# BIRCHBOX Open Trade Thread



## Ultracitrus (Nov 15, 2011)

Dearest Makeuptalkers,

From comments on Birchbox threads, there seems to be interest in a thread dedicated to trading samples. I'd love to trade a few things and hope you'll *feel free to add your own trades to this thread*, even if you don't want to trade with me.

*Here's what I have:*

Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream (2 oz., unused)

Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash (2 oz., unused)

Zoya Polish in Dove (full-sized, used 1x)

Zoya Polish in Maura (full-sized, used 1x)

Zoya Polish in Noel (0.25 oz, used 1x)

Benefit Bella Bamba Blush (0.1 oz)

Benefit Ooh La Lift (0.08 oz)

Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.08 oz)

TOCCA SPF 30+ Sunscreen Towelette in Stella

BaubleBar Black Wood Pop Bracelet

NARS Orgasm Illuminator (Full-sized)

Benefit The Porefessional (0.25 oz)

*Here's my BB top wish list:*

Color Club in Jackie Oh! or Age of Aquarius

tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint in Joy

PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel

One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm

Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream

TALIKA Lipocils Expert

RGB Nail Polish in Dew

Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution

Incoco (any pattern)

Exude Lipstick (prefer coral)

Korres Body Butter

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

I may be willing to trade 2 of my items for 1 thing on my wishlist depending on size/value. I'll also accept slightly used items (2x max) â€” except for the Talika and Incoco. Again, even if you don't want to trade with me, feel free to add other trades to this thread. Thanks!

(updated 3/12/12)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the nuxe and joya that I have not even touched....what else would you want for the nars?


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 15, 2011)

Yay! The Nuxe and Joya would be awesome. What else do you have?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Nov 15, 2011)

omg i have like all the sample stuff that was sent to me in BB lol  um i have a bunch of packets from strivectin to taning facial pads to other anti aging products and a couple of napoleon perdis ones.  um kate spade twirl n4 hair masque amika oil treatment for hair  and 2 other perfumes I samples I got not from BB tocca and bond no 9  I'll even send it all for the nars as I will NEVER use any of this lmao


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome! It's a deal! I'll PM you my address â€” just reply with yours and I'll send the NARS first thing tomorrow. Thanks so much for trading!!!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Lydia! I got your PM, I'd love to trade you my original flavor SuperSmile toothpaste for the Baublebar Bracelet if you're still interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ultracitrus (Nov 15, 2011)

Just PMed you! Thanks!


----------



## injectionenvy (Nov 16, 2011)

Items that I have to trade:

-Zoya in Izzy
-Zoya in Shay
-Pangea Organics Facial Cream for normal to combination skin
-Redkin Shine Flash
-LIV GRN Fragrance in Earth
-Laura Geller Spackle Tinted Under Makeup Primer in Bronze

-Bauble bar bracelet

Things I would like to try:
-Incoco nail strips
-Orofluido Elixir
-Nuxe oil
-WEIâ„¢ Tibetan Chrysanthemum correcting eye treatment pads


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 16, 2011)

I would love both your zoyas, Izzy and Shay, if you want my orofluido elixir and incoco nail strips.  My nail strips are black and gold, kind of zebra stripes, with the gold color as glitter
 



> Originally Posted by *injectionenvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Items that I have to trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd love to trade this Borghese Fango within the US for some some nail strips, or Zoya polish (other then Izzy which I got) or anything else that sounds interesting. I'm just not into facial masks and don't see myself using it.


----------



## Stemarber (Nov 21, 2011)

What I have:


Zoya in Izzy 
Jurlique Hand Sanitizer
Blinc Eyeliner

Redken Shine Spray
Amika Hair Treatment (used about 6 times)
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme (used twice)
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Full Strength (used 5-6 times)

Baublebar bracelet

Jouer TM in Pearl
Eye Rock Eyeliner
I also have a lot of Tarte lip products (some new, some swatched), mica eyeshadows, Sephora eyeliners (the nanos), Sephora fake eyelashes, and Sephora glitter spray for hair and body

Things I want:


LIFTLAB Lift &amp; Fix High Potency Solution (I loved this!)
Zoya (not from the Gem or Jewels Collection or in the color Caitlin or Pandora)
Befine Exfoliating Cleanser 
Jouer products (not the lip enhancer)
AHAVA bath salts and/or cream and/or mosturizer
Caudalie products
WEI Tibetan Chrysanthemum Correcting Eye Treatment Pads
Kate Spade Twirl (I remember liking this perfume, but forgot what it smells like




)

Open for anything else you have to offer, just post here or message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gh0st0fagirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Birchbox-

*Items I have :*

â€¢LaROCCA Shampange and shimmer supreme creme used 2x

â€¢Atelier colonge Vanille intensee used 1X

â€¢Two paper dolls coasters

â€¢Borghese Fango active mud face &amp; body (never opened)

â€¢Zoya Polish Izzy used for 1 manicure

â€¢AHAVA mineral bath salt in juniper-Brand new

â€¢Laura Geller spackle primer in bronze-Used 2-3 times

â€¢Colorescience pro sunforgettable mineral sun protection powder- used one time

â€¢WEI Tibetan Chrysanthemum Correcting Eye Treatment Pads

â€¢Incoco nail strips (zebra)- brand new never opened

â€¢Redken shine spray-Used 3-4 times

â€¢Zoya in shay (1 mani)

â€¢Nuxe Oil brand new never opened-Have two of these.One brand new one tried once,just a small drop.

â€¢Philosophy-Purity made simple facial cleanser- brand new,never used.

â€¢Jurlique purely age defying firm and lift cream.Tried small pea sized amout once.

â€¢Jouer lip enhancer (used 1x)

â€¢Twistband hair tie (black) never worn.

â€¢AHAVA mineral hand cream
 

*Items I would like to try:*

â€¢Juice Beauty green apple peel

â€¢Zoya Polishes (except for shay and izzy)

â€¢Caudalie (any)

â€¢Orofluido Elixir

â€¢Sunday Riley Lipid Serum

â€¢orofluido elixir

â€¢Bauble bar bracelet

â€¢Anastasia Brow Gel

â€¢ybf beauty automatic universal  taupe eyebrow pencil (I was supposed to get this in my first ever BB and it got lost :,(  it'sfrom the cynthia rowley box.

â€¢Anastasia hydrafull gloss

â€¢Laura Geller-Any of the blushes or highlighters!!!

â™¥Try me on any others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_I also have a Eco-emi subscription and I always have samples that go unused from these boxes as well! If anyone is interested lmk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## laurendonnelly (Dec 4, 2011)

*Things I Have*


Oscar Blandi protein mist
Zoya Noel
LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Body Polish
ChocoPod Firecracker Candy

All of these are unused. I'm open to trade for pretty much anything just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HollyF (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this and BB, but happy to find this thread.  I'd love to trade some things:

I have (from BB):

Blinc eyeliner (black)

Zoya nail polish in Noel (blue)

Twirl perfume by Kate Spade

(maybe more after I get my December box)

Also (non BB):

Clinique Uplighting in 01 Natural (this looks like I may have tried it a time or two)

Bare Minerals Smoky Diamond eyeliner/shadow (there is no tape over the holes, so I must have opened it)

Bare Minerals Cognac Diamond eyecolor  (no tape over the holes)

Bare Minerals Flawless Diamond eyecolor (no tape, all these Bare Minerals containers are just under 1 1/2' diameter)

Bare Minerals Champagne Diamond radiance (no tape, size just smaller than full-sized foundation, about 1 7/8" dia.)

Bare Minerals Clear Radiance (this has been used a bit, it is just over 1/2 full of product, not sure how much was in it originally, 1 7/8" dia.)

The rest are individual sized packets, I can mix and match:

Paula's Choice clearly remarkable skin lightening gel (2 packets)

Dior Hydra Action Visible Defense eye cream spf 20

Perricone Citrus Face Wash with DMAE

Perricone Evening Facial Emollient

Perricone Solar Protection for face with DMAE

Perricone Advanced Face Firming Activator

Ole Henriksen fresh start eye cream

Murad Intensive Wrinkle reducer for eyes

What I would like:

Any Twistbands or Alex and Isabelle classic hair ties in black, brown, gray or navy

Blush (powder) in a neutral or peachy pink.  Just an everyday natural looking color, not too pink.

The Chocopod firecracker candy

Jouer lip enhancer

Aquage Uplifting foam

Neutral Nail polish (like Zoya in Minka, Pandora or Shay)

I'm open to suggestions for trades.


----------



## HollyF (Dec 9, 2011)

I only see one person with a place to send a private message (I'm new, so maybe I just don't know where to look) so if you have anything I've mentioned, please let me know if you're interested in trading.   Thank you.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome to the thread! You can PM anyone by hovering over the blue triangle next to their username. The third choice down is "Send PM". Hope this helps!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Dec 11, 2011)

i have box 6 (december box) i want none of it.. anyone want to swap whole unopened boxes??


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 11, 2011)

What are you looking to trade for specifically?  What products do you want?
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have box 6 (december box) i want none of it.. anyone want to swap whole unopened boxes??


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 11, 2011)

@Holly I have the twistband and the pandora nail polish for trade


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 12, 2011)

UPDATE: See the first post in this thread for my current list. Thanks!

Hi ladies,

Here are my updated trade lists:

*Here's what I have:*

Benefit The Porefessional

Harvey Prince Ageless perfume

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink

blinc Eyeliner

Benefit Bella Bamba Blush (0.1 oz)

Benefit Ooh La Lift (0.08 oz)

Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.08 oz)

I did swatch the blinc on my hand, but other than that everything is unused.

*Here's my wish list:*

Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo

Atelier Cologne (any)

Nuxe (any)

Orofluido Elixir

Sunday Riley Lipid Serum

Anastasia Brow Gel (clear or tinted)

Jurlique Hand Sanitizer

Colorescience mineral sun protection

I'm willing to trade my things 2 for 1, i.e. two of my things for 1 thing on my wish list. I'm open to other things as well â€” just no Pangea or Ahava products and Birchbox samples only, please.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 12, 2011)

Just sent you a PM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi There!

So I'm new to the forum, but really psyched that this exists!

*Here's what I have to trade:*

Benefit The POREfessional

blinc Eyeliner

Redken shine flash 02 (tried once)

Klorane Eye Makeup Remover

Harvey Prince Ageless Perfume

Viva La Juicy Perfume

Borghese Fango Brillante

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads - 2, I am naturally tan, so I don't plan to use them - ever

*Here's my wish list:*

Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo

Number 4 Haircare d'hivier reconstructing masque

Number 4 Haircare l'eau de mer shampoo or conditioner

Philosophy purity facial cleanser

Any AHAVA hand cream

...but I'd be open to trading for other things, so long as they are Birchbox samples. I am also willing to trade two of my things for 1 thing on my wish list.

Thanks!

CJ


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 12, 2011)

Is the benefit a packet or a prestige sample?  I have the toner for trade.  AND welcome!!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

The benefit isn't a foil packet. It's 7.5ml. Is there anything else you'd like in addition to the Porefessional to trade for the toner?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 12, 2011)

how's the blinc eyeliner, did you try it?


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't try it. The package is still sealed. I just don't wear eyeliner--it's not my thing. But I really love the blinc mascara.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 12, 2011)

I am an eyeliner fiend lol  Would you be willing to trade those 2 for the face toner?  I only used 1 spray of it to try it and was like.....no


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Absolutely! Why not send me a PM with your address. I can drop it in the mail tomorrow or wed, with tracking number via USPS.


----------



## miss6aby (Dec 13, 2011)

*I started my own thread for my list. Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## xlinds15x (Dec 13, 2011)

*BB Items For Trade*


Blinc Mascara [0.141 oz] - Never used!
La ROCCA Body Polish Scrub - Never Used
Bauble Bar Bracelet
ZOYA Polish in Noel (Blue) - Used once

*Non-BB Items for Trade*


Bare Minerals Foundation Sample Jar in Medium Beige - Never used
Urban Decay FULL SIZE Loose Pigment in Graffiti (Green) - Tried on back of hand
Urban Decay FULL SIZE Loose Pigment in Gunmetal (Brown-ish) - Tried on back of hand
Urban Decay FULL SIZE Loose Pigment in Rockstar (Purple-ish) - Tried on back of hand
Urban Decay UrbanGlow Cream Highlight in Sin - [one time use packaging]
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel - [one time use packaging]
Lancome Renergie Lift Volumetry Eye - [one time use packaging]
Benefit Posie-Tint [4.0mL] - Tried on back of hand


----------



## Ultracitrus (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like I can't edit my post any more, otherwise I'd make these changes right on my lists: The Bella Bamba is gone and I am no longer looking for the Colorscience. Thanks!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have to trade:

Incoco nail strips - they look like zebra stripes but with black and gold glitter instead of black and white

Ahava deadsea water Mineral Body Lotion - 1.3 fl.oz

Birchbox Pink Jouer Lip gloss - Never used or even open

I would like:

Nail polish in pandora or holly or sooki

Porefessional

Terry Face Glow

any NUXE oils

Also open to other trades as well (becaue I do not remember everything that I wanted!) so let me know =)


----------



## Mandy721 (Dec 15, 2011)

BB Items for Trade:

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Sugar Pink (never used)

Jouer Gloss in Birchbox Pink (never used)

Laura Geller Spackle in Bronze (never used)

Guerlain Shalimar perfume sample (never used)

Showstoppers fashion tape

Interested in:

Blinc mascara

Pangea products

Peels, anti-aging, etc. type products


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Dec 15, 2011)

*BB items for trade*


twirl by Kate Spade 
Zoya nail polish in Noel , used once 
pink hair tie 

*Non BB items for trade*


per-fect skin perfection gel 1 fl oz. in radiant 
Ole Henriksen 3 little wonders truth serum .05 fl oz, invigorating night gel .10 fl oz, and sheer transformation .10 fl oz
Benefit Hoola bronzing powder .05 g
amazing cosmetics amazing concealer in medium beige .03 fl oz
Ole Henriksen truth is in the eyes eye peel .25 fl oz.
H2O Face Oasis hydrating treatment .33 fl oz, tried dot on back of hand once 
H2O Eye Oasis moisture replenishing treatment .13 fl oz
H2O Face Oasis hydrating lotion spf 30 .27 fl oz
Micheal Kors Gold parfum spray .05 fl oz , sprayed once 
Boyfriend parfum spray .05 fl oz, sprayed once
Dermadoctor wrinkle revenge / rescue &amp; protect eye balm 2 ml 
Mark rebel rose fragrance mist 5 ml 1/3 used
Full sized Kat Von D Sinner perfumed body velvet 2.5 oz , used once on back of hand


*Wishlist*


Benefit Bella Bamba Blush
Nars Orgasm Illuminator 
Benefit the Porefessional 
Borghese Fango facial mask
 Tarte lip products
AHAVA mineral bath salt in junipe
Philosophy-Purity made simple facial cleanser
AHAVA mineral hand cream
Urban Decay UrbanGlow Cream Highlight in Sin
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 
I love any face peel/scrub/cleanser 

If you have something that isn't on my list just send me a pm ... it might be something that I have never heard of and want to try! Thanks!


----------



## hahaurbleeding (Dec 16, 2011)

double post :/


----------



## missionista (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forums, and I have some stuff to trade.

Birchbox:

Orofluido Elixir--used once.  It smells great, just doesn't do much for my already-healthy hair.

Harvey Prince Ageless--used once.  It smelled a bit too fruity and sweet for my taste.

NON Birchbox:

Shiseido The Skincare Hydro-refining Softener--never used

Shiseido The Skincare Moisture Relaxing Mask

I would be interested in the Blinc eyeliner, or one of the Zoya polishes (not a neutral), possibly some other fragrance, possibly the Incoco strips.

Thanks!


----------



## theredwonder (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi there. I'm new but have the following for trade:

Amika Hair Oil- Opened to smell only

Showstoppers Tape- BN, just don't need it.

Interested in:

Redken Shine Flash

Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo

Nuxe Dry Shimmer Oil

Ahava Mineral Hand Cream

Borghese Masks

try me on anything else!

PM me if interested in swapping. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't seem to edit my post above, but my Orofluido Elixir is GONE.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Dec 23, 2011)

I have an Orofluido Elixr that I tried once, if anyone wants it.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 6, 2012)

I have some things for trade.  

BB Samples

Laura Geller Spackle no color (never used)

Laura Geller Spackle tinted in bronze (never used)

Benefit the Porefessional sealed (never used)

Blinc eyeliner .02oz (never opened) 

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Borghese Moisture intensifier never used

YBF eyebrow pencil never opened

Samples- NonBB

Fekkai Cream samples (6) never used

Dr. Brandt dark circles away (sephora sample)

Dermalogica hand and nail treatment never tried

Dermalogica active moisture 

TanTowel Classic x 6

Many perfume samples just ask

Sephora Full action never opened

Full size- NonBB

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gell ( never used)

Burt's Bees facial cream cleanser Sensitive (tired once didnt like it)

On10 lip balms (2)  Chocolate, Vanilla cream (never used)

I have ELF eyeshadow pallets (swatched)

I have a few other eye shadow pallets.

I have combo makeup set

I would like

Origins- anything

H20- serums, hand and nail cream

Jouer body butter

any makeup, but unused please

The coasters from a couple boxes back

my PM if there is anything else you think i would be interested in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anjelicateque (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, but I've been wondering if something like this existed for unwanted Birchbox items...

*BB for trade*

Blinc Eyeliner - used it once, but it wasn't my thing.

AHAVA Mineral Body lotion - also used once.

*Wishlist*

Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Pink Alex &amp; Isabelle hair tie


----------



## eschwanda (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Borghese curaforte moisture intesifier, never used, if someone wants to trade for it.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Jan 11, 2012)

eschwanda, which items where you thinking about?


----------



## cosmia (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd like to trade:

ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash

Zoya Nail Polish in Holly

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

I'm open to trade - make an offer!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am updating my trade list

I have to trade:

Birchbox Pink Jouer Lip gloss - Never used or even open

Miracle Skin Transformer - Treat and Conceal in light/medium- opened to check out color, my skin is still too pale for it, lol

Juicy Couture-Juicy Couture signature fragrance vial

Dulche and Gabbana Light Blue fragrance vial

Urban Decay loose pigment in Protest - Full size (I will only trade this for an item I really really want)

Wen 2oz cleansing conditioner - still sealed

I would like:

Zoya Nail polish except megan, kristen, kendal, shay, minka, izzy, noel (Im sure there are still a few colors left... lol)

Terry Face Glow

any NUXE oils

Origins face wash or exfoliator

stila eyeliner (not peacock)

Bigalow shampoo and conditioner 

Also open to other trades as well (becaue I do not remember everything that I wanted!) so let me know =)


----------



## jesskasaurus (Jan 12, 2012)

So I have:

bigalow shampoo/conditioner

zoya nail polish

I'd like:

Stila eyeliner

if there's any takers =)


----------



## saintifying (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a few items for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everything is BRAND NEW!

*BB Items:*

jouer birchbox pink gloss

benta berry g-1 moisturizing face cream

dermalogica daily microfoliant

violent lips red fishnet temporary lip tattoos

supersmile powdered mouthrinse (2 packets)

kerastase elixir ultime

twistband light pink

kate spade twirl perfume sample

*other subscription items:*

peter thomas roth mega rich body lotion 1oz nyx roll on shimmer blue

nume $100 gift cert

LIV GRN natural perfume sample

guerlain shalimar parfum initial perfume sample

oscar de la renta esprit d'oscar 3ml rollerball

fekkai brilliant glossing cream 1.6oz

julep elixir organic moroccan argan oil 1oz

myglam floral makeup bag

opi i have a herring problem mini

opi overexposed in south beach full size

softlips sugar &amp; spice full size

softlips mint with a hint of vanilla full size

mac gilded green pigment sample

everyday minerals show me eyeshadow 'travel size' roller

tokidoki savana glitter eyeliner full size

julep age defying hand brightener packet

murad eye lift perfector packet

pur-lisse pur-protect essential daily moisturizer packet

keracolor color enhancing leave in treatment packet

befine pore refining scrub packet

bliss steep clean mask packet

loreal youth code day/night cream packet   *wanted:*

zoya nail polishes

by terry hyaluronic face glow or any by terry

beautyblender

oscar blandi dry shampoos

any origins products

laura gellar blush n brighten

stila smudge stick liners- peacock, lionfish, blue ribbon, moray

stila eyeshadow- twig, java, jezebel, barefoot contessa, cloud, rain, starlight, shell, coco, moonlight, dahlia, mambo, sparkle, try me

philosophy purity made simple

chuao chocolates

tarte lipsurgence lip stains

color club nail polishes

essie nail polishes

fresh sugar rose lip treatment


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 12, 2012)

What would you llike for tthe origins face wash?


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jan 13, 2012)

*Here's what I have to trade:*

Klorane Eye Makeup Remover

Bourghese Curaforte Moisture Intensifier (tried once)

Redken shine flash 02 (tried once)

Harvey Prince Ageless Perfume (trade pending with Jennabean)

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (trade pending with Jennabean)

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue

Bourghese Fango Brilliante

Zoya Pandora (tried once)

Juice Beauty Blemish Serum (tried once, but I don't break out, so um, yeah. that was dumb.)

*Here's my wish list:*

Blinc Mascara

Jouer Tinted Moisturizer in bronzed

Exude Lipstick

Beauty Blender

Number 4 Haircare d'hivier reconstructing masque

Number 4 Haircare l'eau de mer shampoo or conditioner

Philosophy purity facial cleanser

Any AHAVA hand cream

...but I'd be open to trading for other things, so long as they are Birchbox samples. I am also willing to trade two of my things for 1 thing on my wish list.


----------



## mk5302 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone want to trade colors of the Stila smudge stick? I got peacock but was hoping for purple tang or moray. I'm also interested in the Blinc mascara.


----------



## lindalou3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

I didn't get a jouer body butter and would love to try it.  If anyone got it and doesn't want it, I have the following to trade:

- 1 fl oz size of purity cleanser (never used)

- 1 fl oz size of clarisonic cleanser (never used)

- .34 fl oz of amika oil treatment (never used)

- .17 fl oz of orofluido (never used)

. 33 fl oz of nuxe dry oil without the gold flecks (tried it once but didn't care for the scent)

If you're interested, pls let me know.

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## tulipity (Jan 14, 2012)

I HAVE:

*BB Items*

LaRocca champagne and shimmer Supreme Creme (one qtip swipe in it to try)

CO Bigelow shampoo/conditioner (new never used)

Juno Transformative Lipid Serum (used once)

Stila liner in Purple Tang (never used)

Borghese Curaforte

JC perfume sample

Eye Rock Liner (opened to look at but not used)

*non BB item*

Macadamia Natural Oil sample duo - never used

Fresh Black Tea age delaying cream - never used

Comodynes self tanning towelette 

Comodynes Easy Peeling towelette 

Comodynes Beauty Flash Lifting effect spray (foil package containing sample was opened but it was never sprayed)

Iroha Flash cloth mask (new never used)

Glymed Instant Peptide skin recovery complex (new never used)

Nick Chavez Angel drops (full size used maybe 2-3x)

Philosophy Happy birthday beautiful shower gel and bubble bath 6 fl oz (never used - sealed)

Burts Bees tinted lip balm in Red Dahlia

Microfiber wash cloth from GGG (never used still in packaging

Bling Tone in Sp"ice"y

Mirai Purifying body spritzer 

Scott Barnes Body Bling in Platinum and Champagne 

M.A.D. Transforming daily moisturizer

Mally volumizing mascara NIB never used

Strivectin-EV Get Even brightening Serum

CellCeuticals Extreme Defense

Revlon colorburst LipButter  in Cherry Tart (swatched once)

*Would like*

Bauble Bar Bracelet (would really like this - had one and lost it)

immunocologies VenoMax (this has high trade value for me)

Jouer pink lip gloss

YBF universal taupe eyebrow pencil

Anastasia brow gel

about to buy UD shadow in Sin and liner in Whisky so I'd trade for those too

Dermalogica microexfoilant 

Philosophy field of Flowers

facial cleansers

miracle skin transformer in light/med

exude lipstick 

or try me, there's lots of things that I want, I just may not know it yet!  

ETA:  I have some BPAL imps I might put up for trade as well, depends on what it is you have that I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Marie (Jan 16, 2012)

*BB Items for trade:*

Ahava Deadsea Water Mineral Body Lotion

Ahava Mineral foot cream

Truth art beauty face nouurish

Jurlique Moisturizing Hand Sanitizer

Redken Shine Flash 02

Ouidad Heat&amp;Humidity gel

Yogini perfume sample

Blinc mascara (Black)

Borghese Fango

Juicy Couture perfume sample

Bauble Bracelet

*Non BB Items:*

MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow in MERCURIAL (brand new)

MAC Mineralize Eyeshadow in LOVE CONNECTION (brand new)

*got these in a kit*

Sally Hansen Black Crackle (used once)

Sally Hansen Silver Crackle (used once)

*Wishlist:*

Stila Eyeliner

Zoya Polish (any color except for Shay and Izzy)

Origins Frothy Face Wash

I am open to other items this is all I can think of that I want right now, its pretty late hehe!


----------



## juk723 (Jan 16, 2012)

1st time doing a Swap, but a long time Ebayer (user id: 723jk)

*Birchbox Items for Trade:*

-Benefit "the Porefessional" .25 fl oz, brand new, sample size

-Pangea Organics Facial Toner in Italian Green Mandarin &amp; Sweet Lime for Normal to Combination skin, brand new w/pump spray, 1.8 fl/53ml

-Orofluido Beauty Exilir, .17 fl oz, brand new, sample size

-Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack

-Redken Shine Flash 02 Glistening Mist, 2.1 oz, brand new, deluxe size

-CO Bigelow Shampoo &amp; Conditioner in Lavender-Peppermint, brand new, 2.1 fl oz EACH

-Zoya Nail Polish in Pandora, .25 fl oz, brand new, sample size

-Birchbox "It's been a year" Hot pink bracelet, brand new, sealed

-Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum, .169 fl oz, brand new, sealed, sample size (tiny)

-Caudalie Vinoperfect Night Correcting Cream, .13 fl oz, brand new, sample size (tiny)

*Non BB items for trade:*

-Too Faced Shadow Insurance in Candlelight, .11 oz, brand new in box, sample size (tiny)

-Philosophy "Amazing Grace" Perfumed Firming Body Emulsion, 1 fl oz., Brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Sephora Full Action Extreme Effect Mascara, .1 fl oz, brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Bare Escentuals Liner Shadow in Onyx, opened , tested, not sealed, full size, no size listed

-Bare Escentuals Eyeshadow in Blue Hue, .01 oz, Brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Julep Nail Polish in Alfre (grey-ish, metallic purple), .27 fl oz, Opened &amp; tested 1x

-Julep Nail Polish in Cameron (hot pink), .27 fl oz, Brand new &amp; Sealed

-Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub, Brand new in Box &amp; sealed, 3 fl oz, Full size

-Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed

-Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full of product

-Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size"

-Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk, Brand new, 2 fl oz, deluxe size (had this for over a year)

-Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer, 1 fl oz, deluxe size, Brand new (had this for over a year)

-Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist, 1 fl oz, deluxe size, Brand new w/spray mist (had this for over a year)ban

-Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Flipside (metallic teal color), Brand New &amp; FULL SIZE

*My Wish List Items:*

-YBF Universal Taupe Eyebrow Pencil (from Cynthia Rowley BB box)

-Baublebar Black Wood Pop Bracelet

-Laura Geller Spackle-any

-Milani Liquieye eyeliner

-Stila Smudge stick eyeliner

-Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner

-Anastasia Eyebrow Pencil

*item in red just added 2/10/2012


----------



## injectionenvy (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm almost out of my Amika hair oil sample, which I LOVE, but I'm not ready to buy the full size yet.

If anybody has one (preferably unopened, as I'm worried it could leak in the mail)

I have the following things to trade:

ORIGINS Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash
LaROCCA Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Cream (tried once)
Laura Geller Spackle Tinted Primer in Bronze
Olie Biologique Huile Moderne
 
I also have Urban Decay Loose Pigment in Protest which I have taken out of the package but haven't used yet.


----------



## wagz379 (Jan 17, 2012)

When I get home today i'm going to make a list of what I have! This is a great idea!


----------



## demarie (Jan 17, 2012)

For Trade:

*Stila Eyeshadow Pans in Compact in Puppy*, I believe... it's a matte beige color (swatched once, without packaging, full size)

*Bare Escentuals BareMinerals Pretty Amazing Lip Color in Confidence* (deep pink, brand new, deluxe sample size)

Wish List:

shimmery neutral eyeshadow

dark brown (lionfish), purple (purple tang), or black eye liner

pink, nude, or red nail polish

laura geller spackle - any color




 Please make me a trade!​ ... I will do two for one if it is something I'm really interested in​


----------



## DangimMEAN (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a *Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner* to trade!

I got it in *Lionfish* (deep bronze sheen) and I would like it in *Purple Tang*

I'll also throw in a sprayed once Harvey Prince - Ageless perfume sample &amp; a used once bottle of Zoya polish in the color Izzy... Unless someone will trade me both of those for one item maybe? Or if someone really wants it you could probably talk me into just giving it to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please PM meeee!!!


----------



## miss6aby (Jan 18, 2012)

Laura I am interested in the Ahava Mineral foot cream if it is the deluxe size not package!

Here is what I have:

*UPDATED: 1.22.12*

*My BB wishlist:*

Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo

Ahava Foot Cream

*BB items for Trade:* (everything is brand new unless noted that it is used)

Zoya nail polish in IZZY 

Blinc eyeliner 

LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme

Juicy Couture perfume

Harvey Prince Yogini

WEI Tibetan Chrysanthemum Correcting Eye Treatment Pads

LIV Fragrance

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer

Sircuit Skin Cosmeceuticals Molecular Mist deluxe size 3.5ml (smaller version of the actual birchbox one but was featured on birchbox)

Redken Shine Spray (used 1)

Amrika Hair Oil (used 1)

*Non-BB items for free with trade:*

Lancome 7-day supply of Genifique

Tarte Recreate Primer deluxe size 0.3 fl oz.

Caudalie Vino Perfect fluid deluxe size .33fl

Clinque 3-step sample

Philosophy Microdelivery Peel

Philosophy Hope in a tube (deluxe sample .25oz)

Clarins Instant Smooth Self Tenning (deluxe sample .14oz)

REN Glysolactic skin renewal peel mask .1floz

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad x2

OCuSOFT lid scrub eyelid cleanser pad x2

Ahava Mineral Hand Cream a foil 

Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Eye x2

Clarins Lisse Minute

Amore Pacific Rejuvenating Eye Treatment Gel

Amore Pacific Refreshing Hydra Gel



> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *BB Items for trade:*
> 
> ...


----------



## eschwanda (Jan 18, 2012)

I know this is a weird trade request but does anyone want to trade larabar flavors? I got the peanut butter one but already have 3 full size bars of that flavor and really wanted to try a different one. I would like to try any other flavor, oh and supposedly the peanut butter is one of their best flavors. Pm me


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Jan 19, 2012)

I am willing to trade my sheercover and wen (from myglam) for some products I can actually use.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am willing to trade my sheercover and wen (from myglam) for some products I can actually use.


Is there anything specific you are looking for?


----------



## HollyF (Jan 19, 2012)

Warpaint, Sheercover and Wen were both things I wanted to try.  I will PM you a list of what I have to trade.  Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## HollyF (Jan 19, 2012)

Warpaint, I need to apologize. 

When I read your post here, Calexxia hadn't replied yet.  She must have posted to reply right before I did.  Feel free to trade with her, since it looks like she replied first.  The other problem is that when I tried to send you a PM with photo of what I have to trade, it looked like it was not going through.  Now I just got a message that says I reached my limit of 17 private messages for the day, so I'm sure you probably received a lot of duplicate messages from me.  I am very sorry!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 19, 2012)

I also have the WEN 2 oz sample from myglam that I want to trade.  Still sealed.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Warpaint, I need to apologize.
> 
> When I read your post here, Calexxia hadn't replied yet.  She must have posted to reply right before I did.  Feel free to trade with her, since it looks like she replied first.  The other problem is that when I tried to send you a PM with photo of what I have to trade, it looked like it was not going through.  Now I just got a message that says I reached my limit of 17 private messages for the day, so I'm sure you probably received a lot of duplicate messages from me.  I am very sorry!



No worries, sugar! I don't know what she needs, anyway, so feel free! I don't feel as if I'm gettin' scooped! A bunch of my posts are getting "held" because I'm new, so it's all good.


----------



## KaylyM (Jan 21, 2012)

Can us Canadians swap the samples from our luxe and glymm boxes?

I Have:


Anastasia Brow Gel
Morrocan Hair Oil
More TBA

Wishlist:


Makeup samples, not interested in skincare or haircare products


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KaylyM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can us Canadians swap the samples from our luxe and glymm boxes?
> 
> ...


 By all means YES! It will be up to the individual person you would like to trade with if they're willing. Shipping to Canada is a bit of a pain due to the stupid custom form (just make sure to mark it as a gift and price value at $10 or less to avoid import fees).


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a stila eyeliner in peacock that I am never going to use. Opened once just to confirm that it was blue.


----------



## HollyF (Jan 27, 2012)

Quick question, how do you provide trader feedback?  I've had a couple of successful trades here and would like to know how to  provide and receive feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if there's a shortcut, but this is how I do it: Go to the user's profile page &gt; Click on "Trader Feedback" at the bottom of the light blue menu bar underneath the profile picture &gt; Click "Leave Feedback"
 



> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question, how do you provide trader feedback?  I've had a couple of successful trades here and would like to know how to  provide and receive feedback.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## laurendw (Feb 1, 2012)

BB items I have:


Jouer pink gloss (never used)
Amika hair oil (opened to smell, but never used)
Viva la Juicy (never used)
Harvey Prince Yogini (never used)
Stila eyeliner in Peacock (never used or opened) 
Blinc mascara (opened, tried it once or twice... that's it)
Showstoppers tape (I have two of these)
Energy boost (I have two of these... as well as 9 tablets left from the bride limited edition box)
Inoco nail strips in Dream World

Chocopod Firecracker
Zoya polish (the blue holiday one... I can't remember what the shade is called! but it's been used once or twice. I just can't get in to metallic polishes.)
Gold ballet flats from Here Comes the Bride limited edition box, size L (tried them on, but that's it... they're just too big on my feet. don't still have the bag they came in though)

BB items I want:


Any of the Nuxe oils 
CO Bigelow Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
YBF Universal Taupe eyebrow pencil

by Terry face glow

Laura Gellar bronzer

(to be updated once I receive my February box!)


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the shimmery Nuxe oil I would love to trade for a Stila Smudgestick or an Oscar Bandi Protein Mist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 2, 2012)

I have the shimmery Nuxe oil I would love to trade for a Stila Smudgestick or an Oscar Bandi Protein Mist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 2, 2012)

I want: Oscar Blandi Protein Mist Stila Smudgestick (any color) Blinc mascara Blinc eyeliner Jouer lipgloss Dry shampoo Moroccan Hair Oil I have (non BB): Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Cream (.17 oz.) Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1 oz) Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream (1 oz) Clinique Make Up Bag Blossoms eyeshadow in Dreamy Girl (green-from Gogo Girlfriend) Camille Beckman 5 piece Rosewater beauty kit (from Gogo) Beautiful by Estee Lauder perfumed body lotion (2.5 oz- used twice)


----------



## juk723 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm trying to leave feedback for a trade but keep getting this error:

ItemEnter the classified URL of the item you traded with Souly. That URL will look like this:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123456/here-is-thread

Invalid author.
 
 
 
Can anyone help?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to leave feedback for a trade but keep getting this error:
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyF (Feb 3, 2012)

I tried to leave feedback today and got the same exact error message.  The thread I copied and pasted looked just like the example.



> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying to leave feedback for a trade but keep getting this error:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2012)

I've informed our main Director about it and he'll have to issue a ticket with Huddler (our forum) to have it looked into.


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 10, 2012)

*I REALLY REALLY want:*

Beauty Blender
Dermalogica
Violent Lips Tattop

I Have:

Kiehl's Dermatologist Solutions Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution 

Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Leave-In Oil

Eye Rock Designer Liner (Opened only to show a picture on my blog)

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum 

 

I have (non BB):

Michael Kors Makeup Bag (slightly used)Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1 oz)Clinique 7 Day Scrub Cream (1 oz)Clinique Make Up BagBlossoms eyeshadow in Dreamy Girl (green-from Gogo Girlfriend)Camille Beckman 5 piece Rosewater beauty kit (from Gogo)Beautiful by Estee Lauder perfumed body lotion (2.5 oz- used twice)


----------



## loveBB (Feb 10, 2012)

Things I want:

1. Beauty Blender!!

2. BENEFIT POREfessional

Things I have:

1. Colorescience Glow and Go travel puff in Golden Bronze self tanner

2. Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

3. Inoco Nail Polish Applique in Pink Leopard

4. Borghese Fango Active mud for face and body

5. Jouer luminizing moisture tint with SPF 20

6. Keratase Resistance heat activated reconstructor milk for weakened hair

7. Bauble bracelet

8. Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift perfume sample (I used one drop literally on my wrist)

9. La Rocca Champagne and Shimmer (used the tip of my fingers for a swatch...container is 0.05oz so plenty left)

10. Heart shaped nailfile

11. Stila eyeshadow in Mimosa


----------



## Pancua (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the Eye Rock Designer Liner

I'd like to trade it for:

1) Beauty Blender

2) Exude Lipstick

3) Perfume Sample (not Juicy Couture or Viva La Juice)

Thanks!


----------



## azurekitty (Feb 11, 2012)

I have recieved February Box #7.

 
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
(Pearl)
 
Dermalogica Daily MicrofoliantÂ®
 
 
Eye Rock Designer Liner
 
beautyblenderÂ® beautyblenderÂ®
It also has a heart shaped nail file and the music download.  I am willing to trade the whole box for almost any other box. Not interested in trying any of these products.

 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/February-2012/February12box7

Very happy to be trading for box #11! Apparently, I exceeded my 2 PMs for the day, so if you wrote to me and I didn't write back, thanks for your interest.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 11, 2012)

I have the Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum and the Benta Berry G-1 moisturizing face cream that I would love to trade for the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint and the Violent Lips (any color works except for the red fishnet).  I would love if I could find someone with both items that want both of these items so I only have to ship once, but if not I can do two seperate ones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Feb 11, 2012)

I have:

-Jouer Birchbox pink gloss

-Highbeam

-La ROCCA body polish

-Borghese moisture intensifier

-Showstoppers N/B

-Boost energy drink

-The laundress shampoo

-Urban Decay quikie afterglow cheek swipe

None of these items have been used or opened.

I want:

-Blinc eyeliner

-Beauty blender

-stila eyeliner

-Zoya polishes

-I'm open to a lot of other things too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please message me if you have/want something!


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Feb 11, 2012)

I want most of these items, look at my post to see if we can work something out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 11, 2012)

Just updated my list if any of you are interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have recieved February Box #7.
> 
> ...


 I have 

Exude Lipstick
Buy
 
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Buy
 
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover
Buy
 
BLK DNM Perfume 11
Buy
 
Ugh I LOVE your box! Specifically looking for the beauty blender, if anything on there may be your fancy, I know you dont like the eye liners, so I'll trade you the lipstick, remover, and perfume if you'd like. Can also throw in Blinc mascara sample (never opened). 

I can write a list f what I got for the blender haha


----------



## miss6aby (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey AzureKitty!

I got box #12. I will trade my whole box with you if you are interested. 

 
Exude Lipstick
 ​  
Eye Rock Designer Liner
 ​  
LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Acetone-Free Nail Polish Remover
 ​  
BLK DNM Perfume 11

I will also include a couple of these items too if you would like any of it to sweeten the deal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*BB items for Trade:* (everything is brand new)

Blinc eyeliner 

LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme

Harvey Prince Yogini

LIV Fragrance

Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer

Sircuit Skin Cosmeceuticals Molecular Mist deluxe size 3.5ml (smaller version of the actual birchbox one but was featured on birchbox)

*Non-BB items for free with trade:*

Tarte Recreate Primer deluxe size 0.3 fl oz.

Caudalie Vino Perfect fluid deluxe size .33fl

Clinque 3-step sample

Philosophy Microdelivery Peel

Clarins Instant Smooth Self Tenning (deluxe sample .14oz)

REN Glysolactic skin renewal peel mask .1floz

OCuSOFT lid scrub eyelid cleanser pad x2

Ahava Mineral Hand Cream a foil 

Peter Thomas Roth Un-Wrinkle Eye x2

Clarins Lisse Minute

Amore Pacific Rejuvenating Eye Treatment Gel

Amore Pacific Refreshing Hydra Gel



> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have recieved February Box #7.
> 
> ...


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 11, 2012)

I will happily swap you for box#11, I also have an unused stila liner in peacock from last month and some julep nailpolishes I'd be willing to trade.



> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have recieved February Box #7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jennabean (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello, lurker here!  I've been with Birchbox since June 2011.

updated list on page 19.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 11, 2012)

My box had the Exude lipstick. If its in color red, I will trade you for the eye rock designer liner. I will let you know when I get my box (Tues or Wed according to tracking)



> Originally Posted by *Jennabean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, lurker here!  I've been with Birchbox since June 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 11, 2012)

JennaBean,

Hello! I have the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant and would love to trade for your Eye Rock Designer Liner! Let me know! I have the product in hand and can ship monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CRB882 (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll trade you the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint for the Hyden nail polish
 



> Originally Posted by *Jennabean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, lurker here!  I've been with Birchbox since June 2011.
> 
> ...


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Feb 11, 2012)

@stemarber I guess you can only send two PMs a day.... I'm sending your package now. I'm located in UT so it might take a few days. I will send you my address tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much!


----------



## sweeks (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi! I have Box 11 and am not interested in any of the products. This box includes:


Eye Rock Designer Liner 
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (2 individual-use packets)

Digital Download for six songs from Green River Ordinance 


If you'd like, I will also throw in a few other samples (Birchbox and otherwise):


Nuxe Multi-Usage Dry Oil (.33 FL OZ) - From Birchbox, never used (opened once) 
Two samples of Kiehl's Super Fluid UV Defense SPF 50+ (.17 FL OZ) - Never opened or used

Benefit Erase Paste in Medium (.11 oz) - Used once


ETA: 3/2/2012: I had a sample swap with some friends, so I currently do not have anything to trade


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 11, 2012)

Yipee! Can't wait







> Originally Posted by *caitlinmacphers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @stemarber I guess you can only send two PMs a day.... I'm sending your package now. I'm located in UT so it might take a few days. I will send you my address tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much!


----------



## Jennabean (Feb 11, 2012)

I am also due to get my box on Tues.  Just let me know.


----------



## Jennabean (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry, I'm new at this (and now I learned how to quote!).  I was attempting to reply to you about the lipstick, just let me know.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box had the Exude lipstick. If its in color red, I will trade you for the eye rock designer liner. I will let you know when I get my box (Tues or Wed according to tracking)


----------



## Jennabean (Feb 11, 2012)

Is it a light shade?



> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll trade you the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint for the Hyden nail polish


----------



## CRB882 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, it's Pearl. Sorry, I forgot to mention it
 



> Originally Posted by *Jennabean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it a light shade?


----------



## amylou (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi! I have a lot of stuff to trade...

*I have:*

Jouer tinted moisturizer

Eye Rock Designer Liner

*would trade* these for Supersmile mouth rinse or showstoppers

*I have:*

Beauty blender

La Rocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer creme (used 2X)

BaubleBar black wood pop bracelet (wore it for a week, don't have the bag)

Pink Sheyla Birchbox 1 year bracelet (wore for an hour or so)

Benefit porefessional .25 oz used 1X

Stila liner in peacock used 2X

*Non Birchbox:*
Miracle Skin Transformer in Medium full size but used 2X

Caudalie Eau Demaquillante 1 oz

Sample (jar) Bare Minerals powder foundation (medium beige) used 1X includes mini kabuki brush

Sample (jar) Jane Iredale powder foundation (natural) used 1X

Dr. Brandt Dark Circles away .085 oz used 1X 

*I would like any*

Ahava hand, body or foot cream

Caudalie products

Clark's Botanicals

Harvey Prince Ageless

Marvis

Stila liner in bronze

message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Feb 12, 2012)

*I started my own thread for my list. Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## amylou (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, thanks for the messages. Here's what's left:

Hi! I have a lot of stuff to trade...

*I have:*

Jouer tinted moisturizer

Eye Rock Designer Liner

*would trade* these for Supersmile mouth rinse or showstoppers

*I have:*

Beauty blender

La Rocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer creme (used 2X)

BaubleBar black wood pop bracelet (wore it for a week, don't have the bag)

Pink Sheyla Birchbox 1 year bracelet (wore for an hour or so)

Benefit porefessional .25 oz used 1X

Stila liner in peacock used 2X

*Non Birchbox:*
Miracle Skin Transformer in Medium full size but used 2X

Caudalie Eau Demaquillante 1 oz

Sample (jar) Bare Minerals powder foundation (medium beige) used 1X includes mini kabuki brush

Sample (jar) Jane Iredale powder foundation (natural) used 1X

Dr. Brandt Dark Circles away .085 oz used 1X 

*I would like any*

Ahava hand, body or foot cream

Caudalie products

Clark's Botanicals

Harvey Prince Ageless

Marvis

Stila liner in bronze

I'm out of messages for today so I'm sorry if I don't reply.


----------



## azurekitty (Feb 12, 2012)

oOliveColored,

I have shipped the box via UPS. If you would like the tracking number, please email me. Apparently, I have exceeded the number of PMs I can send.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 12, 2012)

Jacinta, Sorry can't reply through PM. Yes just the one is fine, and sending out Tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MandyWiltse (Feb 12, 2012)

I have Birchbox and non-Birchbox items (with pictures!) listed below. I haven't received this months BB yet, so I will update it If I add anything new.

I have:

Atelier Cologne - http://i.imgur.com/LRAGw.jpg
John Varvatos - http://i.imgur.com/DXrMg.jpg
Juicy Couture Fragrance - http://i.imgur.com/qjdwP.jpg
Lavanila - http://i.imgur.com/v50wj.jpg
Harvey Prince Yogini - http://i.imgur.com/t5f9M.jpg
Burberry Body - http://i.imgur.com/oU9Aw.jpg used 1x
Justin Bieber SOMEDAY - http://i.imgur.com/nUB8v.jpg
LaRocca (used once or twice) - http://i.imgur.com/irfzi.jpg , http://i.imgur.com/4ivYI.jpg

Baublebar bracelet
Showstoppers fashion tape - http://i.imgur.com/HnJG8.jpg
L'Oreal Voluminous lash mascara (I have 2: one is still in the box, the other I used once) - http://i.imgur.com/j8Upa.jpg
Wet n' Wild nail polish in Back Alley Deals - http://i.imgur.com/izTmb.jpg
Blinc Eyebrow Mousse (black) swatched once - http://i.imgur.com/XKZql.jpg

Blinc eye shadow primer (light) swatched once - http://i.imgur.com/ePGZA.jpg
Juice Beauty conditioning lip color in Fig - http://i.imgur.com/igVAE.jpg
Laura Mercier lip gloss in Bellini (2 - new) - http://i.imgur.com/Vr4v2.jpg

Eye Rock Designer Liner - brand new
BLK DNM Perfume 11 - brand new
Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse - brand new
A few bareminerals samples of SPF 15 foundation in different shades

I want:

By TERRY Hyaluronic Face Glow

Beautyblender
Blinc Mascara
Benefit Porefessional
Borghese Fango Active Mud Mask

Exude lipstick

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel

Wen (non-bb)

Message me if you would like to trade! =)

*Successful trades with:*

*monivros*

*ampym*

*skylola123*


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 12, 2012)

Feel free to make any offer, I have a ton of stuff laying around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Not all of these are Birchbox samples but they were all mixed together and I can't remember where some of them are from now...)  I'll get rid of anything and everything, ship to anywhere in the US. Any questions, message me or post!

What I have for trade:

X Out Shine Control (Feb My Glam)

Dermadoctor wrinkle revenge packet (.67 oz)

Benefit Stay Dont Stray (sealed sample tube)'

Supergoop Save Face moisturizer

The Body Shop Shea Body Butter (.25 oz pack) 

Laura Geller Spackle in Bronze

NYX Roll on Shimmer in Nude (I swatched it but i'm not exactly sure what I would do with it....)

Perfume samples (none have been tested):

Escada Especially

Lady Million (paco rabanne)

Pink Sugar Sensual

DKNY Pure

Viva La Juicy

Clean Pure Cotton

Stila Smudgestick in Peacock (tested on the back of my hand)

Ole Henrikson 3 sample packet set

Benta Berry moisturizer from Feb's box

Smashbox Photo Finish Light (.053 sample packet)

per-fekt skin perfection gel in Radiant (1 fl oz sample)

Incoco nail strips (orange and black glitter tiger print)

Ouidad Moisture Lock conditioner

Show Stoppers strips (black)

Lash Card

Michael Kors Gold

Harvey Prince Ageless

I'll trade for:
 

Stila Smudgestick in Lionfish

Juice Beauty Blemish Serum

Kerastase Volumactiv shampoo &amp; conditioner

Zoya Minka

Ahava Mineral body lotion

Shaveworks Cook Fix

Any of the Blow products

Twistband hair tie (my dog ate mine lol)

Shu Uemura oil

I'm open to most anything, make an offer!


----------



## xlinds15x (Feb 12, 2012)

What I have to swap

*Birchbox Items*


Eye Rock Designer Liners - BRAND NEW
LA Fresh Nail Polish Removers - BRAND NEW
DRK DNM Perfume Sample - BRAND NEW
Exude Lipstick - BRAND NEW 
Borghese Curaforte Moisture Intensifier - used 1, pea sized amount
LaRocca Sugar Polish - BRAND NEW
Amika Obliphica Hair Treatment - opened to smell, but not used 
Zoya Polish in Noel - used less than 1 swipe to see the color on my nail
Laura Geller Spackle in Bronze - pea sized amount used, bottle is still FULL!
Blinc Mascara Smaller Tube -  BRAND NEW 
Blinc Mascara Larger Tube - BRAND NEW
The Lash Card - BRAND NEW
Laundress Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo - BRAND NEW (one time use packaging)

*Non-Birchbox*


WEN Cleansing Conditioner in Sweet Almond Mint (used quarter size amount 1x) [MyGlam]
Shady Lady by the Balm in Shana FULL SIZE (swatched) [MyGlam.... I have too many colors like it. And I had to crazy glue the pot back in the packaging, so hopefully you dont want to depot it =) ]
Urban Decay Loose Pigments in _ROCKSTAR, GUNMETAL, and GRAFFITI--  _all BRAND NEW (full size from the $1 sale)
Michael Kors GOLD Perfume Sample
Benefit Bella Bamba Perfume Sample (I never sprayed it, its like 1/3 filled =/ )
Happy Birthday Beautiful by Philosophy (Sephora's Free Birthday Gift) -- Used 2x, not empty passed the neck of the bottle. 
Ulta Shadow in Granite (old packaging) - Brand New
Urban Decay UrbanGlow Cream Highlight in Sin - 1x use
BareMinerals Sultry Siren look eyeshadow - 1x use ( will just throw it in the package if you ask/the first person I swap with)
Lancome Renergie Lift Volumetry Eye - 1x Use
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel - 1x Use
Julep Nail Polish in the Colors _ Hayden, Leah, and Megan _ - Swatched, never used.

*WISHLIST!*


Beauty Blender  -- obviously will trade for multiple sample sized products listed above
LUSH Cosmetics !! -- Will trade for anything (including pieces of bubble bars, bath bombs, etc that you broke up) 
Dermologica Microexfoliant 
Stila in Purple Tang
Benta Berry Cleanser


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 2 full sized lush bath bombs that I was given that I have not nor will I use. I found the link online to the exact one http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/gifts/wrapped/blooming-beautiful







Message me if you want them, and we can work something out. I can send you a pic of them also, so you can see they havent been used. 

I see a few things on your list I would want to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I have to swap
> 
> ...


----------



## NataliaD (Feb 12, 2012)

I have several unused items from Birchbox i'll get a list together in the morning but there is only one thing that i'd die to trade for and that is the Number 4 Haircare d'hivier reconstructing masque. If anyone still has it let me know and i'll see what I can do to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeanbug (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, I will be receiving the Eye rock tattoos on Tuesday, and I would love to trade for the Exude Lipstick in any color, or the Violent lips in almost any shade (except the gold glitter).


----------



## akharri785 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello everyone! Long time lurker here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so happy I found this thread and am looking to do some trading.

Here's a pic of all I have to trade. For more info, see the list below.

http://i39.tinypic.com/286wxmw.jpg

*Have*:

(_All my samples are BRAND NEW and never used unless noted otherwise!_)
Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution Jouer Body Butter Borghese Moisture Intensifier Benefit POREfessional primer/balm Laura Geller Spackle in Bronze
La ROCCA Champagne and Shimmer AcaÃ­ Body Polish Victoria's Secret VS Pro Airbrush FX primer (14 oz, small and Non-Birchbox) Fantasia Hydrafull lip gloss in Bellini Oscar Blandi Protein Mist Twirl by Kate Spade perfume (this is partially used... it's about 3/5 full, as pictured) The Laundress Wool &amp; Cashmere shampoo (cedar scent) Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Leave-In Oil (for dry hair)   *Want*: Eye Rock ANY Zoya polish (except Kristen, Noel, or Izzy) Stila liner in Lion Fish Alex &amp; Isabelle or Twistband hair ties Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss Dermalogica Daily Micro-exfoliant Viva la Juicy sample   I'll gladly consider/negotiate any offer/trade idea you have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     *Also, I know many women do not like getting perfume samples in their boxes and also quite a few did not like Viva la Juicy, so if anyone wants to give their Viva la Juicy samples away, I'd gladly take them off your hands!!*


----------



## KyleeLane (Feb 13, 2012)

I have the eyeliner stickers and would happily trade them for the lipstick,any color! I also have the Clark's and Fix creams from last months BB that I haven't opened and don't really want, happy to trade those too for the lipstick.


----------



## JennyDBV (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello, I have the Eye Rock eyeliner stickers and Supersmile mouthwash and happy to trade for what you have, I am pretty flexible. I opened the eyeliner packet to see what it looked like but never used them. Thank you!


----------



## eschwanda (Feb 13, 2012)

I have BB#1 if anyone is interested in swapping whole boxes or wants to trade items from it. The items in it are...the exude lip stick, eye rock designer liner, BLK DNM no. 11 perfume, la fresh nail polish remover, and a heart shapped nail file. PM me.

*Wishlist*

WEI pomegranate buffing beads

Beauty blender

Chuao chocopod

La fresh makeup remover

Juice beauty green apple peel

Larabar mini-any flavor but peanut butter

Stila eyeliner-any color but purple tang


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 13, 2012)

Is the lipstick full size?



> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have BB#1 if anyone is interested in swapping whole boxes or wants to trade items from it. The items in it are...the exude lip stick, eye rock designer liner, BLK DNM no. 11 perfume, la fresh nail polish remover, and a heart shapped nail file. PM me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love to swap!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JennaBean,
> 
> Hello! I have the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant and would love to trade for your Eye Rock Designer Liner! Let me know! I have the product in hand and can ship monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 13, 2012)

*I have available (all new) :*

a Twistband Hair thingy

Eye rock liner stickers

Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mud mask

CO Bigelow shampoo/conditioner set

Jouer Pink Lip gloss

Juicy Couture perfume sample

Harvey Prince Ageless perfume sample

Lauren Brooke Cosmetics botanical lipgloss (full size) in Winterberry (from Eco-Emi)

Zoya Sooki mini (swatched on one nail wheel)

Pangea Organics Facial Toner (Green Mandarin and Sweet Lime)

Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask

Aveda Calming Body Cleanser (1.7 oz bottle) (from Aveda, not Birchbox)

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor sample in the Color Confidence (from Sephora, not Birchbox)

Miss Jessie's CrÃ¨me De La CrÃ¨me Conditioner (two 1 oz packets)

Miss Jessie's Original Curly Meringue sample from Birchbox

*I can send a picture of any sample, just ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*I am looking for the:*

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution (really want this)
Dermalogica Microfoliant (staple can always use this)   I am "amalata" on Makeup Alley is you would like to check my swap feed back.  100%


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks Tamala, but I have a swapper! Thanks though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to swap!!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Feb 13, 2012)

I received my very first Birchbox, I actually loved everything except for the  Eye Rock Designer Liner so it would be awesome if I could find it a good home.

*For Swap:*

* *Eye Rock Designer Liner

*Sample Wishlist:*

Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap


----------



## Missnapabride (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello! Never posted before! Just got the eye rock eye liner. 

Would trade for an origins product! Open to other suggestions too!


----------



## tiph (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, all this stuff is new unless stated. I'd prefer not to trade for used stuff.

Have:

L'Oreal Mythic Oil

Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair 2 oz - used a couple times, still almost full bottle

Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum - used a  couple times, half of the bottle left

LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Acai Body Polish

Ouidad Climate Control Heat and Humidity Gel

Arechipelago Pomegranate Soap

Colorescience Glow and Go Travel Puff

Redken Shine Flash 2 oz - about half the bottle left

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Want:

Beauty Blender

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink

Viva La Juicy

Twistband Hair Ties

Mineralogie Cream Concealer

Sue Devitt Eye Intensifier Pencil, any color but black


----------



## missionista (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi All, I got the beauty blender, but am one of the weirdos who doesn't want it.  I do want the violent lips though--any color.  Anyone have the lips and want to trade for the blender?

Thanks!

ETA: The beauty blender is now spoken for, and I am getting some violent lips.  Thank you to everyone who replied via PM.  Wish you all luck in your trades!


----------



## missionista (Feb 14, 2012)

I forgot--I've also got the heart shaped nail file.  I'd be happy to trade that for a perfume sample--maybe one of the atelier scents or the BLK DNM.  Actually, any scent except the Juicys would be great, because I already got a Juicy scent last month.


----------



## isadorra2002 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the Beaty Blender and the Eye Rock liner.  The Eye Rock package was opened so I could see what it looked like, but it hasn't been used.  I will trade for really anything.  I really wanted the Birchbox lipgloss or the Microexfoliliant.  Just PM me.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *isadorra2002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Beaty Blender and the Eye Rock liner.  The Eye Rock package was opened so I could see what it looked like, but it hasn't been used.  I will trade for really anything.  I really wanted the Birchbox lipgloss or the Microexfoliliant.  Just PM me.




First off, welcome to the site! I see you just signed up yesterday, so you may be limited to posts and replies to Pm's 

I do have the BB pink gloss. Not sure if that is the one you are talking about. I also have a bright pink Nail polish from Zoya that we got back in Dec that I never used. Pink just don't look good on me lol. I would love the beauty blender! I will check and see what else I have unused. 

Also, if you can let me know what state you are in. Me, I am in New Jersey.


----------



## isadorra2002 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks!!  I was thinking there HAS to be some way to get rid of unwanted Birchbox stuff and low and behold I found this fabulous site.  I wish I knew about it a long time ago!  I will get your stuff in the mail tomorrow!  Thanks for the welcome!!  I look forward to getting all kinds of pink stuff!


----------



## mroxy0628 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi! I'm new here.  I swap on another site too, but like that this is mostly dedicated to Birchbox stuff.

I have available for trade:

Stila Smudge Stick in Peacock (only swatched on hand)

Blinc mascara (sample size, never opened, in package still)

Incoco Nail Polish AppliquÃ©-Holographic (never used)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (never opened or used) 

Befine Night Cream (never used)

NARS Orgasm Illuminator (only squeezed a small amount out to swatch) Traded with Skylola123-great experience

Lots of perfume samples

Things I'm interested in:

Mineralogie Cream Concealer

Beauty Blender

Befine Lip Exfoliator

Pangea Face Wash, Scrub, Toner

Lavanila body butter in Vanilla Coconut

Oribe Dry texturizing Spray

Origins Checks and Balances

If you seen something you want, just ask and let me know what you have!


----------



## Laura Marie (Feb 15, 2012)

I am looking for a *BeautyBlender  *=) 

I have the following up for trade:

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Eye Rock Eyeliner Stickers

ColorScience Bronzer Travel puff

Ahava Deadsea Water Mineral Body Lotion

Ahava Mineral foot cream

Truth art beauty face nouurish

Jurlique Moisturizing Hand Sanitizer

Redken Shine Flash 02

Ouidad Heat&amp;Humidity gel

Yogini perfume sample

Borghese Fango

Juicy Couture perfume sample


----------



## eschwanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone want the exude lip stick. I have one (unused) and dont really want it. Let me know what you will trade for it!


----------



## salee730 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello! I saw this thread and thought I'd post a few birchbox items that I'd be willing to trade. I'm not really looking to trade for anything in particular but I just know I won't be using these! : ) All are unused:

Stila smudge stick eyeliner in peacock

InCoco nail polish applique (zebra print)

Nuxe multi-usage dry oil

: )


----------



## MandyWiltse (Feb 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone want the exude lip stick. I have one (unused) and dont really want it. Let me know what you will trade for it!



 What shade is it? I have a list of stuff up for trade here if you're interested in any of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennabean (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm looking for the lip stick, let me know if you like anything on my trade list.
 



> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone want the exude lip stick. I have one (unused) and dont really want it. Let me know what you will trade for it!


----------



## juk723 (Feb 15, 2012)

I"m re-posting my items with more items listing:

1st time doing a Swap, but a long time Ebayer (user id: 723jk)

*Birchbox Items for Trade:*

-Benefit "the Porefessional" .25 fl oz, brand new, sample size

-Pangea Organics Facial Toner in Italian Green Mandarin &amp; Sweet Lime for Normal to Combination skin, brand new w/pump spray, 1.8 fl/53ml

-Orofluido Beauty Exilir, .17 fl oz, brand new, sample size

*-Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack*

*-Redken Shine Flash 02 Glistening Mist, 2.1 oz, brand new, deluxe size*

-CO Bigelow Shampoo &amp; Conditioner in Lavender-Peppermint, brand new, 2.1 fl oz EACH

*-Zoya Nail Polish in Pandora, .25 fl oz, brand new, sample size*

*-Birchbox "It's been a year" Hot pink bracelet, brand new, sealed*

-Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum, .169 fl oz, brand new, sealed, sample size (tiny)

-Caudalie Vinoperfect Night Correcting Cream, .13 fl oz, brand new, sample size (tiny size)

*-BLK DNM Perfume 11, brand new, sample spray w/box*

-Exude Lip Creme in CORAL, Brand new, Full Size

*-EyeRock Designer Liner, Brand new, 4 pack*

*Non BB items for trade:*

-Too Faced Shadow Insurance in Candlelight, .11 oz, brand new in box, sample size (tiny)

-Philosophy "Amazing Grace" Perfumed Firming Body Emulsion, 1 fl oz., Brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Sephora Full Action Extreme Effect Mascara, .1 fl oz, brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Bare Escentuals Liner Shadow in Onyx, opened , tested, not sealed, full size, no size listed

-Bare Escentuals Eyeshadow in Blue Hue, .01 oz, Brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Julep Nail Polish in Alfre (grey-ish, metallic purple), .27 fl oz, Opened &amp; tested 1x

-Julep Nail Polish in Cameron (hot pink), .27 fl oz, Brand new &amp; Sealed

-Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub, Brand new in Box &amp; sealed, 3 fl oz, Full size

-Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed

-Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full of product

-Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size"

-Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk, Brand new, 2 fl oz, deluxe size (had this for over a year)

-Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer, 1 fl oz, deluxe size, Brand new (had this for over a year)

-Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist, 1 fl oz, deluxe size, Brand new w/spray mist (had this for over a year)ban

-Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Flipside (metallic teal color), Brand New &amp; FULL SIZE

*My Wish List Items:*

-YBF Universal Taupe Eyebrow Pencil (from Cynthia Rowley BB box)

-Baublebar Black Wood Pop Bracelet

-Laura Geller Spackle-any

-Milani Liquieye eyeliner

-Stila Smudge stick eyeliner

-Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner

-Anastasia Eyebrow Penciler

-Dermalogica Microfoliant

-Beautyblender

-Origins Checks &amp; Balances Cleanser

Edited by juk723 - 2/10/12 at 8:11pm


----------



## kalsc2001 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there! Looking to trade my EyeRock Eyeliner Stickers and glow and go Travelpuff (in California Girl-Med Warm Tone)...PM me an offer (not looking for perfume samples)- I am interested in the Jouer foundation sample. Thanks! -Karen


----------



## anjelicateque (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I have Lush's Tiny Hands http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/body/hand-and-body-creams/tiny-hands to trade for your Exude lipstick and/ or the Amika Hair Treatment. I used it twice, but you can't tell. It's still looks like a tiny hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know if you're interested. I still have it in the little bag and box it came in.
 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I have to swap
> 
> ...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm also willing to trade my EyeRock Eyeliner Stickers.  I have opened the package but they're all still intact.


----------



## Rosterhome (Feb 16, 2012)

Birchbox items to trade:

Bauble Bar Bracelet

Show Stoppers (unopened)

Lash Card (unopened)

Zoya (pink and new)

Borghese Clay Mask (new)

Wishlist:

Clarks Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream

Would like to trade 1:1 for the bracelet, Showstoppers, Lash Card, and Zoya!

PM or email me a [email protected] (subject BB Trade)


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the Colorscience Glow and Go foundation puff in Med/Pale. The foil packet has been opened to see the color, but the plastic around the puff is still sealed. I am pretty open to trades, except for perfume, Eye Rock or Violent Lips... Just let me know if anyone wants it.


----------



## MandyWiltse (Feb 16, 2012)

xlinds15x - Is there anything in my swap list you would be willing to trade for the full size Blinc Mascara?



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I have to swap
> 
> ...


----------



## tevans (Feb 16, 2012)

> *I have available (all new) :*
> 
> a Twistband Hair thingy
> 
> ...


 Hi, I'm new to birch box and makeup talk . I have the dermalogica I'll trade with you for your soya minimpolish and your twist band hair thingy . Just let me know if you're interested .


----------



## tevans (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm new to make up talk and birch box . I have some items from January and February boxes I'm interested in swapping. From January - -VMV re-everything serum From February - - eye rock liner - jouer aluminizing moisturizing tint - juice beauty blemish eliminating serum - derma logical daily microfoliatint. ( TRADED AWAY !) All items are new ,sealed and unopened. WILL TRADE FOR : - twitsy hair bands ( any colors ) - nail polish ( already have Zoya Megan .) - beauty blender Thanks y'all !


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 17, 2012)

Interested! Sent you a private message!
 



> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new to birch box and makeup talk .
> ...


----------



## tevans (Feb 17, 2012)

> Interested! Sent you a private message!
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 Hi, I messaged you back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animekitten (Feb 17, 2012)

Samples: never used unless stated

Eye Rock liners opened to look at didnt use

Zoya in megan

Supersmile x2

Juicy Couture

neuma .25 oz style texturizer, smoothing creme, blow dry lotion

neuma .25 oz renew shampoo and renew conditioner

gabriel organics x3 seaweed revitalizing bath &amp; shower gel

dermae .12 oz microdermabrasion scrub

Dr. cleangreens 1.5 oz instant hand purifier

j.r. watkins 1 oz hand &amp; body lotion

j.r. watkins simply mauve-lous lip tint

sheercover duo concealer light/medium swatched x1

pomegranate &amp; vanilla body mist 2 oz , and body lotion 2.7 oz

juice beauty reflecting gloss in champagne

Lauren brooks black/brown eye pencil

lauren brooks sandelwood eyeshadow

Tri lash .067 oz intensive eyelash enhancer

Full Size: never used

Olay complete spf 15 moisture cream 2 oz

Freeman peel off mask 6oz

Sebastian Professioal evokativ tantric tossled hair mousse 5.1 oz

Wish List:

Hot Ticket i take my coffe matte and black

Stila eyeliner not in purple tang

Benta berry any product

juice beauty green apple peel

Smashbox photo finish

benefit the porefessional

mens cologne or unisex not blk dnm

Just pm with offers thanks


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 17, 2012)

Have the issues leaving feedback been resolved? I'm unable to leave feedback; I am getting an "Invalid author" error when I try to put a link in for the classified URL.  What link should we use for that if we did trading through PM? I've tried the main link to the open trade thread, link to the PM, link for an individual post within the open trade thread....
 



> Originally Posted by *HollyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried to leave feedback today and got the same exact error message.  The thread I copied and pasted looked just like the example.


----------



## AlienCat (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm new to this so i don't even know if i'm posting in the right place. First off, let me say that i will PAY money for the samples i really want. I will pay through paypal or whatever you choose  because i REALLY really want certain items but i don't have that many BB items that i haven't opened or used and the person who has the items i want might have no interest in my offerings. However i do have SOME BB samples for trade. PM me if you have the items on my wishlist with a price or for a trade or a safer bet would be to e-mail me at [email protected] I'll even offer to buy samples other than BB if i'm interested. I really want eye creams, concealers that double as anti-aging treatments or just really good concealers for dark under-eye circles, bb lotions, perfumes, philosophy products, benefits, origins, anti-agins serums or creams and a Beauty Blender. If you have other high-end samples i'd like to know what you have? Like make-up and skin care, all the high-end brands.

*My Wishlist:*

I will pay for your sample or any sample of these products. They are the ones i really want. Even if you have leftovers of these products or stuff you have bought for yourself. Note that i have very white skin, like an ivory, so the lighter the sample, the better.

Any philosophy products Any Origins products Any Benefits products Miracle Skinâ„¢ Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face  Mineralogie Cream Concealer 

Colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation Panagea organics toner
 
Other wishlist items: VWV Hypoallergenics - Re-Everything Eye Serum  Befine Food Skin Care Night Cream Benefit Erase Paste

Benefit High Beam

Beauty Blender

Benefit Posie Tint

Philosophy Purity Facial Cleanser or any hope anti-ager, perfumes or those 3 in 1 products.

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 

LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
Fix malibu immaculate complexion antioxidant serum
Algenist lift and firm cream
Sunday Riley Modern Skincare Juno Transformative Lipid Serum
 
My BB samples for trade:

-Stila smudgeproof waterproof eyeliner in Moray - glittery dark green - unused, however i broke a small piece of the tip when i was trying to see if it was a full size and i rolled it out but realized i couldn't roll it back in so i smushed it back into shape; however everything else is there

-Zoya nail polish in IZZY, a glittery fucsia pink - used a couple of times, but a small amount goes a long way, I'd say at least 80% is still in there, plenty for you to sample and use for months.

-2 full unopened packets of Supersmile whitening mouthwash

-4 pads of the showstoppers stickers never opened, just as they were received

-1 lash card unopened and sealed, i used the other one

-1 full Dermatologica daily microfoliant .45 oz opened and tested small smudge but not used

- Borghese Fango mud mask used twice, about half or a third left but definitely enough for you to test

-LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer body creme a bit more than half left

-Atelier cologne Vanille Insensee tested once, 3/4 of the sample left

-Ouidad climate control heat &amp; humidity gel, opened and tested very small amount

Thanks for looking and hopefully i can get my hands on some samples i want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AlienCat (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm new to this so i don't even know if i'm posting in the right place. First off, let me say that i will PAY money for the samples i really want. I will pay through paypal or whatever you choose  because i REALLY really want certain items but i don't have that many BB items that i haven't opened or used and the person who has the items i want might have no interest in my offerings. However i do have SOME BB samples for trade. PM me if you have the items on my wishlist with a price or for a trade or a safer bet would be to e-mail me at [email protected] I'll even offer to buy samples other than BB if i'm interested. I really want eye creams, concealers that double as anti-aging treatments or just really good concealers for dark under-eye circles, bb lotions, perfumes, philosophy products, benefits, origins, anti-agins serums or creams and a Beauty Blender. If you have other high-end samples i'd like to know what you have? Like make-up and skin care, all the high-end brands.

*My Wishlist:*

I will pay for your sample or any sample of these products. They are the ones i really want. Even if you have leftovers of these products or stuff you have bought for yourself. Note that i have very white skin, like an ivory, so the lighter the sample, the better.

Any philosophy products Any Origins products Any Benefits products Miracle Skinâ„¢ Transformer Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face  Mineralogie Cream Concealer 

Colorescience proÂ® Pressed Mineral Foundation Panagea organics toner
 
Other wishlist items: VWV Hypoallergenics - Re-Everything Eye Serum  Befine Food Skin Care Night Cream Benefit Erase Paste

Benefit High Beam

Beauty Blender

Benefit Posie Tint

Philosophy Purity Facial Cleanser or any hope anti-ager, perfumes or those 3 in 1 products.

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint 

LA FRESHÂ® Eco Beauty Waterproof Makeup Remover
Fix malibu immaculate complexion antioxidant serum
Algenist lift and firm cream
Sunday Riley Modern Skincare Juno Transformative Lipid Serum
 
My BB samples for trade:

-Stila smudgeproof waterproof eyeliner in Moray - glittery dark green - unused, however i broke a small piece of the tip when i was trying to see if it was a full size and i rolled it out but realized i couldn't roll it back in so i smushed it back into shape; however everything else is there

-Zoya nail polish in IZZY, a glittery fucsia pink - used a couple of times, but a small amount goes a long way, I'd say at least 80% is still in there, plenty for you to sample and use for months.

-2 full unopened packets of Supersmile whitening mouthwash

-4 pads of the showstoppers stickers never opened, just as they were received

-1 lash card unopened and sealed, i used the other one

-1 full Dermatologica daily microfoliant .45 oz opened and tested small smudge but not used

- Borghese Fango mud mask used twice, about half or a third left but definitely enough for you to test

-LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer body creme a bit more than half left

-Atelier cologne Vanille Insensee tested once, 3/4 of the sample left

-Ouidad climate control heat &amp; humidity gel, opened and tested very small amount

Thanks for looking and hopefully i can get my hands on some samples i want.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 17, 2012)

Inboxed you.  I am interested in your Dermalogica.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I would also like Izzy if we can work something out.  Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *AlienCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to this so i don't even know if i'm posting in the right place. First off, let me say that i will PAY money for the samples i really want. I will pay through paypal or whatever you choose  because i REALLY really want certain items but i don't have that many BB items that i haven't opened or used and the person who has the items i want might have no interest in my offerings. However i do have SOME BB samples for trade. PM me if you have the items on my wishlist with a price or for a trade or a safer bet would be to e-mail me at [email protected] I'll even offer to buy samples other than BB if i'm interested. I really want eye creams, concealers that double as anti-aging treatments or just really good concealers for dark under-eye circles, bb lotions, perfumes, philosophy products, benefits, origins, anti-agins serums or creams and a Beauty Blender. If you have other high-end samples i'd like to know what you have? Like make-up and skin care, all the high-end brands.
> 
> ...


----------



## MeanWife (Feb 17, 2012)

See updated list later in thread....(currently page 12 or 13).


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 18, 2012)

I updated my list today (and wanted to bump it onto the most current page).  Still unable to leave feedback but i'm a few (successful) trades in. Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feel free to make any offer, I have a ton of stuff laying around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Not all of these are Birchbox samples but they were all mixed together and I can't remember where some of them are from now...)  I'll get rid of anything and everything, ship to anywhere in the US. Any questions, message me or post!
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Feb 18, 2012)

How do you leave feedback? I am having trouble finding the URL that the form requires. I have no idea what that is, and have a lot of positive feedback to leave for others.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you leave feedback? I am having trouble finding the URL that the form requires. I have no idea what that is, and have a lot of positive feedback to leave for others.




Right under the persons name you will see trader feedback. just click on it and you will see "leave feedback"


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's asking specifically about the "trade URL" within the leave feedback area, and I keep getting the same error. Not sure what to do....


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She's asking specifically about the "trade URL" within the leave feedback area, and I keep getting the same error. Not sure what to do....



I was able to get to it without a problem at all. All the fields was able to be written in and submitted on my end? Idk..

I am using Firefox 10.0.2


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm also using Firefox 10.0.2 and I cannot get it to work.  What URL are you using for "classified URL"?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

When you click on "Trader Feedback", it should take you to another window with a chart of Positive, Negative or Neutral with a button at the bottom that says "Leave Feedback". Click on that button. That will take you to another window that will allow you to leave comments and ratings.

If this does not happen, would it be possible for you to take a screenshot of the error message you are getting or the page it is taking you to so we can see what the exact issue is?


----------



## snllama (Feb 19, 2012)

I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS.

*PM me if interested in trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*My wishlist*

-Beauty Blender Cleaning Solution

-Dr Jarts BB cream

-Anastasia Brow Gel

-Tarte lipsurgence in Joy, Lucky, or Peaceful

-Zoya mini in Avery

-RGB nail polish in dew and punch

-Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe (Beauty Army)

-Victoria's Secret Airbrush FX Face Primer SPF 20

-Oscar Blandi Dry Shampoo

-blinc mascara

-dermalogica products

-Fragrances: Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, Bond No 9: Bryant Park, 5 Avenue, Madison Square Park, Astor Place, Coney Island, Union Square, Chinatown, Fashion Avenue, Central Park West (any that are light, fresh, or floral)

*What I have*:

-Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Shampoo, 1 oz (never used)

-Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow  0.5 oz (swatched)

-Gucci Flora Perfumed Body Lotion, 1.6oz (used once)

-ColorScience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff in Illuminating Pearl Powder (never used)

-Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide, 0.25oz (never used)

-stila forever your curl mascara, 0.12oz (never used)

-Bond no 9 Bleecker Street Cologne 

-Julep Nail Polish in Melissa

-Origins Checks and Balance Face Wash 1oz (used .25oz and realized it isnt for my skin)

-Raw Natural Beauty Mineral Glow in Warm Glow 0.07oz (full-size, used once)

-3LAB Perfect Cleaning Foam, 3.4oz (full-size, never used)

-Pur-lisse Pur-Delicate Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser, 1.7oz (used once)

-e.l.f. All Over Color Stick in Pink Lemonade (full-size, used once)

-e.l.f. Cream Eyeliner with brush in Gunmetal (full-size, used once)

-Comodynes Self-Tanning towelette from Dec Gogo

-Camille Beckman set in French Vanilla from November Gogo (Body Cream, Shower Gel, Coronet Cream, Glycerine Hand Therapy, Bubble Bath (none opened, never used, in box)

-Blossoms Mineral Eye Shadow in Dreamy Girl from Nov Gogo (green color, swatched only)

-Oluv Fresh Olive Oil Body Scrub from Dec Gogo (never been used, comes with spoon)

*Fragrance Vials*

-Arquiste L'Etrog Cologne

-Bond no 9 New York Bleecker street Cologne

-Clairvoyant Beauty Fragrance

-Harvey Prince Yogini 

*A+ trades*

-miss6aby

-FireNRice

-Ultracitrus

-missionista

-vogliadivintage

-LyndaV

-GirlyEnthusiast

-tawnyanshawn


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Feb 19, 2012)

now I cannot even upload a screen shot to show you. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## channelzero (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm having the same problem leaving feedback. I'm on the feedback page, I've filled it out, but when I go to submit "please correct the following errors" comes up and the field right above "Roles" where it asks for a classified URL is highlighted. I tried putting the URL for this thread in there, but I got the same message.


----------



## missionista (Feb 19, 2012)

I am also getting an error when I try to leave feedback.  This is the message I get:

ItemEnter the classified URL of the item you traded with channelzero. That URL will look like this:
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/123456/here-is-thread Invalid author.
  I tried taking the 150 off the end of the URL, and the slash as well.  Neither worked.  Not sure what's going on.


----------



## mk5302 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have the following items from Birchbox and the February MyGlam to trade:
X-Out Shine Control by Proactiv
NYX Roll-On Shimmer in Light Blue
NuMe $100 gift certificate
The February MyGlam cosmetics bag (happy to throw this in for whoever first requests it.)
Blinc liquid eyeliner (opened and tried once)

(Edit: Everything gone!)


----------



## AlienCat (Feb 19, 2012)

I was surprised to see i couldn't reply to you since i can only send 2 PMs a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yes, I want to trade you the Izzy too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh thank goodness you posted this. I am having the same issues. I have NO IDEA what URL is required.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am also getting an error when I try to leave feedback.  This is the message I get:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandy721 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's my updated list of items.

BB Items for Trade:

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Sugar Pink (never used)

Jouer Gloss in Birchbox Pink (never used)

Laura Geller Spackle in Bronze (never used)

Guerlain Shalimar perfume sample (never used)

Showstoppers fashion tape

Eye Rock designer liner (from February 2012 box, never used)

Interested in:

Blinc mascara

Pangea products

Peels, anti-aging, etc. type products


----------



## jayeldubya (Feb 20, 2012)

I sent you an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *AlienCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new to this so i don't even know if i'm posting in the right place. First off, let me say that i will PAY money for the samples i really want. I will pay through paypal or whatever you choose  because i REALLY really want certain items but i don't have that many BB items that i haven't opened or used and the person who has the items i want might have no interest in my offerings. However i do have SOME BB samples for trade. PM me if you have the items on my wishlist with a price or for a trade or a safer bet would be to e-mail me at [email protected] I'll even offer to buy samples other than BB if i'm interested. I really want eye creams, concealers that double as anti-aging treatments or just really good concealers for dark under-eye circles, bb lotions, perfumes, philosophy products, benefits, origins, anti-agins serums or creams and a Beauty Blender. If you have other high-end samples i'd like to know what you have? Like make-up and skin care, all the high-end brands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamala Nails (Feb 21, 2012)

AC, Was this for me? I sent you an email to your email address but I did not see a reply.



> Originally Posted by *AlienCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was surprised to see i couldn't reply to you since i can only send 2 PMs a day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but yes, I want to trade you the Izzy too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animekitten (Feb 21, 2012)

Update

 



> Originally Posted by *Animekitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Samples: never used unless stated
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Feb 21, 2012)

So, anyone heard more about the problem with leaving feedback?


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wish someone would get to the bottom of it, because it's becoming really frustrating! I have positive feedbacks to leave!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And fwiw it's not a browser issue because i've tried it in Firefox and IE and get the same error with both.

 



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, anyone heard more about the problem with leaving feedback?


----------



## skylola123 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi everyone I have the following items and would love to trade

Updated list

Birchbox Items:

Origins Checks &amp; Balances Face Wash (1 oz.)

Supersmile Green Apple Flavor (.5oz)

Stila Eyeshadow in Shell (Full size)

Non-Birchbox items:

Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25oz, will also includes a certificate for a 10-day supply of the Teint Miracle Foundation visit your local Lancome store)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Radiance (.5 oz)

Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5oz each)

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream &amp; Night Cream (.17 oz each)

Benefit Bad Gal Lash (Deluxe sample .14oz)

Benefit Foamingly Clean Face Wash (deluxe sample)

Benefit Triple Performing Moisturizer (deluxe sample)

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in San Paulo 

Clinique Turnaround Concentrate (.24 oz)

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap (1 oz)

Clinique Dramatically Different Gel (1 oz)

Clinique Clarifying Lotion Toner (2 oz)

Things I would like:

Laura Geller Spackle Tint in Bronze 

Baublebar Bracelet

Blinc Eyeliner 

Zoya Touch Collection (Minka, Pandora, or Shay)

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt 

Befine Exfoliating Cleanser


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone I have the following items and would love to trade
> 
> ...


i will trade your checks and balances for laura geller spackle tint in bronze and blinc eyeliner


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Feb 23, 2012)

I have from the Feb. Birchbox the Orofluido Beauty Elixer for hair.  PM me if you're interested in swaping, I'm open.

edit: I also have the X-Out face wash from the Feb. MyGlam bag for trade.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 24, 2012)

I would like to trade my day cream which Birchbox sent out in the Vichy box this month. The size is .5 oz. The cream sold on their website is 1.7 ounces for 29.99.




Morning Aqualia Thermal Cream
24hr Hydrating Care This rich moisturizer pairs a high concentration of Vichy antioxidant mineral water with hyaluronic acid for intense hydration for up to 48 hours. Safe for even the most sensitive skin, it comforts and soothes.

I am not really picky when it comes to samples, I just have no use for this one.

I would trade for any Juce Beauty product, Dermalogica, Origins. No nail polish or perfume. I would prefer a face or hair product or unused makeup but am open to anything.

Thanks !


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 24, 2012)

Update on what I have.
 



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have some things for trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I went to Ulta last night and made a purchase that got me this as a free gift:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod4150173

I am looking to trade from the Paradise Bloom kit the:

Blush in color flush

Dual-ended eyeliner in Black and Bronze

Dual-ended eyeliner in Chocolate and Deep Brown 

Voluptuous Volume Mascara

All are in sealed plastic and have not been opened!

I would love to trade for any kind of colorful make-up (especially the Jouer Birchbox Pink lip gloss) and the Viva La Juicy perfume sample.  I would be willing to trade all items for those two things but I open to any suggestions, but please no skin care stuff


----------



## snllama (Feb 24, 2012)

I had problems posting feedback today too. Same issue with the URL link. 

For now I'll just make a list of positive feedback experiences here...

-miss6aby, POSITIVE! Great trade! Shipped quickly and I got it even faster! Everything was as described!


----------



## tulipity (Feb 24, 2012)

added some new things, wanted to bump  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *tulipity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marusia (Feb 25, 2012)

I am new here, so I don't have feedback yet. I have 78 100% positive feedback on another makeup forum and 9 100% feedback on an internet marketing forum. Be happy to link you to either.

What I have: (Everything brand new unless otherwise stated)

MAC MSF in Lightscapade

MAC pearlglide in Designer Purple

MAC Viva Glam Nicki Minaj

OPI Nicki Minaj in Fly and in Did it on em

Velour Lashes (real mink fur) in Lash in the City

Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes in So Black!

All my items are bought from either the direct company or licensed salons (for polishes).

What I'm looking for:

MAC MSF in Shimpagne

Beautyblender

MAC Blush Ombre in Ripe Peach

Lavanila Pure Vanilla perfume

ANY NICE HIGH END SKINCARE!!!

Any hard to find MAC items

I'm open for other items as well and have a ton of small perfume samples and skincare packettes (all high end) I can throw in with trade. Just ask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The only thing I ask is PLEASE do not trade me something if you did not buy direct or are unsure of authenticity. I'm willing to barter. Thanks!


----------



## MeanWife (Feb 25, 2012)

Update with new items, and a bump  Note - if the item is still listed, I still have it!
 



> Originally Posted by *MeanWife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this thread! I have a lot of items I'd like to trade. Most are from Birchbox and MyGlam, although there are some others.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Feb 25, 2012)

I can vouch for wagz379--very positive experience trading with her. Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish someone would get to the bottom of it, because it's becoming really frustrating! I have positive feedbacks to leave!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 25, 2012)

> I can vouch for wagz379--very positive experience trading with her. Thanks!
> 
> Â


 Thanks! Right back at ya!


----------



## Ampym (Feb 26, 2012)

I have the $100 gift card (for stling tools and hair extensions) from NU ME from Feb Glam bag up for trade.

I am interested in NYX roller shadow in Taupe, Walnut or ALmond.

Juice Serum or Peel.

Any Zoya color except Noel (already own).

SHea Terra black soap.

All items new or used once please.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 27, 2012)

*BB items I've got:*


Benefit POREfessional - one unopened sample size 
Eye Rock designer Liner - opened to inspect only

Befine Gentle Cleanser with sugar, mint, oats &amp; rice - used a tiny amount once

Tay safflower seed night cream - opened to smell but never used

LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Acai body polish - opened but not used

Jouer body butter - new

BORGHESE CuraForte - tried once

BLK DNM sample - new

Viva La Juicy sample - new

Harvey Prince Yogini sample - new



*Wishlist:*


Exude lipstick in Red or Coral
Stila eyeliner in Lionfish
Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox pink 
Amika hair treatment

Orofluido elixir

Clark's Mask

FIX Malibu The Works
Kiehl's Dark Spot Correcting Serum


just PM me!  I've also got lots of non BB samples i'm willing to add to the trade:

scents: Dolce &amp; Gabbana light blue (never sprayed), Givenchy ange ou demon le secret (never sprayed).  

Too Faced lip of luxury (in cupcake and totally nude) - a few applications of each

Chanel perfection lumiere long-wear flawless fluid makeup SPF 10 in beige - one application

Chanel perfection lumiere long-wear flawless fluid makeup SPF 10 in beige rose' - one application

Sephora perfecting cover foundation in medium - one app.

Amazing cosmetics amazing concealer in med. beige - one app.

per-fekt skin perfection gel in radiant

DHC - face wash, soothing lotion, moisturizing clear soap, velvet skin coat, and platinum silver nanocolloid milky essence


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay, I have tried and tried to post a feed back, but I can not figure it out.  What URL am I to use?  can anyone help me here?


----------



## snllama (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I have tried and tried to post a feed back, but I can not figure it out.  What URL am I to use?  can anyone help me here?
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is you. I haven't been able to post feedback either. Im pretty sure this is a known issue, but unsure if a fix is in the works.



Thank you so much.


----------



## Ampym (Feb 28, 2012)

I just recieved my trade item from GinaM and having the same issue...what URL do they want?? It was a smooth trade and I want to give her A+ feedback.


----------



## LyndaV (Feb 28, 2012)

Tulipity,

I have the immunologie venom and miracle skin transformer in medium.  I'm interested in your Mally mascara and Revlon lip butter in Cherry Tart, maybe also the Philosophy Happy Birthday Beautiful shower gel.  What would you consider a fair trade?

I am brand new to MakeUp talk and to Beauty Boxes, so I'd be willing to send first of course.

Lynda


----------



## vogliadivintage (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Linda!  I've somehow passed my pm limit for the day (even though it's the next day now), but if you'll send me a pm with your email i can send you my mailing address through there).  The body butter has not been used, although I did open it to see what it smelled like.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Feb 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just recieved my trade item from GinaM and having the same issue...what URL do they want?? It was a smooth trade and I want to give her A+ feedback.



 Very smooth trade with Ampym!!!!  First time on this this thread so not sure how to leave a rating.


----------



## FireNRice (Feb 29, 2012)

MakeUpTalk has caused me to sign up for several subscriptions, lol.  I've got a lot of stuff up for trade!

What I have up for trade (all are new unless otherwise state):

BeautyFix Quilted Vanity Case

Nailtiques Nail Protein and Color Lacquer (color laquer is in Moscow) - Full Size - I have 2 available

Murad Hybrids Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 - Full Size

Global Goddess i Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size

The Balm Hot Ticket in Grass Is(n't) Always Greener - Full Size (used for 1 manicure)

Freeman Feeling Beautiful Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask - Full Size (used 1x)

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Onyx - Full Size (swatched 1x)

Freeman Feeling Beautiful Goji Berry Facial Hydration Mask - Sample Size

Boo-Boo Cover Up

X-Out Shine Control (plastic wrap removed but never used)

Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner (used about 1/2)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 2 or 3x)

Bath and Body Works True Blue Spa Blackberry Purifying Peel Off Face Mask - Travel Size (used 2x)

Also have and will throw in for free:

$100 off coupon from NuMe

Pink and black heart make up bag from Feb. MyGlam

My Wishlist:

Any Brand Mascara

Anything hair or nail related

I'm not too picky, make me an offer!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Feb 29, 2012)

I have to give a wonderful positive review for Skylola123.  I traded with her was wonderful. i would trade again with her.


----------



## wagz379 (Feb 29, 2012)

Bumping my current list! Just updated.
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feel free to make any offer, I have a ton of stuff laying around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (Not all of these are Birchbox samples but they were all mixed together and I can't remember where some of them are from now...)  I'll get rid of anything and everything, ship to anywhere in the US. Any questions, message me or post!
> 
> ...


----------



## mszJessica (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd like to trade for the gift certificate.. I only have the NYX roll on in pink though..


----------



## mszJessica (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll trade with you for the Freeman Feeling Beautiful Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask &amp; 100$ nume gift certificate for something of your choice..


----------



## mszJessica (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll trade with you for the Freeman Feeling Beautiful Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask &amp; 100$ nume gift certificate for something of your choiceI'll trade with you for the Freeman Feeling Beautiful Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask &amp; 100$ nume gift certificate for something of your choice



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MakeUpTalk has caused me to sign up for several subscriptions, lol.  I've got a lot of stuff up for trade!
> 
> ...


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 1, 2012)

Ah, I already agreed to trade the cucumber mask with someone else.  Sorry!  If you're still interested in the Nume gift certificate, i'd be glad to trade.  What do you have available?
 



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll trade with you for the Freeman Feeling Beautiful Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask &amp; 100$ nume gift certificate for something of your choiceI'll trade with you for the Freeman Feeling Beautiful Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask &amp; 100$ nume gift certificate for something of your choice


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's my updated list!  I would be willing to trade more than one thing for what's on my wishlist, so make me an offer!

*BB items I've got:*


Benefit POREfessional - one unopened sample tube size 
Eye Rock designer Liner - opened to inspect only

Befine Gentle Cleanser with sugar, mint, oats &amp; rice - used a tiny amount once

Tay safflower seed night cream - opened to smell but never used

LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Acai body polish - opened but not used

Jouer body butter - new

BORGHESE CuraForte - tried once

BLK DNM sample - new

Viva La Juicy sample - new

Harvey Prince Yogini sample - new


*Non BB for trade*


Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Leslie (2ml) 
Smashbox lip enhancing gloss in Fame (4.2ml)  
Clarins One-Step Gentle Exfoliating Cleanser with orange extract (5ml) 

*Wishlist:*


Kiehl's Corrective dark spot solution 
Exude lipstick in Red or Coral
Stila eyeliner in Lionfish
Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox pink

Amika hair treatment

Orofluido elixir

Clark's Mask

FIX Malibu The Works
Shu Uemura Essence Absolue


just PM me!  I've also got lots of non BB samples i'm willing to add to the trade:

scents: Chloe', Caudalie The' des Vignes (used once), Tocca Graciella, Dolce &amp; Gabbana light blue, Fresh Brown Sugar, Givenchy ange ou demon le secret.  

Too Faced lip of luxury (in cupcake and totally nude) - a few applications of each

Chanel perfection lumiere long-wear flawless fluid makeup SPF 10 in beige - one application

Chanel perfection lumiere long-wear flawless fluid makeup SPF 10 in beige rose' - one application

Sephora perfecting cover foundation in medium - one app.

Amazing cosmetics amazing concealer in med. beige - one app.

per-fekt skin perfection gel in radiant

DHC - face wash, soothing lotion, moisturizing clear soap, velvet skin coat, and platinum silver nanocolloid milky essence


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2012)

> added some new things, wanted to bump
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 I am newer here and happy to send first- is the Macadamia Natural Oil sample duo the one with the small jar of oil and the mask? If so, I would love that as well as the Borghese Curaforte. I have the Philosophy Field of Flowers 1oz lotion and body wash from the qvc new beauty test tube.. I can check my stash to see what else I have that you might like.. I can send a PM if you prefer.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's my updated list!  I would be willing to trade more than one thing for what's on my wishlist, so make me an offer!
> ...


 I would like the BORGHESE CuraForte..

I have the Shu Uemura Essence Absolute but as a heads up, it's smaller than than the Other hair oil samples that BB has sent out and I did try it out once.. Is there a perfume or sephora sample style packet you have been looking for that i can include? I feel bad its so small lol I have quite the collection of samples..


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone stil have the Juice BeUty Blemish Clearing Serum up for swap?? Love that stuff! LMK so I can check out your wish list or PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi everyone I have the following items and would love to trade

Updated list

Birchbox Items:

Origins Checks &amp; Balances Face Wash (1 oz.)

Supersmile Green Apple Flavor (.5oz)

Stila Eyeshadow in Shell (Full size)

Non-Birchbox items:

Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25oz, will also includes a certificate for a 10-day supply of the Teint Miracle Foundation visit your local Lancome store)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Radiance (.5 oz)

Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5oz each)

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream &amp; Night Cream (.17 oz each)

Benefit Bad Gal Lash (Deluxe sample .14oz)

Benefit Foamingly Clean Face Wash (deluxe sample)

Benefit Triple Performing Moisturizer (deluxe sample)

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in San Paulo 

Clinique Turnaround Concentrate (.24 oz)

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap (1 oz)

Clinique Dramatically Different Gel (1 oz)

Clinique Clarifying Lotion Toner (2 oz)

Things I would like:

Laura Geller Spackle Tint in Bronze 

Baublebar Bracelet

Blinc Eyeliner 

Zoya Touch Collection (Minka, Pandora, or Shay)

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt 

Befine Exfoliating Cleansed

If you see something you would like just PM me &amp; would love to trade


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 1, 2012)

I updated/revised my list and am bumping it.
 



> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Here's what I have to trade:*
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 1, 2012)

I have it! please see my list above. just traded it.
 



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone stil have the Juice BeUty Blemish Clearing Serum up for swap?? Love that stuff! LMK so I can check out your wish list or PM me


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 1, 2012)

I traded with Tawnyanshawn and everything went smoothly. Great trading experience, recommend trading with her


----------



## Ampym (Mar 2, 2012)

Traded with JadedBeauty and everything went smooth! A++++


----------



## sweeks (Mar 2, 2012)

I just had a sample swap with my friends and gave away all of my items (I tried editing my original post to reflect this, but the edited version won't show up).
 



> Originally Posted by *sweeks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I have Box 11 and am not interested in any of the products. This box includes:
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 2, 2012)

I have had EXCELLENT trades with sp727, MeanWife, and Ampym!


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Very smooth trade with Ampym!!!!  First time on this this thread so not sure how to leave a rating.


Go to their profile page, click trader feedback, then click leave feedback.

(edit: I think people were having issues leaving feedback recently, not sure if they fixed it yet so that might be the issue)



> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just recieved my trade item from GinaM and having the same issue...what URL do they want?? It was a smooth trade and I want to give her A+ feedback.


The URL would be https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 2, 2012)

That URL doesn't work. I get the Invalid Author error that someone posted previously.



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go to their profile page, click trader feedback, then click leave feedback.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

If you're still interested in this trade, I'd LOVE to trade the gift cert. for the NYX!
 



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd like to trade for the gift certificate.. I only have the NYX roll on in pink though..


----------



## snllama (Mar 2, 2012)

I posted a thread on the user help forum. 

Anyone who has problems  with leaving feedback should post too so they know it isnt just me being crazy.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124339/cannot-leave-trader-feedback-invalid-author#post_1837777


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 3, 2012)

I posted as well.  Looks like there is a few of us that had posted right after you.  Thank you for starting the thread so we all can tell them we are having issues    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted a thread on the user help forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## JanicexDuong (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello! I have the Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss that I would like to trade for your Blinc eyeliner! let me know!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

I can vouch for FireNRice. A+ trade!


----------



## mszJessica (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Maybelline volume express the falsies in black drama still in packaging, if you'd like to trade for that.



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, I already agreed to trade the cucumber mask with someone else.  Sorry!  If you're still interested in the Nume gift certificate, i'd be glad to trade.  What do you have available?


----------



## mszJessica (Mar 3, 2012)

Sure, I'm pretty new at this though, do you know how it works?
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you're still interested in this trade, I'd LOVE to trade the gift cert. for the NYX!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 3, 2012)

*I have a few samples from the BB Vichy box for trade:*

Purete Thermale 3-in-1 One Step Cleanser

Purete Thermale Eye Makeup Remover For Sensitive Eyes

Celludestock

*UPDATE: ALL GONE!*

Everything is unused and you can see images and descriptions here: https://www.birchbox.com/vichy

*I'm interested in:*

Incoco (any pattern)

Exude Lipstick (prefer coral)

Korres Body Butter

stila Forever Your Curl Mascara

Mineralogie Concealer

SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream

Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Treat &amp; Conceal Eye &amp; Face 

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Oscar Blandi Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo

OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne

I'm open to others â€” but just BB samples only and no perfume, Ahava or Pangea products or any face makeup with shimmer or glitter in it. Thanks!


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have a few samples from the BB Vichy box for trade:*
> 
> ...


pmed you about the vichy 3 in 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juk723 (Mar 3, 2012)

_***I'm really looking for the Baublebar Black Wood Bracelet from the Birchbox. *_

*Birchbox Items for Trade:*

*-Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack*

*-Redken Shine Flash 02 Glistening Mist, 2.1 oz, brand new, deluxe size*

*-Zoya Nail Polish in Pandora, .25 fl oz, brand new, sample size*

*-Birchbox "It's been a year" Hot pink bracelet, brand new, sealed*

*-BLK DNM Perfume 11, brand new, sample spray w/box*

*-EyeRock Designer Liner, Brand new, 4 pack*

*-Benefit "the Porefssional" .25 fl oz, brand new, sample size*

*Non BB items for trade:*

-Too Faced Shadow Insurance in Candlelight, .11 oz, brand new in box, sample size (tiny)

-Philosophy "Amazing Grace" Perfumed Firming Body Emulsion, 1 fl oz., Brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Sephora Full Action Extreme Effect Mascara, .1 fl oz, brand new &amp; sealed, sample size

-Julep Nail Polish in Alfre (grey-ish, metallic purple), .27 fl oz, Opened &amp; tested 1x

-Julep Nail Polish in Cameron (hot pink), .27 fl oz, Brand new &amp; Sealed

-Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed

-Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full of product

-Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size"

-Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk, Brand new, 2 fl oz, deluxe size (had this for over a year)

-Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer, 1 fl oz, deluxe size, Brand new (had this for over a year)

-Juice Beauty Hydrating Mist, 1 fl oz, deluxe size, Brand new w/spray mist (had this for over a year)ban

-Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Flipside (metallic teal color), Brand New &amp; FULL SIZE

-myglam  - Freeman Facial Peel-Off Mask in Cucumber, Full Size &amp; Brand new, 6 fl oz

-myglam - Proactiv X-Out Shine Control, Brand new &amp; sealed, .75 fl oz

*My Wish List Items:*

Baublebar Blackwood  Bracelet from Birchbox

BeautyBlender

Sigma brushes-new

Origins cleanser (from BB)

Tarte LipSurgence

PM me for other items you would like to trade. thanks


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone I have the following items and would love to trade

Updated list

*Birchbox Items:*

Origins Checks &amp; Balances Face Wash (1 oz.)

Supersmile Green Apple Flavor (.5oz)

Stila Eyeshadow in Shell (Full size)

*Non-Birchbox items:*

Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25oz, will also includes a certificate for a 10-day supply of the Teint Miracle Foundation visit your local Lancome store)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Radiance (.5 oz)

Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5oz each)

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream &amp; Night Cream (.17 oz each)

Benefit Bad Gal Lash (Deluxe sample .14oz)

Benefit Foamingly Clean Face Wash (deluxe sample)

Benefit Triple Performing Moisturizer (deluxe sample)

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in San Paulo 

Clinique Turnaround Concentrate (.24 oz)

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap (1 oz)

Clinique Dramatically Different Gel (1 oz)

Clinique Clarifying Lotion Toner (2 oz)

Things I would like:

Laura Geller Spackle Tint in Bronze 

*Baublebar Bracelet*

*Befine Exfoliator *

Blinc Eyeliner 

*Zoya Touch Collection (Minka, Pandora, or Shay)*

*Harvey Prince Eau Flirt *

Befine Cleanser


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 3, 2012)

Sucessful trade with snllama!  Would definitely trade with her again!


----------



## lklmail (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a full-size Stila Custom Color blush I got with points; used slightly. It's okay, I just don't love it. Would trade for a variety of things; make me an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 4, 2012)

I sent you a PM!
 



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sure, I'm pretty new at this though, do you know how it works?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 4, 2012)

hi everybody!  i'm still looking for a kiehl's dark spot corrector serum.  has anyone got some they want to trade?


----------



## MeanWife (Mar 4, 2012)

Skylola123 - I'm still interested in the trade. I can read my PMs, but I'm having trouble responding to them. If you send me your email address, I'll email you, and we can work it out.
 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tevans (Mar 4, 2012)

> Does anyone stil have the Juice BeUty Blemish Clearing Serum up for swap?? Love that stuff! LMK so I can check out your wish list or PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do ! I sent you a pm regarding it.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I would love to trade for the Cailyn liner and loose pigment shadow from the February Look Bag.  I have a ton of samples and would be willing to do a very generous trade to get those items unused! If anyone still has those items and would be interested please let me know!


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 5, 2012)

A+ trade with tawnyanshawn!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is my updated list.

*Birchbox Items:*

Origins Checks &amp; Balances Face Wash (1 oz.)

Supersmile Green Apple Flavor (.5oz)

Stila Eyeshadow in Shell (Full size)

*Non-Birchbox items:*

Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25oz, will also includes a certificate for a 10-day supply of the Teint Miracle Foundation visit your local Lancome store)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Radiance (.5 oz)

Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5oz each)

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream &amp; Night Cream (.17 oz each)

Benefit Bad Gal Lash (Deluxe sample .14oz)

Benefit Foamingly Clean Face Wash (deluxe sample)

Benefit Triple Performing Moisturizer (deluxe sample)

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in San Paulo 

Clinique Turnaround Concentrate (.24 oz)

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap (1 oz)

Clinique Dramatically Different Gel (1 oz)

Clinique Clarifying Lotion Toner (2 oz)

Things I would like:

Laura Geller Spackle Tint in Bronze 

*Baublebar Bracelet*

*Befine Exfoliator *

Blinc Eyeliner 

*Zoya Touch Collection (Minka, Pandora, or Shay)*

*Harvey Prince Eau Flirt *

Befine Cleanser


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 5, 2012)

I traded with FireNRice. I would trade with her again in a heart beat.  I give her an A.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

Just wanted to update my list and remove what I've traded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And if I have something you want but nothing on my wishlist, just send me a PM with what you have for trade and I may see something Id like!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS. PM me if interested in trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

I AM STILL LOOKING TO TRADE THIS SAMPLE:

I would like to trade my day cream which Birchbox sent out in the Vichy box this month. The size is .5 oz. The cream sold on their website is 1.7 ounces for 29.99.




Morning Aqualia Thermal Cream
24hr Hydrating Care This rich moisturizer pairs a high concentration of Vichy antioxidant mineral water with hyaluronic acid for intense hydration for up to 48 hours. Safe for even the most sensitive skin, it comforts and soothes.

I WILL ADD TO THE TRADE AN ORO FLUIDO SAMPLE FROM BB (FULL) AND/OR AN EYE SHADOW QUAD FROM ULTA (NOT OPENED) DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU OFFER.

I would trade for any BENEFIT, LORAC, laura gellar or Origins product. No nail polish or perfume. I would prefer unused items. Thanks for looking !


----------



## Ampym (Mar 6, 2012)

I got a four pack of Skin 79 BB creams and two will not work for my skin type. They are .5 g each and brand new. I attached this pic for reference. My wish list is Juice Blemish Serum and Khiels dark spot corrector serum. I will ship to US only. PM me if interested.


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 7, 2012)

I have the following to trade :

Eye Rock liner- February 2012 Birchbox

2 Supersmile powdered mouthrinse- February 2012 Birchbox

Oscar de la Renta Esprit D'Oscar rollerball perfume - March  2012 Sample Society 

Nailtiques Protein Nail Lacquer 1/3 oz in Moscow- Winter/Spring 2012 Beauty Fix

Items were never used and  I am willing to ship my items first. 

I would love to trade for a beauty blender but also open for other trades ! Thank you


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm bumping my updated trading list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's a pic of some of the remaining samples I have left to trade. For more info, see the list below.

http://i39.tinypic.com/286wxmw.jpg

Also, all my "haves" and "wants" are mixed samples from BB, Sephora, Ulta, etc.

*Have*:

(_All my samples are BRAND NEW and never used unless noted otherwise!_)
Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution Jouer Body Butter Borghese Moisture Intensifier Benefit POREfessional primer/balm Laura Geller Spackle in Bronze
La ROCCA Champagne and Shimmer AcaÃ­ Body Polish
Twirl by Kate Spade perfume (this is partially used... it's about 3/5 full, as pictured) The Laundress Wool &amp; Cashmere shampoo (cedar scent)
Victoria's Secret VS Pro Airbrush FX primer (14 oz, small and Non-Birchbox) Fantasia Hydrafull lip gloss in Bellini Oscar Blandi Protein Mist Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Leave-In Oil (for dry hair) Eye Rock Show Stoppers (in black)
Alex &amp; Isabelle/Twistband hair ties (I have MANY of these) **I also have Bath and Bodyworks travel-sized lotion, body wash, and body spray in "Sweet Pea" (These all cost $5 each and I'm willing to trade these for bigger items, like Stila liner, etc)   *Want*:
Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss Stila liner in Lion Fish (REALLY WANT) Philosophy Microdelivery Peel

Clinique 3-Step

Clarins Instant Smooth Self Tanning (REALLY want)

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

I'll gladly consider/negotiate any offer/trade idea you have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Updated List:

*irchbox Items:*

Origins Checks &amp; Balances Face Wash (1 oz.)

Supersmile Green Apple Flavor (.5oz)

Stila Eyeshadow in Shell (Full size)

*Non-Birchbox items:*

Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25oz, will also includes a certificate for a 10-day supply of the Teint Miracle Foundation visit your local Lancome store)

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer Radiance (.5 oz)

Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5oz each)

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream &amp; Night Cream (.17 oz each)

Benefit Bad Gal Lash (Deluxe sample .14oz)

Benefit Foamingly Clean Face Wash (deluxe sample)

Benefit Triple Performing Moisturizer (deluxe sample)

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in San Paulo 

Clinique Turnaround Concentrate (.24 oz)

Clinique Liquid Facial Soap (1 oz)

Clinique Dramatically Different Gel (1 oz)

Clinique Clarifying Lotion Toner (2 oz)

Things I would like:

Laura Geller Spackle Tint in Bronze 

*Baublebar Bracelet*

*Befine Exfoliator *

Blinc Eyeliner 

*Zoya Touch Collection (Minka, Pandora, or Shay)*

*Harvey Prince Eau Flirt *

Befine Cleanser


----------



## monica75052 (Mar 8, 2012)

*I have the two following items up for trade:*

*Eye Rock Designer Liner stick-ons (NEW)*

*NYX roll on shadow in Blue (NEW)*

*my wishlist:*

*Beauty Blender*

*Benefit POREfessional*

*Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum*

*Origins Checks &amp; Balances Cleanser*

*or hit me up with anything else that might interest me!  *

*Please send a private message.  I don't get to check these feed as often as I would like to.  *


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 8, 2012)

Had A+ trades with SkyLola123, Akharri785 and Vogliadivintage.

With Vogliadivintage, one my samples unfortunately broke during shipping, but she wasn't sending me anything in exchange, either product or money for that particular item.

Sending her something else instead, because she's interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV (Mar 9, 2012)

Jaded Beauty, I have the Cailyn liner and pigment/glitter to trade.   I am mostly interested in nail polish and lotions/creams but I would love to try that "Ageless" perfume.  I am just beginning to use Kate Somerville and Ole Hendrickson so any of those samples would be great.  I also like Philosophy gels/lotions.  Its hard to say what I want when I don't know what you have : )

L


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 9, 2012)

I think this is the issue: the system will only allow the URL (https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/) to be used when feedback is being posted by or for the creator of this thread. I guess the system wasn't designed to handle trades/feedback the way this thread is operating?
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That URL doesn't work. I get the Invalid Author error that someone posted previously.


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 9, 2012)

For trade:

Tarte lip tint-dont know what color yet

Essie glitter polish-dont know what color yet

Jouer body butter

I am interested in:

Color club neon polish-age of aquarius, almost famous, or lava lamp.

Nick chavez yuca shampoo creme

Miss jessie's quick curls or curly meringue

Beauty blender

Stila eyeliners- any but purple tang and peacock


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 9, 2012)

Updating my list and bumping to the current page.  If you see something here that you would like, please make me an offer no matter what you have!  I'm open to most anything (besides what is in my Want list).  I will ship to anywhere in the US. Any questions, message me or post!

What I have for trade:

X Out Shine Control (Feb My Glam)

Dermadoctor wrinkle revenge packet (.67 oz)

NYX Roll on Shimmer in Nude (swatched)

Philosophy Miracle Worker miraculous anti-aging moisturizer (0.4 oz tube. I used about 2 pea size amounts)

I also have the following perfume samples (none have been tested):

Escada Especially

Lady Million (paco rabanne)

Pink Sugar Sensual

DKNY Pure

Viva La Juicy

Clean Pure Cotton

Traded:

2 LA Fresh waterproof makeup remover wipes

Benefit Erase Paste in Medium

Laura Geller Spackle in Bronze (BB sample)

Benefit Stay Dont Stray (sealed sample tube)

Supergoop Save Face moisturizer

I'll trade for:

Stila Smudgestick in Lionfish

Juice Beauty Blemish Serum

Any BB shampoo or conditioner bottle samples

Any Zoya or Essie polish

Any Ahava product

Shaveworks Cool Fix

Any of the Blow products

Any BB hair ties (like Twistband, which my dog ate. lol)

Shu Uemura oil

Successful trades with:

CrabbyMrsJ

Miss6aby

Animekitten


----------



## alm07h (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi! So I got my box today and I am less than thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have for trade the lava lamp polish, that shampoo creme and a beauty blender (I just just bought the 2 pack literally the month before!) Definitely would be interested in your essie polish and tarte lip stain when you get them! I've not posted on here before, I guess because I've liked my boxes (!), so hopefully this reply shows up in the right place?


----------



## alm07h (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi! So I got my box today and I am less than thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have for trade the lava lamp polish, that shampoo creme and a beauty blender (I just just bought the 2 pack literally the month before!) Definitely would be interested in your essie polish and tarte lip stain when you get them! I've not posted on here before, I guess because I've liked my boxes (!), so hopefully this reply shows up in the right place?


----------



## alm07h (Mar 9, 2012)

** I Can't get this to post in the right spot!!! 

Hi! So I got my box today and I am less than thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have for trade the lava lamp polish, that shampoo creme and a beauty blender (I just just bought the 2 pack literally the month before!) Definitely would be interested in your essie polish and tarte lip stain when you get them! I've not posted on here before, I guess because I've liked my boxes (!), so hopefully this reply shows up in the right place?
 



> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

If I get a color of essie that I don't want (ahem gold or pink) we may be able to work something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I would love the beauty blender or even the nail polish, what color is lava exactly?



> Originally Posted by *alm07h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! So I got my box today and I am less than thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have for trade the lava lamp polish, that shampoo creme and a beauty blender (I just just bought the 2 pack literally the month before!) Definitely would be interested in your essie polish and tarte lip stain when you get them! I've not posted on here before, I guess because I've liked my boxes (!), so hopefully this reply shows up in the right place?


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 9, 2012)

*I started my own thread for my list. Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to trade:

All Items NEVER opened, unless noted otherwise.

MyGlam:


X Out Shine Control  
NYX Roll on Shimmer in Taupe 

Code for 100$ Gift Certificate for NuMe hair extensions and styling tools.  

Premier Dead Sea Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (.07 oz) and Biox Anti-Aging complex Intesnive Age Treatment Cream (.07 0z) 

Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask â€“ Pineapple (.5 oz) 


BirchBox:


[SIZE=14pt]Show Stoppers â€“ 2 black strips, 2 nude strips. [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] (.16 oz) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]ModCloth 10$ discount off of 75$ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Birchbox[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in pink [/SIZE]



[SIZE=14pt]Julep Maven:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Nail polish in Elizabeth, used once.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]Nail polish in Rachel, [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]used once.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Nail polish in Megan, [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]used once.[/SIZE]



[SIZE=14pt]Other:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Olay Professional Intensive Refining Sulfur Mask Sulfur Acne Treatment (.24 oz) and Complexion Renewing Lotion (.24 oz). [ Its still in its plastic packaging, never opened. Can send pictures, very large sample. ][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]C.O. Bigelow Lemon &amp; Pomegranate Lip Cream *[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]full size* from Bath &amp; Bodyworks. ($7.50 value)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]C.O. Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]*[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]full size*[/SIZE] from Bath &amp; Bodyworks. ($7.50 value)

[SIZE=14pt]Goldwell Rich Repair Leave In Hair Serum [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]*[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]full size* (.6 oz) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Elizabeth Arden lipstick in Sugar Plum Shimmer [ used maybe 5 times ][/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Aveena Daily Moisturizing Lotion (1 oz)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Ojon Instant Restorative Hair Serum sample (.07 oz)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Revlon lipstick in Blackberry [/SIZE][ used maybe 10 times ]

Revlon lipstick in Wine With Everything [ used maybe 10 times ]


In Search Of:

BirchBox:


[SIZE=14pt]Essie luxeffects Nail polish {except gold or pink}[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]Certain Zoya color nail polish[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Twistband _ribbon _hair ties *{LOVE THESE}*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Tarte LipSurgence Lip Tint _in *lucky.*_[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=14pt]FRESH Sugar RosÃ© Tinted [/SIZE]__[SIZE=14pt]Lip Treatment[/SIZE]__[SIZE=14pt] SPF 15 [/SIZE]_

[SIZE=14pt]Stilla eye liner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Exude Lipstick _in *coral*, *scarlet red, red, or nude.*_ [/SIZE]

Jurlique Rose Love Balm

[SIZE=14pt]FRESH Sugar Rose Lip Treatment[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]MyGlam Bag:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Urban Decay eyeshadow[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]The Murad Bronzing Boost[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Dermacologica(sp) gc[/SIZE]


Glymm Box:


[SIZE=14pt]Butter nail polish ([/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Glymm Box[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt])[/SIZE] 


[SIZE=14pt]*****Iâ€™m pretty much open to ANY lip or nail products. Feel free to make any offers. [email protected]*****[/SIZE]


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Mar 10, 2012)

I would love to trade for the essie nail polish unless its pink or gold (already have) and if you get a color other than the "lucky" tarte lip tint. I made a post a couple minutes ago on what I have, but I have none of your wish list. I have some Julep Maven nail polish up for trade. 



> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## ahkae (Mar 10, 2012)

All of my products are unused unless specified. 

Willing to trade multiple of my products for one of your's if it is better/full size.

I am looking at all offers even if it is not under my wishlist so offer away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

US Trade only please.

*For Trade:*

*MyGlam:*

-WEN Cleansing Conditioner (2 oz)

-Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque (full size)

-NYX Roll On Shimmer in Blue (full size - swatched on hand once)

-X-Out Shine Control (full size)

-Freeman Pineapple Facial Mask Sachet (full size)

-Premier Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (0.07 fl oz)

-Premier Moisture Complex (0.07 fl oz)

-NuMe $100 Certificate (Willing to give this free with my first trade if you want it)

*BirchBox: *

-Eye Rock Designer Liner

*Sample Society:*

-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask 

*Other:*

-Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in Shade 02 (0.24 fl oz)

-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)

-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)

-Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.9 fl oz)

-[2] Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)

-The Body Shop Candied Ginger Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

*Wishlist:*

-One Love Waterless Beauty Balm

-Orofluido Elixir

-Certain Zoya nail polish except Megan

-Anything from Benefit except Stay Don't Stray

-Anything from Tarte

-Any moisturizer with SPF 30 or more (*no* anti-aging or anti-acne)


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 10, 2012)

Update and bump!
 



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MakeUpTalk has caused me to sign up for several subscriptions, lol.  I've got a lot of stuff up for trade!
> 
> ...


----------



## PaisleyFox (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got my first Birchbox today, and love it! I did, however, get something I won't use and would like to trade it if anyone's interested.

Twistband in Neon Green

I'm not crazy about neon, so if anyone wants to swap their Twistband color for this one, I'd love to! I love oranges and blues.

If anyone wants to swap anything else for it, I'd be open to that, too. Let me know!


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 10, 2012)

*WHAT I HAVE*

pur-lisse pur-lip comfort full size .5oz

Lorac Couture Shine lip gloss in Trend Setter full size

Lorac blush in Soul full size

Anastasia lash lifting mascara sample .10 oz

Ulta dual ended eye liner in black and raisin

Ulta dual ended eye liner in deep brown and plum

Love &amp; Beauty lipstick in Cherry full size

Ulta 3 piece travel brush set

MyGlam brush and pink holder

Whisper blush brush pink

J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Body lotion packet .4 oz

Ulta nail polish in Lav-ish (purple)

MyGlam March bag

*WHAT I DESPERATELY WANT*

Beauty Blender

Tarte lip tint

Essie Luxe polish in pink

Exude lipstick


----------



## tevans (Mar 10, 2012)

> I just got my first Birchbox today, and love it! I did, however, get something I won't use and would like to trade it if anyone's interested.
> 
> Twistband in Neon Green
> 
> ...


 I do ! message me and we can get each others info. I tried to private message you and it didn't work .


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2012)

What I have:

Essie Luxeffects Nail Polish in As Gold As It Gets, full size and unopened

Fekkai Glossing Cream - I have both a deluxe sample tube, unused, and five sample sized packets that each have enough for several uses.

NuMe $100 coupon

What I Want:

FRESH tinted lip balm from March's TV BB

Tarte LipSurgence lip tint in any shade but lucky

twistbands

Nearly ANY eye makeup or lip balm/gloss

Any and all of the Lavanila scents

Pink Sugar Sensual

Lots of other things...make an offer!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey!

still interested except that I can't message you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ***If it is listed here then I still have it available. I update this after every swap I make.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> 
> ...


----------



## Alma59 (Mar 11, 2012)

HI. I have a zoya nail polish that came in bb in noel. Would you be willing to trade for Benefit stay dont stray and the Viva la Juicy sample? 
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updating my list and bumping to the current page.  If you see something here that you would like, please make me an offer no matter what you have!  I'm open to most anything (besides what is in my Want list).  I will ship to anywhere in the US. Any questions, message me or post!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 11, 2012)

*For trade:*

Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream (2 oz., unused)

Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash (2 oz., unused)

Zoya Polish in Dove (full-sized, used 1x)

Zoya Polish in Maura (full-sized, used 1x)

Zoya Polish in Noel (0.25 oz, used 1x)

*Wishlist:*

Color Club in Jackie Oh! or Age of Aquarius

tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint in Joy

PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel

One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm

Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream

TALIKA Lipocils Expert

RGB Nail Polish in Dew

Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution

Incoco (any pattern)

Exude Lipstick (prefer coral)

Korres Body Butter

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

I may be willing to trade 2 of my items for 1 thing on my wishlist depending on size/value. I'll also accept slightly used items (2x max) â€” except for the Talika and Incoco. Thanks!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey, I don't have my boxes yet, but they posted this morning so I know what will be up for trade already and I expect both boxes by Tuesday. I don't know the specific colors or sizes yet so please keep that in mind:

For Trade:

Kerastase Elixir Ultimate

Essie Luxeffects Nail Polish

Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls

Peter Thomas Ross Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel

Wishlist:

Tarte LipSurgence Lip Tint

I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream

LuLu Organics Hair Powder

Harvey Prince Ageless Pink Grapefruit Perfume 

Any of the Blotting Papers

I prefer unused items, and all of mine will also be unused  I would love to find a person who will trade multiple items for multiple items!


----------



## Ampym (Mar 11, 2012)

Smooth trade with Mandy Wiltse. Would trade with again! A=


----------



## sihaya (Mar 11, 2012)

I have the full-size Essie As Gold as it gets from BB March teen vogue box. Would be willing to trade for either stone essie or orofluido or a deluxe sample of some other makeup item.

Hope this works out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 11, 2012)

I have: 

Essie Luxeffects (not sure on the color yet)

Sheseido Oil Control Blotting Papers

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream (FULL SIZE)

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (Used 1x)

&amp; the lip tattoos, but I seriously doubt anyone is going to want these.

I'm open to all proposals because I'm not that picky.


----------



## JanicexDuong (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello!!!

Here are the items I have available for trade, I am willing to trade multiples items for items on my want list!  






*Successful Trades*

skylola123

Coocabarra

*Birchbox Items*

Narcisco Rodriguez for her perfume

Jouer Lip Gloss -Birchbox pink

Atelier Cologne- Orange Sanguine

Xen-Tan Deep Bronze Luxe sunless tan

LIV GRN- perfume

Kate Spade Twirl perfume

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt perfume

Redken Shine Flash 02 Glistening Mist

Jouer Body Butter

Neon Green Twistband

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie perfume

Tarte LipSurgence lip tint- Peaceful

*Non-Birchbox Items*

Lady Million by Paco Rabanne perfume- 3x

Gold byMichael Kors perfume- 3x

Pure by DKNY perfume- 3x

Hoola bronzing powder by Benefit- 2x

A set of CLEAN perfume in Ultimate, Warm Cotton, and Skin- 1x

The Body Shop Shea Body Butter- 2x

Per-fekt skin perfection gel in Radiant 3x

*WISHLIST*

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitter or non-glitter

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Blinc eyeliner

Laura Geller Spackle Under Makeup Primer

Anastasia eyebrow gel

Incoco Nail Strips

Tarte LipSurgence lip tint- Lucky


----------



## JanicexDuong (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello, 

 I have a list of items for trade for your Lip tattoos! check out my post.  




 



> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am expecting to get my BB tomorrow, but checked to see what was in it today.  According to the website, they are sending me:

Stretch Mark cream

Color Club nail polish (in one of the more "natural" pink-y colors.

I would love to trade these items!

I want:

Anick Goutal fragrance (any)

Atelier fragrance (any)

Color club nail polish in NEON (any except yellow, as I already have a neon yellow)

possibly open to other items, but these three are the top of my wishlist.

Thanks so much!

--Missionista

P.S.  ETA, I have had great trades in the past with Ultracitrus and Channelzero.  So, definitely trade with them if you get the chance!


----------



## missionista (Mar 11, 2012)

I just tried to leave feedback again, using that URL (one of the ones I tried originally but what the heck, worth trying again), and I STILL got the invalid author message.  Grrr.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried to leave feedback again, using that URL (one of the ones I tried originally but what the heck, worth trying again), and I STILL got the invalid author message.  Grrr.



Me too, so after each smooth trade I simply post here. It is important to give credit where credit is due. So far all of my trades have been fabu.


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...



which stretch mark cream are you getting? The Apothoderm? Id be interested.

I have both an Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (full bottle) and Atelier Orange Sanguine (2/3rds full). I also have thebalm nail polish in neon orange. Plus I have a ton of other things for trade listed in this thread if you wanted to trade.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 11, 2012)

I think it's finally time for me to take the plunge here!  I've never swapped (or even posted) on this board, but I've been swapping/selling/decanting for over four years on bpal.org under this name.  I'm not entirely sure where all of these things came from since I get boxes from about four different places, plus I sometimes just acquire things along the way for no particular reason (if Kiehl's or Sephora wants to give me samples, I'll take them!), but they're all unused/unopened (and have been tossed in a "well, maybe one day I'll get my act together and swap this stuff" box) unless noted.

Bottles/jars/tubes/etc.:

Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer)

Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack)

VIchy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle)

Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair)

Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair)

Laura Geller Blush-n-Brighten in Honey Dipped (0.32 oz, which is full-sized) [pending]

Laura Geller spackle under make-up primer in bronze (0.50 oz, tested once on the back of my hand)

Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)

Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)

greenbody greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)

greenbody greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)

As soon as my March Birchbox arrives (still waiting as of 3/13.  It will probably arrive 3/15), I will also have the following available:

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien

Color Club classic nail polish (don't know which shade, but both options are pink, and I do not wear pink nail polish)

Sachets (note:  if items are listed together, they are all part of the same sample strip, so I'm considering them to be one sample):

Desert Essence Organics almond hand and body lotion (0.25 oz)

Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger shampoo (0.25 oz)

Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger conditioner (0.25 oz)

Eco-Dent original mint tooth brushing powder (0.02 oz, enough for one day/two brushings) x2

Eco-Dent Between! dental gum (2-piece packet)

Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (2 ml)

Julep spf 30 hand cream (2 ml)

L'Oreal Youth Code day/night cream (1 ml)

Vichy Cellu Destock cellulite cream (0.23 oz)

Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture shampoo and conditioner (0.33 oz each)

Pangea Organics Nigerian ginger with lavender and thyme facial cream (0.07 oz)

Fekkai Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (9 ml each)

Fekkai glossing cream (9 g)

Kiehl's Hair Conditioner and Grooming Aid Formula 133 (0.17 oz) x2

Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom (0.17 oz)

John Frieda Full Repair Full Body shampoo and conditioner (0.28 oz each)

Garnier Fructis Pure Clean shampoo and conditioner (0.34 oz each)

Kelapo coconut oil (0.5 oz)

Artisana coconut oil (1.19 oz)

Deep Steep candy-mint foot cream (0.25 oz)

Dr. Robin for kids spf 30+ sunscreen (0.8 oz)

Flawless ingrown hair serum (2 ml)

Neuma blow dry lotion, smoothing creme, and style texturizer (0.25 oz each)

Neuma renew shampoo and conditioner (0.25 oz each)

Wishlist: 

Um, to find these things good homes?  I don't really have a wishlist, although I frequently look at lists other people have made and think, "Oh, hey, that sounds neat!"  I would love to swap for Birchbox nail polish samples (I love nail polish, but I have so much that the minis that Birchbox sends out are the perfect size for me).  I'm not super picky about color (aside form my anti-pink stance), although I do already have Zoya Shay, Megan, Pandora, Noel, and Sooki (and many, many more Zoyas, but those are the only ones I can recall seeing in boxes that I already have).  Highest on my current to-buy list:  Zoya Kristen (hooray for swaps allowing me to cross things off my to-buy list!) and Carey.  

Oh!  I would lovelovelove to get my hands on an unused 10 ml Nuxe multipurpose oil (*not* the gold one, and not a full-sized bottle.  I have one of those, and I love it, so I want a mini to keep at work) or Orofluido Elixir sample.  Also Tarte LipSurgence in Amused.  Although I hate pink nail polish (give me grays, greens, purples, or blues!), I love bright pink lip color!

  ETA:  I've hit my limit for PMs, so if you have sent me a message and haven't heard back, you're on my list to reply tomorrow when my limit gets reset.  My limit issue is resolved, at least for now!     ETA2:  DC# for zip 63011:  9101150134711245305681


----------



## alm07h (Mar 11, 2012)

From my March box I have: 

Traditions Shampooing Cream

Boscia blotting papers

Grandma Stelle's hand soap

Kusmi tea? (2 packets)

Color club polish in lava lamp

Stila pallette sample 

PM me if interested, that way I'll get an email! thanks!


----------



## alm07h (Mar 11, 2012)

From my March box I have: 

Traditions Shampooing Cream

Boscia blotting papers

Grandma Stelle's hand soap

Kusmi tea? (2 packets)

Color club polish in lava lamp

Stila pallette sample 

PM me if interested, that way I'll get an email! thanks!


----------



## missionista (Mar 11, 2012)

@ Snllama, I am about to send you a pm!


----------



## cclayson (Mar 11, 2012)

Up for trade:

*Birchbox*

ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black

Eye rock Designer Eyeliner (opened to inspect, not used)

Thymes  Eucalyptus Body lotion, used a few times

Twistband Hair Ties FYI: I have a website where I make and sell baby headbands. I have tons of elastic in different colors and I make these hair ties. (ps, mine are much cheaper) http://chloescuties.etsy.com

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection

Twistband Skinny Headband

Arquiste Flor y Canto

Arquiste L'Etrog

*Myglam*

NYX Shimmer (light green) swatched once

$100 Nume coupon

X-out Shine Control

Makeup bag, pink/black hearts

I also bought a full size Zoya polish in "Carey" from the Feel collection, It's grey. I'm not in love with the color, I used it once. Make me an offer!

I really want a Stilla Sparkle Liner!

Anything, Benefit, Too Faced, Smashbox Shisiedo, Philosophy


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 11, 2012)

Guys I'm getting BOX#9 this month. Should arrive by Tuesday, anyone wanna trade box# 10 or 14????


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 11, 2012)

i have KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime and AHAVA Essential Day Moisturizer - Normal to Dry Skin to trade....... 

looking for essie glitter polish and benefit porefessional..  

_*PM me if interested*_..  i dont always check this thread and may miss a response..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

From my March Birchboxes:

I have 2 Luxe effects Essies that I would like to trade for a Box 11 (the colors will be any combination of silver, pink and gold).. I also can make the trade one Essie and one Tarte lipstain for a box 11. I will update when I get my boxes to list the colors I have. Send me a private message please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I have the following to trade... I've been busy here with the beauty boxes : )


Meaningful Beauty Antioxidant Day CrÃ¨me, SPF 20 (I have 2) - .5 fl oz, sealed 
Meaningful Beauty Glycolic Treatment Pads â€“ 5 count, sealed

Meaningful Beauty Skin Brightening Decollete &amp; Neck Treatment - .75 fl oz, sealed

Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Exfoliating Face Cream - .25 fl oz, sealed

Lumene Sensitive Touch 5 Minute SOS Cream - .14 fl oz travel size, sealed

Lâ€™Oreal  Around The Lips (Anti-Feathering .2 fl oz) / On The Lips (Plumping Serum .2 fl oz) â€“ 90% left

Kinerase PhotoFacials Sun Damage 3 Step System â€“ Step 1 contains 1 oz, Step 2 contains 2 oz, Step 3 contains 1 oz.  All three products have been tested twice, approx. 90% of product remains

Cailyn Gel/Pot Eyeliner, Black with 2 extra pots (Silver Shimmer  #98 &amp; Silver Glitter #10) â€“ black gel tested once

Vichy LiftActive with Rhamnose 5% Day - .5 fl oz, tested once

Eucerin Aquaphor Healing Ointment - .14 oz travel size, sealed

Sally Hansen PM Lip Plumper - .5 fl oz, product tested approx 4 times.  80% of product remains

Calista Tools Achieve 10 Styling Cream â€“ 2 fl oz, never opened                                                                      

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Shampooing Cream â€“ 2 fl oz, never opened

Jacara Therapeutic Skin Care Organic Lip Balm Clove Bud - .15 fl oz, opened once to smell product (yum)

Glymed Plus Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex  -.125 fl oz, never opened                                

Philosophy the Microdelivery Wash â€“ 1 fl oz, product tested twice

Philosphy the Microdelivery Wash â€“ 1 fl oz, product tested twice

Philosophy Hope in a Tube 2 ml sample packet, sealedP

Philosophy Eye Hope 2 ml sample packet, sealed

Mirai Purifying Body Serum â€“ Full size, 5 fl oz, sealed

Looks like I'll have Ahave Moisturizer, Keratase Elixir, Harvey Prince Yogini, and Color Club Neon when I get my Birchbox this week


WISHLIST:

Harvey Prince Ageless

Any Kate Somerville product

Any Ole Henrickson product

Any nail polish, lotion, cream...just let me know what you have

Eye Primer - like Too Faced, Urban Decay, or ???


----------



## Wida (Mar 11, 2012)

Sent you a PM.  I'm getting box #11 and I'm willing to trade.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From my March Birchboxes:
> 
> I have 2 Luxe effects Essies that I would like to trade for a Box 11 (the colors will be any combination of silver, pink and gold).. I also can make the trade one Essie and one Tarte lipstain for a box 11. I will update when I get my boxes to list the colors I have. Send me a private message please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandabear (Mar 11, 2012)

I received the Tarte Lipsurgence in Lucky in my March box - a matte light pink. It's a nice color but I will never use it because I hate matte lip stuff. I'd love to trade for another color Lipsurgence if anyone is interested.

Traded!


----------



## porcelaingirl (Mar 11, 2012)

I have essie's Luxeffects Nail Polish in "As Gold as it Gets" if someone is willing to trade it for another color

or another product! Reply or PM me to set it up! I already have this shade so it's LITERALLY never been opened.


----------



## tevans (Mar 12, 2012)

> From my March box I have:
> 
> Traditions Shampooing Cream
> 
> ...


 I pmed you !


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 12, 2012)

Alm07h, I private messaged you!


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 12, 2012)

Ladies, I have the full size essie glitter polish up for trade. I would like to trade it for a beauty blender. PM me if interested.


----------



## Becca8093 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad I found this forum! While I'm sure I'll have more to trade after all of my boxes arrive this week (Sample Society, MyGlam, BB)...right now the following items need new homes:

Tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint in Lively - unused

X-out Shine Out - used once

NYX roll-on shimmer in Onyx - swatched once

Vichy 3-in-1 One Step Cleanser - 1oz. unused

Zoya in Kristen - mini 0.25oz used once

Color Club in He Loves Me - mini 0.25oz unused although it came with a smudge on the outside of the bottle

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost - 0.17oz, pumped a tiny bit onto my hand to see it

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien - standard perfume sample, unused

Harvey Prince Yogini - standard perfume sample, unused

Wishlist:

Anything from VMV Hypoallergenics

Juice Beauty Blemish serum/cleanser

Primers

Open to suggestions. It's easier to e-mail than to PM with the limits, so just email me at [email protected]

I mail USPS with Delivery Confirmation numbers


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe the system will only accept the URL for this thread if the feedback you are leaving is for or from the thread starter (that's me!). Not sure if there is a way around this. I guess just do as some have and post the feedback right in the thread and refer to those posts if someone wants to see feedback? Otherwise I suppose you could PM me the feedback and I could post it to their profile on your behalf?
 



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried to leave feedback again, using that URL (one of the ones I tried originally but what the heck, worth trying again), and I STILL got the invalid author message.  Grrr.


----------



## duckygirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Becca8093-i have a bare escentuals prime time sample ( .5 fl ounce) that i would trade for your tarte


----------



## Becca8093 (Mar 12, 2012)

duckygirl - sent you a PM


----------



## Luka822 (Mar 12, 2012)

Trade made


----------



## Alma59 (Mar 12, 2012)

hi. I have the eye rock designer liner that came in my bb. If you want to trade, I'm interested in the bronzing powder or the clean perfume or even the redken shine flash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JanicexDuong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## duckygirl (Mar 12, 2012)

becca8093, I reached my limit for PMs today so I will PM you as soon as it resets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CiCiSmile (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello ! I'm new around here and I thought I'd stop hiding in the shadows, haha.

For Trade

Lash Cards

KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime

tarte Lipsurgence lip tint in lucky

kate spade new york Twirl (sprayed once)

3 oz Body Wash Pink Chiffon (Bath and Body Works)

Zoya Diem (used Twice)

My Glam

Murad Bronzing Boost

Keracolor

Wishlist

pur-lisse lip treatment

Stila Smudgestick (any other than Peacock)-or any colored eyeliner thats not pencil

Juice Beauty Blemish Serum

Kiehl's Corrective dark spot solution

I'd trade the twirl for another perfume

Pomegranate Buffing Beads

or a nail polish (Essie or color club neon (no purples))


----------



## Luka822 (Mar 12, 2012)

duckygirl - I also reached my pm limit for the day but my email address is monicas822 at gmail.  I sent my address to you via PM and am thrilled to swap my Joy for your Lucky.


----------



## Luka822 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dena - I would trade the Kerastase for my Essie Set in Stones.  It's unopened but I've used up my pm for the day.  My email is monicas822 at gmail.

Thanks.


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't have a ton of stuff (I just got my year subscription to birchbox in December), but here's what I'm willing to trade thus far. I don't have a wishlist in particular, so just propose what you'd be willing to trade and we can figure it out! I'm not interested in perfumes, however! But I love make-up, polishes, and hair products!

*Birchbox*

Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10 sheets)

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitteratti (3 tattoos)

*Sucessful Trades With*

eschwanda


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have several items I can trade (not BB items) for the LipSurgence in a pink, red, purple, or nude color! 

Here are the items I am willing to trade:

Dermalogica Major Breakout mini skin care kit.

Dermalogica Day/Night 3 step mini skin care kit.

Victoria's Secret Fall Face Kit for Light and Medium skin tones. They both have three shadows, blush, and a lip color. Plus an extra lip gloss. 

All items are brand new and have never been used! 

Again looking for LipSurgence in March's box. If you are an older lady who got the Teen Vogue box and don't like your LipSurgence I also have Vichy anti aging products I can trade! 

I am trying to upload photos of the items but it's not letting me..I will try again later.


----------



## sheba21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have a subscription to Birchbox and every month there are a few items I don't like.

I am new to this forum and had question on how the trading works. Do you send the items via USPS? I was wondering if trading is useful if you consider the cost of shipping into factor.

Thanks.


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I am a long time lurker around here, and I am finally joining the conversation, hurray!



I subbed to a second birchbox this month and ended up getting two of the exact same Teen Vogue boxes even though I opted out on my regular account. I received the first one today and will probably receive the second one on Wednesday and I am willing to swap for a different box or a combo of the following products. I also received my March Glam Bag and will swap that in it's entirety. Please let me know if anyone is interested as this is my first time swapping, I'm such a newbie!

Will Swap:

- Essie Luxe Effects (Not sure which color yet)

- Shisiedo Blotting Papers (10 count)

- Annick Goutal Petite Cherie perfume

- NYX Glitter Roller in Salmon (swatched once)

- Zoya Polish in Izzy (never used) and Pandora (swatched once) - BB size

- X-out Shine Control (used once)

- NUME discount code (Feb MyGlam)

- March Myglam bag and contents including brush, Murad Absolute bronzing boost, Keracolor, and Dermstore giftcard

Wishlist:

- March Birchboxes #'s 5, 10, 14, or 20

or if you have these items

- One Love Organics Waterless skin savior balm (really want this!)

- Color Club Neon polish in (Age of Aquarius or Lava Lamp)

-Eve Lom TLC Radiance Cream

-Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls

- Either of the Kusmi or Tea Forte Samples

-Beauty Blender

-Exude lipstick

- Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien

- RGB Polish (any)

Thank you all!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's a link to Makeuptalks rules &amp; guidelines: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/swap-rules

I think most people use USPS, but you don't have to. In my experience, shipping + delivery confirmation usually runs between $1-2. Swapping multiple samples with one person cuts down on cost. Hope this helps!


----------



## lindalou3 (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sheba21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


I did learn the hard way that you aren't allowed to send any perfume through the USPS though...federal low prohibits it.   So if you trade perfume you may have to ship it using UPS etc.


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi I just made a post and it says it has to be approved first? Is this a normal occurence? Sorry if this is a dumb question I'm new around here! Thank you!


----------



## alm07h (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking for the tarte in Amused and/or the essie in the pink or silver.

I have...

Traditions Shampooing Cream

Boscia blotting papers

Grandma Stelle's hand soap

Kusmi tea? (2 packets)

Color club polish in lava lamp

Stila pallette sample 

YMV re-everything cream (i think is the name?)

Have a bunch of other stuff as well - I need to dig out my boxes and see what's still laying around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mk5302 (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone looking for?:

Color Club polish in He Loves Me

PM me if interested. I'm pretty open to what I'll trade for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi everyone.

I am looking to trade the Essie nailpolish in the color Set in Stones for the Pink Essie Nailpolish, A Cut Above.


----------



## memu0106 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have *Shiseido blotting papers* from the March box and *Eye Rock Designer Liners* from the February box- both are unused.

I am looking for a Tarte Lipsurgence in Joy from the March box or Jouer body butter from the January box.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 12, 2012)

Still can't get the pics to upload of my trade stuff. If you are interested in the items I listed in my earlier post then pls PM me because I am able to upload the pic there.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 12, 2012)

*Here's what I have to trade:*

Klorane Eye Makeup Remover

Redken shine flash 02 (tried once)

Borghese Curaforte Moisture Intensifier (tried once)

*Here's my wish list:*

Blinc Mascara

Jouer Tinted Moisturizer in bronzed

Tarte Lipsurgence (not Joy or Lucky)

Beauty Blender

Philosophy purity facial cleanser

...but I'd be open to trading for other things, so long as they are Birchbox samples. I am also willing to trade two of my things for 1 thing on my wish list.

*Successful Trades With:*

Vogliadivintage

Akharri785

Wagz379

SkyLola123

Bonnie Krupa

Amandabear

Dena Fletcher

Jennabear


----------



## Jennabean (Mar 12, 2012)

See page 19 for current list.

Great trades with CRB882, yanelib27, CrabbyMrsJ, sleepykat, KyleeLane, tameloy and Coocabarra!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 12, 2012)

**new updated list on page 17**


----------



## TofuKat (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been lurking here for a while and just now sat down to go through all of my samples.  Lately I haven't been too pleased with my Birchboxes, so I'd love to swap with someone who is up for trying these products!

Birchbox items I have to trade:

--Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca root shampooing cream (60ml)

--Showstoppers sticky strips (2 packets)

--Borghese Curaforte moisturizer (7ml)

--Color Club polish (7ml) in Lava Lamp

Non BB samples I have to trade:

--Tarte bronzer in Park Avenue Princess (3.2 grams)

--Per-fekt skin perfection gel in "radiant" (.6ml)

--YSL Belle d'Opium perfume (1.5 ml)

--Philosophy Microdelivery Peel (steps 1 &amp; 2) 8.5 grams &amp; 4.8 grams

--Blisoma refine clay renewal treatment (not sure of the size; looks like one use) from a recent EcoEmi

--BareMinerals black mascara (never opened).  Doesn't list the size, but the tube is about 3 inches long

--Crystal Essence mineral deodorant towelettes (X4) in lavendar/white tea scent

--Tarte LipSurgence matte lip tint in "Lively"--*was swatched on the back of my just washed hand in two stripes

--Bumble &amp; Bumble thickening shampoo and conditioner (7ml in each packet)

What I'd like:

I'm open to a lot of things, but here's just what comes to mind right off.

--Annick Goutal samples

--Shiseido blotting papers

--Jurlique products

--Viva La Juicy sample

--Klorane eye makeup remover

--Benefit Bella Bamba mini

--Ken Gen Do wipes

--Philosophy Purity Cleanser

--Boscia cleansing gel

Brands I'm Nearly Always Up for Trying:

--Shiseido

--Shu Uemera

--Benefit

--Kiehl's


----------



## tevans (Mar 12, 2012)

> *BB items I've got:*
> 
> 
> Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien - new
> ...


----------



## tweakabell (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd gladly trade someone my Nume coupon for their Dermstore coupon. I don't style my hair.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 13, 2012)

Update!



> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All of my products are unused unless specified.
> 
> ...


----------



## monivros (Mar 13, 2012)

To trade: (never used)

Boscia green tea blotting linens (25 sheets)

Oscar Blandi Instant volumizing conditioner 50mL (1.7fl oz)

Oscar Blandi Instant volumizing shampoo 50mL (1.7fl oz)

Wishlist

Juice beauty blemish clearing cleanser

Koh Ken do cleansing water clothes

Lulu organics lavender and clary sage hair powder

Miss Jessieâ€™s original quick curls

Miss Jessieâ€™s original curly meringue


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 13, 2012)

*UPDATED 3/14/12*

*For trade:*

Zoya Polish in Dove (full-sized, used 1x)

Zoya Polish in Noel (0.25 oz, used 1x)

Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash (2 oz., unused)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (opened packet to take a look but otherwise untouched) Zoya Polish in Maura (full-sized, used 1x)

Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream (2 oz., unused)

*Wishlist:*

Color Club in Jackie Oh! or Age of Aquarius

PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel

One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm

TALIKA Lipocils Expert

RGB Nail Polish in Dew

Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution

Incoco (any pattern)

Exude Lipstick (prefer coral)

Korres Body Butter

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint in Joy

Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream

I may be willing to trade 2 of my items for 1 thing on my wishlist depending on size/value. I'll also accept slightly used items (2x max) â€” except for the Talika and Incoco. Thanks!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the Strech mark cream that I would trade for the Nick Chavez shampooing cream.  Ive reached my pm limit today so I can respond tomorrow..


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 13, 2012)

*Updated 3/13/12*

What I have up for trade (all are new unless otherwise state):

BeautyFix Quilted Vanity Case

Nailtiques Nail Protein and Color Lacquer (color laquer is in Moscow) - Full Size - I have 2 available

Murad Hybrids Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 - Full Size

Global Goddess i Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size

The Balm Hot Ticket in Grass Is(n't) Always Greener - Full Size (used for 1 manicure) [pending]

Julep Nail Polish in Kelly - Full Size (tested once)

Pur-lisse Pur-lip Comfort - Full Size

Freeman Feeling Beautiful Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Mask - Full Size (used 1x)

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Onyx - Full Size (swatched 1x)

Freeman Feeling Beautiful Goji Berry Facial Hydration Mask - Sample Size

Boo-Boo Cover Up

X-Out Shine Control (plastic wrap removed but never used)

Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner (used about 1/2)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 2 or 3x)

Bath and Body Works True Blue Spa Blackberry Purifying Peel Off Face Mask - Travel Size (used 2x)

My Wishlist:

3lab foaming cleanser

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Nail polish (no pinks please)

Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub

Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser

Exuviance Rejuvenating Treatment Masque

3Lab M Creme

Philip B Katira Hair Masque

Jane Iredale Mystikol Powder Eyeliner &amp; Highlighter

A+ trades with:

snllama

Tawnyanshawn

Coocabarra

mszJessica

bluelion

MeanWife [pending]

I'm open to any offers!


----------



## lotigirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi:

I'm new to this forum, but I'd love to join in the swap!

Just got my teen vogue birchbox. I have:

- Essie polish As Gold as it Gets

- Tarte Lipsurgence in Lucky  traded with a friend

Both are new and completely unopened. There don't appear to be any leaks or defects. The colors are just a little light for my skin.

I would like:

- Essie A Cut Above (the pink one)

- Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused (the dark pink) traded with a friend


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got my Teen Vogue box today, I"m looking to trade my Essie in Set in Stones (silver) and the Sheseido blotting papers. I don't like glitter nail polishes and I already have tones of blotting papers...

I'm open to anything as long as it's around the same value (8 for Essie and probably around 2-3 for the blotting papers). PM me if you really want either of these! I'd prefer sending them together though/to the same person!


----------



## CiCiSmile (Mar 13, 2012)

Jacinta please e-mail me at [email protected] tweakabell you can have my dermstore coupon.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 13, 2012)

I would like to trade my:

KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime 

Miracle Skin Transformer

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl

for Violent Lips Lip Tattoos (Any color except Red Leopard), PM me if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 13, 2012)

Birchbox items:

Tarte Lipsurge in Lucky. Swatched one time on my clean hand. 

Purlisse moisturizer packet

Murad Eye Life packet. 

Non-Birchbox: 

Nume Gift Code for $100 off. 

3 Lab Perfect Cleansing Foam 3.4 oz size.     Trade in progress. 

Victoria's Secret Perfume Coffrete with 6 sample vials. I have 3 of these. 

Julep Pomegranate hand cream. 

Would like to trade for: 

Tarte Lipsurge in Joy or Peaceful

Murad Bronzer  Trade in progress.


----------



## mroxy0628 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have available for trade:

Blinc mascara (sample size, never opened, in package still)

Laura Geller I-care waterproof eyeliner in charcoal and navy (new, only swatched) Eye Rock Designer Liner (never opened or used) 

Befine Night Cream (never used) Things I'm interested in:

One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm Apothoderm Stretch Mark Cream Mineralologie Cream Concealer

Beauty Blender

Befine Lip Exfoliator

Pangea Face Wash, Scrub, Toner

Lavanila body butter in Vanilla Coconut

Oribe Dry texturizing Spray

Origins Checks and Balances

If you seen something you want, just ask and let me know what you have!

Great trades with: Skylola123, Caitlinmacphers, BehindtheLashes


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 13, 2012)

Updating list again! I wanted to thank the inventor of this thread and all who I have had successful and pending trades with for helping me declutter. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Updating my list and bumping to the current page.  If you see something here that you would like, please make me an offer no matter what you have!  I'm open to most anything (besides what is in my Want list).  I will ship to anywhere in the US. Any questions, message me or post!
> 
> ...


----------



## tevans (Mar 13, 2012)

> I've been lurking here for a while and just now sat down to go through all of my samples.  Lately I haven't been too pleased with my Birchboxes, so I'd love to swap with someone who is up for trying these products!
> 
> Birchbox items I have to trade:
> 
> ...


 Hi. I sent you a pm ! Thanks


----------



## CiCiSmile (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *saintifying* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a few items for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> everything is BRAND NEW!
> 
> ...




how much does the dermalogica daily microfoliant have in it? im considering that for the trade..please email jeweledpoint @yahoo


----------



## laurendw (Mar 13, 2012)

Quote:

BB items I have:


Jouer pink gloss (never used)
Amika hair oil (opened to smell, but never used)
Viva la Juicy (never used)
Harvey Prince Yogini (never used)
Stila eyeliner in Peacock (never used or opened) 
Blinc mascara (opened, tried it once or twice... that's it)
Showstoppers tape (I have two of these)
Energy boost (I have two of these... as well as 9 tablets left from the bride limited edition box)
Inoco nail strips in Dream World

Chocopod Firecracker
Zoya polish (the blue holiday one... Noel, I think. I tried it once.)
Gold ballet flats from Here Comes the Bride limited edition box, size L (tried them on, but that's it... they're just too big on my feet. don't still have the bag they came in though)
Shiseido blotting papers
Annick Goutal Petit Cherie
Tarte LipSurgence in Joy
Dermalogica Microfoliant (used once or twice; it doesn't really impress me)

BB items I want:


Any of the Nuxe oils 
CO Bigelow Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
YBF Universal Taupe eyebrow pencil

by Terry face glow

Laura Gellar bronzer
Essie A Cut Above

Please PM me.


----------



## CRB882 (Mar 13, 2012)

This may be a long shot, but does anyone want to trade Color Club Age of Aquarius for Benefit the Porefessional? Worth putting it out there






I've had a successful trade with Jennabean


----------



## andsgrl (Mar 13, 2012)

For trade:

Nia24 Skin Strengthening complex

Color club in He loves me

Apothederm stretch mark cream

showstoppers tape

Will take just about anything, but would love

Juicy Couture perfume sample

Essie or zoya nail polish

Jouer tinted moisturizer !

blinc mascara


----------



## meaganola (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sheba21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 I look at the cost this way:  I could have something sitting in my mini spa (the beauty version of the mini bar!) box forever, unwanted and unused, or I could pay a couple of bucks to send it out to someone who will send me back something I *do* want and will use.  I am fundamentally unable to just throw this stuff out if I don't want it.  I either have to keep it until I use it or find a better home for it, and that's where this thread comes in!


----------



## tameloy (Mar 13, 2012)

I am new to this forum and I'm not really sure how everything works...but there are a few BB items I have that I would like to trade for other things I really want. 



What I have to trade:

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergoop Sunscreen Swipes
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit

Viva La Juicy
Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder



Other Samples (Not from BB):

Deluxe size Boscia, H20, Aveeno, Urban Decay, Ahava samples
Perfume Samples (Clean Outdoor Shower fresh, Versace Bright Crystal, Incanto Bliss, Clean Warm Cotton, etc.)

Multiple, one-use samples of Urban Decay, Laura Geller, Smashbox, Benefit, Philosophy, Biore', Nick Chavez, etc.)

(I have a massive hoard of unused samples)



What I am looking for:



VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum
Dermalogica Daily Mircofoliant
Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Orofluido Elixir

Stila Smudge Stick in Peacock or Purple Tang

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream

All of my samples are unused and I would prefer the same. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MeanWife (Mar 14, 2012)

Duplicate post, sorry.


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to see if anybody wants to trade shades of Tarte lip tint with me. I have the Lucky shade, and I would like either the Joy or Peaceful shade. Also, I have other things to trade:

What I have:

_X Out shine control_

_NYX roller in Almond (Full size, swatched on hand only)_

_NuMe code for $100 off hair styling tools or extensions_

_Urban Decay mascara (came with my book of shadows IV, deluxe sample)_

_Urban Decay eye primer (came with the book of shadows IV, deluxe sample)_

_Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum_

_KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime (have 2 samples)_

_kate spade new york Twirl (have 2 samples)_

_Essie in As Gold as It Gets_

_An orange and green twistband from the TV box_

What I am looking for:

_Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Curly Meringue_

_Miss Jessie's Original Slip Sudsy Shampoo_

_Miss Jessie's Original Creme de la Creme Conditioner_

_Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Quick Curls_

_Benefit The Porefessional*_

_Benefit Ooh La Lift_

_Anything from March BirchBox #14_

_I am also interested in any lip glosses or possibly mascaras_

_or any Color Club neon nail polish_

*Would really like to try the Porefessional, before I decide to purchase the full size

Please let me know if you are at all interested, Thanks!


----------



## juk723 (Mar 14, 2012)

yes please!! I PM'd you!



> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may be a long shot, but does anyone want to trade Color Club Age of Aquarius for Benefit the Porefessional? Worth putting it out there
> 
> ...


----------



## doodlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

OK, so far I've used everything from my BB's, but when I don't I'll add them to this list. =)





*For trade:*

Benefit LipPlump sample 

Vichy Liftactiv Retinol HA day cream SPF 18 sample (new, 0.17 oz)

Laura Geller baked eyeshadow in mint (used once, *full size* 0.06 oz)

*Full sized* Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion in Sin (used 2-3 times, don't care for the color but got it in a duo set)

Shiseido White Lucent Brightening Moisturizing Emulsion w (new, 0.5 oz)

Versace Versus perfume sample (new)

Clinique all about eyes serum roller ball sample (new, 0.17 oz)

Dr. Bronner's 18-in-1 hemp almond pure castille soap (new, deluxe sample 4 oz)

*I'd like:*

any moisturizing hair products or oils

nail polish

anything Ahava

Shu Uemura Essence Absolute

dry shampoos

anything else, surprise me!


----------



## doodlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

Oops sorry, double post! Can't figure out how to delete this post. =/


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 14, 2012)

I have to trade:

Essie glitter polish (don't know what color yet, should be getting box tomorrow)

Jouer body butter

Jouer BB pink lipgloss

I want:

Beauty Blender

Nick Chavez yucca shampoo

Color club neon polish (lava lamp, age of aquarius, or almost famous)


----------



## shannonk (Mar 14, 2012)

I have these items up for trade:

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream

Nia 24 Skin Strengthening Complex

Supergoop Sunscreen Swipe

Tea Forte'

Colorescience Pro Glow and Go Travel Puff

Wish List:

Beauty Blender

Tarte Lip Surgence

Rose Love Balm

Dermalogica Daily Exfollient

Or I am open to anythingelse. Thanks!

you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## andsgrl (Mar 14, 2012)

For trade:

Nia24 Skin Strengthening complex

Color club nail polish in He loves me

Apothederm stretch mark cream

showstoppers tape

Also, from my Blissmo box this month, unused and unopened-

Neutrogena Naturals Multi Vitamin nourishing night cream- this is full size, RV 14.99

Lauren Brooke cosmetiques Sugar Chai lip scrub - this is also full size.

I have these for trade if you're interested.  I'd love some of the twist hair ties, open to other things, make an offer.  Thanks!


----------



## cclayson (Mar 14, 2012)

JackieD

I am out of private messages, and pictures too! contact me here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/ChloesCuties?ref=si_shop There's a link on the left hand side that says contact. I will show you the bow hair ties that I made


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey everyone!  I'm looking for someone to trade their Coral or Red Exude lipstick for my Nude Exude lipstick.   Please PM me if you're interested!


----------



## duckygirl (Mar 14, 2012)

I have these items available for trade:

*Birchbox:*

deborah lippmann stripper to go (x2)

Nuxe Huile prodidigieuse OR dry oil golden shimmer

Stila eyeshadow card

kerastase

viva la juicy 

eboost

showstoppers tape

super smile toothpaste in orange mint ( pending)

exude lipstick in nude ( swatched once) 

colorscience pro mineral powder in tan (used once)

*Non Birchbox:*

Weleda hydrating night cream

Weleda hydrating day cream

Comodynes Self Tanning towelette

Priti NYC soy Nail Polish Remover Wipe

Flower by Kenzo perfume sample

DKNY perfume sample

Cartier Baiser Vole perfume sample

Tommy Bahama set sail martinque perfume sample

Beckham signature perfume sample

Bare minerals flawless application face brush ( still in plastic wrap)

Julep Glow on Hand Brightener ( full size) 

I don't really have a wish list (except I would love some Oroflurido) so just PM and we can work something out. Also, I'm open to trading two of my samples for one of yours (especially with the perfumes)


----------



## Ampym (Mar 14, 2012)

I have the 3lab cleansing foam. If anyone would like to trade for the purlisse lip treatment please PM me.


----------



## MeanWife (Mar 14, 2012)

Updated list later in thread....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to trade my:

KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime

Miracle Skin Transformer

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl

for Violent Lips Lip Tattoos (Any color except Red Leopard), PM me if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SenoritaJ (Mar 14, 2012)

I have some items available for trade either send me a pm or respond here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*What I have:*

Archipilego Pomegranate Soap

Incoco Nail Applique Strips in a sky blue glitter

Eye Rock Eyeliner (only opened to check)

Zoya in Noel

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Revlon Matte Eyeshadow in Peach Sorbet (beautiful have another)

Sally Hansen Color Quick Fast Dry Nail Color Pen in Purple Chrome

Wet n Wild Nail Color in Kaleidoscope (gorgeous color have a second one)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Shampoo, Conditioner,Style Prep Smoother (10mL each)

Victoria Secret Lipstick in Adorned (swatched once)

X Out Shine Control

Nyx Roll On Shimmer in Green

Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner

Philosophy Happy Birthday Shampoo/Shower (180mL)

Fresh Soy Face Cleanser (4mL)

Yes to Cucumbers Facial Towelletes (travel pack of 10)

The Body Shop Camomile Gentle Eye Makeup Remover (the mini 2oz)

Samy Beyond Repair Professional Intensive Hair Masque (full size)

Sally Hansen Fast &amp; Flawless Concealer

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in Blackest Black

L'oreal Colour Riche Lipstick in Fairest Nude

Covergirl Perfect Point Plus Eyeliner in Black Onyx

Veet Ready to Use Wax Strips Face (20 strips per box)

Freeman Masks

Twistband Hair Tie in a Light Pink

$100 off NuMe Coupon

$25 off Dermstore Coupon

might give up my Stila Eyeliner in Lionfish (used) and Tarte Lipsurgence in Lucky (used) if given a good offer

*What I want:*

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution

Sheer Cover Duo Concealer Light/Medium

Ahava any type of lotion or moisturizer from them

Amika Hair Oil

the December MyGlam bag (only the bag not the items that came within)

Zoya or Essie Nail Polish (other brands too if color is nice)

Tarte Lipsurgence in Peaceful

Dermalogica Microfoliant

Urban Decay Primer Potion

Philosophy Purity Facial Cleanser or any other Philosophy stuff

Aphoderm Stretch Mark Cream

Laura Geller, Nars or any makeup stuff

Vichy Celludestock

I might be interested in other products just show me your list and I'll see if there's anything I like in exchange for what I have. I will also probably update my list with other stuff once I get my regular box (#16) for this month. Respond here or PM me if you see anything you like!


----------



## JackieD (Mar 14, 2012)

Up for trade:

BB:

Tarte LipSurgance lip tint in Lucky

kate spade new york Twirl

Harvey Prince Yogini

Megan from the Zoya feel collection

Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Shimmer

Non BB:

Peter Thomas Roth mega rich shampoo, 1 oz

Peter Thomas Roth mega rich conditioner, .75 oz

Peter Thomas Roth mega rich body lotion, 1 oz (x2)

Wishlist:

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in BB pink

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

POREfessional

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in pearl
I'm open to getting doubles of most things, and I'm definitely open to other stuff, just let me know if you're interested!


----------



## KyleeLane (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi! I am looking for any of the super smile toothpaste tubes (totally unused/unopened) we had in Decembers BB? I *love* it but wont spend $20 one it...plus I like having extra little tubes in all of my bathrooms and at work...I'm weird

I have lots of different samples, if you have the tooth paste, please fell free to DM me with what you have been looking for and would like to trade for. Thanks!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 14, 2012)

WANT:

Tarte LipSurgence in the shade "Lucky"

WILL TRADE:

Tarte LipSurgence in the shade "Amused"

Dermalogica Daily MicroExfoliant

3Lab Cleansing Foam (non BB)


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 14, 2012)

I would like to see if anybody wants to trade shades of Tarte lip tint with me. I have the Lucky shade, and I would like either the Joy or Peaceful shade. Also, I have other things to trade:

What I have:

_X Out shine control_

_NYX roller in Almond (Full size, swatched on hand only)_

_NuMe code for $100 off hair styling tools or extensions_

_Urban Decay mascara (came with my book of shadows IV, deluxe sample)_

_Urban Decay eye primer (came with the book of shadows IV, deluxe sample)_

_Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum_

_KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime (have 2 samples)_

_kate spade new york Twirl (have 2 samples)_

_Essie in As Gold as It Gets_

_An orange and green twistband from the TV box_

_Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost _

What I am looking for:

_Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Curly Meringue_

_Miss Jessie's Original Slip Sudsy Shampoo_

_Miss Jessie's Original Creme de la Creme Conditioner_

_Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Quick Curls_

_Benefit The Porefessional*_

_Benefit Ooh La Lift_

_Anything from March BirchBox #14_

_I am also interested in any lip glosses or possibly mascaras_

_or any Color Club neon nail polish_

*Would really like to try the Porefessional, before I decide to purchase the full size

Please let me know if you are at all interested, Thanks!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Mar 14, 2012)

just bumping my list.  more to be added soon



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have some things for trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Becca8093 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just bumping from the other day because I've added a few things.
 



> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad I found this forum! While I'm sure I'll have more to trade after all of my boxes arrive this week (Sample Society, MyGlam, BB)...right now the following items need new homes:
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 15, 2012)

**new updated list on page 17**


----------



## Ampym (Mar 15, 2012)

Smooth trade with miss6abby. Would trade with again!


----------



## KyleeLane (Mar 15, 2012)

I am just going to put it out there that trading with forum members is more exciting/fun than actually receiving my BB...


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 15, 2012)

Posting again to add some stuff and the color of the essie.

I have to trade:

Essie glitter polish in "A cut above" (pink)-I would most likely want two samples (unless its the beauty blender) since this is a full size item.

Jouer body butter

Jouer BB pink lipgloss

I want:

Beauty Blender

Nick Chavez yucca shampoo

Color club neon polish (lava lamp, age of aquarius, or almost famous)

Chuao Chocopod

Miss Jessie Products

PTR anti-shine matt gel

One love balm


----------



## Becca8093 (Mar 15, 2012)

The trading is definitely making the whole subscription box thing a bit more fun and interesting!
 



> Originally Posted by *KyleeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am just going to put it out there that trading with forum members is more exciting/fun than actually receiving my BB...


----------



## tessak (Mar 15, 2012)

Here's what I have (updated after every trade):

*Birchbox*


Essie Luxe Effects in Set in Stones (silver glitter, full size, unused)
Pur-lisse pur-delicate soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (1.7 oz, unused)
Lavera Trend sensitiv eyeliner with organic beeswax and palm oil (dark brown, full size, unused)
Becca Eye Tint in Pewter (full size, .24 oz, unused)
Ahava Cleansing Cream for all skin types (.68 oz, unused) 
FIX Wish Wash exfoliating powder face wash (size unlisted, unopened)

Benta berry creme hydrante moisturizer (.1 oz, unused)

Lime green Twistband hair tie
Jouer body butter (no size listed (in small glass pot), unused)
Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10-packed, unopened)

Eye Rock designer liner (full size (four pair), unopened))

ColorScience Glow and Go travel puff (one puff in fair-medium, unopened)

Stila Smudge Stick waterproof eye liner in purple tang (full size, swatched once, color is a dark purple-charcoal)

Oscar Blandi protein mist for restyling hair (2 oz, sprayed once)

Redken shine brilliance shine flash 02 glistening mist spray (2.1 oz, unused)
Borghese Moisture Intensifier (.25 oz, unused)

NUXE Huile Prodigeuse OR multi-use dry oil golden shimmer (.33 oz in glass bottle, unused)

Orifluido hair oil (.17 oz, unused)

Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Shay (shimmery light pink, unused)
Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Noel (shimmery teal/blueish color, unused)
*MyGlam*


Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask Pineapple for radiant skin (one mask, .5 oz, unopened)
X-Out shine control moisturizer (.75 oz, unused)
NYX roll on shimmer in light blue (full size, swatched on hand - very shimmery)
*Other (Sephora, Ulta, etc)*


Bliss lemon+sage body butter maximum moisture cream travel size (1 oz, unopened)
Bliss lemon+sage soapy suds body wash + bubbling bath travel size (1 oz, unopened)
Bliss fabulous foaming face wash 2-in-1 cleanser and exfoliator travel size (1 oz, unopened)
Wet n Wild Wild Shine glitter nail color in pink (full size, used once - thought I'd post this because the color is almost identical to the pink Essie A Cut Above Luxe Effects color)

*Extras I'll throw in for free with a trade if you're interested:*


February MyGlam makeup bag (pink with black hearts)
Pink heart nail file from February Birchbox
$100 Nume credit for styling tools from Feb. My Glam
EBoost all-natural orange flavor (one packet, unused)
*My wish list:*


Tarte LipSurgence in Joy
Smashbox primers
Matte top coat nail polish
Anything Laura Mercier or Nars
(I love all makeup in general, so if you have something else, make me an offer.)


----------



## tevans (Mar 15, 2012)

I have some items up for trade: -EYE ROCK LINER -SHISHEDO BLOTTING PAPERS JUICE BEAUTY BLEMISH THERAPY -JULEP NAIL POLISH GLENN ( red frosted ) -JULEP CUTICLE OIL JULEP NAIL POLISH OSCAR ( gold ) Items interested in - Nail polish by Essie ,color club and Zoya Beauty blender Twist hair ties PM me if interested ! Thanks !


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Mar 15, 2012)

My updated list for trade:


One Love Organics waterless beauty balm 0.5oz 
Lulu Organics lavender &amp; clary sage hair powder 5g

Harvy Prince ageless perfume sample

Bliss peeling groovy facial serum 0.16oz
Dead Sea Premier eye cream 0.07oz
Dead Sea Premier instant stretching and revitalizing mask 0.07oz
X-Out shine control 0.75oz
the bag from March's MyGlam

I'm open, just PM me.


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 15, 2012)

updated in future post and on my trade thread that is in my signature


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Mar 15, 2012)

UPDATE AND BUMP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I want to trade:

All Items NEVER opened, unless noted otherwise.

MyGlam:


X Out Shine Control  
NYX Roll on Shimmer in Taupe 

Code for 100$ Gift Certificate for NuMe hair extensions and styling tools.  

Premier Dead Sea Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (.07 oz) and Biox Anti-Aging complex Intesnive Age Treatment Cream (.07 0z) 

Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask â€“ Pineapple (.5 oz) 

March MyGlam Bag

Murad Eye Lift Perfector .44 ml

pur-lisse spf 30 pur-protect essential daily moisturizer 


BirchBox:


[SIZE=14pt]Show Stoppers â€“ 2 black strips, 2 nude strips. [/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] (.16 oz) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]ModCloth 10$ discount off of 75$ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Birchbox[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in pink [/SIZE]



[SIZE=14pt]Julep Maven:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Nail polish in Elizabeth, used once.[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]Nail polish in Rachel, [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]used once.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Nail polish in Megan, [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]used once.[/SIZE]



[SIZE=14pt]Other:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Olay Professional Intensive Refining Sulfur Mask Sulfur Acne Treatment (.24 oz) and Complexion Renewing Lotion (.24 oz). [ Its still in its plastic packaging, never opened. Can send pictures, very large sample. ][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]C.O. Bigelow Lemon &amp; Pomegranate Lip Cream *[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]full size* from Bath &amp; Bodyworks. ($7.50 value)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]C.O. Bigelow Lemon Lip Cream [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]*[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]full size*[/SIZE] from Bath &amp; Bodyworks. ($7.50 value)

[SIZE=14pt]Goldwell Rich Repair Leave In Hair Serum [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]*[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]full size* (.6 oz) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Elizabeth Arden lipstick in Sugar Plum Shimmer [ used maybe 5 times ][/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Aveena Daily Moisturizing Lotion (1 oz)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Ojon Instant Restorative Hair Serum sample (.07 oz)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Revlon lipstick in Blackberry [/SIZE][ used maybe 10 times ]

Revlon lipstick in Wine With Everything [ used maybe 10 times ]


In Search Of:

BirchBox:


[SIZE=14pt]Essie luxeffects Nail polish {except gold or pink}[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]Certain Zoya color nail polish[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Twistband _ribbon _hair ties *{LOVE THESE}*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Tarte LipSurgence Lip Tint _in *lucky.*_[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=14pt]FRESH Sugar RosÃ© Tinted [/SIZE]__[SIZE=14pt]Lip Treatment[/SIZE]__[SIZE=14pt] SPF 15 [/SIZE]_

[SIZE=14pt]Stilla eye liner[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Exude Lipstick _in *coral*, *scarlet red, red, or nude.*_ [/SIZE]

Jurlique Rose Love Balm

[SIZE=14pt]FRESH Sugar Rose Lip Treatment[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]MyGlam Bag:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=14pt]Urban Decay eyeshadow[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=14pt]The Murad Bronzing Boost[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Dermacologica(sp) gc[/SIZE]


Glymm Box:


[SIZE=14pt]Butter nail polish ([/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Glymm Box[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt])[/SIZE] 


[SIZE=14pt]*****Iâ€™m pretty much open to ANY lip or nail products. Feel free to make any offers. [email protected]*****[/SIZE]


----------



## tessak (Mar 16, 2012)

For Vogliadivintage - I ran out of PMs, but that swap sounds great. I'll send over both items for the two FRESH lip treatments and get them in the mail tomorrow. You can PM me your email since I don't think I can post mine on the open forum, or I can send you my address in the morning when my messages reset.


----------



## porcelaingirl (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a few things I'd love to swap!

- 3 LAB Perfect Cleansing Foam  (from MyGlam March 2012) FULL SIZE - 3.4 OZ (retails for $32) (used once)

- Essie Nail Polish in "As Gold as it Gets" FULL SIZE (retails for $8.50) (never opened)

- NYX Roll on Shadow in Olive FULL SIZE (retails for $4.50) (swatched once)

- Julep Maven Polish in OSCAR (glittery gold) (used once) 

I will add more! I'm open to anything really but because these products are mostly full size, something equally worth it!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 16, 2012)

*I have available (all new) :*

a Twistband Hair thingy

Eye rock liner stickers

Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mud mask

CO Bigelow shampoo/conditioner set

Jouer Pink Lip gloss

Juicy Couture perfume sample

Harvey Prince Ageless perfume sample

Lauren Brooke Cosmetics botanical lipgloss (full size) in Winterberry (from Eco-Emi)

Zoya Sooki mini (swatched on one nail wheel)

Pangea Organics Facial Toner (Green Mandarin and Sweet Lime)

Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask

Aveda Calming Body Cleanser (1.7 oz bottle) (from Aveda, not Birchbox)

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor sample in the Color Confidence (from Sephora, not Birchbox)

Miss Jessie's CrÃ¨me De La CrÃ¨me Conditioner (two 1 oz packets)

Miss Jessie's Original Curly Meringue sample from Birchbox

*I can send a picture of any sample, just ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*I am looking for the:*

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution (really want this)
Dermalogica Microfoliant (staple can always use this) Wen Cleansing Conditioner   I am "amalata" on Makeup Alley is you would like to check my swap feed back.  100%


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 16, 2012)

Update on my items:

I ended up deciding i'm going to put my *Essie Set in Stones* in my blog giveaway, but I posted about it saying that at least 5 people have to comment and express interest in it. Otherwise I'll continue to try and trade it here! I'm still interested in anyone who wants to trade, but i'm really just waiting for someone who has something I want to send me back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not too picky though so PM me whenever if you're interested! Or i'll just keep it on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Updated: I'm still trying to trade the *Shiseido Blotting Papers* though and most likely the *Ren Skin Peel* and the *Oscar de la renta D'esprit Deluxe rollerball perfume *that I got from sample society.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 16, 2012)

*UPDATED 3/16/12*

*For trade:*

Zoya Polish in Dove (full-sized, used 1x)

Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash (2 oz., unused)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (opened packet to take a look but otherwise untouched) 
*Wishlist:*

Color Club in Jackie Oh! or Age of Aquarius

PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel

One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm

TALIKA Lipocils Expert

Kiehlâ€™s Clearly Correctiveâ„¢ Dark Spot Solution

Incoco (any pattern)

Exude Lipstick (prefer coral)

Korres Body Butter

I'm happy to trade 1, both or ALL of my items for 1 thing on my wishlist! I'll also accept slightly used items (2x max) â€” except for the Talika and Incoco. Thanks!


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 16, 2012)

Very good, fast and easy trades with:

FireNRice

JanicexDuong


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Mar 16, 2012)

I have:

-La ROCCA body polish

-Borghese moisture intensifier

-Showstoppers N/B

-Boost energy drink

-The laundress shampoo

-Tarte full size peaceful 

-Benta berry creme

None of these items have been used or opened.

I want:

-Blinc eyeliner

-Beauty blender

-stila eyeliner

-Zoya polishes, color club, essie, etc

-Juice skin products

-I'm open to a lot of other things too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please message me if you have/want something!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JanicexDuong (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's my updated list and good people that I traded with!  






Hello!!!

Here are the items I have available for trade, I am willing to trade multiples items for items on my want list!  





*Successful Trades*

skylola123

Coocabarra

vogliadivintage

akharri785

*Birchbox Items*

Narcisco Rodriguez for her perfume

Jouer Lip Gloss -Birchbox pink

Atelier Cologne- Orange Sanguine

Xen-Tan Deep Bronze Luxe sunless tan

LIV GRN- perfume

Kate Spade Twirl perfume

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt perfume

Redken Shine Flash 02 Glistening Mist

Jouer Body Butter

Neon Green Twistband

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie perfume

Tarte LipSurgence lip tint- Peaceful

*Non-Birchbox Items*

Lady Million by Paco Rabanne perfume- 3x

Gold byMichael Kors perfume- 3x

Pure by DKNY perfume- 3x

Hoola bronzing powder by Benefit- 2x

A set of CLEAN perfume in Ultimate, Warm Cotton, and Skin- 1x

The Body Shop Shea Body Butter- 2x

Per-fekt skin perfection gel in Radiant 3x

*WISHLIST*

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitter or non-glitter

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Blinc eyeliner

Laura Geller Spackle Under Makeup Primer

Anastasia eyebrow gel

Incoco Nail Strips

Tarte LipSurgence lip tint- Lucky


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey ladies,

So I'm pretty much a tea fanatic, but this month I opted for the TV birchbox, which don't get me wrong-I am in LOVE with, but I am sad I didn't get any "lifestyle" extras in it. I was wondering if anyone who received the March Birchbox (not TV) would want to trade the three packets of Tea Forte samples they received for the Shiseido Oil-control blotting papers I received? It's brand new &amp; never been opened before! Please PM me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 16, 2012)

Would you be willing to trade some Shiseido blotting papers for the essie nail polish (any color is okay)?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, I don't have my boxes yet, but they posted this morning so I know what will be up for trade already and I expect both boxes by Tuesday. I don't know the specific colors or sizes yet so please keep that in mind:
> 
> ...


----------



## channelzero (Mar 16, 2012)

I got the Shiseido blotting papers and I'd love to trade for some other little item. I don't have a full wishlist, just try me Maybe one of those little jouer tinted moisturizer tubes in pearl?


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 16, 2012)

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Essie Luxeffects Nail Polish in As Gold As It Gets (Full Size--Teen Vogue Birchbox)TRADE PENDING $10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)

Kerastase Elixir Ultime (Deluxe sample 0.16 fl oz--Teen Vogue Birchbox)TRADE PENDING Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

L'Oreal HIP Pigment Stick in Mesmerizing, deep forest green with slight shimmer (Full Size, used twice)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost (Deluxe sample 0.17 fl oz, MyGlam)

$25 off $50 order coupon for Dermstore.com (MyGlam)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Maybelline Eyestudio Color Tatoo 24hr Eyeshadow in Too Cool, frosty white (Full size, used twice)

MAC lip pencil in Spice (Full size, used 4 times)

*Wishlist*

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Gel eyeliner

Urban Decay eyeshadow

I am open to suggestions.

I am willing to trade one of the items above for multiple little foil packet samples.

Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 17, 2012)

Update!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of my products are unused unless specified. 

Willing to trade multiple of my products for one of your's if it is better/full size.

I am looking at all offers even if it is not under my wishlist so offer away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

US Trade only please.

*For Trade:*

*MyGlam:*

*-WEN Cleansing Conditioner (2 oz)*

-Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque (full size)

-NYX Roll On Shimmer in Blue (full size - swatched on hand once)

-X-Out Shine Control (full size)

-Freeman Pineapple Facial Mask Sachet (full size)

-Premier Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (0.07 fl oz)

-Premier Moisture Complex (0.07 fl oz)

-NuMe $100 Certificate (Willing to give this free with my first trade if you want it)

*-Murad Bronzing Booster*

*BirchBox: *

-Eye Rock Designer Liner

*-Mineralogie Cream COncealer in Shade U2 (2.4 g / swatched)*

*-Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.07 oz / swatched)*

*Sample Society:*

-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

*-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller *

*Other:*

-Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in Shade 02 (0.24 fl oz)

-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)

-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)

-*Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.9 fl oz)*

-[2] Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)

-The Body Shop Candied Ginger Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

*Wishlist:*

-One Love Waterless Beauty Balm

-Orofluido Elixir

-Certain Zoya nail polish except Megan

-Anything from Benefit except Stay Don't Stray

-Anything from Tarte

-Any moisturizer with SPF 30 or more (*no* anti-aging or anti-acne)

*-Purlisse Moisturizer SPF 30 (packet or tube)*

I have a Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused and would like to trade it for the tint in Joy along with another thing on my list (besides the Ren Mask).


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 17, 2012)

Please message me and let me know if you would like to trade, Im not exactly sure how this works as iv never done this before LOL

I have 2 full size items:


Julep nail polish in RACHEL (a coppery brown red)
*Skyn Iceland* Icelandic Relief Eye Pen 


Would like:


Another Julep color (message me with the ones your offering, im open to all types) 
Tarte LipSurgence in JOY (id trade 2 items for this)

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo

Juicy Couture Vial Samples


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

A few more items added to my meager list (man, I wish I'd known about this place months ago before I gave away all my unwanted samples...)

What I have (mix of BB and other subs):

Essie Luxeffects Nail Polish in As Gold As It Gets, full size and unopened

Fekkai Glossing Cream - I have both a deluxe sample tube, unused, and a few sample sized sachets

NuMe $100 coupon

Cattiva Dolce Diva Lip Liner in Nude (full size, box opened but liner never opened)

Frownies Facial Patches sample

CoverGirl LipPerfection lipcolor in Sweetheart and Soulmate (these have been opened to look at color, but never worn. I will sanitize anyway before shipping).  These are full sized.

What I Want:

Any FRESH products (especially lip balms and fragrances)

Kailyn gel liner and glitters from the Feb. Look Bag

Tarte LipSurgence lip tint in any shade but lucky

twistbands

Nearly ANY eye makeup

Any and all of the Lavanila scents

Pink Sugar Sensual

Lots of other things...make an offer!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2012)

My updated list.  All unopened/unused unless noted.  Side question before the list:  Anyone interested in a circular swap (are those even done on this board?) with all of those sachets that seem to arrive more quickly than we can ever hope to use them and then multiply when we're not looking?  And now, the list.

Bottles/jars/tubes/etc.:

Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer)

Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack)

VIchy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle)

Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair)

Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair)

Laura Geller Blush-n-Brighten in Honey Dipped (0.32 oz, which is full-sized) 

Laura Geller spackle under make-up primer in bronze (0.50 oz, tested once on the back of my hand)

Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)

Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)

greenbody greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)

greenbody greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)

Revolution Organics Freedom lipgloss in Freedom (.23 oz, aka full-sized.  Opened once but not used)

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (1.75 ml, opened to sniff but not used)

Color Club classic nail polish in He Loves Me (.25oz., unopened by me, but it arrived with a couple of smudges on the bottle)

Sachets (note:  if items are listed together, they are all part of the same sample strip, so I'm considering them to be one sample):

Desert Essence Organics almond hand and body lotion (0.25 oz)

Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger shampoo (0.25 oz)

Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger conditioner (0.25 oz)

Eco-Dent original mint tooth brushing powder (0.02 oz, enough for one day/two brushings) x2

Eco-Dent Between! dental gum (2-piece packet)

Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (2 ml)

Julep spf 30 hand cream (2 ml)

L'Oreal Youth Code day/night cream (1 ml)

Vichy Cellu Destock cellulite cream (0.23 oz)

Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture shampoo and conditioner (0.33 oz each)

Pangea Organics Nigerian ginger with lavender and thyme facial cream (0.07 oz)

Fekkai Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (9 ml each)

Fekkai glossing cream (9 g)

Kiehl's Hair Conditioner and Grooming Aid Formula 133 (0.17 oz) x2

Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom (0.17 oz)

John Frieda Full Repair Full Body shampoo and conditioner (0.28 oz each)

Garnier Fructis Pure Clean shampoo and conditioner (0.34 oz each)

Kelapo coconut oil (0.5 oz)

Artisana coconut oil (1.19 oz)

Deep Steep candy-mint foot cream (0.25 oz)

Dr. Robin for kids spf 30+ sunscreen (0.8 oz)

Flawless ingrown hair serum (2 ml)

Neuma blow dry lotion, smoothing creme, and style texturizer (0.25 oz each)

Neuma renew shampoo and conditioner (0.25 oz each)

Wishlist: 

Um, to find these things good homes?  I don't really have a wishlist, although I frequently look at lists other people have made and think, "Oh, hey, that sounds neat!"  I would love to swap for Birchbox nail polish samples (I love nail polish, but I have so much that the minis that Birchbox sends out are the perfect size for me).  I'm not super picky about color (aside form my anti-pink stance), although I do already have a whole bunch of Zoya, both from various Birchboxes and from just being a huge Zoya fan (I've already got my selections from the summer collections picked out, and they're not even going to be out for a few more weeks!).

Oh!  I would lovelovelove to get my hands on an unused 10 ml Nuxe multipurpose oil (*not* the gold one, and not a full-sized bottle.  I have one of those, and I love it, so I want a mini to keep at work) or Orofluido Elixir sample.


----------



## tessak (Mar 17, 2012)

Update. (Updated after every trade, so if it's listed, I still have it.)
 



> Originally Posted by *tessak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's what I have:
> 
> *Birchbox*
> ...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 17, 2012)

I would trade the Gillette  Venus &amp; Olay  razor from my Love VoxBox!!!

 

Thank you!

http://spaniardsmoochies.blogspot.com/2012/03/20120305-influenster-love-voxbox.html


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 17, 2012)

*Updated 3/17/12*
 



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What I have up for trade (all are new unless otherwise state):
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to trade my Essie Luxeffects in 'A Cut Above' the pink one from the March Teen Vogue box.  

I would like 2 of these items for the Essie, since its full size. 

Wishlist: 

lulu hair powder  talika expert ** REALLY WANT THIS  Kerastase elixir  Koh Gen Do cleansing water cloths  Miss Jessies Creme de la Creme conditioner PTR Max anti shine mattifying gel ** REALLY WANT THIS    My ideal swap would be the Essie for the PTR and Talika Expert


----------



## lindalou3 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for CrabbyMrsJ for posting about how to ship perfume...I think my postal worker was being a toughie.  He didn't give me any alternates...just pointed to the sign and told me it was prohibited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My updated list.  All unopened/unused unless noted.  Side question before the list:  Anyone interested in a circular swap (are those even done on this board?) with all of those sachets that seem to arrive more quickly than we can ever hope to use them and then multiple when we're not looking?  And now, the list.
> 
> ...


 How does a circular swap work?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's the same thing she's referring to, but a while back I took part in kind of a "circular swap" with tea.  Basically, you'd make a list of the participants in a certain order, the first person would put all their unwanted samples in the box and mail it to the next person.  That person would take what they want to try and add things of their own, then mail it to the next person, and so on.  The last person would mail it back to the first.  It can be a cool way to get rid of things and try new things, as long as the participants all hold up their end.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same thing she's referring to, but a while back I took part in kind of a "circular swap" with tea.  Basically, you'd make a list of the participants in a certain order, the first person would put all their unwanted samples in the box and mail it to the next person.  That person would take what they want to try and add things of their own, then mail it to the next person, and so on.  The last person would mail it back to the first.  It can be a cool way to get rid of things and try new things, as long as the participants all hold up their end.


 That sounds like it would be a lot of fun for the foil packet/sachets.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

Agreed, especially since it barely seems worth it to swap just one or two of those tiny packets and pay for shipping, but with a flat rate box or envelope, you could do everything at once.
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 17, 2012)

No problem! My cousin works at a post office. He's super nice (to me, at least) and verified that this is the correct way to ship perfume. He also told me that many postal workers are jerks and are lazy, so they don't bother trying to help. Which is sad, considering the post office could certainly benefit from turning a profit for once, and rejecting packages seems silly!
 



> Originally Posted by *lindalou3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for CrabbyMrsJ for posting about how to ship perfume...I think my postal worker was being a toughie.  He didn't give me any alternates...just pointed to the sign and told me it was prohibited   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that a circular swap sounds great, if that is indeed how it is done! Is it possible to add some of your own when the box comes to you, or does that totally defeat the purpose of getting rid of stuff? If anybody was interested in starting something like that, I would totally participate.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, especially since it barely seems worth it to swap just one or two of those tiny packets and pay for shipping, but with a flat rate box or envelope, you could do everything at once.



Yep, that's pretty much exactly why I was wondering if there was any interest in it.  I have oodles of those packets, and I would love to be able to get them rolling in a bulk sort of situation rather than sending them one or two at a time.  A flat rate box only costs around five bucks, and they can hold a *lot* of those little packets.  Where would be a good place to organize this?  Right here since this is a swap thread?  A new swap thread?  Via PM?  I do this on a forum that has a section dedicated to circular swaps, but it looks like this thread is the only place where the term has been mentioned on the entire board, so I'm not sure what the best next step is.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's the idea!  You take what you want, and then put more of your own in there.  If using a flat rate box, you can pretty much shove anything that'll fit in there, lol. That way, the first person to do it gets new things back, in return. And yes, I'd definitely be into this idea!  I have some sachets that I don't plan on using, and I'd always love to try new ones.
 



> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that a circular swap sounds great, if that is indeed how it is done! Is it possible to add some of your own when the box comes to you, or does that totally defeat the purpose of getting rid of stuff? If anybody was interested in starting something like that, I would totally participate.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok, so here's the latest on the feedback.

The reason why you can't leave feedback on anyone's account, unless it's the person who started the thread, is to protect the integrity of the feedback system. It prevents fake feedback from being left behind.

The ONLY way around this is to create your own individual post to trade. What we CAN do is create a new thread in the subscriptions area where you can list your current trade post link.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

It would probably be best to set up a Group just for it, and one person would need to take charge (collect names and addresses of people participating, put together the list, make the first box and mail it, keep track of it, etc.)  Anyone can make a group https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/   We could start a thread and just get a list of those interested, and then from there, figure out the details.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2012)

That sounds awesome! I would totally do that with tea!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the same thing she's referring to, but a while back I took part in kind of a "circular swap" with tea.  Basically, you'd make a list of the participants in a certain order, the first person would put all their unwanted samples in the box and mail it to the next person.  That person would take what they want to try and add things of their own, then mail it to the next person, and so on.  The last person would mail it back to the first.  It can be a cool way to get rid of things and try new things, as long as the participants all hold up their end.


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in! Tell me where to sign up. Lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 18, 2012)

The circular swap is a great idea! I'd love to try it. So is the rule that you have to put in a value similar to what you take out?


----------



## JackieD (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd love a circular swap! Also, does anyone have a NuMe code they're looking to get rid of? I've seen a lot of people looking for new homes for theirs, and I really need a new curling wand!


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 18, 2012)

From my Teen Vogue birch box, looking to trade 2 items I already have:
  - *Essie Luxe Effects polish in A Cut Above *(pink glitter) - *FRESH Rose Lip Balm* (mini size)   Will trade the Essie polish for* Essie Set In Stones* (silver glitter luxe effects)   OR   Will trade BOTH for a full size *Tarte Lipsurgence* lip tint (from the March boxes) if I like the color. Looking for *Amused* in particular.   PM me! Thanks!   
Also looking to trade the *3Lab Cleansing Foam* from my MyGlam bag (open to various trades for this).


----------



## Ampym (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in! Tell me where to sign up. Lol


_ I am in too I have too much stuff...Sephora, Ulta, Nordy counter, plus FIVE subs...help...hehe I once saw a blog called Makeup get me high and I could totally relate!_


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> _ I am in too I have too much stuff...Sephora, Ulta, Nordy counter, plus FIVE subs...help...hehe I once saw a blog called Makeup get me high and I could totally relate!_



Whenever I get items in my BirchBox that I already have it makes me realize that I have way too many beauty products. lol. I'm at ULTA just about every weekend I think the girl who always works there is probably like "what a crazy girl!" LOL.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LyndaV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in on the circular swap too.  Sounds like a great way to get rid of some of this stuff!


----------



## Ampym (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the Rosebud Salve from BB5 and already have one. It is full size and sealed. Wondering if anyone wants to trade for Essie Set in Stone or As Gold as it gets. THis is a great lip balm and cuticle conditioner.

Please PM if interested. Can send tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 18, 2012)

Well, it sounds like somebody needs to organize names and addresses and get it set up. We should probably start a new thread regarding a circular swap to do just that, if it hasn't already been set up yet. I am not sure if I am able to do that yet, being as I am new here, and I can't even quote someone's reply without it being held by the moderator.


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'd love to be in on the circular swap as well!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the simplest way is to create a group, so it's easy to find and keep track of.  I would be willing to create the group, but I can't commit to organizing the whole thing as my work schedule is kind of crazy sometimes.
 



> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, it sounds like somebody needs to organize names and addresses and get it set up. We should probably start a new thread regarding a circular swap to do just that, if it hasn't already been set up yet. I am not sure if I am able to do that yet, being as I am new here, and I can't even quote someone's reply without it being held by the moderator.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay, guys, I made a group for us.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/13/circular-swap-participants-traveling-sample-box   if you're interested, join the group, and I'll post a thread.  I can list the names and help organize that part once we get started, I suppose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 18, 2012)

Added a few more products and updated my trade list. 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS. PM me if interested in trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 18, 2012)

Update:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Essie Luxeffects Nail Polish in As Gold As It Gets (Full Size--Teen Vogue Birchbox)TRADE PENDING
$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)

Kerastase Elixir Ultime (Deluxe sample 0.16 fl oz--Teen Vogue Birchbox)TRADE PENDING
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost (Deluxe sample 0.17 fl oz, MyGlam)

$25 off $50 order coupon for Dermstore.com (MyGlam)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

MAC lip pencil in Spice (Full size, used 4 times)

*Wishlist*

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Gel eyeliner

Urban Decay eyeshadow

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup and eye creams.

Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 19, 2012)

****NEW list at the top of page 30****


----------



## Becca8093 (Mar 19, 2012)

Updating my list with a couple of new items:

Traditions by Nick Chavez Shampooing Cream - 2oz. tried small amount twice 

Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream - 1.6oz, used once

Oscar de la Renta Espirit D'Oscar - 0.1oz rollerball, unused

Vichy 3-in-1 One Step Cleanser - 1oz. unused

Color Club in He Loves Me - mini 0.25oz unused although it came with a smudge on the outside of the bottle

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien - standard perfume sample, unused

Harvey Prince Yogini - standard perfume sample, unused

X-out Shine Out - used once

NYX roll-on shimmer in Onyx - swatched once

Wishlist:

Anything from VMV Hypoallergenics

Juice Beauty Blemish serum/cleanser

Open to suggestions, combining items, just PM me. I mail USPS with Delivery Confirmation numbers for tracking

*Great trades with: duckygirl, meaganola, vogliadivintage*


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 19, 2012)

I got two boxes this month and I got two of the *One Love Organic Waterless Beauty Balm.*  I don't really have anything specific I am looking for, I just thought there might be someone who really wanted to try it.  Just PM and let me know what you have to trade....of course I prefer make up


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 19, 2012)

yanelib27, I've run out of private messages for today, but I'd like to try the WEI so that would be perfect.  Thank you!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 19, 2012)

Leaving feedback for my first trade!: I traded with ProductJunkie14. Smooth trade, packaged well, and great communication! Would definitely recommend/ trade with her again.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome, I will send that along with the other stuff tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yanelib27, I've run out of private messages for today, but I'd like to try the WEI so that would be perfect.  Thank you!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 19, 2012)

Excellent trade with Sarahm!


----------



## tameloy (Mar 19, 2012)

Here are some things I have for trade:









Sorry these aren't the best pics. All items are brand new and never opened.

I also have a huge box full of foil samples.

Some things I am looking for are:

VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Stila Smudge Stick

Stretch Mark Cream

Nail Polishes


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is my updated list: 

v    1 fl oz Clinique 7 day scrub cream (unopened)

v    1 fl oz Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    Too Faced deluxe size Candlelight Shadow Primer (tiny and unused)

v    1 oz Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Facial Cleanser (unused)

v    1 Small angle Ulta blush brush, unused, doesnâ€™t look like that good of quality and a small eye shadow Ulta brush unused

v    Ulta eye shadow quad from a free gift, unopened, 4 shades of brown: Bone, Mysitque, Espresso, and Gold Dust

v    Cattiva Lip Liner in Nude Full Size in Box, opened box to look at, but the lid has never been taken off

v    Hydroxatone Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex .35 oz (sealed in plastic)

v    Deluxe sized Clinique lash doubling mascara (mascara double volume) (unopened and unused)

v    Deluxe sized Lancome Instant Full Body Volume Mascara (unopened, unused)

v    Benefit Sheer Oil-Free Triple performing facial lotion deluxe sized in a small glass bottle (never used)

v    Benefit Foamingly Clean 1 step Facial Cleansing Lotion (deluxe sized â€“ pretty small)

I am looking for any type of make up but I open to pretty much anything!  I would love to find an unused sample of the La Rocca Supreme Creme!


----------



## tameloy (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are some items I have up for trade:









Sorry these aren't the best pics.

All items are brand new and unused.

I also have a huge box of foil samples.

Here's what I'm looking for:

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Stila Smudge Stick

Stretch Mark Cream

Nail Polish

Make me an offer if you see something you really like! I'm open.


----------



## FireNRice (Mar 20, 2012)

your items look interesting, but it's hard to tell what some of them are through the pictures.  Could you list them out?
 



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are some items I have up for trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2012)

Update:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Essie Luxeffects Nail Polish in As Gold As It Gets (Full Size--Teen Vogue Birchbox)
$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)

Kerastase Elixir Ultime (Deluxe sample 0.16 fl oz--Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost (Deluxe sample 0.17 fl oz, MyGlam)

$25 off $50 order coupon for Dermstore.com (MyGlam)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

MAC lip pencil in Spice (Full size, used 4 times)

*Wishlist*

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Gel eyeliner

Urban Decay eyeshadow

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup and eye creams.

Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Update: fantastic trade with Jennabean.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Mar 20, 2012)

*WHAT I HAVE:*

*Birchbox:*

- Pangea Organics Facial Cream - used twice

- Orofluido

- Ahava Essential Day Moisturizer

- Nick Chavez Yucca Root Shampooing Cream (I actually another one in a past test tube)

- Color Club Nail Polish - Peace Out Purple

- Color Club Nail Polish - Lava Lamp

- Grandma Stelle's - Refreshing Hand Soap

- Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Pearl

- Stila Eye Shadow Palette for a Smoky Eye - Kitten, Diamond Lil, Ebony (the eye shadow/liner is on a piece of cardstock... I'd consider this more a bonus)

*Other**:*

- Proactiv Green Tea Moisturizer Full Size 2.5 oz

- Julep Topcoat for Hair 2.5 oz

- foil of Fresh - Soy Face Cleanser (bonus)

- packet of Bliss - Ingrown Hair Eliminating Peeling Pads (bonus)

- Julep Nail Laquer - Oscar (gold glitter) Full Size... though be warned these bottles are slightly smaller

- Philosophy 3-in-1 Shampoo, Shower Gel &amp; Bubble Bath - Snow Angel 2 fl oz

*Wishlist:*

- *TARTE LIPSURGENCE LIP TINT* - Any red/coral/pink color.... The only color I don't want is something dark and purple-y (PLLEEEASE)

- Stila Smudgestick - Any color except for Lionfish... I would love Purple Tang

- Atelier Orange Cologne

Sooo I was one of those SUPER unlucky people who requested a Teen Vogue box and wasn't sent one... even after I called to confirm like a crazy paranoid freak. Why am I telling you this story?? Because I REALLLLLY want a Tarte Lip Tint. I'll take any color., I would PREFER a pink/red/coral color. Even if you've used it a lil... haha omg I sound so desperate... If you see something you like and you don't think you want your lip tint plllleeease think of me.

I'm happy to trade 2 or more of my items for one that I want... I need to get rid of clutter anyways. All items are new unless stated. Please PM me! This would soooo make my day!


----------



## eschwanda (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone have the Annick Goutal petite cherie perfume sample from this months BB that they do not want? If so PM me and we can figure out a swap!


----------



## productjunkie14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wanted to leave feeback for KatiebuglovesBB.  Perfect trade lots of communciation , packaged perfectly!  Would highly recommend trading with her!!


----------



## missionista (Mar 20, 2012)

Updated feedback:

Great trade with snllama!


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 20, 2012)

*I started my own thread for my list. Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just updated some new items and wanted to bump it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am interested in the Sephora Lash Booster Mascara and the Urban Decay eyeshadow in Kiss. Please check out my trade list on this same page and PM me if interested.


----------



## lindalou3 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had great trades with vogliadivintage, miss6aby and injectionenvy.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 20, 2012)

Traded with vogliadivintage. I just sent her Julep's Hayden. Sent a tracking # to her as well and it should arrive by Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## doodlebug (Mar 21, 2012)

Successful swap with Scooby384! =)


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2012)

All rightie, update time!  Unopened and unused unless noted.

Bottles/jars/tubes/etc.:

Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer)

Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack)

VIchy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle)

Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair)

Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair)

Laura Geller Blush-n-Brighten in Honey Dipped (0.32 oz, which is full-sized.  Opened but unused) 

Laura Geller spackle under make-up primer in bronze (0.50 oz, tested once on the back of my hand)

Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)

Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)

greenbody greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)

greenbody greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)

Revolution Organics Freedom lipgloss in Freedom (.23 oz, aka full-sized.  Opened once but not used)

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (1.75 ml, opened to sniff but not used)

Color Club classic nail polish in He Loves Me (.25oz., unopened by me, but it arrived with a couple of smudges on the bottle)

Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder (5 grams)

Atelier Cologne in Orange Sanguine (1.75 ml?  2 ml?  I don't have the card any more, and this one was used once)

I'm taking the rest of the packets/sachets off this list because I'll be putting them in the traveling swap box, but if  you saw something in that section in my old post that you're interested, just let me know.  I would be more than happy to include those in a package.  There just doesn't seem to be a whole lot of interest in them, so they went *yoink*.

Wishlist (and I would be very interested in swapping several of my items for one of these, depending on exactly what we're talking about):

One Love Organic Waterless Beauty Balm

just about any facial oil, especially a 10ml of Nuxe multipurpose oil (*not* the gold one)

Zoya Carey mini (I'm trying to complete my set!)

WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads

I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb

Great trades with:

Becca8093

wagz379


----------



## vogliadivintage (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone still got an Olie Biologique 004 Huile Moderne sample?  I'd really like to try it.


----------



## tintedlove (Mar 21, 2012)

Just a few things for trade! All from Birchbox.

*HAVE:*

- Nuxe Huile ProdigieuseÂ® OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Shimmer (10mL)

- Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink (2mL)

- Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (1.15mL)

- Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (1.15mL)--I can't find the little paper sleeve for this

- Bright pink heart shaped nail file (so cute, but I have so many!)

- Essie nail polish in A Cut Above (full size!)

*WANT:*

Dry shampoos and hair products, nail polishes, face/body creams, lipsticks/balms, blushes, makeup removers.

Oh, and I have an ulta eye shadow in lustre (a pretty champagne with shimmer), I'm willing to throw in for free, if ya want it.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 21, 2012)

Perfect trade with Jennabean!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ampym (Mar 22, 2012)

Smooth trade with NaturalGeek.


----------



## tintedlove (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lechatonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *What I have:*
> ...



I'm out of PMs for the day, sorry.... I'd love to trade my Petite Cherie (I also have the Harvey Prince Eau Flirt, if you're interested) and full size Luxeffects polish in A Cut Above. I'm interested in your KÃ©rastase, Color Club polish, and Kate Spade. If you're interested, send me a pm! Thanks!


----------



## mszJessica (Mar 22, 2012)

Great trade with fireNRice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tessak (Mar 22, 2012)

Updated list with new items added:
 


Essie Luxe Effects in Set in Stones (silver glitter, full size, unused)
Pur-lisse pur-delicate soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (1.7 oz, unused)
Lavera Trend sensitiv eyeliner with organic beeswax and palm oil (dark brown, full size, unused)
Becca Eye Tint in Pewter (full size, .24 oz, unused)
Ahava Cleansing Cream for all skin types (.68 oz, unused) 
FIX Wish Wash exfoliating powder face wash (size unlisted, unopened)

Benta berry creme hydrante moisturizer (.1 oz, unused)

Lime green Twistband hair tie
Jouer body butter (no size listed (in small glass pot), unused)
Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10-packed, unopened)

Eye Rock designer liner (full size (four pair), unopened))

ColorScience Glow and Go travel puff (one puff in fair-medium, unopened)

Stila Smudge Stick waterproof eye liner in purple tang (full size, swatched once, color is a dark purple-charcoal)

Oscar Blandi protein mist for restyling hair (2 oz, sprayed once)

Redken shine brilliance shine flash 02 glistening mist spray (2.1 oz, unused)
Borghese Moisture Intensifier (.25 oz, unused)

NUXE Huile Prodigeuse OR multi-use dry oil golden shimmer (.33 oz in glass bottle, unused)

Orifluido hair oil (.17 oz, unused)

Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Shay (shimmery light pink, unused)
Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Noel (shimmery teal/blueish color, unused)

Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask Pineapple for radiant skin (one mask, .5 oz, unopened)
X-Out shine control moisturizer (.75 oz, unused)
NYX roll on shimmer in light blue (full size, swatched on hand - very shimmery)

Bliss lemon+sage body butter maximum moisture cream travel size (1 oz, unopened)
Bliss lemon+sage soapy suds body wash + bubbling bath travel size (1 oz, unopened)
Bliss fabulous foaming face wash 2-in-1 cleanser and exfoliator travel size (1 oz, unopened)
Wet n Wild Wild Shine glitter nail color in pink (full size, used once - thought I'd post this because the color is almost identical to the pink Essie A Cut Above Luxe Effects color)

*Extras I'll throw in for free with a trade if you're interested:*


February MyGlam makeup bag (pink with black hearts)
Pink heart nail file from February Birchbox
$100 Nume credit for styling tools from Feb. My Glam
EBoost all-natural orange flavor (one packet, unused)
*My wish list:*


Tarte LipSurgence in Joy
Smashbox primers
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Matte top coat nail polish
Anything Laura Mercier or Nars
(I love all makeup in general, so if you have something else, make me an offer.)
Great trade so far with Vogliadivintage and two in progress with Miss6aby and Lady41.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Mar 22, 2012)

UPDATE AND BUMP! 



> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> UPDATE AND BUMP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## Ampym (Mar 22, 2012)

Great trades with Ahkae and eschwanda.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

I have for trade: 

Full size Essie in a cut above (the pink sparklies)

Tarte lipsurgence in amused (hot pink glossy color)

Dermstore 25 off 50 giftcard

Make me an offer, I don't really know that I'm looking for anything in particular.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 23, 2012)

Update:

I have to trade:

TheBalm Tinted Lipgloss/Plumper in Pink my Lemonade

Oscar de la Renta Esprit d'Oscar - Deluxe perfume rollerball

Julep Polish - Melissa (Irridescent/shimmer)

Julep Polish - Blake (Yellow Cream)

Julep Polish - Hayden (Orange Cream. Used Once)

Indie Lee Squaline Oil (looks like .15 oz?)

Obliphica Hair Treatment Serum (3ml)

Frownies Facial Patches (I believe there is only one in the packet)

Successful trades with: Vogliadiventage


----------



## lady41 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the trade thread but I really want to trade. here is what I have​  1.oscar blandi dry shampoo (the BB size used 1x cant find the cap)​ 2. tresemme dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized used 1x)​ 3. 4hr clean anti-bacterial hand cream (sealed, deluxe sample from a previous testtube)​ 4.dr Brandit pores no more vacuum cleaner blackhead extractor (deluxe sample , sealed, from Testtube) TRADED!

5.Blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (5 fl. oz. ,used once)​ 6.essie set in stones polish (from BB, used 1x)​ 7.stila spf 15 tinted moisturizer (sample tube , used pea sized amount)​ 8. Benefit the porefessional ( BB sample, still sealed)9.Hard candy sheer envy face primer (deluxe sample, used once)​ 10.Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion (travel size , seal is broken but never used)​ 11. Smashbox gloss in tease (deluxe sample never used)​ 12. Too Faced glamour gloss  in sex pot ( deluxe sample , never used)​ 13.Stila eyeshadow in dahila ( the single pan from BB used 2 times)​ 14. A big bottle od Diesel fuel for life perfume (used 3 times , cap is missing).Sample packs os Nick Chaves plump n thick shampoo, sephora face primer, Lavanila spf 40, burts bee daily moisturizing cream for sensitive skin and Matrix amplify color xl shampoo.​ 15.Clinique acne solutions spot healing gel (sample tube .17 fl. oz) I dont think it came with a seal on the top but I have never used this.​ 16. Benefit highbeam It doesent give me a size but it came with a Benefit kit and I would call it a deluxe sample. Still sealed​ 17.Sheercover defining eye liner in classic black. full size sealed. has a smudger sponge on one end.​ A plus trades with Playedinloops and Eclipsechick08​  ​  ​ wish list​  ​ 1.Nuxe dry gold shimmer oil​ 2. Color science glow and go puff​ 3.Kerastase elixer​ 4.Color club polish in jackie o​ 5.One love waterless beauty balm​ 6.Oscar Blandi protein mist​ 7.Borghese moisture intensifier​ 8. Green apple peel mask or pads​ 9.WEI buffing beads​ 10.any of the miss jessies curls​ I love nars and I am open to suggestions to other things if I have anything you want. ( I love all kinds of bronzers)​ also if anyone still has some of the lip tats I would like to try those.​ A plus trades with playendinloops and Meghan​


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a Trina and Nail Therapy from Julep to trade. See this thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124765/julep-trina/0_100


----------



## lady41 (Mar 23, 2012)

hello can anyone give me some pointers on how to / update my trade list? when i try it ypes all over the place even though it looks correct before i submit. how does everyone draw those lines through what has been traded?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hello can anyone give me some pointers on how to / update my trade list? when i try it ypes all over the place even though it looks correct before i submit. how does everyone draw those lines through what has been traded?



I think most people just quote, then use the button at the top of the reply box to put the line through it. Its in the bold/italicize/underline section. Just highlight what you want to cross out, then click that button.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, I am new to the trade thread but I really want to trade. here is what I have​  1.oscar blandi dry shampoo (the BB size used 1x cant find the cap)​ 2. tresemme dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized used 1x)​ 3. 4hr clean anti-bacterial hand cream (sealed, deluxe sample from a previous testtube)​ 4.dr Brandit pores no more vacuum cleaner blackhead extractor (deluxe sample , sealed, from Testtube) TRADED!
> 
> ...


 I can send you the Borghese moisture intensifier that I got from birchbox. I have opened the tube to smell it but never used any! I would like to trade for the Benefit Porefessional! Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## lady41 (Mar 23, 2012)

> Â
> 
> I can send you the Borghese moisture intensifier that I got from birchbox. I have opened the tube to smell it but never used any! I would like to trade for the Benefit Porefessional! Let me know if you're interested!
> 
> Â


I traded it this morning...sorry.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (Mar 23, 2012)

How do y'all mail perfume and nail polish?!


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 23, 2012)

bubble and box it. They'll ship it parcel which is ground shipping. So that it doesnt explode in the air. Its a $1-2 more.



> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do y'all mail perfume and nail polish?!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 23, 2012)

Great trade with JadedBeauty!


----------



## tevans (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't figured out to leave feedback yet but I've had successful trades with all these members - TAMALA NAILS -MISS6ABY -ULTRAULTRA CITRUS -PAISLEYFOX All the above members packaged the goodies for trade wonderfully and were fast shippers ! Thanks Ladies !!


----------



## MeanWife (Mar 23, 2012)

Edited - new list on page 17


----------



## Ampym (Mar 23, 2012)

Another fabulous trade with miss6aby! Multiples is the way to go..thanks for showing me the way miss6aby!


----------



## channelzero (Mar 23, 2012)

I had an excellent trade with missionista last month. 

I did one manicure with Essie Luxe Effects in a cut above (the pink one) and it's pretty but glitter polish just drives me nuts. I'd love to trade for something of similar value (slightly used is just fine). I've also still got the Shiseido blotting papers I could add to the trade.  No wishlist, but I'm pretty open to things. Let me know what you might be willing to swap


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 23, 2012)

Great trade with sleepykat!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 24, 2012)

Update!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of my products are unused unless specified. 

Willing to trade multiple of my products for one of your's if it is better/full size.

US Trade only please.

*For Trade:*

*MyGlam:*

-WEN Cleansing Conditioner (2 oz)

-Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque (full size)

-NYX Roll On Shimmer in Blue (full size - swatched on hand once)

-X-Out Shine Control (full size)

-Freeman Pineapple Facial Mask Sachet (full size)

-Premier Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (0.07 fl oz)

-Premier Moisture Complex (0.07 fl oz)

-NuMe $100 Certificate (Willing to give this free with my first trade if you want it)

-Murad Bronzing Booster

*-Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment*

*-Sheer Cover Concealer in Light (swatched both sides but can be cleaned) *

*BirchBox: *

-Eye Rock Designer Liner

-Mineralogie Cream Concealer in Shade U2 (2.4 g / swatched)

-Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.07 oz / swatched)

*Sample Society:*

-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller 

*Beauty Box 5:*

*-Comodynes Tanning Towelette*

*-Freeman Facial Anti-Stress Mask Dead Sea Minerals (0.5 fl oz)*

*-Becca Eye Tint in Baroque (0.24 fl oz)*

*-Lavera Trend Sensitiv Kajal Eye Liner in No. 2 (0.04 oz)*

*Other:*

-Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in Shade 02 (0.24 fl oz)

-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)

*-Stila Convertible Color Dual Lip and Cheek Cream in Peony (deluxe sample - don't have size) *

-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)

-Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.9 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)

-The Body Shop Candied Ginger Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

*-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)*

*-Kiss Nail Dress in KDS14*

*Wishlist:*

-One Love Organics Waterless Beauty Balm

-Orofluido Elixir

-Certain Zoya nail polish except Megan

-Anything from Benefit except Stay Don't Stray, They're Real, Posietint, Dr. Feel Good.

-Almost anything from Tarte

-Any moisturizer with SPF 30 or more (*no* anti-aging or anti-acne)

-Purlisse Moisturizer SPF 30 (packet or tube)
 

+I am looking at all offers even if it is not under my wishlist so offer away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*[items in bold are newly added]*

*------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**---------------------*

*Successful Trades: MeanWife, Ampym, codenameyam, wagz379, miss6aby, amygab1126, Playedinloops, *


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 24, 2012)

What I have:

_X Out shine control_

_NYX roller in Almond (Full size, swatched on hand only)_

_Urban Decay eye primer (came with the book of shadows IV, deluxe sample)_

_Tarte Lipsurgence in Joy_

_Murad Bronzing Booster_

_Essie Set in Stones_

What I am looking for:

_Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Quick Curls_

_Benefit The Porefessional*_

_Benefit Ooh La Lift_

_BB cream - really want to try the Smashbox one_

_Lip Gloss and/or mascara _

Open to other things as well! Shoot me an offer

_Great Trades with:_

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking to trade my Tarte LipSurgence in Lucky for a Tarte LipSurgence in Joy or Amused. 

PM me if interested. 

I can send you a picture of it, I am trying to add it here but it wont let me. Ive done it before, but for some reason today its being annoying.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great trade with JadedBeauty!



Ditto!


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Mar 25, 2012)

I have been getting a lot of PM's about the Tarte in Peaceful, I have already traded it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry ladies!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll have more to share later, but so far, from a bunch of boxes:

Never Opened/Unused

Julep - Demi

Julep - Holly

Julep - Samantha

Comodyne's Self-Tanning Towelette

La Fresh Makeup Remover Wipes

Sheercover Duo Concealer in Light/Medium

Tarte LipSurgence Matte Lip Tint in "Lucky"

Twistband in orange/coral

Essie - Ballet Slippers

Essie - Yes We Can, Pink!

Vichy Cellu Destock Cellulite Cream

Eye Rock Designer Liner [Opened, but never used]

Savvy Nail Lacquer - French Ballet Pink

Sally Hansen - Rockin' Hard

Sinful Colors - Soul Mate

Swatched

Julep Portia

CoverGirl TruBlend Minerals Powder - 405 Translucent/Fair [i've been holding this for a couple of years, but I only swatched it once and there's 99% of it still in there. No applicator.]

Wishlist

I am really open to a lot of products, though if I seem picky I apologize. Please PM me or email me at [email protected] if the PM system isn't working.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 25, 2012)

Updated my list! 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 26, 2012)

Still looking to trade my Tarte in Lucky for a Joy or Amused. 

Also have the rest of this to trade: 





All unused unless stated: 

Essie in As Gold As it Gets

Ulta mini nail polish in peach

Tarte in Lucky (opened to show color)

Very Sexy by Victoria Secret mini perfume

Kate Spade Twirl perfume vial  

NYX all over glitter in Seafoam 

Anastasia brow gel

Kelly Teagarden Eye Cream from my beauty fix box - used once 

Ulta double sided lip gloss

Ulta double sided eye liner pencil

Clinique blush in New Clover - used but still full   





Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint full size conditioner (8 oz) from BeautyFix box used once 





Vichy Day Cream - used 2 or 3 times

Vichy Night Cream - used 4 or 5 times

From Vichy sponsored BirchBox 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looking to trade my Tarte LipSurgence in Lucky for a Tarte LipSurgence in Joy or Amused. 

PM me if interested. 

I can send you a picture of it, I am trying to add it here but it wont let me. Ive done it before, but for some reason today its being annoying. 
I would like these from March Birchboxes:

Talika expert 

One love beauty balm 

Lulu Organics hair powder

Jouer tint in golden 

Miss Jessies Creme de la Creme Conditioner

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Water Cloths

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie perfume 

Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti Shine Mattifying Gel

Juicy Couture by Juicy Couture perfume

Kerastase Elixir


----------



## LyndaV (Mar 26, 2012)

Posting my updated list:


[SIZE=medium]Julep Nail Vernis - Charlotte never used[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Organix Renewing Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo â€“ 3 fl oz, used once[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Keratase Elixir Ultime - [/SIZE].16 fl oz, never used

[SIZE=medium]Ahava Essential Day Moisturizer - .51 fl oz, never used[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Skyn Icelandi Relief Eye Pen, .14 fl oz, never used[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]REN Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask, .5 fl oz never used[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Covergirl Outlast Lipshine - Color 285 Coral Shimmer on one end, clear gloss other end.  Never used, sealed (I got this from another swapper)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Indie Lee Squalane Facial Oil - [/SIZE]1 fl oz sample. From Google "_Squalane Oil - all natural miracle oil that soften and smooth your skin, reduce fine lines and wrinkle, and solve many skin problems, including dry cracked skin"_

[SIZE=medium]GlamGlow Tingling &amp; Exfoliating Mud Mask -  .24 fl oz, never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Suki Intensive Nourishing Cream- .13 fl oz sample packet, never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap, Deep Pore Facial Cleanser - Never used, 1 fl oz. 100% natural, "microdermabrasion in a bottle"[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Frownies Facial Patches with Immune Perfect Wrinkle Cream - [/SIZE]Package only opened to view contents...includes several applications of customizable Frownies, 3 Gentle Lifts, and a sample of Immune Perfect Wrinkle Cream

[SIZE=medium]Mally Voluminizing mascara - full sized brand new (I got this from another swapper)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kusmi Detox tea â€“ 2 teabags (from March Birchbox)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Harvey Prince Yogini â€“ sample vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Antioxidant Day CrÃ¨me, SPF 20 (I have 2) - .5 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Glycolic Treatment Pads â€“ 5 count, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Skin Brightening Decollete &amp; Neck Treatment - .75 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion Exfoliating Face Cream - .25 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lumene Sensitive Touch 5 Minute SOS Cream - .14 fl oz travel size, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kinerase PhotoFacials Sun Damage 3 Step System â€“ Step 1 contains 1 oz, Step 2 contains 2 oz, Step 3 contains 1 oz.  All three products have been tested twice, approx. 90% of product remains[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cailyn Gel/Pot Eyeliner, Black with 2 extra pots (Silver Shimmer  #98 &amp; Silver Glitter #10) â€“ black gel tested once[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Vichy LiftActive with Rhamnose 5% Day - .5 fl oz, tested once[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eucerin Aquaphor Healing Ointment - .14 oz travel size, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nick Chavez Yucca Root Shampooing Cream â€“ 2 fl oz, never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Pending -Jacara Therapeutic Skin Care Organic Lip Balm Clove Bud - .15 fl oz, opened once to smell  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Glymed Plus Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex  -.125 fl oz, never opened                               [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy the Microdelivery Wash â€“ 1 fl oz, product tested twice[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Hope in a Tube 2 ml sample packet, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Eye Hope 2 ml sample packet, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Mirai Purifying Body Serum â€“ Full size, 5 fl oz, sealed [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]WISHLIST[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Any Ole Henrickson product[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Any Kate Somerville product[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Too Faced Eye Primer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Harvey Prince Ageless[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep hand creams and polishes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chanel Peridot Nail Vernis â€“ itâ€™s a stretch I know, but this is my ultimate lemming : )[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Any nail polish, lotion, cream...just let me know what you have[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Revlon Color Burst Lip Butters â€“ I already have Candy Apple and Berry Smoothie[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Open to other tradesâ€¦just let me know[/SIZE]


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 26, 2012)

> Update:
> 
> *What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 26, 2012)

FABULOUS trade with Calexxia!


----------



## KyleeLane (Mar 26, 2012)

I ended up with a couple extra Tarte LipSurgence in Amused! Unused, unopened and boxed. Looking to trade for ANY other Tarte color, NO GLITTER, please. (There is going to be Tarte in the next QVC TestTube so if I dont trade these by then, they will be for trade in a QVC thread) (edited to add) Looking for Joy and more pigmented type colors. I'm epically pale and pale lip colors make me look half dead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Willing to also trade for any pale/light FS concealer!


----------



## tameloy (Mar 26, 2012)

_*Up for trade:*_

Birchbox Samples:

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum - .17 fl oz

Eye Rock Eyeliners

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Supergoop SPF wipes

Glo and Go travel puff

Deluxe Samples:
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in corrupt

H20 Hand and Nail Cream - 2 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz

H20 Night Oasis oxygenating energizing serume - .17 fl

H20 Marine Toner - 1 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz

Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz

Weleda Wild Rose Smoothing Night Cream - .17 fl oz

Weleda Almond Smoothing Facial Lotiom - .16 fl oz

Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy (powder form, comes in container with brush applicator)

Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Aveeno Sking Relief Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Bath and Body Works Rio Rumberry Lotion 2 fl oz

Escada Moon Sparkle

Perfume Samples:

Kate Spade Twirl (I have 2 of these)

Harvey Prince Ageless

Flowerbomb

Viva la Juicy

Lolita Lempicka

Versace Bright Crystal

Incanto Bliss

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Clean Warm Cotton

Vera Wang Lovestruck

Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Versace Versus

Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria

Dior Fahrenheit

Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

I also have boxes full of foil samples/sachets:

(Urban Decay, Benefit, Laura Geller, Smashbox, Stila, Nick Chavez, Ahava, Boscia, etc.)

_*Looking for:*_

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum

Orofluido Elixr

Keratase Elixr

Nail polish

Tarte Lipsurgence

Stretch Mark cream

Make an offer!


----------



## lady41 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the dermalogica daily microfoliant powder never used I would love to trade for One Love Organics Waterless Beauty Balm.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 27, 2012)

Update:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

MAC lip pencil in Spice (Full size, used 4 times)

MAC eyeshadow in Turquatic (Full size, swatched once and used once)

MAC lip pencil in Lure (Full Size, used 3 times)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

Too Faced Lockdown eyeshadow in I'm Guilty (Full size, 8g, used once)

Maybelline Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times

*Wishlist*

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Anastasia brow gel
BB Cream (lightest color)
Mascara
Urban Decay eyeshadow

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup and eye creams.

Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Update: fantastic trades with Jennabean and JadedBeauty.


----------



## PepperPants (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey, I am new to this forum so I hope this goes right.

I have:

Color Club Age of Aquarius polish (never opened)

Two packs of the Supersmile powdered mouthrinse (never opened)

Vichy Cellu Destock (never opened)

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (used once)

Juicy Couture by Juicy Couture perfume sample (never used)

Would love to trade for some makeup!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 27, 2012)

Good trades with miss6aby and lady41!


----------



## PepperPants (Mar 27, 2012)

I am sorry to anyone I was talking to yesterday.  Since I am new, I only get 2 PM's a day and quickly used them up.


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm bumping my updated list and I've got a lot of new goodies to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 

Here's a pic of all the samples I have to trade! For more info, see the list below.





Also, all my "haves" and "wants" are mixed samples from BB, Sephora, Ulta, purchased items, etc.

 

*HAVE:* _(All my samples are BRAND NEW and never used unless noted otherwise!)_ Oscar Blandi Protein Mist Zoya in Jules (I LOVE this color but it didn't match my skin tone... so sad!)
FULL SIZE MAC lipstick in (limited edition) Viva Glam Gaga 2 (used a couple of times but never mastered the nude lip, has been sanitized!) Orofluido Elixir hair serum Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing face cleanser FULL SIZE Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Love Letter TWO Eye Rock (four designs in each pack) Fantasia Hydrafull lip gloss in Bellini TWO Annick Goutal Petite Cherie THREE Alex &amp; Isabelle/Twistband hair ties (In; dark purple, light purple, and yellow) FULL SIZE Maybelline Eye Studio in Spirited (swatched once) BBW travel sizes (the $5 size) of "Sweet Pea" body wash, lotion, and body spray  FULL SIZE Neutrogena MoistureShine gloss in Wine Wellness Victoria's Secret VS Pro Airbrush FX primer FULL SIZE SinfulColors cuticle oil Hollywood Fashion Secrets Hollywood Fashion tape (a packet of four different samples) Show Stoppers Designer Fashion tape (two strips in black) Si Lolita de Lolita Lempicka perfume   *WANT:* _(** = I really want)_ Stila Smudge Stick liner in Lion Fish** Color Club in Jackie Oh! and/or Peace Out Purple** Clarins Instant Smooth Self Tanning** Zoya in Kendal (perhaps other colors too) Harvey Prince Eau Flirt Shisedio Pureness Oil-Control blotting papers Tea Forte in Cherry Marzipan Philosophy Microdelivery Peel Lulu Organics Lavendar and Sage Hair Powder     I'll gladly consider/negotiate any offer/trade idea you have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Perfect trades with: *CrabbyMissJ, Miss6aby, caitlinmacphers, JanicexDuong, vogliavintage, lady41, and PepperPants.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 28, 2012)

Wonderful trade with




yousoldtheworld!!!!!!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 28, 2012)

Update and Bump

What I have:

_X Out shine control_

_NYX roller in Almond (Full size, swatched on hand only)_

_Especially Escada perfume sample (0.06 oz.)_

What I am looking for:

_Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Quick Curls or Meringue_

_Benefit The Porefessional_

_Benefit Ooh La Lift_

_BB cream - really want to try the Smashbox one, but any one will do_

_Great Trades with:_

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong
Miss6aby

JackieD


----------



## lechatonrose (Mar 29, 2012)

updated in future post and on my trade thread that is in my signature


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

Added some items.

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Clairvoyant perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

Nick Chavez Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

Nick Chavez Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

Nick Chavez Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

MAC lip pencil in Spice (Full size, used 4 times)

MAC eyeshadow in Turquatic (Full size, swatched once and used once)

MAC lip pencil in Lure (Full Size, used 3 times)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

Too Faced Lockdown eyeshadow in I'm Guilty (Full size, 8g, used once)

Maybelline Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times

*Wishlist*

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Anastasia brow gel
BB Cream (lightest color)
Mascara
Urban Decay eyeshadow

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup and eye creams.

Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean and JadedBeauty.


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 30, 2012)

I have had great trades with skylola123, heyitsrilee, tintedlove, Meghan Leigh and eschwanda!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 30, 2012)

Great trade with Pancua!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had great trades with LoriAnnLV, BabyMafalda, and Miss6Aby! A++, would trade again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 31, 2012)

EDIT:  all previously listed things gone or destined for the traveling box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahm (Apr 1, 2012)

Great trade with JadedBeauty!!!!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 1, 2012)

great trade with Laurendw.  A+


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2012)

Update and bump!

Bottles/jars/tubes/etc.: Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer) Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack) VIchy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle) Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair) Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair) Laura Geller Blush-n-Brighten in Honey Dipped (0.32 oz, which is full-sized.  Opened but unused)  Laura Geller spackle under make-up primer in bronze (0.50 oz, tested once on the back of my hand) Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived) Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived) Greenbody Greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used) Greenbody Greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used) Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used) Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used) Revolution Organics Freedom lipgloss in Freedom (.23 oz, aka full-sized.  Opened once but not used) Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (1.75 ml, opened to sniff but not used) Color Club classic nail polish in He Loves Me (.25oz., unopened by me, but it arrived with a couple of smudges on the bottle) Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder (5 grams) Atelier Cologne in Orange Sanguine (1.75 ml?  2 ml?  I don't have the card any more, and this one was used once) The All Natural Face mineral eye shadows (Peach Ice and Purple Sunset, in adorable teeny tiny plastic clamshells), gel eyeliner (That Black), and brush (I'm considering the shadows, liner, and brush as one item for the purpose of a swap) Vitacare toothbrush (medium firmness)  Badger lip tint &amp; shimmer in a sort of bronzy shade (Not sure of size.  About a third of a normal lip balm, maybe?  Opened to see shade -- too warm for my skintone -- but not used) Old Post Road Oils Pear Tree liquid soap, 2.5 oz (opened to sniff, not used)   Wishlist (and I might be interested in swapping several of my items for one of these, depending on exactly what we're talking about): One Love Organic Waterless Beauty Balm just about any facial oil, especially a 10ml of Nuxe multipurpose oil (*not* the gold one) Zoya Carey mini (I'm trying to complete my set!) WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb   Great trades with: Becca8093 wagz379


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 1, 2012)

I need more Juice Beauty Blemish Serum.. Anyone have that still available to trade?


----------



## Aeone123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm new to the forums - and I was happy to see that there is a sample-trading thread!  Since I haven't traded here before, I do have an ebay account that I use periodically (for reference, user id: angelus433).  All items are new and unused unless noted.

For Trade

*MyGlam items:*


Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment, 0.17 oz.
Pur-Lisse Essential Daily Moisturizer, 0.14 oz. 
Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost, 0.17 oz. (swatched a minute amount on the back of my hand - also sanitized the spout with an alcohol wipe)
NuMe $100 "gift certificate"

*Miscellaneous samples:*


Dr. T's Supergoop! Save Face A.M. Moisturizer With Advanced UV Protection SPF 35, 5ml 
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream, 0.2oz
Yuâ€¢Be Moisturizing Body Lotion, 0.17 oz
Lancome Renergie Lift Volumetry, 0.06 oz
Kate Somerville CytoCell, 0.07 oz
Benefit Hoola Bronzing Powder, 0.001 oz (carded sample)
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel, (two step sample)

Sephora carded eyeshadow sampler - has milestone/golden girl/swimming pool/fame and fortune
Bare Minerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum, 0.10 oz
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk, 0.27 oz

*Perfume Samples:*


Michael Kors Gold, 0.05 oz
DKNY Woman, 0.05 oz
CLEAN Warm Cotton, 0.03 oz
DKNY Pure, 0.05 oz
Lady Million - Paco Rabanne, 0.04 oz

Wishlist

Please, only new/unused products.  Light to Medium tinted moisturizer!  I'd love samples of Per-fekt Skin Perfection Gel (Luminous or Radiant).  I'm also interested in eye cream samples.  I would also love to get my hands on an Eos strawberry sorbet lip balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Wonderful trading experiences with:  vogliadivintage &amp; ahkae*


----------



## Aeone123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Removed - accidental double post!  When I was posting errors kept popping up - sorry about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a few things that I am willing to swap. Here is a list:

Dermstore 25 off 50 card

100 nume card

violent lips ( pink glitter ) brand new

keracolor leave in treatment sample packet

Jouer body butter sample ( little glass pot from BB)

brand new Xout shine control still in plastic

pur-lisse lip comfort. No box but unused

Mary Kay stain lips. No box but unused. (full sized)

sample pot of laura merier face polish

Physicans formula bronzers in sun buddy and sunlight ( both only swatched)

Pixie lip booster in No.6 Elf. Only swatched on my hand.

Revlon limited edition super lustrous lip blam in clear crystal used 1x with lip brush

Maybelline dream mousse bronzer in glistening sun. Only swatched 1x

Physicans formula blushes in blushing rose, blushing natural, blushing berry, blushing nude and blushing peach. All only swatched 1x

Milani blush in Mai Tai only swatched 1x

Physicans formula nude palette

Physicans formula shimmer strips in hazel eye candy and pop brown eyes only swatched 1x

Coastal scents 88 metal mania palette. Only swatched 1x

Smashbox halo hydrating perfecting powder in medium( small sample jar)

Lorac TANtalizer baked bronzer 0.13oz. Only swatched 1x

Urban decay cream shadow in whipped . Only swatched 1x ( no box)

Urban Decay 24/7 liquid liner in perversion. Brand new came in book of shadows.
Laura Mercier eye shadow in St. Germain. Only swatched 1x in plastic container.

NYX roll on shimmer in mauve pink and purple. Each only swatched 1x.

Julep Nail polish in Glenn brand new

Julep essential cuticle oil used 1x

I am interested in all trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please PM with what you have and your email address so I can email you, I only get 2 pm's a day right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I can send you an email back with pictures as well of any of my items you are interested in. Thanks!!!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have some various beauty samples up for trade. You can check out my ebay seller ID to see that I have had excellent feedback since 99. Seller ID is mega78.

I am looking for skin samples mainly, foundation and possibly hair products also. You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I would really love brands like Eve Lom, Oribe, Algenist, Shu Uemura (Essence oil), Gloss Moderne, Jouer, Tarte, Caudalie, Nuxe, VMV Hypoallergenics face products, Anastasia brow gel, BB Cream and just let me know what you have.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

*From Birchbox I have:*

 *Kerastase Elixir Ultime 0.16 oz* -  (was going to use for travel but decided to let this go since I have whole bottle)

 *Violent Lips* - Box open but did not use and all 3 are intact (pink gllitteratti)

 *Pink Heart nail file - new*

* twirl By Kate spade - .05 parfum spray - tested 1 spritz*

* Juicy Couture - tested 1 spritz ( I can't wear perfume )*

*Beauty Bar - Sample Society April 2012*

*Oscar Blandi *- Jasmine Hair Serum .168 oz small bottle

*Other products (New unless specified)*

 *Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense (thick) *packet 0.51 oz

 *Benefit Stay Don't Stray* in box and sealed in plastic - 0.09 oz

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Benefit - It's Potent eye cream - small jar that comes in trial kit*

 *Living Proof* - styling cream, wave shaping and curl defining for medium to thick hair (.33 oz packet) 

 *Fekkai* - Coif- Ironless Straightening Balm 0.3 oz

 *Smashbox* - Photo Finish Foundation Primer packet 0.053 oz or 1.5 ml

 *Phyto* - phytodefrisant botanical hair relaxing balm 0.5 oz tube

 *Pureology* - Supersmooth Relaxing hair masque 0.25 oz

 *Terax* - Life Drops Travel bottle *2 oz*

 *Tea forte* - 2 packets of forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea )

 *Mustela Double Action Stretch Marks *0.17 oz

 *Urban Decay* - Travel Shadow Primer Potion (Discontinued Genie bottle, but purchased in March) - 0.13oz

 *dermalogica* - Age reversal eye complex packet

 *boscia* - Restorative Eye Treatment 0.03 oz

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *Clinique* - happy perfume spray - great travel bottle 0.14 oz - tried 1 spritz

 *Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - New - 2 oz bottle

 *Shu Uemura* - Depsea Moisture replenishing lotion (direct from Japan) - bottle 0.6 oz

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

 *StriVectin-SD* 0.1 oz

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye 0.25oz

 *Clinique* - even better skin tone correcting moisturizer with spf 20 jar 0.5oz

 *Philosophy* - hope in a jar (tube 0.4oz)

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

 *Clinique - Lipstick (color: A Different Grape) NEW /  has small scuff on tip of lipstick, ( can show picture, but definitely not used)*

*KIEHL'S*

*32. Creamy Eye Treatment x 2. Each 0.05 oz*

*33. Acai - Damage Correcting Moisturizer x 2 at 0.10 oz each*

*34. Acai - Damage - Repairing Serum 0.05 oz *

*35. Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

*36. Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

*37. Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

*38. Amino Acid conditioner  x 2 - 0.17 each*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*TimeBalm - Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW*

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time. *

*SHU UEMURA - Silk Oil Camelia Smoothing fluid - used a few times 1.7 oz*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*DevaCurl - Angel Light hold defining gel (Travel 3oz) Used 1 time*

*DevaCurl - Set it Free Moisture Lock (Travel 3oz) 75% ful**I*

*I can send photo's at request. Thank you! *


----------



## MeanWife (Apr 2, 2012)

A+ trades with: FireNRice, skylola123, JadedBeauty, Ahkae, miss6aby, Mega789

I update my list after all trades. If it is still listed, I still have it.

What I have to *OFFER*: (all items are new, never used or even opened, unless otherwise stated)

*Sample Sized Items:*
- EBoost Orange Health Booster
- Coconut Cream Larabar
- Aveeno Daily Lotion: 1oz
- Fragrance Samples:  Harvey Prince Ageless, Annick Petite Cherie, Giorgio Armani Gio, Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One Gentleman, Gucci by Gucci (all never used)
- Revision Nectifirm (small sample tube)
- Mustela Liquid baby soap (large foil packet)

- Pink heart nail file

*Full Sized Items * (_Will trade for other full-sized items, or several high quality samples_):
- Olay Pro Cleansing System (battery operated facial brush, similar to Clarisonic): this is slightly used, but I will send it with only a new, never touched, brush head

- Burt's Bees Honey and Bilberry Foot Cream: 4 oz,

- Philosophy Gingerbread Girl, Shampoo/Shower Gel: 16oz

- Philosophy Gingerbread Girl. Body Lotion: 7oz

- Philosophy Kiss Me SPF 20 Red Lip Gloss: 0.5 oz

- Sheer Cover Duo Concealer, Light/Medium

- 3LAB cleanser, 3.4oz: new, unopened (have 2 bottles)

- X Out shine control: used once

- Reese Witherspoon "In Bloom" (MK): 1.7oz perfume and 6.7oz lotion

- Purlisse PurLip Comfort lip moisturizer: .5oz, includes box

- Roc Deep Wrinkle Night Cream: 1.1oz 

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, 1 pink lip gloss tube, purple case

Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts

*What I WANT *(please be new, unused, unless specified):
- Beauty Blender
- Almost anything from Philosophy
- PoreFessional, other Benefit items
- Stretch Mark or scar cream
- Sunscreen

- Redness reducer
- Zoya, Opi, Essie or other good quality nail polish (slightly used OK, as long as it's in good condition)

- Urban decay or other high quality shadow or liner
- Hair Spray


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 3, 2012)

I also have for trade a Julep nail polish in the color Glenn and the Julep essential cuticle oil if anyone is interested. Thanks!


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 3, 2012)

Updated and bumped list. With the new boxes coming in from SS, MyGlam and BB, I need to make room.

Available

Eve Lom TLC Radiance Cream - 0.49oz tested on hand (too scented for me)

$25 (off $50 order) Dermstore coupon

Traditions by Nick Chavez Shampooing Cream - 2oz. tried small amount twice

Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream - 1.6oz, used once

Vichy 3-in-1 One Step Cleanser - 1oz. unused

Color Club in He Loves Me - mini 0.25oz unused although it came with a smudge on the outside of the bottle

X-out Shine Out - tried once

NYX roll-on shimmer in Onyx - swatched once

Eye Rock Designer Liner - package opened to see, but untouched otherwise

Oscar de la Renta Espirit D'Oscar - 0.1oz rollerball, unused

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien - standard perfume sample, unused

Harvey Prince Yogini - standard perfume sample, unused

Wishlist:

Anything from VMV Hypoallergenics

Juice Beauty Blemish serum/cleanser

Nail Polish - nothing neon

Open to suggestions, combining items, just PM me. I mail USPS with Delivery Confirmation numbers for tracking

*Great trades with: duckygirl, meaganola, vogliadivintage*


----------



## snllama (Apr 3, 2012)

Updated my list. 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

*Update:*

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Clairvoyant perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

Nick Chavez Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

Nick Chavez Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

Nick Chavez Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

MAC lip pencil in Spice (Full size, used 4 times)

MAC eyeshadow in Turquatic (Full size, swatched once and used once)

MAC lip pencil in Lure (Full Size, used 3 times)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

Too Faced Lockdown eyeshadow in I'm Guilty (Full size, 8g, used once) TRADE PENDING

Maybelline Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times

*Wishlist*

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Anastasia brow gel
Mascara
Urban Decay eyeshadow

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup and eye creams.

Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean and JadedBeauty.


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 4, 2012)

Alright, time to start trading out some of my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am happy to send pictures of any of the following if you would like. Just message me!   *TO TRADE:*   *Birchbox:* *Benefit *the PoreFessional - .25 fl. oz. *Nuxe* Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Use Dry Oil - .33 fl. oz. *PENDING* *Kate Spade* Twirl Perfume - .05 fl. oz. *Stila *Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner (Color: Peacock) - Full size *Zoya* Nailpolish (Color: Noel) - .25 fl. oz. *Essie *Luxeffects Nail Polish (Color: a cut above) - Full size *E-Boost* Daily Health Booster - .25oz_ *I'll throw this in a trade for free if you liked it._ *Annick Goutal* Perfume - .06 fl. oz. *Vichy* Soothing Eye Makeup Remover - 1 fl. oz. *Vichy *One Step Cleanser - 1 fl. oz.   *MyGlam:* *Hot Ticket* Nail Polish (Color: Grass Is(n't) Always Greener - Full size *Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer (Color: Light/Medium) - .10 oz _*Swatched with brush_ *Freeman* Facial Peel Off Mask (in Cucumber) - Full Size, 6 fl. oz. *Freeman* Facial Hydration Mask (in Goji Berry) - .5 fl. oz. *Premier *Instant Stretching and Revatilizing Mask - .07 fl. oz. *Premier *Concentrated Facial Serum - .07 fl. oz. *X-Out *Shine Control - .75 fl. oz. *NYX *Roll On Shimmer (color: purple) - .052 oz.   *Misc. Samples (Mostly from Facebook contests or website freebies)* *Philosophy* Microdelivery Peel sample (step 1 and step 2) - .30 fl. oz and .17 fl. oz. *Smashbox *Photo Finish Foundation Primer - .5 fl oz _*tried once_ *Dermalogica *Treatment Foundation (color: 2g) - ~.04 fl. oz. *Dermalogica *Multivitamin Hand and Nail Treatment - ~.05 fl. oz. *Dermalogica* Map-15 Regenerator - .02 oz. *DDF *Advanced Firming Cream - 1.5 g. *Korres* Antiaging Primer - .05 fl. oz. *Pur-lisse* Daily Moistureizer spf 30 - .14 fl. oz. *Phyto* Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm - .5 fl. oz. *Phyto* 9 Daily Nourishing Botanical Cream - .33 fl. oz. *Phyto* 7 Daily Hydrating Botanical Cream - .33 fl. oz. *Phyto* Restructring Mask - .5 fl. oz. *Skin Medica* Dermal Repair Cream - .13 fl. oz. *Pevonia *Botanica Gentle Exfoliating Cleaner - .17 oz. *Pevonia *Botanica Age-Defyinng Collagen Cream - .17 oz. *Cellex-C *Betaplex Fresh Complex Mist - 7.5 ml.   *Random full size products:* *Oscar Blandi *Shine Spray - Full size, 5 fl. oz. *PENDING* *Kat Von D* Rock 'n Roll Eyeshadow Palette (colors: believer, confessional, groupie and motorhead) - Full size   *My Sample Wish List* Tarte LipSurgence lip tint (color: any!) BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier Oribe Conditioner or Shampoo for Beautiful Color Caudalie Vinoperfect Cell Renewal Night Cream Twistband Hair Ties (color: any but yellow) Philosophy items Beauty Blender BeneFit Bad Gal Lash Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist Any dry shampoos Lip scrubs (other than Befine)   PM if you would like to make a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2012)

Updated!
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would prefer to send more than one item for each trade, but if you're only interested in one then that's fine!
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 4, 2012)

I have:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique *7 day scrub cream (unopened)

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *Too Faced* deluxe size Candlelight Shadow Primer (tiny and unused)

v    1 Small angle *Ulta* blush brush, unused, doesnâ€™t look like that good of quality and a small eye shadow Ulta brush unused

v    *Ulta* eye shadow quad from a free gift, unopened, 4 shades of brown: Bone, Mysitque, Espresso, and Gold Dust

v    *Cattiva* Lip Liner in Nude Full Size in Box, opened box to look at, but the lid has never been taken off

v    *Hydroxatone* Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex .35 oz (sealed in plastic)

v    Deluxe sized *Clinique* lash doubling mascara (mascara double volume) (unopened and unused)

v    Deluxe sized *Lancome* Instant Full Body Volume Mascara (unopened, unused)

v    *Benefit* Sheer Oil-Free Triple performing facial lotion deluxe sized in a small glass bottle (never used)

v    *Benefit* Foamingly Clean 1 step Facial Cleansing Lotion (deluxe sized â€“ pretty small)

v    *Philosophy *Purity Made Simple one step facial cleanser 1 fl oz â€“ never opened

v    *One Love Organic *Waterless Beauty Balm .5 oz ~ I planned on keeping this for myself but the first time I tried to use it the citrus smell bothered me so it has like a one inch fingerprint smudge on it, but I didnâ€™t actually use any, I just circled my finger in it to see what the texture and smell was

v    *J.R. Watkins *full size Natural Beeswax Lip Balm in Peppermint ~ Brand new and sealed

v    *J.R. Watkins *Lavender Hand and Cuticle Salve ~ Brand new and sealed .25 oz

v    *J.R. Watkins *Lemon Hand and Cuticle Salve ~ Brand new and sealed .25 oz

Wishlist:

I would like any type of body product from La Rocca, any unused fake tanners, especially Lorac Tantalizer, perfume samples (prefer multiple perfume samples for one of my items) really anything other than skincare works for me


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 4, 2012)

What I have available for trade:

DermaQuest: Skin Vitalight (used 2x)

Canyon Ranch: light-weight moisture (used 1x)

Lisa Hoffman Night &amp; Day: Vitamin A&amp;C Serum (used 1x)

Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint full size conditioner (8 oz) (90% full)

Ulta double sided lipgloss (Illusion&amp;Plush) (swatched on hand to see color)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost (.17oz) (used 1x)

Dermstore $25 gift certificate*

Sephora Ultra Smoothing Primer (.27 oz)

Exuviance (SkinRise Bionic Tonic [1single use pad] &amp; Vespera Bionic Serum[.07ox times 2])

Bliss Fabolous Foaming Face Wash (1 time use)

What I'm looking for:

BB Cream

tarte lipsurgence

beauty blender

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Anastasia brow gel

Wen cleansing conditioner

Pink sugar sensual

Julep cuticle oil

+ more. I'm open to offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if interesed

Great trade with FireNRice


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 5, 2012)

I have some things for trade.  

BB Samples

Redken Shine Brillance 02 2.1 Fl Oz (never used)

Laura Geller Spackle no color (never used)

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Borghese Moisture intensifier never used

Samples- NonBB

Dr. Brandt dark circles away (sephora sample)

Dermalogica active moisture .75 Fl Oz (never used)

Dermalogica Ultracalming Mist 1.7 Fl Oz.(never used)

Dermalogica Muli-active toner 1.7 Fl Oz.  (never used)

TanTowel Classic x 6

La Fresh travel packages- I will give these out to anyone that wants to trade other items unless other wise.

     Anti-Bacterial wipes

     Feminine hygiene

     Hydrating lotion

     Nail polish remover

     eye &amp; lip makeup remover

     Makeup remover

     Lens cleaning

Perfume samples

Ageless Harvey Prince

Gold Michael Kors

Burbery Body

Viva La Juicy x2

Jadore Dior

Ed hardy Hearts and Daggers x2

Ed hardyU.S.A JOhn Varvatos

Full size- NonBB

Stila One step in light (Still in the box, never used) discontinued 

Stila One step in Tone ( used once, Not my color) discontinued

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gel ( never used)

Burt's Bees facial cream cleanser Sensitive (tired once didn't like it)

On10 lip balms (2)  Chocolate, Vanilla cream (never used)

I have a few eyeshadow pallets (swatched only)

I have combo makeup set

I would like

Origins- anything

H20- serums, hand and nail cream

Jouer body butter

Tarte makeup

Josie Maran Mascara instant natural volume argan mascara any size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The coasters from a few boxes back

PM me if there is anything else you think i would be interested in for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Apr 6, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of my products are unused unless specified. 

Willing to trade multiple of my products for one of your's if it is better/full size.

US Trade only please.

*For Trade:*

*MyGlam:*

-WEN Cleansing Conditioner (2 oz)

-Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque (full size)

-NYX Roll On Shimmer in Blue (full size - swatched on hand once)

-X-Out Shine Control (full size)

-Freeman Pineapple Facial Mask Sachet (full size)

-Premier Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (0.07 fl oz)

-Premier Moisture Complex (0.07 fl oz)

-NuMe $100 Certificate (Willing to give this free with my first trade if you want it)

-Murad Bronzing Booster

-Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment

-Sheer Cover Concealer in Light (swatched both sides but can be cleaned) 

*BirchBox: *

-Eye Rock Designer Liner

-Mineralogie Cream Concealer in Shade U2 (2.4 g / swatched)

-Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.07 oz / swatched)

*Sample Society:*

-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller 

*-Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream *

*Beauty Box 5:*

-Comodynes Tanning Towelette

-Freeman Facial Anti-Stress Mask Dead Sea Minerals (0.5 fl oz)

-Becca Eye Tint in Baroque (0.24 fl oz)

-Lavera Trend Sensitiv Kajal Eye Liner in No. 2 (0.04 oz)

*Other:*

-Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in Shade 02 (0.24 fl oz)

-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)

-Stila Convertible Color Dual Lip and Cheek Cream in Peony (deluxe sample - don't have size) 

-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)

-Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.9 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)

-The Body Shop Candied Ginger Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

-Kiss Nail Dress in KDS14

*-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)*
*-Korres Lip Butter in Pomegranate (full size / 0.21 oz) *

*Wishlist:*

-Purlisse Moisturizer SPF 30 (packet or tube)

-One Love Organics Waterless Beauty Balm

-Orofluido Elixir

-Amika Obliphica Oil Treatment

-Certain Zoya nail polish except Megan

-Anything from Benefit except Stay Don't Stray, They're Real, Posietint, Dr. Feel Good.

-Almost anything from Tarte

-Any moisturizer with SPF 30 or more (*no* anti-aging or anti-acne)

+I am looking at all offers even if it is not under my wishlist so offer away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*[items in bold are newly added]*

*------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**---------------------*

*Successful Trades: MeanWife, Ampym, codenameyam, wagz379, miss6aby, amygab1126, Playedinloops, Caryatid, *


----------



## JackieD (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got a bunch of full-size color club nail polishes as a gift, and I don't really need many more! I'm not sure how to post a picture here, but there's a picture on my profile. Can't figure out the names for some of them, but the colors are:

Nomadic nude, Earthy angel, (bright pink, similar to Jackie Oh!,) (bubblegum pink,) (shimmery purple, similar to Peace Out Purple, but with a slight sparkle,) (deep plum, a little sparkly,) Rad nomad, New bohemian, (Blue, similar to Chelsea Girl)

I also have a color club top coat, and an Essie "no chips ahead" top coat.

My wishlist:

Dermalogica daily microfoliant

Porefessional

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in pearl

Orange nail polish (color club Lava Lamp, Julep Parker, etc, just nothing peachy)

I'm definately open to other makeup, I just don't have much of a wishlist, so try me! I also use the Kerastase elixer just about every day, so even though I have a few, I can always use more if that's what you have!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 6, 2012)

Fantastic trades with Ampym and mega789


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 7, 2012)

****NEW list at the top of page 30****


----------



## mega789 (Apr 7, 2012)

Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby, Amypm. *Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## sarahm (Apr 7, 2012)

What I have for trade:

*Birchbox:*

-Peter Thomas Roth: Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel - (2 oz) - never used

-Zoya in Lotus - never used    --- *Would like to trade for Zoya in Bevin*

*-*Juice beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer - never used

-Amika: Nourishing Hair Mask - never used

*Sample Society:*

-Ren: Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask - (0.5 oz) - never used

-Skyn Iceland: Icelandic Eye Relief Pen - (0.14 oz) - never used

-Fekkai Advanced: Brilliant Glossing Creme - (1.6 oz) - used twice

-Oscar Blandi: Olio di jasmine hair serum - (0.169 oz) - never used

-DDF: Amplifying Elixir - (0.5 oz) - never used

-Murad: Skin Perfecting Primer - (0.17 oz) - never used

-Boscia: Purifying Cleansing Gel - (1.69 oz) - never used

-Terry Creme de Rose: Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream - (0.14 oz) - never used

*Wishlist: *

-Tarte Lipsurgence - any color

-FRESH sugar lip treatment

-Twistband - any color

Open to other trades!


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 7, 2012)

What I have for trade (from Birchbox, Sample Society, Sephora/Ulta order samples, etc). All unused unless noted.

Julep quick dry top coat (8ml) (used once) 

Julep Chloe  (black w/ magenta sparkles) (8ml)

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

Caudaile gentle buffing creme (4ml)

G-1 benta berry face creme (3ml)

Borghese curaforte moisture intensifier (7ml)

By Terry Creme De Rose Nutri Lift Comfort Creme (4ml)

Ole Henriksen herbal day creme spf 15 (sachet)

Eye rock stick on liner (package opened to see size, not used)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance (0.11oz/3g) (PENDING)

Color Science glow and go travel puff (foil packet opened, not used)

Stila shadow card

Clinique Acne Solutions liquid makeup 03 fresh neutral (sachet)

Oscar dela Renta mini roller ball (3ml)

Annick Goutal Petit Cherie (vial) (opened to smell)

Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (vial)

Tom Ford Violet Blonde (vial)

Showstoppers black fashion tape- 2 strips (free with any trade if you want it)

E Boost Daily Health Booster (free with any trade if you want it)

*Wishlist*

acne/dark spot correcting serums or creams

neon polish

peter thomas roth mattifying gel 

twistband (black only)

open to other trades as well!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone still have an unused Dermalogica Microfoliant sample from BB or Sample Society?

I have some things I would be willing to trade for it, depending on what you like. 

All unused: 

I have 3 Essie nail polishes (gold, silver and pink that came in the TV Birchbox)

I also have a Tarte LipSurgence in Lucky.

And a Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Sheer Shine Mist http://www.beautybar.com/p/fekkai-advanced-brilliant-glossing-sheer-shine-mist-99711

I have other things as well, please PM me so we can work something out!


----------



## beautybyjaime (Apr 8, 2012)

hi guys, I'm new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been doing Birchbox since December 2010, and Myglam since February 2012. 

*Things I have to trade:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Kerastase Elixir Ultime (still in box)
Oscar Blandi Olio Di Jasmine (used once)
Laura Geller Spackle Make-Up Primer in Bronze (used twice)
Jouer Body Butter (not used)
Jouer Lip Enhancer (used once)
Eye Rock Designer Liner (not used)
Amika Oil Treatment (used 3-4 times)
Erno Laszlo Blue Firmarine Treatment Bar (still packaged)
Various Perfume Samples, message me to ask!
*MYGLAM*


Nume $100 Gift Card
X Out Shine Control (in plastic still)
Murad Eye Lift Perfector (one use packaging)
*OTHER*


Murad Clarifying Cleanser (4.75 fl oz, got as 100 pt perk from Sephora)
Benefit Blush in Georgia (lightly swatched, full size) 
Urban Decay Pigment in Gunmetal (full sized, swatched)


*If you want anything, message me a list of what you have and we can work something out if you have something that I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 9, 2012)

Great trades with lady41 and javagirl87


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 9, 2012)

updated and bumped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have some things for trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 9, 2012)

[SIZE=small]Hello everyone! I'm bumping my updated list and I've got a lot of new goodies to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

For some reason, I am having trouble posting the pic inside my post, but if you go to my albums, you can see my newest trade photo.

Also, all my "haves" and "wants" are mixed samples from BB, Sephora, Ulta, purchased items, etc. 

*HAVE:*
_(All my samples are BRAND NEW and never used unless noted otherwise!)_
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing face cleanser
FULL SIZE Maybelline Eye Studio in Spirited (swatched once)
FULL SIZE Neutrogena MoistureShine gloss in Wine Wellness (swatched)
Victoria's Secret VS Pro Airbrush FX primer
FULL SIZE SinfulColors cuticle oil
 
*WANT:*
_(** = I really want)_
Stila Smudge Stick liner in Lion Fish**
Color Club in Jackie Oh! and/or Peace Out Purple**
Clarins Instant Smooth Self Tanning**
Benefit High Beam**
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Zoya polishes: Skylar and/or Tru (Anything else I'll consider too, except; Belvin, Dove, Kristen, Izzy, Noel, or Sookie)
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt
Shisedio Pureness Oil-Control blotting papers
Philosophy Microdelivery Peel
Lulu Organics Lavendar and Sage Hair Powder
 
I'll gladly consider/negotiate any offer/trade idea you have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Perfect trades with: *CrabbyMissJ, Miss6aby, caitlinmacphers, JanicexDuong, vogliavintage, lady41, MeghanLeigh, PepperPants and duckygirl.
_Pending with:_ heyitsrilee, onthecontrary, sarahm, and Kbugg2163!


----------



## Ampym (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fantastic trades with Ampym and mega789



Would trade with sleepykat again A+++


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

> UPDATE:
> 
> *What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*
> 
> ...


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 10, 2012)

Update and bump!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Alright, time to start trading out some of my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am happy to send pictures of any of the following if you would like. Just message me!   *TO TRADE:*   *Birchbox:* *Benefit *the PoreFessional - .25 fl. oz. *Nuxe* Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Use Dry Oil - .33 fl. oz. *Stila *Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner (Color: Peacock) - Full size *Zoya* Nailpolish (Color: Noel) - .25 fl. oz. *Kate Spade* Twirl Perfume - .05 fl. oz. *Essie *Luxeffects Nail Polish (Color: a cut above) - Full size *E-Boost* Daily Health Booster - .25oz_ *I'll throw this in a trade for free if you liked it._ *Annick Goutal* Perfume - .06 fl. oz. *Vichy* Soothing Eye Makeup Remover - 1 fl. oz. *Vichy *One Step Cleanser - 1 fl. oz *Juicy Couture *Viva La Juicy Perfume - .05 fl. oz   *MyGlam:* *Hot Ticket* Nail Polish (Color: Grass Is(n't) Always Greener - Full size *Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer (Color: Light/Medium) - .10 oz _*Swatched with brush_ *Freeman* Facial Peel Off Mask (in Cucumber) - Full Size, 6 fl. oz. *Freeman* Facial Hydration Mask (in Goji Berry) - .5 fl. oz. *Premier *Instant Stretching and Revatilizing Mask - .07 fl. oz. *Premier *Concentrated Facial Serum - .07 fl. oz. *X-Out *Shine Control - .75 fl. oz. *NYX *Roll On Shimmer (color: purple) - .052 oz.   *Misc. Samples* *Philosophy* Microdelivery Peel sample (step 1 and step 2) - .30 fl. oz and .17 fl. oz. *Smashbox *Photo Finish Foundation Primer - .5 fl oz *Dermalogica *Treatment Foundation (color: 2g) - ~.04 fl. oz. *Dermalogica *Multivitamin Hand and Nail Treatment - ~.05 fl. oz. *Dermalogica* Map-15 Regenerator - .02 oz. *DDF *Advanced Firming Cream - 1.5 g. *Korres* Antiaging Primer - .05 fl. oz. *Pur-lisse* Daily Moistureizer spf 30 - .14 fl. oz. *Phyto* Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm - .5 fl. oz. *Phyto* 9 Daily Nourishing Botanical Cream - .33 fl. oz. *Phyto* 7 Daily Hydrating Botanical Cream - .33 fl. oz. *Phyto* Restructring Mask - .5 fl. oz. *Skin Medica* Dermal Repair Cream - .13 fl. oz. *Pevonia *Botanica Gentle Exfoliating Cleaner - .17 oz. *Pevonia *Botanica Age-Defyinng Collagen Cream - .17 oz. *Cellex-C *Betaplex Fresh Complex Mist - 7.5 ml. *Caviar *Overnight Hair Rescue - 1 fl. oz.   *Random full size products:* *Oscar Blandi *Shine Spray - Full size, 5 fl. oz. *Marc by Marc Jacobs* Daisy Shower Gel - 2.5 fl. oz. *DDF *Amplifying Elixir - 1.7 fl. oz. _*Used a little less than half, but didn't like it. Too expensive to throw away though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_ *Kat Von D* Rock 'n Roll Eyeshadow Palette (colors: believer, confessional, groupie and motorhead) - Full size   *My Sample Wish List* Tarte LipSurgence lip tint (color: any!) BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier Vichy Aqualia Thermal Cream 24hr Hydrating Cream Oribe Conditioner or Shampoo Caudalie Vinoperfect Cell Renewal Night Cream Philosophy items Beauty Blender Mascaras Oscar Blandi Jasmine Protein Mist
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Apr 10, 2012)

*Update




*

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used)*_

Birchbox Samples:

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum - .17 fl oz

Eye Rock Eyeliners

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Supergoop SPF wipes - PENDING

Glo and Go travel puff

Possibly willing to trade the package of 3 Tea Forte, depending on the trade

Deluxe Samples:
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in corrupt

H20 Hand and Nail Cream - 2 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz

H20 Night Oasis oxygenating energizing serum - .17 fl

H20 Marine Toner - 1 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz

Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz

Weleda Wild Rose Smoothing Night Cream - .17 fl oz

Weleda Almond Smoothing Facial Lotiom - .16 fl oz

Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy (powder form, comes in container with brush applicator)

Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Aveeno Sking Relief Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB

Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter 2.5 fl (large travel size) - PENDING

Soap &amp; Glory Hand Food - 1.69 fl oz tube

Josie Maran Argan Illuminator (size not listed but about the size of a decent sized lip gloss)

Perfume Samples:

Kate Spade Twirl (I have 2 of these)

Harvey Prince Ageless

Flowerbomb

Viva la Juicy

Lolita Lempicka

Versace Bright Crystal

Incanto Bliss

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Clean Warm Cotton

Vera Wang Lovestruck

Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Versace Versus

Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria

Dior Fahrenheit

Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

Prada Iris

I also have boxes full of foil samples/sachets:

(Urban Decay, Benefit, Laura Geller, Smashbox, Stila, Nick Chavez, Ahava, Boscia, etc.)

_*Looking for:*_

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum (or face lotion)

Orofluido Elixr

Keratase Elixr

Nail polish

Tarte Lipsurgence

Stila Smudge Stick

Stretch Mark cream

Jouer Moisture Tint in Pearl

Pangea Lip Balm

Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!

*Successful trades with miss6aby, PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean, and tawnyanshawn!*


----------



## mega789 (Apr 10, 2012)

UPDATED!!!

*Wish List:*

*Oribe hair products*

*Gloss Moderne*

*VMV Hypoallergenics face products*

*Eve Lom cleanser*

*Algenist face products*

*BB cream *

*Anastasia brow gel*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

*Caudalie*

*Bliss oxygen line*

*Tarte makeup*

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

I have some various beauty samples up for trade. 

**I can send photo's at request**

*From Birchbox I have:*

 *Kerastase Elixir Ultime 0.16 oz* -  (was going to use for travel but decided to let this go since I have whole bottle)

 *Violent Lips* - Box open but did not use and all 3 are intact (pink gllitteratti)

 *Pink Heart nail file - new*

* twirl By Kate spade - .05 parfum spray - tested 1/2 spritz*

* Juicy Couture - tested 1/2 spritz ( I can't wear perfume )*

*Beauty Bar - Sample Society April 2012*

*Oscar Blandi *- Jasmine Hair Serum .168 oz small bottle

*Other products (New unless specified)*

 *Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense (thick) *packet 0.51 oz

* Kerastase Homme (Densifying)- Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

* Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

 *Benefit Stay Don't Stray* in box and sealed in plastic - 0.09 oz

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Benefit - It's Potent eye cream - small jar that comes in trial kit*

 *Living Proof* - styling cream, wave shaping and curl defining for medium to thick hair (.33 oz packet) 

 *Fekkai* - Coif- Ironless Straightening Balm 0.3 oz

 *Smashbox* - Photo Finish Foundation Primer packet 0.053 oz or 1.5 ml

 *Phyto* - phytodefrisant botanical hair relaxing balm 0.5 oz tube

 *Pureology* - Supersmooth Relaxing hair masque 0.25 oz

 *Terax* - Life Drops Travel bottle *2 oz*

 *Tea forte* - 2 packets of forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea )

 *Mustela Double Action Stretch Marks *0.17 oz

 *Urban Decay* - Travel Shadow Primer Potion (Discontinued Genie bottle, but purchased in March) - 0.13oz

 *dermalogica* - Age reversal eye complex packet

 *boscia* - Restorative Eye Treatment 0.03 oz

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *Clinique* - happy perfume spray - great travel bottle 0.14 oz - tried 1 spritz

 *Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - New - 2 oz bottle

 *Shu Uemura* - Depsea Moisture replenishing lotion (direct from Japan) - bottle 0.6 oz

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

 *StriVectin-SD* 0.1 oz

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye 0.25oz

 *Clinique* - even better skin tone correcting moisturizer with spf 20 jar 0.5oz

 *Philosophy* - hope in a jar (tube 0.4oz)

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

 *Clinique - Lipstick (color: A Different Grape) NEW /  has small scuff on tip of lipstick, ( can show picture, but definitely not used)*

*KIEHL'S*

* Creamy Eye Treatment x 2. Each 0.05 oz*

* Acai - Damage Correcting Moisturizer  0.10 oz*

* Acai - Damage - Repairing Serum 0.05 oz *

* Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

* Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

* Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

* Amino Acid conditioner  x 2 - 0.17 each*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*TimeBalm - Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW*

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*SHU UEMURA - Silk Oil Camelia Smoothing fluid - used a few times 1.7 oz*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*DevaCurl - Angel Light hold defining gel (Travel 3oz) Used 1 time*

*DevaCurl - Set it Free Moisture Lock (Travel 3oz) 75% ful**I*

*I can send photo's at request. Thank you! *

Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby.* Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 10, 2012)

What I have available for trade:

Clairvoyant Beauty Perfume Sample (opened to smell)

Napoleon perdis lipgloss in nude (swatched on hand)

Luxx Eye shadow in Thunder (swatched with brush)

Exuviance Rejuvenating Treatment Masque (used 1x)

DermaQuest: Skin Vitalight (used 2x)

Canyon Ranch: light-weight moisture (used 1x)

Lisa Hoffman Night &amp; Day: Vitamin A&amp;C Serum (used 1x)

Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint full size conditioner (8 oz) (90% full)

Ulta double sided lipgloss (Illusion&amp;Plush) (swatched on hand to see color)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost (.17oz) (used 1x)

Sephora Ultra Smoothing Primer (.27 oz)

Exuviance (SkinRise Bionic Tonic [1single use pad] &amp; Vespera Bionic Serum[.07ox times 2])

Bliss Fabolous Foaming Face Wash (1 time use)

What I'll throw in for free:

Dermstore $25 gift certificate*

What I'm looking for:

BB Cream

tarte lipsurgence

beauty blender

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Wen cleansing conditioner

Pink sugar sensual

Julep cuticle oil

Brow gel

+ more. I'm open to offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if interesed

Great trade with FireNRice


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 10, 2012)

*Up for trade:*

*Samples:*


(2) Dermatologica Daily Microexfoliant BN 
Strivectin Stretch Mark and Wrinkle Concentrate .5 oz BN
Fekkai Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (used a pea sized amount)
Youngblood Mineral Primer BN
Youngblood high def powder BN
DDF Amplifying Elixir Serum .5 oz BN

Kate Spade Twirl Vial BN
Pangea Eye Cream Packet
Dior Capture Totale Packet

*Full Size:*


Kiehls Ultra Facial Oil Free Lotion 4.2 oz (70% left)
Eucerin Redness Relief Daily Perfecting Lotion 1.7 oz (used 5x)
Aveeno Smart Essentials Daily Nourishing Moisturizer 2.5 oz BN
Bobbi Brown Nude Peach Blush (90% left)
MAC Springsheen Blush (85% left)
Tarte Park Avenue Princess Bronzer .11 oz BN

*Wishlist:*


Kerastase Elixir Ultime
Juicy Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Juicy Beauty Blemish Be Gone
Jouer Lip Enhancer BN
Tarte Lipsurgence
Pangea Lip Balm
Stila Smudge Stick
Any clarifying masks
Essie in A Cut Above or Shine of the Times 

Im open to most trades, just message me!


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 11, 2012)

Howdy! I've been with Birchbox since September 2011. This is what I have to trade:

*Samples*


Benefit The Porefessional (swatched on hand) 
Anastasia Hydrafull Lipgloss in Bellini

Color Club Nail Polish in Age of Aquarius

Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask

blinc mascara (this has been in my makeup box -- metal tube is a bit scuffed, all else is fine)

One Beautyblender

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Olie 004 Everything Skincare Oil

Showstoppers Fashion Tape
Pangea Organics Facial Cream
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser
Ahava Mineral Hand Cream (tested once)
Laura Geller Spackle Tinted Under Makeup Primer in Bronze
Liftlab High Potency Solution
Archipelago Pomegranate Soap
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Marula Omega Rich Pure Marula Oil
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden
Benefit Some Kind-a Gorgeous 0.06 oz (used once, it's the lightest shade)
Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss in Midnight Cowboy (swatched on hand)

*Full Size*


Benefit Ooh La Lift 
Urban Decay Loose Eyeshadow Pigment in Protest
Urban Decay Loose Eyeshadow Pigment in Rockstar
Urban Decay Loose Eyeshadow Pigment in Gunmetal

*My Wishlist*


Tarte Lipsurgence (preferably in Lucky or Peaceful) 
February Glambag bag (the pink one w/black hearts)

Essie Luxeffects Polish
Twistband Hair Ties (any color)
Wichcraft Granola
Stila Eyeliner (Lionfish...or just black)
One Love Beauty Balm
Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint
Dropps Laundry Detergent (yes, seriously)
Most nail polish

Great trades with: Coocabarra, Jennabean, sleepykat, and vogliadivintage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsinwonder (Apr 11, 2012)

New to Birchbox and Trade:

To Trade (Samples) -

Ahava - Essential Day Moisturizer, Normal to Dry (Never Used)

Annick Goutal - Eau d'Hadrien (75% left)

Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint (In golden, never used)

Taylor Swift - Wonderland (Used once)

Tea Forte - Skin Smart Teas samples (Cherry Marzipan, Honey Yuzu, Cucumber Mint, set not opened)

Willa - 10 lavender face towelettes (never used)

Want - 

Most haircare and lip products I will trade for

Kerastase - Elixir Ultime

Shu Uemura - Essence Absolue

Essie - A Cut Above

Open for other samples/trades

PM for trade.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 11, 2012)

Updated and bumped! *New items in bold.*

I would prefer to send more than one item for each trade, but if you're only interested in one then that's fine!

*I have to trade: all items unused unless noted*

*Full Size (will trade for other full-size products or a couple of great samples!)*

TheBalm Tinted Lipgloss/Plumper in Pink my Lemonade

TheBalm Bahama Mama Bronzer (swatched once)

Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused (swatched)

Julep Polish - Hayden (Orange Cream. Used Once)

Julep Polish - Blake (Yellow Cream)

*Julep Polish - Melissa (x2) (Opulescent greenish tint/shimmer top coat)*

Julep Polish - Alicia (Salmon Pink cream) - tried on one nail

Julep Cuticle Oil (x2)- Unused 

*Julep Polish - Brooke (Purple glitter top coat) - Used 2x but with 2 coats each...so there is about a centimeter gone*

Kate Spade Twirl Shower Gel - 3.7oz

Kate Spade Twirl Body Lotion - 3.7oz

*Bareminerals Bold and Bright Eyeliner in Midnight (used 2x and sanitized)*

*Sample Society:*

DDF - Amplifying Elixir .5oz (Boosts your skin's moisture barrier by up to 70%)

*Terry Creme de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream (Firming, moisturizing, plumping) .14oz*

*Murad: Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.17 oz*

*Other Samples:*

*Ahava Velvet Body Lotion in Hibiscus and Fig - .3oz sachet*

*Ahava Velvet Cream Wash in Hibiscus and Fig - .5oz sachet*

Benefit the Porefessional - .25oz tube (opened but never used or swatched)

Youngblood HD powder .02oz

Bella Rosa Calming Skin Creme (for minimizing pores and regulating oil) (about .4oz) - unused

GlamGlow Mud Mask .24oz - unopened

Bareminerals Active Night Serum .1oz dropper bottle

*Simple's Refreshing Facial Wash 1.7oz tube (used 3x so there is only a centimeter gone)*

*Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion 24 Hour Time Release (scent: sandalwood, black cherries and vanilla) 2oz bottle*

*Laura Mercier Flawless Skin - Perfecting Hydrating Water .34 fl oz bottle*

*I Want (though I'm open to pretty much anything, just PM me!):*

Nail polish (no pastels or pinks)

Eye makeup (mascara, eyeliner (all colors), brown eyeshadow)

Blush

Hair products for smoothing/de-frizzing/conditioning

Eye Primers

Successful trades with: *Vogliadivintage, JadedBeauty, heyitsrilee, mega789, **Ampym, skylola123*


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 11, 2012)

Added items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I have for trade (from Birchbox, Sample Society, Sephora/Ulta order samples, etc). All unused unless noted.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome and fast trade with miss6aby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

updated my list. If I have something you want but have nothing on my wishlist, please go ahead and PM me anyways. You may have something Id love to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 12, 2012)

Can I just say that I LOVE this trade thread?  Definitely more exciting than finding out what's in the box!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 12, 2012)

Totally agree!



> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I just say that I LOVE this trade thread?  Definitely more exciting than finding out what's in the box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

Also with theredwonder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome and fast trade with miss6aby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MeanWife (Apr 12, 2012)

I have many swaps available (my list is on the previous page), but I now have a Sephora Store Credit available:

*$157* to be used in the store only! It is very difficult for me to get to the store, and am highly disappointed that it cannot be used online. I'd love to _sell _the balance to someone who can use it in store. I will provide a picture of my return receipt with balance listed to anyone who is interested.

Make an offer - I can take payment via paypal, amazon e-credit, or am open to trades on other e-gift certificates (please no offers for sample item trades). I will provide my own contact info, including address, for peace of mind. I am also open to any suggestions to guarantee a legitimate balance. Any payments through paypal can be disputed if there are any issues (which there definitely will not be).

Thanks!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 12, 2012)

I had a wonderful A+ trade with tameloy and ahkae.  I would trade with them again


----------



## isadorra2002 (Apr 12, 2012)

*HAVE:  *

Supergoop Sunscreen Towels x2 packets

Tea Forte 3x tea bags, never opened.  (Honey Yuzu, Cucumber Mint, Cherry Marzipan)

MicrodermaMitt (Body)

All new, never used. 

*WANT*

One Love Beauty Balm (almost finished and gonna have to buy it!)

Zoya polishes

Dirt scrubs

I need some night cream. 

Blotting papers

Anything you have comparable to offer!!





*HISTORY*

Succesful trade w/ JasmineRose.

I only have 2 PMs per day, so email me at [email protected]


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, I don't have much to trade but here are the items that I would to trade.

-Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (used twice, but there is a lot left)

-Befine Exfoliator (Brown Sugar, Oats, &amp; Almond) Full size (4 oz)

-dirt luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf (Pending)

Items I would like:

*-*Pangea Organics Lip Balm 

-Kiehls Dark Spot Solution

-April's MyGlam Makeup Bag (not the items inside the bag but the actual makeup bag I thought it was so cute from the picture shown)


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 12, 2012)

*HAVE:*

Tarte LipSurgence in Joy (brand new)

Tarte LipSurgence in Lucky (tried on once - not my color at all!)

Orofluido (5ml brand new)

Kerastase (5ml brand new)

Eye Rock Designer liner (brand new - I will throw these in with another item, just let me know if you'd like them!)

Julep polishes - Gayle, Kelly, Michelle, Keira, Lucy, Diane, Hayden, and Salma

*WANT:*

Tarte LipSurgence in Amused

Essie polishes (I already have As Gold As It Gets, Dive bar, A Cut Above, Set In Stones, and Mint Candy Apple.)

Zoya polishes (I already have Shay, Apple, Dove, Petra, Noel, Mimi, Lotus, and Izzy.)

Anything by Origins

Anything by Pangea

Other fun non-skin care items


----------



## pandoraspocks (Apr 12, 2012)

*HAVE:  *(All unopened unless specified)

Essie in Carry On (Full Size)

Borghese Moisture Intensifier

Jouer Body Butter

Kate Spade Twirl

*WANT:*

Essie or Zoya polish

Tarte Lipsurgence (not amused)

Stila Smudgestick (not moray or peacock)

Revolution BB Cream


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

I have for trade :

*Zoya mini in Lotus*

*(2) Taylor Swift Wonderstruck *

*Weleda Pomegranate Day Cream *

Interested in:

*Annick Goutal Petite Cherie*

*Twistband hairties in any color*

*Kerastase or Orofluido *

PM me if interested please!


----------



## Jennabean (Apr 12, 2012)

*Updated list on page 32*

*Here is the link to my trade thread  *

*https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125510/jennabeans-trade-thread*


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 12, 2012)

Updated and bumped:

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have for trade :
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyDBV (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi everyone ,

I have the following items for trade and please pm if you are interested in trading for anything I have. I am open to trades for items not on my wishlist.

*Items for trade:*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck-  used once 

Tea Forte 3 pack- Cherry Marzipan, Honey Yuzu,Cucumber Mint

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine- used once 

Twistband hair tie -pink- never used

Dermalogica Microfoliant -never used 

Essie A Cut Above- used once

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse- 2 packets 

Zoya nail polish in Lotus

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien-tried once

Weleda Pomegranate  firming night cream-still sealed- exp date 9/2012

*Wishlist : *

Beauty Blender 

Revolutions Organic Beauty Balm

Julep nail polish in Hayden, Melissa or any other color 

Essie Set in Stone


----------



## britles (Apr 12, 2012)

*ITEMS FOR TRADE:*

FULL SIZE ITEMS:

Used Once- Benefit High Beam

Julep in Natasha (bright orange) .27 oz Used Once

Julep in Oscar (gold glitter) .27 oz Never Used

Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub 3 oz (used once)

Essie Brooch the Subject (nude) .46 oz Used Once

Essie A Crewed Interest (light but bright pink) .46 oz Used Once

Not Your Mothers Beach Babe Spray- Used Once

NYX Eyeshadow Trio in Shangri-la (Yellow, Orange, Melon) Swatched

The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer Bronzer- New

Benta Berry Exfoliating Facial Cleanser (Used Once) 30 ml (Full Size)

Alima Organics Lip Balm (when box arrives)

BIRCHBOX SIZED SAMPLES:

Zoya in Kristen .25 oz

Viva La Juicy .05 oz

Per-fekt Skinn Perfecting Gel in Radiant .02 oz

Sugar Rose Lipbalm (Sephora birthday size)

Philosophy Microdelivery Triple Acid Brightening Peel (1 pad)

Juice Beauty Blemish clearing serum .17 oz

Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink .06 oz

Perricone Cosmeceuticals Face Finishing Moisturizer .07 oz

Shiseido Bio Performance Cream .05 oz

One Love Organics Easy Does It Daily Cleanser

One Love Organics Morning Glory Brightening Drops

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift (when box arrives)

Benta Berry Exfoliating Facial Cleanser (when box arrives)

WISHLIST:

Tarte Lipsurgence (Any color except Joy)

Beauty Blender

Revolutions Beauty Balm

Benefit Sunbeam

Benefit Porefessional

Basically ANYTHING Benefit

Dermalogica Microfoliant

Willa Facewipes

Dirt Scrubs

Any JR Watkins products

Microderma Face Mitt

But I LOVE BEAUTY PRODUCTS!!!!! So send me a PM with any trade offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will trade multiple samples for single full size products both ways if it is a good trade.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 12, 2012)

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique *7 day scrub cream (unopened)

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    1 Small angle *Ulta* blush brush, unused, doesnâ€™t look like that good of quality and a small eye shadow Ulta brush unused

v    *Ulta* eye shadow quad from a free gift, unopened, 4 shades of brown: Bone, Mysitque, Espresso, and Gold Dust

v    *Cattiva* Lip Liner in Nude Full Size in Box, opened box to look at, but the lid has never been taken off

v    *Hydroxatone* Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex moisturizer .35 oz (sealed in plastic)

v    *Benefit* Sheer Oil-Free Triple performing facial lotion deluxe sized in a small glass bottle (never used)

v    *Benefit* Foamingly Clean 1 step Facial Cleansing Lotion (deluxe sized â€“ pretty small)

v    *J.R. Watkins *full size Natural Beeswax Lip Balm in Peppermint ~ Brand new and sealed

v    *J.R. Watkins *Lavender Hand and Cuticle Salve ~ Brand new and sealed .25 oz

v    *J.R. Watkins *Lemon Hand and Cuticle Salve ~ Brand new and sealed .25 oz

v    *Benefit *Girl Meets Pearl deluxe sample ~ sealed and brand new

v    *Benefit *Highbeam brightener ~ sealed and brand new

v    *Blingtone *eye shadow in emerald green from Beauty Army ~ Brand new and sealed full size (the pan came lose from the actual compact but the eye shadow is fine)

v    *Benta Berry* G-1 Facial Cleanser ~ New from Birchbox

v    *Kahina *Giving Beauty Facial Lotion ~ New from Birchbox

v    *Yes to Blueberries* Brightening Facial Towelettes ~ New from Birchbox

v    *LuLu Organics *Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder ~ New from Birchbox

Wishlisht:

v    La Rocca Supreme Cream (or any other body product from them)

v    *Tarte Lipsurgence (Joy or Peaceful)*

v    Zoya polish (Lotus)

v    Blotting Linens

v    Revolution Freedom Glow (any color)

v    Dirt Scrub

v    Microderma Mitt

v    June Jacobs Pumpkin Polish

v    Unused Kate Spade Twirl Perfume

v    Unused Viva La Juicy Perfume


----------



## meaganola (Apr 12, 2012)

Time for an update and bump!

Bottles/jars/tubes/etc.:


Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer)
Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack)
Vichy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle)
Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair)
Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair)
Laura Geller Blush-n-Brighten in Honey Dipped (0.32 oz, which is full-sized.  Opened but unused) 
Laura Geller spackle under make-up primer in bronze (0.50 oz, tested once on the back of my hand)
Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Revolution Organics Freedom lipgloss in Freedom (.23 oz, aka full-sized.  Opened once but not used)
Color Club classic nail polish in He Loves Me (.25oz., unopened by me, but it arrived with a couple of smudges on the bottle)
Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder (5 grams)
The All Natural Face mineral eye shadows (Peach Ice and Purple Sunset, in adorable teeny tiny plastic clamshells), gel eyeliner (That Black), and brush (I'm considering the shadows, liner, and brush as one item for the purpose of a swap)
Vitacare toothbrush (medium firmness) 
Badger lip tint &amp; shimmer in a sort of bronzy shade (Not sure of size.  About a third of a normal lip balm, maybe?  Opened to see shade -- too warm for my skintone -- but not used)
Old Post Road Oils Pear Tree liquid soap, 2.5 oz (opened to sniff, not used)
Clinique High Impact mascara in black (gift-with-purchase, 0.14 oz, unopened)
Clinique double-ended lipstick (Raspberry Glace, unopened/unused, size unknown) and lipgloss (Fireberry, unopened/unused, size unknown) (this is also a GWP item)
Clinique Color Surge eye shadow trio (strawberry fudge duo plus slate stay matte)/blusher (new clover) combo compact with mirror and applicators (another GWP item, opened but not used)
Baker Creek heirloom lettuce seeds (it came in a Conscious Box, but I live in a second-floor apartment and have no place to plant anything!)
Befine Gentle Cleanser single-serve pack (.34 oz, unopened)
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15 single-serve pack (.34 oz, unopened) x2
Julep nail polishes (all used for one manicure each except for Hayden, which was swatched on one fake nail, and Rachel and Jodie, which have never been opened) -- Leah, Hayden, Stella, Rachel, Jodie

Perfume samples:


Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (1.75 ml, opened to sniff but not used)
Atelier Cologne in Orange Sanguine (1.75 ml?  2 ml?  I don't have the card any more, and this one was used once)
Wonderstruck (1.2 ml, unopened)

Sachets are back!  Note:  if items are listed together, they are all part of the same sample strip, so I'm considering them to be one sample:


Desert Essence Organics almond hand and body lotion (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger shampoo (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger conditioner (0.25 oz)
Eco-Dent original mint tooth brushing powder (0.02 oz, enough for one day/two brushings) x2
Eco-Dent Between! dental gum (2-piece packet)
Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (2 ml)
Julep spf 30 hand cream (2 ml)
L'Oreal Youth Code day/night cream (1 ml)
Vichy Cellu Destock cellulite cream (0.23 oz)
Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture shampoo and conditioner (0.33 oz each)
Pangea Organics Nigerian ginger with lavender and thyme facial cream (0.07 oz)
Fekkai Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (9 ml each)
Fekkai glossing cream (9 g)
Kiehl's Hair Conditioner and Grooming Aid Formula 133 (0.17 oz) x2
Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom (0.17 oz)
John Frieda Full Repair Full Body shampoo and conditioner (0.28 oz each)
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean shampoo and conditioner (0.34 oz each)
Kelapo coconut oil (0.5 oz)
Artisana coconut oil (1.19 oz)
Deep Steep candy-mint foot cream (0.25 oz)
Dr. Robin for kids spf 30+ sunscreen (0.8 oz)
Flawless ingrown hair serum (2 ml)
Neuma blow dry lotion, smoothing creme, and style texturizer (0.25 oz each)
Neuma renew shampoo and conditioner (0.25 oz each)

Wishlist:


Clark's Botanicals lip tint
lip balms (I'm a huge lip balm addict!)
JR Watkins products
just about any facial oil, especially a 10ml of Nuxe multipurpose oil (*not* the one with gold shimmer)
moisturizers for dry skin
Zoya Lotus mini 
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb  
Les Palais des Thes tea

dirt scrubs
bright pink lipgloss/lipstick/stain
exfoliators/scrubs (body and face)


----------



## missionista (Apr 13, 2012)

OK, someone else out there must be excited about these perfume samples, right?  I love them!

I have:

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (used once)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (used once)

The Petite Cherie is great in the vial, but doesn't work with my skin chemistry.  The Wonderstruck is too sweet for my tastes.

I want:

Atelier cologne--prefer vanille insensee, as I've tried the orange one.  Liked the orange, but want to see what the other is like.

Annick Goutal--Eau d'Hadrien, maybe it will work better than the other

BLK DNM

LIV GRN in Natural only--I have the one in Earth


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 13, 2012)

I have the _$25 OFF ORDERS OF $50 OR MORE_ "gift card" code for DermStore from MyGlam if anyone is interested in using it. I've come to the realization that I won't be using it and since it expires on 5/1/2012, I thought maybe someone else would like to use it. 

I'm new around here and am still limited to only two PMs per day, so if you are interested maybe you could PM me with an alternative way of contacting you to give you the code. I'll be happy to send it to whoever asks for it first... _if_ anyone wants it, that is.

Sent to someone. :]


----------



## eschwanda (Apr 13, 2012)

*What I have*

Show Stoppers

Dolce and Gabana light blue perfume

BLK DNM perfume 11

Dermalogica daily microfoliant

Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer

Fresh Sugar Rose

*What I want*

Beauty Blender

PTR anti-shine mattifying gel

Miss Jessieâ€™s products

Orofluido elixir

Microdermamitt

Revolution organics freedom glow beauty balm

Dirt scrubs

*Successful trades withâ€¦*

Auntboo

Thewendybird

Memu0106 (x2)

Ampym

oOlivecolored

Lady41


----------



## Kbugg2163 (Apr 13, 2012)

*ITEMS FOR TRADE:*

FULL SIZE ITEMS:

Benefit the Porefessional primer new in box

Tarte vitamin infused lip gloss in Nirvana a sheer red new in box

Philosophy Sweet kisses lip gloss in Melon Daiquiri new sealed

NYX lashes in el148 teardrop new in box

AHAVA purifying mud mask 4.4oz new sealed

Euphoria by Calvin Kline roller ball double ended. One side euphoria one side forbidden euphoria

Chi Straight Guard styling cream

BIRCHBOX SIZED SAMPLES:

Coach Poppy floral .05 fl oz

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien .06 fl oz

Sugar Rose Lipbalm (Sephora birthday size)

Supersmile icy mint toothpaste .5 fl oz tube

Urban Decay 24/7 shadow pencil in Delinquent a bright purple *from the holiday pencil shadow box*

DDF Ultra-light oil free Moisturizing dew

Hydroxatone sunsoak Age-defying self tanner 0.2 fl oz

Wella Brilliance hair care try me set- includes 1.7 fl oz Shampoo, 1 fl oz Conditioner,and a 0.84 fl oz treatment

NUXE multi-usage dry shimmer oil0.33 fl oz

Benefit BadGal lash mascarra sample

Pur Minerals cease crease eyeshadow primer .07oz

Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara 0.16 fl.oz

BeFine skin care sampler *from aprils box* *pending*

Dr. dennis gross extra strength alpha beta peel pads step 1 and 2- 1 time use treatment *pending*

Versace Bright Crystal 0.17fl oz deluxe bottled sample

Dermalogica 1.7 fl oz special cleansing gel

Urban Decay Greed mini primer from Ulta 0.13oz new in box

Benefit mini skincare collection- small jars of It's potent eye cream, Foaming clean face wash, and triple performance facial emulsion

DKNY golden delicious deluxe sample bodle 0.24oz new in box!

Dermalogica daily microfoliant- used once-It's just not for me.

Urban Decay Razor Sharp powder mini 3.75g

WISHLIST:

Tarte Lipsurgence any color

Beauty Blender

Revolutions Beauty Balm

Microderma Face Mitt

color club neon nail

Incoco (any pattern)

Exude Lipstick

Laura Gellar Blush

Zoya Polish in Kristen

Twist tie hair ties *any color I looove them*

Anything Juice Beauty

Julip polishes

Eye rock stick on liner

colored eye primer

Wen cleansing conditioner

Tea samples

But I am a product Junkie so I pretty much love EVERYTHING *organic/ all natural products are one of my addictions*  =-) Also I'm new to the boards so I only get 2 PMs .....Womp womp womp..


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 13, 2012)

> *ITEMS FOR TRADE:*
> 
> FULL SIZE ITEMS:
> 
> ...


 I have a mini pot of Benefit Creaseless Shadow/Liner in RSVP that is new, I don't know the size but it was in a sephora a set that I bought two of and I haven't finished my first one. I also have a Stay don't Stray mini if you want as an extra, i love my udpp. I need another Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing serum. Let me know if you are interested!


----------



## Seifertam (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm out of PMs for the day apparently lol, I can throw in my Taylor Swift sample in there as well if you'd be interested. I know I have some other non-birchbox samples at home I can post later.
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Things to trade:
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 13, 2012)

I know this is for Birchbox but I got in my glam urban decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil in woodstock which is a pink color. It's a pretty color but I've tried my friends and I'm to pale for it, but it would be pretty on darker skin.Would like to trade for a black, purple, even teal color eyeliner.. Doesn't have to be the same brand. Pm me if u have something!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 13, 2012)

This is an updated list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have some things for trade.  

*BB Samples*

Redken Shine Brillance 02 2.1 Fl Oz (never used)

Laura Geller Spackle no color (never used)

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Borghese Moisture intensifier never used

*depending on if i get the box the site says:*

Yu-Be moisturizing skin cream

Marula- the Leakey collection

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

*Samples- NonBB*

Dr. Brandt dark circles away (sephora sample)

Dermalogica active moisture .75 Fl Oz (never used)

Dermalogica Ultracalming Mist 1.7 Fl Oz.(never used)

Dermalogica Muli-active toner 1.7 Fl Oz.  (never used)

TanTowel Classic x 6

La Fresh travel packages- I will give these out to anyone that wants to trade other items unless other wise.

     Anti-Bacterial wipes

     Feminine hygiene

     Hydrating lotion

     Nail polish remover

     eye &amp; lip makeup remover

     Makeup remover

     Lens cleaning

*Perfume samples*

Ageless Harvey Prince

Gold Michael Kors

Burbery Body

Viva La Juicy x2

Jadore Dior

Ed hardy Hearts and Daggers x2

Ed hardy

U.S.A John Varvatos

*Full size- NonBB*

Stila One step in light (Still in the box, never used) discontinued 

Stila One step in Tone ( used once, Not my color) discontinued

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gel ( never used)

Burt's Bees facial cream cleanser Sensitive (tired once didn't like it)

On10 lip balms (2)  Chocolate, Vanilla cream (never used)

eyeshadow pallets (swatched only)

I have combo makeup set

blush( swatched, looked better online when bought)

*I would like*

Origins- anything

H20- serums, hand and nail cream

Jouer body butter

Tarte makeup

   -lip crayon in lucky

   -gel eyeliner

Josie Maran Mascara instant natural volume argan mascara any size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The coasters from a few boxes back

PM me if there is anything else you think i would be interested in for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Seifertam (Apr 13, 2012)

Everything is unused unless otherwise stated.

From BirchBox:

*JuiceBeauty* Oil Free Moisturizer 1fl oz (its like 4/5 full, was sent to me that way)

*Violent Lips* pink leopard

*Supersmile* Powdered Mouth rinse

*Essie Luxeffects* in Set in Stones (used once)* (PENDING)*

*Befine* Sampler

Other Samples:

*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1 fl oz

*Clarisonic* Refreshing Gel Cleanser 1 fl oz

*Aveda* Smooth Infusion Style Prep Smoother .34 fl oz

*Elizabeth Arden* all skin types 2-in-1 cleanser 1 fl oz

*Elizabeth Arden* Ceramide Gold Ultra Restorative 7 Capsules/.11 fl oz

*Elizabeth Arden*Prevage Day ultra protection anti aging moisturizer SPF 30 PA++

*Clinique *High Impact Mascara in 01 Black

*Avon* Ultra Luxury eye liner in U40 Dark Brown (light use from swatching, has been resharpened, never used on eye)

*Elizabeth Arden *Lash Extending Treatment Mascara in 01 Black .09 oz

*Tarte* Natural Cheek Stain in Glam .17 oz

Lancome Eyeshadow Duo in Gaze and Optic (Peachy color and a Lavender color)

Full Size Products:

*Bare Minerals* Loose Eye shadows (all lightly used)


true gold
pamper
classic rock
flicker
black pearl
caviar
madras
shantung
shimmer
*Elizabeth Arden* Ceramide Ultra Lipstick in Iced Mocha

*Elizabeth Arden *Ceramide Ultra Lipstick in Amethyst

*Estee Lauder *Pure Color Eyeshadow Palette (Tea Biscuit 60, Plum Pop 14, Rose Confetti 11, Pale Moon 13, Black Moon w-08, Amethyst 09, Sugar Cube 30)

*Avon *true color Romantic Mauves Quad (pink slip, mauved, silver plum, golden plum)

What I'm Looking For:

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (the more the merrier)

Exude Lipstick

BeautyBlender - hell ill even take a used one.

Zoya Nail Polish (no yellows)

Color Club Nail Polish (no yellows)

One Love Organics Waterless Beauty Balm (also, the more the merrier)

Hair Spray Samples

Julep Nail Polishes are cool too.

ybf Brow Pencil (i have been wanting one of these forevvvveeerrrr i know its a long shot but i figured what the heck.)

I'm open to any other suggestions for trades (except for perfume) so hit me up


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 13, 2012)

*I started my own thread for my list. Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 13, 2012)

*I Have:*

Bvlgari Jasmine Noir- sample vial

Benetint lip stain- 4ml

Apothederm stretch mark cream .7 fl oz.

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in the color Pearl .07 fl oz

Be fine single serve gentle cleanser packet .34 fl oz.

Julep polish in Helena (used once)

Julep polish in Leah (used once)

Julep polish in Melissa (never used)

Eye Rock designer liner pack (unopened)

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift

Dr, Andrew Weil for Origins Mega Bright skin tone correcting serum (packet- .05 fl. oz)

Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream .06 fl oz. packet

Harajuku Lovers G sample vial

The Body Shop Mari Mari sample vial

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue sample vial

Privet Bloom by Hampton Sun sample vial(pending)

Super Goop Sunscreen Wipes(pending)

Tea Forte samples

*I would like:*

Tarte Lipsurgence

Stila eyeliner in a blue/black/ or brown shade or any eyeliner for that matter, except liquid.

That's all I can think of right now!

PM or email me at [email protected]


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 13, 2012)

UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Clairvoyant perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

Nick Chavez Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

Nick Chavez Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

Nick Chavez Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

Maybelline Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times)

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz)
Oscar Blandi olio di jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 fl oz)

April MyGlam makeup bag (shiny metallic pink)

All-Belle false lashes in the style Yellow Haunt

Dermstore Lip Quench

*Wishlist*

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
BB Cream (lightest color)
Mascara
Urban Decay eyeshadow

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream
Purple, teal, or electric blue eyeliner
Laura Geller, MAC, or NARS blush (cool toned)

DDF Brightening Cleanser

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup and eye creams. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, and mega789.


----------



## sihaya (Apr 13, 2012)

Things up for trade:  All items new unless otherwise listed. 

*Birchbox*

1. Color Club nailpolish- mini in Age of Aquarius

2. Viva La Juicy sample 

3. the elastic hair ties in dark orange, light orange, yellow and lime green.

4. Revolution organics beauty balm (expecting next week when box arrives) *pending*

*All others*

1. NYX roll on shimmer in sea foam (swatched on clean hand) 

2. Dermstore Lipquench 

3. pink lashes box from myglam- All Belle-

4. Shine control X out

5. Urban Decay- Junkie *pending*

6. Murad Skin perfecting primer *pending*

7. Anastasia Beverly Hills lash lifting mascara in black

8. Laura mercier foundation primer 1oz. 

9. Cailyn Line fix gel liner with 2 cailyn shadows light shimmer and a silver glitter ( i believe they can be used with the gel liner to create new looks) 

10. Bareminerals Glee all over face color regular size 

11. myglam april bag. 

*WANTS:*

1. Orofluido elixir

2. Kerastase elixir

3. Shu Emura oil

4. Microderma mitt

Interested in skin care like moisturizers/ cleansers/ etc so let me know if there' something in those categories that you might want to trade..


----------



## sarahm (Apr 13, 2012)

Great trade with vogliadivintage!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 13, 2012)

Update and Bump:

*What I have:*

[SIZE=12pt]In my ideal world, I would trade my Box #4 for Box #28, just to put that out there. Otherwise, this is what I have to trade:[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Zoya* TRUE Spring Collection[/SIZE] (not sure which color yet) (PENDING)

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Dropps* Laundry Detergent[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]telier *Cologne Orange Sanguine Petite Cologne Absolue[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]OlÃ¬e* Biologique Huile Moderne (PENDING)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Le Palais des ThÃ©s* Tea Bags - ThÃ© du Hammam (PENDING)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Le Palais des ThÃ©s* Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s (PENDING)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Revolution* Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia, Anne and Selena (all full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Essential Cuticle Oil (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Clinique* Dual lipstick/lip gloss in Sunset and Tenderheart (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Ulta* Dual Ended Eye Liner in Chocolate and Deep Brown (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Flipside (full size)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]NYX* roller in Almond (Full size, swatched on hand only)[/SIZE]

*What I want:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Lip Gloss or Mascaras[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]MicrodermaMitt* (body)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Any *Dirt* Scrubs[/SIZE]

*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin 

Tamala Nails


----------



## mega789 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Wish List:*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

*Zoya - Lotus*

Weleda products

Shu Uemura (Essence oil)

Algenist face products

Dirt

Julep - color Megan

Oribe hair products

Gloss Moderne

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Eve Lom cleanser

BB cream 

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

* From Birchbox I have:*

* Willa naturals *- on the go wipes

* Befine - *1* *Exfoliating Cleanser with Brown Sugar, Sweet Almond &amp; Oats

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* twirl By Kate spade - *.05 parfum spray - tested not even 1 spritz, just half pump to smell

*Other products (New unless specified)*

 *Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense (thick) *packet 0.51 oz

* Kerastase Homme (Densifying)- Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

* Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax *- *Life Drops *(leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* Smashbox* - Photo Finish Foundation Primer packet 0.053 oz or 1.5 ml

 *Phyto* - phytodefrisant botanical hair relaxing balm 0.5 oz tube (trade pending)

 *Pureology* - Supersmooth Relaxing hair masque 0.25 oz

 *Tea forte* - 2 packets of forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Mustela Double Action Stretch Marks *0.17 oz (trade pending)

 *dermalogica* - Age reversal eye complex packet

 *boscia* - Restorative Eye Treatment 0.03 oz

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *Clinique* - happy perfume spray - great travel bottle 0.14 oz - barely a spritz to test

 *Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - New - 2 oz bottle

 *Shu Uemura* - Depsea Moisture replenishing lotion (direct from Japan) - bottle 0.6 oz

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

 *StriVectin-SD* 0.1 oz

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

 *Clinique - Lipstick (color: A Different Grape) NEW /  has small scuff on tip of lipstick, ( can show picture, but definitely not used)*

*KIEHL'S*

* Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado x2. Each 0.05 oz*

* Acai - Damage Correcting Moisturizer  0.10 oz*

* Acai - Damage - Repairing Serum 0.05 oz *

* Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

* Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

* Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

* Amino Acid conditioner  x 2 - 0.17 each*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*TimeBalm - Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW*

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*SHU UEMURA - Silk Oil Camelia Smoothing fluid - used a few times 1.7 oz*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampypm.* Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 13, 2012)

*Birchbox*:

Lotions/moisturizers 

Juice Beauty Oil free moisturizer

La Rocca Champagne and shimmer Supreme creme. (Opened to test on wrist once.)

Life style extras

Dropps Laundry detergent

Perfume samples

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift

Harvey Prince: Yogini

Nail polishes 

Essie: Set in stone

Zoya: Bevin

Zoya: Lotus (told mom in law she couldn't have it lol)

*MyGlam:*

Hair

KeraColor NATURAL  For all hair types Color enhancing leave-in treatment

Skin care

Freeman Enzyme mask pineapple

Murad eye lift perfector

Premier Instant stretching and revitalizing mask

Premier  Biox anti aging complex intensive age treatment cream

X-OUT Shine control

Lip

Dermstore Lip Quench (Opened to test on wrist.)

I have all three brushes (blender, liner and shadow) plus the pouch. I used the blender once, had a reaction. I did wash and use sanitizing spray on the brush.

*Beauty Army*

Makeup

Purely cosmetics pure mineral foundation in olive beige.

MyFace cosmetics MyMix foundation in Medium 02

Please note that I did open these two items to swatch on wrist. They was far to light for me. 

Lip

Pur-lisse Lip comfort daily lip nourisher (unopened only selected for filling order)

_*Wish list*_

Any other Urban Decay 24/7 liner than radium

Beauty blender

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in blushed

Lipstick Queen invisible liner

Any lip exfoliator

Stilla smudge stick any color but Lion fish

ANY WEIâ„¢ High Performance Face Treatment Pad Collection

Any scrubs/masks for face

Any loose pigment (non glittery if that exists lol )

and of course Nyx Jumbo pencil in Milk

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you need a pic of an item just pm me and let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I send items I do provide tracking number. I do my best to use priority mail (2-3 day) 

Perfect trades with:

isadorra2002,  Ampym


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 14, 2012)

(double posted removed. sorry!)


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 14, 2012)

For Trade:

Pangea Organics Lip Balm (.25oz, full sized)

Pangea Organics Facial Scrub (.17 oz, packet)

Lavanila The Healthy Body Butter in Vanilla Coconut (1oz, tube)

Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash (2 oz, bottle)

Glow And Go Travel Puff  in Kissed By The Sun (1.5g, packet)

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift  (.04 oz, regular perfume sample size)

You can see an image of everything here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/gallery/image/view/album/12033/id/137230/sort/display_order

Wishlist:

MicrodermaMittÂ® Body Mitt

amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve

Color Club Neon Nail Polish (any color)

Zoya TRUE Spring Collection (any color)

essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish (any color)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens

Supergoop!Â® Sunscreen Swipesâ„¢

Koh Gen Do Cleansing Water Cloths

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie

Shiseido Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Papers

I will trade multiple samples if the item you have is of higher value. Just make an offer. Thanks!


----------



## KyleeLane (Apr 14, 2012)

I have 3 Lipsurgence for trade! 2 x Amused (stain) Brand new in box 1 x Frisky (luster) it has been heavily swatched twice on (just washed!) hand for blog post. Would like to trade for Mally shadow sticks (not Twlight)! I have no problem trading my swatched LipSurgence for a swatched product of yours.


----------



## sweeks (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Here's what I've got for trade. Products are new and unopened unless otherwise stated.Products are from Birchbox, Sample Society, and MyGlam Bag:


Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift perfume sample (.04 fl oz)
Pur 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer in Medium (.3 oz) - swatched on hand once
All-Belle Natural Lash False Eyelashes (these are from my April MyGlam bag. The info on the box isn't in English, so I don't know what it says - Sorry!)
Oscar Blandi Hair Serum sample (.169 fl oz)
DDF Amplifying Elixer (.05 fl oz)
Dermstore Lip Quench (.21 oz) - This is a full-size product that has never been opened
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (.03 oz) - swatched on hand once
April My Glam bag (metallic pink)

Products in Sachets/Packets:


Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment for all hair types (.17 fl oz) - two packets attached together
Murad Eye Lift Perfector (.015 fl oz) - single-use packet
Pur-lisse spf 30 Essential Daily Moisturizer (.14 oz) - packet with enough product for one or two applications

I also have the $25 Dermstore discount code for a purchase of $50 or more (from MyGlam). The code expires on May 1, and I won't use it before then.

My wishlist:


Urban Decay makeup (I'd love to have the eye pencil in a different color)
Tarte products
Beauty Blender
Zoya nail polish
dirt products
Wei products
BeFine products
Pangea products

That said, I love trying new products (especially makeup)!


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 14, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

I have things from both birchbox and myglam:

-AHAVA Body Lotion (used 2x)

-Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Liner (I swatched this, and I'm not even sure how it happened but the liner was moved upward and some of it was knocked off, so this is an opened, damaged, unused item, except for the swatch. But it still has life left and I won't use it. It's a brown color.)

-Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap (Unused, unopened).

-Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream ("Swatched" 1x)

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation (Unused, unopened)

-Full Size UD Sin (swatched)

-TheBalm Luscious Lani (swatched)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

Wishlist:

Julep Spring-y colors

Almost any nail polish, just ask.

Posietint, benetint.

I'm very open to many things. Make me an offer =)

Shoot me a PM!


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 14, 2012)

Updating with all my new April Samples!



> *Birchbox*
> 
> Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10 sheets)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamala Nails (Apr 14, 2012)

*




 *Awesome swaps with vogliadivintage and tevans. Thanks Ladies! 





*I have available (all new) :*

a Twistband Hair thingy

Eye rock liner stickers

Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mud mask

CO Bigelow shampoo/conditioner set

Jouer Pink Lip gloss

Juicy Couture perfume sample

Harvey Prince Ageless perfume sample

Lauren Brooke Cosmetics botanical lipgloss (full size) in Winterberry (from Eco-Emi)

Zoya Sooki mini (swatched on one nail wheel)

Pangea Organics Facial Toner (Green Mandarin and Sweet Lime)

Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask

Aveda Calming Body Cleanser (1.7 oz bottle) (from Aveda, not Birchbox)

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor sample in the Color Confidence (from Sephora, not Birchbox)

Miss Jessie's CrÃ¨me De La CrÃ¨me Conditioner (two 1 oz packets)

Miss Jessie's Original Curly Meringue sample from Birchbox

Befine Skincare Sampler (3 packets of cleanser and 2 of the moisturizer)

*I can send a picture of any sample, just ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*I am looking for the:*

Dermalogica Microfoliant (staple can always use this) Zoya Izzy mini (pink) or Megan mini Wen cleansing conditioner (anykind) The Dermstore coupon/card from MyGlam   I am "amalata" on Makeup Alley is you would like to check my swap feed back.  100%


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 14, 2012)

UPDATED!
 



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 14, 2012)

I added some more thing to my list which in on page 18.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have the box #9 up for trade. I want a box with the revolution beauty balm. I know some of you got double boxes with the revolution bb. If someone would like i will trade my whole box for one of them. I love my box but I got the same box from a friend. In my box is the befine box with cleanser and moisturizer, zoya in Bevin, blueberry wipes, lulu hair powder, Taylor swift wonderstruck. It has a a value of about $25. Just pm me!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Hey everyone,*

*I'm getting box #8 on Monday. Does anyone want to swap boxes?*

*I'd like box 28, 22, 14 or 4.*

*Here is box 8:* http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&amp;key=29cf076c3b306cc9d6d2dc62520eb734&amp;loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makeuptalk.com%2Ft%2F124804%2Fbirchbox-the-april-boxes&amp;v=1&amp;libid=1334452059838&amp;out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.birchbox.com%2Fshop%2Fbirchbox-1%2Fapril-2012%2Fapril12box8&amp;ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.makeuptalk.com%2Ft%2F124804%2Fbirchbox-the-april-boxes%2F1800&amp;title=Birchbox%20-%20The%20April%20boxes&amp;txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.birchbox.com%2Fshop%2Fbirchbox-1%2Fapril-2012%2Fapril12box8&amp;jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13344520715891


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 14, 2012)

***NEW trade list at the top of page 30***


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have the box #9 up for trade. I want a box with the revolution beauty balm. I know some of you got double boxes with the revolution bb. If someone would like i will trade my whole box for one of them. I love my box but I got the same box from a friend. In my box is the befine box with cleanser and moisturizer, zoya in Bevin, blueberry wipes, lulu hair powder, Taylor swift wonderstruck. It has a a value of about $25. Just pm me!



I found someone to trade witth. Thanks for the messages!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

What I have:

Julep Meryl 

Julep Blake (swatched only) (PENDING)

Becca Eye Tint in Vicune

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich 

Urban Decay XXX Shine Lip Gloss in Kinky (full size, small amount squeezed out to swatch)

I'd be willing to trade my Orofluido sample for Juice Beauty or Befine products

Bath and Body Works 2 oz lotions in Aruba Coconut and Pink Chiffon (both smell awesome, but I have full sizes).

Things I'm interested in:

Juice Beauty products (any)

Befine products

dirt scrubs

the myGlam shadow and liner brushes and/or case

any BB cream (in light shades)

any TheBalm product

bright colorful shadows, especially mineral ones

Open to other suggestions.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 14, 2012)

UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*Clairvoyant* perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

*Nick Chavez *Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

*Nick Chavez *Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

*Nick Chavez *Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

*RAWcolor* All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

*Salvatore Ferragamo *Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

*Keracolor* Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
*L'Oreal *Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

*Maybelline* Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

*L'Oreal *HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times)

*Murad* Skin Perfecting Primer (Deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz)
*Oscar Blandi *olio di jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 fl oz)

April MyGlam makeup bag (shiny metallic pink)

All-Belle false lashes in the style Yellow Haunt

*Dermstore* Lip Quench

*Napoleon Perdis *Coral Island Lip Gloss in Mango

*Wishlist*

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner (any color)

Lip scrub

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence (any color)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
BB Cream (lightest color)
Mascara
Urban Decay eyeshadow

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream
Purple, teal, or electric blue eyeliner
Laura Geller, MAC, or NARS blush (or any others that are cool toned)

DDF Brightening Cleanser

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, and mega789.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2012)

A few new things added (in bold), a few things removed.  All unopened and unused unless noted:


*Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 oz)* 
*Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (0.17 oz)*

*Napoleon Perdis Coral Island lipgloss in strawberry (opened see what the color looked like on the wand, not used)*

*Zoya Bevin mini, used once (willing to swap this one only for a Zoya Lotus mini.  I like it enough to keep it, but I'm willing to part with it for sparkly purple!)*

Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer)
Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack)
Vichy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle)
Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair)
Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair)
Laura Geller Blush-n-Brighten in Honey Dipped (0.32 oz, which is full-sized.  Opened but unused) 
Laura Geller spackle under make-up primer in bronze (0.50 oz, tested once on the back of my hand)
Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Revolution Organics Freedom lipgloss in Freedom (.23 oz, aka full-sized.  Opened once but not used)
Color Club classic nail polish in He Loves Me (.25oz., unopened by me, but it arrived with a couple of smudges on the bottle)
Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder (5 grams)
The All Natural Face mineral eye shadows (Peach Ice and Purple Sunset, in adorable teeny tiny plastic clamshells), gel eyeliner (That Black), and brush (I'm considering the shadows, liner, and brush as one item for the purpose of a swap)
Vitacare toothbrush (medium firmness) 
Badger lip tint &amp; shimmer in a sort of bronzy shade (Not sure of size.  About a third of a normal lip balm, maybe?  Opened to see shade -- too warm for my skintone -- but not used)
Old Post Road Oils Pear Tree liquid soap, 2.5 oz (opened to sniff, not used)
Clinique High Impact mascara in black (gift-with-purchase, 0.14 oz, unopened)
Clinique double-ended lipstick (Raspberry Glace, unopened/unused, size unknown) and lipgloss (Fireberry, unopened/unused, size unknown) (this is also a GWP item)
Clinique Color Surge eye shadow trio (strawberry fudge duo plus slate stay matte)/blusher (new clover) combo compact with mirror and applicators (another GWP item, opened but not used)
Baker Creek heirloom lettuce seeds (it came in a Conscious Box, but I live in a second-floor apartment and have no place to plant anything!)
Befine Gentle Cleanser single-serve pack (.34 oz, unopened)
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15 single-serve pack (.34 oz, unopened) x2
Julep nail polishes (all used for one manicure each except for Hayden, which was swatched on one fake nail, and Rachel and Jodie, which have never been opened) -- Leah, Stella, Rachel, Jodie

Perfume samples:


Wonderstruck (1.2 ml, unopened)
Love perfume samples but hate that they're usually not in sprayers?  I have the solution!  A whole bunch of 1.5 ml atomizers.  Just pour your sample in, snap the sprayer on top (I usually cushion the top and bottom with a washcloth because they require a bit of force to close, but a little too much force will shatter it.  After you feel two gentle pops, it's ready to use.  The first pop means it's seated, for lack of a better word, and the second means it's sealed), and there you go.  They're non-refillable, but if you just want to use the perfume sample up without having to mess with the vial every time, they're perfect.  

Sachets are back!  Note:  if items are listed together, they are all part of the same sample strip, so I'm considering them to be one sample:


Desert Essence Organics almond hand and body lotion (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger shampoo (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger conditioner (0.25 oz)
Eco-Dent original mint tooth brushing powder (0.02 oz, enough for one day/two brushings) x2
Eco-Dent Between! dental gum (2-piece packet)
Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (2 ml)
Julep spf 30 hand cream (2 ml)
L'Oreal Youth Code day/night cream (1 ml)
Vichy Cellu Destock cellulite cream (0.23 oz)
Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture shampoo and conditioner (0.33 oz each)
Pangea Organics Nigerian ginger with lavender and thyme facial cream (0.07 oz)
Fekkai Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (9 ml each)
Fekkai glossing cream (9 g)
Kiehl's Hair Conditioner and Grooming Aid Formula 133 (0.17 oz) x2
Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom (0.17 oz)
John Frieda Full Repair Full Body shampoo and conditioner (0.28 oz each)
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean shampoo and conditioner (0.34 oz each)
Kelapo coconut oil (0.5 oz)
Artisana coconut oil (1.19 oz)
Deep Steep candy-mint foot cream (0.25 oz)
Dr. Robin for kids spf 30+ sunscreen (0.8 oz)
Flawless ingrown hair serum (2 ml)
Neuma blow dry lotion, smoothing creme, and style texturizer (0.25 oz each)
Neuma renew shampoo and conditioner (0.25 oz each)

Wishlist:


Clark's Botanicals lip tint
lip balms (I'm a huge lip balm addict!)
JR Watkins products
just about any facial oil, especially a 10ml of Nuxe multipurpose oil (*not* the one with gold shimmer)
moisturizers for dry skin
Zoya Lotus mini 
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb  
Les Palais des Thes tea

dirt scrubs
bright pink lipgloss/lipstick/stain
exfoliators/scrubs (body and face)


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, here is an update of all the items I have:

UPDATED

*Full Size:*

-No. 7 High Lights Illuminating Lotion (dupe for Benefit High Beam)

-Lavera Trend No. 2 Eyeliner in Brown 

-Becca Eye tint in Pewter 

-Milani Baked Blush in Coralina (swatched color)

-Hello Kitty Blotting Sheets (100 sheets)

*Samples:*

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Mystic &amp; Different Lipstick in Shy (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (.18 oz)

-X out Shine Control (.75 oz)

-Clinique Take the Day off Removed for lips, lids, &amp; eyes (1.7oz)

-Clinique long last glosswear in Air Kiss &amp; Different Lipstick in Think Bronze (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser (1.7 oz)

-VIchy 3 in 1 One step Cleanser (1 fl oz)

-Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25 oz)

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5 fl oz each)

-Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream &amp; Night Cream (.17 fl. oz each )

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer (.18 oz)

-Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in Lilac (.24 fl oz)

-Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in Apricot (.24 fl. oz)

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear SPF 15 in Kissyfit (.07 fl oz)

*Nail Polish:*

-Julep Nail Polish in Leah

-Julep Nail Polish in Penelope

-Nail Strips in Zebra Print (includes zebra print emery board, this is from Claire's)

*Perfume Samples:*

-BLK DNM

*Foil Samples:*

-Self tanning Natural &amp; Uniform Color Comodynes

-Eboost Orange Flavor

*Items on my Wish List:*

*Anything from Ahava (hand lotion, body lotion, just no moisturizer b/c I have oily skin)*

*Kiehls Dark Spot Corrector*

*Willa Cleansing Face Towelettes *

*Wen Conditioner from MyGlam*

*Twistband Hair Ties in any color *

I am pretty open about any other products just let me know thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm getting box #22, the box hasn't arrived yet, should be here by Tuesday 4/17. I'm not attached to anything in this box.
Befine Gentle Cleanser
Le Palais des Thes Tea Bags - ThÃ© du Hammam
Le Palais des Thes Tea Bags - ThÃ© des AlizÃ©s
dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15
Orofluido Elixir

Vapour Organics lip gloss

I was looking forward to the microderm mitt or zoya polish in bevin. If anyone is interested in trading, PM me and let me know.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Apr 15, 2012)

*BB Items for Trade:*

- Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer

- Amika Obliphica Nourishing Hair Mask

- Stila Eye Shadow Palette "Classic Smoky Eye" - Swatches on a piece of paper

- Nick Chavez Yucca Root Shampooing Cream

- Harvey Prince Ageless The Scent of Youth - sprayed twice

- Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Pearl

- Pangea Organics Facial Cream - Nigerian Ginger with Lavender &amp; Thyme - tried twice... just a tiny bit

- Grandma Stelle - Refreshing Hand Soap

- Color Club Polish - Peace Out Purple (I will only trade this for a MicrodermaMitt, a Tarte Lipsurgence in Moody, or eyeliner)

- Color Club Polish - Lava Lamp

- Ahava - Essential Day Moisturizer Normal to Dry Skin

- Orofluido

*Non BB Items for Trade:*

- packet of Fresh Soy Face Cleanser

- packet of Bliss Ingrown Hair Eliminating Peeling Pads - 1 pad

- Philosophy 3-in-1 Shampoo, Shower Gel &amp; Bubble Bath - Snow Angel - 2 oz.

- Julep Nail Polish - Oscar (Gold Glitter) Full ize

- Proactiv Green Tea Moisturizer - Full Size - 2.5 oz.

- Calista Tools - Achieve 10 - Styling Cream - 2 oz.

- Julep Topcoat for Hair - 2.5 oz.

*Wishlist:*

- MicrodermaMitt (either one!)

- Zoya Polish in Bevin or Dove or other Zoya or Essie Polishes

- Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti Shine Mattifying Gel

- Stila Smudge Stick - Purple Tang

- Tarte Lipsurgence - Lust or Moody

- Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint

- Revolution Organics Beauty Balm

- Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine

- Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

- Urban Decay Primer Potion

- Wei Pomegranate Buffing Beads

- Colorscience Powder (not the puff)

- Talikas Lipocil Expert

- Demalogica Daily Microfoliant

- love, love eyeliners

- voluminizing hair products

- I like Laura Gellar, Urban Decay, Stila, Bobbi Brown, Smashbox, Nars, etc..

I am open to other things, plus I can't remember everything I want so message me! All items are new unless otherwise stated and I'm also willing to trade more than one of an item for a larger or higher end sample... for example I would be willing to trade several items for a Tarte Lipsurgence in Moody or a MicrodermaMitt. Some used items are OK. I generally don't mind if you just opened it to test it or if it's a big item like the Lipsurgence and you didn't like it. Thanks for your considerationg!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 15, 2012)

> I have the box #9 up for trade. I want a box with the revolution beauty balm. I know some of you got double boxes with the revolution bb. If someone would like i will trade my whole box for one of them. I love my box but I got the same box from a friend. In my box is the befine box with cleanser and moisturizer, zoya in Bevin, blueberry wipes, lulu hair powder, Taylor swift wonderstruck. It has a a value of about $25. Just pm me!


 I traded boxes with someone but thank y'all for the messages!


----------



## tameloy (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated!

 



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Update
> 
> ...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a beauty blender if anyone wants to trade for a microderma mitt. Thanks!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a beauty blender if anyone wants to trade for a microderma mitt. Thanks!



Unused beauty blender, of course


----------



## lindalou3 (Apr 15, 2012)

removed the list since it is old


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

I had a trade list on here, but I cant find it so here is my new one: 

Full size items: 

Julep Charlotte

Essie As Gold as it Gets

NYX roll on shimmer in Sea Foam 

Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint shampoo - this was used one time 

BB/MyGlam/Sample Society items: 

Nume 100.00 gift certificate expires Aug 31, 2012

Oscar de la Renta Esprit de Oscar roll on perfume -deluxe sized

 Shisedo Pureness oil control blotting papers - 7 sheets (only reason I dont want is because I purchased the Boscia 100 sheets)

From other purchases:

Anastasia beverly hills matte highlighter -deluxe sized 

Alterna Kendi Oil Mist -1oz

Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Sheer Shine Mist -1.7 oz

Kelly Teagarden Organics Rose &amp; Cucumber eye cream -comes in pot , my best guess is .2-.25 oz (about half the size of the .5 oz Vichy cream)  

I can email pics if asked. 

Interested in Zoya nail polishes, Murad primer from April SS box, and By Terry Rose cream also from April SS.. make an offer from anything you dont want in your April Birchboxes..Please make an offer you consider fair.

Thanks for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 15, 2012)

UPDATE AGAIN! =)
 



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)
> 
> ...


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Apr 15, 2012)

Updated!



> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My updated list for trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone have the Dermstore $25 off $50 dollar gift card? Please PM if someone has one that they aren't planning on using!


----------



## Jacinta (Apr 15, 2012)

I see that several people have Zoya on their wishlist.  I have one that I am giving away for free on my blog.  To enter, all you have to do is like or share my Facebook page.  I am trying to get some followers so that the page is even worth having.  Lol.  It is the spring line in the color Bevin.  If you are interested, you should check it out.  My link should be at the bottom.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have the Dermstore $25 off $50 dollar gift card? Please PM if someone has one that they aren't planning on using!



Searching for mine now, pretty sure I have one! What do you have to trade =)?


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a derm store card I can give you the info now if you want it. I PM'ed you!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 16, 2012)

I got the dermstore code already, thanks guys! I am now hoping to find someone who wants the Zoya Polish in Bevin - I only want to trade it for the Zoya in Farrah! Please let me know if anyone wants to switch!


----------



## mroxy0628 (Apr 16, 2012)

This is my updated list as of 4/21/12: 

I have available for trade (all from Birchbox): Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream-brand new, never used

Blinc mascara (sample size, never opened, in package still

Laura Geller I-care waterproof eyeliner in charcoal (new, only swatched)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (never opened or used)

Dropps Laundry Detergent Things I'm interested in:

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in Blushed

Apothoderm Stretch Mark Cream

One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Balm

Mineralologie Cream Concealer

Beauty Blender

Befine Lip Exfoliator

 Pangea Face Wash, Scrub, Toner

 Lavanila body butter in Vanilla Coconut

 Oribe Dry texturizing Spray

Origins Checks and Balances

If you see something you want, please PM me and let me know what you have!

Great trades with: Skylola123, Caitlinmacphers, BehindtheLashes, Strawberrybrite, and Duckygirl


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 16, 2012)

UPDATED SWAP ITEMS &amp; WISHLIST 





_EVERYTHING brand new unless stated otherwise _

*Birchbox Items*


*Eye Rock* Designer Liners 
*Jouer* Body Butter 
*LA Fresh* Nail Polish Remover - (1) Packet
_*Exude* Lipstick in the color Coral PENDING_ 
*Borghese* Curaforte Moisture Intensifier - used 1, pea sized amount
LaRocca Sugar Polish 

*Amika* Obliphica Hair Treatment - opened to smell, but not used 
_*Zoya* Polish in Noel - used less than 1 swipe to see the color on my nail PENDING_

*Laura Geller* Spackle in Bronze - pea sized amount used
*Blinc* Mascara Smaller Tube 
_*Blinc* Mascara Larger Tube PENDING_

*The Lash Card*

*Laundress* Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo (one time use packaging)
_*Kahina* Argan Oil PENDING_

_*Kahina* Facial Lotion PENDING_

*Nuxe *Multipurpose Oil 
_*Befine* Night Cream PENDING_


*Non-Birchbox*


*WEN* Cleansing Conditioner in Sweet Almond Mint (used quarter size amount 1x) [MyGlam] 
*Proactive *X OUT Shine Control [MyGlam]
*NYX * Roll on Shadow in Almond &amp; Nude [MyGlam]
*Vera Bella* Rose Calming Creme [sindulge]
*YoungBlood* HD Powder [sindulge]
*Pixi *Eye Bright Primer [sindulge]
*POP *Face Primer (1x use packet) [sindulge]
*Murad *Absolute Bronzing Boost
*Dead Sea Premier* Eye Cream [MyGlam]
*Dead Sea Premier* Instant Stretching &amp; Revitalizing Mask [MyGlam]
Shady Lady by the *Balm* in Shana FULL SIZE (swatched) [MyGlam]
*Urban Decay* Loose Pigments in _ROCKSTAR, GUNMETAL, and GRAFFITI _(full size from the $1 sale)
*Michael Kors* GOLD Perfume Sample
*Benefit* Bella Bamba Perfume Sample

Happy Birthday Beautiful by *Philosophy* (Sephora's Free Birthday Gift) -- Used 2x, not empty passed the neck of the bottle. 
*Ulta* Shadow in Granite (old packaging) 
*Urban Decay* UrbanGlow Cream Highlight in Sin - 1x use

*BareMinerals* Sultry Siren look eyeshadow - 1x use

*Lancome* Renergie Lift Volumetry Eye - 1x Use

*Boscia* Purifying Cleansing Gel - 1x Use

*Julep* Nail Polish in the Colors  _Hayden, Leah, and Megan _ - Swatched, never used.
*Dermstore * "Gift Card"
*NuMe "*Gift Card"
*LUSH *Retread Conditioner - used 3x, still +3/4 tub left.

*WISHLIST!*


_*Beauty Blender *PENDING_ 
*Dermologica* Microexfoliant 
*Stila* in Purple Tang
_*Ernzo Laslo *Actice pHelityl Soap PENDING_

*MicrodermaMitt* Face Mitt
*Orofludo *Elixer
*Kersatase* Elixer
_*Zoya* in BEVIN PENDING_

*Pangea Organics *(never tried anything from here and curious !)

Let me know what else you have !


----------



## hollielovespink (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd be happy to trade! I have:

Orofluido

Befine sample box (2x packets of cleanser, 3x daily moisturizer)

Hammam tea

Alizes tea

Vapour Organics Hypnotic lip gloss (full size)

dirt scrub

Basically I hate my April BB and would be willing to trade the whole thing, it is Box 22.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 16, 2012)

what size is the dirt scrub?



> Originally Posted by *hollielovespink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd be happy to trade! I have:
> 
> ...


----------



## hollielovespink (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what size is the dirt scrub?



Teeny. The jar is small and only a quarter to a third full, I'd say maybe a tablespoon in there.


----------



## eschwanda (Apr 16, 2012)

Does anyone have a Beauty Blender or MicrodermaMitt (face or body) they want to trade? If so please PM me so we can work something out!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 16, 2012)

If anybody has the body MicrodermaMitt, I would like to trade my *[SIZE=12pt]Revolution* Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm[/SIZE] for one, if that is possible, among other things. Just PM me, thanks!


----------



## lady41 (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, I am new to the trade thread but I really want to trade. here is what I have​  1.oscar blandi dry shampoo (the BB size used 1x cant find the cap)​ 2. tresemme dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized used 1x)​ 3. 4hr clean anti-bacterial hand cream (sealed, deluxe sample from a previous testtube)​ 4.dr Brandit pores no more vacuum cleaner blackhead extractor (deluxe sample , sealed, from Testtube) TRADED!
> 
> 5.Blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (5 fl. oz. ,used once)​ 6.essie set in stones polish (from BB, used 1x)​ 7.stila spf 15 tinted moisturizer (sample tube , used pea sized amount)​ 8. Benefit the porefessional ( BB sample, still sealed)9.Hard candy sheer envy face primer (deluxe sample, used once)​ 10.Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion (travel size , seal is broken but never used)​ 11. Smashbox gloss in tease (deluxe sample never used)​ 12. Too Faced glamour gloss  in sex pot ( deluxe sample , never used)​ 13.Stila eyeshadow in dahila ( the single pan from BB used 2 times)​ 14. A big bottle od Diesel fuel for life perfume (used 3 times , cap is missing).Sample packs os Nick Chaves plump n thick shampoo, sephora face primer, Lavanila spf 40, burts bee daily moisturizing cream for sensitive skin and Matrix amplify color xl shampoo.​ 15.Clinique acne solutions spot healing gel (sample tube .17 fl. oz) I dont think it came with a seal on the top but I have never used this.​ 16. Benefit highbeam It doesent give me a size but it came with a Benefit kit and I would call it a deluxe sample. Still sealed​ 17.Sheercover defining eye liner in classic black. full size sealed. has a smudger sponge on one end.​ A plus trades with Playedinloops and Eclipsechick08​ I am adding the sample packet of lula organics hair powder sample I got in my Birchbox, Nyx roll on shimmer in purple (swatched 1x) and a set of Impress press- on manicure nails in the color call my agent. I also have sevaral spalook cards 50 off 200 order, 10 off 60 dollars and 25 off 125 i will trrow in with a trade if anyone wants them......​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ wish list​ I really need some face tanner!​ 1.Nuxe dry gold shimmer oil​ 2. Color science glow and go puff​ 3.Kerastase elixer​ 4.Color club polish in jackie o​ 5.One love waterless beauty balm​ 6.Oscar Blandi protein mist​ 7.Borghese moisture intensifier​ 8. Green apple peel mask or pads​ 9.WEI buffing beads​ 10.any of the miss jessies curls​ I love nars and I am open to suggestions to other things if I have anything you want. ( I love all kinds of bronzers)​ also if anyone still has some of the lip tats I would like to try those.​ A plus trades with playendinloops and Meghan​


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd like to trade my Orofluido (5ml) for a mini Zoya Bevin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pm me!

*2 great trades with Jacinta &amp; Doodlebug*


----------



## mega789 (Apr 16, 2012)

Update Trade List - Really interested in Marula Oil and Zoya in Lotus.
 



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Wish List:*
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 16, 2012)

I know this is for bb trading but I'm willing to trade my whole April look bag. It has: Purlisse SPF 30 daily moisturizer -traded Orofluido- traded Jovie jubilee luxury body lotion Laura mercer perfecting hydrating water Vigra perfume. Juelp in Kelly (an off white color)


----------



## heyitsrilee (Apr 16, 2012)

Updated with products from April Birchbox:



> Originally Posted by *heyitsrilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Alright, time to start trading out some of my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am happy to send pictures of any of the following if you would like. Just message me!   *TO TRADE:*   *Birchbox:* *Benefit *the PoreFessional - .25 fl. oz. *Nuxe* Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Use Dry Oil - .33 fl. oz. *Stila *Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner (Color: Peacock) - Full size *Zoya* Nailpolish (Color: Noel) - .25 fl. oz. *Essie *Luxeffects Nail Polish (Color: a cut above) - Full size *Kate Spade* Twirl Perfume - .05 fl. oz. *E-Boost* Daily Health Booster - .25oz_ *I'll throw this in a trade for free if you liked it._ *Annick Goutal* Perfume - .06 fl. oz. *Vichy* Soothing Eye Makeup Remover - 1 fl. oz. *Vichy *One Step Cleanser - 1 fl. oz *Juicy Couture *Viva La Juicy Perfume - .05 fl. oz *Atelier* Orange Sanguine Cologne sample *Befine* Skincare Sampler (3 moisturizers, 2 cleansers) - .34 fl. oz. each (5 total) *Olie *Hydrating Oil - 5 ml.
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 16, 2012)

I am updating and trading. 






I have some things for trade.  

*BB Samples*

Redken Shine Brillance 02 2.1 Fl Oz (never used)

Laura Geller Spackle no color (never used)

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Borghese Moisture intensifier never used

Show Stoppers 2 black strips (new)

*Yu-Be moisturizing skin cream*

*Marula- the Leakey collection*

*Taylor Swift Wonderstruck*

*Body mitt*

*Samples- NonBB*

Dr. Brandt dark circles away (sephora sample)

Fekkai Technician Color Care 2 Fl Oz (New)

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (opened to smell)

TanTowel Classic x 6

La Fresh travel packages- I will give these out to anyone that wants to trade other items unless other wise.

  Anti-Bacterial wipes, Feminine hygiene, Hydrating lotion, Nail polish remover, eye &amp; lip makeup remover, Makeup remover, Lens cleaning

*Perfume samples*

Ageless Harvey Prince

Gold Michael Kors

Burbery Body

Viva La Juicy x2

Jadore Dior

Ed hardy Hearts and Daggers x2

Ed hardy

U.S.A John Varvatos

*Full size- NonBB*

Stila One step in light (Still in the box, never used) discontinued 

Stila One step in Tone ( used once, Not my color) discontinued

Elf makeup mist &amp; set 2 Fl Oz (new)

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gel ( never used)

Burt's Bees facial cream cleanser Sensitive (tired once didn't like it)

On10 lip balms (2)  Chocolate, Vanilla cream (never used)

eyeshadow pallets (swatched only)

I have combo makeup set

blush( swatched, looked better online when bought)

*I would like*

Origins- anything

H20- serums, hand and nail cream

Jouer body butter

Tarte makeup

   -lip crayon in lucky

   -gel eyeliner

Josie Maran Mascara instant natural volume argan mascara any size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The coasters from a few boxes back

PM me if there is anything else you think i would be interested in for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becca8093 (Apr 16, 2012)

Finally got BB and MyGlam today.



Between those and my SS subscription, here is what I have available for trade:

Pangea Egyptian Fennel with Grapefruit &amp; Sweet Orange Lip Blam - full size (0.25oz), I opened to check it out, but have not used. I'm an Aquaphor purist on my lips.

Dermstore Lip Quench - 0.21oz, squeezed a tiny bit onto my hand

All Belle False Lashes Princess Leah Style with glue from April MyGlam

Eve Lom TLC Radiance Cream - 0.49oz, unused

Fekkai Advanced Glossing Cream - 1.6oz, used once

Traditions by Nick Chavez Shampooing Cream - 2oz. tried small amount twice

Vichy 3-in-1 One Step Cleanser - 1oz. unused

$100 NuMe gift card

X-out Shine Out - tried once

NYX roll-on shimmer in Onyx - swatched once

Eye Rock Designer Liner - package opened to see, but untouched otherwise

Oscar de la Renta Espirit D'Oscar - 0.1oz rollerball, unused

Harvey Prince Yogini - standard perfume sample, unused

I send all my trades via USPS with a tracking number.

Wishlist:

Eyeshadow primers

Anything from VMV Hypoallergenics

Beautyblender Cleanser (not the sponge, just the cleanser)

I'm totally open to suggestions, just PM me.

*Great trades with: duckygirl, meaganola, vogliadivintage*


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 16, 2012)

EXCELLENT trade with ILikeGiants! Exceptionally fast shipping, wonderful packaging, and just an overall great experience!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Apr 16, 2012)

...


----------



## tameloy (Apr 16, 2012)

*Updated*

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used)*_

Birchbox Samples:

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum - .17 fl oz

Eye Rock Eyeliners

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Supergoop SPF wipes

Glo and Go travel puff

Possibly willing to trade the package of 3 Tea Forte, depending on the trade

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze

Deluxe Samples:
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in corrupt

H20 Hand and Nail Cream - 2 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz

H20 Night Oasis oxygenating energizing serum - .17 fl

H20 Marine Toner - 1 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz

Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz

Boscia Oil Free Hydration - .33 fl oz

Weleda Wild Rose Smoothing Night Cream - .17 fl oz

Weleda Almond Smoothing Facial Lotiom - .16 fl oz

Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy (powder form, comes in container with brush applicator)

Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Aveeno Sking Relief Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB

Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter 2.5 fl (large travel size)

Soap &amp; Glory Hand Food - 1.69 fl oz tube

Josie Maran Argan Illuminator (size not listed but about the size of a decent sized lip gloss)

Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube

Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz

Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)

Lorac TANtalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer - .4 fl oz NIB

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*

MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment

MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac

(Only willing to trade these for things on my wishlist - or other full size items)

Perfume Samples:

Kate Spade Twirl

Harvey Prince Ageless

Flowerbomb

Viva la Juicy

Lolita Lempicka

Versace Bright Crystal

Incanto Bliss

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Clean Warm Cotton

Vera Wang Lovestruck

Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Versace Versus

Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria

Dior Fahrenheit

Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

Prada Iris

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

I also have boxes full of foil samples/sachets:

(Urban Decay, Benefit, Laura Geller, Smashbox, Stila, Nick Chavez, Ahava, Boscia, etc.)

_*Looking for:*_

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum

*Orofluido Elixr*

Keratase Elixr

Nail polish

Tarte Lipsurgence

Stila Smudge Stick

Stretch Mark cream

Jouer Moisture Tint in Pearl

Blingtone Eyeshadows (already have Carribean Queen and Crystalline Green)

Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!

*Successful trades with miss6aby, PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean, tawnyanshawn, mega789*


----------



## sandrasrockinit (Apr 16, 2012)

.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 16, 2012)

Perfect trade with SkyLola123!


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 16, 2012)

UPDATED WISHLIST/TRADELIST =)
 



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)
> 
> ...


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 16, 2012)

This may be a long shot but does anyone out there have the *Clark's Botanicals Radiance Mask*? Will consider used pots ! PM me ! =)


----------



## LyndaV (Apr 16, 2012)

My updated list:


[SIZE=medium]Organix Renewing Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo â€“ 3 fl oz, used once[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Keratase Elixir Ultime - .16 fl oz, never used [/SIZE]PENDING

[SIZE=medium]Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel â€“ 1.69 fl oz, never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]DDF Amplifying Serum - .5 fl oz, never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ahava Essential Day Moisturizer - .51 fl oz, never used[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep Nail Vernis Melissa â€“ never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep Nail Vernis Charlotte â€“ never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep Nail Vernis Niecy â€“ never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep Nail Vernis Penelope â€“ never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep Nail Vernis Jessica â€“ never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Skyn Icelandic Relief Eye Pen, .14 fl oz, never used[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Wen Conditioning Cleanser, Cucumber Aloe, 2 fl oz never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Covergirl Outlast Lipshine - Color 285 Coral Shimmer on one end, clear gloss other end.  Never used, sealed (I got this from another swapper)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]GlamGlow Tingling &amp; Exfoliating Mud Mask -  .24 fl oz, never opened PENDING[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Frownies Facial Patches with Immune Perfect Wrinkle Cream - Package only opened to view contents...includes several applications of customizable Frownies, 3 Gentle Lifts, and a sample of Immune Perfect Wrinkle Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Mally Voluminizing mascara - full sized brand new (I got this from another swapper) PENDING[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Harvey Prince Yogini â€“ sample vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Antioxidant Day CrÃ¨me, SPF 20 (I have 2) - .5 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Glycolic Treatment Pads â€“ 5 count, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Skin Brightening Decollete &amp; Neck Treatment - .75 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lumene Sensitive Touch 5 Minute SOS Cream - .14 fl oz travel size, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kinerase PhotoFacials Sun Damage 3 Step System â€“ Step 1 contains 1 oz, Step 2 contains 2 oz, Step 3 contains 1 oz.  All three products have been tested twice, approx. 90% of product remains[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cailyn Gel/Pot Eyeliner, Black with 2 extra pots (Silver Shimmer  #98 &amp; Silver Glitter #10) â€“ black gel tested once[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eucerin Aquaphor Healing Ointment - .14 oz travel size, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Nick Chavez Yucca Root Shampooing Cream â€“ 2 fl oz, never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Glymed Plus Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex  -.125 fl oz, never opened                               [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy the Microdelivery Wash â€“ 1 fl oz, product tested twice[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Hope in a Tube 2 ml sample packet, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Eye Hope 2 ml sample packet, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Purity cleanser, 1 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Mirai Purifying Body Serum â€“ Full size, 5 fl oz, sealed [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]WISHLIST[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Any Ole Henrickson product[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Any Kate Somerville product[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Too Faced Eye Primer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Harvey Prince Ageless[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep hand creams and polishes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chanel Peridot Nail Vernis â€“ itâ€™s a stretch I know, but this is my ultimate wish list item : )[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Any nail polish, lotion, cream...just let me know what you have[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Open to other tradesâ€¦just let me know[/SIZE]


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 16, 2012)

Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*Clairvoyant* perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

*Nick Chavez *Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

*Nick Chavez *Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

*Nick Chavez *Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

*RAWcolor* All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

*Salvatore Ferragamo *Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

*Keracolor* Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
*L'Oreal *Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

*Maybelline* Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

*L'Oreal *HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times)

*Murad* Skin Perfecting Primer (Deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz)
*Oscar Blandi *olio di jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 fl oz)

April MyGlam makeup bag (shiny metallic pink)

All-Belle false lashes in the style Yellow Haunt

*Dermstore* Lip Quench

*Napoleon Perdis *Coral Island Lip Gloss in Mango

*Alima* Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*Jurlique* Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*J.R. Watkins *Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*Dropps* Laundry Detergent (Birchbox)
 
 
*Wishlist (Most wanted are in BOLD)*

Lip scrub

*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant*

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence (any color)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
BB Cream (lightest color)
Mascara
*Urban Decay eyeshadow, eyeliner, or primer*

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen)

*Mario Badescu Drying Cream*
Teal or electric blue eyeliner
Laura Geller, MAC, or NARS blush (or any others that are cool toned)

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, and mega789.


----------



## MeanWife (Apr 16, 2012)

New list on page 26


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 16, 2012)

Amazing &amp; fast trade with NicoleRoyer!

Would trade with her again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 17, 2012)

Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 17, 2012)

ILikeGiants is an awesome trader! She shipped right away and I had my stuff in one business day!! BY the way how do you leave official trading feedback for someone? I tried to click on it by someone's name and I didn't find an option to leave feedback. Does anyone know??


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 17, 2012)

> ILikeGiants is an awesome trader! She shipped right away and I had my stuff in one business day!! BY the way how do you leave official trading feedback for someone? I tried to click on it by someone's name and I didn't find an option to leave feedback. Does anyone know??


 Official feedback doesn't work when we do our trades all on this thread, but it's kind of tradition. Your message above will work for most of us, but I think for official feedback you have to have a thread dedicated to your specific trade.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 17, 2012)

Technically it was for MyGlam items, but BlueLion is a great trader! She was super patient, speedy and the product she sent was perfect.

I traded the 3Lab Cleanser for her Murad Bronzer and it was super easy and smooth.

this was last month and I just realized I never left a feedback for her.

Not sure if she will see this but Thank you Bluelily for the great trade!!


----------



## eschwanda (Apr 17, 2012)

*What I have*-all new/unused/unopened

Bvlgari BLV

BLK DNM perfume 11

Estee lauder sensuous nude

Zoya-Lotus

Dermalogica daily microfoliant

Dermalogica multi-vitamin power firm

Dermalogica skin hydrating booster

Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer

Fresh sugar rose lip treatment

Fresh sugar lip treatment

Olay professional pro x clear complexion renewing lotion

Patricia Wexler comforting and renewing serum

Patricia Wexler soothing and renewing night cream

Clinique self sun body moisturizer in light/medium

Clinique all about eyes

Clinique repairwear intensive eye cream

Clinique long last lipstick in sugared maple

Clinique long last lipstick in think bronze

Clinique full potential lip plump and shine in voluptuous violet

Clinique 7 day scrub cream

Clinique rinse off foaming cleanser

Clinique moisture surge extended thirst relief

Clinique dramatically different lotion

*What I want*

Beauty Blender

Peter Thomas Roth anti-shine mattifying gel

Miss Jessieâ€™s products

Orofluido elixir

Microdermamitt

Revolution organics freedom glow beauty balm

Zoya spring collection (Cho or farrah)

Dirt scrubs

Kerastase

*Successful trades withâ€¦*

Auntboo

Thewendybird

Memu0106 (x2)

Ampym

oOlivecolored

Lady41


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

nvm, my pm limit was removed.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey I just bought a Laura Geller kit, and I have a brand new full size i-care waterproof eyeliner in charcoal.  I would love to trade it for a full size Tarte, Too Faced, or Urban Decay product.  Let me know if anyone is interested.  ( I would love to get a bright pink blush!)


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Official feedback doesn't work when we do our trades all on this thread, but it's kind of tradition. Your message above will work for most of us, but I think for official feedback you have to have a thread dedicated to your specific trade.


Okay, thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Apr 17, 2012)

I now have the zoya polish in bevin to treade and the lula organics hair powder from bb to trade. I also want to add any of the miss jessies hair products from last months bb to my wish list and I really need some face tanner. (self tan). I have had excellent trades with eclipsechick08, playedinloops, vogliadivintage, jadedbeauty, and tessak. 



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 17, 2012)

> I know this is for bb trading but I'm willing to trade my whole April look bag. It has: Purlisse SPF 30 daily moisturizer -traded Orofluido Jovie jubilee luxury body lotion Laura mercer perfecting hydrating water Vigra perfume. I joined because i liked eye liner/ eye shadow thing they had last month or February and I though they'd have more makeup! If anyone has that or some eyeliner in purple, black, or blue or nail polish in pretty much anything but white, I'm willing to trade the bag. I saw somewhere that it had a value of around $22 but I've not figured to myself. Send me a pm if you are interested!


 I will traded individual items also if you just see on item that interest you!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 17, 2012)

UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*Clairvoyant* perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

*Nick Chavez* Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

*Nick Chavez* Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

*Nick Chavez* Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz) PENDING

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

*RAWcolor* All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

*Salvatore Ferragamo* Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

*Keracolor* Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
*L'Oreal* Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

*Maybelline* Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times)

*Murad* Skin Perfecting Primer (Deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz)
*Oscar Blandi* olio di jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 fl oz)

April MyGlam makeup bag (shiny metallic pink)

All-Belle false lashes in the style Yellow Haunt

*Dermstore* Lip Quench

*Napoleon Perdis* Coral Island Lip Gloss in Mango    PENDING

*Alima* Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*Jurlique* Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*J.R. Watkins* Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*Dropps* Laundry Detergent (Birchbox)
 
 
*Wishlist (Most wanted are in BOLD)*

Lip scrub

*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant*

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence (any color)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
*BB Cream (lightest color), preferably skin79*
Mascara (pretty much any kind, I'm obsessed)
*Urban Decay eyeshadow, eyeliner, or primer*

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen), preferably Bevin

*Mario Badescu Drying Cream*
Teal or electric blue eyeliner
Laura Geller, MAC, or NARS blush (or any others that are cool toned)

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, and mega789.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 17, 2012)

does anyone have the revelon beauty balm in sunkissed to trade? is so let me know what you are looking to trade for it! (pretty sure I can find something!)


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 17, 2012)

If anyone would be willing to trade a Tarte LipSurgence in amused for one of the Revolution Beauty Balms, PM me! I have all three shades (blushed, bronzed, and sunkissed), and they are all brand new. I don't want to get rid of all of them, but I REALLY want the amused LipSurgence.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Found a trader - thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 17, 2012)

I *have*:

Pixie silver sparkle nail polish .25 fl oz

Nivea Extended Moisture Daily Lotion 1 fl oz

2  Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (color Golden) .03 fl oz each

2  Kusmi Tea. Detox Mate, green tea, lemon grass

Igozen microfine organic washing powders

     1 Everyday Cleaner .18 oz, 1 Fruit/Veg Wash .1 oz, 1 Meat/Fish Wash .1 oz

*Free* with trade: (Please pick 1 &amp; request that it be sent with package)

Lancome Genifique 7 day treatment. Seven packets 03 fl oz. each.

per-fekt skin perfection gel color (color Radiant) .02 fl oz

I *want really, really, really bad:*

KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime

If you have anything else not on my list just let me know &amp; I will tell you if I'm interested.

*Successful Trades With:*

cskeiser

missionista

vogliadivintage

tintedlove

mega789

My trading post is https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125290/amber-barreras-trading-post. I leave feedback for everybody I trade with using this URL. Please feel free to do the same for me.


----------



## tintedlove (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade the Tarte LipSurgence? I have a full size from the BB in Amused. I used it maybe 3 or 4 times. Don't have the box anymore. I'd love to trade for Lucky or Joy! 

Also, if anyone wants my Nuxe oil (the one with the shimmer), let me know. I'd love to trade it for something! Just let me know what you have to trade.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's my trade thread too! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread
 



> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Here's what I have to trade:*
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 17, 2012)

****NEW list at the top of page 30****


----------



## calexxia (Apr 17, 2012)

Funniest spam placement EVER


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 17, 2012)

hahahahaha!  and why did it have to be right after my post?!


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 17, 2012)

​So... are they offering their services or recruiting from among our ranks?


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 17, 2012)

Hopefully recruiting......hahahaha!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Apr 17, 2012)

I would also like the Derm Store  card if anyone has one.  Thanks!


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (Apr 17, 2012)

I just got my 2nd birchbox in the mail and I received a Revolution Organics Beauty Balm in Bronze that i have only swatched with clean hands. If anyone has the Sunkissed color and would like to trade I would be very interested. Also have a Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tint in Amused that i got last month that i have used like 4 times. I'm not sure how anyone feels about that but it is an option. 

I am so glad I found y'all. This website is great :3


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 18, 2012)

UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*Clairvoyant* perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

*Nick Chavez* Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

*Nick Chavez* Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

*Nick Chavez* Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

*RAWcolor* All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

*Salvatore Ferragamo* Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

*Keracolor* Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
*L'Oreal* Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

*Maybelline* Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times)

*Murad* Skin Perfecting Primer (Deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz)
*Oscar Blandi* olio di jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 fl oz)

April MyGlam makeup bag (shiny metallic pink)

All-Belle false lashes in the style Yellow Haunt

*Dermstore* Lip Quench

*Napoleon Perdis* Coral Island Lip Gloss in Mango 

*Alima* Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox) PENDING
*Jurlique* Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*J.R. Watkins* Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*Dropps* Laundry Detergent (Birchbox)
 
 
*Wishlist (Most wanted are in BOLD)*

Lip scrub

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence (any color)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
*BB Cream (lightest color), preferably skin79*
Mascara (pretty much any kind, I'm obsessed)
*Urban Decay eyeshadow, eyeliner, or primer*

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen), preferably Bevin

*Mario Badescu Drying Cream*
Teal or electric blue eyeliner
Laura Geller, MAC, or NARS blush (or any others that are cool toned)

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, and mega789.


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi there! I'd love to trade with you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a brand new Tarte in Amused that I got in my Teen Vogue box and have not used. I'd love the try the Revolution beauty balm in Blushed. I'm PM'ing you now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone would be willing to trade a Tarte LipSurgence in amused for one of the Revolution Beauty Balms, PM me! I have all three shades (blushed, bronzed, and sunkissed), and they are all brand new. I don't want to get rid of all of them, but I REALLY want the amused LipSurgence.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just wanted to put up some items I've been wanting to trade. So here it goes: Please email me at [email protected] with trade offers, I think I've reached my PM limit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*(All items are new, unless stated otherwise)*

*BIRCHBOX*

-Wonderstruck Taylor Swift perfume vial

-Petite Cherie Annick Goutal perfume vial

-The Laundress Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo detergent in Cedar 

-Alima Pure Lipbalm in Rhubarb 

-Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer (sample packet)

-Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Full Strength (deluxe sized) 

-Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil &amp; Facial Lotion (from my April Birchbox)

-Shiseido Pureness blotting paper

-Dr. Hauschka Radiant You (from Here comes the bride birchbox). Products have been removed from outer box, but ALL the products have never been used.

-Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused

*JULEP*

-Julep Essential Cuticle Oil 

-Julep in Olivia (brown color)

-Julep in Miranda (dark seafoam green color)

*MYGLAM*

-Wen Cleansing Conditioner in Sweet Almond Mint (plastic wrap removed, product never used before) *(PENDING)*

-Dermstore Lip Quench

-All-Belle False Eyelashes in Red Wedding

-Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil in Junkie (dark green/metallic green shimmer color)-will only trade for Perversion or a dark blue/purple color. 

*GLYMM* (when I traded with a friend from Canada)

-Burt Bee sample-Milk and Honey (from a Glymm box)

-Caudalie Premier Cru cream 

-Principessa Beauty Pretty Piede foot balm 

*WISHLIST/WANT LIST (NEW ITEMS ONLY PLEASE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*

-More Tarte Lipsurgence pencils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I'm OBSESSED): willing to trade several items for it, but email me so we can discuss it~

-3LAB cleansing foam 

-Revolution Organic Beauty Balm in Blushed (YAYYYYY!)

-Benefit, NARS, Urban Decay

-Would LOVE some Essie polishes (pinks &amp; blues)

-Vapour Organic products from April BB

-Papabubble candy from Birchbox (Yes, strange...but I would LOVE to try them if anyone has them but didn't eat theirs)

-Lancome Chubby sticks

-Pretty much any makeup products, especially lip products, eyeliners &amp; blushes

Sorry this is SUPER long, but please email me! ^____^ Good night, ladies!

Trade History: Great trade with Meghan from https://www.makeuptalk.com/u/87910/meghan-leigh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 18, 2012)

*Updated 4/18/12*
 

Everything is new unless otherwise stated!

*MyGlam*

Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Conditioner (used about 1/2) [pending]

All-Belle Natural Lash in Blue Extreme

UD  24/7 Glide On Pencil in Ransom (would love to trade for Junkie) [pending]

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

April MyGlam bag (shiny metallic pink)

*Julep*

Julep Nail Polish in Kelly - Full Size (tested once)

Julep Nail Polish in Sofie - Full Size

Julep Argan Oil (if someone could get me a full size Kerastase Elixir Ultime, I would willingly trade this along with several other items for it)

Sindulge

Youngblood HD Mineral Powder

Youngblood Eye Impact Quick Recovery Eye Cream

*Beauty Army*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BeautyFix*

BeautyFix Quilted Vanity Case

*Other:*

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

Bath &amp; Body Works Aromatherapy Eucalyptus Spearmint Soothing Body Scrub - Full Size 16 oz 

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 2 or 3x)

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Full Size 7 fl. oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Travel Size 1.6 fl oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Sample packet 0.3 fl oz

Fekkai Glassing Sheer Shine Mist - Full Size 5 fl oz (x2)

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender

Clinque Happy Mini Perfume (used 1/2)

Celine Dion Enchanting vial (1/2 used)

*My Wishlist:*

Skin79 BB Cream

Revolutions Organic Freedom Glow Beauty Balm

Any BB Creams (except for Garnier)

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Nail Polish

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser

Exuviance Rejuvenating Treatment Masque

Philip B Katira Hair Masque

Jane Iredale Mystikol Powder Eyeliner &amp; Highlighter

A+ trades with:

snllama

Tawnyanshawn

Coocabarra

mszJessica

bluelion

MeanWife

Miss6aby

Ampym [pending]


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 18, 2012)

I just died laughing.



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ So... are they offering their services or recruiting from among our ranks?


 Also, on a side note, I have the Erno Laszlo face bar that came in this month's BB. For this, I am only interested in Benefit High Beam, Benefit Bad Gal mascara (or perhaps other mascaras), or self tanners. I REALLY want the Revolution balm in Sunkissed but doubt I have enough to trade for that. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

[SIZE=small]Hello everyone! I'm bumping my updated list and I've got a lot of new goodies to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

For some reason, I am having trouble posting the pic inside my post, but if you go to my albums, you can see my newest trade photo.

Also, all my "haves" and "wants" are mixed samples from BB, Sephora, Ulta, purchased items, etc. 

*HAVE:*
_(All my samples are BRAND NEW and never used unless noted otherwise!)_
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing face cleanser
FULL SIZE Maybelline Eye Studio in Spirited (swatched once)
FULL SIZE Neutrogena MoistureShine gloss in Wine Wellness (swatched)
Victoria's Secret VS Pro Airbrush FX primer
FULL SIZE SinfulColors cuticle oil
 
*WANT:*
_(** = I really want)_
Kerastase Elixer Ultime**
Clarins Instant Smooth Self Tanning**
Benefit High Beam**
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt
Shisedio Pureness Oil-Control blotting papers
Mascara in general
 
I'll gladly consider/negotiate any offer/trade idea you have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Perfect trades with: *CrabbyMissJ, Miss6aby, caitlinmacphers, JanicexDuong, vogliavintage, lady41, MeghanLeigh, PepperPants, onthecontrary, duckygirl, sarahm, yanelib27, heyitsrilee, and Kbugg2163!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Updates! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For Trade:
> 
> ...


----------



## sihaya (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wanted to add that I had great trades with Ilikegiants and JadedBeauty!!1

Hurray for trading- win win win


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 18, 2012)

Excellent trades with heather4602,Vogliadivintage, Wida, bluemustang, and tameloy! Thanks guys!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome trades with JadedBeauty (really nice packing!) and sihaya!!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 18, 2012)

Update and Bump:

*What I have:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Dropps* Laundry Detergent[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]telier* Cologne Orange Sanguine Petite Cologne Absolue[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia, Anne and Selena (all full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Essential Cuticle Oil (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Clinique* Dual lipstick/lip gloss in Sunset and Tenderheart (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Ulta* Dual Ended Eye Liner in Chocolate and Deep Brown (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Flipside (full size)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Skin79 *[/SIZE]Diamond collection Pearl Luminious BB Cream

*Skin79 *VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement.

*What I want:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Lip Gloss or Mascaras[/SIZE]

PÃ¼r Minerals 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer 

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream 

willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash 

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream 

willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes  

Befine Night Cream willaâ„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer Pangea Organics Facial Scrub  
 
*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123


----------



## Wida (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey ladies!  I have a couple of items that aren't Birchbox, but that didn't work for me.  I would hate to toss them out (I hate waste!), so I thought I would see if anybody would like to trade for them.

Full Size Tarte Clean Slate - I wasn't impressed with this but I know that tons of people love it.  I used it about a dozen times.  The tube looks to be mostly full, maybe about a 3/4 full.

Full Size (3.4 oz) IQ Derma Clear Remedy Hydrating Lotion from Beautyfix.  I used 4 times and it was just too heavy for my skin.

Deluxe Sample Size (.24 oz) Tarte Celebutante moisturizing dry oil spray - although it's not a spray, it's just a screw top.  It came in the "Glitz and Glam" kit from Sephora over the holidays.  I used it once, but I have so many shimmer products that I like better so this has just sat in my drawer.

I also have the "Eye Rock" eyeliner stickers from Birchbox, unopened.  I will never get around to using these.  I would have loved the Violent lips in Glitteratti though!

I have an unopened L'Oreal Mythic Oil from December's Birchbox too, but it is no longer in the little paper sleeve that it came in.

I'm open to most anything for trade.  I love Shea Terra products, body creams, hand creams, foot creams, cuticle creams, lip balms, tinted lip balms, lip glosses, etc.  I would love to try the same stuff that everybody else wants : Beauty Blender, Microdermamitt, One Love Organics Waterless Balm, but I understand that those are few and far between. Thanks!

*Wonderful Trades with JadedBeauty and Lady41!


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 18, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

I have things from both birchbox and myglam - all products are sample to deluxe sized unless stated that they're full size:

-Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream ("Swatched" 1x)

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation (the travel puff) (Unused, unopened)

-TheBalm Luscious Lani (full size) (swatched)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag (tan with green, you can google it. nature-themed)

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag (white with multi colored flowers.)

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag (shimmery pink)

-NYX Roll-on Shimmer - it's a pinkish color.

-China Glaze Clear Coat (If interested, I'll get the full details to you) (full size, used once.)

Wishlist:

Posietint, Benetint.

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

Twistbands or whatever they're called =P

FAKE EYELASHES - I'm really trying to try these! =) 

I'm very open to many things. Make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =)

Shoot me a PM!


----------



## missionista (Apr 18, 2012)

Great trade with Meaganola!


----------



## Ampym (Apr 18, 2012)

Fabu trade with Mega789.  We both added extras, so it was great!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 18, 2012)

UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*Clairvoyant* perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

*Nick Chavez* Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

*Nick Chavez* Volumizing Gel Mousse (Full size, 7oz)

*Nick Chavez* Omega-6 Re-Activator (Full size, 4 fl oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)
Salon Care Professional Processing Caps (3pk--Sally Beauty Supply)

*RAWcolor* All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

*Salvatore Ferragamo* Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

February MyGlam makeup bag (fuschia with little black hearts)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

*Keracolor* Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
*L'Oreal* Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

*Maybelline* Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

*L'Oreal* HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times)

*Murad* Skin Perfecting Primer (Deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz)
*Oscar Blandi* olio di jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 fl oz)

April MyGlam makeup bag (shiny metallic pink)

All-Belle false lashes in the style Yellow Haunt

*Dermstore* Lip Quench

*Napoleon Perdis* Coral Island Lip Gloss in Mango

*Alima* Pureâ„¢ Organic Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox) 
*Jurlique* Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*J.R. Watkins* Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve (I would like to keep this item, but would trade for something I want more) (Birchbox)
*Dropps* Laundry Detergent (Birchbox)
 
 
*Wishlist (Most wanted are in BOLD)*

Lip scrub

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence (any color)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
*BB Cream (lightest color), preferably skin79 hot pink triple action*
Mascara (pretty much any kind, I'm obsessed)
*Urban Decay eyeshadow, eyeliner, or primer*

Essie A Cut Above

Zoya polish (not Kristen), preferably Bevin

*Mario Badescu Drying Cream*
Teal or electric blue eyeliner
Laura Geller, MAC, or NARS blush (or any others that are cool toned)

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

Fantastic trades with Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, and mega789.

Pending trades with Girly Enthusiast, panzerruin, Auntboo, and skylola123.

ReplyQuote Multi 0


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey ladies!

Quick question! When you send out trade/swap packages-do you get tracking for them? I've never had a problem w/o getting tracking ever, but I just wanted to know/ask for your thoughts.

-Thank you~


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Apr 19, 2012)

As far as delivery confirmation goes, I pretty much always get it when I generate postage because I use PayPal, and it automatically provides that.  If you use PayPal and want to use it for postage for something that you don't have a payment for, log in to your account and then go here (it only works if you're logged in).  *So* easy!  Anyway.  On with the swaps!

A few new things added (in bold), a few things removed.  All unopened and unused unless noted:


*Atelier Orange Sanguine cologne (standard perfume sample size, still sealed in glassine envelope with postcard)* 
*Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer (5ml)*

Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 oz)
Napoleon Perdis Coral Island lipgloss in strawberry (opened see what the color looked like on the wand, not used)
Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer)
Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack)
Vichy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle)
Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair)
Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair)
Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Color Club classic nail polish in He Loves Me (.25oz., unopened by me, but it arrived with a couple of smudges on the bottle)
The All Natural Face mineral eye shadows (Peach Ice and Purple Sunset, in adorable teeny tiny plastic clamshells), gel eyeliner (That Black), and brush (I'm considering the shadows, liner, and brush as one item for the purpose of a swap)
Vitacare toothbrush (medium firmness) 
Badger lip tint &amp; shimmer in a sort of bronzy shade (Not sure of size.  About a third of a normal lip balm, maybe?  Opened to see shade -- too warm for my skintone -- but not used)
Old Post Road Oils Pear Tree liquid soap, 2.5 oz (opened to sniff, not used)
Clinique High Impact mascara in black (gift-with-purchase, 0.14 oz, unopened)
Clinique double-ended lipstick (Raspberry Glace, unopened/unused, size unknown) and lipgloss (Fireberry, unopened/unused, size unknown) (this is also a GWP item)
Clinique Color Surge eye shadow trio (strawberry fudge duo plus slate stay matte)/blusher (new clover) combo compact with mirror and applicators (another GWP item, opened but not used)
Baker Creek heirloom lettuce seeds (it came in a Conscious Box, but I live in a second-floor apartment and have no place to plant anything!)
Befine Gentle Cleanser single-serve pack (.34 oz, unopened)
Befine Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15 single-serve pack (.34 oz, unopened) x2
Julep nail polishes (all used for one manicure each except for Hayden, which was swatched on one fake nail, and Rachel and Jodie, which have never been opened) -- Leah, Stella, Rachel, Jodie

Perfume samples:


Wonderstruck (1.2 ml, unopened)
Love perfume samples but hate that they're usually not in sprayers?  I have the solution!  A whole bunch of 1.5 ml atomizers.  Just pour your sample in, snap the sprayer on top (I usually cushion the top and bottom with a washcloth because they require a bit of force to close, but a little too much force will shatter it.  After you feel two gentle pops, it's ready to use.  The first pop means it's seated, for lack of a better word, and the second means it's sealed), and there you go.  They're non-refillable, but if you just want to use the perfume sample up without having to mess with the vial every time, they're perfect.  

Sachets are back!  Note:  if items are listed together, they are all part of the same sample strip, so I'm considering them to be one sample (and if we're already swapping and you would like something from here, please just ask!  I'm not particularly worried about even swapping when it comes to this stuff):


Desert Essence Organics almond hand and body lotion (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger shampoo (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger conditioner (0.25 oz)
Eco-Dent original mint tooth brushing powder (0.02 oz, enough for one day/two brushings) x2
Eco-Dent Between! dental gum (2-piece packet)
Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (2 ml)
Julep spf 30 hand cream (2 ml)
L'Oreal Youth Code day/night cream (1 ml)
Vichy Cellu Destock cellulite cream (0.23 oz)
Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture shampoo and conditioner (0.33 oz each)
Pangea Organics Nigerian ginger with lavender and thyme facial cream (0.07 oz)
Fekkai Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (9 ml each)
Fekkai glossing cream (9 g)
Kiehl's Hair Conditioner and Grooming Aid Formula 133 (0.17 oz) x2
Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom (0.17 oz)
John Frieda Full Repair Full Body shampoo and conditioner (0.28 oz each)
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean shampoo and conditioner (0.34 oz each)
Kelapo coconut oil (0.5 oz)
Artisana coconut oil (1.19 oz)
Deep Steep candy-mint foot cream (0.25 oz)
Dr. Robin for kids spf 30+ sunscreen (0.8 oz)
Flawless ingrown hair serum (2 ml)
Neuma blow dry lotion, smoothing creme, and style texturizer (0.25 oz each)
Neuma renew shampoo and conditioner (0.25 oz each)

Wishlist:


Clark's Botanicals lip tint
lip balms (I'm a huge lip balm addict!)
JR Watkins products
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb  
Les Palais des Thes tea

dirt scrubs
bright pink lipgloss/lipstick/stain

Great trades with Jennabean, missionista, Becca8093, and wagz379!


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for your advice! I'd definitely not want anyone to feel "swaplifted" (nice word  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)-definitely will track my packages so it can ensure both myself and my swapper that the items get to her safely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> ...


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is an updated list of what I have. I had great trades with miss6aby and beautybyjaime super fast shipping and great packaging!!! I can also send pictures of anything you would like to see just let me know! Thanks so much and hope to trade soon!!!

Dermstore 25 off 50 card

100 nume card

violent lips ( pink glitter ) brand new

keracolor leave in treatment sample packet

Jouer body butter sample ( little glass pot from BB)

brand new Xout shine control still in plastic

pur-lisse lip comfort. No box but unused

Mary Kay stain lips. No box but unused. (full sized)

sample pot of laura merier face polish

Physicans formula bronzers in sun buddy and sunlight ( both only swatched)

Pixie lip booster in No.6 Elf. Only swatched on my hand.

Revlon limited edition super lustrous lip blam in clear crystal used 1x with lip brush

Maybelline dream mousse bronzer in glistening sun. Only swatched 1x

Physicans formula blushes in blushing rose, blushing natural, blushing berry, blushing nude and blushing peach. All only swatched 1x

Milani blush in Mai Tai only swatched 1x

Physicans formula nude palette

Physicans formula shimmer strips in hazel eye candy and pop brown eyes only swatched 1x

Coastal scents 88 metal mania palette. Only swatched 1x

Smashbox halo hydrating perfecting powder in medium( small sample jar)

Lorac TANtalizer baked bronzer 0.13oz. Only swatched 1x

Urban decay cream shadow in whipped . Only swatched 1x ( no box)

Urban Decay 24/7 liquid liner in perversion. Brand new came in book of shadows.
Laura Mercier eye shadow in St. Germain. Only swatched 1x in plastic container.

NYX roll on shimmer in mauve pink and purple. Each only swatched 1x.

Julep Nail polish in Glenn brand new

Julep essential cuticle oil used 1x

I am interested in all trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please PM with what you have and your email address so I can email you, I only get 2 pm's a day right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I can send you an email back with pictures as well of any of my items you are interested in. Thanks!!!

My ulitmate wish list item is the Alice in Wonderland palette from Urban Decay. I know it's a one in a million chance but if you have it please message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also I am waiting on my BB for this month. 1st one got lost and new one should be here today but not sure ugh! Never had a problem before so hopefully this is the last one. The customer serivice has been amazing though I have to admit! Anyways, I will be posting more stuff tonight I am sure! So keep an eye out or if there is something from a BB this month you are looking for PM me with your email address so I can get in touch with you. This BB is a replacement so it's a total surprise what is in it so I have no idea what I am getting yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for your advice! I'd definitely not want anyone to feel "swaplifted" (nice word  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)-definitely will track my packages so it can ensure both myself and my swapper that the items get to her safely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again!
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 19, 2012)

Just a note to say that




jessicakohler is a great trader! We swapped UD eyeliners and it was super easy and perfect. =]


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm such a newbie-I don't know how to quote multiple posts even after selecting multiple-lol! But thanks ladies for all of your help &amp; advice! Greatly greatly appreciated, Makeup Talk has such a wonderful community!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 19, 2012)

Just had a great swap with tawnyanshawn, and she added some cute extra samples. Thanks again!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 19, 2012)

Great trades with Sihaya and Kbugg2163!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 19, 2012)

Excellent trade with strawberrybrite!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 19, 2012)

Great trade with vogliadivintage.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 19, 2012)

Great trade with Snllama  So love the coasters


----------



## girlwithclass (Apr 19, 2012)

Newbie to MUT here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I finally figured out where the swap forum is (I think! is this it?) lol   I only sub to MyGlam (so far) and am hoping to trade the brushes that came with my glam bags as I prefer not to use them. They have never been used. I have the "case" with crease brush, eyeliner brush, and eyeshadow brush that all need a good home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cclayson (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a sealed Kerastase oil that I would like to trade. I really want the Miracle skin concealer or Juice Beauty Blemish serum. Anyone??...


----------



## snllama (Apr 19, 2012)

Updated list



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS.
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (Apr 19, 2012)

UPDATED!!!!

*Wish List:*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

Weleda pomegranate products 

Shu Uemura (Essence oil)

Algenist face products

Dirt

Julep - color Megan

Oribe hair products

Gloss Moderne

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Eve Lom cleanser

BB cream 

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

* From Birchbox I have:*

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* twirl By Kate spade - *.05 parfum spray - tested not even 1 spritz, just half pump to smell

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* **Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - 2 oz bottle

* Clinique* - rinse-off foaming cleanser 1 oz tube

* **Origins - *Checks and Balances Face wash* 2.5 oz *used 2x, but looks full

* Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense (thick) - **Awesome hair mask** *packet 0.51 oz

* Kerastase Homme (Densifying)- **Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

* Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* Elf **- **Eyelid Primer *

* Smashbox* - Photo Finish Foundation Primer packet 0.053 oz or 1.5 ml

 *Pureology* - Supersmooth Relaxing hair masque (tiny jar 0.25 oz)

 *Tea forte* - 2 packets of forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *dermalogica* - Age reversal eye complex packet

 *boscia* - Restorative Eye Treatment 0.03 oz

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *Shu Uemura* - Depsea Moisture replenishing lotion (direct from Japan) - bottle 0.6 oz

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

 *StriVectin-SD* 0.1 oz

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* KIEHL'S*

* Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado 0.05 oz*

* Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

* Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

* Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

* Amino Acid conditioner  x 2 - 0.17 each*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*TimeBalm -** Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW*

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*SHU UEMURA - Silk Oil Camelia Smoothing fluid - used a few times 1.7 oz*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87 yanelib27.* Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## mega789 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as delivery confirmation goes, I pretty much always get it when I generate postage because I use PayPal, and it automatically provides that.  If you use PayPal and want to use it for postage for something that you don't have a payment for, log in to your account and then go here (it only works if you're logged in).  *So* easy!  Anyway.  On with the swaps!


 WOW!!! Thank you so much for that bit of info. I for the life of me could not figure out how to do this in paypal without receiving a payment. I am forever grateful to you


----------



## mega789 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fabu trade with Mega789.  We both added extras, so it was great!


 I totally agree! Ampym was a total pleasure to trade with !


----------



## Tamala Nails (Apr 20, 2012)

*



 *Awesome swaps with Coocabarra, vogliadivintage, sleepykat, eschwanda
 and tevans. Thanks Ladies! 





*I have available (all new) :*

a Twistband Hair thingy

Eye rock liner stickers

Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mud mask

CO Bigelow shampoo/conditioner set

Jouer Pink Lip gloss

Juicy Couture perfume sample

Harvey Prince Ageless perfume sample

Lauren Brooke Cosmetics botanical lipgloss (full size) in Winterberry (from Eco-Emi)

Zoya Sooki mini (swatched on one nail wheel)

Pangea Organics Facial Toner (Green Mandarin and Sweet Lime)

Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask

Aveda Calming Body Cleanser (1.7 oz bottle) (from Aveda, not Birchbox)

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor sample in the Color Confidence (from Sephora, not Birchbox)

Miss Jessie's CrÃ¨me De La CrÃ¨me Conditioner (two 1 oz packets)

Miss Jessie's Original Curly Meringue sample from Birchbox

Befine Gentle Cleanser two .34 oz packets

*I can send a picture of any sample, just ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*I am looking for the:*

Dermalogica Microfoliant (staple can always use this) Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spots Solution (another staple) Zoya Izzy mini (pink)
*The Dermstore coupon/card from MyGlam* I am open to other things, as well. I love oils and hair products, mani and pedi care, as well.   I am "amalata" on Makeup Alley is you would like to check my swap feed back.  100%


----------



## Ampym (Apr 20, 2012)

Great trade with Javagirl87!


----------



## awall18 (Apr 20, 2012)

What a great idea!

I have some sample and full sized products I would like to trade although I suppose I'm cheating a bit since none came from my birchboxes.  So far my first three have been wonderful (except for those crazy stick on eyeliners, which are up for grabs)

To trade:

Laura Geller spackle primer in bronze .50 oz (swatched once)

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Benefit That Gal primer .25oz (sealed)

Benefit Porefessional .25oz (sealed)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

pixi Pretty Eye Perfection  (swatched) this is a small 12 eye shadow palette given as a dermstore gift with purchase

dermalogica total eye care spf15 .1oz (never used)

Cargo blush in Coral Beach full size from Safari collection (duplicate that I haven't used)

Laura Geller Baked Marble Eyeshadow/Eye Rimz in Toasty Pink/ Berry Flambe from the berry vanilla kit (used once)

Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy palette EYESHADOWS ONLY(used twice) 3 of 4 eye shadows are too glittery for me but I kept the eyeliner and lip gloss

Julep polish in Taylor

Julep polish in Portia

Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil (trial size never used) Delinquent

Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil (trial size never used) Clash

St. Tropez gradual tan medium dark 2.5 oz. (from QVC test tube)

I need some ideas for trading

I like:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

3lab perfect cleanser

moisturizers w/spf

body butter

neutral or red nail polish

Zoya Polish in Lotus

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners

open to other suggestions

please PM me it make sure that I see you message

thanks!


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 20, 2012)

updated in future post and on my trade thread that is in my signature


----------



## awall18 (Apr 20, 2012)

miss6aby and sleepykat  those sound like great trades to me but I didn't know about the limit of 2 PM messages a day, so I will have to send my address tomorrow


----------



## eschwanda (Apr 20, 2012)

*What I have*

Zoya spring collection-lotus

Bvlgari BLV

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

BLK DNM perfume 11

Estee lauder sensuous nude

Jouer BB pink lipgloss

Dermalogica daily microfoliant

Dermalogica multi-vitamin power firm

Dermalogica skin hydrating booster

Fresh sugar rose lip treatment

Fresh sugar lip treatment

Olay professional pro x clear complexion renewing lotion

Patricia Wexler comforting and renewing serum

Patricia Wexler soothing and renewing night cream

Clinique self sun body moisturizer in light/medium (2)(1)

Clinique all about eyes

Clinique repairwear intensive eye cream

Clinique long last lipstick in sugared maple

Clinique long last lipstick in think bronze

Clinique full potential lip plump and shine in voluptuous violet

Clinique 7 day scrub cream

Clinique rinse off foaming cleanser

Clinique moisture surge extended thirst relief

Clinique dramatically different lotion

*What I want*

Beauty Blender

PTR anti-shine mattifying gel

Miss Jessieâ€™s products

Orofluido elixir

Microdermamitt

Revolution organics freedom glow beauty balm

Zoya spring collection (Cho, farrah, or tru)

Dirt scrubs

Benefit products

*Successful trades withâ€¦*

Auntboo

Thewendybird

Memu0106 (x2)

Ampym

oOlivecolored

Lady41


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 20, 2012)

> miss6aby and sleepykat  those sound like great trades to me but I didn't know about the limit of 2 PM messages a day, so I will have to send my address tomorrow


 No problem. I will set those items aside for you.


----------



## PaisleyFox (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey all! I have a few items, one from BB, and two from the QVC TestTube, I'd like to trade. Let me know if anything interests you!

Birchbox

Erno Laszlo Active pHelityl Soap Sample Size

QVC TestTube

Wen Cleansing Conditioner 6 oz in Lavender - Would like to trade for one in Cucumber Aloe if possible. But if someone has something really interesting...

Tarte Lipsurgence in Fever - Looking for Frisky instead

Shoot me a PM if anything grabs you!


----------



## theredwonder (Apr 20, 2012)

*Update!*

*Up for trade:*


(2) Strivectin Stretch Mark and Wrinkle Concentrate .5 oz BN
(2) St Tropez Self Tanner 2.5 oz in Medium BN
Laura Mercier Hydrating Water Rich BN
Fekkai Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (used a pea sized amount)
Youngblood Mineral Primer BN
Youngblood high def powder BN
DDF Amplifying Elixir Serum .5 oz BN 
Kate Spade Twirl Vial BN
Pangea Eye Cream Packet
Dior Capture Totale Packet

*Full Size:*


Kiehls Ultra Facial Oil Free Lotion 4.2 oz (70% left)
Eucerin Redness Relief Daily Perfecting Lotion 1.7 oz (used 5x)
Aveeno Smart Essentials Daily Nourishing Moisturizer 2.5 oz BN
Bobbi Brown Nude Peach Blush (90% left)
MAC Springsheen Blush (85% left)
Tarte Park Avenue Princess Bronzer .11 oz BN

*Wishlist:*


Juicy Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Juicy Beauty Blemish Be Gone
Tarte Lipsurgence
PTR Mattifying Gel
Any clarifying masks
Erno Laszlo Facial Bar
Microderma Body mitt
Essie Brooch the Subject
Boscia Blotting Linens
WEN in Lavender, Tea Tree, or Cucumber Aloe

Im open to most trades, just message me!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 20, 2012)

*Birchbox*:

Lotions/moisturizers 

Juice Beauty Oil free moisturizer

La Rocca Champagne and shimmer Supreme creme. (Opened to test on wrist once.)

Life style extras

Dropps Laundry detergent

Perfume samples

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift X2

Harvey Prince: Yogini

Nail polishes 

Essie: Set in stone

Zoya: Bevin PENDING TRADE

Zoya: Lotus (told mom in law she couldn't have it lol)

*MyGlam:*

Hair

KeraColor NATURAL  For all hair types Color enhancing leave-in treatment

Skin care

Freeman Enzyme mask pineapple

Murad eye lift perfector

Premier Instant stretching and revitalizing mask

Premier  Biox anti aging complex intensive age treatment cream

X-OUT Shine control

Lip

Dermstore Lip Quench (Opened to test on wrist.)

I have all three brushes (blender, liner and shadow) plus the pouch. I used the blender once, had a reaction. I did wash and use sanitizing spray on the brush.

*Beauty Army*

Makeup

Purely cosmetics pure mineral foundation in olive beige.

MyFace cosmetics MyMix foundation in Medium 02

Please note that I did open these two items to swatch on wrist. They was far to light for me. 

Lip

Pur-lisse Lip comfort daily lip nourisher (unopened only selected for filling order)

_*Wish list*_

Any other Urban Decay 24/7 liner than radium and Perversion

Beauty blender

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in blushed

Lipstick Queen invisible liner

Any lip exfoliator

Stilla smudge stick any color but Lion fish

ANY WEIâ„¢ High Performance Face Treatment Pad Collection

Any scrubs/masks for face

Any loose pigment (non glittery if that exists lol )

and of course Nyx Jumbo pencil in Milk

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you need a pic of an item just pm me and let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I send items I do provide tracking number. I do my best to use priority mail (2-3 day) 

Perfect trades with:

isadorra2002,  Ampym


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

.


----------



## Ampym (Apr 20, 2012)

I have Julep Melissa and Helena both brand new. I want Portia and Eva. PM me if interested in trading. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 20, 2012)

Great trade with ILikeGiants!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 20, 2012)

I have to give these woman a wonderful trade grade.  tigrlilyem A++++(so love all the extras)    

heyitsrilee A++++    

UltracitrusA++++

I would trade with all three of these ladies again.


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 20, 2012)

Just wanted to post on here and let everyone know that might not know already, that if you got the Befine skincare packet in your birchbox most of them have been expired of a while mine expired back in September of 2009. Birchbox did however send out an email stating if you were one of the people who got an expired packet of samples you can fill out the survery and they will put 100 birchbox points in your account by May 1st. So please don't trade these or use these if you have them. They are a food based product so using them when expired can be really bad. Just thought I would let you all know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 20, 2012)

updated after trades/adding items

I have some things for trade.  

*BB Samples*

Redken Shine Brillance 02 2.1 Fl Oz (never used)

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Show Stoppers 2 black strips (new)

Yu-Be Moisturizing skin cream

*Samples- NonBB*

Fekkai Technician Color Care 2 Fl Oz (New)

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (opened to smell)

TanTowel Classic 7.1x9in (6)

Tan Towel Classic 9x12in (1)

Stila illuminating tinted moisturizer Shade 1 SPF 20(x2) Exp: 06/13

AG The oil packet ( hair oil)

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Shade medium Exp:06/13

Shiseido Bio-performance

*Perfume samples*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Ageless Harvey Prince(BB send me two of these)

Gold Michael Kors

Burbery Body

Jadore Dior

Ed hardy Hearts and Daggers x2

Ed hardy

U.S.A John Varvatos

*Full size- NonBB*

Elf makeup mist &amp; set 2 Fl Oz (new)

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gel ( never used)

Burt's Bees facial cream cleanser Sensitive (tired once didn't like it)

On10 lip balms (2)  Chocolate, Vanilla cream (never used) 

*Makeup*

Stila One step in light (Still in the box, never used) discontinued 

Stila One step in Tone ( used once, Not my color) discontinued

eyeshadow pallets (swatched only)

I have combo makeup set (swatched only)

blushes( swatched, looked better online when bought)

Wet N Wild Sunny ( was not impressed, tried once)

If you want to know the colors let me know

*I would like*

Origins- anything

Jouer body butter (one from BB)

Tarte makeup

   -lip crayon in lucky

   -gel eyeliner

Josie Maran Mascara instant natural volume argan mascara any size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if there is anything else you think i would be interested in for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I just wanted to give a caution message.  I made a trade last week with Seifertam.  Her package arrived on Tuesday (according to my delivery confirmation number) and she has not sent a package to me so far.  I haven't heard from her since Monday.  I don't know if she just forgot about it or what, but I sent her the Dermologica Microfoliant and some JR Watkins cuticle salve.  She is currently not responding to my messages.  If I do hear from her or get a package from her I will repost and let everyone know what happened.  Just a heads up.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 20, 2012)

Jade has contacted me to look into the matter. Normally MUT's policy has been and currently is "trade at your own risk" so there's not much I can do. However, since I'm the meddling type to begin with I checked the member out a bit and see she has a blog which looks to be brand new according to her Google profile:

http://www.alisonisaproductjunkie.blogspot.com/

The account here was created on April 11 and unfortunately I do not know how many people she traded items with however if more than a couple of people have been affected then I ban her from the B/S/T area (I won't ban the account until she contacts those involved).

As a reminder to everyone, trading is at your own risk. If you DO decide to do a trade it's recommended you use a tracking #. Don't trade with new members since they don't have a reputation here at all. It's also recommended to use the trader feed back properly to create your own post here in the B/S/T area then post your link to your trade here in this thread.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 20, 2012)

A+ trade with panzerruin. Thanks!


----------



## lindalou3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I just had a great trade with strawberrybrite!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome trade with miss6aby!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 20, 2012)

Fantastic trade with GirlyEnthusiast--she had 3 of my wish list items, so I am over the moon!


----------



## sarahm (Apr 20, 2012)

Fabulous trades with akharri785 and productjunkie14!!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 20, 2012)

Updated List:

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    1 Small angle *Ulta* blush brush, unused, doesnâ€™t look like that good of quality and a small eye shadow Ulta brush unused

v    *Ulta* eye shadow quad from a free gift, unopened, 4 shades of brown: Bone, Mysitque, Espresso, and Gold Dust

v    *Hydroxatone* Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex moisturizer .35 oz (sealed in plastic)

v    *Benefit* Sheer Oil-Free Triple performing facial lotion deluxe sized in a small glass bottle (never used)

v    *Benefit* Foamingly Clean 1 step Facial Cleansing Lotion (deluxe sized â€“ pretty small)

v    *J.R. Watkins *full size Natural Beeswax Lip Balm in Peppermint ~ Brand new and sealed

v    *Philosophy *Purity made simple face wash â€“ Brand new and sealed 1 fl oz

v    *Full Size Benefit *Posietint unused

v    *Full Size Laura Geller *I-Care Waterproof eyeliner in Charcoal unused

v    *Full Size Tarte *EmphasEYES High Definition Eye Pencil

Wishlisht:

v    Befine Night Cream

v    La Rocca Supreme Cream (or any other body product from them)

v    Microderma Mitt

v    Any fake tanners or tanning towelettes, especially Lorac TANtalizer products

v    Amika Hair Mask

v    Tarte Blush (stick or powder)

v    Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused

v    Tarte Maracuja Lip Gloss in any color

v    Tarte, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Benefit anything really

I would love to trade full size products for other full size products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great Trades with:

Sleepykat, sarahm, calexxia, Ampym, meanwife, sp727, Pancua, javagirl87, IlikeGiants, Vogliadivintage, Wida, bluemustang, tameloy, sihaya, kbugg2163


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 20, 2012)

April 20, 2012 UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Clairvoyant perfume (small sample vial, opened to sniff)

Nick Chavez Lay Back Straightening Blow Dry Spray (Full size, 4oz)

$10 off $75 order coupon for ModCloth.com (Teen Vogue Birchbox)

RAWcolor All-over eye shadow brush, blonde handle (Full Size--Beauty Fix)

Johnson's Baby Powder (Travel size, 1.5 oz)

Curel Natural Healing Lotion (Travel size, 1 fl oz, used once)

Garnier Fructis Fortifying Sleek &amp; Shine Shampoo (Deluxe travel size, 2 fl oz, 2 bottles)

Salvatore Ferragamo Body Lotion in Incanto Shine (Travel size, 1.7 fl oz, used once)

$100 off coupon for hair Styling Tools on NuMeOnline.com (MyGlam)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (4pk, Birchbox, opened but unused)

March MyGlam makeup bag (white background with large multi-color flowers)

Keracolor Natural Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment (Sample packet, 0.17 fl oz--MyGlam)

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse (Single use packet, 0.06 oz--Birchbox)

Nuance by Salma Hayek shampoo &amp; conditioner packets with $2 off coupon
L'Oreal Studio Secrets Magic Perfecting Base (Full size, 0.5 fl oz, about half of it left)

Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm (Full size)

Maybelline Eyestudio eyeshadow (baked, I think) in Ivy Icon (Full size, used twice) PENDING

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Tenacious (full size, used a handful of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Visionary (full size, used a handfull of times or less)

L'Oreal HIP High Intensity Pigment jar in Restless (full size, used a handful of times)

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz)
Oscar Blandi olio di jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 fl oz) PENDING

All-Belle false lashes in the style Yellow Haunt

*Wishlist *

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence (any color, but I already have Amused and Adored)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
BB Cream (lightest color), preferably skin79 hot pink triple action
Mascara (pretty much any kind except for Great Lash, I'm obsessed)
Urban Decay eyeshadow, eyeliner (not Ransom, I already have two), or primer

Essie polish in A Cut Above or Set in Stones

Zoya polish (not Kristen), preferably Bevin or Lotus

Mario Badescu Drying Cream
Teal or electric blue eyeliner
Laura Geller, MAC, or NARS blush (or any others that are cool toned)

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Philosophy Miracle Worker

Kiehl's Dark Spot Corrector

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby*, and *panzerruin*.*

Pending trades with awall18, Auntboo, and skylola123.


----------



## sweeks (Apr 20, 2012)

I just wanted to recognize some great trades that I've had through this site: Meaganola and AnnieXO. The products arrived quickly and were exactly as described. I would definitely trade with both of them again!


----------



## ahkae (Apr 20, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

All of my products are unused unless specified. 

Willing to trade multiple of my products for one of your's if it is better/full size.

US Trade only please.

*For Trade:*

*MyGlam:*

-WEN Cleansing Conditioner (2 oz)

-Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque (full size)

-NYX Roll On Shimmer in Blue (full size - swatched on hand once)

-X-Out Shine Control (full size)

-Freeman Pineapple Facial Mask Sachet (full size)

-Premier Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (0.07 fl oz)

-Premier Moisture Complex (0.07 fl oz)

-NuMe $100 Certificate (Willing to give this free with my first trade if you want it)

-Murad Bronzing Booster

-Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment

-Sheer Cover Concealer in Light (swatched both sides but can be cleaned) 

*-Urban Decay 24/7 Glide One Pencil in Ransom (0.03 oz) *

*BirchBox: *

-Eye Rock Designer Liner

-Mineralogie Cream Concealer in Shade U2 (2.4 g / swatched)

-Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.07 oz / swatched)

*Sample Society:*

-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller 

-Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream 

*Beauty Box 5:*

-Comodynes Tanning Towelette

-Freeman Facial Anti-Stress Mask Dead Sea Minerals (0.5 fl oz)

-Becca Eye Tint in Baroque (0.24 fl oz)

-Lavera Trend Sensitiv Kajal Eye Liner in No. 2 (0.04 oz)

*Other:*

-Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in Shade 02 (0.24 fl oz)

-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)

-Stila Convertible Color Dual Lip and Cheek Cream in Peony (deluxe sample - don't have size) 

-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)

-Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.9 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)

-The Body Shop Candied Ginger Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

-Kiss Nail Dress in KDS14

-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)
-Korres Lip Butter in Pomegranate (full size / 0.21 oz)

*-Korres Lip Butter in Wild Rose (full size / 0.21 oz)*

*-Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz)*

*-Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes! (full size / 0.21 fl oz) *

*[items in bold are newly added]*

*Wishlist:*

-Purlisse Moisturizer SPF 30 (packet or tube)

-One Love Organics Waterless Beauty Balm

-Amika Obliphica Oil Treatment

-Certain Zoya nail polish except Megan.

-Anything from Benefit except Stay Don't Stray, They're Real, Posietint, Dr. Feel Good.

-Almost anything from Tarte

+I am looking at all offers even if it is not under my wishlist so offer away!  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**---------------------*

*Successful Trades: MeanWife, Ampym, codenameyam, wagz379, miss6aby, amygab1126, Playedinloops, Caryatid, heather462, Aeone123, tawnyashawn, *


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm confused by this. First, what is B/S/T? Also, what am I supposed to post here &amp; where/what is the link to my trade? I've been trying to leave feedback for somebody but I cannot figure out what to put where it says "Enter the classified URL of the item you traded."



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's also recommended to use the trader feed back properly to create your own post here in the B/S/T area then post your link to your trade here in this thread.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 20, 2012)

> Hey guys, I just wanted to give a caution message.  I made a trade last week with Seifertam.  Her package arrived on Tuesday (according to my delivery confirmation number) and she has not sent a package to me so far.  I haven't heard from her since Monday.  I don't know if she just forgot about it or what, but I sent her the Dermologica Microfoliant and some JR Watkins cuticle salve.  She is currently not responding to my messages.  If I do hear from her or get a package from her I will repost and let everyone know what happened.  Just a heads up.


 I also traded with seifertam. We communicated on the 13th that we wouldnt send out till the following week. Sent her package on the 18th. Have not heard from her since 13th. Will also update if she communicates.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks, I last heard from her on the 15th, she said she was going to the post office that day. Hopefully both of our packages get mailed out this coming week and she just got busy this week.



> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I also traded with seifertam. We communicated on the 13th that we wouldnt send out till the following week. Sent her package on the 18th. Have not heard from her since 13th.
> Will also update if she communicates.


----------



## Ampym (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I last heard from her on the 15th, she said she was going to the post office that day. Hopefully both of our packages get mailed out this coming week and she just got busy this week.


  Fingers crossed that this is a false alarm. I have heard of SWAPLIFTERS at other sites but not here ;( .  JB and G keep us posted.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that this is a false alarm. I have heard of SWAPLIFTERS at other sites but not here ;( .  JB and G keep us posted.


 Hopefully she is just having computer problems.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi all,

In light of the recent possible swaplifting, I just wanted to offer a couple thoughts and suggestions on the swap process:

If the person who I am trading with does not have any feedback (either official feedback that shows up on their profile or feedback that has been posted on this thread) I normally ask that they ship first and provide the shipping confirmation number. Once I can see that the package is enroute, I ship my sample. If neither you nor the person you are trading with have any feedback whatsoever, then it's definitely trade-at-your-own-risk, and it's possible (but unlikely) that you might not receive what you're trading for. From what I can tell, almost all the people on this thread truly want to make an honest trade. I once had someone who didn't follow through on a trade, but I just chalked it up to something that's going to happen every so often and the trade wasn't of high value anyway. That and the trades-gone-wrong mentioned by Jadedbeauty and miss6aby are the only (possible) cases of swaplifting that I know of on this thread. If there are more, I would encourage anyone to make note of it in the thread so that others are aware.

In regards to feedback, if you would like to receive official feedback for your trade you must start your own swap post and list your items there*. Then you'll have the correct permissions (according to Makeuptalk parameters) to use that URL when leaving feedback between traders. Since I started this thread, only me and a person I am trading with can use this swap URL for feedback purposes. Many people have taken to simply posting feedback right in the thread and that seems like an acceptable solution for most. If you're determined to get official feedback, but still want all the eyes that this thread gets in order for the best chance of making a trade, I'd recommend starting a separate thread and posting a link to it in this thread. 

Hope this helps!

*You'll need to have been a member for at least 5 days and have at least 15 posts/comments before Makeuptalk will give you access to creating a swap post.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 21, 2012)

I started my own trade post, that way people can contact me there for items if you want.  I will still post on here.  I will be going more in depth with my post there.  More makeup items that I have never used and have just set in my makeup collection.  This will help to give me a trading feedback.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much!


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 21, 2012)

I also started my own thread for the feedback.

Please all the wonderful ladies that I have done amazing trades with. If you could so kindly take a minute to leave positive feedback. I will do the 

same when you create one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 21, 2012)

A+++ trades with cskeiser &amp; missionista.

I started my own trading thread at https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125290/amber-barreras-trading-post. I will be posting feedback for everybody I trade with &amp; you can feel free to do the same for me. Happy trading!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome trade with Ching Chang! Great packing, super cute card, and bonus extras! I'll have to step it up next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also made a trade with seifertam, and I haven't gotten my package yet. I hope it'll still show up, but she said she was mailing it last Monday, and we're only one state apart (Indiana and Ohio), so it isn't looking good...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 21, 2012)

Update:

Not much to trade for now, but here is what I have:

Weleda Pomegranate Day Cream (never used)

Juice Beauy Oil Free Moisturizer (never used)

Full Size Jouer Sheer Bronzing Tint SPF 15 -1.7oz $32 retail (swatched only)

Interested in:

Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused

Orofluido

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie

Amika Obliphica serum

PM me if interested...

*Perfect trade with Skylola123*


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome trade with Ching Chang! Great packing, super cute card, and bonus extras! I'll have to step it up next time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also made a trade with seifertam, and I haven't gotten my package yet. I hope it'll still show up, but she said she was mailing it last Monday, and we're only one state apart (Indiana and Ohio), so it isn't looking good...


 It was absolutely no problem!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again for the trade! Glad you liked everything~


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I have available for trade:
> 
> ...


 Updated list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Bold = new ; italic = pending / gone


----------



## Rafaela (Apr 21, 2012)

o


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Apr 21, 2012)

Great trade with tigrlilyem!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome trade with vogliadivintage!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome trade with vogliadivintage!


 glad you got it and that you like it!  I should have yours on monday.  can't wait!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the by, does anyone know the link I'm supposed to put in to leave feedback on these new personal list pages?  I've just tried to give miss6aby feedback since we've traded twice now, but it keeps saying invalid author.  hrm...


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have to create your own thread in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum. &amp; use that URL. Here's mine  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125290/amber-barreras-trading-post. You pretty much just put what you would put in this thread but in your own thread so you can leave feedback for other people.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 21, 2012)

and I've got one now too!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125293/birchbox-misc-trade-list-vogliadivintage


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You have to create your own thread in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum. &amp; use that URL. Here's mine  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125290/amber-barreras-trading-post. You pretty much just put what you would put in this thread but in your own thread so you can leave feedback for other people.


 Here is my thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades#post_1860543  This is the URL you will reference if you leave feedback for me. (I think)

For the ladies I have traded with, please let me know if you start a thread so that I can leave official positive feedback for you. I have had only great trades so far!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Or maybe you will reference your own URL when you go to leave feedback...that's what I did when I left feedback for miss6aby, and it worked just right.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you will reference your own URL when you go to leave feedback...that's what I did when I left feedback for miss6aby, and it worked just right.


 I referenced my URL when leaving feedback but I believe (&amp; I may be wrong) that either trader can use the same URL. Below, highlighted in red, is what made me think that.



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In regards to feedback, if you would like to receive official feedback for your trade you must start your own swap post and list your items there*. Then you'll have the correct permissions (according to Makeuptalk parameters) to use that URL when leaving feedback between traders. Since I started this thread, only me and a person I am trading with can use this swap URL for feedback purposes. Many people have taken to simply posting feedback right in the thread and that seems like an acceptable solution for most. If you're determined to get official feedback, but still want all the eyes that this thread gets in order for the best chance of making a trade, I'd recommend starting a separate thread and posting a link to it in this thread.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I referenced my URL when leaving feedback but I believe (&amp; I may be wrong) that either trader can use the same URL. Below, highlighted in red, is what made me think that.


 Okay, cool. I will be happy to give and receive official feedback. It should be helpful.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 22, 2012)

Seifertam contacted me and said she had a family emergency this week and that she plans to ship my package on Monday! Just wanted to let everyone know!


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 22, 2012)

I just wanted to say that 3 girls had the honor of being my VERY FIRST trades on here! I have shipped their packages but none of them have messaged me about receiving them yet - however, I got my products as described!

Thank you, skylola123 - jennabean - scooby384 !


----------



## lechatonrose (Apr 22, 2012)

Kind of unrelated, but I've noticed a lot of you have One Love Organics or alima on your wishlist. Refinery29 has a deal until the 4th for $35 for a $70 voucher for Hip Apotheca, who carries those and other more green brands. 

I'm not affiliated  with them in any way, just thought it was an awesome deal that could help some of you with your wishlists  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 22, 2012)

> Kind of unrelated, but I've noticed a lot of you have One Love Organics or alima on your wishlist. Refinery29 has a deal until the 4th for $35 for a $70 voucher for Hip Apotheca, who carries those and other more green brands.
> 
> I'm not affiliated  with them in any way, just thought it was an awesome deal that could help some of you with your wishlists


 Thanks! That is really helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 22, 2012)

Bumping and updating: I have had great trades with xlinds15x, skylola123, heyitsrilee, tintedlove, Meghan Leigh and eschwanda!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 23, 2012)

I would like to trade my OlÃ¬e Biologique Huile Moderne oil from April's box for a mini Zoya, PM me and let me know what Zoya colors you have to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

*I'll even throw in the two tea bags I got if you want them, I don't drink tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*3 great trades with Jacinta, Doodlebug, and Duckygirl*


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful trades with lindalou3 and mroxy0628!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 23, 2012)

*Birchbox*:

Lotions/moisturizers 

Juice Beauty Oil free moisturizer

La Rocca Champagne and shimmer Supreme creme. (Opened to test on wrist once.)

Life style extras

Dropps Laundry detergent

*Blue/white coasters*

Perfume samples

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift X2

Harvey Prince: Yogini

Nail polishes 

Essie: Set in stone

Zoya: Bevin 

Zoya: Lotus (told mom in law she couldn't have it lol)

*MyGlam:*

Hair

KeraColor NATURAL  For all hair types Color enhancing leave-in treatment

Skin care

Freeman Enzyme mask pineapple

Murad eye lift perfector

Premier Instant stretching and revitalizing mask

Premier  Biox anti aging complex intensive age treatment cream

X-OUT Shine control

Lip

Dermstore Lip Quench (Opened to test on wrist.)

I have all three brushes (blender, liner and shadow) plus the pouch. I used the blender once, had a reaction. I did wash and use sanitizing spray on the brush.

*Beauty Army*

Makeup

Purely cosmetics pure mineral foundation in olive beige.

MyFace cosmetics MyMix foundation in Medium 02

Please note that I did open these two items to swatch on wrist. They was far to light for me. 

Lip

Pur-lisse Lip comfort daily lip nourisher (unopened only selected for filling order)

_*Wish list*_

Any other Urban Decay 24/7 liner than radium and Perversion

Beauty blender

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in blushed

Lipstick Queen invisible liner

Any lip exfoliator

Stilla smudge stick any color but Lion fish

ANY WEIâ„¢ High Performance Face Treatment Pad Collection

Any scrubs/masks for face

Any loose pigment (non glittery if that exists lol )

and of course Nyx Jumbo pencil in Milk

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you need a pic of an item just pm me and let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I send items I do provide tracking number. I do my best to use priority mail (2-3 day) 

Perfect trades with:

isadorra2002,  Ampym


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 23, 2012)

Great trade with Miss6aby!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, if I had a trade with you and you have time please leave me some feedback here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125335/jadedbeautys-trade-thread

Updated List:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    1 Small angle *Ulta* blush brush, unused, doesnâ€™t look like that good of quality and a small eye shadow Ulta brush unused

v    *Ulta* eye shadow quad from a free gift, unopened, 4 shades of brown: Bone, Mysitque, Espresso, and Gold Dust

v    *Hydroxatone* Intensive Anti-Wrinkle Complex moisturizer .35 oz (sealed in plastic)

v    *Benefit* Sheer Oil-Free Triple performing facial lotion deluxe sized in a small glass bottle (never used)

v    *Benefit* Foamingly Clean 1 step Facial Cleansing Lotion (deluxe sized â€“ pretty small)

v    *J.R. Watkins *full size Natural Beeswax Lip Balm in Peppermint ~ Brand new and sealed

v    *Philosophy *Purity made simple face wash â€“ Brand new and sealed 1 fl oz

v    *Benefit *Deluxe sized Posietint unused

v    *ELF *tinted moisturizer in a Medium shade, full size, (used once and it was too dark for me)

Wishlisht:

v    La Rocca Supreme Cream (or any other body product from them)

v    Microderma Mitt

v    Any fake tanners or tanning towelettes, especially Lorac TANtalizer products

v    Amika Hair Mask

v    Tarte Blush (stick or powder)

v    Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused

v    Tarte Maracuja Lip Gloss in any color

v    Tarte, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Benefit anything really

Great Trades with:

Sleepykat, sarahm, calexxia, Ampym, meanwife, sp727, Pancua, javagirl87, IlikeGiants, Vogliadivintage, Wida, bluemustang, tameloy, sihaya, kbugg2163, miss6aby


----------



## mega789 (Apr 23, 2012)

My updated trade List is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125319/mega789s-trading-post#post_1860859

Also if we had a trade I would love feedback. You just have to click next to the word "trader feedback" under my avatar. Then you can leave feedback from there and put in my trader url.

Thanks!!!

_*I'm still really looking for a sample of the Marula Oil. Anyone?*_


----------



## Jennabean (Apr 23, 2012)

Great trade with wintersnowpeach!


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 23, 2012)

Great trade with skylola123!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She packaged everything so carefully &amp; in an adorable pouch! Thank you~


----------



## Nikki Lanzo (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a few things I could trade with you-

I have the Philiosphy Purity Cleanser in 1 fl oz 

Clinique Dramatically Differnt Moisturizing Lotion 1 Fl oz

Jovie in Jubilee Lotion 2 oz

Big Sexy Hair Powder Play .07 oz

pur~lisee ultra skin brighting Serum .34 oz


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 24, 2012)

Lovely trade with Auntboo!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 24, 2012)

I have for trade:

Weleda Pomegranate Day Cream (never opened)

Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer (never opened)

Jouer Sheer Bronzing Tint Full Size 1.7oz $32 value (swatched only)

Zoya Cynthia (full size - never used) $8 value

Zoya Izzy (full size - never used) $8 value

Wishlist:

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie

Orofluido serum

Amika Obliphica serum

Stila smudge stick liners in any colour except peacock

Open to anything, just PM me!

~Perfect trade with Skylola123~


----------



## eschwanda (Apr 24, 2012)

*Ladies, If I have traded with you please leave me feedback *https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125372/eschwandas-trade-thread* Thanks!*

*Updated*

*What I have*

Zoya spring collection-Lotus

Bvlgari BLV

BLK DNM perfume 11

Estee lauder sensuous nude

Dermalogica multi-vitamin power firm

Dermalogica skin hydrating booster

Fresh sugar rose lip treatment

Fresh sugar lip treatment

Olay professional pro x clear complexion renewing lotion

Patricia Wexler comforting and renewing serum

Patricia Wexler soothing and renewing night cream

Clinique self sun body moisturizer in light/medium

Clinique all about eyes

Clinique repairwear intensive eye cream

Clinique long last lipstick in sugared maple

Clinique long last lipstick in think bronze

Clinique full potential lip plump and shine in voluptuous violet

Clinique 7 day scrub cream

Clinique rinse off foaming cleanser

Clinique moisture surge extended thirst relief

Clinique dramatically different lotion

*What I want*

Beauty Blender

PTR anti-shine mattifying gel

Miss Jessieâ€™s products

Orofluido elixir

Microdermamitt

Revolution organics freedom glow beauty balm

Zoya spring collection (Cho, farrah, or tru)

Dirt scrubs

Benefit products

*Successful trades withâ€¦*

Auntboo

Thewendybird

Memu0106 (x2)

Ampym

oOlivecolored

Lady41


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 24, 2012)

UPDATED. new items in *bold.*

*Birchbox*:

Lotions/moisturizers

Juice Beauty Oil free moisturizer

La Rocca Champagne and shimmer Supreme creme. (Opened to test on wrist once.)

*Jouer moisture tint in bronze*

*Befine food skin care night cream *

Life style extras

Dropps Laundry detergent

*Blue/white coasters*

Perfume samples

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift X2

Harvey Prince: Yogini

Nail polishes

Essie: Set in stone

Zoya: Bevin

Zoya: Lotus (told mom in law she couldn't have it lol)

*MyGlam:*

Hair

KeraColor NATURAL  For all hair types Color enhancing leave-in treatment

Skin care

Freeman Enzyme mask pineapple

Murad eye lift perfector

Premier Instant stretching and revitalizing mask

Premier  Biox anti aging complex intensive age treatment cream

X-OUT Shine control

Lip

Dermstore Lip Quench (Opened to test on wrist.)

I have all three brushes (blender, liner and shadow) plus the pouch. I used the blender once, had a reaction. I did wash and use sanitizing spray on the brush.

*Beauty Army*

Makeup

Purely cosmetics pure mineral foundation in olive beige.

MyFace cosmetics MyMix foundation in Medium 02

Please note that I did open these two items to swatch on wrist. They was far to light for me.

Lip

Pur-lisse Lip comfort daily lip nourisher (unopened only selected for filling order)

Skin Care

*Iris Hydrating facial lotion*

*Cellceuticals NeoCell Micro resurfacing skin treatment*

*LiftLab eye cream (no sticker)*

Primers

*Fx skin prep foundation primer anti-aging serum (sat in makeup drawer logo is scratched never used)*

*Fx eye prep anti-age soothing primer*

*OTHERS:*

*Hello Kitty mini nail polishes. Color names not on bottles. *

*Bright pink, darker pink, pink glitter and clear glitter. *

_*Wish list*_

Any other Urban Decay 24/7 liner than radium and Perversion

Beauty blender

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in blushed

Lipstick Queen invisible liner

Any lip exfoliator

Stilla smudge stick any color but Lion fish

ANY WEIâ„¢ High Performance Face Treatment Pad Collection

Any scrubs/masks for face

Any loose pigment besides browns/nuetrals The darker, the better.(non glittery if that exists lol )

Nyx Jumbo pencil in Milk

Mixing agent

colored liquid liners

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you need a pic of an item just pm me and let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I send items I do provide tracking number. I do my best to use priority mail (2-3 day)

Perfect trades with:

isadorra2002,  Ampym


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 24, 2012)

Hope I did this right....

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125349/trade-bb-ba-mg-and-more-please-leave-feedback


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope I did this correct, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's mine: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125351/ching-chang-swap-trade-feedback

Great trades with: Meghan Leigh, skylola123, ILikeGiants &amp; FireNRice~


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 24, 2012)

Ampym, lovesmakeup2012, murflefirl, and tawynanshawn


----------



## tigrlilyem (Apr 24, 2012)

I've had great trades with the following ladies: Ampym, lovesmakeup2012, murflefirl, and tawynanshawn

Thank you so much for the trades! All the items were wrapped nicely, made the trip without breaking, and they all included extras! I highly recommend trading with them.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello everyone.  I made my own thread like a lot of other people.  I also added a lot of things on there.  here is my thread.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125285/samples-and-makeup#post_1861269

I have truly been loving all the trades.  This is a great way to try new things for me as well as getting my BB.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have been trying to leave feedback for a couple of gals on here but every time I submit my feedback this pops up

*Fatal error*: Call to a member function first() on a non-object in */var/www/sites/huddler/releases/ebc7bab7c8ff596fdb94059e7555f22e7ccdc5ec/v2/system/application/libraries/objects/HuddlerObject.php* on line *1335*

I am not sure what I am doing wrong. On the feedback page there is an URL blank but I am not sure what to put there so I have been leaving it blank but I guess you are not suppose to?

Please help

Thanks!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 24, 2012)

you need to put their thread.  If they dont have one.  you can just say you had a good trade with them on this thread.  If you are not sure if they have their own thread, you can email them on here and ask.  I am really sure everyone would be more then willing to give you their thread name.  I hope this helps some what.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been trying to leave feedback for a couple of gals on here but every time I submit my feedback this pops up
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Apr 24, 2012)

i tried to leave feedback earlier for you, but i kept getting the same thing!  i don't know what's wrong with it.  i did exactly the same thing yesterday, and it was working just fine...



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, I have been trying to leave feedback for a couple of gals on here but every time I submit my feedback this pops up
> 
> ...


----------



## MeanWife (Apr 24, 2012)

Updated List -  I update my list after all trades. If it is still listed, I still have it. (New items in bold)

A+ trades with: FireNRice, skylola123, JadedBeauty, Ahkae, miss6aby, Mega789, heyitsrilee

What I have to *OFFER*: (all items are new, never used or even opened, unless otherwise stated)

*Sample Sized Items:*
- EBoost Orange Health Booster                                                     - Coconut Cream Larabar
- Aveeno Daily Lotion: 1oz                                                                 - Revision Nectifirm (small sample tube)
- Mustela Liquid baby soap (large foil packet)                              - Pink heart nail file

- *Seche Vite*: used - approx 1/3 of a full sized bottle left          - *Bumble &amp; Bumble: BB straight set* (3 packs)

- *All-Belle false eyelashes*                                           - *Clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser*: 1oz

- *Le Palais tea bags*                                                     - *Orofluido Elixer*

- Fragrance Samples:  Harvey Prince Ageless, Annick Petite Cherie, Giorgio Armani Gio, Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One Gentleman, *Gucci by Gucci *(all never used)

*Full Sized Items * (_Will trade for other full-sized items, or several high quality samples_):

- *Bumble &amp; Bumble Free style card* - Free blow dry or 30 minute do at any participating salon
- Olay Pro Cleansing System (battery operated facial brush, similar to Clarisonic): this is slightly used, but I will send it with only a new, never touched, brush head

- Burt's Bees Honey and Bilberry Foot Cream: 4 oz,

- Philosophy Gingerbread Girl, Shampoo/Shower Gel: 16oz

- Philosophy Gingerbread Girl. Body Lotion: 7oz

- Philosophy Kiss Me SPF 20 Red Lip Gloss: 0.5 oz

- Sheer Cover Duo Concealer, Light/Medium

- 3LAB cleanser, 3.4oz: new, unopened (have 2 bottles)

- X Out shine control: used once

- Purlisse PurLip Comfort lip moisturizer: .5oz, includes box

- Roc Deep Wrinkle Night Cream: 1.1oz

- *Dermstore Lip Quench*

- Nailtiques nail polish: Formula 2 nail protein and Moscow (bright red)

- *Vapour Lip Gloss in Ravish*

- *Ulta travel make-up kit*: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, 1 pink lip gloss tube, purple case

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, *April metallic pink*

*What I WANT* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
- Beauty Blender                                                         - Philosophy
- Porefessional, other Benefit items                      - StriVectin

- Ole Henrickson                                                        - Lip Scrubs, body scrubs
- Stretch Mark or scar cream                                   - Sunscreen

- Redness reducer                                                   - Wen Conditioning Cleanser
- Zoya, Opi, Essie or other good quality nail polish (slightly used OK, as long as it's in good condition)

- Urban decay liner (black, grey, brown, or other neutral color)

I will start my own thread soon, just haven't had a chance yet. I will start posting positive feedback for all trades, as soon as I can figure out how to do that. I'm having issues....


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's what I have for trade:

From Beauty Army:

Babor- Sun care system (sunscreen) 30 spf 1.7fl. oz still sealed

Myface.cosmetics- foundation med/dark 02 15ml (would compare to mac nc42)

Defy- boob tube bust and neck firmer 

Psssssst!- Dry Shampoo 1.76oz

Beautyfix;

Jonathon product- Finish Control Hairspray 10oz

Sample Society:

Murad- skin perfecting primer

Murad- Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer (tiny) 0.125 fl. oz

Julep:

Nail polish- Helena

Full sized Calvin Klein Euphoria 1.7 used twice ( used to love it but it doesn't work with my body chemistry anymore)

Aquolina- Pink sugar perfume sample

All products listed are either brand new or swatched once.

My Wishlist- Open to anything really but I'd love any cosmetics or fragrances with the exception of shadows I have a ton! 

I've never traded before so if anyone that wants to trade or has experience could help out here please do, Thanks!


----------



## jksparkles (Apr 25, 2012)

I still have the myglam $25 off $50 dermstore coupon if anyone would like my code. It expires May 1st and i'm not going to use it before then.

*Just gave away*


----------



## ILikeGiants (Apr 25, 2012)

This was my first time trading, and I ended up being 4 for 6. I had excellent trades with those 4 (JadedBeauty, Ching Chang, strawberrybrite, and sihaya), but the other 2 never arrived. I sent packages to Seifertam and JennyDBV on April 14th, which they both received on April 16th. I've yet to get anything in return, and they have both not been answering my PMs. Is this normal? I really like the idea of trading, but it's super discouraging when people don't hold up their end of the trade! I guess I'll make sure I only trade with people who have good feedback from this point forward.


----------



## JackieD (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a bunch of full-size color club nail polishes I got as a gift, and I don't really need this many! I can't get the picture to show up here but there's a picture on my profile.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/gallery/image/view/album/178284/id/138417/sort/display_order

Can't figure out the names for some of them, but the colors are:

Red-ical gypsy, (deep plum, a little sparkly,) (shimmery purple, similar to Peace Out Purple, but with a slight sparkle,) Rad nomad, (Blue, similar to Chelsea Girl,) Top coat, Nomadic nude, Earthy angel, (light pink,) (bright pink, similar to Jackie Oh!,) (bright red)

My wishlist:

Dermalogica daily microfoliant

Porefessional

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in pearl

MicrodermaMitt

Revolution beauty balm

I'm definitely open to trying other stuff, I just don't have much of a wishlist, so try me! I mostly just want to get these out of the house, so if you're interested at all, I can probably find something on your list that I want!


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was my first time trading, and I ended up being 4 for 6. I had excellent trades with those 4 (JadedBeauty, Ching Chang, strawberrybrite, and sihaya), but the other 2 never arrived. I sent packages to Seifertam and JennyDBV on April 14th, which they both received on April 16th. I've yet to get anything in return, and they have both not been answering my PMs. Is this normal? I really like the idea of trading, but it's super discouraging when people don't hold up their end of the trade! I guess I'll make sure I only trade with people who have good feedback from this point forward.


 Hey!

I've had over 25 trades on this forum and never had a problem till Seifertam. I traded with her during the same time so did JadedBeauty. We both have not gotten our packages either. I'm going to give till end of the week before giving her negative trade feedback.

Please don't be discourage and pay attention to the ones that do have great feedback already. That's why most of us are starting our own threads to get the official feedback added up.

Since you have a record already. When a new trader comes in. Have them trade with you first and then send out their stuff. We have to remember that we are swapping at our own risk. Im sorry this happened. It's totally a bum out. I was looking forward to my package as well.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have made around 15ish trades, maybe more and so far they were all fabulous, other than Seifertam.  I am still holding out hope that I will get a package from her sometimes this week.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 25, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated - from both BirchBox &amp; MyGlam!

-Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream ("Swatched" 1x)

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation (Unused, unopened)

-Full Size TheBalm Luscious Lani (swatched)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

Other-

-deborah lippman nail polish in 'across the universe'. swatched 1x, brand new, full size (.5oz.) (will only trade for something awesome, i spent $18 on this!)

Wishlist -

Benetint, posietint

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

Twistbands or whatever they're called =P

I'm very open to many things. Make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =)


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm losing track of where my last post was, so I've created my own swap thread!  It's here.  Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a $15 off $30 Dermstore coupon code, expires May 1st. I won't be using it, so first to PM me is welcome to it. Code has been claimed.


----------



## missionista (Apr 26, 2012)

Just posting to say great trade with LyndaV.  Thanks!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 26, 2012)

Just updating and bumping...If we have traded, please leave me feedback and use this URL:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

Or just check out my trade thread!

*What I have:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Dropps* Laundry Detergent[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]telier* Cologne Orange Sanguine Petite Cologne Absolue[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia, Anne and Selena (all full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Essential Cuticle Oil (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Clinique* Dual lipstick/lip gloss in Sunset and Tenderheart (full size)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Ulta* Dual Ended Eye Liner in Chocolate and Deep Brown (full size)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement.

*What I want:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Lip Gloss or Mascaras[/SIZE]

PÃ¼r Minerals 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer

willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream

willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes

Befine Night Cream willaâ„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer Pangea Organics Facial Scrub  
 
*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123

lechatonrose


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 26, 2012)

I will trade my Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm for a BeautyBlender. Its in the color Sunkissed.

I also have the Olie Biologique from April BB. The one next to the tea in this picture:







And the ybf eyeliner in rich plum from NewBeauty Test Tube.

http://testtube.newbeauty.com/feedback/46-ybf-eye-liner/

I am open on what I want for these, but Zoya, Julep and Essie nail polish would be great. No glitter nail polish please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have had 6 or 7 great trades so far. Ex: miss6aby, mega789, meaganola, akharri785, onthecontrary, heather4602 
 

PM me if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## lady41 (Apr 26, 2012)

For all of you ladies who have started your own swap thread..will you still be posting your swap list on this thread? Its so much easier to go down this list than to go to each trade list to look.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 26, 2012)

> For all of you ladies who have started your own swap thread..will you still be posting your swap list on this thread? Its so much easier to go down this list than to go to each trade list to look.


 I believe some of us mentioned yes! I know I will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> currently my list is on page 19 but will also be updating once may boxes come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 26, 2012)

> For all of you ladies who have started your own swap thread..will you still be posting your swap list on this thread? Its so much easier to go down this list than to go to each trade list to look.


 I agree, it is much easier to just scroll through.. Please consider still posting here as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 26, 2012)

yes I will.  I want to make sure that I can trade with more people.  



> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you ladies who have started your own swap thread..will you still be posting your swap list on this thread? Its so much easier to go down this list than to go to each trade list to look.


----------



## lady41 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great trades with wida and lechatonrose!


----------



## MeanWife (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a list a few posts above, but I just added many more items and pictures to my personal trading thread. Feel free to check it out





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125367/meanwife-various-swap-items-with-pics#post_1862593

And, if we have had good trades in the past, I'd greatly appreciate some good feedback. I am working on leaving positive feedback for others as well. Thanks!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


 updated and bumped


----------



## Wida (Apr 26, 2012)

Great trades with Jadedbeauty, Lady41 and yousoldtheworld!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for helping me out!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all of you ladies who have started your own swap thread..will you still be posting your swap list on this thread? Its so much easier to go down this list than to go to each trade list to look.


 Yes, I plan on posting in both areas so I have more exposure to more people.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Full Size:*

-No. 7 High Lights Illuminating Lotion (dupe for Benefit High Beam) PENDING

-Lavera Trend No. 2 Eyeliner in Brown 

-Becca Eye tint in Pewter 

-Milani Baked Blush in Coralina (swatched color)

-Hello Kitty Blotting Sheets (100 sheets)

-alima lip balm in Rhubarb

*Samples:*

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Mystic &amp; Different Lipstick in Shy (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (.18 oz)

-X out Shine Control (.75 oz)

-Clinique Take the Day off Removed for lips, lids, &amp; eyes (1.7oz)

-Clinique long last glosswear in Air Kiss &amp; Different Lipstick in Think Bronze (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser (1.7 oz)

-VIchy 3 in 1 One step Cleanser (1 fl oz)

-Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25 oz)

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5 fl oz each)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer (.18 oz)

-Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in Lilac (.24 fl oz)

-Clinique Superbalm Moisturizing Gloss in Apricot (.24 fl. oz)

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear SPF 15 in Kissyfit (.07 fl oz)

-Orofluido

*Nail Polish:*

-Julep Nail Polish in Leah

-Julep Nail Polish in Penelope

*Perfume Samples:*

-BLK DNM

-Annick Goutal Petite Cherie

*Foil Samples:*

-Self tanning Natural &amp; Uniform Color Comodynes

-Eboost Orange Flavor

*Items I am interested:*

-Twistband

-Willa Face Towelettes

-Benefit Garden of Good and Eva perfume sample (I know Birchbox gave this out a long time ago)

-Any hand lotions (sample size)

-Anything for dark or acne marks


----------



## mega789 (Apr 26, 2012)

UPDATED!!!

* From Birchbox I have:*

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* twirl By Kate spade - *.05 parfum spray - tested not even 1 spritz, just half pump to smell

* Drops Laundry Detergent *- Unscented clear drops, not the blue colored one's

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* **Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - 2 oz bottle

* Clinique* - rinse-off foaming cleanser 1 oz tube

* Dermalogica -* Daily microfoliant sample packet x2

* Dermalogica* - Special Cleansing gel packet

 *Dermalogica* - Age Smart MAP-15 regenerator Vial

 *Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

* Origins - *Checks and Balances Face wash* 2.5 oz *used 2x, but looks full

* Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense (thick) -* *Awesome hair mask** *packet 0.51 oz

* Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

* Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* Elf* *-* *Eyelid Primer *

* Smashbox* - Photo Finish Foundation Primer packet 0.053 oz or 1.5 ml

 *Pureology* - Supersmooth Relaxing hair masque (tiny jar 0.25 oz)

 *Tea forte* - 2 packets of forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *dermalogica* - Age reversal eye complex packet

 *boscia* - Restorative Eye Treatment 0.03 oz

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *Shu Uemura* - Depsea Moisture replenishing lotion (direct from Japan) - bottle 0.6 oz

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

 *StriVectin-SD* 0.1 oz

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* KIEHL'S*

* Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado 0.05 oz*

* Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

* Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

* Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

* Amino Acid conditioner  x 2 - 0.17 each*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*TimeBalm -* *Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW*

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*SHU UEMURA - Silk Oil Camelia Smoothing fluid - used a few times 1.7 oz*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Wish List:*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

Weleda pomegranate products 

Shu Uemura (Essence oil)

Algenist face products

Dirt

Julep - color Megan especially

Oribe hair products

Gloss Moderne

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Eve Lom cleanser

BB cream 

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane.* Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## Tamala Nails (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone have one of the Derm Store codes they are not going to use?? I would gladly love to use it!


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have one of the Derm Store codes they are not going to use?? I would gladly love to use it!


 I have a DermStore code if you're still looking for one.


----------



## princesscubby (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a great trade with MeanWife.


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a great trade with awall18! Super fast and great packaging! Would trade with again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 27, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Okay, I made a trade thread for myself for feedback purposes and since I have more non-BB items than BB items so please check out the listing there (listed below as my feedback thread) _I have had *great* trades with mega789, heather4602, miss6aby, xlinds15x, skylola123, heyitsrilee, tintedlove, Meghan Leigh and eschwanda!_ Thanks so much, ladies!!! My feedback thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125358/auntboos-swap-thread


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 27, 2012)

Updated:

Not much to trade for now, but here is what I have:

Weleda Pomegranate Day Cream (never used)

Juice Beauy Oil Free Moisturizer (never used)

Full Size Jouer Sheer Bronzing Tint SPF 15 -1.7oz $32 retail (swatched only)

Julep nail polish in Melissa (used twice)

Julep nail polish in Jodie (used once)

Julep nail polish in Charlotte (used once)

Interested in:

Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused

Orofluido

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie

Amika Obliphica serum

You can contact me with other offers as well!

PM me if interested...

*Perfect trade with Skylola123*

My trading URL: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125347/nicoleroyers-items-for-trade


----------



## FireNRice (Apr 27, 2012)

*Bump and Updated 4/27/12*
 

My feedback thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125305/firenrices-trade-list

Everything is new unless otherwise stated!

*MY GLAM*

All-Belle Natural Lash in Blue Extreme

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

April MyGlam bag (shiny metallic pink)

*JULEP*

Julep Nail Polish in Sofie - Full Size

Julep Argan Oil (if someone could get me a full size Kerastase Elixir Ultime, I would willingly trade this along with several other items for it)

*SINDULGE*

Youngblood HD Mineral Powder

Youngblood Eye Impact Quick Recovery Eye Cream

Cover FX Translucent Mineral Powder in Light - Full Size

Skone Cosmetics Bronze Gold Eye Light

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor

*BEAUTY ARMY*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BEAUTY FIX*

BeautyFix Quilted Vanity Case

Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size (swatched with a brush)

*OTHER*

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous The Foundation Faker - Travel Size 0.06 oz (used 1x)

Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit No. 23 - Travel Size 0.053 oz (swatched with a brush)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

Bath &amp; Body Works Aromatherapy Eucalyptus Spearmint Soothing Body Scrub - Full Size 16 oz 

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 2 or 3x)

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Full Size 7 fl. oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Travel Size 1.6 fl oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Sample packet 0.3 fl oz

Fekkai Glassing Sheer Shine Mist - Full Size 5 fl oz (x2)

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender

Clinque Happy Mini Perfume (used 1/2)

Celine Dion Enchanting vial (1/2 used)

*MY WISHLIST*

Skin79 BB Cream

Revolutions Organic Freedom Glow Beauty Balm

Any BB Creams (except for Garnier)

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Nail Polish

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser

Philip B Katira Hair Masque

Jane Iredale Mystikol Powder Eyeliner &amp; Highlighter

A+ trades with:

snllama

Tawnyanshawn

Coocabarra

mszJessica [x2]

bluelion

MeanWife

Miss6aby

Ampym

ching chang


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 27, 2012)

I just had a great trade with xlinds15x! Would definitely trade again! =)

...since I'm already posting, I'll just include my (small) list!

*Birchbox*

Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10 sheets)

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitteratti (3 tattoos)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Perfume (0.4 fl ounces)

willa Gentle Cleansing Lavender Facial Towelettes

*MyGlam*

All-Belle false eyelashes in Green Apple (one set with glue)

*Other Samples/Full Size Products*

Lancome teint idole foundation foil (0.0034 fl ounces)

e.l.f. Glitter Eye holiday book (12 full-sized eyeshadows, one applicator, one eyeliner, never opened!)

*Wishlist* - I am open to really anything, though. Try me, please!

Zoya Bevin

*Sucessful Trades With*

eschwanda

xlinds15x


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 27, 2012)

Tradelist -

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated - from both BirchBox &amp; MyGlam!

-Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream ("Swatched" 1x)

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation (Unused, unopened)

-Full Size TheBalm Luscious Lani (swatched)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag (bag only)

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag (bag only)

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag (bag only)

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

- Deborah Lippman (full size) (only swatched on one nail. only trading this for something awesome, I paid $18!)

Wishlist -

Benetint, posietint

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

Twistbands or whatever they're called =P

I'm very open to many things. Make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =)

Shoot me a PM!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Update*

*Full Size:*

-Lavera Trend No. 2 Eyeliner in Brown 

-Becca Eye tint in Pewter 

-Hello Kitty Blotting Sheets (100 sheets)

-alima lip balm in Rhubarb

*Samples:*

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Mystic &amp; Different Lipstick in Shy (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (.18 oz)

-X out Shine Control (.75 oz)

-Clinique Take the Day off Removed for lips, lids, &amp; eyes (1.7oz)

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser (1.7 oz)

-VIchy 3 in 1 One step Cleanser (1 fl oz)

-Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25 oz)

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5 fl oz each)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer (.18 oz)

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear SPF 15 in Kissyfit (.07 fl oz)

-Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum

-Willa Foaming Cleanser

-Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil &amp; Lotion

*Nail Polish:*

-Julep Nail Polish in Leah

-Julep Nail Polish in Penelope

*Perfume Samples:*

-BLK DNM

*Foil Samples:*

-Eboost Orange Flavor

*Items I am interested:*

-Twistband

-Willa Face Towelettes

-Benefit Garden of Good and Eva perfume sample (I know Birchbox gave this out a long time ago)

-Any hand lotions (sample size)

-Anything for dark or acne marks

-Lash Card

-Mally eyeshadow stick


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is a list of what I have: New and Unused unless noted
*  QVC New Beauty Test Tube:*

Peter Thomas Roth Laser Free Regenerator Moisturizing Gel Cream .5 oz

Tarte Lipsurgence in Fever- (only want to trade for items on wish list)

StriVectin-SD 2oz- used teeny drop- (only want to trade for items on wish list)

Mally Evercolor Stick in Twilight

Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash 2 fl oz

*  Julep*

Julep Facial for Hands

Julep Polish in Kelly

*  Look Bag*

Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion x2

Laura Mercer Hydrating Water x1

Sheaterra Organics Rose Hips Black Deep Pore Facial Cleanser

Cattiva Nude Lip Liner

Zoya Full Size: Myrta shimmery coral color

Perfume Samples:

BBox-Atelier Cologne Blood Orange

Lookbag-Virga Botanicals

BBOX Tea Bags-Le Palais The des Alizes x2 and Hammam x2

Wish List:

Revloution Organic Freedom Beauty Balm in Blushed or Bronze(Bronzed) Willing to trade a few items for this

St. Tropez Gradual Tanner

Stila Eye Liner in Peacock or teal or silver

Benefit Girl Meets Pearl

Woud also like:

Lulu Organic Hair Powder

Miss Jessie's products for curls

Any sunless tanner, love any finger nail polish  

Great trades with: bluemustang,vogliadivintage,yanelib27,meaganola, and ahkae 

Also have a complete My Glam bag for April, I got a whole bag after I sent a message that my bag was broken. It has: Urban Decay 24/7 glide on eye pencil liner in woodstock Eye liner and eye crease (I think) brushes All Belle blue extreme fake eye lashes Dernstore Lip quench Shiny pink make up bag. Will trade the entire bag for items on my wish list or can do items separate!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 28, 2012)

Successful Trades With:


_Miss6aby_ 
_theWendyyybird_

_AuntBoo_

_Vogliadivintage_

_GalaxiiGrl_


Thanks ladies!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> UPDATED SWAP ITEMS &amp; WISHLIST
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Apr 28, 2012)

AWWWW XLinds... I would love the UD loose pigments.. but alas... I have nothing from your wishlist. 

I did get the Microdermamit, But I used it, I would never trade something  that I have used to "wash" with. Thats just gross!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

I've finally compiled a list of things I've had, from a variety of subs and just other things, I'm open on trades, just let me know what you have! 

Orofluido x 3

full size Becca Eye tint (I don't know the color, its kind of a champagne)

Pur-lisse SPF 30 purprotect .5 oz

Jovie Jubilee Luxury body lotion 2 oz

It's a 10! Miracle moisture shampoo 10 ml (one or two uses, depending on how much hair)

Thebalm shady lady in mischevious marissa, I accidentally dug my nail into this but it is miniscule compared to the size of the shadow

thebalm shady lady in sexy stacey, swatched

Cllimb on! Intensive skin repair, sample is in a small tub, I haven't opened it so I'm not sure how full

Stila pro artist palette no 1, a few colors have been swatched but mostly unused

Gud vanilla flame body lotion 1 time use sachet

lavera mango milk hair care treatment

napoleon perdis blush, it has two colors a hot pink and a light pink but I don't know what they are called, hot pink is swatched light pink untouched

Lorac pink diamond jumbo crayon thing, still wrapped

bh cosmetics black liquid liner, unused

napoleon perdis peepshow mascara, unused

thebalm cheater! mascara, unused

napoleon perdis love bite lip plump, used once

    I've had successful trades with miss6aby, pancua, souly, lady41, and others. If I have traded with you will you leave me some feedback here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125434/playedinloops-trade-thread? thanks!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AWWWW XLinds... I would love the UD loose pigments.. but alas... I have nothing from your wishlist.
> 
> I did get the Microdermamit, But I used it, I would never trade something  that I have used to "wash" with. Thats just gross!


 I'm searching for your list now, but if I cant find it can you PM it to me? I'm sure I could find something that I'm interested in =)


----------



## MeanWife (Apr 28, 2012)

New list on pg 28


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 28, 2012)

*My Thread List. Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2012)

I just added a few more things to my swap list!  I'm keeping it all organized on my swap page (linked in my signature) now since it was driving me a little crazy to try to keep it all set on this thread.


----------



## Marshmelly (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello MakeupTalk! This is my first post (although I've been a lurker for awhile without registering) I have a bunch of samples from Birchbox and elsewhere that I'd love to swap.  





*Birchbox samples*:

LIVGRN Eau De Parfum

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Eau De Parfum

NUXE Huile Prodigieuse Multi-Usage Golden Shimmer Dry Oil

Lash Cards (2)

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion

Show Stopper Fashion Tape

Pangea Organics Facial Toner in Italian Green Mandarin &amp; Sweet Lime (deluxe size sample, about 20% used)

*MyGlam samples*:

Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask Pinapple (foil sample size)

Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel Off Mask (full size, used once)

Dead Sea Premier Biox Anti-Aging Complex Intensive Age Treatment Cream

*Other Samples (all foil sizes)*:

Supersmile Quickee Whitening Tooth Polish

Paula's Choice Clear Acne Fighting Treatment

mark. matte chance Mattifying Lotion with sugar cane/pumpkin seed

mark. calm &amp; composed Super-Soothing Moisturizer with avocado

Smashbox Photo Finish Targeted Pore and Line Primer

de-luxe Rosemary Mint Shampoo

de-luxe Rosemary Mint Conditioner

Let me know if you are interested in any of these samples! Shipping to US only.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay, I know this is getting down to the wire but does anyone else have a Dermstore coupon they aren't going to use?


----------



## tameloy (Apr 29, 2012)

*Update




*

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used)*_

Birchbox Samples:

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum - .17 fl oz

Eye Rock Eyeliners

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Supergoop SPF wipes

Glo and Go travel puff

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze

Deluxe Samples:
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in corrupt

H20 Hand and Nail Cream - 2 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz

H20 Night Oasis oxygenating energizing serum - .17 fl

H20 Marine Toner - 1 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz

Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz

Boscia Oil Free Hydration - .33 fl oz

Weleda Wild Rose Smoothing Night Cream - .17 fl oz

Weleda Almond Smoothing Facial Lotiom - .16 fl oz

Rare Minerals Blemish Therapy (powder form, comes in container with brush applicator)

Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)

Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Aveeno Sking Relief Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB

Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter 2.5 fl (large travel size)

Soap &amp; Glory Hand Food - 1.69 fl oz tube

Josie Maran Argan Illuminator (size not listed but about the size of a decent sized lip gloss)

Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube

Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz

Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)

Lorac TANtalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer - .4 fl oz NIB

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*

MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment

MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac

(Only willing to trade these for things on my wishlist - or other full size items)

Perfume Samples:

Kate Spade Twirl

Harvey Prince Ageless

Flowerbomb

Viva la Juicy

Lolita Lempicka

Versace Bright Crystal

Incanto Bliss

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Clean Warm Cotton

Vera Wang Lovestruck

Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Versace Versus

Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria

Dior Fahrenheit

Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

Prada Iris

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

I also have boxes full of foil samples/sachets:

(Urban Decay, Benefit, Laura Geller, Smashbox, Stila, Nick Chavez, Ahava, Boscia, etc.)

_*Looking for:*_

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum

*Orofluido Elixr*

Keratase Elixr

Nail polish

Tarte Lipsurgence

Stila Smudge Stick

Stretch Mark cream

Jouer Moisture Tint in Pearl

Pangea Lip balm

Benefit products

Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!

*Successful trades with miss6aby, PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean, tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW*


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! I got my Dermstore coupon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> &lt;3 to everyone who offered - you guys are awesome.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 29, 2012)

UPDATED Again May 2.

* From Birchbox I have:*

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* twirl By Kate spade - *.05 parfum spray - tested not even 1 spritz, just half pump to smell

* Drops Laundry Detergent *- Unscented clear drops, not the blue colored one's

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (tried 2x)

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* **Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 2x

* **Clinique* - *moisture surge:* can be used as moisturizer &amp; under/or over makeup or as a mask 1oz tube

* **Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - 2 oz bottle

* Clinique* - rinse-off foaming cleanser 1 oz tube

* Dermalogica -* Daily microfoliant sample packet x2 

* Dermalogica* - Special Cleansing gel packet

 *Dermalogica* - Age Smart MAP-15 regenerator Vial

 *Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

* Origins - *Checks and Balances Face wash* 2.5 oz *used 2x, but looks full

* karuna - 1 *Exfoliating Treatment Mask (can get  2 uses) 4 pack costs $28

* Kerastase - Lait Substantif *- Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

* Kerastase Nutritive Masquintense (thick) -* *Awesome hair mask** *packet 0.51 oz

* Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

* Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* ALTERNA - Bamboo line: *Kendi Oil Dry oil mist 1 oz spray bottle 85% full (great travel size)

* Elf* *-* *Eyelid Primer *

* Smashbox* - Photo Finish Foundation Primer packet 0.053 oz or 1.5 ml

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

* Pureology* - Supersmooth Relaxing hair masque (tiny jar 0.25 oz) 

 *Tea forte* - 2 packets of forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *dermalogica* - Age reversal eye complex packet 

 *boscia* - Restorative Eye Treatment 0.03 oz 

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *Shu Uemura* - Depsea Moisture replenishing lotion (direct from Japan) - bottle 0.6 oz

 *StriVectin-SD* 0.1 oz

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* KIEHL'S*

* Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado 0.05 oz*

* Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

* Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

* Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

* Amino Acid conditioner  0.17 *

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*NYX* - The Ultimate Pearl Shadow (color - UP 17 Ocean Pearl)

*TimeBalm -* *Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW*

*TimeBalm - Stainiac* hint of tint for cheeks and lips (Only swatched)

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*SHU UEMURA - Silk Oil Camelia Smoothing fluid - used a few times 1.7 oz *

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Wish List:*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

Shu Uemura (Essence oil)

BB cream 

Algenist face products

Julep - color Megan especially

Gloss Moderne

Oribe hair products

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Eve Lom cleanser

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

Weleda products Rose and Pomegranate  

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27,*

*Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista.* Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## AmberStarr (Apr 30, 2012)

I still have a dermstore card if anyone is interested. just PM me with your email address so I can get back in touch with you. I am only allowed 2 PMs a day for now. I am open to all trades. Hope someone can use this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

Just added the *Bauble Bar Bracelet* to my trade list! I also have the dermstore gift code that I'm trying to get rid of before I accidentally throw out the paper while packing!


----------



## lady41 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is my trade list​ 1. The cool fix by shave works 1oz never used it says it treats razor bumps , ingrown hairs, razor burn and redness.​ 2. Tresemme freshstart dry shampoo new (full sized)​ 3.ulta pack of 3 makeup brushes ( new a gwp)​ 4.blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (fulll sixed used once)​ 5.O.P.I nail silver shatter (full sized used once)​ 6. Disel fuel for life perfume (full sized used a few times) missing the cap...(not the spray cap just the top cap)​ 7. sample packette of LAVANILLA spf 40​ 8.Hard Candy sheer envy face primer deluxe sample (opeaned but never used)​ 9. Stila eye shadow in dahila ( swatched a few times) the sample pan from bb several months back.​ 10. Impress press on manicure in call my agent. (new)​ 11. NYX roll on shimmer in purple (swatched once)​ 12. deluxe sample of Clinique acne solutions spot healing gel (never used)​ 13.sheercover full sized eyeliner in classic black (sealed with smudger on one end).​ 14.Myglamm makeup bags the two with the flowers i know one is march  (bags only)​ My wishlist​ 1. St tropez self tanner​ 2. WEI buffing beads​ 3. any of the miss jessies curls products from bb​ 4. almost any bronzers or face tanners​ pm me if interested i am open to alot of things.​ 5. Revloution Organic Freedom Beauty Balm  in sunkissed​


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 30, 2012)

Great trade with mszjessica--thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for a great trade, Tamala Nails.


----------



## miss6aby (May 1, 2012)

Alright Ladies...JadedBeauty and I have been talking about this for awhile. We were hoping to give seifertam some time to send us our products but she has not been communicating

with any of us for over 2 weeks. 

*BEWARE OF SWAPLIFTER, ALISON SEIFERT FROM INDIANA A.K.A SEIFERTAM*

I think what really ticked us off is she signed on today and didn't say anything to us! So we know she is checking her messages.

Remember that we are swapping at our own risk but we can prevent it by using MakeUpTalk's precautions.

Please take the time to leave each other feedback if you have made successful trades and new swappers should be first to do the trade and build their feedback.

As I mentioned before. I've had over 25 trades and this has only happened once. 

Thank you everyone for the wonderful trades and keeping this forum HONEST!


----------



## Ampym (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright Ladies...JadedBeauty and I have been talking about this for awhile. We were hoping to give seifertam some time to send us our products but she has not been communicating
> 
> ...


  G I am going through the same thing with the person I discussed with you privately.  I have sent her THREE MESSAGES and I see she is ONLINE so I know she has received them.  I straight up told her, "At least have the common courtesty of replying so I know my polish is in transit."  One would think I would have heard at least a sorry but I have been busy BS excuse. This trade is OVER A MONTH OLD and apparently my item was returned due to my error in giving the last number of my zip incorrectly. I offered to send her extras in the event of a subsequent trade. She said she would resend my item and NOTHING.  Giving her until end of week and then posting here.  Do you really think Rosebud Salve is worth ruining your reputation as a trader or wasting my time?  Due to this I am at the point of only trading with gals I KNOW.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, guys, for sharing that so we can beware.  I'm grateful and lucky that all of my trades so far have gone smoothly. It's really too bad that people are like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 1, 2012)

What a shame that people have to abuse this thread.  I've thankfully had 35(!) successful trades with a couple minor hiccups, but without this ever happening to me.  I've always got what we had discussed and even with extras at times.  How sad that might change.  : /

Leave good feedback where you can, girls!  Give credit where credit is due!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (May 1, 2012)

I am really sorry people have had problems on here. I've had around 10 trades and never had a problem. Over half of those trades through extras in. This is a wonderful Place and to quote the girl I last traded with " trading makes sample boxes twice as fun"! Thanks to everybody I've traded!


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 1, 2012)

I am requoting all that miss6aby said.* Alison Seifert from Indiana with the screen name Seifertam is swaplift. *I still had hopes that she would send it late, but I have sent her multiple messages just asking to know what is going on, and she has logged on since all of those messages and never responded. I hope no one else has this happen to them, I have had around 20 GREAT trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully, this is just an isolated event. 



> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright Ladies...JadedBeauty and I have been talking about this for awhile. We were hoping to give seifertam some time to send us our products but she has not been communicating
> 
> ...


----------



## lady41 (May 1, 2012)

Thats sucks! It seems unreal that someone would want to ruin their rep. on here and totally mess up any chance of future sample trades for a few free samples! I dont get it.


----------



## lady41 (May 1, 2012)

on a diff note I received the St. Tropez self tanner in my testtube and fell in love with it....If anyone has it and is willing to trade please let me know!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> on a diff note I received the St. Tropez self tanner in my testtube and fell in love with it....If anyone has it and is willing to trade please let me know!


 I had almost given up on mine, but I decided to try it one more time, so I used it last night after a shower and I am loving the results. I am wearing a dress and love my tanned legs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (May 1, 2012)

yes i think its the most awsome self tanner ever! no orange no streaks for me atleast.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes i think its the most awsome self tanner ever! no orange no streaks for me atleast.


 Nice, even tan for me as well. Not orange at all, just a nice color, which I dont even get when I go to the beach. I cant tan naturally at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

I've yet to do any swaps, because I'm still new to the monthly subs and playing with all my samples lol! Eventually, I'll compile a list to trade.. good to know about the abusers, though. Is there any way to flag them or start a "blacklist" thread to warn people?


----------



## awall18 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am really sorry people have had problems on here. I've had around 10 trades and never had a problem. Over half of those trades through extras in. This is a wonderful Place and to quote the girl I last traded with " trading makes sample boxes twice as fun"! Thanks to everybody I've traded!


 Hahaha that was me.  Being able to trade products makes me feel better about spending money on samples boxes.  You still get the surprise of what's in the box, but if it is something you won't use you can trade for something you would use and it means more fun packages in the mail.


----------



## mszJessica (May 1, 2012)

That's so true, I love trading!!



> Originally Posted by *awall18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha that was me.  Being able to trade products makes me feel better about spending money on samples boxes.  You still get the surprise of what's in the box, but if it is something you won't use you can trade for something you would use and it means more fun packages in the mail.


----------



## skylola123 (May 1, 2012)

*Update*

*Full Size:*

-Lavera Trend No. 2 Eyeliner in Brown 

-Becca Eye tint in Pewter 

-Hello Kitty Blotting Sheets (100 sheets) PENDING

*Samples:*

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Mystic &amp; Different Lipstick in Shy (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (.18 oz)

-X out Shine Control (.75 oz)

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser (1.7 oz)

-VIchy 3 in 1 One step Cleanser (1 fl oz)

-Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25 oz)

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5 fl oz each)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer (.18 oz)

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear SPF 15 in Kissyfit (.07 fl oz)

-Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum

-Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil &amp; Lotion

*Nail Polish:*

-Julep Nail Polish in Leah

-Julep Nail Polish in Penelope

*Perfume Samples:*

-BLK DNM

-Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

*Items I am interested:*

-Willa Face Towelettes

-Benefit Garden of Good and Eva perfume sample (I know Birchbox gave this out a long time ago)

-Anything for dark or acne marks


----------



## juk723 (May 1, 2012)

Free for whoever wants.

I have the set of coupons from the free Target Beauty Bag recently.

I'm on a No Makeup Purchases this month 






Send me an PM and I'll ship this SET of coupons to you...

Coupons include $$ off:

-Covergirl,

Jergens,

Loreal Foundation/Primer,

Maybelline NY Volum Express Falsies Mascara,

Nexxus Frizz hair care item,

Nivea body skin care,

Olay Facial skin care item (moisturizer, treatment or cleanser)

Hair care from Pantene OR Head &amp; Shoulders OR Herbal Essences OR Aussie

Pixi designer cosmetics item

Sally Hansen Magnetic Nail Polish

Neutrogena facial skin care item

Simple Facial skin care item

Revlon cosmetics item

___________________________________

***5/2/12, 10:30am These are accounted for...thank you


----------



## tameloy (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Update
> 
> ...


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 2, 2012)

I have a zoya polish in Lotus (sparkly purple) anyone want to trade for Farrah?


----------



## heather4602 (May 2, 2012)

> Nice, even tan for me as well. Not orange at all, just a niceÂ color, which I dont even get when I go to the beach. I cant tan naturally at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The tanner was the main reason I got the qvc test tube and loved it! I've traded on here for two more bottles already! Really goes on even and doesn't smell bad!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

editing to take back what I just said, its an item thats not in stock so nevermind !


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

Adding to my trade list that is on page 27..

I know many people loved the Larocca C-Gold primer and they ran out quickly this last season of Beauty Fix.

I am trading it if anyone is interested in making me an offer.

I used it twice, and I just simply can't do primers.


----------



## MeanWife (May 3, 2012)

Updated list later in thread....


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

I am a newbie here and did not even know of the existence of this forum..LOL! I am so glad I came across this forum though. It makes me sad to think that someone would scam people for a few samples. I am new to BB, MyGlam and all other subscription services, so I was all excited about making a list of items I would like to trade with others. But, this just made me really wary of trading!

I went all CRAZY and subscribed for 3 additional GG birchboxes and I am sure I will be receiving two products of the same kind, so I would definitely be up for trading.... People who have traded before - any suggestions on having a smooth trade would be appreciated A LOT!!


----------



## tameloy (May 3, 2012)

*Update again! Added more products (spring cleaning my sample drawers!)...I have more to come over the next few weeks as more boxes come in.  So stay tuned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used)*_

Birchbox Samples:

Eye Rock Eyeliners

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Supergoop SPF wipes - PENDING

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze - PENDING

Color Club nail polish in Peace Out Purple - PENDING

J.R. Watkins Foot Salve - PENDING

Deluxe Samples:

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz

Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz

Boscia Oil Free Hydration - .33 fl oz

Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)

Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)

Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set)

Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)

Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)

Benefit Laugh With me LeeLee (from the Crescent Row Set)

Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB

Pacifica Indian Coconut Nectar Body Butter 2.5 fl (large travel size)

Soap &amp; Glory Hand Food - 1.69 fl oz tube

Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube

Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz

Urban Decay Lip Junkie in Midnight Cowboy .12 fl oz NIB

Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Aveeno Sking Relief Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*

MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment

MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac

C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (From Glossybox)

Perfume Samples:

Kate Spade Twirl

Harvey Prince Ageless

Lolita Lempicka

Incanto Bliss

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Clean Warm Cotton

Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Versace Versus

Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria

Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

I also have boxes full of foil samples/sachets:

(Urban Decay, Benefit, Laura Geller, Smashbox, Stila, Nick Chavez, Ahava, Boscia, etc.)

_*Looking for:*_

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum

*Orofluido Elixr*

*Oscar Blandi Jasmine hair serum*

Nail polish

Tarte Lipsurgence

Jouer Moisture Tint in Pearl

Pangea Lip balm

Benefit, Philosophy,Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!

*Successful trades with miss6aby, PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x2!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW*


----------



## mszJessica (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a newbie here and did not even know of the existence of this forum..LOL! I am so glad I came across this forum though. It makes me sad to think that someone would scam people for a few samples. I am new to BB, MyGlam and all other subscription services, so I was all excited about making a list of items I would like to trade with others. But, this just made me really wary of trading!
> 
> I went all CRAZY and subscribed for 3 additional GG birchboxes and I am sure I will be receiving two products of the same kind, so I would definitely be up for trading.... People who have traded before - any suggestions on having a smooth trade would be appreciated A LOT!!


Trade with people who have good reviews, you could ask for pictures, etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 3, 2012)

UPDATED. new items in *bold.*

*Birchbox*:

Lotions/moisturizers

Juice Beauty Oil free moisturizer

La Rocca Champagne and shimmer Supreme creme. (Opened to test on wrist once.)

*Jouer moisture tint in bronze*

*Befine food skin care night cream*

Life style extras

Dropps Laundry detergent

*Blue/white coasters*

Perfume samples

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift X2

Harvey Prince: Yogini

Nail polishes

Essie: Set in stone

Zoya: Bevin

Zoya: Lotus (told mom in law she couldn't have it lol)

*MyGlam:*

Hair

KeraColor NATURAL  For all hair types Color enhancing leave-in treatment

Skin care

Freeman Enzyme mask pineapple

Murad eye lift perfector

Premier Instant stretching and revitalizing mask

Premier  Biox anti aging complex intensive age treatment cream

X-OUT Shine control

Lip

Dermstore Lip Quench (Opened to test on wrist.)

I have all three brushes (blender, liner and shadow) plus the pouch. I used the blender once, had a reaction. I did wash and use sanitizing spray on the brush.

*Beauty Army*

Makeup

Purely cosmetics pure mineral foundation in olive beige.

MyFace cosmetics MyMix foundation in Medium 02

Please note that I did open these two items to swatch on wrist. They was far to light for me.

Lip

Pur-lisse Lip comfort daily lip nourisher (unopened only selected for filling order)

Skin Care

*Iris Hydrating facial lotion*

*Cellceuticals NeoCell Micro resurfacing skin treatment*

*LiftLab eye cream (no sticker)*

Primers

*Fx skin prep foundation primer anti-aging serum (sat in makeup drawer logo is scratched never used)*

*Fx eye prep anti-age soothing primer*

*OTHERS:*

*Hello Kitty mini nail polishes. Color names not on bottles.*

*Bright pink, darker pink, pink glitter and clear glitter.*

_*Wish list*_

Any other Urban Decay 24/7 liner than radium and Perversion

Beauty blender

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in blushed

Lipstick Queen invisible liner

Any lip exfoliator

Stilla smudge stick any color but Lion fish

ANY WEIâ„¢ High Performance Face Treatment Pad Collection

Any scrubs/masks for face

Any loose pigment besides browns/nuetrals The darker, the better.(non glittery if that exists lol )

Nyx Jumbo pencil in Milk

Mixing agent

colored liquid liners

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you need a pic of an item just pm me and let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I send items I do provide tracking number. I do my best to use priority mail (2-3 day)

Perfect trades with:

isadorra2002,  Ampym,  ahkea


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 3, 2012)

I have my own thread with more items on there.  

This is what I have for trade.  

*Samples packets and deluxe*

Redken Shine Brillance 02 2.1 Fl Oz (never used)

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Show Stoppers 2 black strips (new)

Yu-Be Moisturizing skin cream

Fekkai Technician Color Care 2 Fl Oz (New)

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (opened to smell)

TanTowel Classic 7.1x9in (6)

Tan Towel Classic 9x12in (1)

Stila illuminating tinted moisturizer Shade 1 SPF 20(x2) Exp: 06/13

AG The oil packet ( hair oil)

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Shade medium Exp:06/13

Shiseido Bio-performance

*Perfume samples*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Ageless Harvey Prince(BB send me two of these)

Gold Michael Kors

Burbery Body

Jadore Dior

Ed hardy Hearts and Daggers x2

Ed hardy

U.S.A John Varvatos


----------



## Auntboo (May 3, 2012)

> Trade with people who have good reviews, you could ask for pictures, etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Also, don't be offended if established traders ask you to send your stuff first. You can have some reasonable confidence that they will send theirs because of their feedback history, and that helps protect them from being scammed.


----------



## mszJessica (May 3, 2012)

What I have available for trade:

** = Newly added

*Skincare*

** CO Bigelow Body Lotion (lavender-pepermint formula) (Full Size)

Apothederm moisturizer (.5 oz - never used)

DermaQuest: Skin Vitalight (used 2x)

Canyon Ranch: light-weight moisture (used 1x)

Bliss Fabolous Foaming Face Wash (2oz)

*Perfume*
 

*Makeup*

**Cargo Eye Bronzer (Gold Color) (Full size)

**Kryolan High Gloss in Toffee (Full size)

Napoleon perdis lipgloss in nude (full size) (swatched on hand)

Ulta double sided lipgloss (Illusion&amp;Plush) (swatched on arm to see color)

Sephora Ultra Smoothing Primer (.27 oz)

*NailPolish*

**OPI - Kiss Me on my Tulips (Full size)

*Misc*

April MyGlam bag

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (Used a pee sized amount)

Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint full size conditioner (8 oz) (95% full)

*What I'll throw in for free:*

Dermstore $25 gift certificate*

What I'm looking for:

BB Cream

beauty blender

Pink sugar sensual

liners, shadows, lipgloss/lipstick

+ more. I'm open to offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if interesed

A++ with FireNRice (2), sleepycat, miss6aby, Ching Chang, Xlisaa, skylola123


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Trade with people who have good reviews, you could ask for pictures, etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for the suggestions! Appreciate it!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 4, 2012)

New items added to my trade list:

full size:

YBF eyeliner pencil in plum noir

Nick Chavez Honey Peppermint Conditioner

medium samples: 

Olie Biologique Hydrating Oil  

bigger/deluxe samples:

Stri Vectin-SD Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks &amp; Wrinkles.5 oz

Urban Decay All Nighter Makeup Setting Spray .51 oz

Alterna Bamboo Kendi Oil Mist 1 oz

Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Shine Mist 1.7 oz 

Peter Thomas Roth Laser Free Regenerator Moisturizing gel Cream .5 oz 

DDF Amplifying Elixir Serum-used once 

smaller samples:

Wonderstruck Taylor Swift perfume perfume vial

Twirl Kate Spade perfume vial 

Atelier cologne perfume vial

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow - packet for 1 use 

Orofluido sample 

PM me, looking for cleansers, beauty blenders, makeup removers, Kerastase hair elixir, medium to tan foundation samples, bb creams, WEN cleansing conditioners (especially cucumber aloe or fig), nail polish base and top coats, Jouer lip enhancer, St Tropez self tanner, SkynIceland eye pen from March Sample Society and other stuff make an offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

thanks for looking !


----------



## skylola123 (May 4, 2012)

*Full Size:*

-Becca Eye tint in Pewter 

-Hello Kitty Blotting Sheets (100 sheets)

-Clinique City Block Sheer Oil-Free Daily Face Protector 25 SPF

*Samples:*

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Mystic &amp; Different Lipstick in Shy (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (.18 oz)

-X out Shine Control (.75 oz)

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser (1.7 oz)

-VIchy 3 in 1 One step Cleanser (1 fl oz)

-Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25 oz)

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5 fl oz each)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer (.18 oz)

*Nail Polish:*

-Julep Nail Polish in Leah

-Julep Nail Polish in Penelope

*Perfume Samples:*

-Taylor Swift Wonderstruck 

*Items on my Wish List:*

*Anything from Ahava (hand lotion, body lotion)*

*Kiehls Dark Spot Corrector (or anything that helps with dark spots/acne marks)*

*Willa Cleansing Face Towelettes*

*Wen Conditioner *

*Twistband Hair Ties in any color*

If you seen anything that interests you just PM me I am open  to trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (May 4, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

Julep Melissa (swatched)

Julep Sophia (swatched)

OPI Avojuice Minis 1 oz -- Cran &amp; Berry, Mango, Coconut Melon, Jasmine, Vanilla Snowflake

Essie Barefoot in Blue (swatched)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz jasmine blow dry smoothing cream

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Nick Chavez 10 ml Amazon Hair Body Building Styling Clay

Ouidad Curl Clips (New In Package -- Set of 6)

Also have Urban Decay cream eyeshadows (new in box/never used):

Moonshine TRADED

Weeds TRADED

Rehab TRADED

Suburbia TRADED

Whipped TRADED

Make-up
Urban Decay Loose Pigment Graffiti (full-size)

Urban Decay Loose Pigment Shattered (full-size)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Healthy Blush (full-size)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Sunny Berry (full-size)

Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size)

Skincare Samples

Clinique Acne Solutions Emergency Gel-Lotion 0.16 oz

Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Correcting Serum 0.17 oz

DDF Amplifying Elixir 0.5 oz (used twice -- very little used each time)

JLo Sunkissed Glo Perfume full-size 1.0 oz (new in box)

Wishlist

OPI Polishes

Julep Pedicure Products

Strivectin

Miracle Skin Transformer

By Terry Creme de Rose

Facial Masks

_Pretty much open so just ask!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## Baberanza (May 4, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated - from both BirchBox &amp; MyGlam!

-Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream ("Swatched" 1x)

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation (Unused, unopened)

-Full Size TheBalm Luscious Lani (swatched)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

Other-

-deborah lippman nail polish in 'across the universe'. swatched 1x, brand new, full size (.5oz.) 

Wishlist -

Benetint

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

Twistbands or whatever they're called =P

*I'm very open to many things. Make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =)*


----------



## missmacaholic1 (May 4, 2012)

Hi dolls! Most of these items are Brand new in box never been used and have been back ups.

I buy 3 to 4 back up on my favorite products (bad habit)

*What I have for sale:*

*MAC Concealer in NC35-Brand new in box $12*

*MAC Dazzleglass in Deep Pin- Brand new $10*

*MAC Dazzleglass in Like Venus- Brand new in box $10*

*Channel LE Lipgloss Pink Nude-Brand new in box $16*

*Channel Mascara In box $20*

*MAC Lipstick In Cocoamour- Brand new (Back up)$10*

*Dior Lipstick In 999 Ara Red- Brand new in box (back up) $16*

*MAC LE Mineralize blush in SAKURA- Brand New Back up $15*

*MAC blush in Prism -Brand New back up $10*

*MAC Blush in Well Dressed- Brand new back up $10-*

*MAC LE Barbie blush in Salmon- Brand new back up $10*

*MAC Hello Kitty Blush in Tippy- Brand new back up $12*

*MAC HELLO Kitty makeup bag-Put my makeup in there &amp; took it right out (Perfect brand new condition) $2**0*


----------



## LyndaV (May 5, 2012)

Updated list for me -

[SIZE=medium]Hi, I have the following to trade, not just from Birchbox but I donâ€™t remember what came from where... I've been busy here with the beauty boxes  : )  [/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Organix Renewing Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo â€“ 3 fl oz, used once[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Julep Nail Vernis Melissa â€“ never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator, .5 oz new in box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Perfecting Water, .34 fl oz never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Babor Cleansing Hy-Ol and Photoactive Base 2 piece set, .32 fl oz each, new in box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Skyn Icelandic Relief Eye Pen, .14 fl oz, tested once [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy the Microdelivery Wash â€“ 1 fl oz, product tested twice[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Hope in a Tube 2 ml sample packet, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Eye Hope 2 ml sample packet, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Purity cleanser, 1 fl oz, new (PENDING)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Philosophy Purity cleanser, 2 fl oz, new  (PENDING)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Tarte Lipsurgence in Adored, swatched once on finger to test color... Please NOTE:  I only want to trade for one of the darker Lipsurgence colors[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Sheer Radiance Whipped Shea Butter in Kalahari Melon,  no size shown itâ€™s a small pot[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chella Anti-Fatigue Eye Mask Kit, 2 fl oz brand new in box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash, 2 fl oz never used (PENDING)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]StriVectin SD, .5 fl oz new in box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] StriVectin SD, .75 fl oz new[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Pear Tree Specialty Soap â€“ 2.5 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Green Body Green Planet RE Revitalizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner travel size â€“ each 1 fl oz, never used.  Toxin, Silicone, Alcohol, Cruelty Free, Biodegradable and Vegan[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Virga Botanicals Water Garden perfume sample[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Elizabeth Arden double ended lip gloss, Pink Champagne &amp; Sheer Starlight, each side .07 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Wen Conditioning Cleanser, Cucumber Aloe, 2 fl oz never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Covergirl Outlast Lipshine - Color 285 Coral Shimmer on one end, clear gloss other end.  Never used, sealed (I got this from another swapper)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Frownies Facial Patches with Immune Perfect Wrinkle Cream - Package only opened to view contents...includes several applications of customizable Frownies, 3 Gentle Lifts, and a sample of Immune Perfect Wrinkle Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Alabu Skin Care, Baby Me Goat Milk Soap, .5 oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lauren Brooke Cosmetics, Golden Bronzer, no size but it is a small pot never used organic[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Harvey Prince Yogini â€“ sample vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Antioxidant Day CrÃ¨me, SPF 20 (I have 2) - .5 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Glycolic Treatment Pads â€“ 5 count, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Skin Brightening Decollete &amp; Neck Treatment - .75 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lumene Sensitive Touch 5 Minute SOS Cream - .14 fl oz travel size, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kinerase PhotoFacials Sun Damage 3 Step System â€“ Step 1 contains 1 oz, Step 2 contains 2 oz, Step 3 contains 1 oz.  All three products have been tested twice, approx. 90% of product remains[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cailyn Gel/Pot Eyeliner, Black with 2 extra pots (Silver Shimmer  #98 &amp; Silver Glitter #10) â€“ black gel tested once[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eucerin Aquaphor Healing Ointment - .14 oz travel size, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Glymed Plus Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex  -.125 fl oz, never opened                               [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Mirai Purifying Body Serum â€“ Full size, 5 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]WISHLIST[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Any Ole Henrickson product[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Any Kate Somerville product[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Too Faced Eye Primer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Harvey Prince Ageless[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep hand creams and polishes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chanel Peridot Nail Vernis â€“ itâ€™s a stretch I know, but this is my ultimate wish list item : )[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]ANY nail polish, lotion, cream...just let me know what you have[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Open to other tradesâ€¦just let me know[/SIZE]


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 6, 2012)

sorry i am putting this on here, dont think SS has a trade page....

*if anyone wants to swap their bond no.9 perfume for my stila mascara....let me know!!*
 
ï»¿ï»¿0


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

Please leave feedback for me and I will do the same for you. My trade list is below. Only USA trades.

UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

CARGO EyeBronzer eyeshadow, full-size, 1g (Glossybox; the flap of the box broke when I opened it) PENDING 

KRYOLAN High Gloss Brilliant Lip Shine in Toffee, full-size, 0.135 fl oz (Glossybox) PENDING

Skin79 Super BB Cream VIP Gold Collection, foil packet

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, deluxe sample, 0.7 oz (Sircle Samples) PENDING

Badger Lip Tint &amp; Shimmer (ConsciousBox; doesn't state a size or shade)

Garnier BB Cream, foil packets (1 in Light/Medium; 1 in Medium/Deep; together on a card with a $1.00 coupon on back)

Garnier Ultra-Lift 2-in-1 Wrinkle Reducer Serum + Moisturizer, foil packet (on card with a $2.00 coupon on back)

Cosmetics bag, dark grey with purple flower design and purple lining, about the size of a greeting card envelope (BeautyFix)

*Wishlist*

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)

Chanel perfume samples

Tarte LipSurgence (I already have Amused and Adored)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
BB Cream (lightest color), preferably Skin79 hot pink triple action (this is my current most-wanted) or Missha
Mascara (pretty much any kind except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)
Urban Decay Primer Potion (any shade, but looking for Sin)

Essie polish in A Cut Above or Set in Stones

Zoya polish (I already have Kristen and Bevin)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream
Teal or electric blue eyeliner

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Philosophy Miracle Worker

Kiehl's Dark Spot Corrector

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby*, *panzerruin, awall18, Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica. (and circular swap from calexxia)*


----------



## MeanWife (May 6, 2012)

New list later in post...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (May 6, 2012)

*Updated on my trade thread.*

*https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125612/loriannlvs-trade-thread-birchbox-sample-society-misc*


----------



## awall18 (May 7, 2012)

I added a few things and thought I would update my post.  So far I have had wonderful trades, thanks ladies!

To trade:

Laura Geller spackle primer in bronze .50 oz (swatched once) PENDING

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Laura Geller at long lash mascara (full size, never used) PENDING

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

pixi Pretty Eye Perfection (swatched) this is a small 12 eye shadow palette given as a dermstore gift with purchase PENDING

dermalogica total eye care spf15 .1oz (never used)

Urban Decay Midnight Cowboy palette EYESHADOWS ONLY(used twice) 3 of 4 eye shadows are too glittery for me but I kept the eyeliner and lip gloss PENDING

Urban Decay Primer Potion (full size, never used) PENDING

Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil (trial size never used) Delinquent PENDING

Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow Pencil (trial size never used) Clash PENDING


Things I like:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

moisturizers w/spf

body butter

neutral or red nail polish

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners



open to other suggestions

please PM me it make sure that I see you message

thanks!


----------



## Baberanza (May 7, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated - from both BirchBox &amp; MyGlam!

-Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream (Used a tiny drop to smell)

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit. 

Wishlist -

Benetint

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

*I'm very open to many things. Make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =)*


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

UPDATED!!!

* From Birchbox I have:*

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* twirl By Kate spade - *.05 parfum spray - tested not even 1 spritz, just half pump to smell

* Drops Laundry Detergent *- Unscented clear drops, not the blue colored one's

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* LaRocca* - C-Gold Primer full size (Used 2x) PENDING

* Sample Society *

 *stila* - forever your curl mascara

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *StriVectin-SD* - deluxe sized tube

 *Bond no.9* bon bon - New York CHINATOWN

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* **Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 2x, color glow 1x, color Pearl 1x

* K**aruna - 1 *Exfoliating Treatment Mask (can get  2 uses) 4 pack costs $28

* Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for             mature hair (.34oz).

* **Clinique* - *moisture surge:* can be used as moisturizer &amp; under/or over makeup or as a mask 1oz tube

* **Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - 2 oz bottle

* Clinique* - rinse-off foaming cleanser 1 oz tube

* Dermalogica* - Special Cleansing gel packet

* Origins - *Checks and Balances Face wash* 2.5 oz *used 2x, but looks full

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* Elf* *-* *Eyelid Primer *

* Smashbox* - Photo Finish Foundation Primer packet 0.053 oz or 1.5 ml

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *Shu Uemura* - Depsea Moisture replenishing lotion (direct from Japan) - bottle 0.6 oz - PENDING

 *StriVectin-SD* 0.1 oz - PENDING

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* KIEHL'S*

* Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

* Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

* Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

* Amino Acid conditioner  0.17 *

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x (Perfect Pomegranate) Each 1.7 oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*NYX* - The Ultimate Pearl Shadow (color - UP 17 Ocean Pearl)

*TimeBalm -* *Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW*

*TimeBalm - Stainiac* hint of tint for cheeks and lips (Only swatched)

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Ladies spoil your men - Samples for Men:*

*Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

*Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

*Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

*Wish List:*

*Kerastase Cristalliste products*

*Algenist face products*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

Shu Uemura (Essence oil)

BB cream 

Algenist face products

Gloss Moderne

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream 

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## nfig (May 7, 2012)

I'm trading my entire Gossip Girl box (box 5). I have over 500 tokens on makeupalley  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't have a wishlist, will really trade for anything! All items are new/unused/ *For Trade:* Stila Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Starry (with box) 0.05 oz Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Shampoo 1 fl oz Arquiste Perfume in a 0.038 fl oz vial Miracle Skin Transformer Body Spf 20 in Glow exp 3/2014


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

Great trade with LyndaV!!


----------



## sleepykat (May 8, 2012)

Only USA trades.

05/08/12  UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 1: Daily Exfoliating Cleanser 2 oz.

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 2: Day Moisturizer with SPF50 1oz (tried twice)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 3: Night Moisturizer 1oz (tried once)

Soulstice Universal Body Lotion, full size, 8.5 fl oz (Sircle Samples)

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo and Conditioner, packets 0.34 fl oz each

CARGO EyeBronzer eyeshadow, full-size, 1g (Glossybox; the flap of the box broke when I opened it) 

KRYOLAN High Gloss Brilliant Lip Shine in Toffee, full-size, 0.135 fl oz (Glossybox) 

Skin79 Super BB Cream VIP Gold Collection, foil packet

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, deluxe sample, 0.7 oz (Sircle Samples) 

Badger Lip Tint &amp; Shimmer (ConsciousBox; doesn't state a size or shade)

Garnier BB Cream, 2 foil packets (1 in Light/Medium; 1 in Medium/Deep; together on a card with a $1.00 coupon on back)

Garnier Ultra-Lift 2-in-1 Wrinkle Reducer Serum + Moisturizer, foil packet (on card with a $2.00 coupon on back)

Cosmetics bag, dark grey with purple flower design and purple lining, about the size of a greeting card envelope (BeautyFix)

*Wishlist*

Makeup Geek eyeshadow (not all shades, but most)

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream (this is my *current most-wanted*)
Mascara (pretty much any kind except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)

Essie polish in A Cut Above

Mario Badescu Drying Cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby*, *panzerruin, awall18, Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica, (and circular swap from calexxia).*


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will ship anywhere in the United States using USPS.
> 
> ...


 updated list! If want to trade with me, I won't be able to send anything out until May 21st, but I'll put Ill put it on hold for you!


----------



## LyndaV (May 8, 2012)

Just wanted everyone to know I now have a trade thread, but will still post updates here as well.  Also wanted to mention that I've had fantastic trades with:  Tulipity, Chunlee311, DuckyGirl, Snllama, Amypym, Catyadid, Zadidoll, Jackie D, and Missionista.  I have several trades pending with ladies that I'll add too once the trade is finished.

Thanks ladies : )

Lynda V


----------



## tameloy (May 8, 2012)

Update



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Update again! Added more products (spring cleaning my sample drawers!)...I have more to come over the next few weeks as more boxes come in.  So stay tuned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

Look down there...it's updated..Oops and sorry about that! Thanks for the tip miss6aby!!


----------



## sleepykat (May 8, 2012)

Only USA trades.

UPDATE:

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, 0.25 oz (Sample Society)

Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder, 1g (Sample Society)

Bond No. 9 Bon Bon perfume sample in Astor Place (Sample Society)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 1: Daily Exfoliating Cleanser 2 oz.

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 2: Day Moisturizer with SPF50 1oz (tried twice)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 3: Night Moisturizer 1oz (tried once)

Soulstice Universal Body Lotion, full size, 8.5 fl oz (Sircle Samples)

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo and Conditioner, packets 0.34 fl oz each

CARGO EyeBronzer eyeshadow, full-size, 1g (Glossybox; the flap of the box broke when I opened it) 

KRYOLAN High Gloss Brilliant Lip Shine in Toffee, full-size, 0.135 fl oz (Glossybox) 

Skin79 Super BB Cream VIP Gold Collection, foil packet

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, deluxe sample, 0.7 oz (Sircle Samples) 

Badger Lip Tint &amp; Shimmer (ConsciousBox; doesn't state a size or shade)

Garnier BB Cream, 2 foil packets (1 in Light/Medium; 1 in Medium/Deep; together on a card with a $1.00 coupon on back)

Garnier Ultra-Lift 2-in-1 Wrinkle Reducer Serum + Moisturizer, foil packet (on card with a $2.00 coupon on back)

Cosmetics bag, dark grey with purple flower design and purple lining, about the size of a greeting card envelope (BeautyFix)

*Wishlist*

Makeup Geek eyeshadow (not all shades, but most)

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Brow wax or brow gel
Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream (this is my *current most-wanted*)
Mascara (pretty much any kind except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)

Essie polish in A Cut Above

Mario Badescu Drying Cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

I am open to suggestions; I love makeup in general. Let me know what seems fair to you; I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby*, *panzerruin, awall18, Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica, (and circular swap from calexxia).*


----------



## sihaya (May 8, 2012)

Updated List- also posted separately as a thread @ https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125648/sihaya-trade-list

*The following items are new and unopened unless otherwise stated: *


Alterna Bamboo UV+ Fade proof fluide 0.25 oz (SS May)
Murad Skin Perfecting primer 0.17oz (SS March)
Colorscience PRO Loose Mineral Travel puff illuminating pearl powder (SS May)
Stila Forever your curl mascara 0.12 oz (SS May)
 
IndieLee Squalene Facial Oil (The Look Bag)
 
Dermstore lipquench 0.21oz (Myglam April)
 
Miracle Skin Transformer Body in Glow 0.5 oz(May BB)
Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment 0.08oz (May BB)
 
Blooming Fuchsia Body Butter from Pier 1 Imports 3.2 oz (full-size)
Clarins Instant Smooth Self-Tanning 0.14oz
Anastasia Beverly Hills Mascara 0.10oz
Urban Decay 24/7 Eye pencil in Underground (travel-size- swatched on clean hand)
Urban Decay 24/7 Eye pencil in Stray Dog (travel-size was sharpened since the point was broken- then swatched on clean hand)
Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow pencil in Juju (travel-size- swatched on clean hand)
Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow pencil in Clash (travel-size- swatched on clean hand)

Also I have the Frownies patched from The look bag which I am willing to send as an extra with anyone who wants to trade any other item.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky
Essie Luxe Effects Nail Polish in Shine of the Times(I went to 4 different stores before I was able to find some and stocked up; my extra to part with)
China Glaze Polish in Celtic Sun
Ice Nail Polish in Naughty Girl
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray Vaporisatuer in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz - got this as a gift, for some reason it smells really heavy and more manly than femme, at least to me; musky and piney?... one squirt on my wrist, not the best present I've received 







*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Etude House Aqua Sherbert Gel Cream 3 packets
Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Corrective Serum .01 oz packet
Shiseido Brilliant Bronze Quick Self Tanning Gel 3 packets
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body packet
L'Occitane Lavende Hand Cream packet
Holika Water March Moisture Fill Cream 6 packets
Hanskin 3 Solution Set with PH Balance Essence Skin, Lipomide Essence and Super Collagen Gel packet
Lather Bamboo Silk Foaming Face Scrub with Lemongrass packet
Lisa Hoffman Body Creme packet
Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara deluxe sample May SS box - *pending* 
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara in Black .16 oz - *pending*

Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush(sheer berry) .17 oz tube - *pending*

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose and Clear .08 oz ea tube- *pending on both*

June Jacobs Pumpkin Enzyme Polish .5 oz tube - did a teeny sample squirt on my hand - *pending*

China Glaze Mini Polish in Ruby Red Pumps .5 oz
Alterna UV+ Color Fade Proof fluide .25 oz
Kerastese Cristialliste Lumiere Liquid - coming in my BB from my cheat-peek
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream - coming in my BB from my cheat-peek
Burt's Bees Milk &amp; Honey Body Lotion 1.0 oz tube



*Wishlist:*

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Ojon Restorative Shampoo

Boscia Purifying Facial Cleanser

Philosphy Purity Made Simple Cleanser or just anything Philosophy

Kiehl's anything!

Algenist products

Juicy Coutoure

Bvlgari

Smashbox Primer(my HG primer)

Stila Sparkle Liner - Rock Candy or Starry

Eye creams/serums for dark circles

Facial Masks/Creams

Color Correctors/Spot treatments

Hand creams that unscented/lightly scented- my job doesn't allow perfumes and I'm constantly washing my hands, so the creamier, the better!

Lip glosses/Balms - pinks, corals, peaches, or clear, can't seem to pull off dark, sexy vampy shades

Nail Polish - I like them all from crazy, chunky glitters to jewel toned metallics and bright pops of colors; I'd hoard them all!

Hair stuff

I like all makeup! 

I'm open to any/all things, so PM me and offer!


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2012)

My first round of May sample box leftovers (the rest of my swap list is in my signature, and more is sure to come as more boxes arrive).  Everything is unopened unless noted:

*Birchbox*

Arquiste L'Etrog (opened to sniff, unused)

beautyblender blendercleanser 

Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap

*Sample Society*

Alterna UV Plus Fade-Proof Fluide

Colorescience Pro SPF 20 Travel Puff (Illuminating Pearl Powder)

Bond No. 9 Mini Bon Bon in High Line

Stila Forever Your Curl mascara

*Wishlist from this round of boxes *(although there may be more things in there I haven't been able to identify yet that I will end up being interested in)*: *

LipFusion

Caudalie hand and nail cream

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +

Sugar Rose lip treatment


----------



## Jacinta (May 8, 2012)

I am on the lookout for a *LIP FUSION BALM*.  I have lots of things available for trade, so if you have one you want to get rid of, let me know and I will get you a list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## duckygirl (May 8, 2012)

updated trade list! please leave feedback if we have traded  and i'll do the same for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125651/birchbox-sample-society-etc-trade-list

*Birchbox:*

Zoya in Kristen

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

JR watkins Cuticle Conditions Cream

Stila Eyeshadow Card

Willa sensitive face wipes in lavender

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser

LipFusion Balm Conditioning stick (2) full size

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Caudalie hand and nail cream (2)

Arquiste Flor y Canto (2)

lulu and clary dry hair powder lavendar and sage

*Sample Society:*

Colorscience Pro Deluxe Puff illuminating Pearl Powder

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl cosmetics

Murads Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+Color Fade Proof Fluide

*Other Samples:*

julep polish in blake,alyson and molly

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

MAD skincare Age corrective serum  ( 5 ml)

MAD skincare delicate daily moisturizer (5 ml)

1.7 oz purlisse cleanser

Becca eye tint in Vicuna ( full size)

Wish List:

stila sparkle liner

by terry comfort cream from April Sample Society Box

Sugar Rose lip Treatment

Amika hair treatment mask

VMV hypoallergenics products

Tarte Lipsurgence

Joico K=-Pak Revitaluxe

blinc mascara

zoya in Lotus

eye creams

Or make me an offer!

*Great* trades with: mroxy0628, vogliadivintage, Scooby384, akharri785, JackieD, Luka822, Becca8093, lechatonrose, Lynda V


----------



## eschwanda (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone have a twistband headband they would like to trade? PM me.


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eschwanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a twistband headband they would like to trade? PM me.


 FYI, if you have a Dollar Tree near you, they have an IDENTICAL product available there that is $1 for six (headband size)


----------



## bluemustang (May 9, 2012)

I am looking for a Stila liner if anyone has that to trade.. I have lots of things to trade!, send me a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking for the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream sent out this month! My boxes aren't here yet, but I should have the Miracle Skin Transformer and Color Club Foil Collection polish up for grabs, or could dig up other things. Just let me know if you don't want your Kiehls!


----------



## SenoritaJ (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys look like I'm going to be getting a beauty blender cleanser this month that I know I won't use since I don't even have a beauty blender. If anyone is interested just let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh and if anyone wants to trade their color club nail polish in that pastel peachish color (or any of the pastels)  or ANY eyeliner contact me!


----------



## Auntboo (May 9, 2012)

> Hey guys look like I'm going to be getting a beauty blender cleanser this month that I know I won't use since I don't even have a beauty blender. If anyone is interested just let me know


 Just to put it out there, the beautyblender cleanser can be used on any makeup brush or sponge - it isn't specific to the Beauty Blender. It looks like it works like any other brush cleaning product.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 9, 2012)

***Updated later in this thread and here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125293/birchbox-misc-trade-list-vogliadivintage***


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 9, 2012)

Hello Ladies, 

First time poster, but I have lots of samples from various beauty box subscriptions and free gifts to swap. Please PM if interested in making any trades!

Birchbox

Color Club Nail Color in Disco Nap,  .25 fl. oz., brand new

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, .04 fl. oz, tried once

Sample Society

StriVectin-SD, .75 fl. oz., brand new *(PENDING)*

Alterna Color Care UV + Fade Proof Fluide, .25 fl. oz., brand new

Bond No. 9 Nuits de Noho, tried once 

The Look Bag

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich, .34 fl. oz, tried once

Beauty Box 5

Doctor T's Supergoop SPF 30 Sunscreen Swipe, 1 swipe in packet

Spa True Natural, Advanced Lift and Firm Serum, 4 ml, tried once

Freeman Facial Exfoliating Scrub Pink Grapefruit, .5 fl oz packet, brand new

Purlisse SPF 30 Essential Daily Moisturizer, .14 oz packet, brand new

Other Products

Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream, .3 oz packet, brand new

Trish McEvoy Beauty Booster Cream, .5 fl oz, brand new

Trish McEvoy Beauty Booster Serum, brand new (no size, but sample is tiny, not deluxe)

Trish McEvoy perfume samples in 9 Blackberry &amp; Vanilla Musk, Sexy 9 Blackberry &amp; Vanilla Musk and 3

Snowdrop and Crystal Flowers, all sprayed once

Trish McEvoy Gentle Cleansing Wash, .5 fl oz., brand new

Clinique 7 day scrub cream, 3.4 fl oz (Full Size), brand new *(PENDING)*

Clinique 7 day scrub cream, 1 fl oz, brand new

Clinique dramatically different moisturizer, 1 fl oz, brand new

Origins VitaZing SPF 15, .5 fl oz., brand new

Wishlist

Kerastase products, especially Exilir Ultime

Fushion Beauty LipFusion Balm

Marc Jacobs perfume (original, Lola and Oh Lola)

Becca Eye Tint

Coach Poppy perfume

Alima Pure Lip Balm

Neutral Nail Polishes

Dry Shampoos

Nuxe Dry Oil

One Love Organics Balm

body scrubs and body butters

hand and cuticle creams

Also if you see something you like, just ask, I'm happy to take a look at other people's lists. Happy swapping!


----------



## hollielovespink (May 9, 2012)

*CURRENTLY HAVE, never used*

Vapour Organics lip gloss in Hypnotic

Dirt scrub

Le Palais du Thes tea bags

Essie Luxe Effects nail polish, the pink one

colorescience powder foundation puff

Eye Rock stick on eyeliners

Lip Fusion lip balm

Arquiste Flor y Canto

stila eyeliner in curacao (blue)

Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap and Clambake Coral

can also send some of my handmade "twistband" hair ties or headbands if you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*WISHLIST*

Fresh Sugar Rose lip balm

beautyblender cleanser

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Essie nail polish in Tart Deco

KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime

Alima lip balm

Pangea Organics Lip Balm Pangea Organics Facial Scrub Pangea Organics Eye Cream


----------



## serioussparkles (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking for Shea Terra Organics anything! Let me know what you're looking for if you happen to have anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

I've got a trade thread around here somewhere, but if anyone has a Cargo eye Bronzer, I am dying to get my hands on one!! I'll swap a few things for it!!


----------



## Baberanza (May 9, 2012)

*UPDATED &amp; BUMPED!

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated - from both BirchBox &amp; MyGlam!

-Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream (Used a tiny drop to smell)

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-deluxe sample size beauty blender cleanser (unopened, unused)

-deluxe sample nail polish - color club in disco nap (swatched on 1 finger)

-dr. jart+ deluxe sample BB cream (unopened, unused)

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

Wishlist -

Benetint

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

*I'm very open to many things. Make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =)*

*-edited to add items.*


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

I've got a Stila Liner coming, but am on the fence about swapping..I'll see which color it is and update!


----------



## KristantheGreat (May 9, 2012)

Hello, I have a 1 oz Ojon restorative conditioner an full size brand new, never even open the box LipFusion. Would love to try a stila eyeliner or any kind of eyeliner/mascara unused please. Message me if interested


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

I'm looking for the Dr.Jart BB cream, anyone???

My trade list on page 29 or here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125319/mega789s-trading-post


----------



## mszJessica (May 9, 2012)

Updated list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*BirchBox*

Willa Face Towelettes Lavender (used 1 - 9 left)

Shiseido Oil Blotting paper (10 sheets)

Annick Goutal - Petite Cherie (0.06oz)

Arquiste L'etrog (0.038 oz)

*NBTT*

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (Used a pee sized amount)

*MyGlam*

April MyGlam bag

Purlisse essential daily Moisturizer (foil)

*GlossyBox*

Cargo Eye Bronzer (Gold Color) (Full size)

CO Bigelow Body Lotion (lavender-pepermint formula) (Full Size)

*Beauty Fix*

Canyon Ranch: light-weight moisture (used 1x) (Full Size)

Chella Enzyme Exfoliating Mask (used 1x) (Full Size)

DermaQuest: Skin Vitalight (used 2x) (Full Size)

Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint full size conditioner (8 oz) (95% full)

*Misc*

---Skin Care---

Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser (.5 oz)

Nivea Extended Moisture Body Lotion (1 Fl oz)

Welda Almond Soothing Facial Lotion (0.16oz)

Welda Iris Hydrating Night Cream (0.17oz)

Welda Iris Hydrating Day Cream (0.17oz)

Apothederm moisturizer (.5 oz - never used)

BareMinerals The New Power Couple - Cleanser &amp; Moisturizer (Foil)

Caudalie vinoperfect serum (0.06oz)

---MakeUp---

L'oreal Magic Lumi light infusing primer (foil)

Napoleon perdis lipgloss in nude (full size) (swatched on hand)

Ulta double sided lipgloss (Illusion&amp;Plush) (swatched on arm to see color)

Sephora Ultra Smoothing Primer (.27 oz)

---Misc----

Pantene Fine to Volume Conditioner (1.7oz)

Belle Ame Soap Samples (Jazzy Bee Good, Judge Brownie, Honey Almond, Caribbean Coconut, Fresh Bamboo, Life's a Beach, Juicylicious, Citrus Cilantro)

---Perfume---

Ralph Lauren Romance (0.05 oz)

Versace Bright Crystal (0.05 oz)

Clinique happy. (0.05 oz)

Guess Gold (Large Deluxe Sample)

*What I'm looking for:* BB Cream

beauty blender

liners, shadows, lipgloss/lipstick

+ more. I'm open to offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if interesed

A++ with FireNRice (2), sleepycat, miss6aby, Ching Chang, Xlisaa, skylola123


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

Here is my updated list:

Orofluido x 2 bb sized samples

full size Becca Eye tint (I don't know the color, its kind of a champagne)

Pur-lisse SPF 30 purprotect .5 oz

Thebalm shady lady in mischevious marissa, I accidentally dug my nail into this but it is miniscule compared to the size of the shadow

thebalm shady lady in sexy stacey, swatched

Stila pro artist palette no 1, a few colors have been swatched but mostly unused

Gud vanilla flame body lotion 1 time use sachet

lavera mango milk hair care treatment

bh cosmetics black liquid liner, unused

napoleon perdis peepshow mascara, unused

thebalm cheater! mascara, unused

napoleon perdis love bite lip plump, used once

larocca cellular gold hydrating body balm beauty army sample

ELF mineral eyeshadows in: celebrity, earthy, elegant, sassy, golden, caffeinated, confident, socialite, wild, and temptress. These are all brand new and full sized, I like them but ended up with dupes. 

bareminerals purely nourishing moisturizer for combination skin .17 fl oz

Murad acne and wrinkle reducer .125 fl oz

ddf amplifying elixir .5 fl oz

LORAC tantalizer in deep .4 fl oz

pure dkny body butter 1.7 fl oz

boscia oil free daily hydration .33 fl oz

And my trade thread for additional feedback:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125434/playedinloops-trade-thread

I'm not searching for anything in particular, just send me your list!


----------



## mroxy0628 (May 9, 2012)

This is my updated list as of 5/9/12: I have available for trade (all from Birchbox): Miracle Skin Transformer (new, never used) Diorshow Extase Mascara (new, never used) ***only for something I really want Blinc mascara (sample size, never opened, in package still)-PENDING Laura Geller I-care waterproof eyeliner in charcoal (new, only swatched) Eye Rock Designer Liner (never opened or used) Dropps Laundry Detergent Things I'm interested in: Dr. Jart BB Cream Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in Blushed Mineralologie Cream Concealer Beauty Blender Befine Lip Exfoliator Â Pangea Face Wash, Scrub, Toner Â Lavanila body butter in Vanilla Coconut Â Oribe Dry texturizing Spray Origins Checks and Balances If you see something you want,Â please PM meÂ and let me know what you have! Great trades with: Skylola123, Caitlinmacphers, BehindtheLashes, Strawberrybrite, and Duckygirl


----------



## kcrowebird (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone have KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal to trade?


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 9, 2012)

Hey y'all! I've had successful trades with AuntBoo, Akharri785 and two others -- but they were via email and I don't remember their names! 
 

*BB ITEMS UP FOR TRADE:*


Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ _sample size from may box._ 
Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner _sample size from may box._

Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream _sample size from may box._

beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser _sample size form may box._

Kahinaâ„¢ Giving Beauty Facial Lotion _sample size from april box._

_PÃ¼r Minerals 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer __sample size from april box._

colorescience pro Glow and Go Travel Puff, _sample size from February box. _

Eye Rock Designer Liner,_ sample size from February bo_x

*OTHER ITEMS UP FOR TRADE:*


Young Blood Mineral Primer sample from Sindulge 
*MyGlam *Murad Eye Lift Perfector sample (March)
*MyGlam *Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-in Treatment sample (March)
*MyGlam *X Out Shine Control sample (February)
*MyGlam *NuMe 100$ towards purchase code.

*WISHLIST FROM BB:*


*stila stay all day waterproof liquid liner* 
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*

fresh Sugar Plum Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm

Jurlique Rose Love Balm

   *Feel free to propose trades for things not on my wish list.  I pretty much love all things eye makeup, lips related and nail related! If it is something I don't have listed, I would appreciate a link to the item on the BB site.  If your PMS are gone for the day than go ahead and email me at [email protected]! Because mailing items are so expensive, I am picky about trades!*


----------



## yanelib27 (May 9, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]The following from my May BBs are up for trade: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]2 Ojon Volumizing Shampoos[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]2 color club nail polishes - foil collection[/SIZE]

Arquiste LEtorg

** can throw in other samples like perfume vials and wei buffing beads, etc 

[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Please take these off my hands!! PM me if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I would like the:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Shu Umera - will trade multiple items for this [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Dior mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]beautyblenderÂ® beauty cleanser - will trade multiple items for this [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kiehl's Abyssine Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15 - will trade multiple items for this [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]thanks for looking![/SIZE]

Have had many succesful trades with ppl on here (10+) message me if you want specifics


----------



## Coocabarra (May 9, 2012)

I also have my own trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

*What I have:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia, Anne and Selena (all full size)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement. (Deluxe Size Sample)

*Arquiste* Flor y Canto

*Stila* sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner (Full size, not sure which color yet)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 (Not sure which shade yet)

Possibly: *Dr. Jart+* Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ (Depends on which shade they send me; don't have box yet)

*What I want:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Lip Gloss or Mascaras[/SIZE]

PÃ¼r Minerals 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer

willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream

willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes

willaâ„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich body lotion

SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

Twistband Skinny Headband

Dior Diorshow Extase

Beauty Blender

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm

 
May be interested in other things, just PM me!

*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123

lechatonrose


----------



## MeanWife (May 10, 2012)

Update - out with the traded and in with new products! (LOTS of new Philosophy) I have a personal list on the main page with feedback, wishlist, etc.

*https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125367/meanwife-various-items-to-trade-now-with-pics*

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Le Palais Des Thes (tea): hammam &amp; alizes

- Bumble &amp; Bumble Straight set (3 foils - shampoo, cond, blow dry)

- Murad skin perfecting lotion

- Murad oil-control SPF 15

- Smashbox Photo Finish primer (x2)

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Biore pore strip, nose strip

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Loreal Paris: Magic Lumi light infusing primer

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Philosophy Miracle Worker, Anti-aging concentrate, .12oz

- Aveeno daily lotion, 1oz

- Orofluido hair oil

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Seche Vite top coat (used, about 1/3 bottle left)

- Revision Nectifirm neck firming cream

- All-Belle false lashes: Red Wedding (not actually red, they are black)

- YuBe medicated moisturizer (x2)

- Vichy eye makeup remover

- Borghese moisurizer

- Twistband hair tie (blue)

- Twistband-style headband (1 brown, 1 black)

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous foundation faker in medium, .06 oz (almost full sized)

*Perfume Samples - Glass spray tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio

- Harvey Prince: Ageless

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman

- Gucci by Gucci

- Versace: Bright Crystal

*Full Size Items*

- Philosophy Superbeautiful hybrid make-up SPF 20 (color: sand)

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Philosophy Windows to the Soul eyeshadow palette (color: plum delicious - shades of purple)

- Philosophy the Supernatural coloring book (2 lips glosses, 2 eye shadows, 3 blushes)

- Philosophy Heaven is a Face on Earth, pink illuminator

- Philosophy Kiss me SPF20 gloss in Red

- Lush bath bomb: Think Pink

- Ulta eyeliner pencil: black

- Ulta eyeliner pencil, dual ended: black &amp; bronze

- Mac eyeshadow: Nocturnelle (used several times, sanitized)

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- 3Lab perfect cleansing foam, 3.4oz (x2)

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- Pur-Lisse lip comfort moisurizer

- Sheer cover duo concealer, light/medium

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Formula 2 nail protein

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

- X Out shine control (swatched once)

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, 1 pink lip gloss tube, purple case

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, April metallic pink, myglam brush bag, Jane Iredale gold bag


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 10, 2012)

Who wants a Stila eye liner in starry?

Or an Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer?

I have a lot more stuff, including full size lip vapour lip gloss in sultry from last month

I'm looking for

nail polish,

dr. jart bb cream

skin transformer

Ojon restorative conditioner

Eyeko fat eye stick

Beauty Blender cleanser, (i got one but will take more if its a good trade)

Does anyone know how to start your own post so the leave feedback function will work? I will still post on here, but would like to reference my list and get feedback.


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who wants a Stila eye liner in starry?
> 
> ...


 PM'd ya about the Algenist moisturizer, then remembered I have a zoya in metallic blue as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (May 10, 2012)

Tell me what you want from my list and where your list is and we can probably work something out; you don't have to make a specific offer if you don't wish to, I can just look at your list. Only USA trades.

05/09/12 UPDATE Lots of changes

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Fresh Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo (bday gift from Sephora; this has a mini version of the regular and a mini version of the Rose)

Vichy LIFTACTIV moisturizer, deluxe sample 0.5 fl oz (accidentally stuck my finger in it when I opened it to sniff)

Kelly Teegarden Organics Vitality Rose &amp; Cucumber Eye Cream (doesn't say size, I'm guessing 0.2 fl oz tub; Beauty Fix, I think)

RAW Skincare Ambiaty Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz (can't remember; Beauty Fix?)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used once or twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, 0.25 oz (Sample Society)

Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder, 1g (Sample Society)

Bond No. 9 Bon Bon perfume sample in Astor Place (Sample Society)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 1: Daily Exfoliating Cleanser 2 oz.

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 2: Day Moisturizer with SPF50 1oz (tried twice)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 3: Night Moisturizer 1oz (tried once)

Soulstice Universal Body Lotion, full size, 8.5 fl oz (Sircle Samples)

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo and Conditioner, packets 0.34 fl oz each

Badger Lip Tint &amp; Shimmer (ConsciousBox; doesn't state a size or shade)

Garnier BB Cream, 2 foil packets (1 in Light/Medium; 1 in Medium/Deep; together on a card with a $1.00 coupon on back)

Garnier Ultra-Lift 2-in-1 Wrinkle Reducer Serum + Moisturizer, foil packet (on card with a $2.00 coupon on back)

Cosmetics bag, dark grey with purple flower design and purple lining, about the size of a greeting card envelope (BeautyFix)

*Wishlist*

Makeup Geek eyeshadow (not all shades, but most)

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream (this is my *current most-wanted*)
Dr. Jart Beauty Balm (very light color)

Mascara (most kinds except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but would love Pouty or Flashy)

Color Club nail polish in Peace Out Purple

Clinique Chubby Sticks (cool tones)

Any shade of Stila eyeliner from May Birchbox

I am very open to suggestions. I love makeup in general; eye makeup is my favorite. I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby (x2), * *panzerruin, awall18 (x2), Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica, (and circular swap from calexxia).*


----------



## sleepykat (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who wants a Stila eye liner in starry?
> 
> ...


 Go to the Create a New Classified button above this thread; click it and follow the prompts. Then you can copy the URL from your browser top left bar. People can also leave you feedback by pasting their own trade thread URL where it asks for it in the Leave Feedback screen.


----------



## cclayson (May 10, 2012)

Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 10, 2012)

I have my whole box up for trade.  I am getting box 11.  here is what is in it. 

*Beauty Blender cleaner (new)* _I have a large one_

*Dr. Jart+ beauty balm (new)*

*Color Club foil collection Unknown color (new)*

*Head band twist tie ** Pending *

*Arquiste L'Etrog*

Here is the rest of the stuff I have for trade:

*Samples packets and deluxe*

Redken Shine Brillance 02 2.1 Fl Oz (never used)

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Show Stoppers 2 black strips (new)

Yu-Be Moisturizing skin cream

Fekkai Technician Color Care 2 Fl Oz (New)

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (opened to smell)

TanTowel Classic 7.1x9in (6)

Tan Towel Classic 9x12in (1)

Stila illuminating tinted moisturizer Shade 1 SPF 20(x2) Exp: 06/13

AG The oil packet ( hair oil)

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Shade medium Exp:06/13

Shiseido Bio-performance

*Perfume samples*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Ageless Harvey Prince(BB send me two of these)

Gold Michael Kors

Burbery Body

Jadore Dior

Ed hardy Hearts and Daggers x2

Ed hardy

U.S.A John Varvatos

wish list:

Fresh sugar lip original one mostly

tarte lip

Any other lip balm Natural

up for other items just PM me

Thank you everyone I have traded with.


----------



## bethm (May 10, 2012)

I'm not seeing the "Create a New Classified" button anywhere.  Please help!  I would like to make my own trade thread.


----------



## bethm (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bethm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All items are new unless otherwise noted ...
> 
> ...


----------



## bethm (May 10, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

Julep Sophia (swatched)

OPI Avojuice Mini 1 oz -- Vanilla Snowflake

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz jasmine blow dry smoothing cream

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Make-up
Urban Decay Loose Pigment Graffiti (full-size)

Urban Decay Loose Pigment Shattered (full-size) PENDING

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Healthy Blush (full-size)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Sunny Berry (full-size)

Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size)

Stila Lip Glaze Grapefruit 07 (full-size)

Stila Lip Glaze Seashell C1 (full-size)

Stila Lip Glaze Majesty C3 (full-size)

Smashbox Lipglass Mini (0.07 fl oz) Swift

Mary Kay Lash Love Mascara (full-size, still in box)

Sephora Full Action Extreme Effect Mascara Sample Size 0.1 fl oz

Smashbox Limitless Eye Liner in Onyx Sample Size 0.5g

bareMinerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence Sample Size 2mL

Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

JLo Sunkissed Glo Perfume full-size 1.0 oz (new in box)

Wishlist

OPI Polishes

Julep Pedicure Products

Strivectin

Miracle Skin Transformer

By Terry Creme de Rose

Facial Masks

_Pretty much open so just ask!! _


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 10, 2012)

Go to the top of the page here and click on create your own classified. fill out the information.  You are good to go



> Originally Posted by *bethm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not seeing the "Create a New Classified" button anywhere.  Please help!  I would like to make my own trade thread.


----------



## arendish (May 10, 2012)

I have a beautyblender cleanser I'd like to get rid of from the BB this month. I totally will never use it, even for other brushes.

I'm dying for the Sugar Rose lip balm but if you have something else you'd like to trade, I'm open to discussion!


----------



## Ultracitrus (May 10, 2012)

Looks like you might not have been a Makeup Talk member for long enough. You need to have been a member for at least 5 days and have 15 posts. Once you reach those qualifications, the "Create a New Classified" option will appear.



> Originally Posted by *bethm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not seeing the "Create a New Classified" button anywhere.  Please help!  I would like to make my own trade thread.


----------



## bethm (May 10, 2012)

That would be it ... thanks!!



> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like you might not have been a Makeup Talk member for long enough. You need to have been a member for at least 5 days and have 15 posts. Once you reach those qualifications, the "Create a New Classified" option will appear.


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 10, 2012)

Updated trade list:

*I am really hoping to trade a Starry (Black) Stila liner for ANY other Stila liner color!*

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    M.A.D. Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer ~ Brand new, unopened, .13 oz

v    Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer and Anti-Aging serum ~ Brand new, unopened, .16 oz

v    DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    Tarte Clean Slate face primer ~ .37 oz Brand new and unopened deluxe size

v    Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

Wishlist:

v    Kerastase Thick Hair products

v    Miracle Skin Transformer in Glow

v    MyGlam eye shadow brushes (unused)

v    Urban Decay eyeliner in Flipside

v    Any fake tanners or tanning towelettes, especially Lorac TANtalizer products

v    Amika Hair Mask

v    Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused

v    Tarte, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Benefit anything really

Great Trades with:

Sleepykat, sarahm, calexxia, Ampym, meanwife, sp727, Pancua, javagirl87, IlikeGiants, Vogliadivintage, Wida, bluemustang, tameloy, sihaya, kbugg2163, miss6aby, Auntboo, Elizabethhaze


----------



## miss6aby (May 10, 2012)

*Check out my thread for my list. Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## CRB882 (May 10, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting the fresh Sugar Rose tinted lip treatment in my May BB, which I don't want because I don't like to wear lip color. I'd love to trade it for one of the other full size items from this month's box, specifically Dior Diorshow Extase or FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Conditioning Stick. If anyone's interested in swapping, let me know! I've had a great trade with Jennabean, and I've got a trade in progress (TIP?) with wintersnowpeach.


----------



## duckygirl (May 10, 2012)

I can ship to anywhere in the US.

*Birchbox:*

Zoya in Kristen

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

JR watkins Cuticle Conditions Cream

Stila Eyeshadow Card

Willa sensitive face wipes in lavender

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser

LipFusion Balm Conditioning stick (2) full size

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Caudalie hand and nail cream (2)

Arquiste Flor y Canto (2)

lulu and clary dry hair powder lavendar and sage

Kahina facial lotion

Kahina Argan oil

*Sample Society:*

Colorscience Pro Deluxe Puff illuminating Pearl Powder

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl mascara 

Murads Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+Color Fade Proof Fluide

*Other Samples:*

julep polish in blake,alyson and molly

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

MAD skincare Age corrective serum  ( 5 ml)

MAD skincare delicate daily moisturizer (5 ml)

1.7 oz purlisse milk delicate cleanser

Becca eye tint in Baroque ( full size)

Wish List:

stila sparkle liner

by terry comfort cream from April Sample Society Box

willa fresh foaming face wash

VMV hypoallergenics products

Tarte Lipsurgence

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe

eye creams

Or make me an offer!

*Great* trades with: mroxy0628, vogliadivintage, Scooby384, akharri785, JackieD, Luka822, Becca8093, lechatonrose, Lynda V


----------



## sleepykat (May 10, 2012)

Only USA trades.

UPDATE: Lots of item added between 05/09/12 and 05/10/12! I just keep getting stuff in the mail and keeping half of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Tan Towel Classic, 5 pack of 7x9 inch cloths (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Sation Nail Lacquer in Off the Record Pink, full size 0.50 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray, full size 3.5 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Aloxxi Colourcare Leave-in Conditioner, full size 10.1 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Full Repair Heat-Activated Styling Spray, full size 4 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Neutrogena MoistureShine Lip Soother Cooling Hydragel SPF 20 in Glisten, 0.35 oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Frizz-Ease Sheer Solution, full size 2 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Pureology Perfect 4 Platinum Miracle Filler Treatment, full size 4.9 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Burt's Bees Lip Shimmer in Plum, full size 0.09 oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo Spray, full size 3.2 oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Redken Style Connection Powder Refresh 01 dry shampoo, full size 3.4 oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Fresh Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo (bday gift from Sephora) PENDING

Vichy LIFTACTIV moisturizer, deluxe sample 0.5 fl oz (tried once)

Kelly Teegarden Organics Vitality Rose &amp; Cucumber Eye Cream (doesn't say size; I'm guessing 0.2 fl oz tub)

RAW Skincare Ambiaty Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz (can't remember; Beauty Fix?)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used once or twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, 0.25 oz (Sample Society)

Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder, 1g (Sample Society)

Bond No. 9 Bon Bon perfume sample in Astor Place (Sample Society)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 1: Daily Exfoliating Cleanser 2 oz.

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 2: Day Moisturizer with SPF50 1oz (tried twice)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 3: Night Moisturizer 1oz (tried once)

Soulstice Universal Body Lotion, full size, 8.5 fl oz (Sircle Samples)

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo and Conditioner, packets 0.34 fl oz each

Badger Lip Tint &amp; Shimmer (ConsciousBox; doesn't state a size or shade)

Garnier BB Cream, 2 foil packets (1 in Light/Medium; 1 in Medium/Deep; together on a card with a $1.00 coupon on back)

Garnier Ultra-Lift 2-in-1 Wrinkle Reducer Serum + Moisturizer, foil packet (on card with a $2.00 coupon on back)

Cosmetics bag, dark grey with purple flower design and purple lining, about the size of a greeting card envelope (BeautyFix)

*Wishlist of Items Seen Up on Other's Trade List Lately*

Dr. Jart BB Cream

Stila eyeliner (May Birchbox)

Benefit the Porefessional

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gel

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution

Nars Illuminator Orgasm

Nars Makeup Cleansing Oil

Philosophy Miracle Worker (anything from this line)

Chanel Chance perfume

Acqua Di Gio perfume

Philosophy Heaven is a Face on Earth pink illuminator

Ralph Lauren Romance perfume

Anastasia Beverly Hills mascara

Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencils (not Ransom)

DiorShow mascara from Sephora

Urban Decay DeSlick Setting Spray

Korres Little Shower Gel in Fig

Pink Sugar Aqualina Glossy Shower Gel

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Transforming Potion

Blinc mascara

Napoleon Perdis Peepshow Mascara

The Balm Cheater! mascara

*General Wishlist*

Makeup Geek eyeshadow (not all shades, but most)

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream (this is my *current most-wanted*)
Mascara (most kinds except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but would love Pouty)

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out.
I am very open to suggestions. I love makeup in general. I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby (x2), * *panzerruin, awall18 (x2), Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica, (and circular swap from calexxia).*


----------



## Crys83 (May 11, 2012)

To Trade: Stila eyeliner in Peacock full sized never used, Urban Decay 24/7 in Woodstock from myglam bag never used, Blinc Mascara from Birchbox 0.014oz never used, Wish list: Ojon restorative Conditioner, Lip fusion lip balm


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2012)

How do I get started in the Birchbox Trade Forum?  Can I just post my items and people contact me?  I want to make sure I can get and give the Trader Feedback for any trades I make.  I know people who trade do appreciate it when the other trader in a particular swap leaves feedback, etc. 

May is my second Birchbox and I'm willing to trade a couple of the samples I have because I absolutely cannot use them.

I am going to keep going with Birchbox because I like finding out about products I've never heard of, but I need to do something with the samples I can't use, and there's only so many ladies at work to give them to, so I want to trade.

Thanks,

Tammy


----------



## winkiepup (May 11, 2012)

I might be willing to trade the Stila eyeliner for the LipFusion, but I'll have to receive it first and see what color I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are trades just two people sending samples in an envelope to each other?


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do I get started in the Birchbox Trade Forum?  Can I just post my items and people contact me?  I want to make sure I can get and give the Trader Feedback for any trades I make.  I know people who trade do appreciate it when the other trader in a particular swap leaves feedback, etc.
> 
> ...


 You might have to just post your items on this thread for now and have people contact you. I believe that you cannot create a classified until you have a certain number of posts and have been a member a certain amount of time. However, if the person that you are trading with has their own thread, feedback shouldn't be a problem. Either person's URL seems to work on the Leave Feedback screen. Although...the Leave Feedback button is not showing up for user awall18 that I traded with...is there a moderator to help us out?

Anyhow, since you are a new trader, a more experienced trader will expect for you to ship first and send them a tracking number (Delivery Confirmation through the post office usually; only costs like 75 cents) until you build up a good reputation.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might be willing to trade the Stila eyeliner for the LipFusion, but I'll have to receive it first and see what color I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are trades just two people sending samples in an envelope to each other?


 It varies; sometimes envelopes, sometimes boxes. Sometimes samples, sometimes full-size products--that depends on what the two parties have agree upon as a fair trade. New traders are usually expected to ship first until they build up feedback. The exchange of shipping addresses and negotiation typically takes place via Private Messages on makeuptalk.com. If you don't have enough PMs available, some of us will do one PM to exchange e-mail info instead.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 11, 2012)

I got box #1, willing to trade boxes for box #11, 14, 9, or 7 for those of you with multiples of the same box (or if you think your box is the worst all year)

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html




Box 1

Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer
beautyblenderÂ® beauty cleanser
Arquiste Flor y Canto
stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner in Starry


----------



## awall18 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You might have to just post your items on this thread for now and have people contact you. I believe that you cannot create a classified until you have a certain number of posts and have been a member a certain amount of time. However, if the person that you are trading with has their own thread, feedback shouldn't be a problem. Either person's URL seems to work on the Leave Feedback screen. Although...the Leave Feedback button is not showing up for user awall18 that I traded with...is there a moderator to help us out?
> ...


 Thanks again sleepykat for trying to help me out. Does anyone on here know why once I get to the correct page for leaving feedback, I do not have a Leave Feedback button.  I am fairly new but have been one here for almost a month and according to my account I have made 13 post (maybe not enough?). I made sure I was logged in and tried a couple different browsers to make sure that wasn't an issue.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## bethm (May 11, 2012)

I think it's 15 posts ...



> Thanks again sleepykatÂ for trying to help me out. Does anyone on here know why once I get to the correct page for leaving feedback, I do not have a Leave Feedback button.Â  I am fairly new but have been one here for almost a month and according to my account I have made 13 post (maybe not enough?). I made sure I was logged in and tried a couple different browsers to make sure that wasn't an issue.Â  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## awall18 (May 11, 2012)

I added a few things and thought I would update my post. I think I will be getting BB #3 and depending on colors may trade some things out of that in addition to my Glambag.  So far I have had wonderful trades, thanks ladies!

To trade:

VichyUltra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Murad Clarifying Mask 1 oz

dermalogica total eye care spf15 .1oz (never used)

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil (swatched) Zero

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti  deluxe sample size

Clinique Moisture Surge Intense (sephora sample used once but too moisturizing)  7ml

Julep Polish in Leah (swatched on one nail)

Julep Polish in Sienna (swatched on one nail)

Julep Polish in Hayden (swatched on one nail)

Things I like:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

Wei buffing beads

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

Fresh Sugar lip treatment
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

neutral or red nail polish

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners

 open to other suggestions

 please PM me it make sure that I see you message

 thanks!


----------



## eschwanda (May 11, 2012)

*What I have*

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20

Zoya Spring collection-Lotus

Jouer lipgloss in Tender

Jouer lipgloss in Mirage

Jouer lipgloss in Peony

Jouer lipgloss in Mimosa

Flora by Gucci Tuberose

Flora by Gucci Magnolia

Flora by Gucci Gardenia

Clinique self sun body moisturizer in light/medium

Clinique repairwear intensive eye cream

Clinique 7 day scrub cream

Clinique rinse off foaming cleanser

Clinique moisture surge extended thirst relief

Clinique dramatically different lotion

*What I want*

Beauty Blender

Miss Jessieâ€™s products

Revolution organics freedom glow beauty balm

Dirt scrubs

Benefit products

Kerastase

Stila sparkle liquid liner

*Successful trades withâ€¦*

Auntboo

Thewendybird

Memu0106 (x2)

Ampym

oOlivecolored

Lady41

Amber Barrera

Cclayson

JadedBeauty

Yousoldtheworld

Tamala Nails


----------



## Denise Moya (May 11, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else had this problem but my Dr jart BB cream came empty!


----------



## mdandjlscott (May 11, 2012)

Looks like I"m getting BOX 11 this month which should be here on Monday and I'm willing to trade anything in it.

Box 11


Arquiste L'Etrog
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection (pending) 
beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser

Twistband Skinny Headband



Wants

Pur Minerals // 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer  (April)

dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf (April)

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm (April)
MicrodermaMittÂ® Body Mitt (April)
Stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner

Dior Diorshow Extase

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

Any interest in a full sized, unused Bahama Mama bronzer from theBalm?  If so, pm me so I can check out your trade list. 

Claimed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tina Pumpkie (May 11, 2012)

I just received the gossip girl box and I really want the Mini Color Club foil purple Foil me once

to trade u.s. only I have Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm

Dr Jart waterfuse BB Cream

Ojon volume advance Volumizing  shampoo


----------



## monica75052 (May 11, 2012)

*I received a Stila liquid eyeliner in Flash (green) from Birchbox this month.  I would trade for a brown or black color.  Please send me a PM if interested.  Thanks!*


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 11, 2012)

Had my first trade on MuT and it was awesome! *Ampym*'s items came well packaged in a timely manner and she threw in some extras that I wasn't expecting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks again~!


----------



## Wida (May 11, 2012)

I have a few items to trade.  I will ship anywhere in the US.  All of my items are brand new, fresh, and not tested.  Please don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions!  I don't have any official feedback yet, but I've had successful trades with yousoldtheworld, jadedbeauty, and lady41. 

10 count Willa Lavender face towels (April BB) PENDING

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap (May BB) PENDING

2 oz. Philosophy Amazing Grace Shower Gel (QVC Test Tube) (PENDING)

5 sample packets Erno Laszlo The Hollywood collection (Glossybox) PENDING

Pencil Me In Eye Accent Pencil in Indigo (full size from Sindulge) PENDING

Kryolan High Gloss lip gloss in Toffee (full size from Glossybox) PENDING

.25 oz Shea Terra Organics Moroccan Argan Oil (direct from Shea Terra)

I also got the Blue Stila liner from May's Birchbox and I'm not really a blue fan.  I would love to trade it for one of the brown colors or for an Eyeko Fat stick in any color but black.  (PENDING)

Wishlist

Tinted lip balms or lip stains

Blinc Mascara

Pur Minerals 4 in 1 Tinted Moisturizer

Fresh Rose lip treatment

Urban Decay 24/7 eye liners

I love body/hand/foot lotions and creams and makeup primers.  Make me an offer!


----------



## sillylilly05 (May 11, 2012)

Willing to trade my box number 9!


BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection

Will also throw in 2 items i got from my sample society box if needed.-- A cream for stretch marks and a conditioner for color treated hair


----------



## heartsinwonder (May 11, 2012)

New to Birchbox and Trade: (Bumped and Updated)

To Trade (Samples) -

Ahava - Essential Day Moisturizer, Normal to Dry (Never Used)

Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint (In golden, never used)

Taylor Swift - Wonderland (Used once)

Tea Forte - Skin Smart Teas samples (Cherry Marzipan (1), Honey Yuzu (1), Cucumber Mint (1), set not opened)

Want - 

Most haircare and lip products I will trade for

Kerastase Cristalliste (especially the Lumiere Liquide)

Kerastase - Elixir Ultime

Shu Uemura - Cleansing Oil Shampoo

Essie - A Cut Above or Shine of the Times

Open for other samples/trades

PM for trade.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 11, 2012)

Looking for algenist eye cream - will trade stila in starry or algenist anti aging moisturizer cream

Also looking for

Ojon restorative conditioner

Color club clam bake

twist tie head band,

bulgari jasmine noir,

skin transformer

Check my list if you're interested.


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 11, 2012)

*What I have (all new):*

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow (0.5 fl oz/15 mL)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB (0.06 fl oz/2 mL) - Like many others have noted, the tube is not very full, but there is some product in there.

Dr. Jart+ Premium BB (0.33 fl oz/10 mL) - This one is from Sephora and is much heftier than the Birchbox sample. If you want to try the BBs, I can send both.

blendercleanser (Sample from most recent Birchbox - no size noted)

twistband headband in brown

St. Tropez gradual tan in medium/dark (2.5 fl oz/75 mL)

smashbox photo finish foundation primer (0.25 fl oz/7.1 mL)

Kate Somerville Somerville360 Face Self Tanning Pad

Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette (1 9 x 12 in. towelette)

Essie - A Cut Above (the chunky pink luxeffects)

Julep - Salma, Michelle, Diane, Keira, and Lucy

*What I'd like:*

stila sparkle liner in any color except starry

LipFusion Balm

Eyeko fat eye stick

Fresh Sugar lip balm

willa Clear Face Moisturizer

willa Foaming Face Wash

BLK DNM sample

Pangea products

Origins products

If you have something else, make me an offer!

*Excellent trades with: strawberrybrite, JadedBeauty, Ching Chang, sihaya, MelissaFTW, skylola123*


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

new to MUT and to trade so I am sorry if you need to explain things to me a few times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am getting 12 and 15 (EVENTUALLY) and I love them, but I really want the algenist eye cream.   ** i forgot to say i'd also love the dior mascara if for some reason someone doesn't want theirs.

willing to trade:
- possibly one Stila liner, depending which colors i get
- Miss Dior perfume (May birchbox)
- Miracle Skin Transformer Body, spf 20 in Glow
- Dr. Andrew Weil for Origins - Mega Bright skin tone correcting serum - 05. fl oz/1.5ml packet
- Laura Mercier foundation primer - 2.00 ml/0.07 fl oz packet
- still have a Befine scrub packet from last month. they don't seem to have expirations on them but I could be wrong

I also have a ridiculous nail polish collection that i never have enough hands to use on. mixed brands like woah. NONE of them are hard-to-find lemmings though, just to make that clear. mostly essie, opi and misc brands.  a few julep colors too.


----------



## missmaggie5 (May 11, 2012)

This was my first Birchbox and trading post. I am looking to get Stila in brown or black (maybe a stila for stila trade? but I also have nail polishes for trade.)

Things I have:

Stila in Curaco

Julep nail polish (Brooke)

Julep nail polish (Mandy)

Gold ColorClub nail polish in May BB

Things I want:

Stila in brown or black (preferably Rock Candy)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 11, 2012)

Updated listing... take a look and let's swap!

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry
Revlon Super lustrous Lip Gloss in Pink Whispers 
Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter flecks
Essie Luxe Effects Nail Polish in Shine of the Times(I went to 4 different stores before I was able to find some and stocked up)* *Pending* 
China Glaze Polish in Celtic Sun - crazy neon yellow
ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle
Bath &amp; Bodyworks Chocolate Amber Eau de Toilette  Perfume 1.7 oz - used several times; still has more than 3/4 bottle
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray Vaporisatuer in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz - got this as a gift, for some reason it smells really heavy and more manly than femme, at least to me; musky and piney?... one squirt on my wrist, not the best present I've received 








*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Etude House Aqua Sherbert Gel Cream 3 packets
Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Corrective Serum .01 oz packet
Shiseido Brilliant Bronze Quick Self Tanning Gel 3 packets
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body packet
L'Occitane Lavende Hand Cream packet
Holika Water March Moisture Fill Cream 4 packets
Hanskin 3 Solution Set with PH Balance Essence Skin, Lipomide Essence and Super Collagen Gel set with one packet each
Lather Bamboo Silk Foaming Face Scrub with Lemongrass packet
Lisa Hoffman Body Creme packet
DiorShow Mascara from Sephora* - not to be confused with the Extase coming in BB this month ladies
Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara deluxe sample May SS box - *pending* 
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara in Black .16 oz - *pending*

Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush(sheer berry) .17 oz tube - *pending*

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose and Clear .08 oz ea tube- *pending on both*

June Jacobs Pumpkin Enzyme Polish .5 oz tube - did a teeny sample squirt on my hand - *pending*

Ch*ina Glaze Mini Polish in Ruby Red Pumps .5 oz sparkly red -pending*

Algenist Eye Cream*
Alterna UV+ Color Fade Proof fluide .25 oz
Kerastese Cristialliste Lumiere Liquid*
Burt's Bees Milk &amp; Honey Body Lotion 1.0 oz tube

*would like to trade for items on wishlist only

*Wishlist:*

Cargo Eye Bronzer

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Ojon Restorative Shampoo

Boscia Purifying Facial Cleanser

Philosphy Purity Made Simple Cleanser/Hope in a Jar or Tube/ Miracle worker

Kiehl's Abysinne Cream

Algenist moisturizer

Juicy Coutoure

Bvlgari

Smashbox Primer(my HG primer)

Stila Sparkle Liner - in black or green

Eye creams/serums for dark circles

Facial Masks

Color Correctors/Spot treatments

Hand creams that unscented/lightly scented- my job doesn't allow perfumes and I'm constantly washing my hands, so the creamier, the better!

Lip glosses/Balms - pinks, corals, peaches, or clear, can't seem to pull off dark, sexy vampy shades

Nail Polish - from crazy, chunky glitters to jewel toned metallics and bright pops of colors; I'd hoard them all!

Hair stuff

I like all makeup! so let me know

Men's products

I'm open to any/all things, so PM me and offer!


----------



## juk723 (May 11, 2012)

I have had great trades with: Souly, Jennabean, Salee730, SarahElizSS, Lklmail, Coocabarra &amp; LyndaV Also-I'm on ebay as 723jk And I can provide pictures.          Birchbox Items for Trade:  -Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack -Redken Shine Flash 02 Glistening Mist, 2.1 oz, brand new, deluxe size_ Pending trade w/Nikita8501_ -BLK DNM Perfume 11, brand new, sample spray w/box -EyeRock Designer Liner, Brand new, 4 pack -Korres Body Butter in Guava (from BB). Brand new &amp; sealed, 1.69 fl oz -Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, Brand new, .7 oz (New but they only fill half the container) -LaRocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer Supreme Creme, Brand new, .05 oz -BlenderCleanser by BeautyBlender. Brand new, Birchbox sample size -Arquiste L'etrog fragrance vial. Brand new     Non BB items for trade: -Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size" -Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, Brand new, .25 fl oz (from Sample Society) -Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff, Brand new, 1g /.035 oz in Illuminating Pearl Powder (from Sample Society) -Nivea Extended Moisture Daily Lotion, Brand New, 1 fl oz (Target Beautybag) -Loreal Eye Makeup Remover, 100% Oil-Free, Brand new, 1 fl oz  -Murad, Skin Perfecting Primer Acne &amp; Shine Control, Brand new, .17 fl oz/5ml (Sample Society) _Pending Trade w/Nikita8501_ -WEN Cleansing Conditioner, 2 fl oz, Brand new &amp; sealed (myglam) -Philosophy Amazing Grace shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel, brand new, sealed, 2 fl oz (from QVC Test tube)   Full Size Products: -WEN Pomegranate Styling Creme, 6 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap) -WEN Pomegranate Finishing Treatment Creme, 4 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap) -Mally Evercolor Shadow Stick in Twilight, w/Box-Tried 1x (from QVC Test Tube) -Clinique Quickliner for Eyes in Really Black, Full size, brand new -Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed -Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full -Ardell Fashion Lashes Starter Kit #116 in Black, comes w/Lash Grip Eyelash Adhesive .09 oz &amp; Eyelash Applicator. Brand new in package -Pur-lisse Pur-lip comfort, daily lip nourisher, .5 oz (Brand new, full size, from myglam)   Miscellaneous: -Nume Coupon (from Myglam) -Teaforte Cucumber Mint (from Birchbox) -Paperdolls Coasters (2) (from Birchbox)     My Wishlist: -Myglam eye brushes from May's bag (unused) April-I stand corrected _Pending trade w/Nikita8501_ -Algenist products (eye balm, moisturizer, etc) -zoya bevin _Pending trade w/NIkita8501_ -Color Club in Coral or Neon Yellow


----------



## Jennabean (May 11, 2012)

Updated list on page 36.


----------



## heather4602 (May 11, 2012)

QVC New Test Tube
  Mally Evercolor Stick in Twilight

Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash 2 fl oz
 

Julep Polish in Kelly
 

  Look Bag

 Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion x2

 I also have a whole April My Glam Bag to trade, I got an extra one because my bag was broken. It has:

 Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Woodstock
 Eye Crease and Eye liner Brush

 Dermstore Lip Quench
 All Belle Fake Eye Lashes

Shiny Pink Make Up Bag
 

 Will trade whole bag for items on wish list or individual items
  Perfume Samples: BBox-Atelier Cologne Blood Orange

I will also have my whole Mays Birchbox because Im getting two of the same boxes It has:Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner, Dr. Jart Beauty Balm, Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Fine,Keratase Lait Cristal Condiitioner, Keratase Cristalliste Lumiere, Liqude; Color Club in Foil Collection and note card! Will post colors when I get it, should be tomorrow

Would like to trade the whole box for a box with the twistband headband and/or the coral Color Club or the Dior Mascara or the black eye stick. But will trade indivdual items for these.

Wish List:
Revolution Organic Freedom Beauty Balm in Blushed or Bronze(Bronzed) Willing to trade a few items for this
Color Club Coral in the May BBOX

Dior Mascara
Twistband head band, not pony tail holder in any color&gt;
 St. Tropez Gradual Tanner&lt;/p&gt;
 Stila Eye Liner in Peacock or teal or silver&lt;/p&gt;
 

 Woud also like:
 Lulu Organic Hair Powder

 Miss Jessie's products for curls

 Any sunless tanner

Nars blush,lipgloss


----------



## missionista (May 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I have the following for trade, all unused:

Birchbox:

Heart shaped nail file (PENDING)

MyGlam:

X-Out Shine Control 

Dead Sea Premier Moisture Complex

Dead Sea Premier Instant Stretching &amp; Revitalizing Mask

Other--All foil packets:

L'Occitane en Provence Face Gel Cream (note, this is for oily &amp; combination skin)

L'Occitane en Provence Elixir (dry oil) (PENDING)

L'Occitane en Provence Essential Lotion 

Zia Ultimate Night Renewal 

EDIT--I also have the Shiseido Hydro Refining Softener Lotion.  This is NOT a foil packet.  It is a 1 oz. bottle.

This trade board has cleaned me out!  Hooray!

My Wishlist:

Arquiste Flor Y Canto ***Most interested in this

Arquiste L'Etrog

Bond No. 9  (any scent)


----------



## onthecontrary (May 11, 2012)

update!

What I have for trade (from Birchbox, Sample Society, Sephora/Ulta order samples, etc). All unused unless noted.

Julep quick dry top coat (8ml) (used once) 

Julep spf 30 hand cream (2ml packet)

Julep age defying hand brightener (2ml packet)

Alterna color care UV+ fade proof fluide (7ml)

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

Borghese curaforte moisture intensifier (7ml)

Miracle Skin Transformer- Body spf 20- Glow (20ml)

Raw color concealer brush (dark wooden handle, synthetic bristles)

salmon colored twistband

Stila forever your curl mascara (0.12oz/3.5ml) **I would prefer to trade this for another makeup item***

Eye rock stick on liner (package opened to see size, not used)

Color Science glow and go travel puff- "all even" medium tone(foil packaging opened, not used)

Color Science glow and go travel puff with case- illuminating pearl powder

Stila shadow card

Clinique Acne Solutions liquid makeup 03 fresh neutral (sachet)

Murad Hybrids skin perfecting primer with salicylic acid (5ml) (used 3x- too dark on my skin)

Oscar dela Renta mini roller ball (3ml)

Annick Goutal Petit Cherie (1.75ml) (opened to smell)

Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (vial)

Tom Ford Violet Blonde (1.5ml)

Miss Dior (1ml)

Bond No.9 bon bon- Chinatown (1.7ml)

Showstoppers black fashion tape- 2 strips (free with any trade if you want it)

E Boost Daily Health Booster (free with any trade if you want it)

Dropps fresh scent laundry detergent packs (2 packs)

*Wishlist*

acne/dark spot correcting serums or creams

neon polish

Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee

Boscia cleansing gel (sample society)

light colored BB cream (not Dr. Jart)

Diorshow Extase

shu uemura cleansing oil shampoo

Philosophy purity cleanser

open to other trades as well!

*Great trades with:*

melissaFTW, mega789, akharri785, yanelib27, dangimMEAN - thanks ladies!


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 12, 2012)

What I have to trade: all new, unused, and sealed when applicable Julep nail Vernis in Melissa, Sofia and Emma Zoya in Kimmy (full size, never used, accidentally bought two) Boscia BB cream SPF 27 (sample tube from Sephora-10g) Color Club in Disco Nap (from BB) Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (1 oz) sealed Thierry Mugler Angel perfume sample vial Marc Jacobs Daisy sample vial What I would like: Julep nail Vernis in Amy, Taylor, Marisa, Pippa, Fina, Catherine, molly, January, Megan, Whitney, sienna or any color I don't have (try me) Zoya nail colors Twistband head band in a neutralish color Diorshow exstase (from BB) Color Club nail colors in anything but Age of Aquarius and Disco Nap I love nail polish and lip gloss (but I really prefer to have unswatched and unused samples only). Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FireNRice (May 12, 2012)

*Updated 5/11/12*

If it's still listed, I have it!  I update after every trade. =]

A+++ trades with:

snllama, Tawnyanshawn, Coocabarra, mszJessica [x2], bluelion, MeanWife, Miss6aby, steph28, Ampym, ching chang

*My Wishlist:*

Skin79 BB Cream

Revolutions Organic Freedom Glow Beauty Balm

BB Creams

Diorshow Extase Mascara

Kerastase Cristalliste products

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Acqua Di Gio perfume

Nail Polish

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser

Philip B Katira Hair Masque

Jane Iredale Mystikol Powder Eyeliner &amp; Highlighter

*What I have up for trade: (Everything is new unless otherwise stated!)*

*BIRCHBOX*

Atelier Cologne

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap

fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15

twistband Hair Tie in a dark red color

twistband Skinny Headband in black [pending]

Gossip Girl Box Sleeve (x2)

*BIRCHBOX MAN*

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense Eau de Parfum

Richer Poorer socks - purple stripes

*MYGLAM*

All-Belle Natural Lash in Blue Extreme

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

April MyGlam bag (shiny metallic pink)

*JULEP*

Julep Nail Polish in Sofie - Full Size

Julep Argan Oil (if someone could get me a full size Kerastase Elixir Ultime, I would willingly trade this along with several other items for it)

*SINDULGE*

Youngblood HD Mineral Powder

Youngblood Eye Impact Quick Recovery Eye Cream

Cover FX Translucent Mineral Powder in Light - Full Size

Skone Cosmetics Bronze Gold Eye Light

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor

*BEAUTY ARMY*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BEAUTYFIX*

BeautyFix Quilted Vanity Case

Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size (swatched with a brush)

*OTHER*

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous The Foundation Faker - Travel Size 0.06 oz (used 1x)

Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit No. 23 - Travel Size 0.053 oz (swatched with a brush)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz [pending]

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

Bath &amp; Body Works Aromatherapy Eucalyptus Spearmint Soothing Body Scrub - Full Size 16 oz 

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 2 or 3x)

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Full Size 7 fl. oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Travel Size 1.6 fl oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Sample packet 0.3 fl oz

Fekkai Glassing Sheer Shine Mist - Full Size 5 fl oz (x2)

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender

Clinque Happy Mini Perfume (used 1/2)

Celine Dion Enchanting vial (1/2 used)


----------



## Ching Chang (May 12, 2012)

**UPDATED*: You ladies sure know how to clean a gal's sample closet OUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*(All items are new, unless stated otherwise)*

*BIRCHBOX*

-Wonderstruck Taylor Swift perfume vial

-Petite Cherie Annick Goutal perfume vial

-The Laundress Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo detergent in Cedar 

-Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb

-Shiseido Pureness blotting paper *(PENDING)*

-Dr. Hauschka Radiant You (from Here comes the bride birchbox). Products have been removed from outer box, but ALL the products have never been used.

*From May's Birchbox*

-Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Curacao (2x) *(PENDING)*

-Color Club Nail Lacquer in Disco Nap (2x)

-Dr Jart Water Fuse BB (2x) 

-Kerastase Cristalliste Shampoo (2x packets)* *

-Kerastase Cristalliste Conditioner (2x packets) 

-Kerastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (2x) 

-XOXO notecards (2x) 

*JULEP*

-Julep in Olivia (brown color) (TRADED)

-Julep in Miranda (dark seafoam green color) 

*MYGLAM*

-Wen Cleansing Conditioner in Sweet Almond Mint (plastic wrap removed, product never used before) 

-Dermstore Lip Quench

*RANDOM*

I have TONS &amp; TONS of Bliss travel-sized products from the W hotel (thanks to my boyfriend) that I'd definitely be willing to trade! All brand new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Lemon &amp; Sage conditioning rinse 

-Lemon &amp; Sage soapy suds

-Fabulous foaming face wash

-Lemon and Sage supershine shampoo

-Lemon and Sage body butter

*WISHLIST/WANT LIST (NEW ITEMS ONLY PLEASE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*

-More Tarte Lipsurgence pencils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I'm OBSESSED): willing to trade several items for it, but email me so we can discuss it~

-Benefit, NARS, Urban Decay

-Would LOVE some Essie polishes (pinks &amp; blues)

-Vapour Organic products from April BB

-Papabubble candy from Birchbox (Yes, strange...but I would LOVE to try them if anyone has them but didn't eat theirs)

-Lancome Chubby sticks

-Pretty much any makeup products, especially lip products, eyeliners &amp; blushes

Please PM me with your list if you see anything you're interested in from my list! I'm pretty open to anything, especially makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (May 12, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm new- well, I've been lurking for awhile but just actually joined. Obviously, I haven't swapped here before but I am looking to trade my Color Club foil polish in Disco Nap from this month's BB for the same polish in Foil Me Once. I'd be glad to send my end first.


----------



## heather4602 (May 12, 2012)

> Â QVC New Test Tube Â Â Mally Evercolor Stick in Twilight Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash 2 fl oz Â  Julep Polish in Kelly Â  Â  Look Bag Â Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion x2 Â I also have a whole April My Glam Bag to trade, I got an extra one because my bag was broken. It has: Â Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Woodstock Â Eye Crease and Eye liner Brush Â Dermstore Lip Quench Â All Belle Fake Eye Lashes Shiny Pink Make Up Bag Â  Â Will trade whole bag for items on wish list or individual items Â Â Perfume Samples:Â BBox-Atelier Cologne Blood Orange I will also have my whole Mays Birchbox because Im getting two of the same boxes It has:Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner, Dr. Jart Beauty Balm, Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Fine,Keratase LaitÂ Cristal Condiitioner, Keratase Cristalliste Lumiere, Liqude; Color Club in Foil Collection and note card!Â Will post colors when I get it, should be tomorrow Would like to trade the whole boxÂ for a box with the twistband headband and/or the coral Color Club or the Dior Mascara or theÂ black eye stick. But will trade indivdual items for these. Â  Wish List: Revolution Organic Freedom Beauty Balm in Blushed or Bronze(Bronzed) Willing to trade a few items for this Color Club Coral in the May BBOX Dior Mascara Twistband head band, not pony tail holder in any color&gt; Â St. Tropez Gradual Tanner Â Stila Eye Liner in Peacock or teal or silver Â  Â Woud also like: Â Lulu Organic Hair Powder Â Miss Jessie's products for curls Â Any sunless tanner Nars blush,lipgloss


 Couldn't edit my post so I just did it this way! I got the Stila in curaÃ§ao which is a pretty blue. But since I got two I would like to trade it. I really only want to trade it for the Stila starry which is gray/black. The Color Club I got was Disco Nap a simmery gold color.Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## beautybeth (May 12, 2012)

I have:

Club Color Foil polish in Disco Nap (Sparkly gold color) (Brand new, not even used once)

I want (if new):

Twist head band (I most want this item!)

Juice beauty face wash or blemish serum

Ojon shampoo

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (May 12, 2012)

First time trader! I have a good shipping history on Ebay if that means anything! (sold a lot of clothing and old bags on their) Anyhow, really enjoying this thread and goodies in my Birchboxes....but I do have a few items up for trade!

All items are new and unused:

Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Conditioner

Perlier Risarium Black Rice Eye Cream

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (Bronze)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Flash (I would like to trade this item for the eye liner in Black or Curacao)

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in Peaceful (would love to get a Tarte Lip Tint in any other color BESIDES Joy or Charmed or Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum)

Twistband in Orange (from May's GG BB)

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are QVC beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Cuacao (might consider the green also)

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tine in any other color besides Joy or charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum

Dior Mascara

Keihl's Abyssine Cream

Algenist Cream (eye balm, anti aging cream or firm and lift)

Harvey Prince Ageless 

Nail Polish


----------



## Ultracitrus (May 12, 2012)

Spring cleaning! Hoping to find new homes for:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/gallery/image/view/album/12033/id/140120/sort/display_order

*Birchbox*
Color Club Summer Pastels in Clambake Coral â€” 0.25, used once
Too Faced Primed and Poreless Face Primer â€” full sized, used a pea sized amount about a dozen times. BB doesn't carry this any more, but I purchased this from them at the end of July 2011. I know lots of people love this product but I found I hardly ever used it. There's still a ton of product left and I really don't want it all to go to waste!

Wonderstruck perfume â€” free with trade if interested

*Revlon Nail Polishes* (listed from left to right)
Top Speed in Hazyâ€”medium gray

Top Speed in Electricâ€”pale shimmery yellow

Top Speed in Peachyâ€”coral, similar to Clambake Coral

Sirenâ€”darker coral

Copper Pennyâ€”fine bronzy metallic glitter

Top Speed in Metallicâ€”fine silver glitter

All polishes have been used once or twice max and purchased in the last 12 months. In like-new condition.

*Wishlist*

Color Club in Jackie Oh!

Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20

beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser

willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes 

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens

PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel

Shiseido Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Papers

Open to other sample sized or Essie polishes â€” except Lava Lamp, Age Of Aquarius, Pandora or Noel

Would be willing to trade 2:1 (two of my items for one of yours) depending on values â€” make me an offer. Thanks!


----------



## heather4602 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't know if anyone else had this problem but my Dr jart BB cream came empty!


  One of mine did also! The other had enough to do a quarter of my face!

*Also looking to trade my Stila Curacao for the Starry!*


----------



## Scawolita (May 12, 2012)

Is flash the brown? Curadio blue? If so I'd love to trade!!


----------



## Tina Pumpkie (May 12, 2012)

I've waiting on hearing from one girl on what color nail polish she gets in her box.  I'm looking for the purple foil and I'm willing to trade all three of my items for that purple, my three items are Algenist complete eye renewal balm, dr jart waterfuse bb cream, &amp; ojon volume shampoo


----------



## Scawolita (May 12, 2012)

Anyone want to trade their brown eyeliner for my blue? Haven't used (haven't even got yet) buy really don't want blue! Pm me if interested. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (May 12, 2012)

Hi!

I'm new here so only have 1 thing to trade from my first Birchbox... 

I'd also  like to trade my Curucao Stila Sparkle Eyeliner for pretty much any other color (I believe all the others sent out were neutrals?)

I swatched it on my hand but I made sure to wash my hand before and have not used it otherwise.

Please pm me if anyone wants to trade!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 12, 2012)

Updated...for the umpteenth time!

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry
Revlon Super lustrous Lip Gloss in Pink Whispers 
Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter flecks
Essie Luxe Effects Nail Polish in Shine of the Times(I went to 4 different stores before I was able to find some and stocked up)*
China Glaze Polish in Celtic Sun - crazy neon yellow
ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle
Bath &amp; Bodyworks Chocolate Amber Eau de Toilette  Perfume 1.7 oz - used several times; still has more than 3/4 bottle
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray Vaporisatuer in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz - got this as a gift, for some reason it smells really heavy and more manly than femme, at least to me; musky and piney?... one squirt on my wrist, not the best present I've received 







*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Etude House Aqua Sherbert Gel Cream 2 packets - *PENDING* 
Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Corrective Serum .01 oz packet
Shiseido Brilliant Bronze Quick Self Tanning Gel 3 packets
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body packet
L'Occitane Lavende Hand Cream packet

Holika Water March Moisture Fill Cream 6 packets - *PENDING*

Hanskin 6 foil packets - Super+ Perfect B.B., Smart Total B.B., Hyaluron Skin Lotion, Super Aqua Moisture Gel, Silky Balance Control Cream - 6 foil packets, small one time use
Lather Bamboo Silk Foaming Face Scrub with Lemongrass packet

Lisa Hoffman Body Creme packet
DiorShow Mascara from Sephora* - not to be confused with the Extase coming in BB this month ladies - *PENDING*

Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara deluxe sample May SS box - 
Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara in Black .16 oz - 
Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush(sheer berry) .17 oz tube -

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose and Clear .08 oz ea tube-

June Jacobs Pumpkin Enzyme Polish .5 oz tube - did a teeny sample squirt on my hand - 
Ch*ina Glaze Mini Polish in Ruby Red Pumps .125 oz sparkly red *

Algenist Eye Cream* - *PENDING*

Alterna UV+ Color Fade Proof fluide .25 oz
Kerastese Cristialliste Lumiere Liquid* - mini vial from May Birchbox - *PENDING*

Burt's Bees Milk &amp; Honey Body Lotion 1.0 oz tube

*would like to trade for items on wishlist only

*Wishlist:*

Cargo Eye Bronzer

Ojon Volumizing Shampoo/Conditioner

Ojon Restorative Shampoo/Conditioner

Boscia Purifying Facial Cleanser

Philosphy Purity Made Simple Cleanser/Hope in a Jar or Tube/ Miracle worker

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream

Algenist moisturizer

Juicy Coutoure

Bvlgari

Smashbox Primer(my HG primer)

Stila Sparkle Liner - in Rock Candy/brown

Eye creams/serums for dark circles

Facial Masks

Color Correctors/Spot treatments

Hand creams that unscented/lightly scented- my job doesn't allow perfumes and I'm constantly washing my hands, so the creamier, the better!

Lip glosses/Balms - pinks, corals, peaches, or clear, can't seem to pull off dark, sexy vampy shades

Nail Polish - from crazy, chunky glitters to jewel toned metallics and bright pops of colors; I'd hoard them all!

Hair stuff

I like all makeup! so let me know

Men's products

I'm open to any/all things, so PM me and offer!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 12, 2012)

Just bumping it.



> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have my whole box up for trade.  I am getting box 11.  here is what is in it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snow24 (May 12, 2012)

*From May GG Birchbox:*

   Stila Sparkle Curacao (Blue) _Trade for Flash, Rock Candy, Starry or Black

   Color Club Foil Disco Nap (Gold) _ Trade for Foil me Once (Pink)

Of course completely brand new, never opened, straight out of the BB.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 12, 2012)

Wow, you ladies are QUICK. I love it! I'm so excited for my pending trades and on that note I am updating my list:

First time trader! I have a good shipping history on Ebay if that means anything! (sold a lot of clothing and old bags on their) Anyhow, really enjoying this thread and goodies in my Birchboxes....but I do have a few items up for trade!

All items are new and unused:* UPDATED 5/12/12*

Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Conditioner *- pending*

Perlier Risarium Black Rice Eye Cream*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (Bronze)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Flash (I would like to trade this item for the eye liner in Black or Curacao) *- pending *

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in Peaceful (would love to get a Tarte Lip Tint in any other color BESIDES Joy or Charmed or Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum)  *- pending *

Twistband in Orange (from May's GG BB)

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Perfume Sample

Orofluido Hair Elixir (the tag is no longer on it but I assure you it's not been used)

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are QVC beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Cuacao (might consider the green also)

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tine in any other color besides Joy or charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum

Dior Mascara

Keihl's Abyssine Cream

Algenist Cream (eye balm, anti aging cream or firm and lift)

Harvey Prince Ageless 

Nail Polish


----------



## mega789 (May 12, 2012)

*From Birchbox I have:*

* Miracle SKIN Transformer -* (from May Box) in Glow

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* twirl By Kate spade - *.05 parfum spray - tested not even 1 spritz, just half pump to smell

* Annick Goutal* - Eau d'Hadrien - swatched 1x

* Drops Laundry Detergent* - Unscented clear drops, not the blue colored one's

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* Sample Society *

 *stila* - forever your curl mascara PENDING

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *StriVectin-SD* - deluxe sized tube

* *

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* Essie ** -*  polish pink-a-boo

* **Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 2x, color glow 1x, color Pearl 1x

* K**aruna - 1 *Exfoliating Treatment Mask (can get  2 uses) 4 pack costs $28

* Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for             mature hair (.34oz).

* **Clinique* - *moisture surge:* can be used as moisturizer &amp; under/or over makeup or as a mask 1oz tube

* **Clinique* - clarifying lotion 2 - 2 oz bottle

* Clinique* - rinse-off foaming cleanser 1 oz tube

* Dermalogica* - Special Cleansing gel packet

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* KIEHL'S*

* Abyssine Serum - 0.17 oz or 5ml*

* Abyssine Cream - 5ml*

* Kiehl's Amino Acid Shampoo with Pure coconut oil - 0.17 oz*

* Amino Acid conditioner  0.17 *

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x (Perfect Pomegranate) Each 1.7 oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*NYX* - The Ultimate Pearl Shadow (color - UP 17 Ocean Pearl) *PENDING*

*TimeBalm -* *Honey Face and Body Primer 1 oz NEW -* *PENDING*

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 3x 1oz

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Ladies spoil your men - Samples for Men:*

*Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

*Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

*Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

*Wish List:*

*Kerastase Cristalliste products*

*Algenist face serum &amp; lotion*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

Shu Uemura (Essence oil)

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream 

Korean skin products ad BB creams

BB cream 

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## missmaggie5 (May 12, 2012)

Updated trading list

*Things I have (all brand new unless I said differently):*

Stila in Curacao

Julep nail polish (Brooke)

Julep nail polish (Mandy)

Gold Color Club nail polish from May BB

Origins A Perfect World moisturizer 1.7 oz (used once but not noticeable)

Origins Starting Over moisturizer 1.7 oz

Kerastase Cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets from May BB

Kerastase Lumiere Liquide from May BB

Dr. Jarts Beauty Balm from May BB

*Things I want:*

Stila eyeliner in Starry or Rock Candy

Dior Diorshow mascara

I'm open to other makeup, PM me


----------



## Baberanza (May 12, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated - from both BirchBox &amp; MyGlam!

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-deluxe sample size beauty blender cleanser (unopened, unused) -PENDING?

-deluxe sample nail polish - color club in disco nap (swatched on 1 finger)

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

Wishlist -

Benetint

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## tevans (May 12, 2012)

Here what I have for trade from my May BB - -Algenist firming &amp; lifting creme FROM MY GLAM MAY -Studio gear complete color lipstick in Foxy Pink Julep Nail polish -Oscar ( gold - metallic not yellow ) -Glenn ( red sparkly frost) Julep cuticle oil WISHLIST - Nail poilshes - Essie, OPI, color club ( not a fan of Julep ) -lip balms ( like fresh lip ) Twist hair ties and headbands Thanks for looking !


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 12, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from *Birchbox* and *MyGlam*. I am willing to trade 2 or more products for the items on my *Wish list*. Also, I am willing to trade nail polish from Essie, O.P.I, China Glaze and Color Club in any shade for the items on my wish list. My friend owns a nail supply store so it's easy for me to get any brand/any color.

*Items Up for Trade*

*Birchbox*


*Essie Popparazzi Collection*; Lights, Camera and Action shades (Unused)
*Stila* Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Curacao FULL SIZE (Unused)
*Juno *Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unsued)
*Tarte* LipSurgence in Amused FULL SIZE (Unused but slightly smooshed, many people received theirs in the same condition.) *TRADED* 
Essie Luxeffects in 'A Cut Above' FULL SIZE (Unused)
*Color Club Foil Collection* in 'Disco Nap' Mini 0.25 fl.oz. (Unused) - 2 Available
*Kerastase* Cristalliste Lait Cristal 0.34 fl.oz. Foil Packet (Unused) - 2 Available *TRADED*

*Kerastase* Cristalliste Bain Cristal 0.34 floz. Foil Packet (Unused) - 2 Available *TRADED*

*Kerastase* Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide 0.10 fl.oz. Vial (Unused) - 2 Available *TRADED*

*Glamour *Lash Card (Unused)
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream 0.06 fl.oz. (Unused)
_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets (Unused)
*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Lip Fussion* Balm FULL SIZE (Unused) *TRADED*

*Dermalogica* Daily Microfoliant 0.45 fl.oz. (Unused)
Birchbox Magnet (Unused)
*Benefit* Porefessional 0.25 fl.oz (Used 1x)
*Nuxe* Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer 0.33 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Incoco* Nail Polish Applique in Black &amp; White Zebra print. FULL SIZE (Unused) *TRADED*


*Influenster Vox Box*

*Sheer Cover *Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan (Brand New)

*Sally Hansen* Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips in Pink and Black Zebra Print with Slight Shimmer (Brand New)

*Soy Joy *Baked Whole Soy and Fruit Bar in Strawberry (Brand New)

*ChapStick* Lip Shield 365 (Brand New)

*Dr. Scholl's *for Her Ball of Foot Cushions - One Pair (Brand New)

*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Body Wash Deluze Travel Size 2 fl.oz. (Brand New)

*Bath &amp; Body Works *Fine Fragarence Mist in Twilight Woods FULL SIZE 8 fl.oz. (Brand New)

*MyGlam*


*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers FULL SIZE (Used 5 sheets)
*NYX* Roll On Shimmer in 'Olive' FULL SIZE (Unused)
*Freeman* Facial Hydration Mask in Goji Berry (Unused)


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


Any Blush/Mascara/Eye Shadow (Make me an offer, I am flexible!)
Dior Diorshow Extase
Bauble Bar Bracelet
fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Black
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Origins Checks and Balances
Stila Forever Your Curl mascara
Laura Geller Primer in Bronze
Ouidad (Any and All products)

If you have any questions reply or Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## EricaD (May 12, 2012)

I just received the second BB I signed up for for this month- and it's identical to the first. So, I have: (2) Color Club polishes in Disco Nap (2) Ojon Volume Advance Shampoos (2) Dr. Jart BB cream I would like to trade for almost anything else from this month's BB's (I looked at all the box combos and would have loved like 15 out of the 19 options) except the perfumes. Most wanted are Color Club in Foil Me Once; Diorshow extase; Stila liner in black. *Would be willing to trade 2:1 for certain items I want. Also more than happy to send my end first with DC as I'm new here.


----------



## sleepykat (May 12, 2012)

Only USA trades.

UPDATE: 05/12/12

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Concealer brush (MyGlam May bag)

Philosophy Love Sweet Love perfume, 0.05 fl oz (MyGlam May bag)

May MyGlam makeup bag (shiny light blue cloth with dark pink lipstick kisses print)

Tan Towel Classic, 5 pack of 7x9 inch cloths (Allure Summer Beauty Box) 

Sation Nail Lacquer in Off the Record Pink, full size 0.50 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray, full size 3.5 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Aloxxi Colourcare Leave-in Conditioner, full size 10.1 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Full Repair Heat-Activated Styling Spray, full size 4 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box) PENDING

Neutrogena MoistureShine Lip Soother Cooling Hydragel SPF 20 in Glisten, 0.35 oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Frizz-Ease Sheer Solution, full size 2 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Pureology Perfect 4 Platinum Miracle Filler Treatment, full size 4.9 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Oscar Blandi Pronto Dry Shampoo Spray, full size 3.2 oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Redken Style Connection Powder Refresh 01 dry shampoo, full size 3.4 oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Fresh Sugar Kisses Mini Lip Duo (bday gift from Sephora)

Vichy LIFTACTIV moisturizer, deluxe sample 0.5 fl oz (tried once) PENDING

Kelly Teegarden Organics Vitality Rose &amp; Cucumber Eye Cream (doesn't say size; I'm guessing 0.2 fl oz tub)

RAW Skincare Ambiaty Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz (can't remember; Beauty Fix?)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used once or twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, 0.25 oz (Sample Society)

Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder, 1g (Sample Society) PENDING

Bond No. 9 Bon Bon perfume sample in Astor Place (Sample Society) PENDING

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 1: Daily Exfoliating Cleanser 2 oz.

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 2: Day Moisturizer with SPF50 1oz (tried twice)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 3: Night Moisturizer 1oz (tried once)

Soulstice Universal Body Lotion, full size, 8.5 fl oz (Sircle Samples)

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo and Conditioner, packets 0.34 fl oz each

Badger Lip Tint &amp; Shimmer (ConsciousBox; doesn't state a size or shade)

Garnier BB Cream, 2 foil packets (1 in Light/Medium; 1 in Medium/Deep; together on a card with a $1.00 coupon on back)

Garnier Ultra-Lift 2-in-1 Wrinkle Reducer Serum + Moisturizer, foil packet (on card with a $2.00 coupon on back)

Cosmetics bag, dark grey with purple flower design and purple lining, about the size of a greeting card envelope (BeautyFix)

*Wishlist of Items Seen Up on Other's Trade List Lately*

Benefit the Porefessional

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gel

Nars Makeup Cleansing Oil

Philosophy Miracle Worker (anything from this line)

Acqua Di Gio perfume

Philosophy Heaven is a Face on Earth pink illuminator

Ralph Lauren Romance perfume

Anastasia Beverly Hills mascara

Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencils (not Ransom)

Urban Decay DeSlick Setting Spray

Korres Little Shower Gel in Fig

Pink Sugar Aqualina Glossy Shower Gel

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Transforming Potion

Blinc mascara

Napoleon Perdis Peepshow Mascara

The Balm Cheater! mascara

*General Wishlist*

WEN Cleansing Conditioner

SPF 30 or less sun products

Waterproof, lengthening mascara

Makeup Geek eyeshadow (not all shades, but most)

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream (this is my *current most-wanted*)
Mascara (most kinds except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but would love Pouty)

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out.
I am very open to suggestions. I love makeup in general. I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby (x2), * *panzerruin, awall18 (x2), Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica, (and circular swap from calexxia).*


----------



## SeptEllis (May 12, 2012)

Up for Trade - all unused unless otherwise specified; have noted if products still have seal or sticker in place

Will ship within USA

Birchbox items:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner - Curaco - (had 2, only 1 left, the other is traded) - .05 oz/1.7 ml
Color Club - Disco Nap - .25 oz/7ml
Zoya - Lotus - .25 oz/ 7 ml 

Sample Society Items:


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Acne &amp; Shine Control) - .17 oz/5 ml
By Terry Creme de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream - .14 oz / 4 ml 
Stila Forever Your Curl - .12 oz/3.5 ml - sealed

Other:


BareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer (Combination Skin) - .17 oz / 5 ml
Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss - Fiore (light pinky plum) - .16 oz / 4.7 ml
Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - 20 g / .75 oz - sealed
Sleek Mini High Shine lip gloss - In Your Dreams (plum-ish) - 1.5 ml, key chain hook
John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz / 103 ml - in box
Avon Naturals Body Spray - Lemon Blossom &amp; Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sprayed once to test
Avon Naturals Body Lotion - Lemon Blossom Y Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sealed
Lancome 3 pc Brush set - from GWP, Has plastic wrappers on brushes; looks like foundation, blush and eyeshadow brush
Moroccanoil Frizz Control  - 3.4 oz / 100 ml - in box


Wish List:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in shades of Starry, Flash, Royal
One Love Organics products
Caudelie Hand and Nail Cream
Juice Beauty products
BB cream
Bond No. 9 perfume samples (love Bleecker St but want to try other scents)
* am open to suggestions as well

Edit - will try to upload pictures as I'm having some challenges with my camera


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 12, 2012)

Updated!

Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*What I have (all new):*

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow (0.5 fl oz/15 mL)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB (0.06 fl oz/2 mL) 

Dr. Jart+ Premium BB (0.33 fl oz/10 mL) 

blendercleanser (Sample from most recent Birchbox - no size noted)

twistband headband in brown

St. Tropez gradual tan in medium/dark (2.5 fl oz/75 mL)

smashbox photo finish foundation primer (0.25 fl oz/7.1 mL)

Kate Somerville Somerville360 Face Self Tanning Pad

Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette (1 9 x 12 in. towelette)

Essie - A Cut Above (the chunky pink luxeffects)

Julep - Salma, Michelle, Diane, Keira, and Lucy

*What I'd like:*

stila sparkle liner in any color except starry

LipFusion Balm

Eyeko fat eye stick

Fresh Sugar lip balm

willa Clear Face Moisturizer

willa Foaming Face Wash

BLK DNM sample

Pangea products

Origins products

If you have something else, make me an offer!

*Excellent trades with: strawberrybrite, JadedBeauty, Ching Chang, sihaya, MelissaFTW, skylola123*


----------



## tinycity (May 12, 2012)

this was my first birchbox and i'm not so into what i got, so i'm pretty much putting the entire box up for trade!

what i have:

stila sparkle waterproof eyeliner in curacao ( the blue one. )

kerastase cristalliste lumiere liquide vial + the shampoo and conditioner packets.

color club in disco nap

dr jart waterfuse bb cream

wishlist:

stila eyeliner in rock candy or starry

fresh sugar rose lip balm

or just something else!

let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't done trades on here before, but i do have etsy &amp; ebay &amp; laundro ( if anyone remembers that.. ) feedback!


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 12, 2012)

*Updated 5/12/12*

*I have*:


Pixie silver sparkle nail polish .25 fl oz
Nivea Extended Moisture Daily Lotion 1 fl oz
X2  Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (color Golden) .03 fl oz each
X2  Kusmi Tea. Detox Mate, green tea, lemon grass (small packets)
Igozen microfine organic washing powders
          1 Everyday Cleaner .18 oz, 1 Fruit/Veg Wash .1 oz, 1 Meat/Fish Wash .1 oz


X2 Club in color Disco Nap .25 fl oz
x2 stila sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner in color curacao ( would like to trade this for either the brown or black colors if possible but open to other things as well)


*Free* with trade: (Please pick 1 &amp; request that it be sent with package)
                  Lancome Genifique 7 day treatment. Seven packets 03 fl oz. each.

                  per-fekt skin perfection gel color (color Radiant) .02 fl oz

I *want really, really, really bad:*

Nothing on my wishlist as of know

If you have anything else not on my list just let me know &amp; I will tell you if I'm interested.

*Successful Trades With:*

cskeiser

missionista

vogliadivintage

tintedlove

mega789

My trading post is https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125290/amber-barreras-trading-post. I leave feedback for everybody I trade with using this URL. Please feel free to do the same for me.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 12, 2012)

wow!  everyone and their mother seems to be trading the blue curacao eyeliner!  i guess it won't be hard finding one of my own after all if one doesn't materialize for me in the next few days...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a shame that people have to abuse this thread.  I've thankfully had 35(!) successful trades with a couple minor hiccups, but without this ever happening to me.  I've always got what we had discussed and even with extras at times.  How sad that might change.  : /
> 
> ...


 Hi! I think I was one of those hiccups--not so great packaging on my part resulted in a broken item (and subsequently messy package). And I truly appreciate your understanding and was glad to figure out a way to make things right. It has always been a good experience to trade with you, subsequently. So, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow!  everyone and their mother seems to be trading the blue curacao eyeliner!  i guess it won't be hard finding one of my own after all if one doesn't materialize for me in the next few days...


 It kind of makes me feel like a weirdo because I was absolutely thrilled to get the blue one! Not that the black, brown, and olivey colors aren't pretty, but...c'mon! The blue is gorgeous!


----------



## sleepykat (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It kind of makes me feel like a weirdo because I was absolutely thrilled to get the blue one! Not that the black, brown, and olivey colors aren't pretty, but...c'mon! The blue is gorgeous!


 Well, then we can be weird together. I have been PMing lots of ladies to try to get a blue one, or any other shade.


----------



## Crys83 (May 13, 2012)

UPDATED ITEMS TO TRADE: Stila Eyeliner eacock full size never used, Urban Decay eyeliner Woodstock 0.8g never used,Urban Decay 24/7 shadow pencil: Delinquent 2.5 g never used, Blinc Mascara from BB 0.141g never used,Ben Nye Banana Powder 1.5 oz n/u, Pur mineral tinted moisturizer from BB.3oz medium N/U, Suki Face exfoliant foaming cleanser from BB N/U, N.4 Reconstructing mask from BB N/U,Julep Age Defying Hand Brightener in box N/U, Estee Lauder Double Wear in 3N1 Ivory Beige used 3 x's in box, Colorscience Sunforgettable Mineral Powder Tan from BB 1.5g opened to swatch, Benefit Some kind of Gorgeous foundation 0.06 oz (sample size) swatches once, 3 Diane von Furstenberg sample size perfumes N/U, 2 Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream # 23&amp; 31 sample size 10 ml used once each, I am Open to Trade multiple items, P.M me and I can look at your list!!


----------



## Scawolita (May 13, 2012)

> Well, then we can be weird together. I have been PMing lots of ladies to try to get a blue one, or any other shade.


 Pm me!! I really really really want the brown 1!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 13, 2012)

***Updated later in this thread and here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125293/birchbox-misc-trade-list-vogliadivintage***


----------



## heather4602 (May 13, 2012)

> Well, then we can be weird together. I have been PMing lots of ladies to try to get a blue one, or any other shade.


 I love the blue too but I got two of them that why I'm trading it. I also got the flash I think it's the name its gold. I'm trying to trade it for starry but I like it enough that I don't mind have two of them if I can't find starry! It really is beautiful!!!!


----------



## duckygirl (May 13, 2012)

*Birchbox:*

Zoya in Kristen

traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

JR watkins Cuticle Conditions Cream

Stila Eyeshadow Card

Willa sensitive face wipes in lavender (10 count)

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser

LipFusion Balm Conditioning stick (2)* full size*

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Caudalie hand and nail cream

Arquiste Flor y Canto (2)

lulu and clary dry hair powder lavendar and sage

Kahina facial lotion

Kahina Argan oil

*Sample Society:*

Colorscience Pro Deluxe Puff illuminating Pearl Powder

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl mascara 

Murads Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+ Color Fade Proof Fluide

*Other Samples:*

julep polish in blake,alyson and molly

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

MAD skincare Age corrective serum  ( 5 ml)

MAD skincare delicate daily moisturizer (5 ml)

1.7 oz purlisse milk delicate cleanser

Stila Smudgestick in Silver Dollar

Becca eye tint in Baroque ( full size) pending

Wish List:

stila sparkle liner in flash or starry

Stila Smudgestick in moray, purple tang or blue ribbon

by terry comfort cream from April Sample Society Box

willa fresh foaming face wash

VMV hypoallergenics products

Tarte Lipsurgence

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe

eye creams

Or make me an offer!

*Great* trades with: mroxy0628, vogliadivintage, Scooby384, akharri785, JackieD, Luka822, Becca8093, lechatonrose, Lynda V


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

Since there were several interested in the other bronzer I offered, I figured I'd offer this one here too!

I have a full sized Betty Lou-manizer bronzer from theBalm. It has been opened and swatched with a clean brush. I do have a picture of the product and how little has been touched, but the forum is being a jerk and not letting me post photos at the moment, so if you're interested in seeing that PM me.

This is gorgeous and it breaks my heart to let it go, but it's just not right for my skintone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I will be a little more picky about this trade just because I love the product so much and am so sad to let it go.

Betty-lou now has a home!


----------



## sleepykat (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pm me!! I really really really want the brown 1!


 I finally traded for a Stila liner in Curacao. I was interested in all shades, because I am not receiving any of them in my Birchbox, so I do not have the brown.


----------



## Tamala Nails (May 13, 2012)

I have a new mascara and would love to swap for the lip quench.  I cannot seem to inbox you now.  Errors.



> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *MYGLAM*
> ...


----------



## Baberanza (May 13, 2012)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-deluxe sample nail polish - color club in disco nap (swatched on 1 finger)

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just don't like the brush.

Wishlist -

Benetint

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crys83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> UPDATED ITEMS TO TRADE: Stila Eyeliner eacock full size never used, Urban Decay eyeliner Woodstock 0.8g never used,Urban Decay 24/7 shadow pencil: Delinquent 2.5 g never used, Blinc Mascara from BB 0.141g never used,Ben Nye Banana Powder 1.5 oz n/u, Pur mineral tinted moisturizer from BB.3oz medium N/U, Suki Face exfoliant foaming cleanser from BB N/U, N.4 Reconstructing mask from BB N/U,Julep Age Defying Hand Brightener in box N/U, Estee Lauder Double Wear in 3N1 Ivory Beige used 3 x's in box, Colorscience Sunforgettable Mineral Powder Tan from BB 1.5g opened to swatch, Benefit Some kind of Gorgeous foundation 0.06 oz (sample size) swatches once, 3 Diane von Furstenberg sample size perfumes N/U, 2 Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream # 23&amp; 31 sample size 10 ml used once each, I am Open to Trade multiple items, P.M me and I can look at your list!!


 I would love to trade for the Stila Eyeliner in Peacock , here is the link to my post with all the items I have. I am also willing to trade an Essie/OPI/China Glaze/Color Club brand new polish for it in any shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/930#post_1872728


----------



## Ampym (May 13, 2012)

Perfect trade with Icecreamofwheat! She went out of her way to get me a coveted polish and I am truly thankful! A++++


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2012)

This week's additions!  I have more from previous boxes in my swap post, linked in my signature.  All items are unopened and unused except as noted.

*Birchbox*


Arquiste L'Etrog (opened to sniff, unused; I will include a 1.5ml sprayer with this upon request) x2 
beautyblender blendercleanser x2
Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap x2 
Dior Diorshow Extase mascara 
Dior Miss Dior perfume x2 (I won't bother sending a sprayer like I usually do with perfume samples since this one is already in a sprayer)

*Sample Society*


Alterna UV Plus Fade-Proof Fluide
Colorescience Pro SPF 20 Travel Puff (Illuminating Pearl Powder)
Stila Forever Your Curl mascara

*Wishlist from this round of boxes* (although there may be more things in there I haven't been able to identify yet that I will end up being interested in.  More wishlist items also in my swap post linked in my signature)*: *


Caudalie hand and nail cream
Twistband skinny headband (only the headband!   My hair is *far* too short for the hairties)
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo

But try me for other things if there's something on my list that piques the interest!  I frequently -- if not usually -- end up swapping for something not on my wishlist because I didn't realize I wanted it until I saw it on someone's swap list.


----------



## mega789 (May 13, 2012)

I'm looking for *Stila liner in Caracao.* Anyone want to trade? Just let me know what you are looking for.

Also just newly added I have packets of Diorsnow BB Creme &amp; Dior Hydra Life Serum Sorbet.



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *From Birchbox I have:*
> 
> ...


----------



## jbird1175 (May 13, 2012)

All items are new and unused. Have at it!

*UPDATED 5/13/12*

Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Conditioner

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (Bronze)

Color Club Nail Laquer in Age of Aquarius (aqua color, never used but did put a stroke on my nail to see color)

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Perfume Sample* *

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz each)*

Twistband in Orange 

Perlier Risarium Black Rice Eye Cream*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store or salon beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Cuacao (might consider the green also)

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in any other color besides Joy or charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum (open to other lip tints)

Dior Mascara

Keihl's Abyssine Cream (open to other Keihl's product)

Algenist Cream (eye balm, anti aging cream or firm and lift)

Harvey Prince Ageless 

Nail Polish

or make me an offer!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 14, 2012)

Current:

What I have:

Garnier BB Cream in Light/Medium (full sized) - tried once, too dark for me.

OPI polishes in Love is a Racket and Pros &amp; Bronze, unopened. Full size.

Miracle Skin Transformer in Glow (as soon as my 2nd box gets here)

Harvey Prince Ageless samples

theBalm Hot Ticket polishes in Petunia (bright pink, unopened) and Counterfeit (a pretty green, swatched one nail)

What I want:

stila smudgestick in peacock (or other bright colors)

UD liner in Woodstock (or other bright colors)

BB creams that suit very fair skin

mascaras

any colored liquid or gel liner

fresh Sugar lip balm (or nearly any Fresh products)

Juice Beauty products

Shea Terra products

*EDIT* All of these items are still available, but I am going to be out of town a few times in the next few weeks so I'm putting trading on hold. I'll update when I'm ready to start trading again!


----------



## MeanWife (May 14, 2012)

Updated list later in thread


----------



## Bliss (May 14, 2012)

I ended up with 2 of the color club nail polishes in Disco Nap which is the gold color. I am interested in trading the unopened/unused one for a nail polish in a differant color. I prefer purple and blue hues but am open to pretty much all offers. I am willing to trade my nail polish for a non nail related item if anyone has a makeup item to trade. I'm not interested in skin care at this time. Thanks!


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 14, 2012)

*PICTURES* are on my trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125738/trade-w-icecreamofwheat-d#post_1873309

deleted  for new post


----------



## sleepykat (May 14, 2012)

Only USA trades.

UPDATE: 05/13/12

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Concealer brush, full size, pink handle (MyGlam May bag)

Philosophy Love Sweet Love, 0.05 fl oz (MyGlam May bag)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

John Frieda Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray, full size 3.5 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Aloxxi Colourcare Leave-in Conditioner, full size 10.1 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Frizz-Ease Sheer Solution, full size 2 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Pureology Perfect 4 Platinum Miracle Filler Treatment, full size 4.9 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Vichy LIFTACTIV moisturizer, deluxe sample 0.5 fl oz (tried once) PENDING

Kelly Teegarden Organics Vitality Rose &amp; Cucumber Eye Cream (I'm guessing 0.2 or 0.25 fl oz tub)

RAW Skincare Ambiaty Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz (can't remember; Beauty Fix?)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used once or twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, 0.25 oz (Sample Society)

Bond No. 9 Bon Bon perfume sample in Astor Place (Sample Society) PENDING

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 1: Daily Exfoliating Cleanser 2 oz.

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 2: Day Moisturizer with SPF50 1oz (tried twice)

Kinerase Photofacials Sun Damage Reversal System Step 3: Night Moisturizer 1oz (tried once)

Soulstice Universal Body Lotion, full size, 8.5 fl oz (Sircle Samples)

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo and Conditioner, packets 0.34 fl oz each

*Wishlist of Items Seen Up on Other's Trade List Lately*

Benefit the Porefessional

C+M Pore Control Cleansing Gel

Nars Makeup Cleansing Oil

Philosophy Miracle Worker (anything from this line)

Acqua Di Gio perfume

Philosophy Heaven is a Face on Earth pink illuminator

Ralph Lauren Romance perfume

Anastasia Beverly Hills mascara

Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencils (not Ransom)

Urban Decay DeSlick Setting Spray

Korres Little Shower Gel in Fig

Pink Sugar Aqualina Glossy Shower Gel

Jouer Lip Enhancer

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Transforming Potion

Blinc mascara

Napoleon Perdis Peepshow Mascara

The Balm Cheater! mascara

*General Wishlist*

WEN Cleansing Conditioner (or other WEN products)

SPF 30 suncare

Waterproof, lengthening mascara

Makeup Geek eyeshadow (not all shades, but most)

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
*Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream (this is my current most-wanted*)
Mascara (most kinds except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but would love Pouty)

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out.
I am very open to suggestions. I love makeup in general, and I am also looking out for a few items for my mom and my best friend. I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby (x2), * *panzerruin, awall18 (x2), Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica, (and circular swap from calexxia). 5 more trades going in the mail on 05/14.*


----------



## xlinds15x (May 14, 2012)

Want to trade

Stila Waterproof Sparkle Eyeliner in Curacao _directly for_ Rock Candy, Starry, Flash, or Sequins !

(I dont do blues. Basically just blacks &amp; browns for me)

Please &amp; thank you!


----------



## hollielovespink (May 14, 2012)

*CURRENTLY HAVE, never used*

Vapour Organics lip gloss in Hypnotic

Dirt scrub

Le Palais du Thes tea bags

Essie Luxe Effects nail polish, the pink one

colorescience powder foundation puff

Eye Rock stick on eyeliners

Lip Fusion lip balm

Arquiste Flor y Canto

stila eyeliner in curacao (blue)- would LOVE a black or brown instead

Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap and Clambake Coral

can also send some of my handmade "twistband" hair ties or headbands if you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*WISHLIST*

Fresh Sugar Rose lip balm

beautyblender cleanser

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Essie nail polish in Tart Deco

KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime

Alima lip balm

Pangea Organics Lip Balm Pangea Organics Facial Scrub Pangea Organics Eye Cream   updated list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2012)

*UPDATED 5/14/12*

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (Bronze)

Color Club Nail Laquer in Age of Aquarius (aqua color, never used but did put a stroke on my nail to see color)

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Perfume Sample* *

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz each)*

Twistband in Orange 

Perlier Risarium Black Rice Eye Cream* (tube, never opened, still in box)

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store or salon beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Cuacao (might consider the green also)

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in any other color besides Joy or charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum (open to other lip tints)

Dior Mascara (open to trying other mascara brands)

Keihl's Abyssine Cream (open to other Keihl's product)

Algenist Cream (eye balm, anti aging cream or firm and lift)

Harvey Prince Ageless 

Nail Polish

or make me an offer!


----------



## Ultracitrus (May 14, 2012)

Looking for a new home for a nearly full tube of Too Faced Primed and Poreless Face Primer â€” full sized (1 oz.), used a pea sized amount about a dozen times. Birchbox doesn't carry this any more, but I purchased this from them at the end of July 2011. I know lots of people love this product but I found I hardly ever used it. There's still a ton of product left and I really don't want it all to go to waste! To see an image of my actual tube, go here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/gallery/image/view/album/12033/id/140120/sort/display_order

I'd love to trade it for:

Color Club mini in Jackie Oh!

Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20

Open to other trades as wellâ€”but Birchbox items only, please. Make an offer! I mainly just want something I'll use!


----------



## AmandaLIO (May 14, 2012)

I've never traded here before, but thought I'd see if anyone might want either of these from my BB. Neither are opened - I'm allergic to ingredients in the eye balm and have two of the polish.

*Color Club in Disco Nap 

*Algenerist - Complete Eye Renewal Balm 

I'm open to pretty much anything, so suggest away!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CourtneyB (May 14, 2012)

Updating with my haul from BB this month!  =)

*Birchbox*

Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10 sheets)

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitteratti (3 tattoos)

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection in Disco Nap (Gold)

Dior Miss Dior - Sprayed Once

Arquiste L'Etrog

*MyGlam*

All-Belle false eyelashes in Green Apple (one set with glue)

*Other Samples/Full Size Products*

Lancome teint idole foundation foil (0.0034 fl ounces)

e.l.f. Glitter Eye holiday book (12 full-sized eyeshadows, one applicator, one eyeliner, never opened!)

*Wishlist* - I am open to really anything, though. Try me, please!

Zoya polishes

Beauty Balms (Not Garnier)

*Sucessful Trades With*

eschwanda

xlinds15x


----------



## tameloy (May 14, 2012)

_**UPDATE* - Currently only*_ looking for things on my wishlist. Thanks!

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used)*_

Birchbox Samples:

Eye Rock Eyeliners

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Supergoop SPF wipes - PENDING

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze - PENDING

Color Club nail polish in Peace Out Purple - PENDING

J.R. Watkins Foot Salve - PENDING

Orange twist tie

Deluxe Samples:

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz

Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz

Boscia Oil Free Hydration - .33 fl oz

Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)

Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)

Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set)

Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)

Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)

Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz

Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB (comes in a _very_ cute bottle)

Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube

Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz

Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)

CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Aveeno Sking Relief Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*

MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)

MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)

C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (From Glossybox)

Hello Kitty Noir Eyeshadow and Lip Gloss Palette (HUGE - Brand new, stilled wrapped. Was gifted to me twice!)

Perfume Samples:

Kate Spade Twirl

Lolita Lempicka

Incanto Bliss

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Clean Warm Cotton

Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Versace Versus

Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria

Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

I also have lots of foil samples/sachets:

(Laura Geller, Smashbox, Stila, Nick Chavez, Ahava, Boscia, etc.)

_*Looking for:*_

*Orofluido Elixr*

Oscar Blandi Jasmine hair serum

Tarte Lipsurgence

Jouer Moisture Tint in Pearl

Pangea Lip balm

Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Shampoo

Stila Sparkle Liners (black or blue)

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant

VMV Re-Everything Eye Serum
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!

*Successful trades with miss6aby, PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x3!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV*


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (May 14, 2012)

Hey everyone I have a few things up for trade: *With-in US only*

-Pending MAC eyeshadow in Shroom (used twice looks new) Got them from a friend for my birthday last month pretty positive they are real will send more pics if requested

-Pending MAC eyeshadow in Espresso (used once has slight mark on bottom from being in my makeup bag)

-Pending Lorac full size blush in Soul Ame (dark rose colored  used once and is too dark for me)

-LipFusion Infatuation 5.5g travel size in Screen Siren (never used bright red)

-FX Eye Prep Sample .16OZ (Never Used/ Double sample)

-Sun FX Tan Extender Lotion 2.2oz (Never Used/ Double sample) (not pictured)

Open to pretty much any trades and trading down as well: no foundations or perfume samples please


----------



## dorna (May 14, 2012)

I have the Stila liner in Curacao, but would like to trade for Sequins, Bora Bora, Electric or Starry =]


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 14, 2012)

Just bumping with an updated list ladies..

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Covergirl Outlast Lipstain in 415 Teasing Blush(swatched on hand 1x)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry
Revlon Super lustrous Lip Gloss in Pink Whispers 
Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter flecks
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumping Jade - metallic forest green
China Glaze Polish in Celtic Sun - crazy neon yellow
Color Club Glitter/Holograph Polish in Sugar Plum Fairy
Color Club Glitter Nail Polish in Gingerbread, Magic Attraction, Covered in Diamonds(swatched this 1x)
ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle
Bath &amp; Bodyworks Chocolate Amber Eau de Toilette  Perfume 1.7 oz - used several times; still has more than 3/4 bottle
Yes to Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes 30 ct.
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray Vaporisatuer in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz 

As far as the Color Club polishes go, I got this as a birthday gift and had to Google-hunt the right shades, since the bottles are unlisted and the case listing was wrong.

*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Shiseido Bio-Performance Super Corrective Serum .01 oz foil packet
Shiseido Brilliant Bronze Quick Self Tanning Gel 3 foil packets
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body2mL and Ultimate Cleansing Oil 2mL foil packets in one card
Lorac Face selfTantalizer .1 fl. oz/3mL foil
Lisa Hoffman Body Creme packet
Ch*ina Glaze Mini Polish in Ruby Red Pumps .125 oz sparkly red * 
Bath and Body Works Lotion in Enchanted Orchid 2 fl. oz
The Savannah Bee Co. Clementine Body Wash 2 fl. oz.
C.O. Bigelow Almond Superb Body Cleanser 2 fl. oz
C.O Bigelow Almond Superb Body Lotion 2 fl. oz
Alterna UV+ Color Fade Proof fluide .25 oz
Caudalie Hand/Nail Cream 15mL/.5 fl. oz



*Wishlist:*

Cargo Eye Bronzer

Ojon Volumizing Shampoo/Conditioner

Ojon Restorative Shampoo/Conditioner

Boscia Purifying Facial Cleanser

Philosphy Purity Made Simple Cleanser/Hope in a Jar or Tube/ Miracle worker

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream/ Avocado Eye Cream

Algenist moisturizer/ Eye Cream

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline

Smashbox Primer(my HG primer)

Stila Sparkle Liner - in Rock Candy/Starry

Eye creams

Facial Masks/serums

Dark Spot solutions/treatments

Hand Creams - little to no scent; the thicker, the better

Lip glosses/Balms - light pinks, corals, or clear, can't seem to pull off dark, sexy vampy shades

Nail Polish - I like them all! Always looking for holographic, neon, metallic or a matte top coat

Hair stuff - masks or twistbands

Makeup - eye shadows, liners, blushes, illuminators, bronzers

Men's products - mostly colognes


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 14, 2012)

Updated!

*What I have (all new):*

Studio Gear lipstick in Foxy Pink (0.12 oz./3.4 g)

Miss Beauty nail bling (from MyGlam - silvery with pink hearts)

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow (0.5 fl oz/15 mL)

blendercleanser (Sample from most recent Birchbox - no size noted)

smashbox photo finish foundation primer (0.25 fl oz/7.1 mL)

Julep - Salma, Michelle, Diane, Keira, and Lucy

jouer luminizing moisture tint in pearl (0.07 fl oz/2.3 mL)

Jonathan Create Smooth Anti-frizz Volumizing Serum (1.7 fl oz/50 mL)

twistband headband in brown

St. Tropez gradual tan in medium/dark (2.5 fl oz/75 mL)

Kate Somerville Somerville360 Face Self Tanning Pad

Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette (1 9 x 12 in. towelette)

Essie - A Cut Above (the chunky pink luxeffects)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB (0.06 fl oz/2 mL) 

Dr. Jart+ Premium BB (0.33 fl oz/10 mL) 

Eye Rock designer liner (opened to look but unused) - I will throw this in with any trade - just let me know if you want it!

NUME Gift Certificate - I will give this away for free, just let me know if you want the code!

*What I'd like:*

stila sparkle liner in any color except starry

LipFusion Balm

Eyeko fat eye stick

Fresh Sugar lip balm

willa Clear Face Moisturizer

willa Foaming Face Wash

BLK DNM sample

Lip balms/glosses

Benetint

nail polish

Pangea products

Origins products

If you have something else, make me an offer!

*Excellent trades with: strawberrybrite, JadedBeauty, Ching Chang, sihaya, MelissaFTW, skylola123*


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 14, 2012)

I have updated and put new items on my list.  the complete list in on my thread.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125285/samples-and-makeup#post_1865385

*Samples packets and deluxe*

Redken Shine Brillance 02 2.1 Fl Oz (never used)

La Fresh Waterproof Makeup remover x 2

Show Stoppers 2 black strips (new)

Yu-Be Moisturizing skin cream

Fekkai Technician Color Care 2 Fl Oz (New)

TanTowel Classic 7.1x9in (6)

Tan Towel Classic 9x12in (1)

AG The oil packet ( hair oil)

Fekkai advanced Technician color care 2 fl oz (new)

Shiseido Bio-performance

Shiseido Urban environment oil-free water resistantSPF 42 (no date)

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion+ very water resistant SPF 60 (no date)

*Box 11- up for trade when it gets here.*

*Beauty Blender cleaner (new)*

*Color Club (new/maybe)*

*Arquiste L'Etrog*

*Perfume samples*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Ageless Harvey Prince(BB send me two of these)

Gold Michael Kors

Burbery Body

Jadore Dior

Ed hardy Hearts and Daggers x2

Ed hardy

U.S.A John Varvatos

Just let me know what you have to trade.  I am open to anything really from high end to drug store items

Right now really looking for lip balms that are all natural  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missgr (May 14, 2012)

Hello

I have :

Stila Eyeliner - Rock Candy (the brown one) 

I want:

Anything Algenist

Thanks


----------



## skylola123 (May 14, 2012)

*Full Size:*

-Vapour Lipgloss in Hypnotic 

-Becca Eye tint in Pewter 

-Hello Kitty Blotting Sheets (100 sheets)

*Samples:*

-Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Mystic &amp; Different Lipstick in Shy (dual lipstick/lipgloss)

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (.18 oz)

-X out Shine Control (.75 oz)

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser (1.7 oz)

-VIchy 3 in 1 One step Cleanser (1 fl oz)

-Lancome High Resolution Eye Refill 3x (.25 oz)

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (1.5 fl oz each)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer (.18 oz)

-Beauty Blender Cleanser 

-Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB cream

*Nail Polish:*

-Julep Nail Polish in Leah

-Julep Nail Polish in Penelope

-Color Club in Disco Nap

*Items I am interested:*

-Twistband

-Willa Face Towelettes

-Any hand lotions (sample size)

-Anything for dark or acne marks


----------



## Jacinta (May 14, 2012)

I have an entire May Myglam bag up for trade. Any takers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serioussparkles (May 14, 2012)

I'm interested - what are you looking to trade for?


----------



## serioussparkles (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have an entire May Myglam bag up for trade. Any takers?


 I'm interested - what are you looking to trade for?


----------



## Jacinta (May 14, 2012)

P.S. I am holding a giveaway on my blog. I would really like to see some MUT girls enter to win, so I am going to offer a bonus to my forum friends!  If you are a winner (I will contact you by email), tell me that you are a MUT girl and I will include a FREE Color Club polish with your DDF product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (May 14, 2012)

​ *trade list*​ Studio gear lip color in winter red (MYGLAM new)​ *Philosophy field of flowers lotion (1 fl oz. new)*​ *2. Jouer lip  enhancer lip treatment (the tiny bb sample tube new)*​ *3. Miss Dior perfume sample (sprayed once bb)*​ *4.Juice beauty blemish clearing serum (foil packet)*​ *5. NYX roll on shimmer in purple (myglam swatched once)*​ *6.Tresemme Fresh start dry shampoo (full size new)*​ *7. BLOW straightening emulsion (fullsized used once)*​ *8. The cool fix gel lotion for razor bumps (1oz new)*​ *9.ulta brushes (3 gwp still sealed)*​ *10.Hard candy face primer (deluxe sample new)*​ *11. Stila single pan in dahila (bb swatched a few times)*​ *12.OPI crackle polish in silver shatter (full sized used once)*​ *wish list*​ *1. cargo eye bronzer*​ *2. the lipgloss from this months glossybox (cant remembeer the name)*​ *3.ST tropez self tanner*​ *4.Stila liquid eyeliners from bb (any except the blue)*​ *5. lipfusion balm from this months bb*​ *6. any of the miss jessies curls products from previous bb*​


----------



## jenn80802000 (May 14, 2012)

Items available ALL are new unopened (Unless stated otherwise)

Sample Size

Ojon Volume advance condtioner 1oz

Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Radium

Bliss soapy sap 2oz

Clinique take the day off makeup remover 1.7 oz

AHAVA moisturizer .51 oz

Fekkai Glossing cream sample packet .3oz (I have 6 of these)

The balm cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen

Comodynes-Self tanning towelettes (I have 2)

Twistband- Green

Dr Jart BB cream (have 2 of these)

Philosophy love sweet love fragrance 1.5ml

Supergoop~ spf 30 UV lotion 10ml

Murad Clairifying Cleanser 2oz

Alterna Bamboo shine mist .85oz

Claudalie The eye cream 1ml

Oscar de la renta- Live in love 4ml

Philospohy-take a deep breath oxygen gel cream moisturizer .4oz

Sundari gotu kola and walnut body exfoliator .21oz

Full Size

-Maybelline Volum express mascara #251 Very black

-Loreal true match roller neutral (N3)

-Lancome Gel radiance 4.2 oz

-Studio Gear Lipstick color Salsa

-Beauty Rush lip gloss I want Candy

-ISS Beauty Nail bling (silver with pink hearts)

-Sally Hansen salon effects nail polish strips  4.3 Tri Bal it on

-Got to be Powderful .35oz

-Frizz Ease hair serum extra strength formula 1.69fl oz

-Sally Hansen Xtreme wear color #150 Bold Orange color

-ELF Natural lash kit (natural looking lush lashes with gel and lash contour tray

-ALL Belle lashesin Yellow Haunt

-Pevonia Gift Card $15

ZOYA in Marley, I did drop this polish it there is a small crack on the bottom of the bottle, it is not leaking was used once didnt like the color (lavender shade)

Looking for:

Make up brushes, prefer foundation brushes

Nude eyeshadows

Anything from Mac or Benefit

I am very open and ready to negotiate trades!


----------



## sihaya (May 14, 2012)

**** Updated 5/14/12 ~ would love to trade for Ojon Restorative shampoo since I have the conditioner and would like the set. *

*The following items are new and unopened unless otherwise stated: *


Alterna Bamboo UV+ Fade proof fluide 0.25 oz (SS May)
Murad Skin Perfecting primer 0.17oz (SS March)
Colorscience PRO Loose Mineral Travel puff illuminating pearl powder (SS May)
 
Dermstore lipquench 0.21oz (Myglam April)
 
Miracle Skin Transformer Body in Glow 0.5 oz(May BB)
Color club nailpolish in clambake coral. (May BB)
Kiehls Abyssine cream (May BB) 
 
The New Black nail polish Dark Blue and shimmery yellow (the look bag May)
 
Blooming Fuchsia Body Butter from Pier 1 Imports 3.2 oz (full-size)
Clarins Instant Smooth Self-Tanning 0.14oz
Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow pencil in Clash (travel-size- swatched on clean hand)

Also I have the Frownies packets from The look bag which I am willing to send as an extra with anyone who wants to trade any other item.


----------



## mega789 (May 14, 2012)

*UPDATED List 5-14-12*

Still Looking for Stila liquid liner in Caracao.

* From Birchbox I have:*

 *Color Club* - Clambake coral polish

 *Color Club* - Lava Lamp polish

* Miracle SKIN Transformer - *(from May Box) in Glow

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* twirl By Kate spade - *.05 parfum spray - tested not even 1 spritz, just half pump to smell

* Annick Goutal* - Eau d'Hadrien - swatched 1x

* Drops Laundry Detergent *- Unscented clear drops, not the blue colored one's

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *StriVectin-SD* - deluxe sized tube

* *

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

* Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

* **Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 2x, color glow 1x, color Pearl 1x

* Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for             mature hair (.34oz).

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x (Perfect Pomegranate) Each 1.7 oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 3x 1oz

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Ladies spoil your men - Samples for Men (free with trade if you request)*

*Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

*Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

*Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

*Wish List:*

*Kerastase Cristalliste products*

*Algenist face serum &amp; lotion*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

*Korean skin products and BB creams*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream BB cream 

Gloss Moderne

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

**I can send photo's at request**

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica*

*Jennabean.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## jenn80802000 (May 14, 2012)

Hello Can anyone help me out I sub to Bb and mg also total beauty and some others Had ton of unopened samples to swap Can anyone tell me how the swap occurs as far as shipping? Thank you!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

I have the following BB items for trade:

Ojon Volumizing shampoo

color club nail polish (gold foil)

Miracle Skin Transformer Body in glow- 2 of them

Arquiste L'Etrog

I would trade for:

fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15 Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Lotion Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo   I really want these ^ so PM me and I will make a deal happen so it can be a win- win for both ppl   thanks!


----------



## mszJessica (May 14, 2012)

What I have available for trade:

*BirchBox*

Willa Face Towelettes Lavender (used 1 - 9 left)

Shiseido Oil Blotting paper (10 sheets)

Annick Goutal - Petite Cherie (0.06oz)

Arquiste L'etrog (0.038 oz)

*NBTT*

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (Used a pee sized amount)

*MyGlam*

April MyGlam bag

Purlisse essential daily Moisturizer (foil)

*GlossyBox*

Cargo Eye Bronzer (Gold Color) (Full size)

CO Bigelow Body Lotion (lavender-pepermint formula) (Full Size)

*Erno LaszLo - The Hollywood Collection (Foils)*

*Beauty Fix*

Canyon Ranch: light-weight moisture (used 1x) (Full Size)

Chella Enzyme Exfoliating Mask (used 1x) (Full Size)

DermaQuest: Skin Vitalight (used 2x) (Full Size)

Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint full size conditioner (8 oz) (95% full)

*Julep*

Sarah

*Misc*

---Skin Care---

*Clairvoyant Beauty - Depuffing Cucumber &amp; Cranberry Eye Gel (95% organic) - .135 oz (My favorite eye gel!!)*

Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser (.5 oz)

Nivea Extended Moisture Body Lotion (1 Fl oz)

Welda Almond Soothing Facial Lotion (0.16oz)

Welda Iris Hydrating Night Cream (0.17oz)

Welda Iris Hydrating Day Cream (0.17oz)

Apothederm moisturizer (.5 oz - never used)

BareMinerals The New Power Couple - Cleanser &amp; Moisturizer (Foil)

Caudalie vinoperfect serum (0.06oz)

---MakeUp---

L'oreal Magic Lumi light infusing primer (foil)

Napoleon perdis lipgloss in nude (full size) (swatched on hand)

Ulta double sided lipgloss (Illusion&amp;Plush) (swatched on arm to see color)

Sephora Ultra Smoothing Primer (.27 oz)

*Smashbox Photo Finish (Foil - 0.053 oz)*

*Elf Eye Lid Primer*

*Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment Spf 15 (No tint)*

---Misc----

Pantene Fine to Volume Conditioner (1.7oz)

Belle Ame Soap Samples (Jazzy Bee Good, Judge Brownie, Honey Almond, Caribbean Coconut, Fresh Bamboo, Life's a Beach, Juicylicious, Citrus Cilantro)

*Redken All Soft (Shampoo &amp; Conditioner) Foil - .35oz*

---Perfume---

Ralph Lauren Romance (0.05 oz)

Versace Bright Crystal (0.05 oz)

Clinique happy. (0.05 oz)

Guess Gold (Large Deluxe Sample)

*What I'm looking for:* BB Cream

beauty blender

liners, shadows, lipgloss/lipstick

+ more. I'm open to offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if interesed

A++ with FireNRice (2), sleepycat, miss6aby, Ching Chang, Xlisaa, skylola123, mega789, LyndaV, lechatonrose


----------



## heather4602 (May 14, 2012)

Added New Items:

Here is a list of what I have: New and Unused unless noted
*  B**irchbox*

Packet of Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal and Lait Cristal

Kerastase Lumiere Liquide

Color Club Disco Nap x2

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner

*My Glam*

Shiny Pink Bag

Dermstore LipQuench

Eyeliner and Eye Crease Brushes

All Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes

*QVC New Beauty Test Tube:*

Mally Evercolor Stick in Twilight

Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash 2 fl oz

*  Julep*

Julep Polish in Kelly

* *

*Look Bag*

Erno Laszlo The Hollywood Collection 5 packet Sampler

Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion x2

Kelly Tea garden Organics Regenerate Goji Pomergrante Face and Body

Naked Princess Naked Shine 4 Mini Lipgloss Set

Loreal pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

 Wish List:

REALLY want from the May Birchbox :Stila Sparkle in Starry, Twistband Skinny Headband in any color but brown, Dior mascara, and Color Club in Clambake Coral

Revloution Organic Freedom Beauty Balm in Blushed or Bronze(Bronzed) (Willing to trade a few items for this)

St. Tropez Gradual Tanner

Stila Eye Liner in Peacock or teal or silver

Woud also like:

Cargo Eye Bronzer in Gold

Lulu Organic Hair Powder

Miss Jessie's products for curls

Any sunless tanner, love any finger nail polish  

Edited by heather4602 - 5/1/12 at 10:00am


----------



## nfig (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All items are new/unused/
> 
> *For Trade:*
> ...


 Updating my list


----------



## eschwanda (May 15, 2012)

My wishlist is below, let me know if you have these items for trade and we can work something out.

Stila sparkle liner-any color but curacao

Beauty Blender sponge

Revolution organics beauty balm-any color

kerastase serum or shampoo and conditioner

Miss jessies products

exude lipstick-coral

I have several subscriptions and have more items than what is on my trade list that I would be willing to trade for these. PM me.


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 15, 2012)

I used my 100 point perk at Sephora for the *Urban Decay liner* in Flipside and they goofed and gave me 2 in the blue color *Radium*. I would like to trade these for other travel size Urban Decay liners if possible, especially flipside. If you want one though and have other make up items please let me know! (I already have Radium in the full size)


----------



## juk723 (May 15, 2012)

*****Really looking for the ALGENIST Eye balm from BB this month. ****

*PM me if you have one you are willing to trade! *

 
I have had great trades with: Souly, Jennabean, Salee730, SarahElizSS, Lklmail, Coocabarra &amp; LyndaV
Also-I'm on ebay as 723jk
And I can provide pictures. 
 
 
Birchbox Items for Trade:
 -Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack
-Redken Shine Flash 02 Glistening Mist, 2.1 oz, brand new, deluxe size_ Pending trade w/Nikita8501_
-BLK DNM Perfume 11, brand new, sample spray w/box
-EyeRock Designer Liner, Brand new, 4 pack
-Korres Body Butter in Guava (from BB). Brand new &amp; sealed, 1.69 fl oz
-Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, Brand new, .7 oz (New but they only fill half the container)
-LaRocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer Supreme Creme, Brand new, .05 oz
-BlenderCleanser by BeautyBlender. Brand new, Birchbox sample size
-Arquiste L'etrog fragrance vial. Brand new
 
 
Non BB items for trade:
-Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size"
-Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, Brand new, .25 fl oz (from Sample Society)
-Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff, Brand new, 1g /.035 oz in Illuminating Pearl Powder (from Sample Society)
-Nivea Extended Moisture Daily Lotion, Brand New, 1 fl oz (Target Beautybag)
-Loreal Eye Makeup Remover, 100% Oil-Free, Brand new, 1 fl oz 
-Murad, Skin Perfecting Primer Acne &amp; Shine Control, Brand new, .17 fl oz/5ml (Sample Society) _Pending Trade w/Nikita8501_
-WEN Cleansing Conditioner, 2 fl oz, Brand new &amp; sealed (myglam)
-Philosophy Amazing Grace shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel, brand new, sealed, 2 fl oz (from QVC Test tube)
 
Full Size Products:
-WEN Pomegranate Styling Creme, 6 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap)
-WEN Pomegranate Finishing Treatment Creme, 4 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap)
-Mally Evercolor Shadow Stick in Twilight, w/Box-Tried 1x (from QVC Test Tube)
-Clinique Quickliner for Eyes in Really Black, Full size, brand new
-Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed
-Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full
-Ardell Fashion Lashes Starter Kit #116 in Black, comes w/Lash Grip Eyelash Adhesive .09 oz &amp; Eyelash Applicator.
Brand new in package
-Pur-lisse Pur-lip comfort, daily lip nourisher, .5 oz (Brand new, full size, from myglam)
 
Miscellaneous:
-Nume Coupon (from Myglam)
-Teaforte Cucumber Mint (from Birchbox)
-Paperdolls Coasters (2) (from Birchbox)
-MAC empties for Back2MAC (at least 6 empty containers)
 
My Wishlist:
-Myglam eye brushes from May's bag (unused) April-I stand corrected _Pending trade w/Nikita8501_
-Algenist products (eye balm, moisturizer, etc)
-zoya bevin _Pending trade w/NIkita8501_
-Color Club in Coral or Neon Yellow


----------



## jbird1175 (May 15, 2012)

My trade list has dwindled (thanks, ladies!) but here is what I have left! I am getting a second BB this month so maybe I'll have something to add to the list but until then...

*UPDATED 5/15/12*

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (Bronze)

Color Club Nail Laquer in Age of Aquarius (aqua color, never used but did put a stroke on my nail to see color)

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Perfume Sample* *

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz each)*

Perlier Risarium Black Rice Eye Cream* (tube, never opened, still in box)

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store or salon beauty samples.

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Cuacao (might consider the green also)

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tine in any other color besides Joy or Charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum

Dior Mascara (open to other mascara brands)

Keihl's Abyssine Cream (open to any Keih's product really) *willing to trade multiple items for the cream!

Algenist Cream (eye balm, anti aging cream or firm and lift) *willing to trade multiple items for a Algenist product!

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any citrus scented fragrance)

Nail Polish

Make me an offer!


----------



## tintedlove (May 15, 2012)

Hello ladies! My updated list:

*For trade*

Kiehl's abyssine cream (never used)

Color club polish in clambake coral (never used)

Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Shimmer (used twice, still nearly full)

BVLGARI omnia crystalline perfume sample--I sprayed this once and already it seems like it's 3/4 full. I'll throw this in for free, if you want it!

*Wishlist*

BB cream (Dr Jart or other brands as long as they're for fair skin)

Color club polish in disco nap

Blinc mascara

Caudalie products (especially the hand and nail cream from this month)

Benefit porefessional

I'm open to other trades! Just PM me and let me know what you have.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 15, 2012)

i have a post in here somewhere but too lazy to go find/edit/etc.
so


i have a stila liner in *rock candy* (unopened) and * miss dior *perfume (no it is not full sized)  -* i really want the algenist eye cream,* maybe the dior mascara.
*OR*
there is a (cheapish) BB cream on amazon you could order for me ( i am a broke wench)

unless you have another cool idea. that is pretty much all that i am drooling over though.


----------



## lorizav (May 15, 2012)

I have the Miracle Skin Transformer Body in glow from this MonthÂ´s BB I would like to trade.  Sent me a message, IÂ´m willing to try lots of things


----------



## duckygirl (May 15, 2012)

*Birchbox:*

Zoya in Kristen

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

JR watkins Cuticle Conditioning Salve

Stila Eyeshadow Card

Willa sensitive face wipes in lavender

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser

LipFusion Balm Conditioning stick 

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Caudalie hand and nail cream (pending)

Arquiste Flor y Canto (2)

lulu and clary organics dry hair powder lavendar and sage

Kahina facial lotion

Kahina Argan oil

Ojon Restorative Conditioner

*Sample Society:*

Colorscience Pro Deluxe Puff illuminating Pearl Powder

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl mascara 

Murads Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+Color Fade Proof Fluide

*Other Samples:*

julep polish in blake,alyson and molly

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

MAD skincare Age corrective serum  ( 5 ml)

MAD skincare delicate daily moisturizer (5 ml)

1.7 oz purlisse milk delicate cleanser

Becca eye tint in Baroque ( full size) 

Wish List:

stila sparkle liner in starry, curacao

by terry comfort cream from April Sample Society Box

kiehls abyssine cream

algenist eye cream

willa fresh foaming face wash

VMV hypoallergenics products

Tarte Lipsurgence

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe

eye creams, anti aging creams in general

Or make me an offer!

*Great* trades with: mroxy0628, vogliadivintage, Scooby384, akharri785, JackieD, Luka822, Becca8093, lechatonrose, Lynda V


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 15, 2012)

Updated:

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *M.A.D. *Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer ~ Brand new, unopened, .13 oz

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Liner in Radium* ~ Travel size, brand new and still in packaging

Wishlist:

v    *Crease brush and brush holder from March MyGlam bag, unused*

v    Any fake tanners or tanning towelettes, especially Lorac TANtalizer products

v    Amika Hair Mask

v    Tarte, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Benefit anything really

Great Trades with:

Sleepykat, sarahm, calexxia, Ampym, meanwife, sp727, Pancua, javagirl87, IlikeGiants, Vogliadivintage, Wida, bluemustang, tameloy, sihaya, kbugg2163, miss6aby, Auntboo, Elizabethhaze, eschwanda, Skylola123, Playedinloops,


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 15, 2012)

Open to trade anything.

*Things to trade*

BB Stila eyeliner in blue color (unused but I don't have the box)

Sample Clinque 7 day scrub cream (used once)

BB Sample Oscar Blandi volumizing dry shampoo (pending)

Sample Posietint (pending)

Sample Clinque superbalanced powder in 04 Natural (used once with clean powder brush)

Bath and Body works pocketbac in lime basil

Sample of High Beam (came in kit used once)

*Full Size*

Laura Geller Blush n Brighten Pink GrapeFruit ( pending)

Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion (used only once)

Successful trade with miss6aby


----------



## LyndaV (May 15, 2012)

Hi ladies...updated &amp; bumped list.  My link is https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list


[SIZE=12pt]Perricone MD Nutritive Cleanser - 2 fl oz, never opened[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=12pt]Alterna Bamboo Luminous Shine Mist (organic) - .85 fl oz, never used[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]BeautyBlender BlenderCleanser â€“ sample size (size not listed)[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt], never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]June Jacobs Green Team &amp; Cucumber Body Balm â€“ 1.6 fl oz never opened[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Algernist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream - .5 fl oz, never used  (PENDING)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Organix Renewing Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo â€“ 3 fl oz, used once[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator, .5 oz new in box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Babor Cleansing Hy-Ol and Photoactive Base 2 piece set, .32 fl oz each, new in box [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]StriVectin SD, .75 fl oz new  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Pear Tree Specialty Soap â€“ 2.5 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Green Body Green Planet RE Revitalizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner travel size â€“ each 1 fl oz, never used.  Toxin, Silicone, Alcohol, Cruelty Free, Biodegradable and Vegan[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Covergirl Outlast Lipshine - Color 285 Coral Shimmer on one end, clear gloss other end.  Never used, sealed (I got this from another swapper)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Meaningful Beauty Antioxidant Day CrÃ¨me, SPF 20 (I have 2) - .5 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lumene Sensitive Touch 5 Minute SOS Cream - .14 fl oz travel size, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Kinerase PhotoFacials Sun Damage 3 Step System â€“ Step 1 contains 1 oz, Step 2 contains 2 oz, Step 3 contains 1 oz.  All three products have been tested twice, approx. 90% of product remains[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Glymed Plus Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex  -.125 fl oz, never opened                               [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Mirai Purifying Body Serum â€“ Full size, 5 fl oz, sealed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]WISHLIST[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Any Ole Henrickson product[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Any Kate Somerville product[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]ANY nail polish (prefer 3-Free polish/major brands)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Julep hand creams and polishes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Chanel Peridot Nail Vernis â€“ itâ€™s a stretch I know, but this is my ultimate wish list item : )[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Any hand/body lotion or cream...just let me know what you have[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Open to other tradesâ€¦just let me know[/SIZE]


----------



## Maxi (May 15, 2012)

I have just a few things I'd love to trade. I am new around here, so if I'm trading with someone with good trades in their past, I'd be happy to ship first!

All are unused and unswatched.

Birchbox

Kerastase Bain Substantif- Rejuvenating Shampoo (small bottle, 30 ml/1 fluid oz)

Kerastase Age Premium Masque Substantif (packet, 15 ml/0.51 fl oz)

VoxBox

Sheer Cover Duo Concealer light/medium (1.5 g/0.05 oz)

ChapStick Lip Shield 365 spf 50 (full size tube, 0.15 oz)

Bath and Body Works Fine Fragrance Mist in Moonlight Path (full size, 8 fl oz)

Julep

Melissa (sheer opalescent shimmer)

Misc.

Philosophy The Supernatural- Windows to the Soul- Eye Shadow Palette in Plum Delicious (full size, 5.4 g/0.19 oz)

Wishlist

Color Club nail polish in Clambake Coral

Weleda products

One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm

I'm open to offers!


----------



## scgirl212 (May 16, 2012)

Hi, I am really new at swapping, will ship first. I just received my first BB (gossip girl) and was pretty disappointed. I am open to trade anything. All of my items to trade are unused and unswatched. 

To trade: 

Twistband skinny headband (olive green)

Sample - Color Club Foil Collection in Disco Nap 

Sample - beautyblender blendercleanser


----------



## Coocabarra (May 16, 2012)

*What I have:*

*Stila *sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner in *Starry* and *Rock Candy*

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia, Anne and Selena (all full size)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement. (Deluxe Size Sample)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Dr. Jart+* Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

*What I want:*

Algenist Eye Cream

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Mascaras[/SIZE]

PÃ¼r Minerals 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer

willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream

willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes

willaâ„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich body lotion

SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

Twistband Skinny Headband

Dior Diorshow Extase

Dermstore Lip Quench
 
May be interested in other things, just PM me!

I also have my own trade thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123

lechatonrose


----------



## tulipity (May 16, 2012)

Does annnyyyooone (read that with a whiny pleady tone) have a VenoMax sample from the new beauty test tube they want to trade? Im going to update my trade list, but I'm in a rush and will have to do it later today. So thought I'd ask for now.


----------



## bethm (May 16, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

Julep Sophia (swatched)

OPI Avojuice Mini 1 oz -- Vanilla Snowflake

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz jasmine blow dry smoothing cream

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Make-up
Urban Decay Loose Pigment Graffiti (full-size)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Healthy Blush (full-size)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Sunny Berry (full-size)

Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size)

Stila Lip Glaze Seashell C1 (full-size)

Smashbox Lipglass Mini (0.07 fl oz) Swift

Sephora Full Action Extreme Effect Mascara Sample Size 0.1 fl oz

bareMinerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence Sample Size 2mL

Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

JLo Sunkissed Glo Perfume full-size 1.0 oz (new in box)

Wishlist

OPI Polishes/Products

Julep Pedicure Products

Strivectin

Miracle Skin Transformer

By Terry Creme de Rose

Facial Masks

Neutral Lipsticks

Michael Kors Leg Shine

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list

Great trades with ...

tigrlilyem

awall18

chingchang


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 16, 2012)

I can't believe so many of you are trading the Color Club Disco Nap!  For effect it's the closest thing I've seen to Chanel's Peridot.  (lighter, sweeter and without so much of the green cast)  AND it wears well for several days.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 16, 2012)

I actually traded for the disco nap polish....should have it next week!!


----------



## Baberanza (May 16, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-Studio Gear Lipstick in 'Redwood' (unused, unopened) 

-Silver &amp; Hearts Nail Appliques in May Glam Bag (unused)

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just don't like the brush.

Wishlist -

Benetint

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Blake, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## SeptEllis (May 16, 2012)

*Updated list...* new items in orange

Up for Trade - all unused unless otherwise specified; have noted if products still have seal or sticker in place

Will ship within USA

Birchbox items:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner - Curaco - (had 2, only 1 left, the other is traded) - .05 oz/1.7 ml
Color Club - Disco Nap - .25 oz/7ml

Sample Society Items:


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Acne &amp; Shine Control) - .17 oz/5 ml

Stila Forever Your Curl - .12 oz/3.5 ml - sealed

Other:


BareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer (Combination Skin) - .17 oz / 5 ml
Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss - Fiore (light pinky plum) - .16 oz / 4.7 ml
Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - 20 g / .75 oz - sealed
Sleek Mini High Shine lip gloss - In Your Dreams (plum-ish) - 1.5 ml, key chain hook
John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz / 103 ml - in box
Avon Naturals Body Spray - Lemon Blossom &amp; Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sprayed once to test
Avon Naturals Body Lotion - Lemon Blossom Y Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sealed
Lancome 3 pc Brush set - from GWP, Has plastic wrappers on brushes; looks like foundation, blush and eyeshadow brush
Moroccanoil Frizz Control  - 3.4 oz / 100 ml - in box
Makeup Forever - Aqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner (Black) - .025 oz / 7 g - it's  a mini size and sealed wrapping  
Sephora Ultra-smoothing primer - .27 oz / 8 ml

Laura Mercier Foundation Primer (not oil-free) .5 oz / 14.7 ml 

Clear Prep FX Matte Foundation Primer Anti-Acne Treatment (salicylic acid) - .16 oz / 5 ml

Boscia BB Cream SPF 27 PA++ - .35 oz / 10 g - expires Oct 2013 - swatched once &amp; too dark for my fair skin



Wish List:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in shades of  Flash, Royal
One Love Organics products

Juice Beauty products
BB cream
Bond No. 9 perfume samples (love Bleecker St but want to try other scents)
* am open to suggestions as well

*Great trades with: DuckyGirl, SleepyKat*


----------



## mroxy0628 (May 16, 2012)

This is my updated list as of 5/16/12:*I have available for trade (from Birchbox):*Miracle Skin Transformer (new, never used)

Jurlique Love Balm Rose (new, never used)Diorshow Extase Mascara (new, never used) ***only for something I really want (e.g. Revolution Beauty Balm)Laura Geller I-care waterproof eyeliner in charcoal (new, only swatched)Eye Rock Designer Liner (never opened or used)Dropps Laundry Detergent

*Other items:*

Philosophy Hope in a Jar 1 oz. (new, never used)

Yes to Tomatoes Total Treatment Mask 1 oz. (new, never used)

Proactiv Revitalizing Toner (new, never used)

Laura Geller Whipped Lip Wear in Praline Mousse (only swatched on hand)

Estee Lauder Pure Color Lipsticks in Tiger Eye Shimmer, Sugar Honey and Pinkberry (new, never used)

Bare Escentuals Warmth (opened and in old packaging, but never used)*Things I'm interested in:*Vapour Organics Multi-Use Blush Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in Blushed

RMS Lip2Cheek in SmileMineralologie Cream ConcealerIf you see something you want, please PM me and let me know what you have!  Would love to combine a few things for one of my bigger wish list items.Great trades with: Skylola123, Caitlinmacphers, BehindtheLashes, Strawberrybrite, Duckygirl, and Wintersnowpeach


----------



## awall18 (May 16, 2012)

I just received my BB (finally) and have updated my list.



To trade:

VichyUltra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Stila Sparkle Liner in Curacao

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Murad Clarifying Mask 1 oz

dermalogica total eye care spf15 .1oz (never used)

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil (swatched) Zero

4 pink My Glam brushes from the April and May bags

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Clinique Moisture Surge Intense (sephora sample used once but too moisturizing) 7ml

Julep Polish in Leah (swatched on one nail)

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Julep Polish in Hayden (swatched on one nail)



Things I like:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

Wei buffing beads

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

Fresh Sugar lip treatment
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners



open to other suggestions

please PM me it make sure that I see you message

thanks!


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 16, 2012)

_*UPDATED*_

The following items are up for *trade* from *Birchbox, Influenster VoxBox, **MyGlam*. I am willing to trade 2 or more products for the items on my *Wish list*. Also, I am willing to trade nail polish from Essie, O.P.I, China Glaze and Color Club in any shade for the items on my wish list. My friend owns a nail supply store so it's easy for me to get any brand/any color.

***Great trades with Jwls750, JadedBeauty,  yanelib27,  &amp; meaganola***

*Items Up for Trade*

*Birchbox/Other*


*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom (Full Sized) (Swatched)
*Essie Popparazzi Collection*; Lights, Camera *(TRADED)* and Action shades. (Unused)
*Benefit* Benetint Sample (Swatched)
*Stila* Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Curacao FULL SIZE (Unused) *TRADED* 
*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unsued)
*Tarte* LipSurgence in Amused FULL SIZE (Unused but slightly smooshed, many people received theirs in the same condition.) *TRADED*

Essie Luxeffects in 'A Cut Above' FULL SIZE (Unused) *(PENDING)*

*Color Club Foil Collection* in 'Disco Nap' Mini 0.25 fl.oz. (Unused) - 2 Available *(PENDING)*

*Kerastase* Cristalliste Lait Cristal 0.34 fl.oz. Foil Packet (Unused) - 2 Available *TRADED*

*Kerastase* Cristalliste Bain Cristal 0.34 floz. Foil Packet (Unused) - 2 Available *TRADED*

*Kerastase* Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide 0.10 fl.oz. Vial (Unused) - 2 Available *TRADED*

*Glamour* Lash Card (Unused)
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream 0.06 fl.oz. (Unused)
_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets (Unused)
*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Lip Fussion* Balm FULL SIZE (Unused) *TRADED*

*Dermalogica* Daily Microfoliant 0.45 fl.oz. (Unused) *TRADED*

Birchbox Magnet (Unused) 
*Benefit* Porefessional 0.25 fl.oz (Used 1x) *(PENDING)*

*Nuxe* Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer 0.33 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Incoco* Nail Polish Applique in Black &amp; White Zebra print. FULL SIZE (Unused) *TRADED*


*Influenster Vox Box*

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan (Brand New)

*Sally Hansen* Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips in Pink and Black Zebra Print with Slight Shimmer (Brand New)

*Soy Joy* Baked Whole Soy and Fruit Bar in Strawberry (Brand New)

*ChapStick* Lip Shield 365 (Brand New)

*Dr. Scholl's* for Her Ball of Foot Cushions - One Pair (Brand New)

*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Body Wash Deluze Travel Size 2 fl.oz. (Brand New)

*Bath &amp; Body Works* Fine Fragarence Mist in Twilight Woods FULL SIZE 8 fl.oz. (Brand New)

*MyGlam*


*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers FULL SIZE (Used 5 sheets)
*NYX* Roll On Shimmer in 'Olive' FULL SIZE (Unused)
*Freeman* Facial Hydration Mask in Goji Berry (Unused)


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


Any Blush/Mascara/Eye Shadow/Eye Liner (Make me an offer, I am flexible!)
Dior Diorshow Extase
Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)
fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15
Tarte Lipsurgence

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Black
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 
Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss

Origins Checks and Balances
Stila Forever Your Curl mascara

Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers
Ouidad (Any and All products)


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 16, 2012)

updated



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have the following BB items for trade:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (May 16, 2012)

Hey I'm trying to leave someone good feedback, but how do I do it? I know I have to click on the circle/# next to the persons names, but to leave the feedback it asks for a URL of the product, do I just go to the products site? OR do I need a makeuptalk URL? HELP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I'm trying to leave someone good feedback, but how do I do it? I know I have to click on the circle/# next to the persons names, but to leave the feedback it asks for a URL of the product, do I just go to the products site? OR do I need a makeuptalk URL? HELP  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They have to have a thread and you put in the link to their thread under the URL section towards the top of the feedback


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 17, 2012)

BU BU BU BUMP! pictures are available on my trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125738/trade-w-icecreamofwheat-d

deleted for new post


----------



## ahkae (May 17, 2012)

All of my products are unused unless specified. 

Willing to trade multiple of my products for one of your's if it is better/full size.

US Trade only please.

*For Trade:*

*MyGlam:*

-WEN Cleansing Conditioner (2 oz)

-Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque (full size)

-NYX Roll On Shimmer in Blue (full size - swatched on hand once)

-X-Out Shine Control (full size)

-Freeman Pineapple Facial Mask Sachet (full size)

-Premier Instant Stretching and Revitalizing Mask (0.07 fl oz)

-Premier Moisture Complex (0.07 fl oz)

-NuMe $100 Certificate (Willing to give this free with my first trade if you want it)

-Murad Bronzing Booster

-Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment

-Sheer Cover Concealer in Light (swatched both sides but can be cleaned) 

*BirchBox: *

-Eye Rock Designer Liner

-Mineralogie Cream Concealer in Shade U2 (2.4 g / swatched)

-Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.07 oz / swatched)

*-willa Clear Face Moisturizer (swatched)*

*Sample Society:*

-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller 

-Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream 

*Beauty Box 5:*

-Comodynes Tanning Towelette

-Freeman Facial Anti-Stress Mask Dead Sea Minerals (0.5 fl oz)

-Becca Eye Tint in Baroque (0.24 fl oz)

-Lavera Trend Sensitiv Kajal Eye Liner in No. 2 (0.04 oz)

*Other:*

-Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer in Shade 02 (0.24 fl oz)

-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)

-Stila Convertible Color Dual Lip and Cheek Cream in Peony (deluxe sample - don't have size) 

-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)

-Benefit Stay Don't Stray (0.9 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)

-The Body Shop Candied Ginger Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

-Kiss Nail Dress in KDS14

-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)
-Korres Lip Butter in Pomegranate (full size / 0.21 oz)

-Korres Lip Butter in Wild Rose (full size / 0.21 oz)

-Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz)

-Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes! (full size / 0.21 fl oz) 

*[items in bold are newly added]*

*Wishlist:*

-Purlisse Moisturizer SPF 30 (packet or tube)

-One Love Organics Waterless Beauty Balm

-Certain Zoya nail polish except Megan.

-Anything from Benefit except Stay Don't Stray, They're Real, Posietint, Dr. Feel Good.

-Almost anything from Tarte

*-fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*

*-beautyblender blendercleanser*

+I am looking at all offers even if it is not under my wishlist so offer away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**------------------------------------**---------------------*

*Successful Trades: MeanWife, Ampym, codenameyam, wagz379, miss6aby, amygab1126, Playedinloops, Caryatid, heather462, Aeone123, tawnyashawn, JaSmine Rose, tintedlove*


----------



## nfig (May 17, 2012)

*Updated List!*

*MyGlam*

All-Belle false eyelashes in Green Apple (one set with glue)Miss Beauty Nail BlingStudio Gear Lipstick in CinnabarX-Out Shine Control Gel 0.75 oz
April Makeup Bag
May Makeup Bag*Birchbox*Beauty Blender Cleanser (sample size) *pending*Color Club Foil Polish in Disco Nap*The Look Bag*Pur-Lisse Purlisse pur-protect Essential Daily Moisturizer 0.5 fl oz *pending*L'Oreal Eye Shadow in Sweet ChemiseKelly Teegarden Organics - Regenerate Goji Pomegranate Face and Body Polish, 1 fl oz *pending*Erno Laszlo - The Hollywood Collection. Five foil packets of different skin care*Misc.*Becca Resurfacing Primer 0.5 ozNUME Style Finishing Serum 2 oz

Tarte Lipsurgence in Lucky (SIB but tried 2x)

Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream #23 - full size about 90% remaining.The pump is a little bit temperamental in that it works sometimes and not others. You could always screw the top off to get the product out (I haven't had to do that yet, I've always managed to get it to work.)
Stila - Perfect &amp; Correct shade Light - full size 90% left, purchased a few weeks ago
Tarte - Amazonian Clay Shadow in Shimmering Plum - 95% left

*Wishlist:*

Shu Uemura Cleansing Shampoo Oil
Kerastase - any
Twistbands - looking for headbands and ties
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick
Algenist
Amika - any
Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint (in Pearl or Glow)

Jouer - Lip Gloss


----------



## lorizav (May 17, 2012)

Updated Tiny trade list

Miracle Skin Transformer (new, never used)

Let me know if interested.  Thanks


----------



## Denise Moya (May 17, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (May 17, 2012)

I have:

full size Essie in Topless and Barefoot
full size Essie in Watermelon
full size Essie in Absolutely Shore
full size Essie in Mink Muffs
color club in Disco Nap (sample from BB)
.25 oz Zoya in Bevin
fresh soy face cream sample
Arquiste flor y canto
Caudalie hand cream
Smashbox photo finish primer
Pangea organics facial scrub
Grandma Stelle's hand soap
Ojon damage reverse conditioner
Borghese moisture intensifier

I want:

Ojon volume shampoo/conditioner

BB creams

Kerastase volume shampoo/conditioner

beautyblender cleaner

algenist eye cream

philosophy products

benefit products


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 17, 2012)

Update:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *M.A.D. *Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer ~ Brand new, unopened, .13 oz

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *AHAVA Time to Hydrate *Essential Day Moisturizer for normal to dry skin ~ Brand new, .51 fl oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer *in Wham! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

Wishlist:

v    Any fake tanners or tanning towelettes, especially Lorac TANtalizer products

v    Amika Hair Mask

v    Tarte, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Benefit anything really

Not a lot on my wishlist right now, but if you want one of my items PM and we can work something out, I'm not picky and I LOVE perfume samples!


----------



## MeanWife (May 17, 2012)

Updated list later in thread....


----------



## tameloy (May 17, 2012)

Update



> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _**UPDATE* - Currently only*_ looking for things on my wishlist. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Laura Marie (May 17, 2012)

*Up for trade*

All from Birchbox:


Ojon damage reverse Conditioner
Stila Sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner (Curacao)
Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal (sample packet from Birchbox)
Kerastase Crisrtalliste Lait Cristal (sample packet from Birchbox)
Ouidad Heat and Humidity Gel
Truth Art Beauty face nourish
Carols Daughter MONOI repairing mask
Amika Nourishing Hair mask


*Tarte mineral bronzer in Park Avenue Princess 3.2g * 
*(unused, purchased in a kit so no box)*

WISHLIST


Stila Sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner in black or brown
BeautyBlender Cleanser
Dior Diorshow Extase Masacra
Tarte LipSurgence

*Open to other items just ask! =)*


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 17, 2012)

Great trades with tigrlilyem, stellasunshine, eschwanda, miss6aby, missionista, A++ for all of them fast and got everything listed


----------



## onthecontrary (May 17, 2012)

deleted


----------



## jbird1175 (May 17, 2012)

My Trade list is rather sad....but I want to keep it updated. Thanks to the great gals who I made trades with this week. This was my first experience and I'm so excited to try my goodies!

*UPDATED 5/17/12*

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (never been used)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store or salon beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Cuacao or the Green color

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in any other color besides Joy or Charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum

Dior Mascara (open to other mascara)

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream (open to other Kiehl's product)

Algenist Cream (eye balm, anti aging cream or firm and lift)

Harvey Prince Ageless 

Nail Polish


----------



## yanelib27 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> updated
> 
> ...


----------



## kcrowebird (May 17, 2012)

Updated list: (This is what I have)  

full size Essie in Topless and Barefoot

full size Essie in Mink Muffs

color club in Disco Nap (sample from BB)

.25 oz Zoya in Bevin

fresh soy face cream sample

Arquiste flor y canto

Caudalie hand cream

Pangea organics facial scrub

Grandma Stelle's hand soap

Ojon damage reverse conditioner

Borghese moisture intensifier

Open to any trades!


----------



## Coocabarra (May 17, 2012)

*What I have:*

*Stila* sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner in *Rock Candy*

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia, Anne and Selena (all full size)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement. (Deluxe Size Sample)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Dr. Jart+* Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

*What I am interested in:*

Algenist Eye Cream

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

PÃ¼r Minerals 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer

willaâ„¢ Start Fresh Foaming Face Wash

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Night Cream

willaâ„¢ Lavender Facial Towelettes

willaâ„¢ Clear Face Moisturizer Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich body lotion

SHU UEMURA Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil

Twistband Skinny Headband

Dermstore Lip Quench
Ojon Damage Reverse Shampoo and Conditioner
Orofluido
 
May be interested in other things, just PM me!

I also have my own trade thread here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123

lechatonrose


----------



## sleepykat (May 18, 2012)

Only USA trades.

UPDATE: 05/18/12

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Youngblood Mineral Primer, deluxe sample, 0.17 fl oz (Sindulge, tried twice)

Benefit the Porefessional, deluxe sample, 0.25 fl oz (tried twice)

Concealer brush, full size, pink handle (MayGlam May bag)

Philosophy Love Sweet Love, 0.05 fl oz (MyGlam May bag)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

John Frieda Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray, full size 3.5 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Aloxxi Colourcare Leave-in Conditioner, full size 10.1 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

John Frieda Frizz-Ease Sheer Solution, full size 2 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Pureology Perfect 4 Platinum Miracle Filler Treatment, full size 4.9 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box)

Vichy LIFTACTIV moisturizer, deluxe sample 0.5 fl oz (tried once)

Kelly Teegarden Organics Vitality Rose &amp; Cucumber Eye Cream (I'm guessing 0.2 or 0.25 fl oz tub)

RAW Skincare Ambiaty Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz (can't remember; Beauty Fix?)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, 0.25 oz (Sample Society)

Bond No. 9 Bon Bon perfume sample in Astor Place (Sample Society)

Soulstice Universal Body Lotion, full size, 8.5 fl oz (Sircle Samples)

Garnier Triple Nutrition Shampoo and Conditioner, packets 0.34 fl oz each

*Wishlist*

WEN Cleansing Conditioner (or other WEN products)

SPF 30 suncare

Waterproof, lengthening mascara

Makeup Geek eyeshadow (not all shades, but most)

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (I have this, but I don't want to ever run out)
Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap
*Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream (this is my current most-wanted*)
Mascara (most kinds except for Great Lash; I'm obsessed)

Mario Badescu Drying Cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Revlon Lip Butter (cool tones)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain (cool tones)

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but would love Pouty)

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out.
I am very open to suggestions. I love makeup in general, and I am also looking out for a few items for my mom and my best friend. I would trade multiple lower-price items for one higher-end item.

*Fantastic trades with *Jennabean, JadedBeauty, Ampym, mega789, Girly Enthusiast, miss6aby (x2), **panzerruin, awall18 (x2), Auntboo, skylola123, Tamala Nails, mszjessica, tigerlilyem, heather4602, Ching Chang, ILikeGiants, (and circular swap from calexxia).*


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 18, 2012)

updated below


----------



## andsgrl (May 18, 2012)

I have:

Bulgari omnia crystalline perfume from this month

Apothederm stretch mark cream

sugar rose lip treatment- I use the plum

Talika lipocils eyelash treatment

color club in he loves me

Miracle skin transformer body in glow

(all unopened)

I want:

Kiehl's Abyssine cream

any Clark's botanicals

Twist bands or headbands

olie biologique moderne

blinc mascara

Thanks!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2012)

Have a look and hopefully we can swap! 





*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Covergirl Outlast Lipstain in 415 Teasing Blush(swatched on hand 1x)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry
Revlon Super lustrous Lip Gloss in Pink Whispers 
Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter/sparkle flecks
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green
China Glaze Polish in Celtic Sun - crazy neon yellow*  Pending* 
Color Club Glitter Nail Polish in Gingerbread, Magic Attraction, Covered in Diamonds(swatched this 1x)
ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle
Bath &amp; Bodyworks Chocolate Amber Eau de Toilette  Perfume 1.7 oz - used several times; still has more than 3/4 bottle
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray Vaporisatuer in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz 
Tarte Amazonian Clay Gel Eye Liner in Black, no brush(swap for wishlist items only, like Cargo Eye Bronzer or Stila Liner) *Pending*


As far as the Color Club polishes go, I got this as a birthday gift and had to Google-hunt the right shades, since the bottles are unlisted and the case listing was wrong.

*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Shiseido Brilliant Bronze Quick Self Tanning Gel 3 large foil packets
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body2mL and Ultimate Cleansing Oil 2mL foil packets in one card
Lorac Face selfTantalizer .1 fl. oz/3mL foil packet
Lisa Hoffman Body Creme packet
Bath and Body Works Lotion in Enchanted Orchid 2 fl. oz
The Savannah Bee Co. Clementine Body Wash 2 fl. oz.
C.O. Bigelow Almond Superb Body Cleanser 2 fl. oz
Tarte Lipsurgence in Enchanted(wishlist only) .06 oz - full size is .08 oz *Pending* 
Kerastese Cristialliste Shampoo/Conditioner(wishlist only)
Caudalie Hand/Nail Cream 15mL/.5 fl. oz *Pending*




*Wishlist:*

Cargo Eye Bronzer*

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream*/ Avocado Eye Cream/really any of their products, so try me!

Ojon shampoos, conditioners, treatments

Boscia products like cleanser or eye cream*

Color club Disco Nap polish*

Philosphy Purity Made Simple Cleanser/Hope in a Jar or Tube/ Miracle worker

Algenist Eye Cream*

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline*

Smashbox Primer(my HG primer)*

Stila Sparkle Liner in Curacao*/Starry*

Eye creams*

Facial Masks/serums

Dark Spot solutions/treatments

Hand Creams - little to no scent; the thicker, the better

Lip glosses/Balms - pinks, corals, peaches

Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment

Nail Polish - try me! Always looking for holographic, metallic or a great matte top coat

Hair stuff - masks or twistbands

Makeup - eye shadows, liners, blushes, illuminators, bronzers, mascaras

Men's products - mostly colognes

*my super wishlist items at moment 

Awesome trades with: LyndaV, MeanWife, tigerlilyem, Ching Chang, Jennabean, jbird1175, tinycity, mega789, and Dena Fletcher...other swaps in progress and will update soon ;D


----------



## Denise Moya (May 18, 2012)

Updated list https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125895/denise-moyas-trade-list


----------



## Jennabean (May 18, 2012)

Updated on page 45


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 18, 2012)

*What I have (all new):*

Miss Beauty nail bling (from MyGlam - silvery with pink hearts)

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow (0.5 fl oz/15 mL)

smashbox photo finish foundation primer (0.25 fl oz/7.1 mL)

Julep - Salma, Michelle, Diane, Keira, and Lucy

Jonathan Create Smooth Anti-frizz Volumizing Serum (1.7 fl oz/50 mL)

blendercleanser (Sample from most recent Birchbox - no size noted)

jouer luminizing moisture tint in pearl (0.07 fl oz/2.3 mL)

Studio Gear lipstick in Foxy Pink (full-size from MyGlam - 0.12 oz./3.4 g)

twistband headband in brown

St. Tropez gradual tan in medium/dark (2.5 fl oz/75 mL)

Kate Somerville Somerville360 Face Self Tanning Pad

Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelette (1 9 x 12 in. towelette)

Essie - A Cut Above (the chunky pink luxeffects)

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB (0.06 fl oz/2 mL) 

Dr. Jart+ Premium BB (0.33 fl oz/10 mL) 

Eye Rock designer liner (opened to look but unused) - I will throw this in with any trade - just let me know if you want it!

NUME Gift Certificate - I will give this away for free, just let me know if you want the code!

*What I'd like:*

stila sparkle liner in any color except starry

LipFusion Balm

Eyeko fat eye stick

Fresh Sugar lip balm

BLK DNM sample

Lip balms/glosses

Benetint

nail polish

Pangea products

Origins products

If you have something else, make me an offer!

*Excellent trades with: strawberrybrite, JadedBeauty (x2), Ching Chang, sihaya (x2), MelissaFTW, skylola123, lady41, sleepykat*


----------



## lorizav (May 18, 2012)

Hi

I  have a brand new miracle skin transformer

Thanks

PS  I am new here but have tons of positive feedback under the same user name on MUA, EBAY, ETSY


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 19, 2012)

_*UPDATED 5/19/2012*_

The following items are up for *trade* from *Birchbox, Influenster VoxBox,* *MyGlam **and my personal purchases*. I am willing to trade 2 or more products for the items on my *Wish list*. Also, I am willing to trade nail polish from Essie, O.P.I, China Glaze and Color Club in any shade for the items on my wish list. My friend owns a nail supply store so it's easy for me to get any brand/any color.

****Great trades with Jwls750, JadedBeauty,  yanelib27,  &amp; meaganola****

*Items Up for Trade*

*Birchbox/FULL SIZE/Other*


*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom (Full Sized) (Swatched)
*Essie Popparazzi Collection*; Lights and Action shades. (Unused)
*Benefit* Benetint Sample (Swatched)
*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz. (Unused)

Essie Luxeffects in 'A Cut Above' FULL SIZE (Unused)
*Too Faced* Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder Travel Size 0.08 oz (Used 1x)
*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Asphyxia FULL SIZE (Swatched)
*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE (Swatched)
*Urban Decay* 24/7 Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Perversion FULL SIZE  (Swatched)
*Urban Decay* marsh mallow Sparkling Lickable Body Powder FULL SIZE (Swatched)
*Urban Decay* All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray Travel Size 0.51 fl.oz. (Brand New)
*Urban Decay* Razor Sharp Ultra Definition Finishing Powder Mini 0.13 oz. (Used 1x)
*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size (Swatched)
*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size (Came with my Clarisonic Never Used still sealed)

*Color Club Foil Collection* in 'Disco Nap' Mini 0.25 fl.oz. (Unused) - 2 Available
*Glamour* Lash Card (Unused)
*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream 0.06 fl.oz. (Unused)
_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz. (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets (Unused)
Birchbox Magnet (Unused) 
*Benefit* Porefessional 0.25 fl.oz (Used 1x)
*Nuxe* Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer 0.33 fl.oz. (Unused)

*Influenster Vox Box*

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan (Brand New)

*Sally Hansen* Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips in Pink and Black Zebra Print with Slight Shimmer (Brand New)

*Soy Joy* Baked Whole Soy and Fruit Bar in Strawberry (Brand New)

*ChapStick* Lip Shield 365 (Brand New)

*Dr. Scholl's* for Her Ball of Foot Cushions - One Pair (Brand New)

*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Body Wash Deluze Travel Size 2 fl.oz. (Brand New)

*Bath &amp; Body Works* Fine Fragarence Mist in Twilight Woods FULL SIZE 8 fl.oz. (Brand New)

*MyGlam*


*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers FULL SIZE (Used 5 sheets)
*NYX* Roll On Shimmer in 'Olive' FULL SIZE (Unused)
*Freeman* Facial Hydration Mask in Goji Berry (Unused)


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


Any Blush/Mascara/Eye Shadow/Eye Liner (Make me an offer, I am flexible!)
Dior Diorshow Extase
Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)
fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15
Tarte Lipsurgence

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Black
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + 

Origins Checks and Balances

Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers
Ouidad (Any and All products)
Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes

If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## heather4602 (May 19, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Added New Items:

Here is a list of what I have: New and Unused unless noted

*  B**irchbox*

Packet of Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal and Lait Cristal

Kerastase Lumiere Liquide

Color Club Disco Nap x2

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner

Twirl by Kate Spade 1.5 ml spray bottle

Dr Jart Beauty Balm( will send two of these since they don't have much in them) 
*My Glam*

Whole May Bag- Bag teal with lip prints: Will trade whole bag or parts

Full size Studio Gear Lipstick in Warm and Cozy- a shimmery brown, pretty, but  from experience I know its not on my skin color

Philosophy Love Sweet Love 1.5 ml sample

Concealer brush and defining eyeliner brush

Nail Bling-stick on nails silver with hearts

April Shiny Pink Bag

Dermstore LipQuench

Urban Decay in Radium

Eyeliner and Eye Crease Brushes

All Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes

*QVC New Beauty Test Tube:*

Mally Evercolor Stick in Twilight

Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash 2 fl oz

*  Julep*

Julep Polish in Kelly

* *

*Look Bag*

Erno Laszlo The Hollywood Collection 5 packet Sampler

Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion x2

Kelly Tea garden Organics Regenerate Goji Pomergrante Face and Body

Naked Princess Naked Shine 4 Mini Lipgloss Set

Loreal pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

 Wish List:

REALLY want from the May Birchbox :Stila Sparkle in Starry, Twistband Skinny Headband in any color but brown

Revloution Organic Freedom Beauty Balm in Blushed or Bronze(Bronzed) (Willing to trade a few items for this)

St. Tropez Gradual Tanner

Stila Eye Liner in Peacock or teal or silver

Woud also like:

Cargo Eye Bronzer in Gold in the  first Glossybox

Miss Jessie's products for curls

Any sunless tanner,bronzers,  love any finger nail polish.

Edited by heather4602 - 5/1/12 at 10:00am


 Couldn't get the edit to work so I just updated my trade list this way!


----------



## missionista (May 19, 2012)

Just bumping, on the off chance anyone has a Flor Y Canto they want to trade.  I have a trade thread at makeuptalk.com/t/125720/missionistas-trades

This trade board has cleaned me out!  Hooray!  Bit I still have the following for trade, all unused:

Birchbox:

MyGlam:

X-Out Shine Control 

Dead Sea Premier Moisture Complex

Dead Sea Premier Instant Stretching &amp; Revitalizing Mask

Other--All foil packets unless noted:

L'Occitane en Provence Face Gel Cream (note, this is for oily &amp; combination skin)

L'Occitane en Provence Essential Lotion *(PENDING)*

Zia Ultimate Night Renewal 

Shiseido Hydro Refining Softener Lotion.  (This is NOT a foil packet.  It is a 1 oz. bottle.)

My Wishlist:

Arquiste Flor Y Canto 

Arquiste L'Etrog

Bond No. 9  (any scent)

I've had great trades with Ultracitrus, Meaganola, LyndaV, Mega789, Channelzero, Snllama, Amber Barrera, Tawnyanshawn, and Tigerlilyem.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 19, 2012)

I have a bunch of Asian sheet mask and sleeping mask for trade.  I just wanted to add that here first because I added them to my trade list


----------



## JamiPeach (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade their Studio Gear lipstick for mine? I got Cuddle Up - it's a GORGEOUS nude, but I don't wear nudes. I'm looking for anything pink, definitely. Some reds/burgundy shades are okay, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ship same-day with delivery confirmation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tevans (May 19, 2012)

> Does anyone want to trade their Studio Gear lipstick for mine? I got Cuddle Up - it's a GORGEOUS nude, but I don't wear nudes. I'm looking for anything pink, definitely. Some reds/burgundy shades are okay, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ship same-day with delivery confirmation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [/quote I have mine ( I messaged you back !)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 19, 2012)

Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I have the following BB items for trade:*

Dr Jart BB cream (light blue tube from May BB) X 2

Ojon Volumizing shampoo - one left and its pending trade now

Color club nail polish (gold foil) - 2 of these

Miracle Skin Transformer Body in glow- 2 of these

Arquiste L'Etrog

Wonderstruck perfume

Atelier Orange cologne

Olie Biologique face and body oil

Kate spade Twirl perfune

Wei Buffing Beads packets 

*Other deluxe samples:*

Colorscience Loose Mineral Powder puff ( good for ~10 uses according to the back, yes it is unused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Perricone MD Firming Neck Therapy .25 oz 

Supersmile Whitening On-the-Go .21 oz 

 VICHY Ultra Mattifying Oil Free Lotion SPF 15 .1 oz 

YBF plum noir eyeliner pencil with sharpener

UD All Nighter setting spray deluxe bottle .51 oz

*would trade for: *

a brown stila sparkly liquid eyeliner

kerastase products

fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15 Algenist products Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo UD Primer Potion (eyelid prmer) *LULU ORGANICS LAVENDER AND SAGE POWDER * *BY TERRY CREME DE ROSE** *   ... and other things, PM me 



  So far I have successfully traded with: miss6aby, marybbryant, skylola, mega789, bluemustang, theredwonder, akharri285, meaganola, Eva Papoutsi, heather4602, onthecontrary      thanks!


----------



## lechatonrose (May 20, 2012)

Great trade with beautyandbrains


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 20, 2012)

deleted for new post


----------



## Wida (May 20, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I love this trade forum!  I've been fortunate enough to have wonderful trades with jadedbeauty, yousoldtheworld, lady41, tameloy, MakeupGalore, and tigrlilyem.  I've been able to trade away products that I probably wouldn't have used and I was able to get ones that I love.  Thanks to all!


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2012)

Updated (and complete!) swap list.  I would be more than happy to do a multiple-item swap for the right things!

*Birchbox *(perfumes are below in their own section):


beautyblender blendercleanser (1oz each?  No size listed) x2
Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap (0.25 fl oz) x2 
Kerastase Age Premium Masque Substantif (15ml)
Kerastase Age Premium Bain Substantif (1 fl oz) x2
Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer (5ml)
Eye Rock designer liner (the Birchbox 4-pack)
Vichy Purete Thermale eye makeup remover (1 oz bottle)
Oscar Blandi Protein Mist for Restyling Hair (2 oz.  Used a couple of times on very short hair)
Redken shine brilliance shine flash glistening mist (2.1 oz.  Used once on very short hair)
Color Club classic nail polish in He Loves Me (.25oz., unopened by me, but it arrived with a couple of smudges on the bottle)
Befine Gentle Cleanser single-serve pack (.34 oz, unopened)

*Sample Society*:


Alterna UV Plus Fade-Proof Fluide (0.25 fl oz)
Colorescience Pro SPF 20 Travel Puff (Illuminating Pearl Powder)
Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum (0.169 oz)

*Sircle Samples*:


Napoleon Perdis Coral Island lipgloss in strawberry (opened see what the color looked like on the wand, not used)

*Conscious Box/Eco-Emi* (they blend together for me, and I can't recall for sure which items came from what subscription):


Ancient Minerals magnesium oil (1 oz sprayer)
Oluv Suds olive oil soap bar (I'm not sure how much this is, but my guesstimate is that it's about 1"x1.5"x0.5") (not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Soap Box Soaps bar (guesstimate: about 2"x0.75"x0.5") (also not in a sealed package, but it's how it arrived)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Energy conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize shampoo (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalize conditioner (1 oz.  Opened to sniff but not used)
The All Natural Face mineral eye shadows (Peach Ice and Purple Sunset, in adorable teeny tiny plastic clamshells), gel eyeliner (That Black), and brush (I'm considering the shadows, liner, and brush as one item for the purpose of a swap)
Vitacare toothbrush (medium firmness) 
Badger lip tint &amp; shimmer in a sort of bronzy shade (Not sure of size.  About a third of a normal lip balm, maybe?  Opened to see shade -- too warm for my skintone -- but not used)
Old Post Road Oils Pear Tree liquid soap, 2.5 oz (opened to sniff, not used)
Baker Creek heirloom lettuce seeds 

*Macy's gift-with-purchase*:


Clinique High Impact mascara in black (gift-with-purchase, 0.14 oz, unopened)
Clinique double-ended lipstick (Raspberry Glace, unopened/unused, size unknown) and lipgloss (Fireberry, unopened/unused, size unknown) (this is also a GWP item)
Clinique Color Surge eye shadow trio (strawberry fudge duo plus slate stay matte)/blusher (new clover) combo compact with mirror and applicators (another GWP item, opened but not used)

*Julep*:


Leah (bright shimmery grass green.  Used once)
Rachel (copper shimmer.  Completely unused.  Not even opened to swatch)

*Perfume samples*:


Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (opened to sniff, unused; I will include a 1.5ml sprayer with this upon request) x2 
Dior Miss Dior perfume x2 (I won't bother sending a sprayer like I usually do with perfume samples since this one is already in a sprayer)
Atelier Orange Sanguine cologne (standard perfume sample size, still sealed in glassine envelope with postcard)
Love perfume samples but hate that they're usually not in sprayers?  I have the solution!  A whole bunch of 1.5 ml atomizers.  Just pour your sample in, snap the sprayer on top (I usually cushion the top and bottom with a washcloth because they require a bit of force to close, but a little too much force will shatter it.  After you feel two gentle pops, it's ready to use.  The first pop means it's seated, for lack of a better word, and the second means it's sealed), and there you go.  They're non-refillable, but if you just want to use the perfume sample up without having to mess with the vial every time, they're perfect.  

*Miscellaneous*:


Truth Art Beauty custom-blended bath salts (opened to sniff but unused.  Dead Sea salt, organic oatmeal, organic ylang ylang and lavender essential oils.  11 oz, aka full-sized)

*Sachets*!  From various sources, almost none of which I can recall, but they're all either from various boxes or from stores.  Note:  if items are listed together, they are all part of the same sample strip, so I'm considering them to be one sample:


Desert Essence Organics almond hand and body lotion (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger shampoo (0.25 oz)
Desert Essence Organics green apple &amp; ginger conditioner (0.25 oz)
Eco-Dent original mint tooth brushing powder (0.02 oz, enough for one day/two brushings) x2
Eco-Dent Between! dental gum (2-piece packet)
Julep Glycolic Hand Scrub (2 ml)
Julep spf 30 hand cream (2 ml)
L'Oreal Youth Code day/night cream (1 ml)
Vichy Cellu Destock cellulite cream (0.23 oz)
Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture shampoo and conditioner (0.33 oz each)
Pangea Organics Nigerian ginger with lavender and thyme facial cream (0.07 oz)
Fekkai Moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (9 ml each)
Fekkai glossing cream (9 g)
Kiehl's Hair Conditioner and Grooming Aid Formula 133 (0.17 oz) x2
Kiehl's Creme with Silk Groom (0.17 oz)
John Frieda Full Repair Full Body shampoo and conditioner (0.28 oz each)
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean shampoo and conditioner (0.34 oz each)
Kelapo coconut oil (0.5 oz)
Artisana coconut oil (1.19 oz)
Deep Steep candy-mint foot cream (0.25 oz)
Dr. Robin for kids spf 30+ sunscreen (0.8 oz)
Flawless ingrown hair serum (2 ml)
Neuma blow dry lotion, smoothing creme, and style texturizer (0.25 oz each)
Neuma renew shampoo and conditioner (0.25 oz each)

*Wishlist*:


Clark's Botanicals lip tint
lip balms (I'm a huge lip balm addict!  But if there's any tint, it needs to be very cool and preferably pink rather than purple)
JR Watkins products
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb  
Les Palais des Thes tea

bright pink lipstick/stain
Julep nail polish in Claire, Courtney, Robin, Alfre, Gayle, or Viola
Julep Daylight Defense lotion
Caudalie hand and nail cream

Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo
twistband skinny headband (only the headband!   My hair is *far* too short for the hairties)

Great trades with Jennabean, missionista, theredwonder, miss6baby, yanelib27, skylola123, sweeks, Becca8093, wagz379, erikalisa55 and heather4602!


----------



## Hilde (May 20, 2012)

Updated here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1110#post_1879331


----------



## lorizav (May 20, 2012)

I have the brand new Miracle Skin Transformer in Glow

And Color Club in Clambake Coral that was used for 1 mani, if anyone is interested

Thanks


----------



## lady41 (May 21, 2012)

*fresh sugar lip treatment (minni swatched once clear)* 
*fresh sugar lip treatment the reddish pink one (minni swatched once)*

*Olay professional intensive treatment face mask*

*Myface Mymix foundation in medium 02 (new beaut army)*

*Philosophy field of flowers bpdy lotoin (new deluxe sample)*

*Studio Gear lipstick in Winter red (Myglam new)*

*NYX roll on shimmer in purple (Myglam swatched once)*

*Blow straightening emulsion (fullsized used once)*

*Tresemme freshstart dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized used once)*

*OPI shatter polish in silver shatter (fullsized used once)*

*Hard Candy sheer envy face primer ( deluxe sample)*

*Stila eyeshadow in Dahlia (single pan swatched a few times)*

wishlist​ 
*Stila liquid eyeliner from may bb (any color except the blue)* 
*Lipfusion from this months bb*

*WEI buffing beads*

*skin 79 cream*

*Dr.Jart*

*Kate somerville face tanning pads*

*St tropez self tanner*

*cargo eye bronzer*

make me an offer I am open to many things​


----------



## missmaggie5 (May 21, 2012)

Updated trading list

*Things I have (all brand new unless I said differently):*

Stila eyeliner in Rock Candy

Gold Color Club nail polish from May BB

Origins Starting Over moisturizer 1.7 oz

Kerastase Cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets from May BB

Dr. Jarts Beauty Balm from May BB (x2)

Basis facial cleansing cloth (packet of one cloth)

Clinique repairwear foundation (shade 03) .05 oz

*Things I want:*

Any Skin79 Beauty Balm

Dior Diorshow mascara

Pastel nail polishes

I'm open to other makeup, PM me


----------



## tameloy (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _**UPDATE* - Currently only*_ looking for things on my wishlist. Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 21, 2012)

I am looking for a Dr Jart + Premium Beauty Balm deluxe sample






I have a whole bunch of stuff and will find something to trade you, just tell me what you are looking for:  makeup, hair, skin, etc


----------



## MeanWife (May 21, 2012)

Updated list later in thread....


----------



## SeptEllis (May 21, 2012)

Bumping* ...Updated list...* new items in orange

-Up for Trade - all unused unless otherwise specified; have noted if products still have seal or sticker in place

-can obtain photos is needed

-Will ship within USA

Birchbox items:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner - Curaco - (had 2, only 1 left, the other is traded) - .05 oz/1.7 ml
Color Club - Disco Nap - .25 oz/7ml
Arquiste Flor y Canto - .038 oz / 1.13 ml (opened to sniff) 

Sample Society Items:


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Acne &amp; Shine Control) - .17 oz/5 ml

Stila Forever Your Curl - .12 oz/3.5 ml - sealed (pending)

Other:


BareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer (Combination Skin) - .17 oz / 5 ml
Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss - Fiore (light pinky plum) - .16 oz / 4.7 ml
Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - 20 g / .75 oz - sealed
Sleek Mini High Shine lip gloss - In Your Dreams (plum-ish) - 1.5 ml, key chain hook 
John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz / 103 ml - in box
Avon Naturals Body Spray - Lemon Blossom &amp; Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sprayed once to test
Avon Naturals Body Lotion - Lemon Blossom Y Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sealed
Lancome 3 pc Brush set - from GWP, Has plastic wrappers on brushes; looks like foundation, blush and eyeshadow brush
Moroccanoil Frizz Control  - 3.4 oz / 100 ml - in box

Makeup Forever - Aqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner (Black) - .025 oz / 7 g - it's  a mini size and sealed wrapping

Sephora Ultra-smoothing primer - .27 oz / 8 ml
Laura Mercier Foundation Primer (not oil-free) .5 oz / 14.7 ml
Clear Prep FX Matte Foundation Primer Anti-Acne Treatment (salicylic acid) - .16 oz / 5 ml
Boscia BB Cream SPF 27 PA++ - .35 oz / 10 g - expires Oct 2013 - swatched once &amp; too dark for my fair skin
Borghese Cura Forte - Moisture Intensifier - .5 oz/15 ml &amp; 1 oz/30 ml

NeoStrata Exfoliating Wash - 1.3 oz / 40 ml

Wen Cleansing Conditioner - Fig - 6 oz (not used)



Wish List:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in shades of  Flash
One Love Organics products

Juice Beauty products
BB cream
Bond No. 9 perfume samples (love Bleecker St but want to try other scents)
natural products
* am open to suggestions as well

*Great trades with: DuckyGirl, SleepyKat*


----------



## mszJessica (May 21, 2012)

Update

What I have available for trade:

*BirchBox*

Willa Face Towelettes Lavender (used 1 - 9 left)

Shiseido Oil Blotting paper (10 sheets)

Annick Goutal - Petite Cherie (0.06oz)

Arquiste L'etrog (0.038 oz)

*NBTT*

Philiosophy Amazing Grace 1 Fl Oz (Used a pee sized amount)

*MyGlam*

April MyGlam bag

Purlisse essential daily Moisturizer (foil)

*GlossyBox*

CO Bigelow Body Lotion (lavender-pepermint formula) (Full Size)

*Beauty Fix*

Canyon Ranch: light-weight moisture (used 1x) (Full Size)

Chella Enzyme Exfoliating Mask (used 1x) (Full Size)

DermaQuest: Skin Vitalight (used 2x) (Full Size)

Nick Chavez Honey and Peppermint full size conditioner (8 oz) (95% full)

*Julep*

Sarah

*Misc*

---Skin Care---

Clairvoyant Beauty - Depuffing Cucumber &amp; Cranberry Eye Gel (95% organic) - .135 oz (My favorite eye gel!!)

Neutrogena Fresh Foaming Cleanser (.5 oz)

Nivea Extended Moisture Body Lotion (1 Fl oz)

Welda Almond Soothing Facial Lotion (0.16oz)

Welda Iris Hydrating Night Cream (0.17oz)

Welda Iris Hydrating Day Cream (0.17oz)

Apothederm moisturizer (.5 oz - never used)

BareMinerals The New Power Couple - Cleanser &amp; Moisturizer (Foil)

Caudalie vinoperfect serum (0.06oz)

---MakeUp---

L'oreal Magic Lumi light infusing primer (foil)

Napoleon perdis lipgloss in nude (full size) (swatched on hand)

Ulta double sided lipgloss (Illusion&amp;Plush) (swatched on arm to see color)

Sephora Ultra Smoothing Primer (.27 oz)

Smashbox Photo Finish (Foil - 0.053 oz)

Elf Eye Lid Primer

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment Spf 15 (No tint)

---Misc----

Pantene Fine to Volume Conditioner (1.7oz)

Belle Ame Soap Samples (Jazzy Bee Good, Judge Brownie, Honey Almond, Caribbean Coconut, Fresh Bamboo, Life's a Beach, Juicylicious, Citrus Cilantro)

Redken All Soft (Shampoo &amp; Conditioner) Foil - .35oz

---Perfume---

Ralph Lauren Romance (0.05 oz)

Versace Bright Crystal (0.05 oz)

Clinique happy. (0.05 oz)

Guess Gold (Large Deluxe Sample)

*What I'm looking for:* BB Cream

beauty blender

liners, shadows, lipgloss/lipstick

+ more. I'm open to offers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me if interesed

A++ with FireNRice (2), sleepycat, miss6aby (2), Ching Chang, Xlisaa, skylola123, goldphishe, bethm, LyndaV, mega789


----------



## Hilde (May 21, 2012)

Updated my list and added 2 UD liners, you can find it here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1050#post_1876704


----------



## lechatonrose (May 21, 2012)

updated on a future post and on my trade thread listed in my sig


----------



## onthecontrary (May 22, 2012)

deleted


----------



## sleepykat (May 22, 2012)

*Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades*


----------



## Denise Moya (May 22, 2012)

.


----------



## eschwanda (May 22, 2012)

*What I have*

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20

Zoya Spring collection-Lotus

Zoya spring collection-Cho (fullsize)

Zoya spring collection- Farrah (Fullsize)

Jouer lipgloss in Tender

Jouer lipgloss in Peony

Jouer lipgloss in Mimosa

Flora by Gucci Tuberose

Flora by Gucci Magnolia

Flora by Gucci Gardenia

Clinique self sun body moisturizer in light/medium

Clinique 7 day scrub cream

Clinique rinse off foaming cleanser

Clinique dramatically different lotion

*What I want*

Beauty Blender

Peter Thomas Roth anti-shine mattifying gel

Miss Jessieâ€™s products

Revolution organics freedom glow beauty balm

Dirt scrubs

Benefit products

Kerastase

*Successful trades withâ€¦*

Auntboo

Thewendybird

Memu0106 (x2)

Ampym

oOlivecolored

Lady41

Amber Barrera

Cclayson

JadedBeauty

Yousoldtheworld

Tamala Nails

Meanwife

Ilikegiants

Heather4602

Tawnyanshawn

Duckygirl

Playedinloops


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 22, 2012)

Deleted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (May 22, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list

Nail Stuff

Julep Sophia (swatched)

Julep Anne

Julep Hayden

Julep Annette?? (the print is coming off the white label -- can't tell for sure but looking at the color and online it appears to be Annette -- it is light gray with no shimmer)

OPI Avojuice Mini 1 oz --  Vanilla Snowflake

Zoya True and Feel spoons (not actual polish -- it's the plastic with the nail polish colors on it)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz jasmine blow dry smoothing cream

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

FHI Heat Hot Sauce 2 oz.

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz (full-size)

Make-up
Urban Decay Loose Pigment Graffiti (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Healthy Blush (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Sunny Berry (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size, still in package)

Sephora Full Action Extreme Effect Mascara Sample Size 0.1 fl oz (sealed package)

bareMinerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence Sample Size 2mL (sealed package)

Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara (travel size)

Perfume

JLo Sunkissed Glo Perfume full-size 1.0 oz (new in box)

Other

Aromatherapy Associate De-Stress Muscle Gel 15ml (sample size)

Wishlist

OPI Polishes / Products

Julep Pedicure Products

Strivectin SD

Miracle Skin Transformer

By Terry Creme de Rose

Facial Masks

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!! _

_




_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem

awall18

chingchang

jbird1175

mszJessica

CRB882

Denise Moya


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 22, 2012)

Updated on page...39?


----------



## Denise Moya (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone help me? I am trying to leave trader feedback but I am stuck on this part: Enter the classified URL of the item you traded with ____. That URL will look like this:
> 
> ...


 IF THE PERSON DOES NOT HAVE A LINK YOU CAN USE YOUR OWN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## awall18 (May 22, 2012)

I have added a few things.



To trade:

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette

Art of Shaving 4-piece starter kit unscented (for men)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Murad Clarifying Mask 1 oz

dermalogica total eye care spf15 .1oz (never used)

4 pink My Glam brushes from the April and May bags

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Clinique Moisture Surge Intense (sephora sample used once but too moisturizing) 7ml

Julep Polish in Leah (swatched on one nail)

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Julep Polish in Hayden (swatched on one nail)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Waikiki Pikake (used once)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Nerola Orange Blossom (used once)

Pixi Lip Blush in No 4 Love (swatched on hand once)



Things I like:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

Wei buffing beads

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

Fresh Sugar lip treatment

WEN Cleansing Conditioner
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners



open to other suggestions

please PM me it make sure that I see you message

thanks!


----------



## sillylilly05 (May 22, 2012)

Foil Packets

Stila SPF 15 Sheer color tinted moisturizer in Medium 02

Murad skin perfecting lotion

Tiny Samples

Benta Berry scrub fluid 3ml-0.1 fl oz.

Perfume Samples

Bvlgari- Omni Crystalline (Sample Society)

Someday by Justin Bieber

Travel Size Samples


StriVectin-SD for stretch marks and wrinkles (Sample Society)
Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide (Sample Society)
Incoco Silver glitter nail polish stickers (Birchbox)
Eye Rock designer liner
Elizabeth Arden prevage ultra protection anti-aging moisturizer SPF 30
Elizabeth Arden prevage eye cream SPF 15

Other


*Beauty Blender *(I used once to try it so has some foundation markings) (*pending*)
*Elizabeth Arden eyeshadow/blush set* (Aura and Topaz es) Cheekcolor (Sunblush) This was a gwp and probably the size of a drivers license
*Bobbi Brown Shimmering nudes palette*- received this in a swap on makeupalley- Has 7 eyeshadows in it and only 3 have been touched-and only been touched maybe twice each if that (*pending)* 
*Clinique color surge eyeshadow duo *with smoldering plum blush and twilight mauve and brandied plum eyeshadow - One es was touched once--can't even tell-plus both brushes are in there and unused.
*Nyx eyeshadow in ORO*- never used but has a little nik on left side
*Nyx eyeshadow in Deep Purple*-used a couple of times
*Elizabeth Arden Lipstick in Coraline-* Never used
*Clinique full sized quick blush in Berry on Time*- (Used maybe twice)



Wish List

Kerastase

Anything Lush( never tried anything from there!)

Stila

Urban Decay

Mac

BB Creams

Smashbox primer

Laura mercier translucent powder

Eyeliners, eyeshadow, highlighters--try me!

want to try cream blushes!

Bronzing oils or any bronzing samples that won't turn this pale girl orange lol

Hair elixirs

Body scrubs

Open to anything! Sort of new to this board but have had swaps from Makeup Alley- http://www.makeupalley.com/p_jessawess1

Had successful swaps with

Smokeye22

tigrlilyem


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

You know ladies, I don't know if my obsession with swapping or beauty subs is worse lol. Even if our boxes are not that pleasing to us personally, this forum really gives us the opportunity to find what we were hoping for and that is just really cool. Fortunately, I've enjoyed all the boxes I've received from my different subs, but have been lucky to find things on here that I really wanted to try/would use more...awesome. Now, I wish next month would hurry up and get here, so we'd all have some fresh stuff to swap lol.


----------



## sihaya (May 23, 2012)

**** Updated 5/23/12 ~ would love to trade for Ojon Restorative shampoo since I have the conditioner and would like the set. *

*The following items are new and unopened unless otherwise stated: *


Alterna Bamboo UV+ Fade proof fluide 0.25 oz (SS May)
Murad Skin Perfecting primer 0.17oz (SS March)
Colorscience PRO Loose Mineral Travel puff illuminating pearl powder (SS May)
 
Dermstore lipquench 0.21oz (Myglam April)
 
Miracle Skin Transformer Body in Glow 0.5 oz(May BB)
Color club nailpolish in clambake coral. (May BB)
Kiehls Abyssine cream (May BB)
 
Blooming Fuchsia Body Butter from Pier 1 Imports 3.2 oz (full-size)
Clarins Instant Smooth Self-Tanning 0.14oz
Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow pencil in Clash (travel-size- swatched on clean hand)

Also I have the Frownies packets from The look bag which I am willing to send as an extra with anyone who wants to trade any other item.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know ladies, I don't know if my obsession with swapping or beauty subs is worse lol. Even if our boxes are not that pleasing to us personally, this forum really gives us the opportunity to find what we were hoping for and that is just really cool. Fortunately, I've enjoyed all the boxes I've received from my different subs, but have been lucky to find things on here that I really wanted to try/would use more...awesome. Now, I wish next month would hurry up and get here, so we'd all have some fresh stuff to swap lol.


 my sentiments exactly, misslindajean!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my sentiments exactly, misslindajean!


 Maybe it's just MUT in general...I'm feeling like a freak these days, lol..very OCD with check my phone, computer..my word! Some of my friends are not really into makeup or personal beauty and even those that are don't keep up to date or seem as interested as I am with experimenting, but they always want to dig in my stash pile and play lol. So this is a great outlet for my alter ego, a diva/makeup junkie/beauty addict/product hoarder in training.


----------



## miss6aby (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe it's just MUT in general...I'm feeling like a freak these days, lol..very OCD with check my phone, computer..my word! Some of my friends are not really into makeup or personal beauty and even those that are don't keep up to date or seem as interested as I am with experimenting, but they always want to dig in my stash pile and play lol. So this is a great outlet for my alter ego, a diva/makeup junkie/beauty addict/product hoarder in training.


 My boyfriend always goes "are you talking to your new buddies on that forum again" LOL 

YES AND SO WHAT?!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You all complete me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend always goes "are you talking to your new buddies on that forum again" LOL
> 
> ...


 Lol...that's so cute! Ditto!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend always goes "are you talking to your new buddies on that forum again" LOL
> 
> ...


 Oof.  My fiance' is finally coming over from Italy next week.  I might have to seriously cut down on my checking of this thread or he's going to think i'm nuts!  Please don't change your mind because of my current obsession, dear, sweet _understanding_ fiance'...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

lol you guys are silly

but its true! my sis is always asking me - 'are you looking at boxes again?? who cares what ppl are getting!' ** I care** lol


----------



## Baberanza (May 23, 2012)

*UPDATED &amp; BUMPED!

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-Studio Gear Lipstick in 'Redwood' (unused, unopened)

-Silver &amp; Hearts Nail Appliques in May Glam Bag (unused)

-Smashbox Mini HyperLash Mascara in Blackout (unused)

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just don't like the brush.

Wishlist -

Benetint

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## jenn80802000 (May 23, 2012)

Looking to swap

Items available ALL are new unopened

*Sample size*

Pevonia Gift Card $15

Ojon Volume advance condtioner 1oz

Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Radium

Bliss foot patrol 1oz

Bliss soapy sap 2oz

Clinique take the day off makeup remover 1.7 oz

AHAVA moisturizer .51 oz

Fekkai Glossing cream sample packet .3oz

Fekkai color care shampoo sample packet .3oz

DR Jart BB Cream (qt 2)

BAmboo luminous shine mist .85oz

TWIST band in green

BLinc mascara .141oz

Sundari firming body exfoliator .21oz

John masters organics citrus and neroli detangler

*Full size*

VS Beauty rush lip balm in I want candy

Loreal true match roller shade-N3 

Studio Gear Lipstick color Salsa

MY Glam All Belle lashes in yellow haunt

MY Glam nail bling (May box)

Sally hansen salon effects in 430-tri bal it on

MAybelline volum'express mascara very black

Kiehls rare earth pore minimizing lotion 2.5oz

Kiehls rare earth pore refining tonic 8.4oz

Lancome gel radiance 4.2oz

Looking for:

BB

face primer

Mac products

eyeliners

blush

eyeshadow

Makeup brushes

palettes

Basically any makeup products or tools prefer nudes

Willing to trade multiple samples for full size products


----------



## Coocabarra (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend always goes "are you talking to your new buddies on that forum again" LOL
> 
> ...


 Hahaha! I know, my hubby thinks I am a little crazy! I'm like, "I don't think I'm going to trade anymore", then my hubby says "yeah right" and then the next month rolls around and I am sucked back in again like a vacuum! It's amazing how many fantabulous people I have met on here!



> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oof.  My fiance' is finally coming over from Italy next week.  I might have to seriously cut down on my checking of this thread or he's going to think i'm nuts!  Please don't change your mind because of my current obsession, dear, sweet _understanding_ fiance'...


 
He will understand...eventually! It's an obsession, and nobody can fully understand unless you are one of us, I think!


----------



## sleepykat (May 24, 2012)

*Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades*


----------



## Denise Moya (May 24, 2012)

*.*


----------



## phillygirl28 (May 24, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## kcrowebird (May 24, 2012)

Updated list: (This is what I have)   full size Philosophy heavenly illuminator full size Philosophy Superglossy, SPF 15

.25 oz Zoya in Holly

full size Essie in Mink Muffs

full size Essie in Chinchilly

color club in Disco Nap (sample from BB)

color club in the bright neon orange from the March (?) BB

.25 oz Zoya in Bevin PENDING

fresh soy face cream sample

Pangea organics facial scrub

Grandma Stelle's hand soap

Ojon damage reverse conditioner PENDING

Borghese moisture intensifier

things I would LOVE:

any Philosophy skincare

Blinc mascara

Algenist anything

Dr. Jart BB cream

Ojon volumizing shampoo

anything Benefit

NARS

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 24, 2012)

Update - new items in bold

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

Birchbox Samples:

Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)

Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink

Deluxe Samples:

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz

H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz

Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz

Boscia Oil Free Hydration - .33 fl oz

Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz

*Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)*

*Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)*

*Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea ( I have a few packs of this)*

*Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set)*

*Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)*

*Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)*

*Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz*

*Benefit Stay Don't Stray*

Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB (comes in a _very_ cute bottle)

Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube

Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz

Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)

*Tarte Clean Slate Flawless Primer - .25 fl oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio - tried small amount 1x)*

*CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz*

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Aveeno Sking Relief Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion - 1 fl oz

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*

MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)

MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)

C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (From Glossybox)

Hello Kitty Noir Eyeshadow and Lip Gloss Palette (HUGE - Brand new, stilled wrapped. Was gifted to me twice!)

*Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)*

*Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)*

Perfume Samples:

Kate Spade Twirl

Lolita Lempicka

Incanto Bliss

Donna Karan Cashmere Mist

Clean Warm Cotton

Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique

Marc Jacobs Daisy

Versace Versus

Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria

Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

_*Looking for:*_

*Orofluido Elixr*

Oscar Blandi Jasmine hair serum

Tarte Lipsurgence

Jouer Moisture Tint in Pearl

Pangea Lip balm

Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Shampoo

Stila Liners (black or blue)

Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x3!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida*


----------



## heather4602 (May 24, 2012)

> I updated and added items so I am deleting this one!


----------



## Crys83 (May 25, 2012)

PLEASE BE CAREFUL TRADING ..WAS A NEWBIE GOT RIPPED OFF BY SENDING MY PACKAGE OUT FIRST NEVER RECEIVED ONE IN RETURN!!!!


----------



## miss6aby (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crys83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> PLEASE BE CARFUL WITH TRADING WITH "AMBERRSTARR" ..I was a newbie and she was weary I sent out a package to her and she never sent mine out to me , constant excuses and I now know I was taken advantage of! I will no longer be doing any trades due to her mistrust!!!


 That is odd. I have done a couple trades with her. There was always communication even if there was a delay. I hope you get your package soon and you will stay on the thread! It's too bad that you had a bad experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

I have been swaplifted before but that is why it is very important to leave each other feedback.


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2012)

From my understanding, as I've been contacted about this, is that the trader (AmberStarr) had a delay in shipping by a few days. I have not heard from Crys83 in regards to the matter but I have heard from AmberStarr.

Suffice it to say we have a rule here at MUT and that's trade at your own risk. I don't trade because I'm bad at getting to the post office (nearest post office is 10 miles from me) and I HATE the UPS Store since it's such a rip off (I worked for a short time at a UPS Store so I know they mark prices up 30% while my local one where I worked the owner marked things up 40%).


----------



## SeptEllis (May 25, 2012)

Bumped listed


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2012)

Hey Traders,

I've updated this: *[How do I] leave a user feedback, if they are not the thread author?*


----------



## jbird1175 (May 25, 2012)

I'm getting my second BB and sadly it's the exact same box I got on my other account. Maybe my loss will be your gain? 

*UPDATED 5/17/12*

Dr. Jart BB cream (x2)

Twistband Hair tie

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (never been used)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store or salon beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Green color 

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in any other color besides Joy or Charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum

Dior Mascara (open to other mascara)

Kiehl's products

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider)

Or make me an offer! 

Great trades with: jennabean, Lynda V, kweenah, bethm, MissLindaJean, tigrlilyem


----------



## Crys83 (May 25, 2012)

> From my understanding, as I've been contacted about this, is that the trader (AmberStarr) had a delay in shipping by a few days. I have not heard from Crys83 in regards to the matter but I have heard from AmberStarr. Suffice it to say we have a rule here at MUT and that's trade at your own risk. I don't trade because I'm bad at getting to the post office (nearest post office is 10 miles from me) and I HATE the UPS Store since it's such a rip off (I worked for a short time at a UPS Store so I know they mark prices up 30% while my local one where I worked the owner marked things up 40%).


. There was no delay In shipment, because it was never sent out, she was suppose send out fri, then sat then mon haven't heard anything since Sunday from her. So I now get it is trade at own risk..I've learned my lesson , go with your gut instinct from beginning!


----------



## Hilde (May 25, 2012)

Updated later in the thread.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Auntboo (May 26, 2012)

> . There was no delay In shipment, because it was never sent out, she was suppose send out fri, then sat then mon haven't heard anything since Sunday from her. So I now get it is trade at own risk..I've learned my lesson , go with your gut instinct from beginning!


 I obviously don't know any of the circumstances here but I will say that I generally don't start getting worried about trades-gone-wrong until at _least_ a couple weeks have passed. Life is unruly and sometimes things come up that are more important than shipping tiny bottles of cosmetics. I will grant that in these cases communication is important, but even then, someone may need a week or two to get themselves together enough to be at a point where checking in online becomes feasible. Swaplifting does happen, and it is important to be cautious, but I might suggest waiting a little longer and giving AmberStarr a chance instead of jumping to conclusions after only a week.


----------



## luckylilme (May 26, 2012)

Here's What I have up for trade right now:


Wen- Sweet Almond Mint (MyGlam) 2oz
Color Club- Clambaked Coaral (Birchbox) 0.25 Fl. Oz 
Revolution Freedom Glow- Sunkissed (BirchBox) Swatched once clean hand. (Full Size)
Eye Rock Designer Liner (Birchbox)
Shady Lady by the Balm in Shameless shana (MyGlam) Swatched on clean hand (Full Size)
MyGlam Shadow &amp; Eyeliner Brush from April's bag. (Brand New)

I don't have a wishlist per say. I am pretty open. I love eye shadows, face scrubs and creams. Also interested in a Stila from this months Birchbox (any color). Pm Me


----------



## nikita8501 (May 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Currently I have the following items for trade. I am new to beauty subscription services, so I don't have a whole lot of items, but I have other items that I thought might interest someone! I can take pictures of the items before making a trade. *Items are unused unless stated otherwise*. Thanks a lot!!!

*June Birchbox*

- Eyeko Fat Stick in Charcoal (got two of these)

- Borghese Bagno di Vita Bath Soak (again, got two of these)

*Items from various beauty subscriptions*

- Nail Bling Perfect Manicure in Minutes

- Nick Chavez Angel Drops with Argan Oil - Full size (2oz) - used twice

- Kelly Teegarden Organices Vitality Rose &amp; Cucumber Eye Cream (10ml)

- Purely Cosmetics Pure Mineral Foundation in Maria

- Karuna Brightening Treatment Mask (can be used twice)

*Other Full Sized Items*

- Too Faced Natural Eye Palette (beautiful palette, just don't see myself using it that much - swatched twice)

- Smashbox Brow Tech Trio in Brunette/Taupe - used the wax part twice

- The Body Shop Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream 

- Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold

- Maybelline 24 hr Color Tatto in Audacious Asphalt - swatched twice

*Deluxe samples from kits and GWPs*

- UD Marshmallow Sparkling Lickable Body Powder 0.35 oz

- UD Radium (swatched twice)

- UD Straydog (swatched once) 

- UD Underground (swatched once)

- Benefit the Porefessional

- Benefit Erase Paste in Medium (swatched once with a concealer brush)

- Benefit Bad Gal Mascara

*Nailpolishes - all are full sized unless specified otherwise*

- Essie Polishes - Limo-scene, Steel-ling the scene

- Zoya Mini Polishes - Zuza, Kimber, Myrta

- Julep Polishes - Kelly

*Wishlist*

- Highlighters

- Blushes

- Eyeliners

- Mattifying products, primers etc...

I am pretty flexible and open to anything, do make me an offer on other items too!! Happy trading!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I obviously don't know any of the circumstances here but I will say that I generally don't start getting worried about trades-gone-wrong until at _least_ a couple weeks have passed. Life is unruly and sometimes things come up that are more important than shipping tiny bottles of cosmetics. I will grant that in these cases communication is important, but even then, someone may need a week or two to get themselves together enough to be at a point where checking in online becomes feasible.
> 
> Swaplifting does happen, and it is important to be cautious, but I might suggest waiting a little longer and giving AmberStarr a chance instead of jumping to conclusions after only a week.


 I agree with this. I'm a new trader here, but I've traded on other sites frequently. I try to always ship within a few days, and let people know if it's going to be longer than that, but I realize that life happens and don't *expect* anyone to ship any sooner than a week or so later unless they say they will, and even then, if it's the next week, I totally get it. I would hope that the same benefit of the doubt would be granted to me if I ever ran into any issues with getting something out promptly


----------



## Ampym (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is odd. I have done a couple trades with her. There was always communication even if there was a delay. I hope you get your package soon and you will stay on the thread! It's too bad that you had a bad experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .
> 
> I have been swaplifted before but that is why it is very important to leave each other feedback.


  Yup G. Only trade with people you know or that have FEEDBACK. I have had issues too. Communication is parmount! Even if it takes a month to send me my item just let me know so I do not think I am being swaplifted.


----------



## hrseangel (May 26, 2012)

New to this board but not to the swap or selling thing. I have a 100%FB on Ebay and have done 2 succesfull trades on another forum (MYGLAM FB Swap page).

New to subscription services so I dont have alot of stuff to trade yet. Currently subscribe to 4 services. (Just cancled MYGLAM).

I will always ship within 2 days from date trade is made. I prefer to use the USPS first class.

*TRADE ITEMS:*

Studio Grear "WARM EMBRACE" a darker mauve/brown NEW not even swatched

(2)  Shea Radiance Whippes Shea Butter/kalahari melon apx 1.5oz NEW

PRADA perfume sample NEW in the little PRADA envelope

Old Post Roads "Pear Tree" liquid soap

Biokleen Liquid Laundry soap sample (one load)

(2) Alabu skin care "BABY ME" goats milk soap bar .5oz sealed package

LOREAL Wear Infinite "SWEET CHEMISE" (its a beautiful deep champagne shimmer) FULL SIZE/UNPOENED

ERNO LASZLO sample pack includes 5 individual samples

Both MYGLAM brushes from this month

Dr Hauschka Blackthorn Body wash 5ml/one use package

MAD STYLZ eye shadows (organic/vegan) HIGHLY pigmented pots 3oz screw top. Have 10 of these. NEW replacment samples for the ones I have.

Dr Hauschka face toner

*WISH LIST: *

Orofluido Elixr (or any of their products)

UD liners (used, swatched, new ok) any size

Urban Decay shadow liners

Kelly Tea garden Organics (Face Brightener or the serum...would like to try all her products except for the body polish)

Philosophy Love Sweet Love

*I am a lip gloss nut....so try me. I may not have it yet.

*Sensitive skin care products especially with SS

GREAT TRADE with  yanelib27 (thanks for being the first!!)


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 26, 2012)

Hey guys! I have a full size Stila prime pot in caramel I'd like to trade for the Stila sparkle liquid liner in black! PM me if interested! Thanks! xX


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IF THE PERSON DOES NOT HAVE A LINK YOU CAN USE YOUR OWN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!


----------



## lady41 (May 27, 2012)

*fresh sugar lip treatment swatched once clear( the smaller tube*)
*fresh sugar lip treatment the reddish pink one smaller tube( swatched once*)
*Olay professional intensive treatment face mask* 
*Myface Mymix foundation in medium 02 (new beaut army)*

*Philosophy field of flowers body lotoin (new deluxe sample)*

*Studio Gear lipstick in Winter red (Myglam new)*


*Blow straightening emulsion (fullsized used once)* 
*Tresemme freshstart dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized used once)*

*OPI shatter polish in silver shatter (fullsized used once)*


*Stila eyeshadow in Dahlia (single pan swatched a few times)* 
*Stila sparkle eyeliner in curacao (would love to trade this for any other color from this months bb)*

*Zoya professional lacquer in caraline fullsized from the blogger collection (painted 1 nail with this)*

*color culb polish in disco nap (new)*

*Wishlist*​ 
*Stila liquid eyeliner from may bb (any color except the blue)* 
*Lipfusion from this months bb*

*WEI buffing beads*

*skin 79 cream*


*Kate somerville face tanning pads* 
*St tropez self tanner*

*cargo eye bronzer*

make me an offer i love bronzer and face shimmers .​


----------



## MeanWife (May 27, 2012)

New list later in thread


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 28, 2012)

deleted for updated list


----------



## kcrowebird (May 28, 2012)

. How do I delete a post i made? lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 28, 2012)

Edited because I traded my item.


----------



## skylola123 (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone here is a list of everything I have. I am moving and didn't realize how much stuff I have! 

Here is my updated list:

Full size:

-Becca Eye tint in Pewter

-NYC Blush Creme Stick in Big Apple Blush (swatched for color)

-NYX Roll on Shimmer in Almond

-NYX Roll on Shimmer in Olive

-Clnique City Block 25 SPF Face Protector 

-Revolutions Organics Lipgloss in Freedom

-NYX Eyeshadow in Skin Tight (swatched color)

-NYX Blush in Pinched (dupe for NARS Orgasm, I have swatched the color &amp; the NYX has been rubbed off)

-Vapour Lipgloss in Hypnotic

-Blossoms Eyeshadow in Dreamy Girl

-Milani Eye Tech Liquid Eyeliner in Black

Samples:

-Clinique Colour Surge Eyeshadow Trio in Sable/Sparkling Sage/Day Break

-Clinique Colour Eyeshadow Quad in Chocolate chip/stone violet/single shade from pink chocolate quad/ single shade from blushing nude trio

-Borghese Fango Brillante Mud Mask

-Kahina Argan Oil

-Kahina Facial Lotion (2x)

-Clinique Lipgloss in Mystic &amp; Lipstick in Shy (dual ended)

-X out Shine Control helps eliminate shine

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

-Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser (2X)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Protection Serum 

-Neutrogena Visibly Bright Daily Facial Cleanser 

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser

-Lancome Eye Creme 3x High Resolution Refill 

-Clinique Colour Surge Eyeshadow Trio in Come Heather/Lilac Truffle/Seashell Pink

-Clinique High Impact Mascara

-Clinique High Lengths Mascara 

-Blinc Eyeliner in Black 

-Oscar Blandi Hair Serum

-Zoya in Lotus 

-Laura Geller Spackle Primer in Bronze

-J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Body Lotion

-Freeman Facial Anti-Stree Mask Dead Sea Minerals

-Lavera Mango Hair Care Treatment

-Clinique Skin Types 1/2 Cleanser/Toner/Moisturizer samples 

-Tarte Blush in Dollface (Swatched but too light for my skin tone)

Perfume Samples

-Halle by Halle Berry 

-Arquiste L'Etrog

-Kate Spade Twirl

-Aquolina Pink Sugar

-Taylor Swift Wonderstruck 

I am really open to anything message me if you see anything you like!


----------



## Baberanza (May 28, 2012)

here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)

sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-Studio Gear Lipstick in 'Redwood' (unused, unopened)

-Silver &amp; Hearts Nail Appliques in May Glam Bag (unused)

-Smashbox Mini HyperLash Mascara in Blackout (unused)

-mini UD primer potion in 'original' i used this about 2x, didn't use a lot of product

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just don't like the brush.

-Soft Lips Lip Balm in Vanilla. Unopened. Not in packaging though, because it came in a duo pack and I took the other lip balm in it.

Wishlist -

Benetint

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha, Selena

Zoya - Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal, Zuza

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## Fairest of all (May 28, 2012)

Updated list posted


----------



## lady41 (May 29, 2012)

HEY EVERYONE i HAVE THE STILA EYELINER IN THE BLUE i WOULD LOVE TO TRADE FOR ANY OTHER COLOR IN THIS MONTHS BB IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED! THANKS


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 29, 2012)

Updated on next page!!


----------



## bethm (May 29, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

OPI Avojuice Mini 1 oz --  Vanilla Snowflake

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (fs -- swatched)

Zoya Bekka (fs -- swatched)

Essie Cocktail Party (fs)

China Glaze Matte Magic (used once -- smaller bottle but I believe that is the only size of Matte Magic that was sold in the store)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz (full-size)

Rusk Deep Shine Protective Oil Treatment (sample size 0.25 oz -- never used but looks 1/2 full in the little container)

Make-up
Urban Decay Loose Pigment Graffiti (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Healthy Blush (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Sunny Berry (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size, still in package)

Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Perfume

JLo Sunkissed Glo Perfume full-size 1.0 oz (new in box)

Other

Wishlist

OPI Polishes / Products

Zoya Polish from the new summer collection (already have Zuza and Wednesday)

Strivectin SD

Facial Masks

Higher-end facial cleansers

Eye creams

NARS / Lorac

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

_



_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, Sillylilly05


----------



## Tina Slaveone (May 29, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## sleepykat (May 29, 2012)

*Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades*


----------



## nfig (May 29, 2012)

Bumping updated list

*MyGlam*Miss Beauty Nail BlingStudio Gear Lipstick in CinnabarX-Out Shine Control Gel 0.75 oz
NYX Shimmer Roll On in Taupe - swatched 1x
April Makeup Bag
May Makeup Bag*Birchbox**The Look Bag*Pur-Lisse Purlisse pur-protect Essential Daily Moisturizer 0.5 fl ozL'Oreal Eye Shadow in Negligee

Rain Cosmetics Conceal Reveal Flawless Foundation in Golden Garter NIB full size 1.2oz
Rain Cosmetics Glam Lipstick in VIP List Full Size, NIB

The New Black Nail Polish - not sure of shade name, it's a shimmery coral/orange
The New Black Nail Polish - not sure of shade name, it's a shimmery periwinkleErno Laszlo - The Hollywood Collection. Five foil packets of different skin care*Misc.*Becca Resurfacing Primer 0.5 ozNUME Style Finishing Serum 2 oz

Targe Lipsurgence in Lively, swatched 2x

Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream #23 - full size about 90% remaining.The pump is a little bit temperamental in that it works sometimes and not others. You could always screw the top off to get the product out (I haven't had to do that yet, I've always managed to get it to work.)

Beaute Cosmetics - Lip &amp; Cheek Stain Gel in Fluoron - 90% left

IQ Derma Clear Remedy Hydrating Lotion NIB 3.4 oz

IQ Derma Purifying Cleanser NIB 3.4 oz
NUME Style Vintage Giraffe Flat Iron - used a handful of times
Mally Beauty Evercolor Starlight Waterproof Eyeliner in Midnight - with box, swatched 1x

Bare Escentuals eyeshadow in Dune - tried 1x
Tarte Lip Surgence in Lively - swatched 2x
Orifluido Elixir - I have two of these 0.17 oz

*Wishlist:*

Shu Uemura Cleansing Shampoo Oil
Kerastase - any
Twistbands - looking for headbands
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick
Algenist
Amika - any
Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint (in Pearl or Glow)

Jouer - Lip Gloss
Fresh Sugar Rose Tint Lip Treatment


----------



## skylola123 (May 29, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Fairest of all (May 30, 2012)

Updated List below


----------



## miss6aby (May 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

As you *BUMP* your lists. When you get a chance... to try to go back to your previous list and just wipe it out?

I think it'll keep the pages cleaner, non-reptitive and easier for everyone to skim through all the lists.

If you do not know how to edit/delete the post. I don't think you can necessarily delete it. You just go in and clear it. 

It's the pencil icon on the lower left hand side of your post.

Unless there's a better way. I don't know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you!!

Happy Swapping!

G


----------



## kcrowebird (May 30, 2012)

* **Trade list! (New unless specified.*) 

  What I have: full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged Korres Pomegranate Mattifying Primer (foil)- 0.05 oz from sephora PENDING Caudalie Premier Eye Cream - 0.03 oz from sephora PENDING Philosophy retractable powder brush full size essie in Turquoise and Caicos PENDING full size essie in Tart deco PENDING
full size Philosophy heavenly illuminator full size Philosophy Superglossy, SPF 15 in follow your dreams full size Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in bare your soul full size Philosophy The Color of Grace art of blushing in pink dreams .25 oz Zoya in Holly
fresh soy face cream sample (foil packet) MIA
Pangea organics facial scrub 1oz
Grandma Stelle's hand soap 2oz
Borghese moisture intensifier .25 oz

Jouer gloss in Tender

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Aveda Rosemary Mint conditioner (1 fl.oz)

Stila smudge stick in peacock (swatched once)

full size Philosophy The Present clear makeup 2oz.- tried twice

full size Philosophy Supernatural airbrushed canvas powder, .32 oz- tried once

things I would LOVE:

any Philosophy skincare

any Fresh products

Blinc mascara

Algenist anything

Kerastase for fine hair

Kate Somerville anything

Ojon volumizing shampoo/Conditioner

anything Benefit

*try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Denise Moya (May 30, 2012)

Just clearing out for an updated list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SeptEllis (May 30, 2012)

cleared list...


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 30, 2012)

Updated list on this page.

xX


----------



## Blair Vorbeck (May 30, 2012)

Do you still have the Tarte Lipsurgence?  I have 3 packets of the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Glow.  4 I think.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 30, 2012)

Updated List below


----------



## sleepykat (May 30, 2012)

@Amber Blevins you're killing me, I want almost all of it!



 I need to find some makeup to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 31, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125738/trade-w-icecreamofwheat-d


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 31, 2012)

*UPDATED LATER IN POST*

*My Trade Thread:**https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126089/swap-thread-by-simplychelle-xx*


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

Where did the SWAP tab go?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

Must have been some updating...moved the swap tab to a different forum


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Must have been some updating...moved the swap tab to a different forum


Dang it now I have to some extra clicking around. Good Lord I'm lazy. LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dang it now I have to some extra clicking around. Good Lord I'm lazy. LOL


 Just click the subscribe button and updates will show up on the homepage!


----------



## Crys83 (May 31, 2012)

> I obviously don't know any of the circumstances here but I will say that I generally don't start getting worried about trades-gone-wrong until at _least_ a couple weeks have passed. Life is unruly and sometimes things come up that are more important than shipping tiny bottles of cosmetics. I will grant that in these cases communication is important, but even then, someone may need a week or two to get themselves together enough to be at a point where checking in online becomes feasible. Swaplifting does happen, and it is important to be cautious, but I might suggest waiting a little longer and giving AmberStarr a chance instead of jumping to conclusions after only a week.


 UPDATE: Thanks for your concern, t has now been 2 weeks haven't heard a word from her since she received my package, so I am not jumping to conclusions. I ws weary with her from beginning but since I am new I figured i'd take the risk and trust her in promising me good feedback, sending mine out the day she got hers etc... Obviously I was TakEn advantage of and I sent her extra at her request ,to be nice .....


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 31, 2012)

Bumped and updated on next page..

I've done awesome swaps with: *LyndaV(x2!), MeanWife(x2!), miss6aby, j**bird1175, tigerlilyem, mega 789, jenna**bean, Ching Chang, Moni**ca75052, ti**nycity, LoriAnnV, Sarah Bisson, Beth M, erikalisa55, kcrowebird, si**haya, sleepykat, wadedl, 4loveofmakeup...**.*still in the process with others now, too!!


----------



## skylola123 (May 31, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 31, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***New Items Added 5/31/12***

*Urban Decay*


Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray Travel Size 0.51 fl.oz.
Razor Sharp Ultra Definition Finishing Powder Mini 0.13 oz. - Used 1x
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mirage_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Peony_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment Mini .07 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Benefit* Benetint Sample - Swatched
*Too Faced* Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder Travel Size 0.08 oz - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)
*Anastasia* Beverly Hills Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini .03 fl.oz
*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz.

Birchbox Magnet
Glamour Lash Card
Show Stopper Tape
Many more foil packets from Jouer, Mistral, Perfekt, Dermalogica, Korres, etc.


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Dior Diorshow Extase* 

Any Blush/Mascara/Eye Shadow/Eye Liner (Make me an offer, I am flexible!)

Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15* 

*Origins Checks and Balances* 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers* 
*Ouidad* (Any and All products)
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## Auntboo (May 31, 2012)

> UPDATE: Thanks for your concern, t has now been 2 weeks haven't heard a word from her since she received my package, so I am not jumping to conclusions. I ws weary with her from beginning but since I am new I figured i'd take the risk and trust her in promising me good feedback, sending mine out the day she got hers etc... Obviously I was TakEn advantage of and I sent her extra at her request ,to be nice .....


 Aww, that stinks. I have had nothing but good experiences here, I'm sorry you had to run into trouble on your first swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (May 31, 2012)

I got the hot pink shimmery Kimber in my Glossybox. If anyone wants to trade let me know! It's really pretty, I just have too many pinks. I put a picture below. Traded  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Edit: I am mostly looking for another Zoya Summer shade or a Sugar Rose Lip Treatment, but feel free to throw me an offer!


----------



## duckygirl (Jun 1, 2012)

*updated and bumped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Hilde (Jun 1, 2012)

Updated list.

Since I'm a newbie I don't have much to trade yet, but there's a lot that I'd trade for!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have some positive feedback on Ebay, just PM me for my username there.

Everything listed here is unopened/unused unless stated otherwise.

I have from Myglam:

- Eye brushes + makeup bag from April

- Fake eyelashes in Princess Leah and Red Wedding (can't use them, I wear glasses)

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on eye pencil in Woodstock (pink) and Ransom (purple), both only swatched on the back of my hand and have been sitting in my makeup bag forever since.. don't think I'll ever use them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

- Nail bling from the May bag

From Birchbox:

- Arquiste L'Etrog perfume (only put a little bit on my wrist to try it out)

- Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien perfume (same)

Misc:

- Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 (0.17 oz, used once but there's still plenty left)

- Kiss Nail Dress (stickers) in Princess, leopard print

Wishlist:

- Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo

- Kiehl's cream

- Algenist moisturizer or lotion

- Dior mascara

- Nail polish (anything but pink)

- Lip products

- Anything Jurlique

Great trades with MissLindaJean and luckylilme!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

*Updated on future page or in on my trade list in the signature section *


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 1, 2012)

Updated!


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 1, 2012)

*Updated:** https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 1, 2012)

Updated List


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 1, 2012)

&lt;p id="rgb(253,252,250);" font-family:="" arial,="" helvetica,="" sans-serif;="" color:="" rgb(24,24,24)"=""&gt;Edited because I added another post with other items!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 1, 2012)

*Up For Trade: **Updated to include my GlossyBox!*

*GlossyBox:*


Marvis Whitening Toothpaste 25ml/ 1.23 oz.
Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.27 oz/ 8ml
GlossyBox Blush Brush



*Birchbox:*


Color Club Polish in Disco Nap (gold) 0.25 fl oz/7ml

*Misc:*


Redken Real Control Shampoo and Conditioner 0.35 fl oz/ 10ml

Jouer Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment 0.07 fl oz/ 2.3ml

Skin79 Hot Pink BB Cream (foil packet)



*All full size and brand new unless noted**


Prestige Eyeliner in Disco
Prestige Eyeliner in Charcoal
Prestige Eyeliner in Brown

Prestige Lipstick in Romantic Red
Seche Ultra-V UV Top Coat* (used for one mani)
Real Techniques Expert Face Brush NIB
MAC Lipstick in Plumful* (received from MAC in a product exchange because I had an allergy to a foundation, swatched on my hand and I just don't see myself using this color often)


*Random:*


$15.00 Gift Card to Olive Garden 



*Wish List:*
I'm very open to any offers so please give me a shout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 1, 2012)

*here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)*

*sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated-*

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-Silver &amp; Hearts Nail Appliques in May Glam Bag (unused)

-Smashbox Mini HyperLash Mascara in Blackout (unused)

-mini UD primer potion in 'original' i used this about 2x, didn't use a lot of product

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just don't like the brush.

-Soft Lips Lip Balm in Vanilla. Unopened. Not in packaging though, because it came in a duo pack and I took the other lip balm in it.

Wishlist -

Benetint

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

-amore pacific moisture bound refreshing hydra gel

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 1, 2012)

updated


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to say that 3 girls had the honor of being my VERY FIRST trades on here! I have shipped their packages but none of them have messaged me about receiving them yet - however, I got my products as described!
> 
> Thank you, skylola123 - jennabean - scooby384 !


 I JUST saw this girl, and Thank you for the props and great trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2012)

Nevermind...! lol


----------



## Coocabarra (Jun 2, 2012)

*What I have:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia and Anne[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement. (Deluxe Size Sample)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

Full size *Zoya* in Meg from Surf collection (Would love to try Lara, *Kimber, Myrta, or Rory)

*REALLY wanna try Kimber, would even trade if it is for something else in the Glossybox and not the Meg polish

*What I am interested in trying:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Mascaras[/SIZE]

Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich body lotion

Dermstore Lip Quench
Ojon Damage Reverse Shampoo and Conditioner
Highlighter for face, preferably a powder one
 
Interested in other things, just PM me with your offer!

*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123

lechatonrose

AmberBlevins


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you  yanelib27 for being my very first trade on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Currently updating my list~


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 2, 2012)

updated


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST saw this girl, and Thank you for the props and great trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 lol! you're welcome! =D


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 2, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, GlossyBox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***New Items Added 6/3/12***

*GlossyBox (*_entire box out for trade because you never know what other treasures might be out there! _




*)*


AMOREPACIFIC - Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

BURBERRY BEAUTY - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202

MARVIS - WHITENING MINT TOOTHPASTE

PHYTO - Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair

ZOYA - Summer 2012 â€“ Beach and Surf Collection in 'Reagan'

Glossy Box Face Brush






*Urban Decay*


Mini Lip Junkie in 'Midnight Cowboy' from Urban Bride Set
Urban Decay Rollergirl Eyeshadow Palette - (Colors Suspect and Darkhorse swatched from pallette) includes 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in 'Whiskey' (Sharpened Once) and Mini Lip Junkie in Crush (Unused)
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mirage_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Peony_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment Mini .07 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Benefit* Benetint Sample - Swatched
*Too Faced* Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder Travel Size 0.08 oz - Swatched
*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)
*Anastasia* Beverly Hills Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini .03 fl.oz
*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz.
*Nuxe* Huile Prodigieuse OR Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer 0.33 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz.

Birchbox Magnet
Glamour Lash Card
Show Stopper Tape
Many more foil packets from Jouer, Mistral, Perfekt, Dermalogica, Korres, etc.


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Dior Diorshow Extase* 
*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream SPF 23*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream*

*LUSH Products*


*Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)* 
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*


*Origins Checks and Balances* 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers* 
*Ouidad Products*

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 3, 2012)

I just updated my swap list in my signature with pretty much my entire May Eco-Emi box and a few other things.  I will  be adding my entire Sample Society box when it arrives, but it's probably a week or so away, and I wanted to get the EE stuff rolling.  Thanks!


----------



## awall18 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have added a few things.



To trade:

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette

Smashbox fusion soft lights in dusk (swatched on hand once)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

dermalogica total eye care spf15 .1oz (never used)

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Nerola Orange Blossom (used once)

Pixi Lip Blush in No 4 Love (swatched on hand once)

Stila lip glaze in lights

Stila lip glaze in camera

Stila One Step prime color in capri coral (swatched on hand once)

Stila One Step prime color in rosie posie (swatched on hand once)



Things I like:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

WEN Cleansing Conditioner
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners



open to other suggestions

please PM me it make sure that I see you message

thanks!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 3, 2012)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125612/loriannlvs-trade-thread-birchbox-sample-society-misc w/pics

 Great trades with: yousoldtheworld, Vogliadivintage, LyndaV, MissLindaJean, SimplyChell xX, mega789


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 3, 2012)

UPDATE: 06/04/12: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## mega789 (Jun 3, 2012)

Just added: *Holika Holika* - Shimmering (pearl base) Petit BB cream 30ml (used once but it is too light for me. It would be great for fair skin) Bought direct from Korea and manufacture date 2-23-2012

Would Love the  Amore Pacific  Moisture Gel &amp; Phyto Hydrating mask from Glossybox.

_Updated Trade List and photo's:_

* ** From Birchbox I have:*

* Miracle SKIN Transformer - *(from May Box) in Glow

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* Annick Goutal* - Eau d'Hadrien - swatched 1x

* Drops Laundry Detergent *- Unscented clear drops, not the blue colored one's

 *pur* - Tinted moisturizer (Fair used on half face)

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *StriVectin-SD* - deluxe sized tube

* *

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* SKIN79 - *VIP Gold BB cream foil. (can get a few uses out of) 

* **karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

* Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

* Apivita Deep cleansing green clay mask packet*

* Dermalogica - *MAP-15 regenerator Age Smart

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 2x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for  mature hair (.34oz).

* Murad Firming Bronzer with spf - *for face and body 1oz tube (used 1 time)

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Holika Holika* - Shimmering Petit BB cream (used 2 x but it is too light for me. It would be great for fair skin) Bought direct from Korea and manufacture date 2-23-2012

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x (Perfect Pomegranate) Each 1.7 oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*Revlon* - Age Defying Face illuminator (Gold light, swatched)

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Ladies spoil your men - Samples for Men:*

*Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

*Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

*Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

*Photo's:*

  











  
*Wish List:*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Kerastase Cristalliste products*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

Amore Pacific products

*Korean skin products and BB creams*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

Gloss Moderne

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang, heather4602, MissLindaJean.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Jun 3, 2012)

BUMP!

A few are from MyGlam &amp; Birchbox.





New: 

- sample of Vichy Destock Slimming and Firming Treatment w/ 5% pure caffeine

- Raw Natural Minerals Active Mineral Foundation in shade Medium 3 (nice silky powder but too dark for my skin. this one is unopened. I'm using shade Light 3)

- Jewelmint Humanity Wish Bracelet (hoping to trade this for another new Jewelmint piece or other jewelry)

______________________________





New:

- NOT IN PICTURE: sample of Arquist L'etrog 

- Pack of 6 pairs of Korean criss-crossed lashes

- Lisa Hoffman Night &amp; Day 2 Vitamin A &amp; C Serum 

- Freeman Pineapple Enzyme Mask 

- All-Belle Natural Lash "Princess Leah" lashes 

- The Body Shop Born Lippy Passionberry Lip Balm

- earrings by Tilt from Pac-Sun 

- sample of Klorane Soothing Eye Make-up Remover w/ Cornflower water (25mL)

- imPRESS Press-on Manicure in "Lil Drumr Grl" print (plastic case is cracked on the front)

- Montagne Jeunesse Juiced Cucumber Peel Off Masque

- Julep Fina polish

- MyGlam brush case

- Julep The Best Pedi Prep Ever!

- Julep Facial for Hands Glycolic Hand Scrub

_______________________________________





Used/Swatched, foil samples, &amp; bags:

- NOT IN PICTURE: sample of LaRocca Champagne and Shimmer Acai Body Polish (only swatched for consistency)

- Clinique Colour Surge Lipstick in Extreme Pink 

- Lancome Rouge Absolu Creme in Rose PÃ©tale

- Orly polish in Meringue (about 1/3 used but still in good condition and hasn't thickened)

- peachy nude polish from The Face Shop (Korean)

- The Balm Shady Lady Eyeshadow in Shameless Shana

- blue matte eyeshadow from Beauties Factory (only swatched)

- The Body Shop Born Lippy Mango Peach Lip Balm (only swatched)

- 5 foil packets you might recognize from MyGlam &amp; Julep

- Julep makeup/polish bag

- Julep Foot File (also have nail file not shown in picture)

- Beautyfix cylinder makeup bag

(I also have various bags from MyGlam from December January February, March, and April if you're interested that are not shown)

_____________________________

Wishlist:

- lip/cheek tints (I like longwear anything)

- good matte eyeshadows for everyday wear

- good BRIGHT, MATTE eyeshadows (yellow, teal, green)

- longwear nude (matte or shimmery) eyeliner 

- bb creams/foundations (liquid/powder/mineral)

- good sunscreens/sunblocks for an oily face (like Shiseido)

- liner sharpener

- Maybelline Color Tattoo shadows in Too Cool and Tough as Taupe

- short false lashes (I don't mean in terms of the band width)

- good nail polishes in most colors (also looking for a nice top coat)

- fast dry nail drops

*open to all brands and anything not on wishlist as well*


----------



## bethm (Jun 4, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

OPI Avojuice Mini 1 oz --  Vanilla Snowflake

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Bekka (full-size -- swatched)

Essie Cocktail Party (full-size)

China Glaze Matte Magic (used once -- smaller bottle but I believe that is the only size of Matte Magic that was sold in the store)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz (full-size)

Rusk Deep Shine Protective Oil Treatment (sample size 0.25 oz -- never used but looks 1/2 full in the little container)

Make-up
Urban Decay Loose Pigment Graffiti (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Healthy Blush (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Sunny Berry (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size, still in package)

Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Perfume

JLo Sunkissed Glo Perfume full-size 1.0 oz (new in box)

Other

Wishlist

Zoya Polish from the new summer beach/surf collection (already have Zuza and Wednesday -- very interested in Meg)

Strivectin SD

Facial Masks

Higher-end facial cleansers

Eye creams

NARS / Lorac

Alterna Fluide

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

_



_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, Sillylilly05, MeanWife


----------



## juk723 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have had great trades with: Souly, Jennabean, Salee730, SarahElizSS, Lklmail, Coocabarra, LyndaV, Nikita8501 &amp; Heather4602 &amp; Sleepykat.  Also-I'm on ebay as 723jk And I can provide pictures.      Birchbox Items for Trade:  -Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack -BLK DNM Perfume 11, brand new, sample spray w/box -EyeRock Designer Liner, Brand new, 4 pack -Korres Body Butter in Guava (from BB). Brand new &amp; sealed, 1.69 fl oz -Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, Brand new, .7 oz (New but they only fill half the container) -LaRocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer Supreme Creme, Brand new, .05 oz -BlenderCleanser by BeautyBlender. Brand new, Birchbox sample size -Arquiste L'etrog fragrance vial. Brand new -Dr. Jart BB cream. 2 tiny tubes. Brand new but scantily filled. 

-Masqueology Brightening Mask, 1 application, New &amp; Sealed -Ahava Revival Bath Salts in "Mandarin-Cedarwood", 8.5 oz, New &amp; Sealed -Ada Cosmetics, Golden Bronzer (loose powder), 1 gram, New &amp; Sealed, Sample size
    Non BB items for trade: -Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size" -Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, Brand new, .25 fl oz (from Sample Society) -Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff, Brand new, 1g /.035 oz in Illuminating Pearl Powder (from Sample Society) -Loreal Eye Makeup Remover, 100% Oil-Free, Brand new, 1 fl oz (from Target Beauty bag-Spring 2012) -WEN Cleansing Conditioner, Sweet Almond Mint, 2 fl oz, Brand new &amp; sealed (myglam) -Philosophy Amazing Grace shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel, brand new, sealed, 2 fl oz (from QVC Test tube)   Full Size Products: -WEN Pomegranate Styling Creme, 6 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap) -WEN Pomegranate Finishing Treatment Creme, 4 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap) -Mally Evercolor Shadow Stick in Twilight, w/Box-Tried 1x (from QVC Test Tube) -Clinique Quickliner for Eyes in Really Black, Full size, brand new -Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed -Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full -Ardell Fashion Lashes Starter Kit #116 in Black, comes w/Lash Grip Eyelash Adhesive .09 oz &amp; Eyelash Applicator. Brand new in package -Pur-lisse Pur-lip comfort, daily lip nourisher, .5 oz (Brand new, full size, from myglam) -Zoya Nail Polish in Zuza (metallic tealish blue), Brand new, full size from May 2012 Glossybox -Napolean Perdis Blush in Mosiac. Tested few times. Full Size, .46 oz      Miscellaneous: -Nume Coupon (from Myglam) -Teaforte Cucumber Mint (from Birchbox) -Paperdolls Coasters (2) (from Birchbox) -MAC empties for Back2MAC (6 empties)  -Glossybox Blush Brush (from Glossybox May 2012)   My Wishlist: -Algenist products (eye balm, moisturizer, etc) -Color Club in Clambake Coral -Zoya Summer collection in Arizona (highly requested) or Lara. (I prefer non-metallic/shimmery colors. More opaque &amp; creamy colors) -Zoya Feel Collection in Kristen (highly requested), Kendal, Kennedy or Avery (I prefer non-metallic/shimmery colors. More opaque &amp; creamy colors) -Strivectin from Sample Society -Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain -Philosophy Miracle Worker Moisturizer/Serum/Eye Cream


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Here is a list of what I have: New and Unused unless noted: &gt;Glossy Box Brush
> 
> Birchbox Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 .5 Fl oz Color Club Disco Nap &gt;KerataseMasque Substantif "&gt;Twirl by Kate Spade 1.5 ml spray bottle &gt;Dr Jart Beauty Balm( will send two of these since they don't have much in them) Jouer Sample Lip Gloss in Mirage and Wind .06 fl oz ]My Glam[/b] Philosophy Love Sweet Love 1.5 ml sample
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  yanelib27 for being my very first trade on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Currently updating my list~


 How sweet, thanks! I received the items, thanks for shipping out so fast!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jun 4, 2012)

_**UPDATED LIST**_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Color Club nail polish in Age of Aquarious (used 2x)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
Jouer Lipgloss in Birchbox Pink 

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING 
Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz - PENDING

Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB (comes in a _very_ cute bottle)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)
Tarte Clean Slate Flawless Primer - .25 fl oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio - tried small amount 1x) - PENDING

Tarte Clean Slate Creaseless eye primer - .09 oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio)
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
Sephora by OPI mini nail polish from the Betsey Johnson set - Yellow my name is Betsey
H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size) - PENDING


*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (From Glossybox)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Hello Kitty Noir Eyeshadow and Lip Gloss Palette (HUGE - Brand new, stilled wrapped. Was gifted to me twice!) - PENDING 
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
DDF Weightless Defense Oil-Free Hydrator UV Moisturizer SPF45
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Shady Lady Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)

*Perfume Samples:*


Kate Spade Twirl
Viva la Juicy
Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck


_*Looking for:*_


Orofluido Elixr
Oscar Blandi Jasmine hair serum
Tarte Lipsurgence
Pangea Lip balm
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products


_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x3!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird, nfig*


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anxiously awaiting my BB's for June but in the meantime I'll update my list so I'm ready to go should I need to trade!

*UPDATED 6/4/12*

Dr. Jart BB cream (x2)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (never been used)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions below...

Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store or salon beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Green color 

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in any other color besides Joy or Charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum

Dior Mascara (open to other mascara)

Kiehl's products

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider)

Or make me an offer! 

Great trades with: jennabean, Lynda V, kweenah, bethm, MissLindaJean, tigrlilyem


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 4, 2012)

I have available:

Eyeko fat eye stick in Chocolate full size I think .14oz (never opened)

Befine Night Cream .5oz (used once)

Lorac eye primer .53oz (used once)

Weleda Almond soothing cleansing lotion .34oz  (used once)

MAD Skincare eye transformation serum .13oz (never opened)

MAD Skincare daytime defense lotion .13oz (never opened)

Babor Cleansing 2 pc Hy-Ol +Phytoactive base 10ml x 2 (used once)

Benefit Erase Paste mini in medium (swatched once with a brush)

Pop! Face magnet primer 2x .07oz pouch (obviously not opened, lol!)

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion travel size w/doefoot applicator x2 (never opened)

Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting shower gel 4oz (used once)

Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting lotion 2oz (used once)

Stila Smudgestick in Damsel (swatched once)

UD 24/7 pencil in Whiskey travel size (swatched once)

Physician's Formula Youthful Wear liquid foundation in fair 1 oz (used once)

Bare Minerals Prime Time .15 oz (new)

Juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer travel size 1 oz (used once)

Clinique comforting cream cleanser 1 oz (used once)

Kinerase PhotoFacials day moisturizer SPF 30 1 oz (used once)

Babor sun care system moisturizer spf 30 1 1/8 oz (used once)

Miracle Skin Transformer in glow .5 oz (swatched once on hand)

Jane Iredale Mystikol powdered eyeliner in Citrine (swatched once)

Would love to trade for:

Benefit benetint, posietint, that gal, try me on others

Twistbands

Origins Checks &amp; Balances facewash

Fresh Sugar lip glosses (any!)

Buxom Big and Healthy Lip Polish

Revlon Kissable Balm Stain (try me on colors!)

Really, try me on just about anything. I don't bite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great trades with:

miss6aby, Janamaste, nikita8501


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 4, 2012)

*here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)*

*sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated-*

-Colorescience Pressed Mineral Foundation Travel Puff (Unused, unopened)

-MyGlam Jan Makeup Bag

-MyGlam March Makeup Bag

-MyGlam April Makeup Bag

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand, sanitized aftwerwards)

-Silver &amp; Hearts Nail Appliques in May Glam Bag (unused)

-Smashbox Mini HyperLash Mascara in Blackout (unused)

-mini UD primer potion in 'original' i used this about 2x, didn't use a lot of product

-phyto intense hydrating mask (may glossybox)

Other-

-bare minerals deluxe sample of 'warmth'. excellent bronzer, used 1x. big enough sample to get several uses out of it. came in a starters' kit.

-china glaze fast forward top coat. used 1x

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just don't like the brush.

-deluxe sample size of posietint. swatched 1x. not for me.

Wishlist -

Benetint

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

-amore pacific moisture bound refreshing hydra gel

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## MeanWife (Jun 4, 2012)

Personal trade page:   https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125367/meanwife-various-items-to-trade-with-pictures

Updated list later in thread


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 5, 2012)

Updated; click on the link in my signature for the list.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 5, 2012)

updated


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 5, 2012)

I received a full size Zoya in my Glossybox in Rory and I would like to trade it for a full size Zuza.

Let me know if you are interested, it is of course un used.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Click on my signature!


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 5, 2012)

Deleted - Updated List Posted on this thread 6/11/12!


----------



## Marry Mathew (Jun 5, 2012)

*looking for Kiehl's Dark Spot Correcter, please message me if you do not want yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks.*


----------



## lady41 (Jun 5, 2012)

*fresh sugar lip treatment swatched once clear( the smaller tube*)pending
*fresh sugar lip treatment the reddish pink one smaller tube( swatched once*) 
*Olay professional intensive treatment face mask*

*Myface Mymix foundation in medium 02 (new beaut army)*

*Philosophy field of flowers body lotoin (new deluxe sample)*

*Studio Gear lipstick in Winter red (Myglam new)*


*Blow straightening emulsion (fullsized used once)* 
*Tresemme freshstart dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized used once)*

*OPI shatter polish in silver shatter (fullsized used once)*


*Stila eyeshadow in Dahlia (single pan swatched a few times)* 
*Stila sparkle eyeliner in curacao (would love to trade this for any other color from this months bb)*

*Zoya professional lacquer in caroline fullsized from the blogger collection (painted 1 nail with this)pending*

*color culb polish in disco nap (new)*

*Wishlist*​ 
*Stila liquid eyeliner from may bb (any color except the blue)* 
*Lipfusion from this months bb*

*WEI buffing beads*

*skin 79 cream*


*Kate somerville face tanning pads* 
*St tropez self tanner*

*cargo eye bronzer*

make me an offer i love bronzer and face shimmers .​


----------



## LyndaV (Jun 6, 2012)

I will be updating my list fairly soon, but in the meantime I'd like to trade Zoya Lara (which I already have and love the color!  Gorgeous) with one of the other Zoya Beach &amp; Surf polishes.  Would prefer Kimber, but would consider Wednesday, Zuza, or Shelby.

Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 6, 2012)

Update: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## bethm (Jun 6, 2012)

I am looking for any Zoya from the Beach/Surf collections besides Zuza and Wednesday.  I have 3 Zoyas up for trade right now (not from the new collection but these are full-size and only swatched).  I have Creamy, Bekka, and Dulcinea.  Would be willing to trade 2 of my polishes for one of the new Zoyas.  Just send me a PM if interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone have a Harvey Prince Lavender Pumpkin sample?  I'm super duper looking for that one.  My trade list is just a few posts up.  Got it!  yay!


----------



## duckygirl (Jun 6, 2012)

I can ship to anywhere in the US.

*Birchbox:*

Stila Liner in Curacao 

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Ojon Restorative Conditioner

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

Stila Eyeshadow Card

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Arquiste Flor y Canto (2)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (2)

Kahina facial lotion

Kahina Argan oil

*Sample Society:*

Colorscience Pro Deluxe Puff illuminating Pearl Powder

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl mascara 

Murads Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+Color Fade Proof Fluide

Oscar de la renta live in love

Murad Clarifying cleanser

*Other Samples:*

julep polish in alyson 

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

MAD skincare Age corrective serum  ( 5 ml)

MAD skincare delicate daily moisturizer (5 ml)

1.7 oz purlisse milk delicate cleanser

Glamourdolleyes frankenglamour sample jar

Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer ( 1 oz)

VMV hypoallergenics  Illuminants Advanced Brilliance treatment (5ml)

VMV hypoallergenics Creammmy Rich Intensive Moisture Milk (5ml)

VMV hypoallergenics illuminants face-body-hand lotion ( 5ml)

Full Size VMV hypoallergenics Re-Everything Cleansing Cream ( will be picky about this)

Wish List:

stila sparkle liner in starry

by terry comfort cream from April Sample Society Box

willa fresh foaming face wash

Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair

Kiehls abyssine cream

Algenist eye cream

Revolution Beauty Balm in Sunkissed

VMV hypoallergenics products

Tarte Lipsurgence

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe

Eyeko FatStick

eye creams, anti aging products in general

Or make me an offer!

*Great* trades with: mroxy0628, vogliadivintage, Scooby384, akharri785, JackieD, Luka822, Becca8093, lechatonrose, Lynda V x2, tigerlilyem, Amber Barrera, septellis, Dena Fletcher, miss6aby, wintersnowpeach, eschwanda


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Does ANYONE have a full size Zoya in Zuza from Glossybox that they would trade? I have a Zoya in Rory (from my Glossybox) and other polishes from Julep and Essie I can trade for your Zuza. PM me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am fairly new but have a number of things to trade! Â All items are new unless stated otherwise. Factory seals are in place on the items that came with them. Â Some items didnt come with a factory seal. I will send with tracking and request the same! Deluxe samples and travel sizes: Bliss Fabulous face lotion .5 oz exp 5/13 Deluxe trial size mineral veilÂ  Clinique take the day off 1oz Tarte smooth operator illuminating serum .3 oz Clarins Delicious Self Tanning Cream .7 oz DDF Amplifying Elixer .5 oz Clarins Gentle Foaming cleanser with Cottonseed .7 oz Korres Body Butter in Guava 1.69oz Miracle Skin Transformer Translucent .16oz Â exp 8/13 Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer Combination Skin Â .17 oz UD 24/7 Shadow Stick Clash or Delinquent .088 oz UD 24/7 liners in Radium, Â Junkie, Â Woodstock, Stray Dog, Bourbon, or Underground .03 oz Full Size: Korres lip butter in Guava .21 oz UD 24/7 liner Flipside .04 oz Buxom cream eyeshadow in Pug (it appears to be drying out a little, but I have one that looks the same and it is still fine) Stila lip Glaze in Vanilla .08 oz Benefit Bad Gal Mascara .3 oz (it does not have a box) Sephora hot hues lip balm in hot pink WishList (would prefer unused items, but may take some items that have been tried once) Stila Sparkle liquid eyeliner in the black or brown shades Borghese Fango or other Borghese items Beauty Blender or Beauty Blender Cleanser Eyeko Â fat eye stick any Zoya nail polish full or trial size, new or tried once Twistband headbands or hair ties Ojon damage reverse shampoo or conditionerÂ  Any Kerastase shu uemura cleansing oil Dermalogica daily microfoliant Algenist Mally evercolor eye shadow stick Message me!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 6, 2012)

Edited because I updated!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 6, 2012)

Updated List


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 6, 2012)

Sarah's specific rules of trade: I ship to the USA only! All of my items are as specified, and yours are the same. Prompt and clear communication is key. For my own piece of mind, I always include a tracking # with your package. I do not require one in return if you have positive feedback over +2. I do not mind if I ship first or second, as long as we ship within a few days of each other as discussed during the trade negotiations. I am very open and honest, if we cannot come to a trade agreement, I fully understand and no hard feelings are held. When I receive your package, I will leave you appropriate feedback, please reciprocate! Thanks so much for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All Items are new and unused unless specified:

Lips:


Full Size Maybelline Porcelains Lipstick in Elegant Lilac (Swatched on back of hand and disinfected)
Full Size Maybelline Super Stay 10 Stain Gloss in Luxurious Lilac
Full Size Maybelline Super Stay 10 Stain Gloss in Ruby Indulgence
Full Size Rain Cosmetics Glam Lipstick in Velvet Rope (Swatched on back of hand and disinfected)

Perfume/Cologne:


Sample Vial Men's Costume National
Sample Vial Juicy Couture
Sample Vial Kate Spade Twirl
Sample Vial Chloe
.1oz *Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love Deluxe Mini 

Face:


Sample Tube Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream

Oils:


.16oz Sample Kerastase Elixer Ultime
5ml Sample Olie Biologique Huile Moderne Hydrating Oil

Nail Polish: Swatched On One Plastic Nail:


Julep Jessica, Penelope, Fina, Glenn

Wishlist:


Zoya Polish (Full Sized or Mini, Unused or swatched) - From the new collection I would like: Reagan, Shelby, Carly, Kimber, Arizona, and Tracie. Open to other creme finish colors.

Urban Decay Shadows (unused or swatched): All colors
NYX Jumbo Shadow Pencils (unused or swatched): All Colors
Oil blotting sheets
Rain Conceal Reveal Foundation in Golden Garter (unused or swatched)
Revitalash Volumizing Mascara in Raven (unused or swatched)
Erno Lazslo Hollywood Collection Sample Pack
Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Milk (May Goodebox) (unused or swatched)
Billy Jealousy Liquid Sand Cleanser (April Birchbox Man) (unused or swatched)


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 7, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

My trade list is updated with a Revlon just bitten kissable stain balm...I absolutely suck at picking out colors for my skin tone. Check out my updated trade list (in my signature!)


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 7, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, GlossyBox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***UPDATED 6/7/2012***

*GlossyBox*


AMOREPACIFIC - Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

BURBERRY BEAUTY - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202

MARVIS - WHITENING MINT TOOTHPASTE

PHYTO - Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair

ZOYA - Summer 2012 â€“ Beach and Surf Collection in 'Reagan' _*Pending*_

Glossy Box Face Brush





*Urban Decay*


Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in_ Mirage_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment Mini .07 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Benefit* Benetint Sample - Swatched
*Too Faced* Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder Travel Size 0.08 oz - Swatched
*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)
*Anastasia* Beverly Hills Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini .03 fl.oz
*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz.

Birchbox Magnet
Glamour Lash Card
Show Stopper Tape
Many more foil packets from Jouer, Mistral, Perfekt, Dermalogica, Korres, etc.


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*tili Bags* 
*Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley*

*Dior Diorshow Extase*

*Revlon Escapism Collection: Photoready Cream Blushes*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream SPF 23*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream*

*LUSH Products*


*Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)* 
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*


*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers* 
*Ouidad Products*

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 7, 2012)

_**update**_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
Color Club nail polish in Age of Aquarious (used 2x) 

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING 
Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz - PENDING

Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB (comes in a _very_ cute bottle)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)
Tarte Clean Slate Flawless Primer - .25 fl oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio - tried small amount 1x)

Tarte Clean Slate Creaseless eye primer - .09 oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio)
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
Sephora by OPI mini nail polish from the Betsey Johnson set - Yellow my name is Betsey

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size) - PENDING


*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (From Glossybox)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Hello Kitty Noir Eyeshadow and Lip Gloss Palette (HUGE - Brand new, stilled wrapped. Was gifted to me twice!) 
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)

*Perfume Samples:*


Kate Spade Twirl
Viva la Juicy
Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck


_*Looking for:*_


Orofluido Elixr
Oscar Blandi Jasmine hair serum
Tarte Lipsurgence
Pangea Lip balm
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products


_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x3!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird, nfig*


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 7, 2012)

*Updated list...* new items in orange

-Up for Trade - all unused unless otherwise specified; have noted if products still have seal or sticker in place

-Will ship within USA

Birchbox items:


Color Club - Disco Nap - .25 oz/7ml
Arquiste Flor y Canto - .038 oz / 1.13 ml (opened to sniff) 

Sample Society Items:


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Acne &amp; Shine Control) - .17 oz/5 ml

Stila Forever Your Curl - .12 oz/3.5 ml - sealed (pending)

Glossybox items:


Glossybox Blush Brush (goat hair) - in plastic sleeve 
Zoya in Lara (looking for a trade with another Surf  &amp; Beach Collection polish)


Other:


BareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer (Combination Skin) - .17 oz / 5 ml

Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - 20 g / .75 oz - sealed

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz / 103 ml - in box
Avon Naturals Body Spray - Lemon Blossom &amp; Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sprayed once to test
Avon Naturals Body Lotion - Lemon Blossom Y Basil - 8.4 oz / 250 ml - sealed
Lancome 3 pc Brush set - from GWP, Has plastic wrappers on brushes; looks like foundation, blush and eyeshadow brush
Boscia BB Cream SPF 27 PA++ - .35 oz / 10 g - expires Oct 2013 - swatched once &amp; too dark for my fair skin 
Borghese Cura Forte - Moisture Intensifier - .5 oz/15 ml &amp; 1 oz/30 ml
NeoStrata Exfoliating Wash - 1.3 oz / 40 ml

Murad Active Radiance Serum - .125 oz / 3.7 ml (sealed)
Bonnie Bell Lip Smacker in Strawberry Starfruit - .14 oz/ 4 g - full size. new but no seal as was part of set
Bonnie Bell Lip Smacker in Banana Berry - .14 oz / 4 g - full size, new but no seal as was part of set
Philosophy Shampoo/Bath/Shower gel - Amazing Grace - 2 oz bottle, used 2x. about 3/4 - 4/5 of bottle left
Neuma Hair Care - 3 pc packet - .25 oz each - Blow dry lotion, Smoothing Creme, Style Texturizer
Nick Chavez Angle Drops - 2 oz / 59 ml - used 1x (drops)
The All Natural Face Vegan Gel Pot "That Black" - size unknown, sealed pot, comes with tiny plastic liner brush
Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash - 2 oz / 60 ml
DDF Ultra-lite Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew - packet - .05 oz / 1.5 g
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer .5 Salcylic Acid - .125 oz / 3.7 ml (pending)
Aloxxi Leave-in Conditioner - 10.1 oz / 300 ml

Wish List:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in shades of  Flash or Rock Candy
One Love Organics products

Juice Beauty products or other natural oil-free products
face masks

Bond No. 9  or Clean perfume samples (love Bleecker St but want to try other scents too)
natural products such as Pangea, Vapour, etc.
 tea (fruity, minty, Tea Forte, etc)
Zoya or Julep polishes
* am open to suggestions as well

*Great trades with: DuckyGirl, SleepyKat, Bethm*, *Miss6aby, Nikita8501*


----------



## tevans (Jun 8, 2012)

Great trades with : Erikalisa55 Awall18 And as always Miss6aby Thanks ladies !!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 8, 2012)

updated


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 8, 2012)

updated/bumped


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 8, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, GlossyBox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***New Items Added 6/8/12 including BirchBox Man***

*GlossyBox*


AMOREPACIFIC - Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

BURBERRY BEAUTY - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202

MARVIS - WHITENING MINT TOOTHPASTE

PHYTO - Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair

ZOYA - Summer 2012 â€“ Beach and Surf Collection in 'Reagan' _*Pending*_

Glossy Box Face Brush





*Urban Decay*


Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in_ Mirage_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment Mini .07 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Benefit* Benetint Sample - Swatched
*Too Faced* Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder Travel Size 0.08 oz - Swatched
*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)
*Anastasia* Beverly Hills Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini .03 fl.oz _*Pending*_ 
*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*BirchBox Man*


*Billy Jealousy* Liquidsand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser 2 fl.oz
*Richer Poorer* Socks (Pictured Below)




*Kiehl's* Ultimate Man Body Scrub Soap 3.2 oz.
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz.

Birchbox Magnet
Glamour Lash Card
Show Stopper Tape
Many more foil packets from Jouer, Mistral, Perfekt, Dermalogica, Korres, etc.


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Stila One Step Bronze* 
*tili Bags*

*Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley*

*Dior Diorshow Extase*


*Revlon Escapism Collection: Photoready Cream Blushes* 
*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream SPF 23*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream*

*LUSH Products*


*Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)* 
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*


*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers* 
*Ouidad Products*

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey girls! So, I got two of the same (awesome) box! I could trade the items individually, but I was wondering if anyone would be willing to try and swap boxes, or even my whole box for a full-sized item.

The box contains...

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 sheets)
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (FULL SIZE!!)
Likewise Facial Moisturizer (5 mL)
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (1.2 mL)

tili Bag

John Varvatos Star USA - Though if you don't want it, I'd give it to my brother.
Please PM me if you're interested! I don't mind a few repeats in another box, I just want SOME different things. =)


----------



## kristen87 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey Guys - 

Just got my June Birchbox and I would love to trade!

Up for trade (everything here or make an individual offer!) is:


 Number 4 - Lumiere d'hiver Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect (1.45 fl oz)


(2) Comodynes Self-Tanning Wipes 
 
beauty cleanser sample size (about .5 oz?)


John Varvatos (for men) Eau de Toilette Sample


I love eyeliner...the new Stila Bronzer....nail polish....the Cynthia Rowley band-aids are cute! The products don't have to be from Birchbox, either. Just surprise me! If it is something a lot bigger, like the Bronzer, I will be willing to send you a pre-paid mailer so there is no shipping on either end for you. I will ship anywhere in the 48 contiguous states.

&lt;3 Kristen


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Things I have (all brand new unless said otherwise):*

Stila eyeliner in Rock Candy

Gold Color Club nail polish (.25 oz)

Origins Starting Over moisturizer 1.7 oz

Kerastase Cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Dr. Jarts Beauty Balm from May BB (x3)

Basis facial cleansing cloth (packet of one cloth)

Clinique repairwear foundation (shade 03) .05 oz

Garnier Frutics Triple Nutrition shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Bumble and bumble Shampoo/ Conditioner/ Blow Dry styling balm packets (.24 fl oz each)

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo/ Conditioner (.3 fl oz each)

Simple brand cleansing facial wipes (7 wipes)

Weil for Origins skin tone correcting serum (.05 fl oz)

L'occitane en Provence hand cream (used once but not noticeable, 1 oz)

Bumble and bumble FREEstyling Card (can take to any Bb recognized salon to get free style consultation session plus a blow dry or other under-30 minute do)

Neutrogena Visibly Bright facial cleanser (.5 fl oz)

Skin79 BB Cream in pink (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Etude House BB Cream in Collagen Moistfull  (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Herstyler hair serum (.08 oz)

*Things I want:*

Stila one step bronzer (my most wanted)

Any other bronzers or sunless tanners

Dior mascara

A good facial highlighter

Pastel or other summery colored nail polishes

Any Butter London or Deborah Lippmann nail polish

Open to other stuff, PM me


----------



## lauravee (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello! New here but have tokens over at MUA under lauravee. Also willing to ship first!

*Birchbox Items Up for Trade: *


BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Sample 
Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream (used 1x, mostly full sample) 
Kerastase Elixir Ultime (used 2x) - really want to trade this for Olie Biologique Huile Moderne oil!


And from June's box: 

Modcloth Headband (Red Dot)  
Comodynes Self Tanning Packets (x2) 

Blendercleanser 
*Wishlist: *


Cynthia Rowley Bandaids 
*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne *


----------



## maggieme (Jun 9, 2012)

Edit: It's all been claimed!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

I've had a few successful trades so far, I ship w/ tracking, would prefer the same. Please don't tell me you no longer have an item we've agreed on only after I've already shipped my package out to you, not cool! Anyway, can take pics if needed. Will be updating list often.

*Items up for trade:*

~MAC Pro Longwear Concealer in NW35 (full-sized/used once)

~MAC compact powder puff, new.

~MAX Factor Vivid Impact Lipliner in 160 Vegas, Baby

~FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF15

~Smashbox Iconic Eyes Eye Palette. (swatched 1x). Faux leather casing has a few scratches on it.

~Coastal Scents Silica Powder (a little less than half the container remaining).

~3 eyelash curlers (1 no name brand, 1 Borghese Kirkland and 1 from NYC cosmetics).

~-ELF Studio Fan Brush

~-Borghese Kirkland signature eye smudger (synthetic rubber sponge tip)

~Xen Tan premium sunless tan

~Caudalie Hand And Nail Cream

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~Mario Badescu skin care Seaweed Night Cream
~Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer

~Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture for eyes

~Anastasia Line Erasing Serum 2ml packet X2

~Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream *PEND*
~Philosophy The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash *PEND*
~Philosophy Amazing Grace perfumed shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel
~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair
~Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment *PEND*
~Arcona Gentle Solution Repair PM

~Living Proof Full Thickening Cream (hair) 15ml *PEND*

*Perfume samples:*

-Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gioia Eau de Parfum *PEND*
-Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One Gentleman Eau de Toilette Spray
-Escada Especially Escada Eau de Parfum
-Burberry Body Eau de Parfum
-Kenzo FlowerbyKenzo Eau de Parfum
-Warm Cotton Eau de Parfum
-Gucci by Gucci Pour Homme
-Giorgio Armoni Code
-Clean Skin
-Givenchy Dahlia Noir
-Coach Poppy Flower *PEND*


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 9, 2012)

updated!


----------



## emc818 (Jun 9, 2012)

Have: 2 Comodynes self-tanning towelettes 

Would like:  The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen or Prom Queen


----------



## Marshmelly (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's what I have! 

*BIRCHBOX*


Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion (packette)

NUXE Huile Prodigieuse Multi-Usage Dry Shimmer Oil

Lash Card (2)

Liv Grn Eau De Parfum

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Eau De Parfum

Show Stopper Fashion Tape


*MYGLAM*


Premier Biox Anti-Aging Complex Intensive Treatment Cream (packette)

Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask in Pineapple (packette)


*OTHER SAMPLES*


AHAVA Time To HYdrate Essential Day Moisturizer (packette)

NUXE Aroma-Perfection Purifying Cleansing Gel (packette)

Supersmile Quikee Whitening Breath Freshening On-the-Go (packette)

de-luxe Rosemary Mint Shampoo &amp; COnditioner (packettes)

Smashbox Photo Finish Targeted Pore &amp; Line Primer (packette)

mark. calm &amp; composed Super-Soothing Moisturizer (packette)

mark. matte chance Mattifying Lotion (packette)


*FULL SIZE* (for sale or trade)


Kiss Nail Dress Stickers in "Cocktail" 

Tantowel Look Good Naked Self-Tan Towelette (5 pk)

Maybelline Great Lots of Lashes Mascara 

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray

Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst Skin Brightening Facial Cleanser

Biore Combination Skin Balancing Cleanser


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 9, 2012)

Got my June box! Yay! I have another box coming (hopefully, waiting on shipping notification) so I'm sure this will get updated in another week or so. Until then...

*UPDATED 6/9/12*

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologen (BB Man Extra)

Likewise Facial Moisturizer &amp; Sun Protectant SPF 50

**I have Eyeko Fat Stick in Old Gold BUT I will only trade this for the Eyeko Fat Stick in Black

Dr. Jart BB cream (x2)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (never been used)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions below.

Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store or salon beauty samples. 

Wish List

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black or Green color 

Stila Bronzer

Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Tint in any other color besides Joy or Charmed

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Rose or Plum

Dior Mascara (open to other mascara)

Kiehl's products

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider)

Or make me an offer! 

Great trades with: jennabean, Lynda V, kweenah, bethm, MissLindaJean, tigrlilyem


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 9, 2012)

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *M.A.D. *Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer ~ Brand new, unopened, .13 oz

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *AHAVA Time to Hydrate *Essential Day Moisturizer for normal to dry skin ~ Brand new, .51 fl oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer *in Zoom! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

v    *Benefit Hervana *Blush, Brand new, Full size

v    *Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil *.23 oz, Brand new, Deluxe sized sample in box

v    *Befine Night Cream ~ *Brand new, .5 oz, (chocolate ingredients)

v    *Too Faced *Lash Gasm ~ Brand new, full sized

v    *KTO Kelly Teagarden Organics *Vitality Rose and Cucumber Eye Cream ~ Brand new 10 ml

v    *Evie Evan *Firm and Repair Throat CrÃ¨me ~ Brand new deluxe size

v    *Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator ~ *Brand new in box, .5 oz

v    *Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base ~ *.09 oz, Brand new, Not sure if it is a full size or deluxe size â€“ it came in a kit from Sephora

v    *Too Faced Primed and Poreless *~ Deluxe size tube brand new, .17 0z

v    *Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray ~ *brand new, deluxe size sample from kit, no size listed on it (around the size of my pinky?*)*

v    *Dior Hydra Life BB CrÃ¨me ~ *Brand new, tiny sized deluxe sample

v    *StiVectin-SD Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks and Wrinkles ~ *Brand new in box, 15 ml/.5 fl oz

v    *Too Faced Chocolate Soleil Matte Bronzing Powder with Real Cocoa ~ *Brand new deluxe sized (from ulta)

v    *DONâ€™T HAVE JUNE BIRCHBOX YET, BUT WILL UPDATE WHEN I RECEIVE IT*

Wishlist:

v    Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes

[SIZE=14pt]v   [/SIZE]*Stila One Step Bronzer ~ Most Wanted*

v    ModCloth Headband â€“ red polka dots

v    Cynthia Rowley Band aids]

v    Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume 

v    Melvita Floral Water

v    Masqueology mask


----------



## belizsera (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is what I have up for trade:

Comodynes self tanning towels Intensive &amp; Uniform Color (2)

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect leave in spray 1.45 oz bottle (*pending trade)

Archipelago Pomegranate Soap

Color Club Foil Polish Disco Nap (swatched once)

Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream

What I would like:

Twistband hair tie (Love these things, don't care what the color is)

Fresh Sugar Rose balm (mine melted in the car lol)

Ojon (anything. I love Ojon)

MicrodermaMITT (face)

For those who get GlamBag. If you have a bag that is yellow, aqua, Lime green, silver etc. I would be more than happy to trade anything I have for one of those bags.  I have a lime green Vera Bradley wallet and I am trying to find a complimentary makeup bag to go with it. (I hate non matching stuff in my hand bag)

whatever else you may have to offer.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 9, 2012)

Some how I lined out everything on the list and could not get it off. So I just redid it and deleted this!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 9, 2012)

Updated List


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 9, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, GlossyBox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***New Items Added 6/8/12***

*GlossyBox*


AMOREPACIFIC - Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

BURBERRY BEAUTY - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202

MARVIS - WHITENING MINT TOOTHPASTE

PHYTO - Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair

ZOYA - Summer 2012 â€“ Beach and Surf Collection in 'Reagan' _*Pending*_

Glossy Box Face Brush





*Urban Decay*


Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in_ Mirage_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment Mini .07 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Benefit* Benetint Sample - Swatched
*Too Faced* Pink Leopard Bronzing Powder Travel Size 0.08 oz - Swatched
*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)
*Anastasia* Beverly Hills Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini .03 fl.oz _*Pending*_ 
*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*BirchBox Man*


*Billy Jealousy* Liquidsand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser 2 fl.oz _*Pending*_ 
*Richer Poorer* Socks (Pictured Below) _*Pending*_





*Kiehl's* Ultimate Man Body Scrub Soap 3.2 oz. _*Pending*_ 
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz.

Birchbox Magnet
Glamour Lash Card
Show Stopper Tape
Many more foil packets from Jouer, Mistral, Perfekt, Dermalogica, Korres, etc.


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Stila One Step Bronzer* 
*Eyeko Products*

*Melvita Floral Water*


*tili Bags* 
*Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley*

*Dior Diorshow Extase*

*Revlon Escapism Collection: Photoready Cream Blushes*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream SPF 23*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream*

*LUSH Products*


*Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)* 
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*


*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers* 
*Ouidad Products*

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a tarte LipSurgence in Enchanted. Got it today from sephora in the tarte Shining Stars kit. I cannot for the life of me pick out a good lip color for myself.

My trade list is in my signature if anyone is interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 9, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Coocabarra (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 2 Birchboxes coming soon, so I will add those items that I want to trade to my list when I get them. New items so far are in Red

Personal trading page: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

*What I have:*

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift 3.4 oz[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia and Anne[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement. (Deluxe Size Sample)

*Skin79* Hot pink tube - Super BB Cream - Triple Function (Deluxe Sample)

*Skin79* Light pink tube - Diamond Collection, The Prestige BB Cream (Deluxe Sample)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Jurlique* Balancing Foaming Cleanser (Full Size, 6.7oz.)

*Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

*Orofluido* (Deluxe Sample)

*Fresh* Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment (Deluxe sample)

*Fresh* Sugar Lip Treatment (Deluxe Sample)

*What I am interested in trying:*

Blow Pro Bleach Blow Texturizing Mist

Any Masqueology Mask

Modcloth Headband (preferably the red one w/white polka dots)

Zoya in Kimber

Blinc Mascara

Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich body lotion

Dermstore Lip Quench
 
Interested in other things, just PM me with your offer!

*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123

lechatonrose

AmberBlevins


----------



## MeanWife (Jun 9, 2012)

Still waiting on Birchbox and MyGlam to come in, but here is the updated list for now (wishlist included on personal page):

 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125367/meanwife-various-items-to-trade-with-pictures

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Bumble &amp; Bumble Straight set (3 foils - shampoo, cond, blow dry)

- Murad skin perfecting lotion

- Murad oil-control SPF 15

- Smashbox Photo Finish primer (x2)

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Biore pore strip, nose strip

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Loreal Paris: Magic Lumi light infusing primer

- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)

- Make Up For Ever HD Primer

- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body

- Sephora smoothing &amp; mattifying primer

- Amazing Cosmetics amazing concealer (med. beige)

- Garnier BB cream (Light/Med &amp; Med/Deep)

- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Philosophy Miracle Worker, Anti-aging concentrate, .12oz

- Aveeno daily lotion, 1oz

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Seche Vite top coat (used, about 1/3 bottle left)

- Revision Nectifirm neck firming cream

- Vichy eye makeup remover

- Borghese moisurizer

- Twist Tie hair bands (blue, purple, green)

- Twist Tie headband (black, brown, blue, pink, orange, green)

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Bare Minerals mineral veil &amp; brush

- Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous foundation faker in medium, .06 oz (almost full sized)

- Befine night cream

- Caudalie premier cru eye cream, 1ml

- St. Tropez gradual tan, medium dark, LARGE 2.5 oz

- Sephora Super lisseur rides SPF 15, age defying moisturizer, 5ml

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio

- Harvey Prince: Ageless

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman

- Philosophy: Love Sweet Love

- Jadore by Dior (1x use sample packet)

- Gucci: Flora

- Cartier: Baiser Vole

*Full Size Items*

- Philosophy Superbeautiful hybrid make-up SPF 20 (color: sand)

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Philosophy the Supernatural coloring book (2 lips glosses, 2 eye shadows, 3 blushes)

- Ulta eyeliner pencil: black

- Ulta eyeliner pencil, dual ended: black &amp; bronze

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- Pur-Lisse lip comfort moisurizer

- Sheer cover duo concealer, light/medium

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Formula 2 nail protein

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

- X Out shine control (swatched once)

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, April metallic pink, May blue with pink lips, Jane Iredale gold bag

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I have the theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (0.04 floz/1.2 mL) from this month's BBox up for trade. I already received it in my other June Birchbox, but i love it, so if i trade it, i am being slightly picky. I also have a barely used OneLove Organics Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm (0.5 oz/15mL) from March or April as well. It is barely used at all, it just has my finger swirled on the whole top that i can and will sanitize before shipping. I can take a picture to show how little it really was used. I washed my hands before i used it, but it's just not my thing.

What i really want is:

1) Stila One Step Bronze from this Birchbox. I would trade both the Stainiac and Beauty Balm for this. And i'd throw in the two CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes from this month's BBox if requested.

2) Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream sample from May (i think).

3) Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo sample from May.

i'm up for other trades, just let me know what you have. Thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I have the theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (0.04 floz/1.2 mL) from this month's BBox up for trade. I already received it in my other June Birchbox, but i love it, so if i trade it, i am being slightly picky. I also have a barely used OneLove Organics Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm (0.5 oz/15mL) from March or April as well. It is barely used at all, it just has my finger swirled on the whole top that i can and will sanitize before shipping. I can take a picture to show how little it really was used. I washed my hands before i used it, but it's just not my thing.

What i really want is:

1) Stila One Step Bronze from this Birchbox. I would trade both the Stainiac and Beauty Balm for this. And i'd throw in the two CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes from this month's BBox if requested.

2) Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream sample from May (i think).

3) Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo sample from May.

i'm up for other trades, just let me know what you have. Thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenn80802000 (Jun 9, 2012)

Items available ALL are new unopened (Unless stated otherwise) Sample Size Ojon Volume advance condtioner 1oz Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Radium Bliss soapy sap 2oz Clinique take the day off makeup remover 1.7 oz AHAVA moisturizer .51 oz Fekkai Glossing cream sample packet .3oz (I have 6 of these) The balm cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen Comodynes-Self tanning towelettes (I have 2) Twistband- Green Dr Jart BB cream (have 2 of these) Philosophy love sweet love fragrance 1.5ml Supergoop~ spf 30 UV lotion 10ml Murad Clairifying Cleanser 2oz Alterna Bamboo shine mist .85oz Claudalie The eye cream 1ml Oscar de la renta- Live in love 4ml Philospohy-take a deep breath oxygen gel cream moisturizer .4oz Sundari gotu kola and walnut body exfoliator .21oz Full Size -Maybelline Volum express mascara #251 Very black -Loreal true match roller neutral (N3) -Lancome Gel radiance 4.2 oz -Studio Gear Lipstick color Salsa -Beauty Rush lip gloss I want Candy -ISS Beauty Nail bling (silver with pink hearts) -Sally Hansen salon effects nail polish strips 4.3 Tri Bal it on -Got to be Powderful .35oz -Frizz Ease hair serum extra strength formula 1.69fl oz -Sally Hansen Xtreme wear color #150 Bold Orange color -ELF Natural lash kit (natural looking lush lashes with gel and lash contour tray -ALL Belle lashesin Yellow Haunt -Pevonia Gift Card $15 ZOYA in Marley, I did drop this polish it there is a small crack on the bottom of the bottle, it is not leaking was used once didnt like the color (lavender shade) Looking for: Make up brushes, prefer foundation brushes Nude eyeshadows Lush products Anything from Mac or Benefit Black eyeliners pencils only lip scrubs Philosphy lotions I am very open and ready to negotiate trades!


----------



## Beautybabe090 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi! 

I am willing to trade a few things

May 2012 BB

Algentist Anti Aging Cream

Color Club in Clambake coral

My Glam March 

Brush and Case

My Glam April

Brushes

My Glam May

Brushes

Everything is unopened and unused


----------



## Lilith McKee (Jun 9, 2012)

*Okay my swappy box is starting to get full I am pretty easy going feel free to shoot me over a PM even if it's not on my wish list*

*What I have:*

*Essie Nail Polish in As Gold As It Gets (full size)*

*Color Club in Disco Nap (mini size)*

*NYX Roll on Shimmer in Nude (used 2x, really pretty but I just never reach for it)*

*Caviar Anti-Aging Overnight Hair Rescue (packet sample)*

*Aromaleigh Eye Lustre in Fume (**full size **1.7 gram pot,  used 1x)*

*Aromaleigh Eye Lustre in Gleam **(**full size **1.7 gram pot used 2x)*

*Aromaleigh Eye Lustre in Spark (**full size **1.7 gram pot used 1x)*

*Aromaleigh Eye Lustre in Astonish (**full size **1.7 gram pot used 1x)*

*Aromaleigh Eye Lustre in Psyche (**full size **1.7 gram pot used 1x)*

*Aromaleigh You're a Doll Gothic eyeliner (**full size **1.2 gram pot used 3x)*

*Aromaleigh Pure Eyes in Wine (**full size, (bigger pot size then the Eye Lustres)**  pot used 2x)*

*Aromaleigh Pure Eyes in Trifle (**full size, (bigger pot size then the Eye Lustres)**  pot used 2x)*

      *What I am interested in trying:*

*Modcloth Headband (I would love the red one!)*

*Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes*

*Kate Spade Twirl Perfume samples (love this!!!)*

*Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Perfume sample*

*Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume sample*

*Philosophy: Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample*

*Melvita Rose Floral Water*

*Likewise Facial Moisturizer &amp; Sun Protectant SPF 50 (love this stuff)* *Zoya Polishes (I am an addict)*     *I do delivery confirmation and all that jazz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*


----------



## mega789 (Jun 9, 2012)

Especially Looking for *AMOREPACIFIC* Hydra Gel,  *N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect, Algenist cream, **BURBERRY BEAUTY* - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202, *Melvita* Floral water...

_UPDATED!!!_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 2x Pair of *Comodynes* - Self-tanning 

 2x *theBalm* Staniac

* Miracle SKIN Transformer - *(from May Box) in Glow

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* Annick Goutal* - Eau d'Hadrien - swatched 1x

* Drops Laundry Detergent *- Unscented clear drops, not the blue colored one's

 *pur* - Tinted moisturizer (Fair used on half face)

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *StriVectin-SD* - deluxe sized tube

* *

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* SKIN79 - *VIP Gold BB cream foil. (can get a few uses out of) 

* **karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

* Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

* Apivita Deep cleansing green clay mask packet*

* Dermalogica - *MAP-15 regenerator Age Smart

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for  mature hair (.34oz).

* Murad Firming Bronzer with spf - *for face and body 1oz tube (used 1 time)

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Holika Holika* - Shimmering Petit BB cream

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x (Perfect Pomegranate) Each 1.7 oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*Revlon* - Age Defying Face illuminator (Gold light, swatched)

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Ladies spoil your men - Samples for Men:*

*Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

*Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

*Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

*Photo's of some of the items:*

  












*Wish List:*

*N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

*Korean skin products and BB creams*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

Kerastase Cristalliste products

Gloss Moderne

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Bliss oxygen line

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby (2x),** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang, heather4602, MissLindaJean, LoriAnnLV.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking to trade my the balm Stainiac and Cynthia Rowley Band aids for a Stila One Step Bronzer. 
Also have the Masqueology Brightening Masque and Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Dry
I have other items to trade as well like a full size Zoya in Rory, for the Stila bronzer, just message me if you dont want yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also looking for the BORGHESE Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar for Face and Body

Thanks!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm really interested in the Modcloth headbands from this months Birchbox. If anyone gets one they are willing to trade please let me know


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

updated on later page!


----------



## ankh (Jun 10, 2012)

[erroneous post]


----------



## ankh (Jun 10, 2012)

Have a few items for trade, all unopened and completely undisturbed, including The Ojon Volume Advance Shampoo and the Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer (Glow) from last month's Birchbox.

Interested in the L'aquiste Etrog sample from May BB.


----------



## ankh (Jun 10, 2012)

[erroneous post #2 -- sorry!]


----------



## Bliss (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the following to trade:

*Perfumes: *These are deluxe samples and have been smelled but are full

Calvin Klein- Euphoria
Clean- Warm Cotton
Givenchy- Ange ou demon le secret
Juicy Couture- Viva la juicy
Paco Rabanne-Lady million
Thierry Mugler-Angel

*Hair Products:*

Wen-Pomagranate Repleneshing mist 12 oz ( full size new and sealed) X3

Wen-Lavender hair oil 4 oz full sized used once -over 90% full

Wen-Sweet Almond Mint styling creme 6 oz full sized and unused

*Makeup:*

Bare Escentuals 2 oz full sized Prime time face primer (full sized and sealed)

I am primarily interested in Makeup items at this time but I am open to all offers so go ahead and try me =)


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jun 10, 2012)

UPDATED

Quote: Originally Posted by *missmaggie5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*Things I have (all brand new unless said otherwise):*

Gold Color Club nail polish (.25 oz)

Origins Starting Over moisturizer 1.7 oz

Kerastase Cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Dr. Jarts Beauty Balm from May BB (x3)

Basis facial cleansing cloth (packet of one cloth)

Clinique repairwear foundation (shade 03) .05 oz

Garnier Frutics Triple Nutrition shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Bumble and bumble Shampoo/ Conditioner/ Blow Dry styling balm packets (.24 fl oz each)

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo/ Conditioner (.3 fl oz each)

Simple brand cleansing facial wipes (7 wipes)

Weil for Origins skin tone correcting serum (.05 fl oz)

L'occitane en Provence hand cream (used once but not noticeable, 1 oz)

Bumble and bumble FREEstyling Card (can take to any Bb recognized salon to get free style consultation session plus a blow dry or other under-30 minute do)

Neutrogena Visibly Bright facial cleanser (.5 fl oz)

Skin79 BB Cream in pink (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Etude House BB Cream in Collagen Moistfull  (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Herstyler hair serum (.08 oz)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint sample

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture perfume sample

Modcloth Headband

COOLA Face SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber sample

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive packets (x2)

*Things I want:*

Stila one step bronzer

Dior mascara

A good facial highlighter (my most wanted)

Pastel or other summery colored nail polishes

Any Butter London or Deborah Lippmann nail polish

Open to other stuff, PM me


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 10, 2012)

*What I have (all new):*

I finally got two of the same box from Birchbox (box 9):

     Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 towelettes)

     Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (full size in black)

     Likewise Facial Mositurizer + Sun Protectant 50 SPF (0.15 fl oz/5 mL)

     theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (0.04 fl oz/1.2 mL)

     tili bag in the yellow/pink/red cheetah print

     John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample

I would trade this whole box for boxes 1, 3, 4, 5, 14, 21, 22, 23, or 25 - let me know if you're interested! Otherwise, I can trade out items individually. Thanks!

*I also have (all new):*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 towelettes - these are in addition to the ones listed above)

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow beauty balm in bronzed (full size)

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow (0.5 fl oz/15 mL)

benefit the POREfessional (0.25 fl oz/7.5 mL)

Miss Beauty nail bling (from MyGlam - silvery with pink hearts)

Julep - Salma, Michelle, Diane, Keira, and Lucy

Jonathan Create Smooth Anti-frizz Volumizing Serum (1.7 fl oz/50 mL)

Eye Rock designer liner (opened to look but unused) - I will throw this in with any trade - just let me know if you want it!

NUME Gift Certificate - I will give this away for free, just let me know if you want the code!

*What I'd like:*

Cynthia Rowley band-aids

Apothederm stretch mark cream

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline

Clark's Botanicals Lip Tint

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume

Melvita floral water

stila one step bronze

LipFusion Balm

BLK DNM sample

Lip balms/glosses

nail polish

Pangea products

Origins products

If you have something else, make me an offer!

*Excellent trades with: strawberrybrite, JadedBeauty (x2), Ching Chang, sihaya (x2), MelissaFTW, skylola123, lady41, sleepykat, snllama, nikita8501*


----------



## tameloy (Jun 10, 2012)

_***UPDATE - LOTS OF NEW ITEMS***_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
theBalm Stainiac
Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2)
tili Bag
Zoya in Kristen (used 1x)
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream
YuBe Moisturizing Skin Cream

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
St. Tropez Self Tanning Lotion (large sample from QVC Test Tube)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING 
Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz - PENDING

Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB (comes in a _very_ cute bottle)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)
Tarte Clean Slate Creaseless eye primer - .09 oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio)
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size) - PENDING


*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (From Glossybox)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over (NIB)
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
Philosophy Heavenly light pink illuminator (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo

*Perfume Samples:*


Kate Spade Twirl
Viva la Juicy
Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck


_*Looking for:*_


Eyeko Fat Stick in black
Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids
Benefit Porefessional
Too Faced Primer
Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Tarte Lipsurgence
Pangea Lip balm
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products


_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x3!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird, nfig, Fairest of all*


----------



## mroxy0628 (Jun 10, 2012)

*I have available for trade (from Birchbox):*

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30 (new, never used)

Miracle Skin Transformer (only swatched)

Jurlique Love Balm Rose (new, never used)

Diorshow Extase Mascara (new, never used) ***only for something I really want (e.g. Revolution Beauty Balm)

Laura Geller I-care waterproof eyeliner in charcoal (new, only swatched)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (never opened or used)

Dropps Laundry Detergent

*Other items:*

Philosophy Hope in a Jar 1 oz. (new, never used)

Yes to Tomatoes Total Treatment Mask 1 oz. (new, never used)

Proactiv Revitalizing Toner (new, never used)

Laura Geller Whipped Lip Wear in Praline Mousse (only swatched on hand)

Estee Lauder Pure Color Lipsticks in Tiger Eye Shimmer, Sugar Honey and Pinkberry (new, never used)

Bare Escentuals Warmth (opened and in old packaging, but never used)

*Things I'm interested in:*

*Stila Stay All Day 10 in 1 HD Beauty Balm*

*Blowpro Beach Blow Texturizing Mist*

Vapour Organics Multi-Use Blush 

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in Blushed

RMS Lip2Cheek in Smile

Mineralologie Cream Concealer


If you see something you want, please PM me and let me know what you have!  Would love to combine a few things for one of my bigger wish list items.

Great trades with: Skylola123, Caitlinmacphers, BehindtheLashes, Strawberrybrite, Duckygirl, and Wintersnowpeach


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 10, 2012)

updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> see link below.


----------



## thriftintogear (Jun 10, 2012)

items available for trade (unopened, unused, unless specified):

*comodynes* urban cosmetics intensive self-tanning towelettes (4)

- from june 2012 birchbox

*NYX* lipstick "vitamin/626" (full size)

- from june 2012 myglam

*marbella* permanent eyeliner pen (full size)

- from june 2012 myglam

items i am interested in:

*living proof* frizz (any living proof products really)

- was sent out in june 2012 myglam 

natural or organic products, burt's bees, lip STAINS, moisturizers, try me, *you never know!*

if you have items that you would like to trade that are not listed here, please PM me &amp; maybe we can work something out! ​


----------



## Coocabarra (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, it looks like I am getting box #9, and box #24. I would like to trade these boxes for other boxes if possible! If you have a box that you are unhappy with, just let me know which one you have to trade for!

Box #9:


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
tili Bags Small Collection 1
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (not sure which color yet)
Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Oily
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac

Box #24:


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
LA FRESHÂ® Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle

If you are more interested in trading bits and pieces from your boxes, that's fine too, just let me know!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 10, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 10, 2012)

Updated trade list: June BB: Â I got two box # 8. Both are up for trade as a full box or individual items.Â  Masqueology Brightening Mask Ada Cosmetics Bronzer Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Dry theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia RowleyÂ  Deluxe samples and travel sizes: Bliss Fabulous face lotion .5 oz exp 5/13 Deluxe trial size mineral veilÂ  Clinique take the day off 1oz Tarte smooth operator illuminating serum .3 oz Clarins Delicious Self Tanning Cream .7 oz DDF Amplifying Elixer .5 oz Clarins Gentle Foaming cleanser with Cottonseed .7 oz Korres Body Butter in Guava 1.69oz Miracle Skin Transformer Translucent .16oz Â exp 8/13 Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer Combination Skin Â .17 oz UD 24/7 Shadow Stick Clash or Delinquent .088 oz UD 24/7 liners in Radium, Â Junkie, Â Woodstock, Stray Dog, Bourbon, or Underground .03 oz UD 24/7 liners in Perversion or Zero .03 oz Â *wishlist only* Benefit Bag Gal mini .14 oz Murad Clarifying Cleanser 2 oz PENDING Full Size: Korres lip butter in Guava .21 oz UD 24/7 liner Flipside .04 oz Buxom cream eyeshadow in Pug (it appears to be drying out a little, but I have one that looks the same and it is still fine) Stila lip Glaze in Vanilla .08 oz Benefit Bad Gal Mascara .3 oz (it does not have a box) Dermstore lip quench .21 oz Benefit Bella Bamba box of powder .28 oz The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen .3 oz ELF Studio Complete Coverage Concealer Palette in Light NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in 601 Black Bean NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk Benefit Bad Gal Brown The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer Bronzer Benefit Eye Bright Clean Shower Fresh Rollerball Hanae Mori Butterfly Rollerball Paco Rabanne Lady Million Rollerball Benefit Ultra Shines Foxy Lady Sephora hot hues lip balm in hot pink Lightly used items: Shisheido Hydro Powder Eye Shadow in Aqua Shimmer lightly usedÂ  Benefit Gilded Pencil used 1x end scraped off ELF Studio Flawless Finish Foundation in Porcelain about 95% full ELF Studio Flawless Finish Foundation in Sand about 95% full Boots No 7 High Lights Illuminating Lotion about 95% full NYC Blushable Creme Stick in Plaza Pink used about 3x ELF Studio Cream Blush in Seductress Â used 1x with a brush Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Mauve used 1x has not been sharpened, but ca sharpen before sending if requested WishList (would prefer unused items, but may take some items that have been tried once) Stila one step bronzeÂ *really want* Stila Sparkle liquid eyeliner in the black or brown shades Borghese Fango or other Borghese items Beauty Blender or Beauty Blender Cleanser Eyeko Â fat eye stick any Zoya nail polish full or trial size, new or tried once Twistband headbands or hair ties Ojon damage reverse shampoo or conditionerÂ  Any Kerastase shu uemura cleansing oil Dermalogica daily microfoliant Algenist Try me I would be willing to trade some full size items for smaller sized items from my wish listÂ


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jun 10, 2012)

UPDATED ITEMS UNDERLINED

_*Things I have (all brand new unless said otherwise):*_

Gold Color Club nail polish (.25 oz)

Origins Starting Over moisturizer 1.7 oz

Kerastase Cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Dr. Jarts Beauty Balm from May BB (x3)

Basis facial cleansing cloth (packet of one cloth)

Clinique repairwear foundation (shade 03) .05 oz

Garnier Frutics Triple Nutrition shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Bumble and bumble Shampoo/ Conditioner/ Blow Dry styling balm packets (.24 fl oz each)

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo/ Conditioner (.3 fl oz each)

Simple brand cleansing facial wipes (7 wipes)

Weil for Origins skin tone correcting serum (.05 fl oz)

L'occitane en Provence hand cream (used once but not noticeable, 1 oz)

Bumble and bumble FREEstyling Card (can take to any Bb recognized salon to get free style consultation session plus a blow dry or other under-30 minute do)

Neutrogena Visibly Bright facial cleanser (.5 fl oz)

Skin79 BB Cream in pink (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Etude House BB Cream in Collagen Moistfull  (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Herstyler hair serum (.08 oz)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint sample

Juicy Couture - Juicy Couture perfume sample

Modcloth Headband

COOLA Face SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber sample

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive packets (x2)

AcneFree Sulfur Mask (.2 oz)

Biore Ice Cleanser (.24 fl oz)

Goldwell Hair Modelling Paste (.5 fl oz)

* *

*Things I want:*

Stila one step bronzer

Dior mascara

A good facial highlighter 

Spray for hair that creates texture/ beachy waves like BlowPro Beach Blow Mist or Bumble and bumble Surf Spray (most wanted)

Pastel or other summery colored nail polishes

Any Butter London or Deborah Lippmann nail polish

Open to other stuff, PM me


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 10, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Added new stuff in BOLD!

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is a list of what I have: New and Unused unless noted:
Not much will update soon!
Glossybox:
Glossy Box Brush

Birchbox: *Eyeko FAT Eye Stick in a green/blue color TRADED (for wishlist only, I got 2 but I like it enough that I could keep it)*

*Likewise Daily Skincare Moisturizer .15 fl oz*

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 92748926998483513447036674
  .5 Fl oz

Color Club Disco Nap

Twirl by Kate Spade 1.5 ml spray bottle

/&gt; Thick brown twistband headband (got in a trade, does not have the tag on it

Jouer:
Sample Lip Gloss inWind .06 fl oz

Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment .07 fl oz

My Glam Full sized Studio Gear Complete Color in Warm &amp; Cozy,PENDING Cafe Au Lait, PENDING and Pink Blush (won in facebook contest I don't wear lipstick, just gloss):

*June Bag- gold, fold over with button PENDING *

*Living Proof Frizz Nourishing  Control *

*NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with a new q-tip to see color)*
Philosophy Love Sweet Love 1.5 ml sample
Nail Bling-stick on nails silver with hearts ( I have used two of them but will throw it in if anyone is interested!

April Shiny Pink Bag

Dermstore LipQuench

All Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes

Julep Polish- not sure the color because I got in a trade and the name is wore off but it looks like Annette kind of a dove gray color

Look Bag

Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion
Naked Princess Naked Shine 4 Mini Lipgloss Set (very cute set)

Loreal pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

 

Samples through Trades/Store/Etc...

Befine Night Cream.5fl oz

Befine Pore Refining Treatment (foil pack) .34 fl oz

Sample size Stila convertible dual lip and cheek cream in peony (was swatched once with new q-tip)

bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence
*Sample Lorac Tantalizer Baked Bronzer*

 

 







Here is my wishlist:

REALLY want Deborah Lippmann polish in On the Beach or Mod Cloth Headband

St. Tropez Tanner

Revoultion Freedom Organic BBin Blushed

Zoya Beach and Surf in Zuza, Rory, Lara, Reagan, or Carly

BlowPro Beach Blow Mist 

Almost any of the Julep June colors

 

Likes:

Comodynes Self- Tanning Wipes

Any UD Liner

Twistband Hair bands

Benefit

any sunless tanner, bronzers, nail polish

 

Im not very picky so try me!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 10, 2012)

Update:

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *M.A.D. *Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer ~ Brand new, unopened, .13 oz

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *AHAVA Time to Hydrate *Essential Day Moisturizer for normal to dry skin ~ Brand new, .51 fl oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer *in Zoom! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

v    *Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil *.23 oz, Brand new, Deluxe sized sample in box

v    *Befine Night Cream ~ *Brand new, .5 oz, (chocolate ingredients)

v    *Too Faced *Lash Gasm ~ Brand new, full sized

v    *KTO Kelly Teagarden Organics *Vitality Rose and Cucumber Eye Cream ~ Brand new 10 ml

v    *Evie Evan *Firm and Repair Throat CrÃ¨me ~ Brand new deluxe size

v    *Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator ~ *Brand new in box, .5 oz

v    *Nars Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base ~ *.09 oz, Brand new, Not sure if it is a full size or deluxe size â€“ it came in a kit from Sephora

v    *Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray ~ *brand new, deluxe size sample from kit, no size listed on it (around the size of my pinky?*)*

v    *Dior Hydra Life BB CrÃ¨me ~ *Brand new, tiny sized deluxe sample

v    *Beauty Blender Cleanser ~ *Brand new, sample size from Birchbox (I donâ€™t see an actual amount on it)

v    *Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect ~ *Brand new, deluxe sample from June Birchbox

Wishlist:

v    Cynthia Rowley Band aids

v    Modcloth headband â€“ in the deer print

v    Melvita Floral Water

v    Masqueology mask - Brightening 

v    Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie fake eye lashes


----------



## tinycity (Jun 10, 2012)

shot in the dark as it looks like most people want to trade what i have to trade!

from BB june box:


Masqueology Brightening Mask
Ada Cosmetics Bronzer
Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Dry
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle

wishlist:

I'd love to try a different bronzer but i'm open to other trades!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 10, 2012)

Updated:

*Items up for trade:*

Makeup-ish:

~MAC Pro Longwear Concealer in NW35 (full-sized/used once)

~MAC compact powder puff, new.

~MAX Factor Vivid Impact Lipliner in 160 Vegas, Baby

~FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF15

~Smashbox Iconic Eyes Eye Palette. (swatched 1x). Faux leather casing has a few scratches on it.

~Coastal Scents Silica Powder (a little less than half the container remaining).

~3 eyelash curlers (1 no name brand, 1 Borghese Kirkland and 1 from NYC cosmetics).

~-ELF Studio Fan Brush

~-Borghese Kirkland signature eye smudger (synthetic rubber sponge tip)

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick

~Tarte Go Go Goji Double Dose Lipgloss

~Tarte  Acerola Rush Double Dose Lipgloss

~Smashbox - Hybrid 2 in 1 - Colour &amp; Shine Gloss in Azalea

~Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

Skin/hair:

~Xen Tan premium sunless tan

~Caudalie Hand And Nail Cream

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~Mario Badescu skin care Seaweed Night Cream *PEND*
~Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer

~Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture for eyes

~Anastasia Line Erasing Serum 2ml packet X2

~Bobbi Brown Hydrating Eye Cream *PEND*
~Philosophy The Microdelivery Exfoliating Wash *PEND*
~Philosophy Amazing Grace perfumed shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel *PEND*
~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair
~Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment *PEND*
~Arcona Gentle Solution Repair PM

~Living Proof Full Thickening Cream (hair) 15ml *PEND*

~Glossy Box blush brush

~Melvita Floral Water *PEND*

~Tantowel Plus 'Self Tanning Towelette, Half Body Application for Face &amp; Body' / 1 towelette

Polishes: (full-sized)

~Zoya Rina

~Zoya Savita *PEND*

Perfume samples:

-Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gioia Eau de Parfum *PEND*
-Dolce &amp; Gabbana The One Gentleman
-Escada Especially Escada
-Burberry Body
-Kenzo Flower
-Warm Cotton
-Gucci by Gucci Pour Homme
-Giorgio Armoni Code
-Clean Skin
-Givenchy Dahlia Noir

-Givenchy Play
-Coach Poppy Flower *PEND*

-Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy

-miss PUCCI

-YSL L'Homme

-Versace Pour homme

-Gucci Flora

-Hampton Sun Privet Bloom

-Cartier Baiser Vole

-Love, Chloe

-Chanel NÂ°19 *PEND*

-Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

*Wishlist*:

Modcloth Headband... red polka-dotted one

Will add more later


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anyone have juliette ha a gun not a perfume sample from birchbox June? I have staniac, band aids and other goodies to trade.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 10, 2012)

*Trade list! (New unless specified.*) 
* *
*What I have:*
*Phyto Hair Mask **ON HOLD*

*Amore Pacific Hydrating Gel** ON HOLD*

*Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 towelettes)** ON HOLD*
*Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (full size)** ON HOLD.*

*Likewise Facial Mositurizer + Sun Protectant 50 SPF (0.15 fl oz/5 mL)*

*theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (0.04 fl oz/1.2 mL)**PENDING*

*John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample*

*make up for every smoky lash mascara (deluxe sample)*
*aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz*
*full size essie eternal optimist*

*benefit total moisture facial cream (no size, but its a deluxe sample in the little jar)*
*full size Revlon Just Bitten Kissable balm stain in Charm (swatched once) **PENDING*
*full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz*
*Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged*
*full size Philosophy The Present clear makeup 2oz.- tried twice*
*full size Philosophy Supernatural airbrushed canvas powder, .32 oz- tried once*
*full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace*
*Bliss the youth as we know it moisture cream .07ml*
*Philosophy retractable powder brush*
*Glossybox powder brush*
*full size Philosophy heavenly illuminator*
*full size Philosophy Superglossy, SPF 15 in follow your dreams **PENDING*
*full size Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in bare your soul*
*full size Philosophy The Color of Grace art of blushing in pink dreams*
*Jouer gloss in Tender*
*Taylor Swift Wonderstruck **PENDING*
* *
* *
*things I would LOVE:*
* *
*stila bronzer*
*a good concealer for fair-ish skin*
*oil free spf*
*twistband headbands*
*any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)*
*any products for FINE hair*
*jouer body butter*
*Blinc mascara*
*Kate Somerville anything*
*Ojon volumizing shampoo/Conditioner*
*anything Benefit*
* *
*try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 10, 2012)

i'm sure i could make a list of things to trade but today i have a one track mind so  ---

here is the link to the perfume i am dying to smell!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june2012-box/joya-ames-soeurs-parfum

i can trade wonderstruck perfume, or a few other things like maybe a 2ml sample of laura mercier primer or a 1ml of jouer's luminizing moisture tint. i also have an Origins skin tone correcting serum packet and a few Julep nail polishes. (or a bunch of other brands) i'm sure i could come up with something else if necessary.

PM me if interested !    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 10, 2012)

All items new and unused and unswatched (especially eye makeup) unless specified

Things to trade from BB

June: (Box 15)

Modcloth headband

Supergoop SPF

Masqueology Brightening Mask

Other Months:

Vapour Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss Sultry 10.6 ml FULL SIZE

Orofluido hair oil deluxe sample

Ojon Restorative Shampoo and Conditioner and Ojon restorative hair oil sample

Ojon Volumizing Shampoo and Conditioner and Ojon Body Souffle

Peter Thomas Roth Max anti-shine mattifying gel 0.25 oz deluxe sample (used once)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Many more items including full size: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125678/swap-with-tigrlilyem

I would trade my whole box #15 for something else!

Wishlist

June:

Borghese Bath Soak

Eyeko skinny liner (prefer Olive but will also take Turquoise)

Stila 10 in 1 BB

Rosewater mist

Tanning wipes (with something else)

Amore pacific hyrdagel(GB)

Bamboo style boho waves (SS)


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 10, 2012)

I have for trade from my May Birchbox: blendercleanser - opened, sniffed, overcome by the strong lavender scent, never used Color Club Foil Collection in Disco Nap - never used Arquiste L'Etrog - opened, sniffed, never used I want: stila one-step bronzer Juliet has a gun not a perfume PM me if you want to trade. I have not gotten my June Birchbox yet. I may trade that later.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm looking for the Borghese Crema Sopanetta or Eye compresses..please PM if interested in trading! Thanks!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 10, 2012)

I received Birchbox #26--I'm looking to trade the Cynthia Rowley band-aids, the rose water, and the Joya perfume for one or all of the following:

- Modcloth Headband (any style)

- Juliette Has a Gun not a perfume

- Stila one-step bronzer

Thanks!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 10, 2012)

beauty blender cleanser and tili bag for rowley bandaids???  anyone?  pm if interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

I want to trade my

Eyeko Fat Stick (i'm not sure of the color) - PEND

BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak Sample- PEND

and 

LUNA bar - PEND

All from June 2012 BB

I really want

Tili Bag

Melvita Floral Water

The cologne 

Yu-be samples (i love the stuff)

PM if interested (i'm basically throwing in the Luna bar for free)


----------



## CRB882 (Jun 11, 2012)

*For Trade*

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap

Julep nail polish - Serena (used 2x)

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink (swatched)

fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment

Redken Shine Flash 02 glistening mist (used 2x)

the Balm cosmetics Staniac (not sure yet which color)

stila one step bronze

*Wanted*

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick

Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley

nail polish (no pinks or reds)

mascara

Successful trades with Jennabean, wintersnowpeach, and bethm.


----------



## arendish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm getting an Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner and would love to trade for an Eyeko Fat Stick (I don't use liquid liner) or the Clark's Botanicals Lip Tint. If anyone wants to trade PM me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2012)

Found out what I'm getting in my second box. Sadly, I'm not getting the Stila Bronzer and really want to try it! I would be willing to trade my extra Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain or maybe even BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses for this. Let's make a deal ladies. 

*UPDATED 6/11/12*

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint

Dr. Jart BB cream (x2) 

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched, that's it)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:


Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)
Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)
Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_ 
Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)
Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_


_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples. _

Wish List

Stila Bronzer

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)
Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color  Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Dior Mascara (open to other mascara brands)

Kiehl's products

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider)

Or make me an offer!


----------



## awall18 (Jun 11, 2012)

I got my glossybox and have added a few things.



To trade:

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette

Smashbox fusion soft lights in dusk (swatched on hand once)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Smashbox Lip Enhancing gloss in pop (swatched once on hand)

dermalogica total eye care spf15 .1oz (never used)

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Too Faced Peach Leopard 2.5 g (sealed in box)

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Waikiki Pikake (used once)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Nerola Orange Blossom (used once)

Pixi Lip Blush in No 4 Love (swatched on hand once)

Stila lip glaze in lights

Stila lip glaze in camera

Stila One Step prime color in capri coral (swatched on hand once)

Stila One Step prime color in rosie posie (swatched on hand once)

Zoya in Arizona (full size unused)

Phyto phytojoba hair masque (NIB)

Marvis whitening toothpaste (NIB)



Things I like:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

WEN Cleansing Conditioner
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners

zoya in Carly



open to other suggestions

please PM me it make sure that I see you message

thanks!


----------



## Janamaste (Jun 11, 2012)

*For Trade*


Modcloth Headband - Red Polka Dot 
Masqueology Brightening Mask

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (x2)
Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body


*Wanted*

Stila's One Step Bronzer


----------



## omgitsliz (Jun 11, 2012)

*What I have:*

Color Club mini nailpolish  0.25oz in "He Loves Me" (Used once)

Zoya 0.25 oz in "Lotus" (Never Used)

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Wipes (Never Used)

Tili Bag (Never used)

Masqueology Brightening Mask (Never used)

2 1/2 sample size Dr. Jarts BB cream. I say 2 1/2 because my first sample was pratically empty so they sent me two more. I used it like once and that was it. The two samples they sent me were still kind of empty but whatever. Its too dark for me so thats why I wanna get rid of it.

supergoop 30+ spf everyday face and body lotion (seal still on)

hair rules lift volumizing shampoo ( never used )

LA fresh eco beauty  oil free face cleanser

*Wish List:*

stila stay all day 10 in 1 BB cream

Juicy Coutore sample


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 11, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, GlossyBox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***New Items Added 6/11/12***

_*June Birchbox *_


_*John Varvatos Star U.S.A.*_ 
_*tili Bags Small Collection 1*_

_*Eyeko Fat Eye Stick*_

_*Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Oily*_

_*Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive*_

_*theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac*_





*GlossyBox*


AMOREPACIFIC - Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

BURBERRY BEAUTY - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202

MARVIS - WHITENING MINT TOOTHPASTE

PHYTO - Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair


Glossy Box Face Brush





*Urban Decay*


Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment Mini .07 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Benefit* Benetint Sample - Swatched
*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz.

Birchbox Magnet
Glamour Lash Card
Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Stila One Step Bronzer*** 

*Melvita Floral Water* 

*tili Bags*** 
*Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley***

*Dior Diorshow Extase***

*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15***

*Revlon Escapism Collection: Photoready Cream Blushes*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream SPF 23*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream*

*LUSH Products*


*Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)* 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers* 
*Ouidad Products*

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 11, 2012)

I have available:

Eyeko fat eye stick in Chocolate full size I think .14oz (never opened)

Befine Night Cream .5oz (used once)

Lorac eye primer .53oz (used once)

Weleda Almond soothing cleansing lotion .34oz  (used once)

MAD Skincare eye transformation serum .13oz (never opened)

MAD Skincare daytime defense lotion .13oz (never opened)

Babor Cleansing 2 pc Hy-Ol +Phytoactive base 10ml x 2 (used once)

Benefit Erase Paste mini in medium (swatched once with a brush)

Pop! Face magnet primer 2x .07oz pouch (obviously not opened, lol!)

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion travel size w/doefoot applicator x2 (never opened)

Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting shower gel 4oz (used once)

Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting lotion 2oz (used once)

Stila Smudgestick in Damsel (swatched once)

UD 24/7 pencil in Whiskey travel size (swatched once)

Physician's Formula Youthful Wear liquid foundation in fair 1 oz (used once)

Bare Minerals Prime Time .15 oz (new)

Juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer travel size 1 oz (used once)

Clinique comforting cream cleanser 1 oz (used once)

Kinerase PhotoFacials day moisturizer SPF 30 1 oz (used once)

Babor sun care system moisturizer spf 30 1 1/8 oz (used once)

Miracle Skin Transformer in glow .5 oz (swatched once on hand)

Jane Iredale Mystikol powdered eyeliner in Citrine (swatched once)

From June's Birchbox:

Comodynes urban cosmetics intensive self-tanning towelettes (2)

Beauty Blender cleanser

N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Spray

Would love to trade for:

*Modcloth Headband*

the Balm Stainiac

Stila one-step bronze

Benefit benetint, posietint, that gal, try me on others

Twistbands

Origins Checks &amp; Balances facewash

Fresh Sugar lip glosses (any!)

Buxom Big and Healthy Lip Polish

Revlon Kissable Balm Stain (try me on colors!)

Really, try me on just about anything. I don't bite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great trades with:

miss6aby, Janamaste, nikita8501


----------



## tameloy (Jun 11, 2012)

UPDATE

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
theBalm Stainiac - PENDING 
Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask - PENDING

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2) - PENDING

tili Bag - PENDING

Zoya in Kristen (used 1x) - PENDING

Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
St. Tropez Self Tanning Lotion (large sample from QVC Test Tube) - PENDING 
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING

Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz - PENDING

Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Escada Moon Sparkle - .18 fl oz NIB (comes in a _very_ cute bottle) - PENDING

Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)
Tarte Clean Slate Creaseless eye primer - .09 oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio)
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size) - PENDING


*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (From Glossybox)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over (NIB)
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
Philosophy Heavenly light pink illuminator (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo

*Perfume Samples:*


Kate Spade Twirl - PENDING 
Viva la Juicy - PENDING

Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck


_*Looking for:*_


Eyeko Fat Stick in black - PENDING 
Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids
Benefit Porefessional - PENDING

Too Faced Primed and Poreless
Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Tarte Lipsurgence
Pangea Lip balm
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products


_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x3!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird, nfig, Fairest of all*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 11, 2012)

*GREAT * 

UPDATED!!!


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 11, 2012)

I am new to this trading thing but please give me a try. I will be prompt with shipping!!

I have to trade (all new and unopened):

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal - Fine (foil packet from May Birchbox)

Beauty Blender Cleanser sample

Comodynes Self Tanning Towlette (x2 from June Birchbox)

Perricone MD Face Finishing Moisturizer (x2 2 ml foil packet)

Benefit The POREfessional Pro Balm (x2 .15 ml foil on card)

I am interested in:

Deer Modcloth headband

Eyeco Fat Stick (brown)

I like products for lips, balms and such, I have the Staniac already but I am open to other things.


----------



## Jaimemck (Jun 11, 2012)

I am getting box #12 with the Tili bag, Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie, stainiac, LaFresh Eco-Beauty oil free face cleanser, and Hair Rules Lift Volumizing Shampoo. Wish list- I am willing to trade boxes or individual products. I really want the Stila Bronzer, perfumes, Melvita Floral water, eyeliners. Just PM me if your interested


----------



## mega789 (Jun 11, 2012)

Especially Looking for *VAN GOGH WONDERLUST* Hair Colour Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic &amp;  *N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect **&amp;* *stila stay all day BB*...

_UPDATED!!!_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning Intensive

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* Annick Goutal* - Eau d'Hadrien - swatched 1x

 *pur* - Tinted moisturizer (Fair used on half face)

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

* *

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* frizz * living proof- styling treatment wave shaping, curl defining thick to coarse hair

  2oz bottle (used 1x)

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* SKIN79 - *VIP Gold BB cream foil. (can get a few uses out of) 

* **karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

* Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

* Apivita Deep cleansing green clay mask packet*

* Dermalogica - *MAP-15 regenerator Age Smart

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for  mature hair (.34oz).

* Murad Firming Bronzer with spf - *for face and body 1oz tube (used 1 time)

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle PEND*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Holika Holika* - Shimmering Petit BB cream

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x (Perfect Pomegranate) Each 1.7 oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*Revlon* - Age Defying Face illuminator (Gold light, swatched)

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Ladies spoil your men - Samples for Men:*

*Dermalogica* - invigorating shave gel x2

*Kerastase Homme (Densifying)-* *Capital Force Shampoo for men 0.34 oz packet*

*Kerastase Capital Force (anti-oiliness) - Shampoo for men 0.34 oz x 2*

*Photo's of some of the items:*

 












*Wish List:*

*N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect*

*VAN GOGH WONDERLUST*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Korean skin products and BB creams*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

Kerastase Cristalliste products

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby (2x),** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang, heather4602, MissLindaJean, LoriAnnLV.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

Did everyone see that zadidoll started a thread on bad swappers???? So if any of you have been *swaplifted,* head over and post your experience. I think it's great we have a "blacklist": hopefully it'll help cushion us from bad swappers! I have been fortunate, but know from posts and stuff others have not!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did everyone see that zadidoll started a thread on bad swappers???? So if any of you have been *swaplifted,* head over and post your experience. I think it's great we have a "blacklist": hopefully it'll help cushion us from bad swappers! I have been fortunate, but know from posts and stuff others have not!


 Trying to find that thread...do you have a link? Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying to find that thread...do you have a link? Thanks!


 I saw it at the bottom of my home page under the discussions topics or you can click here 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126281/bad-swappers-list#post_1889727


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2012)

Found out what I'm getting in my second box. Sadly, I'm not getting the Stila Bronzer and really want to try it! I would be willing to trade my extra Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain or  maybe even BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses for this. Take a look at what I have and make me a deal, ladies! 

*UPDATED 6/11/12*

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint

Vichy CelluDestock (foil packet, .23 fl oz)

Dr. Jart BB cream (x2) 

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

L'eau D'Issey Moisturizing Body Lotion (foil tube, .33 fl oz)

Bosley BOS Defense Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner X 2 (foil packs, .25 fl oz each)*

Clariol Natural Instincts Color Refresher Dark Brown #28 (foil pack .74 fl oz) X2 and Clairol Color Treat Color Conditioning Treatment (tube, 1.01 fl oz) X 2 _(these both came in the color kit I use, never used them)_

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched, that's it)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:


Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar) 
Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_


_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples. _

Wish List

Stila Bronzer

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream
Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color  Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Dior Mascara (open to other mascara brands)

Kiehl's products

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider lighter shades)

Or make me an offer, I might be open to other items...just ask.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw it at the bottom of my home page under the discussions topics or you can click here
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126281/bad-swappers-list#post_1889727


 Thank you!


----------



## EllynoUta (Jun 11, 2012)

from my birchbox

up for trade or sell: 

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck sample

Comodynes Self-Tanning INTENSIVE wipes x2 (samples? i dont know how many come in the actual pack in the birchbox, as mine hasnt arrived yet. i just know i wont be needing them, as im already plenty tanned!)

Beauty Blender Clenser

I don't particularly have anything in mind that I want.

Just no tanning stuff.

I'm pretty much always down for makeup.


----------



## merkington (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! New to this whole trading thing (and to makeuptalk in general) but I've been stalking the BB thread for months. 

Here's what I have (I can ship anywhere in the US):

*Birchbox Samples:*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes (x2)

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick* *(used twice to swatch on hand)- not sure of the exact color name, but it's a blue-green color **full-size *

Color Club Nail Lacquer in Disco Nap **deluxe sample, never used*

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Curacao, **full size, used once*

*Personal Collection:*

Julep Nail Polish in Renee **full size, never used*

Essie Nail Polish in Luxedo, **full size, used once*

*Wish **List:*

Jouer Moisturizing Tint in Pearl

Any Tarte Lip Products

Nail Polishes in dark and/or bright colors (love essie)

Eyeliners in brown or black

In general I like lip, cheek, nail products. I also like natural looking makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let me know if you like anything!


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 11, 2012)

Quote Naun-Negotiable: i'm sure i could make a list of things to trade but today i have a one track mind so  ---

here is the link to the perfume i am dying to smell!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/june2012-box/joya-ames-soeurs-parfum

i can trade wonderstruck perfume, or a few other things like maybe a 2ml sample of laura mercier primer or a 1ml of jouer's luminizing moisture tint. i also have an Origins skin tone correcting serum packet and a few Julep nail polishes. (or a bunch of other brands) i'm sure i could come up with something else if necessary.

PM me if interested !    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks


I'm not sure why, but I can't send more than 2 PMs in a day! So I'm replying to you here~

I'd love to trade the perfume sample for the Laura Mercier primer and Jouer moisturizing tint, depending on the shade. Or, what shades of Julep do you have?


----------



## Laura Marie (Jun 11, 2012)

*Up for trade*

*Birchbox:*

*2X theBalm Stainiac *

*Modcloth Headband*

*Juicy Couture perfume sample*

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint*

*Stila Sparkle Waterproof liquid eyeliner in Curacao (willl trade for a black or brown color)*

*one of my boxes was #19 if anyone wants to trade entire boxes =)*

*Random:*

*Dermalogica **Age Smart Super rich repair 0.5 Fl Oz*

*Dermalogica Age Smart Overnight Repair Serum 0.17 Fl Oz*

*Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Treatment 1 Oz*

*Tarte lights camera lashes! 0.10 Fl Oz*

*WISHLIST:*

*CR Bandaids*

*Tili Bag*

*Stila One Step Bronzer*

*BeautyBlender Cleanser*

*Melvita Rose Floral water*

*Any tarte, benefit, stila products*

*Open to other offers =)*


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Up for trade*
> 
> ...


 I'm trying to trade the Melvita Rose Floral Water for a ModCloth Headband--would you be willing to trade?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

It's because you're a new member, you're not able to PM more than 2x daily..have to be more active a member for longer..There's a welcome thread around here somewhere that explains things..best if you hit the quote button by someone's post when replying for now, to make sure they see it! Welcome!!



> Originally Posted by *ordinarysarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's because you're a new member, you're not able to PM more than 2x daily..have to be more active a member for longer..There's a welcome thread around here somewhere that explains things..best if you hit the quote button by someone's post when replying for now, to make sure they see it! Welcome!!


 Oh! Thanks much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm sure i could make a list of things to trade but today i have a one track mind so  ---
> 
> ...


 I'd be willing to trade for the primer and the jouer tint--depending on the shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or, what shades of Juelp do you have?


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 11, 2012)

*TRADING: Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in BRONZED* 

*ONLY FOR:  STILA 1-STEP BRONZER*

PM if interested!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm looking for some tan towels/products, so PM me and I'll make you an offer..Please and thank you ladies lol!

You ladies are quick!! I got three responses already and hopefully something pans out! Thanks all!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 11, 2012)

will trade my staniac for clarks lip tint!!!!  pm me!


----------



## Gretski7 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this website but have been with BB for a while. I got Box 6 on both my subs. I would like to trade for an Eyeko fat stick depending on the color. I would trade the Stila bronzer or do a ful box trade if anyone's interested. Just let me know.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jun 11, 2012)

ok... i see the clarks is only in one box...   if you have *ANY *lip products up for trade and want _staniac_, pm me!! we can discuss....


----------



## wishinstar777 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a full size Stila Sparkle Waterproof liner in Flash (goldish color) up for trade for any other Stila liner. Message me!


----------



## AmyElizabeth (Jun 11, 2012)

I received the red modcloth hairband and was wanting the green or blue one. If anyone would be up for a trade please let me know!

-Amy


----------



## natalievi (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm receiving my box on Wednesday (or so the shipping says), and I already know I'm getting the* Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive*. I'm beyond tan and have no use for them. 

This is only my 2nd box so I don't really care to trade for anything, I just don't want to waste it! If you have something you want to swap, that'd be cool (just no tanning products). Otherwise, first person to PM me their address will get it once I get my box!


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jun 11, 2012)

*What I have (all new):*

Miss Beauty nail bling (from MyGlam - silvery with pink hearts)

Julep Salma (bold fire-engine red creme)

Julep Diane (elegant forest grey-green creme)

Julep Keira (deep burgundy creme)

Julep Lucy (modern, dark burgundy creme)

Jonathan Create Smooth Anti-frizz Volumizing Serum (1.7 fl oz/50 mL)

NYX round lipstick in Iced Honey (full size) PENDING

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow (0.5 fl oz/15 mL) PENDING

Julep Michelle (dark navy creme)

John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (4 towelettes)

Revolution Organics Freedom Glow beauty balm in bronzed (full size)

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (full size in black) 

benefit the POREfessional (0.25 fl oz/7.5 mL) 

Eye Rock designer liner (opened to look but unused)

NUME Gift Certificate - I will give this away for free, just let me know if you want the code!

*What I'd like:*

Cynthia Rowley band-aids

Clark's Botanicals Lip Tint

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume

stila one step bronze

BLK DNM sample

Lip balms/glosses

nail polish

Pangea products

Origins products

If you have something else, make me an offer!

*Excellent trades with: strawberrybrite, JadedBeauty (x2), Ching Chang, sihaya (x2), MelissaFTW, skylola123, lady41, sleepykat, snllama, nikita8501*


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's my trade list :]

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126356/kelseys-trade-list


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

Does anyone have the d*eer print modcloth headband, Sephora by OPI nail polish in Midnight Mambo* (can be used), and *Fresh Sugar lip treatment (brown tube, unused)*? It's a long shot, but if you've got those 3 things (or a combination of them) I would be interested in a multi-item trade. I'm basically a sample hoarder since November 2011 so I've got a lot of different things from BB (membership since February) and Sephora. I'm not willing to swap for anything other than those 3 items right now though so I won't bother posting a list. I also have 2 Tarte Lipsurgences that I've used 2x each, if my ideal swapper exists and is okay with used lip products.

PM me if you're out there with any requests.


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a *ModCloth Deer Print Headband* in blue that I am looking *to trade for* either a *Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect, Eyeko Fat Eye Stick, OR Stila stay all day 10-in-1 hd beauty balm* sample from the June 2012 Birchbox.  

PM me if you're interested!  Thanks!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_*Update:  Trade has been made!   You ladies are fast!*_


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG...I've been cleaned out!! Not much left, but have a look lol..

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Covergirl Outlast Lipstain in 415 Teasing Blush(swatched on hand 1x)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry
Revlon Super lustrous Lip Gloss in Pink Whispers *pending* 

Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter/sparkle flecks (swatched both x1)
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green
Color Club Glitter Nail Polish in Gingerbread, Magic Attraction, Clear Top Coat
Julep Nail Polish in January *pending*, Gayle, Amy, Susie *pending* 
Julep SPF Lip Balm
Kiss Nail Dress Fashion Strips in Black/Silver animal print
Pure ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle
Blum Naturals Facial Towlettes in Normal Skin with Cucumber and Aloe 30 ct. 
Queen Helene Mint Julep Natural Facial Scrub 6 oz
Philosophy Field of Flowers 3 in 1 Shampoo, Shower Gel, Bubble Bath 16 oz. 
Bath &amp; Bodyworks Chocolate Amber Eau de Toilette  Perfume 1.7 oz - used several times; still has more than 3/4 bottle 

Bliss Eau De Parfum Spray 1.7 oz  - used 3x *PENDING* 
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz 


As far as the Color Club polishes go, I got this as a birthday gift and had to Google-hunt the right shades, since the bottles are unlisted and the case listing was wrong.

*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


The Balm Stainiac *on hold* 
Skin 79 Sampler pack: comes with 4 deluxe samples; altogether or split em up *PENDING*

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick *PENDING*

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-gel .27 oz *PENDING*

Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser 1.7 oz
2 Caudalie Premier Cru Eye Cream .03 oz
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 1.69 oz *PENDING*

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body 2mL and Ultimate Cleansing Oil 2mL foil packets in one card
Bath and Body Works Lotion in Enchanted Orchid 2 oz

C.O. Bigelow Almond Superb Body Cleanser 2 oz *PENDING* 
Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser 1 oz
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo/Meta Velour Conditioner .3 oz?(size unlisted but about the same as Fekkai samples)
Tresemme Naturals Moisture Shampoo/Conditioner .33 oz ea
Philosophy Field of Flowers 3 in1 Shampoo/Gel/Bath 1 oz *PENDING*


Philosophy Field of Flowers Perfumed Body Lotion 1 oz *PENDING* 
Philosophy Hope Oil Free SPF 30 Moisturizer 11g/.4 oz *PENDING*

Ojon Damage Reverse Conditioner 1 oz
Alterna Hemp Organics Color Hold Repair Shampoo 1.35 fl. oz

Diorshow Mini Mascara - will be picky...!!
Tarte Cheek stain in Flush - will be picky...!!
Benefit Porefessional
Benefit Stay, Don't Stray Eye Primer deluxe mini, doesn't specify size

Benefit BadGal Lash mini .14 oz *PENDING* 
Smashbox Limitless Eyeliner in Onyx .03 oz *PENDING*




*Wishlist:*

Murad Clarifying Cleanser from Sample Society - *PENDING*

Kiehl's Creme De Corps/Avocado Eye cream/Midnight Recovery

Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser/Microdelivery Wash

Brazilian Peel

Borghese Crema Sopanetta/Botanico Eye Compresses

Melvita Rose Water

Stila Beauty Balm

Stila One Step Bronzer *PENDING*

Tan towels/wipes

Caudalie Cleansing Water

Facial Masks/Peels - hydrating

Body creams/butters - lightly scented or not at all...love shea butter smell!

Lip glosses/Balms - pinks, corals, peaches (Jouer in Peony, Birchbox Pink, Revlon Papaya, UD Pocket Rocket Colin)...try me

Julep Colors - Robin, Megan, Emily, Brooke, Anne, Morgan

Essie - Set in Stones, Fear or Desire, Mojito Madness, Beach Bum Blue, Mesmerized, Turquoise &amp; Caicos...try me

Zoya - Fergie, Jem, Sooki, Mitzi, Charla, Julieanne, Edyta, Tiffany, Ibiza, Happi, Shawn, Opal...any of the Beach/Surf collection!

Nail Polish....love creams, neons, shimmers, duo chromes, metallics, try me!!!

Ojon Volume shampoo

Hair stuff - masks, oils/serums, styling products, twistband headbands

Makeup - shadows, pigments,  gel liners, illuminators, bronzers, volumizing mascaras, clear lip liner, cream blushes...Tarte, UD, Stila, Revlon, Maybelline, Lorac, Benefit....i like it all, so try me!

Dr. Jart's BB cream

Benefit Lemon Aid, Porefessional, Erase Paste

Perfumes: Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, Thierry Mugler Angel/Alien, Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Lolita Lempicka,  Juicy Coutoure, Bvlgari Omnia line

Men's products - John Varvatos cologne or any other , try me!!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 11, 2012)

If anyone gets the Stila Bronze in their BB this month &amp; doesn't want please PM me! I have Huge list of items I can trade for it. Dying to try the bronze!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 11, 2012)

I know this is random (and meant to be lighthearted), but after talking to a lot of people about trades recently I found kind of a funny pattern. I'd never actually negotiated with anyone about Birchbox items before, but found that quite a few people seem to place a higher personal value on BB items than other sub services or random items on their lists. In most trades there's seem to be a "this and this have similar values....fair?" kind of idea, but many people seem to ask for items 2-3 times the value of the BB items. Even when attention is brought to the difference in value they seem reluctant to part with BB items for anything less =P Has anyone noticed this or something similar for other subs/items?


----------



## lorizav (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok Here is my updated list of things I would like to swap

Birchbox Samples

Beauty Blender Cleanser (1)

Tili Bags (2)

Sephora Samples

Make Up Forever Rouge Artist sample of 4 lipstick colors

Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 packet

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo and Conditioner packets 9ml each

Other Samples

Missha Perfect Cover BB Cream No. 23    3 packets (each good for 2 applications)

DHC Cleansing Oil Sample

Full Size

Bourjois Philtre de macre Refined irridescent powder for face and body-swatched once

Brand New Burts Bees Replenishing Lip Balm with Pomegranite Oil

Bare Escentuals Envy Eye Shadow loose pigment, Full Size Swatched once - a shimmery light-med green

Wishlist

Caudalie Hand Cream

Algenist

Mod cloth headband

Coola SPF 30 Cucumber

Likewise SPF 50 for normal to oily skin

Any skin care or sunscreen

Facewash for oily skin

But feel free to try me on anything

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleywasadiver (Jun 11, 2012)

I will be receiving box number 2...TWO bronzing/tanning products for a tan girl? Just silly.

I would love to straight up box swap.

My ideal boxes are: 4, 14, 16, or 21.

If you are interested, let me know!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 11, 2012)

Updated below and in my signature.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 11, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 11, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 11, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## Jennabean (Jun 11, 2012)

Updated later.


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 11, 2012)

New here, hi everyone! 

Up for trade I have:

Birchbox

Comodynes Self-Tanning Wipes Intensive (2)

tili bag

MyGlam

pink shimmery makeup bag

gold glitter makeup bag

Studio Gear lipstick in Mocha Berry (swatched once)

NYX Round Lipstick in Iced Honey (swatched once)

Marbella permanent eyeliner in black (swatted once)

Nail Bling silver with pink hearts

TestTube

Soleil Liquide perfume sample (used once)

Wishlist:

Stila one step bronzer

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

eyeliners or eyeshadows

open to suggestions!


----------



## Ching Chang (Jun 11, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jun 11, 2012)

Birchbox

Color Club Nail Color in Disco Nap,  .25 fl. oz., brand new

Comodynes Self Tanning Packets - 1 in natural and 2 in intensive

Sample Society

Alterna Color Care UV + Fade Proof Fluide, .25 fl. oz., brand new

Sindulge

Pixi Nail Polish in Burgandy Shimmer, FULL SIZE, brand new

Ferro Eye Candy Mineral Eye Shadow in Sultry Smoke (shimmer plum), brand new (it's a sample, but no size on the container)

Other Products

Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream, .3 oz packet, brand new

Trish McEvoy Beauty Booster Cream, .5 fl oz, brand new

Trish McEvoy Beauty Booster Serum, brand new (no size, but sample is tiny, not deluxe)

Trish McEvoy Gentle Cleansing Wash, .5 fl oz., brand new

Clinique 7 day scrub cream, 3.4 fl oz (FULL SIZE), brand new 

Clinique 7 day scrub cream, 1 fl oz, brand new

Clinique dramatically different moisturizer, 1 fl oz, brand new

Origins VitaZing SPF 15, .5 fl oz., brand new

Wishlist

By Terry Light Expert Perfecting Foundation Brush (Vanilla Light or Honey Light) - will trade multiple items for this!!!

Kerastase products, especially Exilir Ultime

Becca Eye Tint

Coach Poppy perfume

Neutral Nail Polishes

Dry Shampoos

Nuxe Dry Oil

One Love Organics Balm


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Updated again lol

*Items up for trade:*

*Makeup-ish:*

~Coastal Scents Silica Powder (a little less than half the container remaining).

~3 eyelash curlers (1 no name brand, 1 Borghese Kirkland and 1 from NYC cosmetics).

~-ELF Studio Fan Brush

~Glossy Box blush brush

~-Borghese Kirkland signature eye smudger (synthetic rubber sponge tip)

~MAX Factor Vivid Impact Lipliner in 160 Vegas, Baby

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick

~Tarte Go Go Goji Double Dose Lipgloss

~Tarte Acerola Rush Double Dose Lipgloss

~Smashbox - Hybrid 2 in 1 - Colour &amp; Shine Gloss in Azalea

*Hair/Skin:*

~Bumble and Bumble Let It SHINE Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (.24 fl oz, packets)

~Phyto Phytovolume Actif Volumizing Spray (50ml)

~TRESemme Split Remedy, Split End Shampoo (1 fl oz)

~TRESemme Split Remedy, Split End Conditioner (1 fl oz)

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~Anastasia Line Erasing Serum 2ml packet X2

~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair
~Xen Tan premium sunless tan deluxe sample

~Aveeno Active Naturals Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub (1 oz)

*Perfume samples:*

-Cartier Baiser Vole

-Escada Especially Escada

-Givenchy Play
-Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy

-Kenzo Flower

-miss PUCCI

*Wishlist:*

*tili bag

&amp; whatever else...


----------



## stepher08 (Jun 12, 2012)

New here! Getting the Modcloth headband today (cute, but I'll never wear) prompted me to finally post for the first time. I have up for trade (new unless noted otherwise):

  Modcloth headband - red polka dot - PENDING   Past Birchboxes:   Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl  Kiehl's Abyssine Cream+ - Anti-Wrinkle Defense Cream - .25 fl oz (used once)   Other:    Smashbox Photo Finish Hydrating Foundation Primer - .25 fl oz Urban Decay All Nighter Long-Lasting Makeup Setting Spray - .51 oz Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Ransom (swatched) Urban Decay Razor Sharp Ultra Definition Finishing Powder - 3.75 g (tried once) Pur Cease Crease Eye Shadow Primer - .07 oz x2   Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo - 1 fl oz Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner - 1 fl oz Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion - 1 fl oz   Very Hollywood Michael Kors  Cartier Baiser Vole - .05 fl oz Flora by Gucci Tom Ford Violet Blonde - 4 ml (about .13 oz)   Full size:    OPI - Pedal Faster Suzi!  - light pink  (used once)   OPI - I Don't Give a Rotterdam! light blue/grey (used once) Clinique Even Better Dark Spot Corrector - 1 oz.  Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment - 1.5 oz (used once, couldn't stand the smokey smell)

*Wishlist*

Stila One Step Bronzer

Masqueology Brightening Mask (tried the one I received in my BB and loved it) 

bareMinerals Prime Time Foundation Primer 

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume

tarte LipSurgence

nail polishes (neons or pastels), eyeliners, eyeshadow, anything Stila, etc

open to other suggestions! 

Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 12, 2012)

New List Posted Pg 56


----------



## erinkins (Jun 12, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade their stila bronzer for melvita floral water PM me!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's what I have: *Full Size:* Clinique Soft Pressed Eye shadow in Fawn Satin &amp; Ivory Bisque _(kind of old, but still brand new or swatched once)_ Essie polish in Sugar Daddy Este Lauder 3 piece brush set â€“ eyebrow/lash, concealer, shadow Este Lauder Blush All Day in Desert 16 _(kind of old, but still brand new or swatched once)_ Este Lauder Pure Color Eye shadow in Apricot 82 &amp; Praline 86 _(kind of old, but still brand new or swatched once)_ Este Lauder Signature Silky Eye shadow Duo in Roseberry 06 _(kind of old, but still brand new or swatched once)_ Healing Waters body lotion in Lily of the Valley Healing Waters body lotion in Cotton Blossom Jovie Jubilee Luxury Body Lotion â€“ 2oz Jergens Deodorant Soap bar â€“ hotel size Lorac Haute Couture Palette in Avant Garde Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen Mary Kay Medium Coverage Foundation in beige â€“ 1Fl. Oz. (kind of old, but still brand new or swatched once) Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R _*PENDING_ Urban Decay loose pigment in Protest Urban Decay loose pigment in Rockstar *Travel or Sample Size:* CellCeuticals Micro-Resurfacing Skin Treatment Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion Clinique Moisture Surge Eucerin Plus Moisturizing CrÃ¨me (x2) Fortune Cookie Soap body sparkle in 'Beach Bunny' Fortune Cookie Soap Dry Shampoo Indie Lee Facial Oil Laura Mercier Perfecting Water MAD Daytime Defense Shielding Moisturizer MAD Delicate Daytime Moisturizer Melvita Floral Water Spray Nuxe Dry Oil Patyka White Grape Body Lotion Philosophy Take A Deep Breath Moisturizer Purlisse Essential Daily Moisturizer Stila Stay All Day 10 in 1 HD BB_*PENDING_ theBalm Staniac *Packette or 1 Use:* City Steam coffee packet in Breakfast Blend City Steam coffee packet in hazelnut Dr. DC Placenta Wash Powder EBoost orange drink packet Kera Color leave in treatment La Fresh Waterproof Makeup Remover Murad Eye Lift Protector Natural Colors paint in Lemon Verbena Purlisse Essential Daily Moisturizer (x2) Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion _*PENDING_ Shiseido Ultimate Cleansing Oil Strivectin â€“ EV Get Even Brightening Serum Supergoop sunscreen wipe_*PENDING_ *Perfume Sample:* Annick Goutal Eau dâ€™Hadrien vial Annick Goutal Petite Cherie perfume vial Burberry Body perfume spray Calvin Klein Euphoria perfume spray vial Este Lauder Sensuous perfume spray vial (x2) Fifth Avenue perfume vial Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume vial _*PENDING_ Kate Spade Twirl perfume spray vial Lancome Hypnose perfume bottle Lancome Miracle perfume bottle Lancome Treson perfume bottle Versace Bright Crystal perfume vial *What I'm Looking For:* Stila One Step Bronze Blushes in light pinks Too Faced Primers Scrubs Masks Mascaras Orofluido Elixer


----------



## meaganola (Jun 12, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 12, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades#post_1860543


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 12, 2012)

***Updated later in this thread and here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125293/birchbox-misc-trade-list-vogliadivintage***


----------



## injectionenvy (Jun 12, 2012)

*Items for trade:*

Harvey Prince Yogini perfume sample
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie perfume sample
Eye Rock Designer Liner (came with 4 sets, I tried 1, so there's 3 sets left)
ORIGINS Checks and Balances Frothy Face Wash (PENDING)
Beauty Blender Cleanser
Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect (PENDING)
tili Bag


*Non-Birchbox items* (samples from dermatologist)

CeraVe Hydrating Cleanser 1fl oz
CeraVe AM facial lotion with SPF 30
CeraVe PM facial lotion
Cetaphil Skin Restoring Body Wash formulated for atopic skin 1 fl oz


*Wishlist:*
Erno Laszio Active pHelityl Soap Bar ** (Really want, will trade 2 samples for unopened bar)**
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream
shampoo, conditioner, or hair treatment samples for dry/damaged or color-treated hair


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just wanted to throw it out there that I have a blue dear print modcloth headband that I would like to trade for the red and white polka dot one.

This is how it looks (its unopened):





Please PM me if interested!

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone got a Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal by any chance?  I'm about to finish my sample and would like to have another one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone got a Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal by any chance?  I'm about to finish my sample and would like to have another one.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I responded to your PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

Removed list for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## productjunkie14 (Jun 12, 2012)

UPDATED

[SIZE=10pt]Bb Items[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer (1gram)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Mini Zoya Polish in Kendal ( used once) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Sample Society[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves (0.85 oz)  PENDING[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=9pt]Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo (not sure of size  Opened just to look at the color and size.  PENDING[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Colorscience Pro Travel Puff (illuminating Pearl Powder)[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]By Terry Creme De Rose [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]NutriLift Comfort Cream deluxe sample PENDING[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Bond #9 wall street  scent ( used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Murad Acne cleanser  PENDING[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Misc[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy field of flowers shower gel and body lotion 1 fl oz each[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]NYC roll on shimmer in platinum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Wishlist[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment any color or clear[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=10pt]Modcloth Headband... red polka-dotted one[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Any Boscia products ( no packets)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal to dry[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30[/SIZE]


[SIZE=10pt]I am most interested in skin care products but am open so try me [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]J[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]  not interested in any tanning products.  I have had over 6 successful trades..  PM me if interested..[/SIZE]


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Trade*:

*Birchbox:*
Modcloth Headband In Green Deer Print - _PENDING_
Color Club Nail Color in Disco Nap,  .25 fl. oz.
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
Masqueology Brightening Mask
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac -_PENDING_
John Varvatos Star U.S.A
 
*Sample Society:*
Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo _-PENDING_
Live In Love by Oscar De La Renta (Deluxe Mini Sample)

*Wanted*
Stila One Step Bronzer -_ PENDING_
Juliet Has a Gun not Perfume
Beautyblender

Eye Cream

Julep - Megan - Selena - Allyson

I have never traded on MUT before, but I do have ebay feedback and being a newbie, I would totally be willing to ship out first to an established member to guarantee the trade. Thanks!


----------



## poopfruit (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking to trade my eyeko fat eye stick in black for a gold one, if anyone is interested!


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

Full size

-Revolutions Organics Lipgloss in Freedom

-Vapour Lipgloss in Hypnotic

-Blossoms Eyeshadow in Dreamy Girl

-Milani Eye Tech Liquid Eyeliner in Black

Samples:

-Kahina Argan Oil PENDING

-Kahina Facial Lotion (2x) PENDING

-Clinique Lipgloss in Mystic &amp; Lipstick in Shy (dual ended)

-Mineral Fusion Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

-Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser (2X)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Protection Serum 

-Neutrogena Visibly Bright Daily Facial Cleanser 

-Pur-lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser

-Lancome Eye Creme 3x High Resolution Refill 

-Oscar Blandi Hair Serum PENDING

-Zoya in Lotus PENDING

-J.R. Watkins Hand &amp; Body Lotion

-Clinique Skin Types 1/2 Cleanser/Toner/Moisturizer samples 

-Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

Perfume Samples

-Arquiste L'Etrog PENDING

-Kate Spade Twirl

I do not have a wishlist but some items that I do like are: Facial Towelettes, Wen Conditioner

If you see anything PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Full size
> 
> ...


 Do you have a wish list?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just adding this item instead of editing my list above.

-Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo (sample from SS) (Used 1X, don't like the shade on me)  **PEND**


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 12, 2012)

*updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jun 12, 2012)

*****UPDATED********* FOR TRADE: BeautyBlender Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black Harvey Prince "Hello" sample Taylor swift wonders truck perfume sample Full sized Zoya Carly,Arizona, Carey.....all swatched once WISHLIST: Eyeko Skinny in curaÃ§ao Zoya Shelby Or Wednesday Other nail polishes -try me on colors I'm a nail polish junkie. Staniac any shade Blinc mascara Eau Flirt by Harvey Prince sample .....I'm DYING to try this! Send me a pm with your trade list and what you want and what you think is fair and we'll go from there.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 12, 2012)

Especially Looking for *N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect - *_*my 6 year old adores the chocolate smell so it's for both of us *_

*&amp; * *VAN GOGH WONDERLUST* Hair Colour Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic &amp; * S**tila stay all day BB*...

_UPDATED!!!_

_If you like the Masqueology mask, I have similar masks for trade by Karuna &amp; (the more expensive) Mica Beauty Cosmetics_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 *Beauty blender cleanser* (will only trade for what I'm really looking for)

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning Intensive

* Wonderstruck Taylor Swift - NEW*

* Annick Goutal* - Eau d'Hadrien - swatched 1x

 *pur* - Tinted moisturizer (Fair used on half face)

* Beauty Fix*

* Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

* *

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* SKIN79 - *VIP Gold BB cream foil. (can get a few uses out of) 

* **karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

* Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

* Apivita Deep cleansing green clay mask packet*

* Dermalogica - *MAP-15 regenerator Age Smart

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for  mature hair (.34oz).

* Murad Firming Bronzer with spf - *for face and body 1oz tube (used 1 time)

* Living Proof (travel size)* - straight making for thick to coarse hair* 2 oz sealed bottle PEND*

 *Terax* - *Life Drops* (leave in protein conditioner with silk &amp; wheat proteins) *2 oz bottle *

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *LANCOME Renergie Lift Volumetry* Eye Jar 0.25oz

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Holika Holika* - Shimmering Petit BB cream

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x (Perfect Pomegranate) Each 1.7 oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*Revlon* - Age Defying Face illuminator (Gold light, swatched)

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Photo's of some of the items:*

 












*Wish List:*

*N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect*

*VAN GOGH WONDERLUST*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Korean skin products and BB creams*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

Kerastase Cristalliste products

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby (2x),** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang, heather4602, MissLindaJean, LoriAnnLV.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have a wish list?


 Hey, I do not no...do you see anything you are interested in?


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 12, 2012)

I have the stila bronzer if anyone is interested, especially looking for the Dr. jart bb cream + a tanning towlette (the comodynes one!)


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 12, 2012)

I have lots of things that I NEED to trade! I decided just to take a few pictures instead of writing it all out.  I would love to either make multiple trades or trade several items for something on my wishlist or a full size item.

*My Wish List*

*Living Proof Styling Cream *

*Stainiac Lip Tint*

Dermstore Lip Quench

Stila One Step Bronzer

Cynthia Rowley Band Aids

*KELLY VAN GOGHÂ® WONDERLUSTÂ® Hair Colour Protecting &amp; Illuminating Tonic*

*Eyeko Fat Eye Stick*

*Any Stila Liner from Birchbox*

Beauty Blender

Fekkai Hair Gloss

Lip Fusion Lip Balm

Marvis Toothpaste

AMOREPACIFIC - Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

Tili Bags

Dry Shampoo

Open for other suggestions























*The Following Items Have Been Claimed*

Babor Argan Oil

Mario Badescu Items

Pomegranate Soap

Anastasia Mascara

Zoya Polish

Murad Clarifying Cleanser

Number 4 Protect Spray

Erno Laszlo Hollywood Collection


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry, I double posted.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies! All these items are NEW, never used or opened! PM me if you're interested! Thanks ;]






Band-Aid Cynthia Rowley  
Borghese Eye Compress

Jouer Illuminating Moisture Tint SPF 20 (0.07 Fl Oz)

The Balm Stainiac (0.04 Fl oz)

Scalisi Anti-Aging Moisturizer (0.2 Fl Oz)







Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing Cream (0.25 Fl Oz) 
Egyptian Magic Skin Cream (0.1 Fl Oz)

Mama Mio Skincare Shrink to Fit Hip and Thigh Cream (1.7 Fl Oz)

Freeman Facial Clay Mask Mint &amp; Lemon (.5 Fl Oz)






TheBalm's Time Balm Skincare White Tea Dandelion Skin Brightening Moisturizer (1.7 Fl Oz) 
TheBalm's Time Balm Skincare White Tea Cranberry Invigorating Eye Cream (1.7 Fl Oz)

TheBalm's Time Balm Skincare White Tea Apricot Skin Renewal Cream (2.36 Fl Oz)







TheBalm's Time Balm Skincare White Tea Lavender Foaming Face Cleanser (6 Fl Oz) 
TheBalm's Time Balm Skincare White Tea Cucumber Face Toner (6 Fl Oz)

TheBalm's Time Balm Skincare White Tea Rose Face Cleanser (6 Fl Oz)

â€‹

Wanted List

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (Black)

Modcloth Headband (Any)

Melvita Floral Water


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 12, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## beautyonarainyd (Jun 12, 2012)

I have Stila's One Step Bronzer full size and new, as well as two packets of comodyness sefl tanning towels to trade PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 12, 2012)

Updated List


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 12, 2012)

Up for trade is a combo featuring:

A full-size product from my Q2 Test Tube and...*1* of the 3 following for July Birch Box numbers.  

Thanks for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...   

Moroccanoil Frizz Control Spray, NIB 3.4 O.Z





Please choose from one of the following to complete the combo: 

 ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ 



 i. Travel Size Hot Pink BB 5g*​  
 


 ii. Travel Size VIP Gold BB 5g*​ 




 iii. Angel Alien .05 fl oz. ​ 




 





 





 




 




 




 




 




 




 





 





 





 

*The Skin79 packaging gives the appearance of a 10g product, however, it contains 5g as per the web-sites description.  

http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue/browse/48-miniature-a-set?TreeId=9&amp;sef=hc


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay... I wasn't trying to 'bracket' my post for effect... some sort of a system error.  Sorry!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*
These are samples unless otherwise stated


Ojon Restorative Conditioner (May)
Color Club Disco Nap (May)
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac (June)
2x BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle (June) *1 PENDING* 
Melvita Floral Water (June)
BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray (June) *PENDING*

BORGHESE Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar for Face and Body (June) *PENDING*

Ada Cosmetics Bronzer (June)

*MyGlam:*


take a deep breath philisophy moisturizer (June)
NYX Round Lipstick in Saturn (June)
Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen (June)

*Sample Society: *


Bamboo Style Boho Waves Texture Mist (June)
Oscar De La Renta Live in Love (June)
Caudalie Premier Cru Eye Cream Deluxe Sample (June)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)
Orofluido (April)
Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *


Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (April)
 

*Wishlist:*


*Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume (BB June) PENDING* 
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (BB June)
Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June) *PENDING*

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (BB June)
stila stay all day 10-in-1 hd beauty balm (BB June)

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (BB April?) *PENDING* 
Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)
Skin79 samples or any other Asian BB Cream samples
Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Jun 12, 2012)

I got the Modcloth deer headband, but I would much prefer the red polka dot one. Is anyone willing to trade?

I would also be willing to trade one or two items from my box for the Stila one-step bronzer, but I know that there is quite a value difference, so I'm not really expecting any bites. Figured I'd put it out there just in case, though.

Items I'd be willing to give up:

Modcloth headband (deer pattern)

Stila 10 in 1 HD Beauty Balm

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume

Melvita Floral Water

Send me a message if you're interested!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 12, 2012)

updated in a future post and in my trade thread found in my signature


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 12, 2012)

*Please check my updated list:** https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade*


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 12, 2012)

UPDATED SWAP ITEMS &amp; WISHLIST 






_EVERYTHING brand new unless stated otherwise _

*Birchbox Items*


*theBalm Staniac* 
*Eye Rock* Designer Liners 
*Dr. Jart BB Cream * (note:there is not much product in the tube.. you've probably seen the complaints from the thread)
*Revolutions Organics Freedom Balm in BRONZED (*for Stila 1-step ONLY)
*ModCloth Headband Blue with Deer *(will only trade for full sized items, or I'll keep the headband =] )

*Borghese* Curaforte Moisture Intensifier - used 1, pea sized amount

*Amika* Obliphica Hair Treatment Oil - opened to smell, but not used 
*Laura Geller* Spackle in Bronze - pea sized amount used
*Blinc* Mascara Smaller Tube 
*The Lash Card* 
*Laundress* Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo (one time use packaging)
*Nuxe *Multipurpose Oil (Shimmer)
 
*Non-Birchbox*


*Bring It Up* Boob Tape [sircleSamples]
*Napolean Perdis Lipgloss in Tangerine *[sircleSamples]
*Proactive *X OUT Shine Control [MyGlam]
*NYX * Roll on Shadow in *Almond* &amp; *Nude* [MyGlam]
*Vera Bella* Rose Calming Creme [sindulge]
*YoungBlood* HD Powder [sindulge]
*POP *Face Primer (1x use packet) [sindulge]
*Murad *Absolute Bronzing Boost
*Dead Sea Premier* Eye Cream [MyGlam]
*Dead Sea Premier* Instant Stretching &amp; Revitalizing Mask [MyGlam]
Shady Lady by the *Balm* in Shana FULL SIZE (swatched) [MyGlam]
*Urban Decay* Loose Pigments in _ROCKSTAR, GUNMETAL, and GRAFFITI _(full size from the $1 sale)
*Michael Kors* GOLD Perfume Sample
*Ulta* Shadow in Granite (old packaging) 

*Julep* Nail Polish in the Colors  _Hayden, Leah, and Megan _ - Swatched, never used.
*LUSH *Retread Conditioner - used 3x, still +3/4 tub left.

*WISHLIST!*


*STILA 1-Step Bronzer! * 
*Dermologica* Microexfoliant 
*Stila* in Purple Tang
*MicrodermaMitt* Face Mitt
*Erno Laszlo* PH soap
Let me know what else you have !


----------



## Laura Marie (Jun 12, 2012)

*Up for trade*

*Birchbox:*

*2X theBalm Stainiac*

*Modcloth Headband (Deer Print)* PENDING

*Juicy Couture perfume sample*

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint*

*COOLA cucumber mineral face sunblock*

*Stila Sparkle Waterproof liquid eyeliner in Curacao (willl trade for a black or brown color)*

*one of my boxes was #19 if anyone wants to trade entire boxes =)*

*Random:*

*Dermalogica* *Age Smart Super rich repair 0.5 Fl Oz*

*Dermalogica Age Smart Overnight Repair Serum 0.17 Fl Oz*

*Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Treatment 1 Oz*

*Tarte lights camera lashes! 0.10 Fl Oz*

*WISHLIST:*

*CR Bandaids*

*Tili Bag*

*Stila One Step Bronzer*

*BeautyBlender Cleanser*

*Eyeko Fat Pencil (already have OLD GOLD color)*

*Origins checks and balances face wash*

*Any tarte, benefit, stila products*

*Open to other offers =)*


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Laura Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Up for trade*
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacinta (Jun 13, 2012)

Dying to trade for Living Proof Nourishing Styling Cream from MyGlam.  I just posted several pictures of things I have to offer.  Let me know if anyone is interested in a trade.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Jun 13, 2012)

*For Trade: *

*All items are new unless specified. Willing to combine my items.*

*MyGlam:*

-Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque (full size)

-Murad Bronzing Booster

-Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment

-Sheer Cover Concealer in Light (swatched both sides but can be cleaned) 

*-Philosophy Love Sweet Love perfume*

*-Miss Beauty Nail Bling*

*BirchBox: *

*-Dior Miss Dior *

*-Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume*

*-Melvita Floral Water*

*Sample Society:*

-Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

-Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller 

-Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream 

*Beauty Box 5:*

-Becca Eye Tint in Baroque (0.24 fl oz)

-Lavera Trend Sensitiv Kajal Eye Liner in No. 2 (0.04 oz)

*Other:*

-Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz)

-bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz)

-Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz)

-Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz)

-The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used)

-Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz)

-Kiss Nail Dress in KDS14

-Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz)

-Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz)

-Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes! (full size / 0.21 fl oz) 

*-Zoya in Twila (Full size)*

*-Zoya in Apple (Full size / Used once)*

*-Zoya in Belle (Full size)*

*-Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (.25 fl oz)*

[bold = Newly added]

*Wishlist:*

*-Modcloth Deer Print headband (green or blue)*

*-theBalm Staniac*

*-Apothederm Stratchmark Scream*

*-fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in any color*

*-Tarte and Benefit products*

*+Looking at all offers*


----------



## tevans (Jun 13, 2012)

Here's what have for - La Fresh Eco beauty facial cleansing wipes -2 - Lancome calligraphy gel eyeliner in Black - Lancome calligraphy gel eyeliner in dark brown ( the Lancome eyeliners are $25 each, I'd like a fair trade for them. They have only been swatched with a q-tip and are used with a liner brush and comes in a jar,) I don't have a wish list .I just love nail polish ( especially be Essie , Color Club and Zoya !) Also lip balms !


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 13, 2012)

*Updated 6/14 and Bumped!!*


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 13, 2012)

.


----------



## gracewilson (Jun 13, 2012)

ETA: Updated Below.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 13, 2012)

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *M.A.D. *Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer ~ Brand new, unopened, .13 oz

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *AHAVA Time to Hydrate *Essential Day Moisturizer for normal to dry skin ~ Brand new, .51 fl oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer *in Zoom! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

v    *Tarte Pure Maracuja Oil *.23 oz, Brand new, Deluxe sized sample in box

v    *Tarte Clean Slate *natural face primer ~ deluxe size brand new 11 ml (free gift from Ulta)

v    *Befine Night Cream ~ *Brand new, .5 oz, (chocolate ingredients)

v    *Too Faced *Lash Gasm ~ Brand new, full sized

v    *Evie Evan *Firm and Repair Throat CrÃ¨me ~ Brand new deluxe size

v    *Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator ~ *Brand new in box, .5 oz

v    *Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray ~ *brand new, deluxe size sample from kit, no size listed on it (around the size of my pinky?*)*

v    *Dior Hydra Life BB CrÃ¨me ~ *Brand new, tiny sized deluxe sample

v    *Beauty Blender Cleanser ~ *Brand new, sample size from Birchbox (I donâ€™t see an actual amount on it)

Wishlist:

v    Masqueology mask â€“ Brightening

v    Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie fake eye lashes


----------



## MeanWife (Jun 13, 2012)

*BEWARE of Swaplifter eschwanda (Elizabeth in Florida)*

What I have to *OFFER*: (all items are new, never used or opened, unless otherwise stated)

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Bumble &amp; Bumble Straight set (3 foils - shampoo, cond, blow dry)

- Murad skin perfecting lotion

- Murad oil-control SPF 15

- Smashbox Photo Finish primer (x2)

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Biore pore strip, nose strip

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Loreal Paris: Magic Lumi light infusing primer

*- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)*

- Make Up For Ever HD Primer

*- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body*

- Sephora smoothing &amp; mattifying primer

- Amazing Cosmetics amazing concealer (med. beige)

*- Garnier BB cream (Light/Med &amp; Med/Deep)*

*- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)*

*- Comodynes self-tanning towlettes (x2)*

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Philosophy Miracle Worker, Anti-aging concentrate, .12oz

- Aveeno daily lotion, 1oz

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Seche Vite top coat (used, about 1/3 bottle left)

- Revision Nectifirm neck firming cream

- Vichy eye makeup remover

- Borghese moisurizer

*- Twist Tie hair bands (1 blue, 1 purple, 1 green)*

*- Twist Tie headband (black, brown, blue, pink, orange, green)*

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Bare Minerals mineral veil &amp; brush

- Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous foundation faker in medium, .06 oz (almost full sized)

- Befine night cream

- Caudalie premier cru eye cream, 1ml

*- St. Tropez gradual tan, medium dark, LARGE 2.5 oz*

- Sephora Super lisseur rides SPF 15, age defying moisturizer, 5ml

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio

- Harvey Prince: Ageless

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman

- Philosophy: Love Sweet Love

- Jadore by Dior (1x use sample packet)

- Gucci: Flora

- Cartier: Baiser Vole

*Full Size Items*

- Philosophy Superbeautiful hybrid make-up SPF 20 (color: sand)

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Philosophy the Supernatural coloring book (2 lips glosses, 2 eye shadows, 3 blushes)

- Ulta eyeliner pencil: black

- Ulta eyeliner pencil, dual ended: black &amp; bronze

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- Pur-Lisse lip comfort moisurizer

- Sheer cover duo concealer, light/medium

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Formula 2 nail protein

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

- X Out shine control (swatched once)

*- ModCloth: red with white polka dots (only to trade for wishlist items)*

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, April metallic pink, May blue with pink lips, myglam brush bag, Jane Iredale gold bag

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner

*What I WANT* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
 

- Fresh Sugar tinted lip treatment (any color)                                              

- Philosophy moisturizers

- Porefessional                   

- StriVectin

- Ole Henrickson                                                    

- Lip Scrubs, body scrubs, Dirt Lemon scrub
- Stretch Mark or scar cream                            

- Sunscreen

- Redness reducer    

- Acne spot treament

- Nail polish: Zoya, Essie, Julep, or quick dry top coat                                     

- Open to other suggestions, especially high-end skin care and neutral/natural make-up colors

Also willing to sell pieces, if interested, or trade for gift cards


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 13, 2012)

*Up For Trade:*


*MyGlam:*


Gold Clutch with Snap Closure
NYX Round Lipstick in Chloe



*GlossyBox:*


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel 0.27 oz/ 8mlPending 
Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Hair Mask Pending

GlossyBox Blush Brush Pending




*Birchbox:*


Color Club Polish in Disco Nap (gold) 0.25 fl oz/ 7ml
theBalm Stainiac-Beauty Queen

Comodynes Urban Cosmetics Self-Tanning Towelettes x2

*Misc:*


Too Faced Peach Leopard Brightening &amp; Perfecting Bronzer 2.5g 
Simple Sensitive Skin Experts Refreshing Facial Wash Gel 1.7 fl oz.
Flora by Gucci Fragrance in Glamorous Magnolia Vial (my personal fav)

Redken Real Control Shampoo and Conditioner 0.35 fl oz/ 10ml

Jouer Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment 0.07 fl oz/ 2.3ml
Jouer Mini Lip Gloss in Mimosa
Jouer Mini Lip Gloss in Mirage
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (2x Opal, 2x Golden, 2x Pearl)


*All FULL SIZE and brand new unless noted**


Skin79 VIP Gold Super Plus BB Cream* (used once)
BlowPro After Blow Strong Hold Finishing Spray 10oz. 
Prestige Eyeliner in Disco
Prestige Eyeliner in Charcoal
Prestige Eyeliner in Brown

Prestige Lipstick in Romantic Red
Seche Ultra-V UV Top Coat* (used for one mani)

MAC Lipstick in Plumful* (swatched once on hand)


*Random:*


$15.00 Gift Card to Olive Garden 



*Wish List:*
I'm very open to any offers so please give me a shout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (Jun 13, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

OPI Avojuice Mini 1 oz --  Vanilla Snowflake

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (fs -- swatched)

Zoya Bekka (fs -- swatched)

Essie Cocktail Party (fs)

China Glaze Matte Magic (used once -- smaller bottle but I believe that is the only size of Matte Magic that was sold in the store)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Bed Head Totally Baked Volumizing &amp; Prepping Hair Meringue 8.1 oz (full-size)

Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves Tousled Texture Mist 0.85 oz (from Sample Society)

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (Sample Society)

Nutress Hair Wrap-Guard Foam Wrap Lotion 1.7 oz (from curlBOX)

Make-up
Urban Decay Loose Pigment Graffiti (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Healthy Blush (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Revitalizing Lip Balm Sunny Berry (full-size, still in package)

Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size, still in package)

Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Perfume

JLo Sunkissed Glo Perfume full-size 1.0 oz (new in box)

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size -- such pretty packaging!)

Icelandic Relief Eye Pen (full-size -- used one time -- Sample Society)

Wishlist

**Zoya Polish in the new summer collection --- anything but Zuza and Wednesday**

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme

Miracle Skin Transformer Translucent

Oscar de la Renta perfumes from Sample Society

Facial Masks

Light pink/nude lipstick (higher-end)

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!! _

_



_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, sillylilly05, heather4602, MeanWife, wintersnowpeach


----------



## shannonk (Jun 13, 2012)

Items I have up for trade:

*BIRCHBOX:*

*2  Color Club Nail Lacquer in Disco Nap *

*2 Beauty Blender Cleansers*

*Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB*

*NIA 24 Skin Strengthening Complex*

*Blinc brush It On...Slide it Off Eyeliner*

*Drops Laundry Detergent *

*2 Arquiste Perfume Vials*

*Clinique:*

*2 Repairwear Laser Focus*

*All About Eyes Serum (roller ball)*

*Lash Doubling Mascara*

*PHILOSOPHY:*

*Eye Hope Sample*

*Miricle Worker Sample*

*Falling In Love Summer Shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel 1 fl oz.*

*Fallin In Love Summer eau de toilette sample vial*

*Other Samples:*

*2 Pantene Color Preference Conditioner 1.7 fl oz*

*Also a full Size new Julep facial for hands*

Things I'm Interested In:

Tarte Lip Product for Gossip Girl Box MUST be NEW.

Eyeico BIG Fat Eyeliner

Vera Wang Perfumes

Or just about anything, shoot me an email!

[email protected]

*I have only traded one time and it was a positive experience.*


----------



## PepperPants (Jun 13, 2012)

*Up For Trade*

_All items new, never used_

By Terry Light Expert #2 Perfecting Foundation - 2 sample packs TRADED

Joya Ames Soeurs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates PENDING

tili - 1 bag TRADED

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - 0.1 oz

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner - 1 fl. oz.TRADED

Vichy Purete Thermale Eye Make Up Remover - 1 fl. oz.

*Wanted*

Melvita Floral Water

Hair Oil Stuff

Modcloth Headband

Make me an offer, I am very open to new stuff!  

**Great trades with tameloy and akharri785


----------



## PepperPants (Jun 13, 2012)

*Trade*

_All items new, never used_

By Terry Light-Expert #2 Perfecting Foundation - 2 sample packs

Joya Ames Soeurs Parfum

tili - 1 bag

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner - 1 fl. oz

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - 0.1 oz.

Vichy Purete Thermale Eye Make Up Remover - 1 fl. oz.

*Wanted*

Melvita Floral Water

Hair Oil Stuff

Modcloth Headband

Make me an offer, I am pretty open!  

**Great trades with tameloy and akharri785


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 13, 2012)

***Updated Below***


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 13, 2012)

> I need some advice, please. What would you do if you were swaplifted? I truly believe I have been but not exactly wanting to slander her name. It's been over 2 weeks with no responses to messages or emails. She says she sent her package on May 25th and I sent mine on the 29th with a copy of the customs and post office receipt. My step father has given me some advice on the situation but not sure if i want to take that route yet.


 Ugh, how awful! You mentioned customs - was it out of country? Sometimes international shipping can be _insanely_ slow, and 3 weeks would not be long enough for me to start worrying yet. But the lack of response to messages or emails is very concerning. Has she posted on the forum during that time at all (is she ignoring you or has she simply disappeared?)


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 13, 2012)

Updated List


----------



## xheidi (Jun 13, 2012)

This is what I have for trade. US only please.

*Birchbox*:

BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak (2packets)

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Chocolate Brown (a little was broken off when it came--i can take a pic of it if needed but LOT of product left)

*MyGlam*:

ALL-BELLE NATURAL LASH
UD 24/7 GLIDE-ON EYE PENCIL in Junkie (deluxe sample size?)
3LAB - Perfect Cleansing Foam (3.4oz)
MyGlam brush and brush case (only the very first brush, i might have 1 not, not sure)

*Julep*:

Meryl

Rachel

Nicole

  *Others*: Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait (~90% left) NYX Liquid Eye Liner in Black (discontinued. recently bought tho.) Clinique Acne Solutions Clear Skin System Kit (max used 2-5x/also i have a very small face so not much product used) Nivea's A KISS OF CHERRY FLAVORED TINTED LIP CARE  e.l.f. Studio Complexion Brush   I have proof that I've traded before and that I've sold things online if needed. PM me if you want to trade. :]   *Wishlist*: Modcloth Headband +whatever else, just PM me what you have too.


----------



## Bambam (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a few items for trade! -Beautyblender cleanser -Tili bag (blue and green) -NYX Round Lipstick in Georgia (swatched on hand once) -Urban Decay All Nighter Setting Spray ( new in box, 0.51 fl. Oz.) WISHLIST: BB Cream (open on brand) Stretch mark cream PM me if interested and I'm open to other items, let me know what you have!


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 13, 2012)

> It was Canada. The post office told me 7 to 10 business days and Canada doesn't ship on Saturdays so I figured 30 days is going to be my limit. She hasn't posted in a bit but I see when she is online and such..I really had no problem shipping out of the states until this. Guess I'm learning my lesson or just ran into the wrong trader  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That stinks.


----------



## panzerruin (Jun 13, 2012)

Started a trade thread with my updated list. Link below.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new to to trading here but have positive reviews on both my ebay and etsy accounts if you'd like a reference. I can trade anywhere _within the U.S._ and would prefer to start out trading with those of you who have positive feedback already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All items are new/unopened unless otherwise noted.

*If you have:*

- Clark's Botanicals lip tint 

- Korres lip butter

- Melvita Floral Water

- Stila sparkle liners (I'd love Curacao, Sequins, or Starry)

- Urban Decay or Stila liner in a purple shade

- Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair

- Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm

*Then I can trade:*

_*All products below are full-size unless noted. Would prefer to trade for other full-size products._

- Tarte LipSurgence in Amused (from the Teen Vogue Birchbox, I already own this shade)

- ZOYA Birchbox Blogger polish in Coraline, a sheer orange (swatched once)

- ZOYA Birchbox Blogger polish in Kate, a sheer hot pink (swatched once)

- Ojon damage reverse Restorative Conditioner (1 fl. oz deluxe sample)

- Modcloth headband in Green with Deer print

Below are a few pics of my products (the Modcloth headband is in the pic with my whole Birchbox).


----------



## missionista (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the following for trade.

Birchbox:

*Eyeko Fat Stick*--in Charcoal/black.  New, swatched once on clean hand.

*Atelier Cologne--Vanille Insensee* (very large sample, 7.5 ml, sprayed twice.  I bought the Atelier travel kit, and like all the scents except this one.  It is just too much vanilla for me, although not at all sweet.  I want to trade this for 2 samples, as it is so large.)

MyGlam:

*Dead Sea Premier Moisture Complex*

*Dead Sea Premier Instant Stretching &amp; Revitalizing Mask*

Other:

*L'Occitane en Provence Face Gel Cream* (note, this foil packet is for oily &amp; combination skin)

*Zia Ultimate Night Renewa*l (foil packet)

*Shiseido Hydro Refining Softener Lotion*  (1 oz. bottle.)

*OPI Austin-tatious turquoise MINI* (Unused, gorgeous color but a dupe of one I already have.  Please note, OPI minis are smaller than Zoya minis, and this one is 1/8 oz.)

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample (1.2ml)

My Wishlist:

Bond No. 9  (any scent)

Eyeko skinny liquid liner in turquoise

Joya Ames Soeurs perfume

Borghese soap

Beauty Blender Cleanser

Klorane Eye makeup remover

Open to other possibilities, make an offer

I've had great trades with Ultracitrus, Meaganola, LyndaV (twice), Mega789, Channelzero, Snllama, Amber Barrera, Tawnyanshawn, Scooby384 and Tigerlilyem.  Thanks ladies!  My trade post (same as above) is at https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125720/missionistas-trades#post_1877883


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 14, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 14, 2012)

***Updated on Next Page***


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 14, 2012)

*updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

*bumped/upated*


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's my updated list! ...not much from BB this month. I traded my whole extra box for something, and I liked almost everything I got in my other. Feel free to offer away, though. No wishlist.

*Birchbox*

Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10 sheets)

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitteratti (3 tattoos)

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection in Disco Nap (Gold)

Likewise Moisturizer + UVA/UVB Sunscreen SPF 50 (5ml/.15 FL oz - used once)

Tilli Ziplock Bag - Yellow Stripes Pattern (1 bag)

*Julep Maven*

Julep Daylight Defense SPF 30 (full-sized)

Julep Lip Balm in Vanilla Mint (full-sized...I assume?)

*Other Samples/Full Size Products*

Lancome teint idole foundation foil (0.0034 fl ounces)

e.l.f. Glitter Eye holiday book (12 full-sized eyeshadows, one applicator, one eyeliner, never opened!)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (LARGE packets, 10ml/0.34FL oz each)

Target Style Summer Cosmetics Bag (Blue with fleur de lis type pattern)

*Sucessful Trades With*

eschwanda

xlinds15x

zadidoll

glamourdolleyes


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi to erikalisa55 (and pardon me to everyone else)! I have reached my PM limit for the day (since I'm a newbie).  I just wanted to let you know I'm going to mail out your item today and I'll send you the confirmation and my details after midnight tonight (as long as it lets me!).

Best,

LucyFan84


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 14, 2012)

Got it! Thanks Lucy, I sent you a PM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *LucyFan84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi to erikalisa55 (and pardon me to everyone else)! I have reached my PM limit for the day (since I'm a newbie).  I just wanted to let you know I'm going to mail out your item today and I'll send you the confirmation and my details after midnight tonight (as long as it lets me!).
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Please be careful not to trade with elizabethhaze from Canada. Never got package and it's been over three weeks. No communication from her and now I hear others have not received their packages either. Be careful! *

I'm not worried about my stuff, it's not that big of deal. I just don't want anyone else to get "swaplifted".By the way, I really did not want to do this, I gave her plenty of time to respond and after not hearing anything from her I decided to post this!

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Added new stuff in BOLD!

Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is a list of what I have: New and Unused unless noted:
Not much will update soon!
Glossybox:
Glossy Box Brush

Birchbox: 
*Eyeko FAT Eye Stick in a green/blue color TRADED (for wishlist only, I got 2 but I like it enough that I could keep it)*

*Likewise Daily Skincare Moisturizer .15 fl oz*

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 92748926998483513447036674
  .5 Fl oz

Color Club Disco Nap

Twirl by Kate Spade 1.5 ml spray bottle

/&gt; Thick brown twistband headband (got in a trade, does not have the tag on it

Jouer:
Sample Lip Gloss inWind .06 fl oz

P Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment .07 fl oz

My Glam
Full sized Studio Gear Complete Color in Warm &amp; Cozy,PENDING Cafe Au Lait, PENDING and Pink Blush (won in facebook contest I don't wear lipstick, just gloss):

*June Bag- gold, fold over with button PENDING *

*Living Proof Frizz Nourishing  Control *

*NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with a new q-tip to see color)*
Philosophy Love Sweet Love 1.5 ml sample
/&gt; Nail Bling-stick on nails silver with hearts ( I have used two of them but will throw it in if anyone is interested!
April Shiny Pink Bag
Dermstore LipQuench
All Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes

 

Julep Polish- not sure the color because I got in a trade and the name is wore off but it looks like Annette kind of a dove gray color

 

Look Bag
Jovie Jubilee Body Lotion
/&gt; Naked Princess Naked Shine 4 Mini Lipgloss Set (very cute set)
Loreal pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

 

Samples through Trades/Store/Etc...

Befine Night Cream.5fl oz
Befine Pore Refining Treatment (foil pack) .34 fl oz
Sample size Stila convertible dual lip and cheek cream in peony (was swatched once with new q-tip)
bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence
*Sample Lorac Tantalizer Baked Bronzer*

 

 
Here is my wishlist:

REALLY want Deborah Lippmann polish in On the Beach or Mod Cloth Headband

St. Tropez Tanner

Revoultion Freedom Organic BBin Blushed

Zoya Beach and Surf in Zuza, Rory, Lara, Reagan, or Carly

BlowPro Beach Blow Mist

Almost any of the Julep Junhttp://cdn.makeuptalk.com/c/cc/cc312bb6_949.jpege colors

Likes:

Comodynes Self- Tanning Wipes

Any UD Liner

Twistband Hair bands

Benefit

any sunless tanner,
bronzers, nail polish

Im not very picky so try me!




Wanted to add:
Getting Box 7 in a few days it has:

#4 Super Comb Prep and protect

Self tanning wipesThe Blam StainiacTili bagJohn varvatosBeauty blender cleanserpes
 
Sorry about the double spoiler

Would like to swap for boxes # 1,2,4,5,12,13,15,17,19,22,23,24,25
Just send me a PM

I also have Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves Tousled Texture Mist and Color Care UV+Fluide I happen to get two of both in recent trades!


----------



## shannonk (Jun 14, 2012)

I recieved my Birchbox today, i have a stila bronzer up for trade. I want the eyeko fat eyeliner if anyone is interested. Would also trade it for tarte lip from gossip girl box. Thanks!


----------



## misscali (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm new to Make Up Talk ,but not new to trading. I have tons of things I'd like to trade for things I can use. If you're interested in anything I have please email me at [email protected] or message me I'd love to trade.





All items are new. I know the picture is hard to see so questions would be great. All of the brands include: Maybelline, Sephora, Bare Minerals, Revelon, Tarte, Dermalogica, Clinique, Studio Gear, My Glam, Nume, Premier, Tili, Urban Decay, Benefit, Boscia, Olay, Avon, B&amp;BW, Victoria's Secret, The Body Shop, Nautica, Philosophy, Super Goop, Kiss My Face, Dove, Ole Henriksen, Purlise, Too Faced, Make Up Forever, Nars, Arquiste, N4, Dior, Halston, X out, Clarins, Elf and more!

I also have a red bandana headband with wire in it and a beauty blender.

If you're looking for something I may just have it to trade!

My wish list:

mod cloth headband (deer print)

Ahava anything

Origins checks and balances

nail polishes

freeman masks

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick  (not black)

Lush

Harvey Prince

Givenchy Play

The All Natural Face

bath products, soaps, lip scrubs, nail polishes try me on anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## misscali (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm new to Make Up Talk ,but not new to trading. I have tons of things I'd like to trade for things I can use. If you're interested in anything I have please email me at [email protected] or message me I'd love to trade.











I know the picture is hard to see so questions would be great. All of the brands include: Maybelline, Sephora, Bare Minerals, Revelon, Tarte, Dermalogica, Clinique, Studio Gear, My Glam, Nume, Premier, Tili, Urban Decay, Benefit, Boscia, Olay, Avon, B&amp;BW, Victoria's Secret, The Body Shop, Nautica, Philosophy, Super Goop, Kiss My Face, Dove, Ole Henriksen, Purlise, Too Faced, Make Up Forever, Nars, Arquiste, N4, Dior, Halston, X out, Clarins, Elf and more!

If you're looking for something I may just have it to trade!

My wish list:

mod cloth headband (deer print)

Ahava anything

Origins checks and balances

nail polishes

freeman masks

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick  (not black)

Lush

Harvey Prince

Givenchy Play

The All Natural Face

bath products, soaps, lip scrubs, nail polishes try me on anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tintedlove (Jun 14, 2012)

*I have to trade from Birchbox: *

Stainiac (hot pink--beauty queen, I think?)--used once

 Eyeko fat eye stick (black)--used once

Nuxe prodigieuse dry oil with shimmer--used once

Likewise SPF moisturizer

Fresh sugar rose lip balm

Zoya polish in Meg

Comodyne tanning wipes x2

*Not from Birchbox--these I'll throw in for free, if you want them! Both very pretty, but not for me*

Revlon lip butter in cherry tart--used thrice

Wet-n-wild matte lipstick in cherry bomb--used once

*Looking for: *

Burburry lip (from Glossybox)

Amore hydra gel (Glossybox)

Melvita floral water

Blinc mascara

Benefit products

Caudalie products

BY TERRY products

LORAC products


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 14, 2012)

*Check my updated list*: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/birchbox-myglam-misc-for-trade


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 14, 2012)

I had a great, smooth, quick traded with:




serioussparkles

and would trade with her again!!!


----------



## misscali (Jun 14, 2012)

I also want to say that I have a beauty blender, I only want to trade for a modcloth deer print headband.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 14, 2012)

ignore post


----------



## serioussparkles (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a great, smooth, quick traded with:
> 
> ...


Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great trade with you as well!!!


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 14, 2012)

*Updated list...* new items in orange

-Up for Trade - all unused unless otherwise specified; have noted if products still have seal or sticker in place

-Will ship within USA

Birchbox items:


Color Club - Disco Nap - .25 oz/7ml
Arquiste Flor y Canto - .038 oz / 1.13 ml (opened to sniff) 
Apothederm Stretchmark cream .7 oz

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer SPF 30 .2 oz

Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids 20 ct

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck .04 oz

theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 oz / 1.2 ml


Sample Society Items:


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Acne &amp; Shine Control) - .17 oz/5 ml

Stila Forever Your Curl - .12 oz/3.5 ml - sealed

Glossybox items:


Glossybox Blush Brush (goat hair) - in plastic sleeve
Zoya in Lara (looking for a trade with another Surf  &amp; Beach Collection polish, preferably Arizona, Tracie, Wednesday, Zuza, Kimber but open to other bright or neutral colors)

Other:


BareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer (Combination Skin) - .17 oz / 5 ml

Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - 20 g / .75 oz - sealed

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz / 103 ml - in box
Lancome 3 pc Brush set - from GWP, Has plastic wrappers on brushes; looks like foundation, blush and eyeshadow brush

Borghese Cura Forte - Moisture Intensifier - .5 oz/15 ml &amp; 1 oz/30 ml
NeoStrata Exfoliating Wash - 1.3 oz / 40 ml

Murad Active Radiance Serum - .125 oz / 3.7 ml (sealed)
Bonnie Bell Lip Smacker in Strawberry Starfruit - .14 oz/ 4 g - full size. new but no seal as was part of set
Bonnie Bell Lip Smacker in Banana Berry - .14 oz / 4 g - full size, new but no seal as was part of set
Philosophy Shampoo/Bath/Shower gel - Amazing Grace - 2 oz bottle, used 2x. about 3/4 - 4/5 of bottle left
Neuma Hair Care - 3 pc packet - .25 oz each - Blow dry lotion, Smoothing Creme, Style Texturizer
Nick Chavez Angle Drops - 2 oz / 59 ml - used 1x (drops)
The All Natural Face Vegan Gel Pot "That Black" - size unknown, sealed pot, comes with tiny plastic liner brush
Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash - 2 oz / 60 ml
DDF Ultra-lite Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew - packet - .05 oz / 1.5 g
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer .5 Salcylic Acid - .125 oz / 3.7 ml (pending)
Aloxxi Leave-in Conditioner - 10.1 oz / 300 ml

Wish List:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in shades of  Flash or Rock Candy
One Love Organics products

Juice Beauty products or other natural oil-free products
face masks

Bond No. 9  or Clean perfume samples (love Bleecker St but want to try other scents too)
natural products such as Pangea, Vapour, etc.
 tea (fruity, minty, Tea Forte, etc)
Zoya or Julep polishes
* am open to suggestions as well

*Great trades with: DuckyGirl, SleepyKat, Bethm*, *Miss6aby, Nikita8501, awall18*


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That stinks.


Yes it does stink. I also had a bad trade my first time trading in Canada. Never got item and its been a month now. I was trying to give it chance because of customs, but she will not write me back or anything. Guess I won't be trading out of the USA anymore and that is not fair to good traders in Canada!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Jun 14, 2012)

My first trade list, so its small! USA only please

All new unless noted

*What I have*

*From BirchBox*
Stila Sparkle liquid eye liner - Curacao

Comodynes self tanning wipes intensive x2

*Other*

Julep Nail polish in Blake (baby yellow) Used Once

Covergirl brow &amp; eye makers in midnight brown #505 (factory package with 2 pencils and 1 sharpener 1.7g)

Smooth N Shine Keratin power semi-permanent hair tamer - Regular (opened but not used)

*Interested in*

Mascara
Setting Powders
Murad Acne Clarifying Cleanser
Other Acne Cleansers

Body Scrub
Bath additives (bubble bath, soaks, etc)

Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves
Moisturizers

*Open to suggestions, just PM me. But I do not wear eye liner or eye shadow.*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 14, 2012)

Updated List


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's What I have up for trade right now:


Wen- Sweet Almond Mint (MyGlam) 2oz
Nyx Round Lipstick in Georgia (MyGlam) _Looking to trade for Chloe or Eucalyptus  _ Pending 
20 Pack Cynthia Rowley Ban-aids (Birchbox) Pending

The Balm Stainiac in Beauty Queen  0.04 Oz (Birchbox) Pending

Eye Rock Designer Liner (Birchbox)
Shady Lady by the Balm in Shameless Shana (MyGlam) Swatched on clean hand (Full Size)
MyGlam Shadow &amp; Eyeliner Brush from April's bag. (Brand New)

I don't have a wishlist per say. I am pretty open. I love eye shadows, face scrubs and creams. Also interested in a Stila from this months Birchbox (any color). Pm Me


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 14, 2012)

*Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 14, 2012)

Great trade with:




lauravee

Another seamless, quick, and great trade. would definitely trade with again!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome trade with:




JadedBeauty

She went the extra mile! Quick and easy trade. Would definitely trade with again

(all of my trades on this forum have been so great. thanks ladies!)


----------



## tameloy (Jun 14, 2012)

UPDATE

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

*Glossybox Samples:*


Erno Laszlo Hollywood Collection Packets
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING 
Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz - PENDING

Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky)
Tarte Clean Slate Creaseless eye primer - .09 oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio)
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size) - PENDING


*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over (NIB)
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
Philosophy Heavenly light pink illuminator (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo

*Perfume Samples:*


Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids
Benefit Bad Gal Lash
Tarte Lipsurgence
Pangea Lip balm
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x4!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird, nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat*


----------



## awall18 (Jun 14, 2012)

US shipping only



To trade:

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample (no seal but never used)

Smashbox fusion soft lights in dusk (swatched on hand once)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Nerola Orange Blossom (used once)

Pixi Lip Blush in No 4 Love (swatched on hand once)

Stila lip glaze in lights

Stila lip glaze in camera

Stila One Step prime color in capri coral (swatched on hand once)

Stila One Step prime color in rosie posie (swatched on hand once)

Marvis whitening toothpaste (NIB)

beauty blender cleanser

NYX round lipstick in Georgia, light shimmery pink (swatched once)

NYX soft matte lip cream in Milan (swatched once)

NYX powder brown liner (swatched once)



Wish list:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

WEN Cleansing Conditioner
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

cream eyeshadows

gel eyeliners

zoya in Carly

Red Modcloth Headband



open to other suggestions



thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 14, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 14, 2012)

*TRADE LIST 6/17 updated:*

~STILA BRONZER from BB this month NEW IN BOX (wish list only/full size swap please)

~The Balm-Staitastic in Beauty Queen

~Melvita spray (BB this month) in Rose

~(2) Maybelline WONDERFINISH liquid foundation. "Nude" Hard to find and not being made anymore. NEW/NEVER used.

~STUDIO GEAR "Warm Embrace" NEW IN BOX. Never opened/never swached. Full sized (color on website is a warm mauve/brown)

~SKINDIVAVIA Makeup Finishing Spray: BRAND NEW, Never used, full sized (4oz) Paraben free

~MYGLAM Makeup brushes (2) FROM the April bag. Still in plastic. Lip liner &amp; Eye liner

~JULEP~Sasha/coral. Swached once on one finger. Beautiful color. Coral dosent look right on me. (PENDING)

~JULEP~Sandra/hot pink shimmer*BNIP*Seal unbroken (PENDING)

~PALLADIO Foundation-SANDY BEIGE *BNIP* Full size .91oz Purchased from ULTA

~E.L.F eye makeup primer. Opened but not used. Color is listed as "Sheer" Applicator is a lip gloss/doe foot style.

~RAWcolor Brightening Powder BNIB. Purchased from the Derm-store. Beautiful but color is more peachy than I can wear. NEVER OPENED or USED (comes with travel Kabuki style brush/NEW in plastic)

~Assai/Wembe' Cleansing Bar/FULL SIZED. organic, vegan, cruelty free product

*Looking for:*

Philosophy~Purity

Orofluido Elixr, Orofluido Shampoo, Orofluido Conditioner, Orofluido Spray

Zoya polish

Kelly Teagarden Organics (no scrub)

Boscia (for oily skin)

Sugar Lips PLUM

UD liners....any size

UD Shadow sticks

Lauren Brooke/Golden Bronzer (LOVE THIS!!)

Organic SPF oil free only

Enjoy MODERN perfume samples

My "weakness" is beautiful glossy LIPGLOSS!!!!

***TRY ME*** open to lots of stuff!!

Happy to trade International for interesting items. Lots of EBAY feed back (400+) and some GREAT trades here, MUA, and FB!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 14, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, GlossyBox, Jewelmint and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***New Items Added 6/14/12***

*Jewelmint*


Fantasia Necklace
(Worn Once - Visit http://www.jewelmint.com/jewelry/fantasia-necklace for more info on it)





I will trade for Makeup item(s) make me an offer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

_*June Birchbox *_


John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
tili Bags Small Collection 1
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick _*Pending*_ 
Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Oily
Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac

*NEW: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain* (All Swatched Once)


Charm 
*Honey*

*Sweetheart*

*Rendezvous*



*GlossyBox*


AMOREPACIFIC - Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel _*Pending*_

BURBERRY BEAUTY - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202 _*Pending*_

MARVIS - WHITENING MINT TOOTHPASTE _*Pending*_

PHYTO - Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask for Dry Hair _*Pending*_


Glossy Box Face Brush





*Urban Decay*


All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Lip Enhancer Conditioning Lip Treatment Mini .07 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Benefit* Benetint Sample - Swatched

*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.
*Orofluido* Elixir 0.17 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*Free Extras with Trade*


_*ARQUISTE*_ Flor y Canto Vial 0.38 fl.oz.

Birchbox Magnet
Glamour Lash Card
Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Stila One Step Bronzer* 

*Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley* 
*Dior Diorshow Extase*

*Revlon Escapism Collection: Photoready Cream Blushes*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream SPF 23*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream*

*LUSH Products*


*Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any)* 
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*


*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers* 
*Ouidad Products*

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 14, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]I have available:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Birchbox[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Eyeko fat eye stick in Chocolate full size I think .14oz (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Miracle Skin Transformer in glow .5 oz (swatched once on hand)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comodynes urban cosmetics intensive self-tanning towelettes (2)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Beauty Blender cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Spray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Beauty Army[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Befine Night Cream .5oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Weleda Almond soothing cleansing lotion .34oz  (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]MAD Skincare eye transformation serum .13oz (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]MAD Skincare daytime defense lotion .13oz (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Babor Cleansing 2 pc Hy-Ol +Phytoactive base 10ml x 2 (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Babor sun care system moisturizer spf 30 1 1/8 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Beauty Fix[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer travel size 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kinerase PhotoFacials day moisturizer SPF 30 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Jane Iredale Mystikol powdered eyeliner in Citrine (swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Other items[/SIZE]
 

[SIZE=10pt]Lorac eye primer .53oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Benefit Erase Paste mini in medium (swatched once with a brush)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Pop! Face magnet primer 2x .07oz pouch (obviously not opened, lol!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion travel size w/doefoot applicator x2 (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting shower gel 4oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting lotion 2oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stila Smudgestick in Damsel (swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]UD 24/7 pencil in Whiskey travel size (swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Physician's Formula Youthful Wear liquid foundation in fair 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Bare Minerals Prime Time .15 oz (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Clinique comforting cream cleanser 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Ojon Instant Restorative Hair Serum vial (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stila Positive &amp; Pretty palette (4 shadows, 2 blushes, swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Shea Terra African Black Soap sample &amp; Argan oil vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Lorac Bejeweled Gloss in Peach Moonstone full size (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Loran Bejeweled Gloss in Bronze Topaz full size (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Revlon Kissable Balm Stain in Cherish (swatched/sanitized)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Would love to trade for:[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Modcloth Headband (either deer print)[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Stila one step bronze[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Benefit benetint, posietint, that gal, try me on others[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Twistbands[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Origins Checks &amp; Balances facewash[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Fresh Sugar lip glosses (any!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Buxom Big and Healthy Lip Polish[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Revlon Kissable Balm Stain (try me on colors!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Really, try me on just about anything. I don't bite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Great trades with:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]miss6aby, Janamaste, nikita8501[/SIZE]


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Please be careful not to trade with elizabethhaze from Canada. Never got package and it's been over three weeks. No communication from her and now I hear others have not received their packages either. Be careful! *
> 
> I'm not worried about my stuff, it's not that big of deal. I just don't want anyone else to get "swaplifted".By the way, I really did not want to do this, I gave her plenty of time to respond and after not hearing anything from her I decided to post this!


 I hope the items do come and really that it's because of customs?? I don't know how that works.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 14, 2012)

Sarah's specific rules of trade: I ship to the USA ONLY! All of my items are as specified, and yours are the same. Prompt and clear communication is key. For my own piece of mind, I always include a tracking # with your package. I do not require one in return if you have positive feedback over +2. I do not mind if I ship first or second, as long as we ship within a few days of each other as discussed during the trade negotiations. I am very open and honest, if we cannot come to a trade agreement, I fully understand and no hard feelings are held. When I receive your package, I will leave you appropriate feedback, please reciprocate! Thanks so much for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All Items are new and unused unless specified:

Lips:


Full Size Maybelline Porcelains Lipstick in Elegant Lilac (Swatched on back of hand and disinfected)
Full Size Maybelline Super Stay 10 Stain Gloss in Luxurious Lilac

Full Size Rain Cosmetics Glam Lipstick in Velvet Rope (Swatched on back of hand and disinfected)

Hair:


Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment For All Hair Types in Natural .5ml Dual Packet Sample

Perfume/Cologne:


Full Size 8.4oz Victoria's Secret Fragrance Mist in Frosted Cranberry &amp; Vanilla
Sample Vial Men's Costume National
Sample Vial Juicy Couture
Sample Vial Kate Spade Twirl
Sample Vial Chloe
Sample Bottle .1oz *Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love Deluxe Mini Pending 

Face:


VMV Hypoallergenics Re-Everything Eye Serum 12ml glass bottle sample with pump top (used two small pumps, lots of product left!)
Murad Clarifying Cleanser (SS June) (used about a tablespoon of product to try it)

Body:


Full Size 3.4oz Victoria's Secret Angel Fragrance Lotion 
2 fl oz Bath &amp; Body Works HandiBac Anti-Bacterial Moisturizing Hand Lotion in Cucumber Melon

Oils:


Clairvoyant Beauty Balancing Hosehip Oil &amp; Hibiscus Serum .25 fl oz Sample Jar  (Goodebox)

Nail Polish: Swatched On One Plastic Nail:


Julep Glenn
Sinful Colors Green Ocean x2 (never swatched)
I have 800 or so bottles of nail polish. If you are interested in polish, feel free to communicate with me regarding what colors/finishes/brands you like the best. I guarantee I will probably have something you will love!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wishlist:


Zoya Polish (Full Sized or Mini, Unused or swatched) - From the new collection I would like: Reagan, Shelby, Carly, Kimber, Arizona, and Tracie. Open to other creme finish colors.
Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper Deluxe Sample (SS June) 
Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves (SS June)

Urban Decay Shadows or Liners (unused or swatched): All colors
Urban Decay Grind House Double Barrel Sharpener 
TheBalm Stainiac
Oil blotting sheets
Rain Conceal Reveal Foundation in Golden Garter (unused or swatched)
Revitalash Volumizing Mascara in Raven (unused or swatched)
Erno Lazslo Hollywood Collection Sample Pack
Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Milk (May Goodebox) (unused or swatched)
Billy Jealousy Liquid Sand Cleanser (April Birchbox Man) (unused or swatched) **Would like to trade our BBM Anthony logistics glycolic facial cleanser sample if you prefer a BBM product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />**


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 14, 2012)

To erikalisa55 (again, pardon me everyone else!):

I e-mailed you the confirmation number and my details as well.  If we could communicate via e-mail, it would save me using up my paltry 2 PMs per day - - and I would be greatly appreciative.  Here's hoping you see this, and thanks again!

Best,

LucyFan84



> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got it! Thanks Lucy, I sent you a PM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Please be careful not to trade with elizabethhaze from Canada. Never got package and it's been over three weeks. No communication from her and now I hear others have not received their packages either. Be careful! *
> 
> I'm not worried about my stuff, it's not that big of deal. I just don't want anyone else to get "swaplifted".By the way, I really did not want to do this, I gave her plenty of time to respond and after not hearing anything from her I decided to post this!


 I am also having a less than desirable trade experience with elizabethhaze. She goes a week at time without replying to my PM's (yet is still active and online in the forums), and still has not sent me a tracking number because she "lost it." Even after coming online to defend herself today, still has not replied to my last PM from June 6th. After reading about several people having a bad experience with her I have to say it's safe to make the conclusion that she is not a reputable trader. I'm glad that I followed my instincts and made her understand I would not send her anything until I received the tracking number from her, looks like I saved myself some heartache and money. I'm sorry that so many ladies had to go through this, and hope it educates us all on noticing all the 'red flags.'





 Shame on you swaplifters!​


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 14, 2012)

I have:

Birchbox: Eye Rock Designer Liner never opened

MyGlam:  All Belle "Black Charming" Lashes

               SheerCover Duo Concealer in Light/Medium

Ulta:  Stila Lip Glaze in Raisin (received in my Grand Opening Gift bag in March)

My Wish List:

[SIZE=10pt]Masqueology Brightening Mask[/SIZE]


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just emailed you back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *LucyFan84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

To erikalisa55 (again, pardon me everyone else!):

I e-mailed you the confirmation number and my details as well.  If we could communicate via e-mail, it would save me using up my paltry 2 PMs per day - - and I would be greatly appreciative.  Here's hoping you see this, and thanks again!

Best,

LucyFan84




> Originally Posted by *LucyFan84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To erikalisa55 (again, pardon me everyone else!):
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jun 14, 2012)

***Updated later in this thread and here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125293/birchbox-misc-trade-list-vogliadivintage***


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 14, 2012)

I just want to get this off my chest and for everyone to see if you haven't already. Yes, I did post about elizabethhaze. It was not my intention to make a huge deal out of it but to just make everyone aware of the situation. Many people have had problems with her and weren't saying anything about it, I guess because of the possibility of getting negative feedback from her in return. I was like that until 2 weeks passed with no response from her and 3 weeks without receiving a package. I sent her package and have the paperwork to prove it. I really hope this doesn't make anyone look at me differently or in a bad way. I have had nothing but positive experiences here (except for this situation) and I would really like to keep it positive. Ok, I'm done ranting now. Happy trading!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 14, 2012)

> I just want to get this off my chest and for everyone to see if you haven't already. Yes, I did post about elizabethhaze. It was not my intention to make a huge deal out of it but to just make everyone aware of the situation. Many people have had problems with her and weren't saying anything about it, I guess because of the possibility of getting negative feedback from her in return. I was like that until 2 weeks passed with no response from her and 3 weeks without receiving a package. I sent her package and have the paperwork to prove it. I really hope this doesn't make anyone look at me differently or in a bad way. I have had nothing but positive experiences here (except for this situation) and I would really like to keep it positive. Ok, I'm done ranting now. Happy trading!


 I would rant too!! I understand people are busy and have lives, but if your too busy too keep in contact with someone or send out packages on time then in my opinion you shouldn't be active on a swap forum. I'm also sure if anyone were too leave untrue, spiteful feedback on someones profile the moderators of this site would happily look into it especially if you have paperwork proving you held up your end.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just want to get this off my chest and for everyone to see if you haven't already. Yes, I did post about elizabethhaze. It was not my intention to make a huge deal out of it but to just make everyone aware of the situation. Many people have had problems with her and weren't saying anything about it, I guess because of the possibility of getting negative feedback from her in return. I was like that until 2 weeks passed with no response from her and 3 weeks without receiving a package. I sent her package and have the paperwork to prove it. I really hope this doesn't make anyone look at me differently or in a bad way. I have had nothing but positive experiences here (except for this situation) and I would really like to keep it positive. Ok, I'm done ranting now. Happy trading!


 I traded with her and got my items, though it did take a while &amp; communication wasn't great. However, my products were fake MAC products, but I should have known better and should have asked for more info on the products. I know better than to buy MAC over the internet. My loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent her a box with nice extra's &amp; never heard back even though I asked her about it. It would have been nice to at least hear back.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

I have received expired products before, but never been swap lifted. I dont want to ruin this particular persons reputation, but she knows who she is. I would never send anyone expired products, and its sad that other ppl would.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have received expired products before, but never been swap lifted. I dont want to ruin this particular persons reputation, but she knows who she is. I would never send anyone expired products, and its sad that other ppl would.


 Does this person know they were expired? 

I know I have received some products that were expired and rancid, but they may not have known especially since some products have no expiration date or it is hidden.


----------



## Jeanbug (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey! I have for trade:

  Stainiac sample in drama queen

  Green and blue tili bag

  Masqueology pore refining mask

I would love to trade a combination for either the modcloth headband (any color) or any of the eyeko eyeliners.


----------



## bethm (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I traded with her and got my items, though it did take a while &amp; communication wasn't great. However, my products were fake MAC products, but I should have known better and should have asked for more info on the products. I know better than to buy MAC over the internet. My loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I sent her a box with nice extra's &amp; never heard back even though I asked her about it. It would have been nice to at least hear back.


 Same here.  Fake MAC products.  The one thing that I *really* wanted wasn't a MAC and that wasn't in the package.  I sent her a message letting her know that the item wasn't in the package ... I told her it was okay ... I was at least expecting a "sorry" or some explanation but she didn't acknowledge my message.  Lesson learned with that. 

Oh .. and it took a looooong time for me to get my package.  Over a month.  She said she sent it on a certain date but when I received my package, it was actually sent 2-3 weeks after she said it was sent.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 15, 2012)

> Same here.Â  Fake MAC products.Â  The one thing that I *really* wanted wasn't aÂ MAC and that wasn't in the package.Â  I sent her a message letting her know that the item wasn't in the package ... I told her it was okay ... IÂ was at leastÂ expecting a "sorry" or some explanation but she didn't acknowledge my message.Â  Lesson learned with that.Â  Oh .. and it took a looooong time for me to get my package.Â  Over aÂ month.Â  She said she sent it on a certain date but when I received my package, it was actually sentÂ 2-3 weeks after she said it was sent.Â  Â Â Â Â


 She tried doing a swap with me. She sent me pictures of all her "MAC" products...and I knew something was a little off. I had a gut feeling with her and I'm glad I never went through with anything. It's sad how many people were screwed over by her.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 15, 2012)

Well in regards to all this swaplifting and "badmouthing" this person...it seems the truth is coming out..Several people have had bad experiences with her and it could have been prevented if we were able to communicate this with others..too bad our bad swappers list got the shutdown lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well in regards to all this swaplifting and "badmouthing" this person...it seems the truth is coming out..Several people have had bad experiences with her and it could have been prevented if we were able to communicate this with others..too bad our bad swappers list got the shutdown lol.


 ppl were being unnecessarily mean and nosy imo good call by the moderators


----------



## Becca8093 (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay...time to do some trading. Here is what I have:

By Terry Creme de Rose - 0.14oz

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Petrol Blue - full size, swatched once on hand

Revlon Powder Blush in Wine With Everything - 0.18oz (I think this is a normal full-size blush) still sealed

All-Belle lashes Princess Leah style from MyGlam

Color Science Pro loose mineral travel puff Illuminating Pearl Powder - 0.35oz says it's enough for 10 days (SS sample)

Perfumes:

Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume - 0.1oz in a really cute little glass bottle, not a standard perfume sample size

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - 0.05oz.

Harvey Prince Yogini perfume sample - don't see a size on it, but standard perfume sample

Bond No. 9 in Chinatown perfume sample - standard perfume sample

*Great trading experiences with: meaganola, tigerlilyem, vogliadivintage, jacinta, duckygirl*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ppl were being unnecessarily mean and nosy imo good call by the moderators


 O with the extra feedback? Sure, I agree that the two cents isn't necessary by outside people. But if the person or persons are still swapping here and sending fakes or not sending at all, we have no way of protecting ourselves. It appears that it wasn't an isolated incident as several people had issues. I guess there's no nice way to go about it and people's feelings get hurt either way.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 15, 2012)

Full size unless otherwise stated:

NEW:


Tarte lights camera lashes mascara deluxe sample size 
Tarte clean slate flawless brightening primer deluxe sample
Laura Mercier foundation primer Full size used twice
Keracolor color enhancing leave in conditioning treatments packets
Covergirl line exact liquid eyeliner in Smoke
Covergirl Smoky Shadow Blast in Silver Sky
Sonia Kashuk a powerful punch nail set

Mai Couture prettyful blush papiers 2 sheets used 

NYX soft matte lip cream Tokyo swatched once
Urban Decay heavy metal glitter liners in Spandex and Mullet
UD Mary Jane smoke out eye pencil swatched once
UD cream shadow in Sphynx swatched once
UD summer of love palette lightly swatched, but missing the mini liner

Philosophy cream blush pink swatched once
Philosophy blush palette pink swatched once


Violent Lips temporary lip tattoos in:
2 Pink snakeskin
3 2 Red fishnet
2 Red Tiger 
Black and Pink stripes

Black and White stripes 

Black and white checker

Red leopard



Urban Decay Loose Pigments:
Asphyxia 
Baked 
Goddess 
Shag 
Graffitti

Gunmetal 
Protest 
Rockstar 
Shattered

Smog 

X 
Yeyo 


Urban Decay big fatty mascara Indigo 
Pandora Leather Bracelet Murano glass

Urban Decay eyeshadow Jones swatched once 
2 Urban Decay rocks eye jewels brand new (From Sephora limited edition kit)

Urban Decay Ink for eyes Pyrotechnic swatched 3 times (the case got damaged with nail polish remover)
2 Mark SuperFlip color kits brand new in box
Mark Lash all you want mascara in black opened and photographed, but never used. 
Smashbox life if your set eyeliner collection brand new in box

Mark mini nail lacquers steel plum and industrial brand new
The Balm hot ticket nail polish I take my coffee matte and black brand new

OPI black shatter nail polish brand new



Cosmopolitan magazine promo pink nail polish Wild Thing brand new
ELF 32 eyeshadow palette some shadows swatched one time never used
2 Mary Kay lash love mascaras black Brand new
Mark eyeshadow brush brand new
Mark glowdacious in prettied up swatched 1 time
Mark pro glimmer in punk brand new
Mark get a tint in Buff brand new
Mark lash splash waterproof mascara in black brand new 
4 NYC liquid foundation in Ivory brand new
Mark eyeshadows Lava and Jazzy swatched once
Mark blush cameo glow swatched once

Milani terra sol baked blush swatched once 



MAC blush in Mocha swatched 3 times 
MAC eyeshadow duo persona and screen vinyl used 4 times 
2 1 MAC eyeshadows Honesty used 5 times 1 Hold

MAC eyeshadow Aquadisiac used 3 times Hold


Lancome eyeshadow Mochaccino used 3 times 
Lancome eyeshadow floralesque used 3 times Hold

Almay pure blends eyeshadow sage swatched once
Revlon cream shadow palette electric pop swatched 3 times
2 brand new Ulta eyeshadow quads Good girl and silka, aztec gold, galaxy, and verdigris


Wet n wild holiday mini collection:
Dont steal my thunder shadow trio
Sweet as candy shadow trio
Pearlescent pink blush
Heather silk blush
Megalast nail polish caught red handed
Megalast nail polish sugar coated
Megaplump mascara black
Mega length mascara black
Estee Lauder Pink Parfait lipstick swatched once 
 Bourjois eyeshadow blue swimming pool used twice
Sally girl glitter in pink, green, gold, and silver


Elf all over color sticks pink and lilac pearl used twice
Almay smart shade blush berry brand new
2 Almay smart shade concealer in light swatched once  
Wet n wild mega sparlkes in various colors
L'oreal Hip lip color hypnotic brand new
Sally girl eye shadows green and gunmetal swatched once
Jane eyeshadow palette Jewel tones swatched once
Emani mineral shadow Urbanized swatched once
Sephora mini shadow Aspen summit swatched once
Deluxe size Givenchy Plya perfume 

Deluxe Luxiva foundation ML42
Hard candy tinted poisturizer in Fair used 5 times


5 3 2 1 Full size Origins checks and balances cleansers 2 Hold 
Maybelline Illegal lengths mascara black brand new
Maybelline falsies flared mascara black brand new

Maybelline great lash black brand new
Jour luminizing moisture tint sample packets 1 opal 2 pearl
Proactive x-out shine control deluxe sample size brand new
All Belle black charming false lashes brand new

Mark rock the box all out color palette and secret storage container
Redken wool shake 08 full sized used 10%
Redken smooth down heat glide full size 15% used 



John Freida Go Blonde shampoo conditioner and lightening spray all deluxe size
3 Neutrogena fresh foaming cleansers deluxe sample size
3 John freida sheer blonde fine mist wax full size brand new
Merle Norman facial scrub deluxe sample size
covergirl tru blend whipped foundation 405 Ivory swatched 2 times
Revlon pack of 10 nail files brand new
5 Mark get a tiny foil packs with promo cards 
Jamberry nail decals (like minx) blue polka dots, blue houndstooth, pink floral, party swirls. 
Black faux alligator makeup bag

Wislist:


White foundation color correctors
Modcloth headband green deer
Urban Decay Deluxe shadow in Ransom
Julep nail polishes Robin, Selena &amp; Jessica (open to more colors)
Any Urban Decay products

BB creams for very fair skin
Sugarpill eyeshadows
Open to any other offers just feel free to send me a message


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for looking 



 Items are new/unused, unless specified..updated list after a long week of swapping!

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Covergirl Outlast Lipstain in 415 Teasing Blush(swatched on hand 1x)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry
Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter/sparkle flecks (swatched both x1)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green

Julep Nail Polish in Gayle
Julep SPF Lip Balm

Kiss Nail Dress Fashion Strips in Black/Silver animal print
Pure ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle
Blum Naturals Facial Towlettes in Normal Skin with Cucumber and Aloe 30 ct. 
Queen Helene Mint Julep Natural Facial Scrub 6 oz
Philosophy Field of Flowers 3 in 1 Shampoo, Shower Gel, Bubble Bath 16 oz. 
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz 


As far as the Color Club polishes go, I got this as a birthday gift and had to Google-hunt the right shades, since the bottles are unlisted and the case listing was wrong.

*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Chocolate - would prefer to swap for a different color, but try me
Caudalie Instant Foaming Cleanser 1.7 oz
Caudalie Vinexpert Riche Radience Day Cream 3mL/.1 fl oz
2 Caudalie Premier Cru Eye Cream .03 oz

StriVectin SD .5 oz
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body 2mL and Ultimate Cleansing Oil 2mL foil packets in one card
Bath and Body Works Lotion in Enchanted Orchid 2 oz

Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser 1 oz
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo/Meta Velour Conditioner .3 oz?(size unlisted but about the same as Fekkai samples)
Tresemme Naturals Moisture Shampoo/Conditioner .33 oz ea
Ojon Damage Reverse Conditioner 1 oz

Alterna Hemp Organics Color Hold Repair Shampoo 1.35 fl. oz

Tarte Cheek Stain in Flush; swatched x1
Benefit Stay, Don't Stray Eye Primer deluxe mini, doesn't specify size



*Wishlist:*

Kiehl's Creme De Corps/Avocado Eye cream/Midnight Recovery

Philosophy Purity Made Simple Cleanser

Brazilian Peel

Caudalie Cleansing Water

Facial Masks/Peels - hydrating

Body creams/butters - lightly scented or not at all...love shea butter smell!

Lip glosses/Balms - pinks, corals, peaches (Jouer in Peony, Birchbox Pink, Revlon Papaya, UD Pocket Rocket Colin)...try me

Julep Colors - Robin, Megan, Emily, Brooke, Anne, Morgan

Essie - Fear or Desire, Mojito Madness, Beach Bum Blue, Mesmerized...try me

Zoya - Fergie, Jem, Sooki, Mitzi, Charla, Julieanne, Edyta, Tiffany, Ibiza, Happi, Shawn, Opal...any of the Beach/Surf collection!

Nail Polish....love creams, neons, shimmers, duo chromes, metallics, try me!!!

Hair stuff - masks, oils/serums, styling products, twistband headbands

Makeup - shadows, pigments,  gel liners, illuminators, bronzers, volumizing mascaras, clear lip liner, cream blushes...Tarte, UD, Stila, Revlon, Maybelline, Lorac, Benefit....i like it all, so try me!

Dr. Jart's BB cream

Benefit Lemon Aid

Perfumes: Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, Thierry Mugler Angel/Alien, Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Lolita Lempicka,  Juicy Coutoure, Bvlgari Omnia line

Men's products - John Varvatos cologne or any other , try me!!


----------



## seeannawrite (Jun 15, 2012)

To trade: 

stila one step bronzer

theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen

I'd like:

I'm interested in the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in black and old gold, any sort of eyeliner, nail color, tili bags or things of the like.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> O with the extra feedback? Sure, I agree that the two cents isn't necessary by outside people. But if the person or persons are still swapping here and sending fakes or not sending at all, we have no way of protecting ourselves. It appears that it wasn't an isolated incident as several people had issues. I guess there's no nice way to go about it and people's feelings get hurt either way.


 It's been taken care of. And you do have a way of protecting yourselves: feedback. 

If you want to leave bad feedback for someone who doesn't have a trade thread, please make your own trade thread and use that link to leave feedback with. Be sure to check feedback before you arrange a swap with someone, and always go with your gut feeling. Please also remember that swapping on MuT is at your own risk and the mods and MuT are not responsible for monitoring or negotiating anyone's swaps. Leaving negative feedback is the best way to make sure others are not swaplifted.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She tried doing a swap with me. She sent me pictures of all her "MAC" products...and I knew something was a little off. I had a gut feeling with her and I'm glad I never went through with anything. It's sad how many people were screwed over by her.


 Same here! Although in my case, I wouldn't have even known that the MAC products were fake. I don't know to distinguish between fake and real ones yet. There were some Urban Decay items that she was interested in return for MAC. I almost did trade with her, but backed out when I saw that she was in Canada. I was both angry and relieved when I saw people come out with issues in trading with her. Anyhow, I really feel bad for people who have been affected....


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 15, 2012)

Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauravee (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello!

I am *looking for Olie Biologique Huile Moderne*

Here is what I have to trade: 


BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Sample 
Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream (used 1x, mostly full sample) 
Kerastase Elixir Ultime (used 2x) 
Beauty Blender Cleanser 


Great trades with: JadedBeauty and katiebuglovesbb


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope the items do come and really that it's because of customs?? I don't know how that works.


 I don't know how it works. My mom works in shipping and said sometimes their stuff takes up to a month! But those are really large shipments!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 15, 2012)

*Updated/Bumped/New items added*


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 15, 2012)

Trade list! (New unless specified.) 
  What I have:
Burberry - Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick Copper No.202

Full size Zoya in Myrta PENDING

Phyto Hair Mask  PENDING

Amore Pacific Hydrating Gel PENDING

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 towelettes) PENDING
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (full size) ON HOLD.

Likewise Facial Mositurizer + Sun Protectant 50 SPF (0.15 fl oz/5 mL)

John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample

make up for every smoky lash mascara (deluxe sample)
aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz
full size essie eternal optimist

benefit total moisture facial cream (no size, but its a deluxe sample in the little jar)
full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz
Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged
full size Philosophy The Present clear makeup 2oz.- tried twice PENDING
full size Philosophy Supernatural airbrushed canvas powder, .32 oz- tried once PENDING
full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace
Bliss the youth as we know it moisture cream .07ml
Philosophy retractable powder brush
Glossybox powder brush
full size Philosophy heavenly illuminator
full size Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in bare your soul
full size Philosophy The Color of Grace art of blushing in pink dreams
Jouer gloss in Tender
    things I would LOVE:
  stila bronzer
a good concealer for fair-ish skin
oil free spf
twistband headbands
any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)
any products for FINE hair
jouer body butter
Blinc mascara
Kate Somerville anything
Ojon volumizing shampoo/Conditioner
anything Benefit
  try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 15, 2012)

***Updated Below***


----------



## MandyWiltse (Jun 15, 2012)

Just updated my list, added a whole bunch of new stuff that I received from Birchbox and Influenster/BzzAgent/Target Beauty bag, etc.

I have Birchbox and non-Birchbox items (some with pictures!) listed below.

I have:

Fragrance 

Atelier Cologne - http://i.imgur.com/LRAGw.jpg

John Varvatos - http://i.imgur.com/DXrMg.jpg

Juicy Couture Fragrance - http://i.imgur.com/qjdwP.jpg

Lavanila - http://i.imgur.com/v50wj.jpg

Harvey Prince Yogini - http://i.imgur.com/t5f9M.jpg

Burberry Body - http://i.imgur.com/oU9Aw.jpg used 1x

Justin Bieber SOMEDAY - http://i.imgur.com/nUB8v.jpg

Hair 

Smooth n' Shine Keratin Power Semi-Permanent Hair Tamer

2 Tresemme Split remedy shampoo and conditioner samples (1 fl oz each) (from the Summer Target beauty bag)

2 Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo and Condtioner Colorshield (from the Summer Target beauty bag)

Lips 

2 Revlon Lip butter samples in Peach Parfait (from the Summer Target beauty bag)

Eyes 

L'Oreal Voluminous lash mascara (I have 2: one is still in the box, the other I used once) - http://i.imgur.com/j8Upa.jpg

Blinc eye shadow primer (light) swatched once - http://i.imgur.com/ePGZA.jpg

Eye Rock Designer Liner - brand new

NYC IndividualEyes Limited Edition eye shadow in "Dark Shadows"

Nails 

Wet n' Wild nail polish in Back Alley Deals - http://i.imgur.com/izTmb.jpg

Broadway Nails imPRESS Press on manicure in "Hottie"

Broadway Nails imPRESS Press on manicure in "Joyride"

Kiss Nail Dress stick-on nail polish in "Gown"

Kiss Nail Dress stick-on nail polish in "Bustier"

Kiss Nail Artist metallic nail accents

Rimmel 60 Seconds Vinyl Shine in "826 Big Night Out"

Face 

A few bareminerals samples of SPF 15 foundation in different shades

2 Aveeno Active Naturals Smart Essentials daily detoxifying scrub (from the Summer Target beauty bag)

2 Neutrogena Ultra Sheer SPF 70 sunblock (from the Summer Target beauty bag)

Skin79 Super+ Gold Collection Whitening BB Cream (foil packet)

HeyNature Black Diamond BB Cream (foil packet)

Other 

Supersmile Powdered Mouthrinse - brand new

2 empty target beauty bags

I want: 

Anything by Pangea Organics

Anything by One Love Organics

Dirt scrub

Caudalie hand cream

Zoya nail polish

Essie Nail polish (except Set in Stones and Shine of the Times)

Twistbands or Alex &amp; Isabelle headbands

Oscar Blandi dry shampoo

By TERRY Hyaluronic Face Glow

Blinc Mascara

Borghese Fango Active Mud Mask (or anything else Borghese)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel

Wen

I'm open to anything else beyond what I listed. If I have something that you really want, just shoot me a message and we can work something out!

Message me if you would like to trade or see more pictures! =)

Successful trades with: monivros ampym skylola123


----------



## sillylilly05 (Jun 15, 2012)

UPDATED 6/12/12

Foil Packets

Stila SPF 15 Sheer color tinted moisturizer in Medium 02

Murad skin perfecting lotion

Tiny Samples

Benta Berry scrub fluid 3ml-0.1 fl oz.

Perfume Samples

Bvlgari- Omni Crystalline (Sample Society)

Someday by Justin Bieber

Travel Size Samples


Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide (Sample Society)
Incoco Silver glitter nail polish stickers (Birchbox)
Eye Rock designer liner
Murad Clarifying Cleanser 2.0 FL Oz
Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper- Its a baby lipstick
Oscar De La Renta- Live in love Perfume- 1fl oz.
Caudalie- Premiere Cru The eye cream ,03 fl oz
Sephora aspen summit eyeshadow- .053oz

Other


*Elizabeth Arden eyeshadow/blush set* (Aura and Topaz es) Cheekcolor (Sunblush) This was a gwp and probably the size of a drivers license


*Clinique color surge eyeshadow duo* with smoldering plum blush and twilight mauve and brandied plum eyeshadow - One es was touched once--can't even tell-plus both brushes are in there and unused.
*Nyx eyeshadow in ORO*- never used but has a little nik on left side
*Nyx eyeshadow in Deep Purple*-used a couple of times
*Elizabeth Arden Lipstick in Coraline-* Never used
*Clinique full sized quick blush in Berry on Time*- (Used maybe twice)
*Eyeko skinny eyeliner in Purple*- Would love a black one!
*Mac Notoriety palette with 4 eyeshadows*. 2 of the es have been used about 4-5 times. The other 2 maybe once
*Mac Mineralize Blue Sorcery Eyeshadow* 
*Beauty Control mineral shadow trio in Passion*(light, medium and dark purple) used maybe twice
*Mary Kay signature duo eyeshadow in Moonstone and vintage gold*

*WetNWild mega eyes earth brown eyeshadow palette with 3 eyeshadows*-used maybe twice
*Clinique Colour surge eye shadow soft shimmer. in Summer beige/apricot spice, keylime pie/ and beige shimmer*. one eyeshadow used a couple of times. There is a mini mascara in it and i've used that a couple of times.



Wish List

Kerastase

Anything Lush( never tried anything from there!)

Stila

Urban Decay

Mac

*Laura mercier translucent powder*

Eyeliners, eyeshadow, highlighters--try me!

want to try cream blushes!

Bronzing oils or any bronzing samples that won't turn this pale girl orange lol

Hair elixirs

Body scrubs

eyeko eyeliner in black

Open to anything! Sort of new to this board but have had swaps from Makeup Alley- http://www.makeupalley.com/p_jessawess1

Had successful swaps with

Smokeye22

tigrlilyem

bethm

Denise Moya


----------



## Coocabarra (Jun 15, 2012)

Official Trade Thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

*What I have:*

*New

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift sample[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia and Anne[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]**Eyeko * Fat Eye Stick in Black[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement. (Deluxe Size Sample)

*Skin79* Hot pink tube - Super BB Cream - Triple Function (Deluxe Sample) _Pending_

**Skin79* Light pink tube - Diamond Collection, The Prestige BB Cream (Deluxe Sample)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Jurlique* Balancing Foaming Cleanser (Full Size, 6.7oz.)

**Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

**Orofluido* (Deluxe Sample)

**Fresh* Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment (Deluxe sample)

**Fresh* Sugar Lip Treatment (Deluxe Sample)

**Comodynes* Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes x4

**J**ouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze (sample tube from Birchbox)

**Stainiac* in Beauty Queen

*What I am interested in trying:*

Blow Pro Bleach Blow Texturizing Mist

Pore Refining or Brightening Masqueology Mask

Modcloth Headband

Zoya in Kimber

Blinc Mascara

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich body lotion

Dermstore Lip Quench
Stainiac in Homecoming Queen
 
Interested in other things, just PM me with your offer!

*Great trades with:*

Jennabean

TofuKat

juk723

FireNRice

JanicexDuong

Miss6aby

JackieD

panzerruin

Tamala Nails

vogliadivintage

skylola123

lechatonrose

AmberBlevins

MissLindaJean


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 16, 2012)

Kudos to heather4602! She went out of her way to make up for a tiny leak in a package. Yay for traders with a sincere desire to do what's right. It wasn't even necessary in this case, but very kind of her.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kudos to heather4602! She went out of her way to make up for a tiny leak in a package. Yay for traders with a sincere desire to do what's right. It wasn't even necessary in this case, but very kind of her.


 Yay Heather!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shutterbug68 (Jun 16, 2012)

Up for trade I have:

Birchbox

tili bag

MyGlam

pink shimmery makeup bag

gold glitter makeup bag

Studio Gear lipstick in Mocha Berry (swatched once)

NYX Round Lipstick in Iced Honey (swatched once)

Marbella permanent eyeliner in black (swatched once)

Nail Bling silver with pink hearts

TestTube

Soleil Liquide perfume sample (used once)

Wishlist:

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

eyeliners or eyeshadows

open to suggestions!


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 16, 2012)

> O with the extra feedback? Sure, I agree that the two cents isn't necessary by outside people. But if the person or persons are still swapping here and sending fakes or not sending at all, we have no way of protecting ourselves. It appears that it wasn't an isolated incident as several people had issues. I guess there's no nice way to go about it and people's feelings get hurt either way.Â


 Agreed. It really was because one person was being snippy instead of giving constructive opinions. Which should not have gotten involved in the first place never seen her on this Trade forum.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## mega789 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As Playedinloops stated MUT's rules on swapping is that you trade at your own risk. Always has been, always will be. That said, if you (the trader) do not use the feedback system there is no way to really track bad traders. We mods are also still learning who has been swaplifted by her either by not getting the products traded for OR who did get products which were either counterfeit or expired. If you had a negative experience with her please inform ME as I'm putting together a list on who was swaplifted by her.
> ...


 However the only problem is that anyone can easily create multiple accounts. Of course if a person's name is used enough on the forums, people may recognize the person during the swapping process by name/address. 

I guess as we all know, we must swap at our own risk and go by feedback.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 16, 2012)

*Updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 16, 2012)

Updated on next page


----------



## Maxi (Jun 17, 2012)

I have just a few things I'd love to trade. 

All are unused and unswatched.

Birchbox

Stila One Step Bronzer

VoxBox

Sheer Cover Duo Concealer light/medium (1.5 g/0.05 oz)

ChapStick Lip Shield 365 spf 50 (full size tube, 0.15 oz)

Bath and Body Works Fine Fragrance Mist in Moonlight Path (full size, 8 fl oz)

Misc.

Philosophy The Supernatural- Windows to the Soul- Eye Shadow Palette in Plum Delicious (full size, 5.4 g/0.19 oz)

Wishlist

Juliette Has a Gun perfume

products with argan oil

Weleda products

One Love Organics Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm

Tarte LipSurgence

I'll check out your list if you're interested in something of mine!


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 17, 2012)

Updated and made my own trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126499/lisa-in-nv-trade-list

*TRADE LIST 6/17 updated:*

~STILA BRONZER from BB this month SEALED/NEW IN BOX (wish list only/full size swap please...having a hard time if I want to try this out)

~The Balm-Staitastic in Beauty Queen

~Melvita spray (BB this month) in Rose

~(2) Maybelline WONDERFINISH liquid foundation. "Nude" Hard to find and not being made anymore. NEW/NEVER used.

~STUDIO GEAR "Warm Embrace" NEW IN BOX. Never opened/never swached. Full sized (color on website is a warm mauve/brown)

~SKINDIVAVIA Makeup Finishing Spray: BRAND NEW, Never used, full sized (4oz) Paraben free

~MYGLAM Makeup brushes (2) FROM the April bag. Still in plastic. Lip liner &amp; Eye liner

~JULEP~Sasha/coral. Swached once on one finger. Beautiful color. Coral dosent look right on me. (PENDING)

~JULEP~Sandra/hot pink shimmer*BNIP*Seal unbroken (PENDING)

~PALLADIO Herbal Foundation-SANDY BEIGE SEAL-intact *BNIP* Full size .91oz Purchased from ULTA

~E.L.F eye makeup primer. Opened but not used. Color is listed as "Sheer" Applicator is a lip gloss/doe foot style.

~RAWcolor Brightening Powder BNIB. Purchased from the Derm-store. Beautiful but color is more peachy than I can wear. NEVER OPENED or USED (comes with travel Kabuki style brush/NEW in plastic)

~Assai/Wembe' Cleansing Bar/FULL SIZED. organic, vegan, cruelty free product

~EPIELLE Facial Essence Mask/cucumber (one mask in sealed package)

*Looking for:*

Philosophy~Purity

Orofluido Elixr, Orofluido Shampoo, Orofluido Conditioner, Orofluido Spray

Zoya polish

Kelly Teagarden Organics (no scrub)

Boscia (for oily skin)

Sugar Lips PLUM

UD liners....any size

UD Shadow sticks

Lauren Brooke/Golden Bronzer (LOVE THIS!!)

Organic SPF oil free only

Enjoy MODERN perfume samples

My "weakness" is beautiful glossy LIPGLOSS!!!!

***TRY ME*** open to lots of stuff!!

Will ship first since I am new here. I always use DC/USPS.
Happy to trade International for interesting items. Lots of EBAY feed back (400+) and some GREAT trades here, MUA, and FB


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kudos to heather4602! She went out of her way to make up for a tiny leak in a package. Yay for traders with a sincere desire to do what's right. It wasn't even necessary in this case, but very kind of her.


Awww, thanks! I love to trade and I respect everyone that does everything right! So I felt like I needed to make it up to you!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 17, 2012)

**Updated on Next Page**


----------



## FireNRice (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anyone still have the Priti NYC soy nail polish remover wipes from BeautyBox5 a couple months ago?  Please PM me, I'm looking to try them again!  =]


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 17, 2012)

Updated


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 17, 2012)

****Updated Below****


----------



## koolcryyss (Jun 17, 2012)

I am willing to trade my FULL SIZE new stila bronzer for a full size (1.7 oz) Dr.Jart BB cream!

I have never traded on MUT before so i will most likely ship first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jun 17, 2012)

Update:

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *AHAVA Time to Hydrate *Essential Day Moisturizer for normal to dry skin ~ Brand new, .51 fl oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer *in Zoom! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

v    *Tarte Clean Slate *natural face primer ~ deluxe size brand new 11 ml (free gift from Ulta)

v    *Befine Night Cream ~ *Brand new, .5 oz, (chocolate ingredients)

v    *Too Faced *Lash Gasm ~ Brand new, full sized

v    *KTO Kelly Teagarden Organics *Vitality Rose and Cucumber Eye Cream ~ Brand new 10 ml

v    *Evie Evan *Firm and Repair Throat CrÃ¨me ~ Brand new deluxe size

v    *Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator ~ *Brand new in box, .5 oz

v    *Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray ~ *brand new, deluxe size sample from kit, no size listed on it (around the size of my pinky?*)*

v    *Beauty Blender Cleanser ~ *Brand new, sample size from Birchbox (I donâ€™t see an actual amount on it)

Wishlist:

v    Masqueology mask â€“ Brightening

v    Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie fake eye lashes or other fake eye lashes


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 17, 2012)

*Updated list...* new items in orange

-Up for Trade - all unused unless otherwise specified; have noted if products still have seal or sticker in place

-Will ship within USA

Birchbox items:


Color Club - Disco Nap - .25 oz/7ml
Arquiste Flor y Canto - .038 oz / 1.13 ml (opened to sniff) 
Apothederm Stretchmark cream .7 oz

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck .04 oz
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 oz / 1.2 ml
Kerastase Cristalliste Lait Cristal Conditioner - .34 oz / 10 ml - 2 packets 
Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Shampoo - .34 oz / 10 ml - 2 packets

Stila One Step Bronze 1 oz / 30 ml - in box - will be selective for this item


Sample Society Items:


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (Acne &amp; Shine Control) - .17 oz/5 ml

Stila Forever Your Curl - .12 oz/3.5 ml - sealed

Glossybox items:


Zoya in Lara (looking for a trade with another Surf  &amp; Beach Collection polish, preferably Arizona, Tracie, Wednesday, Zuza, Kimber but open to other bright or neutral colors)

Other:


BareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer (Combination Skin) - .17 oz / 5 ml

Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - 20 g / .75 oz - sealed

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz / 103 ml - in box
Lancome 3 pc Brush set - from GWP, Has plastic wrappers on brushes; looks like foundation, blush and eyeshadow brush

Borghese Cura Forte - Moisture Intensifier - .5 oz/15 ml &amp; 1 oz/30 ml

Bonnie Bell Lip Smacker in Strawberry Starfruit - .14 oz/ 4 g - full size. new but no seal as was part of set
Bonnie Bell Lip Smacker in Banana Berry - .14 oz / 4 g - full size, new but no seal as was part of set
Philosophy Shampoo/Bath/Shower gel - Amazing Grace - 2 oz bottle, used 2x. about 3/4 - 4/5 of bottle left

Nick Chavez Angle Drops - 2 oz / 59 ml - used 1x (drops)
The All Natural Face Vegan Gel Pot "That Black" - size unknown, sealed pot, comes with tiny plastic liner brush
Bliss Fabulous Foaming Face Wash - 2 oz / 60 ml
DDF Ultra-lite Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew - packet - .05 oz / 1.5 g

Aloxxi Leave-in Conditioner - 10.1 oz / 300 ml
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner - .75 / 22 ml - 3 tubes 

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo - 1 oz / 30 ml - 3 tubes 
Proactiv Solution Revitalizing Toner 4 oz / 120 ml - 2 bottles - still sealed

Stila Eye Shadow Trio in Champagne Gold (looks similar to  Rose-Gold) - .17 oz / 5 g - unused, in box

Julep in Emilie (medium green creme) - in wrapper

Lancome Hypnose Doll Lashes Mascara in So Black - .135 oz tube (from GWP)

Maybelline XXL Pro Extensions Mascara (2 step) .28 oz (.14 oz each side) in Black - no packaging, but never been used


Tan Towel (Fair to Medium) towelettes - 5 pack - in box 
Juelp Daylight Defense SPF 15 lip balm - Vanilla Mint - seal intact

Juelp Glycolic Hand Scrub - 3 oz - used once


Wish List:


Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in shades of  Flash or Rock Candy
One Love Organics or Juice Beauty products

Oil-free products
face masks

Bond No. 9  or Clean perfume samples (love Bleecker St but want to try other scents too)
natural products such as Pangea, Vapour, etc.
 tea (fruity, minty, Tea Forte, etc)
Zoya or Julep polishes
Blinc Mascara
* am open to suggestions as well

*Great trades with: DuckyGirl, SleepyKat, Bethm*, *Miss6aby, Nikita8501, awall18, tigrlilyem*

*Photos:* (Click to show)

_*Click on "Photos" to go to my trade thread to see images of most items_


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 17, 2012)

*Updated on the next page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jun 17, 2012)

*USA Trades Only*

*Here's what I have to trade:*

Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (tried once)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A. cologne sample (never opened)

Bourghese Curaforte Moisture Intensifier 0.25 fl oz (tried once)

Oscar de la Renta Live In Love

Laura Gellar Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss -TRADE PENDING
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
fresh Soy Face Cleanser - TRADE PENDING
Birchbox earbuds
*Here's my wish list:*

Blinc Mascara in black - TRADE PENDING

MyFaceWorks Sheet Masks

Jouer Tinted Moisturizer in bronzed - TRADE PENDING

Melvita Floral Water in lavender or orange blossom

Modcloth Headband

AHAVA mineral hand lotion

...but I'd be open to trading for other things.

*Successful Trades With:*

Vogliadivintage (multiple times)

Akharri785

Wagz379

SkyLola123

Bonnie Krupa

Amandabear

Dena Fletcher

Jennabear

LyndaV

jac a


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey ladies, I'm looking for any Burberry lipstick or lipmist to trade. Please check out my trade thread located in my signature. If you don't see anything you like or feel the lipstick/mist is worth what you like on my list + more then please PM me and I'll see what else I have lying around that's not listed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (Jun 18, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (fs -- swatched)

Zoya Bekka (fs -- swatched)

Essie Cocktail Party (fs)

China Glaze Matte Magic (used once -- smaller bottle but I believe that is the only size of Matte Magic that was sold in the store)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Bed Head Totally Baked Volumizing &amp; Prepping Hair Meringue 8.1 oz (full-size)

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (Sample Society) PENDING

Nutress Hair Wrap-Guard Foam Wrap Lotion 1.7 oz (from curlBOX)

Make-up
Neutrogena Nourishing Eyeliner Cosmic Black (full-size, still in package)

Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size) -- such pretty packaging!

Icelandic Relief Eye Pen (full-size -- used one time -- Sample Society)

Wishlist

**Zoya Polish in the new summer collection --- anything but Zuza and Wednesday**

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme

Miracle Skin Transformer Translucent

Facial Masks

Lorac / NARS

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

_




_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, sillylilly05, heather4602, MeanWife, wintersnowpeach


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 18, 2012)

*UPDATED 6/20/12*


----------



## annacristina (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm new to this, but I do thave decent feedback on eBay and Etsy!

Birchbox For Trade: 


Melvita Rose FLoral Water 
Orbie Shampoo &amp; Conditioner for Beautiful Color 
Joya - Ames Soeurs Parfum
Dr Jart + Premium Beauty Balm 

Cynthia Rowley Band Aids 

Stila "It's Go Time" Lip Glaze in Camera _NEW_

Birchbox Headphones_ NEW_

Minteas Mints - Lemongrass Yuzu_ NEW_


Wishlist


Eyeko Fat Stick (Either Petrol Blue, Chocolate Brown or Old Gold)
Eyeko Liquid Eyeliner
Staniac in Beauty Queen
Missha #27 BB Cream
Modcloth headband

Try me!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 18, 2012)

Bumpin my list:

I really want to try the Stila Bronzer (along with everyone else). I would be willing to trade my extra Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain, maybe even BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses or whatever couple items from my list spark your interest. Take a look at what I have and make me a deal, ladies! 

*UPDATED 6/18/12*

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint

Vichy CelluDestock (foil packet, .23 fl oz)

Dr. Jart BB cream (x2) 

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

L'eau D'Issey Moisturizing Body Lotion (foil tube, .33 fl oz)

Bosley BOS Defense Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner X 2 (foil packs, .25 fl oz each)*

Clariol Natural Instincts Color Refresher Dark Brown #28 (foil pack .74 fl oz) X2 and Clairol Color Treat Color Conditioning Treatment (tube, 1.01 fl oz) X 2 _(these both came in the color kit I use, never used them)_

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched, that's it)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:


Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar) 
Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_


_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples. _

Wish List

Stila Bronzer

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream
Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color  Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Dior Mascara (open to other mascara brands)

Kiehl's products

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider lighter shades)

Or make me an offer, I might be open to other items...just ask.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hey girls! I've decided I'm officially going to trade my Comodynes Self-tanning wipes from BB this month. Some people have had great results, but I'm just too worried. Please PM me if you're interested! =) *

Posting my trade list just in case you're curious what else I have!

*Birchbox*

Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10 sheets) - PENDING

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitteratti (3 tattoos)

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection in Disco Nap (Gold)

Likewise Moisturizer + UVA/UVB Sunscreen SPF 50 (5ml/.15 FL oz - used once)

Tilli Ziplock Bag - Yellow Stripes Pattern (1 bag)

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Wipes (2 wipes) - PENDING

*Julep Maven*

Julep Daylight Defense SPF 30 (full-sized)

Julep Lip Balm in Vanilla Mint (full-sized...I assume?)

*Other Samples/Full Size Products*

Lancome teint idole foundation foil (0.0034 fl ounces)

e.l.f. Glitter Eye holiday book (12 full-sized eyeshadows, one applicator, one eyeliner, never opened!)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (LARGE packets, 10ml/0.34FL oz each)

Target Style Summer Cosmetics Bag (Blue with fleur de lis type pattern) - PENDING

*Sucessful Trades With*

eschwanda

xlinds15x

zadidoll

glamourdolleyes
miss6aby


----------



## tameloy (Jun 18, 2012)

_**Update**_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

*Glossybox Samples:*


Erno Laszlo Hollywood Collection Packets
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size) - PENDING 

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit Lookin to Rock Rita (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING 
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz
Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
Smashbox O-Gloss - .10 fl oz (tube about the size of my pinky) - PENDING

Tarte Clean Slate Creaseless eye primer - .09 oz (from the Clean Slate Deluxe Primer Trio) - PENDING

CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*

_Due to recent trades involving counterfeit MAC products, I WILL provide pictures to prove authenticity._


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over (NIB)
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
Philosophy Heavenly light pink illuminator (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint

*Perfume Samples:*


Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids - PENDING 
Benefit Bad Gal Lash - PENDING

Tarte Lipsurgence
Pangea Lip balm
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x4!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird, nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat*


----------



## xiehan (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm another one of the people with the Stila bronzer who has no interest in it. I'm considering putting it on eBay, since it's full size, but I'm open to trades.

*Up for trade from June Birchbox:*

- Full-size Stila bronzer (1 fl oz)

- 2 Comodynes self-tanning wipes

- Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume sample

*Wishlist in brief (PM me for specifics):*

- Eyeko eyeliner

- BB creams

- Nail polish

I know I'm fairly new here, so I'm fine with shipping first.


----------



## merkington (Jun 18, 2012)

Updating!

*Birchbox Samples:*

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes (x2) traded

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick* *(used twice to swatch on hand)- not sure of the exact color name, but it's a blue-green color **full-size *

Color Club Nail Lacquer in Disco Nap **deluxe sample, never used*

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Curacao, **full size, used once*

Likewise Daily Skincare SPF 50 Moisturizer/Sunscreen, **.15 Fl. oz, used once *

Tili Bag in light pink with light green leaf pattern

*Personal Collection:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep Nail Polish in Renee (cool lavender) **full size, never used*

Julep Nail Polish in Eva (raspberry), **full size, used once*

Essie Nail Polish in Luxedo (dark purple), **full size, used once*

Essie Nail Polish in Ballet Slippers, (light pink) **full size, 1/5 of the bottle gone*

Essie Nail Polish in Nice is Nice (warm lavender), **full size, used once*

Essie Nail Polish in Mesmerize (cerulean blue), **full size, used twice*

*Lips*

NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss in African Queen, **full size, used once*

NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss in Plush Red, **full size, used once*

NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss in Maroon, **full size, used once*

NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss in Natural, **full size, used once*

*Eyes*

Clinique Colour Surge Eye Shadow Duo in Butter Pecan, **full size, never used*

*Wish **List:*

Jouer Moisturizing Tint in Pearl

Tarte Lipsurgence

BB creams for fair skin

Benefit High Beam 

Clinique Chubby Sticks

really anything else, just ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 18, 2012)

*Updated My List Here: *https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread


----------



## gracewilson (Jun 18, 2012)

What I have (New unless otherwise noted):


Color Club nail polish (Disco Nap) - used once to sample color; not for me
Zoya nail polish in Kristen - (birchbox mini-size) used once to sample color; not for me
Essie Set in Stones polish (full size; used once to sample, not for me)
Comodynes Intensive Tanning Towelettes (2 wipes)

Masqueology Brightening Mask 
Cane+Austin Glycolic Retexturizing Treatment Pads (10 pads)

Supergoop SPF (small tube, from June BB)
EyeRock Stick-on Eyeliners (opened to look at, but not used - four sets in pack)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (birchbox sample vial) 
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (from april (?) birchbox; used once to sample)


JR Watkins Foot Repair Salve 

What I would like:


Face/eyelid primers

Makeup products (esp. tarte, stila, benefit, thebalm etc.) in safe colors... I'm not brave!
Concealers
Eyeko fat stick

Orofluido/Kerastase Elixer/argan oil/etc.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 18, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 6/18/12***

_*NEW: June Birchbox *_

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (2) in Old Gold and Chocolate
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak (2) .35 oz.
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz.

Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal To Oily
John Varvatos Star U.S.A.

*NEW: Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain* (All Swatched Once)


Charm 
*Honey*


*Rendezvous* 


*Urban Decay*


All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE
Urban Decay Single Eyeshadow in Jones Full Size - Swatched
24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Jouer*


Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Tender_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Glisten_ Mini .06 fl.oz.
Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Wind_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Stila* Forever your Curl Mascara (x2) Travel Size 0.12 fl.oz.
*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched
*VAPOUR* Organic Beauty Elixir Gloss in Enigma Full Size
*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


Birchbox Magnet

Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley (!!!)* 

*Dior Diorshow Extase * 
*benefit they're real! mascara **(!!!)*

*benefit georgia* *(!!!)*

*benefit CORALista **(!!!)*

*benefit travel beauty bag **(!!!)*

*Revlon Escapism Collection: Photoready Cream Blushes*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream SPF 23 (!!!)*

*Kiehl's Abyssine Eye Cream*

*LUSH Products*


*Bauble Bar Bracelet (Any) (!!!)* 
*fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15*


*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. (!!!)* 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers (!!!)* 
*Ouidad Products (!!!)*

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


*If you have any questions Private Msg me. Thank you!*


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 19, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Runisaa (Jun 19, 2012)

Available to Trade:


Cynthia Rowley Bandaids 
Tili Bag
Melvita Floral Water
Staniac by The Balm (swatched once)
NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Pacific
Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Darling
Maybelline Precision Black Eyeliner


Looking For:


Any "Yes To" products
Any face exfoliator / scrub
Any anti-aging products
Incoco / Sally Hansen Nail Polish Applique
Chai Coconut Tea
Nail Polish Remover Pads

PM me to sort out the details! 

thanks.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 19, 2012)

New Stuff in *BOLD**Sample Society:**Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves Mist and UV+Fade Proof Fluide ( I ended up with two of both through trades, so I am trading the extra)**Glossybox:*Glossy Box Brush Burberry lip mist (used once with a new lip brushy, the throw away kind from sephora)/span&gt;

*Birchbox:*

*Got box 7 with:*

 

#4 Super Comb Prep and protect, Self tanning wipes, The Balm Stainiac, Tili bag (pink and teal), John Varvatos, Beauty blender cleanser
*Revolution Freedom Glow in Bronzed ( got 2 in trades, really only want to trade for this in Blushed or a couple of the polishes on wish list, but you can always try me and see)*

*Girl Meets Pearl by Benefit .25 oz (squirted a tiny amount out)*

*Eyeko FAT Eye Stick in a green/blue color TRADED (for wishlist only, I got 2 but I like it enough that I could keep it)*

*Likewise Daily Skincare Moisturizer .15 fl oz*

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF .5 Fl oz

Color Club Disco Nap

Twirl by Kate Spade 1.5 ml spray bottle

Thick brown twistband headband (got in a trade, does not have the tag on it)

*Jouer:*

Sample Lip Gloss in Wind .06 fl oz

*My Glam*

Full sized Studio Gear Complete Color in Warm &amp; Cozy and Pink Blush (won in facebook contest I don't wear lipstick, just gloss)

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)April Shiny Bag

Dermstore Lip QuenchAll Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes   

Julep Susie, January, Annette (I think)*Look Bag:* I got two of the same bags ( I have tried to contact them about sending two and cannot get a response so I am tired of trying) so I have two of somethings listed: I really wanted the Two Faced Lipgloss some people got! *Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Snowberry Cellular Regeneration Night Cream and Snowberry Intensive Renewal Face Serum *
*Korres Eyeshadow in Olive Green and Pink (shimmery rose color)*
*Naked Princess Body Souffle Vanille Blanc  .92 fl oz (looks full size)*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

Naked Princess Shine 4 Mini Lipgloss (very cute set)

Loreal Pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

*Samples through trades/store/etc*

Befine Night Cream .5 fl oz

bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence 

 

*Here is my wishlist:*

*REALLY want red and white polka dot Mod Cloth Headband or the green deer headband*

*Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox*  

St. Tropez Tanner

Revolution Freedom Organic BB in Blushed

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 

Goya Beach and Surf in Zia, Rory, Lara, Reagan, or CarlyAlmost any of the Julep June colors: Claire, American the Beautiful, Morgan, Lily, Lauren, Robin, O Canada,and RoseTwo Faced Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

Likes:Condones Self- Tanning Wipes, Any ID LinersTwistband Hair bands,Benefit products,any sunless tanner or bronzers, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not very picky so try me!*


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 19, 2012)

*Anyone have a Blue Deer Print Modcloth for trade?  *

I thought I had one, but the girl I was trading with wound up with a red dot one instead.

Here's my list.  I'll trade full-size or a couple samples for it!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126217/3-3-pattycakes-trade-listing-full-sized-and-birchbox-3-3#post_1892997


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 19, 2012)

*UPDATED!*

*June Birchbox*

- Eyeko Fat Stick in Charcoal (got 2 of these)

- Borghese Bagno di Vita body soak (again, got 2 of these)

*Items from various beauty subscriptions*

- Nail Bling Perfect Manicure in Minutes

- Nick Chavez Angel Drops with Argan Oil - Full size (2oz) - used twice

- Kelly Teegarden Organices Vitality Rose &amp; Cucumber Eye Cream (10ml)

- Purely Cosmetics Pure Mineral Foundation in Maria

- Karuna Brightening Treatment Mask (can be used twice)

*Other Full Sized Items*

- Too Faced Natural Eye Palette ( swatched twice, would prefer to trade it for another palette if possible, if not, still flexible!)

- Smashbox Brow Tech Trio in Brunette/Taupe - used the wax part twice

- The Body Shop Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream 

- Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold

- Maybelline 24 hr Color Tatto in Audacious Asphalt - swatched twice

*Deluxe samples from kits*

- Marshmallow Sparkling Lickable Body Powder 0.35 oz

- UD Radium travel size (swatched twice)

- UD Straydog travel size (swatched once) 

- UD Underground travel size (swatched once)

- Benefit The Porefessional 

- Benefit Erase Paste in Medium (swatched twice with a brush)

- Benefit Bad Gal Mascara

*Nailpolishes - full sized unless specified otherwise*

- Essie Polishes - Limo-scene, Steel-ling the scene

- Julep Polishes - Kelly(swatched once)

- Zoya Mini Polishes - Zuza, Kimber, Myrta

*Wishlist*

- Highlighters

- Blushes

- Eyeliners

- Mattifying products, primers etc...

I am pretty flexible and open to anything, do make me an offer on other items too!! Happy trading!


----------



## jac a (Jun 19, 2012)

/updated. 6/22


----------



## MarbleSky (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm new here, and have no problem shipping first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Everything is new and untested.

Items for Trade:

Birchbox

Scalisi Anti-Aging Moisturizer

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint

Borghese Botanico Eye Compresses

John Varvatos Cologne

Cynthia Rowley Bandaids

MyGlam

Living Proof frizz styling cream 

Marbella eyeliner

Sample Society

Jane Iredale Lip Plumper in Tokyo

Alterna Bamboo Boho Waves 

Caudalie Premier Cru Eye Cream

Other:

Benefit Bad Gal Lash Deluxe Sample Size in box

Benefit Girl meets Pearl 0.25 oz

Benefit Erase Paste mini No.2 medium

Urban Decay 24/7 travel pencils in Junkie, Woodstock, Radium and Ransom

Wishlist:

Apothederm Stretchmark Cream (really, really want this!)

Philosophy products

Eyeko Skinny liner


----------



## lady41 (Jun 19, 2012)

What I have for trade​ 
*Skin 79 hot pink BB cream new (not sure of size my guess is 1 fl oz.)* 
*youngblood mineral primer deluxe sample new*

*eyecandy eye coolers (never used beauty army)*

*Blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (full sized used once)*

*Tresemme dry shampoo fro straight /normal hair (full sized new)*

*olay professional prox intensive treatment mask (one time use paper mask sealed)*

*7. Studio gear lipstick in winter red (new from myglam just to red for me)*​ *8. color clob nail polish in disco nap (new)*​ *9. philosophy stop and smell the flowers body lotion deluxe sample (new)*​ * 10. exuviance rejuvenating treatment peel masque (purchased from derm store 2.5 fl oz used once)*​ *11. algenist regenerative anti- aging moisturizer deluxe sample new*​ *12. murad clarifying masque 4percent sulfur acne treatment  (deluxe sample new)*​ *strivectin -sd .5 fl oz sample (new)*​ *14. mally volumizing mascara in black (fullsized new)*​ *15. apothederm stretch mark cream (new sample from ba although as many have complained about this month it looks to be only about half full) *​ *16. laura mercier flawless skin face polish (.4 oz new)*​ wishlist​ 
*stila one step bronze* 
*modcloth headband (red and white one) really really want!*

*kate somerville face tanning pads*

*st. tropez self tanner*

*make me an offer if you see anything you may want*​ 5. the floral rose water from this months bb​


----------



## xlinds15x (Jun 19, 2012)

Looking for *Comodynes Tanning Towelettes!*


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

Updated and bumped!  Check it out!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 19, 2012)

Updated 6/19

NEW:


Chanel Kabuki brush used twice
Lancome star gloss 220 used twice
Urban Decay Big Fatty mascara Indigo
Josie Maran eye shadow Divine swatched once
Born pretty wheel of nail jewels
NYC lash precide defining mascara
Milani baked blush Terra sol BNIP
JOBY independence day nail stickers
Sephora deluze size mascara black
Rimmel Glam eyes shadows in night jewel and spicy bronze swatched once
Ulta blush brush x2
Ulta eyeshadow brush
Loreal telescopic explosion mascara
NYC liquid lip shine iced orchid
loreal hip lip gloss Ingenue
Ulta cheek exposed blush
Spa collection black citrus and currant scented oil
NYC nail polishes Mulberry St, West village, and Canal St


Laura Mercier foundation primer Full size used twice
Keracolor color enhancing leave in conditioning treatments packets
Covergirl line exact liquid eyeliner in Smoke
Covergirl Smoky Shadow Blast in Silver Sky

NYX soft matte lip cream Tokyo swatched once
Urban Decay heavy metal glitter liners in Spandex and Mullet
UD Mary Jane smoke out eye pencil swatched once
Philosophy blush palette pink swatched once


Violent Lips temporary lip tattoos in:
2 Pink snakeskin
3 2 Red fishnet


Urban Decay Loose Pigments:
Asphyxia 
Baked 
Goddess 

Gunmetal 
Protest 
Rockstar 

X 
Yeyo 


Pandora Leather Bracelet Murano glass

Urban Decay Ink for eyes Pyrotechnic swatched 3 times (the case got damaged with nail polish remover)
2 Mark SuperFlip color kits brand new in box
Mark Lash all you want mascara in black opened and photographed, but never used. 

Mark mini nail lacquers steel plum and industrial brand new


Cosmopolitan magazine promo pink nail polish Wild Thing brand new
ELF 32 eyeshadow palette some shadows swatched one time never used
2 Mary Kay lash love mascaras black Brand new
Mark eyeshadow brush brand new

Mark pro glimmer in punk brand new
Mark get a tint in Buff brand new

4 NYC liquid foundations in Ivory brand new
Mark eyeshadows Lava and Jazzy swatched once



MAC eyeshadow duo persona and screen vinyl used 4 times 
2 1 MAC eyeshadows Honesty used 5 times

Almay pure blends eyeshadow sage swatched once
Revlon cream shadow palette electric pop swatched 3 times
2 brand new Ulta eyeshadow quads Good girl and silka, aztec gold, galaxy, and verdigris


Wet n wild holiday mini collection:
Dont steal my thunder shadow trio
Sweet as candy shadow trio
Pearlescent pink blush
Heather silk blush
Megalast nail polish caught red handed
Megalast nail polish sugar coated
Megaplump mascara black
Mega length mascara black

 Bourjois eyeshadow blue swimming pool used twice
Sally girl glitter in pink, green, gold, and silver


Elf all over color sticks pink and lilac pearl used twice
Almay smart shade blush berry brand new

Wet n wild mega sparlkes in various colors
L'oreal Hip lip color hypnotic brand new
Sally girl eye shadows green and gunmetal swatched once
Jane eyeshadow palette Jewel tones swatched once
Emani mineral shadow Urbanized swatched once
Sephora mini shadow Aspen summit swatched once

Deluxe Luxiva foundation ML42
Hard candy tinted poisturizer in Fair used 5 times


5 3 2 1 Full size Origins checks and balances cleansers 2 Hold 
Maybelline Illegal lengths mascara black brand new

Maybelline great lash black brand new
Jour luminizing moisture tint sample packets 1 opal 2 pearl
Proactive x-out shine control deluxe sample size brand new

Mark rock the box all out color palette and secret storage container
Redken wool shake 08 full sized used 10%


John Freida Go Blonde shampoo conditioner and lightening spray all deluxe size
3 Neutrogena fresh foaming cleansers deluxe sample size
3 John freida sheer blonde fine mist wax full size brand new
Merle Norman facial scrub deluxe sample size
covergirl tru blend whipped foundation 405 Ivory swatched 2 times

Jamberry nail decals (like minx) blue polka dots, blue houndstooth, pink floral, party swirls. 
Black faux alligator makeup bag

Wislist:


White foundation color correctors
Modcloth headbands
Urban Decay Deluxe shadow in Ransom
Julep nail polishes Robin, Selena &amp; Jessica (open to more colors)
Any Urban Decay products

BB creams for very fair skin
Sugarpill eyeshadows
Open to any other offers just feel free to send me a message


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 19, 2012)

*Updated below!*


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 19, 2012)

Updated a few posts below, added several items.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 19, 2012)

updated in signature


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 20, 2012)

I see a lot of people looking for burberry beauty mini lip products. I have new, unused in rosewood, or copper.

I also have a concealer sampler card, lip mist sampler card(feather pink, copper, rosy, blueberry),

and lip cover sampler card w/foundations no 5&amp;7(nude beige, blush, rosewood, brick red).

I will only trade for No4 Prep and Protect, Melvita floral water, or dior BB/stila 10 in 1 in combo with something else. Happy trading!

All traded!


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking for *Comodynes Tanning Towelettes!*


 I've tried them before. I love them!!!! Just letting you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a package of Cynthia Rowley Bandaids I would like to trade for the Modcloth Headband. I don't care what print it is in. Please PM if you're interested. Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 20, 2012)

Update: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Laura Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

UPDATED !! =)

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Ouidad Climate Control Heat &amp; Humidity Gel

2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze

2X  TheBalm Stainiac

3x Dr.Jart+ water fuse Beauty Balm

Carols Daughter MONOI Repairing hair mask

COOLA mineral face sunblock SPF 30 in Cucumber

Likewise Moisturizer SPF 50

Modcloth Headband (Green deer print)


*RANDOM*


Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Treatment 1 oz 
Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote

Tarte mineral bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11oz

Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (used 3 times)

Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new)

Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz



*Wishlist*

*Beautyblender Cleanser*

*Tarte Lipsurgence (already have Achiote, lucky and Pouty)*

*CR Bandaids*

*Blushes*

*Eyeko Fat eye Stick in Chocolate*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 20, 2012)

*.*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 20, 2012)

*UPDATED  6/22/12*


----------



## shannonk (Jun 20, 2012)

To Trade: EYEKO Skinny Liquid Liner -black Melvita Rose Water Floral Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids Stila One Step Bronzer Wanted Items: juliette has a gun not a perfume Eyeko fat eyeliner Tarte lip surgence Vera wang - preppy princess perfume


----------



## MeanWife (Jun 20, 2012)

A+ trades with: FireNRice, skylola123, JadedBeauty, Ahkae, miss6aby, Mega789, heyitsrilee, princesscubby, PlayedInLoops, Heather4602, StellaSunshine, sihaya, MissLindaJean (x2), Mirandamanda, nfig, tevans, yanelib27, Denise Moya, kcrowebird, jenn80802000, awall18, bethm

*BEWARE of Swaplifter eschwanda (Elizabeth in Florida)*

What I have to *OFFER*: (all items are new, never used or opened, unless otherwise stated)

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Bumble &amp; Bumble Straight set (3 foils - shampoo, cond, blow dry)

- Murad skin perfecting lotion

- Murad oil-control SPF 15

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Biore pore strip, nose strip

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

*- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)*

*- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body*

*- Garnier BB cream (Light/Med &amp; Med/Deep)*

*- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)*

*- Comodynes self-tanning towlettes (x2)*

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Philosophy Miracle Worker, Anti-aging concentrate, .12oz

- Aveeno daily lotion, 1oz

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Seche Vite top coat (used, about 1/3 bottle left)

- Revision Nectifirm neck firming cream

- Vichy eye makeup remover

- Borghese moisurizer

*- Twist Tie hair bands (blue, purple, green)*

*- Twist Tie headband (black, brown, blue, pink, orange, green)*

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Bare Minerals mineral veil &amp; brush

- Benefit Some Kinda Gorgeous foundation faker in medium, .06 oz (almost full sized)

- Befine night cream

- Caudalie premier cru eye cream, 1ml

*- St. Tropez gradual tan, medium dark, LARGE 2.5 oz*

- Sephora Super lisseur rides SPF 15, age defying moisturizer, 5ml

*- Living Proof Frizz nourishing styling cream*

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio

- Harvey Prince: Ageless

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman

- Philosophy: Love Sweet Love

- Jadore by Dior (1x use sample packet)

- Gucci: Flora

- Cartier: Baiser Vole

*Full Size Items*

- Philosophy Superbeautiful hybrid make-up SPF 20 (color: sand)

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Philosophy the Supernatural coloring book (2 lips glosses, 2 eye shadows, 3 blushes)

- Ulta eyeliner pencil: black

- Ulta eyeliner pencil, dual ended: black &amp; bronze

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- Pur-Lisse lip comfort moisurizer

*- NYX Lipstick: Power*

*- Marbella felt tip liner pen: black*

- Sheer cover duo concealer, light/medium

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

- X Out shine control (swatched once)

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, April metallic pink, May blue with pink lips, Gold clutch,  Jane Iredale gold bag

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner 

*My Wishlist* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
 

- Fresh Sugar tinted lip treatment (any color)                                               

- Philosophy moisturizers

- Porefessional                    

- StriVectin

- Ole Henrickson                                                     

- Lip Scrubs, body scrubs, Dirt Lemon scrub
- Stretch Mark or scar cream                             

- Sunscreen

- Redness reducer    

- Acne spot treament

- Nail polish: Zoya, Essie, Julep, or quick dry top coat                                      

- Open to other suggestions, especially high-end skin care and neutral/natural make-up colors


----------



## Jackieblue (Jun 20, 2012)

*I have to trade (all new and unopened):*

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal - Fine (foil packet from May Birchbox)

Beauty Blender Cleanser sample

Comodynes Self Tanning Towlette (x2 from June Birchbox)

Perricone MD Face Finishing Moisturizer (x2 2 ml foil packet)

Benefit The POREfessional Pro Balm (x2 .15 ml foil on card)

Full-size Covergirl Lash Blast Volume (in brown, not waterproof, still on hang-card)

*I am looking for:*

Deer Modcloth headband

Eyeko Fatstick (brown)

truly matte eyeshadows, earthy colors (try me)

I like products for lips, balms and such, I have the Staniac already but I am open to other things. Love the Tarte mattes.

Will ship to US only. Thanks!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Would like to trade my bauble bar bracelet its white as you can see in the pic (GWP from BirchBox website)





For pretty much anything.. shoot me a message if you want it


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

double post


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 20, 2012)

Getting another thing of the Cynthia Rowely Band-Aids in my second BB.  Not hating it, but I know a lot of people would like them, so......

If you are interested PM me.  I have a possible candidate who I am waiting to hear back from, but if they do not wish to continue the trade I am willing to trade the bandaids.

Wish List:

Stila products (including one step bronze)

Interested in products from June's BB (besides box 8 cause that's the one I got double of)

Too Faced products

I'm really open, like trying new things which is why I signed up for BB (and they send me the same boxes lol)

PM me.

**EDIT:  I dunno why I forgot about them earlier but the tanning wipes!!!  I reallly want those.  My mom got them in hers and we each used one.  Those I'd definitely want to trade for.


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Updated 6/21*

Hey Everyone! Thanks for having a look! PM me if youâ€™re interested in anything or have any questions!

All products brand new/unused unless otherwise noted.  I have tried to describe nail polish shades to the best of my ability, but feel free to have a little swatch browse online!

*Birchbox*

-Blinc Mascara in Black (sealed in plastic and inside metal tube case, .141 oz.)

-Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (Classics, 1 sealed packet = 4 pairs of adhesive eyeliner designs)

-Beautyblender

-Clarkâ€™s Botanicals Smoothing Marine Cream (not sure of amount â€“ sample-size jar) _*ON HOLD*_

-Archipelago Triple Milled Pomegranate Soap Bar (1.8 oz.) 

-Comodynes Intensive Self-Tanning Towelettes (two available)

-Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Eau de Parfum (.04 fl. oz.)

-Lulu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (.17 oz.)

-Incoco Nail Polish Applique (leopard print)

-Essie Lux Effects in A Cut Above (pink/rose glitter, full-size .46 fl. oz.)

-Twistband Hair Tie (yellow) _*ON HOLD*_

-Show Stoppers Double Stick Designer Tape (1 sealed packet = 2 Nude Strips)

-Zoya Mini Nail Lacquer in Holly (shimmery green, .25 fl. oz.)

-Zoya Mini Nail Lacquer in Noel (shimmery blue w/silver .25 fl. oz.) _*ON HOLD*_

*Sample Society*

-Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant (.45 oz.)

-REN Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask (.5 fl. oz.) 

-Oscar de la Renta Esprit Dâ€™Oscar Eau de Parfum mini roller ball (.1 fl. oz.)

-Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1.69 fl. oz.)

-Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder (.035 oz.)

*Full-Size Products*

-Sephora by OPI in Looks Like Rain, Dear (gold glitter w/iridescent particles, .5 fl. oz. â€“ I may have swatched on plastic nail 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Merry Me (red base w/silver, red, and pink glitter,  .5 fl. oz. â€“ I may have swatched on plastic nail 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Rumba Romance (copper/gold metallic, .5 fl. oz. - I may have swatched on plastic nail 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Domestic Goddess â€“ Matte (grape w/matte finish, .5 fl. oz. - I may have swatched on plastic nail 1x)

-Bath and Body Works Roll-On Fragrance in Sweet Pea (.28 fl. oz.)

-Bath and Body Works Peach Citrus Face Mask w/ Purifying Clay (2 oz., two available)

*Sample-Size Products*

-Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Intensive Lifting Concentrate (.17 fl. oz.)

-Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Total Eye Lift (.1 fl. oz.)

-Chanel (Precision) Sublimage Essential Regenerating Cream (.13 fl. oz.)

-Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Moisturizing Body Lotion (.2 fl. oz. â€“ took off cap once to have a whiff, did not use or touch product itself)

-Murad Rejuvenating Lift for Neck and Decollete (.125 fl. oz.)

*I have many deluxe brand sachets, so I may just throw one in with a swap (esp. if I have a brand off your wishlist!). 

*My Wishlist*

-Burberry Lip Mist Minis/Lip Cover Minis (new only - would LOVE Rosewood shade, but try me!)

-Melvita Floral Water (REALLY want this, will be generous)

-Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tint (try me on colors!  )

-Jouer Lip Glosses (new only, not Birchbox Pink shade)

-By Terry items

-Murad items

-Clarins items

-Becca items

-Diorshow Mascara (new only)

-LipFusion Clear Lip Balm (new only)

-Deborah Lippman Polishes

-Modcloth Headbands (either deer print)

-Weleda items

-Julep in Whitney

-Iâ€™m also into sample sizes of luxury brand cosmetics, so try me on those!

Successful trades with:

Erikalisa55 and loads more in the works!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 20, 2012)

Updated


----------



## lady41 (Jun 20, 2012)

Im getting the eyko fat stick in my second BB (the feedback method is working on new accounts) I would love to trade it for either the stila one step bronzer or the red polka dot modcloth headband.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have an extra *Stila One Step Bronze *that I would like to trade for:

Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie kit 

any full size Kerastase product 

full size Misha BB cream in # 23

full size Philosophy Purity Cleanser

I also still have the CR Band aids AND 2 Staniacs that I would like to trade for a Modcloth headband (red with white polka dots)

*Please message me if interested!




*


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 20, 2012)

**Updated Below**


----------



## lorizav (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi

HereÂ´s what I have to trade, I will keep updating as more samples roll in. More to come soon Everything is new and sample size unless noted

BirchBox

Beauty Blender cleanser

1 Tili Bag Fuschia and Teal Swirl

Joeur

Joeur Luminizing Moisture tint samples in Bronzed x 2 and golden x 2

Lip Enhancer Conditioning treatment

Sample lip glosses in wind and tender

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB Cream-looks like you could get a use or 2, but not full

Julep

Brand New Nail File

Brand New Ellen polish

Brand New Mila from JuneÂ´s It Girl box

Sephora

Make Up Forever Rouge Artist Sample of 4 lipsticks

Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 packet

Fekkai Glossing shampoo and conditioner 9 ml each

Fekkai Advanced Full Blown Volume Shampoo and Conditioner 9ml each

Prada Infusion DÂ´Iris EDP vial 75%full

Perfekt Skin Perfection Gel in Radiant

Josie Maran Argan Oil Matchmaker Serum Foundation one shade light-medium one shade medium dark self adjusting

BB creams

Missha perfect cover No 23 samples x 3 about 2 uses in each packet

1 Missha Signature wrinkle filler BB cream -about 2 uses in packet

1 Missha Time Revolution Treatment Essence- 1 to 2 uses in packet

Other

Kiki Anti'age Day Cream Replenishing cream packet

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil Sample

Milani discontinued single shadows in Shock and Silver Bullet both Swatched once or twice only

Bourjois Philtre de Macre refined irridescent powder for body and face'full size

Bare Escentuals Full size eye shadow pigment in Envy light-med shimmery green-swatched once

I also have a ton of the old discontinued single Milani eye shadows -most have been depotted and are in a pallet. I have shock, silver bullet, Atlantis, Evening Sky, clover, garden mist, limbo lime, taffy, snow frost, Heavenly pink and some others, each has been used 2 to 3 times

Thalco Pro Collagene Marine refining firming serum 2ml packet

anuva Anti aging bodifying conditioner packet 10 ml

DHC Facial Scrub packet 3 g

Talika hand ritual kit serum 3ml packet

Brazilian Keratin professional treatment-straightener -can decant from my large bottle and will send instructions

I will also trade hand made soaps and scrubs and steampunk-victorian style jewelry from my Etsy Store -search lorizav on Etsy

BB Wishlist

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect

Joeur Body Butter

Modcloth Headband

Caudalie Hand cream

Misc Wishlist

Villianess soaps in blood try me on others

Villianess perfume oils in Bathory and Pearl Diver

Coach Poppy or Poppy Flower Perfume

Julep Wishlist

Facial for Hands Glycolic Scrub

Nail growth revitalizing serum or system

Julep Colors wanted

Mischa

Diane?

Stefani

Heather

Meryl

Renee

Taylor

try me on anything really

Great trades with Scooby384 and SimplyChelle xX Plus tons of positive feedback on EBay, MUA, Etsy all under same name


----------



## Snow24 (Jun 21, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## lechatonrose (Jun 21, 2012)

*[SIZE=11pt]What I have:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9pt]*From Birchbox and MyGlam:*[/SIZE]

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes (x2)

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick Colour &amp; Gloss in Black  

[SIZE=9pt]Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen in Black[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Beautyblender Blendercleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Stila Smoky Eye Shadow "Palette" [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Cream (spf 25)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Color Club in Disco Nap[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Pur-lisse Pur-Lip Comfort Daily Lip Nourisher (.38 oz / 11 g)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]March Myglam Bag (green floral)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]May Myglam Bag (lipstick print)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]NYX Cosmetics Roll On Shimmer in aqua (swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]X Out Shine Control[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Heart shaped Nail File[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Nu Me â€œ$100 Gift Certificateâ€[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Studio Gear lipstick in Redwood[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]*From Sephora:*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Lancome 7 day genifique youth activating concentrate packet (7 x .06 fl oz/ 2 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]StriVectin-SH  SPF 30 Deluxe Sample  .25 fl oz/ 7 ml  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Caudalie Vinoperfect packet with 3 foil samples: Radiance Serum, Day Perfecting Cream, Night Correcting Cream[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Clinique packet with 3 foil samples: Liquid Facial Soap Mild, Clarifying Lotion, Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Sephora by OPI Nail Design Pen in Do I A-Muse You? Full size, used once on two nails, too sheer for me[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Too Faced Beauty Balm in Nude Glow 5g / .17oz small swatch sized amount used because I didn't realize they gave me the wrong color.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]*Perfume Vials:*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Clinique Happy[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]*Other:*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Tatcha Aburatorigami Blotting Papers (3 sheet sample pack)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Bath and Bodyworks Body Lotion in Charmed Life (8 fl oz, never used because I'm allergic)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Bath and Bodyworks Body Spray in Paris (travel size, 3 fl oz, sprayed once and love it but allergic to it as well)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Bath and Bodyworks Shower Gel in Paris (travel size, 3 fl oz used once but hard to tell)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Olay 2-1 daily facial Cloth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Fekkai Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner (foil combo packet 9ml of each)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Travel Size Pantene Medium-Thick Shampoo and Conditioner (50 ml / 1.7 fl oz each)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Travel Size Pantene Flat to Volume (Fine Hair) Conditioner (50 ml / 1.7 fl oz)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Maybelline Dream Mousse in Lilac Cloud (sealed) and Blue Heaven (used once, found the texture too weird to work with)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Chanel Vitalumier in Cameo 1, foil packet (.07 fl oz / 2 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Chanel Vitalumier in Shell 1.5, foil packet (.07 fl oz / 2 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance blister pack[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalizing Shampoo (1 fl oz . 29.6 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]Greenbody Greenplanet Revitalizing Conditioner (1 fl oz . 29.6 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Nivea Extended Moisture Daily Lotion (1 fl oz / 30 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Neutrogena Visibly Bright Daily Facial Cleanser (.5 fl oz / 14 ml)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Vichy LiftActiv Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care Packet  (.05 fl oz / 1.5ml) x2[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=11pt]Wishlist[/SIZE]*[SIZE=11pt]*:*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Joya Ames Soeurs Parfume- A scent of Soulmates[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Modcloth Headband[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Curaco -pending[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Dior Mascara[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Truth Art Face Nourish - Birchbox Blend [/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Revolution Organics Freedom Glow in Blushed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Revolution Organics Freedom Lip Gloss in Integrity[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Lush Cosmetics -almost anything[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Tarte Cheekstains[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Certain mini bottles of perfumes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]The Merry Hempsters Endangered Wildlife Organic Lip Balm in Lavender-Orange (Monk Seal)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]Essie Mint Candy Apple[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]Butter London Polishes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]Deborah Lippmann Polishes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9pt]Possibly other things, feel free to ask[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Great trades with Zombielovrr, MissLindaJean, Nikita8501, Sleepykat, Beautyandbrains, MszJessica, Duckygirl, Tintedlove, Coocabarra, Lady41, and Miss6aby[/SIZE]


----------



## mjkdior713 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone want the Cynthia Rowley bandaids?  Getting an extra box in my second sub.

Please PM me and let me know if you want to trade.  I'm pretty open to other BB samples.

--Melissa


----------



## tessak (Jun 21, 2012)

My massive swap list (I need to clear some of this stuff out!):  

    â€¢    Stila one step bronzer (full size, tried one smaller-than-a-pea amount)
    â€¢    Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused (bright pink, full size, used once and will sanitize, can't pull off the color)
    â€¢    Tarte Lipsurgence in Peaceful (nude/peachy color, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Stila waterproof liquid eyeliner in Curacuo (blue, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Modcloth headband (red w/ white polka dots)
    â€¢    Skin 79 Diamond Collection Pearl BB cream (.4 fl oz-ish, unused, silver tube w/ pink top, from S. Korea)
    â€¢    Skin 79 The Oriental Gold BB Cream (.4 fl oz-ish, unused, purple tube w/ gold top, from S. Korea)
    â€¢    Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1.69 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Alterna Bamboo UV+ Fade-Proof Fluid for hair (.25 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Stila Forever Your Curl mascara (.12 fl oz, delux sample size, unopened)
    â€¢    Dr. Jart++ Water Fuse BB cream, SPF 25 (x2, .06fl oz, unopened -- but FYI, these are the low-filled Birchbox sample tubes)
    â€¢    OPI nail polish in Princesses Rule (used for one pedicure, light micro-shimmer pink, full size)
    â€¢    Nicole by OPI nail polish stick in black (used once to make blank french tips on manicure, full size)
    â€¢    Sephora by OPI nail design pen in gold (unused, full size)
    â€¢    Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in Sheer Vanilla and Toffee (french manicure set, each used once, full size)
    â€¢    Julep nail polish in Meryl (slate gray, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Julep nail polish in Rachel (shimmery copper, full size, swatched on one nail)

    â€¢    Sally Hansen salon effects nail polish strips in leopard print (full size, unopened)
    â€¢    Comodynes self-tanning towelettes (4x intensive, 1x natural, unopened)
    â€¢    Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (.5 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Oscar Blandi olio di jasmine hair serum (1.69 fl oz., unopened)
    â€¢    Truth Art Beauty face nourish oil (about .2 fl oz (I'm guessing), unused)
    â€¢    Bond No. 9 Astor Place perfume bon-bon sample (small vial, unopened)
    â€¢    Colorescience Pro loss mineral travel puff (unopened, illuminating pearl powder is the color)
    â€¢    Freeman facial anti-stress dead sea minerals mask (one mask, .5 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Kerastase cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets (from May BB, unused)
    â€¢    Lancome Treson perfume (small bottle, .16 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Blinc mascara (.141 oz, opened to look at brush but unused)
    â€¢    Revlon lip butter in Lollipop (medium pink, full size, used once but can sanitize, didn't like color on me)
    â€¢    Revlon lip butter in Red Velvet (deeper red, full size, used once but can sanitize, also didn't like color on me)
    â€¢    Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume (small bottle, .1 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Alima Pure nourishing tinted lip balm (mauve-medium pink color, full size, unopened)
    â€¢    Color Club mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Disco Nap (shimmery gold, unopened)
    â€¢    Ojon volume advance volumizing shampoo (1 fl. oz, unused)
    â€¢    Essie Luxe Effects in Set in Stones (silver glitter, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Pur-lisse pur-delicate soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (1.7 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Lavera Trend sensitiv eyeliner with organic beeswax and palm oil (dark brown, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Becca Eye Tint in Pewter (full size, .24 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Me eye accent pencil (eyeliner - chocolate brown color, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Lime green Twistband hair tie
    â€¢    Jouer body butter (no size listed (in small glass pot), unused)
    â€¢    Redken shine brilliance shine flash 02 glistening mist spray (2.1 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Shay (shimmery light pink, unused)
    â€¢    Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Noel (shimmery teal/blueish color, unused)
    â€¢    Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask Pineapple for radiant skin (one mask, .5 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    X-Out shine control moisturizer (.75 oz, unused)
    â€¢    NYX roll on shimmer in light blue (full size, swatched on hand - very shimmery)
    â€¢    Bliss lemon+sage body butter maximum moisture cream travel size (1 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Bliss lemon+sage soapy suds body wash + bubbling bath travel size (1 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Bliss fabulous foaming face wash 2-in-1 cleanser and exfoliator travel size (x2, 1 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Borghese Moisture Intensifier (.25 oz, unused)
    â€¢    NUXE Huile Prodigeuse OR multi-use dry oil golden shimmer (.33 oz in glass bottle, unused)
    â€¢    Orifluido hair oil (.17 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10-packed, unopened)
    â€¢    Eye Rock designer liner (full size (four pair), unopened))
    â€¢    ColorScience Glow and Go travel puff (one puff in fair-medium, unopened)
    â€¢    Stila Smudge Stick waterproof eye liner in purple tang (full size, swatched once)
    â€¢    Oscar Blandi protein mist for restyling hair (2 oz, sprayed once)
    â€¢    Ahava Cleansing Cream for all skin types (.68 oz, unused)
    â€¢    FIX Wish Wash exfoliating powder face wash (size unlisted, unopened)
    â€¢    Benta berry creme hydrante moisturizer (.1 oz, unused)

Extras I'll throw in for free with a trade if you're interested:
    â€¢    February MyGlam makeup bag (pink with black hearts)
    â€¢    Pink heart nail file from February Birchbox
    â€¢    $100 Nume credit for styling tools from Feb. My Glam
    â€¢    EBoost all-natural orange flavor (one packet, unused)
    â€¢    Packet of Pop face magnet primer
    â€¢    Love Life Skin restorative moisturizer packet

â€¨My wish list:
    â€¢    Smashbox primer
    â€¢    Beauty Blender cleanser
    â€¢    Boscia Black Luminizing Mask
    â€¢    Tinted lip balms

    â€¢    Hair product with SPF for hot summer days

    â€¢    Things from brands I love: Kate Somerville, Perricone MD, Laura Mercier, Josie Maran
    â€¢    (Much more, just send me your list if you're interested in something!)


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you* tessak*!!!! NUME card will be put to good use by daughter





*TRADE LIST 6/21 updated:*

~STILA BRONZER from BB this month NEW IN BOX *(wish list only/ prefer full size swap please/MULTI ITEM SWAP ok if its wish list)*

~The Balm-Staitastic in Beauty Queen (from BB)

~Benifit HiBeam (BNIB travle size...will last a long time!)

~Benifit MoonBeam (BNIB travle size)

~Benifit Posie Tint (BNIB travel size)

~Snowberry Nourishing Day Cream. Delux sample 4ml

~Atopalm Intensive Moisture Cream Delux sample 8ml/0.25oz

~(2) Maybelline WONDERFINISH liquid foundation. "Nude" Hard to find and not being made anymore. NEW/NEVER used.

~MYGLAM Makeup brushes (2) FROM the April bag. Still in plastic. Lip liner &amp; Eye liner

~PALLADIO Foundation-SANDY BEIGE *BNIP* Full size .91oz Purchased from ULTA

~Assai/Wembe' Cleansing Bar/FULL SIZED. organic, vegan, cruelty free product

~EPIELLE Facial Essence Mask/cucumber (one mask in sealed package)

*Looking for:*

Philosophy~Purity

Altena Bamboo spray

Tanning towles (from BB)

Orofluido

Aquolins Pink Sugar

Zoya polish (love to try the minis)

Boscia (for oily skin)

Sugar Lips PLUMB only

UD pervirsion sticks

Lauren Brooke/Golden Bronzer (LOVE THIS!!)

Organic SPF oil free only

Enjoy MODERN perfume samples

My "weakness" is beautiful glossy LIPGLOSS!!!!

***TRY ME*** open to lots of stuff!!

I always use DC/USPS.
Happy to trade International for interesting items. Lots of EBAY feed back (400+) and some GREAT trades here, MUA, and FB!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 21, 2012)

Updated


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 21, 2012)

**Updated on next page***


----------



## Aeone123 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Updating the items that I have for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm relatively new to the forums - so far, I've had two great trading experiences, but since I am still a newbie of sorts, I do have an ebay account that I use periodically (for reference, as a "verification" of positive feedback - user id: angelus433).  All items are new and unused unless noted.

For Trade

*MyGlam items:*


Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment, 0.17 oz.
Pur-Lisse Essential Daily Moisturizer, 0.14 oz. 
Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost, 0.17 oz. (swatched a minute amount; sanitized spout)
NuMe $100 "gift certificate"
April's Pink Makeup Bag - (*note: it came slightly "wrinkly" with a few minor scuffs, I can take pics for those interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
May's Makeup Bag (blue w/ pink lips)
iss Beauty "Nail Bling", 20 pcs.
philosophy "Love Sweet Love" perfume sample, 1.5mL (0.05 fl. oz.)

*Miscellaneous samples:*


Dr. T's Supergoop! Save Face A.M. Moisturizer With Advanced UV Protection SPF 35, 5ml 
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream, 0.2oz
Yuâ€¢Be Moisturizing Body Lotion, 0.17 oz
Lancome Renergie Lift Volumetry, 0.06 oz
Kate Somerville CytoCell, 0.07 oz
Benefit Hoola Bronzing Powder, 0.001 oz (carded sample)
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel, (two step sample)

Sephora carded eyeshadow sampler - has milestone/golden girl/swimming pool/fame and fortune
Bare Minerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum, 0.10 oz
Carol's Daughter Hair Milk, 0.27 oz
Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer SPF 20, Medium Shade, (foil packet)

*Perfume Samples:*


Michael Kors Gold, 0.05 oz
DKNY Woman, 0.05 oz
CLEAN Warm Cotton, 0.03 oz
DKNY Pure, 0.05 oz
Lady Million - Paco Rabanne, 0.04 oz

Wishlist

Please, only new/unused products.  I'd absolutely love samples of Givenchy Photo'Perfexion Fluid Foundation in Perfect Praline (or a similar shade - I received a foil packet in an order from Sephora and it looks amazing on my skin - except there wasn't enough to tell if it's going to be a one hit wonder or not).  I'd also like to try out a sample of MUFE HD primer.  I'm also interested in eye cream samples.  I would also love to get my hands on an Eos strawberry sorbet lip balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Wonderful trading experiences with:  vogliadivintage &amp; ahkae*


----------



## jac a (Jun 21, 2012)

/updated. 6/26


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 22, 2012)

WANTED:  Blue Deer Headband!

*sigh*  I hope I'm not getting annoying, I'm just still on a mission to find one!  Decided I'd wear it more than the green one, but all I see are green ones for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Here's my list.  PM me!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126217/3-3-pattycakes-trade-listing-full-sized-and-birchbox-3-3


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 22, 2012)

UPDATED: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Laura Marie (Jun 22, 2012)

*UPDATED !!*

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Stila sparkle waterproof liner in Curacao (blue)
2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze

2X  TheBalm Stainiac

Likewise Moisturizer SPF 50


*RANDOM*


Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Treatment 1 oz 
Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote

Tarte mineral bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11oz

Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (used 3 times)

Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new)

Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz

TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)
TheBalm plump your pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion my Fruit (Brand new still sealed)
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)
CoverGirl Classic Color blush in Rose Silk (still in packaging)
Lancome Juicy tubes in Copacabana Coffee
Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose


*Wishlist*

*Beautyblender Cleanser*

*Tarte Lipsurgence (already have Achiote, lucky and Pouty)*

*CR Bandaids*

*Blushes*

*Eyeko Fat eye Stick in Chocolate*

*Melvita Spray*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 22, 2012)

*UPDATED 6/25/12*


----------



## Tamala Nails (Jun 22, 2012)

*I have available (all new) :*

 
Melvita Floral Water

theBalm Stainiac

a Twistband Hair thingy

Eye rock liner stickers

Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mud mask

CO Bigelow shampoo/conditioner set

Jouer Pink Lip gloss

Juicy Couture perfume sample

Harvey Prince Ageless perfume sample

Lauren Brooke Cosmetics botanical lipgloss (full size) in Winterberry (from Eco-Emi)

Zoya Sooki mini (swatched on one nail wheel)

Pangea Organics Facial Toner (Green Mandarin and Sweet Lime)

Clark's Botanicals Intense Radiance Mask

Aveda Calming Body Cleanser (1.7 oz bottle) (from Aveda, not Birchbox)

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor sample in the Color Confidence (from Sephora, not Birchbox)

Miss Jessie's CrÃ¨me De La CrÃ¨me Conditioner (two 1 oz packets)

Miss Jessie's Original Curly Meringue sample from Birchbox

Befine Gentle Cleanser two .34 oz packets

*I can send a picture of any sample, just ask!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*I am looking for the:*

Wei Beauty Pomegranate Buffing Beads

Tili Bags (any style)

Cynthia Rowley Band-aids

CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes

Dermalogica Microfoliant (staple can always use this)
Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spots Solution (another staple)

Lippmann Stripper To Go

 
I am open to other things, as well. I love natural oils, deep hair conditioners, mani and pedi care, as well.   I am "amalata" on Makeup Alley is you would like to check my swap feed back.  100% You can also see the swap items I have there, as well as a wishlist.

Here is my link for feedback:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125528/tamala-nails-items-for-swap


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi! I've been lurking for a little while and have decided to join after finally receiving my June Birchbox!

I'll only ship within the US and I'll provide a delivery confirmation number. Since I'm brand new at this, I can ship first (so long as you'll ship after you receive the delivery confirmation number.)

I can provide my ebay feedback if you'd like! And I'll email pictures if you'd like to see the items!

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

For Trade from Birchbox:

Modcloth Headband (red w/ white polka dots) 

colorescience glow and go travel puff (california girl - medium tone warm)

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion / Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil (samples are a little small, I'll trade both together)

Nuxe Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer

blendercleanser

Eye Rock Designer Liner (opened but never used - four sets. I was curious as to what these looked like )

Zoya Megan (swatched) [PENDING]

Zoya Noel (swatched) 

Deborah Lippman stripper to go (2 packets)

blinc eyeliner -brush it on slide it off (swatched on back of clean hand)

comodynes self tanning (2 packets) 

For Trade from Julep:

Kim

Chloe

Whitney (used on fingers once) [ON HOLD]

Black travel/makeup bag

From Glossybox:

Zoya Zuza (used on fingers once) [PENDING]

Miscellaneous:

Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch (Swatched)

OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy (Used on fingers twice)

Small foil packets:

Skin 79 BB cream pink (1 packet - enough for one or two uses)

Hanskin Mineral Magic BB cream (1 packet - enough for one use)

Origins Make a Difference (.05 oz/1.5ml - 1 packet)

Julep hand cream SPF 30 (2ml - 3 packets)

bareMinerals The Perfect Cleanse Purifying Facial Cleanse (1 packet)

Wishlist:

Tarte LipSurgence ( joy, spirited, lust, enchanted, moody)

beauty so clean

Dermologica Microfoliant

twistband hairbands

Georgie Beauty Winks

tili bags

fresh Sugar lip treatment

essie as gold as it gets

Befine night cream

Masqueology face masks

I'm up for trying new stuff so message me!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I've been lurking for a little while and have decided to join after finally receiving my June Birchbox!
> 
> ...


 Hey, I tried to send you a PM, but it is not showing up as sent in my box, so sorry if you did get it a lot of times. I would like the polka dot headband and the Zoya Zuza. You can try to PM me or send me an email at [email protected] and I will send you my list or go under my profile and click on the signature! 

Sorry everyone else for posting this here!!! Been trying to get that headband for awhile and I keep getting beat to it!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 22, 2012)

Updated Below!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 22, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 6/22/12***

*Juicy â™¥'**s Sephora *

*Bowler Lip Gloss Charm Bracelet *

*(Bracelet Never Worn, Gloss Never Used)*





*Nail Polsih*


Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke (Swatched on one nail of a Color Wheel)
Butter London Knees Up (Swatched on one nail of a Color Wheel)

*June Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak (2) .35 oz.
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz.

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Makeup*


*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendezvous - Swatched

*NARS* Eyeshadow in Fathom Full Size - Swatched
*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*NYX* Soft Matte Lip Cream in 'Addis Ababa' - Swatched

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


Birchbox Magnet

Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Band-Aid by Cynthia Rowley* 
*Dior Lip Gloss*

*YSL Lipstick/Gloss*


*benefit they're real! mascara * 

*benefit CORALista * 
*benefit travel beauty bag *


*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers * 
*Ouidad Products *

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lippman Polishes*


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Jun 22, 2012)

*I have:*

Modcloth red and white polka dot headband

Self tanning towletts

Zoya polish in Lotus

Zoya polish in Cho

Zoya polish in Farrah

*I want:*

Kerastase elixir


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 22, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]I have available:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Birchbox[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Eyeko fat eye stick in Chocolate full size I think .14oz (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Miracle Skin Transformer in glow .5 oz (swatched once on hand)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Comodynes urban cosmetics intensive self-tanning towelettes (2)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Beauty Blender cleanser[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect Spray[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Beauty Army[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Befine Night Cream .5oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Weleda Almond soothing cleansing lotion .34oz  (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]MAD Skincare eye transformation serum .13oz (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]MAD Skincare daytime defense lotion .13oz (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Babor Cleansing 2 pc Hy-Ol +Phytoactive base 10ml x 2 (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Babor sun care system moisturizer spf 30 1 1/8 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Beauty Fix[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Juice Beauty oil-free moisturizer travel size 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Kinerase PhotoFacials day moisturizer SPF 30 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Jane Iredale Mystikol powdered eyeliner in Citrine (swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Other items[/SIZE]
 

[SIZE=10pt]Lorac eye primer .53oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Benefit Erase Paste mini in medium (swatched once with a brush)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Pop! Face magnet primer 2x .07oz pouch (obviously not opened, lol!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion travel size w/doefoot applicator x2 (never opened)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting shower gel 4oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Philosophy Marshmallows for Toasting lotion 2oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stila Smudgestick in Damsel (swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]UD 24/7 pencil in Whiskey travel size (swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Physician's Formula Youthful Wear liquid foundation in fair 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Bare Minerals Prime Time .15 oz (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Clinique comforting cream cleanser 1 oz (used once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Ojon Instant Restorative Hair Serum vial (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Stila Positive &amp; Pretty palette (4 shadows, 2 blushes, swatched once)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Shea Terra African Black Soap sample &amp; Argan oil vial[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Lorac Bejeweled Gloss in Peach Moonstone full size (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Loran Bejeweled Gloss in Bronze Topaz full size (new)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Revlon Kissable Balm Stain in Cherish (swatched/sanitized)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Would love to trade for:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Benefit benetint, posietint, that gal, try me on others[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Twistbands[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Origins Checks &amp; Balances facewash[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Fresh Sugar lip glosses (any!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Buxom Big and Healthy Lip Polish[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Really, try me on just about anything. I don't bite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Great trades with:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]miss6aby, Janamaste, nikita8501, eclipsechick08, MsKimiKiwi, sleepykat[/SIZE]


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi gals, I'm new to the forum (but have been a longtime lurker.) I have the self tanning towels for trade and the red polka dot headband if anyone wants to trade. I would be willing to ship first (with tracking #) since I am new here and don't have any feedback. Let me know!


 What are you looking for? I want both the headband and the towlettes


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi gals, I'm new to the forum (but have been a longtime lurker.) I have the self tanning towels for trade and the red polka dot headband if anyone wants to trade. I would be willing to ship first (with tracking #) since I am new here and don't have any feedback. Let me know!


 I am looking for both! My list is above yours under Heather 4602. Let me know. If you don't have any PM left you can email me. It's also up there!


----------



## shannonk (Jun 22, 2012)

I have to trade: Eyeko skinny liquid eyeliner in black Melvita rose floral water Cynthia Rowley BandAids Beauty Blender Cleanser x 2 Color Club Disco Nap Also Have a new in package Impress press on manicure in velvet rope color from my VOXBOX I am interested in: eyeko fat eyeliner Tarte lip surgence Juliette has a gun, not a perfume Vera wang Preppy Princess or glam princess. Or up to suggestions, Thanks,


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

.dp


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Makeup:*

~MAX Factor Vivid Impact Lipliner in 160 Vegas, Baby (new)

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick (new)

*Hair/Skin:*

~Bumble and Bumble Let It SHINE Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (.24 fl oz, packets)

~Phyto Phytovolume Actif Volumizing Spray (50ml) (1X)

~TRESemme Split Remedy, Split End Shampoo (1 fl oz)

~TRESemme Split Remedy, Split End Conditioner (1 fl oz)

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~Anastasia Line Erasing Serum 2ml packet X2

~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair
~Xen Tan premium sunless tan deluxe sample (1X)

~Aveeno Active Naturals Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub (1 oz)

*Perfume samples:*

-Escada Especially Escada

-Givenchy Play
-Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy

-miss PUCCI

*Random:*

$5.00 discount code off first Julep.com order

*Wishlist:*

open to anything...


----------



## mdiest12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Things that I have:

Stila Bronzer (will be a little picky)

The sticky eyeliner

Self Tanner Towels

Vichy Samples

Mad Samples

Taylor Swift Perfume

I think some other stuff too, but I will have to double check. I haven't traded before but am excited :] Everything except the MAD is from BB

Wishlist:

More thebalm Staintanic

Benefit anything

One Love Organic Balm

I am sure we could work something out, just message me :] I'm not sure how all of this works!


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 23, 2012)

*TRADE LIST 6/23 updated:*

~Julep voucher/code for a FREE nail polish ($11.20 value/max)

~STILA BRONZER from BB this month NEW IN BOX *( prefer full size swap please/MULTI ITEM SWAP ok if its wish list)*

~Snowberry Nourishing Day Cream. Delux sample 4ml

~Atopalm Intensive Moisture Cream Delux sample 8ml/0.25oz

~(2) Maybelline WONDERFINISH liquid foundation. "Nude" Hard to find and not being made anymore. NEW/NEVER used.

~MYGLAM Makeup brushes (2) FROM the April bag. Still in plastic. Lip liner &amp; Eye liner

~PALLADIO Foundation-SANDY BEIGE *BNIP* Full size .91oz Purchased from ULTA

~Assai/Wembe' Cleansing Bar/FULL SIZED. organic, vegan, cruelty free product

~EPIELLE Facial Essence Mask/cucumber (one mask in sealed package)

*Looking for:*

NARS Med-1 MATTE Punjab

Philosophy~Purity

Orofluido

CO Bigelow (certian products, body wash &amp; menthalip)

Fresh Sugar~Lips in Plumb or clear

Aquolins Pink Sugar

Zoya polish (love to try the minis)

Boscia (for oily skin)

UD liners....dark colors

UD Shadow sticks/any

Lauren Brooke/Golden Bronzer (LOVE THIS!!)

Organic SPF oil free only

Enjoy MODERN perfume samples

****TRY ME*** open to lots of stuff!!*

I always use DC/USPS.

Happy to trade International for interesting items. Lots of EBAY feed back (400+) and some GREAT trades here, MUA, and FB!


----------



## tessak (Jun 23, 2012)

UPDATED (July 2) swap list (I need to clear some of this stuff out!):  

    â€¢    Stila one step bronzer (full size, tried one smaller-than-a-pea amount)
    â€¢    Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused (bright pink, full size, used once and will sanitize, can't pull off the color)
    â€¢    Tarte Lipsurgence in Peaceful (nude/peachy color, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Stila waterproof liquid eyeliner in Curacuo (blue, full size, unused) -- PENDING
    â€¢    Modcloth headband (red w/ white polka dots)
    â€¢    Skin 79 Diamond Collection Pearl BB cream (.4 fl oz-ish, unused, silver tube w/ pink top, from S. Korea)
    â€¢    Skin 79 The Oriental Gold BB Cream (.4 fl oz-ish, unused, purple tube w/ gold top, from S. Korea)
    â€¢    Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1.69 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Alterna Bamboo UV+ Fade-Proof Fluid for hair (.25 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Stila Forever Your Curl mascara (.12 fl oz, delux sample size, unopened)
    â€¢    Dr. Jart++ Water Fuse BB cream, SPF 25 (x2, .06fl oz, unopened -- but FYI, these are the low-filled Birchbox sample tubes)
    â€¢    OPI nail polish in Princesses Rule (used for one pedicure, light micro-shimmer pink, full size)
    â€¢    Nicole by OPI nail polish stick in black (used once to make blank french tips on manicure, full size)
    â€¢    Sephora by OPI nail design pen in gold (unused, full size)
    â€¢    Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in Sheer Vanilla and Toffee (french manicure set, each used once, full size)
    â€¢    Julep nail polish in Meryl (slate gray, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Julep nail polish in Rachel (shimmery copper, full size, swatched on one nail)

    â€¢    Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel (.5 oz, small glass jar, unopened)

    â€¢    Sally Hansen salon effects nail polish strips in leopard print (full size, unopened)
    â€¢    Comodynes self-tanning towelettes (4x intensive, 1x natural, unopened)
    â€¢    Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (.5 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Oscar Blandi olio di jasmine hair serum (1.69 fl oz., unopened)
    â€¢    Truth Art Beauty face nourish oil (about .2 fl oz (I'm guessing), unused)
    â€¢    Bond No. 9 Astor Place perfume bon-bon sample (small vial, unopened)
    â€¢    Colorescience Pro loss mineral travel puff (unopened, illuminating pearl powder is the color)
    â€¢    Freeman facial anti-stress dead sea minerals mask (one mask, .5 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Kerastase cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets (from May BB, unused)
    â€¢    Lancome Treson perfume (small bottle, .16 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Blinc mascara (.141 oz, opened to look at brush but unused)
    â€¢    Revlon lip butter in Lollipop (medium pink, full size, used once but can sanitize, didn't like color on me)
    â€¢    Revlon lip butter in Red Velvet (deeper red, full size, used once but can sanitize, also didn't like color on me)
    â€¢    Oscar de la Renta Live in Love perfume (small bottle, .1 fl oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Alima Pure nourishing tinted lip balm (mauve-medium pink color, full size, unopened)
    â€¢    Color Club mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Disco Nap (shimmery gold, unopened)
    â€¢    Ojon volume advance volumizing shampoo (1 fl. oz, unused)
    â€¢    Essie Luxe Effects in Set in Stones (silver glitter, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Pur-lisse pur-delicate soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (1.7 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Lavera Trend sensitiv eyeliner with organic beeswax and palm oil (dark brown, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Becca Eye Tint in Pewter (full size, .24 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Me eye accent pencil (eyeliner - chocolate brown color, full size, unused)
    â€¢    Lime green Twistband hair tie
    â€¢    Jouer body butter (no size listed (in small glass pot), unused)
    â€¢    Redken shine brilliance shine flash 02 glistening mist spray (2.1 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Shay (shimmery light pink, unused)
    â€¢    Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Noel (shimmery teal/blueish color, unused)
    â€¢    Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask Pineapple for radiant skin (one mask, .5 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    X-Out shine control moisturizer (.75 oz, unused)
    â€¢    NYX roll on shimmer in light blue (full size, swatched on hand - very shimmery)
    â€¢    Bliss lemon+sage body butter maximum moisture cream travel size (1 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Bliss lemon+sage soapy suds body wash + bubbling bath travel size (1 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Bliss fabulous foaming face wash 2-in-1 cleanser and exfoliator travel size (x2, 1 oz, unopened)
    â€¢    Borghese Moisture Intensifier (.25 oz, unused)
    â€¢    NUXE Huile Prodigeuse OR multi-use dry oil golden shimmer (.33 oz in glass bottle, unused)
    â€¢    Orifluido hair oil (.17 oz, unused)
    â€¢    Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting papers (10-packed, unopened)
    â€¢    Eye Rock designer liner (full size (four pair), unopened))
    â€¢    ColorScience Glow and Go travel puff (one puff in fair-medium, unopened)
    â€¢    Stila Smudge Stick waterproof eye liner in purple tang (full size, swatched once)
    â€¢    Oscar Blandi protein mist for restyling hair (2 oz, sprayed once)
    â€¢    Ahava Cleansing Cream for all skin types (.68 oz, unused)
    â€¢    FIX Wish Wash exfoliating powder face wash (size unlisted, unopened)
    â€¢    Benta berry creme hydrante moisturizer (.1 oz, unused)

Extras I'll throw in for free with a trade if you're interested:
    â€¢    February MyGlam makeup bag (pink with black hearts)
    â€¢    Pink heart nail file from February Birchbox
    â€¢    $100 Nume credit for styling tools from Feb. My Glam
    â€¢    EBoost all-natural orange flavor (one packet, unused)
    â€¢    Packet of Pop face magnet primer
    â€¢    Love Life Skin restorative moisturizer packet

â€¨My wish list:
    â€¢    Smashbox primer
    â€¢    Boscia Black Luminizing Mask

    â€¢    Perricone MD No Foundation foundation

    â€¢    Tinted lip balms

    â€¢    Hair product with SPF for hot summer days

    â€¢    Things from brands I love: Perricone MD, Josie Maran, Kate Somerville, Laura Mercier, Bite Beauty
    â€¢    (Much more, just send me your list if you're interested in something!)


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 23, 2012)

*here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)*

*sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated:*

-MyGlam Makeup Bags Jan, March, April, May

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand).

-NYX Lippie in Eucalyptus (brand new).

-Marbella Eyeliner, swatched on back of hand 1x

-frizz stuff from June MyGlam bag - I used this 1x, don't like it.

-lip quench from myglam. just got sent this as an extra apology for my messed up june bag. full size, unopened.

**found my other stashed goodies!

-Mai Couture Oil blotting sheets from Dec glam bag (full size, 98 sheets left. I used 2.)

Other-.

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just dont like the brush

Wishlist -

Benetint

philosophy products

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free moiturizers &amp; foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

-amore pacific moisture bound refreshing hydra gel

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 23, 2012)

*Trade list! (New unless specified.)*

  *What I have:*

*tarte Clean Slate 360Â° Creaseless 12-Hr Smoothing Eye Primer 0.09 oz
tarte Clean Slate Poreless 12-Hr Perfecting Primer 0.25 oz*

*tarte Clean Slate Flawless 12-Hr Brightening Primer 0.25 oz*

*full size essie in e-nuf is e-nuf*

*full size essie in cascade cool (swatched once)*

*benefit poisetint deluxe sample (.13oz)*

*full size essie in [insert color here]- I have a coupon for a free one and will go and get any color for something awesome on my wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Color Club Disco Nap*

*Laura Mercier repair serum*

*Laura Mercier flawless skin* *tone perfecting creme* *deluxe sample*

*Laura Mercier foundation primer 3 ml*

*John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample*

*aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz*

*full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz*

*Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged*

*full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace*

*Philosophy retractable powder brush*

*Glossybox powder brush*

*things I would LOVE to try:*

*twistband headbands*

*any yummy smelling body wash*

*any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)*

*any products for supercrazy baby FINE hair- would like to try hair rules shampoo from June BB*

*Blinc mascara*

*Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate and self tanning wipes)*

*Ojon volumizing shampoo/Conditioner*

*anything Benefit*

*try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi All!

I never thought that I'd be able to trade since I live out of the country and only go to the States for a couple of days every two months.  I've found a few items that I really like and wouldn't mind extras of and I'm leaving for Florida Monday so if anyone has these things, maybe we can make a swap!  Is it okay to Paypal people for swaps or is that a no no, only product for product?  'Cause if that was the case, I could swap for payment no matter where I currently am.  However . . . here's my last minute wish list!

Ren Mask - Sample Society a few months ago

By Terry - Creme de Rose - Sample Society

Any by Terry product

Any Wen Cleansing Conditioner - REALLY love this.

Any Strivectin

SkinCeuticals - the tiny vials that were in Test Tube, not the sunscreen

Any good masks, the Exuviance one was nice

Tarte Lipsurgence in Fever

I have -

the Tropic Self Tanner from Test Tube

Frizz Ease from Test Tube

Tons of Julep colors, I have at least twenty

anything in May and June's Birchboxes (I get three myself so there will be a variety), Sample Society, BB5, Look Bag, MyGlam,

Entire June Men's Birchbox - including the Watch, can trade the whole thing for a great trade or parcel it out.

Stila eyeliner from Gossip Girl box - would need a must have or multiple products for this because I think I'll love it.  Don't know what color it is yet - I'll open it on Tuesday.

Tanning Towelettes

a few mini Zoyas

I MIGHT trade my Modcloth headband for Wen, not sure of color yet

Lots of Stila - one color tubes (to be used for blush, highlighter and lipstick), eyeliners, etc

Smashbox mini glosses

Urban Decay 24/7 liner in Zero, travel size

NYX Mascara

Lots of Beauty Army stuff, try me if you're looking for something in particular

like Boob Tube, cellceuticals, dry shampoo, etc.

Makeup Finishing Spray made by same people that make it for Urban Decay (I've heard) - full

Lots of perfume vials - if you have one you're looking for, ask

If there is something that you're looking for in the last few months of all of these subs and you have things on my wishlist, let me know and I'll check my beauty gift making boxes to see if I have your wish item.

All of my items are unused and full.  I'd like the same but talk to me, I'm approachable and understand if you tried something like a tube of cream and just didn't love it or a Lipsurgence that can be disinfected after swatching.  Quite a few of my items are full size.

Trades have to be set up by Sunday night pretty much for things that I have with me here in Belize, so I can bring them back to the States with me, but if it's something in one of the last two months' boxes the items will be waiting for me in Florida and I can trade from there.  I'll have to have it in the mail by Wednesday because I leave Thursday to come back home.

I haven't traded yet so I don't mind being first to send.  Thanks for looking and I hope I can set something up - I can see how this could get addicting!  Maybe next trip I'll plan farther ahead.  I just want to make sure that I can send my products out in a timely manner to make my fellow beauty subbers happy and satisfied so I thought of it now, because the stuff WILL be mailed on Wednesday.  Cheers!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone have a $25 off $50 coupon code for Dermstore that they will not be using? Please PM me. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nevermind, got it.


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 23, 2012)

Updated on next page or at this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## tameloy (Jun 23, 2012)

Updated list

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

*Glossybox Samples:*


Erno Laszlo Hollywood Collection Packets
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz
Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over (NIB)
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
Philosophy Heavenly light pink illuminator (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint

*Perfume Samples:*


Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Pangea Lip balm
Tarte Lipsurgence
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x4!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants*


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 24, 2012)

Updated Below!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 24, 2012)

Still looking for that Stila Bronzer...would be willing to trade multiple samples for it.

*UPDATED 6/24/12*

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softner Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle) 

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint in bronze

Dr. Jart BB cream (x3) 

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched, that's it)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples. _

Wish List

Stila Bronzer

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)
Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color  Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Dior Mascara (open to other mascara brands)

Kiehl's products

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider)

Or make me an offer!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 25, 2012)

BUMPED​


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 25, 2012)

UPDATED: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## bethm (Jun 25, 2012)

updated


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 25, 2012)

i am getting my second box EVENTUALLY from BB.. it is nearby, so hopefully tomorrow! anyway it is box 2 and i already have a stila bronzer so that is up for trade. for anything else please see my trade thread!


    *currently interested in:*

 


* melvita floral water* 

 *modcloth headband* (prefer green but try me on pattern) 

 color club - disco nap  

 the small polishes from sub services - try me on colors 

 Butter London polishes 

 LUSH stuff 

 algenist anti-aging lotion, or other creams in this line 

 the perfumes from the sample pack i have seen everyone ordering from juliette has a gun - try me on scent if you don't like em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> * *miss charming, lady vengeance, romantina* 

* oil based perfumes* 

 that 1oz Oscar de la Renta perfume from..?i forget which sample sub 


 Joya Ames soeurs , still (more, i'm greedy). i love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*** if anyone got their hands on a full size of this (retails for 28$) i would be willing to trade for the stila bronzer and probably a nailpolish or another item!*
 

 Joya Composition No 1 from last summer 

 
 the amore pacific hydra gel from glossybox 
 other face products for combo/oily skin


 carol's daughter products or similar things for natural hair 

 CONDITIONERS &lt;3 and leave-in conditioners. only all-natural or as close as i can get. it's for my little Peanut! &lt;3  Also things for curls~ 




i like lots of stuff, not just bb/etc so feel free to make me an offer that isn't listed here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />          i'm open to trying new face wash/shower gels/lotions/etc


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 25, 2012)

Updated


----------



## Linz31 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have never posted in this thread since I am a newbie, but I have a few Birchbox things I wouldn't mind getting rid of.

1. Stila Sparkle Liner.  The pretty blue color - only swatched.

2. Stila One Step Bronze - Only swatched, the pretty swirls kind of ran together though, LOL!

3. Redken Travel Size Extreme Anti-Snap Treatment bottle.  Never opened.

4. Redken Guts 10 Spray Mousse - Travel Sized. Used once.

5. Redken Shine Flash - Travel Sized.  Used once.

6. Comodones Self Tanning Towelettes - 2

7. The Balm Staniac in Beauty Queen - Travel sized.  Swatched.

8. Color Club Polish in Disco Nap - used once.

9. Julep Polish in Kelly.  Used once.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 25, 2012)

Updated at 12:33 am EST on 6/28/12

*[SIZE=10pt]I[/SIZE]**[SIZE=10pt]'m new to this thread. U.S. trades only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]I have the following to trade:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]nails inc. nail jewelry in Burlington Arcade-diamond (full size, never been used)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Melvita Rose water (June 2012 Birchbox) (sprayed once, don't like it)[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Nutress Wrap-Guard Foam Wrap Lotion (1.7 oz) (from June 2012 curlBOX)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Dead Sea Secrets facial mud mask (from June 2012 My Shade of Brown Pillow Box)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Strivectin stretch marks cream (sample size from Sephora)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Tresemme shampoo and conditioner samples[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Aveeno living color preserving shampoo and conditioner samples (one use packets, 9mL each)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Yu-be strobe moisturizing skin cream (Birchbox June 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Supergoop Sunscreen wipe [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Â·         [/SIZE][SIZE=10pt]Revolution Organics Freedom Glow Beauty Balm in Blushed (full size, swatched twice, from April 2012 Birchbox) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]*-     *  Sephora nail file (pink and purple zebra striped) (brand new, in packaging)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Shiseido Advanced Super Revitalizing Cream (foil sample packet) 1.5mL Net Weight .05 oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Purlisse Pur-Protect Essential Daily Moisturizer one use packet net weight 0.14oz/4mL[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Bumble and Bumble thickening conditioner and shampoo sample (7 mL each)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Pantene flat to volume conditioner sample 50mL (1.7 fl oz)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Clicquot Trendy Bottle Stopper (got in a Marie Claire magazine goodie bag)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       GroHealthy Milk &amp; Protein Olive Oil Really Deep Conditioning Treatment (net wt. 1.7 fl oz/50mL) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Sibu Beauty Sea Buckthorn hydrating serum (30mL/1 fl. oz) - used twice[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       NYX roll on shimmer in taupe (from a myglam bag; swatched once) 1.5 grams[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Julep age defying hand brightener (3 fl oz/89 mL) - used once[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       MAC cleanse off oil 1.0 fluid ounces (used twice, not for me)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Sally Hensen Gem Crush nail polish in Showgirl chic (brand new, never been used)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]-       Essie luxeffects nail polish in "set in stones" (full size from March 2012 birchbox, used twice)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]Wish list:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Any samples from benefit, tili bags, hair rules, kerastase, nail polish wipes, makeup remover wipes, nyx lipsticks from the june 2012 myglam bag or borghese soap[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=10pt]** i will be on vacay from 6/29 - 7/5. If you have any trade requests, please contact me before the 29th. I may not be able to reply back until after the 5th.  If you need pics of items, don't hesitate to ask!  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />**[/SIZE]*


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPDATE: 06/25/12
> 
> ...


 I'm interested in the Woodstock eyeliner by Urban Decay.  I have a nail polish with glitter by nails inc. that I got at a Sephora event a few weeks ago.  Brand new!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

U.S. trades only...Please and thank you!! Items are new and unused, unless specified...

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Covergirl Outlast Lipstain in 415 Teasing Blush(swatched on hand 1x)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry
Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter/sparkle flecks (swatched both x1)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green

Kiss Nail Dress Fashion Strips in Black/Silver animal print
Pure ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle

Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz 



*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


 Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protector Sunscreen SPF 42 7mL/.23 oz
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion Face/Body SPF 60 7mL/.23 oz
Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 10mL/.33 oz
Murad Essential-C Eye Cream 4mL/.14 oz
Korres Sunscreen Face Cream SPF 30 10mL/.34 oz
2 Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50+ 15mL/.5 oz
Befine Exfoliating Cleanser 1.5 oz
Caudalie Vinexpert Riche Radience Day Cream 3mL/.1 fl oz
Kate Somerville CytoCell Energizing Treatment 5mL/.16 oz

Dermaquest ZinClear SPT 30 1 oz
Sothys Paris Renewal System Micro-dermabrasion mask 8g/.28 oz
True anti-aging Radiance Revealing Complex 5mL/.17 oz

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body 2mL and Ultimate Cleansing Oil 2mL foil packets in one card
Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser 1 oz

Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo/Meta Velour Conditioner .3 oz?(size unlisted but about the same as Fekkai samples)
Tresemme Naturals Moisture Shampoo/Conditioner .33 oz ea packet combo 

Alterna Hemp Organics Color Hold Repair Shampoo 1.35 fl. oz



*Wishlist:*

*Kiehl's Creme De Corps*/Avocado Eye cream/Midnight Recovery

*Philosophy* Purity Made Simple Cleanser* HG item!

Smashbox Photo Finishing Primer* HG item!

*Comodynes Tan Towelettes*

Caudalie Cleansing Water

*Dr. Jart's* BB Cream or other BB creams for light/medium tones

*Facial Masks/Peels* - Juice Green Apple Peel, Brazilian Peel, Kahina; hydrating, pore minimizing

*Body creams/butters* - lightly scented or not at all...love shea butter smell!

*Lip glosses/Balms* - pinks, corals, peaches (Jouer in Peony, Birchbox Pink, Revlon Papaya, UD Pocket Rocket Colin)...try me

*Julep* - Robin, Megan, Emily, Brooke, Anne, Morgan, Yuma, Mischa, Chelsea

*Essie* - Fear or Desire, Mojito Madness, Beach Bum Blue, Mesmerized...try me on blues, greens, purples, reds

*Zoya* - Fergie, Jem, Sooki, Mitzi, Charla, Julieanne, Edyta, Tiffany, Ibiza, Happi, Shawn, Opal...any of the Beach/Surf collection!

*Nail Polish*....love creams, neons, shimmers, duo chromes, metallics, try me!!!

*Hair stuff* - *Amika*/Phyto Mask, *Living Proof Nourishing Cream,* *Alterna Boho Waves!!!* Serums/oils for shine and frizziness, smoothing creams, curl stuff, hairspray... try me!!

*Makeup* - shadows, pigments,  gel liners, illuminators,  mascaras, clear lip liner, cream blushes....try me!!!

Benefit Lemon Aid

*Perfumes -* Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, Thierry Mugler Angel/Alien, Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Lolita Lempicka,  Juicy Coutoure, Bvlgari Omnia line

*Men's products* - John Varvatos try me!!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 25, 2012)

*here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)*

*sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated:*

-MyGlam Makeup Bags Jan, March, April, May

-Pur-lisse lip comfort from March Glam Bag (.5oz, includes box, swatched on back of hand).

-NYX Lippie in Eucalyptus (brand new).

-Marbella Eyeliner, swatched on back of hand 1x

-frizz stuff from June MyGlam bag - I used this 1x, like a nickel sized amount.

-lip quench from myglam. just got sent this as an extra apology for my messed up june bag. full size, unopened.

**found my other stashed goodies!

-Mai Couture Oil blotting sheets (full size, 98 sheets left. I used 2.)

-Smashbox 0.13 oz Hyperlash Mascara in Blackout (black)
 

Other-.

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just dont like the brush

Wishlist -

Benetint

philosophy products

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free moiturizers &amp; foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

-amore pacific moisture bound refreshing hydra gel

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## lady41 (Jun 25, 2012)

*I still want the red modcloth headband really bad! if anyone has one to trade please let me know what you are looking for !*


----------



## lady41 (Jun 26, 2012)

What I have for trade​ 
*Skin 79 hot pink BB cream new (not sure of size my guess is 1 fl oz.)* 
*youngblood mineral primer deluxe sample new*

*eyecandy eye coolers (never used beauty army)*

*Blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (full sized used once)*

*Tresemme dry shampoo fro straight /normal hair (full sized new)*

*olay professional prox intensive treatment mask (one time use paper mask sealed)*

*7. Studio gear lipstick in winter red (new from myglam just to red for me)*​ *8. color clob nail polish in disco nap (new)*​ *9. philosophy stop and smell the flowers body lotion deluxe sample (new)*​ * 10. exuviance rejuvenating treatment peel masque (purchased from derm store 2.5 fl oz used once)*​ *11. algenist regenerative anti- aging moisturizer deluxe sample new*​ *12. murad clarifying masque 4percent sulfur acne treatment  (deluxe sample new)*​ *13. strivectin -sd .5 fl oz sample (new)*​ *14. mally volumizing mascara in black (fullsized new)*​ *15. apothederm stretch mark cream (new sample from ba although as many have complained about this month it looks to be only about half full)*​ *16. laura mercier flawless skin face polish (.4 oz new)*​ 17. zoya professional lacquer ( full sized from blogger collection swatched on 1 nail)​ *18. parissa oil for after care shaving/waxing ( (sealed 8ml bottle)*​ *19. dr. brandit pores no more vacuum cleaner extractor (.4 oz Tried a pea sized amount)*​ 20. *laura mercier foundation primer ( .5fl oz used once)*​ *21. cellceuticals photo defense anti-photo aging daily skin protector spf 55 ( (sample tube new)*​ *wishlist*​ 
*modcloth headband (red and white one) really really want! * 
GOT THE HEADBAND! YEEEEES!​ 
*kate somerville face tanning pads* 
*st. tropez self tanner*

*make me an offer if you see anything you may want*​ 5. the floral rose water from this months bb​ 6. the lipfusion lip plump from last months bb
Edited by lady41 - Today at 9:34 pm​


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What I have for trade​
> *Skin 79 hot pink BB cream new (not sure of size my guess is 1 fl oz.)*
> ...


----------



## lady41 (Jun 26, 2012)

duh sorry, the color is kate (the small things blog)


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 26, 2012)

Shout out to kcrowebird! She made up for a minor trading glitch (that wasn't even her fault) in a major way. One more point for trustworthy traders.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 26, 2012)

> I'm interested in the Woodstock eyeliner by Urban Decay. Â I have a nail polish with glitter by nails inc. that I got at a Sephora event a few weeks ago. Â Brand new!


 PM'd you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 26, 2012)

Updated 6/26/12

Hi Ladies!  I have lots and lots to trade!!  Message me with what you're interested in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

_Sorry, but I can only ship to U.S.A!_

NEW! means I just recently added it!

_**~*~*~*~*~FOR TRADE*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*_

********NEW UNUSED FULL-SIZED********

~SMASHBOX~


Lip Enhancing Gloss .2 Floz - Spice, Tulip, Pop  
Lip Enhancing Mega Gloss .31 oz - Stardom

Photo Op Eye Shadow Quad - Ready For Your Closeup (Dark Teal, Bliss, Camel, Peachy)

Waterproof Powder Eye Shadow Palette #3 (dark grays, dark blue, light tan)

Second Skin long wear concealer - Medium

Red Carpet Radiance Pallette - 5 Blushes NEW!

Red Carpet Radiance Pallete - VIP - 5 Blushes(Swatched one color, once)


Fusion Softlights - Illuminate, Glow - (Pretty sure these are unused, but the outside is a tiny scratched up and there's a teeny bit of loose powder on the lid) 
Brow Tech - Brown Mini .034oz (Swatched one color, once)


#5 Brush 
2 Josie Maran Mini Argan Color Sticks .21 oz in Rosey - (one has been swatched and wiped off)  NEW BOTH PENDING


~BARE MINERALS~


id tinted mineral veil 3g/.1oz PENDING 
Blush  85g/.03oz - Appreciate

Eyeshadow Mini Sized - Present, Garland, Bauble

~MAX~


Vivid Impact Highlighting Mascara - Karat Brown 
*****FULL SIZED - USED*****


Victoria's Secret Voluptuous Volume Waterproof Mascara - Only Used Once, by me 
*****BIRCHBOX SAMPLES******


Kate Spade Twirl Perfume - Used once, without cardboard sleeve 

Befine Night Cream - Used Once, still very full 
Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse OR - Used Once, still very full

Viva La Juicy - Spritzed once or twice, with cardboard sleeve - maybe missing cap?  Not sure if it ever had one

Arquiste L'Etrog - Used once, without cardboard sleeve

Befine Exfoliating Cleanser (2 packets)


Comodynes Urban cosmetics Self Tanning Towlette (2) 
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (full size)

Tili Bag - Lime Green Leopard Print

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Got in a trade, just wasn't for me  (Card a little beat up, 7/8ths full) NEW!


******OTHER SAMPLES********


YvesSaintLaurent Parisienne - about half full 

Nivea Men Oil Control Facewash - pouch 
Jergens Ultra Healing Extra Dry Skin Moisturizer - 1Fl Oz, Still very full NEW!

Calvin Klein Beauty - About 3/4 full, no cap, with spritzer NEW!

Vincent Longo Creme Concealer w/samples of 6 shades - card beat up, unused NEW!

*-------- Everything below this line was obtained from my mom, who recently passed away from cancer.  I'm going to do my best to describe how much they look used to me, but I cannot guarantee how much they actually were.  I kept or threw away everything that I thought was in too poor of condition to trade. ---------*


~SMASHBOX~

Lipglosses- These all look NEW to me, but I cannot guarantee it.


.20 fl oz - The long, rectangular ones - Pout, Hotshot, Radiant (On Hold) , Idol Lip Enhancing 
.14 fl oz -Infamous, Pink Sugar (On Hold) , Luster

.31 fl oz Lip Enhancing Mega Gloss - Petal Pink



Second Skin Long Wear Concealer - .32 fl oz (possibly never used, has "dent" in it that makes it looks used, but so do the new ones) 
The Quick Fix Eye Shadow Palette #2 - dark blue, gray, offwhite, light brown, dark brown - (barely used, looks swatched maybe a couple times)

Waterproof  Powder Eye Shadow Palette  - a variety of browns (probably bought in a kit, looks barely used)

Waterproof Powder Eye Shadow Palette #2- neutral tones - tans/browns  (probably bought in a kit, looks barely used)

Fusion Softlights in Radiance - Looks NEW, but with a little bit of powder on the rim

~BARE MINERALS~


Blush in R.S.V.P - .02oz/0.57g - (looks pretty full, but the product has gone to the top instead of staying under the sifter) 
~BUXOM~


Lipglosses- all look barely used 
Full Sized 4.45ml / 0.15 Fl. Oz. - Dolly,  Lisa Couture

Mini Sized 2ml/.07 Fl Oz - Heather, Merry, Misty, Emily, Sunny


~SEPHORA~


Mini Lipgloss in Rosie Glow - .23 oz  - Pretty sure this is brand new NEW 

~BEAUTY BY TOVA~


Tova Eau de Parfum 75ml 2.5 Fl Oz - About 5/6ths full, No Cap  NEW! 
Tova Nights 1oz - More than 3/4 Full, No cap NEW!

Tova Nights Perfumed Body Lotion - Mostly Full NEW!

(Also have Tova Whipped Body Cream, but I'm not quite sure if it's still good?)  NEW!


~J'ADORE by Christian Dior~


J'adore Gel Parfume Bath and Shower Gel - 75 ml, very full NEW! 
J'Adore Lait Parfume Perfumed Body Lotion 75ml, very full NEW!


~ DR. DENESE~


SPF25 Anti-Aging Hand Defense Cream - very full - NEW! 



_**~*~*~*~*~WISHLIST*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*_

Message me what you have!!   I'm curious about/would love lots of other things not on my wishlist. 

***MOST WANTED***


Modcloth - Blue Deer Print &lt;---- super duper want! 
NAILPOLISH!!! Any 3 free brand, specifically ZOYA - Used or New, full sized or mini - Message me with any colors!

Zoya Remove Plus


Urban Decay - 24/7 Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner (black preferred, but would like any) 
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum (full-sized or in a multi-item trade for sample sized)

Melvita Floral Water

Revolution Freedom Glow Beauty Balm - Blushed

Pangea

Dermalogica

Ojon

Borghese



Try me especially on:


Lip Tints 
Cheek Tints/Cream Blushes

Waterproof Liquid Eyeliners


FAVORITE BRANDS -
Urban Decay, Kat Von D, Bare Minerals, Buxom, Benefit, Lush, Two Faced, Zoya, Essie, OPI, Pangea, Dermalogica, theBalm, Oscar Blandi, Ojon

OTHER BRANDS I'M PARTICULARLY INTERESTED IN:
Most Natural/Organic Brands, Any 3-free Nailpolish Brand, Juice Beauty, Revolution, Benta Berry, Willa, Weleda, Borghese, June Jacobs, Tarte, Shu Uemura,


----------



## jac a (Jun 26, 2012)

/updated. 6.27


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Shout out to kcrowebird! She made up for a minor trading glitch (that wasn't even her fault) in a major way. One more point for trustworthy traders.


Awwww you are so sweet. No problem at all!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 26, 2012)

Bumped/Updated​


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jun 26, 2012)

I still have a package of Cynthia Rowley Bandaids from the June Birchbox! Willing to trade for anything. PM me, thanks!

Traded!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 26, 2012)

**Updated on next page**


----------



## xiehan (Jun 26, 2012)

Interested in taking anyone's *Stainiac *that they don't want off their hands, since I'm quite impressed with it.

In return, I can offer my Comodynes self-tanning wipes, as well as some polishes and a few other misc things. Check my trade thread for details: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126670/xiehans-trade-list


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 26, 2012)

UPDATE 6/26/2012

I'll only ship within the US and I'll provide a delivery confirmation number. I can ship first (so long as you'll ship after you receive the delivery confirmation number.)

I can provide my ebay feedback if you'd like! And I'll email pictures if you'd like to see the items!

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

For Trade from Birchbox:

colorescience glow and go travel puff (california girl - medium tone warm) 

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion / Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil (samples are a little small, I'll trade both together)

Nuxe Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer

blendercleanser

Eye Rock Designer Liner (opened but never used - four sets. I was curious as to what these looked like )

Deborah Lippman stripper to go (2 packets)

blinc eyeliner -brush it on slide it off (swatched on back of clean hand)

For Trade from Julep:

Kim

Chloe

fast dry top coat (2/3 full)

Black travel/makeup bag

Miscellaneous:

Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch (Swatched)

OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy (Used on fingers twice)

Small foil packets:

Skin 79 BB cream pink (1 packet - enough for one or two uses)

Hanskin Mineral Magic BB cream (1 packet - enough for one use)

Origins Make a Difference (.05 oz/1.5ml - 1 packet)

Julep hand cream SPF 30 (2ml - 3 packets)

bareMinerals The Perfect Cleanse Purifying Facial Cleanse (1 packet)

Wishlist:

Tarte LipSurgence 

beauty so clean

Dermologica Microfoliant

twistband hairbands

Georgie Beauty Winks

tili bags

fresh Sugar lip treatment

essie as gold as it gets

Masqueology face masks

CR bandaids

the balm stainiac

I'm up for trying new stuff so message me!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

Any of you ladies use Yardsellr.com?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any of you ladies use Yardsellr.com?


 I do!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ohhh I love it! lol whats your info so I can look you up?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhh I love it! lol whats your info so I can look you up?


 I believe this is the correct link 






http://yardsellr.com/yardsale/Amber-Blevins-166691


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

*Up For Trade:*

**US Trades Only. Sorry!*



*GlossyBox:*


GlossyBox Blush Brush



*Birchbox &amp; MyGlam*


Color Club Polish in Disco Nap (gold) 0.25 fl oz/ 7ml)
Supergoop! SPF 30 Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion 10ml 

*Misc:*


Simple Sensitive Skin Experts Refreshing Facial Wash Gel 1.7 fl oz.

Redken Real Control Shampoo and Conditioner 0.35 fl oz/ 10ml

Jouer Mini Lip Gloss in Mirage
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (2x Opal, 2x Golden, 2x Pearl)
Smashbox Limitless Mini Eyeliner in Onyx


*All FULL SIZE and brand new unless noted**


BlowPro After Blow Strong Hold Finishing Spray 10oz. 
Prestige Eyeliner in Disco
Prestige Eyeliner in Charcoal
Prestige Eyeliner in Brown

Prestige Lipstick in Romantic Red

Bracelet (Gunmetal Color with one Crystal Ball)
bareMinerals Warmth* (used 5 times)
bareMinerals Mineral Veil* (used 5 times)
bareMinerals Foundation in Light and Golden Medium* (used 5 times)
Maybelline Mineral Power Finishing Veil Bronzer* (swatched once)





*Wish List:*


[SIZE=xx-small]Tarte Lights Camera Lashes/Splashes Mascara[/SIZE]


I'm very open to any offers so please give me a shout


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jun 26, 2012)

I had a great trade with hrseangel. I'm too new to give her feedback the official way, so I'm posting here to give her the credit she deserves!


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey ladies!  I know this is the Birchbox trade thread, but I hope it's okay with you all if I post this request anyway.  I was wondering if anyone here had any brand new/never used mini Clinique chubby sticks (typically from Clinique gift with purchases).  If you do and you are willing to make a trade, please have a look at my trade thread (https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126642/lucyfan84s-trade-thread) and PM me if something interests you.  Thanks very much, and I hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## mjbono (Jun 26, 2012)

Here is what I have for sale/trade

Melvita Floral Water

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume

Modcloth headband blue deer print

Ojon Volumizing shampoo (2)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Starry (2)

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer (2)

I also have more non-birchbox related stuff for sale/trade over here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126799/mjbonos-trade-sale-list

I only ship to the US!


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 26, 2012)

I PM'd you. Did you get it? 







> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I have for sale/trade
> 
> ...


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 27, 2012)

Trying to find the *BLUE DEER MODCLOTH HEADBAND *for trade.

If someone does have it. Please let me know what you are interested in. I may not

have it listed on my thread but I might give it up depending what it is for this headband!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125289/miss6abys-birchbox-misc-trade-thread

PLEASE TRY ME!


----------



## Laura Marie (Jun 27, 2012)

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 

*OTHER*


Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Treatment 1 oz 
Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote

Tarte mineral bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11oz

Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (used 3 times)

Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new)

Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz

TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)
TheBalm plump your pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion my Fruit (Brand new still sealed)
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)
CoverGirl Classic Color blush in Rose Silk (still in packaging)
Lancome Juicy tubes in Copacabana Coffee
Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose
NEW! Benefit Thrrrob blush
NEW! MAC mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial


*Wishlist*

*Beautyblender Cleanser*

*Tarte Lipsurgence (already have Achiote, lucky and Pouty)*

*Blushes*

*Melvita Spray*

*Too Faced Leopard Bronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## bethm (Jun 27, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted (not everything is included in the photos) ...

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Bekka (full-size -- swatched)

Essie Cocktail Party (full-size)

China Glaze Matte Magic (used once -- smaller bottle but I believe that is the only size of Matte Magic that was sold in the store)

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother 1.4 oz (travel size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

KMS California Moist Repair Overnight Mask 0.67 oz (1-2 uses)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Acne and Shine Control  0.17 oz deluxe sample

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Bourbon (travel-size)

Stila Lip Glaze in Merry Merry C4 1.5 ml (color has been twisted up to swatch but product has never been used)

Cargo One Base Concealer + Foundation In One OB02 5g (deluxe sample)

Urban Decay Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner in Baked (full-size -- have had this for awhile but never used -- it still seems good)

Smashbox O-Gloss Sample (small tube 3 ml)

Urban Decay Summer Love Palette (includes Flash, Maui Wowie, Chopper, &amp; Smog -- does not include the eyeliner pencil)

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Icelandic Relief Eye Pen (full-size -- used one time -- Sample Society)

Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift Perfume Sample .04 oz

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

Wishlist

Zoya Polish in the new summer collection --- Lara, Reagan, Kimber, or Carly

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Other Facial Masks

Lorac / NARS

Michael Kors leg shine

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

_



_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, sillylilly05, heather4602, MeanWife, wintersnowpeach, Scooby384, angiepang1e, luckylilme, beautyboxgal


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 27, 2012)

updated whining in newer post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 27, 2012)

*UPDATED AND BUMPED!!*


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 27, 2012)

**Updated Below**


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 27, 2012)

Updated  Below


----------



## stellar136 (Jun 27, 2012)

My trade thread was recently updated: down below is the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Jun 27, 2012)

Btw, i really liked the Melvita floral water so if anyone wants to trade i'd LOVE that... or if not i'll just have to go buy a full size! lol

got it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmberStarr (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent trade with Erikalisa55!!!! Fast shipping, great communication all around A++++++ trade would love to trade again! Her package she sent me was adorable too she included a card and wrapped everything in tissue paper tied with a ribbon! I need to step up my game lol! Thanks again for the great trade!!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 27, 2012)

*Trade list! (New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

*deborah lippmann on the beach- used for 1 manicure (will be really picky about this one. prefer to trade for full size)*

*cynthia rowley bandaids (x2) *got these at CVS with extrabucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*tarte Clean Slate 360Â° Creaseless 12-Hr Smoothing Eye Primer 0.09 oz*

*tarte Clean Slate Flawless 12-Hr Brightening Primer 0.25 oz*

*clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser 1oz*

*full size essie in e-nuf is e-nuf*

*full size essie in cascade cool (swatched once)*

*Color Club Disco Nap* *.25oz*

*Laura Mercier repair serum*

*Laura Mercier flawless skin* *tone perfecting creme* *deluxe sample*

*Laura Mercier foundation primer 3 ml*

*John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample*

*aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz*

*full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz*

*Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged*

*full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace*

*Philosophy retractable powder brush*

*Glossybox powder brush*

*things I would LOVE:*

*any yummy smelling body wash*

*a good neutral eye palette*

*any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)*

*any products for supercrazy baby FINE hair- would like to try hair rules shampoo from June BB*

*bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner*

*Blinc mascara*

*Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)*

*Ojon volumizing shampoo/Conditioner*

*anything Benefit*

*try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## shannonk (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the following items for trade: Stila one step bronze Eyeko skinny liquid liner in black. Cynthia Rowley bandaids Melvita rose floral water I am interested ind Juliette has a gun not a perfume Eyeko fat eyeliner Tarte lip surgence Vera wang preppy princess Or just ask if you jave something not n my want list


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 27, 2012)

Updated


----------



## Jennabean (Jun 27, 2012)

Updated


----------



## Nisha760 (Jun 27, 2012)

Things I have to trade June Birchbox 21


Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask (pend) 
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume (1)
BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley Bundle (1)
Melvita Floral Water

I also have the

Beauty Blendercleanser from last box. 

Essie in Set in Stone

Thing I want:

Modcloth headband (red polka dot) *EXTREME WANT *

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (old gold, blue or black)

stila one step bronzer


----------



## salth04 (Jun 27, 2012)

All items are unopened and unused, unless noted. Ship to U.S. only!

Have for trade:

Staniac in Beauty Queen (2)

Melvita Floral Water

Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Petrol Blue

Borghese Bagno di Vita Body Soak

Zoya True Spring Collection in Lotus (purple)

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Woodstock

Viva la Juicy rollon perfume sample (pretty big!!!)

Love Sweet Love perfume sample (no longer have the cardboard but sample hasn't been used)

Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck Perfume sample (no longer have cardboard packaging but unused)

Wishlist:

Modcloth Headband (Red especially!)

Stila One Step Bronzer

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream

Stila Beauty Balm

Other Zoya color polishes

Dr Jart Beauty Balm

Will consider others, lemme know whatcha got!


----------



## Lainy (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello, this is my first time using the birchbox trading forum, because of this I am willing to ship first. I'd prefer to trade with someone with feedback.

I want to trade:


Stila Bronze (I used 2 tinnnyyy pumps from it, it has too much shimmer for me.) 
Comodynes Self-tanning wipes, intensive.





I'd really like to try the mask and the bath soak from the June birchbox. I also love Incoco nail strips and Zoya nail polish. I'm really open to anything and trying new stuffs.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AmberStarr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Excellent trade with Erikalisa55!!!! Fast shipping, great communication all around A++++++ trade would love to trade again! Her package she sent me was adorable too she included a card and wrapped everything in tissue paper tied with a ribbon! I need to step up my game lol! Thanks again for the great trade!!!


 

Thanks AmberStarr, you're too sweet!!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 27, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Crys83 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Excellent trade with Erikalisa55!!!! Fast shipping, great communication all around A++++++ trade would love to trade again! Her package she sent me was adorable too she included a card and wrapped everything in tissue paper tied with a ribbon! I need to step up my game lol! Thanks again for the great trade!!!


 Where's my package Amber, it's been oVer a month, still nothing!!,!


----------



## jac a (Jun 28, 2012)

/updated 6.29


----------



## AmberStarr (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just Happy to have a great trade!!!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 28, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 6/28/12***

*Juicy â™¥'**s Sephora *

*Bowler Lip Gloss Charm Bracelet Pending*

*(Bracelet Never Worn, Gloss Never Used)*




*Nail Polsih*


Deborah Lippman Bad Romance - Used Once
Deborah Lippman Ruby Red Slippers - Used Once
Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched
Julep Portia - Swatched
Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*June Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak .35 oz. (2)
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck
Juliet has a Gun not a Perfume
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample *Pending* 
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Stila* Sparkle Liquid Eyeliner in Flash
*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


Birchbox Magnet

Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish* 
*Laura Mercier Hand CrÃ¨me (CrÃ¨me de Pistache &amp; Almond Coconut preferred) *

*Dior Lip Gloss*

*YSL Lipstick/Gloss*


*benefit they're real! mascara * 

*benefit CORALista * 
*benefit travel beauty bag *


*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Laura Geller Bronzers/Blushes/Primers * 
*Ouidad Products *

*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey yall, I'm looking for the polka dot headband (again) for my friends birthday. My list is in my signature or above on the thread! Thanks!

Found one! Thanks!


----------



## Nisha760 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Btw, i really liked the Melvita floral water so if anyone wants to trade i'd LOVE that... or if not i'll just have to go buy a full size! lol


 hi i got your message but I cant replay back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can you email me a [email protected] so we can work out a trade. thanks!


----------



## Nisha760 (Jun 28, 2012)

for all who is trying to trade with me. it would be better if you email me. [email protected] thanks


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone still have the Tarte Lights Camera Lashes/Splashes mascara?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 28, 2012)

i have a one track mind and i really want a stinkin headband  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think i like green but i'm sure i like the red and blue ones too. i can offer ummm, the juliette has a gun perfume? i have tried it but on the wrist with clean skin, just using the top to dab it on me. i have a bunch of stuff on my trade list you can peek at. thanks!

updated in newer post


----------



## tevans (Jun 28, 2012)

I know alot of people here post twist ties as a wish for themselves. I just got an email from them with a 20% coupon code ( TWISTUSA is the code ). I figured I'd get a 3 month club subscription . It's $30 but when I added it to my cart it rang up $15.00 ( 50 % off ) &amp; the coupon code worked ! So with shipping I got 3 months for $15.20 - shipping was over $3.00). FYI- they don't send shipping notifications and they have really poor customer service communication.( basically there's none but I did end up receiving every order I placed .)


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have the following up for trade: 

*BirchBox: *

*Stila One Step Bronze*

Staniac Beauty Queen 

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume vial

Kate Spade Twirl perfume vial

Arquiste Flor y Canto perfume vial

John Varvatos USA perfume vial 

Notecards from May box - 4 of them

Color Club in Disco Nap - one left

Color Club in Clambake Coral

Olie Biologique 004 Hydrating Oil - 5 ml 

*Sample Society:*

DDF Ampyfying Elixir 

Alterna Color Care UV + Fade Proof Fluide

StriVectin SD .5 oz

Colorscience loose mineral travel puff in Illuminating Pearl Powder

*The Soap Box:*

Flip Flop Fizzy

Sparkle Me body spray

Dry Shampoo - 1 oz

Sugar Fix in Sugar Britches (sample of a solid sugar scrub)

*Klutchclub:*

Kristin McGees Power Yoga DVD

OG Sack $30.00 gift card

Body Language $25.00 gift card (no minimum purchase)

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - 3 ml tube

*Other: *

Smashbox Photo Finish primer 

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream

Perricone MD Firming Neck Therapy .25 oz

Julep Essential Cuticle Oil

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil Free Lotion 3 ml 

*Full size misc: *

ybf plum noir eye liner 

Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream 7 oz -- will be picky about this because I bought it from beautybar website for over $30.00 

*My current wishlist: *

Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie kit

any Kerastase product

Misha BB cream in # 23

Boscia BB cream 

Philosophy Purity Cleanser

beautyblender 

Pangea Organics products 

Modcloth headband - red and white polka dots 

Shea Terra Organics products 

Benefit Posietint 

*Please message me if interested! And let me know what you have even if its not on my wishlist.*

*I don't mind sending pics if asked.  *

*Thanks!*


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i have a one track mind and i really want a stinkin headband  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think i like green but i'm sure i like the red and blue ones too. i can offer ummm, the juliette has a gun perfume? i have tried it but on the wrist with clean skin, just using the top to dab it on me. i have a bunch of stuff on my trade list you can peek at. thanks!


 I had to order one from the bb shop &amp; omg I freakin love it!!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 28, 2012)

Updated


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 28, 2012)

> I know alot of people here post twist ties as a wish for themselves. I just got an email from them with a 20% coupon code ( TWISTUSA is the code ). I figured I'd get a 3 month club subscription . It's $30 but when I added it to my cart it rang up $15.00 ( 50 % off ) &amp; the coupon code worked ! So with shipping I got 3 months for $15.20 - shipping was over $3.00). FYI- they don't send shipping notifications and they have really poor customer service communication.( basically there's none but I did end up receiving every order I placed .)


 Thanks for the code! I just tried and it took my $12.00 down to $4.35 for a pack of the tie dye hairbands. Not great at math (even though I'm a teacher) but I think that's better than 20%!


----------



## sleepykat (Jun 28, 2012)

UPDATE: 06/28/12  

*What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror x2 (BeautyFix) 1 left

Quilted black cloth makeup bag with handle (BeautyFix)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, x2 (Dermstore)

3LAB "M" Cream, I'm guessing 0.25 oz? it doesn't say (BeautyFix)

Redpoint powder brush (BeautyFix)

Philosophy Take a Deep Breath moisturizer, 0.4 fl oz (same size as the one from MyGlam) PENDING

Cures by Avance Age Defyer Eye cream, 0.5 fl oz (Dermstore)

Global Goddess i-Divine Eyecolor, 1.90g, shade: Kumaon brown (Dermstore)

Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Masque, 4 fl oz (Dermstore)

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Flirt Designer Collection Nails, 1 pack of 24 nails (link to photo: http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/07/91/81/31/0007918131720_500X500.jpg)

Striking Multi-Peptide Serum, anti-aging, (I think it's full size) 1 fl oz (isthatodd.com)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Milani Runway eyes eye shadow in Royalty (shimmering rose), full size&amp;nbp (used once)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium (Beauty Fix)

Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair, deluxe sample jar, doesn't say size (Conscious Box)

DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight, 2 fl oz (Beauty Fix)

SkinMedica Age Defense Vitamin C+E Complex, deluxe sample, 0.25 oz (Beauty Fix)

Apothederm Moisturizing Cream, deluxe sample, 0.5 oz (Sircle Samples)

Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst skin brightening facial cleanser, full size, 8 fl oz (Allure Summer Beauty Box) PENDING

Concealer brush, full size, pink handle (MyGlam May bag)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

*Wishlist*

Poshe quick dry topcoat

Nail polish, especially with unusual shapes of glitter

Shea Terra Black Soap

Essie polish, especially Sand Tropez, Lady Like
Makeup Geek eyeshadow

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream *

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)

Zoya polish, especially Wednesday

Missha BB cream shade #21
Masks and peels, especially pore-refining

Mario Badescu products, especially strawberry &amp; raspberry based items
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Items from Conscious Box

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Makeup:*

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick

~Smashbox Photo Finish Luminizing Foundation Primer deluxe sample

*Hair/Skin:*

~Bumble and Bumble Let It SHINE Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (.24 fl oz, packets)

~Phyto Phytovolume Actif Volumizing Spray (50ml) (1X)

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair

~Anastasia Line Erasing Serum 2ml packet X2

~Xen Tan premium sunless tan deluxe sample (1X)

~ (2) Clarins Eye Contour Gel Deluxe Sample

~Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Premiere Regeneration Eye Cream
 

*Perfume samples:*

-Escada Especially Escada

-Givenchy Play
-Juicy Couture, Viva La Juicy

-miss PUCCI

*Random:*

$5.00 discount code off first Julep.com order


----------



## gracewilson (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know alot of people here post twist ties as a wish for themselves.
> 
> I just got an email from them with a 20% coupon code ( TWISTUSA is the code ).
> ...


 Thank you so much for sharing this!  I love my twist bands and its as such a great deal - $15 for 18 of them basically!


----------



## jac a (Jun 29, 2012)

/updated 7.1


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 29, 2012)

You ladies have JUST ABOUT cleared me out....THANK YOU =D


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 29, 2012)

*Updated on the next page.*


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know alot of people here post twist ties as a wish for themselves.
> 
> I just got an email from them with a 20% coupon code ( TWISTUSA is the code ).
> ...


 Twistbands are also a great DIY item. They're just made from fold over elastic, which is available in many colors and can be bought by the yard for very, very cheap.


----------



## gracewilson (Jun 29, 2012)

Updated down-thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jac a (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You ladies have JUST ABOUT cleared me out....THANK YOU =D


 thank you!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 29, 2012)

_*Lots of new items added



*_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

*Glossybox Samples:*


Erno Laszlo Hollywood Collection Packets
C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz
Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)
Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over (NIB)
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB)
Philosophy Heavenly light pink illuminator (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor (Pretty sure it's full size..? Came from Beauty Army, if you look it up it's a pretty large size - used 2x's, not for me)

*Perfume Samples:*


Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Pangea Lip balm
Shea Terra or Indie Lee products
Tarte Lipsurgence
Zoya (currently looking for Shelby), O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Stila Liners (black or blue)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x4!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants*


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 29, 2012)

newer post ahoy


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry about the reposts, the site sometimes goes static after submitting and I can't judge if the post went through or if the software froze....  

Hmmm.. but I do have something neat to share, this is a cosmetic calculator.  You input the brand and batch number and you will be provided with product expiration information.  

Could be a useful tool to check trade products, if you are unsure on manufacturing dates... or if you just have absolutely no idea when you purchased 'that' bottle of product.

http://checkcosmetic.net/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

For Trade:

OFRA Cosmetics Eyeshadow ICE cream eyeshadow with primer in Go Black, from GlossyBox. It's full sized. I opened it and squeezed a tiny bit out to see what the consistency is like. (It's nice, just don't see myself using black).

Not sure what I'm looking for. I'd love the Shea Terra banana body cream, or the shadow in a different shade. Make me an offer.


----------



## belizsera (Jun 29, 2012)

I apologize for putting this here but I can't seem to find the swap lifter thread.  Beware of  eschwanda she swap lifted NOT COOL!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 29, 2012)

> I apologize for putting this here but I can't seem to find the swap lifter thread.Â  Beware ofÂ  eschwanda she swap lifted NOT COOL!Â Â


Unfortunately so have I. We had a trade back in may. She got back to me a month later and told me what I thought was a legit excuse. She said she was resending my package and a couple others out on June 16. Still no package and no communication. I gave her negative feedback back in the beginning of June and now posting it here. Hope this keeps others from being ripped off!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Unfortunately so have I. We had a trade back in may. She got back to me a month later and told me what I thought was a legit excuse. She said she was resending my package and a couple others out on June 16. Still no package and no communication. I gave her negative feedback back in the beginning of June and now posting it here. Hope this keeps others from being ripped off!


 I dodged the bullet! I attempted to do a swap, but she declined. Told me she had just gotten married and gone on a honeymoon. I think someone else posted a warning in their trade thread, so that's 3 of you ladies now! Contact a moderator and let them know. They can investigate and possibly block her from the trade thread.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jun 29, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 6/29/12***

*NEW** Juicy Couture CHARMED/S Sunglasses in Pink*





***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the pair in my possession.***
*(Like New Condition/Case Not Included)*

*NEW **Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Nail Polsih*


Deborah Lippman Bad Romance - Used Once *Pending* 
Deborah Lippman Ruby Red Slippers - Used Once *Pending*

Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched
Julep Portia - Swatched
Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*June Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak .35 oz. (2)
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck
Juliet has a Gun not a Perfume *Pending* 
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample *Pending* 
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Makeup*


*NEW **Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size

*NEW **Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Stila* Sparkle Liquid Eyeliner in Flash *Pending* 
*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


Birchbox Magnet

Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish* 
*Laura Mercier Hand CrÃ¨me (CrÃ¨me de Pistache &amp; Almond Coconut preferred) *

*Dior Lip Gloss*

*YSL Lipstick/Gloss*


*benefit they're real! mascara * 

*benefit CORALista * 
*benefit travel beauty bag *


*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Ouidad Products * 
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes


----------



## lorizav (Jun 29, 2012)

WhatÂ´s the website for this please? for the twist tie deal?


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 29, 2012)

> WhatÂ´s the website for this please? for the twist tie deal?


 http://www.thetwistband.com/


----------



## Nisha760 (Jun 30, 2012)

Update! Things to trade: CR band-aids Juilette have a gun perfume sample Indie lee deluxe sample body scrub Beatybender cleanser sample Coupon for any box of Loreal Hair.color exp.in 2013 BN in box StriVectin-EV get even brightening serum. (i think full sized) Essie set in stone Milani hi-res ELF lip brush Target beauty bag and everythimg it came with. All unused Things i want: Eyeliner Any modcloth headband Nail polish Eye shadow Lip products Feel free to message me on anything!


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know alot of people here post twist ties as a wish for themselves.
> 
> I just got an email from them with a 20% coupon code ( TWISTUSA is the code ).
> ...


 Darn! They must have figured it out since my order is $24.24 not $15.20. Darn it!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 30, 2012)

Updated list in signature


----------



## clchild (Jun 30, 2012)

*Up for Trade: All unused, full size where noted*

Philosophy- Hope in a Jar moisturizer .4 oz deluxe sample

Philosophy- Take a deep Breath moisturizer .4 oz deluxe sample

Boscia- Oil Free Daily Hydration SPF 15 .33 oz deluxe sample

Bare Minerals- Purely Nourishing Moisturizer .17oz deluxe sample

Ahava- Time to Hydrate Moisturizer .51 oz deluxe sample

Olay Regenerist deluxe tube sample (not sure the size, it's still shrink wrapped 

Lorac -TANtilizer luminizer .4 oz deluxe sample

Modcloth- green headband (deer)

Essie- Luxe effects As Gold as it Gets full size

Julep -Robin full size

Tarte Lipsurgence- Frisky full size

Studio Gear- Cafe Au Lait (swatched) full size

Philosophy -Mimosa high gloss lip shine full size

Dermstore- Lip quench full size

Urban Decay- Lip Junkie lip gloss in Midnight Cowboy .12oz deluxe sample

Marbella- permanent eyeliner pen in black

Urban Decay- 24/7 glide on eyeliner in Woodstock

Urban Decay- Cream shadow in Mushroom full size

Urban Decay- Cream shadow in Suburbia full size

Urban Decay- loose eyeshadow in Protest full size

Urban Decay- loose eyeshadow in Rockstar full size

Urban Decay- loose eyeshadow in Gunmetal full size

Urban Decay- matte eyeshadow in Chronic full size

Lots of perfume samples as well.

*Wishlist*

Beauty Blender (sponge, not cleanser)

Benetint

Stila One Step Bronze

Dry Shampoo

Frizz (from June Myglam)

Melvita Floral Water (Rose)

CR Bandaids

Self tanning products

nail polisher remover pads

BB Balms (Stila, Dr. Jart)

Georgie Beauty Winks

Birchbox Oversize barrette

Keratase Elixir Ultime

Other hair oils/masks

Masqueology masks

Keihls exfoliating bar soap from BB Man

Poor Richard socks from BB Man

Foundation brush

Incoco nail polish appliques

I'd prefer to trade at least two items at once just for convenience sake, but beggars can't be choosers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me!


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have the Ada Bronzer (still sealed) from June's box to trade. I would really like the melvita floral water! Anyone want to trade?!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 30, 2012)

Updated! Find my post later in the thread or check out my swap listing below.

Great trades with: yousoldtheworld, Vogliadivintage, LyndaV, MissLindaJean, SimplyChell xX, mega789, clchild


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 1, 2012)

*Updated below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 1, 2012)

Updated!!!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 1, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 6/01/12***

*Juicy Couture CHARMED/S Sunglasses in Pink*





***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the pair in my possession.***
*(Like New Condition/Case Not Included)*

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*June Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


Birchbox Magnet

Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Laura Mercier Flawless Skin Face Polish* 
*Laura Mercier Hand CrÃ¨me (CrÃ¨me de Pistache &amp; Almond Coconut preferred) *

*Dior Lip Gloss*

*YSL Lipstick/Gloss*


*benefit they're real! mascara * 

*benefit CORALista * 
*benefit travel beauty bag *


*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Ouidad Products * 
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes


----------



## lorizav (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi  HERE IS MY UPDATED LIST 9-4-12

HereÂ´s what I have to trade, I will keep updating as more samples roll in. More to come soon Everything is new and sample size unless noted.

BirchBox

1 birchbox gossip girl notecard

Schick Razor and coupons-hold

Julep

Sephora

Blotting paper-comes on a little roll like wax paper very cute-brand new

Other

Bare Escentuals Full size eye shadow pigment in Envy light-med shimmery green-swatched once

Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil Full size-3 g -I think thatÂ´s what it says my eyes are bad-used x 2 with clean brush

Everyday Minerals blush sample in e-mail me small pigment sample jar but full to the top new and unused

Bare Escentuals foundation sample jar in medium beige-tested x 2 with clean brush

Dress Green Charcoal and Clay facial mask and exfoliant 2 oz 80% full -this is a powder that you have to mix with water so a little goes a long way.

Brazilian Keratin professional treatment-straightener -can decant from my large bottle and will send instructions

I will also trade hand made soaps and scrubs and steampunk-victorian style jewelry from my Etsy Store  http://www.etsy.com/shop/lorizav?ref=pr_shop_more

BB Wishlist

Juliette Has a Gun Perfume samples any but especially Vengence Extreme!!!!!!!!!

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect

Caudalie Hand cream

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Cuticle conditioner swabs

Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Oil

Algenist products

Misc Wishlist

Villianess soaps in blood try me on others

Villianess perfume oils in Bathory and Pearl Diver

Coach Poppy or Poppy Flower Perfume

Lorac Couture shine in Muse

MAC Lustre Lipstick in Hug Me

Julep Wishlist

Pedi prep or pedi cream

Glycolic Hand Scrub

Julep Colors wanted

Heather

Emilie

try me on anything really

I am really open and love to swap-just try me-

Great trades with Scooby384 and SimplyChelle xX, jac a -twice, LoriAnnLV   Plus tons of positive feedback on EBay, MUA, Etsy all under same name


----------



## jac a (Jul 2, 2012)

running low on birchbox items, but i updated with various items if interested. let me know if something catches your eye 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 2, 2012)

I just wanted to say that trading on this thread has WAY exceeded my expectations!!  Who knew this stuff sitting in my drawer could go to someone who will use it, and I will get things I will use??  THANK YOU LADIES for being so awesome!!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to say that trading on this thread has WAY exceeded my expectations!!  Who knew this stuff sitting in my drawer could go to someone who will use it, and I will get things I will use??  THANK YOU LADIES for being so awesome!!


right?? i am having too much fun.. and getting a lot of eyerolls from the guy, but he just doesn't understand the joy of new-to-me packages of awesomeness! haha.

i can't wait to see what the july boxes will really be like, and how different they are, so we can all start plotting our next trades.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gracewilson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wanted to say that trading on this thread has WAY exceeded my expectations!!  Who knew this stuff sitting in my drawer could go to someone who will use it, and I will get things I will use??  THANK YOU LADIES for being so awesome!!


 Agreed.


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> right?? i am having too much fun.. and getting a lot of eyerolls from the guy, but he just doesn't understand the joy of new-to-me packages of awesomeness! haha.
> ...


 Hahaha, my boyfriend does the same thing!! He just doesn't understand, he says i'm obsessed with makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe so...  I love this website a lot..


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 2, 2012)

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *AHAVA Time to Hydrate *Essential Day Moisturizer for normal to dry skin ~ Brand new, .51 fl oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer *in Zoom! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

v    *Tarte Clean Slate *natural face primer ~ deluxe size brand new 11 ml (free gift from Ulta)

v    *Befine Night Cream ~ *Brand new, .5 oz, (chocolate ingredients)

v    *Too Faced *Lash Gasm ~ Brand new, full sized

v    *KTO Kelly Teagarden Organics *Vitality Rose and Cucumber Eye Cream ~ Brand new 10 ml

v    *Evie Evan *Firm and Repair Throat CrÃ¨me ~ Brand new deluxe size

v    *Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator ~ *Brand new in box, .5 oz

v    *Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray ~ *brand new, deluxe size sample from kit, no size listed on it (around the size of my pinky?*)*

v    *Beauty Blender Cleanser ~ *Brand new, sample size from Birchbox (I donâ€™t see an actual amount on it)

Wishlist:

v    Masqueology mask â€“ Brightening

v    Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie fake eye lashes or other fake eye lashes    

*My boyfriend is interested in trying out the Birchbox man products, please PM if you have ANY of those items available and I will see if he is interested J*


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahaha, my boyfriend does the same thing!! He just doesn't understand, he says i'm obsessed with makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe so...  I love this website a lot..



YES! i feel less weird about my obsession when i share it with this many others  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking to trade:

*Ofra Eyeshadow Ice in Black from Glossybox*

Try me on anything, especially the brands below:

Ahava

Stila

Pangea Organics

Cargo

Peter Thomas Roth

Kerastase

Essie

Modcloth headbands

Murad

Jouer

PM me!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a shout out of THANKS to this thread on excellent knowldege in addition to the win-win situation of finding great new homes for orphaned products.  

I've been craving the Melvita water, it's in such demand with both the heat and drying air-conditioning and haven't been able to land a bundled trade for some.  Then, I remembered reading a thread way back about being able to purchase floral waters at either a gourmet markets or ethnic stores and so off I went today.  

I got a bottle of the rose water and one the orange blossom water and they are addictive, sorta like this site.  The brand at my local gourmet was Al Wadi, though there are others from Spain, France that you can get online.  They cost a fraction of the cosmetic brands and contain pure flower water with no additives.  I'll decant them both into fine mist spray bottles.  My mom already wants one of the rose.    

Thanks for sharing that WHOEVER YOU ARE, I WANT TO THANK YOU...  (Does anyone know the song that this  refrain is from?)


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 2, 2012)

Updated 7/2

NEW:


Modcloth red &amp; polka dot headband (on the fence about)
Chanel Kabuki brush used twice Hold 
Lancome star gloss 220 used twice
Urban Decay Big Fatty mascara Indigo
Josie Maran eye shadow Divine swatched once
Born pretty wheel of nail jewels
NYC lash precide defining mascara
Milani baked blush Terra sol BNIP
JOBY independence day nail stickers
Sephora deluze size mascara black
Rimmel Glam eyes shadows in night jewel and spicy bronze swatched once
Ulta blush brush x2
Ulta eyeshadow brush
Loreal telescopic explosion mascara
NYC liquid lip shine iced orchid
loreal hip lip gloss Ingenue
Ulta cheek exposed blush
Spa collection black citrus and currant scented oil
NYC nail polishes Mulberry St, West village, and Canal St


Laura Mercier foundation primer Full size used twice
Keracolor color enhancing leave in conditioning treatments packets
Covergirl line exact liquid eyeliner in Smoke
Covergirl Smoky Shadow Blast in Silver Sky

NYX soft matte lip cream Tokyo swatched once
Urban Decay heavy metal glitter liners in Spandex and Mullet

Philosophy blush palette pink swatched once


Violent Lips temporary lip tattoos in:
2 Pink snakeskin
3 2 Red fishnet


Urban Decay Loose Pigments:
Asphyxia 
Baked 
Goddess 

Gunmetal 
Protest 
Rockstar 

X 
Yeyo 


Pandora Leather Bracelet Murano glass

Urban Decay Ink for eyes Pyrotechnic swatched 3 times (the case got damaged with nail polish remover)
2 Mark SuperFlip color kits brand new in box
Mark Lash all you want mascara in black opened and photographed, but never used. 

Mark mini nail lacquers steel plum and industrial brand new


Cosmopolitan magazine promo pink nail polish Wild Thing brand new
ELF 32 eyeshadow palette some shadows swatched one time never used
2 Mary Kay lash love mascaras black Brand new
Mark eyeshadow brush brand new

Mark pro glimmer in punk brand new
Mark get a tint in Buff brand new

4 NYC liquid foundations in Ivory brand new
Mark eyeshadows Lava and Jazzy swatched once



MAC eyeshadow duo persona and screen vinyl used 4 times
Revlon cream shadow palette electric pop swatched 
2 brand new Ulta eyeshadow quads Good girl and silka, aztec gold, galaxy, and verdigris


Wet n wild holiday mini collection:
Dont steal my thunder shadow trio
Sweet as candy shadow trio
Pearlescent pink blush
Heather silk blush
Megalast nail polish caught red handed
Megalast nail polish sugar coated
Megaplump mascara black
Mega length mascara black

 Bourjois eyeshadow blue swimming pool used twice
Sally girl glitter in pink, green, gold, and silver


Elf all over color sticks pink and lilac pearl used twice
Almay smart shade blush berry brand new

Wet n wild mega sparlkes in various colors
L'oreal Hip lip color hypnotic brand new
Sally girl eye shadows green and gunmetal swatched once
Jane eyeshadow palette Jewel tones swatched once
Emani mineral shadow Urbanized swatched once
Sephora mini shadow Aspen summit swatched once

Deluxe Luxiva foundation ML42
Hard candy tinted poisturizer in Fair used 5 times


5 3 2 1 Full size Origins checks and balances cleansers 1 Hold 
Maybelline Illegal lengths mascara black brand new

Maybelline great lash black brand new
Jour luminizing moisture tint sample packets 1 opal 2 pearl
Proactive x-out shine control deluxe sample size brand new

Mark rock the box all out color palette and secret storage container
Redken wool shake 08 full sized used 10%


John Freida Go Blonde shampoo conditioner and lightening spray all deluxe size
3 Neutrogena fresh foaming cleansers deluxe sample size
3 John freida sheer blonde fine mist wax full size brand new
Merle Norman facial scrub deluxe sample size
covergirl tru blend whipped foundation 405 Ivory swatched 2 times

Jamberry nail decals (like minx) blue polka dots, blue houndstooth, pink floral, party swirls. 
Black faux alligator makeup bag

Wislist:


White foundation color correctors
OCC lip tars
Modcloth deer print headbands
Urban Decay Deluxe shadow in Ransom

Various Urban Decay products

BB creams for very fair skin
Sugarpill eyeshadows
Julep nail polishes
eye shadow palettes
Open to any other offers just feel free to send me a message


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 3, 2012)

> Just a shout out of THANKS to this thread on excellent knowldege in addition to the win-win situation of finding great new homes for orphaned products. Â  I've been craving the Melvita water, it's in such demand with both the heat and drying air-conditioning and haven't been able to land a bundled trade for some. Â Then, I remembered reading a thread way back about being able to purchase floral waters at either a gourmet markets or ethnic stores and so off I went today. Â  I got a bottle of the rose water and one the orange blossom water and they are addictive, sorta like this site. Â The brand at my local gourmet was Al Wadi, though there are others from Spain, France that you can get online. Â They cost a fraction of the cosmetic brands and contain pure flower water with no additives. Â I'll decant them both into fine mist spray bottles. Â My mom already wants one of the rose. Â  Â  Thanks for sharing that WHOEVER YOU ARE, I WANT TO THANK YOU... Â (Does anyone know the song that this Â refrain is from?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "all I wanna do is to thank you, even though I don't know who you are...you let me change lanes, while I was driving in my car...whoever you are..." Geggy Tah? I don't know how to spell it.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 3, 2012)

> right?? i am having too much fun.. and getting a lot of eyerolls from the guy, but he just doesn't understand the joy of new-to-me packages of awesomeness! haha. i can't wait to see what the july boxes will really be like, and how different they are, so we can all start plotting our next trades.


 I loooove trading! I think it's a large part of why I am never disappointed in my sample subscriptions. My husband and my brother both make fun of me, but they also use my non-makeup samples, so I don't care. One day, my nail polish was drying so my husband helped me tape up my trade package. I told him it needed to be taped on all sides because I want to keep my good feedback. He asked if he would get good feedback for helping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Don't tell your men, but he says Shea Terra Black Soap is great for shaving. And yes, I'm hiding my other tiny bottle.)


----------



## gracewilson (Jul 3, 2012)

What I have (New unless otherwise noted):

Birchbox:


EyeRock Stick-on Eyeliners (opened to look at, but not used - four sets in pack)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (birchbox sample vial) 

Other:


*Twistbands**!* one tie-died red &amp; white, one tie-died blue &amp; white, one white with navy anchors on it (hair ties, not headbands)
Cover FX Total Coverage Cream Foundation (.4 oz, *full size*), color C30.  (swatched once with clean sponge - I won this and guessed my color wrong.  It's too dark for me.) (PENDING) 
Clinique high impact eye shadow trio in sugar sugar &amp; rose wine duo (.12 oz) (new but compact is a little beat up &amp; applicator missing.  this is a slightly shimmery white, pink, and rose)

Mary Kay Signature Eyesicles Eye Color in Vanilla (.23 oz)

Mary Kay Signature Lipstick in Mauve Elegance, *full size* (swatched once on a clean hand, a bright pink color)


What I would like:


Stila Liquid Eyeliner in Dark Brown or Rock Candy
TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen
Makeup products (esp. tarte, stila, benefit, thebalm etc.) in safe colors... I'm not brave!

Eyeko fat stick in chocolate or gold
TwoFaced Shadow Insurance


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

I received these from JewelMint today, I really would never wear these so please someone make me an offer. Whatever UNUSED jewelry/full size product you have. These are 29.99 so please make it a fair trade 









These two are with flash:









I can always gift them but want to put it out there in case one of you ladies would like these. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

another double post


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

double post, sorry!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loooove trading! I think it's a large part of why I am never disappointed in my sample subscriptions. My husband and my brother both make fun of me, but they also use my non-makeup samples, so I don't care. One day, my nail polish was drying so my husband helped me tape up my trade package. I told him it needed to be taped on all sides because I want to keep my good feedback. He asked if he would get good feedback for helping.
> 
> ...



haha how sweet! mine helps by doing messy envelopes and writing return addresses in pens that are dying. so i am pretty sure my feedback is boned. lol.  at least they left the car - more than i expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

( oooh i want to try that black soap ! i missed out on every sub that was sending them out/anything by that brand period. )

If i ever got a nice body wash it would be stolen in a heartbeat though. He has a loudly affirmed weakness for girly smelling washes. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 3, 2012)

Updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 3, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/5/12*


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 3, 2012)

i don't think i have anything worth trading for these but they are very very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> random driveby compliment i guess. haha
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received these from JewelMint today, I really would never wear these so please someone make me an offer. Whatever UNUSED jewelry/full size product you have. These are 29.99 so please make it a fair trade
> 
> ...


----------



## bethm (Jul 3, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (full-size -- swatched)

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother 1.4 oz (travel size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

KMS California Moist Repair Overnight Mask 0.67 oz (1-2 uses)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Icelandic Relief Eye Pen (full-size -- used one time -- Sample Society)

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

Wishlist

Zoya Polish in the new summer collection --- Lara, Reagan or Carly

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Other Facial Masks

Lorac / NARS

Michael Kors leg shine

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

_



_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, sillylilly05, heather4602, MeanWife, wintersnowpeach, Scooby384, angiepang1e, luckylilme, beautyboxgal


----------



## xiehan (Jul 3, 2012)

Really hoping to trade away the following items from June Glossybox:

Ahava Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash _(3 fl oz)_

vBeautÃ© Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never _(1ml ea)_

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment _(0.84 fl oz)_

A Perfume Organic sample in Urban Organic _(standard perfume sample, but came less than 1/2 full)_
I also have two Zoya's from the Beach &amp; Surf collection (Tracie and Reagan), as well as several unopened Juleps, a couple of GWPs from a Zoya.com order, and other miscellany.

For the rest and my wishlist, check my full trade post. (Not reposting full thing here because it's a pain to keep updated.)


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 3, 2012)

*Up For Trade:*

**US Trades Only. Sorry!*


*GlossyBox:*


GlossyBox Blush Brush
ahava mineral botanic hibiscus and fig velvet cream wash
first aid beauty smooth shave cream
ofra cosmetics eye shadow ice in never back (dark gray/black)
vbeaute lite up, buying time and eye never
wella professionals enrich moisturizing treatment
a perfume organic in urban organic



*Birchbox &amp; MyGlam*


Color Club Polish in Disco Nap (gold) 0.25 fl oz/ 7ml)
Supergoop! SPF 30 Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion 10ml 

*Misc:*


Simple Sensitive Skin Experts Refreshing Facial Wash Gel 1.7 fl oz.

Redken Real Control Shampoo and Conditioner 0.35 fl oz/ 10ml

Jouer Mini Lip Gloss in Mirage
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (2x Opal, 2x Golden, 2x Pearl)
Smashbox Limitless Mini Eyeliner in Onyx


*All FULL SIZE and brand new unless noted**


 
BlowPro After Blow Strong Hold Finishing Spray 10oz. 
Prestige Eyeliner in Disco
Prestige Eyeliner in Charcoal
Prestige Eyeliner in Brown

Prestige Lipstick in Romantic Red

Bracelet (Gunmetal Color with one Crystal Ball)
bareMinerals Warmth* (used 5 times)
bareMinerals Mineral Veil* (used 5 times)
bareMinerals Foundation in Light and Golden Medium* (used 5 times)
Maybelline Mineral Power Finishing Veil Bronzer* (swatched once)





*Wish List:*

[SIZE=xx-small]Tarte Lights Camera Lashes/Splashes Mascara[/SIZE] 

I'm very open to any offers so please give me a shout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for all the repeat posts. The editor is not working for me AT ALL. When I go to hit send the page just reloads over and over, but apparently each time it reloads it really does post. It's not allowing me to add any pictures on the site either. Ugh I was having this same issue like 2 weeks ago 






Can a mod please delete the extra posts?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 3, 2012)

Updated


----------



## brio444 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi!   I have a bunch of things I'd like to trade, some from Birchbox, some from Glossybox, some from Beauty.com... and some I don't even know wherefrom.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  All unopened/unused unless otherwise noted.

Perfume:

Philosophy Amazing Grace 10ml rollerball (this is a full size roller ball, I believe)

Chloe eau de toilette 1.2ml vial card

Clean - Warm cotton, 2 vial cards

Wonderstruck vial card (I think I have 3 of these)

Juicy Couture vial card

Kat von D adora vial card

Skin stuff/makeup:

Murad - Clarifying cleanser 2oz - pending!

benefit porefessional 7.5ml 

Urban decay de-slick in a tube 5ml - i have two of these, one in the box, one w/o a box. on hold

Jurlique - moisture replenishing day cream, 15 mL

Kiehl's clearly corrective dark spot solution - I opened the box/card thing.  I don't know why.  I have no dark spots, so I'm not even sure why I was looking.  4mL

it cosmetics Bye Bye Pores micro powder, translucent, 1.2g

bare mineralsdeluxe foundation sample - medium beige with card and mini kabuki brush

Dr Jart from BB (so, you know, barely full)

VIP Expert by Terry foundation in Apricot Light 2mL packets x2

Laura Mercier foundation primer .5oz

Hair:

Nick Chavez volumizing shampoo 2oz

Wella professionals enrich treatment thing from GB 25mL pending

Tresseme split remedy shampoo/conditioner 1oz. each

garnier fructis color shield foil packets.34 fl oz

Amika oliphica hair oil treatment with argan oil 10mL - opened and used once before I realized it was had a silicone in it!

Living proof no frizz styling treatment "striaght making for think to coarse hair" .33 oz packet

Nails:

Zoya, fullsize, Tracie (swatched)
Impress purple set from Influenster Mom box

Impress Red set

Incoco set from BB, I think - black and glitter snakeskin (I think? maybe some other animal print?)

Looking for:

Origins checks and balances

kerastase fluide crystaliste (or whatever that was called from the BB gossip girl boxes)

cynthia rowley bandaids

burberry lippie from glossybox (I lost mine!)

eyeko fat eye sticks - anything but petrol

I'm a silicone-free hair girl, so other non-silicone things are a maybe

Marvis toothpaste

Miracle skin transform 

modcloth headband - any print!! esp green deer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shea Terra - vanilla or another?  not lavender.  

Try me!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 3, 2012)

> haha how sweet! mine helps by doing messy envelopes and writing return addresses in pens that are dying. so i am pretty sure my feedback is boned. lol.Â  at least they left the car - more than i expected  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ( oooh i want to try that black soap ! i missed out on every sub that was sending them out/anything by that brand period. ) If i ever got a nice body wash it would be stolen in a heartbeat though. He has a loudly affirmed weakness for girly smelling washes. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love the Shea Terra Black Soap. It's a little strange at first, but it definitely deep cleans. It might be irritating to sensitive skin. Yeah, my Amazing Grace body wash by philosophy was used up by hubby. He's halfway through my C.O. Bigelow one. Acceptable; he's a good husband and he smells good, too.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the Shea Terra Black Soap. It's a little strange at first, but it definitely deep cleans. It might be irritating to sensitive skin.
> 
> Yeah, my Amazing Grace body wash by philosophy was used up by hubby. He's halfway through my C.O. Bigelow one. Acceptable; he's a good husband and he smells good, too.


exactly! can't complain when they smell good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

i never buy any nice ones( i really should though!) but he uses stuff like sweet pea (plain old suave) which is yummmmyy

i just nabbed a bit of my daughter's lush shower gel (well i got it for her i mean) cos i needed to smell good to feel better! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have a few things from various subscriptions like BB, SS, &amp; Julep + full size items (edit: 7/7/12)

For Trade: (Unused unless noted)

Just added:


Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria (from Sample Society) 
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero (travel size)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint sample in Pearl (0.17fl oz from Sample Society - Looking to trade for same sample in Glow or Golden)



Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (2)

Julep in America
Zoya mini in Noel (used 1x)

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper sample in Tokyo
The Cool Fix Targeted Gel Lotion sample
Kiss Nail Dress in Cocktail (Pink Zebra print w/crystals â€“ w/o nail file)

Bling Tone Eyeshadow in Diamonds and Pearls (used 1x)
Ardell Fashion Lashes in WISPIES (2)
Red Cherry Lashes in #WSP


WISHLIST:


[SIZE=11pt]****Keracolor samples (from Myglam)****[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=11pt]****Stila Smudge Stick Eyeliner in Lionfish****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]****Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Sample****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Nail polish in purples, corals, or pinks, top or base coats[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Murad Skin Perfecting Primer sample (from Sample Society)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me sample (from Sample Society)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Urban Decay mini Primer Potion in Eden[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Tarte LipSurgence in Joy or Charmed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Julepâ€™s Best Pedi CrÃ¨me Ever[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Birchbox Notecards from the Gossip Girl box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Masks[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Liquid Highlighters[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Facial Towelettes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-I also love skin products!-[/SIZE]


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*
These are samples unless otherwise stated


Ojon Restorative Conditioner (May)
Color Club Disco Nap (May)
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (April; Traded and ended up with 2!)
Juliette Has A Gun (June; Traded and ended up with 2!)
KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)

*MyGlam:*


take a deep breath philisophy moisturizer (June)

Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen (June)

*Sample Society: *


Oscar De La Renta Live in Love (June)
Caudalie Premier Cru Eye Cream Deluxe Sample (June)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *


Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (April)

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)

*Misc:*


MAD Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer

*Wishlist:*


Shea Terra Body Creme in Bourbon Vanilla (GB June)
Beauty Addicts Show Off Mascara (GB June)
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (BB June)

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June)

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)

Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal
Masqueology Brightening Mask
Marvis Whitening Mint Toothpaste (GB May)
theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xine (Jul 3, 2012)

*For trade: *

*Willing to trade any combination of things below for the stuff I have on my wishlist*

*Birchbox *


Modcloth green deer headband *(pending)* 
Comodynes - Self-tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color towelette (2 packs, 1 towel per pack)

*Sample Society/Beauty Bar*


Jouer - Moisture Tint - Pearl (deluxe sample - .17 oz, much bigger than BirchBox sample)
Vincent Longo - Duo Lip Pencil - Sangria/White Glimmer (Full size)
Alterna - Boho Waves Touseled Texture Mist - (deluxe sample, .85 oz - sprayed twice)
Murad - Clarifying Cleanser (super deluxe sample, 2.0 oz) *(pending)* 

*Glossybox*


Ofra - Eyeshadow Ice - Go Black (Full size - swatched once, this has some serious pigment to it)
Wella Professionals Enrich  - Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (deluxe sample - .84 oz)

*MyGlam*


Pur-lisse - Daily Lip Nourisher - (Full size)



Everything is new and unused unless noted. US trades only, please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Wanted:*

*I'm super generous and would be willing to trade any and all of the above for the stuff I want below! *

*If it's similar to something I've listed below, try me - especially for high end moisturizers/serums/body lotions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

theBalm - Stainiac - Beauty Queen

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal (shampoo) KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal (conditioner) Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream  
Algenist - any new! Boscia - moisturizer/blotting sheets - any Lavanilla sunscreen/lotion/deodorant - any Tocca perfumes/lotions/towelettes - any


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 4, 2012)

I am pretty sad about my GLOSSYBOX. I really wanted the *SheaTerra or BeautyAddicts Mascara*!!! Please if you have either.

Take a look at my updated list!! Other than that...I might be holding off till our BB comes in to do full-on trades.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*My Wishlist:*

July MyGlam MakeUp Bag

SheaTerra Organics Whipped Body Cream from GB (Especially Marula or Vanilla)

Any Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (Especially Olive or Purple)

Blue Deer Print Modcloth Headband

Any Tarte LipSurgence (Especially Joy!)

Id be open to trade 2-3 deluxe items of mine for something off my wishlist that is unused as well!

***BEWARE of SWAPLIFTER, ALISON SEIFERT (seifertam) from INDIANA. *

Newly added items are in *ORANGE*.

*What I have for Trade:* 

*BIRCHBOX*

Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF45

Melvita Floral Water (wishlist only)

Anastasia Clear Brow Gel (wishlist only)

Anastasia Hydragloss in Flamingo 

Eyeko Fat Stick in Black (fullsize)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Rock Candy (fullsize/wishlist only)

Redken Shine Brillance Hair Spray

Arquiste L'Etrog

*GLOSSYBOX*

Ofra Cream Eyeshadow in Dumb Plum

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment 

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic 

vBEAUTE Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never 

*SAMPLE SOCIETY*

Sisley-Paris Hydra Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration Deluxe Sample

vBEAUTE Eye Never Nourishing Repair 

Borghese Tono Body Cream Deluxe Sample

Murad Clarifying Cleanser

*FULL SIZE*

 Lancome Rouge in Love Lipstick in Cocoa Couture (swatched once)

(Got the Cargo pencils in a trade as extras. No name on them. Looks sharpened once)

Cargo Cosmetics Pencil Eyeliner in Emerald w/Glitter  - on hold

Cargo Cosmetics Pencil Eyeliner in Metallic Green 

Cargo Cosmetics Pencil Eyeliner in Dark Blue w/Glitter 

 

Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Griffith (swatched once)

*NAIL POLISH*

China Glaze Crackle Polishes: _Lilac, Lightening Bolt, Gold, Broken Hearted_


----------



## kahless (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm new to trading but I have quite a few items just taking up space! Here's what I have to trade; US trades only, please. All items are unused unless noted.

*Skin* 
Clinique 3-Step Skin Care System (Type 3 - combination oily to oily skin, each bottle is 0.5 oz) 
Kate Somerville 360 Face Self-Tanning Pad (1 pad)

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion, SPF 60 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protection, SPF 42 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Benefiance Intensive Eye Contour Cream (0.17 oz; used a tiny amount once)

Peter Thomas Roth All Day Moisture Defense Lotion, SPF 30 (0.5 oz)

Supergoop! SPF 30 Everyday Face and Body Lotion (0.33 oz)

Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream (0.24 oz; used once)

   *Makeup* 
Sephora Ultra-Smoothing Primer (0.27 oz) 
Smashbox Photo Finish UVA/UVB SPF 15 (0.25 oz)

MUFE Microfinish Powder (0.035 oz)

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen (0.04 oz)

NYX Eyebrow Shaper (full size)

   *Perfume*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (0.04 fl. oz; vial card) 
  *Nail Polish* 
Butter London Nail Lacquer in The Black Knight (0.4 fl. oz - full-size; used once) 
   *Hair Care*

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect (1.45 fl. oz; used once) 
Wella Professionals Enrich Treatment (0.84 oz)

   *Wishlist* 
Marvis Whitening Mint Toothpaste 
Eyeliners/eye makeup

Nail polish


I'm willing to combine some stuff in the list and I'm open to any items so just message me!


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 4, 2012)

*here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)*

*sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated:*

-MyGlam Makeup Bags Jan, March, April, May, June

**June bag is imperfect. Some of the strings are loose, can be cut, came this way.

-lip quench from myglam. just got sent this as an extra apology for my messed up june bag. full size, unopened.

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just dont like the brush

-OPI Black Crackle (swatched).

-Julep Sheryl (swatched). 

-Lancome Juicy Tube (Unopened).

-Sephora Waterproof Makeup Removed (used 1x, so not for me.) 1.69 fl. oz./50ml

-Japonesque Makeup Brush Holder

-ofra cosmetics eye shadow ice in never back (dark gray/black) (glossybox).

-vbeaute lite up, buying time and eye never (glossybox, this is 3 samples - still sealed)

Wishlist -

Benetint

philosophy products

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil

Oil-free moiturizers &amp; foundation primers

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

Almost any nail polish, just ask. As long as it's 1/2 full, I'm usually happy =)

I also love lip balms and scrubs

-amore pacific moisture bound refreshing hydra gel

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Makeup:*

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick

~Smashbox Photo Finish Luminizing Foundation Primer deluxe sample

*Hair/Skin:*

~Bumble and Bumble Let It SHINE Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (.24 fl oz, packets)

~Phyto Phytovolume Actif Volumizing Spray (50ml) (1X)

~Garnier Fructis Color Shield Fortifying shampoo and conditioner (packets 10ml each)

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair

~Aveeno Active Naturals Smart Essentials daily detoxifying scrub

~Bodycology Wild Poppy nourishing body cream (packet, 0.25oz)

~Caudalie hand and nail cream 15ml (BB)  

~Xen Tan premium sunless tan deluxe sample (1X)

~Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream (GB)

~Wella Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (GB)

~Clark's Botanicals | Smoothing Marine Cream (BB) 

~AmorePacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel (GB) 

~Befine food skin care Night Cream


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, just updating a bit...

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Covergirl Outlast Lipstain in 415 Teasing Blush(swatched on hand 1x)
CoverGirl Wet Slicks AmazeMint Gloss in Merry Berry

Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter/sparkle flecks (swatched both x1)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green

Kiss Nail Dress Fashion Strips in Black/Silver animal print
Pure ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle

Philosophy Blue Hawaiian 3 in 1 Gel 6 oz
Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz 



*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Face/Body 2mL and Ultimate Cleansing Oil 2mL foil packets in one card
Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protector Sunscreen SPF 42 7mL/.23 oz
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion Face/Body SPF 60 7mL/.23 oz

Amore Pacific Hydra Gel .27 oz
Murad Essential-C Eye Cream 4mL/.14 oz
Korres Sunscreen Face Cream SPF 30 10mL/.34 oz
2 Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50+ 15mL/.5 oz
Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream(GB)
Caudalie Vinexpert Riche Radience Day Cream 3mL/.1 fl oz
Kate Somerville CytoCell Energizing Treatment 5mL/.16 oz

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream .25 oz
Dermaquest ZinClear SPT 30 1 oz
Sothys Paris Renewal System Micro-dermabrasion mask 8g/.28 oz
Mario Badescu Strawberry Scrub
True anti-aging Radiance Revealing Complex 5mL/.17 oz

Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser 1 oz

Marvis Whitening Toothpaste (GB)
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 oz
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisture Treatment .84 oz
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo/Meta Velour Conditioner .3 oz?(size unlisted but about the same as Fekkai samples)
Tresemme Naturals Moisture Shampoo/Conditioner .33 oz ea packet combo 

Alterna Hemp Organics Color Hold Repair Shampoo 1.35 fl. oz
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (GB)




*Wishlist:*

*Clark's Botanicals *products...lippie and Marine cream

*Kiehl's Creme De Corps*/Avocado Eye cream/Midnight Recovery

*Philosophy* Purity Made Simple Cleanser* HG item! *Microdelivery* Body Wash

Smashbox Photo Finishing Primer* HG item!

*Comodynes Tan Towelettes*

*Caudalie* Cleansing Water

*Bioderma* Sensibio Cleansing Water

*Trilogy* Rose Hips oil/products

*Dr. Jart's* BB Cream

*Facial Masks/Peels* - Juice Green Apple Peel, Brazilian Peel, Kahina;hydrating, pore minimizing

*Body creams/butters* - lightly scented or not at all...love shea butter smell!

*Lip glosses/Balms* - pinks, corals, peaches (like Clark's Botanicals, Jouer in Peony, Birchbox Pink, Revlon Papaya, UD Pocket Rocket Colin)...try me

*Julep* - Robin, Megan, Emily, Brooke, Anne, Morgan, Yuma, Mischa, Chelsea

*Essie* - Fear or Desire, Mojito Madness, Beach Bum Blue, Mesmerized...try me on blues, greens, purples, reds

*Zoya* - Fergie, Jem, Sooki, Mitzi, Charla, Julieanne, Edyta, Tiffany, Ibiza, Happi, Shawn, Opal...Beach/Surf collection!

*Nail Polish*....love creams, neons, shimmers, duo chromes, holographic, metallics, try me!!!

*Hair stuff* - *Amika*/Phyto Mask, *Living Proof Nourishing Cream*, *Alterna Boho Waves!!!* Serums/oils for shine and frizziness, smoothing creams, curl stuff, hairspray... try me!!

*Makeup* - baked products, eye shadows, pigments,  gel liners,UD liners, Skindinavia setting spray, illuminators,  mascaras, clear lip liner, pink blushes....tarte, UD, Revlon, Too Faced, Maybelline blushes, Milani, L'Oreal, Smashbox, Korres, Cargo....try me!!!

Benefit Lemon Aid

*Perfumes -* Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, Thierry Mugler Angel/Alien, Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Lolita Lempicka,  Juicy Coutoure, Bvlgari Omnia line

*Men's products* - John Varvatos try me!!


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 4, 2012)

I recently saw Mally's evershadow eyecolor in Twilight on someone's trade list but I can't find it now!  I really love the one I have and want an extra one for backup.  Darn it I should have sent the email when I was thinking of it right then!  Anyway, if you have one of these and would like to trade, please take a look at my list and let me know if you find something of interest.

Thanks,

LyndaV

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2012)

I finally decided to pack up the items that weren't getting any inquiries and put them on eBay, so my new list is a whole lot more pared-down than it used to be.  

*Birchbox*:


Comodyne Intensive &amp; Uniform Color self-tanning wipes x2

Dior Diorshow Extase mascara  (4ml) 
Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream (15 ml) 
Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm (7 ml)  
stila one step bronzer (1 fl oz) 
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Chocolate (4g, which I believe is full-sized) (I would prefer to swap this for the Petrol Blue)
Eyeko skinny eyeliner in purple

*Glossybox*:


Zoya nail polish in Meg (full-sized)
Beauty Addicts Show Off mascara (full-sized)

*Julep (used for one manicure each)*:


Leah
Stella

*Julep (never opened):*


Rachel 
Georgia (peach with gold shimmer.  There was a discrepancy on the Julep Maven pages, so some of the photos and swatches on blogs indicate it is called Mischa, but the name on the bottle tag is Georgia)

*Perfume samples*:


None at this time. This will most likely change just as soon as the next round of Birchboxes arrive, though!
Love perfume samples but hate that they're usually not in sprayers?  I have the solution!  A whole bunch of 1.5 ml atomizers.  Just pour your sample in, snap the sprayer on top (I usually cushion the top and bottom with a washcloth because they require a bit of force to close, but a little too much force will shatter it.  After you feel two gentle pops, it's ready to use.  The first pop means it's seated, for lack of a better word, and the second means it's sealed), and there you go.  They're non-refillable, but if you just want to use the perfume sample up without having to mess with the vial every time, they're perfect.  

*Miscellaneous*:


Truth Art Beauty custom-blended bath salts (Dead Sea salt, organic oatmeal, organic ylang ylang and lavender essential oils)
Pacifica body butter in Mediterranean Fig (2-oz jar) x2
Beeluxe 3.5 oz travel candle in Pineapple &amp; Mangosteen

*Wishlist*:


Modcloth headband
Amore Pacific hydrating gel (from May Glossybox)
Joya Ames Soeurs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates
Clark's Botanicals lip tint in Carlotta Pink

lip balms 
JR Watkins products (except the aloe &amp; green tea lotion)
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb  
bright pink lipstick/stain (not gloss!  I'm not a fan of that stuff)

Julep nail polish in Claire, Courtney, Robin, Alfre, or Viola
Julep Daylight Defense lotion
Julep Daylight Defense lip balm
Caudalie hand and nail cream
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 4, 2012)

Added a Few Things:

New Stuff in *BOLD*

*Glossybox:*Glossy Box Brush

*Birchbox:*

*Zoya in Noel (mini)*

*Zoya in Caroline (one of the blogger collection)*

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF .5 Fl oz

Color Club Disco Nap                                                                                                                                          

Thick pink twistband headband (got in a trade, does not have the tag on it)

*My Glam*

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

April Shiny BagAll Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes   

*Julep *  

 Rose, January, *Eva (swatched 1x)**, Mandy (swatched 1x), Renee HOLD (swatched 1x), Jessica (used on 3 nails)*

*Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint*  

*Look Bag*

*The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green**Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

Loreal Pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

*Misc. through trades/store/etc*

*Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)*

*Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R (got a duplicate but would still use so probably only trade for wish list item)*

*NARS Two Sided Lip Gloss with Boogie Night and Giza (got in a trade and I  have both colors so I'm trading mine away)*

*UD Liner in Covet (pretty teal green, just not for me, used once with a throw away brush) *

*Revlon Custom Eye in Metallic Chic ( got in a trade, love this also but I already have it, beautiful colors)*

*The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink)*

Befine Night Cream .5 fl oz

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence

*Milani Nail Laquer Once Coat Glitter in Purple Gleam*

*Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)*

*Sinful Colors Polish in Unicorn (pastel yellow color, used once for an accent n**ail)*

*Mary Kay Satin Hands Fragrance Free Hand Cream .75oz*  

*Here is my wishlist:*

*Stila Waterproof Eyeliner in Royal (really want)* *or the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner in Purple (a friend got this in her early July BB and it is so pretty)*

*Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume*

*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner *

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox  

Revolution Freedom Organic BB in Blushed

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 

Kinky Curls Knot Today 

Zoya Beach and Surf in Zuza, Rory, Lara, Reagan, or CarlyAlmost any of the Julep June colors: Claire, American the Beautiful, Morgan, Lauren, O Canada,and RoseTwo Faced Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

 

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not very picky so try me*


----------



## andsgrl (Jul 4, 2012)

Have-

Apothederm stretch mark cream

Ecotints Rose quartz Glistening lip balm from June Eco Emi

Sugar Fresh Rose balm

Julep Leah (bright green iridescent)

Julep Hayden (bright purple)

Sally Hansen Gem Crush Bejeweled (all 3 nail polishes swatched)

Birchbox GG notecard

Goody Simple Styles Modern Updo pin for light hair

Comodynes tanning towelettes( 2)

Want-

Any zoya nail polish

Dr. Jart BB

Sunscreen towelettes (!)

hand cream samples

Kiehl's Abyssine (!)

Thanks for your consideration!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's my Birchbox trade list so far.  I've only gotten the April, May, and June boxes, and these are the 5 products I have not used or given away to someone at Work.   All products are unused, unswatched, and in brand new condition.  As for the perfume sample, I've opened it and smelled it, but that's it.    For Trade:   Arquiste L'Etrog Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap beautyblender blendercleanser Comodynes Intensive Self-Tanning Towlettes (2) Stainiac by theBalm in Beauty Queen     Wish List:   Number 4 Comb Prep and Protect Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume Bulgari Omnia Crystalline Perfume Caudalie Hand and Nail Creme     I have not had my first trade yet.  I will absolutely send first.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 5, 2012)

How do I make a Trade List where I can create a link to it in my forum signature?  I'm not sure if I'm being clear, but I'm gonna try.  First, do I have to create a trade list separate from the one I just posted above, and if so, how do I do that?  Second, where do I get the link for it so I can add it to my signature?

Thank you, and I really do appreciate your help, ladies.


----------



## JessP (Jul 5, 2012)

> How do I make a Trade List where I can create a link to it in my forum signature?Â  I'm not sure if I'm being clear, but I'm gonna try.Â  First, do I have to create a trade list separate from the one I just posted above, and if so, how do I do that?Â  Second, where do I get the link for it so I can add it to my signature? Thank you, and I really do appreciate your help, ladies.


 You can go here and click "Create a new classified" https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22564/multiples - then paste your trade list, add a title, etc. Completing this will create the link to add to your signature (and for others to use to give you trade feedback). Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do I make a Trade List where I can create a link to it in my forum signature?  I'm not sure if I'm being clear, but I'm gonna try.  First, do I have to create a trade list separate from the one I just posted above, and if so, how do I do that?  Second, where do I get the link for it so I can add it to my signature?
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm looking for some Shea Terra body creams. If anyone wants to part with theirs, pm me please!


----------



## xiehan (Jul 5, 2012)

Good morning, ladies! Hope everyone had a great 4th.

I'm swinging by Sephora today to pick up my free birthday gift - the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment mini lip duo. I love Fresh, but I'm not a lip balm person, so I'm hoping to trade these away.

I also have many other things at my trade post. Hoping to get a bunch of stuff out the door next week because I'm going out of town on the 17th.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 5, 2012)

UPDATED!!!!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 5, 2012)

updated below.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi!

I have the Ahava Body Wash and the Ofra Eyeshadow in Goldilocks for June's Glossybox up for trade. PM me if interested!

Wishlist

By Terry products

Shea Terra Body Cream

Beauty Addicts Mascara

anything else, try me!


----------



## lorizav (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi HERE IS MY UPDATED LIST 7-5-12

HereÂ´s what I have to trade, I will keep updating as more samples roll in. More to come soon Everything is new and sample size unless noted

BirchBox

Nothing right now but if I get earbuds they are going up immediately

Joeur

Joeur Luminizing Moisture tint samples in Bronzed x 2 and golden x 2

Lip Enhancer Conditioning treatment

Sample lip gloss in tender

Julep

America the Beautiful -used on 2 manis me and my daughter /full size

Brand New Nail File

Sephora

Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 packet

Fekkai Glossing shampoo and conditioner 9 ml each

Fekkai Advanced Full Blown Volume Shampoo and Conditioner 9ml each

Perfekt Skin Perfection Gel in Radiant

BB creams

Missha perfect cover No 23 samples x 3 about 2 uses in each packet

1 Missha Time Revolution Treatment Essence- 1 to 2 uses in packet

Other

Kiki Anti'age Day Cream Replenishing cream packet

Bourjois Philtre de Macre refined irridescent powder for body and face'full size

Bare Escentuals Full size eye shadow pigment in Envy light-med shimmery green-swatched once

Thalco Pro Collagene Marine refining firming serum 2ml packet

anuva Anti aging bodifying conditioner packet 10 ml

DHC Facial Scrub packet 3 g

Talika hand ritual kit serum 3ml packet

Brazilian Keratin professional treatment-straightener -can decant from my large bottle and will send instructions

I will also trade hand made soaps and scrubs and steampunk-victorian style jewelry from my Etsy Store http://www.etsy.com/shop/lorizav?ref=pr_shop_more

BB Wishlist

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect

Joeur Body Butter Would Love full size but will take samples

Caudalie Hand cream

Misc Wishlist

Villianess soaps in blood try me on others

Villianess perfume oils in Bathory and Pearl Diver

Coach Poppy or Poppy Flower Perfume

Julep Wishlist

Facial for Hands Glycolic Scrub

Nail growth revitalizing serum or system

Julep Colors wanted

Stefani

Heather

Taylor

Emilie

try me on anything really

I am really open and love to swap-just try me

Great trades with Scooby384 and SimplyChelle xX, jac a Plus tons of positive feedback on EBay, MUA, Etsy all under same name


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 5, 2012)

I just received a $10 coupon code from Apothederm, expiring July 31, for use on thier web-site.  If you are shopping for their products PM me and I'll give you thd code.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 5, 2012)

LADIES, HELP PLEASE =)

If anyone has the toothpaste from the May GlossyBox, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! I'd even be willing to pay for it. My boyfriend loves it &amp; wants it for his birthday (he used up all of mine) &amp; I NEED to get this for him! Or does anyone know any info about the site I can order it from? You ladies are better at knowing this stuff than me searching google. Ok please PM me! THANKS!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 5, 2012)

_**Will ship within the US only**_​  ​ *ITEMS FOR TRADE*

_*Just added *:_

Makeover Essentials Shimmer Brush (bronze) Click to view

_Makeover Essentials Mascara Duo Click to view_

_Makeover Essentials Lip Trio, Lip Gloss &amp; Plumper Click to view_

Beauty Addicts Mascara full sz (on the fence)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream .24 oz

Shea Terra Organics Bananas &amp; Baobabs 1.0 oz

Wella Profesionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment 0.84 oz

A Perfume Organic (Urban Organic)

Impress Nails (Purple #56667)

Grey Dermstore Makeup Bag with mirror X2

Raw Natural Minerals Mineral Glow (Full size) X2

Cures Age Defyer Eye .5 fl oz

Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Mask 4.0 oz

Kronos Phyx Overnight Hair Repair Mask 1.0 oz

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray 1.0 oz

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo 2.0 oz

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner 2.0 oz

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Med. Dark 2.5 oz

Frizz Ease Finish Moisture Barrier Firm-Hold Hairspray 2.0 oz

Tressemme Fresh Start Dry Shampoo 2 oz

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner 1.0 oz

Borghese Body Soak .35 oz X2

Marbella Permanent Eyeliner

Jouer Lip Enhancer sample size X2

Jouer Lip Gloss Peony sample size

Jouer Lip Gloss Glisten sample size X2

Bvlgari Perfume Sample

Philosophy Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample

Nail Bling

Pink Twistband

Please PM me if you're interested in anything. Make me an offer, I love makeup &amp; am pretty open to anything. Thanks!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LADIES, HELP PLEASE =)
> 
> If anyone has the toothpaste from the May GlossyBox, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! I'd even be willing to pay for it. My boyfriend loves it &amp; wants it for his birthday (he used up all of mine) &amp; I NEED to get this for him! Or does anyone know any info about the site I can order it from? You ladies are better at knowing this stuff than me searching google. Ok please PM me! THANKS!


you can order the marvis toothpaste from amazon.com an other places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  they have a jasmine ..lavender i think ? flavor that i'm dying to try hehe


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LADIES, HELP PLEASE =)
> 
> If anyone has the toothpaste from the May GlossyBox, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! I'd even be willing to pay for it. My boyfriend loves it &amp; wants it for his birthday (he used up all of mine) &amp; I NEED to get this for him! Or does anyone know any info about the site I can order it from? You ladies are better at knowing this stuff than me searching google. Ok please PM me! THANKS!


 Are you subscribed to BB? You can get it on their website.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you can order the marvis toothpaste from amazon.com an other places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  they have a jasmine ..lavender i think ? flavor that i'm dying to try hehe


I saw it on amazon for about $12 I believe. I could be wrong, but yea they def have it. I freakin love that toothpaste as well lol


----------



## brio444 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can go here and click "Create a new classified" https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/22564/multiples - then paste your trade list, add a title, etc. Completing this will create the link to add to your signature (and for others to use to give you trade feedback). Hope this helps!


 I really want to do this too, but I can't find "Create a new classified" anywhere.   So lost!  Help!  (and thank you)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 5, 2012)

> I really want to do this too, but I can't find "Create a new classified" anywhere. Â  So lost! Â Help! Â (and thank you) Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Once you click the link, you'll see a blue button near the top (under the title "Buy/Sell/Trade: Multiples) that says "Create a New Classified." Click that button and you're good to go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LADIES, HELP PLEASE =)
> 
> If anyone has the toothpaste from the May GlossyBox, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! I'd even be willing to pay for it. My boyfriend loves it &amp; wants it for his birthday (he used up all of mine) &amp; I NEED to get this for him! Or does anyone know any info about the site I can order it from? You ladies are better at knowing this stuff than me searching google. Ok please PM me! THANKS!


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/lifestyle/marvis-whitening-toothpaste  Isn't it that one? You shouldn't have to subscribe to BB to purchase from the site.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 5, 2012)

Does anyone have the Stila bronzer from last months BB? Im willing to giveup my Beauty Addicts Mascara for it...


----------



## brio444 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Once you click the link, you'll see a blue button near the top (under the title "Buy/Sell/Trade: Multiples) that says "Create a New Classified." Click that button and you're good to go!


 Do I need to get to some # of posts first or something?  This is what I see on that page (or, MAYBE here's what I see, if I can figure out how to post the screenshot...):

&lt;a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/rr139/brio444/Screenshot2012-07-05at110353PM.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;


----------



## lechatonrose (Jul 5, 2012)

I think you do need a certain number of posts and be a member for a certain amount of time. You can always post and update here until then. And even then I'd still post here.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 5, 2012)

I believe it's 15 posts


----------



## JessP (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do I need to get to some # of posts first or something?  This is what I see on that page (or, MAYBE here's what I see, if I can figure out how to post the screenshot...):
> 
> &lt;a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://i477.photobucket.com/albums/rr139/brio444/Screenshot2012-07-05at110353PM.png" border="0" alt="Photobucket"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;


 Yes - according to the Buy/Sell/Trade rules: "If you are new, you cannot post in the _Buy Sell Trade_ section until you have 15 regular forum posts and you've been a member for 5 days."

It looks like you've just posted about 15 times, so maybe check again!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 5, 2012)

HI gals! Yes, I'm still looking to try that Stila Bronzer. I'd be willing to trade multiple items for it. My updated list follows... Thanks!

*UPDATED 7/5/12*

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

BORGHESE Botanico Eye Compresses

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liner in Flash (I got two of these - traded 1 and kept 1 to try. i swiped my lid with the color which i really like. sadly, it's just not for me.)

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softner Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)* 

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint

Dr. Jart BB cream (x3) 

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched, that's it)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List

Stila Bronzer

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)

Stila gloss (no nudes, prefer something with a pop - pinks, plums, reds)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Eyeko Skinny Liner

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Dior Mascara (open to other mascara brands)

Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider)

Or make me an offer!


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 5, 2012)

Update:dd

Full Size:

-Jouer Eyeliner in Gris

-Vapour Lipgloss in Hypnotic 

-Revolutions Organics Lipgloss in Freedom

-Physicians Formula Bronzer in Bronze Pearl (swatched)

-Physicians Formula Blus in Rose Pearl (swatched)

-Clinique Pore Refining Solutions Instant Perfector 

Deluxe Samples
-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellant

-M.A.D. Daily moisturizer 

-Pur lisse gentle soy milk cleanser 

-Clinique eyeshadow quad 

-Clinique dual ended lipstick and lipgloss in Shy &amp; Mystic

-Living Proof Frizz Nourishing styling cream

-Benefit 'that gal' face primer

-Tarte reCreate face primer

-Neutrogena visibly bright face cleanser

-Too Faced Pink Leopard bronzer

Wishlist:

-Twist hair ties

-Philosophy Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample

-Mally Eyeshadow Sticks

-M.A.D. Brightening target serum 

*I am very open to other items let me know if you are interested*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 5, 2012)

updated


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 6, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/5/12*

*What I have up for trade: (Everything is new unless otherwise stated!)*

*BIRCHBOX*

Atelier Cologne in Vanille Incensee

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Charcoal

*BIRCHBOX MAN*

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense Eau de Parfum

Richer Poorer Socks - purple stripes [pending]

Billy Jealousy LiquidSand Exfoliating Facial Cleanser

Dan &amp; Dave Plaid Playing Cards 

*MYGLAM*

All-Belle Natural Lash in Blue Extreme

NYX Round Lipstick in Chloe [pending]

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

Brush set &amp; holder minus the flat eyeliner brush

*JULEP*

Julep Nail Polish in Sofia [pending]

Julep Nail Polish in Emilie

Julep Nail Polish in Daisy

Julep Nail Polish in America the Beautiful

Julep Daylight Defense for Hands &amp; Face - SPF 30

Julep Daylight Defense Lip Balm in Vanilla Mint - SPF 15

*SINDULGE*

Youngblood HD Mineral Powder

Youngblood Eye Impact Quick Recovery Eye Cream

Cover FX Translucent Mineral Powder in Light - Full Size

Skone Cosmetics Bronze Gold Eye Light

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor

*BEAUTY ARMY*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BEAUTYFIX*

Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size (swatched with a brush)

*GLOSSYBOX*

A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic

*OTHER*

NCLA Designer Nail Wraps in Ruby

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Hard as Wraps Powerful Acrylic Gel (used 5x)

Sinful Colors Snow Me White (used 3x)

Sinful Colors Hot Spot (used 2x)

Sinful Colors Fiji (used 2x)

China Glaze Kinetic Candy (used 1x)

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous The Foundation Faker - Travel Size 0.06 oz (used 1x)

Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit No. 23 - Travel Size 0.053 oz (swatched with a brush)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz [pending]

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

Bath &amp; Body Works Aromatherapy Eucalyptus Spearmint Soothing Body Scrub - Full Size 16 oz 

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 2 or 3x)

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Full Size 7 fl. oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Travel Size 1.6 fl oz

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Sample packet 0.3 fl oz

Fekkai Glassing Sheer Shine Mist - Full Size 5 fl oz (x2)

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender

Clinque Happy Mini Perfume (used 1/2)

Celine Dion Enchanting vial (1/2 used)

*ITEMS I'LL THROW IN FOR FREE*

Gossip Girl Box Sleeve (x2)

*My Wishlist:*

Smashbox BB Cream in Medium-Light

Stila One-Step Bronzer

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

Diorshow Extase Mascara

Kerastase Cristalliste products

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Julep The Best Pedi Creme Ever

Acqua Di Gioia perfume

Nail Polish

Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser

Hair Masks &amp; products

A+++ trades with:

snllama, Tawnyanshawn, Coocabarra, mszJessica [x2], bluelion, MeanWife, Miss6aby, steph28, Ampym, ching chang, Fairest of All, ahkae


----------



## juk723 (Jul 6, 2012)

**USA trades only..thanks!  


 
Birchbox Items for Trade:
 -Incoco Nail Polish Applique in glitter orange/thin blk stripes, 12 nail strips, brand new, sample pack
-BLK DNM Perfume 11, brand new, sample spray w/box
-EyeRock Designer Liner, Brand new, 4 pack
-Korres Body Butter in Guava (from BB). Brand new &amp; sealed, 1.69 fl oz
-Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, Brand new, .7 oz (New but they only fill half the container)
-LaRocca Champagne &amp; Shimmer Supreme Creme, Brand new, .05 oz
-BlenderCleanser by BeautyBlender. Brand new, Birchbox sample size
-Arquiste L'etrog fragrance vial. Brand new
-Masqueology Brightening Mask, 1 application, New &amp; Sealed
-Ahava Revival Bath Salts in "Mandarin-Cedarwood", 8.5 oz, New &amp; Sealed (see pic) _Pending trade_
-Ada Cosmetics, Golden Bronzer (loose powder), 1 gram, New &amp; Sealed, Sample size
-Comodynes Urban Cosmetics Self-Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color Towelette (2) 
    Non BB items for trade:
-Dior Addict to Life, eau de toilette, .017 fl oz, Brand New in box, "deluxe size"
-Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide, Brand new, .25 fl oz (from Sample Society)
-Colorescience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff, Brand new, 1g /.035 oz in Illuminating Pearl Powder (from Sample Society)
-WEN Cleansing Conditioner, Sweet Almond Mint, 2 fl oz, Brand new &amp; sealed (myglam)  _Pending Trade_
-Philosophy Amazing Grace shampoo, bath &amp; shower gel, brand new, sealed, 2 fl oz (from QVC Test tube)
    Full Size Products:
-WEN Pomegranate Styling Creme, 6 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap)
-WEN Pomegranate Finishing Treatment Creme, 4 fl oz, Brand new from qvc (Reserved for full size swap)
-Mally Evercolor Shadow Stick in Twilight, w/Box-Tried 1x (from QVC Test Tube)  _Pending Trade_  
-Clinique Quickliner for Eyes in Really Black, Full size, brand new
-Wet &amp; Wild, Single Eyeshadow in Nutty, .06 oz, Full sized &amp; sealed
-Stila Illuminating Finishing Powder in Gold, .32 oz, Full sized, tested 3-4x, more than 90% full   
-Ardell Fashion Lashes Starter Kit #116 in Black, comes w/Lash Grip Eyelash Adhesive .09 oz &amp; Eyelash Applicator. Brand new in package
-Pur-lisse Pur-lip comfort, daily lip nourisher, .5 oz (Brand new, full size, from myglam) 
-Napolean Perdis Blush in Mosiac. Tested few times. Full Size, .46 oz (see pic)  _Pending Trade_
-Tarte LipSurgence Natural Lip Luster in Sweet (Full size .10 oz) This item is 95% full - I can sanitize. (see pic)
-Tarte SmolderEyes Amazonian Clay Waterproof Liner in a Plum Brown/Bronze color. No Color listed (Full size, .0056 oz)
This item is 95% full and has been sharpened. (see pic)    _Pending Trade_
        Miscellaneous:
-Nume Coupon (from Myglam)
-Teaforte Cucumber Mint (from Birchbox)
-Paperdolls Coasters (2) (from Birchbox)
-Glossybox Blush Brush (from Glossybox May 2012)
  My Wishlist:
-Algenist products (eye balm, moisturizer, etc)
-Zoya Summer collection in Lara. (I prefer non-metallic/shimmery colors. More opaque &amp; creamy colors)
-Zoya Feel Collection in Kristen, Avery (I prefer non-metallic/shimmery colors. More opaque &amp; creamy colors)
-Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Stain
-Philosophy Miracle Worker Moisturizer/Serum/Eye Cream
-Julep in Taylor (Royal Blue)
-JEWELMINT PIECES: Empress, Golden Goose, Here to Eternity, Mystic Falls, Forever Audrey, etc. 
-Number 4 High Performance Hair Care Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect
- July MyGlam items - pouch, lip products. 
-July Birchbox items- I axed this sub-so interested to see what's available
-Zoya base coat or top coat


**If you see something that interests you-please Private Message me, especially if you have July's Birchbox &amp; July's myGlam subs-I'm very interested in those items as I have axed those subs. Thanks!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 6, 2012)

*updated on next page.*


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

Added a Few Things:

New Stuff in *BOLD*

*Glossybox:*Ofra  Eyeshadow in Never Black (pretty but I only where shimmery eyeshadow)

Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment Fine/Normal (I've heard this works really well but I have thick curly hair and have to use a specific treatment that works to control it)

vBeaute 3 Step Treatment Pack

Ahava Mineralr Botanic Cream Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig (smells amazing but I have body wash out the EARS!)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic (will throw in with a trade if anyone would like it)

Glossy Box Brush

*Birchbox:*

*Zoya in Noel (mini)*

*Zoya in Caroline (one of the blogger collection)*

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF .5 Fl oz

Color Club Disco Nap                                                                                                                                          

Thick pink twistband headband (got in a trade, does not have the tag on it)

*My Glam*

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

April Shiny BagAll Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes   

*Julep *  

 Rose, January, *Eva (swatched 1x)**, Mandy (swatched 1x),  Jessica (used on 3 nails)*

*Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint*  

*Look Bag*

*The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green**Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

Loreal Pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

*Misc. through trades/store/etc*

*Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)*

*Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R (got a duplicate but would still use so probably only trade for wish list item)*

*UD Liner in Covet (pretty teal green, just not for me, used once with a throw away brush) *

*Revlon Custom Eye in Metallic Chic ( got in a trade, love this also but I already have it, beautiful colors)*

*The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink)*

Befine Night Cream .5 fl oz

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence

*Milani Nail Laquer Once Coat Glitter in Purple Gleam*

*Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)*

*Sinful Colors Polish in Unicorn (pastel yellow color, used once for an accent n**ail)*

*Mary Kay Satin Hands Fragrance Free Hand Cream .75oz*  

*Here is my wishlist:*

*Stila Waterproof Eyeliner in Royal (really want)* *or the Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner in Purple (a friend got this in her early July BB and it is so pretty)*

*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner Essie bikini So Teeny/strong&gt;*

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange) or bauble bar jewelery  

Revolution Freedom Organic BB in Blushed

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 

Kinky Curls Knot Today 

Zoya Beach and Surf in Rory, or Carly  

Almost any of the Julep June colors: Claire,  Morgan, Lauren, O Canada, Rose, Amy, Georgia, Sandra, Freida,  

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

 

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not very picky so try me*


----------



## brio444 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Updating*

Still can't post my own trade thread, though I have more than 15 posts.  Weird.  

Feedback on other sites, since I can't get a trade thread here yet! 

ebay: http://myworld.ebay.com/brianne2002

etsy (seller):  http://www.etsy.com/people/zombebe/feedback

thebabywearer.com(same username, brio444): http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/itrader.php?u=124525

All products unopened/unused unless otherwise noted.

Perfume:

Philosophy Amazing Grace 10ml rollerball (this is a full size roller ball, I believe)

Chloe eau de toilette 1.2ml vial card

Clean - Warm cotton, 2 vial cards

Wonderstruck vial card (I think I have 3 of these)

Juicy Couture vial card

Kat von D adora vial card

Skin stuff/makeup:

Murad - Clarifying cleanser 2oz - pending!

benefit porefessional 7.5ml 

Urban decay de-slick in a tube 5ml - i have two of these, one in the box, one w/o a box. on hold

Jurlique - moisture replenishing day cream, 15 mL

Kiehl's clearly corrective dark spot solution - I opened the box/card thing.  I don't know why.  I have no dark spots, so I'm not even sure why I was looking.  4mL

it cosmetics Bye Bye Pores micro powder, translucent, 1.2g

bare mineralsdeluxe foundation sample - medium beige with card and mini kabuki brush

Dr Jart from BB (so, you know, barely full)

VIP Expert by Terry foundation in Apricot Light 2mL packets x2

Laura Mercier foundation primer .5oz

*just added* Jouer LMT from July SS, bronzed, 5mL (I think??)

*just added* Vincent Longo double ended lip pencil - grape/lavender lite, full-size, swatched on hand

Hair:

Nick Chavez volumizing shampoo 2oz

Wella professionals enrich treatment thing from GB 25mL pending

Tresseme split remedy shampoo/conditioner 1oz. each

garnier fructis color shield foil packets.34 fl oz

Amika oliphica hair oil treatment with argan oil 10mL - opened and used once before I realized it was had a silicone in it!

Living proof no frizz styling treatment "striaght making for think to coarse hair" .33 oz packet

Nails:

Zoya, fullsize, Tracie (swatched)
Impress purple set from Influenster Mom box

Impress Red set

Incoco set from BB, I think - black and glitter snakeskin (I think? maybe some other animal print?)

Looking for:

Origins checks and balances

kerastase fluide crystaliste (or whatever that was called from the BB gossip girl boxes)

eyeko fat eye sticks, old gold (have petrol already)

I'm a silicone-free hair girl, so other non-silicone things are a maybe

Marvis toothpaste

Miracle skin transform 

*modcloth headband* - any print!! esp green deer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shea Terra - vanilla or another?  not lavender.  

tarte lipsurgence - most colors

Try me!


----------



## channelzero (Jul 6, 2012)

I've only traded on here once (great swap with missionista in february) but I have feedback on other forums (bpal.org, mua). I haven't been a very active swapper for a year or so, though, so if you're an active member on here and would like me to send first and/or with delivery confirmation I'm happy to.

Not a ton, but here's what's up for trade. Everything is unused/untested unless otherwise noted, and I'm happy to provide pics if you want to see them.

Birchbox 


Comodynes self-tanning towelettes (the two single-use ones from my bb)
Likewise daily skincare moisturizer +50spf uva/uvb sunscreen 5ml (.15fl. oz)

Julep

Mischa (never opened)

Nessa (never opened)

America (used for one mani)

Marisa (used for one mani)

Boris and Nicole (used for one mani)

other


*glossybox *Oscar de la Renta eau de parfume "live in love" .1fl oz/4ml (tried once on clean wrist)
*beautyfix* alterna bamboo smooth Kendi oil dry oil mist 1fl. oz./30ml 
sally hansen Salon effects nail polish strips in Laced Up 

Lorac TANtalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer .4fl. oz./12 ml (gwp from Ulta)

If anyone wants them, I also have three 1ml single use packets of jouer luminizing moisture tint. One each in bronzed, glow, and golden. I'll mail these as an extra with any swap--they're all too dark for me.

No wishlist yet, but I'm not very picky--as you can tell, I hang on to most of my samples!  The only skincare items I'm interested in are masks,eye treatments, and maybe exfoliators, though, and I'm not one for bronzers (face or body). Other than that, try me!


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 6, 2012)

First off, a HUGE THANK YOU! to all the ladies who responded to my toothpaste post! Now I have another question.... lol dun dun dun!!

TO all the Glossybox subscribers- are you all using your boxes? If not, I can use another 2 or 3 and I'm currently unsubbed =( Im using them for my nail polish storage for now, and to store all the goodies I trade on here. =] 

Anyways, I'd be willing to pay the shipping to get it to me. Let me know!!


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 6, 2012)

Another Great trade with Miss6aby! Love trading with her! Communication was amazing and everything came package wonderfully!!! Thanks for 3 great trades Gaby!


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 6, 2012)

Okay so I have a few things up for trade. Please let me know if you are interested in anything. I have had great trades with people here and they can vouch for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will only ship to the US. Thanks so much and can't wait to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

1. MAC naked lunch eyeshadow. Only used 2-3x.

2. Laura Mercier depoted eyeshadow in St. Germain. It's in a plastic protective case with Laura Mercier printed on the top. Only swatched once.

3. Brand New Still in Package. Covergirl Lash blast mascara in black.

4. All 3 Wet n Wild holiday palettes from 2011. The baked collections. Baked not fried, baking a cake and bake off contest. These were only swatched once.

5. Kat Von D palettes in Metal Orchestra and True Romance. These shadows have only been swatched. There is one cream eyeshadow in each palette that have almost dried out. But that's to be expected they came out a while ago.

6. Tons of covergirl cheekers blushes. Just let me know if you are interested in these and I can message you the colors I have.

7. Laura Gellar at long lash mascara.

8. Urban Decay 24/7 liquid liner in perversion. Brand New.

9. Too Faced liquified palette. Only the palette is inlcluded. One or two shadows were used a few times other than that they have only been swatched once.

10. Coach ring is size 8 I believe. I don't have the paper work but I assure you it's authentic. It's silver and black I will include a picture now so you can see it. I have had it for a year and never wore it.( I have seen it sold for 70.00 online sometimes more so I would like for this to be for something on my wishlist. Would be open to other offers though just message me and I am sure we can work something out.) 



There is alot more I am sure so please message me if you are interested or looking for anything. Below is my wishlist. Thanks so much!!!

Wishlist:

1. Nars blushes or any nars products

2. Benefit blushes, especially Dallas

3. Anything MAC!!!

4. I know it's a stretch but the Urban decay Alice in Wonderland Palette and the 15th anniversary palette.

5. Tarte blushes

anything else you have please message me I love trading so I am sure we will work something out! Have a great day everyone!

Oh and the picture of the coach ring was one I found online I can send you that I will take if you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 6, 2012)

I am putting my entire July Sample Society box up for trade if anyone is interested, let me know and I will check out your list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 6, 2012)

Updated 7/5


----------



## Coocabarra (Jul 6, 2012)

Personal Trade Page: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

What I have for trade:

*New

*[SIZE=12pt]Wonderstruck* Taylor Swift sample[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=12pt]Julep* Nail Polishes in Sofia and Anne[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]**Eyeko * Fat Eye Stick in Black[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]*Urban Decay* 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Radium (travel size from MyGlam)[/SIZE]

*Skin79* VIP Gold Collection Super+ BB Cream triple function, Whitening, SPF 25, and Wrinkle Improvement. (Deluxe Size Sample)

**Skin79* Light pink tube - Diamond Collection, The Prestige BB Cream (Deluxe Sample)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Jurlique* Balancing Foaming Cleanser (Full Size, 6.7oz.)

**Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

**Orofluido* (Deluxe Sample)

**Fresh* Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment (Deluxe sample)

**Fresh* Sugar Lip Treatment (Deluxe Sample)

**Comodynes* Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes x4

**J**ouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze (sample tube from Birchbox)

**Marvis* Whitening Toothpaste (May Glossybox)

**Ofra* *Cosmetics* Eye shadow ICE in Dumb Plum

**Amore* Pacific hydrating gel

**Kiehl's* Abyssine Cream

**Stainiac* in Beauty Queen (x2)

**Urban* Organic Perfume Oil

**Modcloth* Headband (red w/white polka dots)

What I am interested in trying:

Blow Pro Bleach Blow Texturizing Mist

Pore Refining or Brightening Masqueology Mask

Zoya in Kimber

Blinc Mascara

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

*Shea Terra* Organics Shea Butter

Beauty Addicts Mascara

Interested in trying other thing, so PM me with your offer!


----------



## jac a (Jul 6, 2012)

running a little low on bb items, but i added some new full sized items. please check my link as i keep updating it for trades. it's just easier that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all new and unopened otherwise noted* https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 7, 2012)

Updated and Organized: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 7, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 7/07/12***

*Glossy Box*


*OFRA Cosmetics* Eye Shadow ICE in Goldilocks
*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Juicy Couture CHARMED/S Sunglasses in Pink*





***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the pair in my possession.***
*(Like New Condition/Case Not Included)*

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*June Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used
* *

*Free Extras with Trade*


Birchbox Magnet

Show Stopper Tape


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 
*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Ouidad Products * 
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes

*benefit beauty bag *


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 7, 2012)

*updated*

*below!*


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a question for all of you professional traders!  I'm so jealous of how awesome you guys do, getting to help people get what they want and in turn getting extras of what you need.  I've joined the club and am putting my big toe in.  But I'm coming up against a problem.  So far I'm involved with an amazing trade for 3 months of Canadian beauty boxes for 3 months of U.S. beauty boxes with an awesome MakeUpTalker.  She researched everything and I know that postage will be a fair amount on that size of package going internationally, but we both know that and it's similar for both parties and if mine is a bit over, I'll Paypal her to make it even (because I broke down and subbed for just one more box than she did. . . they call my name, what can I say??

Anyway, I've participated in one other swap so far with a great partner and we were both very happy.  But I think I'm doing the postage thing wrong.  I sent her a Skindinavia 4 oz. Makeup Finishing Spray and put it in a large Ziplock bag, rolled that and rolled it in 3 layers of colored tissue and tied it with a ribbon.  I added a notecard to thank her and some extra tissue for cushioning on top and bottom.  I used a padded bubble envelope (I recycled on of the bright pink MyGlam mailers) and went to USPS.com and bought postage on there.  I overguesstimated that it was 8 oz. just to be sure so that she wouldn't run into any problems and it ended up being about $6.75.  Is that right?  Am I using the wrong type of postage?  It was from Florida to California.  How do you all do it?  What is your average mailing price?  I'd love to do way more trades, but if it gets to be too expensive for mailing then it seems that I may get a better deal just buying the samples.  Could you please help?  I have so many great products that I'd love to swap and give appreciative homes and there are a few things out there that I'd love to get extras of.  Thanks so much in advance, you guys are the best.  Feel free to pm me if you don't want to put your "business" out there, or I'm sure that other girls are wondering the same thing if you want to post here.


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 7, 2012)

Jackieblueâ€™s Swap List

(I am on eBay as Jackieblu (no â€œeâ€ on the end) if youâ€™d like to see my feedback there.)

I will ship to the U.S. only. I would be thrilled to send you multiple items for something I want/need. Please contact me with your idea for a swapâ€¦you never know!

Trade List (all items new unless otherwise noted):

Full Size:
Covergirl Lash Blast Volume mascara in brown (still in hang card pack unopened)
Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey (Tried a few times but I donâ€™t think I will ever wear this. You can barely even tell it was ever tried. I can sanitize it or you can.) HELD

Sample Size:
Beauty Blender Cleanser (from June Birchbox)
Tarte Lipsurgence in Enchanted HELD (Tried a few times but I donâ€™t think I will ever wear this. I can sanitize it or you can.)
Kerastase Cristalliste Luminous Perfecting Shampoo for fine long hair 10 ml foil packet from Birchbox
TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Shampoo
TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Conditioner
Benefit the Pore Professional .15 ml foil on card (x2)
Bare Minerals The Perfect Cleanse foil packet on card sample
Loreal Paris Magic Lumi Light Infusing Primer (small foil sample on card)
Bodycology Wild Poppy nourishing body cream 7 g /.25 oz foil packet
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Garnier Fructis Color Shield Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Aveeno Active Naturals Living Color Color Preserving Shampoo and Conditioner for Medium-Thick Hair (.3 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Crest 3D White single use toothpaste sample in foil + single use whitestrips sample in foil (1 upper and 1 lower) attached to card.

Most Wanted:
Skin 79 Oriental Gold BB
Eye creams (anti-aging)
Skin creams (anti-aging, moisturizers)
Urban Decay Primer Potion (for eyesâ€¦original or eden)
Truly matte eyeshadows (especially neutral shades)
Deva Curl ArcAngel, Angel, Mister Right
Tarte matte LipSurgence

Not that into:
Nail stuff
Lip Gloss or really shiny/sparkly lip treatments
Shimmery/sparkly/glittery eyeshadows or makeup

Feel free to PM with questions. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## clchild (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a Tarte Lipsurgence, Modcloth Headband (green), and lots of Urban Decay and a few Philosophy items up for swap. Check it all out https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127080/clchilds-trade-list

I'd _really_ love to swap for:

*St. Tropez self tanner*

Beauty Blender (sponge, not cleanser)

*Benetint, Posietint*

*Living Proof Frizz (from June Myglam)*

*Melvita Floral Water (Rose)*

Hair oils/masks

Masqueology masks

*Keihls exfoliating bar soap from BB Man*


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 7, 2012)

*Trade list! (New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

Full Size Beauty Addicts Mascara (opened to look at the brush) [pending]

June Jacobs green tea and cucumber body balm 1.7oz (opened to sniff)

Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment Fine/Normal (June GB)

bliss tried + blue body lotion .5oz

benefit poisetint deluxe sample

Nicole by OPI Paparazzi don't preach

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow pad (x2)

Kinerase Restructuring Firming cream .24 oz

full size color club in blue-ming

full size Essie in mojito madness

cynthia rowley bandaids (x2)

Aveeno active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

Benefit Lookin' to Rock Rita .34oz

Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen SPF 40

Tom Ford Violet Blonde Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz

Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm SPF 20 in Nude Glow (0.17 oz)

Dermadoctor Photodynamic Therapy - 0.067 oz (x2)

tarte Clean Slate 360Â° Creaseless 12-Hr Smoothing Eye Primer 0.09 oz

tarte Clean Slate Flawless 12-Hr Brightening Primer 0.25 oz [on hold]

clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

willa clear face moisturizer .5oz [on hold]

Color Club Disco Nap .25oz

Laura Mercier repair serum

John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample

aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz [on hold]

full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

Philosophy retractable powder brush

Glossybox powder brush

*things I would LOVE*:

SheaTerra Body Butters (esp in Bananas and Baobobs)

Ahava body wash (from June GB)

algenist eye renewal balm

living proof volumizing products

supersmile toothpaste

any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)

any products for supercrazy baby FINE hair- would like to try hair rules shampoo from June BB

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Blinc mascara

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 7, 2012)

If anyone has the Benefit Dallas blush that they would want to trade please message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to try this blush. Thanks!


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 7, 2012)

UPDATED!


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 7, 2012)

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 

*OTHER*


Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Treatment 1 oz 
Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote

Tarte mineral bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11oz

Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (used 3 times)

Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new)

Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz

TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)
TheBalm plump your pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion my Fruit (Brand new still sealed)
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)
CoverGirl Classic Color blush in Rose Silk (still in packaging)
Lancome Juicy tubes in Copacabana Coffee
Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose
NEW! Benefit Thrrrob blush
NEW! MAC mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial
NEW! They're Real Mascara brand new in box
NEW! Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence (already have Achiote, lucky and Pouty)*

*Blushes*

*Melvita Spray*

*Too Faced Leopard Bronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 8, 2012)

*here is what I have to trade (not much, but oh well!)*

*sample to deluxe sample sizes only, unless otherwise stated:*

-MyGlam Makeup Bags Jan, March, April, May, June

**June bag is imperfect. Some of the strings are loose, can be cut, came this way.

-Full size lip quench (brand new).

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just dont like the brush

-OPI Black Crackle (swatched).

-Revlon Whimsical (brand new)

-Julep Sheryl (swatched). 

-Lancome Juicy Tube (Unopened).

-Sephora Waterproof Makeup Removed (used 1x, so not for me.) 1.69 fl. oz./50ml

-Japonesque Makeup Brush Holder

Wishlist -

TRY ME!


----------



## kahless (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question for all of you professional traders!  I'm so jealous of how awesome you guys do, getting to help people get what they want and in turn getting extras of what you need.  I've joined the club and am putting my big toe in.  But I'm coming up against a problem.  So far I'm involved with an amazing trade for 3 months of Canadian beauty boxes for 3 months of U.S. beauty boxes with an awesome MakeUpTalker.  She researched everything and I know that postage will be a fair amount on that size of package going internationally, but we both know that and it's similar for both parties and if mine is a bit over, I'll Paypal her to make it even (because I broke down and subbed for just one more box than she did. . . they call my name, what can I say??
> 
> Anyway, I've participated in one other swap so far with a great partner and we were both very happy.  But I think I'm doing the postage thing wrong.  I sent her a Skindinavia 4 oz. Makeup Finishing Spray and put it in a large Ziplock bag, rolled that and rolled it in 3 layers of colored tissue and tied it with a ribbon.  I added a notecard to thank her and some extra tissue for cushioning on top and bottom.  I used a padded bubble envelope (I recycled on of the bright pink MyGlam mailers) and went to USPS.com and bought postage on there.  I overguesstimated that it was 8 oz. just to be sure so that she wouldn't run into any problems and it ended up being about $6.75.  Is that right?  Am I using the wrong type of postage?  It was from Florida to California.  How do you all do it?  What is your average mailing price?  I'd love to do way more trades, but if it gets to be too expensive for mailing then it seems that I may get a better deal just buying the samples.  Could you please help?  I have so many great products that I'd love to swap and give appreciative homes and there are a few things out there that I'd love to get extras of.  Thanks so much in advance, you guys are the best.  Feel free to pm me if you don't want to put your "business" out there, or I'm sure that other girls are wondering the same thing if you want to post here.


 I would like to know how most of the people do postage too. I've shipped a few things recently for my first trades but I'm also worried about the costs of shipping eventually becoming more than the trades are worth. Getting tracking numbers also adds to the cost of shipping and, being a broke college student, I don't have a lot of money to spend on mailing things. What do most of you here do for your shipping to be able to keep doing trades?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kahless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would like to know how most of the people do postage too. I've shipped a few things recently for my first trades but I'm also worried about the costs of shipping eventually becoming more than the trades are worth. Getting tracking numbers also adds to the cost of shipping and, being a broke college student, I don't have a lot of money to spend on mailing things. What do most of you here do for your shipping to be able to keep doing trades?


 Mine is around $2 for each trade (some are $1.90 some are $2.35). I send first class. Delivery confirmation is $.85-- and I don't typically use it unless someone requests it because I have good feedback. They usually arrive in 2-3 days.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 8, 2012)

Also, reuse shipping mailers and check out the local dollar store for packing supplies. I use a digital scale and stamps.com /paypal for printing labels.


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Â I would like to know how most of the people do postage too. I've shipped a few things recently for my first trades but I'm also worried about the costs of shipping eventually becoming more than the trades are worth. Getting tracking numbers also adds to the cost of shipping and, being a broke college student, I don't have a lot of money to spend on mailing things. What do most of you here do for your shipping to be able to keep doing trades?


 I started a thread awhile back about printing first class postage at home. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126420/printing-usps-shipping-labels-at-home#post_1891845 Hope this helps some of you!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 8, 2012)

_***A ton of new items...a lot of this will go to a circular swap pretty soon so please let me know if you are interested in any of this! I will hold items for you if needed, just let me know.***_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


Eye Rock Eyeliners (never opened)
Dr. Jart BB Cream
Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

*Glossybox Samples:*


C.O. Bigelow Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea Body Lotion - 1 fl oz
J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
J.R. Watkins Lavender Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve - 0.25 oz (the size we got in our BB)
Tea Forte' Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
Benefit Garden of Good &amp; Eva (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING 
Benefit So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
Benefit High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz
Benefit Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
Pure DKNY Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
CellCeuticals CerActive - .33 fl oz - PENDING

H20 Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
H20 Face Oasis ultra hydrator .33 fl oz
Boscia Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
Vitabath Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly - . 25 fl oz. (travel size)
Victoria's Secret Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)
Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
MAC Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
Bliss rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
Philosophy Lit from Within cream blush in feel warm all over (NIB)
Philosophy Grace Art of Blushing in Pink Dreams (NIB) - PENDING 
Philosophy Heavenly light pink illuminator (NIB)
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Ransom (used once and sharpened - will sanitize)
The Balm Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo
C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor (Pretty sure it's full size..? Came from Beauty Army, if you look it up it's a pretty large size - used 2x's, not for me) - PENDING

J.R. Watkins Peppermint Lip Balm
O.P.I. Shatter in Navy Shatter
China Glaze Crackle Polish in Black Mesh
Ulta Nail Polish in Gold Tipped Rose
Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm (used 1x - will sanitize)

*Perfume Samples:*


Lolita Lempicka
Incanto Bliss
Donna Karan Cashmere Mist
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Versace Versus
Calvin Klein Forbidden Euphoria
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Pangea Lip balm
Shea Terra or Indie Lee products
Befine Night Cream
Tarte Lipsurgence
Zoya, O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x4!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants*


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 8, 2012)

I try to use a 6x9" bubble wrap mailer and it generally costs me about $3 for first class with delivery confirmation.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 8, 2012)

> I try to use a 6x9" bubble wrap mailer and it generally costs me about $3 for first class with delivery confirmation.


 Same here with 4X6. I found a good deal on amazon if anyone is looking. 25 bubble mailers $5 plus free shipping. Not very Big but Big enough for a few makeup and sample size products.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 8, 2012)

> I try to use a 6x9" bubble wrap mailer and it generally costs me about $3for first class with delivery confirmation.


 I reuse packages which is really helpful, it may not look as neat but most don't care about that as long as the items are what they expected. I also don't use dc conf. on the people I have traded with in the past. I do use it when I'm trading with a new Petsamo for both out sake! I also put it in the smallest envelope that it will fit it. Most of the time it runs about $2.80. My hubby thinks I waste to much $$$ doing it but it's more fun than going to a store and I'd have to drive an hour to get there!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 8, 2012)

> I reuse packages which is really helpful, it may not look as neat but most don't care about that as long as the items are what they expected. I also don't use dc conf. on the people I have traded with in the past. I do use it when I'm trading with a new Petsamo for both out sake! I also put it in the smallest envelope that it will fit it. Most of the time it runs about $2.80. My hubby thinks I waste to much $$$ doing it but it's more fun than going to a store and I'd have to drive an hour to get there!


 Agreed. The only packing material I buy is tape. Everything else is recycled from my subscriptions and trades. Oh, and gifts--tissue paper is very useful. Many trades would not be cost effective for me otherwise.


----------



## duckygirl (Jul 8, 2012)

*Birchbox:*

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

Stila Eyeshadow Card

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Arquiste Flor y Canto (2)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (2)

Kahina facial lotion

Kahina Argan oil

Ojon Restorative Conditioner

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Stila Liner in Curacao 

algenist lifting and firming cream (x2) PENDING

*Sample Society:*

Colorscience Pro Deluxe Puff illuminating Pearl Powder

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl mascara 

Murads Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+Color Fade Proof Fluide

Oscar de la renta live in love

Murad Clarifying cleanser

*Other Samples:*

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

MAD skincare Age corrective serum  ( 5 ml)

MAD skincare delicate daily moisturizer (5 ml)

1.7 oz purlisse milk delicate cleanser

Glamourdolleyes frankenglamour sample jar

Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer ( 1 oz) PENDING

VMV hypoallergenics  Illuminants Advanced Brilliance treatment (5ml)

VMV hypoallergenics Creammmy Rich Intensive Moisture Milk (5ml)

VMV hypoallergenics illuminants face-body-hand lotion ( 5ml)

*Full Size* VMV hypoallergenics Re-Everything Cleansing Cream 

apothederm moisturizing cream (.5 oz)

clinque all about the eyes

Wish List:

eyeko skinny liner in black, purple or olive

stila glitter liquid liner in starry

by terry comfort cream 

willa fresh foaming face wash

Kiehls abyssine cream

Caudalie premier cru eye cream

Revolution Beauty Balm in Sunkissed 

VMV hypoallergenics products

Tarte Lipsurgence

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe

masquelogy pore refining mask

number 4 super comb prep and protect spray

oroflurido

hair oils/serums

eye creams, anti aging products in general

any of the cologne samples from birchbox man

Or make me an offer!

*Great* trades with: mroxy0628, vogliadivintage, Scooby384, akharri785, JackieD, Luka822, Becca8093, lechatonrose, Lynda V x2, tigerlilyem, Amber Barrera, septellis, Dena Fletcher, miss6aby, wintersnowpeach, eschwanda


----------



## channelzero (Jul 8, 2012)

Back when I was swapping a lot of perfumes, I spent about $5 on a little kitchen scale at Target at someone's recommendation at it has been the best to have around. That way I don't have to try and find the time to weigh things at the post office, and I can use Paypal multiorder shipping which cuts the cost of delivery confirmation.  Like others have said, I keep a pile of mailers, bubblewrap, etc. to reuse as long as its in good shape.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 8, 2012)

Updated below.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 8, 2012)

UPDATE: 07/08/12 *What I Have for Trade (All brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*

3LAB "M" Cream, I'm guessing 0.25 oz? it doesn't say (BeautyFix)

Cures by Avance Age Defyer Eye cream, 0.5 fl oz (Dermstore)

Striking Multi-Peptide Serum, anti-aging, (I think it's full size) 1 fl oz (isthatodd.com)

Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair, deluxe sample jar, doesn't say size (Conscious Box)

DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight, 2 fl oz (Beauty Fix)

SkinMedica Age Defense Vitamin C+E Complex, deluxe sample, 0.25 oz (Beauty Fix)

Apothederm Moisturizing Cream, deluxe sample, 0.5 oz (Sircle Samples)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

MelanSol 100% Natural Sunscreen SPF20, sample tub doesn't say size

MelanSol 100% Natural Sunscreen SPF30, sample tub doesn't say size

MelanSol 100% Natural Sunburn Relief Gel, sample tub doesn't say size

The Good Home Co. Beach Days Hand Lotion, sample pouch doesn't say size

Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula two attached packets: Massage Lotion for Stretch Marks, 0.08 fl oz; Tummy Butter for Stretch Marks, 0.09 fl oz

Hawaiian Tropic Shimmer Effect After Sun Lotion in Coconut Papaya packet, 0.25 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender, full size, 3 fl oz (shespeaks)

A Perfume Organic perfume oil in Urban Organic, small vial half-full (Glossbybox)

*HAIRCARE*

Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Masque, 4 fl oz (Dermstore)

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair, 0.84 fl oz (Glossybox)

Aveeno Active Naturals Nourish &amp; Strengthen shampoo &amp; conditioner packets, 0.3 fl oz each

Garnier Fructis Color Shield shampoo &amp; conditioner packets, 0.34 fl oz each

Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment packet, 0.25 fl oz

*NAILS*

Flirt Designer Collection Nails, 1 pack of 24 nails (link to photo: http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/07/91/81/31/0007918131720_500X500.jpg)

Spoiled in Violet Femmes, full size (used twice)

Milani One Coat Glitter in Purple Gleam, full size (used three times)

Julep in Kelly, full size (used twice)

Julep in Portia, full size (used once)

*MAKEUP*

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, x2 (Dermstore)

Global Goddess i-Divine Eyecolor, 1.90g, shade: Kumaon brown (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Milani Runway eyes eye shadow in Royalty (shimmering rose), full size (used once)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

Ofra Eyeshadow Ice cream shadow in Dumb Plum, 14ml (Glossybox)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint packet in Opal, 0.03 fl oz

*OTHER*

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror x2 (BeautyFix) 1 left

Quilted black cloth makeup bag with handle (BeautyFix)

Redpoint powder brush (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium (Beauty Fix)

Concealer brush, full size, pink handle (MyGlam May bag)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

Poshe quick dry topcoat

Nail polish, especially "indie" ones, like from Etsy shops

Shea Terra Black Soap

Essie polish, especially Lady Like
Makeup Geek eyeshadow

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 hot pink triple action BB cream *

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)

Zoya polish, especially Wednesday

Missha BB cream shade #21
Masks and peels, especially pore-refining

Mario Badescu products, especially strawberry &amp; raspberry based items
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Items from Conscious Box

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone here is a list of the items I have at the moment. Let me know if anything catches your interest. Sorry for the very long post.

*Wishlist:*

*-Simple Face Towelettes*

*-Mally Eyeshadow Sticks*

*-Anything Healthy Sexy Hair*

*-Wen Conditioner*

*-Jewelmint jewelry pieces*

*-Twisthair ties*

*-Philosophy 1 oz purity**

*Other than that I really do not have a wishlist *

Full size:

-Natural Eye Kit from Rue 21 (its a dupe for Too Faced Natural Eye Palette, swatched colors as you can see they are shimmery) 

-Sheer Cover palette

-E.L.F. eyelid primer

-Clinique Pore Refining Solutions 

-Vapour Lipgloss in Hypnotic 

-NYX Tinted Lip Spa in Vintage &amp; Juicy

-Physicians Formula bronzer in Bronze Pearl

-Physicians Formula in Rose Pearl

-Milani baked blush in Luminoso 

-Maybelline mineral blush in True Peach

-Blossoms mineral eyeshadow in Dreamy Girl

-Milani Eyetech eyeliner in Black

-Victoria's Secret Midnight Kiss Body Shimmer

Deluxe Size Samples:

-Living Proof Frizz Styling Cream PENDING

-Pur ~ Lisse Gentle Soy Milk Cleanser

-Neutrogena Visibly Bright Cleanser

-Clinique Dual Lipstick &amp; Lipgloss

-Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser (2X)

-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer

-M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellant 

Nail Polish:

-Love &amp; Beauty in Yellow (From Forever 21)

-Pure Ice in Cheatin

-Sally Hansen Maximum Growth Plush in Trust Mauve 

-Color Club in Disco Nap (mini from Birchbox)

-Claire's Press on Nails in Zebra Print 

Foil Packets

-Aveeno Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

-Colorescience Glow &amp; Go Travel Puff


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry for triple posting


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry for triple posting


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 8, 2012)

Updated


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll only ship within the US!!

This is a little sparse right now, but I wanted to add my June Glossybox items. I would really really love to try the beauty addicts mascara!

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

For Trade from Birchbox:

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion and  Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Nuxe Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer

Eye Rock Designer Liner (opened but never used - four sets. I was curious as to what these looked like )

For Trade from Julep:

Kim

Chloe

Nicole

fast dry top coat (2/3 full)

Black travel/makeup bag

For Trade from June Glossybox:

Ofra Eyeshadow in Go Black

vbeaute triple sample pack: buying time, eye never, lite up

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for fine/normal hair

Miscellaneous:

Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch (Swatched)

OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy (Used on fingers twice)

Wishlist:

Tarte LipSurgence 

beauty addicts mascara

beauty so clean

Dermologica Microfoliant

twistband hairbands

Georgie Beauty Winks

tili bags

fresh Sugar lip treatment

essie as gold as it gets

Masqueology face masks

CR bandaids

the balm stainiac

I've listed specific items I would love to try or have more of, but I'm up for trying new stuff so message me!


----------



## jenn80802000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Available for trade Sisley-hydration intense anti age .14oz Vbeaute-eye repair cream 1 ml Vincent longo- lip liner duo sangria/white glimmer full size Borghese- Tono body cream 1 oz Ojon- volum advance conditioner 1oz Urban decay-24/7 eye liner radium Ahava- moisturizer normal to dry .51oz Dr jart- bb cream .06oz Oscar de la renta- live in love perfume .1oz Studio gear- lipstick color salsa full size LancÃ´me- gel radiance 4.2oz full size Supergoop- SPF 30 10ml face and body lotion Murad- clarifying cleanser 2oz Philosophy- take a deep breath .4oz oil free gel cream moisturizer The balm- stainiac tint beauty queen .04oz Alterna- bamboo shine luminous shine mist .85 oz Twistband-green Mod cloth-headband red white pokadots Got2b- powderful volumizing styling powder full size Miss beauty- nail bling from myglam Looking for Benefit Mac ud products Makeup brushes Black waterproof eyeliner pencils


----------



## jenn80802000 (Jul 9, 2012)

S


----------



## Crys83 (Jul 9, 2012)

> If anyone has the Benefit Dallas blush that they would want to trade please message me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want to try this blush. Thanks!


 How can u Have the audacity to be doing trades when u NEVER sent me out my package! I'm sure u r enjoying the 3 products I sent to you! Almost 2 mths and u still haven't sent out mine!!! SHADY is best word for this whole situation!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crys83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How can u Have the audacity to be doing trades when u NEVER sent me out my package! I'm sure u r enjoying the 3 products I sent to you! Almost 2 mths and u still haven't sent out mine!!! SHADY is best word for this whole situation!


 You may want to leave feedback for her/contact a moderator if you never received products! That's the best way to handle situations like this.


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 9, 2012)

deleted post.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

edited


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crys83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AmberStarr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If anyone has the Benefit Dallas blush that they would want to trade please message me
> ...


----------



## tameloy (Jul 9, 2012)

I have added even more items to my list (really cleaning out my stash).

Here is a link to my trade thread. I don't want to take up any more space on this thread!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126091/tameloys-trade-thread

As I stated before, please let me know if you are interested in any of these items ASAP, because a lot of them will be going toward a circular swap I am taking part in.

I am willing to hold items as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Crys83 (Jul 9, 2012)

> I have talked to a moderator. Many times actually. I sent her package and she sent mine. It took me a little longer to send it out because my son was in the hospital and she harassed me and is still doing so. She threatened to have people come to my house that she knew. I have children and that is in no way shape or form ok. I don't know why she keeps doing this but seriously it's like she is stalking this thread waiting for me to post something. Crys83 please leave meÂ alone. I have had great trades on here and I am sorry that your stuff didn't get to you in the time you wanted but life comes first. I sent your package. Just took me a little longer that it should have. But like I said my children come before ANYTHING else. Please just stop. I have ladies on here that can back me up that I am not a scammer or a theif as she is trying to make it sound like. Just take a look at my feedback. This is the ONLY person that has ever said I never sent things to her. I don't know what else to do. I have tried to ignore it but this is getting insane. Threatening to get people to come to my home over a few makeup items. It's not right. I didn't want to say anything on here about it because she assured me she would not be contacting me anymore and was not going to be on here anymore. But she keeps talking and now I think people deserve the right to know that I am not a theif. I sent her things to her it just took me longer. I have talked to a moderator about all this. I don't know what else to do. But I thought it was time people heard my side of the story. Please everyone be aware of Crys83. She will harass you and if you don't send her package out that day or whenever you said you would, even if you contact her and tell her there is a delay, she will not leave you alone. She is good for sending her stuff don't get me wrong she will send you a package and it was very nicely packaged. But it's honestly not worth what she will put your through. She has multiple names on here too she goes by so please be careful. Anyone I have had successfull trades with can vouch for me. I don't know what else to do but this.


.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crys83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (deleted by moderator)


 Maybe you need to contact the moderators and release your info to them; Amberstarr is still trading and you two may have had a bad experience/miscommunication. At this point, it looks like you may end up getting yourself blacklisted from the repeated posts. She's willing to send your items back, so that will be some compensation. Sorry you had such a bad experience, but usually that's the rare oddity, not the common one most of here have.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Crys83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (deleted by moderator)


I don't think that blasting each other publicly is really the way to handle this. There are obviously differing sides to the story, but this isn't the thread to yell at each other in.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think that blasting each other publicly is really the way to handle this. There are obviously differing sides to the story, but this isn't the thread to yell at each other in.


 Amen to that, because no one seems happy on either side any more!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think this is going to be resolved. It really is a bad situation where one says she didn't get it and the other cannot find the confirmation number proving it. I think the best thing to do for the person who didn't get it is to leave feedback so that way you won't feel like you need to comment when she post something. Then others can trade with her at their own risk. I know both sides are frustrated but fussing with each other is not going to make either of you feel better or solve anything. I'm sorry both of you have had this bad experience and hopefully both of you can move on from this and keep participating on MuT!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 9, 2012)

*Trade list! (New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

full size NARS nail polish in orgasm (swatched on one nail)

June Jacobs green tea and cucumber body balm 1.7oz (opened to sniff)

Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment Fine/Normal (June GB)

bliss tried + blue body lotion .5oz

Nicole by OPI Paparazzi don't preach

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow pad (x2)

Kinerase Restructuring Firming cream .24 oz

full size color club in blue-ming

full size Essie in mojito madness

cynthia rowley bandaids (x2)

Aveeno active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

Benefit Lookin' to Rock Rita .34oz

Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen SPF 40

Tom Ford Violet Blonde Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz

Too Faced Tinted Beauty Balm SPF 20 in Nude Glow (0.17 oz)

Dermadoctor Photodynamic Therapy - 0.067 oz (x2)

tarte Clean Slate 360Â° Creaseless 12-Hr Smoothing Eye Primer 0.09 oz

tarte Clean Slate Flawless 12-Hr Brightening Primer 0.25 oz [on hold]

clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

willa clear face moisturizer .5oz [on hold]

Color Club Disco Nap .25oz

Laura Mercier repair serum

John Varvatos Star USA cologne sample

aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz [on hold]

full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

Philosophy retractable powder brush

Glossybox powder brush

*things I would LOVE*:

SheaTerra Body Butters (esp in Bananas and Baobobs)

tea forte minteas

Ahava body wash (from June GB)

algenist eye renewal balm

living proof volumizing products

supersmile toothpaste

any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Blinc mascara

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 9, 2012)

Just wanted to share this... incase you like Apothederm's products.  The coupon code was sent to me alone with a bottle of serum.

25% off, expires 7/15/12: *NEWNAME *






 
$10 off, expires 7/31/12: *2SERUM*

If this is coming across as a promotional activity, please let me know.  I'm pretty new at this, I don't want to be 'that' person.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm willing to trade my color club nail polish in blue ming for another color or another item.  It's from the july 2012 birchbox.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 9, 2012)

This is just my opinion on the situation between Crys83 &amp; AmberStarr....

(deleted by moderator)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think situations like this show the importance of paying the extra few cents for delivery confirmation, holding onto important information until a trade has ended, and having consistent communication from the start to the end of a trade.


 100% agree


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Amen Fairest! Lapse of judgement on both sides and what a mess it's made for all parties involved! Ladies, protect yourselves and be careful!! Side note....you're able to look in your trash for messages/conversations past. I had to do that before when clarifying and double checking information in a swap for feedback purposes!


----------



## KristantheGreat (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, I belong to both birchbox and glossybox. So far from glossybox I'm willing to trade unopened, brand new:

Deluxe sample in a jar -Wella Professionals Enrich for fine/normal hair 25mL (0.84 fL oz)

Full size, worth $14 OFRA Ice Eyeshadow in Never Back (black) 14 mL

Willing to trade for anything really, I like eyeshadows (other than black), eyelines, lipgloss, nail polish.. PM me( I will be back once I get my BB lol


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 9, 2012)

deleted post.


----------



## mega789 (Jul 9, 2012)

* From Birchbox I have:*

 *Stila *- One Step bronze (tested 2x)

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning 

 *pur* - Tinted moisturizer (Fair used on half face)

*Glossybox:*

*AmorePacific* - Moisture Bound Refreshing hyrda-Gel

*Beauty Fix*

*Chella* - Enzyme Mask (full size)

*Phytomer* - Hydra Original Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 0.5 oz tube (Used 2x)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

* *

* MyGlam*

* FREEMAN* Goji Berry Hydration Mask

 *NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* History of Whoo - *(Most prestigious Korean skincare brand) Hwa Hyun Eye cream (packet)

* Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

* Etude House - *Aqua Sherbelor glowcream packet

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* SKIN79 - *VIP Gold BB cream foil. (can get a few uses out of) 

* Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz)

* Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

* karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

* Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

* Mario Badescu - *Ceramide Herbal eye cream 

* Mario Badescu* - Special Cucumber Tonic

* Apivita Deep cleansing green clay mask packet*

* Dermalogica - *MAP-15 regenerator Age Smart

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for  mature hair (.34oz).

* Murad Firming Bronzer with spf - *for face and body 1oz tube (used 1 time)

* M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk and Nutrient Moisturizer 0.07 Each*

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz x 2*

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask, Restorative, Intensive hydrating treatment (5oz)

*wembe* - Amazonian Soul Passion Fruit Cleansing Blend (Natural Vegans Soap)

*The Republic of Pink Bliss* - Day Cream 1x &amp; Night Cream 1x(Perfect Pomegranate)Each1.7oz

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*Revlon* - Age Defying Face illuminator (Gold light, swatched)

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

*Wish List:*

*N4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect &amp; other N4 products*

*Stila Set and Correct powder*

*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Purple  or Teal*

Gloss Moderne

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Korean skin products and BB creams*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang, heather4602, MissLindaJean (2x), eclipsechick08, Scooby384, thriftintogear, tessak**.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 9, 2012)

These threads are not a place or this. PM each other. This is not a very good way to make yourselves look good on here. Let's all drop this. It's a bit much and this place is meant for happiness!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 9, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***Updated 7/09/12***

*Glossy Box*


*OFRA Cosmetics* Eye Shadow ICE in Goldilocks
*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz. (x2)

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection* 
*beautyblenderÂ®*

*Laura Geller lipstick*

*Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds*

*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*

*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy*

*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Ouidad Products * 
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes

*benefit beauty bag *




_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 10, 2012)

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 

*OTHER*


Ion Repair Solutions Effective Care Treatment 1 oz 
Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote

Tarte mineral bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11oz

Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (used 3 times)

Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new)

Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz

TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)
TheBalm plump your pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion my Fruit (Brand new still sealed)
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)
CoverGirl Classic Color blush in Rose Silk (still in packaging)
Lancome Juicy tubes in Copacabana Coffee
Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose
NEW! Benefit Thrrrob blush
NEW! MAC mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial
NEW! They're Real Mascara brand new in box
NEW! Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence (already have Achiote, lucky and Pouty)*

*Blushes*

*Melvita Spray*

*Too Faced Leopard Bronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to other offers just ask =)*


----------



## andsgrl (Jul 10, 2012)

Updated 

Jewelmint Fine Tune Necklace

Comodynes self tanning towelettes

apothederm stretch mark cream

Julep Leah

Eco tints rose quartz (from eco emi)

Question-  How do I add a photo?  Every time I try, it says "You don't have permissions to create attachments"


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 10, 2012)

Updated 7/10


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I recall contacting you in regards to the trade you made with her and you never replied to me. Have you left her negative feedback or are you just posting here to warn people about her? Out of the seven posts you've made almost all are in regards to AmberStarr.  I'm not siding with anyone in the matter but I will have to enforce the Terms of Service if your posts are just against AmberStarr and nothing else since your posts are not contributing to MUT.
> ...


 Zadidoll, or any other moderators: Are you allowed to move their back and forth argument and accusations from this thread? It's way beyond any warning that might be useful.


----------



## annacristina (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm new to this, but I do thave decent feedback on eBay and Etsy!

Birchbox For Trade: 


Melvita Rose FLoral Water 
Orbie Shampoo &amp; Conditioner for Beautiful Color 
Joya - Ames Soeurs Parfum
Dr Jart + Premium Beauty Balm 

Cynthia Rowley Band Aids 

Stila "It's Go Time" Lip Glaze in Camera _NEW_

Birchbox Headphones_ NEW_

Minteas Mints - Lemongrass Yuzu_ NEW_


Wishlist


Eyeko Fat Stick (Either Petrol Blue, Chocolate Brown or Old Gold) 
Eyeko Liquid Eyeliner

Missha #27 BB Cream
Modcloth headband
Stila Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Black
Tarte Matte Lipsurgence in any color except Lucky
Algenist moisturizer
Some kind of liquid eyeliner in black
Fast dry top coat

Try me!


----------



## annacristina (Jul 10, 2012)

Oops posted twice, sorry!


----------



## pobox607 (Jul 10, 2012)

*updated July 10, 2012* Please note that All items are new and unopened, unless otherwise noted. I am a current subscriber to Birchbox, Glossybox, and Sample Society - so check back regularly for updates. Sorry, but I can only ship to the USA at this time. Please let me know if you have any questions! Looking forward to some great trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*FOR TRADE:* *Alterna* Bamboo Style Boho Waves, 0.85 fl. oz. _(pending)_ *A Perfume Organic *Urban Organic Oil, vial *BareMinerals* Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for combination skin, 0.17 fl. oz. *Comodynes* Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color Towelettes, 2 towelette packets *Estee Lauder* Tuberose Gardenia Private Collection eau de parfum spray, .05 fl. oz *Face Stockholm* Hello Merlot for J.Crew nail polish, 0.3 fl. oz *Gilchrist &amp; Soames* Body Lotion with vitamin E, 1.1 fl. oz. *Gorgeous Cosmetics* Base Perfect Liquid Foundation, packet sample *OleHenriksen* Truth Serum Collagen Booster, 0.05 fl. oz. *Perricone MD* Firming Facial Toner, 2 fl. oz. *SheaTerra Organics* Bananas and Baobabs whipped Shea butter, 1 oz. _(pending)_ *StriVetctin-SD* Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks &amp; Wrinkles, .75 fl. oz. *Urban Decay *Complexion Primer Potion, 0.17 fl. oz. _Willing to throw in for free with any trade: __Body Shop Mango Body Butter (sample from sephora)_ WISH LIST *Ahava* Dead Sea Salt Liquid Dead Sea Salt; Nourishing Body Wash; Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash; Purifying Mud Mask *Alterna* UV+ Color Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide *Amika* Obliphica Nourishing Mask; Obliphica Hair Treatment *Amore* Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel *Arquiste* Flor y Canto; L'Etrog *Atelier Cologne* Vanille InsensÃ©e Petite Cologne; Cologne TrÃ¨fle Pur Cologne *beautyblenderÂ® * *Blinc* Mascara *Borghese* Botanico Eye Compresses; Tono Body Lotion; Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar for Face and Body *Burberry* Beauty Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick in Copper No. 202 *BVLGARI *Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette *BY TERRY *CrÃ¨me de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream *Caudalie* Premier Cru The Eye Cream; Vinoperfect Cell Renewal Night Cream; VinoPerfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 *Deborah Lippman* Nail Polish - On the Beach, My Old Flame; Stripper To Go *Dermalogica* Daily Microfoliant *Diptyque* Philosykos Eau de Toilette *Fekkai* Brilliant Glossing Cream *FusionBeauty* LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15 *Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque *Guerlain* Shalimar Parfum *Jouer* Lip Enhancer *Kate Spade NY* Twirl *KÃ©rastase* Elixir Ultime *Kiehl's* Abyssine Cream + *Klorane* Smoothing and Relaxing Patches for Tired-Eyes with Cornflower; Shampoo with Chamomile *Masqueology* Masks *Murad *Hybrids Skin Perfecting Primer Acne &amp; Shine Control; Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer *Ouidad *Moisture Lock Leave-in-conditioner *Phyto* Phyto 9 Creme; Phytonectar Oil; Huile d'Ales Treatment; PhytokaritE Mask; Phytojoba Mask; Phytonectar Shampoo; Phytojoba Shampoo *Ren* Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask *RGB* Nail Polish - Beach, Punch, Dove *Shu Uemura* Art of Hair Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil; Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo *Sisley-Paris* Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration *Skyn Iceland* Icelandic Relief Eye Pen *Stila* One Step bronze *VbeautÃ©* - Lite Up, Buying Time, &amp; Eye Never *Zoya* Nail Polish


----------



## Tyari (Jul 10, 2012)

We are working to resolve this. Sorry for the inconvenience.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Zadidoll, or any other moderators: Are you allowed to move their back and forth argument and accusations from this thread? It's way beyond any warning that might be useful.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We are working to resolve this. Sorry for the inconvenience.


 It's not an inconvenience, crap happens..I'm treating it as a reminder of where I don't wanna end up, regarding swapping! Lesson to be learned. Professio caveo..lol my pooey latin translation


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 10, 2012)

To all my members. The situation between AmberStarr and Crys83 is being moderated by us. At this point in time both ladies are no longer to use the forums to rant about the other person. If they wish to discuss something they need to do it via PM but knowing how Amber feels she wants no communication from Crys83 and will be sending the items back to Crys83. We're well aware of the situation and unfortunately the staff have been told if the "war" between Crys83 and AmberStarr does not stop then infractions will be issued - 50 points = autoban from the site and it only takes (at most) five infractions unless the harassment infraction is used at which point it take only two total infractions as the harassment one is worth 40 points.

This thread is for the members to post the items they have to swap. As another reminder to all members please do the following when you swap.


Create your own thread - post the link here in this thread or the contents of your thread in this thread - but have your own thread so you and the person you're trading with can leave feedback for each other. The lesson with Elizabeth showed that many of you did not and as a result she had a neutral trading profile when in reality is was VERY negative. Crys83 has the right to leave negative feedback (ONE) on AmberStarr's profile for that trade.
*ALWAYS* using tracking or delivery confirmation if sending via first class. I'm guilty of not using either one all the time but when swapping with someone you don't know or who is new to these forums then use it. You can pay for priority shipping online and it's typically only $5.15 for a small priority box. First class mail - depending on if you mail it from the Post Office or through a vendor like The UPS Store (35% more expensive) - can cost as little as $2.35 and add delivery confirmation for 85 cents it's still under $3.50. That extra 85 cents (it's much more at The UPS Store) is your proof you mailed it out and it was delivered.
Do NOT trade with new swappers to MUT for lots of products that have a high value. Even if you got the items out of Birchbox or MyGlam some of the items values are $20+ dollars so don't send four items whose value are each over $20 because you'll be $80+ if the trade goes bad and while you may have paid $10 here, $15 there you're still out the value of the items if it goes bad. Start with inexpensive things that if it gets lost in the mail or the swap goes bad you're not out a whole lot of product with a high value.
Above all, USE the feedback system! Again, I mentioned in the first suggestion and I'll mention it again, it's absolutely important you leave each other feedback - good, bad or neutral - as it's the only real way to keep track of who is a good swapper and who isn't.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 10, 2012)

Red is new stuff- Still waiting on this month's BB and My Glam. Will update afterwards!

*Glossybox:*

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic (will throw in with a trade if anyone would like it)

Glossy Box Brush

*Birchbox:*

Melvita Floral Water Rose

*Zoya in Noel (mini)(hold)*

n)

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF .5 Fl oz

Color Club Disco Nap                                                                                                              

Thick pink twistband headband (got in a trade, does not have the tag on it)

*My Glam*

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

April Shiny BagAll Belle Blue Extreme Eyelashes   

*Julep *  

 Rose, January, *Eva (swatched 1x)**, Mandy (swatched 1x),  Jessica (used on 3 nails)*

*Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint*  

*Look Bag*

*The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green**Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

Loreal Pressed Eye Shadow in Sweet Chemise

*Misc. through trades/store/etc*

*Zoya in Lara*

*Too Faced Pink Leopard Brightening Bronzer(will be picky for this, would like to trade for wish list only)*

*Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)*

*Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R (got a duplicate but would still use so probably only trade for wish list item)*

*UD Liner in Covet (pretty teal green, just not for me, used once with a throw away brush) *

*Revlon Custom Eye in Metallic Chic ( got in a trade, love this also but I already have it, beautiful colors)*

*The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink)*

Befine Night Cream .5 fl oz (hold)

Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing Lipcolor in Confidence

*Milani Nail Laquer Once Coat Glitter in Purple Gleam*

*Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)*

*Sinful Colors Polish in Unicorn (pastel yellow color, used once for an accent n**ail)*

*Mary Kay Satin Hands Fragrance Free Hand Cream .75oz*  

*Here is my wishlist:*

*Stila Waterproof Eyeliner in Royal (really want)* *or the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Purple  or Teal/Turquoise color (a friend got this in her early July BB and it is so pretty)*

*Stila Lip Gloss*

*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner*

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange) or bauble bar jewelery  

Revolution Freedom Organic BB in Blushed

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 

Kinky Curls Knot Today 

Zoya Beach and Surf in Rory or Carly or any purple color  

Almost any of the Julep June colors: Claire,  Morgan, Lauren, O Canada, Rose, Amy, Georgia, Sandra, Freida,  

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

 

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not very picky so try me*


----------



## kahless (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the help regarding shipping! I've definitely got some options to look into now.






I also have an updated trade list! US trades only, please. Everything is unused unless noted; items in blue are new.

  *Skin* 
Clinique 3-Step Skin Care System (Type 3 - combination oily to oily skin, each bottle is 0.5 oz) 
Kate Somerville 360 Face Self-Tanning Pad (1 pad)

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion, SPF 60 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protection, SPF 42 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Benefiance Intensive Eye Contour Cream (0.17 oz; used a tiny amount once)

Peter Thomas Roth All Day Moisture Defense Lotion, SPF 30 (0.5 oz)

Supergoop! SPF 30 Everyday Face and Body Lotion (0.33 oz)

Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz)

_Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream (0.24 oz; used once)_

   *Makeup* 
Sephora Ultra-Smoothing Primer (0.27 oz) 
Smashbox Photo Finish UVA/UVB SPF 15 (0.25 oz) [pending]

MUFE Microfinish Powder (0.035 oz)

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen (0.04 oz)

NYX Eyebrow Shaper (full size)

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in sangria/white glimmer (full size; swatched once)

   *Perfume*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (0.04 fl. oz; vial card) 
  *Nail Polish* 
Zoya nail polish in America (full size) 
Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap (full size; swatched once)

   *Hair Care*

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect (1.45 fl. oz; used once) [pending] 
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment (0.84 oz)

   *Wishlist* 
Marvis Whitening Mint Toothpaste 
Eyeliners/eye makeup

Nail polish



I'm willing to combine some stuff in the list and I'm open to any items so just message me!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 10, 2012)

Updated


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 10, 2012)

*UPDATED*​  ​ _**Will ship within the US only__**_​  ​ *ITEMS FOR TRADE*

_*Just added* :_

_Mac Lipglass in "Oyster Girl" (swatched once)_

_Mac Lipglass Lip Gloss (swatched once)_

Makeover Essentials Shimmer Brush (bronze) Click to view

_Makeover Essentials Mascara Duo Click to view_

_Makeover Essentials Lip Trio, Lip Gloss &amp; Plumper Click to view_

Beauty Addicts Mascara full sz (on the fence)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream .24 oz

Shea Terra Organics Bananas &amp; Baobabs 1.0 oz

Wella Profesionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment 0.84 oz

A Perfume Organic (Urban Organic)

Impress Nails (Purple #56667)

Grey Dermstore Makeup Bag with mirror X2

Raw Natural Minerals Mineral Glow (Full size) X2

Cures Age Defyer Eye .5 fl oz

Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Mask 4.0 oz

Kronos Phyx Overnight Hair Repair Mask 1.0 oz

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray 1.0 oz

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo 2.0 oz

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner 2.0 oz

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Med. Dark 2.5 oz

Frizz Ease Finish Moisture Barrier Firm-Hold Hairspray 2.0 oz

Tressemme Fresh Start Dry Shampoo 2 oz

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner 1.0 oz

Borghese Body Soak .35 oz X2

Marbella Permanent Eyeliner

Jouer Lip Enhancer sample size X2

Jouer Lip Gloss Peony sample size

Jouer Lip Gloss Glisten sample size X2

Bvlgari Perfume Sample

Philosophy Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample

Nail Bling

Pink Twistband

_*Wishlist:*_

_Eyeliner_

_Bronzers_

_Lip Stains_

_Philiosophy_

_Living Proof_

_Lipsurgence_

_Revlon Just Bitten_

_Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment_

_Stila 1-Step Bronzer_

_Modcloths (any)_

_Beauty Blender and/or cleanser_




Mac &amp; Urban Decay

Please PM me if you're interested in anything. Make me an offer, I love makeup &amp; am pretty open to anything. Thanks!


----------



## bethm (Jul 11, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (full-size -- swatched)

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Julep Polish -- Kelly, Gayle, Brooklyn, Olivia, Alfre, Glenn, Maria, Basecoat, Fast Dry Topcoat (all are either new or swatched)            

Zoya in Lianne

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep Smoother 1.4 oz (travel size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Icelandic Relief Eye Pen (full-size -- used one time -- Sample Society)

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

Wishlist

Pretty light pink lipstick -- like MAC Lady Gaga Viva Glam -- I previously traded for this and got a counterfeit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zoya Polish in the new summer collection --- Lara, Reagan, Kimber, or Carly

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Other Facial Masks

Lorac / NARS

Michael Kors leg shine

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

_



_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, sillylilly05, heather4602, MeanWife, wintersnowpeach, Scooby384, angiepang1e, luckylilme, beautyboxgal


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 11, 2012)

*Updated on the next page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 11, 2012)

Will update when second box arrives! ...with the main account:

*Birchbox*

Violent Lips Lip Tattoo in Glitteratti (3 tattoos)

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection in Disco Nap (Gold)

Likewise Moisturizer + UVA/UVB Sunscreen SPF 50 (5ml/.15 FL oz - used once)

Tilli Ziplock Bag - Yellow Stripes Pattern (1 bag)

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (Lavender and Pumpkin, standard vial) New!

suki Balencing Kit (Five packets) New!

*Julep Maven*

Julep Daylight Defense SPF 30 (full-sized)

*Other Samples/Full Size Products*

Lancome teint idole foundation foil (0.0034 fl ounces)

e.l.f. Glitter Eye holiday book (12 full-sized eyeshadows, one applicator, one eyeliner, never opened!)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (LARGE packets, 10ml/0.34FL oz each)

*Wishlist* - I will easily take other things, but just in case you have these...

Stila Gloss

Dior Miss Dior

Zoya products

gloss moderne High Gloss masque

*Sucessful Trades With*

eschwanda

xlinds15x

zadidoll

glamourdolleyes
miss6aby


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 11, 2012)

UPDATED 7/11/2012

I'll only ship within the US!!

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

For Trade from Birchbox:

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion and  Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Nuxe Multi-Usage Dry Oil Golden Shimmer

Eye Rock Designer Liner (opened but never used - four sets. I was curious as to what these looked like )

xoxo Notecard and envelope from Gossip Girl BB

Jouer Birchbox Pink (BB sample size - swatched on the back of my hand once)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Rock Candy (swatched on the back of my hand once, threw away the box though)

For Trade from Julep:

Kim - swatched

Chloe - swatched

Nicole - swatched

Helena - used for one manicure

Susie - swatched

fast dry top coat (2/3 full)

Black travel/makeup bag

For Trade from June Glossybox:

vbeaute triple sample pack: buying time, eye never, lite up

Miscellaneous:

Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch (Swatched)

OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy (Used on fingers twice)

FACE Stockholm nail polish for J.Crew in Hello Merlot .3oz - swatched

Boots No. 7 Reviving Eye Gel 15ml/.5oz (received as a GWP, squeezed a teeny amount onto the back of my hand)

Wishlist:

Tarte LipSurgence 

beauty addicts mascara

beauty so clean

Dermologica Microfoliant

twistband hairbands

Georgie Beauty Winks

tili bags

fresh Sugar lip treatment

essie as gold as it gets

Masqueology face masks

I've listed specific items I would love to try or have more of, but I'm up for trying new stuff so message me!


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 11, 2012)

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula) *Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals *Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder *Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer *in Zoom! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

v    *Tarte Clean Slate *natural face primer ~ deluxe size brand new 11 ml (free gift from Ulta)

v    *Befine Night Cream ~ *Brand new, .5 oz, (chocolate ingredients)

v    *KTO Kelly Teagarden Organics *Vitality Rose and Cucumber Eye Cream ~ Brand new 10 ml

v    *Evie Evan *Firm and Repair Throat CrÃ¨me ~ Brand new deluxe size

v    *Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator ~ *Brand new in box, .5 oz

v    *Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray ~ *brand new, deluxe size sample from kit, no size listed on it (around the size of my pinky?*)*

v    *Beauty Blender Cleanser ~ *Brand new, sample size from Birchbox (I donâ€™t see an actual amount on it)

v    *Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded *~ FULL SIZE In box, swatched once with a clean powder brush

v    *Stila Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze ~ Brand new, will know color when July birchbox arrives*

v    *Blinc Mascara ~ Brand new July Birchbox*

v    *Stila In the Light Eye Shadow Palette Card ~ Brand New July Birchbox*

Wishlist:

v    *Boscia BB Cream *

v    *Boscia Blotting Linens*

v    *Laura Geller Lipstick*

v    *Amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask*

v    *Gloss Moderne Hair Masque*

v    *Amika Obliphica Hair Treatment*

v    Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vegeance perfume sample

v    Juliette Has a Gun Miss Charming perfume sample

v    Masqueology mask â€“ Brightening

v    Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie fake eye lashes or other fake eye lashes

v    My boyfriend is interested in trying out the Birchbox man products, please PM if you have ANY of those items available and I will see if he is interested J


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

U.S. trades only...Items are new and unused, unless specified...If new to swapping with me, I'd prefer to use DC on both ends! I'd prefer to stick to my wishlist, ladies...but that leaves almost everything but the kitchen sink! Please and thanks ladies!!!!!

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink and Night Sky - pink and black eye shadows with glitter/sparkle flecks (swatched both x1)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green

Kiss Nail Dress Fashion Strips in Black/Silver animal print
Pure ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle

Jessica Simpson Eau De Parfum Spray in Fancy Nights 3.4 oz 
Beauty Addicts Mascara (GB) - would like to trade for an Eyeko Skinny Liner or other full sized mascara



*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protector Sunscreen SPF 42 7mL/.23 oz
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion Face/Body SPF 60 7mL/.23 oz

Amore Pacific Hydra Gel .27 oz *PENDING* 
Murad Essential-C Eye Cream 4mL/.14 oz
Korres Sunscreen Face Cream SPF 30 10mL/.34 oz
2 Ole Henriksen Protect the Truth SPF 50+ 15mL/.5 oz
Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream(GB)
Caudalie Vinexpert Riche Radience Day Cream 3mL/.1 fl oz
Kate Somerville CytoCell Energizing Treatment 5mL/.16 oz

Dermaquest ZinClear SPF 30 1 oz
True anti-aging Radiance Revealing Complex 5mL/.17 oz

Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser 1 oz

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisture Treatment .84 oz
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo/Meta Velour Conditioner .3 oz? (size unlisted but about the same as Fekkai samples)

Alterna Hemp Organics Color Hold Repair Shampoo 1.35 fl. oz
Suki Balancing Regimen(July BB)
Oscar De La Renta Live in Love(July BB/SS - deluxe mini bottle)

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (GB)
Philosophy Blue Hawaiian 3 in 1 Gel 6 oz *PENDING* 




*Wishlist:*

*Tarte Lights! Camera! Lashes* Mascara

*Eyeko* *Skinny Liner*...please!!!

*Kiehl's Creme De Corps/Avocado Eye cream*/Midnight Recovery

*Philosophy* Purity Made Simple Cleanser* HG item! *Microdelivery* Body Wash

*Caudalie* Cleansing Water

*Dr. Jart's* BB Cream

*Facial Masks/Peels* - Juice Green Apple Peel, Brazilian Peel, Kahina; hydrating

*Body creams/butters* - lightly scented or not at all...really would love some *Shea Terra* from June GB *pending*

*Lip glosses/Balms* - pinks, corals, peaches (like Jouer in Peony, *Birchbox Pink*, Revlon Papaya, UD Pocket Rocket Colin)...try me

*Color Club* - Age Of Aquarius, Clambake Coral, Blue Ming, Hydrangea Kiss, Almost Famous, Mrs. Robinson

*Julep* - Robin, Megan, Emily, Brooke, Anne, Morgan, Yuma, Mischa, Chelsea

*Essie* - Fear or Desire, Mojito Madness, Beach Bum Blue, Mesmerized...try me on blues, greens, purples, reds

*Zoya* - Fergie, Jem, Sooki, Mitzi, Charla, Julieanne, Edyta, Tiffany, Ibiza, Happi, Shawn, Opal...Beach/Surf collection!

*Nail Polish*....love creams, neons, shimmers, duo chromes, holographic, metallics, try me!!!

*Hair stuff* - *Amika Obliphica!!!! Gloss Moderne* , *Alterna Boho Waves!!!* Serums/oils, creams, hairspray... try me!!

*Makeup* - baked products, eye shadows, pigments,  gel liners, UD liners, Skindinavia setting spray, illuminators,  mascaras, clear lip liner, pink blushes....Tarte, UD, Revlon, Too Faced, Maybelline Bounce blushes, *Milani*, L'Oreal, Smashbox, *Korres*, *Cargo*....try me!!!

Benefit Lemon Aid

*Perfumes -* Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, *Harvey Prince*, Thierry Mugler Angel/Alien, *Viktor &amp; Rolf*Flowerbomb, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Lolita Lempicka,  Juicy Coutoure, Bvlgari Omnia line

*Men's products* - *John Varvatos* cologne, try me!!


----------



## KyleeLane (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking for a simple box trade for the July 2012 BB...This is my box (below) and I am looking for the box with the mud mask and dual lipstick...Or happy to trade my lipgloss AND mascara for your dual lipstick. Lots of happy trades here. Just shoot me a message. Thanks!! 

Products in Your July Box




Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Ships Free



blinc Mascara
Ships Free



Tea FortÃ©Â® minteas - 3 pack
Ships Free



Oscar de la Renta live in love
Ships Free



Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Ships Free



Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## arendish (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting Box #3 this time around.


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
Oscar de la Renta live in love
LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber
Birchbox Exclusive Earbud
Silta Lip Glaze
 Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide


Not too sure about colors as I'll receive it sometime at the end of the week. I am willing to trade in parts or the whole box entirely.

Wishlist:

Beautyblender

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin

Eyeko Skinny Liner

blinc Mascara

Boscia BB Cream


----------



## Jennabean (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 11, 2012)

U.S. Trades Only.

New/unused unless specified.

*Makeup:*

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick

~Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip &amp; Cheek Stain in Tango (1X)

~Sila Lip Glaze in shades Fantasy, Kitten and Grapefruit, 1.5ml (not BB).

*Hair/Skin:*
~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair

~Xen Tan premium sunless tan deluxe sample (1X)

~Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream (GB)

~Wella Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (GB)

~Ponds Original Clean Wet Cleansing Towelettes, 30-Count

*Wishlist:*

opened to possibly anything ...


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 11, 2012)

**Please note that I will be away from my computer until the 19th, so if you do not hear from me, I will be sure to answer as soon as I possibly can**

*For Trade*

mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick in Just Heaven (Full Size-swatched for blog photo)

Babor High Skin REfiner Lifting Cream (sample size)

Kerstin Florian Correcting Oil-Free Daily Defenxe SPF 50 (.7 oz)

Comodynes Self Tanning Towelettes (4)

Stila Sparkle Liquid Eyeliner in Rock Candy (Full Size)

Sheer Cover Duo Concealer (Fill Size)

Korres Sunflower Eyeshadow in Olive Green (Full Size)

Kryolan High Gloss (Full Size)

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing Vream (.25 oz)

Tan Towel Towelettes (2)

Studio Gear Lipstick in Winter Red (Full Size)

NYX Lipsick  in Iced Honey (Full Size)

Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Refill in Twilight

Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fad Proof Fluide (.25 oz)

Lorac Couture Shine in Trend Setter (Full Size)

Cell Ceuticals PhotoDefense Daily Skin Protector (.33 oz)

Jouer Lipgloss in Mirage (Full Size)

Estee Lauder lipgloss in Brazen Berry (.16 oz)

Lorac Starry-Eye Baked Eye Shadow Trio (Full Size)

Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Eye Pencil (GWP Size)

Von Berg Luxe Lipliner Pencil in Riviera Nude (Full Size)

Your Best Friend Plum Eye Liner (Full Size)

Victoria Secret Eye Liner in Extreme Black (.025 oz)

Crayon De Levre Lip Pencil in Current (Full Size)

Me Eye Accent Pencil in Emerald City (Full Size)

Target Summer Collection Cosmetic Bag (Blue)

Doll Face Perpetual Moisture Cream (.5 oz)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water

Erno Laszlo The Hollywood Collection

Oscar De La Renta perfume

*Wishlist*

Boscia BB cream

Blinc mascara

Eyeko Skinny Liner

Beauty Blender

Borghese Cleansing Bar

Any Zoya Blogger Collection Polish

Blinc Eye Liner

Lulu Organics Lavendar and Clary Sage Hair Powder

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream

Pssssst! Instant Dry Shampoo

Shea Terra Black Soap

The All Natural Face Vegan Eye Shadow

Youngblood Hi-Def Translucent Powder

Everyday Minerals Girl Friday Blush

Basq Cucumber Tea Soothing Eye Gel

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

Chevron print makeup bag

**I do not provide a confirmation code unless the value of the trade exceeds $20 or unless otherwise requested.**


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 11, 2012)

_**Will ship within the US only__**_

*ITEMS FOR TRADE*

*Updated 7/11*

*(Will have these once BB arrives EDD 7/16)*

Stila Lip Glaze (hoping to trade for eyeko skinny in black)

Tea Forte Minteas

Birchbox Exclusive Ear Buds

Harvey Prince Hello perfume sample

_Mac Lipglass in "Oyster Girl" (swatched once)_

_Mac Lipglass Lip Gloss_ (swatched once)

Makeover Essentials Shimmer Brush (bronze) Click to view

_Makeover Essentials Mascara Duo Click to view_

_Makeover Essentials Lip Trio, Lip Gloss &amp; Plumper Click to view_

Beauty Addicts Mascara full sz (on the fence)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream .24 oz

Shea Terra Organics Bananas &amp; Baobabs 1.0 oz

Wella Profesionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment 0.84 oz

A Perfume Organic (Urban Organic)

Impress Nails (Purple #56667)

Grey Dermstore Makeup Bag with mirror X2

Raw Natural Minerals Mineral Glow (Full size) X2

Cures Age Defyer Eye .5 fl oz

Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Mask 4.0 oz

Kronos Phyx Overnight Hair Repair Mask 1.0 oz

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray 1.0 oz

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo 2.0 oz

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner 2.0 oz

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Med. Dark 2.5 oz

Frizz Ease Finish Moisture Barrier Firm-Hold Hairspray 2.0 oz

Tressemme Fresh Start Dry Shampoo 2 oz

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner 1.0 oz

Borghese Body Soak .35 oz X2

Marbella Permanent Eyeliner

Jouer Lip Enhancer sample size X2

Jouer Lip Gloss Peony sample size

Jouer Lip Gloss Glisten sample size X2

Bvlgari Perfume Sample

Philosophy Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample

Nail Bling

Pink Twistband

_*Wishlist:*_

_Eyeliner_

_Bronzers_

_Lip Stains_

_Philiosophy_

_Living Proof_

_Lipsurgence_

_Revlon Just Bitten_

_Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment_

_Stila 1-Step Bronzer_

_Modcloths (any)_

_Beauty Blender Cleanser_

Eyeko skinny eyeliner (black)





 Mac &amp; Urban Decay

Please PM me if you're interested in anything. Make me an offer, I love makeup &amp; am pretty open to anything. Thanks!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*
These are samples unless otherwise stated


Ojon Restorative Conditioner (May)
Color Club Disco Nap (May)
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie (April; Traded and ended up with 2!) *PENDING* 
Juliette Has A Gun (June; Traded and ended up with 2!) *PENDING*

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (July) x 2
Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide (July)

*MyGlam:*


Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen (June)
NuMe HydroPunch (July)

*Sample Society: *


Oscar De La Renta Live in Love (June)
Caudalie Premier Cru Eye Cream Deluxe Sample (June)
Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (July)
Vbeaute Eye Never Nourishing Repair Eye Cream (July)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *


Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (April)

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)

*Misc:*


MAD Anti-Aging Transforming Daily Moisturizer

*Wishlist:*


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask (BB July)
Harvey Prince Hello (BB July)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (BB July)
boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ (BB July)
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque (BB July)

Shea Terra Body Creme in Bourbon Vanilla (GB June) *PENDING* 
Beauty Addicts Show Off Mascara (GB June)
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (BB June)

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June)

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)

Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal
Masqueology Brightening Mask
Marvis Whitening Mint Toothpaste (GB May)

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2012)

[SIZE=14.399999618530273px]*Updated on 7/16 in a later post. *[/SIZE]

Here's my trade link:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127201/angebrooklyns-trade-thread


----------



## Coocabarra (Jul 11, 2012)

I am getting 2 of the box #8 this month, and I was wondering if anybody wanted to do a whole box trade with me. I have always received 2 different boxes from my 2 accounts, but for some reason, this month I have the same boxes!

Would be happy to trade for any of these boxes: #10, #18, #20, or #30. (Try me on other boxes) Just send me a PM, thanks!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2012)

How do you add a footer to your messages?  I want to add the link to my trade thread the way you've all done it. Thanks!!


----------



## MaymayLove (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello!  I'm looking for a* full box* trade. 

I am getting july box number 14, items listed below.  The box is not here yet, but I do have the tracking and expect to send it out the day I get it (or the day after if the post is closed by then).

I am looking for a july box with the* nail polish, lipstick/gloss, or eyeliner - a combo* of those items are highly desired.

This is the first time I am swapping boxes over MUT.

Please PM me if you are interested.

Thanks.

*Box 14*





blinc Mascara
Ships Free



Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml
Ships Free



dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf
Ships Free



LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber
Ships Free



stila in the light eyeshadow palette
Ships Free



Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds


----------



## Emr410 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have box 12 (with the Eyeko) that I am looking to trade as a whole box for any of the following boxes. # 1, 2, 5, 23, Or 24.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a box  19 that I would like to trade for a box # 5 

The one I got: 





This is the one I am looking for:





I will throw in the Stila Lip Glaze and the Alterna Fluide from another box for a box 5. Please PM me if you would like to trade with me


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 11, 2012)

Changed!


----------



## xiehan (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #4 with the Eyeko Skinny eyeliner and Jouer.

If I get the Eyeko in any color but olive, I'd definitely like to trade it for the Stila lipglaze. (If I get it in olive, I may want to keep it... but probably not; not a liquid eyeliner person.)

I'd also do a whole-box trade with somebody who has a box with the Stila lipglaze and the minteas in either ginger pear or matcha chai (box #6 or box #15 or box #21), but I know that's probably a long shot.


----------



## EricaD (Jul 11, 2012)

Here's my list! It took FOREVER to type up on my phone! USA trades only please. I am new, so I am willing to send first but I would prefer for Delivery Confirmation to be purchased by both parties. *Birchbox*


*Color Club* mini nail polish Disco Nap (x2) 
*Dr. Jart* Water Fuse BB Cream (x4) 
*Ojon* Volume Advance Shampoo (x2) 
*Stila* Smoky Eye Card 
*Hollywood* Fashion Tape Pack 
*Shu Uemura* Essence Absolue Oil (used once, vial is 90% full) 
*LookBag*


*Kelly Teegarden* Brightening Serum 
*L'Oreal* Wear Infinite eyeshadow Sweet Chemise 
*The New Black*- two 4mL mini polishes, no colors listed. One is a very light nude, almost gray-ish creme, the other a metallic green. I swatched both, the green has a great texture. 
*Naked Princess* Naked Shine lip gloss mini set of 4 - Barely Blush; Barely Coral; Barely Coco; Barely Nude 
*Erno Laszlo* Hollywood Collection- 5 packets 
*Miscellaneous*


*Urban Decay* Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint in Quickie- deluxe sample ( .02 oz) -Swatched 
*Urban Decay* Supercrul Mascara- deluxe sample ( .18 oz) 
*Urban Decay* 24/7 Waterproof liquid eyeliner in Perversion- FULL SIZE (*wishlist/full size only) -TRADE PENDING 
*Pantene* Flat to Volume conditioner 1.7 oz 
*Pantene* Aqua Light Shampoo and Conditioner 1.7 oz each 
*Aveeno* Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub 1 oz (x2) 
*Tressemme* Split Remedy Shampoo and Conditioner 1 oz (x2 of each) 
*Garnier* Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (1x use packets) (x2) 
*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Lotion 1 oz (x6) 
*Lierac Paris* concentre Mesolift Toning Radiance Serum .07 oz (x2) 
*Lierac Paris* mesolift creme anti aging radiance .10 oz (foil packet) 
*Vichy* LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care .05 oz (foil packet x3) 
*Vichy* Purifying Foaming Cream Cleanser .11 oz (foil packet) 
*SebaMed* liquid Face+Body wash for sensitive skin .17 oz (foil packet) 
*Bio-Oil* .03 oz packets x8 
*Nivea* Touch of Cashmere body wash .4 oz 
*Gud by Burt's Bees* body lotion Vanilla Flame .17 oz packet 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* beautiful blends eye quad sample card 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* Raw Honey Color Protect shampoo+conditoner .25 oz (packets x2) 
*Fekkai* Glossing shampoo+conditioner .3 oz (packets x 2) 
* Infusium 23* Leave-In treatment .33 oz 
*Olay* Regenerist Wrinkle Revolution Complex .23 oz (in a tube, enough for quite a few uses) 
*Axe* Hold+Touch Spiking Glue .65 oz 
*Physician's Formula* 2-in1 Correct &amp; Cover cream concealer in Green/Light and Yellow/Light (I have several of each of these) FULL SIZE 
*Physician's Formula** Matte Collection Eyeshadow Quad in Canyon Classics- FULL SIZE *

 *CoverGirl** Lah Blast Length mascars in Black- FULL SIZE double-pack *

 *Bare Minerals i.d.** eyeshadow in Wildflower (used once or twice) *

 *Physician's Formula** Custom Eye Enhancing Mascara Duo for Blue Eyes (double-ended mascar, one end blue one end black) *

 *Revlon** Diamond Lust eyeshadow 115 Neptune Star *

 *Victoria's Secret** Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Mango Madness and Punchy (swatched with a clean brush) *

 *CoverGirl** Cheekers blushes/bronzers in assortec shades- I have tons of them, all brand new. *

 *Got2b** - assorted full size products (Smooth Operator Lustre Lotion; CrazySleek Flat Iron&amp; Blow Dry Lotion; Kinkier gloss n define Curling Spray Gel; Kinky Curling Mousse; Powder'ful Texture powder; Powder'ful Volumizing powder) All new, Full size. *

 *Julep** Nail Polish in Penelope (used for one manicure) and Portia (swatched) *

 *Wishlist* 

* [*]Stila One Step Bronze (**please please please!) [*]Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant [*]Zoya in Belle [*]Julep in Audrey, Freida, Lily, Lauren, Mila, Yumi, Drew, Maria or Sandra [*]Urban Decay eyeshadow in SWF(**) [*]St. Tropez sunless tanner [*]Bare Mineral Faux Tan [*]Other sunless tanners, try me. [*]The brush that came with the extra large Faux Tan on QVC [*]Benefit High Beam ** There's a ton of other stuff I want but I'm drawing a blank right now! Just make me an offer or send me your trade list! I'm also trying desperately NOT to peek at my Birchbox for July so I don't know yet what I'm getting. As soon as my willpower weakens I'll update with items I'd like and/or want to get rid of from July.*


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 11, 2012)

*USA Trades Only*

My trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread

*Here's what I have to trade:*

John Varvatos Star U.S.A. cologne sample (never opened)

Bourghese Curaforte Moisture Intensifier 0.25 fl oz (tried once)

Oscar de la Renta Live In Love

Laura Gellar Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss - TRADE PENDING

Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
fresh Soy Face Cleanser - TRADE PENDING
Birchbox earbuds
*Here's my wish list:*

Blinc Mascara in black - TRADE PENDING

MyFaceWorks Sheet Masks

Jouer Tinted Moisturizer in bronzed - TRADE PENDING

Melvita Floral Water in lavender or orange blossom

Modcloth Headband

AHAVA mineral hand lotion

...but I'd be open to trading for other things.

*Successful Trades With:*

Vogliadivintage (multiple times)

Akharri785

Wagz379

SkyLola123

Bonnie Krupa

Amandabear

Dena Fletcher

Jennabear

LyndaV

jac a


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated


----------



## jac a (Jul 11, 2012)

/updated.


----------



## LadyJaye (Jul 11, 2012)

USA Trades Only...thank you

*What I Have To Trade*

*Julep Nail Polish - Susie

*Color Club Nail Polish - Blue-Ming

*Zoya - Farah

*Incoco - Nail Polish Applique

*Jouer - Luminizing Moisture Tint

*Jouer - Lip Enhancer

*Eye Rock - Designer Liner

*Blinc - Mascara

*LikeWise - Facial Moisturizer

*Cynthia Rowley - Band Aids

*Neon Earbuds

*Tea Forte - Minteas

*My WishList*

*Any Stila Products

*Alterna Bamboo Color Hold

*Any Laura Geller Products

* Eyeshadows

* Facial Primer                                                                                                                                              

*Serums

*Bauble Bar (bracelet)

*Urban Decay Products

*Tarte

* Stila One Step Primer - (really want this one)

Open to trying other products that's not listed.


----------



## sandrasrockinit (Jul 11, 2012)

*Birchbox* *Samples:*

-Ahava Time to Hydrate Essential Day Moisturizer

-Annick Goutal Eau d'e Hadrien

-Arquiste L'Etrog 

-Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

-Kahina Argan Oil

-Kahina Facial Lotion

-Orofluido Elixir

2---Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB cream

-Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

-dirt. Luxe Salt Scrub in Lemon Leaf

*Random Samples and Swap Items:*

-Benefit Stay don't Stray sample

-

*Wishlist:*

-Beauty Blender

-Zoya polishes

-Tarte Lipsurgence

-Stila lipglaze

-Eyeko liner

-Stila liners

-Myglam blending brush/brush pouch

***If you want to trade PM me and I'll take a look at your swap list. I am new at swapping on this site so I'm still not 100% sure how things work.***


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just made a trade list, here's the link:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 12, 2012)

_**Will ship within the US only__**_

*ITEMS FOR TRADE*

*Updated 7/11*

Victoria's Secret Very Sexy perfume 1.0 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Angel Perfume .25 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Angel Mist 4.2 fl oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Angel Touch Lotion 4.2 fl oz

Beyonce' Heat Rush Energizing Shower Gel 2.5 fl oz

*(Will have these once BB arrives EDD 7/16)*

Stila Lip Glaze (hoping to trade for eyeko skinny in black) Pending

Tea Forte Minteas Pending

Birchbox Exclusive Ear Buds

Harvey Prince Hello perfume sample Pending

_Mac Lipglass in "Oyster Girl" (swatched once)_

_Mac Lipglass Lip Gloss_ (_swatched once_)

Makeover Essentials Shimmer Brush (bronze) Click to view

_Makeover Essentials Mascara Duo Click to view_

_Makeover Essentials Lip Trio, Lip Gloss &amp; Plumper Click to view_

Beauty Addicts Mascara full sz (on the fence)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream .24 oz

Shea Terra Organics Bananas &amp; Baobabs 1.0 oz

Wella Profesionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment 0.84 oz

A Perfume Organic (Urban Organic)

Impress Nails (Purple #56667)

Grey Dermstore Makeup Bag with mirror X2

Coastal Scents 6 Contour Blush Palette

Raw Natural Minerals Mineral Glow (Full size) X2

Cures Age Defyer Eye .5 fl oz Pending

Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Mask 4.0 oz

Kronos Phyx Overnight Hair Repair Mask 1.0 oz

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray 1.0 oz

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo 2.0 oz

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner 2.0 oz

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Med. Dark 2.5 oz

Frizz Ease Finish Moisture Barrier Firm-Hold Hairspray 2.0 oz

Tressemme Fresh Start Dry Shampoo 2 oz

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner 1.0 oz

Borghese Body Soak .35 oz X1

Marbella Permanent Eyeliner

Jouer Lip Enhancer sample size X2

Jouer Lip Gloss Peony sample size Pending

Jouer Lip Gloss Glisten sample size X2

Bvlgari Perfume Sample

Philosophy Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample Pending

Nail Bling

Pink Twistband

_*Wishlist:*_

_Eyeliner_

_Bronzers_

_Lip Stains_

_Philiosophy_

_Living Proof_

_Lipsurgence_

_Revlon Just Bitten_

_Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment_

_Stila 1-Step Bronzer_

_Modcloths (any)_

_Beauty Blender Cleanser_

Eyeko skinny eyeliner (black)




 Mac &amp; Urban Decay

Please PM me if you're interested in anything. Make me an offer, I love makeup &amp; am pretty open to anything. Thanks!


----------



## Ching Chang (Jul 12, 2012)

*(All items are new, unless stated otherwise)*

*New Items Added***

*BIRCHBOX*

-Wonderstruck Taylor Swift perfume vial

-Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb

-Dr. Hauschka Radiant You (from Here comes the bride birchbox). Products have been removed from outer box, but ALL the products have never been used.

-LaRocca Skincare Champagne and Shimmer Acai Body Polish

-Laura Gellar Spackle in Bronze 

-DiorShow Extase Mascara (will be picky on this one)

-Oscar Blandi Olio di Jasmine Hair Serum

-Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Curacao 

-Color Club Nail Lacquer in Disco Nap (2x)

-Amika Oil Treatment (2 packets)

-Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

-Revolution Organics Freedom Glow in Blushed (full-size trades only, please!) *HOLD*

-Redken Shine Brilliance Shine Flash 02

JULY BIRCHBOX (BOX #2)-should be here thursday or friday! This box is ON HOLD-as I'm waiting for members to receive their MyGlam bags from this month!

-Beauty Blender (will be picky if individual trade)

-Harvey Prince Hello Perfume Vial

-Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (not sure of color)

-Stila Glaze (not sure of color)

-Tea Forte Minteas

-Birchbox Earbuds

Would LOVE to trade the entire box for my ideal box (Box #5)~but will end up trading individual items if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OR-if anyone has an EXTRA MyGlam bag for July-I would LOVE to trade you my BB for it as well!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Found a trader for the Myglam bag this month!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*RANDOM*

-Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment: Clear and Rose (deluxe samples each) *HOLD*

-Mini Jouer lip glosses in: Tender, wind, mirage, and peony

-Neutrogena Lip Soother in Glisten

-All-Belle Red Wedding Falsies (MyGlam)

-M.A.D. Skincare Delicate Daily Moisturizer (0.5mL): good for multiple uses

-M.A.D. Skincare Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.5mL)

-M.A.D. Skincare Spot On Targeted Skin Brightening Serum (0.5mL)

-Philosophy Amazing Grace perfume sample vial

-Pure DKNY perfume sample vial

-Mini OPI nail polish in a bright pink (neon-like) color

-Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff 

-Shu Uemura Hard Formula Hard 9 Seal Brown 02

-Benefit Finding Mr. Bright kit: entire kit is new and has deluxe samples of the Girl meets pearl, high beam, posie tint and erase paste 

*KOREAN BRAND SKINCARE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

-Etude House Princess 3D Mask in Ginseng

-Etude House Princess 3D Mask in Red Wine

-Etude House Moistfull Collagen Trial Kit (2 5 mL-1 in facial freshener, 1 in emulsion)-1 set is opened (UNUSED! Just opened to determine the size) &amp; the other set is still sealed)

-TheFaceShop VitaC Mask Sheet 

-Skin Food Platinum Grape Cell Essential BB Cream (1 time use)

-Skin Food Gold Kiwi Serum (deluxe sample)

-Skin Food Gold Kiwi Emulsion (deluxe sample)

-Skin Food Gold Kiwi Toner (deluxe sample)





 I have TONS of Bliss travel-sized products from the W hotel (thanks to my boyfriend) that I'd definitely be willing to trade! All brand new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

-Lemon &amp; Sage conditioning rinse 

-Lemon &amp; Sage soapy suds

-Fabulous foaming face wash

-Lemon and Sage supershine shampoo

-Lemon and Sage body butter

*WISHLIST/WANT LIST (NEW ITEMS ONLY PLEASE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*

*-LARABAR Uber *(can't find these in my hometown &amp; would LOVE to try them!)

-More Tarte Lipsurgence pencils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I'm OBSESSED): willing to trade several items for it, but email me so we can discuss it~

-Benefit, NARS, Urban Decay,Tarte, Smashbox

-Would LOVE some Essie polishes (pinks &amp; blues)

-Papabubble candy from Birchbox (Yes, strange...but I would LOVE to try them if anyone has them but didn't eat theirs)

-Lancome Chubby sticks

-Pretty much any makeup products, especially lip products, eyeliners &amp; blushes

Please PM me with your list if you see anything you're interested in from my list! I'm pretty open to anything, especially makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got the Sila Glaze in "Lights" and would like to trade it for the Stila Glaze in "Camera" or "Tropical Punch". Also, I have the Ada Golden Bronzer and the Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque. I am looking for the Blinc mascra, Boscia BB cream and the Eyeko skinny liner in any color but brown or olive (although the only other color I see on the site is turquoise - which would be fine). I should have my second box tomorrow so if you have one of the items I want but aren't seeing anything I have...might have it tomorrow. 

I also have items in my trade list. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125861/jbird1175s-trade-list#post_1901070


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone has an eyeko skinny liner in green or blue..was purple sent? Lol, please PM me!


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Jul 12, 2012)

*What I have*

Eyeko Liquid Liner in Black (will be picky with this)

Jouer Moisture Tint in Bronzed

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20

Zoya Spring collection-Lotus

Zoya spring collection-Cho

Zoya spring collection- Farrah

Tea Forte Minteas

*What I want*

Beauty Blender

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Color Club Summer Pastels in Clambake Coral

Laura Gellar double dipped lipstick in Caribbean Pink

Comodynes Tanning Towels

Eyeko Liquid Liner in Olive


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 12, 2012)

*Updated on next page!*


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

**updated below


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 12, 2012)

I got box 15 today, I would like to trade it for the eyeko eyeliner in purple or teal. Let me know!


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the purple eyeko liner (brand new) and would love to trade for the black or olive one! Send me a PM  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got box 15 today, I would like to trade it for the eyeko eyeliner in purple or teal. Let me know!


 I will definitely trade! I have the purple, send me an inbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ecgmjs12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *What I have*
> 
> ...


I have Comodynes and I think I may have the Kerastase (Have to check and see which one product I have). Wanna swap?


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 12, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 7/12/12***

*Glossy Box*


*OFRA Cosmetics* Eye Shadow ICE in Goldilocks
*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz.

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection* 
*beautyblenderÂ®*

*Laura Geller lipstick*

*Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds*

*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*

*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy*

*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Ouidad Products * 
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes

*benefit beauty bag *


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 12, 2012)

updated again!


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey all!   I just received my July box and was so thrilled, but unfortunately the Eyeko Teal Liner would look horrible on me.

*So...  up for trade is:*

_ - Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Teal_

*I'd love to trade it for:*

_ - Eyeko Skinny liner in Black_

_ - Stila Smudge Stick in Purple Tang or Lionfish_

_**Also open to any other offers for great eyeliners in either Browns, Deep Purples or Black. ** _

PM me if interested! 

_*TRADE HAS BEEN MADE.  THANKS TO EVERYBODY WHO RESPONDED!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*_


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 12, 2012)

I am REALLY hoping to trade my Blinc mascara, Stila lip gloss, and Stila eye shadow palette card for the two Amika hair products and the Boscia BB cream. Please let me know if you would be interested!


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all! New trader here, so I'll ship first and provide a tracking #! I have feedback from purchases I've made on Etsy, so if you search Roneydapony you can (hopefully) find that. I promise I'm a legit human being. I'm in NY (20 miles outside NYC) but moving to NH in August.

Everything is unused unless noted. If it's BB it's a sample or deluxe sample, all else should be noted! If I ever get anything with almond oil or lavender it'll show up on here since I'm allergic to both!

To Trade:

From BB

-earbuds (they're cute but I have two pairs already and I like the kind with the built in mic so I can take phone calls too!)

-Uber Lara Bar (nut allergy)

-Blender cleanser (lavender allergy)

-(2) Comodynes self-tanning wipes

-Ojon volume advance conditioner

-Keratase Elixir Ultime 5 ml (used 1x)

-1 package of show stoppers (nude)

-Hervey Prince Eau Flirt Lavender Pumpkin (again, lav allergy, but this smells good!)

-Viva La Juicy Perfume (spritzed once)

Other

-Philosophy Purity cleanser 2oz (new, foil seal still on top!)

-Hope in a Jar 12 ML (new)

-(2) So hooked on Carmella 1.5 ml benefit perfume sample

-packet of Clarins extra firming day cream (one of those small thingies they toss into your bag at Sephora, figured I'd list it here in case anyone REALLY wants it)

-3.3 oz renewing Moroccan argan oil (I used this once, then found Redkin Anti-Snap which works much better for me. so it's basically full)

-Full Size Color Club Peace Out Purple (bought this for color wars, used it once)

Wishlist
-I don't really have one.

I like nail polish, skin stuff, masques, eyeliners and mascaras... if you see something you want, message me your list!

I can't use any products with lavender or almond oil.

I joined BB because I'm too busy to find new makeup stuff all the time, so I love trying out new products. I like a natural makeup look. I figured at 24 I should probably work on actually wearing makeup.. and MUT has been incredibly helpful with all of that!!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi ladies:

Just updated my swap thread.

Happy and safe trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- quene 






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127058/quenes-swap-thread


----------



## serendipity720 (Jul 12, 2012)

hey I'm new to all this but I have a couple items I would like to trade, I I've used them both only once and with my fingers only (not directly on skin-skin to skin contact)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the stila bronzer and from june birchbox and a stila lip stick in tesoro (like an orange/red and bright) and then also from glossybox the orfa eye shadow in dumb plum.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 12, 2012)

I've only traded once, so I don't totally know what I'm doing. lol... 

~~~~

*Up for trade*

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra Gel (from May's Glossybox)

Marvis Whitening Mint Toothpaste (also from May's Birchbox)

__________________________________________________________________

*Wishlist*

Ahava Purifying Mud Mask

Beauty Addicts Show Off Mascara

Parlez-Vous OPI 

China Glaze Channelesque


----------



## erinkins (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a couple items to trade. I have the jouer luminizing moisture tint in glow, alterna bamboo color protection fluide and birchbox headphones in pink and green. I would loooove blue ming, but I'm open to any offers! So if you would like to trade anything just pm me!


----------



## missionista (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the following for trade.

Birchbox:

*Blinc Mascara*-- Would prefer to trade for Stila or Eyeko skinny liner.* PENDING*

*Jouer lip gloss*--in Peony.

Glossybox:

Other:

*OPI Austin-tatious turquoise MINI* (Unused, gorgeous color but a dupe of one I already have.  Please note, OPI minis are smaller than Zoya minis, and this one is 1/8 oz.)

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample ( unused, 1.2ml)

My Wishlist:

Bond No. 9  (any scent except Chinatown, which I have.)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance (sample size would be ideal.  Comparing some primers)

Klorane Eye makeup remover (or other eye makeup removers.)

Eyeko skinny liner in *purple*

Stila liquid liner (from BB) in *curacao*

Shea Terra Organics--try me!

I've had great trades with Ultracitrus, Meaganola, LyndaV (twice), Mega789, Channelzero, Snllama, Amber Barrera, Tawnyanshawn, Scooby384, onthecontrary, Jacinta, MissLindaJean and Tigerlilyem.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm looking to trade someone for the Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black and/or Purple. I'm probably going to put up my Boscia BB Cream and possibly my Color Club polish and Stila lipgloss depending on the colors when I get my July box.

Here's my trade list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127228/pandoraspocks-trade-thread

Let me know if you're interested, thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 12, 2012)

Still looking for any colored eyeko skinny liner! PM if willing to part with!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi all!! I just opened my two boxes and i guess I wished super hard because now I have two Eyeko Skinny Liners in Black!!!! I only need one, so i'd like to use it as leverage to trade for the Laura Geller Lip stick.

I also really want the Boscia BB Cream. I'd settle for the bigger Dr. Jart from this month, but i REALLY want the Boscia.

What I have to trade:

1) Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner - Black (I did PM someone to see if they would trade their lip stick for this, but PM me anyway because if she doesn't want to swap, i'll move to the next




.)

2) Colorclub  Nail Polish - Blue Ming

3) The small Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint - Golden

4) Larabar Uber - Cherry Cobbler

5) The Birch box ear buds - pink/green

6) Vial of Oscar De La Renta  - Live in Love

7) Vial of Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (Lavendar/Pumpkin)

Again, my wishlist is:

1) Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss

2) Boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++

   2a) Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25

3) amika Obliphica Hair Treatment and/or amika Obliphica Nourishing Mask

4) Ada Cosmetics Bronzer

5) Maybe the Suki Nourishing or Balancing regimen packets

Just PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

___________________________________________________________________________

I've had very successful trades with:

1)



productjunkie14
 
2)



serioussparkles

3)




JadedBeauty

4)




lauravee 
5)




lindalou3


----------



## amandabear (Jul 12, 2012)

Trade pending!

Hello everyone! I got my box today (box 4) and while it's great, I won't use the main items - the Eyeko liner (purple) and the Jouer moisture tint (golden). I don't wear eyeliner OR foundation, and even if I did the golden tint is too dark for me. So I'm looking to trade! I'd love a Stila lip glaze, but I'm open to other items as well - especially nail polish if anyone has the mini zoyas from a while back (I already have Blue-ming and Disco Nap).

In addition to the liner and the moisture tint, I have the self-tanner towels from the last box

I have one previous trade with CrabbyMrsJ.


----------



## anida (Jul 12, 2012)

UPDATED


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure where else to post this, but for those who tried the Alterna Caviar shampoo &amp; conditioner (I think it was from Birchbox but I could be wrong) and loved it...Alterna is on sale on HauteLook right now.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry to post so many times but I'm slightly obsessed about keeping my trade list up-to-date. I am willing to trade multiple items for most of my wish list items. Thanks! 

*UPDATED 7/13/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Ada Golden Bronzer X 2 (one is sealed, one has been tested - I opened it and dabbed some on my brush.)

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque X 2

Harvey Prince Hello (spray vial sample)

Birchbox Earbuds in Green &amp; Pink

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softner Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)* 

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint

Dr. Jart BB cream (x3) 

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched, that's it)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

TOCCA fragrance vials. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_ _once_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_ _once_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List

Blinc Mascara or Dior Mascara

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch

Boscia BB cream

Eyeko skinny liner in any color in black, turquoise, teal or purple. 

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (not so much into blue or greens but would consider)

Or make me an offer!


----------



## xheidi (Jul 12, 2012)

here's my list. pm me if you guys see anything! thanks.

*Birchbox*:

BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak (2packets)
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Chocolate Brown (a little was broken off when it came--i can take a pic of it if needed but LOT of product left)
Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion in the darker shade - opened it to see what color it was in, but didn't like it
 
*MyGlam*:

ALL-BELLE NATURAL LASH
3LAB - Perfect Cleansing Foam (3.4oz)
MyGlam brush (includes the first 2 brushes, I think?) and brush case
NYX Round Lipstick in Eucalyptus - swatched 2x
Nail Bling
Studio Gear Lipstick in Smile - swatched 2x
Marabella Eyeliner Pen in Black
 
*Julep*:

Meryl
Rachel
Nicole
 
*Others*:

Kiss Nail Dress in a leopard or a cheetah print (not sure which print it is)
Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait (~90% left)
Clinique Acne Solutions Clear Skin System Kit (max used 2-5x/also i have a very small face so not much product used)
Nivea's A KISS OF CHERRY FLAVORED TINTED LIP CARE 
e.l.f. Studio Complexion Brush
 
 
*Wishlist*:

Beauty Blender
Modcloth Headband from June's BB?
Blue/Red Earbuds from BB

Benefit's The Porefessional
Stila Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze
Boscia BB Cream
But try me...


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 12, 2012)

*updated on the next page. *


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Jul 12, 2012)

*trade pending! *

I peeked at my box online while on vacation. Can you tell where my head is at? LOL. Anyway, I am interested in trading my Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss for a Blinc Mascara in black. As far as I know, I should have my box by Monday and I can be home by then.... PM me if you want to do this trade (the first rock star who originally wanted to trade with me changed her mind, as is her prerogative 



)


----------



## koolcryyss (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an eyeko skinny liquid liner in purple up for grabs! If you're interested PM with your trade list or anything else you are offering  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

FYI sorry to those who I turned dow before, there was a trading issue and the eyeliner is available for trade again!

I am open to pretty much anything, so try me!

Some items from this months birchbox im interested in are:


minteas
stila gloss
hair masque
boscia bb cream &lt;-- ESPECIALLY
boscia blotting sheets
different color eyeko liner? black or olive?


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

/updated.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

U.S. Trades Only.

New/unused unless specified.

*Makeup:*

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick

~Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip &amp; Cheek Stain in Tango (1X)

~Sila Lip Glaze in shades Fantasy, Kitten and Grapefruit, 1.5ml (not BB).

*Hair/Skin:*
~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme

~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair

~Xen Tan premium sunless tan deluxe sample (1X)

~Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream (GB)

~Wella Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (GB)

~Ponds Original Clean Wet Cleansing Towelettes, 30-Count

*Wishlist:*

opened to possibly anything ...


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 13, 2012)

Holaaaa ;] This is my trade list, I have some pictures in my listing!  Thanks for looking!


TheBalm's Time Balm White Tea Rose Face Cleanser (6 oz)
TheBalm's Time Balm White Tea Apricot Skin Renewal Cream (2.36 oz)
bareMinerals eyeshadow in Happiness (brown shimmer)
bareMinerals lipgloss in Berry Rust
Too Faced Beauty Brooch in Rebel Romance (swatched once)
Too Faced Second Base primer (swatched once)
Too Faced eyeshadow duo in Little Black Dress (Black and White shimmer)
Too Faced eyeshadow in Vixen (black/navy blue)
Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue refreshing body gel (1.7 Fl oz)
Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Cotton Candy
L'oreal Colour Riche Balm in Nourishing Nude
Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Honey (swatched once)
Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme (0.30 oz)
Essie minis in Jazz and St Lucia Lilac (0.16 oz)
Essie in Mojito Madness (full size)
Burt's Bees Hand Repair Kit includes: Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme (0.60 oz), Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Cream (2 oz), Shea Butter Hand Repair Cream (0.5 oz) and cute pair of gloves
Jouer Luminizing moisture tint in Bronze (0.07 oz)
Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer (0.2 oz)
Dr Jart+ BB Cream (0.33 oz)
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love deluxe sample (June's Sample Society)
Eyeko Fat eye stick in Petrol Blue (swatched once) _trade for Eyeko Skinny liner_ 
Modcloth red and white polka dot (June's BB) _trade for wishlist only_


July's Sample Society


Vincent Longo lip pencil duo in Roseberry and Spring Rose
Borghese Body Cream (1 oz)
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.17 oz)
Eye Never Nourishing Repair Eye Cream (1 ml)
Sisley Intense Anti Aging Hydration (0.14 oz)

*Wishlist*

Eyeko Skinny Liner

Stila sparkle liquid liner

Melvita Floral Water

Mascaras

I'm easily amused so try me with your list if something from mine intrigues you! I love to try new things ;D


----------



## Pattycakes (Jul 13, 2012)

updated in signature


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 13, 2012)

What happens when I bump my trade thread?  I'm kinda new at this.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happens when I bump my trade thread?  I'm kinda new at this.


 It auto-pushes it to the top as if someone had replied to it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 13, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happens when I bump my trade thread?  I'm kinda new at this.


 It auto-pushes it to the top as if someone had replied to it.

Oh.  Thank You.  I just updated it and it said Bump Thread, so I clicked that button and I wasn't sure what it did.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone have the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash and Mask to trade? I would really LOVEEE to try it.

My trade thread is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125912/kelseys-trade-list


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jul 13, 2012)

i might part with my stila bronzer for a few of the smaller items, but will probably be picky.  message me anyway!


*want!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

- eyeko skinny liner. *black*, purple, maybe olive
- color club *blue ming *polish
- amika hair oil and/or mask
- i kind of want a stupid lara bar
- harvey prince - eau flirt (pending)
- oscar perfume
- boscia bb cream

*up for grabs:*

- blinc mascara - holding
- jouer LMT (glow) 0.17 fl oz/5 ml
- alterna fluide

(from MSOB)
- pooka pure and simple - pomegranate kiwi sugar polish - opened to sniff. smells like candy! (no size listed. looks like the typical sample jar. maybe .25 ?)
- butterfly beaute  lemon sugar creme daily moisturizing balm - also sniffed (slightly larger jar than above)

- MASH nails - nail art pen in pink. this is a hot neon looking pink. swatched but i suck at these pens.

i might be adding most of my discovery kit from juliette has a gun  to this list.  my chemistry is not friends with it, it seems.  it is depressing   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
i know lady vengeance and vengeance extreme are almost certainly going.  PM me about any of this.


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 13, 2012)

**Please note that I will be away from my computer until the 19th, so if you do not hear from me, I will be sure to answer as soon as I possibly can**

*For Trade*

mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick in Just Heaven (Full Size-swatched for blog photo)

Babor High Skin REfiner Lifting Cream (sample size)

Kerstin Florian Correcting Oil-Free Daily Defenxe SPF 50 (.7 oz)

Comodynes Self Tanning Towelettes (4)

Stila Sparkle Liquid Eyeliner in Rock Candy (Full Size)

Sheer Cover Duo Concealer (Fill Size)

Korres Sunflower Eyeshadow in Olive Green (Full Size)

Kryolan High Gloss (Full Size)

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing Vream (.25 oz)

Tan Towel Towelettes (2)

Studio Gear Lipstick in Winter Red (Full Size)

NYX Lipsick in Iced Honey (Full Size)

Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Refill in Twilight

Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fad Proof Fluide (.25 oz)

Lorac Couture Shine in Trend Setter (Full Size)

Cell Ceuticals PhotoDefense Daily Skin Protector (.33 oz)

Jouer Lipgloss in Mirage (Full Size)

Estee Lauder lipgloss in Brazen Berry (.16 oz)

Lorac Starry-Eye Baked Eye Shadow Trio (Full Size)

Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Eye Pencil (GWP Size)

Von Berg Luxe Lipliner Pencil in Riviera Nude (Full Size)

Your Best Friend Plum Eye Liner (Full Size)

Victoria Secret Eye Liner in Extreme Black (.025 oz)

Crayon De Levre Lip Pencil in Current (Full Size)

Me Eye Accent Pencil in Emerald City (Full Size)

Target Summer Collection Cosmetic Bag (Blue)

Doll Face Perpetual Moisture Cream (.5 oz)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water

Erno Laszlo The Hollywood Collection

Oscar De La Renta perfume

*Wishlist*

Boscia BB cream

Blinc mascara

Eyeko Skinny Liner

Beauty Blender

Borghese Cleansing Bar

Any Zoya Blogger Collection Polish

Blinc Eye Liner

Lulu Organics Lavendar and Clary Sage Hair Powder

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream

Pssssst! Instant Dry Shampoo

Shea Terra Black Soap

The All Natural Face Vegan Eye Shadow

Youngblood Hi-Def Translucent Powder

Everyday Minerals Girl Friday Blush

Basq Cucumber Tea Soothing Eye Gel

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel

Chevron print makeup bag

**I do not provide a confirmation code unless the value of the trade exceeds $20 or unless otherwise requested.**


----------



## shammycat (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm new to the forums, but I have successful trade feedback on Makeupalley under Shammycat (12 trades, 100 percent positive). 

I received an Eyeko Skinny Liner in Purple, and would love to swap for other Skinny Liner colors (mainly Olive, Black).


----------



## arendish (Jul 13, 2012)

This may sound stupid, but how do you create a trade thread that you can update like I'm guessing most of you do?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Jul 13, 2012)

***** For Trade: Marabella waterproof black eyeliner Full sized Zoya Carly,Arizona,....all swatched once WISHLIST: Eyeko Skinny in Turquoise Zoya Shelby Or Wednesday Other nail polishes -try me on colors I'm a nail polish junkie. Staniac any shade Send me a pm with your trade list and what you want and what you think is fair and we'll go from there.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 13, 2012)

My situation is different than most others in that I'm only in the U.S. every two months for four days.  The good news is - I have way too many beauty subs and buy lots of gift with purchase type things, so I have lots of things that you might be looking for.  I will always give you a promise of sending out my trades on specific days, i.e. this time around, I'll be sending things out August 21st or 22nd, with delivery confirmation.  If you feel more comfortable setting aside the items that you'd like to trade with me and waiting for my package to arrive before sending yours out, I'm comfortable with that, especially if you're a trader with a great rep.  I'm building mine up, I've had a great trade so far dipping my toes in last month and I'm in the process of doing a 3 month trade U.S. beauty boxes for Canadian boxes with a member here, she can vouch for my good communication skills.  Here goes!  I have lots more but wanted to at least get some of my items out there.

*For Trade*
Smashbox Lip Enhancing Gloss in Afterglow - .014 fl oz 
 
Cargo 3 - Triple Action Mascara  Thicken-Lengthen-Curl  4.5 ml tube brand new 
 
Mavis Whitening Toothpaste from Italy - the $7.50 tube - unopened   Pssssst!  Instant Dry Shampoo - Refreshes without water, builds volume, preserves color - 1.76 oz aerosol spray can (50g)  
Zoya - Bevin - Birchbox size bottle - dusty blue/green

Revlon - Just Bitten - Lipstain and Balm in Forbidden - Never used, bought a bunch of colors and ended up preferring lipsticks to stains so I didn't use them
 
NYX - Pin-Up Tease Individual Curl Full Size Mascara - still in the plastic sleeve 
The Laundress - Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo in Cedar .5 fl oz 3x Concentrate - Non Toxic, Biodegradable and Allergen Free - enough for one load   Shu Uemura - Art of Hair - Cleansing Oil Shampoo .5 fl oz - Gentle Radiance Cleanser   Salvatore Ferragamo - Attimo L'Eau Florale - said to have notes of crisp Nashi pear, hints of kumquat and watery lotus flower notes along with a rosy and subtly spicy peony with a sophisticated touch of Bulgarian rose and soft jasmine. The signature of Attimo L'Eau Florale is enlightened by the exotic frangipani flower and underlined by woody notes of patchouli.  It's hard to describe a fragrance so I let the makers have at it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  1.5 ml/.005 fl oz - standard carded vial with pump top   Miss Dior Eau de Parfum - Italian Mandarin Essence, Egyptian Jasmine Absolute and Indonesian Patchouli Essence - 1 ml/.03 fl oz - white pump spray vial - carded   Suki Body - Sensitive Cleansing Bar for all skin types with organic lemongrass and organic fair trade shea butter 1.4 oz bar, new in box - smells wonderful and fresh, I just don't use bar soap.  It says it's a gentle moisturizing face/body cleanser that softens and moisturizes while deep cleansing, removes makeup and dirt, ph balanced to be non-drying.  This product is vegan.  Considered travel size - it's $5.95 on the website   Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15 1.7 oz brand new, only swatched, too light for me - Shade 02  The tinted moisturizer has sunscreen of 15 in it and so has an exp. date - July 2012.  I like the formula of this so well that I may keep it as a cream highlighter, kind of opposite of a bronzer for contouring/highlighting regardless of the spf.  But wanted to put that out there for full disclosure and fair trades.  If someone else with lighter skin wants to try this tinted moisturizer, I'd consider trading.  It'd be a good way for someone to see if that shade is good for them or for them to use if they don't mind the lack of SPF.   Orofluido Elixir - Brand New, not even swatched as I have another of my own - 5 ml/.17 fl oz glass bottle, made in Spain - "Silkiness, lightness and shine, beauty elixir for your hair"  a little lasts a long time   Julep Colors - All Brand New, all never used for even one manicure or swatched.  I love to purchase nail polish, but I tend to wear the Sally Hansen Nail Strips so my polish collection is unused other than clear top coats.  Polishes are so addictive to buy though!   Hayden - opaque peach creme Leah - opaque fresh green creme Elizabeth - midnight blue with a hint of shimmer (I'm slightly in love with this one, it's so pretty!  But willing to let it go for a good trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Rachel - Shimmery Autumn Rust color Anne - Gorgeous medium violet creme - also partial to this one but may let go Charlotte - a little darker violet creme than Anne - another favorite  Helena - nice fushia tha isn't too glittery, more matte   Possible - Red and White Modcloth headband from last month's BB for a great trade, I'm on the fence.   Color Club Polish in Disco Nap - unused - Birchbox size   Indie Lee The Body Lotion - Lemongrass - 2 fl. oz bottle    Befine Night Cream with cocoa, millet and rice bran - .5 oz tube    Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff in Illuminating Pearl Powder - one puff, unopened and sealed, says it may provide up to ten days worth of powder   Birchbox - I'ts Been A Year! Birchbox pink string friendship bracelet with silver color square in the middle, carded and sealed  
Stila - Forever Your Curl - .12 fl oz/3.5 ml tube "Curl Memory Mascara" brand new, has unbroken UPC seal attached  
John Varavatos U.S.A. Eau de Toilette .04 fl. oz still in foil packaging - two of these   Willa Clear Face Moisturizer .50 fl. oz in a pump bottle   Kerastase Elixir Ultime .16 fl oz - from Gossip Girl Birchbox, a little goes a long way, I have my own of this   Bulgari - Omnia Crystalline 1.5 ml Carded in a vial with a white spray top - "As luminous as crystal, pure and sensual, a floral and feminine signature"   X Out Shine Control - .75 oz tube, still wrapped in plastic   Bond No. 9 New York Nuits de Noho - Blue Bonbon wrapped vial of fragrance, lots of people love these scents and I think they're pretty expensive, I'm just not a perfume girl   Philosophy - take a deep breath - .4 fl. oz. tube, might have two of these   Philosophy - Love Sweet Love, perfume vial on card   Pretty much any color/style Sally Hansen Salon Effects Nail Strips - taken out of the outer carton but still sealed of course in the individual plastic/foil 8 packs, you can take both packs for a total of 16 for or mix/match.  I use one 8 pack for either a full mani or a full pedi, I just cut the strips in half, even when my nails are fairly long.  I end up having at least two strips left over using this method.  They last for me anywhere from ten to fifteen days, which is a miracle for me, polish chips within a day on me.  I have limited edition ones, such as Valentines Day, Christmas and Easter styles.  Solids too.  Each set would come with the included directions, file and cuticle stick in the plastic packaging.   Comodynes Urban Cosmetics Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color towelettes, individually packaged, at least 8 packages   Living Proof No Frizz Nourishing Styling Cream - Stops frizz. period. weightlessly blocks humidity, smooths and conditions, no heavy silicones or oils, 2 fl. oz.     If you're looking for something specific, ask me, there are lots of things that I have that I haven't listed yet.  There are also a lot of things that I have (for me) but haven't touched yet (Full sized Urban Decay, TooFaced, Smashbox, Tarte) that I'd part with for multiple wish list items.     *My Wishlist*   Any byTerry product - Rose Comfort Creme, Foundation, etc. Ren - anything Ren.  Specifically I'd like extras of the Glycolactic Mask that was sent out in Sample Society Pretty much any mask - Borghese Mud Mask, Exuviance, etc. Anything Clark's Botanicals - Marine Cream, Intense Radiance Mask, etc. Wen - Cleansing Conditioner or anything similar Algenist Skinceuticals - any but especially the little vials from Test Tube - C E Ferulic and/or Phloretin CF pretty much anything anti-aging, serums, creams, eye creams Erno Lazlo Peter Thomas Roth Doubles of most things Sample Society - Caudalie Eye Cream, Sisley-Paris Hydra Globa Intense Anti-Aging Hydration, vbeautÃ©* *Eye Never or the others that came in Glossybox, Lite Up and Buying Time StriVectin Hair Masks Julep Glow On Age Defying Hand Lotion (for my Gram) LaRocca​ Try me!​


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll only ship within the US!!

All the items are new and never used unless otherwise noted.

For Trade from Birchbox:

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion and  Kahina Giving Beauty Argan Oil

Eye Rock Designer Liner (opened but never used - four sets)

xoxo Notecard and envelope from Gossip Girl BB

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Rock Candy (swatched on the back of my hand once, threw away the box though)

*Stila Lip Glaze in Camera*

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze .07oz*

*Minteas in Cocoa Mate (Looking for any other flavor)*

For Trade from Julep:

Kim - swatched

Nicole - swatched

fast dry top coat (2/3 full)

For Trade from June Glossybox:

vbeaute triple sample pack: buying time, eye never, lite up

Miscellaneous:

Maybelline Baby Lips Pink Punch (Swatched)

OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy (Used on fingers twice)

FACE Stockholm nail polish for J.Crew in Hello Merlot .3oz - swatched

Boots No. 7 Reviving Eye Gel 15ml/.5oz (squeezed a teeny amount onto the   back of my hand)

Wishlist:

Bronzer - Stila or Tarte

first aid beauty shave cream

Joya Ames Parfum - scent of soulmates

beauty so clean

Dermologica Microfoliant

twistband hairbands

Georgie Beauty Winks

tili bags

fresh Sugar lip treatment

essie as gold as it gets

Masqueology face masks

I've listed specific items I would love to try or have more of, but I'm up for trying new stuff so message me!


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's a copy of my current trade list!

*UPDATED JULY11th, 2012*

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*FOR TRADE (This includes: Samples &amp; lightly used products)*

*Arquiste- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) BB

*Befine- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet

*Bobbi Brown- hydrating eye cream.05 oz packet

*E.L.F.- Brightening eye pot- I have 2 colors but there is no color listed on package. They are a sparkly purple colors. They were swatched lightly 

*Dr.Andrew Weil for ORGINS-Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet

*Shiseido- Ultimate sun protection lotion spf 60 PA+++ for face/body 7ML/0.23 FL. OZ (Can't find an expiration but it's fairly new and its in the box.

*Kiehl's Brightening botanical hydrating mask packet 0.17 fl oz.

*Sephora Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML (From the sun safety kit)

*Dior- deep hydration radical serum 2 ML foil packet

*Aquolina Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.

*Bare Minerals liner shadow in Sable- (It's powder) used a couple times but barely! Take it please! Lol

*Sephora makeup setting mist 1.6 Oz.- Used 3/4 full.

*Sula beauty- paint and peel nail polish in crush (purple) used twice. non-toxic polish

(http://sulabeauty.com/catalog/12/paint_peel_trend_collection)

*BIRCHBOX EARBUDS- HOT PINK AND LIME GREEN- NEW *BB pending

*Boscia Blotting Linens- 25 sheets- *BB- NEW pending

*Juliet has a gun perfume sample vial*BB NEW

*Teaforte minteas- Ginger Pear tin 1 oz *BB NEW pending

*FULL SIZE*

*1 Bare Escentuals beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz

*Sephora balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin)  

*Kevyn Aucoin- The sensual skin enhancer (It's like creamy concealer) color sx15 (for dark skin) 0.63 oz.

*Sally Hershberger- Shampoo for Normal to thick hair 10 oz. bottle Never used

*Sally Hershberger- Star Shine spray (4.2 fl oz)

*Victoria's Secret- Beauty Rush lip gloss in Passion Fruit Pop

*Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Lip Balm Stain in Romantic- Used once to test out. I can sanitize or you can. NEW

*Victorias Secret- Secret Charm Body Mist. (Honeysuckle, Gala apple and Stephanotis.) 95%Full -Barely used. 8.4 oz.NEW

*Rusk Sheer Brillance polisher for hair (for smoothing, refining and shining) 95% full. 4 OZ. NEW

*Jordana Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. Sealed NEW

*Jordana Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed NEW

*Revlon Creme Gloss in Slip into Pink. Sealed NEW

*Revlon Creme Gloss in Play up pink. Sealed NEW

*Mary Kay 2-In-1 Body Wash &amp; Shave 6.5 oz sealed   NEW!

*MY WISH LIST*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Blinc Mascara

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow

Melvita floral water

Liquid eyeliner

Amika Hair mask

Any self tan products

BB cream- any

Nars blush

Lancome mascara

Makeup forever products

Benefit products

Nars Daphne shadow

Clinique chubby stick

Julep colors- Morgan, Robin, Sasha

Any makeup really

*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*
 

Edited by stellar136 - Today at 6:14 pm


----------



## xheidi (Jul 13, 2012)

*UPDATE in BOLD!!!!*

here's my list. pm me if you guys see anything! thanks.

*Birchbox*:

BORGHESE Bagno di Vita Body Soak (2packets)
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Chocolate Brown (a little was broken off when it came--i can take a pic of it if needed but LOT of product left)
*Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion in the darker shade - opened it to see what color it was in, but didn't like it* 
*Suki Balancing Regimen (5 packets-pic)*

 
*MyGlam*:

ALL-BELLE NATURAL LASH
3LAB - Perfect Cleansing Foam (3.4oz)
MyGlam brush (includes the first 2 brushes, I think?) and brush case
NYX Round Lipstick in Eucalyptus - swatched 2x
Nail Bling
Studio Gear Lipstick in Smile - swatched 2x
Marabella Eyeliner Pen in Black
 
*Julep*:

Meryl
Rachel
Nicole
 
*Others*:

Kiss Nail Dress in a leopard or a cheetah print (not sure which print it is)
Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait (~90% left)
Clinique Acne Solutions Clear Skin System Kit (max used 2-5x/also i have a very small face so not much product used)
Nivea's A KISS OF CHERRY FLAVORED TINTED LIP CARE 
e.l.f. Studio Complexion Brush
 
 
*Wishlist*:

Beauty Blender
Modcloth Headband from June's BB?
Blue/Red Earbuds from BB

Benefit's The Porefessional
Stila Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze
Boscia BB Cream
But try me...


----------



## missmaggie5 (Jul 13, 2012)

updated items underlined

_*Things I have (all brand new unless said otherwise):*_

Gold Color Club nail polish (.25 oz)

Origins Starting Over moisturizer 1.7 oz

Kerastase Cristaliste shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Dr. Jarts Beauty Balm from May BB (x3)

Basis facial cleansing cloth (packet of one cloth)

Clinique repairwear foundation (shade 03) .05 oz

Garnier Frutics Triple Nutrition shampoo and conditioner packets (.34 oz each)

Bumble and bumble Shampoo/ Conditioner/ Blow Dry styling balm packets (.24 fl oz each)

Fekkai Glossing Shampoo/ Conditioner (.3 fl oz each)

Simple brand cleansing facial wipes (7 wipes)

Weil for Origins skin tone correcting serum (.05 fl oz)

L'occitane en Provence hand cream (used once but not noticeable, 1 oz)

Bumble and bumble FREEstyling Card (can take to any Bb recognized salon to get free style consultation session plus a blow dry or other under-30 minute do)

Neutrogena Visibly Bright facial cleanser (.5 fl oz)

Skin79 BB Cream in pink (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Etude House BB Cream in Collagen Moistfull  (packet- not sure how many oz but probably good for one use)

Herstyler hair serum (.08 oz)

Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara in black (.14 oz)

AcneFree Sulfur Mask (.2 oz)

Biore Ice Cleanser (.24 fl oz)

Goldwell Hair Modelling Paste (.5 fl oz)

3-in-1 Beauty Smoothie by Ulta (3 fl oz)

Larabar uber in Roasted Nut Roll

Stila lip glaze in Lights

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint sample (.07 oz)

 I can also throw in a Twistband hair tie

_*Wanted:*_

Eyeko Skinny Liner in black

Dior mascara

Beauty Blender

Benefit Porefessional

Good eyeshadow brushes

*PM me! I'm very open*


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 13, 2012)

*Up For Trade:*

**US Trades Only. Sorry!*


*GlossyBox:*


GlossyBox Blush Brush 
ahava mineral botanic hibiscus and fig velvet cream wash

first aid beauty smooth shave cream

ofra cosmetics eye shadow ice in never back (dark gray/black)
vbeaute lite up, buying time and eye never
wella professionals enrich moisturizing treatment
a perfume organic in urban organic



*Birchbox &amp; MyGlam*


Color Club Polish in Disco Nap (gold) 0.25 fl oz/ 7ml)

Supergoop! SPF 30 Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion 10ml
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion 3ml
Birchbox Earbuds pink earpiece and blue cord
Blinc Mascara in black 0.141 oz (will be picky)
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love vial

*Misc:*


Simple Sensitive Skin Experts Refreshing Facial Wash Gel 1.7 fl oz.

Redken Real Control Shampoo and Conditioner 0.35 fl oz/ 10ml

Jouer Mini Lip Gloss in Mirage
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (2x Opal, 2x Golden, 2x Pearl)
Smashbox Limitless Mini Eyeliner in Onyx
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse BB Cream 0.33 fl oz


*All FULL SIZE and brand new unless noted**


BlowPro After Blow Strong Hold Finishing Spray 10oz. 
Prestige Eyeliner in Disco
Prestige Eyeliner in Charcoal
Prestige Eyeliner in Brown

Prestige Lipstick in Romantic Red

Bracelet (Gunmetal Color with one Crystal Ball)
bareMinerals Warmth* (used 5 times)
bareMinerals Mineral Veil* (used 5 times)
bareMinerals Foundation in Light and Golden Medium* (used 5 times)
Maybelline Mineral Power Finishing Veil Bronzer* (swatched once)





*Wish List:*

I'm very open to any offers so please give me a shout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dreamingbella (Jul 13, 2012)

MyGlam

Studio Gear Warm Embrace lipstick (swatched once)

Birchbox

Laura Gellar Caribbean Kiss

Glossybox

Offra Eyeshadow - ICE (swatched once)

Wishlist

Nailpolish! (OPI, Zoya etc)


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 13, 2012)

Updated


----------



## drk51284 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm new to this whole thing, and I've got a handful of samples I'll probably never use, so I thought I'd give it a try. Please let me know if I'm putting this in the wrong place!

All are brand-new, never used.

Zoya polish "Yasmeen" 0.25 fl oz

Zoya polish "Sofia" 0.25 fl oz

Zoya Hot Lips gloss "Hocus Pocus"

Zoya Hot Lips gloss "Visa"

Color Club polish "Age of Aquarius" 0.25 fl oz

J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea hand cream - 0.7 fl oz

J.R. Watkins Lemon Cream hand cream - 0.7 fl oz

J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea hand and body lotion - 1 fl. oz

J.R. Watkins Mango hand and body lotion - 1 fl. oz

J.R. Watkins peppermint lip balm

--

I'm not looking for anything specific, but would like to try Stila eyeshadows and bath stuff. Thanks!


----------



## emeline (Jul 13, 2012)

I ship USPS w/tracking within the US

For Trade: (Unused unless noted)


Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria (from Sample Society)
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero (travel size)
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint sample in Pearl (0.17fl oz from Sample Society - Looking to trade for same sample in Glow or Golden) - _PENDING_ 
Twistband hair tie in metallic purple 

Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (1)
Julep in Yumi  
Julep in America
Zoya mini in Noel (used 1x) 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Sea Foam 

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper sample in Tokyo
The Cool Fix Targeted Gel Lotion sample
Kiss Nail Dress in Cocktail (Pink Zebra print w/crystals â€“ w/o nail file)
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Zero (fullsize)

Bling Tone Eyeshadow in Diamonds and Pearls (used 1x)
Ardell Fashion Lashes in WISPIES (2) - _PENDING (1)_

Red Cherry Lashes in #WSP



WISHLIST:


[SIZE=11pt]****Keracolor samples (from Myglam)****[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=11pt]****Stila Smudge Stick Eyeliner in Lionfish****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]****Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Sample****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Nail polish in purples, corals, or pinks, top or base coats[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Murad Skin Perfecting Primer sample (from Sample Society)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me sample (from Sample Society)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Urban Decay mini Primer Potion in Eden[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Tarte LipSurgence in Joy or Charmed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Julepâ€™s Best Pedi CrÃ¨me Ever[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Birchbox Notecards from the Gossip Girl box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Masks[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Liquid Highlighters[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Facial Towelettes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]-I also love skin products!-[/SIZE]


----------



## Snow24 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Still waiting on my July SS and July BB - Will update when they get here*

*Trade:*
 
*Birchbox:*â€¨

Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream 0.07 oz (2) _-PENDING_
â€¨Stila Glaze - Action _-PENDING_

Live in Love by Oscar De La Renta (Vial w/ card) -_PENDING_

LÃ„RABAR Ã¼ber - Roasted Nut Roll

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (Green/Pink)

*Sample Society:*

â€¨Live In Love by Oscar De La Renta (Deluxe Mini Sample)â€¨ _-PENDING_

*Beauty Army:*
Shrink To Fit Hip &amp;Thigh Cream

*Other:*
John Frieda Frizz-EaseÂ® Sheer Solutionâ„¢ Lightweight Frizz Control, .34 oz. (3)

Philosophy 3-1 Amazing Grace 0.5 oz. (2)_ - PENDING_

N.V. Perricone, MD - Alpha Lipoic Acid Nutritive Cleanser with DMAE 2ml (3)
Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 32 Rose Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 60 Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

*â€¨Wanted*â€¨

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner - Olive, Black or Purple

Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastel (Blue Ming)_ -PENDING_

Ofra - Eyeshadow Ice - Go Black

Juliet Has a Gun

â€¨Beautyblender
All eye Creams
All Night Creams

Julep - Toni - Diane - Emilie - Selena - Allyson - Nicole
Zoya - Shelby
Stila Beauty Balm
Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie

Julep Pedi Prep

Stila Stay all day waterproof liquid eye liner (any color but blue)
Stila Set &amp; Correct Powder

Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat

Ole Henrickson - ALL

Will ship USPS to US only. Since I'm still a newbie, I will be happy to ship first to guarantee the trade to an established trader.


----------



## kaysta (Jul 14, 2012)

I would love to trade for an Eyeko skinny liner in any color but Olive.

What I have to trade:

Stila gloss (Lights) - PENDING

Jouer moisture tint (Golden) - .17 size

Alterna Bamboo UV Protection

Oscar Live in Love sample w/ card

Eyeko Fat Stick - Black (swatched once on hand)

Uber Bar (Nuts)

Kerastase Lumiere Liquide - May BB Sample w/ card

Smashbox photo finish primer (deluxe sample from Sephora)

BB Earbuds - Blue and Pink

(Sorry for posting all of this here, but I can't seem to post a thread yet since I'm too new as a user)

*edited with July sample specifics*


----------



## channelzero (Jul 14, 2012)

Birchbox July  I haven't gotten this yet, but I'm expecting these based on my profile and when i do get them I would like to swap them.


blinc Mascara (would love to trade for eyeko skinny liquid liner?) 
Ada cosmetics bronzer PENDING 

Birchbox 


Comodynes self-tanning towelettes (the two single-use ones from my bb)
Likewise daily skincare moisturizer +50spf uva/uvb sunscreen 5ml (.15fl. oz)

Julep


Mischa (never opened)
Nessa (never opened)
America (used for one mani)
Marisa (used for one mani)

Sample Society


Borghese Tono Body Creme deluxe sample 1 oz
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl .17 fl. oz.
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil sangria/white glimmer 

Glossybox


Oscar de la Renta eau de parfume "live in love" .1fl oz/4ml (tried once on clean wrist) PENDING 
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream 2 fl. oz. PENDING


BeautyFix


alterna bamboo smooth Kendi oil dry oil mist 1fl. oz./30ml PENDING 
Eminence Coconut Firming Body Lotion 8.4 fl oz (this is unopened, but a little bit leaked on its way to me. I took it out of the plastic bag it was in so I could wipe of the leaked lotion)PENDING


Other


Lorac TANtalizer Deep Body Bronzing Luminizer .4fl. oz./12 ml (gwp from Ulta)

If anyone wants them, I also have three 1ml single use packets of jouer luminizing moisture tint. One each in bronzed, glow, and golden. I'll mail these as an extra with any swap--they're all too dark for me.

*Wishlist*

*Juliette has a Gun perfume samples

**Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (colors would be great--green, purple, blue) (purple pending)

*stila sparkle waterproof liquid liner (try me on any color except sequins or starry)

Atelier Cologne Vanilla Insensee Cologne Absolue

dirt. luxe salt scrub lemon leaf

Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

The Laundress Wool &amp; Cashmere Shampoo

Lavanila products (i like the scented stuff, vanilla + ____ except coconut)

Masqueology Brightening Mask or Pore Minimizing Mask

*Sisley-Paris* Hydra Globa Intense Anti-Aging Hydration Deluxe Sample

*Alterna* Bamboo Style Boho Waves Deluxe Sample

Amorepacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-gel

Generally interested in Pangea Organics, Urban Decay, Benefit, tokidoki, nars, Stila


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 14, 2012)

updated trade list!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127074/beautyandbrains-trade-list


----------



## jac a (Jul 14, 2012)

just updated my list WITH PICTURES!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics

was interested in:

july bb: eyeko liners, dirt luxe salt scrub, harvey prince hello, tea forte minteas

july myglam: july bag, josie maran lip/cheek stain

*wishlist* items


----------



## Ching Chang (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi ladies! *UPDATED *my list with a bunch of Korean skincare brands (Etude House, Skin Food, TheFaceShop) as well as some other goodies I found lying around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also looking for someone who would be willing to trade their entire July Myglam bag (with the Josie maran lip and cheek stain, white circus polish, etc....). 

Also, if anyone has any larabar ubers and earbuds they'd like to swap with me as part of a larger trade (not just those two items), I'd love that as well! Thanks~

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125351/ching-chang-swap-trade-feedback#post_1862112


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 14, 2012)

updated below or use my link


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 14, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 14, 2012)

Updated below with nee My Glam stuff!


----------



## TaylorMorgann (Jul 14, 2012)

Would anyone like to trade a full-sized Stila lip glaze in "Lights" and/or a Juliette Has a Gun perfume sample in "Vengeance Extreme" for the Eyeko Skinny liner in Olive or Black from this months box?? I was sent the wrong box and the items I received don't suit me at all! PM me if interested!

**Sorry yall, this post isnt as clear as i meant it to be-- i HAVE the gloss and perfume and wish to trade to get a liner!


----------



## MarbleSky (Jul 14, 2012)

Have trade list with pictures up!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127191/marbleskys-trade-thread

I'll ship USPS with Delivery Confirmation.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 14, 2012)

I just got my birchbox I would like to trade my Eyeko liner in *BLACK* for the *blue/teal* colored one!


----------



## duckygirl (Jul 14, 2012)

I can ship to anywhere in the US.

*Birchbox:*

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

Stila Eyeshadow Card

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Arquiste Flor y Canto (2)

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

BLK DNM perfume

Harvey Prince Yogini 

Kahina facial lotion

Kahina Argan oil

Ojon Restorative Conditioner

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Stila Liner in Curacao PENDING

Befine Night Cream

Zoya in Lotus

*Sample Society:*

Colorscience Pro Deluxe Puff illuminating Pearl Powder

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl mascara 

Murads Hybrids Acne Primer Deluxe Sample

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+Color Fade Proof Fluide

*Other Samples:*

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

MAD skincare Age corrective serum  ( 5 ml)

MAD skincare delicate daily moisturizer (5 ml)

1.7 oz purlisse milk delicate cleanser

Glamourdolleyes frankenglamour sample jar

VMV hypoallergenics  Illuminants Advanced Brilliance treatment (5ml)

VMV hypoallergenics Creammmy Rich Intensive Moisture Milk (5ml)

VMV hypoallergenics illuminants face-body-hand lotion ( 5ml)

*Full Size* VMV hypoallergenics Re-Everything Cleansing Cream ( will be picky about this)

*Full Size* Benefit Porefessional

apothederm moisturizing cream (.5 oz)

clinque all about the eyes

*Full Size* Nick Chavez Ultra Shine Honey-Peppermint Conditioner

*Full Size* Origins Checks and Balances ( 4/5 full)

La Fresh Acetone Free Nail Polish Remover pad

Bare Minerals Flawless Face Brush in plastic wrap

Decleor Source D'Eclat Instant Radiance Moisturiser

LIsa HOffman Night and Day Vitamin A and C serum

3LAB M creme

*Full Size* Ulta Voluptous Volume Mascara

Avene Eye contour Care

*Swatched:*

Sally girl baked eyeshadow in teal, gold, bright and dull purple and gunmetal ( can send pictures if you want)

stila smudge pots in gray and brown

Cargo eyeshadow duo in sausolito

Mac pigment in Melon PENDING

*Wish List:*

eyeko skinny liner in black, purple 

by terry comfort cream 

willa fresh foaming face wash

dermalogica microfoliant

Caudalie premier cru eye cream

Revolution Beauty Balm in Sunkissed 

VMV hypoallergenics products

Jane Iredale lip plumper in Toyko

Laura Gellar Caribbean Kiss Lipstick

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe

masquelogy pore refining mask

number 4 super comb prep and protect spray

oroflurido

Josie Maran Lip and cheek stain

July My glam bag

hair oils/serums

eye creams, anti aging products in general

any of the cologne samples from birchbox man

Or make me an offer!

*Great* trades with: mroxy0628, vogliadivintage, Scooby384, akharri785, JackieD, Luka822, Becca8093, lechatonrose, Lynda V x2, tigerlilyem, Amber Barrera, septellis, Dena Fletcher, miss6aby, wintersnowpeach, eschwanda


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 14, 2012)

PM me if you'd like to trade!

*Have:*

Stila One Step Bronzer (swatched on hand)

NARS Super Orgasm blush (95% left)

Want:

Jouer Lip Enhancer (new)

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Purple

Benefit Porefessional

Clark Botanicals Lip Tint (new)

Dior Extase

theBalm Mary-Loumanizer

Lipstick Queen Crime Pencil

Nuxe Dry Skimmer Oil


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 14, 2012)

Updated swap list

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list

Happy swapping!

LV


----------



## serioussparkles (Jul 14, 2012)

What I have:

live in love perfume sample - oscar de la renta

Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF 15 Moisturizer sample

TheBalm Stainiac - Beauty queen

Orofluido hair elixir sample

Let me know what you have - I'm very open to trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peebeenjay (Jul 14, 2012)

I am new to the trade thing on this site but not new to swaps and online sales:

I am currently going through my entire supply of beauty products so I do not have a ton of stuff from birchbox, but I am a subscriber.

I currently have no specific "wants" so just throw me your ideas and items you have!

BIRCHBOX:


comodynes self tanning towelettes (x2)
gray twistband hair tie
Eyeko fat stick (I believe the color is Blue Petrol? it's the teal color stick)

TKB TRADING MICA SAMPLES: (these are in their own little pot with a snap on lid and label ranging anywhere from 1/2 tsp to 3/4 tsp)


Blackstar green : (1 small and 1 large sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=20


Blackstar blue : (1 large sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=23


Blackstar red :  (1 large sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=21


After twilight: (1 small and 1 large sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=671


Verdigris gold: (1 small sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=362


Storm: (2 large samples)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=379


Chamoisee: (2 large samples)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1457


Blue ice: (1 large sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=387


Chameleon fine: (1 large sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=497


Chameleon glitter: (1 large sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=39


Zirconium cluster: (2 large samples and 1 small sample)
http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=1494

VARIOUS OTHER ITEMS:


pink blue loose glitter in glass bottle
Urban Decay big fatty lip plumper
Jane. liquid lip color in Touchy
Aromaleigh mineral eyeshadow in "bette"
Micabella cosmetics mineral eyeshadow in "daydream"
Micabella cosmetics mineral eyeshadow in "java"
unknown brand of liquid eyeliner black PACKED with silver glitter
E.L.F. liquid eyeliner -

1 black

1 gold glitter

1 silver

Hot topic eyeshadow cub: (these are not my auctions just photos of the cubes I have) 

1 panda and crossbone: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-TOPIC-PLEXI-PANDA-POWER-EYESHADOW-WITH-STORAGE-ROCK-PUNK-/200779597754?pt=US_Makeup_Eyes&amp;hash=item2ebf6587ba

1 octopus with a moustache: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-TOPIC-PLEXI-OCTOPUS-POWER-EYESHADOW-WITH-STORAGE-ROCK-PUNK-/200779594365?pt=US_Makeup_Eyes&amp;hash=item2ebf657a7d

Hello kitty vials of loose shimmer powder

1 gunmetal gray

1 cornflower blue

1 bright baby blue

Hard candy bling base: http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/blbleyebl.html

1 pink

1 yellow

1 blue

1 white

Pink shimmer powder (from claire's I think?) 3 grams

Garnier ultra lift 2 in 1 wrinkle reducer serum + moisturizer foil packet

Burt's bees milk and honey body lotion 1 fl oz

Bath and body works japanese cherry blossom body lotion 2 fl oz

Bath and body works japanese cherry blossom fragrance mist 2 fl oz

Calvin Klein Euphoria skin lotion 1 fl oz



PERFUME SAMPLES:


2 jessica simpson "fancy"
1 kenneth cole "black"
2 curve "crush"
1 monte blanc "femme de montblanc"
19 anna sui
14 anna sui "sui dreams"


That's all for now! Will be adding more soon, including items from both of my July birchboxes coming soon.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 14, 2012)

Updated on next page and here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 14, 2012)

UPDATES!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127074/beautyandbrains-trade-list


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a .17 sample of *Bronzed* Jouer Moisture Tint (from my SS box) Its for medium-tan skin tone. I am medium and it is too dark for me. 

Please PM me if you would like it and I will check out your trade thread. 

I have also updated my trade thread with the following from July BB:

Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion

Stila lip glaze (color pending) 

Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide

Thanks!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 14, 2012)

updated


----------



## pandoraspocks (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm looking to trade items from my July BB for the Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black. I'm willing to trade multiple items.

July BB:

Boscia BB Cream

Color Club polish in Blue Ming

Annick Goutal perfume

Stila Lip Glaze in Camera

My full trade list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127228/pandoraspocks-trade-thread


----------



## caitlinsocial (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forums, and I have some stuff to trade.

Birchbox:

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens, 25 Sheets- never opened

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner, Olive- swatched on clean hand

Oscar de la Renta, Live and Love- tested on hand

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint, golden .07 oz- tested on hand

NON Birchbox:

OPI Birthday Babe (Silver)- never opened 

OPI Louver Me Louver Me Not (purple)- never opened

OPI Start to Finish- never opened

I would be interested in all offers especially the Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in black or purple, Harvey Prince fragrance, Mod cloth headband.

Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 15, 2012)

Updated below and here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## lauravee (Jul 15, 2012)

*Birchbox/Beauty Trade List: *


Harvey Prince Eau Flirt Sample
BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Sample 
Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream (used 1x)
Kerastase Elixir Ultime (pumped 2x, might be picky about this) 
Beauty Blender Cleanser 
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliners in Zero and Rockstar (Full size but used, Zero has been sharpened, Rockstar has not. Please see photo for usage detail!) 
*Polish Trade List: *


Zoya Zuza (1x) PENDING
Zoya Yara - 2x
Zoya Kennedy - 1x

Zoya Nimue - 2x (possibly Pending) 
Zoya Rea - Swatched
Zoya Danni - 3x
China Glaze Fast Track (1x)
Essie Brooch the Subject (1x)
Essie School of Hard Rocks (2x)
Essie Borrowed and Blue (2x) 
Essie - Meet me at Sunset (2x) 
OPI Jade is the New Black (90%)
OPI Silver Shatter (80%)

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, looking to trade with others who can use one packet for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable
 

*Wishlist: *


*** Olie Biologique Huile Moderne *** 
Stila Lip Glazes (I have camera pending but interested in others!) 
Coola SPF 30 Sunscreen Samples
Julep Poppy Lip Gloss, try me on other coral glosses ! 
Color Club - Clambake Coral 

*Polish Wishlist: *


Color Club - Clambake Coral 
OPI - Number One Nemesis 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Rock N Roar, Sweet Marble Floret, Wild Child, Tie Dye For 
OPI Nail Apps - Try me!

Will gladly send photos of anything on this list!

*I currently am away from my home, while I have some of these products with me and can ship either tomorrow (16th) or the 20th, others I will not be able to ship until the 24th*


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 15, 2012)

Updated


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 15, 2012)

Things to trade:

v    1 fl oz *Clinique* dramatically different moisturizing lotion (I have used a little less than half of this)

v    *DDF (Doctors Dermatologic Formula)* Amplifying Elixir Serum ~ .5 oz Brand new and unopened

v    *Bare Minerals* Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for Combination Skin ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .17 oz

v    *Estee Lauder* Advanced Night Repair Serum ~ Brand new and unopened deluxe sized .24 oz

v    *Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer* in Zoom! (a shimmery gold color) ~ Brand new, .24 fl oz from the Pop Aganda set

v    *Tarte Clean Slate* natural face primer ~ deluxe size brand new 11 ml (free gift from Ulta)

v    *Befine Night Cream ~* Brand new, .5 oz, (chocolate ingredients)

v    *KTO Kelly Teagarden Organics* Vitality Rose and Cucumber Eye Cream ~ Brand new 10 ml

v    *Evie Evan* Firm and Repair Throat CrÃ¨me ~ Brand new deluxe size

v    *Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Regenerator ~* Brand new in box, .5 oz

v    *Benefit Stay Donâ€™t Stray ~* brand new, deluxe size sample from kit, no size listed on it (around the size of my pinky?*)*

*Wishlist:*

*v    Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vegeance perfume sample*

*v    Juliette Has a Gun Miss Charming perfume sample*

*v    Masqueology mask â€“ Brightening*

*v    My boyfriend is interested in trying out the Birchbox man products, please PM if you have ANY of those items available and I will see if he is interested J*


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 15, 2012)

updated!


----------



## benreb11 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am looking to trade my sample of Harvey Prince Hello for a sample of Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin. My sample of Hello is unopened and unused. 

US trades only please.


----------



## TaylorMorgann (Jul 15, 2012)

Update: i have the Stila lip glaze in "lights" and Juliette Has a Gun perfume sample in "vengence extreme." Originally i wanted to trade to get an Eyeko Skinny liner, but i've just been given approval (i'm trading for my mom, who was a victim of a box mixup) to try and trade for an Eyeko Fat Eye liner, Stila Sparkle Liquid liner, or other such liner. Please PM me if you're interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MollyC2153 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *benreb11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am looking to trade my sample of Harvey Prince Hello for a sample of Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin. My sample of Hello is unopened and unused.
> 
> US trades only please.


Message me. I have Eau Flirt and I'm allergic to Lavender.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anyone have the July MyGlam makeup-bag that are willing to trade? (Not the items but just the bag?)


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 16, 2012)

*I started my own thread Which is updated after every swap!*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127285/lizzie123-trading-thread


----------



## xheidi (Jul 16, 2012)

*THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR TRADE*:
*Birchbox*:


Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion in the darker shade - opened it to see what color it was in, but didn't like it
Suki Balancing Regimen (5 packets-pic)
Color Club Nail Polish in Blue Ming

*MyGlam*:


ALL-BELLE NATURAL LASH
3LAB - Perfect Cleansing Foam (3.4oz)
MyGlam brush (includes the first 2 brushes, I think?) and brush case
NYX Round Lipstick in Eucalyptus - swatched 2x
Nail Bling

*Julep*:


Nicole

*Others*:


Kiss Nail Dress in a leopard or a cheetah print (not sure which print it is)
Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait (~90% left)
Nivea's A KISS OF CHERRY FLAVORED TINTED LIP CARE 
e.l.f. Studio Complexion Brush
 
 
*Wishlist*:

Beauty Blender
Modcloth Headband from June's BB?
Benefit's The Porefessional
Buxom Lip Gloss
But try me...


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got a skinny eyeko in black that I would like to trade for olive or the stila in flash. Eye products must be new and unused.

I would like to try the bosica bb cream, or the laura geller lip stick.  I have lots of mascaras and other stuff on my trade list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125678/swap-with-tigrlilyem#post_1887980

I also love the suki balancing kit packets or gloss modern mask if anyone wants to trade for those as well.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 16, 2012)

UPDATED: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 16, 2012)

*updated on the next page.*


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 16, 2012)

*** Edit: traded the liner, but still have the polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love to trade polish for the minteas! Thanks!

For trade: 

Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black traded!

Color Club polish in Blue-Ming

from the Birchbox + Glamour July Box

Wishlist:

Since those are both full-size items and not just samples, I'll be looking to trade for full-size items, or for multiple samples. Here's what I'd be interested in:

Modcloth headband (any color)

Minteas

Eye primers

Mascara

Pink or nude nail polishes

Perfumes

Open to anything, so try me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 16, 2012)

Updated  on a later post and on this link https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127201/angebrooklyns-trade-thread


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 16, 2012)

*Lips:*

-Full size Dermstore Lip Quench (brand new, unused)

-Lancome Juicy tube (brand new, unopened)

-buxom lip gloss in leslie (myglam) -looking to trade for the josie maran lip stain
 

 *Nails:*
-Revlon Whimsical (brand new)
-Julep Sheryl (swatched)
-OPI Black Crackle (swatched)
 

*Random:*

-nume hydro punch conditioner (still sealed, .67oz)

-juice beauty green apple spf moisturizer (still sealed, .5oz)

-MyGlam Makeup Bags Jan, March, April, May, June

**June bag is imperfect. Some of the strings are loose, can be cut, came this way.

-UD brush from Naked 1. Used for eyes 1x, will sanitize b4 sending if you'd like, or will let you do the sanitizing. I just dont like the brush

-Sephora Waterproof Makeup Removed (used 1x, so not for me.) 1.69 fl. oz./50ml

-Japonesque Makeup Brush Holder

Wishlist -

TRY ME!

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 16, 2012)

Updated


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 16, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/17/12!!!!!*


----------



## lauravee (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey All - 

I'm also looking to trade for the July Glam bag (just the bag). Here is my trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126459/lauravees-trade-thread

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 16, 2012)

US trades only please 

Updated 7/16

I have a Buxom lip gloss in Sugar &amp; Andreas Choice Nail polish in Somersault. Looking to trade for Josie Maran lip and cheek stain. 

NEW:


Coach heart shaped locket keychain





Pandora Murano purple glass bracelet





Julep Chloe swatched
Julep Helena swatched
Julep Hayden swatched
Living proof frizz nourishing style cream (myglam)


Chanel Kabuki brush used twice Hold 
Origins checks and balances cleanser Hold

Lancome star gloss 220 used twice
Urban Decay Big Fatty mascara Indigo
Josie Maran eye shadow Divine swatched once
Born pretty wheel of nail jewels
NYC lash precide defining mascara
Milani baked blush Terra sol BNIP


JOBY independence day nail stickers
Sephora deluze size mascara black
Rimmel Glam eyes shadows in night jewel and spicy bronze swatched once
Ulta blush brush x2
Ulta eyeshadow brush
Loreal telescopic explosion mascara
NYC liquid lip shine iced orchid
loreal hip lip gloss Ingenue
Ulta cheek exposed blush
Spa collection black citrus and currant scented oil
NYC nail polishes Mulberry St, West village, and Canal St


Laura Mercier foundation primer used twice
Keracolor color enhancing leave in conditioning treatments packets
Covergirl line exact liquid eyeliner in Smoke

NYX soft matte lip cream Tokyo swatched once
Urban Decay heavy metal glitter liners in Spandex and Mullet

Philosophy blush palette pink swatched once


Violent Lips temporary lip tattoos in:
2 Pink snakeskin
3 2 Red fishnet


Urban Decay Loose Pigments:
Asphyxia 
Baked 
Goddess 

Protest 
Rockstar 

X 
Yeyo 


Urban Decay Ink for eyes Pyrotechnic swatched 3 times (the case got damaged with nail polish remover)
2 Mark SuperFlip color kits brand new in box

Mark mini nail lacquers steel plum and industrial brand new


Cosmopolitan magazine promo pink nail polish Wild Thing brand new
ELF 32 eyeshadow palette some shadows swatched one time never used
2 Mary Kay lash love mascaras black Brand new
Mark eyeshadow brush brand new

Mark pro glimmer in punk brand new
Mark get a tint in Buff brand new

4 NYC liquid foundations in Ivory brand new
Mark eyeshadows Lava and Jazzy swatched once



MAC eyeshadow duo persona and screen vinyl used 4 times
Revlon cream shadow palette electric pop swatched 
2 brand new Ulta eyeshadow quads Good girl and silka, aztec gold, galaxy, and verdigris


Wet n wild holiday mini collection:
Dont steal my thunder shadow trio
Sweet as candy shadow trio
Pearlescent pink blush
Heather silk blush
Megalast nail polish caught red handed
Megalast nail polish sugar coated
Megaplump mascara black
Mega length mascara black

 Bourjois eyeshadow blue swimming pool used twice
Sally girl glitter in pink, green, gold, and silver


Elf all over color sticks pink and lilac pearl used twice
Almay smart shade blush berry brand new

Wet n wild mega sparlkes in various colors
L'oreal Hip lip color hypnotic brand new
Sally girl eye shadows green and gunmetal swatched once
Jane eyeshadow palette Jewel tones swatched once
Emani mineral shadow Urbanized swatched once
Sephora mini shadow Aspen summit swatched once

Deluxe Luxiva foundation ML42
Hard candy tinted poisturizer in Fair used 5 times


Maybelline Illegal lengths mascara black brand new

Jour luminizing moisture tint sample packets 1 opal 2 pearl
Proactive x-out shine control deluxe sample size brand new

Mark rock the box all out color palette and secret storage container


John Freida Go Blonde shampoo conditioner and lightening spray all deluxe size
3 Neutrogena fresh foaming cleansers deluxe sample size
3 John freida sheer blonde fine mist wax full size brand new
Merle Norman facial scrub deluxe sample size
covergirl tru blend whipped foundation 405 Ivory swatched 2 times

Jamberry nail decals (like minx) blue polka dots, blue houndstooth, pink floral, party swirls. 
Black faux alligator makeup bag

Wislist:


Josie Maran Magic Marker lip and cheek stains
Beauty Blender
Dior mascara
Hello Kitty anything
Disney anything
White foundation color correctors
OCC lip tars
Sally Hansen Gem crush polishes
Julep polishes

Urban Decay Deluxe shadow in Ransom

Various Urban Decay products

BB creams for very fair skin
Sugarpill eyeshadows
Tokidoki palettes


Open to tons of other items just feel free to send me a message


----------



## Lychae (Jul 16, 2012)

I have nothing to trade but I am willing to pay postage and a dollar or two for a dermalogica daily microfoliant/befine  exfoliating cleaner or benta berry g-1

Please PM me..I really need to try to find something that works for my skin to get the rough spots off =[


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello ladies!  I've got a brand new, unopened Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in black that I would love to trade for the olive color.  Let me know if you're interested!!  Thank you!


----------



## juk723 (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm looking for myglam items from this month: 

-red/pink mesh bag,

-Yes to Cucumbers towelettes,

-Josie Maran Marker STain in JItterbug, Jive, Mambo or Waltz

-Circus nail polish in White (somersault?).

In addition to my trade / swap thread items: I have these items

-Beautyaddicts mascara (full size from Glossybox),

-Phyto Hair Mask (from Glossybox)

-Buxom FULL SIZE in Leslie Couture &amp; Lisa Couture.

PM me if any of these interest you.


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 16, 2012)

OK so I wanted a modcloth. Headband for some time. They finally came back in stock so I grabbed one quick! I guess I wanted it too bad cuz birchbox sent me two! Both red polka dots. LOL so one is up for trade. I really want the stila lip glaze tiki trio. They sold out on birchbox. So if you have them and would like.and would like to trade. Let me know


----------



## lady41 (Jul 16, 2012)

*hello here is my updated trade list*​ 
*Circus nail polish from myglam in white (new)* 
*eyeko fat eye stick in petrol blue (new)*

*ahava essential day moisturizer (new 1 fl oz.) pending*

*blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (full sized used once)*

*supergoop spf 30 city sunscreen serum (2 foil packs from this months BB)*

*Apothederum stretch mark cream (says 0.7 oz this is from beauty army and has never been used but tube seems not to be full) pending*

*kiehls ultra facial oil-free lotion (1 fl oz. new)*

*impress press on manicure in velvet rope (new)*

*harvy prince eau flirt sample vial perfume (BB new)*

*color club nail polish in blue-ming (BB new)*

*color club polish in disco nap (BB new)*

*stainiac the balm lip and cheek tint (BB sample new)*

*parissa after shave oil ( 8ml. new)*

*cellceuticals photo defense spf 55 (sample tube new)*

* skin treatm**cellceuticals ceractive moisture plus barrier repair**ent (sample tube new)pending*

*smashbox photo fisish primer (.25 fl. oz. new)*

*murad clarifying mask for acne (deluxe sample tube new)*

*murad clarifying mask for acne (deluxe sample tube new)*

*laura mericier foundation primer ( deluxe sample tube new)*

*likewise spf 50 daily moisturizer (sample tube from BB new)*

*tresesemme dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized)*

Stila lip glaze in guava (new)

china glaze nail polish in full spectrum (full sized , new)

china glaze nail polish in ray-diant(full sized, new)

*wishlist*​ 
*suki face the 5 packetts from this months BB* 
*gloss moderne high gloss masque from this months BB *

*Buxom polish in clair*

*amika hair mask*

*josie maran lip and cheek stain (any color except flamenco)*

*dirt luxe salt scrub from this months BB*

*Boscia Bb cream from this months BB*

*try me on other things thanks*​


----------



## JadedBeauty (Jul 16, 2012)

If anyone has a *Josie Maran lip and cheek stain* up for trade please let me know, I will trade anything I have for it. Just let me know specific things you are looking for.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Jul 16, 2012)

* updated later in the thread *


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Jul 16, 2012)

looking to trade my stila garden eye shadow palette sample &amp; klorane chamomile shampoo for your juliette has a gun lady vengeance perfume sample....     pm me is interested   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anida (Jul 16, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## EricaD (Jul 16, 2012)

UPDATED BELOW!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello ladies I'm looking for the Josie Maran lip &amp; cheek stains from this months Myglam. I have a Buxom gloss in "sugar" to trade and much more. My trade list is in my signature. Thanks!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 16, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/16/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Ada Golden Bronzer X 2 (one is unopened, one was swatched once)

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque 

Harvey Prince Hello (spray vial sample)

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softner Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)* 

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint (from BB)

Dr. Jart BB cream - I have 3 of the small tubes and 1 of the larger replacement tubes .33 fl oz (sampled once)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched once)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA fragrance vials. Two of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack and unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List

Dior Mascara

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Boscia BB cream

Eyeko skinny liner in black, turquoise, teal or purple. 

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish)

Or make me an offer!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for the blue &amp; pink bb earbuds and the pink or red eyelashes from myglam

Please check out my trade thread, I'm open to any offers!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126031/mirandamanda-trade-sale-list


----------



## EricaD (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 17, 2012)

My items I'd like to switch are the following- us only please Myglam Circus bt Andreas choice - yellow swatches once Birchbox Color club nail polish blue Ming swatches once Glossybox OFRA eyeshadow Dumb plum swatches once Wishlist- Glossybox goldi OFRA Buxom lips Still lip glaze Josie lip marker


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 17, 2012)

First-time trader here ... I really really really want to trade my Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black for the one in Purple. Anyone interested? PM me. Update: 07/17/12. I have a trade in progress for the Eyeko. Thank you miss6aby. I mailed it out today, with delivery confirmation, and I am looking forward to a successful trade.


----------



## MsChrissyG (Jul 17, 2012)

I am looking to get the Josie Maran Magic Marker from the July MyGlam. 

This will be my first trade. 

I am offering to trade my Buxom lipgloss in "Leslie" and I have a sample of KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime from Birchbox.

Please let me know if you are interested.  Thank you.

Chrissy


----------



## jac a (Jul 17, 2012)

updated my list! thanks bunches for looking.

interested in:

july bb: beautyblender, eyeko, dirt scrub, harvey prince hello &amp; flirt

july myglam: mesh bag, josie maran stain

*wishlist*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## duckygirl (Jul 17, 2012)

*Birchbox:*

Nick Chavez Yucca Root Conditioning Shampoo

supersmile toothpaste in orangemint

Ojon Restorative Conditioner

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Befine Night Cream

Zoya in Lotus

*Sample Society:*

Stila Cosmetics Forever your curl mascara 

DDF amplifying elixir

Alterna UV+Color Fade Proof Fluide

*Other Samples:*

*Full Size* VMV hypoallergenics Re-Everything Cleansing Cream ( will be picky about this)

apothederm moisturizing cream (.5 oz)

clinque all about the eyes

Full Size Origins Checks and Balances ( 4/5 full)

Decleor Source D'Eclat Instant Radiance Moisturiser

LIsa Hoffman Night and Day Vitamin A and C serum

3LAB M creme

Full Size Ulta Voluptous Volume Mascara

stila smudge pots in gray and brown

Cargo eyeshadow duo in sausolito

Wish List:

eyeko skinny liner in black, purple 

by terry comfort cream 

willa fresh foaming face wash

dermalogica microfoliant

VMV hypoallergenics eye cream

Joico K-Pak Revitaluxe

masquelogy pore refining mask

number 4 super comb prep and protect spray

oroflurido

hair oils/serums

eye creams, anti aging products in general

any of the cologne samples from birchbox man

Or make me an offer!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 17, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*






*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

RGB polish in Beach (swatched)

Milani polish in Pink Rocks!

Deborah Lippmann polish Pearly Queen (shimmery white translucent)

Oscar de la Renta live in love sample

June Jacobs green tea and cucumber body balm 1.7oz (opened to sniff)

Miss Jessie's Curly Butter Creme .46oz

Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue 1 oz

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding 1 oz

Boscia green tea blotting liners

Dr. Dennis Gross Active vitamin D Serum (deluxe sample in glass vial)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow pad (x2)

Kinerase Restructuring Firming cream .24 oz

cynthia rowley bandaids

Aveeno active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen SPF 40

Tom Ford Violet Blonde Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz

Dermadoctor Photodynamic Therapy - 0.067 oz (x2

tarte Clean Slate Flawless 12-Hr Brightening Primer 0.25 oz [on hold]

clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

willa clear face moisturizer .5oz [on hold]

Color Club Disco Nap .25oz

Laura Mercier repair serum

aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz [on hold]

full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

Philosophy retractable powder brush

Glossybox powder brush

*things I would LOVE*:

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash and Mask

Shea Terra Body Butters

Ada bronzer PENDING

Circus nail polish

Kiehls oil free moisturizer

Boscia BB cream PENDING

Eyeko skinny liner in black PENDING

Josie Maran Magic Marker Lip and Cheek stain

algenist eye renewal balm

living proof volumizing products

supersmile toothpaste

any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Blinc mascara

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 17, 2012)

*Updated 7/19/12!!!!!*

*NEW!! *JUNE GLOSSY BOX! *!!NEW*

*Kinerase restructure firming cream (.24oz)*

*A Perfume Organic Urban Organic (standard sample vial)*

*NEW!!* JULY BIRCH BOX *!!**NEW*

*Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (standard sample vial)*

*Birchbox Earbuds (not sure which color yet) *

*Suki Balancing Regimen Assorted Sample Packets*

*EYES*


*Clinique, High Impact Mascara in Black (full size, brand new, unused) * 
*Global Goddess, I-Divine Eyecolor infused with white tea in Darjeeling (.06oz pan, brand new sealed and in box) (from Beauty Fix)*

*NEW* Physician's Formula baked Collection wet/dry eyeshadow trio in Baked Oatmeal (brand new in box)

*LIPS*


*Revlon Lip Butter in Creamsicle (gently used 2x, sanitized)* 
*theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (brand new never opened, from BirchBox)*

*PERFUME*


*Cartier Baiser Vole, a light lilly scent, (.05oz spray vial, from Sephora)* 
*Virga Botanicals, Water Garden, made with pure esential oils (.04oz glass vial, from TheLookBag)*

*NEW* Coach Poppy Flower (standard spray vial, spritzed 1x)

*BATH/BODY and NAILS*


*NEW* Sinful Colors in Fiji, (full size, looks about 90% full) 
*(2x) Dermatalogica Exfoliating Body Scrub packets (not sure of amount, maybe .2oz each?)*

*Mini Zoya in Zuza (swatched on 1 nail)*

*NEW *Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF20 (.5oz sample from BirchBox)


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated below or go to my thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Jackieblue (Jul 17, 2012)

Items I would like to trade from this month's box (all unopened):

Stila Lip Glaze in Camera

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden

Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide

I would really like to try:

Eyeko Skinny Liner in Purple or Olive

The rest of my trade/wish list is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127079/jackieblues-swap-list

I do have one successful trade here, but the swapper is on vacation and hasn't left feedback yet. My thread has my Ebay feedback info.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated list with my July BB items:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126091/tameloys-trade-thread


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 17, 2012)

U.S. trades only...Items are new and unused, unless specified...If new to swapping with me, I'd prefer to use DC on both ends! I'd prefer to stick to my wishlist, ladies...but that leaves almost everything but the kitchen sink! Please and thanks ladies!!!!!

*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Revlon Diamond Lust Eye Shadows in Starry Pink/Night Sky - pink/black eye shadows with glitter/sparkle flecks (swatched both x1)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green

Kiss Nail Dress Fashion Strips in Black/Silver animal print
Pure ICE Nail Polish in Naughty Girl - frosty orange creamsicle *PENDING* 

Beauty Addicts Show Off Mascara (GB) - PENDING 



*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protector Sunscreen SPF 42 7mL/.23 oz
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion Face/Body SPF 60 7mL/.23 oz

Amore Pacific Hydra Gel .27 oz *PENDING* 
Murad Essential-C Eye Cream 4mL/.14 oz
Korres Sunscreen Face Cream SPF 30 10mL/.34 oz
Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream(GB)
Caudalie Vinexpert Riche Radience Day Cream 3mL/.1 fl oz
Kate Somerville CytoCell Energizing Treatment 5mL/.16 oz

Dermaquest ZinClear SPF 30 1 oz
True anti-aging Radiance Revealing Complex 5mL/.17 oz

Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser 1 oz

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisture Treatment .84 oz
Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo/Meta Velour Conditioner .3 oz? (size unlisted but about the same as Fekkai samples)

Alterna Hemp Organics Color Hold Repair Shampoo 1.35 fl. oz *PENDING* 
Oscar De La Renta Live in Love(SS - deluxe mini bottle)

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (GB)
Philosophy Blue Hawaiian 3 in 1 Gel 6 oz *PENDING* 




*Wishlist:*

*Tarte Lights! Camera! Lashes* Mascara

*Eyeko* *Skinny Liner*...please!!!

*Manna Kadar Glo* Shimmer Lotion

*Stila* anything!

*Boscia* Cleanser

*Kiehl's Creme De Corps/Avocado Eye cream*/Midnight Recovery

*Philosophy* *Microdelivery* Body Wash

*Caudalie* Cleansing Water

*Dr. Jart's* BB Cream

*Facial Masks/Peels* - Juice Green Apple Peel, Brazilian Peel, Kahina; hydrating

*Body creams/butters* - lightly scented or not at all...really would love some *Shea Terra* from June GB *pending*

*Lip glosses/Balms* - pinks, corals, peaches (like Jouer in Peony, *Birchbox Pink*, Revlon Papaya, UD Pocket Rocket Colin)...try me

*Color Club* - Age Of Aquarius, Clambake Coral, Blue Ming, Hydrangea Kiss, Almost Famous, Mrs. Robinson

*Julep* - Robin, Megan, Emily, Brooke, Anne, Morgan, Yuma, Mischa, Chelsea

*Essie* - Fear or Desire, Mojito Madness, Beach Bum Blue, Mesmerized...try me on blues, greens, purples, reds

*Zoya* - Fergie, Jem, Sooki, Mitzi, Charla, Julieanne, Edyta, Tiffany, Ibiza, Happi, Shawn, Opal...Beach/Surf collection!

*Nail Polish*....love creams, neons, shimmers, duo chromes, holographic, metallics, try me!!!

*Hair stuff* - *Amika Obliphica!!!! Gloss Moderne* , *Alterna Boho Waves!!!* Serums/oils, creams, hairspray... try me!!

*Makeup* - baked products, eye shadows, pigments,  gel liners, UD liners, Skindinavia setting spray, illuminators,  mascaras, clear lip liner, pink blushes....Tarte, UD, Revlon, Too Faced, Maybelline Bounce blushes, *Milani*, L'Oreal, Smashbox, *Korres*, *Cargo*....try me!!!

Benefit Lemon Aid

*Perfumes -* Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, *Harvey Prince*, Thierry Mugler Angel/Alien, *Viktor &amp; Rolf*Flowerbomb, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Lolita Lempicka,  Juicy Coutoure, Bvlgari Omnia line

*Men's products* - *John Varvatos* cologne, try me!!


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## dd62 (Jul 17, 2012)

*What I have*

*From BirchBox*
Stila Sparkle liquid eye liner - Curacao

Comodynes self tanning wipes intensive x2

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tine - Bronze - .07 oz.

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade Proof Fluide

Stila Lip Glaze - Lights

*Other*

Estee Lauder Day Wear BB Cream (01 Light) - .17 Fl. oz (swatched)

Xen Tan Dark Lotion Weeklly Self-Tan - 1 FL oz

Miss Jessies - Large sample packet - Curly Pudding

Miss Jessies - Large sample packet - Curly Meringue

Miss Jessies - Large sample packet - Creme De La Creme

Physicians Formula TalcFree Mineral Correcting Concealer Trio(Yellow, Light, &amp; Pink- Correct, Cover &amp; Highlight)In box,bought from CVS)

Julep Nail polish in Blake (baby yellow) Used Once

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Knock Out Pink

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Sapphire Sparkle

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Aqua Paradise

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Golden Sunrise

Cover Girl brow &amp; eye makers in midnight brown #505 (factory package with 2 pencils and 1 sharpener 1.7g)

Smooth N Shine Keratin power semi-permanent hair tamer - Regular (opened but not used)

Rev Honey Energy - Peach - U Tube - .88oz (got in some work out box)

*Interested in*

Mascara
Setting Powders
Murad Acne Clarifying Cleanser
Other Acne Cleansers

Dermalogica over night clearing gel

Korean BB Creams for PALE skin

Body Scrub
Bath additives (bubble bath, soaks, etc)
Moisturizers

*Open to suggestions, just PM me. Not too interested in makeup that is not listed above at this time, mainly skin care and hair care.*


----------



## ahkae (Jul 17, 2012)

I would like to trade my Eyeko liquid liner in *purple* for one in *black*. Please reply if you can send it out by tomorrow using priority mail since I leave for vacation really soon and I will do the same.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Jul 17, 2012)

I just posted my swap list for the first time. Here it is!

All items and brand new and unused, unless otherwise specified. Iâ€™m sticking within U.S. swaps only for now. I send packages by USPS First Class mail with delivery confirmation.

*What I have:*

*Birchbox*

*Alterna BAMBOOÂ®* UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide *ON HOLD*

*BY TERRY* CrÃ¨me de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream *ON HOLD*

*Kiehl's* Abyssine Cream + *ON HOLD*

*PÃ¼r Minerals* 4-in-1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer in â€œLightâ€

  *Glossybox*

*[SIZE=11pt]Kinerase[/SIZE]* [SIZE=11pt]Restructure Firming Cream[/SIZE]

*Other Samples*

*Clarisonic* Nourishing Care Cleanser, 1 fl oz

*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser, 1 fl oz

*Dermstore* Lip Quench, 0.21 oz

*Olay* ProXclear Complexion Renewing Lotion, 0.24 fl oz

*Olay* ProXclear Intensive Refining Sulfur Mask, 0.24 fl oz

*Agadir* Argan Oil Hair Treatment, 0.25 fl oz (packet)

*TRESemme* Split Remedy Shampoo, 1 fl oz (x2)

*TRESemme* Split Remedy Conditioner, 1 fl oz (x2)

*Lâ€™Oreal Paris* The One Sweep Sculpting Blush Duo in â€œPoppyâ€ (Full size)

*Small Foil Packet Extras*

*Sarah McNamara* Miracle Skin Transformer SPF 20, â€œMediumâ€ Shade (x2)

*Dermalogica* Overnight Repair Serum (x2)

*Suki * Eye Lift Cellular Renewal Cream

*Alyria* Exfoliating Cream

*My Wishlist (unused items only, please):*

Nailpolish (try me!)

Lip colors

Eye liners

Beauty Blender *PENDING*

Try me on any makeup items!

Twistband Headband

Modcloth Headband (I have green deer, so any other color)

Body washes

Body lotions


----------



## kahless (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's what I have to trade; US trades only, please. All unused unless noted; everything in blue is new.     *Skin* 
Clinique 3-Step Skin Care System (Type 3 - combination oily to oily skin, each bottle is 0.5 oz) 
Kate Somerville 360 Face Self-Tanning Pad (1 pad)

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion, SPF 60 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protection, SPF 42 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Benefiance Intensive Eye Contour Cream (0.17 oz; used a tiny amount once)

Peter Thomas Roth All Day Moisture Defense Lotion, SPF 30 (0.5 oz)

Supergoop! SPF 30 Everyday Face and Body Lotion (0.33 oz)

Supergoop! SPF 30 City Sunscreen Serum (2 foil packets)

Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream (0.24 oz; used once)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Vichy Slimming and Firming Treatment (0.23 fl. oz, 1 foil packet)

   *Makeup* 
Sephora Ultra-Smoothing Primer (0.27 oz) 
Smashbox Photo Finish UVA/UVB SPF 15 (0.25 oz)

MUFE Microfinish Powder (0.035 oz)

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen (0.04 oz)

NYX Eyebrow Shaper (full size)

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in sangria/white glimmer (full size; swatched once)

Beauty Addicts Show Off Mascara in jet black (full size)

Stila In the Moment eyeshadow palette card

Stila In the Garden eyeshadow palette card

   *Perfume*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (0.04 fl. oz; vial card) 
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (0.03 fl. oz; vial card)

  *Nail Polish* 
Zoya nail polish in America (full size) 
Color Club nail lacquer in Disco Nap (full size; swatched once)

   *Hair Care*

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect (1.45 fl. oz; used once) 
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment (0.84 oz)

   *Wishlist* 
Eyeliners/eye makeup 
Nail polish



I'm willing to combine some stuff in the list and I'm open to any items so just message me!


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated on next page!


----------



## Jennabean (Jul 17, 2012)

Updated


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 17, 2012)

UPDATE: 07/17/12 *What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*

Mario Badescu Facial Spray with Aloe, Herbs, Rosewater, looks like 1 fl oz

3LAB "M" Cream, I'm guessing 0.25 oz? it doesn't say (BeautyFix)

Cures by Avance Age Defyer Eye cream, 0.5 fl oz (Dermstore)

Striking Multi-Peptide Serum, anti-aging, (I think it's full size) 1 fl oz (isthatodd.com)

Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair, deluxe sample jar, doesn't say size (Conscious Box)

DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight, 2 fl oz (Beauty Fix)

SkinMedica Age Defense Vitamin C+E Complex, deluxe sample, 0.25 oz (Beauty Fix)

Apothederm Moisturizing Cream, deluxe sample, 0.5 oz (Sircle Samples)

BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

MelanSol 100% Natural Sunscreen SPF20, sample tub doesn't say size

MelanSol 100% Natural Sunscreen SPF30, sample tub doesn't say size

MelanSol 100% Natural Sunburn Relief Gel, sample tub doesn't say size

The Good Home Co. Beach Days Hand Lotion, sample pouch doesn't say size

Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula two attached packets: Massage Lotion for Stretch Marks, 0.08 fl oz; Tummy Butter for Stretch Marks, 0.09 fl oz

Hawaiian Tropic Shimmer Effect After Sun Lotion in Coconut Papaya packet, 0.25 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien, sample vial, 0.06 fl oz (Birchbox)

Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (without card)

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender, full size, 3 fl oz (shespeaks)

A Perfume Organic perfume oil in Urban Organic, small vial half-full (Glossbybox)

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Baby Butter Creme, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Two NuMe coupon codes from MyGlam to whoever claims them first, free

Kronos Phyx Intensive Hair Repair Masque, 4 fl oz (Dermstore)

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair, 0.84 fl oz (Glossybox) PENDING

Aveeno Active Naturals Nourish &amp; Strengthen shampoo &amp; conditioner packets, 0.3 fl oz each

Garnier Fructis Color Shield shampoo &amp; conditioner packets, 0.34 fl oz each

Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment packet, 0.25 fl oz

*NAILS*

100 pc. Kiss Full Cover Nails with glue, Short Square

Flirt Designer Collection Nails, 1 pack of 24 nails (link to photo: http://i.walmartimages.com/i/p/00/07/91/81/31/0007918131720_500X500.jpg)

Spoiled polish in Violet Femmes, full size (used twice)

Milani One Coat Glitter in Purple Gleam, full size (used three times)

*MAKEUP*

Boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++, deluxe sample, 0.35 oz (Birchbox) PENDING

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, x2 (Dermstore)

Global Goddess i-Divine Eyecolor, 1.90g, shade: Kumaon brown (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Milani Runway eyes eye shadow in Royalty (shimmering rose), full size (used once)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

Ofra Eyeshadow Ice cream shadow in Dumb Plum, 14ml (Glossybox)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint packet in Opal, 0.03 fl oz

*OTHER*

Tea Forte Minteas Resist in Lime Mojito, 1 oz (Birchbox) PENDING

Nordic Naturals 2pk strawberry-flavored DHA100 fish oil gel caps

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror x2 (BeautyFix) 1 left

Quilted black cloth makeup bag with handle (BeautyFix)

Redpoint powder brush (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium (Beauty Fix)

Concealer brush, full size, pink handle (MyGlam May bag)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

Seche Restore

Poshe quick dry topcoat

Nail polish, especially "indie" ones (like from Etsy shops) with different shapes of glitter or flakies

Shea Terra Black Soap

Essie polish, especially Lady Like
Makeup Geek eyeshadow

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 BB cream (any that are not too shimmery)*

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Tarte LipSurgence (any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)

Zoya polish

Missha BB cream shade #21
Masks and peels, especially pore-refining

Mario Badescu masks, toners, or body wash
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Items from Conscious Box

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Mascara

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## mk5302 (Jul 17, 2012)

This might seem silly, but is anyone interested in a perfume trade? I have *Oscar de la Renta Live in Love* and *Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien*, but I really want to try any of the *Harvey Prince* scents besides Ageless, *Joya Soeurs, *and anything by *Juliet has a Gun. *Open to others you might have as well. It would be even better if we could switch two for two!


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 17, 2012)

Id be open to trade 2-3 deluxe items of mine for something off my wishlist that is unused as well!

***BEWARE of SWAPLIFTER, ALISON SEIFERT (seifertam) from INDIANA. *

Newly added items are in *ORANGE*.

*What I have for Trade:* 

*BIRCHBOX*

Eyeko Skinny Liner in Olive (only looking to trade for PURPLE)

Eyeko Fat Stick in Black - hold

Redken Shine Brillance Hair Spray

*GLOSSYBOX*

Ofra Cream Eyeshadow in Dumb Plum

vBEAUTE Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never 

*FULL SIZE*

Lancome Rouge in Love Lipstick in Cocoa Couture (swatched once)

Cargo Cosmetics Pencil Eyeliner in Metallic Green 

*NAIL POLISH*

China Glaze Crackle Polishes: _Lilac, Lightening Bolt, Gold, Broken Hearted_

*My Wishlist:*

SheaTerra Organics Whipped Body Cream (Especially Marula!)

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Black

Tarte LipSurgence (Especially Joy!)


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 17, 2012)

No photos found.
*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 
NEW! Stila lip glaze in Camera

NEW! Stila lip glaze in Action

NEW! Boscia BB Cream

*LIPS*


Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote (Brand New) 
TheBalm Plump your Pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion My Fruit (Brand New still sealed)
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Copacabana Coffee (used once)


*FACE*


Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new) 
CoverGirl Classic Color Blush in Rose Silk (brand new still in packaging)
Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (Used 3 sheets)
Benefit Thrrrob blush (swatched twice)
Tarte Mineral Bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11 OZ
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush (Brand new)


*EYES*


TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)

Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose (swatched twice)

MAC mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial (No box from a kit)
They're Real Mascara brand new NO BOX
Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX


*HAIR*


Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz (Brand New) 


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence (already have Achiote, lucky and Pouty)*

*Blushes*

*Too Faced Leopard Bronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 18, 2012)

moved post


----------



## bethm (Jul 18, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (full-size -- swatched)

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Julep Polish -- Gayle, Brooklyn, Alfre, Glenn, Maria, Basecoat, Fast Dry Topcoat (all are either new or swatched)             

Zoya Lianne (full-size)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

Ouidad Tress Effects Styling Gel (full-size bottle but only 1/3--1/2 full)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Granite (full-size)

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Midnight (full-size)

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

Mens Products

M Mitch by Paul Mitchell Travel-Sized Hair Stuff -- Hardwired Maximum Hold Spiking Glue 0.85 oz, Steady Grip Firm Hold/Natural Shine Gel 2.5 oz, Construction Paste Mesh Styler 0.85 oz, Clean Cut Styling Cream 0.35 oz, Reformer Texturizer 0.35 oz, and Barber's Classic Pomade 0.35 oz

Wishlist

Alterna Color Fluide and/or Alterna Shine Spray

Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Products

Light pink lipstick such as MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Other Facial Masks

Harvey Prince Hello Perfume

Michael Kors leg shine

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!! _

_




_

_Great trades with ..._

tigrlilyem, awall18, chingchang, jbird1175, mszJessica, CRB882, Denise Moya, MissLindaJean, SeptEllis, sillylilly05, heather4602, MeanWife, wintersnowpeach, Scooby384, angiepang1e, luckylilme, beautyboxgal


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 18, 2012)

My trade thread, check it out!!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 18, 2012)

Updated!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*


Ojon Restorative Conditioner (May)
Color Club Disco Nap (May)
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (July) x 2
Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide (July)
Stila Lip Glaze in Lights (would really like a different color; July)

*MyGlam:*


NuMe HydroPunch (July)

*Sample Society: *


Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (July)
Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara (May)
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronzed (swatched once; July)
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria/White Glimmer (July)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *


Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (April)

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)
Cargo Eye Bronzer (opened once to see color, never swatched or used; April)

*Julep:*


Lip Gloss in Carmella (July)
Audrey Polish (July)

*Sircle Samples:*


NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Cocoa (swatched once and sanitized)

*Wishlist:*


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask (BB July)
Harvey Prince Hello (BB July)
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner (BB July) *PENDING* 
boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ (BB July)
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque (BB July)

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (BB June)

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June)

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)

Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal
Masqueology Brightening Mask
Marvis Whitening Mint Toothpaste (GB May)

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a full sized Cargo tinted moisturizer in the shade Nude. It is 1.7 ounces and retails for $37. It has been opened to swatch only, and while the formula feels nice, it's too dark for me.

I'd like to swap it for either another similar full sized TM/BB Cream/etc in a shade suitable for pale skin, OR I will entertain other decent offers. Send me a PM if interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jul 18, 2012)

Updated Below!


----------



## MaymayLove (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello! Â I'm looking for a full box trade.Â  I got july box number 14, items listed below. I just got the box yesterday. I am looking for a july box with the nail polish, lipstick/gloss, or eyeliner - a combo of those items are highly desired. I'm up for anything, just send me your trade offer. This is the first time I am swapping boxes over MUT. Please PM me if you are interested. Thanks. Â  Â  Box 14 blinc Mascara Harvey Prince Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin - 100 ml dirt. luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf LÃ„RABARÂ® Ã¼ber stila in the light eyeshadow palette Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds Â  Â


----------



## anida (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm still looking to trade my buxom lip gloss in dani for the josie maran lipstain(any color) from the july myglam.

Things I have for trade:
- Eyeko liner in olive (I'd prefer to trade for the black color) - TRADED

- Boscia BB cream (I already have 2 BB creams and I hardly use those. I also have two BB cream samples(they're in those foil packets - Etude House and Skin79) that I'll give to whoever I trade this with. - TRADED

- Hello Harvey prince perfume sample (I spritzed it once)
- Amika nourishing hair mask (from julys birchbox)
- Amika oil treatment (from julys birchbox)
- Comodynes self tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (from junes birchbox - 2 packets)

- Coola cucumber mineral face sunblock (from junes birchbox)

- John Frieda Full repair Shampoo + Conditioner sample - 0.28 fl oz each (in a packet)

- John Frieda root awakening shampoo + conditioner + smoothing lotion sample - the smoothing lotion is 0.15 fl oz while the shampoo + conditioner are both 0.28 fl oz (in a packet)

- Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry-touch sunblock SPF 55 - 1.0 fl oz (I have 3 of these)

- The Face Shop sebum control soothing mask sheet

- Beauty Friends essence mask sheet
- Yes to Cucumbers facial towelettes (from Myglam) - PENDING

- Bare Escentuals Buxom lip gloss in Dani (from Myglam, I want to trade this for the Josie Maran lipstain)

- Juice Beauty green apple moisturizer

- Nume Hydrating conditioner

- Circus Nailpolish in white (from Myglam - swatched on one nail) - PENDING

- My glam July make up bag - PENDING

Wishlist:

- Glitter eyeliners (preferably clear ones. like nyx's candy glitter in crystal-which I really want)
- Tea Forte Minteas (flavor doesn't matter. they all seem cool to me) TRADED

- Glitter nail polishes - PENDING

- Blushes (pink or red colors)

- Josie Maran lipstain


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Updated*

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126356/kelseys-trade-list

*Will ship in the U.S. only*

I don't have a lot to trade right now, but would really like to get rid of these perfume samples. Will add to this when there is more I can add. 

Also would prefer to trade with someone who has positive feedback or if none, sends first. I'm also willing to send first if I'm trading with someone who has high positive feedback. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*For Trade*

*Perfume Samples*


*Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift (Used a dot)* 
*Annick Goutal - Eau d'Hadrien (Used a dot)*

*Juicy Couture (Sprayed once)*

*Makeup*


*blinc Mascara sample from July birchbox (would like to trade for a lipstick possibly)* 



*Wishlist*


*Any Tarte Lip products* 
*Any Zoya nail polish*

*Essie nail polish or OPI*

*Any lip products in general*

*Korean BB Creams*

*Basically any makeup products*

*Anything Hello Kitty*

*OCC Lip Tars*



*Great trade with **vogliadivintage *


----------



## tameloy (Jul 18, 2012)

More added/updates!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126091/tameloys-trade-thread


----------



## AmberStarr (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey ladies I still have the $100 NUME card from Myglam. It runs out August 31st. and I know I won't use it. If you would like it please PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can take a picture of the card as well and send the picture to your email if you like. If you want to trade like I said PM me thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 18, 2012)

*updated on the next page and here: *https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125912/kelseys-trade-list


----------



## EricaD (Jul 18, 2012)

Updated! All new unless otherwise noted. I prefer to trade with DC on both ends. Thanks for looking! *Birchbox*


*Jouer* Lip gloss in Mirage 
*Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love 
*Birchbox* earbuds (blue and pink) 
*Color Club* mini nail polish Disco Nap (x2) 
*Dr. Jart* Water Fuse BB Cream (x4) - PENDING 
*Ojon* Volume Advance Shampoo (x2) - PENDING 
*Stila* Smoky Eye Card 
*Hollywood* Fashion Tape Pack 
*Shu Uemura* Essence Absolue Oil (used once, vial is 90% full) 
*Birchbox* XOXO notecards (x2) 
*LookBag*


*Kelly Teegarden* Brightening Serum 
*L'Oreal* Wear Infinite eyeshadow Sweet Chemise 
*Erno Laszlo* Hollywood Collection- 5 packets 
*Miscellaneous*


*Urban Decay* Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint in Quickie- deluxe sample ( .02 oz) -Swatched 
*Urban Decay* Supercrul Mascara- deluxe sample ( .18 oz) 
*Urban Decay* Body Jewelry temorary tattoos (no size listed, they're in a big tube- beautiful packaging) 
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Precious and Cherish (both swatched 1x on clean hand) 
*Simple* cleansing facial wipes (travel size, 7-counnt) 
*Pantene* Flat to Volume conditioner 1.7 oz 
*Pantene* Aqua Light Shampoo and Conditioner 1.7 oz each 
*Aveeno* Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub 1 oz (x2) 
*Tressemme* Split Remedy Shampoo and Conditioner 1 oz (x2 of each) 
*Garnier* Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (1x use packets) (x2) 
*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Lotion 1 oz (x6) 
*Lierac Paris* concentre Mesolift Toning Radiance Serum .07 oz (x2) 
*Lierac Paris* mesolift creme anti aging radiance .10 oz (foil packet) 
*Vichy* LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care .05 oz (foil packet x3) 
*Vichy* Purifying Foaming Cream Cleanser .11 oz (foil packet) 
*SebaMed* liquid Face+Body wash for sensitive skin .17 oz (foil packet) 
*Bio-Oil* .03 oz packets x8 
*Nivea* Touch of Cashmere body wash .4 oz 
*Gud by Burt's Bees* body lotion Vanilla Flame .17 oz packet 
*Fekkai* Glossing Cream (pretty big (0.3 oz) foil packets. If put into a resealable container of some sort, there should be several uses in there.) x2 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* beautiful blends eye quad sample card 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* Raw Honey Color Protect shampoo+conditoner .25 oz (packets x2) 
*Fekkai* Glossing shampoo+conditioner .3 oz (packets x 2) 
* Infusium 23* Leave-In treatment .33 oz 
*Olay* Regenerist Wrinkle Revolution Complex .23 oz (in a tube, enough for quite a few uses) 
*Axe* Hold+Touch Spiking Glue .65 oz 
*Physician's Formula* 2-in1 Correct &amp; Cover cream concealer in Green/Light and Yellow/Light (I have several of each of these) FULL SIZE 
*Physician's Formula** Matte Collection Eyeshadow Quad in Canyon Classics- FULL SIZE *

 *CoverGirl** Lah Blast Length mascars in Black- FULL SIZE double-pack *

 *Bare Minerals i.d.** eyeshadow in Wildflower (used once or twice) *

 *Physician's Formula** Custom Eye Enhancing Mascara Duo for Blue Eyes (double-ended mascar, one end blue one end black) *

 *Revlon** Diamond Lust eyeshadow 115 Neptune Star *

 *Victoria's Secret** Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Mango Madness and Punchy (swatched with a clean brush) *

 *CoverGirl** Cheekers blushes/bronzers in assortec shades- I have tons of them, all brand new. *

 *Got2b** - assorted full size products (Smooth Operator Lustre Lotion; CrazySleek Flat Iron&amp; Blow Dry Lotion; Kinkier gloss n define Curling Spray Gel; Kinky Curling Mousse; Powder'ful Texture powder; Powder'ful Volumizing powder) All new, Full size. *

 *Julep** Nail Polish in Portia (swatched) *

 *Nabi** Metallic Nail Lacquer in Metallic Champagne (this is actually a light pinky-lavender) and Metallic Wine (a darkish pinky purple) -both swatched a few times- they both (but especially the Wine color) have a beautiful texture and application. *

 *Miss Jessie's** samples- 2 Creme de la creme conditioners and 1 Baby butter creme *

 *Jouer** lip gloss samples in Glisten and Mimosa *

 *Jouer** luminizing moisture tint sample packets (1 each in Glow, Golden, and Bronzed) *

 *Melvita** sample packets - Moisturizing Rose Nectar (0.07 fl oz); Moisturizing Gel (0.07 fl oz); Foaming Facial Scrub (0.10 fl oz) *

 *Wishlist* 

* [*]Laura Geller Double Dipped lipstick (really want) [*]beautyblender [*]Stila One Step Bronze (**please please please!) [*]Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant [*]Zoya in Belle [*]Julep in Audrey, Freida, Lily, Lauren, Mila, Yumi, Drew, Maria or Sandra [*]Urban Decay eyeshadow in SWF(**) and Sin [*]Other Urban Decay products [*]L'Oreal Youth Code Day/Night cream [*]St. Tropez sunless tanner [*]Bare Mineral Faux Tan [*]Stila lip gloss in Action [*]Other sunless tanners, try me. [*]The brush that came with the extra large Faux Tan on QVC [*]I'd like to try an Apple Turnover Lara bar or the minteas in a flavor that ISN't Lime or Lemongrass ** Or just send me your list!*


----------



## emeline (Jul 18, 2012)

I just added Zoya in Belle to my trade list. It's a shimmery pink (see picture in trade thread), full size polish from the Blogger Collection. Used 1x on fingers (not a fan of shimmery polishes I found out!) Looking to trade for possibly another polish/wishlist item.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126945/emelines-sample-swap


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 18, 2012)

updated


----------



## Nisha760 (Jul 18, 2012)

All the full sized items are for sell and trade. But since they are full sized I will be more picky of what I trade it for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What I Have:

Samples:

 blenderclenser Sample Size from Birchbox

Indie Lee Coconut Citrus Body Scrub Deluxe sample in mini jar. (how much is not indicated)

CellCeuticals Neo-Cell Micro-Resurfacing Skin Treatment sample size .33 fl 0z

Befine food skincare Night Cream .5 fl oz

Stirvectin EV Get Even Brightening Serum Deluxe Sample (BNIB)- 0.25 fl oz

Latest Target Beauty Bag and all of its contents

Fullsized items:

ModCloth Headband Red Polka Dot

Shea Sugar Body Scrub in Coconut Lime full sized  18 oz 

Skintersection Intense Repair Creme full sized 2 fl oz Sell for $15 

Julep Age Defying Hand Brightener full sized 3 fl oz (BNIB) 

Julep Nail Growth Revitalizing Serum full sized 0.37 fl oz (BNIB)  

Julep Promgranate Body Scub full sized 4oz (BN) 

Julep Promgranate Body Creme full sized 4oz (BN) 

Julep The Best Pedi Creme Ever Brand New and sealed 2 fl oz (BN) sell for 

Most my Julep polishes are for trade 

Marisa (BN) ,Vanessa (BN and sealed), January(BN and sealed), Alfred (BN), Renee (swatched), Alyson (BN)

Base Coat and Top Coat,

Coupons:

Free L'Oreal Paris Hair Color (up to 9.99) Expires 3/31/2013

Designer Show Warehouse $5 Gift Card Expires 8/1/2012

Wishlist

Modcloth Headband blue or green deer

Stila Lip Glazes any

Eyeko Fat Stick in Old Gold

Beauty Blender

boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens

Color Club in Pastels

Butter London in Scouse and Knackered (try me on others)

Deborah Lippmann any 

DL Stripper (nail polish removal pads)

Im a big nail polish junkie, but Im about sick of Julep unless you have the new July colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love Mac, stila, eyeliner, lip glosses, and of course nail polish

I also love headbands!

If you are buying it would have to be through paypal. 

Thanks!

Trade link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127304/nisha760s-trade-and-sale-list


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 18, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/18/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Ada Golden Bronzer X 2 (one is unopened, one was swatched once) 

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque 

Harvey Prince Hello (spray vial sample)

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softner Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)* 

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint (from BB)

Dr. Jart BB cream - I have 3 of the small tubes and 1 of the larger replacement tubes .33 fl oz (sampled once)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched once)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA spray fragrance vials. Some of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack &amp; unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List

Dior Mascara

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Boscia BB cream

Eyeko skinny liner in black, turquoise, teal or purple. 

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish)

Or make me an offer!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 19, 2012)

List time!  I love multiple-item swaps.  In addition to the items on my swap page (see my signature), I have the following from the July Birchboxes (all unopened, all unused):


Harvey Prince Hello x2
Harvey Prince Eau Flirt (opened to sniff but not used)
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love
stila in the light eye shadow palette card
Blinc mascara in black x2 (1 pending)
Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide
Color Club in Blue-Ming x2
Eyeko Skinny Line in black x2 (1 pending)
dirt sow + reap luxe salt scrub
stila lip gloss in Lights (only in exchange for another stila lip gloss -- preferably Action, but I'll consider any shade except Camera -- from this month's box)

I will also have the whole July Sample Society box in a week or so (it shipped today).

Wishlist from the July Birchboxes (more on my swap page):


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask
boscia BB cream SPF 27 (pending)
Juliette Has a Gun Lady Vengenace
Juliette Has a Gun Miss Charming
stila in the garden eyeshadow palette card
stila in the moment eyeshadow palette card
stila lip glaze in Guava, Tropical Punch, or Hibiscus
A Organic Perfume in Urban Organic (from Glossybox, and, yes, I know the vials are only half-full, and, yes, I've tried it and love it!)

Desperately-wanted nail polish that I fully acknowledge will be even harder to get ahold of than Max Factor Fantasy Fire or Floam (both of which I managed to get my hands on, so dreams *do* come true!), but you never know whether you can get something until you try:

OPI Black Spotted (apparently only available in Sephora in France, and I would be more than happy to trade multiple items for this one)


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 19, 2012)

If anyone has clarins blue orchid face treatment samples or full size I am so interested in them!


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jul 19, 2012)

*Updated 7/19* *New Items Added*

Hey Everyone! Thanks for having a look! PM me if youâ€™re interested in anything or have any questions!

All products brand new/unused unless otherwise noted.  I have tried to describe nail polish shades to the best of my ability, but feel free to have a little swatch browse online!

*Birchbox - July*

-Laura Geller Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss (_will be picky_)

-Fresh Soy Face Cleanser (three packets, .14 fl. oz. each)

-Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (.03 fl. oz.)

*Other Birchbox/Sample Society*

-Pangea Organics Facial Mask (Japanese Matcha Tea with Acai &amp; Goji Berry, 1 fl. oz.)

-Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (Classics, 1 sealed packet = 4 pairs of adhesive eyeliner designs)

-Lulu Organics Lavender &amp; Clary Sage Hair Powder (.17 oz.)

-Incoco Nail Polish Applique (leopard print)

-Essie Lux Effects in A Cut Above (pink/rose glitter, full-size .46 fl. oz.)

-Oscar de la Renta Esprit Dâ€™Oscar Eau de Parfum mini roller ball (.1 fl. oz.)

-Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder (.035 oz.)

*Other Sample-Size Products*

-Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara mini (in sealed package, .03 fl. oz. - _will be picky_!)

-Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Intensive Lifting Concentrate (.17 fl. oz.)

-Chanel (Precision) Sublimage Essential Regenerating Cream (.13 fl. oz.)

-Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Moisturizing Body Lotion (.2 fl. oz. â€“ took off cap once to have a whiff, did not use or touch product itself)

-Bulgari Eau Parfumee Oshibori Au The Blanc Refreshing Towel (three available)

-Boots Extracts Bergamot Body Butter tub (1.69 fl. oz.)

-Sally Hansen Nails &amp; Cuticles Hand Creme w/shea butter (1 oz.)

-Clinique mini glosswear pot in Raspberry Jam (SPF 8, no size listed - diameter a bit larger than a quarter, depth approx. 1/2 in.)

-Sephora by OPI mini in Tempted by Teal (1/8 fl. oz.)

-Jo Malone cologne mini spritz vials (many scents - ask me!)

-Chanel perfume mini spritz vials (many scents - ask me!)

-Tokidoki mini Siberia rollerball EDT (.07 fl. oz.)

*Full-Size Products*

-Yes to Carrots Repairing Night Cream tub (very small amount used 1x, 1.7 oz)

-Bath and Body Works Roll-On Fragrance in Sweet Pea (.28 fl. oz.)

-Bath and Body Works Peach Citrus Face Mask w/ Purifying Clay (2 oz., two available)

-OPI Correct &amp; Clean Up Refillable Corrector Pen (brand new in box, includes pen plus one replacement tip)

-Zoya in Yara (olive green with gold glitter, .5 fl. oz.)

-Sephora by OPI in Looks Like Rain, Dear (gold glitter w/iridescent particles, .5 fl. oz. â€“ swatched 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Rumba Romance (copper/gold metallic, .5 fl. oz. - swatched 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Domestic Goddess â€“ Matte (grape w/matte finish, .5 fl. oz. - swatched 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Ocean Love Potion (blue/green creme, .5 fl. oz., used for 1-2 manis)

-Sephora by OPI in Read My Palm (light green creme, .5 fl. oz., used for 2 manis)

-Nicole by OPI in Sea How Far You Go (gold shimmer, .5 fl. oz. w/Perfect Stroke brush - used for 1 mani)

-Orly in Buried Treasure (frosty champagne, .6 fl. oz - used 1-2x max, still extremely full)

-Orly in Goth (black with silver glitter, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in It's Up To Blue (bright shimmery teal, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in Meet Me Under the Mistletoe (green glitter, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in Rockin' Rocket (deep red shimmer w/ gold shimmer particles, .6 fl. oz.)

-China Glaze in Phat Santa (red creme, .5 fl. oz.)

-China Glaze in Classic Camel (nude w/gold shimmer, .5 fl. oz., swatched 1x)

-China Glaze in Jolly Holly (deep green shimmer, .5. fl. oz.)

-China Glaze Matte Magic (.325 fl. oz.)

-China Glaze Peppermint Cuticle Oil (.325 fl. oz.)

-Finger Paints in Just Plum Fun (deep purple shimmer, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

*Misc.*

-Vera Bradley wallet (brand new w/tag), Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2019%2C%2010%2015%2058%20AM%20copy.jpg *(HOLD)*

-Simply Vera Vera Wang earrings (tried on 1x), Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2019%2C%2010%2021%2028%20AM%20copy.jpg

*I have many deluxe brand sachets, so I may just throw one in with a swap (esp. if I have a brand off your wishlist!). 

*My Wishlist*

-Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tint (new only, try me on colors!)

-Modcloth Headband (blue deer or red/white)

-Sisley items

-By Terry items

-Murad items

-Clinique mini chubby sticks

-Origins VitaZing

-Jouer Lip Glosses (new only, not Birchbox Pink shade)

-Clarins items

-Becca items

-Diorshow Mascara (new only)

-LipFusion Clear Lip Balm (new only)

-Deborah Lippman or Butter London Polishes

-Weleda items

-Marvis toothpaste

-Burberry or Chanel Lip Minis

-Melvita Floral Water

-Iâ€™m also into sample sizes of luxury brand cosmetics and neutral shade polishes, so try me on those!

Successful trades with:

Erikalisa55, tigrlilyem, MissLindaJean, Pattycakes, jac a, Emr410, tessak, heather 4602, and tinkerbll695


----------



## arendish (Jul 19, 2012)

I got my 2nd BB today that I gifted myself and there's a bunch of doubles that I already have/things I can't use, so I have a bunch of stuff to trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For trade:

Borghese Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar (BB)

Melvita Rose Floral Water (BB)

Arquiste Flor y Canto (BB)

Arquise L'Etrog (BB)

Juliette Has a Gun Vengeance Extreme (lightly sampled once, BB)

A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic (June GB)

Zoya - Zuza (used once)

Wishlist:

Beautyblender

Harvey Prince Perfumes

Eyeko Skinny Liner in any color

Mascaras

Boscia BB Cream
Lipsticks

Eyeko Fat Stick in Satin Taupe

Gloss Moderne (already have some but would love extra!)

I like lots of things, so throw something out there.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 19, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/23/12*


----------



## lady41 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have the stila gloss in guava and tropica puncch I would love to trade one of these for the josie maran lip and cheek stain...thanks


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 19, 2012)

Updated list...new items in orange


All items are new unless otherwise specified. Do mention when items have seals or wrappers in place
Will ship within USA only

Birchbox


Apothederm Stretchmark Cream - .7 oz -- tube looks half full, but Birchbox claims correct amount inside
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen - .04 oz
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck - .04 oz
Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal Shampoo - .34 oz packet - 2 packets
Kerastase Cristalliste Lait Cristal Conditioner - .34 oz packet - 2 packets
Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 - .06 oz - 2 tubes - the small ones Birchbox sent out, will send the 2 as 1 item

Sample Society


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer - Acne &amp; Shine Control - .17 oz - in box
Stila Forever Your Curl mascara - black - .12 oz - still has sticker seal in place

Julep Specific:


Daylight Defense SPF 15 Lip Balm - Vanilla Mint - .15 oz - safety seal in place
Glycolic Hand Scrub - 3 oz - used once
polish in Emilie (med/dark green cream) - in wrapper

Other:


Tan Towel - Fair to Medium - 5 towelettes in box
Maybelline XXL Pro Extensions Waterproof mascara - very black - 2 step process - each side .14 oz - no packaging but never been used
John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz - in box
Nick Chavez Angel Drops 2 oz - used once
ProActiv Solution Revitalizing Toner - older packaging - 4 oz - sealed wrapper
Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - .75 oz - opening sealed
bareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer - Combination Skin - .17 oz
Borghese Moisture Intensifier - 1 fl oz glass bottle &amp; .5 fl oz tube

Lancome Travel Brush SEt - from GWP

Stila Eye Shadow Trio - Champagne Glow (looks like Rose Gold package) .17 oz - in box
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo - 1 oz - 2 tubes
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner - .75 oz - 2 tubes
Jouer Liminizing Moisture Tint packet - Golden or Opal - .03 oz each
Bumble&amp;Bumble Thickening Shampoo &amp; Condition packet set - .24 oz each
Orly polish in Androgynie - .6 oz - 3free - black with glitter/sparkles
*Aveeno Living Color Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - Medium to Thick hair - .3 oz each* 
*Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - .34 oz each*

*Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - .25 oz each*

*Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo packet*

*Stila Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20 oil-free, Shade 01 - .03 oz packet*

*Ojon Damage Reverse REstorative Hair Treatment Plus - .24 oz packet*

*vbeaute 3 piece pack from Glossybox - Everyday creme, Nourishing Repair Eye Creme, Intense Brightening Agent - tiny tubes, all still in plastic wrapping*

*Arcona Cranberry Toner - 1 oz - sealed*



*Wish List:*


*Blinc mascara (sealed, unused only please)* 
*organic or natural skin care and/or cosmetics (such as One Love Organics, Pangea, Vapour, etc).*

*Oil-free or acne skin friendly products*

*Zoya, OPI or Julep polishes*

*Coola Suncreen - matte*

*Face Masks*

*tea (white tea, fruity tea, etc)*

**open to suggestions as well*


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 19, 2012)

I have a Butter London Yummy Mummy polish that I'd like to trade for another Butter London polish.  I love Tea With The Queen, Stroppy, Tart With A Heart, but I'm willing to consider others.  Yummy Mummy is a beautiful nude with a hint of shimmer but the color just does not look right with my skin tone.  Wouldn't you know it, the first Butter London I splurge on and I don't even LIKE it!!

LV

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have the following up for trade: 

*BirchBox: *

Stila in the Moment eye shadow card

Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion

Stila lip glaze (color pending) 

BB earphones (pink and blue)

Staniac Beauty Queen 

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume vial

Kate Spade Twirl perfume vial

Arquiste Flor y Canto perfume vial

John Varvatos USA perfume vial 

Color Club in Disco Nap

Color Club in Clambake Coral

Olie Biologique 004 Hydrating Oil - 5 ml 

*Sample Society:*

DDF Ampyfying Elixir 

StriVectin SD .5 oz

Colorscience loose mineral travel puff in Illuminating Pearl Powder

*The Soap Box:*

*10.00 gift certificate (one time code that doesnt expire)*

Flip Flop Fizzy

Sparkle Me body spray

Dry Shampoo - 1 oz

Sugar Fix in Sugar Britches (sample of a solid sugar scrub)

*Klutchclub:*

Kristin McGees Power Yoga DVD

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - 3 ml tube

OG Sack $30.00 gift card

Body Language $25.00 gift card (no minimum purchase)

Might Leaf Tea (4 packets: Green Tea Tropical,Organic Spring Jasmine, Organic Earl Grey, Chamomile Citrus)

*Conscious Box: *

Plant Based Vega One - all in one nutritional shake in Chocolate (1.5 oz packet)

Natural Newborn Bug Stopper Soap

*Other: *

Smashbox Photo Finish primer 

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream

Perricone MD Firming Neck Therapy .25 oz

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil Free Lotion 3 ml 

*Full size misc: *

ybf plum noir eye liner 

Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream 7 oz

*My current wishlist: *

Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie kit

any Kerastase product

Misha BB cream in # 23

Boscia BB cream 

Philosophy Purity Cleanser

Afrincan Black Soap (Savvy Boheme or Shea Terra Organics)

beautyblender 

Pangea Organics products --&gt; especially toner and facial mask

Shea Terra Organics products 

Benefit Posietint 

*Please message me if interested! And let me know what you have even if its not on my wishlist.*

*I don't mind sending pics if asked.  *

*Thanks!*


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 19, 2012)

Updated with new items!


----------



## lorizav (Jul 19, 2012)

Updated list below (hopefully I am linking it correctly)

Really want to swap my Stila lip glaze in Lights

The rest is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dd62 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello, and thanks for looking! USA only please. Photos available upon request.

All new unless noted

*What I have*

*From BirchBox*
Stila Sparkle liquid eye liner - Curacao

Comodynes self tanning wipes intensive x2

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tine - Bronze - .07 oz.

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade Proof Fluide

Stila Lip Glaze - Lights

*Other*

Estee Lauder Day Wear BB Cream (01 Light) - .17 Fl. oz (swatched)

Xen Tan Dark Lotion Weeklly Self-Tan - 1 FL oz

Miss Jessies - Large sample packet - Curly Pudding

Miss Jessies - Large sample packet - Curly Meringue

Miss Jessies - Large sample packet - Creme De La Creme

Physicians Formula TalcFree Mineral Correcting Concealer Trio(Yellow, Light, &amp; Pink- Correct, Cover &amp; Highlight)In box,bought from CVS)

Julep Nail polish in Blake (baby yellow) Used Once

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Knock Out Pink

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Sapphire Sparkle

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Aqua Paradise

Cover Girl Eye Enhancer - Golden Sunrise

Cover Girl brow &amp; eye makers in midnight brown #505 (factory package with 2 pencils and 1 sharpener 1.7g)

Smooth N Shine Keratin power semi-permanent hair tamer - Regular (opened but not used)

Rev Honey Energy - Peach - U Tube - .88oz (got in some work out box)

*Interested in*

AHAVA Products

Tea Forte Minteas

Setting Powders
Murad Acne Clarifying Cleanser
Other Acne Cleansers

Dermalogica over night clearing gel

Korean BB Creams for PALE skin

Body Scrub
Bath additives (bubble bath, soaks, etc)
Moisturizers

*Open to suggestions, just PM me. Not too interested in makeup that is not listed above at this time, mainly skin care and hair care.*


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 19, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*





*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

RGB polish in Beach

Milani polish in Pink Rocks!

Deborah Lippmann polish Pearly Queen (shimmery translucent)

June Jacobs green tea and cucumber body balm 1.7oz (opened to sniff)

Boscia green tea blotting liners [pending]

Apothederm Stretchmark Cream - .7 oz

Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 - .06 oz - 2 tubes â€“ will send both

Full size Stila Major Lash Mascara

Ahava mud mask

Dr. Dennis Gross Active vitamin D Serum (deluxe sample in glass vial)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow pad (x2)

Kinerase Restructuring Firming cream .24 oz

cynthia rowley bandaids

Aveeno active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen SPF 40

Tom Ford Violet Blonde Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz

Dermadoctor Photodynamic Therapy - 0.067 oz (x2) [pending]

tarte Clean Slate Flawless 12-Hr Brightening Primer 0.25 oz [pending]

clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

willa clear face moisturizer .5oz

Laura Mercier repair serum

aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

Philosophy retractable powder brush

*things I would LOVE*:

*Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash and Mask*

Shea Terra Body Butters

Circus nail polish

Boscia BB cream

algenist eye renewal balm

living proof volumizing products

supersmile toothpaste

any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Blinc mascara

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (Jul 20, 2012)

*hello here is my updated trade list*​ 
*Circus nail polish from myglam in white (new)* 
*eyeko fat eye stick in petrol blue (new)*

*ahava essential day moisturizer (new 1 fl oz.) pending*

*blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (full sized used once)*

*supergoop spf 30 city sunscreen serum (2 foil packs from this months BB)*

*Apothederum stretch mark cream (says 0.7 oz this is from beauty army and has never been used but tube seems not to be full) pending*

*kiehls ultra facial oil-free lotion (1 fl oz. new)*

*impress press on manicure in velvet rope (new)*

*harvy prince eau flirt sample vial perfume (BB new)*

*color club nail polish in blue-ming (BB new)*

*color club polish in disco nap (BB new)*

*stainiac the balm lip and cheek tint (BB sample new)*

*parissa after shave oil ( 8ml. new)*

*cellceuticals photo defense spf 55 (sample tube new)*

* skin treatm**cellceuticals ceractive moisture plus barrier repair**ent (sample tube new)pending*

*smashbox photo fisish primer (.25 fl. oz. new)*

*murad clarifying mask for acne (deluxe sample tube new)*

*murad clarifying mask for acne (deluxe sample tube new)*

*laura mericier foundation primer ( deluxe sample tube new)*

*likewise spf 50 daily moisturizer (sample tube from BB new)*

*tresesemme dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized)*

Stila lip glaze in guava (new)

china glaze nail polish in full spectrum (full sized , new)

china glaze nail polish in ray-diant(full sized, new)

*wishlist*​ 
*suki face the 5 packetts from this months BB* 
*gloss moderne high gloss masque from this months BB*

*Buxom polish in clair*

*amika hair mask*

*josie maran lip and cheek stain (any color except flamenco)*

*dirt luxe salt scrub from this months BB*

*Boscia Bb cream from this months BB*

*try me on other things thanks*​


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 20, 2012)

There has been a little mix up in my trade. I was suppose to get an eyeko skinny liner in PURPLE but the OLIVE one is coming instead. Anybody would like to trade their purple?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wooo hoo! found someone! Thank you ladies!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 20, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list! *





*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

Laura Geller Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss

Ahava mud mask

dirt. luxe salt scrub- lemon leaf

Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel- .01 oz

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel - 2 x single use pads

Dior DiorShow Extase Mascara (deluxe sample) [on hold]

RGB polish in Beach

Milani polish in Pink Rocks!

Deborah Lippmann polish Pearly Queen (shimmery white translucent)

June Jacobs green tea and cucumber body balm 1.7oz (opened to sniff)

Apothederm Stretchmark Cream - .7 oz

Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 - .06 oz - 2 tubes â€“ will send both

Full size Stila Major Lash Mascara

Dr. Dennis Gross Active vitamin D Serum (deluxe sample in glass vial)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow pad (x2)

Kinerase Restructuring Firming cream .24 oz

cynthia rowley bandaids

Aveeno active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen SPF 40

Tom Ford Violet Blonde Eau de Parfum - 0.05 oz

clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

willa clear face moisturizer .5oz

Laura Mercier repair serum

aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

Philosophy retractable powder brush

*things I would LOVE*:

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash and Mask

Shea Terra Body Butters

Ada bronzer PENDING

Circus nail polish

Boscia BB cream

algenist eye renewal balm

living proof volumizing products

supersmile toothpaste

any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Blinc mascara

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello, all!

I'm already getting the Stila lip glaze in "Action" in a trade, but I'm also interested in the other colors, "Lights" and "Camera", ESPECIALLY "Camera".

I still have the Boscia blotting linens from my July BB available for trade, as well as the Sephora Fresh birthday gift lip duo, and several other things.

My full trade list, as always, is at https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126670/xiehans-trade-list

(Full disclosure: I am currently out of town visiting family, so it may take me a little longer to respond to PMs, and I may not be able to ship trades until I get back to NYC on the 31st. I do have all of the polishes on my trade list with me, and I will definitely put other things on hold for you.)


----------



## xheidi (Jul 20, 2012)

does anyone have stila lip glaze in camera for trade? pm me please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pattycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

Updated list in my signature! Looking for all Eyekos!


----------



## arendish (Jul 20, 2012)

Shipping to the US only.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For trade:

Borghese Crema Saponetta Cleansing Bar (BB)

Melvita Rose Floral Water (BB)

Arquiste Flor y Canto (BB)

Arquise L'Etrog (BB)

Juliette Has a Gun Vengeance Extreme (lightly sampled once, BB)

A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic (June GB)

Zoya - Zuza (used once)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (1 mL foil packets) 1x pearl, 2x glow, 1x golden

Borghese Revitalizing Face Serum packet (1.6 mL)

Wishlist:

Beautyblender

Harvey Prince Perfumes

Eyeko Skinny Liner in any color except Purple

Mascaras

Boscia BB Cream
Lipsticks

Eyeko Fat Stick in Satin Taupe/Old Gold

Gloss Moderne

I like lots of things, so throw something out there.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 20, 2012)

**NEW ITEMS* 7/20*

*From the LOOKBAG/July~*

*Bremann Miracle Cream/delux sample .25oz *

*Bon-Bon mini nail polish ORANGE*

*Betsey Johnson perfume sample*

*OTHER:*

*FULL SIZE BN (no box) NOT USED Orofluido - *Shampoo and Conditioner Duo 6.7 oz each (retail on these is *$30+) *

Julep-Renee/light purple (used one time)

~Vincent Lango Duo Lip Pencil (sangria/white glimmer) NEW never swached or opened

~Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream .24oz NEW never used~hold

~Burts Bees Daily Moisturizing Cream sample .10 oz unopened

x2~the Balm STAINIAC (from BB) NEW hold

~Neuma (foil twin package) Volume shampoo/conditioner

~Tangerine Lip Exfolient (The Natural Face) clam shell sample from EE

~Comodynes Urban Cosmetics Self-tanning Towelettes (natural &amp; intensive)

~RED CHERRY lashes #523 black NEW IN UNOPENED PACKAGE
~Snowberry Nourishing Day Cream. Delux sample 4ml

~Atopalm Intensive Moisture Cream Delux sample 8ml/0.25oz
~Assai/Wembe' Cleansing Bar/FULL SIZED. organic, vegan, cruelty free product
~EPIELLE Facial Essence Mask/cucumber (one mask in sealed package)
~Mario badescu sample bottle of Seaweed Cleansing Soap. NOT used
~CrabTree ALOE VERA bar soap

*Looking for:*

*BB oil free-Boscia*

*Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask*

*Boscia (oil free day or night hydration)*

*UD liners (no blue, teal, pink)*

*UD Shadow sticks*

*Eyeko FAT sticks BLACK or SKINNY (like to try some different colors other than black)*

*Lauren Brooke/Golden Bronzer (LOVE THIS!!)*

*Bulgari Omni Crystalline*

*Living Proof NO FRIZZ*

*Lorac gloss (not plumping kind)*

*Mario Badescu STRAWBERRY Facial Scrub*

*I always use DC/USPS.*
*Happy to trade International for interesting items. Lots of EBAY feed back (400+) and some GREAT trades here, MUA, and FB!*


----------



## Ching Chang (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi ladies! I was wondering if any of you knew how to delete or erase a feedback left for someone? I had a fantastic trading experience with a new trader, but got so excited that I forgot to select "positive" and left it at neutral! Please let me know soon! Thank you~


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! I was wondering if any of you knew how to delete or erase a feedback left for someone? I had a fantastic trading experience with a new trader, but got so excited that I forgot to select "positive" and left it at neutral! Please let me know soon! Thank you~
> 
> ...


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 20, 2012)

US trades only please 

Updated 7/20

I have a Buxom lip gloss in Sugar, Nume conditioner &amp; Andreas Choice Nail polish in Somersault. Hoping to trade for Josie Maran lip and cheek stain. 

NEW:


Coach heart shaped locket keychain





Pandora Murano purple glass bracelet





Julep Chloe swatched
Julep Helena swatched
Julep Hayden swatched
Living proof frizz nourishing style cream (myglam)


Chanel Kabuki brush used twice Hold 

Lancome star gloss 220 used twice
Urban Decay Big Fatty mascara Indigo
Josie Maran eye shadow Divine swatched once
Born pretty wheel of nail jewels
NYC lash precide defining mascara
Milani baked blush Terra sol BNIP


JOBY independence day nail stickers
Sephora deluze size mascara black
Rimmel Glam eyes shadows in night jewel and spicy bronze swatched once
Ulta blush brush x2
Ulta eyeshadow brush

NYC liquid lip shine iced orchid
loreal hip lip gloss Ingenue
Ulta cheek exposed blush
Spa collection black citrus and currant scented oil
NYC nail polishes Mulberry St, West village, and Canal St


Laura Mercier foundation primer used twice
Keracolor color enhancing leave in conditioning treatments packets
Covergirl line exact liquid eyeliner in Smoke

NYX soft matte lip cream Tokyo swatched once
Urban Decay heavy metal glitter liners in Spandex and Mullet

Philosophy blush palette pink swatched once


Violent Lips temporary lip tattoos in:
2 Pink snakeskin
3 2 Red fishnet


Urban Decay Loose Pigments:
Asphyxia 
Baked 
Goddess 

Protest 
Rockstar 

X 
Yeyo 


Urban Decay Ink for eyes Pyrotechnic swatched 3 times (the case got damaged with nail polish remover)
2 Mark SuperFlip color kits brand new in box

Mark mini nail lacquers steel plum and industrial brand new


Cosmopolitan magazine promo pink nail polish Wild Thing brand new
ELF 32 eyeshadow palette some shadows swatched one time never used
2 Mary Kay lash love mascaras black Brand new
Mark eyeshadow brush brand new

Mark pro glimmer in punk brand new
Mark get a tint in Buff brand new

4 NYC liquid foundations in Ivory brand new
Mark eyeshadows Lava and Jazzy swatched once



MAC eyeshadow duo persona and screen vinyl used 4 times
Revlon cream shadow palette electric pop swatched 
2 brand new Ulta eyeshadow quads Good girl and silka, aztec gold, galaxy, and verdigris


Wet n wild holiday mini collection:
Dont steal my thunder shadow trio
Sweet as candy shadow trio
Pearlescent pink blush
Heather silk blush
Megalast nail polish caught red handed
Megalast nail polish sugar coated
Megaplump mascara black
Mega length mascara black

 Bourjois eyeshadow blue swimming pool used twice
Sally girl glitter in pink, green, gold, and silver


Elf all over color sticks pink and lilac pearl used twice
Almay smart shade blush berry brand new

Wet n wild mega sparlkes in various colors
L'oreal Hip lip color hypnotic brand new
Sally girl eye shadows green and gunmetal swatched once
Jane eyeshadow palette Jewel tones swatched once
Emani mineral shadow Urbanized swatched once
Sephora mini shadow Aspen summit swatched once

Deluxe Luxiva foundation ML42
Hard candy tinted poisturizer in Fair used 5 times


Jour luminizing moisture tint sample packets 1 opal 2 pearl
Proactive x-out shine control deluxe sample size brand new

Mark rock the box all out color palette and secret storage container


John Freida Go Blonde shampoo conditioner and lightening spray all deluxe size
3 Neutrogena fresh foaming cleansers deluxe sample size
3 John freida sheer blonde fine mist wax full size brand new
Merle Norman facial scrub deluxe sample size
covergirl tru blend whipped foundation 405 Ivory swatched 2 times

Jamberry nail decals (like minx) blue polka dots, blue houndstooth, pink floral, party swirls. 
Black faux alligator makeup bag

Wislist:


Josie Maran Magic Marker lip and cheek stains
Beauty Blender
Dior mascara
Hello Kitty anything
Disney anything
White foundation color correctors
OCC lip tars
Sally Hansen Gem crush polishes
Julep polishes

Urban Decay Deluxe shadow in Ransom

Various Urban Decay products

BB creams for very fair skin
Sugarpill eyeshadows
Tokidoki palettes


Open to tons of other items just feel free to send me a message


----------



## Jennabean (Jul 20, 2012)

Updated


----------



## kahless (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's my updated list - new items in blue. US trades only, please. Everything is unused unless noted.   *Skin* 
Clinique 3-Step Skin Care System (Type 3 - combination oily to oily skin, each bottle is 0.5 oz) 
Kate Somerville 360 Face Self-Tanning Pad (1 pad)

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion, SPF 60 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protection, SPF 42 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Benefiance Intensive Eye Contour Cream (0.17 oz; used a tiny amount once)

Peter Thomas Roth All Day Moisture Defense Lotion, SPF 30 (0.5 oz)

Supergoop! SPF 30 Everyday Face and Body Lotion (0.33 oz)

Supergoop! SPF 30 City Sunscreen Serum (1 foil packets)

Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream (0.24 oz; used once)

Vichy Slimming and Firming Treatment (0.23 fl. oz, 1 foil packet)

Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (0.14 oz.)

   *Makeup* 
Sephora Ultra-Smoothing Primer (0.27 oz) 
Smashbox Photo Finish UVA/UVB SPF 15 (0.25 oz)

MUFE Microfinish Powder (0.035 oz)

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen (0.04 oz)

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in sangria/white glimmer (full size; swatched once)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in golden (0.07 oz)

   *Perfume*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (0.04 fl. oz; vial card) 
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (0.03 fl. oz; vial card)

  *Nail Polish* 
Zoya nail polish in America (full size) 
Color Club nail lacquer in Disco Nap (0.25 fl. oz; swatched once)

   *Hair Care*

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect (1.45 fl. oz; used once) 
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment (0.84 oz)

Alterna Fade-Proof Fluide (0.25 fl. oz)

   *Miscellaneous* 
Birchbox earbuds in pink/green 
   *Wishlist* 
Eyeliners/eye makeup 
Nail polish



I'm willing to combine some stuff in the list and I'm open to any items so just message me!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 21, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## MarbleSky (Jul 21, 2012)

Added new items/pictures to my trade thread! I ship USPS with Delivery Confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127191/marbleskys-trade-thread


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 21, 2012)

Along with my trade list, I am looking for *ANY of the MYGLAM bags *(except the gold one) OR simmilar type of small makeup bag.

These are for my teen stepdaughter who has to travel back in-forth to 2 different places weekly and Im putting together a little makeup/goodie bag for her to do this with. The MYGLAM/or simmilar bags work for organizing her growing makeup and facial product collection inside a larger bag. THANKS!!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here is my updated trade:

New Birchbox in Blue and My Glam and Lookbag in red/orange and other new in purple!

*Birchbox:*

Jouer Tint in Golden

Pink and Green ear buds 

*My Glam*

Circus Nail Color in Yellow  and White (would like to for another nail polish Keihls Ultra Facial Oil Free Lotion (got two through trades)

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

 

*Glossybox:*

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic

*Julep*  

* January*, * Mandy (swatched 1x),  Jessica (used on 3 nails)*

*Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint*  

*Look Bag*

*The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green**Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

*Misc. through trades/store/etc*

*Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded*

*Zoya in Lara full size *

*Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous sampl**e (swatched with a new makeup sponge)*

*Benefit Beyond Mascara (Full Size)*

*Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R*

*Sun Goddess Tanning Lotion Dark .25 fl oz *

*The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink)*

*Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)*

*Here is my wishlist:*

*Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara*

*Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain and Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors*

*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner*

*Love to try some of the indie polishes  *

*Urban Decay Loose Pigment in Shattered, Rockstar, and Asphyxia*

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Cargo Eye Bronzer Stick

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery  

Revolution Freedom Organic BB in Blushed

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 

Kinky Curls Knot Today 

Zoya Beach and Surf in Rory   

Almost any of the Julep June colors: Claire,  Morgan, Lauren, O Canada, Rose, Amy, Georgia, Sandra, Freida,  

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

 

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not very picky so try me*

Here is my updated trade:

New Birchbox in Blue and My Glam and Lookbag in red/orange and other new in purple!

*Birchbox:*

Jouer Tint in Golden

Live and Love Oscar de la Renta Perfum

Pink and Green ear buds 

Stila Light Eye Shadow Card  (10 colors brown, shimmery tans and grays, really not my colors)

Boscia Green Tea  blotting linens (mom passed it on)

*My Glam*

Josie Maran Lip and Cheek Stain in Grapefruit ( got 2 through trades looking for this in another color or a lip gloss)

Circus Nail Color in Yellow  and White (would like to for another nail polish Keihls Ultra Facial Oil Free Lotion (got two through trades)

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

April Pink Shiny Bag  

*Glossybox:*

Ahava Velvet Cream Wash (wishlist only)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic

*Julep*  

* January*, * Mandy (swatched 1x),  Jessica (used on 3 nails)*

*Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint*  

*Look Bag*

Naked Princess Body Souffle in Vanille Blanc

Laura Mercer Perfecting Water

*The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green**Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

*Misc. through trades/store/etc*

*Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded*

*Zoya in Lara full size *

*Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous sampl**e (swatched with a new makeup sponge)*

*Benefit Beyond Mascara (Full Size)*

*Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R*

*Sun Goddess Tanning Lotion Dark .25 fl oz *

*The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink)*

*Milani Nail Laquer Once Coat Glitter in Purple Gleam*

*Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)*

*Sinful Colors Polish in Unicorn (pastel yellow color, used once for an accent n**ail)*

*Mary Kay Satin Hands Fragrance Free Hand Cream .75oz*  

*Here is my wishlist:*

*Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara*

*Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain and Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors*

*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner*

*Love to try some of the indie polishes *

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Cargo Eye Bronzer Stick

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery  

Revolution Freedom Organic BB in Blushed

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 

Kinky Curls Knot Today 

Zoya Beach and Surf in Rory   

Almost any of the Julep June colors: Claire,  Morgan, Lauren, O Canada, Rose, Amy, Georgia, Sandra, Freida,  

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

 

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not very picky so try me*


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 21, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_***Beware of swaplifter and counterfeit makeup trader elizabethhaze from Canada***_

***Updated 7/21/12***

_*July Birchbox*_


*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera (x2)
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*Color ClubÂ®* Summer Pastels in Blue-Ming


*Glossy Box*


*OFRA Cosmetics* Eye Shadow ICE in Goldilocks
*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz.

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask* 
*fresh Soy Face Cleanser*

*Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection*

*beautyblenderÂ®*

*Laura Geller lipstick*

*Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds*

*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*

*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy*

*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Ouidad Products * 
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes

*benefit beauty bag *


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 21, 2012)

LOOKING TO TRADE MULTIPLE ITEMS IF AT ALL POSSIBLE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*For Trade*

Circus by Andrea's Choice Nail Polish (White)

mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick in Just Heaven (Full Size-swatched for blog photo)

Babor High Skin REfiner Lifting Cream (sample size)

Kerstin Florian Correcting Oil-Free Daily Defenxe SPF 50 (.7 oz)

Instant Effect 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer (Box of 14 Packets)

Comodynes Self Tanning Towelettes (4)

Stila Sparkle Liquid Eyeliner in Rock Candy (Full Size)

Sheer Cover Duo Concealer (Fill Size)

Korres Sunflower Eyeshadow in Olive Green (Full Size)

Kryolan High Gloss (Full Size)

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing Vream (.25 oz)

Tan Towel Towelettes (2)

Studio Gear Lipstick in Winter Red (Full Size)

NYX Lipsick in Iced Honey (Full Size)

Makeup Geek Eyeshadow Refill in Twilight

Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fad Proof Fluide (.25 oz)

Lorac Couture Shine in Trend Setter (Full Size)

Cell Ceuticals PhotoDefense Daily Skin Protector (.33 oz)

Jouer Lipgloss in Mirage (Full Size)

Estee Lauder lipgloss in Brazen Berry (.16 oz)

Lorac Starry-Eye Baked Eye Shadow Trio (Full Size)

Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-in-Place Eye Pencil (GWP Size)

Von Berg Luxe Lipliner Pencil in Riviera Nude (Full Size)

Your Best Friend Plum Eye Liner (Full Size)

Victoria Secret Eye Liner in Extreme Black (.025 oz)

Crayon De Levre Lip Pencil in Current (Full Size)

Me Eye Accent Pencil in Emerald City (Full Size)

Target Summer Collection Cosmetic Bag (Blue)

Doll Face Perpetual Moisture Cream (.5 oz)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water

Erno Laszlo The Hollywood Collection

Oscar De La Renta perfume

*Wishlist*

MyGlam July bag*** Really want*

NuMe Hydropunch conditioner

Boscia BB cream

Prince Harvey Hello Perfume*** Really want*

Blinc mascara*** Really want*

Eyeko Skinny Liner

Beauty Blender

Borghese Cleansing Bar*** Really want*

Any Zoya Blogger Collection Polish

Blinc Eye Liner

Pssssst! Instant Dry Shampoo

Shea Terra Black Soap

The All Natural Face Vegan Eye Shadow*** Really want*

Youngblood Hi-Def Translucent Powder

Everyday Minerals Girl Friday Blush

Basq Cucumber Tea Soothing Eye Gel*** Really want*

Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-Gel*** Really want*

Chevron print makeup bag

**I do not provide a confirmation code unless the value of the trade exceeds $20 or unless otherwise requested.**


----------



## drk51284 (Jul 21, 2012)

Updated List:

All are brand-new, never used.

Zoya FULL SIZE polishes (they are all shades of green, including one matte):

"Envy"

"Veruschka"

"Irene"

"Tangy"

Zoya small sizes:

Zoya polish "Yasmeen" 0.25 fl oz (Pending)

Zoya polish "Sofia" 0.25 fl oz

Zoya Hot Lips gloss "Hocus Pocus"

Zoya Hot Lips gloss "Visa"

J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea hand cream - 0.7 fl oz

J.R. Watkins Lemon Cream hand cream - 0.7 fl oz

J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea hand and body lotion - 1 fl. oz

J.R. Watkins Mango hand and body lotion - 1 fl. oz

J.R. Watkins peppermint lip balm

From Birchbox:

Yu-Be Moisturizing Creme sample

Color Club polish "Age of Aquarius" 0.25 fl oz

----

I'm not looking for anything specific, but would like to try Stila eyeshadows, lip glosses and bath stuff. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking for a box trade. I have #6 coming- Boscia bb cream, Stila lip glaze, color club polish, perfume, mints , and ear plugs. I already received this box under my first sub so I'm looking for some different products. Let me know gals if your interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi girls! Sorry for being slightly off topic, but I was hoping one of you more experienced MUT'ers could help me. I'm having trouble making my own classified for my trade list. I have enough posts and everything, and am able to see and click the 'create a new classifiedm button in the Multiples section, but when I have the thread template open, an click to change the locations I'll ship to from anywhere to only these places, and click the only these places option, the box for me to type in won't allow me to type in it. Like how normally you'll click in the box and your cursor will blink, that doesn't happen. So I tried just leaving 'anywhere' clicked as my option and just post my list, but when I hit submit, nothing happens. I've tried a few times now, waiting in between to see if maybe my list would be published anyway and there was just some sort of delay, but no dice. Any advice? I have two trades in progress and would like to be able to start earning feedback. I appreciate any help!


----------



## kalsc2001 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a few sample items I am looking to trade. PM me if interested!

*To trade:*

*Arquiste perfume*

*Juicy Couture perfume*

*Annick Goutal perfume*

*Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution (.14 oz)*

*Packet Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15*

*RGB nail polish(white) .40oz*

*NIA cleansing scrub for mod to severe sun damage (.34 oz)*

*Nuxe Multi Usage Dry Oil-Golden Shimmer (.33 oz)*

*Orofluido Beauty Elixer (Oil-.17 oz)*

*Wishlist:*

*Mascaras*

*Lipgloss*

*Eyeliners*

Thanks for looking! -Karen


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jul 22, 2012)

> There has been a little mix up in my trade. I was suppose to get an eyeko skinny liner in PURPLE but the OLIVE one is coming instead. Anybody would like to trade their purple?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Can you confirm that you received the black Eyeko skinny liner I sent. I did receive the purple one you sent.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Jul 22, 2012)

*What I have (all new):*


Color Club in blue ming (0.25 fl oz)
NYX round lipstick in Iced Honey (full size)
Miss Beauty nail bling (from MyGlam - silvery with pink hearts)
Julep Salma (bold fire-engine red creme)
Julep Diane (elegant forest grey-green creme)
Julep Keira (deep burgundy creme)

Jonathan Create Smooth Anti-frizz Volumizing Serum (1.7 fl oz/50 mL)

Mighty Leaf Calypso Mango tea pouch (Makes 64 oz of iced tea with a $1.75 coupon off one box of Mighty Leaf Iced Tea)
Mighty Leaf sampler (one teabag each of Chamomile Citrus, Green Tea Tropical, and Organic Earl Grey)

NUME Gift Certificate - I will give this away for free, just let me know if you want the code!
Julep Lucy (modern, dark burgundy creme) 
Tea forte sample pack (one each of cherry marzipan, honey yuzu, and cucumber mint)

Boscia BB Cream SPF 27 PA++ (0.35 oz)



*What I'd like:*

Harvey Prince Hello

Josie Moran lip stain

Clark's Botanicals Lip Tint

BLK DNM sample

Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream

Lip balms/glosses

nail polish

Pangea products

Origins products

If you have something else, make me an offer!

*Excellent trades with: strawberrybrite, JadedBeauty (x2), Ching Chang, sihaya (x2), MelissaFTW, skylola123, lady41, sleepykat, snllama, nikita8501, miss6aby, tameloy, MissLindaJean, cclayson, SimplyChelle xX, heather4602*


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 22, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Jacinta (Jul 23, 2012)

I am desperately looking for a MyGlam July bag- only the cosmetic bag, not the items in it.  I absolutely love it and have a large list of products up for trade in my signature.  Thanks!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 23, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## ordinarysarah (Jul 23, 2012)

Updated my trade thread, here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127325/sarahs-trade-list

For trade:

Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black

Color Club polish in Blue-Ming

Birchbox exclusive earbuds is blue/pink (x2)

MyGlam hearts bag from February

Julep polish in Alicia

Bath and Body Works:

- White Citrus body mist, full size 8 fl oz, used a few times

- Paris Amour body mist, full size 8 fl oz, used a few times

- Dark Kiss body mist, small size 3 fl oz, used a few times

- Twilight Woods body mist, small size 3 fl oz, used a few times

The Body Shop Vitamin E line full size (all used for about a week, about 9/10 of the product left):

- Cream Cleanser

- Hydrating Toner

- Moisture Cream

- Nourishing Night Cream

- Illuminating Moisture Cream

The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil 10ml (used for about a week, most of the product left.)

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Enhancer Ivory to Fair 10, full size 1 fl oz, used twice

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Glow Sheers Illuminating tinted moisturizer Ivory to Fair 10, 1.1 fl oz, used twice

Physicians Formula Organic Wear Tinted Moisutrizer, full size 1.5 fl oz, Fair to Light, used for a week, most of the product left

Ever Clear Teatree Willow Bark Antibacterial Acne Wash, full size 3.3 fl oz, used twice

Nexxus Frizz Defy leave-in oil shine treatment, full size 2 fl oz, half left

Neutrogena One Step Gentle Cleanser, full size 5.2 fl oz, used for a week, most of product left

Will include as extra with successful trade:

Juliette Has a Gun sample perfumes (I have the whole kit, let me know if there's one you want)

Wishlist:

Since those are all full-size items and not just samples, I'll be looking to trade for full-size items, or for multiple samples. Here's what I'd be interested in:

Modcloth headband (any color)

Minteas

Eye primer

Undereye concealer

Mascara

Pink, coral, or nude nail polishes

Perfumes

Open to anything, so try me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Jul 23, 2012)

been sick/busy so I've been off the trade thread for a while, but I'm back!

What I have for trade (from Birchbox, Sample Society, Sephora/Ulta order samples, etc). All unused unless noted.

*Newly added items in red!*

_I would prefer to trade full size items for other full/large size items, or at least 2-3 samples. _

*Nails *

Julep quick dry top coat (8ml) (used once) 

Julep spf 30 hand cream (2ml packet)

Julep age defying hand brightener (2ml packet)

*Hair *

Alterna color care UV+ fade proof fluide (7ml)

*Skincare*

MAD skincare wrinkle repellent serum (5ml)

Borghese curaforte moisture intensifier (7ml)

REN Glycolactic skin renewal peel mask (15ml) *(PENDING)*

FULL SIZE Murad Eyelift Perfector Pen (1.8ml) (swatched, sanitized)

â€¨

*Makeup*

Raw color concealer brush (dark wooden handle, synthetic bristles) *brand new, never used*

Eye rock stick on liner (package opened to see size, not used)

Color Science glow and go travel puff- "all even" medium tone(foil packaging opened, not used)

Color Science glow and go travel puff with case- illuminating pearl powder



Stila smokey shadow card sample (3 shadows)



Clinique Acne Solutions liquid makeup 03 fresh neutral (sachet)

Murad Hybrids skin perfecting primer with salicylic acid (5ml) (used 3x- too dark on my skin)

Skin79 Super+ VIP Gold BB Cream (sachet- no size listed)

Stila "in the moment" palette card sample  (purple, 10 shadows)



FULL SIZE Jane Iredale Just Kissed lip plumper- Milan (swatched, sanitized)[SIZE=13pt][/SIZE]

FULL SIZE Laura Geller Carribean Kiss double dipped lipstick (swatched, sanitized. there are a few dings on the actual lipstick because my BB arrived on a hot day, but that shouldn't effect its performance) *(PENDING)*[SIZE=13pt][/SIZE]

FULL SIZE Holika Holika Essential Petit BB Cream SPF 30 PA++ (used about 3x, too dewey for my liking. Tube opening sanitized)[SIZE=13pt][/SIZE]



FULL SIZE Stila One Step Bronze (used 2-3x, not a noticeable amount. I'm just too fair for this. pump sanitized )

*Fragrance*

Annick Goutal Petit Cherie (1.75ml) (opened to smell)

Kate Walsh Billionaire Boyfriend (vial)

Tom Ford Violet Blonde (1.5ml)

Miss Dior (1ml)

Oscar De La Renta Live in Love (vial)



John Varvatos USA cologne (vial)[SIZE=13pt][/SIZE]

*Misc*

Showstoppers black fashion tape- 2 strips (free with any trade if you want it)

E Boost Daily Health Booster (free with any trade if you want it)

*Wishlist*

neon or holo polish

*bright lip colors (reds, oranges, bright pinks - no glosses please)*

*Shea Terra Body Butter (especially vanilla Bourbon)*

fresh sugar lip balm 

*juice beauty products (especially green apple peel sensitive and oil free moisturizer) *

*Any Atelier Cologne (Especially Vanille Insensee or Orange Sanguine) *

skin79 hot pink BB cream (sachet okay!) 

Philosophy purity cleanser

Eyeko Skinny- Black 

*Burberry Lipmist (from glossybox)*

*any type of nail strip *

*open to other trades as well, try me!*

*Great trades with:*

melissaFTW, mega789, akharri785, yanelib27, dangimMEAN, tigrlilyem, miss6aby, nfig - thanks ladies!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 23, 2012)

*updated*


----------



## ladyvhee (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello!  I'm new to MUT and trading, so I was wondering if anyone could give me a few pointers and answer a few questions I had.

I saw that in the rules for the general buy/sell/trade area, it says new members have to wait 5 days before posting a thread.  I thought I also saw a requirement of 5 posts?  Am I incorrect on that requirement?

For this Birchbox thread, do the items up for trade listed have to strictly be from BB or can I create a list of all my items to post here?

I saw that some people have trader feedback.  Is there a tutorial for this that someone can point me in the direction of?

Any other info or tips you ladies might think I need to know to get started would be great and appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KyleeLane (Jul 23, 2012)

All new and unused, except for a couple of things that I noted. *This list is updated daily.*


*NARS* Bronzing Powder - New in Box .08 Oz
*NARS* Pro-Prime Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base .09 Oz
*Stila* Lip Glaze in Camera *FULL SIZE* 

*CLEAN* Shower Fresh Rollerball *FULL SIZE* - nvr opened, new in box
*LIPFusionXL* .05 oz 
*Per-fekt* brow perfection gel in Caramel .01 fl oz
*Ojon* Golden Elixir -no size listed but it is a large sample vial
*Anti-Fatigue* Eye Mask Kit -*Full Size*, Single Serving

*Fusion Beauty* LASH Fusion .28 oz 

*Stilla* One Step PrimeColor in Per Suede *FULL SIZE* 
*Stilla* One Step Bronzing Serum *FULL SIZE* June BB -used 3 pumps, too dark for me

*Murad* Absolute Bronzing Boost .17 fl oz


*WEN* Sweet Almond 6 fl oz 
*StriVectin* SD .5 oz

*Hydroxatone* 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer *FULL SIZE*

*Hydroxatone* Instant Wrinkle Filler *FULL SIZE*

*NIA 24* Sun Damage Prevention SPF 30 1 oz

*NIA 24* Skin Strengthening Complex .34 oz

*DDF* Amplifying Elixir .5 fl oz

*Miracle Skin Transformer* SPF 20 in Translucent .16 fl oz

*Peter Thomas Rot*h Laser-Free Regenerator .5 oz

*Immunocologie* Treatment Cream with VenoMAX .5 oz

*FIX* Immaculate Complexion small jar/no size listed

*Glymed Plus* Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex .25 fl oz

*Apothederm* Stretch Mark Cream .7 oz


*Clinique* Moisture Surge Intense .5 oz 
*Clinique* Repairwear Laser Focus .5 fl oz

*EstÃ©e Lauder* Advanced Night Repair .5 fl oz

*Brazilian Peel* Full Size, Single Serving

*WEI* White Lotus Hydrating Face Treatment Pad *Full Size*, Single Serving

*MAD* skincare Eye Transformation Serum .13 oz

*MAD* skincare Redness Rescue .13 oz

*Urban Decay* Pore Perfecting Makeup Base .17 fl oz

*Caudalie* Vinoperfect Radiance Serum .06 fl oz


*Wish List:*

Anything Narciso Rodriguez for her or  DKNY Golden Delicious

Face Scrubs and Cleansers

Cream Blushes

I am usually open to trade for any *unused/sealed makeup* or *perfumed body lotions* so feel free to make me an offer!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 23, 2012)

_LOTS OF UPDATES!_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 *Boscia BB* Cream - Used pea size amount

 *Stila *- One Step bronze (tested pea sized amount 2x)

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning 

* Ear buds* - Pink &amp; green 

* Harvey Prince* Perfume Hello

* *

*Glossybox:*

* AmorePacific* - Moisture Bound Refreshing hyrda-Gel

* Beauty Fix*

* Chella* - Enzyme Mask (full size)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

* Korean products*

* **Etude House - *Aqua Sherbet Gel cream packet

 

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

Skin Food - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

* The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - * 

Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

In Yang - sleeping repair pack

* Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

* O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

*  Other products (New unless specified)*

*  Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

*  Eve Lom - *Radiance cream 0.49 tube (used small amount twice)

*  Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

*  MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

*  Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

*  Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

*  karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

*  Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

*  Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

*  Apivita Deep cleansing green clay mask packet 2x*

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

























*Wish List:*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Gloss Moderne gloss serum*

*Jouer lip definer*

*N4 hair products*

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

*Stila BB cream*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang, heather4602, MissLindaJean (2x), eclipsechick08, Scooby384, thriftintogear, tessak**.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## drk51284 (Jul 23, 2012)

Updated List:

*All of these available items are never used.*

Zoya FULL SIZE polishes (they are all shades of green):

"Envy"

"Veruschka"

"Irene"

"Tangy"

Zoya Hot Lips gloss "Hocus Pocus"

Zoya Hot Lips gloss "Visa"

J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea hand cream - 0.7 fl oz

J.R. Watkins Lemon Cream hand cream - 0.7 fl oz

J.R. Watkins Aloe &amp; Green Tea hand and body lotion - 1 fl. oz

J.R. Watkins Mango hand and body lotion - 1 fl. oz

J.R. Watkins peppermint lip balm

From Birchbox:

Yu-Be Moisturizing Creme sample

Color Club polish "Age of Aquarius" 0.25 fl oz

*Wishlist:*

Lip glosses

Harvey Prince perfumes (not "Hello")

"Clean" perfumes

bath stuff

Thanks for looking!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 23, 2012)

*updated *


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 23, 2012)

Updated Below


----------



## xheidi (Jul 23, 2012)

*THIS IS WHAT I HAVE FOR TRADE*:

*Birchbox*:


Suki Balancing Regimen (5 packets-pic)
Stila Lip Glaze in Action
Earbuds in Blue/Pink
Boscia BB Cream - used 1x

*MyGlam*:


3LAB - Perfect Cleansing Foam (3.4oz)
MyGlam brush (includes the first 2 brushes, I think?) and brush case
NYX Round Lipstick in Eucalyptus - swatched 2x
Nail Bling

*Julep*:


Nicole

*Others*:


Kiss Nail Dress in a leopard or a cheetah print (not sure which print it is)
Revlon Lip Butter in Peach Parfait (~90% left)
Nivea's A KISS OF CHERRY FLAVORED TINTED LIP CARE 
e.l.f. Studio Complexion Brush
 
 
*Wishlist*:

Beauty Blender
Modcloth Headband from June's BB?
Benefit's The Porefessional
Buxom Lip Gloss
But try me...


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 23, 2012)

You must have visited a Hilton hotel recently








> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Peter Thomas Roth *​ *Deluxe Travel Sized Samples *​ *(All Brand New and Unused)*​  ​
> *Moisture Infusion Facial Bar 1.25 oz (2)*
> ...


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 23, 2012)

Updated! Thanks for looking ;]


TheBalm's Time Balm White Tea Kiwi Facial Scrub (full size, 6 oz) 
TheBalm's Time Balm White Tea Apricot Skin Renewal Cream (full size, 2.36 oz)

bareMinerals eyeshadow in Happiness (full size, brown shimmer)

bareMinerals Buxom lipgloss in Berry Rust (full size)


Too Faced Second Base primer (full size, swatched once) 
Too Faced eyeshadow in Vixen (full size, black/almost navy blue)

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue refreshing body gel (1.7 Fl oz)


L'oreal Colour Riche Balm in Nourishing Nude (full size) 

Essie in Mojito Madness (full size) 
Burt's Bees Hand Repair Kit includes: Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme (0.60 oz), Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Cream (2 oz), Shea Butter Hand Repair Cream (0.5 oz) and cute pair of gloves


Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer (0.2 oz) 

Oscar de la Renta Live in Love deluxe sample (June's Sample Society) 

Eyeko Fat eye stick in Petrol Blue (full size, swatched once) 
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (1 ml)

Benefit Full-Finished Lipstick in Lady's Choice (full size, swatched once)


Vincent Longo lip pencil duo in Roseberry and Spring Rose (full size, July's Sample Society) 

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.17 oz, July's Sample Society) 
Eye Never Nourishing Repair Eye Cream (1 ml, July's Sample Society)

DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom (0.24 oz) _will be picky!_


*Wishlist*

Eyeko Skinny Liner (black!)

Stila sparkle liquid liner (any but brown!)

Melvita Floral Water

Juice Beauty

Dry Shampoos

Bronzers/Blush

Mascaras _new only, please!_

Try me, I'm pretty easily amused ;]


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Whats up for trade*

nia 24 repair cream(birchbox)
sugar kisses mini lip treatment sugar rose &amp; sugar(purchased from eBay) very picky
2 packets of self tanning wipes(birchbox)
skin miracle transformer body cream(birchbox)
juice beauty oil free moisturizer(birchbox)


take a deep breath philosophy sample(myglam) 
young blood eye impact quick eye recovery deluxe sample


young blood mineral primer deluxe sample
studio gear lipstick in joy(myglam)
Mai couture blotting paper lavender(myglam)
nyx roll on shimmer salmon(myglam)
4 pixi eye bright primer sample
pixi flawless porless  15ml sample2 
young blood HI_DEF powder sample
micro dermal body mitt(birchbox) not in box but unused pending
 
 Stila one step bronzer serum(birchbox) pending
Urban decay 24/7 eyeliner(woodstock) swatched myglam
Benefit some kind of gorgeous-medium 3.5g swatched
erno laszlo phelityl soap(birchbox)
3 foil packets purlisse daily moisturizer 0.14oz x 3 myglam
1 foil packet Vichy liftactiv 1.5ml myglam
1 foil packet murad essential eye cream 0.03oz birchbox
2 2ml premier sample packets myglam
twirl kate spade perfume (birchbox)
wonderstruck taylor swift perfume(birchbow) 2x
harvey prince perfume(birchbox)
freeman pineapple mask(myglam)
3 eye accent pencil pencil me
neutrogena visibly bright daily facial

 miscellaneous  3 miss.jessies crema de la creme 29ml
2 juicy tubes smoothie gloss both swatched
indie lee body lotion used 1x
 Professional 15 Color Concealer Camouflage Makeup Palette

 pixi sheer cheek gel(will swap or sell)


*wish list:*


MAC: BLUSHES etc
*nail polish*:color club ,ZOYA,Essie
kerastase ultime elixir
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo 
makeup: Beauty Blender.mascara, concealer,cargo products TRY ME!!

PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladyvhee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!  I'm new to MUT and trading, so I was wondering if anyone could give me a few pointers and answer a few questions I had.
> 
> ...


I can answer a few questions. One is that people pretty much trade whatever but I think most of the items are from some form of sample service, but it does not have to be! Advice for getting started, I would offer to send the items first with delivery confirmation until you have built up good feedback. This will make traders feel more comfortable with you. As far as trader feedback, you have to create a classified page with you trade items on it and traders will use your link to leave feedback. I think you have to have a certain amount of post before you can do this but I am not sure the number. I am sure there is tutorial on here somewhere. If you don't hear about one then send me a PM and I will try to give you step by step directions to walk you through it! There are ladies on here who know a lot more about stuff like that then me! Also some advice once you to start trading is to keep all the envelopes and packing material you get in trades and reuse them. It took me awhile before I caught on to this and I have saved a lot of money since then! Let me know if I can ever be any help! All the women on here are really sweet and will be more then happy to help you out with anything! Enjoy trading!


----------



## lady41 (Jul 23, 2012)

*hello here is my trade list *​ 
MAC in glitter gold ( purchased from the body needs 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon small tester jar (new) 
cosmic violet sparkle shadow ( purchased from make up geek but the product is an ben nye same 1/4 teaspoon swatched once)
china glaze nail polish in ray-diant (fullsized new, A beautiful glittery silver color with different colored glittery flakes)
full sized china glaze nail polish in full spectrum ( a lovely purplish silver glittery with different color glitter flakes)
prada milano perfume sample vial
TRESemme fresh start dry shampoo (full sized)
blow straightening emulsion (fullsized, used once)
supergoop spf 30 sunscreen serum (2 foil packs)
stila single pan in dahila ( not in box but in the original plastic thing , swatched a couple of times)
color club polish in disco nap (new)
Impress press on manicure in velvet rope (new)
cellceuticals photo defense spf 55 (new, sample tube)
laura mercier foundation primer (new sample tube)
philosophy stop and smell the flowers lotion sample (1oz. new)
the balm stainiac lip and cheek stain (bb sample new)
*wishlist*​ *josie maran lip and cheek stain *​ *gloss moderne gloss mask from this months bb*​ *bosica bb bream*​ *any of the new benefit lip glosses*​ *jane ireland just kissed lip plump*​ *try me on other things *​


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 23, 2012)

New Birchbox in Blue and My Glam and Lookbag in red/orange and other new in purple!

*Birchbox:*

Zoya Izzy Mini

Pink and Green ear buds 

*My Glam*

Kiehls Ultra Facial Lotion 

Circus Nail Color in Yellow and White 

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

*Glossybox:*

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic

*Julep**January(new)*

*Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint*  

*Look Bag*

*The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green**Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

*Misc. through trades/store/etc*

*Zoya in Lara full size *

*Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded *

*Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)*

*Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R*

*The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink)*

*Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)*

 

*Here is my wishlist:*

*Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara*

*Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain and Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors *

*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner*

*Redken Guts  Travel Size*

*Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery*

*Indie nail polishes, especially with glitter (Lynderalla, etc)*  

Zoya in Rory   

Almost any of the Julep June colors: Claire,  Morgan, Lauren, O Canada, Rose, Amy, Georgia, Sandra, Freida,  

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

 

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not very picky so try me*


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just updated my trade thread.  I went to a Sephora store opening event for VIBs in NYC last Thursday and got a cool swag bag.  There are some items that I don't care for so they're going up for trade.  Check out my signature for the link thread. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only about 2/5 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)[Pending]

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's the link to my Trade List incase you need it: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 24, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 24, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/24/12*

*What I have up for trade: (Everything is new unless otherwise stated!)*

*BIRCHBOX*

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap

*NEW!* Ada Cosmetics Bronzer

*NEW!* Stila It's Go Time Lip Glaze in Camera [pending]

*NEW!* Harvey Prince Hello

*NEW!* Birchbox exclusive earbuds in green/pink

*NEW!* Birchbox exclusive earbuds in blue/pink

*NEW! *Comodynes Self-Tan Towelette

*BIRCHBOX MAN*

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense Eau de Parfum

*NEW!* John Varvatos Star U.S.A. eau de toilette

*NEW! *John Allan's Slick Water - sample size .25 oz

*MYGLAM*

*NEW!* Circus by Andrea's Choice in Reverso (White)

All-Belle Natural Lash in Blue Extreme [pending]

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

Brush set &amp; holder minus the flat eyeliner brush

Dermstore Lip Quench

*JULEP*

Julep Nail Polish in Emilie

Julep Nail Polish in Daisy [pending]

Julep Nail Polish in America the Beautiful

Julep Daylight Defense for Hands &amp; Face - SPF 30

*SINDULGE*

Cover FX Translucent Mineral Powder in Light - Full Size

Skone Cosmetics Bronze Gold Eye Light

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor

*BEAUTY ARMY*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BEAUTYFIX*

Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size (swatched with a brush)

*NEW!* Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray - Full Size

*GLOSSYBOX*

A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic

*NEW! *Ofra Eyeshadow Ice cream shadow in Goldilocks, 14ml

*NEW!* vbeautÃ© sample pack w/ Eye Never, Lite Up, and Buying Time [pending]

*BEAUTYBOX 5*

*NEW! *Becca Cosmetics Eye Tint in Baroque, 7ml

*NEW! *Becca Cosmetics Eye Tint in Pewter, 7ml

*OTHER*

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Hard as Wraps Powerful Acrylic Gel (used 5x)

Sinful Colors Snow Me White (used 3x)

Sinful Colors Hot Spot (used 2x)

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous The Foundation Faker - Travel Size 0.06 oz (used 1x)

Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit No. 23 - Travel Size 0.053 oz (swatched with a brush)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 1x)

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Travel Size 1.6 fl oz

Fekkai Glassing Sheer Shine Mist - Full Size 5 fl oz (x2)

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

*NEW!* ISO DailyShape Working Spray - Full Size 11.39 oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender

Clinque Happy Mini Perfume (used 1/2)

Celine Dion Enchanting vial (1/2 used)

*ITEMS I'LL THROW IN WITH TRADES IF REQESTED*

Gossip Girl Box Sleeve (x2)

*My Wishlist:*

Smashbox BB Cream in Medium-Light

Boscia BB Cream SPF 27 PA++

Stila One-Step Bronzer

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner

Diorshow Extase Mascara

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

Kerastase Cristalliste products

Kerastase Elixir Ultime

Julep The Best Pedi Creme Ever

Acqua Di Gioia perfume

Nail Polish, Julep Alfre, Julep Dakota, Julep Piper

Skyn Iceland Pure Cloud Cleanser

Hair Masks &amp; products

A+++ trades with:

snllama, Tawnyanshawn, Coocabarra, mszJessica [x2], bluelion, MeanWife, Miss6aby, steph28, Ampym, ching chang, Fairest of All, ahkae, Scooby384, SimplyChelle xX, jac a, MollyC2153, kcrowebird, AngeBrooklyn [pending], tinkerbll695 [pending], lauravee [pending]


----------



## Laura Marie (Jul 24, 2012)

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 
NEW! Stila lip glaze in Camera

NEW! Stila lip glaze in Action

NEW! Boscia BB Cream

*LIPS*


Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote (Brand New) 
TheBalm Plump your Pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion My Fruit (Brand New still sealed)
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Copacabana Coffee (used once)


*FACE*


Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new) 
CoverGirl Classic Color Blush in Rose Silk (brand new still in packaging)
Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (Used 3 sheets)
Benefit Thrrrob blush (swatched twice)
Tarte Mineral Bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11 OZ
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush (Brand new)


*EYES*


TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)

Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose (swatched twice)

MAC mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial (No box from a kit)
They're Real Mascara brand new NO BOX
Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX


*HAIR*


Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz (Brand New) 


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence (already have Achiote, lucky and Pouty)*

*Blushes*

*Too Faced Leopard Bronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## EricaD (Jul 24, 2012)

Updated! All new unless otherwise noted. I prefer to trade with DC on both ends. Thanks for looking! *Birchbox*


*Jouer* Lip gloss in Mirage 
*Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love 
*Birchbox* earbuds (blue and pink) 
*Color Club* mini nail polish Disco Nap (x2) 
*Stila* Smoky Eye Card 
*Hollywood* Fashion Tape Pack 
*Shu Uemura* Essence Absolue Oil (used once, vial is 90% full) 
*Birchbox* XOXO notecards (x2) 
*LookBag*


*Korres* Guava Lipstick #27 Mauve (swatched with a clean lip brush - very pretty, just not my color) 
*Ultraflesh Gold Standard* mascara- 0.08 oz mini tube 
*Bremenn Research Labs* Miracle Cream- 0.24 fl oz tube 
*Betsey Johnson* perfume- 1mL sample 
*Unknown Brand* Two mini polishes- one orange, one yellow (cute and summery, just not my colors) 
*Kelly Teegarden* Brightening Serum 
*L'Oreal* Wear Infinite eyeshadow Sweet Chemise 
*Erno Laszlo* Hollywood Collection- 5 packets 
*Miscellaneous*


*Urban Decay* Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint in Quickie- deluxe sample ( .02 oz) -Swatched 
*Urban Decay* Supercurl Mascara- deluxe sample ( .18 oz) 
*Urban Decay* Body Jewelry temorary tattoos (no size listed, they're in a big tube- beautiful packaging) 
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Precious and Cherish (both swatched 1x on clean hand) 
*Simple* cleansing facial wipes (travel size, 7-counnt) 
*Pantene* Flat to Volume conditioner 1.7 oz 
*Pantene* Aqua Light Shampoo and Conditioner 1.7 oz each 
*Aveeno* Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub 1 oz (x2) 
*Tressemme* Split Remedy Shampoo and Conditioner 1 oz (x2 of each) 
*Garnier* Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (1x use packets) (x2) 
*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Lotion 1 oz (x6) 
*Lierac Paris* concentre Mesolift Toning Radiance Serum .07 oz (x2) 
*Lierac Paris* mesolift creme anti aging radiance .10 oz (foil packet) 
*Vichy* LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care .05 oz (foil packet x3) 
*Vichy* Purifying Foaming Cream Cleanser .11 oz (foil packet) 
*SebaMed* liquid Face+Body wash for sensitive skin .17 oz (foil packet) 
*Bio-Oil* .03 oz packets x8 
*Nivea* Touch of Cashmere body wash .4 oz 
*Gud by Burt's Bees* body lotion Vanilla Flame .17 oz packet 
*Fekkai* Glossing Cream (pretty big (0.3 oz) foil packets. If put into a resealable container of some sort, there should be several uses in there.) x2 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* beautiful blends eye quad sample card 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* Raw Honey Color Protect shampoo+conditoner .25 oz (packets x2) 
*Fekkai* Glossing shampoo+conditioner .3 oz (packets x 2) 
* Infusium 23* Leave-In treatment .33 oz 
*Olay* Regenerist Wrinkle Revolution Complex .23 oz (in a tube, enough for quite a few uses) 
*Axe* Hold+Touch Spiking Glue .65 oz 
*Physician's Formula* 2-in1 Correct &amp; Cover cream concealer in Green/Light and Yellow/Light (I have several of each of these) FULL SIZE 
*Physician's Formula* Matte Collection Eyeshadow Quad in Canyon Classics- FULL SIZE 
*CoverGirl* Lash Blast Length mascars in Black- FULL SIZE double-pack 
*Bare Minerals i.d.* eyeshadow in Wildflower (used once or twice) 
*Physician's Formula* Custom Eye Enhancing Mascara Duo for Blue Eyes (double-ended mascar, one end blue one end black) 
*Revlon* Diamond Lust eyeshadow 115 Neptune Star 
*Victoria's Secret* Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Mango Madness and Punchy (swatched with a clean brush) 
*CoverGirl* Cheekers blushes/bronzers in assortec shades- I have tons of them, all brand new. 
*Got2b* - assorted full size products (Smooth Operator Lustre Lotion; CrazySleek Flat Iron&amp; Blow Dry Lotion; Kinkier gloss n define Curling Spray Gel; Kinky Curling Mousse; Powder'ful Texture powder; Powder'ful Volumizing powder) All new, Full size. 
*Julep* Nail Polish in Portia (swatched) 
*Nabi* Metallic Nail Lacquer in Metallic Champagne (this is actually a light pinky-lavender) and Metallic Wine (a darkish pinky purple) -both swatched a few times- they both (but especially the Wine color) have a beautiful texture and application. 
*Miss Jessie's* samples- 2 Creme de la creme conditioners and 1 Baby butter creme 
*Jouer* lip gloss samples in Glisten and Mimosa 
*Jouer* luminizing moisture tint sample packets (1 each in Glow, Golden, and Bronzed) 
*Melvita* sample packets - Moisturizing Rose Nectar (0.07 fl oz); Moisturizing Gel (0.07 fl oz); Foaming Facial Scrub (0.10 fl oz) 
*Wishlist*


Laura Geller Double Dipped lipstick (really want)
beautyblender
Stila One Step Bronze (**please please please!)
Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
Zoya in Belle
Julep in Audrey, Freida, Lily, Lauren, Mila, Yumi, Drew, Maria or Sandra
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Sin(**)
Other Urban Decay products
L'Oreal Youth Code Day/Night cream
St. Tropez sunless tanner
Bare Mineral Faux Tan
Stila lip gloss in Action
Other sunless tanners, try me.
The brush that came with the extra large Faux Tan on QVC (either the 2nd or 3rd one released- the round ones with synthetic bristles)
I'd like to try an Apple Turnover Lara bar or the minteas in a flavor that ISN't Lime or Lemongrass 
Or just send me your list!


----------



## tessak (Jul 24, 2012)

I will ship anywhere in the U.S. Prefer to do multi-item trades or swap for full-size items to save on shipping and clear things out. All items are unopened/unused unless noted. My swap thread is linked down in my signature.

*â€¨My wish list:*
    â€¢    Boscia Black Luminizing Mask

    â€¢    Perricone MD No Foundation foundation, concealor

    â€¢    Translucent lip liner

    â€¢    Tinted lip balms

    â€¢    Hair product with SPF for hot summer days

    â€¢    Favorite brands: Perricone MD, Josie Maran, Kate Somerville, Laura Mercier, Bite Beauty, Ole Henricksen

    â€¢    (Much more, just send me your list if you're interested in something!)

*FACE:*

    â€¢    Stila one step bronzer (full size, tried one smaller-than-a-pea amount)

    â€¢    (2) Dr. Jart++ Water Fuse BB cream, SPF 25 (x2, .06fl oz)

    â€¢    Colorescience Pro loss mineral travel puff (unopened, illuminating pearl powder is the color)
*EYES:*

    â€¢    Stila waterproof liquid eyeliner in Curacuo (blue, full size)

    â€¢    Blinc mascara (.141 oz, unopened, July BB)

    â€¢    Stila Forever Your Curl mascara (.12 fl oz, deluxe sample)

    â€¢    Korres Sunflower and Evening Primrose eyeshadow in Cypress Green (pretty medium green, full size)

    â€¢    Lavera Trend eyeliner with organic beeswax and palm oil (dark brown, full size)
    â€¢    Pencil Me In eyeliner (chocolate brown color, full size)
    â€¢    NYX roll on shimmer in light blue (full size, swatched on hand)
*LIPS:*

    â€¢    Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused (bright pink, full size, used once, sanitized)

    â€¢    Laura Gellar double-dipped lipstick in Caribbean Kiss (full size, unused)

    â€¢    Jouer lip gloss in Peony (medium pink, .06 fl oz, July BB)
    â€¢    Revlon lip butter in Lollipop (medium pink, full size, used once, can sanitize, didn't like color)
    â€¢    Revlon lip butter in Red Velvet (deeper red, full size, used once, can sanitize, didn't like color)
    â€¢    Alima Pure nourishing tinted lip balm (mauve-medium pink color, full size)
*NAILS:*

    â€¢    OPI nail polish in Princesses Rule (used for one pedicure, light micro-shimmer pink, full size)

    â€¢    Nicole by OPI nail polish stick in black (used once to make french tips on manicure, full size)

    â€¢    Sephora by OPI nail design pen in gold (unused, full size)   

    â€¢    Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in Sheer Vanilla and Toffee (french mani set, used once, full size)

    â€¢    Sally Hansen salon effects nail polish strips in leopard print (full size)

    â€¢    Color Club mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Disco Nap (shimmery gold)

    â€¢    Zoya mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Noel (shimmery teal/blueish color)

*HAIR:*

    â€¢    Kerastase cristaliste shampoo, conditioner packets (from May BB)

    â€¢    Alterna Bamboo UV+ Fade-Proof Fluid for hair (.25 fl oz)

    â€¢    Oscar Blandi olio di jasmine hair serum (1.69 fl oz.)
    â€¢    Lime green Twistband hair tie
    â€¢    Redken shine brilliance shine flash 02 glistening mist spray (2.1 oz)
 
*SKINCARE/BATH/BODY:*

    â€¢    Manna sheer glow shimmer lotion (.2 fl oz?, July BB)

    â€¢    Atopalm intensive moisturizing cream (.25 fl oz)

    â€¢    Fresh soy face cleanser (three foil packets, .14 fl oz each)

    â€¢    Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (.5 oz, unopened)

    â€¢    Truth Art Beauty face nourish oil (about .2 fl oz (I'm guessing))

    â€¢    Freeman facial anti-stress dead sea minerals mask (one mask, .5 oz)

    â€¢    Pur-lisse pur-delicate soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (1.7 oz)

    â€¢    Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask Pineapple for radiant skin (one mask, .5 oz)
    â€¢    X-Out shine control moisturizer (.75 oz)

    â€¢    Bliss lemon+sage body butter maximum moisture cream travel size (1 oz)
    â€¢    Bliss lemon+sage soapy suds body wash + bubbling bath travel size (1 oz)
    â€¢    (2) Bliss fabulous face wash 2-in-1 cleanser and exfoliator travel size (1 oz)
*Perfume:*
    â€¢    Bond No. 9 Astor Place perfume bon-bon sample (.05 fl oz)

    â€¢    Lancome Treson perfume (small bottle, .16 fl oz)

    â€¢    Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (small bottle, .1 fl oz)

    â€¢    (2) Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (Birchbox vial, .03 fl oz)

*Other:*

    â€¢    Minteas (tea mints for fitness) in matcha chai (unopened)

    â€¢    Comodynes self-tanning towelettes (4x intensive, 1x natural)

    â€¢    (2) Birchbox earbuds from July box, blue and pink

 
*Extras I'll throw in for free with a trade if you're interested:*
    â€¢    February MyGlam makeup bag (pink with black hearts)
    â€¢    EBoost all-natural orange flavor (one packet, unused)
    â€¢    Packet of Pop face magnet primer


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey yall,

I got a Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Turquoise and the Buxom Lipgloss in Kanani. Check my signature below for more items! 

Traded the liner but I still have the lipgloss!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the following up for trade: 

*BirchBox: *

Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion

Stila lip glaze (camera) 

BB earphones (pink and blue &amp; green and blue)

Stila In the Moment eye shadow card

Staniac Beauty Queen 

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume vial

Kate Spade Twirl perfume vial

Arquiste Flor y Canto perfume vial

John Varvatos USA perfume vial 

Color Club in Disco Nap

Color Club in Clambake Coral

Olie Biologique 004 Hydrating Oil - 5 ml 

*Sample Society:*

DDF Ampyfying Elixir 

StriVectin SD .5 oz

Colorscience loose mineral travel puff in Illuminating Pearl Powder

*The Soap Box:*

*10.00 gift certificate (one time code that doesnt expire)*

Flip Flop Fizzy

Sparkle Me body spray

Dry Shampoo - 1 oz

Sugar Fix in Sugar Britches (sample of a solid sugar scrub)

*Klutchclub:*

Kristin McGees Power Yoga DVD

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - 3 ml tube

OG Sack $30.00 gift card

Body Language $25.00 gift card (no minimum purchase)

*Other: *

Smashbox Photo Finish primer 

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream

Perricone MD Firming Neck Therapy .25 oz

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil Free Lotion 3 ml 

*Full size misc: *

ybf plum noir eye liner 

Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream 7 oz

*My current wishlist: *

Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie kit

any Kerastase product

Misha BB cream in # 23

Boscia BB cream 

Philosophy Purity Cleanser

Pangea Organics products --&gt; especially toner and facial mask

Shea Terra Organics products 

Benefit Posietint 

*Please message me if interested! And let me know what you have even if its not on my wishlist.*

*I don't mind sending pics if asked.  *

*Thanks!*


----------



## bethm (Jul 24, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted ...

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Zoya Dulcinea (full-size -- swatched) PENDING

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Julep Polish -- Gayle, Brooklyn, Alfre PENDING, Glenn, Maria, Basecoat, Fast Dry Topcoat (all are either new or swatched)            

Zoya in Lianne (full-size)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

bain de terre 1.7 oz keratin phyto-protein sulfate-free strengthening shampoo PENDING

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Granite (full-size)

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Midnight (full-size)

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

Wishlist

Alerna Color Fluide and/or Alterna Shine Spray

Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Products

Light pink lipstick such as MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Other Facial Masks

Michael Kors leg shine

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 24, 2012)

List updated:​


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 24, 2012)

I go to the same one every few months and have accumulated a ton of these and need to clean out my '"sample" drawer. Lol  Hey, it's good stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> You must have visited a Hilton hotel recently


----------



## erikalisa55 (Jul 24, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***Updated 7/24/12***

_*July Birchbox*_


*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*Color ClubÂ®* Summer Pastels in Blue-Ming


*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz.

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac in Beauty Queen .04 fl.oz. (2)

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*Peter Thomas Roth*

*Deluxe Travel Sized Samples*

*(All Brand New and Unused)*


*Moisture Infusion Facial Bar 1.25 oz (2)* 
*Massaging Bar For Bath 1.75 oz (2)*

*Mega-Richâ„¢ Body Lotion 1 fl.oz. (4)*

*Mega-Richâ„¢ Conditioner .75 fl.oz. (5)*

*Mega-Richâ„¢ Shampoo 1 fl.oz. (1)*

*After Sun Cool &amp; Calm Gel 1 oz. (3)*

*Deluxe Shower Cap (2)*


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask* 
*fresh Soy Face Cleanser*


*beautyblenderÂ®* 
*Laura Geller lipstick*

*Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (in pink/blue, unused still in packaging please)*

*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*

*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy*

*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. * 

*Ouidad Products * 
*Butter London &amp; Deborah Lip*pman Polishes

*benefit beauty bag *


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 24, 2012)

Updated: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## Elara (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm new and have a few things that I would like to trade.  Please PM me if you are interested in anything.  Thanks!

Hello perfume from BB this month

christian lacroix noir cologne sample size x2

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive Towlettes x2

John Varvatos cologne sample

Pixi silver glitter nail polish from Sindulge bag

Clinique dramatically different moisturizer deluxe sample size

Jouer moisture tint in Bronzed from Sample Society (used very small amount to test, way to dark for me)

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure Shrimply Devine (used 1x)

I am not sure I should list this one or not, the Balm Staniac in Beauty Queen, I tried it and it wasn't for me.

Wishlist:

Stila sparkle liquid eyeliner in brown or black (may consider a colored one)

Other liquid eyeliners with the felt tip

Zoya polish (I have never tried these)

Try me!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 25, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*





*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

Ahava mud mask (x2) .9oz

dirt. luxe salt scrub- lemon leaf

Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel- .01 oz

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel - 2 x single use pads

RGB polish in Beach

Milani polish in Pink Rocks!

Deborah Lippmann polish Pearly Queen (shimmery white translucent)

June Jacobs green tea and cucumber body balm 1.7oz (opened to sniff)

Apothederm Stretchmark Cream - .7 oz

Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 - .06 oz - 2 tubes â€“ will send both

Dr. Dennis Gross Active vitamin D Serum (deluxe sample in glass vial)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow pad (x2)

Kinerase Restructuring Firming cream .24 oz

cynthia rowley bandaids

Aveeno active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen SPF 40

clarisonic refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

willa clear face moisturizer .5oz

aveda all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

full size Mary Kay Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

Eco tools cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

full size Revlon matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

Philosophy retractable powder brush

*things I would LOVE*:

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash and Mask

Shea Terra Body Butters

Boscia BB cream

algenist eye renewal balm

living proof volumizing products

supersmile toothpaste

any Philosophy skincare (especially purity and microdelivery wash/peel)

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Blinc mascara

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 25, 2012)

*Updated 7/25/12!!!!!*

*EYES*


*Clinique, High Impact Mascara in Black (full size, brand new, unused)* 
*Global Goddess, I-Divine Eyecolor infused with white tea in Darjeeling (.06oz pan, brand new sealed and in box) (from Beauty Fix)*

*NEW* Physician's Formula baked Collection wet/dry eyeshadow trio in Baked Oatmeal (brand new in box)

*LIPS*


*Revlon Lip Butter in Creamsicle (gently used 2x, sanitized)* 
*theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (brand new never opened, from BirchBox)*

*PERFUME*


*Cartier Baiser Vole, a light lilly scent, (.05oz spray vial, from Sephora)* 
*Virga Botanicals, Water Garden, made with pure esential oils (.04oz glass vial, from TheLookBag)*

*NEW* Coach Poppy Flower (standard spray vial, spritzed 1x)

*NEW* A Perfume Organic Urban Organic *(standard sample vial)*

*BATH/BODY and NAILS*


*NEW* Sinful Colors in Fiji, (full size, looks about 90% full) 
*(2x) Dermatalogica Exfoliating Body Scrub packets (not sure of amount, maybe .2oz each?)*

*NEW* Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive Wipes (from BirchBox, I have several of these that I would trade for wishlist items)

*MISC.*


*Bath and Body works PocketBac in Dancing Waters* 
*Bath and Body works Coupon for 20% off any online order and a coupon for a free signature collection item up to a $12.00 value*

*NEW* BeeLuxe Organic Beeswax medium size candle tin in Vanilla (brand new, from Eco Emi)

*NEW* Cynthia Rowley Bandaids

*NEW* Naturally its Clean, Floors, floor cleaning solution, (packet to mix with 1/2 gallon water, from Conscious Box) 

*NEW* Birchbox Earbuds (lime green and hot pink)

*FACE*


*LORAC FACE selfTANtalizer, face bronzing gradual self tanner (.1oz packet, from Sephora)* 
*IQ Derma Clear Remedy Hydrating Lotion (3.4oz, tried dime size amount, still in box) (from Beauty Fix)*

*Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow (brand new in box and sealed) (from Beauty Fix)*


----------



## lorizav (Jul 25, 2012)

My husband has fallen hopelessly in love with Juliette has a Gun Vengence Exteme. If anyone wants to swap or sell PLEASE PM me

Thanks


----------



## lorizav (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi HERE IS MY UPDATED LIST 7-25-12

HereÂ´s what I have to trade, I will keep updating as more samples roll in. More to come soon Everything is new and sample size unless noted

I have a brand new pair of Polk Audio Ear Buds if anyone is interested, they retail for $100 Awesome sound quality, if interested I will give you more info

BirchBox

Boscia Blotting Sheets -25 sheets

Stila Lip Glaze in Lights

Blue and Hot pink earbuds

Joeur

Joeur Luminizing Moisture tint samples in Bronzed x 2 and golden

Birchbox sample tube Luminizing moisture tint in Golden 5 ml

Julep

America the Beautiful -used on 2 manis me and my daughter /full size

Brand New Nail File

Sephora

Murad Oil Control Mattifier SPF 15 packet

Fekkai Advanced Full Blown Volume Shampoo and Conditioner 9ml each

Perfekt Skin Perfection Gel in Radiant

Blotting paper-comes on a little roll like wax paper very cute-brand new

Refillable perfume atomizer for purse comes with black case and funnel for easy filling

Other

Kiki Anti'age Day Cream Replenishing cream packet

DHC Deep Cleansing Oil Sample

Bourjois Philtre de Macre refined irridescent powder for body and face'full size

Bare Escentuals Full size eye shadow pigment in Envy light-med shimmery green-swatched once

Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil Full size-3 g -I think thatÂ´s what it says my eyes are bad-used x 2 with clean brush

Everyday Minerals blush sample in e-mail me small pigment sample jar but full to the top new and unused

Bare Escentuals foundation sample jar in medium beige-tested x 2 with clean brush

Random black earbuds with volume control-new

9 new small sampling or mixing plastic spatulas for testing creams or mixing things

Dress Green Charcoal and Clay facial mask and exfoliant 2 oz 80% full -this is a powder that you have to mix with water so a little goes a long way.

Bare Escentuals Foundation SPF 15 in Medium beige 2.3 Full Size 2 g Tested once with clean brush, very full

Milani single eyeshadow discontinued in Sheer Sand-90% full

anuva Anti aging bodifying conditioner packet 10 ml

DHC Facial Scrub packet 3 g

Brazilian Keratin professional treatment-straightener -can decant from my large bottle and will send instructions

I will also trade hand made soaps and scrubs and steampunk-victorian style jewelry from my Etsy Store http://www.etsy.com/shop/lorizav?ref=pr_shop_more

BB Wishlist

N4 Super Comb Prep and Protect

Caudalie Hand cream

Misc Wishlist

Juliette has a Gun-Vengence Extreme

Villianess soaps in blood try me on others

Villianess perfume oils in Bathory and Pearl Diver

Coach Poppy or Poppy Flower Perfume

Julep Wishlist

Pedi prep or pedi cream

Julep Colors wanted

Stefani

Heather

Emilie

try me on anything really

I am really open and love to swap-just try me-

Great trades with Scooby384 and SimplyChelle xX, jac a -twice, LoriAnnLV Plus tons of positive feedback on EBay, MUA, Etsy all under same name


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 26, 2012)

Updated below, or click the link to my trade list in my signature.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 26, 2012)

Evening, ladies!

My trade list has been getting pretty cleaned out and I have lots of stuff lined up to mail out as soon as I get back to NYC next week, but I figured I'd keep putting feelers out there and lining up trades. (This is going to be a pretty epic post office run, but I'm looking forward to it.)

Anyway, I'm still interested in trying the TeaForte minteas in Matcha Chai, if anyone still has those, and I'd still like the Stila lipglaze in "Lights" (though I'm not pushing for it as hard as the other 2... but it would be nice to complete the set!).

In return, as far as Birchbox items go, I still have my Jouer from this month and a couple of perfume samples. As usual, I have quite a lot of nail polish and a few other deluxe and full-size skincare and make-up items: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126670/xiehans-trade-list I'd particularly love for someone to take the SmartSpa shower gel off my hands!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 26, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/25/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Ada Golden Bronzer (swatched once) 

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque 

Harvey Prince Hello (spray vial sample)

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softner Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)* 

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint (from BB)

Dr. Jart BB cream - I have 3 of the small tubes and 1 of the larger replacement tubes .33 fl oz (sampled once)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

BVLGARI Omnia Crystaline Perfume Sample

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched once)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

Five TOCCA spray fragrance vials. Some of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack &amp; unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Bianca (Bergamont, Mandarin, Lemon Orpur, Rose Petals, Jasmine, Green Tea, Musk, Sugar)

Giulietta (Bulgarian Rose, Green Apple, Pink Tulips, Lily of the Valley, Heliotrope, Amber, Sandalwood)

Brigitte (Ginger, Rhubarb, Papaya, Moroccan Rose, Saffron, Sandalwood, Panettone Accord) _spritzed_

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

Dior Extase or Blinc Mascara 

Josie Maran Lip Stain 

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Boscia BB cream

Eyeko skinny liner in black, turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Or make me an offer!


----------



## lady41 (Jul 26, 2012)

stila single pan in dahila ( not in box but in the original plastic thing , swatched a couple of times)
cosmic violet sparkle shadow ( purchased from make up geek but the product is an ben nye same 1/4 teaspoon swatched once)
*Circus nail polish from myglam in white (new)* 
*eyeko fat eye stick in petrol blue (new)*

*ahava essential day moisturizer (new 1 fl oz.) pending*

*blow straight to the point straightening emulsion (full sized used once)*

*supergoop spf 30 city sunscreen serum (2 foil packs from this months BB)*

*Apothederum stretch mark cream (says 0.7 oz this is from beauty army and has never been used but tube seems not to be full) pending*

*kiehls ultra facial oil-free lotion (1 fl oz. new)*

*impress press on manicure in velvet rope (new)*

*harvy prince eau flirt sample vial perfume (BB new)*

*color club nail polish in blue-ming (BB new)*

*color club polish in disco nap (BB new)*

*stainiac the balm lip and cheek tint (BB sample new)*

*parissa after shave oil ( 8ml. new)*

*cellceuticals photo defense spf 55 (sample tube new)*

* skin treatm**cellceuticals ceractive moisture plus barrier repair**ent (sample tube new)pending*

*smashbox photo fisish primer (.25 fl. oz. new)*

*murad clarifying mask for acne (deluxe sample tube new)*

*murad clarifying mask for acne (deluxe sample tube new)*

*laura mericier foundation primer ( deluxe sample tube new)*

*likewise spf 50 daily moisturizer (sample tube from BB new)*

*tresesemme dry shampoo for straight normal hair (full sized)*

Stila lip glaze in guava (new)

china glaze nail polish in full spectrum (full sized , new)

china glaze nail polish in ray-diant(full sized, new)

anastasia hydrafull gloss in MOI (full sized)
lacoste perfume sample vial

bareminerals pretty amazing gloss in perky (deluxe sample)

buxom lash in blackiest black (new full sized)

bare minerals flawless definition volumizing  mascara in black (new full sized)

bareminerals around the clock waterproof eyeliner in 6 pm (new fullsized)

 ​  ​ *wishlist*​ any of the new benefit glosses!!!!!!!!​ 
*suki face the 5 packetts from this months BB* 
*gloss moderne high gloss masque from this months BB*

*Buxom polish in clair*

*amika hair mask*

*josie maran lip and cheek stain (any color except flamenco)*

*dirt luxe salt scrub from this months BB*

*Boscia Bb cream from this months BB*

*jane ireland lip plumper*

*try me on other things thanks*​


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 26, 2012)

Updated


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 26, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## pobox607 (Jul 26, 2012)

*updated July 26, 2012* Please note that All items are new and unopened, unless otherwise noted. I am a current subscriber to Birchbox, Glossybox, and Sample Society - so check back regularly for updates. Sorry, but I can only ship to the USA at this time. Please let me know if you have any questions! Looking forward to some great trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*FOR TRADE:* Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves, 0.85 fl. oz. *Anastasia Beverly Hills * Clear Brow Gel, 0.085 fl. oz *A Perfume Organic *Urban Organic Oil, vial *BareMinerals* Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for combination skin, 0.17 fl. oz. *Beauty addicts * Show Off Mascara, Jet Black, 0.39 oz Full Size *Comodynes* Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color Towelettes, 2 towelette packets *CoverGirl* Outlast all-day lipcolor (moisturizing topcoat and all-day colorcoat), color - 545 naturalast, Full Size, .06 oz &amp; .07 fl oz liq. *Dr. Jart+* water fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25, 0.33 fl. oz. *Estee Lauder* Tuberose Gardenia Private Collection eau de parfum spray, .05 fl. oz *Eyeko London * Skinny Liquid Eyeliner, Purple, 0.07 oz Full Size *Face Stockholm* Hello Merlot for J.Crew nail polish, 0.3 fl. oz *Face Stockholm* Top Ten for J.Crew nail polish (bright pink), 0.3 fl. oz *Gilchrist &amp; Soames* Body Lotion with vitamin E, 1.1 fl. oz. *Gorgeous Cosmetics* Base Perfect Liquid Foundation, packet sample *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint, Bronzed, 0.17 fl oz *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint, Golden, 0.07 fl oz Make Up ForeverAqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil, color - 3L blue, 0.025 oz Make Up Forever Aqua Eyes Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil, color - 11L purple, 0.025 oz ModCloth Headband - Green Deer Print (this item is unworn, but has no plastic wrapper and has been opened. Directions card label included) Ole Henrickson Truth Serum Collagen Booster, 0.05 fl. oz. Perricone MD Firming Facial Toner, 2 fl. oz. SheaTerra Organics Bananas and Baobabs whipped Shea butter, 1 oz. *StriVetctin-SD* Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks &amp; Wrinkles, .75 fl. oz. *The Balm* Staniac, 0.04 fl oz *Urban Decay *Complexion Primer Potion, 0.17 fl. oz. *Willing to throw in for free with any trade - just ask! * _Bliss Lemon Body Butter (sample from sephora)_ _Body Shop Mango Body Butter (sample from sephora)_ _Phyto Phytojoba Mask (sample from nordstrom)_ WISH LIST *Ahava* Dead Sea Salt Liquid Dead Sea Salt; Nourishing Body Wash; Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash; Purifying Mud Mask *Amika* Obliphica Nourishing Mask; Obliphica Hair Treatment *Arquiste* Flor y Canto; L'Etrog *Atelier Cologne* Vanille InsensÃ©e Petite Cologne; Cologne TrÃ¨fle Pur Cologne *Avene* Thermal Spring Water *beautyblenderÂ® * *Blinc* Mascara *Borghese* Botanico Eye Compresses *Burberry* Beauty Lip Mist Natural Sheer Lipstick in Copper No. 202 *BVLGARI *Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette *BY TERRY *CrÃ¨me de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream *Caudalie* Premier Cru The Eye Cream; Vinoperfect Cell Renewal Night Cream; VinoPerfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 *Deborah Lippman* Nail Polish - On the Beach, My Old Flame; Stripper To Go *Dermalogica* Daily Microfoliant *Diptyque* Philosykos Eau de Toilette *dirt. * luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf *Fekkai* Brilliant Glossing Cream *FusionBeauty* LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15 *Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque *Guerlain* Shalimar Parfum *Harvey Prince * Hello; Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin *Jouer* Lip Enhancer *Juliette Has a Gun * Lady Vengeance; Vengeance ExtrÃªme; Miss Charming; *Kate Spade NY* Twirl *Kiehl's* Abyssine Cream + *Klorane* Smoothing and Relaxing Patches for Tired-Eyes with Cornflower; Shampoo with Chamomile *Laura Geller * Double Dipped Lipstick *Masqueology* Masks *Murad *Hybrids Skin Perfecting Primer Acne &amp; Shine Control; Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer *Ouidad *Moisture Lock Leave-in-conditioner *Phyto* Phyto 9 Creme; Phytonectar Oil; Huile d'Ales Treatment; PhytokaritE Mask; Phytonectar Shampoo; Phytojoba Shampoo *Ren* Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask *RGB* Nail Polish - Beach, Punch, Dove *Shu Uemura* Art of Hair Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil; Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo *Sisley-Paris* Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration *Skyn Iceland* Icelandic Relief Eye Pen *Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment *Zoya* Nail Polish


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 26, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 26, 2012)

*Lips:*

-Full size Dermstore Lip Quench (brand new, unused)

-Lancome Juicy tube (brand new, unopened)
 

 *Nails:*
-Revlon Whimsical (brand new)
-Julep Sheryl (swatched)
 

*Random:*

-Sephora Waterproof Makeup Removed (used 1x, so not for me.) 1.69 fl. oz./50ml
-Sebastian color ignite multi tone shampoo
-Sebastian color ignite multi tone conditioner

-Blushed fragrance by ruddy water towelette

-&amp; the double gloss in the glossybox. I forget the exact name. will update when i remember lol.

Wishlist -

TRY ME!

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 27, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*





*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

*Ada* Bronzer in peach (received one in a birchbox after I traded for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

*[SIZE=10pt]Revlon[/SIZE]* [SIZE=10pt]Color Stay Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Precious[/SIZE]

*fresh* Hesperides eau de parfum .25oz (spritzed once)

*Bobbi Brown* Extreme Party mascara (deluxe sample. received in trade and I have way too much mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

*Shea Terra* night nourishment (in glass vial)

*Ahava* mud mask .9oz

*Masqueology* Pore Minimizing mask

*Perfekt* Lash Perfection Gel- .01 oz

*Ruddy Water* blushed fragrance
*sebastian* color ignite shampoo 1.7 fl oz
*sebastian* color ignite conditioner 1.65 oz

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Deborah Lippmann* polish Pearly Queen (shimmery white translucent)

*Apothederm* Stretchmark Cream - .7 oz [pending]

*Dr Jart* Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 - .06 oz - 2 tubes â€“ will send both[pending]

*Dr. Dennis Gross* Active vitamin D Serum (deluxe sample in glass vial) [pending]

*Kinerase* Restructuring Firming cream .24 oz[pending]

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa* clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

*Revlon* matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

*things I would LOVE* to try:

Dior Hydra Life BB Cream

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap Deep Pore Face Wash and Mask

Shea Terra Body Butters

RGB polish in Dew or Mint

Boscia BB cream

algenist eye renewal balm

living proof volumizing products

supersmile toothpaste

Origins checks and balances cleanser

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 27, 2012)

Traded it !


----------



## Pattycakes (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm on an eyeliner mission!    I'd love Eyeko Skinny Liquid or Urban Decay 24/7.  Trade list in my signature!


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Updated 7/27* *New Items Added*

Hey Everyone! Thanks for having a look! PM me if youâ€™re interested in anything or have any questions!

All products brand new/unused unless otherwise noted.  I have tried to describe nail polish shades to the best of my ability, but feel free to have a little swatch browse online!

*Birchbox/Sample Society*

-Fresh Soy Face Cleanser (three packets, .14 fl. oz. each) _*PENDING*_

-Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (Classics, 1 sealed packet = 4 pairs of adhesive eyeliner designs)

-Incoco Nail Polish Applique (leopard print)

-Oscar de la Renta Esprit Dâ€™Oscar Eau de Parfum mini roller ball (.1 fl. oz.)

-Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder (.035 oz.)

-Tili bag (pink/green leopard print) _*PENDING*_

*Other Sample-Size Products*

-Chanel Inimitable Intense Mascara mini (in sealed package, .03 fl. oz. - _will be picky_!) _*PENDING*_

-Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Intensive Lifting Concentrate (.17 fl. oz.)

-Chanel (Precision) Sublimage Essential Regenerating Cream (.13 fl. oz.)

-Chanel Coco Mademoiselle Moisturizing Body Lotion (.2 fl. oz. â€“ took off cap once to have a whiff, did not use or touch product itself) _*PENDING*_

-Bulgari Eau Parfumee Oshibori Au The Blanc Refreshing Towel (three available)

-Sally Hansen Nails &amp; Cuticles Hand Creme w/shea butter (1 oz.)

-Sephora by OPI mini in Tempted by Teal (1/8 fl. oz.)

-Jo Malone cologne mini spritz vials (many scents - ask me!)

-Chanel perfume mini spritz vials (many scents - ask me!)

-Tokidoki mini Siberia rollerball EDT (.07 fl. oz.)

*Full-Size Products*

-Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 (1.0 fl. oz., swatched 1x)

-Sonia Kashuk Super Sheer Shimmering Highlighter Shade 04 (.57 fl. oz., swatched 2x)

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Round Bath Bar in Coconut Lime Verbena

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Brown Sugar &amp; Fig Body Butter tub (7 oz.)

-Bath and Body Works Roll-On Fragrance in Sweet Pea (.28 fl. oz.)

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Peach Citrus Face Mask w/ Purifying Clay (2 oz., two available)

-Sephora by OPI in Teal We Meet Again (rich, shimmery teal, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

-Sephora by OPI in Dark Room (deep, deep, blackened forest green, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

-Sephora by OPI in Looks Like Rain, Dear (gold glitter w/iridescent particles, .5 fl. oz. â€“ swatched 1x) _*PENDING*_

-Sephora by OPI in Rumba Romance (copper/gold metallic, .5 fl. oz. - swatched 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Domestic Goddess â€“ Matte (grape w/matte finish, .5 fl. oz. - swatched 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Read My Palm (light green creme, .5 fl. oz., used for 2 manis)

-Nicole by OPI in Sea How Far You Go (gold shimmer, .5 fl. oz. w/Perfect Stroke brush - used for 1 mani)

-Orly in Goth (black with silver glitter, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in It's Up To Blue (bright shimmery teal, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in Meet Me Under the Mistletoe (green glitter, .6 fl. oz.)

-China Glaze in Phat Santa (red creme, .5 fl. oz.) _*PENDING*_

-China Glaze in Jolly Holly (deep green shimmer, .5. fl. oz.)

-China Glaze Peppermint Cuticle Oil (.325 fl. oz.)

-Finger Paints in Just Plum Fun (deep purple shimmer, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

*Misc.*

-Simply Vera Vera Wang earrings (tried on 1x), Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2019%2C%2010%2021%2028%20AM%20copy.jpg

-Nine West Necklace/Earrings Set "Mod Style," Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2027%2C%201%2047%2015%20PM%20copy.jpg

*I have many deluxe brand sachets, so I may just throw one in with a swap (esp. if I have a brand off your wishlist!). 

*My Wishlist*

-Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tint (new only, try me on colors!)

-Modcloth Headband (blue deer or red/white)

-Sisley items

-By Terry items

-Murad items

-Clinique mini chubby sticks

-Jouer Lip Glosses (new only, not Birchbox Pink shade)

-Clarins items

-Becca items

-Diorshow Mascara (new only)

-LipFusion Clear Lip Balm (new only)

-Deborah Lippman or Butter London Polishes

-Weleda items

-Marvis toothpaste

-Burberry or Chanel Lip Minis

-Melvita Floral Water

-Iâ€™m also into sample sizes of luxury brand cosmetics and neutral shade polishes, so try me on those!

Successful trades with:

Erikalisa55, tigrlilyem, MissLindaJean, Pattycakes, jac a, Emr410, tessak, heather 4602, tinkerbll695, kcrowebird, angiepang1e, MarbleSky, SimplyChelle xX, lorizav, KyleeLane, and brio444


----------



## Lisa N (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have quite a bit I'm looking to trade. If you see something, but don't have anything on my wish list, we can probably work something out. I only have one trade so I have no problem sending first. I'll only ship to the US. Here's what I have: LUSH R&amp;B, full size has a best by date of Dec 2012 Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light, full size Mally shadow stick in platinum full size Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz Still lip glaze in lights Revolution organics freedom glow in sun kissed Boscia green tea blotting papers pack of 100 Benefit the porefessional .25oz Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7 Gucci Flora perfume, 5ml bottle Josie Maran argan color stick in Rosey Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz Ahava essential day moisturizer Murad absolute bronzing boost .17oz Neostrata .5oz cellular restoration Smashbox photo finish primer .25oz LancÃ´me juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling Lumene firming night cream .5oz Card/foil packets of the following: Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer Strivectin get even brightening serum Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer Melvita cleansing milk Melvita repairing night cream Melvita moisturizing rose nectar Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion Benefit stay don't stray Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne Looking mostly for skincare and haircare. Benefit, philosophy, pureology are my first choices, oh and products with SPF.


----------



## Snow24 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Trade:*
 
*Birchbox:*â€¨

Blinc Mascara _-PENDING_

Stila Eye Shadow Card - In the Light

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (Green/Pink)

Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide

*Sample Society:*

Borghese Tono Body Lotion

*GlossyBox:*

Senna Trio eye shadow: Cocoa Nudes _-PENDING_

Blushed by Ruddy Water

*Beauty Army:*
Mama Mio Shrink To Fit Hip &amp; Thigh Cream

*CEW Box:*

Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia

IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye Concealer (travel size)

Maybelline New York Instant Age Rewind Eraser for Dark Circles Treatment Concealer in Neutralizer _-PENDING_

Heidi Klum Shine Eau de Toilette (.5 oz)

_L'Or_e_al_ _Paris_ Voluminous False Fiber Lashes

Sally Hansen Nail Polish Strips - Animal Instinct

*Other:*

John Frieda Frizz-EaseÂ® Sheer Solutionâ„¢ Lightweight Frizz Control, .34 oz. (3)

N.V. Perricone, MD - Alpha Lipoic Acid Nutritive Cleanser with DMAE 2ml (3)
Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 32 Rose Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 60 Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

*â€¨Wanted*â€¨

*Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner - Olive, Black or Purple*

Macadamia oil (the one from Beauty Army)

Pedix heel rescue balm

OFRA Universal eyebrow pencil _-PENDING_

All Eye Creams
All Night Creams

Juliet Has a Gun

â€¨Beautyblender

Most All Anti-Aging Creams

Julep - Toni - Diane - Emilie - Selena - Allyson - Nicole
Zoya - Shelby
Georgie Beauty Winks by Georgie

Julep Pedi Prep

Stila Stay all day waterproof liquid eye liner (any color but blue)
Stila Set &amp; Correct Powder

Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat

Ole Henrickson - ALL


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 28, 2012)

My SwapList is in serious need of an update. Have a quite few more things I need to add. LOOKING for one item I saw was in GLOSSYBOX JULY and would like to try it.* Figs &amp; Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm. *Please message me if you would like to part with yours.Im sure I have something to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  FOUND  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)[Pending]

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only about 2/5 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)[Pending]

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)[Pending]

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127207/my-trade-list


----------



## jac a (Jul 28, 2012)

/updated 8.3


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## FireNRice (Jul 28, 2012)

*UPDATED 7/28/12*

*What I have up for trade: (Everything is new unless otherwise stated!)*

*BIRCHBOX*

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap

*NEW!* Birchbox exclusive earbuds in green/pink

*BIRCHBOX MAN*

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense Eau de Parfum

*NEW!* John Varvatos Star U.S.A. eau de toilette

*NEW! *John Allan's Slick Water - sample size .25 oz

*MYGLAM*

*NEW!* Circus by Andrea's Choice in Reverso (White)

Dermstore Lip Quench

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

*JULEP*

Julep Nail Polish in Emilie

Julep Daylight Defense for Hands &amp; Face - SPF 30

*SINDULGE*

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor

*BEAUTY ARMY*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BEAUTYFIX*

Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size (swatched with a brush)

*NEW!* Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray - Full Size

*BEAUTYBOX 5*

*NEW! *Becca Cosmetics Eye Tint in Pewter, 7ml

*GLOSSYBOX*

*NEW!* Ofra Cosmetics Universal Eyebrow Pencil - Full Size

*NEW!* Senna Cosmetics Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*OTHER*

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Hard as Wraps Powerful Acrylic Gel (used 5x)

Sinful Colors Snow Me White (used 3x)

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous The Foundation Faker - Travel Size 0.06 oz (used 1x)

Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit No. 23 - Travel Size 0.053 oz (swatched with a brush)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Kenzo Creamy Body Milk (basically lotion) in Flower by Kenzo (used 1x)

Fekkai Glossing Cream - Travel Size 1.6 fl oz

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

*NEW!* ISO DailyShape Working Spray - Full Size 11.39 oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender

Clinque Happy Mini Perfume (used 1/2)

Celine Dion Enchanting vial (1/2 used)

*ITEMS I'LL THROW IN WITH TRADES IF REQESTED*

Gossip Girl Box Sleeve (x2)

*My Wishlist:*

Smashbox BB Cream in Medium-Light

Boscia BB Cream SPF 27 PA++

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Purple, Olive, or Turquoise

Diorshow Extase Mascara

BeautyAddicts Mascara (from June Glossybox)

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

Kerastase Cristalliste products

Julep The Best Pedi Creme Ever

Acqua Di Gioia perfume

Nail Polish, Julep Dakota, Julep Piper

Hair Masks &amp; products

A+++ trades with:

snllama, Tawnyanshawn, Coocabarra, mszJessica [x2], bluelion, MeanWife, Miss6aby, steph28, Ampym, ching chang, Fairest of All, ahkae, Scooby384, SimplyChelle xX, jac a, MollyC2153, kcrowebird, AngeBrooklyn [pending], tinkerbll695, lauravee [pending], LucyFan84 [pending], Avintageaffair [pending], bethm [pending], sweetiegirlll [pending], sleepykat [pending], lady41 [pending], seap3 [pending]


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 28, 2012)

*NEW ITEMS 7/28*

KORRES #66 Pink full size/swached once 

Paulas Choice foil packet duo (cleanser/serum)

NPSET (brand) Lip Gloss Compact FULL SIZE~rose (Taiwan product sent to me from UK friend) swached once with q-tip VERY GLOSSY http://www.junglee.com/Set-Gloss-Compact-Bahamas-1-05-Ounce/dp/B001BPYAF4

ILIA Lipstick full size "In My Room" BNIB (taipe/mauve) *wish list/full size* from POPSUGAR

ILIA Lip Conditioner "BANG BANG" BNIB (red..like Fresh Sugar/tinted) *wish list/full size* from POPSUGAR

Urban Decay Shadow stick (from kit) NEW not swached color is JUJU *wish list only*

Bon-Bon mini nail polish ORANGE

Betsey Johnson perfume sample

FULL SIZE BN (no box) NOT USED Orofluido - Shampoo and Conditioner Duo 6.7 oz each (retail on these is $30+) Trade for a full sized product.

SuperGoop package SFP 30 (8 wipes)

Nivea lipbalm NIP

Orofluido sample 0.17ml

SunMedica enviromental defense SPF 30 moisturizer/used once, pea size ammount. FULL SIZE

Earings~cute brown stone shapped hearts NEW

http://www.sneakpeeq.com/joyful-hearts/be-still-my-heart-earrings?

Burts Bees Daily Moisturizing Cream sample .10 oz 

Neuma (foil twin package) Volume shampoo/conditioner

Comodynes Urban Cosmetics Self-tanning Towelettes 

Assai/Wembe' Cleansing Bar/FULL SIZED. organic, vegan, cruelty free product

Mario badescu sample bottle of Seaweed Cleansing Soap. NOT used

CrabTree ALOE VERA bar soap

*Conscious Box MAY UNOPENED *given to me as a gift. Trade for something full sized...??

Looking for:

Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask

Boscia (oil free day or night hydration)

UD liners 

Eyeko SKINNY liners/any

Eyeko FAT sticks/not black

Lauren Brooke/Golden Bronzer (LOVE THIS!!)

Living Proof NO FRIZZ

Lorac gloss (not plumping kind)

Mario Badescu STRAWBERRY Facial Scrub

Benefit blush (sample) Georgia peach, Sugarbomb, Dandelion, Coralista

LOVE to try *Figs &amp; Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm* Vanilla~from Glossy Box this month

_________________________________________________________________

I always use DC/USPS.
Happy to trade International for interesting items. Lots of EBAY feed back (400+) and some GREAT trades here, MUA, and FB!


----------



## Coocabarra (Jul 28, 2012)

Check out my trade thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

*What I have:*

*New

What I have for trade: 
*Skin79* Light pink tube - Diamond Collection, The Prestige BB Cream (Deluxe Sample)

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

*Orofluido* (Deluxe Sample)

*Fresh* Sugar Lip Treatment (Deluxe Sample)

*Marvis* Whitening Toothpaste (May Glossybox)

*Kiehl's* Abyssine Cream

*Stainiac* in Beauty Queen

**Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden (large deluxe sample from July BB 0.17oz.)

**Suki Face* Balancing Day Lotion (Travel size from the set for sale on BB.com in the white bag)

What I am interested in trying:

Blow Pro Bleach Blow Texturizing Mist

Pore Refining or Brightening Masqueology Mask

Zoya in Kimber

Blinc Mascara

*[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

Pangea Organics Facial Scrub

*Shea Terra* Organics Shea Butter (June Glossybox)

Beauty Addicts Mascara

Anything Stila

Interested in trying other thing, so PM me with your offer!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 29, 2012)

UPDATED: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey girls,

I know this is probably a long shot but I am looking for the Color Club polish in Pucci-licious. My trade list is below so let me know! Thanks a bunch!

Also looking for Color Club in Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage and the First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*


Color Club Disco Nap (May)
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (July) x 2

Stila Lip Glaze in Lights (would really like a different color; July)

*MyGlam:*


NuMe HydroPunch (July)

*Sample Society: *


Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (July)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronzed (swatched once; July)
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria/White Glimmer (July)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)
Tender Gloss Lipstick in Citron (July)
Blush in Classy (July)
Silver Pocket Mirror (July, a little banged up, came to me that way but definitely still useable)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)
Senna Mineral Eye Shadow Trio in Cocoa Nudes (July)

*Julep:*


Audrey Polish (July)

*Sircle Samples:*


NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Cocoa (swatched once and sanitized)

*Wishlist:*


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask (BB July)
Harvey Prince Hello (BB July)

boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ (BB July)
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque (BB July)

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (BB June)

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June)

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)

Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal

Marvis Whitening Mint Toothpaste (GB May)

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 29, 2012)

Found new items to add!

New Birchbox in Blue and My Glam and Lookbag in red/orange and other new in purple!

*Birchbox:*

*Stila Sparkle Eyeliner in Starry *

Jouer Birchbox Pink Lipgloss .06 fl oz

Stila Lip Gloss in Camera (swirled to the top and a tiny bit swatched) 

Live in Love Oscar de la Renta perfum sample

Pink and Green ear buds 

*My Glam*

Kiehls Ultra Facial Lotion

Circus Nail Color in Yellow and White

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

*Glossybox:* (Check back for July box)

Figs and Rouge Balm

Blushed Perfume Packet 

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic

*Julep**January(new)*

*Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint*  

*Look Bag*

*Naked Princess  Mini Set of 4 Lip Gloss*

*The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green**Atopalm  .25 fl oz*
*Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener *

*Misc. through trades/store/etc*

*NEW Tarte in Amused ( would like for wishlist items, getting one in  a trade so I want to trade this one) HOLD *

*Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss on Midnight Cowboy .12  fl oz *

*Zoya in Lara full size*

*Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded*

*Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow*

*Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest*

*Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal* (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)

*Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)*

*Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R*

*The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink)*

*Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)*

 

*Here is my wishlist:*

*Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Pucci-licious, Warhol, Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage*

*First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)*

*Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara*

*Ahava Purifying Mud Mask *

*Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors*

*Beauty Blender*

*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner*

*Redken Guts  Travel Size*

*Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery*

*Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)*  

*Zoya in Rory *  

Almost any of the Julep June colors: Claire,  Morgan, Lauren, O Canada, Rose, Amy, Georgia, Sandra, Freida,  

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss

 

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish

*I'm not **very picky so try me! *


----------



## kahless (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's what I have to trade; US trades only, please. All unused unless noted. New(ish) items in blue.   *Skin* 
Clinique 3-Step Skin Care System (Type 3 - combination oily to oily skin, each bottle is 0.5 oz) 
Kate Somerville 360 Face Self-Tanning Pad (1 pad)

Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion, SPF 60 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protection, SPF 42 (0.23 oz)

Shiseido Benefiance Intensive Eye Contour Cream (0.17 oz; used a tiny amount once)

Peter Thomas Roth All Day Moisture Defense Lotion, SPF 30 (0.5 oz)

Supergoop! SPF 30 City Sunscreen Serum (1 foil packets)

Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz)

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream (0.24 oz; used once)

Vichy Slimming and Firming Treatment (0.23 fl. oz, 1 foil packet)

Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (0.14 oz.)

Figs and Rouge Balm in Sweet Geranium (0.26 oz)

Boscia Revitalizing Black Hydration Gel (full size; 3/4 full)

   *Makeup* 
Sephora Ultra-Smoothing Primer (0.27 oz) 
Smashbox Photo Finish UVA/UVB SPF 15 (0.25 oz)

Smashbox Photo Finish Luminizing Primer (0.25 oz)

MUFE Microfinish Powder (0.035 oz)

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen (0.04 oz)

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in sangria/white glimmer (full size; swatched once)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in golden (0.07 oz)

Tarte PureOptic Lipgloss in Nude, Mauve, Nectar, and Nude Pink (full size; each swatched once)

Tarte LipSurgence natural matte lip tint in Lucky (full size; swatched once)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance (full size; swatched once)

Urban Decay Stardust eyeshadow in Griffith (full size; swatched once)

Senna Mineral Eyes Shadow Trio in Cocoa Nudes (full size) [pending]

Cargo Eye Pencil in green (full size; swatched once)

Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (full size; used 2 or 3 times)

   *Perfume*

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (0.04 fl. oz; vial card) 
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (0.03 fl. oz; vial card)

  *Nail Polish* 
Zoya nail polish in America (full size)

Color Club nail lacquer in Disco Nap (0.25 fl. oz; swatched once) 
   *Hair Care*

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment (0.84 oz) 
Alterna Fade-Proof Fluide (0.25 fl. oz)

   *Miscellaneous* 
Birchbox earbuds in pink/green 
blendercleanser (sample size - no amount listed)

St. Tropez Tan Applicator Mitt

   *Wishlist* 
Eyeliners/eye makeup 
Nail polish



I'm willing to combine some stuff in the list and I'm open to any items so just message me!



Great trades with: heather4602, stellar136, jac a, jbird1175, skylola123, miss6aby.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jul 29, 2012)

updated below


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2012)

*Updated 8/3/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know.  Shipping to US only.

*Face Products*


Burts Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Freeman Facial Hydration Mask Goji Berry .5 fl oz 1ml (*My Glam)* 
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream 0.25 fl oz 7ml (*Birchbox)*


Premier Instant Streching and Revitalizing Mask .07 fl oz 2ml (*My Glam)* 
Purlissse Essential Daily Moisurizer 0.14 fl oz 4 ml (*My Glam)*


The Body Shop Aloe Soothing Day Cream .07 oz 2ml
The Body Shop Vitamin E moisture cream 0.06 fl oz 2 ml x2
X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml (*My Glam*)

*Hair Products*


Burt's Bees Rosemary Mint Shampoo bar .80 oz 22.7g
Clinique Hair Care Healthy Shine Serum .5 fl oz 15ml (*GWP)* 
Goldwell Kerasilk Instant Silk Fluid 0.3 fl oz 10ml (*from a magazine*)
Paul Mitchell The Conditioner .25 fl oz 7.4 ml

*Lips*


Exude Lipstick in Coral .09 fl oz/2.6ml (used once, sanitized) (*February Birchbox*) *pending* 
â€‹Senna dual ended lipgloss in Double Dipped (pink/coral) 0.34 oz (full sized) (Glossybox)


*Misc*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes (My Glam) 

Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Hand &amp; body emulsion .17 fl oz 5ml 1 packet (*Glossybox*)

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; hart 0.04 oz 1.2g 
Minteas Reboot Mints-Cocoa mate-3-4 mints missing.  I had one I think hubby had a few (*July Birchbox*)
Nyx Eye/Eyebrow Pencil in 907 Cafe 0.04 oz 1g 

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount
The Balm Shady Lady in Jealous Jordana 0.12 oz 3.4g

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it)
Wet-n-Wild Shadow Trio in Spoiled Brat 0.12 oz 3.5g


*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 29, 2012)

UPDATE: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I have never traded before but would like to give it a try. I am willing to send my items first to more experienced traders until I gain a good standing on this forum. Here is my list and my wishlist. I am primarily looking for items from Birchbox Man for my guy but have a few items for myself listed too. Thanks!

*Lips:*


Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria and White Glimmer â€“ full size (new)
Stila lip glaze in Camera â€“ brand new

*Eyes:*


Pixi eyeshadow in Champagne Glow â€“ full size (new)
Bling tone eyeshadow in Caribbean Queen â€“ full size (new)
All Belle Natural Lash in Red Wedding (new)
Eye Rock Instant Eyeliner Tapes (package opened but never used)

*Other Makeup:*


Youngblood Hi-Def Powder â€“Translucent 0.02 oz (new)
BareMinerals i.d. all-over face color in glee â€“ (size not listed, round about 1 inch diameter, brand new)

Face:


Pixi Flawless and Poreless Primer â€“ 0.5oz
SkinMedica Daily Physical Defense SPF 30+ Sunscreen â€“ 2 tubes at 0.13 oz each
DDF amplifying elixir - 0.5oz
Hourglass veil mineral primer â€“ foil packet â€“ 0.03oz
Algenist Firming and Lifting cream â€“ foil packet â€“ 0.05oz
Fiafini Delicate Cleansing Emulsion â€“ large foil packet 0.17oz
Coola spf 30 cucumber mineral face sunblock 0.169oz
Freeman Goji Berry Facial Hydration Mask â€“ 0.5oz

*Hair:*


Indie Lee â€“ The Shampoo â€“ 2oz
Living Proof full thickening cream (packet, no size listed)

*Body:*


PureDKNY body butter â€“ 1.7oz
SheaTerra Bananas and Baobabs Whipped Shea Butter â€“ 1oz

*Nails:*


Julep Nail Polish in Sarah (used 1x)
Julep Nail Polish in Sofia (new)
Ulta Nail Polish in Lav-ish (new)
Circus by Andreas Choice in Somersault (new)
Nail Bling Decals in Heart Pattern (from myglam)

*Wishlist:*

*I am mainly looking for ANY Birchbox Man samples and the tshirts from this month in Large (or even XL)*

Other items on my wishlist:


Josie Maran Lip Marker (from myglam)
Amika Obliphilica Hair Mask
Boscia B.B Cream
Stila Stay All Day Beauty Balm
Dirt Salt Scrub
Eyeko skinny liner in any color other than black
Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask
Almost anything by Borghese, Boscia, Caudalie, or Murad


----------



## jac a (Jul 29, 2012)

updated my trade list! please take a look 






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics

looking for:

birchbox- dirt scrub, minteas myglam- josie maran stain

* wish list * items


----------



## Jennabean (Jul 30, 2012)

Updated list:

From Birchbox I have:


Dr Jart water fuse BB 2 ml (2)
Stila lip glaze in camera
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (2)
Birchbox earbuds - hot pink and blue (1) &amp; green and hot pink (1)
Sheer Glo shimmer lotion
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac
Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Color Club Foil Collection - Disco Nap
Stila classic smoky eye sample
Showstoppers Tape
Gossip Girl notecards

Also:


Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow pencil in clash 0.088oz
Senna dual ended lip gloss in Moondance from glossybox
Sebastian color ignite multi tone shampoo and conditioner from glossybox
vbeaute - buying time, eye never, and lite up from glossybox
Sephora Age Defy moisture cream SPF 15 0.169 fl oz
Julep nail polish in Hayden
Julep nail polish fast dry top coat
Ulta Amped Lashes Volume mascara in jet black 0.14 oz
BareMinerals dual ended Flawless Definition mascara and Flawless Definition Volumizing mascara in black
BareMinerals After Party Eyecolor (gilded bronze, size small) (used once)
Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion 1 fl oz

Clinique moisture surge extended thirst relief 1 oz
Oscar de la renta rollerball perfume from Sample Society 3 ml
Prada Candy perfume sample 1.5 ml (sprayed once to smell)
Thierry Muglar Alien perfume sample 1.5 ml
MyGlam March makeup bag
MyGlam makeup brush and holder from March bag

I'm looking for:


Julep nail polish in Yumi or Lynn
Jouer mini lip glosses (already have birchbox pink and peony)
Cloud 9 eye shadow in cocoa nudes
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo
Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect
Twistband hair ties
I'm open to other offers!


----------



## bethm (Jul 30, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted (not everything is included in the photos) ...

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Julep Polish -- Gayle, Brooklyn, Glenn, Basecoat, Fast Dry Topcoat (all are either new or swatched)            

Zoya Lianne (full-size)

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Granite (full-size)

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Midnight (full-size)

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Eyeko Skinny Liner in Black

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

Wishlist

Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Products

Light pink lipstick such as MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or the foot creme that was in July Glossybox

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Other Facial Masks

Michael Kors leg shine

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_

_




_


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 30, 2012)

working on an update for the future - thanks, traders!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 30, 2012)

See above.


----------



## lizzie123 (Jul 30, 2012)

nia 24 repair cream(birchbox)
sugar kisses mini lip treatment sugar rose &amp; sugar(purchased from eBay) very picky
2 packets of self tanning wipes(birchbox)
skin miracle transformer body cream(birchbox)
juice beauty oil free moisturizer(birchbox)


take a deep breath philosophy sample(myglam) 
young blood eye impact quick eye recovery deluxe sample


young blood mineral primer deluxe sample
studio gear lipstick in joy(myglam)
Mai couture blotting paper lavender(myglam)
nyx roll on shimmer salmon(myglam)
4 pixi eye bright primer sample
pixi flawless porless  15ml sample2 
young blood HI_DEF powder sample
micro dermal body mitt(birchbox) not in box but unused pending
 
 stila one step bronzer serum (birchbox)
Urban decay 24/7 eyeliner(woodstock) swatched myglam
Benefit some kind of gorgeous-medium 3.5g swatched
erno laszlo phelityl soap(birchbox)
3 foil packets purlisse daily moisturizer 0.14oz x 3 myglam
1 foil packet Vichy liftactiv 1.5ml myglam
1 foil packet murad essential eye cream 0.03oz birchbox
2 2ml premier sample packets myglam
twirl kate spade perfume (birchbox)
wonderstruck taylor swift perfume(birchbow) 2x
harvey prince perfume(birchbox)
freeman pineapple mask(myglam)
3 eye accent pencil pencil me
neutrogena visibly bright daily facial
le fresh makeup remover foil packet
ulta voluptuous mascara

 miscellaneous  3 miss.jessies crema de la creme 29ml
2 juicy tubes smoothie gloss both swatched
indie lee body lotion used 1x
 Professional 15 Color Concealer Camouflage Makeup Palette

 pixi sheer cheek gel(will swap or sell)


*wish list:*


MAC: BLUSHES etc
*nail polish*:color club ,ZOYA,Essie
kerastase ultime elixir
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo 
makeup: Beauty Blender.mascara, concealer,cargo products TRY ME!!

PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!


----------



## Coocabarra (Jul 31, 2012)

Really looking for the Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair. If you have this and want to trade, please message me and we can work something out. My trade thread is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread

I have other stuff too, so just let me know what you are looking for in particular and I will let you know if I have it!


----------



## missionista (Jul 31, 2012)

I have the following for trade.

Birchbox:

*Blinc Mascara*--Would prefer to trade for Stila or Eyeko skinny liner.

*Jouer lip gloss*--in Peony.

Glossybox:

Other:

*OPI Austin-tatious turquoise MINI* (Unused, gorgeous color but a dupe of one I already have.  Please note, OPI minis are smaller than Zoya minis, and this one is 1/8 oz.) *PENDING*

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample ( unused, 1.2ml)

My Wishlist:

Bond No. 9  (any scent except Chinatown, which I have.)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance (sample size would be ideal.  Comparing some primers. Other eye makeup primers are a possibility too.)

Klorane Eye makeup remover (or other eye makeup removers.)

Eyeko skinny liner in *purple*

Stila liquid liner (from BB) in *curacao*

Shea Terra Organics--try me!

Make me an offer, I'm a reasonable person...

I've had great trades with Ultracitrus, Meaganola, LyndaV (twice), Mega789, Channelzero, Snllama, Amber Barrera, Tawnyanshawn, Scooby384, onthecontrary, Jacinta, MissLindaJean, jbird1175, SimplyChelle and Tigerlilyem.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## mega789 (Jul 31, 2012)

_UPDATED! (7-31-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 *Boscia BB* Cream - Used pea size amount

 *Stila *- One Step bronze (tested pea sized amount 2x)

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning 

* Ear buds* - Pink &amp; green 

* Harvey Prince* Perfume Hello

* *

*Glossybox:*

* AmorePacific* - Moisture Bound Refreshing hyrda-Gel

* Beauty Fix*

* Chella* - Enzyme Mask (full size)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

* Korean products*

* **Etude House - *Aqua Sherbet Gel cream packet

 

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

Skin Food - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

* The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - * 

Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

In Yang - sleeping repair pack

* Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

* O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

*  Other products (New unless specified)*

*  Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

*  Eve Lom - *Radiance cream 0.49 tube (used small amount twice)

*  Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

*  MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

*  Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

*  Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

*  karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

*  Diorsnow BB Creme* - packet 

*  Dior* Hydra Life Serum Sorbet - packet

*  Apivita Deep cleansing green clay mask packet *

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

*DevaCurl Low-Poo Daily Cleanser (100% sulfate free) - 12 oz - Used 3x*

*DevaCurl One condition - 12oz Used 3x*

*DevaCurl - Heaven in Hair Intense Moisture Treatment 8 oz Used 1 time and still in box*

























*Wish List:*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

*Gloss Moderne gloss serum*

*Jouer lip definer*

*N4 hair products*

*Stila BB cream*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

VMV Hypoallergenics face products

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang (2x), heather4602, MissLindaJean (2x), eclipsechick08, Scooby384, thriftintogear, tessak, kcrowebird**.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 31, 2012)

UPDATE: 07/30/12 *What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*
Alessandro International Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm, 1.01 fl oz (Glossybox)

3LAB "M" Cream, I'm guessing 0.25 oz? it doesn't say (BeautyFix)

Cures by Avance Age Defyer Eye cream, 0.5 fl oz (Dermstore)
Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair, deluxe sample jar, doesn't say size (Conscious Box)

DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight, 2 fl oz (Beauty Fix)
BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (without card)

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair, 0.84 fl oz (Glossybox)

*MAKEUP*

Figs &amp; Rouge Sweet Geranium Organic lip, face &amp; body balm, 0.26 fl oz (Glossybox)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, (Dermstore)

Global Goddess i-Divine Eyecolor, 1.90g, shade: Kumaon brown (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Milani Runway eyes eye shadow in Royalty (shimmering rose), full size (used once)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

*OTHER*

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror x2 (BeautyFix) 1 left

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium (Beauty Fix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

Seche Restore

Poshe quick dry topcoat

*Nail polish, especially "indie" ones (like from Etsy shops) with different shapes of glitter or flakies*

Shea Terra Black Soap

Essie polish in Lady Like

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 BB cream (any that are not too shimmery)*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## stellar136 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am looking for Loral Self TANtalizer for the body.. If anyone has that i'll be very generous with the trade!! If interested, send me a PM!! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Jul 31, 2012)

UPDATED LIST

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837

Really looking for Juliette Has a Gun Perfume Samples and Joe Fresh Twilight Nail Polish  PLEASE????


----------



## Max88 (Jul 31, 2012)

*For trade as of 08-12-12. PM me if interested!*

*Birchbox*


Color Club Polish-Blue Ming .25 fl. oz.


*Glossybox*


Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Hair Mask 1.7 fl. oz.
Beauty Addicts Showoff Mascara .39 oz.(Full-size)
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream 2.0 fl. oz.
Wella Moisturizing Hair Treatment .84 fl. oz.
Alessandro Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm 1.0 fl. oz.
Senna Lipgloss-Chocolate Cherry .34 oz(Full-size)
Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo 1.7 fl. oz.
Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 fl. oz

*Julep*


Julep's Best Pedi Creme Ever
Julep Nail Polish in Kate


*Other*


Make Up For Ever Micro Finish Power .035 oz 
Zoya Polish-Erika .5 fl. oz.(Full-size)

Zoya Polish-Midori .5 fl. oz.(Full-size)


*Wishlist*


Senna Mineral Eyeshadow Trio-Cocoa Nudes, Medallion, or Satin Doll
Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter-any scent
Figs and Rouge Balm-any scent

Great trades with: Kristinexoxox, LyndaV


----------



## kellyrd (Aug 1, 2012)

I am new to Makeup Talk and trading. I will send all my packages with delivery confirmation until I can build up feedback. All products are new and unused unless noted. Makeup: Senna Lip Gloss (Color - Taboo, White and Rose Shimmer) (full size) ( Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Dewy Finish 5ml (same size as Sample Society but this one is dewy finish - Beauty Bar GWP) Skincare: StriVectin-SD .75 oz. StriVectin-SD .5 oz. Vichy Eye Make-up Remover 1 oz (Birchbox) GrandCentral Beauty Mask (Beauty Army) Babor Cleasing Hy-Ol &amp; Pytoactive Base (10ml each) (Beauty Army) - product is new and unopen but I seemed to have crumpled the box. Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture .25oz (small jar Beauty Bar GWP) Body: Alessandro Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm 1 oz (Glossybox) Miracle Skin Transformer .5 oz. (Birchbox) Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (2) (Birchbox) Philosophy Amazing Grace Shampoo, Bath and Shower Gel 2 oz. (QVC Test Tube) Borghese Body Creme (Sample Society) St. Tropez Gradual Tan Everyday Body Moiturizer med./dark 2.5 oz. (QVC Test Tube) Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea Lotion 8 oz. Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea HandiBac (antibacterial hand lotion) 2 oz. Aveda Hydrating Lotion 1 oz. Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion 1 oz. Hair: Alterna Bamboo Color Care Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz (x2) (Birchbox) Oscar Blandi Olio de Jasmine Hair Serum 5ml (Sample Society) Sebastian Color Ignite Shamoo 1.7 oz. (Glossybox) Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 oz. (Glossybox) Kerastase Shampoo and Conditioner Foil Packets (1each 10 ml) (Birchbox) Marco Color Anti-Frizz Leave-in Conditioner 2oz. (Beauty Army) Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner .75 oz. Other: minteas ginger pear (Birchbox) Wishlist: Eyeko eyeliner purple or olive Philosophy skincare Benefit Stila Alterna Bamboo Waves OPI nail polish Zoya nail polish Shea terra anything Juliette Has a Gun Fragrance I love most beauty products. Esp. lip, nail, bath wash, curly hair products. If you see something you would like, make me an offer. ThanksI


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 1, 2012)

*updated*


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 1, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125912/kelseys-trade-list


----------



## LucyFan84 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Updated 8/1* *New Items Added!*

Hey Everyone! Thanks for having a look! PM me if youâ€™re interested in anything or have any questions!

All products brand new/unused unless otherwise noted.  I have tried to describe nail polish shades to the best of my ability, but feel free to have a little swatch browse online!

*Birchbox/Sample Society*

-Skyn Icelandic Relief Eye Pen (.14 oz., tested 1x)

-Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (Classics, 1 sealed packet = 4 pairs of adhesive eyeliner designs)

-Incoco Nail Polish Applique (leopard print)

-Oscar de la Renta Esprit Dâ€™Oscar Eau de Parfum mini roller ball (.1 fl. oz.)

-Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder (.035 oz.)

*Other Sample-Size Products*

-Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Ultra Definition Liquid Makeup Sampler Booklet (comes with 4 test shades and Naked Skin swatch tester - two available)

-Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Body Lotion mini jar (two available)

-Estee Lauder Pleasures Body Lotion mini jar (two available)

-Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Intensive Lifting Concentrate (.17 fl. oz.)

-Chanel (Precision) Sublimage Essential Regenerating Cream (.13 fl. oz.)

-Bulgari Eau Parfumee Oshibori Au The Blanc Refreshing Towel (three available)

-Sally Hansen Nails &amp; Cuticles Hand Creme w/shea butter (1 oz.)

-Sephora by OPI mini in Tempted by Teal (1/8 fl. oz.) _*PENDING*_

-Jo Malone cologne mini spritz vials (real, not decants - many scents - ask me!)

-Chanel perfume mini spritz vials (real, not decants - many scents - ask me!)

-Tokidoki mini Siberia rollerball EDT (.07 fl. oz.)

*Full-Size Products*

-Calvin Klein Euphoria EDP full-size bottle (1.7 fl. oz., like new in box, spritzed 1-2x max, will be picky)

-Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 (1.0 fl. oz., swatched 1x) _*PENDING*_

-Sonia Kashuk Super Sheer Shimmering Highlighter Shade 04 (.57 fl. oz., swatched 2x)

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Round Bath Bar in Coconut Lime Verbena

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Brown Sugar &amp; Fig Body Butter tub (7 oz.)

-Bath and Body Works Roll-On Fragrance in Sweet Pea (.28 fl. oz.)

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Peach Citrus Face Mask w/ Purifying Clay (2 oz., two available)

-Sephora by OPI in Teal We Meet Again (rich, shimmery teal, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

-Sephora by OPI in Dark Room (deep, deep, blackened forest green, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

-Sephora by OPI in Rumba Romance (copper/gold metallic, .5 fl. oz. - swatched 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Domestic Goddess â€“ Matte (grape w/matte finish, .5 fl. oz. - swatched 1x)

-Sephora by OPI in Read My Palm (light green creme, .5 fl. oz., used for 2 manis) _*PENDING*_

-Nicole by OPI in Sea How Far You Go (gold shimmer, .5 fl. oz. w/Perfect Stroke brush - used for 1 mani)

-Orly in Goth (black with silver glitter, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in It's Up To Blue (bright shimmery teal, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in Meet Me Under the Mistletoe (green glitter, .6 fl. oz.)

-China Glaze in Jolly Holly (deep green shimmer, .5. fl. oz.)

-China Glaze Peppermint Cuticle Oil (.325 fl. oz.)

-Finger Paints in Just Plum Fun (deep purple shimmer, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

*Misc.*

-Simply Vera Vera Wang earrings (tried on 1x), Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2019%2C%2010%2021%2028%20AM%20copy.jpg

-Nine West Necklace/Earrings Set "Mod Style," Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2027%2C%201%2047%2015%20PM%20copy.jpg

*I have many deluxe brand sachets, so I may just throw one in with a swap (esp. if I have a brand off your wishlist!). 

*My Wishlist*

-Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tint (new only, try me on colors!)

-Modcloth Headband (blue deer or red/white)

-Sisley items

-By Terry items

-Murad items

-Clinique mini chubby sticks

-Jouer Lip Glosses (new only, not Birchbox Pink shade)

-Clarins items

-Becca items

-Diorshow Mascara (new only)

-LipFusion Clear Lip Balm (new only)

-Deborah Lippman or Butter London Polishes

-Weleda items

-Marvis toothpaste

-Burberry or Chanel Lip Minis

-Melvita Floral Water

-Iâ€™m also into sample sizes of luxury brand cosmetics and neutral shade polishes, so try me on those!

Successful trades with:

Erikalisa55, tigrlilyem, MissLindaJean, Pattycakes, jac a, Emr410, tessak, heather 4602, tinkerbll695, kcrowebird, angiepang1e, MarbleSky, SimplyChelle xX, lorizav, KyleeLane, brio444, and FireNRice


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 1, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_*Looking for the boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ (samples or full size)

***Updated 8/01/12***

_*July Birchbox*_


*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*Color ClubÂ®* Summer Pastels in Blue-Ming


*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*









***Will PM anyone interested with an actual photo of the bracelets in my possession.***
*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz.

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used Once
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)
Butter London Big Smoke - Swatched
Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl

*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


_*boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ 
*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*


*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 
*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. *


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 1, 2012)

updated below


----------



## tameloy (Aug 1, 2012)

_*Took a break from trading for a while...here's my updated list:*_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Jouer* Lip Gloss in Peony

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*J.R. Watkins* Lavender Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve - 0.25 oz (the size we got in our BB)
*Tea Forte'* Organic Green Mango Peach Tea (I have a few packs of this)
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
*Benefit* High Beam (large deluxe sample from The Pretty Committee set, NIB) - .13 fl oz
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Murad* Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - .125 fl oz
*H20* Face Oasis dual-action exfoliating cleanser - 1 fl oz
*Boscia* Skin Perfecting Primer - 0.3 fl oz
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*Victoria's Secret* Gorgeous - .25 fl oz. (travel size)
*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Copper Sparkle Pigment (Box is missing, but unused)
*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*The Balm* Vol. 3 Palette (might be picky about this one)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*J.R. Watkins* Peppermint Lip Balm
*O.P.I.* Shatter in Navy Shatter
*China Glaze* Crackle Polish in Black Mesh
*Ulta* Nail Polish in Gold Tipped Rose
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm (used 1x - sanitized)

*Perfume Samples:*


Incanto Bliss
Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
Stila Lip Glaze
MinTeas!
Harvey Prince Hello
Boscia BB Cream
Pangea Lip balm
Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Befine Night Cream
Tarte Lipsurgence
Zoya, O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## brio444 (Aug 1, 2012)

All products unopened/unused unless otherwise noted.

Perfume:

Philosophy Amazing Grace 10ml rollerball (this is a full size roller ball, I believe) - holding

Clean - Warm cotton, 2 vial cards

Wonderstruck vial card (I think I have 3 of these)

Juicy Couture vial card

Kat von D adora vial card

Skin stuff/makeup:

Jurlique - moisture replenishing day cream, 15 mL

Kiehl's clearly corrective dark spot solution - I opened the box/card thing.  I don't know why.  I have no dark spots, so I'm not even sure why I was looking.  4mL

bare minerals deluxe foundation sample - small jar of medium beige with info card and mini kabuki brush 

Laura Mercier foundation primer (plain, not illuminating) .5oz

Jouer LMT from July SS, bronzed, 5mL (I think??)

Vincent Longo double ended lip pencil - grape/lavender lite, full-size, swatched on hand

Ofra eyebrow pencil (hand swatched)

Senna lip gloss - chocolate cherry (hand swatched)

Hair:

Nick Chavez volumizing shampoo 2oz

Tresseme split remedy shampoo/conditioner 1oz. each

garnier fructis color shield foil packets.34 fl oz

Amika oliphica hair oil treatment with argan oil 10mL - opened and used once before I realized it was had a silicone in it! - 

Living proof no frizz styling treatment "striaght making for think to coarse hair" .33 oz packet 

Sebastian Shampoo and conditioner from glossybox

Nails:

Zoya, fullsize, Tracie (swatched)
Impress purple set from Influenster Mom box

Impress Red set

Incoco set from BB, I think - black and glitter snakeskin (I think? maybe some other animal print?)

Looking for:

kerastase crystalliste collection (or whatever that was called from the BB gossip girl boxes)

eyeko fat eye sticks, old gold (have petrol already)

eyeko skinny in olive

I'm a silicone-free hair girl, so other non-silicone things are a maybe

Miracle skin transform 

modcloth headband

*the pumpkin/lavender fragrance from BB!*

By Terry creme de rose lifting cream 

Shea Terra - vanilla or another?  not lavender.  

tarte lipsurgence - most colors

Jouer LMT in pearl or opal

FAB shave cream 

light pearly/shimmery eyeshadows

Senna eyeshadow trio - Cloud 9, others?

Try me!


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 2, 2012)

*Whats up for trade things in blue are new items*

nia 24 repair cream(birchbox)
sugar kisses mini lip treatment sugar rose &amp; sugar(purchased from eBay) very picky
2 packets of self tanning wipes(birchbox)
skin miracle transformer body cream(birchbox)
juice beauty oil free moisturizer(birchbox)
5 suki packets (birchbox)


take a deep breath philosophy sample(myglam) 
young blood eye impact quick eye recovery deluxe sample


young blood mineral primer deluxe sample
studio gear lipstick in joy(myglam)
Mai couture blotting paper lavender(myglam)
nyx roll on shimmer salmon(myglam)
4 pixi eye bright primer samples 1.9g
pixi flawless porless  15ml sample2 
young blood HI_DEF powder sample
micro dermal body mitt(birchbox) not in box but unused pending
 
 stila one step bronzer serum (birchbox) one little pump used  test
Urban decay 24/7 eyeliner(woodstock) swatched myglam
Benefit some kind of gorgeous-medium 3.5g swatched
erno laszlo phelityl soap(birchbox)
3 foil packets purlisse daily moisturizer 0.14oz x 3 myglam
1 foil packet Vichy liftactiv 1.5ml myglam
1 foil packet murad essential eye cream 0.03oz birchbox
2 2ml premier sample packets myglam
twirl kate spade perfume (birchbox)
wonderstruck taylor swift perfume(birchbow) 2x
harvey prince perfume(birchbox)
freeman pineapple mask(myglam)
3 eye accent pencil pencil me
neutrogena visibly bright daily facial

 miscellaneous  3 miss.jessies crema de la creme 29ml
2 juicy tubes smoothie gloss both swatched
indie lee body lotion used 1x
philosophy amazing grace perfumed shampoo 15ml packet
miracle worker philosophy  eye cream 2ml
philosophy cinnamon buns shampoo 15ml
eye hope philosophy eye cream fro dark circles 2ml


----------



## LyndaV (Aug 2, 2012)

I've updated my list and added things like Dior Extase Mascara, Stainiac, and Stila One Step Bronzer.  Please take a look and let me know what you are interested in trading! I am especially interested in nail polish trades : )

Thanks,

LyndaV

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125632/lynda-vs-trade-list


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 2, 2012)

updated next page


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 2, 2012)

Found new items to add! New Birchbox in Blue and My Glam and Lookbag in red/orange and other new in purple!     Birchbox: Coola Face Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2) Stila Sparkle Eyeliner in Starry Jouer Birchbox Pink Lipgloss .06 fl oz Stila Lip Gloss in Camera (swirled to the top and a tiny bit swatched)  Pink and Green ear buds    My Glam Kiehls Ultra Facial Lotion Circus Nail Color in Yellow and White NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)   Glossybox: (Check back for July box) Figs and Rouge Balm Blushed Perfume Packet  A Perfume Organic Urban Organic   Julep January(new) Daylight Defense Lip Balm Vanilla Mint   Look Bag Naked Princess  Mini Set of 4 Lip Gloss The New Black Nail Polish .125 fl oz in a green Atopalm  .25 fl oz Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener      Misc. through trades/store/etc Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing lipgloss in Perky  China Glaze Polish in Ray-diant  Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss on Midnight Cowboy .12  fl oz  Zoya in Lara full size Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture) Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge) Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R The All Natural Face Vegan Lip Gloss Peppermint Stick (very pretty shimmery pink) Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)     Here is my wishlist:   Color Club Polishes, especially looking  Warhol, Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage   First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)   Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara   Ahava Purifying Mud Mask    Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors   Beauty Blender   St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner   Redken Guts  Travel Size   Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery   Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)   Zoya in Rory    Almost any of the Julep June colors: Claire,  Morgan, Lauren, O Canada, Rose, Amy, Georgia, Sandra, Freida,    Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss     Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish     I'm not very picky so try me!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 2, 2012)

Updated 8/7/12 below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pobox607 (Aug 2, 2012)

*updated August 2, 2012* Please note that All items are new and unopened, unless otherwise noted. I am a current subscriber to Birchbox, Glossybox, and Sample Society - so check back regularly for updates. Sorry, but I can only ship to the USA at this time. Please let me know if you have any questions! Looking forward to some great trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*FOR TRADE:* [/size=4] *Anastasia Beverly Hills * Clear Brow Gel, 0.085 fl. oz *A Perfume Organic *Urban Organic Oil, vial *BareMinerals* Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for combination skin, 0.17 fl. oz. *Borghese* Tono Body Creme, 1 oz. *Boscia* Green Tea Blotting Linens, 25 sheets *Caswell-Massey * Almond &amp; Aloe Hand and Body Emulsion, .17 fl oz (2 packets available) *Comodynes* Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color Towelettes, 2 towelette packets *CoverGirl* Outlast all-day lipcolor (moisturizing topcoat and all-day colorcoat), color - 545 naturalast, Full Size, .06 oz &amp; .07 fl oz liq. *Dr. Jart+* water fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25, 0.33 fl. oz. *Estee Lauder* Tuberose Gardenia Private Collection eau de parfum spray, .05 fl. oz *Face Stockholm* Hello Merlot for J.Crew nail polish, 0.3 fl. oz *Face Stockholm* Top Ten for J.Crew nail polish (bright pink), 0.3 fl. oz *Gilchrist &amp; Soames* Body Lotion with vitamin E, 1.1 fl. oz. *Gorgeous Cosmetics* Base Perfect Liquid Foundation, packet sample *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint, Bronzed, 0.17 fl oz *Jouer* Luminizing Moisture Tint, Golden, 0.07 fl oz *Miller Harris perfumer London * citron citron body lotion, 1.33 fl oz. *Senna Cosmetics * Double Dose Lip Lacquer, color - double dipped, 0.34 oz, Full Size *StriVectin-SD * Power Serum for Wrinkles 2 to 8 weeks, 0.03 fl oz. *The Balm* Staniac, 0.04 fl oz *Ulta* Instant Facial Moisturizer Protect Skincare, 0.5 fl oz. *Ulta* Super Shiny Lip Gloss - #18 Stellar, 0.09 oz *Urban Decay *Complexion Primer Potion, 0.17 fl. oz. *Willing to throw in for free with any trade - just ask! * Bliss Lemon Body Butter (sample from sephora) Garnier Skin Renew Miracle Skin Perfector in light/medium and medium/deep, magazine samples Birchbox/Glamour Box cardboard sleeve Birchbox/Gossip Girl Box cardboard sleeve  *WISH LIST * [/size=4] *Ahava* Dead Sea Salt Liquid Dead Sea Salt; Nourishing Body Wash; Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash; Purifying Mud Mask *Amika* Obliphica Nourishing Mask; Obliphica Hair Treatment *Arquiste* Flor y Canto; L'Etrog *Atelier Cologne* Vanille InsensÃ©e Petite Cologne; Cologne TrÃ¨fle Pur Cologne *Borghese* Botanico Eye Compresses *BVLGARI *Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette *BY TERRY *CrÃ¨me de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream *Caudalie* Premier Cru The Eye Cream; Vinoperfect Cell Renewal Night Cream; VinoPerfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 *Dermalogica* Daily Microfoliant *Diptyque* Philosykos Eau de Toilette *dirt. * luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf *Figs &amp; Rouge * Sweet geranium Organic lip, Face, and body balm *FusionBeauty* LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15 *Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque *Guerlain* Shalimar Parfum *Harvey Prince * Hello; Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin *Jane Iredale* Lip Plumper - Milan *Jouer* Lip Enhancer *Juliette Has a Gun * Lady Vengeance; Vengeance ExtrÃªme; Miss Charming; *Kate Spade NY* Twirl *Kiehl's* Abyssine Cream + *Klorane* Smoothing and Relaxing Patches for Tired-Eyes with Cornflower *Laura Geller * Double Dipped Lipstick *Masqueology* Masks *Murad *Hybrids Skin Perfecting Primer Acne &amp; Shine Control; Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer *Ouidad *Moisture Lock Leave-in-conditioner *Phyto* Phyto 9 Creme; Phytonectar Oil; Huile d'Ales Treatment; PhytokaritE Mask; Phytonectar Shampoo; Phytojoba Shampoo *Ren* Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask *Senna * Mineral eye shadow trio - cloud 9 *Shu Uemura* Art of Hair Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil; Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo *Skyn Iceland* Icelandic Relief Eye Pen


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry, disregard this please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Still learning my way around!


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 3, 2012)

I bought the full size Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in "Movie Star". It's the lighter color. I would love to trade with somebody if they have the darker color, I think it is called "Paradise". Please PM me and let know if you want to trade if you have it! Thanks!


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Whats up for trade*
 
*skin stuff*

nia 24 repair cream(birchbox)
young blood eye impact quick eye recovery deluxe sample

young blood mineral primer deluxe sample
pixi flawless porless  15ml sample2 

2 packets of self tanning wipes(birchbox)

skin miracle transformer body cream(birchbox)
juice beauty oil free moisturizer(birchbox)

3 foil packets purlisse daily moisturizer 0.14oz x 3 myglam
2 2ml premier sample packets myglam
freeman pineapple mask(myglam)
indie lee body lotion used 1x
miracle worker philosophy  eye cream 2ml
eye hope philosophy eye cream fro dark circles 2ml
neutrogena visibly bright daily facial
erno laszlo phelityl soap(birchbox)
*make-up*


studio gear lipstick in joy(myglam) 
Mai couture blotting paper lavender(myglam)
nyx roll on shimmer salmon(myglam)
young blood HI_DEF powder sample
3 pixi eye bright primer samples 1.9g
 
stila one step bronzer serum (birchbox) swatched 

 3 eye accent pencil pencil me

2 juicy tubes smoothie gloss both swatched
*perfumes*

twirl kate spade perfume (birchbox)

wonderstruck taylor swift perfume(birchbow) 2x
harvey prince perfume(birchbox)
 *hair products*

3 miss.jessies crema de la creme 29ml

philosophy amazing grace perfumed shampoo 15ml packet 
philosophy cinnamon buns shampoo 15ml

*other*


Professional 15 Color Concealer Camouflage Makeup Palette 
*nails*


circus andreas choice yellow polish 

*wish list:*


MAC: BLUSHES etc
*nail polish*:color club ,ZOYA,Essie
kerastase ultime elixir
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo 
makeup: Beauty Blender.mascara, concealer,cargo products TRY ME!!

PM if your up for a swap i will update this often!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the full size Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion in "Movie Star". It's the lighter color. I would love to trade with somebody if they have the darker color, I think it is called "Paradise". Please PM me and let know if you want to trade if you have it! Thanks!


 You can just return the item to BB.  I believe the return shipping is free.


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can just return the item to BB.  I believe the return shipping is free.


It definitely is. They will send you a return shipping label pretty quickly!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 3, 2012)

*updated below*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 3, 2012)

If anyone has the Atilier Cologne in Vanilla Insense PLEASE PM ME! I love this scent and would love to swap for another sample of it!!

xX Michelle


----------



## jac a (Aug 3, 2012)

updated with pictures and full sized items! take a peek 






interested in ** wish list * *items, but please try me!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It definitely is. They will send you a return shipping label pretty quickly!





> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can just return the item to BB.  I believe the return shipping is free.


Thanks! Called today


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only about 2/5 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Updated list (I am moving in to my new place, therefore I will be able to start sending out packages mid-next week):

Full size:

-Revolutions Organics Balm in Sunkissed

-Stila One Step Bronzer 

-Benefit Stay Don't Stray PENDING

-Beauty Blender  PENDING

-Benefit Bella Bamba blush (used about 5-8 times)

-Benefit Hoola Bronzer (used twice) 

-Natural Palette (Dupe for Too Faced Natural Eye Palette)

-Sheer Cover Eyeshadow Palette 

Deluxe Samples
-Juice Beauty Sensitive Peel 

-Stila lip glaze in Camera (Birchbox size)

Wishlist:

-Any Jewelmint jewelry 

-Simple Towelettes 

-Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara 

-Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain 

Message me if you see anything that interests you


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone have the cosmetic bag from the Target Spring Beauty Bag - the one that is hot pink and orange striped? I would love to trade for it! I have a larger makeup bag in the same print and would LOVE  to have the smaller one as well. They don't seem to sell the smaller one in stores or online (at least from what I can find) Pretty PLEASE  I would be happy to trade generously for it!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 4, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_*Looking for the boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ (samples or full size)

***Updated 8/04/12***

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*





_*July Birchbox*_


*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*Color ClubÂ®* Summer Pastels in Blue-Ming


*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Makeup*


*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz.

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used for one Manicure
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)

Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl

*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


_*boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ 
*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*


*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 
*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. *


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 4, 2012)

updated below


----------



## Linabunnie (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have the Stila tinted moisturizer in medium?


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 4, 2012)

Has anyone seen the "July Plus Two Sample Pack" in the Birchbox shop? I am _*intrigued*_. What do you girls (and guys) think?

Here is the description:

Birchbox Breakdown We know you love receiving your monthly Birchbox and the fun of diving into a collection of surprise samples. But weâ€™ve also heard that you'd like a little more choice. This month weâ€™re testing out a way to give you the chance to try more than what arrives in your delivery. The Plus Two Pack is a low-risk opportunity to sample other July products that intrigue you.
  How it Works Choose pairs of two samples that were included in Julyâ€™s Birchboxes by selecting from the drop down menu above. Each set costs $10, or is complimentary if purchased with any full-size product from the July box category. Valid carts will have a $10 discount applied automatically - no code necessary. Promotion is only valid for one free Sample Pack per order. Sampling with the Plus Two Pack does not exclude these products from arriving in your future monthly boxes

The ones available as of now are:

How to Use Learn more about the products in this month's Birchbox Plus Two Packs:
Pack A: Lady Vengeance Perfume &amp; dirt Luxe Scrub
Pack B: Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Golden &amp; Amika Hair Mask
Pack C: Amika Hair Oil &amp; Dr. Jart Waterfuse B.B. Cream
Pack D: Jouer Lip Enhancer &amp; Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

Check it out here: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/july2012-box/plus-two-pack


----------



## lovepink (Aug 4, 2012)

*Updated 8/7/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know.  Shipping to US only.

*Face Products*


Burts Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml 

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*


Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*) 

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*) 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml (*My Glam*) 

*Hair Products*


Burt's Bees Rosemary Mint Shampoo bar .80 oz 22.7g 

*Lips*


Exude Lipstick in Coral .09 fl oz/2.6ml (used once, sanitized) (*February Birchbox*) *pending* 
â€‹Senna dual ended lipgloss in Double Dipped (pink/coral) 0.34 oz (full sized) (Glossybox)


*Misc*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes (My Glam) 

Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g 
Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Hand &amp; body emulsion .17 fl oz 5ml 1 packet (*Glossybox*)


Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; hart 0.04 oz 1.2g 
Minteas Reboot Mints-Cocoa mate-3-4 mints missing.  I had one I think hubby had a few (*July Birchbox*)

OPI I Have A Herring Problem 1/8 fl oz 3.75 ml (swatched 1 nail)

OPI Kiss Me on My Tulips1/8 fl oz 3.75 ml (I honestly cannot remember if I used it.   I got the full size in the April Glossybox so I think it may be unused)


Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount 

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## mega789 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen the "July Plus Two Sample Pack" in the Birchbox shop? I am _*intrigued*_. What do you girls (and guys) think?
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 5, 2012)

You buy something from the July box and they add the two pack of samples (that you can choose from) for free when you click on that item in the shop!


----------



## mega789 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You buy something from the July box and they add the two pack of samples (that you can choose from) for free when you click on that item in the shop!


 Then what is the $10 for? Is that just if you want to order only the samples?


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, if you don't want to buy anything from the July shop, they'll send you two of the samples for $10.  Of course if they're free with purchase, you'll at least buy some snacks like I did.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*


Color Club Disco Nap (May)
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (July) x 2

Stila Lip Glaze in Lights (would really like a different color; July)

*MyGlam:*


NuMe HydroPunch (July)

*Sample Society: *


Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (July)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronzed (swatched once; July)
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria/White Glimmer (July)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *


The All Natural Face Vegan Eye Shadow in Lemon Ice (July)
Aura Cacia Aromatherapy Deck (July)
Aura Cacia Sweet Orange 100% Pure Essential Oil (July)
Mighty Leaf Ice Tea in Calypso Mango (July)
The Tea Forte 3 pack; Cherry Marzipan, Cucumber Mint &amp; Honey Yuzu (July)

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)
Tender Gloss Lipstick in Citron (July)
Blush in Classy (July)
Silver Pocket Mirror (July, a little banged up, came to me that way but definitely still useable)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)
Senna Mineral Eye Shadow Trio in Cocoa Nudes (July)

*Julep:*


Audrey Polish (July)

*Sircle Samples:*


NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Cocoa (swatched once and sanitized)

*Wishlist:*


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask (BB July)
Harvey Prince Hello (BB July)

boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ (BB July)
Gloss Moderneâ„¢ High Gloss Masque (BB July)

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June)

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)

Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 5, 2012)

Found new items to add!
New Birchbox in Blue and My Glam and Lookbag in red/orange and other new in purple!

*** Also I do re-use packaging just an FYI for those who don't like it!***

*Birchbox:* 
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo (got a few in trades and loved it so much I ordered a full size so I thought I'd trade the samples)
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)
Stila Sparkle Eyeliner in Starry
Jouer Birchbox Pink Lipgloss .06 fl oz
Stila Lip Gloss in Camera


*My Glam*:
Buxom Lip Gloss in Kanani
Kiehls Ultra Facial Lotion
Circus Nail Color in Yellow
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

*Glossybox:*
Blushed Perfume Packet (will throw either of these in if anyone would like them)
A Perfume Organic Urban Organic

*Julep*
January(new)


*Look Bag*
Naked Princess Mini Set of 4 Lip Gloss
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


*Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss:*
Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R
Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing lipgloss in Perky
Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss on Midnight Cowboy .12 fl oz
*Nail Polish:*
China Glaze Polish in Ray-diant and Towel Boy Toy (used once for accent nail)
Zoya in Lara full size and Twila fs (used once for accent nail)
Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue)
*Bronzer:*
Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded
Sun Goddess Sunless Tanning in Dark (packet .25 fl oz)
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
*Eye Makeup:*
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
*Face Makeup:*
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)




*Here is my wishlist:*

Any Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol, Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors

Beauty Blender

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Zoya in Rory

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


I'm not very picky so try me!


----------



## Elara (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm new and have a few things that I would like to trade. I would be willing to send any trade with a tracking number since I am new to trading.  Please PM me if you are interested in anything.  Thanks!

Daliflor Salvador Dali perfume 1 oz full sized bottle

Hello perfume from BB this month

christian lacroix noir cologne sample size x2

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive Towlettes x2

John Varvatos cologne sample

Pixi silver glitter nail polish from Sindulge bag

Clinique dramatically different moisturizer deluxe sample size

Jouer moisture tint in Bronzed from Sample Society (used very small amount to test, way to dark for me)

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure Shrimply Devine (used 1x)

I am not sure I should list this one or not, the Balm Staniac in Beauty Queen, I tried it and it wasn't for me.

Wishlist:

Stila sparkle liquid eyeliner

Other liquid eyeliners with the felt tip

Zoya polish (I have never tried these)

Try me!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow - Thank you for the tip. I had Birhc Box points sitting around, ordered $9 lara bars, added the july BB with 2 extras, and used 90 points. Paid $0, and I guess I'll receive, a 5pk of Lara bars, another July box (sucky as it was...I hope I get different products this time around), and 2 extras (dirt scrub and a fragrance sample).  Now what am I going to do with another pair of crappy ear buds?! lol


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 5, 2012)

NEW/NEVER BEEN USED UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED; Bought this year unless otherwise stated

****Every trade I make will include a tracking number. 

Lips:
ILIA- Tinted Lip Conditioner in BANG BANG(popsugar must have bag)

Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 19 

Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 51
DERMSTORE- Lip Quench (full size)
Stila- fini glacÃ© pour les lÃ¨vres(birchbox)
Tokidoki- DiamantÃ© (full size)

Face:
Youngblood-Mineral Primer(0.17 fl oz)
Stila-Set&amp;Correct Baked Powder Trio (full size)
Beauty Blender

Hair:
Macadamia Natural Oil-Healing Oil Treatment(1 fl oz)
Kronos- Overnight Repair Masque

Eyes:
Cures by Avance- Age Defeyer Eye (myglam)
Youngblood- Eye Impacr Quick Recovery Eye Cream
Inglot Freedom System- Eye Shadow Matte 355( lightly swatched once)

Nails: 
Circus by Andrea's Choice- Reverso (full size)
Sephora by OPI- Nail Design Pen Read Between the Lines (full size)
Color Club- Blue-Ming(mini)

Just added:

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Matte Finish

Murad Eye Lift Perfector

BSC Dissolve Spots Crystal Collagen Mask

Etude House AC Clinic Toner (used 3 times using cotton ball)

Carols Daughter Ecstasy Shea Souffle  (4 oz) (used about 5 times)

Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Redness Primer(used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)

Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Wrinkle Primer (used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)

L'Occitane Eau De Toiletter in Cherry Blossom (50ml)(may have sprayed 5-7 times)

__________________________________________________

Wishlist:

****atopalm intensive moisturizing cream****

Loose Eye Shadow Pigments

Skincare

Cargo Eyeliner 

Dr. Haushka

try me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 5, 2012)

UPDATE: 07/30/12 *What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*
Alessandro International Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm, 1.01 fl oz (Glossybox)

3LAB "M" Cream, I'm guessing 0.25 oz? it doesn't say (BeautyFix)

Cures by Avance Age Defyer Eye cream, 0.5 fl oz (Dermstore)
Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair, deluxe sample jar, doesn't say size (Conscious Box)

DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight, 2 fl oz (Beauty Fix)
BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (without card)

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Kronos Hydresse Hydrating Shampoo, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Hydress Hydrating Conditioner, 2 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair, 0.84 fl oz (Glossybox)

*MAKEUP*

Figs &amp; Rouge Sweet Geranium Organic lip, face &amp; body balm, 0.26 fl oz (Glossybox)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, (Dermstore)

Global Goddess i-Divine Eyecolor, 1.90g, shade: Kumaon brown (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Milani Runway eyes eye shadow in Royalty (shimmering rose), full size (used once)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

*OTHER*

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror x2 (BeautyFix) 1 left

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium (Beauty Fix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

Seche Restore

Poshe quick dry topcoat

*Nail polish, especially "indie" ones (like from Etsy shops) with different shapes of glitter or flakies*

Shea Terra Black Soap

Essie polish in Lady Like

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 BB cream (any that are not too shimmery)*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Whats up for trade*
 
*skin stuff*

nia 24 repair cream(birchbox)
Suki Balancing Regimen - 5 packets
young blood eye impact quick eye recovery deluxe sample

young blood mineral primer deluxe sample
pixi flawless porless  15ml sample2 

2 packets of self tanning wipes(birchbox)

skin miracle transformer body cream(birchbox)
juice beauty oil free moisturizer(birchbox)

3 foil packets purlisse daily moisturizer 0.14oz x 3 myglam
2 2ml premier sample packets myglam
freeman pineapple mask(myglam)
indie lee body lotion used 1x
miracle worker philosophy  eye cream 2ml
eye hope philosophy eye cream fro dark circles 2ml
neutrogena visibly bright daily facial
erno laszlo phelityl soap(birchbox)
*make-up*


studio gear lipstick in joy(myglam) 
Mai couture blotting paper lavender(myglam)
nyx roll on shimmer salmon(myglam)
sugar kisses mini lip treatment sugar rose &amp; sugar(purchased from eBay) very picky
young blood HI_DEF powder sample
3 pixi eye bright primer samples 1.9g
 
stila one step bronzer serum (birchbox) swatched 

 3 eye accent pencil pencil me

2 juicy tubes smoothie gloss both swatched
smashbox photo finish .25floz 90%
benetint 4.0mL/0.13fl oz 90%
*perfumes*

twirl kate spade perfume (birchbox)

wonderstruck taylor swift perfume(birchbow) 2x
harvey prince perfume(birchbox)
 *hair products*

3 miss.jessies crema de la creme 29ml

philosophy amazing grace perfumed shampoo 15ml packet 
philosophy cinnamon buns shampoo 15ml

*other*


Professional 15 Color Concealer Camouflage Makeup Palette 
july myglam bag

*nails*


circus andreas choice yellow polish


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 6, 2012)

Updated next page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 6, 2012)

*Updated!!*


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 7, 2012)

added new items:


smashbox photo finish .25floz 90%
benetint 4.0mL/0.13fl oz 90%
josie maran lip and cheek stain in jitter bug
physicians formula mineral correcting powder-creamy natural
circus andreas choice yellow polish
sugar kisses mini lip treatment sugar rose &amp; sugar(purchased from eBay) very picky
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey ladies this is completely off topic, but would you girls please help me win a contest BaubleBar is holding? All you have to do is vote for my picture and I'll have a chance at winning a gift certificate to BaubleBar. Below is the link to my entry, all you have to do is like their page and click VOTE. Thank you times a million, I know that if only a fraction of you vote I have a chance to win. You girls are amazing!!!






http://bit.ly/QuQ11z &lt;--- Click Me Please! 

_p.s. Speaking of baublebar I still have some bracelets up for trade _on my thread check it out in my signature! Happy Trading!


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 7, 2012)

TRADE LIST (pretty small right now):
 
_Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes_

NP-SET (brand) Lip Gloss Compact FULL SIZE~rose (Taiwan product sent to me from UK friend) swached once with q-tip VERY GLOSSY http://www.junglee.com/Set-Gloss-Compact-Bahamas-1-05-Ounce/dp/B001BPYAF4

Bon-Bon mini nail polish ORANGE

Betsey Johnson perfume sample

SuperGoop package SFP 30 (2 wipes xlg size)

SunMedica enviromental defense SPF 30 moisturizer/used once, pea size ammount.TINTED &amp; FULL SIZE

Earings~cute brown stone shapped hearts NEW
http://www.sneakpeeq.com/joyful-hearts/be-still-my-heart-earrings?
 
Burts Bees Daily Moisturizing Cream sample .10 oz

Neuma (foil twin package) Volume shampoo/conditioner

Assai/Wembe' Cleansing Bar/FULL SIZED. organic, vegan, cruelty free product

Mario badescu sample bottle of Seaweed Cleansing Soap. NOT used

CrabTree ALOE VERA bar soap
 
Zoya Arizona (used once) just not my color
 
2 Santee trios just purchased. One swached/one new www.kaboodle.com/reviews/santee
 
Looking for:

_DDF (Doctor's Dermatologic Formula) Brightening Cleanser_

Stila SPARKLE Waterproof liquid liner

Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask

_Living Proof NO FRIZZ_

_Mario Badescu STRAWBERRY Facial Scrub_

_Benefit blush (sample) Georgia/peach, Sugarbomb, Dandelion, Coralista_

_I always use DC/USPS._
_Happy to trade International for interesting items. Lots of EBAY feed back (400+) and some GREAT trades here, MUA, and FB!_


----------



## emeline (Aug 7, 2012)

I ship USPS w/tracking within the US J

For Trade: (Unused unless noted)


Zoya Full Size Polish in Belle (from the Blogger Collection) (used 1x on nails) 
Urban Decay De-Slick In a Tube (0.17 fl oz)
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria (from Sample Society)
Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero (travel size)
Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (1)

The Cool Fix Targeted Gel Lotion sample
Kiss Nail Dress in Cocktail (Pink Zebra print w/crystals â€“ w/o nail file)

Bling Tone Eyeshadow in Diamonds and Pearls (used 1x)
Ardell Fashion Lashes in WISPIES 
Lydell NYC 3 Row Mother of Pearl Necklace (New, Still in packaging from Little Black Bag)
http://d1xm0g4k30x72n.cloudfront.net/Product/lyd_3_row_mother_of_pearl_necklace_3041_001_1000.jpg

WISHLIST:


[SIZE=11pt]****DDF Amplifying Elixir (from Sample Society)****[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=11pt]****Manna Kadar Shimmer Lotion in Paradise (the darker shade from Birchbox)****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]****M.A.D. Skincare Transforming Daily Moisturizer****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]****Nail polish in purple, coral, or pink creme colors, TOP OR BASE COATS**!!****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Sample[/SIZE]


[SIZE=11pt]Murad Skin Perfecting Primer sample (from Sample Society)[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=11pt]Fekkai Brilliant Glossing CrÃ¨me sample (from Sample Society)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Urban Decay mini Primer Potion in Eden[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Tarte LipSurgence in Joy or Charmed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Julepâ€™s Best Pedi CrÃ¨me Ever[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Birchbox Notecards from the Gossip Girl box[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Masks[/SIZE]


[SIZE=11pt]Facial Towelettes[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=11pt]-I also love skin products!-[/SIZE]


----------



## xiehan (Aug 7, 2012)

This might be a long shot, but does anybody have any samples of Omorovicza's skincare products? My BFF who has very sensitive skin is interested in trying them out, so I told her I would ask around. She's particularly interested in their thermal cleansing balm.

PM me if you have anything. We'd definitely be willing to trade -- either off my list, and she might have some things she'd be willing to contribute too. (She's actually the one who got me into make-up in the first place so I'm sure she has quite a stash.)


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 7, 2012)

Updating my list as of 8/7/12

. I'm still pretty new to trading, and don't have a problem sending first. I'll always send with a DC# and ask you do the same. I'm only shipping to the US at this time. Thanks for looking!

LUSH R&amp;B, full size has a best by date of Dec 2012

Laura Geller waterproof eye spackle pen in light/fair - Full size

Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size

Mally shadow stick in platinum - Full size

Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size

Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz

Still lip glaze in lights

Boscia green tea blotting papers pack of 100

Benefit the porefessional .25oz

Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7

Gucci Flora perfume, 5ml bottle

Josie Maran argan color stick in Rosey

Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz

Murad absolute bronzing boost .17oz

Smashbox photo finish primer .25oz

Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz

LancÃ´me juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling

Lumene firming night cream .5oz

Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz

Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz

Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz

Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz

Aveeno smart essential daily detoxifying scrub 1oz

Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz

Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz

Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz

Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz

YBF eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size

Kerastase elixiir ultime .16oz

Teseemme split remedy shampoo 1oz

Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though

Perfume samples:

Memoire liquide Vacanes Liquide

Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide

Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though

Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full

Juliette has a gun not a perfume

Juliette has a gun calamity j

Juliette has a gun midnight oud

Juliette has a gun citizen queen

Card/foil packets of the following:

Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes

Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer

Strivectin get even brightening serum

Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer

Melvita cleansing milk

Melvita repairing night cream

Melvita moisturizing rose nectar

Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color

Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion

Benefit stay don't stray

Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait

Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner

Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner

Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner

Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner

Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne

Looking mostly for skincare and haircare. Benefit, philosophy, pureology are my first choices, oh and products with SPF.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 7, 2012)

Updated 8/7/12 below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## awall18 (Aug 7, 2012)

US shipping only



To trade:

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample ( from test tube)

Smashbox fusion soft lights in dusk (swatched on hand once)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Nerola Orange Blossom (used once)

Pixi Lip Blush in No 4 Love (swatched on hand once)

Stila lip glaze in lights

Stila lip glaze in camera

Stila One Step prime color in capri coral (swatched on hand once)

Stila One Step prime color in rosie posie (swatched on hand once)

Marvis whitening toothpaste (NIB)

beauty blender cleanser

NYX round lipstick in Georgia, light shimmery pink (swatched once)

Circus nail color in somersault (yellow)

NYX powder eyeliner in brown swatched once)

NYX soft matte lip cream in Milan

Figs &amp; Rouge Balm Sweet Geranium (glossybox)

Julep polish in America

Julep lip gloss in Camellia



Wish list:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

WEN Cleansing Conditioner
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

eyeshadows

gel eyeliners

zoya in Carly



open to other suggestions



thanks!


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello Beauties!  I'm easily amused so if anything on my list intrigues you, I'm sure I can find something interesting on yours ;]  Thanks!


TheBalm's Time Balm White Tea Apricot Skin Renewal Cream (full size, 2.36 oz)
bareMinerals eyeshadow in Happiness (full size, brown shimmer)
bareMinerals Buxom lipgloss in Berry Rust (full size)

Too Faced Second Base primer (full size, swatched once)
Too Faced eyeshadow in Vixen (full size, black/almost navy blue)

L'oreal Colour Riche Balm in Nourishing Nude (full size)

Essie in Mojito Madness (full size)
Burt's Bees Hand Repair Kit includes: Lemon Butter Cuticle Creme (0.60 oz), Almond Milk Beeswax Hand Cream (2 oz), Shea Butter Hand Repair Cream (0.5 oz) and cute pair of gloves

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer (0.2 oz)

Eyeko Fat eye stick in Petrol Blue (full size, swatched once)
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (1 ml)
Benefit Full-Finished Lipstick in Lady's Choice (full size, swatched once)

Vincent Longo lip pencil duo in Roseberry and Spring Rose (full size, July's Sample Society)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Pearl (0.17 oz, July's Sample Society)
Eye Never Nourishing Repair Eye Cream (1 ml, July's Sample Society)
NEW! Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (0.25 oz, Birchbox)
NEW! Heidi Klum Shine Perfume (0.5 oz, CEW Beauty Box)
NEW! Freeman Beauty Vita-K Spider Veins (3 oz, August Beauty Army)
NEW! DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom (0.24 oz) _will be picky!_ 

*Wishlist*

Eyeko Skinny Liner (black!)

Stila sparkle liquid liner

Melvita Floral Water

Juice Beauty products

Dry Shampoos

Pangea Organics products

Josie Maran lip/cheek stain

Mascaras _new only, please!_


----------



## lorizav (Aug 8, 2012)

Updated below

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837

Plus from this months box (so far, haven't received the second one yet)

Stila Forever your curl mascara

Talika Oil Free Lash conditioning cleanser 2 packets

Interested in the DDF cleanser


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 8, 2012)

Finally got one of  my July boxes!    *Birchbox: * *Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Cream 2oz* *Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream* *Manna Kadar Sheer Glo (got a few in trades)* *Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)* *Blue and Pink Headphones * Jouer Birchbox Pink Lipgloss .06 fl oz Stila Lip Gloss in Camera (color has been twisted to top, but never tested it)   *My Glam:* Circus Nail Color in Yellow  NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)   *Julep* January(new)   *Look Bag* Atopalm  .25 fl oz Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener      *Misc. through trades/store/etc:* Lip gloss:  Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing lipgloss in Perky  Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss on Midnight Cowboy .12  fl oz  Nail Polish: China Glaze Polish Towel Boy Toy (used once for accent nail) Zoya in Lara full size Milani Nail Laquer in Breezy (bright blue) Bronzer: Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded Sun Goddess Sunless Tanning in Dark (packet .25 fl oz) Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow Eye Makeup: Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture) Face Makeup: Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)         Here is my wishlist:   Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol, Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage   First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)   Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara   Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors, Guava    St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner   Redken Guts  Travel Size   Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery   Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)   Zoya in Rory     Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones   Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish     I'm not very picky so try me!


----------



## bethm (Aug 8, 2012)

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Julep Polish -- Brooklyn, Glenn, Basecoat, Fast Dry Topcoat (all are either new or swatched)            

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (large packet -- 1 oz)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Granite (full-size)

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Midnight (full-size)

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Figs &amp; Rouge Sweet Geranium Balm (new in package)

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz, Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Wishlist

Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Products

Light pink lipstick such as MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or the foot creme that was in July Glossybox (Pedix?)

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Other Facial Masks

Michael Kors leg shine

Anti-Aging Eye Creams

Nip + Fab Dry Leg Fix

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!!_


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Updated list, all items are brand new otherwise noted (At this moment can only ship within the US)*

*Full Size:*

*-Benefit Bella Bamba Blush (used 5times or so, will take picture)*

*-YBF Eyebrow Pencil in Universal Taupe (From Birchbox)*

*-Benefit Stay Don't Stray (Brand New in Box)*

*-Sheer Cover Eyeshadow Palette*

*-Natural Eyeshadow Palette (From Rue21 its an exact dupe for Too Faced Natural Palette)*

*Deluxe Samples:*

*-Juice Beauty Sensitive Peel*

*-Stila Lip glaze in Camera, Lights, &amp; Action  (From Birchbox) *

*-Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes (2X)*

*Nail Polishes:*

*-Sinful Colors in Frenzy, Unicorn, &amp; Snow Me White*

*-Cynthia Rowley in a pearly white (no name)*

*Wishlist:*

*-Stila Forever Curl mascara*

*-theBalm Shameless Shana eyeshadow*

*-Simple Towlettes (makeup-remover)*

*-Any jewelmint pieces*

*-Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain*

*-DDF Brightening Cleanser *

**If you see anything that interests you let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## mk5302 (Aug 8, 2012)

I got the box with all the self-tanning products, which just aren't my thing:

*Have:*
Full-size Julep Eva ( "juicy raspberry creme"), swatched once
Full-size Sally Hansen Yellow Kitty, swatched once
Comodynes Hydra Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow AND Self-Tanning Towelettes (new, foil packets, two of each)

Klorane Soothing Eye Make-Up Remover with Cornflower Water (new, 0.8 oz.)
Juicy Viva La Juicy "La Fleur" (tiny vial)

Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (tiny vial)

Annick Goutal (tiny vial)

*Want:*
Hair Products! (esp. Kerastase, Shu Uemura, Oribe, Nick Chavez, Redken Shine Flash)
Face Masks!
Perfumes: Juliet Has A Gun (any), Harvey Prince (any besides Hello or Ageless), Ames Soeurs
Cynthia Rowley Band-Aids
Julep/Zoya/Essie/other (looking esp. for a non-sparkly taupe, a bright green, a pale lilac)

Try me on other stuff!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Successful trades with: jbird1175, mszJessica, BehindtheLashes, and Laura Marie.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Aug 8, 2012)

For Trade:

1. FAB FIRST AID BEAUTY - Smooth Shave Cream 2.0 Oz. (Glossybox) Unopened

2. MINTEAS - Lemongrass Yuzu 1,0 Oz (Birchbox) Unopened

3. GUILLETTE VENUS &amp; OLAY - (Influenster) Unopened
4. INSOLES DR SCHOLL'S FOR HER - (BzzAgent) Opened but unused.


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 9, 2012)

***If it's there, I've still got it.  I update after every trade.***

Will trade multiple items for most everything on my wishlist!!

*Wishlist: *

WEI Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

Stila Smudgestick Eyeliner in Lionfish

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm

Origins Checks and Balances

Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter Body Creme (Glossybox)

just about anything made by Shea Terra Organics

Clark's Botanicals (not the lip tint)

Just send me a PM.  I'm open to other trades too.  I've discovered a lot of great products through this thread that I never would have tried otherwise.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*BB items I've got:*


Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner full size pack x2

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (foil packet) 
Stila Lip Glaze in Lights (brand new)   pending


Color Club polish in Blue Ming

Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum

Eyeko Fat Stick (black)  (swatched once on hand and will be a little picky about this one)

Tea Forte Minteas Regroup ginger pear

Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse 

Orofluido

Amika Obliphica Treatment (used twice)

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB (2 tubes I would trade together as one item)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30

Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal to Oily

Kiehl's Clearly Corrective Dark Spot Solution - (2/3 of the container full)  


Earthen InstantPeel (facial exfoliator)

Kahina Facial Lotion

Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads (x4)


Miracle Skin Transformer Body  SPF20 in Glow 


Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline perfume


Atelier Vanille Insensee Cologne - (5/8 of the vial left due to leaking in the box)

Kusmi tea (sealed) packet - St. Petersburg, Kashmir Tchai, Sweet Love, Be Cool


*Glossybox:*


Alessandro International Pedix Heel Balm

Ofra Cosmetics Univeral Eye Pencil

Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Shampoo

Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Conditioner

vBeaute' Lite Up, Buying Time, and Eye Never  

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-gel



*Miscellaneous for trade:*


Zoya Lara (full size) pending

Julep nail polish in Leah (bright green), Kim (gunmetal), Megan (aquamarine), Rachel (copper) and Trina (dark aubergine)

Dior Capture Totale One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum (deluxe sample 3ml)

Shiseido lip gloss in Bare Berry (full size)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 (deluxe sample)

Stila Illuminating tinted moisturizer SPF20 shade 01 (deluxe sample)

L'Oreal Color Juice sheer juicy lip gloss in hot pink  (i don't see a name, but maybe tutti frutti?)

BareMinerals eyeshadow in Bikini, Princess, Passion, Intuition, Queen Marie, Wearable Plum Light, Wearable Plum Medium, and Bordeaux.

BareMinerals face color in Glee and blush in Tranquil  pending

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Leslie (2ml deluxe sample)

Hourglass No. 28 Primer Serum (glass deluxe 5ml sample vial)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly eau de parfum (.25 fl oz. mini bottle)


OPI Avojuice Skin Quenchers in Berry Merry Rose Juicie (1 fl oz)


Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo and Conditioner (packet sized - i'll send them together)


Balenciaga Paris perfume sample


----------



## arendish (Aug 9, 2012)

Shipping to the US only.

For trade:
Senna Cosmetics Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Sugar &amp; Spice - full size (July GB)
Ofra Eyebrow Pencil (Brown) - full size (July GB)
DDF Brightening Cleanser (August BB)
Cosmodynes Moisturizing Face Self-Tanner x2 (August BB)
Arquiste Flor y Canto (BB)
Arquiste L'Etrog (BB)
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic (June GB)
Zoya - Zuza (used once)
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (1 mL foil packets) 1x pearl, 2x glow, 1x golden

Wishlist:
Eyeko Skinny Liner in Olive
Other liquid liners (esp. waterproof)
Boscia BB Cream
Lipsticks (not glosses)
Eyeko Fat Stick in Satin Taupe/Old Gold
Gloss Moderne
Coral/pink creme eyeshadow
I like lots of things, so throw something out there.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 9, 2012)

U.S. only at this time, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Makeup:*

~Rimmel Airy Fairy lipstick

~Benefit That Gal Brightening Face Primer 3.5ml

~Eye Rock (opened package to take a peek lol, otherwise, new)

~Blinc mascara

*Hair/Skin:*

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme .17 oz

~EstÃ©e Lauder Advanced Night Repair 5fl oz

~Xen Tan premium sunless tan deluxe sample (1X)

~Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream 7g

~Clarins Multi-regenerante Jour Extra-firming Day Wrinkle Lifting Cream 15ml

~Clarins Jeunesse des Mains/Hand and Nail Treatment Cream 30ml

~Wella Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair 25ml

~Hawaiian Tropic Silk Hydrating SPF 30 lotion 2fl oz

~Sally Hansen Magnetic 905 Red-y Response

~TRESemme Split Remedy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 1fl oz

Random coupons (let me know which ones you want and I'll send over w/ our trade)

Save $1.00 on any one (1) Eucerin product

Target:

$1.00 off Aveeno skin care item exp

$1.00 off Neutrogena sun care item

$2 off w/ purchase of two CoverGirl cosmetics items

$1 off Jergens moisturizer

$1 off L'Oreal Colour Riche lip or nail cosmetics item

$3 off Revlon Cosmetics item

$2 off Olay facial skin care item

$2 off Nivea body skin care item

$2 off Pixi designer cosmetics item

$1 off Rimmel London bronzer powder

$1 off TRESemme hair care item

Will be adding more items later.


----------



## KyleeLane (Aug 9, 2012)

I have the four tanning packets from August BB (COMODYNES Hydra tanning and Self Tanning) and will pretty much trade them for anything...I would really like the Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment or lip conditioner or makeup remover *full size set* and happy to also trade anything on my list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127306/kyleelanes-trade-list


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 9, 2012)

*Updated 8/9. Would like to set up more swaps for tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sarah's specific rules of trade: I ship to the USA ONLY! All of my items are as specified, and yours are the same. Prompt and clear communication is key. For your and my piece of mind, I always include a tracking # with your package. I do not require one in return if you have positive feedback over +5. I do not mind if I ship first or second, as long as we ship within a few days of each other as discussed during the trade negotiations. I am very open and honest, if we cannot come to a trade agreement, I fully understand and no hard feelings are held. When I receive your package, I will leave you appropriate feedback, please reciprocate! Thanks so much for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Aug 9, 2012)

For trade, so far:

Beauty Fixation makeup remover (3 pack- August Birchbox)

Viva La Juicy La Fleur (August Birchbox, sample vial)

Neon Earbuds (July Birchbox)

Wishlist....well, make me an offer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Aug 9, 2012)

_UPDATED! (8-09-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 2x Viva La Juicy - *La Fleur*

* Stila* - forever your curl mascara

* pixi* - lip &amp; line swatched once to see color (color No.5 Nearly Natural) I'm hoping for another color

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning 

* Beauty Fix*

* Chella* - Enzyme Mask (full size)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

* Korean products* 

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

Skin Food - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

* The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - * 

Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

In Yang - sleeping repair pack

* Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

* O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

*  Other products (New unless specified)*

*  Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

*  Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

*  MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

*  Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

*  Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

*  karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

Some photo's but not most updated...













*Wish List:*

*Miss Jessie's products*

*Shu Uemura hair products*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Gloss Moderne gloss serum*

*Jouer lip definer*

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

*Shu Uemura (Essence oil)*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang (2x), heather4602, MissLindaJean (2x), eclipsechick08, Scooby384, thriftintogear, tessak, kcrowebird, tray5335, tinkerbll695**.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## Ching Chang (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's my updated list-take a look!

If anyone received duplicate Birchboxes this month, I'd love to trade you my entire box! I received: Beauty Fixation cuticle conditioner (full size), wei pomegranate buffing beads, wei golden root purifying mud mask, viva la juicy la fleur, schick razor and stila card with the HD beauty balm, foundation and concealer. Please message me if interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125351/ching-chang-swap-trade-feedback


----------



## PepperPants (Aug 10, 2012)

*Up for trade this month:*

*Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Wipes (2)*

*Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow Wipes (2)*

*Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover (1 pack, 3 Q-tip removers)*

*DDF Brightening Cleanser*

*Everything is brand new and unopened!*

*I am pretty open to anything, but I would love to trade for hair stuff or mascara.*

*Great trades with: akharri785, kcrowebird, tameloy*


----------



## lorizav (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey

Anyone want to swap their DDF Brightening Cleanser for my Stila Curl Mascara?  I never deviate from my ever true Fiberwig mascara.


----------



## eschwanda (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Aug 10, 2012)

*I have*

Zoya in farrah (full size)

Miss Jessie's stretch silkening cream

Yu be moisturizing skin cream

*I want*

Kerastase elixir ultime (from the teen vogue box)

beauty fixation cuticle conditioner swabs


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Updated!


----------



## denise89 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PepperPants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Up for trade this month:*
> 
> ...


 Would you like my Shu Uemura art of hair full shimmer illuminating shampoo and Shu Uemura art of hair full shimmer illuminating treatment? I havent received it yet so I need to check if they come in two separate samples or together. So it can count as one or two samples. But I would like the DDF brightening cleanser and/or the self tanning intensive wipes


----------



## xiehan (Aug 10, 2012)

Morning, ladies! Happy Birchbox day!

My Birchbox is kind of a dud this month... I'm getting the *Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer*, *Eye Rock Designer Liner*, and *C.O. Bigelow Ultra Menthe Lip Shine*. I have no need/desire for any of those things, so they're all going straight up for trade.

I don't have my heart set on anything specific in return, so try me! If I had to pick one thing, I'd really like a mascara (any kind, pretty much) because I'm pretty much over this cheap ELF one I've been using... but, try me!

My full list is at: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126670/xiehans-trade-list

Happy trading!


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey girls! I'm getting duplicate boxes so I'm ready to trade a whole box! I'm not picky just want something different! I'm getting the Miss Jessie's Quick, Pixi Shadow pen, razor, and qtip Makeup remover! Just send me a pm of you are interested!


----------



## denise89 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm getting really dissapointed with the samples I'm getting from Birchbox and really want to trade but this is my first time. Can someone help me to start trading? Are there any rules or steps to start? Thanks


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Aug 10, 2012)

Go figure. I received those AWFUL Eye Rock Stickers in February on my main sub, and guess what i'm getting on my 2nd, 3 month old sub? YEP the eye stickers again. At least i have my other box to look forward to (not peeking)

Let me know if ANYONE out there would trade their tanning stuff for:







The eye stickers, hand soap, perfume, or shampoo shown here.
Thanks!


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello ladies!  I'm looking for the WEI golden root mud mask.  If anyone has one they'd like to trade, send me a message and we'll work something out!  xx


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 10, 2012)

Would anybody like to trade for any of these:



Cuticle Conditioners

or





PM me what you have to trade and I will take a look.

ALSO, I WANTED TO MENTION I WOULD LOVE TO TRY THE DDF CLEANSER, I KNOW LOTS OF PPL ARE UNHAPPY ABOUT GETTING IT. PLEASE SEE MY TRADE THREAD BELOW, I WOULD LOVE TO TRADE FOR IT!

Thanks!


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody interested in a full box swap? I got 2 of the same boxes yet again this month...not sure why BB is doing that, as I haven't changed any of my info, and have gotten different boxes until last month. Anyway....

I am getting 2 of box #3:

Schick Hydro Silk Razor
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me 
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line (unsure of the color yet) 
Would love to trade for box #13 if anybody wants to trade.....or maybe another box, just try me

Also, if anybody has the DDF Brightening Cleanser that they would like to trade for anything up above, please let me know, and I will just trade the box out for pieces instead of a full box swap!


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 10, 2012)

*What I have:*

*New



What I have for trade:

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

*Orofluido* (Deluxe Sample and Full size)

*Marvis* Whitening Toothpaste (May Glossybox)

**Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (July Glossybox)

**GLOSS Moderne* High Gloss Masque (deluxe sample)

**Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
**Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me
**Juicy Couture* Viva la Juicy La Fleur
**PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line (unsure of the color yet)


What I am interested in trying:

**DDF* Brightening Cleanser
*Zoya* in Kimber

*Blinc* Mascara

*[SIZE=12pt]*Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

*Shea Terra* Organics Shea Butter

*WEI* Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
**TALIKA* Lipocils Expert Lash Serum

*Whish* Three Wishes Body Butter

Purple eye shadow

Mascaras

*Really want

Interested in trying other things, so PM me with your offer!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Updated in signature..added the July Glossybox contents lol..


----------



## MarbleSky (Aug 10, 2012)

Added new stuff to my trade thread. New items in blue! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127191/marbleskys-trade-thread


----------



## Jennabean (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like I'm getting two of box 10, let me know if anyone wants to trade boxes.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have the WEI Golden Root purifying mud mask and pomegranate buffing beads that I might consider trading for a hot ticket item on my wish list. The rest of my trade list is as follows:

*UPDATED 8/10/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow

Stila Sample Card with HD Beauty Balm and Stay All Day  Foundation &amp; Concealer in warm

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Ada Golden Bronzer (swatched once) 

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)* 

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint (from BB)

Dr. Jart BB cream - I have 3 of the small tubes and 1 of the larger replacement tubes .33 fl oz (sampled once)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched once)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

TOCCA spray fragrance vials. Some of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack &amp; unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

Dior Extase or Blinc Mascara 

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Skin79 BB Cream (Hot Pink tube)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Or make me an offer!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 10, 2012)

*updated *


----------



## anida (Aug 10, 2012)

Updated...


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Updated list, all items are brand new otherwise noted (At this moment can only ship within the US)*

*Full Size:*

*-Benefit Bella Bamba Blush (used 5times or so, will take picture)*

*-YBF Eyebrow Pencil in Universal Taupe (From Birchbox)  PENDING *

*-Benefit Stay Don't Stray (Brand New in Box)*

*-Sheer Cover Eyeshadow Palette*

*-Natural Eyeshadow Palette (From Rue21 its an exact dupe for Too Faced Natural Palette)*

*-ProClaim Glossing Polish Frizz Eliminating Shiner *

*-Beyond the Zone Pro Formula Noodle Head Smooth Your Curls Serum*

*-NYC Color Wheel Mosaic Face Powder in All Over Bronze Gold *

*-Vapour Organic Beauty Lipgloss in Hypnotic *

*-Maybelline Mineral Powder in True Peach *

*-Physician's Formula Blush in Rose Pearl (Swatched)*

*-Physician's Formula Bronze in Bronze Pearl (Swatched)*

*-Milani Eye Tech Eyeliner in Black*

*-NYX Tinted Lip Spa in Vintage (Swatched)*

*-NYX Tinted Lip Spa in Juicy (Swatched)*

*-ELF Eyelid Primer *

*-ELF Contouring Blush &amp; Bronzing Powder (Similar to NARS Orgasm/Laguna)*

*-Philosophy Lit from Within Cream Blush*

*-Victoria's Secret Midnight Kiss Body Shimmer*

*-Maybelline 24 Hour Tattoo Eyeshadow in Bad to the Bronze (Swatched color)*

*-Maybelline Babylips in Peach Kiss (swatched color)*

*Deluxe Samples:*

*-Juice Beauty Sensitive Peel PENDING*

*-Stila Lip glaze in Camera, Lights, &amp; Action  (From Birchbox) *

*-Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser (2X)*

*-"That gal" Face primer  PENDING*

*-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer*

*-Neutrogena Visibly Bright Facial Cleanser*

*-Clinique Rosy Cream Blush (Swatched)*

*-Urban Decay De-Slick Oil Control Makeup Setting Spray (.51 fl oz) PENDING*

*Foil Samples*

*-Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes (2X)*

*-Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo*

*-Miss Jessie's Original Creme de la Creme Conditioner *

*-Aveeno Living Color Shampoo/Conditioner *

*-Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (2X)*

*-Origins GinZing Refreshing Eye Cream*

*-Colorscience Glow &amp; Go Travel Puff*

*Nail Polishes:*

*-Sinful Colors in Frenzy, Unicorn, &amp; Snow Me White*

*-Cynthia Rowley in a pearly white (no name)*

*-Color Club in Disco Nap*

*-Sally Hansen in Trust Mauve (For Nails to grow)*

*Perfume Samples:*

*-Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur*

*-Oscar de la Renta in Love*

*-Arquiste L'Etrog *

*Wishlist:*

*-Simple Towlettes (makeup-remover)*

*-Any jewelmint pieces*

*-Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain*

*-PIXI Lip Stain (From August Birchbox)*

*-DDF Brightening Cleanser *

*-Stila Set &amp; Correct Baked Powder *

*-Philosophy Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample*

**If you see anything that interests you let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey
> 
> Anyone want to swap their DDF Brightening Cleanser for my Stila Curl Mascara?  I never deviate from my ever true Fiberwig mascara.


 YES!!!!!! Please PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Aug 10, 2012)

I know that this is a long shot, but would anybody like to trade their Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen for my Pixi Beauty Blush (I'll get my box Monday)?  I have a thing with shadow liners and I would love to try this one!  I'll even throw in the Jouer Moisturizing Gloss in the color Wind (unopened)  from last month's BB.  Pretty please anybody?!?!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## denise89 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have box #8, let me know if anyone is interested in doing a whole box swap or if you wanna trade anything. 

-Here's whats in box #8...* the razor, Jouer moisturizing lip gloss, Apothederm stretch mark cream (deluxe sample), SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Shampoo, SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating treatment.*

-I'm looking to trade for:* any of the Pixi cosmetics, DDf cleanser, black hair tie, Whish three wishes body butter, Stila waterproof mascara, the waterproof remover wipes, any Stila products, Beauty fixation nail polish or make-up remover, and any lip moisturizers. *


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 11, 2012)

> Morning, ladies! Happy Birchbox day! My Birchbox is kind of a dud this month... I'm getting the *Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer*, *Eye Rock Designer Liner*, and *C.O. Bigelow Ultra Menthe Lip Shine*. I have no need/desire for any of those things, so they're all going straight up for trade. I don't have my heart set on anything specific in return, so try me! If I had to pick one thing, I'd really like a mascara (any kind, pretty much) because I'm pretty much over this cheap ELF one I've been using... but, try me! My full list is at:Â https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126670/xiehans-trade-list Happy trading!


 Ohh I really wanted the menthe lip shine. I got box #9 and i'm not super attached to any of it besides the stretch mark creme and shu umera. Would you want to trade the lip shine for my jouer lip gloss or juicy sample?


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 11, 2012)

Once again disappointed! -.-

August Birchbox #23


Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur
Oscar Blandi Pronto Invisible Volumizing Dry Shampoo
Schick Hydro Silk Razor
ShowstoppersÂ® Designer Fashion Tape in Nude/Black


----------



## jac a (Aug 11, 2012)

did anyone get the *LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst* in their bb this month? really interested in testing it out. pm me if you are interested in trading. also my * wish list * items. thanks bunches and happy trading!


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey y'all, I'm looking fthe DL Private Dancer polish that was in this months sample society! Check my list but if you don't see anything please pm me because I have a lot of bb and my glam stuff coming or here (pre planning is such a busy time and I haven't updated my trade list) that I would trade for it! Thanks bunches!!!


----------



## erinkins (Aug 11, 2012)

traded


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 11, 2012)

*What I have:*

*New



What I have for trade:

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

*Orofluido* (Deluxe Sample and Full size)

*Marvis* Whitening Toothpaste (May Glossybox)

**Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (July Glossybox)

**GLOSS Moderne* High Gloss Masque (deluxe sample)

**Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
**Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me
**Juicy Couture* Viva la Juicy La Fleur
**PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line (unsure of the color yet)


What I am interested in trying:

**DDF* Brightening Cleanser
*Zoya* in Kimber

*Blinc* Mascara

*[SIZE=12pt]*[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls[/SIZE]

*Shea Terra* Organics Shea Butter

*WEI* Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask
**TALIKA* Lipocils Expert Lash Serum

*Whish* Three Wishes Body Butter

Purple eye shadow

**per-fÃ©kt* Beauty Lash Perfection Gel/mascara

*Really want

May be interested in trying other things, so PM me with your offer!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 11, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

_*Looking for the boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ and Deborah Lippmann Private Dancer*_

***Updated 8/11/12***

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*





_*July Birchbox*_


*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*Color ClubÂ®* Summer Pastels in Blue-Ming


*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Makeup*


*Maybelline* Dream Fresh BB 8-in-1 Beauty Balm Skin Perfector SPF 30 in Medium
*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz.

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used for one Manicure
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)

Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl

*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


_*boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ 
*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*


*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 
*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. *


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to this site and I have had a few very very great transactions and I'm excited for more. Typically I look through other people lists then I offer them my stuff, but I'm going to try posting what I have and see who's interested. Send me an offer if you see something on my list that you would like. Im really interested in a full size jour moisturizing tint in pearl. I also like sparkly things, lip glosses ... Basically Im a Girly girl that loves it all, loll. Here's a list of the items I have to trade (2) full size still finishing powder in gold s1L4-01 (2) full size smash box fusion soft lights in baked starburst (1) full size smash box artificial light in glow (1) color club nail polish in mini 954 blue-Ming 7 ml./ .25 fluid oz (1) boscia 25 sheet package green tea blotting linens (1) caress travel Tahitian renewal silencing body wash 2 oz Pm me if you have a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emeline (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a necklace from LBB up for trade, as well as Deborah Lippman polish in Private Dancer, used for 1 manicure-otherwise full size from SS. Looking to trade this item for maybe a Zoya/OPI polish (can be used) and a Viva La Juicy La Fleur sample. See trade list below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

8/12: traded polish


----------



## emeline (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a necklace from LBB up for trade, as well as Deborah Lippman polish in Private Dancer, used for 1 manicure-otherwise full size from SS. Looking to trade this item for maybe a Zoya/OPI polish (can be used) and a Viva La Juicy La Fleur sample. See trade list below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 and Essie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Any particular Essie/OPI colors you are looking for in exchange for the DL in Private Dancer?


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Updated today! 11 August 2012 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125437/crabbymrsj-trade-thread

*USA Trades Only*

*Here's what I have to trade:*

TALIKA lipocils expert Pending

John Varvatos Star U.S.A. cologne sample (never opened)

Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion
Birchbox earbuds
*Looking for (not swatched or used, preferably):*

Classic dark red nail polish, preferably by Zoya or Butter London

Dark red lipsticks

Black liquid liners

Blinc mascara in black

... but open to other things

*Successful Trades With:*

Vogliadivintage (multiple times)

Akharri785

Wagz379

SkyLola123

Bonnie Krupa

Amandabear

Dena Fletcher

Jennabear

LyndaV

jac a (multiple times)


----------



## lovepink (Aug 11, 2012)

*Updated 8/7/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know.  Shipping to US only.

*Face Products*


Burts Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*)
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)* 

Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*)

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml (*My Glam*)

*Hair Products*


Burt's Bees Rosemary Mint Shampoo bar .80 oz 22.7g

*Lips*


â€‹Senna dual ended lipgloss in Double Dipped (pink/coral) 0.34 oz (full sized) (Glossybox)

*Misc*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes (My Glam)

Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Hand &amp; body emulsion .17 fl oz 5ml 1 packet (*Glossybox*)

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; hart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Minteas Reboot Mints-Cocoa mate-3-4 mints missing.  I had one I think hubby had a few (*July Birchbox*)
OPI I Have A Herring Problem 1/8 fl oz 3.75 ml (swatched 1 nail) 
OPI Kiss Me on My Tulips1/8 fl oz 3.75 ml (I honestly cannot remember if I used it.   I got the full size in the April Glossybox so I think it may be unused)


Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it)

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 11, 2012)

So I don't have any BB items to trade right now, however I'm open to getting BB items for any of these

All used ONCE for a mani only, none were my color unfortunately. All are authentic I purchased them from legitimate retailers myself!

Orange

Zoya- Arizona

China Glaze- Riveting (Hunger Games Collection)

Julep- Natasha

(I was on the hunt for a certain orange lol)

Shimmer/Top Coat

Julep- Oscar

Pink

Butter London- Disco Biscuit 

Try me on anything, I'm open! I really want tarte lip products or any other lip products, but like I said, I'm open to hearing whatever you have!

I pinky promise these were all only used once and not on toes!! I'm new here so I'd most likely be willing to ship first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoelyse (Aug 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxoelyse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I don't have any BB items to trade right now, however I'm open to getting BB items for any of these
> 
> ...


 I should add I'm more into moisturzing lip products over sticky glosses. Tarte lipsurgence would be amazing! I also really want some of those twist band hair ties from birchbox!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.
> 
> ...


 What would you want for the georgia?


----------



## emeline (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erikalisa55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any particular Essie/OPI colors you are looking for in exchange for the DL in Private Dancer?


 My polish has already been traded - sorry!


----------



## lorizav (Aug 12, 2012)

Two Identical boxes AGAIN this month,  anyone want to trade for the Stila Curl Mascara, I am looking for the DDF cleanser

Thanks


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated my trade list!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127836/lisas-trade-list-updated-8-12-12


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 12, 2012)

I am really looking to try the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls. Here is what I have for trade for it:


*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow 
*Jurlique *Moisture Replenishing Day Cream* (Deluxe sample)*

*Benefit* the Porefessional *(Deluxe sample)*

*Orofluido* *(Deluxe Sample and Full size)*

*Marvis* Whitening Toothpaste* (May Glossybox)*

**Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair *(July Glossybox)*

 **Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream

 **Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me

 **Juicy Couture* Viva la Juicy La Fleur

 **PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line (unsure of the color yet)

**Suki *Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)* Description below

**Suki *Transformative Cleansing Clay *(travel size from BB store set)* Description below

**Ahava* Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash (replacement one from Glossybox w/good lid)


*From the Birchbox Website: *The Pure Facial Moisture is a non-pore-clogging night cream *(it's actually an oil, not a cream*). Made with natural salicylic acid derived from willow bar, the Transformative Cleansing Clay works as a weekly mask, deep cleanser, or acne spot treatment all in one.

Here is my trading thread as well:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125393/coocabarras-trade-thread


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 12, 2012)

updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127409/lizzie123-updated-trading-thread


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 12, 2012)

Everything here is brand new with the exception of the box of Instant Effects- one of the 15 packets are missing.

I am looking for:

*anything Pixi*

Prince Harvey Hello Perfume

Viva La Juicy perfume Fleur

Basq Cucumber Tea Soothing Eye Gel

jewelry

foundation primers

July Myglam bag (just the bag)

new makeup brushes

Dr. Brandt products

Biolage Exquisite Oil









List:

Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes (4)

Figs &amp; Rouge Balm

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing cream

Blum Oil Absorbing Facial Tissues

Sun FX Summer's Secret Self Tan builder

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil-Free Lotion

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream

InstantEffect 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer

Circus Nail Color (white)

Murad Sheer Lustre Day Moisture

Babor Lifting Cream

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Rock Candy

Vbeaute sample set

Tan Towel Self-Tan Towelettes (2)

Bamboo Style Boho Waves

Senna Mineral Eye Shadoe Trio in Satin Doll

Senna Double End Lipgloss in Luminous

Ofra Eyeshadow Ice in Go Black

Murad Refreshing Cleanser

Sheer Cover Duo Concealor in Medium/Tan

Pencil Me In eyeliner in Emerald City (green)

Pur-Lisse Pur-Lip Comfort


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really looking to try the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls. Here is what I have for trade for it:


 Might be a little off topic here, but you can request the sample (actually a total of 2) from the Miss Jessie's site:

http://www.missjessies.com/shop/Free-Samples

They ask for a CC#, but you can just put 16 random numbers is there, and it'll still go through.


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What would you want for the georgia?


Send me a PM with the items you have up for trade. Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 12, 2012)

*UPDATED:*

*Full Size:*

*-Sheer Cover Eyeshadow Palette*

*-YBF Automatic Eyebrow Pencil in Universal Taupe **PENDING*

*-Natural Eyeshadow Palette (From Rue21 its an exact dupe for Too Faced Natural Palette)*

*-ProClaim Glossing Polish Frizz Eliminating Shiner *

*-Beyond the Zone Pro Formula Noodle Head Smooth Your Curls Serum*

*-NYC Color Wheel Mosaic Face Powder in All Over Bronze Gold *

*-Vapour Organic Beauty Lipgloss in Hypnotic *

*-Maybelline Mineral Powder in True Peach *

*-Physician's Formula Blush in Rose Pearl (Swatched)*

*-Physician's Formula Bronze in Bronze Pearl (Swatched)*

*-Milani Eye Tech Eyeliner in Black*

*-NYX Tinted Lip Spa in Juicy (Swatched)*

*-ELF Eyelid Primer *

*-ELF Contouring Blush &amp; Bronzing Powder (Similar to NARS Orgasm/Laguna)*

*-Philosophy Lit from Within Cream Blush*

*-Victoria's Secret Midnight Kiss Body Shimmer*

*-Maybelline 24 Hour Tattoo Eyeshadow in Bad to the Bronze (Swatched color)*

*-Maybelline Babylips in Peach Kiss (swatched color)*

*Deluxe Samples:*

*-Stila Lip glaze in Camera, Lights, &amp; Action  (From Birchbox) *

*-Clarisonic Refreshing Gel Cleanser (2X)*

*-M.A.D. Delicate Daily Moisturizer*

*-Neutrogena Visibly Bright Facial Cleanser*

*-Clinique Rosy Cream Blush (Swatched)*

*Foil Samples*

*-Miss Jessie's Original Super Slip Sudsy Shampoo*

*-Miss Jessie's Original Creme de la Creme Conditioner *

*-Aveeno Living Color Shampoo/Conditioner *

*-Colorscience Glow &amp; Go Travel Puff*

*Nail Polishes:*

*-Sinful Colors in Frenzy, Unicorn, &amp; Snow Me White*

*-Cynthia Rowley in a pearly white (no name)*

*-Color Club in Disco Nap*

*-Sally Hansen in Trust Mauve (For Nails to grow)*

*Perfume Samples:*

*-Oscar de la Renta in Love*

*-Arquiste L'Etrog *

*Wishlist:*

*-Simple Towlettes (makeup-remover)*

*-Any jewelmint pieces*

*-DDF Brightening Cleanser ***** PENDING*

*-Stila Set &amp; Correct Baked Powder *

*-Philosophy Love Sweet Love Perfume Sample*


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 12, 2012)

So it looks like Im getting two of the Pixi Lip Stains in my birchbox's so Im definetly down for trading one of them. any takers?


----------



## Jennabean (Aug 12, 2012)

From Birchbox I have: Eye Rock Designer Liner (2) Caldrea Hand Soap (2) Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (3) Oscar Blandi lavender smoothing shampoo Dr Jart water fuse BB 2 ml (2) Stila lip glaze in camera Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (2) Sheer Glo shimmer lotion theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Color Club Foil Collection - Disco Nap Stila classic smoky eye sample Showstoppers Tape Gossip Girl notecards Â  Also: Urban Decay 24/7 Shadow pencil in clash 0.088oz Senna dual ended lip gloss in Moondance from glossybox Sebastian color ignite multi tone shampoo and conditioner from glossybox vbeaute - buying time, eye never, and lite up from glossybox Sephora Age Defy moisture cream SPF 15 0.169 fl oz Julep nail polish in Hayden Julep nail polish fast dry top coat Ulta Amped Lashes Volume mascara in jet black 0.14 oz BareMinerals dual ended Flawless Definition mascara and Flawless Definition Volumizing mascara in black BareMinerals After Party Eyecolor (gilded bronze, size small) (used once) Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion 1 fl oz Clinique moisture surge extended thirst relief 1 oz Oscar de la renta rollerball perfume from Sample Society 3 ml Prada Candy perfume sample 1.5 ml (sprayed once to smell) Thierry Muglar Alien perfume sample 1.5 ml MyGlam March makeup bag MyGlam makeup brush and holder from March bag Â  I'm looking for: Ellis Faas in L 205 or L 301 Sumita Brow Fix brow base PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line Primer PIXI Beauty Beauty Blush SHU UEMURA Art of Hair anything Twistband hair ties I'm open to other offers!


----------



## amandah (Aug 12, 2012)

*My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet), Portia (swatched), America (used for 1 manicure)

Essie - Turquoise &amp; Caicos (used for 1 manicure), Coral Reef (used for 1 manicure), Red Nouveau (never used)

Color Club - Disco Nap (swatched)

*Benefit*

Mini Sizes I got in their Big 10 kit -Dandelion blush, Ooh La Lift, Erase Paste &amp; Stay Don't Stray (New, never opened) Benetint, Posietint &amp; Highbeam (swatched on back of clean hand)

Full Sized Bella Bamba Powder (Brand new)

*Makeup*

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once)

Full Size - bare minerals warmth and mineral veil (both used maybe 2 or 3 times)

MAC Eyeshadow in Rondelle (size is 1.5g/.05 oz, swatched once)

Full Size - stila Liquid Liner in Curacao (swatched once)

jouer moisture tint in pearl (.17 fl oz, swatched a tiny bit)

*Hair*

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (1 fl oz foil packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (.46 fl oz packet)

Keracolor Sample from MyGlam

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

*Misc*

All Belle False Lashes in Orange Queen

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

Wonderstruck perfume vial

*Wish List*

the Balm Stainiac

July MyGlam bag (just the bag)

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors)

BeautyFix - cuticle conditioner

Oscar de la Renta - live in love

Pixi Shadow pencil

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Aug 12, 2012)

*My Wishlist:*

MyGlam August Makeup Bag

Circus by Andrea Choice (Orange or Purple)

ILIA lipsticks (Other than Bang Bang)

SheaTerra Organics Whipped Body Cream (Especially Marula!)

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Black

Tarte LipSurgence 

***BEWARE of SWAPLIFTER, ALISON SEIFERT (seifertam) from INDIANA. *

Newly added items are in *ORANGE*.

*What I have for Trade:* 

*BIRCHBOX*

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Miss Jessie's Curl Meringue

Commodyne Tanning Wipes Intensive Uniform Color x2

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner

Borghese Moisture Intensifier

Redken Shine Brillance Hair Spray

*GLOSSYBOX/MYGLAM*

Nume Hydro Punch Conditioner

Nail Bling

*FULL SIZE*

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Potion Vintage Bottle - on hold

Lancome Rouge in Love Lipstick in Cocoa Couture (swatched once)

*NAIL POLISH*

China Glaze Crackle Polishes: _Lilac, Lightening Bolt, Broken Hearted_


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 12, 2012)

edited


----------



## TeamB13 (Aug 12, 2012)

```

```
Hi all! I'm new to this site so if you have positive feedback I'm willing to ship first and send you a delivery confirmation # before you ship. I'm only looking to swap in the U.S. right now please and I would appreciate delivery confirmation in return as well. Thanks so much! Everything is brand new and sealed unless noted otherwise. Okay now to the fun part... What I have: Full Size: Julep Daylight Defense SPF 30 (swatched a small pea size amount on my hand once) Julep Elixir (used 2 drops)- I'm really debating whether I want to give this one up, so I will be picky with what I trade it for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Samples: Beauty Fixation Makeup Removers Comodynes Hydra Tanning Face Moisturising Summer Glow (2 packets) Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets) DDF Brightening Cleanser (again not sure whether I want to part with this or use it, but will trade for the right offer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) What I'm looking for: Butter London (looking for lots of different colors) Julep (any colors I don't have- let me know if you want my list of colors I need... It's a lot to type here lol) Deborah Lippmann (again, looking for many different colors) Nfu Oh OPI Rainbow Connection Holographic polishes or glitter polishes in general (open to suggestions) Lush! Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Olive Harvey Prince Hello Viva La Juicy Viva La Juicy La Fleur Beauty Blender Melvita Floral Water I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of now. Open to ideas! I'm willing to trade multiple samples for one full size or trade you a full size for multiple samples as long as it's fair to both of us. Okay if interested in anything PM me please. Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited: I couldn't figure out how to use the cross out feature for the things I've traded on the iPad... So I just deleted what's no longer available


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 12, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list! *






*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

*Stila *Jewel Palette (colors are just not for me)

*DDF* Brightening cleanser

*Deborah Lippmann* Glitter in the air (Swatched 1x)

*Butter London* Queen Vic (Swatched 1x)

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Color Club* Jackie Oh (full size)

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice

*Pedix* heel rescue balm

*Yu-be *moisturizing skin cream

*Juicy Couture* Viva la juicy la fleur (x2)

*Comodynes* Self Tanning Intensive

*Comodynes *Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Ada* Bronzer in peach (received one in a birchbox after I traded for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

*Bobbi Brown* Extreme Party mascara (deluxe sample. received in trade and I have way too much mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

*Perfekt* Lash Perfection Gel- .01 oz
*sebastian *color ignite shampoo 1.7 fl oz
*sebastian *color ignite conditioner 1.65 oz

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa *clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

*Revlon* matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

*things I would LOVE*:

Cleanwell hand sanitizing wipes

Larabar Uber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

perfume atomizers

WEIâ„¢ Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask

Bumble and Bumble surf spray

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

nail polish remover wipes

Shea Terra Body Butters

RGB polish in Dew or Minty

algenist eye renewal balm

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## andsgrl (Aug 12, 2012)

I have:

Manna Sheer Glo shimmer Lotion

Oscar de la Renta Live in Love

Laura Geller lipstick Caribbean Kiss

Harvey Prince Yogini

Apothederm Stretch mark cream

ecotints glistening lip moisturizer in rose quartz (from eco emi box last month)

Julep nail polish in Leah

Comodynes self tanning towelettes

Dr. Jart Beauty Balm

Looking for-

stila or jouer lip glosses

purple eyeshadows

natural skin care samples

Kiehls Abyssine w/o sunscreen

Julep nail polishes in reds or purples, partly used is fine. 

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Does anyone know how to insert an image but that the person has to click on the word to open up the image?

I have seen this when other gals post their Birchboxes and make it into spoilers.

Thank you!


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey girls! I'm pretty actively seeking  *Oscar Blandi Jasmine Conditioner *from this month's BB! PM me if you're trading, and I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Might be a little off topic here, but you can request the sample (actually a total of 2) from the Miss Jessie's site:
> ...


 I know, but last time I checked, they don't have the Quick Curls as a sample option :-(


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 13, 2012)

*updated!*


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*


Color Club Disco Nap (May)
John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (July) x 2

Stila Lip Glaze in Lights (would really like a different color; July)
Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer (May)
Comodyne Self-Tanning Towlettes (2; June)
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (August)
Oscar Blandi Jasmine Shampoo (August)
Eye Rock Designer Liner (August)
Caldrea Hand Soap (August)

*MyGlam:*


NuMe HydroPunch (July)
Juicy Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer (July)
Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain (Swatched once; July)
Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum (August)
S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glama-ZOID! Eyeshadow (August)

*Sample Society: *


Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (July)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronzed (swatched once; July)
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria/White Glimmer (July)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *


The All Natural Face Vegan Eye Shadow in Lemon Ice (July)
Aura Cacia Aromatherapy Deck (July)
Aura Cacia Sweet Orange 100% Pure Essential Oil (July)
Mighty Leaf Ice Tea in Calypso Mango (July)
The Tea Forte 3 pack; Cherry Marzipan, Cucumber Mint &amp; Honey Yuzu (July)

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)
Tender Gloss Lipstick in Citron (July)
Blush in Classy (July)
Silver Pocket Mirror (July, a little banged up, came to me that way but definitely still useable)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)
Senna Mineral Eye Shadow Trio in Cocoa Nudes (July)

*Julep:*


Audrey Polish (July)

*Sircle Samples:*


NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Cocoa (swatched once and sanitized)

*Little Black Bag:*


Redken Protective Straitening Lotion


*Wishlist:*


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask (BB July)
Harvey Prince Hello (BB July)

boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ (BB July)

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June)

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)

Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal
DDFÂ® Brightening Cleanser (BB August)
FusionBeauty LashFusion XLâ„¢ (BB August)
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo (BB August)
PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line (BB August)
Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover (BB August)
CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes (BB August)
TALIKA Oil-Free Lash Conditioning Cleanser (BB August)
PIXI Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen (BB August)
Beauty Fixation Tinted Lip Conditioner (BB August)
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream (BB August)
TALIKA Lipocils Expert (BB August)
Beauty Fixation Nail Polish Touch-Up (BB August)
Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer (SS August)
Elemental Herbology Cool &amp; Clear Facial Cleanser (SS August)
Jane Iredale Longest Lash Thickening and Lengthening Mascara (SS August)

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddave (Aug 13, 2012)

I just received dark brown Stila eye liner in my August BB and would love to trade for a blue or purple Stila eyeliner! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bethm (Aug 13, 2012)

All items are new unless otherwise noted (not everything is included in the photos) ...

Nail Stuff

Zoya Creamy (full-size -- swatched)

Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)

Julep Polish -- Glenn (both swatched)        

Deborah Lippman Private Dancer (full-size Sample Society) -- only looking to trade for another DL or perhaps Butter London polish (new only)   

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

Matrix Design Pulse "Hard Lock" 2.1 oz extra strong hold hairsprary

Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)

Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)

Biosilk Dry Clean Shampoo 5.3 oz (full-size)

Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (large packet -- 1 oz)

Wen Sweet Almond Mint Cleansing Condition (2 oz)

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)

Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder

bareMinerals Big &amp; Bright Eyeliner in Midnight (full-size) PENDING

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Jane Iredale Longest Lash Mascara Black Ice (Sample-size 3g)

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil Sangria/White Glimmer -- Looking to trade for maybe a nude lip liner preferably Vincent Longo but will consider others

Other

Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)

Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)

A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)

M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz, Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz

Viva La Juicy La Fleur Sample Vial 

Very Random

2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)

Wishlist

**Cranberry Toner** (from Sample Society, I believe)

Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Products

Light pink lipstick such as MAC Viva Glam Lady Gaga

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm that was in July Glossybox

Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask

Elemental Herbology Facial Glow / Other Facial Masks

Michael Kors leg shine

Anti-Aging Eye Creams

Nip + Fab Dry Leg Fix

Newly listed items in purple

_Pretty much open so just ask!! _


----------



## Marshmelly (Aug 13, 2012)

Here are the current samples or full size products that I have up for trade/sale. Will ship to US only. Please message me if you are interested in anything! 

*BIRCHBOX*


pixi Lid Last shadow pen in "Graphite Glint" (NEW from August BB)

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner

Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelettes (2)

Kahina Giving Beauty Facial Lotion (packet)

NUXE Huile Prodigieuse Multi-Usage Dry Shimmer Oil (small bottle)

Lash Card (2)

Liv Grn Eau De Parfum

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck Eau De Parfum


*MYGLAM*


Premier Biox Anti-Aging Complex Intensive Treatment Cream (packet)

Freeman Facial Enzyme Mask in Pineapple (packet)


*OTHER SAMPLES*


AHAVA Time To Hydrate Essential Day Moisturizer (packet)

NUXE Aroma-Perfection Purifying Cleansing Gel (packet)

Supersmile Quikee Whitening Breath Freshening On-the-Go (packet)

de-luxe Rosemary Mint Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (packet)

Smashbox Photo Finish Targeted Pore &amp; Line Primer (packet)

mark. calm &amp; composed Super-Soothing Moisturizer (packet)

mark. matte chance Mattifying Lotion (packet)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (packets)

Aveeno Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub (travel size tube)



*FULL SIZE* (for sale or trade)


Kiss Nail Dress Stickers in "Cocktail" 

NYX Roll On Shimmer in "Taupe"

Tantowel Look Good Naked Self-Tan Towelette (5 pk)

Maybelline Great Lash Lots of Lashes Mascara (2)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Controlled Lightening Spray

Clean &amp; Clear Morning Burst Skin Brightening Facial Cleanser



*WISHLIST*


Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment
ModCloth headband
Perfume samples with a spray top
hand creams
lip balms

Kerastase samples
alcohol-free face masks (samples or full size)
nail polishes in neutrals/pinks/light shades etc ("office safe" colors)
...and who knows what else? Send me your trade list if you're interested in anything I have!

*Successful swaps with*:


nikita8501 
stellar136

KristantheGreat


----------



## heatwebb000 (Aug 13, 2012)

This is my list of things I would trade:

bare minerals cell renewal night serum 2 card samples and a .10oz sample

miracle worker anti-aging concentrate .25 oz

yu.be body lotion .17oz sample

ole henriksen african red tea serum /10 oz sample

jurlique herbal recovery gel .06oz sample

bascia nightly hydration .75oz sample

md skin 4-1 treatment dry/normal 1 application

kollagen intensiv 4.0 oz used once

halle pure orchid perfume 1.0 oz used twice

orofluido .17 oz sample

yes to blue berries intensive skin repair serum 1 oz

yes to blue berries eye firming treatment .5oz

I am open to new things so just let me know if you want anything.


----------



## Wida (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a just a few items to trade.  All of them are brand new and not tested or swatched (except the Tarte).

Pixi Beauty Blush in Rosy Rouge (Full size from August BB) - I really would love to trade this for a Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen!

Jouer Moisturizing lip Gloss in Wind (sample from July BB)

DDF Brightening Cleanser (2 oz. from August BB)

Stila Nail Polish in Kitten (Gold glitter from Sircle Samples - .25 oz)

Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion (.1 oz from July BB)

Deluxe sample of DKNY Be Delicious (.24 oz from a gift set I got - not a spray top but it's a cute mini bottle that looks just like the full size)

I don't know how anybody would feel about this but I have a Tarte lipsurgence in Adored that I used once. The color just wasn't for me, and it has mint/menthol in it which I'm highly sensitive to, especially on my lips.  I've sanitized it if anybody is interested.

Wish list:

Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen - please!

Long lasting Eyeliners in any color but black

Tinted lip balms

Body lotions, foot creams, hand creams, etc.


----------



## lorizav (Aug 13, 2012)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837

Added Stila mascara, Dirt Luxe scrub, talika eye makeup remover


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Aug 13, 2012)

Updated list in trade thread and in signature.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

U.S. trades only...Items are new and unused, unless specified...If new to swapping with me, I'd prefer to use DC on both ends! I'd prefer to stick to my wishlist, ladies...but that leaves almost everything but the kitchen sink! Please and thanks.. 






*FULL SIZE ITEMS:*


Julep Jessica *PENDING* 
Julep Base Coat *PENDING*

Julep Fast Dry Top Coat *PENDING*

Essie BFF Best Boyfriend - used for a mani x1
Essie Shine of the Times *HOLD*

Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Quick Brick - metallic red
Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Nail Polish in Jumpin Jade - metallic forest green

Kiss Nail Dress Fashion Strips in Black/Silver animal print *PENDING* 
Yes to Carrots C Me Blush Lip Tint in Coral Sunshine
Stila Lip Glaze in Lights (BB July) *HOLD*

theBalm Nude Tude Palette - opened to look at, but I overindulged/overspent and probably won't use this frequently as I'm hooked on my Naked 2 palette and a few others...will be picky; looking for hair/makeup swap for this *PENDING*




*SAMPLES FROM VARIOUS BOXES/GWP/STORES:*


Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protector Sunscreen SPF 42 7mL/.23 oz *PENDING* 
Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Lotion Face/Body SPF 60 7mL/.23 oz *PENDING*


Murad Essential-C Eye Cream 4mL/.14 oz *PENDING* 
Korres Sunscreen Face Cream SPF 30 10mL/.34 oz 
Kinerase Restructure Firming Face Cream(GB) *PENDING*


Kate Somerville CytoCell Energizing Treatment 5mL/.16 oz

Dermaquest ZinClear SPF 30 1 oz
True anti-aging Radiance Revealing Complex 5mL/.17 oz
Suki Balancing Regimen 2 sets of 5 packets ea
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisture Treatment .84 oz *HOLD* 

Oscar De La Renta Live in Love(SS - deluxe mini bottle)

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (GB)
Alterna UV Fluide .25 oz *PENDING* 
Alterna Boho Waves spray .85 fl. oz *PENDING*

Ojon Damage Reverse Conditioner 1 fl. oz
Pureology AntiFade Complex Shampoo/Conditioner/Treatment packets .25 oz ea
Glamour Lash Card
Besame Crimson Rouge - swatched x1; super pretty, but too red for my skin tone
Benefit Dandelion blush .1 oz/3.0 g - swatched x1
BareMinerals Mineral Veil Original SPF 25 .75 g/.03 oz - looks too light for my skin, so unopened and unused


*JULY GLOSSYBOX:*


Ofra Universal Brow Pencil
Senna Double Dose Lip Lacquer - Double Dipped(pink/coral and swatched coral x1)
 Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo
Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner
Caswell-Massey Almond &amp; Aloe Hand/Body Emulsion packets




*Wishlist:*

*Tarte Lights! Camera! Lashes* Mascara

*Lancome Hypnose* Mascara

*Comodynes Tan Towelettes*

*Boscia* Cleanser/Black Mask

*Kiehl's Creme De Corps/Avocado Eye cream*/Midnight Recovery

*Philosophy* *Microdelivery* Body Wash/Purity Made Simple/Hope in a Jar

*Caudalie* Cleansing Water/other products...try me!

*Night Creams/moisturizers*

*Body creams/butters*

*Lip glosses/Balms* - pinks, corals, peaches (like Jouer in Peony, *Birchbox Pink*, Revlon Papaya, UD Pocket Rocket Colin)...try me

*Color Club* - Age Of Aquarius, Clambake Coral, Blue Ming, Hydrangea Kiss, Almost Famous, Mrs. Robinson

*China Glaze* - Prey Tell, Agro, Manhunt, Harvest Moon, Stone Cold, Lux and Lush, First Mate, Glittering Garland, Grape Juice

*Julep* - Robin, Megan, Emily, Brooke, Anne, Morgan, Yuma, Mischa, Chelsea

*Essie* - Fear or Desire, Mojito Madness, Beach Bum Blue, Mesmerized, Wrapped in Rubies, Pink-A-Boo, Merino Cool, Ladylike...try me on blues, greens, purples, reds

*Zoya* - Fergie, Jem, Sooki, Mitzi, Charla, Julieanne, Edyta, Tiffany, Ibiza, Happi, Shawn, Opal...Beach/Surf collection!

*OPI - *Just Spotted the Lizard, Smitten with Mittens, Lincoln Park After Dark, Dutch Ya Just Love OPI, Gouda Gouda Two Shoes, Mer-Maid for Each Other, If the Blue Fits, 

*Hair stuff* - *Amika Obliphica!!!! Miss Jessie's, Gloss Moderne, *Serums/oils, creams.. try me!! Looking for moisturizing products..

*Makeup* - baked products, eye shadows, pigments,  gel liners, UD liners, *setting spray*, powder illuminators, clear lip liner, pink/coral blushes....Tarte, UD, Revlon, Too Faced, ELF, Maybelline, Milani, L'Oreal, Smashbox, Korres, Cargo....try me!!!

Benefit Lemon Aid

*Perfumes -* Taylor Swift Wonderstruck, *Harvey Prince*, Thierry Mugler Angel/Alien, *Viktor &amp; Rolf*Flowerbomb, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Lolita Lempicka,  Juicy Coutoure, Bvlgari Omnia line

*Men's products* - colognes and facial products, try me!!


----------



## brio444 (Aug 13, 2012)

Updated trade list, added most of my August birchboxes....

Perfume:

Philosophy Amazing Grace 10ml rollerball (this is a full size roller ball, I believe) - holding

Clean - Warm cotton, 2 vial cards

Wonderstruck vial card (I think I have 3 of these)

Juicy Couture vial card

Kat von D adora vial card

Juicy Fleur from August BB 

Skin stuff/makeup:

Jurlique - moisture replenishing day cream, 15 mL

Kiehl's clearly corrective dark spot solution - I opened the box/card thing.  I don't know why.  I have no dark spots, so I'm not even sure why I was looking.  4mL

bare minerals deluxe foundation sample - small jar of medium beige with info card and mini kabuki brush 

Laura Mercier foundation primer (plain, not illuminating) .5oz

Jouer LMT from July SS, bronzed, 5mL (I think??)

Vincent Longo double ended lip pencil - grape/lavender lite, full-size, swatched on hand

Ofra eyebrow pencil "universal" color

Senna lip gloss - chocolate cherry

Comodynes tanning towelettes (intensive) x2

Comodynes face moisturizing summer glow (3mL packet) x2

Eyerock designer liner (pack of 4 sticker sets)

Hair:

Nick Chavez volumizing shampoo 2oz

Tresseme split remedy shampoo/conditioner 1oz. each

garnier fructis color shield foil packets.34 fl oz

Amika oliphica hair oil treatment with argan oil 10mL - opened and used once before I realized it was had a silicone in it! - 

Living proof no frizz styling treatment "striaght making for think to coarse hair" .33 oz packet 

Sebastian Shampoo and conditioner from July glossybox

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing cream (1.6 oz) 

Nails:

Zoya, fullsize, Tracie (swatched)
Impress purple set from Influenster Mom box

Impress Red set

Incoco set from BB, I think - black and glitter snakeskin (I think? maybe some other animal print?)

WISHLIST:

kerastase crystalliste collection (or whatever that was called from the BB gossip girl boxes)

eyeko fat eye sticks, old gold (have petrol already)

I'm a silicone-free hair girl, so other non-silicone things are a maybe

Miracle skin transform 

Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Dry Oil Or (gold shimmery one)

modcloth headband

*the pumpkin/lavender fragrance from BB!*

By Terry creme de rose lifting cream 

Shea Terra - vanilla or another?  not lavender.  

tarte lipsurgence - most colors

Jouer LMT in pearl or opal

FAB shave cream 

light pearly/shimmery eyeshadows

Try me!


----------



## Laura Marie (Aug 14, 2012)

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 
 Stila lip glaze in Camera

 Stila lip glaze in Action

 Boscia BB Cream
*WEI Pomegranate buffing beads (2 small packets)*

*Stila sample card (includes 10 in 1 BB balm, concealer and foundation in shade WARM)*


*LIPS*


Tarte Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote (Brand New) 
TheBalm Plump your Pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion My Fruit (Brand New still sealed)
TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (Full Size, still sealed, no box)
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Copacabana Coffee (used once)


*FACE*


Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new) 
CoverGirl Classic Color Blush in Rose Silk (brand new still in packaging)
Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (Used 3 sheets)
Benefit Thrrrob blush (swatched twice)
Tarte Mineral Bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11 OZ
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush (Brand new)


*EYES*


TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)

Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose (swatched twice)

MAC mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial (No box from a kit)
They're Real Mascara brand new NO BOX
Urban Decay Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX


*HAIR*


Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz (Brand New) 


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence*

*PIXI beauty lip &amp; line*

*PIXI beauty lip blush*

*Eyeko Fat eye stick in Chocolate*

*Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment*

*Blushes*

*Too Faced Leopard Bronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the WEI Golden Root purifying mud mask (and pomegranate buffing beads) that I might consider trading for a hot ticket item on my wish list. The rest of my trade list is as follows:

*UPDATED 8/14/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

LUSH Lustre Dusting Powder (sample pot, given to me at an event. I opened it to take a peek but never used it.)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila Sample Card with HD Beauty Balm and Stay All Day  Foundation &amp; Concealer in warm

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Ada Golden Bronzer (swatched once) 

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint (from BB)

Dr. Jart BB cream - I have 3 of the small tubes and 1 of the larger replacement tubes .33 fl oz (sampled once)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne X 2 (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched once)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

TOCCA spray fragrance vials. Some of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack &amp; unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

Dior Extase Mascara 

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 14, 2012)

Updated my list

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127836/lisas-trade-list-updated-8-14-12


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 14, 2012)

*Updated list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 14, 2012)

***UPDATED YET AGAIN!*


----------



## beautyandbrains (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a Pixi Shadow Pen in Shell Sheen up for trade (Full Size, Brand New in Box). It came in both my boxes in the same color this month so I'm hoping to trade my duplicate for something different. I'd be interested in the Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, the other full size Pixi products this month, the Stila Smudge liner or just try me!


----------



## lady41 (Aug 14, 2012)

*here is my trade list* 
*laure geller blush n brighten in apricot berry (fullsized new, compact a little banged up been setting in my drawer awhile)*

*juliette has a gun perfume sample in midnight oud*

*stila lip glaze in tropica punch (new)*

*chella anti-fatigue eye mask kit (one time use)*

*impress press on manicure in velvet rope*

*anastasia hydrafull gloss in MOI  (fullsized new)*

*myglam gloss in 01 (really want to trade this for the 02 shade)*

*lacoste perfume sample (sephora sample)*

*buxom lash mascara in blackest black (fullsized new)*

*2 foil sample packetts of supergoop sunscreen serum*

*tresemme freshstart dry shampoo (full sized)*

*china glaze polish in full spectrum (new)*

*laura mercier foundation primer (deluxe sample)*

*color club polish in disco nap*

*cellceuticals photo defense spf 55 ( beauty army sample)*

*stainiac tint (bb sample)*

*demeter roll on perfume oil in clean skin*

*philosophy field of flowers perrfumed body lotion (deluxe sample)*

wishlist
WEI buffing beads!!!!!

amika hair oil

pixi lip and line

boscia bb cream!!!!

gloss moderne hair mask

I love tarte and too faced try me


----------



## arendish (Aug 14, 2012)

For trade:
Senna Cosmetics Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Sugar &amp; Spice - full size (July GB)
Ofra Eyebrow Pencil (Brown) - full size (July GB)
Cosmodynes Hydra Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow x2 (August BB) Traded
Arquiste Flor y Canto (BB)
Arquiste L'Etrog (BB)
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic (June GB)
Zoya - Zuza (used once)
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (1 mL foil packets) 1x pearl, 2x glow, 1x golden
Pretty Woman 3D Nails (set of 24) in Gold (I can send a picture if you want)
Shiseido Benefiance Cleanser, Softener, and Moisturizer (foil packets) with Facial Cotton Cloth

Wishlist:
Eyeko Skinny Liner in Olive
Other liquid liners (esp. waterproof)
Boscia BB Cream
Lipsticks (not glosses)
Eyeko Fat Stick in Satin Taupe/Old Gold
Gloss Moderne
Coral/pink creme eyeshadow

Pixi eyeshadow pen
I like lots of things, so throw something out there.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the myglam lipgloss in 02, I'm looking to trade for shade 01 (my trade list isn't accurate, I will update it after my BB and BA come) 

I also have the myglam eclos samples that I probably won't be using


----------



## stellar136 (Aug 14, 2012)

*UPDATED August 14th, 2012*

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLES FOR TRADE*

**Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX*

**Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet

**Bobbi Brown*- hydrating eye cream.05 oz packet

**E.L.F.*- Brightening eye pot- I have 2 colors but there is no color listed on package. They are a sparkly purple colors. They were swatched lightly 

*Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet

**Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML (From the sun safety kit)

**Dior*- deep hydration radical serum 2 ML foil packet

**Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.

**Sula beauty*- paint and peel nail polish in crush (purple) used twice. non-toxic polish

(http://sulabeauty.com/catalog/12/paint_peel_trend_collection) *PENDING*

**Jurlique*- herbal recovery gel 2ML PACKET "a restorative botanical concentrate to help renew skin vitality"

**Jurlique*- herbal recovery eye gel 2ML PACKET

**Matrix*- total results repair leave-in elixir .34 FL OZ packet  I have 2 but (1 is pending

* *Melvita* repairing night care 0.07 fl oz packet *PENDING*

* 2 *Costume National* Scent Intense cologne samples * BOTH .05 FLOZ  NEW BIRCHBOX MAN JULY *PENDING*

**Ruddy Water*- Blushed Fragrance towelette *NEW JULY GLOSSYBOX*PENDING*

**Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full *NEW

**Hydroxatone*- instanteffect 90 second wrinkle reducer- on the go singles 10 packets/each packet is 0.02 Fl oz.*NEW- NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE

**Clark's Botanicals* anti puff eye cream packet 1ML *PENDING*

**Clark's Botanicals* Nourishing youth serum packet 2ML *PENDING*

**Clinique* Happy perfume .14 FL OZ. mini spray bottle, not like a small vial. it's about 1 inch high and 1 inch think

**SHISEIDO*- Ultimate sun protection lotion for face and body SPF 60 PA+++ .23 FL OZ- Also from Sephora's sun safety kit 2012

*FULL SIZE FOR TRADE*

*1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz

**Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin) sealed

**Sally Hershberger*- Shampoo for Normal to thick hair 10 oz. bottle Never used

**Sally Hershberger*- Star Shine spray (4.2 fl oz)

**Victoria's Secret*- Beauty Rush lip gloss in Passion Fruit Pop, SEALED*PENDING*

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. Sealed

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed

**Mary Kay* 2-In-1 Body Wash &amp; Shave 6.5 oz sealed 

**Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X

**Maybelline* Define a Lash volume mascara - (Brownish black) - in package

**Senna Cosmetics-* Double dose Lip Laquer in Moondance-(like a gloss) *JULY GLOSSYBOX

**L'OREAL* double extend eye illuminator mascara in black crystal *NEW

**Lancome* L'Absolu Nu Replenishing &amp; Enhancing Lipcolor in Satin Toffee- tested 2x and sanitized *NEW* (Enhance your natural lip tone in a veil of shiny, translucent color.)

**Revlon* molten metal liquid eyeshadow in Copper Crush. (Rated 5.0 on makeup alley!) *NEW in box* *PENDING*

**MYGLAM* Glam Gloss-color 01-i'd say its a pretty coral pink. *NEW in box*

**MYGLAM- DEMETER-* Roll on perfume oil in Dragonfruit-*NEW* *PENDING*

**MISSHA*- perfect cover B.B. cream SPF 42 PA+++ NO.23- in box but used 3x to test out. 20ML FULL SIZE TUBE *NEW* *PENDING*

*MY WISH LIST*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Miss Jessie's quick curls

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products

Blinc products

Lorac self Tantalizer- body

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow

Melvita floral water

Liquid eyeliner

Any self tan products

Nars blush

pretty pink lipstick

Makeup forever products

Benefit products

Nars Daphne shadow

Any makeup really

*I don't really like perfume

*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 14, 2012)

*New in BOLD!!!*

*Birchbox:*
*Pixi Lip Line and Line Peony Pretty
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2
Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Supergioop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)*
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)
Blue and Pink Headphones
Jouer Birchbox Pink Lipgloss .06 fl oz
Stila Lip Gloss in Camera (been twisted to the top)


*Glossybox:*
*Alessandro Heel Rescue Balm*

*My Glam:*
*Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream and Face Serum*
Circus Nail Color in Yellow
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

*Julep*:
January(new)

*Look Bag:*

*Betsy Johnson Parfum*
Atopalm  .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


*Misc. through trades/store/etc:*
Lip gloss:
Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R
Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing lipgloss in Perky
Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss on Midnight Cowboy .12  fl oz
Nail Polish:
China Glaze Polish in Ray-diant and Towel Boy Toy (used once for accent nail)
Bronzer:
Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)

*Here is my wishlist:*   _*Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara*_   _*St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner*_   Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol, Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage   First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)   Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors, Guava    Redken Guts  Travel Size   Any color Bauble bracelet or any jewelry from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery   Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)   Zoya in Rory     Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones   Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish     I'm not very picky so try me!


----------



## MeanWife (Aug 14, 2012)

A+ trades with: FireNRice, skylola123, JadedBeauty, Ahkae, miss6aby, Mega789, heyitsrilee, princesscubby, PlayedInLoops, Heather4602, StellaSunshine, sihaya, MissLindaJean (x2), Mirandamanda, nfig, tevans, yanelib27, Denise Moya, kcrowebird, jenn80802000, awall18, bethm

* *

*BEWARE of Swaplifter eschwanda (Elizabeth in Florida)*

* *

What I have to OFFER: (all items are new, never used or opened, unless otherwise stated)

* *

*Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Murad skin perfecting lotion

- Murad oil-control SPF 15

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)

- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body

- Garnier BB cream (Light/Med &amp; Med/Deep)

- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)

- Comodynes self-tanning towlettes (x2)

- DHC Milky hair wax

* *

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Aveeno daily lotion, 1oz

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- TREsemme Split End Remedy, shampoo and conditioner

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Vichy eye makeup remover

- Borghese moisurizer

- Twist Tie hair bands (blue, purple, pink)

- Twist Tie headband (black, brown, blue, pink, orange, green)

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Bare Minerals mineral veil &amp; brush

- Befine night cream

- St. Tropez gradual tan, medium dark, LARGE 2.5 oz

- Sephora Super lisseur rides SPF 15, age defying moisturizer, 5ml

- Living Proof Frizz nourishing styling cream

- Ojon volumizing shampoo

- Bamboo Color Care, fade-proof fluide

- theBalm Stainiac tint

 

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio

- Harvey Prince: Ageless

- Harvey Prince: Hello

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman

- Gucci: Flora

- Cartier: Baiser Vole

* *

*Full Size Items*

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Nad's facial wax strips, box of 24 (used 2)

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- Pur-Lisse lip comfort moisurizer

- NYX Lipstick: Power

- Marbella felt tip liner pen: black

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

- Nail Bling: silver with pink hearts

- Urban Decay: eyeshadow primer potion

- Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner: Zero (black)

- Studio Gear lipstick: Cinnabar

- Birchbox ear buds

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, April metallic pink, May blue with pink lips, Gold clutch,  Jane Iredale gold bag

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner 

*My Wishlist* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
 

- Fresh Sugar tinted lip treatment (any color)                                               

- Philosophy moisturizers

- Porefessional                    

- StriVectin

- Ole Henrickson                                                     

- Lip Scrubs, body scrubs, Dirt Lemon scrub
- Stretch Mark or scar cream                             

- Sunscreen

- Redness reducer    

- Acne spot treament

- Nail polish: Zoya, Essie, Julep, or quick dry top coat                                      

- Open to other suggestions, especially high-end skin care and neutral/natural make-up colors

*Also willing to sell pieces or trade for gift cards*


----------



## lovepink (Aug 14, 2012)

*Updated 8/16/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know.  Shipping to US only.

*Face Products*


Burts Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml (*My Glam)* 
Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml (*My Glam)*

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*)
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*


Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*)

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml (*My Glam*)

*Hair Products*


N.4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect 1.45 fl oz used 4 squirts decided I like Perfect 10 better (*Birchbox)* 

*Lips*


â€‹My Glam Liploss in 02 BN (*My Glam*) would like 01 
â€‹Senna dual ended lipgloss in Double Dipped (pink/coral) 0.34 oz (full sized) (*Glossybox*)

*Misc*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes (*My Glam*)

Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; hart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Minteas Reboot Mints-Cocoa mate-3-4 mints missing.  I had one I think hubby had a few (*July Birchbox*)
OPI I Have A Herring Problem 1/8 fl oz 3.75 ml (swatched 1 nail)

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amou*nt* 

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it)

*Wish List*

*My Glam lip gloss in 01.  I received 02 and would like to swap or trade for 01!*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## Nisha760 (Aug 14, 2012)

What I Have:  Samples:    blenderclenser Sample Size from Birchbox  CellCeuticals Neo-Cell Micro-Resurfacing Skin Treatment sample size .33 fl 0z    Stirvectin EV Get Even Brightening Serum Deluxe Sample (BNIB)- 0.25 fl oz   ON HOLD

Latest Target Beauty Bag and all of its contents    

Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer

Beseme Crimson Rogue

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (2)

Every Drop Beauty SpatulaFullsized items:

Sheer Cover Lip to Lid Highlighter Tan BronzeModCloth Headband Red Polka Dot  Shea Sugar Body Scrub in Coconut Lime full sized  18 oz  Skintersection Intense Repair Creme full sized 2 fl oz  Julep Age Defying Hand Brightener full sized 3 fl oz (BNIB)   Julep Promgranate Body Scub full sized 4oz (BN) Julep Promgranate Body Creme full sized 4oz (BN)     Julep polishes: Alyson (BN) ,  Base Coat and Top CoatCoupons:Free L'Oreal Paris Hair Color (up to 9.99) Expires 3/31/2013  

Wishlist:

Demeter Dragon Fruit

Miss Jessie's Original Strech Silking Cream

Pixi Beauty Lip and Line

C Bigelow Methane Lip Shine

stila waterproof eye liner in bora bora and green 

Green Modcloth headband

I also love nail polish!

try me on anything


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have the following up for trade: 

*BirchBox: *

*Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy Le Fleur *

Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion

Stila palette In The Moment

BB earphones (one pink and blue &amp; one green and pink)

Staniac Beauty Queen 

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume vial

Kate Spade Twirl perfume vial

Arquiste Flor y Canto perfume vial

John Varvatos USA perfume vial 

Color Club in Disco Nap

*Sample Society:*

*Jane Iredale Longest Lash mascara .1 oz from August box*

DDF Ampyfying Elixir 

StriVectin SD .5 oz

Colorscience loose mineral travel puff in Illuminating Pearl Powder

*The Soap Box:*

*10.00 gift certificate (one time code that doesnt expire)*

Flip Flop Fizzy

Sparkle Me body spray

Dry Shampoo - 1 oz

*Klutchclub:*

Kristin McGees Power Yoga DVD

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - 3 ml tube

Body Language $25.00 gift card (no minimum purchase)

*Other: *

*Julep The Best Pedi Creme Ever  *

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream

Freemans Facial Hydration Mask Goji Berry

Perricone MD Firming Neck Therapy .25 oz

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil Free Lotion 3 ml 

*Full size misc: *

ybf plum noir eye liner 

UD Primer Potion Eden 

*My current wishlist: *

*Eyeko eyeliner black *

*Pixi Lid and Lash *

any Kerastase product

Boscia BB cream 

beautyblender 

Pangea Organics products --&gt; especially toner and facial mask

Shea Terra Organics products 

Benefit Posietint 

*Please message me if interested! And let me know what you have even if its not on my wishlist.*

*I don't mind sending pics if asked.  *

*Thanks!*


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 14, 2012)

***Updated 8/21/12** (new items in blue!)*

All products are unused or unopened unless otherwise noted.  Pictures of all products are available upon request.  Feel free to private message me with any questions or offers!  Im open to all offers, but I like blinc mascara, Pangea Organics Lip Balm

bb creams, and hair products.  Thanks!!!

*Hair:*

Number4 Hydrating Shampoo (full size, used 2x)

Number4 Hydrating Conditioner (full size, used 2x)

Number 4 blow dry lotion (full size, used 2x)

Number 4 super comb prep and protect (1.45 fl. Oz.)

Devacurl Set up and Above (full size, used 1x)

Ojon Volume Advance Voluminzing Conditioner (1 fl. Oz.)

Orofluido beauty elixir for hair (.17 fl. Oz.)

Bamboo color care (.25 fl. Oz.)

Fekkai Technician color care shampoo (.30 fl. Oz.)

Abba pure moisture shampoo (.25 fl. Oz.)

*Nails:*

Color Club, age of Aquarius (.25 fl. Oz.)

*Body/Face:*

DDF Brightening Cleanser (2 fl. oz)

Origins modern friction (.17 fl. Oz.)

Origins A Perfect World (.17 fl. oz.)

Kiehlâ€™s overnight biological peel (.17 fl. Oz.)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (.5 fl. Oz.)

Laboratoire remede, gentle mineral exfoliant (.07 fl. Oz.)

Pangea Organics Facial scrub (.17 fl. Oz.)

Cerave Hydrating Cleanser (1 fl. Oz.)

Nivea good-bye cellulite serum (2.5 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees Rosemary Mint Shampoo Bar (.80oz)

Burtâ€™s bees poison ivy soap (.80 oz)

Burtâ€™s bees all in one wash (1 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees weatherproofing lip balm (full size)

Bath and Body Works Twisted Peppermint Body Lotion (8 oz.)

Bath and Body Works twisted peppermind triple moisture body cream (8 oz.)

Cerave hydrating cleanser (1 fl. oz.)

Get Fresh Spa Body Creme (single use packet)

Get Fresh Feet Foot Scrub (single use packet)

Wei pomegranite buffing beads (.02 oz)

*Makeup:*

Ulta eye shadow quad, colors: Iceland, flutter, cherry bomb, chianti

Clinique color surge eye shadow trio, colors: sable, sparkling sage, day break

Silta smokey eye card from birchbox

Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in bronze (.07 fl. oz)

*Lips:*

Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss

Sephora brillant lip gloss in feverish fushcia (.5 fl oz) (swatched on clean hand to test color)

Ulta dual ended lip gloss in siren and starlet (full size)

Sephora brillant lip gloss in rosy glow (.23 fl. oz)

Clinque different lipstick in tenderheart (full size)

Stila lip glaze in lights (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

Exude lip creme in nude (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

*Perfume:*

Bath and Body works twisted peppermint body mist (8 fl. oz.)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels heavenly (2.5 fl. oz.)

Viva La Juicy- La fleur (.05 fl. oz)

*Misc:*

Birchbox ear buds in pink and blue


----------



## Max88 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Updated 08-14-12. PM me if interested!*

*Birchbox*


Color Club Polish-Blue Ming .25 fl. oz.
Dr. Jart BB Multi-Action Skincare &amp; Makeup .1 fl. oz *NEW* 
Viva La Juicy La Fleur .05 fl. oz. *NEW*

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 


*Glossybox*


Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Hair Mask 1.7 fl. oz. 
Beauty Addicts Showoff Mascara .39 oz.(Full-size)

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream 2.0 fl. oz.
Wella Moisturizing Hair Treatment .84 fl. oz.
Alessandro Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm 1.0 fl. oz.

Senna Lipgloss-Chocolate Cherry .34 oz(Full-size)
Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo 1.7 fl. oz.
Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 fl. oz

*Julep*


Julep's Best Pedi Creme Ever 2 fl. oz.(Full-sise)
Julep Nail Polish in Kate (Full-size) 


*Other*


Make Up For Ever Micro Finish Power .035 oz 
Zoya Polish-Erika .5 fl. oz.(Full-size)

Zoya Polish-Midori .5 fl. oz.(Full-size)


*Wishlist*


Senna Mineral Eyeshadow Trio-Cocoa Nudes, Medallion, or Satin Doll
Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter-any scent
Figs and Rouge Balm-any scent 
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner in Olive
Julep/Zoya Nail Polishes in matte colors
Natural lip balms

Great trades with: Kristinexoxox, LyndaV


----------



## mega789 (Aug 14, 2012)

_UPDATED! (8-09-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 2x Viva La Juicy - *La Fleur*

* Stila* - forever your curl mascara

* pixi* - lip &amp; line swatched once to see color (color No.5 Nearly Natural) I'm hoping for another color

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning 

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

*  Other products (New unless specified)*

*  N4 - * Hydrating shampoo bottle (1.5 oz) will last a long time since they are very concentrated and should be used with lots of water

  *N4* - Masque packets (2x) 2-3 uses per packet 

*  Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

*  Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

*  MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

*  Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

*  karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* Korean products* 

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

Skin Food - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

* The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - * 

Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

In Yang - sleeping repair pack

* Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

* O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** ** *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*









*Wish List:*

*Wei products (have yet to try)*

*Miss Jessie's products*

*Shu Uemura hair products*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Gloss Moderne gloss serum*

*Jouer lip definer*

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

*Marula the Leakey Collection pure marula oil*

Weleda Wild Rose smoothing day cream

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.

****Excellent trades with *MeanWife, SleepyKat, miss6aby,** **tameloy, Ampym, onthecontrary, javagirl87, yanelib27, Amber Barrera, KyleeLane, missionista, Auntboo, vogliadivintage, NicoleRoyer, mszJessica, **Jennabean, Ching Chang (2x), heather4602, MissLindaJean (2x), eclipsechick08, Scooby384, thriftintogear, tessak, kcrowebird, tray5335, tinkerbll695**.* 

Thanks ladies!!!****


----------



## hrseangel (Aug 14, 2012)

If anyone would like to trade their *PIXI Lip Blush in Purity* I would love to trade you. I still have not gotten my BB or MYGLAM yet this month.


----------



## duckygirl (Aug 14, 2012)

updated.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi! Â I'm new to this site and I have had a few very very great transactions and I'm excited for more. Â Typically I look through other people lists then I offer them my stuff, but I'm going to try posting what I have and see who's interested. Â Send me an offer if you see something on my list that you would like. Â Im really interested in a full size jour moisturizing tint in pearl. Â I also like sparkly things, lip glosses ... Basically Im a Girly girl that loves it all, loll. Here's a list of the items I have to trade (2) full size still finishing powder in gold s1L4-01 (1) full size smash box fusion soft lights in baked starburst (1) full size smash box artificial light in glow (1) full size urban decay loose pigment in shattered (in box) (1) color club nail polish in mini 954 blue-Ming Â 7 ml./ .25 fluid oz (1) boscia 25 sheet package green tea blotting linens (1) caress travel Tahitian renewal silencing body wash 2 oz Pm me if you have a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ching Chang (Aug 14, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## lauravee (Aug 15, 2012)

*Birchbox:*


Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur  
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum 30+ - one packet 


Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine (used one drop)  
Birchbox Man John Varvatos Sample

Harvey Prince Eau Flirt

Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream Sample Size (used 1x, mostly full sample) 
Kerastase Elixir Ultime Sample Size (used 2x) 

*MyGlam:*


Demeter Roll On Perfume - Clean Skin  

*Other:*


Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Rockstar (Full size but used, never sharpened, see photo) 
Sante Mascara Endless Lashes in Black - used 1x (sanitized with rubbing alcohol)
*Polish *


Zoya Yara - 2x

Zoya Rea - Swatched
Zoya Danni - 3x
Julep - Helena BN 
China Glaze Fast Track (1x)
Essie Brooch the Subject (1x)

Essie Borrowed and Blue (2x) 
Essie - Meet me at Sunset (2x) 

OPI Silver Shatter (80%)
Color Club - Rolling in the Deep 
Color Club - Happy Hunter
Color Club - Punch Drunk Red

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, looking to trade with others who can use one packet for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable

*WIshlist: *


*** Olie Biologique Huile Moderne *** 
*** Circus by Andrea's Choice in Spectacle* *


Miss Jessie's Quick Curls 
Coola SPF 30 Sunscreen Samples (prefer tinted)
Julep Poppy Lip Gloss
Try me on any lip stains

*Polish Wishlist: *


OPI - Number One Nemesis 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Rock N Roar, Sweet Marble Floret, Wild Child, Tie Dye For 
OPI Nail Apps - Try me!

Will gladly send photos of anything on this list.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 15, 2012)

*Updated!*


----------



## amandah (Aug 15, 2012)

updated my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MarbleSky (Aug 15, 2012)

Added new items today! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127191/marbleskys-trade-thread


----------



## arendish (Aug 15, 2012)

I am looking specifically for the Pixi Shadow Pen in Peach Pave if anyone has one for trade.

Here's my trade list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127423/arendishs-trade-list


----------



## Emr410 (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated trade list with August Myglam and Birchbox items. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126263/lizs-swap-list


----------



## jac a (Aug 15, 2012)

updated 8.16


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the WEI Golden Root purifying mud mask (and pomegranate buffing beads) that I might consider trading for a hot ticket item on my wish list. The rest of my trade list is as follows:

*UPDATED 8/15/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

LUSH Lustre Dusting Powder (sample pot, given to me at an event. I opened it to take a peek but never used it.)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur (X2)

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila Sample Card with HD Beauty Balm and Stay All Day  Foundation &amp; Concealer in warm

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Ada Golden Bronzer (swatched once) 

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint (BB sample in Bronze)

Dr. Jart BB cream - I have 3 of the small tubes and 1 of the larger replacement tubes .33 fl oz (sampled once)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched once)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

TOCCA spray fragrance vials. Some of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack &amp; unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

Dior Extase Mascara 

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated below &amp; on my Swap thread.


----------



## hippiemama76 (Aug 15, 2012)

For trade from August MyGlam:

demeter roll on perfume oil - Clean Skin ( would like Dragonfruit)

Circus by Andrea's Choice nail polish - Spectacle (would like Ringmaster)


----------



## lorizav (Aug 15, 2012)

Unexpected new Items added for Swap (I got the wrong box again)

Noir Eyeliner in Black Mania

Blue Copper Firming Elasticity Repair

Schick Razor

Plus another Stila Forever your Curl (which has not arrived yet but is coming in make up box)

Here is updated list

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837


----------



## Coocabarra (Aug 15, 2012)

*Updated List:*

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

*Orofluido* (Full size)

*Marvis* Whitening Toothpaste (May Glossybox)

**Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (July Glossybox)

**Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
**PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line in Orchid Rose and Peony Pretty (full size)
*Apothederm* Stretchmark Cream

*Julep* Hand Cream (Full size)

*Julep* Glycolic Hand Scrub (Full Size)

*Julep* colors in Sienna, Melissa, Marisa, and Emma

**Suki* Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)* 

**Suki* Transformative Cleansing Clay *(travel size from BB store set)*

**Ahava* Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash 

*Shea Terra* Organics Shea Butter in Mango

*Interested In Trying:*

August MyGlam: **Circus Polish *in Ringmaster, and **MyGlam Gloss* in color 01

*Zoya* in Kimber

*Blinc* Mascara

****Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Original Quick Curls

*Whish* Three Wishes Body Butter

Purple eye shadow

Pixi Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen

Pixi Beauty Lid &amp; Line

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

**Really want to try*

Open to other things, so try me!


----------



## anida (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated...


----------



## lorizav (Aug 15, 2012)

Re-updated

Added Julep Kate, RGB polish in Beach

and Revlon Sunshine Sparkle

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 15, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 15, 2012)

*Updated here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades and below*


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 15, 2012)

_deleted_


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 15, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*






*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Butter London* Queen Vic (Swatched 1x)

*Whish* Pomegranate shaving cream from BB

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola* Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm

*Yu-be* moisturizing skin cream

*Juicy Couture* Viva la juicy la fleur (x2)

*Comodynes* Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Bobbi Brown* Extreme Party mascara (deluxe sample. received in trade and I have way too much mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
*sebastian* color ignite shampoo 1.7 fl oz
*sebastian* color ignite conditioner 1.65 oz

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa* clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

*Revlon* matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

*things I would LOVE*:

Aveda volumizing products (Invati, Pure Abundance, Volumizing tonic, and Phomollient)

Cleanwell hand sanitizing wipes

Larabar Uber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

perfume atomizers

Bumble and Bumble surf spray

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

nail polish remover wipes

Shea Terra Body Butters

RGB polish in Dew or Minty

algenist eye renewal balm

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackieblue (Aug 15, 2012)

*Jackieblueâ€™s Swap List*

(I am on eBay as Jackieblu (no â€œeâ€ on the end) if youâ€™d like to see my feedback there.)

Please contact me with your idea for a swapâ€¦you never know!

Trade List (all items new unless otherwise noted):

*Full Size:*

*Pixi Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen in peach* (tried 1x, but it's a crayon so you can sanitize) PENDING

Covergirl Lash Blast Volume mascara in brown (still in hang card pack unopened)

*Sample Size:*

Miss Jessie's CURLY BUTTERCREMEâ„¢ foil pouch sample

Miss Jessie's Original Quick Curls_ (I used a quarter-sized dollop but this is a deluxe-sized sample that is 2 oz or 1/4 a regular tube. You probably wouldn't notice but I believe in full disclosure)_ PENDING
TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Shampoo
TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Conditioner
Bare Minerals The Perfect Cleanse foil packet on card sample)
Bodycology Wild Poppy nourishing body cream 7 g /.25 oz foil packet
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Garnier Fructis Color Shield Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Aveeno Active Naturals Living Color Color Preserving Shampoo and Conditioner for Medium-Thick Hair (.3 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)

*Most Wanted:*

Juliette Has A Gun Citizen Queen

Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume
Skin 79 Oriental Gold BB
Urban Decay Primer Potion (original shade) PENDING

Not that into:
Nail stuff
Lip Gloss or really shiny/sparkly lip treatments
Shimmery/sparkly/glittery eyeshadows or makeup

Feel free to PM with questions. Thanks for looking!!
 

_*Great Trades with: SimplyChelle xX, LyndaV*_


----------



## kellyrd (Aug 15, 2012)

Updated my list. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127684/kellyrds-trade-tread


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 16, 2012)

*Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 16, 2012)

*updated!*


----------



## CourtneyB (Aug 16, 2012)

*Birchbox*

Oscar Blandi Jasmine Shampoo (2 oz)

Wei Buffing Beads (2 packets)

Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner (23 q-tips - I used one. XD)

Viva La Juicy La Fleur Perfume

Eye Rock Designer Liners

Likewise Moisturizer + UVA/UVB Sunscreen SPF 50 (5ml/.15 FL oz - used once)

Tilli Ziplock Bag - Yellow Stripes Pattern (1 bag)

*Julep Maven*

Julep Daylight Defense SPF 30 for Hands and Face(full-sized)

*Other Samples/Full Size Products*

e.l.f. Glitter Eye holiday book (12 full-sized eyeshadows, one applicator, one eyeliner, never opened!)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (LARGE packets, 10ml/0.34FL oz each)

*Wishlist* - _I will easily take other things, but just in case you have these..._

*Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask*

Dior Miss Dior

Zoya products

*Sucessful Trades With*

eschwanda

xlinds15x

zadidoll

glamourdolleyes
miss6aby
SimplyChelle xX
Naun-Negotiable
ddave


----------



## missionista (Aug 16, 2012)

Greetings!  I have finally updated my list and have the following for trade.

Birchbox:

*Blinc Mascara-*-just slightly under full size. *PENDING*

*Jouer lip gloss*--in Peony. Swatched once on hand. *PENDING*

*Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion*

*Comodynes Self Tanning Wipes* (x2)--in Natural

*Comodynes Hydra Tanning Face Wipe* (x1)

*Viva La Juicy La Fleur* (sprayed once)

*Oscar de la Renta Live in Love* (opened to sniff)

Glossybox:

*Senna Lip Gloss*--in Moondance, Full size. Swatched once on hand.

*Beauty Addicts Mascara*--Opened once to see shape of brush.  Have not used.  Full size.

Other:

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample ( unused, 1.2ml)

*Mane Tame Weightless Frizz Control* (.25 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Facial Fuel* gel cleanser for men (x 2) (foil packet, .17 fl oz each)

*Kiehl's Cucumber Herbal Alcohol Free Toner* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Overnight Biological Peel* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Lancome Genifique &amp; Visionnaire* (two foil packets as one sample, not sure of size)

My Wishlist:

Bond No. 9  (any scent except Chinatown, which I have.)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance (sample size would be ideal. Other eye makeup primers are a possibility too.)

Shiseido sunscreens**

Shea Terra Organics--try me!

Open to other perfumes, especially indie brands

Eyeko skinny liner in purple

Stila liner in curacao

Caldrea soaps

L'Occitane en Provence shea butter hand/foot cream

Try me on other things!!

I've had great trades with Ultracitrus, Meaganola, LyndaV (twice), Mega789, Channelzero, Snllama, Amber Barrera, Tawnyanshawn, Scooby384, onthecontrary, Jacinta, MissLindaJean, jbird1175, SimplyChelle and Tigerlilyem.  Thanks ladies!


----------



## awall18 (Aug 16, 2012)

US shipping only



To trade:

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample ( from test tube)

Smashbox fusion soft lights in dusk (swatched on hand once)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Pacifia Solid Perfume Nerola Orange Blossom (used once) PENDING

Pixi Lip Blush in No 4 Love (swatched on hand once)

Stila lip glaze in lights

Stila lip glaze in camera

Stila One Step prime color in capri coral (swatched on hand once)

Stila One Step prime color in rosie posie (swatched on hand once)

Marvis whitening toothpaste (NIB)

beauty blender cleanser

NYX round lipstick in Georgia, light shimmery pink (swatched once)

Circus nail color in somersault (yellow)

NYX powder eyeliner in brown swatched once)

NYX soft matte lip cream in Milan

Figs &amp; Rouge Balm Sweet Geranium (glossybox)

Circus nail color in tightrope (pink) PENDING

Julep lip gloss in Camellia

Myglam lipgloss



Wish list:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

WEN Cleansing Conditioner
moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

eyeshadows

gel eyeliners

zoya in Carly



open to other suggestions



thanks!


----------



## Souly (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry, thought I was pming someone


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 16, 2012)

updated next page


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 16, 2012)

Added NEW Stuff

Birchbox:
Pixi Lip Line and Line Peony Pretty
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x3
Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover
Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner x24
WEI Golden Root Purifying Mask .3 oz
WEI Pomegranate Budding Beads 2 Packets .02oz
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)
Blue and Pink Headphones
Jouer Birchbox Pink Lipgloss .06 fl oz
Stila Lip Gloss in Camera (been twisted to the top)


Glossybox:
Alessandro Heel Rescue Balm

My Glam:
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum


Circus Nail Color in Yellow
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

Julep
January(new)

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm  .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss:
Tarte Vitamin Infused Lip Gloss in R&amp;R
Bare Minerals Pretty Amazing lipgloss in Perky
Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss on Midnight Cowboy .12  fl oz
Nail Polish:
China Glaze Polish in Ray-diant and Towel Boy Toy (used once for accent nail)
Bronzer:
Urban Decay Baked Bronzer in Gilded
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Bliss Foaming Face Wash 1fl oz




Here is my wishlist:

Circus by Andrea Choice in the orange color, got the pink
 

Blinc Mascara (trade mine because I thought I had found the one mascara, but it turned out not to be)

Any Miss Jessie Products (also trade mine because I thought I was over wearing my hair curly, but changed my mind)

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol, Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)


Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors


St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Zoya in Rory

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


I'm not very picky so try me!


----------



## Ching Chang (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I'm looking for the pink Circus nail polish (ringmaster) that came in this month's MyGlam bag! I have the orange color (Spectacle) new &amp; unused! Please PM me if you'd like to trade, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 16, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hello Ladies!! Willing to trade from my August BB Box- beauty fixation pre tweeze treatment - 24 applicators ( I've heard these are awesome but I get mine professionally done) and eye rock designer liner. Both products are full sized new and unused. Retail value for both is $18. Try me with anything, just PM me.


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 16, 2012)

I am on the lookout for a missha BB cream &amp; makeup brushes such as contour;kabuki;powder brushes etc my trading thread is down below


----------



## jac a (Aug 17, 2012)

updated trade list WITH PICTURES 




 take a peek!

interested in:


julep: reese, leighton, malin, whitney 
bb: ddf cleanser, talika lipocils expert, LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 

glossybox: senna satin doll trio
open, pm me!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126697/beauty-subs-full-size-cosmetics


----------



## EricaD (Aug 17, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*


John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)
Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (June)
KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (July) x 2

Comodyne Self-Tanning Towlettes (2; June)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (August)
Caldrea Hand Soap (August)

*MyGlam:*


NuMe HydroPunch (July)
Juicy Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer (July)
Josie Maran Lip/Cheek Stain (Swatched once; July) *PENDING* 
Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum (August)
S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glama-ZOID! Eyeshadow (August)
Eclos Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream (August)
Demeter Dragon Fruit Roll On Perfume Oil (August)
myglam Glam Gloss in 02 (August; Box opened to see color, tube never opened)

*Sample Society: *


Sisley Paris Hydra-Global Intense Anti-Aging Hydration (July)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronzed (swatched once; July)
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria/White Glimmer (July)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

Laura Mercier Perfecting Water Rich (April)

*Concious Box: *


The All Natural Face Vegan Eye Shadow in Lemon Ice (July)
Aura Cacia Aromatherapy Deck (July)
Aura Cacia Sweet Orange 100% Pure Essential Oil (July)
Mighty Leaf Ice Tea in Calypso Mango (July)
The Tea Forte 3 pack; Cherry Marzipan, Cucumber Mint &amp; Honey Yuzu (July)

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)
Tender Gloss Lipstick in Citron (July)
Blush in Classy (July)
Silver Pocket Mirror (July, a little banged up, came to me that way but definitely still useable)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)
Senna Mineral Eye Shadow Trio in Cocoa Nudes (July)

*Julep:*


Audrey Polish (July)

*Sircle Samples:*


NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Cocoa (swatched once and sanitized)

*Little Black Bag:*


Redken Protective Straitening Lotion
*QVC Test Tube:*


Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream (August)
Ojon Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner (August)
Laura Geller Waterproof Eye Spackle (August)
Josie Maran 100% Pure Argan Oil (August)
Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer (August)
Philosophy Love Sweet Love Shampoo, Bath &amp; Shower Gel (August)


*Wishlist:*


AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask (BB July) *PENDING* 
Harvey Prince Hello (BB July) *PENDING*


boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++ (BB July)

Clark's Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Tint (BB June)

Joya Ã‚mes SÅ“urs Parfum - A Scent of Soulmates (BB June)

Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal

FusionBeauty LashFusion XLâ„¢ (BB August)
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo (BB August)
PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line (BB August)
Beauty Fixation Make Up Remover (BB August)
CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes (BB August)
TALIKA Oil-Free Lash Conditioning Cleanser (BB August)
PIXI Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen (BB August)
Beauty Fixation Tinted Lip Conditioner (BB August)
Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream (BB August)
TALIKA Lipocils Expert (BB August) *PENDING* 
Beauty Fixation Nail Polish Touch-Up (BB August)
Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer (SS August)
Elemental Herbology Cool &amp; Clear Facial Cleanser (SS August)
Jane Iredale Longest Lash Thickening and Lengthening Mascara (SS August)

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wishinstar777 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a brand new (never opened) Julep Alfre from the August box for trade. Would like Julep Kim or Stefani!


----------



## Souly (Aug 17, 2012)

NEW ITEMS 8/19 Pics on trade list https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128028/soulys-trade-list-new-items-8-19

Everything is new unless noted. DS=deluxe sample FS=full size

Skin Care

Philosophy â€“ Purity Cleanser 4 oz

Dermalogical â€“ Daily Microfoliant- DS .45 oz 

Murad â€“ Intensive â€“ C Radiance Mask - DS .33 oz

Sisley â€“ Intensive Anti-Aging Hydration â€“ DS .14 oz

Murad â€“ Exfoliating Cleanser â€“ DS 1 oz 

Juice Beauty â€“ Stem Cellular Repair Booster Serum â€“DS .33 oz

Juice Beauty â€“ Stem Cellular Repair Eye Treatment â€“ DS .17 oz

Kinerase - Night Moisturizer - DS 1 oz

Shea Terra - Argan &amp; Rose Serum - DS .25 oz

Olie Biologique - Huile Moderne Everything Oil- DS used once

Atzen - Eye &amp; Lip Emulsion - DS .1 oz (tiny) x2

Murad - Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer - DS  .125 oz 

Clarins - Gentle Foaming Cleanser - DS 1 oz

DDF - Amplifying Elixir Serum - DS .5 oz

Peter Thomas Roth - Anti-Aging Buffing Beads - FS 8.5 oz (will be picky on this)

M.A.D - Eye Transformation Serum - FS

Perricone - Nutritive Cleanser - DS 2 oz

Philosophy - Miracle Worker Moisturizer - DS .4 oz

Hair

Matrix Biolage - Exquisite Oil - DS .16 oz

Alterna â€“ Boho Waves Mist â€“ DS .85 oz used twice 

Miss Jessie's - Pillow Soft Curls - 1 packet 1 oz

Nick Chavez - Ultra Shine Honey-Peppermint Shampoo - used once FS

Nice Chavez - Ultra Shine Honey-Peppermint Conditioner - used once FS

Evolvh - Ultra Shine Moisture Shampoo - used once FS

Evolvh - Ultra Shine Moisture Conditioner FS

Macadamia - Healing Oil Hair Treatment - DS 1 oz

Makeup

Perfekt - Lash Perfection Gel in flash - DS .01 (tiny) 

Stila â€“ In the Light Palette â€“ Each color swatched w/ a clean brush. No eyeliner FS

Nyx â€“ Roll on Shimmer in Platinum â€“ swatched FS

Revolution â€“ Freedom Glow Beauty Balm (cheek tint) in Blushed â€“ swatched twice 

The balm â€“ stainiac in beauty queen â€“ DS .04 oz

Elf â€“ 5 piece shimmer eyeliner set FS

Senna â€“ dual double dipped lip gloss (pink/coral color) FS

Ofra â€“ universal eyebrow pencil FS

Ada Cosmetics â€“ golden bronzer â€“ DS 1 gram

Laura Geller â€“ Stardust Baked Eyeshadow  

Benefit â€“ Beautification in Progress Sleep Mask FS

Philosophy â€“ Healthy Cream Blush in Look on the Bright Side FS

Philosophy â€“ Healthy Cream Blush in Feel Warm All Over FS

Vincent Longo - Duo Lip Pencil in Roseberry &amp; Spring Rose FS

Cailyn - Gel Eyeliner - swatched twice on hand FS

Too Faced - Sparkle Glamour Gloss in violet vapor - swatched FS

Besame - Crimson Rouge - DS no size listed

Young Blood - Primer - DS .17 oz x2

Lorac - Greatest hits CD 2 Palette - I got this in the circular swap. I never used it but its 

 previously been swatched - 5 shadows, 1 cheek, 2 lip FS

Jane Iredale - Mystikol Powered Eyeliner &amp; high lighter in Citrine

Raw Natural Minerals - Mineral Glow in Warm Glow FS

Laura Geller - Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss - FS swatched

Polish

Butter London - Wallis FS

Butter London - Knackered

KatVonD - Wonderchild 

OPI - Yodel Me On My Cell FS

Sparitual - Health, Wealth &amp; Happiness

Orly - Galaxy Girl FS

ZOYA - Carly

Sephora/OPI - It's Bouquet With Me

Nicole/OPI - A Million Sparkles FS

OPI - Drip Dry Lacquer Drying Drops FS

Color Club - Disco Nap Mini

OPI - Rapi Dry Top Coat Mini

Butter London - The Black Knight FS

ZOYA - Noel Mini

Julep Polish

Alyson FS

Eva FS

Renee FS

Basecoat FS

Demi

Catherine

Jodie FS

Amy

Jessica

Audrey FS

Age Defying Hand Brightener - DS 1 oz

Glycolic Hand Scrub - DS 1 oz

The Best Pedi Prep Ever - FS 2 oz (file is not included)

Cuticle Oil - FS .28 oz

Glycolic Hand Scrub - FS 3 oz

Perfume

Viva La Juicy La Fleur .5 oz Spray

Oscar de la Renta Live in Love .03 oz

Philosophy Love Sweet Love .05 oz

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Sport The One for Men .06 oz

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck .04 oz

Misc

Cynthia Rowley Bandaids - used one 1/20 FS

Borghese - Body Creme - DS 1 oz

Every Drop Beauty Spatula 

Whish - Pomegrante Body Butter - DS Opened to sniff, never used. No size listed, I'm guessing 1 oz 

Shea Terra Dark Chocolate Exfoliating Cream

Indie Lee - Coconut Citrus Body Scrub - DS no size listed

Free w/ any trade

Mighty Tea Leaf - Sunburst Tea makes 64 oz (cravebox) Free w/ any trade - just ask

Birchbox pink keychain - Free w/ any trade - just ask

Want List

Julep â€“ Foot soak

Stila Eyeliners - Especially lionfish &amp; royal

Pixi - Lip &amp; line in Nude

Dark Spot Correcters

Tarte â€“ Lip Surgence - Not enchanted or lucky

Julep â€“ Maggie

Julep â€“ Morgan

Julep â€“ Trina 

Julep â€“ Georgia

Wei â€“ Pomegrante Buffing Beads

Senna - Eyeshadow trio in Medallion

Marbella eyeliners

Lippmann Polishes - Especially Private Dancer

Naked princess - Set of 4 mini lipglosses (my glam)

Whish - shave cream

Whish - Coconut milk correcting gel

TwistBand Hair Tie's

I love eye creams, eye shadows, eyeliners &amp; blush. I donâ€™t use many drug store brands but I love nyx. I love almost anything from stila, benefit, cargo, illamasqua &amp; nars. Interested in trying the balm &amp; urban decay products. Feel free to try me on other products if you are open to hearing a no thank you.


----------



## duckygirl (Aug 17, 2012)

*Birchbox:*

Ojon Restorative Conditioner

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Befine Night Cream x 2

stila glitter liner in curacao

amika hair mask 

oroflurido

beauty fixation cuticle conditioners ( full size)

jouer lip conditioner

revolution beauty balm in blushed

*Sample Society:*

alterna boho waves

caudalie premier cru eye cream

*Other Samples:*

*Full Size* VMV hypoallergenics Re-Everything Cleansing Cream

Soulstice Body lotion 8 oz

apothederm moisturizing cream (.5 oz)

Full Size Origins Checks and Balances ( 4/5 full)

Decleor Source D'Eclat Instant Radiance Moisturiser

LIsa Hoffman Night and Day Vitamin A and C serum

3LAB M creme

nyx lip pencil in cocoa

urban decay lipgloss in midnight cowboy ( trial size)

smashbox bionic mascara trial size

fresh lip treatment rose and clear mini versions

Wish List:

by terry comfort cream

josie maran magic marker ( any color other than jitterbug)

pixi products 

lip products ( lipstick/gloss/tarte lipsurgence) that aren't sticky

hair oils/serums

men's products that are fragrance free

gloss moderne high gloss masque

Or make me an offer!


----------



## xiehan (Aug 17, 2012)

Updated my trade list (link in my signature)!

In particular, I still have the C.O. Bigelow lemon lip cream from this month's Birchbox, as well as both of the Ã©clos skincare products and the Glam Gloss in 01 (the lighter pink) from MyGlam.

Open to lots of offers! I'm not a perfume person and I'm a bit burned out on lip glosses/products and nail polishes (other than wish list), but try me on pretty much anything else.

Thanks!


----------



## TeamB13 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi all! I'm new to this site so if you have positive feedback I'm willing to ship first and send you a delivery confirmation # before you ship. I'm only looking to swap in the U.S. right now please and I would appreciate delivery confirmation in return as well. Thanks so much! Everything is brand new and sealed unless noted otherwise. Okay now to the fun part... What I have: Full Size: Julep Daylight Defense SPF 30 (swatched a small pea size amount on my hand once) Julep Daisy PENDING OPI Super Bass Shatter from the Nicki Minaj Collection (used for one mani, but outside of bottle top is significantly faded from storage) PENDING Color Club Neon Orange Glitter (it's full size .5 oz but it came in a set so it is not individually wrapped and doesn't have a name on it, however it looks exactly like "You Got Soul-ar" I can't guarantee it, but I'm pretty sure that is the color.) Color Club Neon Blue Glitter- Same as the orange description above, but I think this one is "Otherworldly" again not individually labeled though so not positive. PENDING Cover Girl WetSlicks Fruit Spritzers- 505 Guava Splash (used 2x- sanitized) Samples: Beauty Fixation Makeup Removers Comodynes Hydra Tanning Face Moisturising Summer Glow (2 packets) PENDING Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets) PENDING Yubi Moisturizing Cream Aveeno Active Naturals Nourish + Soothe Shampoo- 1 packet (.3 oz) Aveeno Active Naurals Nourish + Revitalize Conditioner- 1 packet (.3 oz.) Joby nail art sticker packet appears to have about 26 stickers- NA09-28- French Kittens-(sealed in package but sheet is bent from storage) John Frieda Collection Root Awakening- Healthy Infusing Shampoo for Normal Hair- 1 packet (.28 oz) NEOVA DNA TOTAL REPAIR- 2 packets- each packet has 0.07 oz. AmorePacific Moisture Bound Rejuvenating Eye Treatment Gel- 1 packet 0.03 oz bareMinerals PRIME TIME foundation primer- 1 packet 0.03 oz What I'm looking for: Butter London (looking for lots of different colors) Julep- Salma, Gwen, Glenn, Reese, Taylor, Catherine, Holly, Meryl, Penelope, Yumi, Charlotte,Trina or Johnny. (Maybe open to others if I don't have them just ask ) Deborah Lippmann (again, looking for many different colors) Nfu Oh OPI Rainbow Connection Holographic polishes or glitter polishes in general (open to suggestions) Lush! Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Olive Harvey Prince Hello Beauty Blender Melvita Floral Water I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of now. Open to ideas! I'm willing to trade multiple samples for one full size or trade you a full size for multiple samples as long as it's fair to both of us. Okay if interested in anything PM me please. Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only about 2/5 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.)Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.)Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Aug 17, 2012)

*Updated 8/20/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know.  Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-1 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color) 
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin cream 0.1 oz 3g


*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 
Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml  

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


Senna dual ended lipgloss in Double Dipped (pink/coral) 0.34 oz (full sized) 

*Misc*


Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml 
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml

Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*)
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)* 

Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*)

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount
StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it)

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## poopfruit (Aug 17, 2012)

*birchbox samples*


beauty fixation lipstick touchup
dirt lemon salt scrub
blinc mascara
sumita brow base
eyeko fat eye stick in black (swatched once but never worn. didn't come with a box)
orofluido elixer (slightly less than half full, no box)

*other*


lolita lempicka edp sample spray bottle (.04 oz, with card)

*wishlist*


a sample or decant of j'adore dior
pixi shadow pens
tarte lipsurgence in "enchanted" or "charmed"
flakey nailpolish like essie "shine of the times" (or anything similar)
any tokyo milk products
any mattifying nailpolish topcoat
maybelline eye studio quads in "smokey night" or "mad for mauve"
or make an offer

btw, i don't mind if items have been swatched or gently used (except for the tarte lipsurgence)


----------



## pobox607 (Aug 17, 2012)

*updated August 17, 2012* Please note that All items are new and unopened, unless otherwise noted. I am a current subscriber to Birchbox, Glossybox, and Sample Society - so check back regularly for updates. Sorry, but I can only ship to the USA at this time. Please let me know if you have any questions! Looking forward to some great trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*FOR TRADE:* [/size=4] *Anastasia Beverly Hills * Clear Brow Gel, 0.085 fl. oz _pending_ *A Perfume Organic *Urban Organic Oil, vial *BareMinerals* Purely Nourishing Moisturizer for combination skin, 0.17 fl. oz. *Bliss* Triple oxygen+c energizing cream, .5 fl oz *Boscia* Green Tea Blotting Linens, 25 sheets *Caswell-Massey * Almond &amp; Aloe Hand and Body Emulsion, .17 fl oz (2 packets available) *Comodynes* Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color Towelettes, 2 towelette packets *CoverGirl* Outlast all-day lipcolor (moisturizing topcoat and all-day colorcoat), color - 545 naturalast, Full Size, .06 oz &amp; .07 fl oz liq. *Dr. Jart+* water fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25, 0.33 fl. oz. *Estee Lauder* Tuberose Gardenia Private Collection eau de parfum spray, .05 fl. oz _pending_ *Face Stockholm* Hello Merlot for J.Crew nail polish, 0.3 fl. oz *Face Stockholm* Top Ten for J.Crew nail polish (bright pink), 0.3 fl. oz *First Aid Beauty* 5 in 1 Eye Cream, 0.03 oz. *Gilchrist &amp; Soames* Body Lotion with vitamin E, 1.1 fl. oz. *Gorgeous Cosmetics* Base Perfect Liquid Foundation, packet sample *Miller Harris perfumer London * citron citron body lotion, 1.33 fl oz. *Senna Cosmetics * Double Dose Lip Lacquer, color - double dipped, 0.34 oz, Full Size *The Balm* Staniac, 0.04 fl oz *Ulta* Instant Facial Moisturizer Protect Skincare, 0.5 fl oz. *Ulta* Super Shiny Lip Gloss - #18 Stellar, 0.09 oz *Urban Decay *Complexion Primer Potion, 0.17 fl. oz. *Willing to throw in with any trade - just ask! * Bliss Lemon Body Butter (sample from sephora) Garnier Skin Renew Miracle Skin Perfector in light/medium and medium/deep (magazine sample) Birchbox/Glamour Box cardboard sleeve Birchbox/Gossip Girl Box cardboard sleeve L'oreal Paris Magic Lumi Light Infusing Primer (magazine sample) Gold Bond Ultimate Sheer Ribbons body lotion (magazine sample)  *WISH LIST * [/size=4] *Ahava* Dead Sea Salt Liquid Dead Sea Salt; Nourishing Body Wash; Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash; Purifying Mud Mask *Amika* Obliphica Nourishing Mask; Obliphica Hair Treatment *Arquiste* Flor y Canto; L'Etrog *Atelier Cologne* Vanille InsensÃ©e Petite Cologne; Cologne TrÃ¨fle Pur Cologne *Borghese* Botanico Eye Compresses *BVLGARI *Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette *BY TERRY *CrÃ¨me de Rose Nutri-Lift Comfort Cream *Caudalie* Premier Cru The Eye Cream; Vinoperfect Cell Renewal Night Cream; VinoPerfect Day Perfecting Fluid SPF 15 *Dermalogica* Daily Microfoliant *Diptyque* Philosykos Eau de Toilette *dirt. * luxe salt scrub - lemon leaf *Figs &amp; Rouge * Sweet geranium Organic lip, Face, and body balm *FusionBeauty* LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15 *Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque *Guerlain* Shalimar Parfum *Harvey Prince * Hello; Eau Flirt - Lavender Pumpkin *Jane Iredale* Lip Plumper - Milan *Jouer* Lip Enhancer *Juliette Has a Gun * Lady Vengeance; Vengeance ExtrÃªme; Miss Charming; *Kate Spade NY* Twirl *Klorane* Smoothing and Relaxing Patches for Tired-Eyes with Cornflower *Laura Geller * Double Dipped Lipstick *Leonor Greyl* Masque Fleurs de Jasmin; Shampooing Moelle de Bambou *Masqueology* Masks *Miss Jessie'sÂ® * Pillow Soft Curls; Original Curly Meringue; Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me; Original CrÃ¨me de la CrÃ¨me Conditioner *Murad *Hybrids Skin Perfecting Primer Acne &amp; Shine Control; Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer *Noir * Long Wear eyeliner in Forever Noir *Ouidad *Moisture Lock Leave-in-conditioner *Phyto* Phyto 9 Creme; Phytonectar Oil; Huile d'Ales Treatment; PhytokaritE Mask; Phytonectar Shampoo; Phytojoba Shampoo *Ren* Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask *Senna * Mineral eye shadow trio *Shu Uemura* Art of Hair Essence Absolue Nourishing Protective Oil; Art of Hair Cleansing Oil Shampoo; Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Treatment; Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Treatment; Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourishing Shampoo; Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Shampoo *Talika* Oil-Free Lash Conditioning Cleanser *WEIâ„¢ * Pomegranate Buffing Beads


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2012)

WANTED unused/not swatched:


MyGlam lip gloss in 01
Circus nail polish yellow or orange

If you have it and would like to trade send me your list of what you want as my own list is not up-to-date.


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 18, 2012)

*Updated https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades*


----------



## J3NNAY (Aug 18, 2012)

hi! would you want 2 stila lip glazes for the smoothing shampoo?


----------



## J3NNAY (Aug 18, 2012)

hi! would you want 2 stila lip glazes for the smoothing shampoo?


----------



## LucyFan84 (Aug 18, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *J3NNAY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hi! would you want 2 stila lip glazes for the smoothing shampoo?


 Try sending the person a PM, so they know you are speaking to them and they'll get the message quicker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MeanWife (Aug 18, 2012)

Updated later in thread.


----------



## LucyFan84 (Aug 18, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## lorizav (Aug 18, 2012)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837

I have 2 stila mascaras to trade plus also trading from my Etsy shop


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 18, 2012)

*Updated 8/18*



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sarah's specific rules of trade: I ship to the USA ONLY! All of my items are as specified, and yours are the same. Prompt and clear communication is key. For your and my piece of mind, I always include a tracking # with your package. I do not require one in return if you have positive feedback over +5. I do not mind if I ship first or second, as long as we ship within a few days of each other as discussed during the trade negotiations. I am very open and honest, if we cannot come to a trade agreement, I fully understand and no hard feelings are held. When I receive your package, I will leave you appropriate feedback, please reciprocate! Thanks so much for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## LyndaV (Aug 19, 2012)

Updated list!


----------



## bethm (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the Deborah Lippmann Private Dancer ... really looking to trade for another DL polish.


----------



## EricaD (Aug 19, 2012)

Updated! All new unless otherwise noted. US trades only, please. I prefer to trade with DC on both ends. Thanks for looking! I didn't get my Ipsy bag or my Birchbox yet and I'm trying not to peek- will update as soon as they come in. In general I can say that I really really would like Mary Lou and/or a beautyblender and would gladly trade pretty much anything I get/have for one/both. *Birchbox*


*21 Drops* 09- Focus 
*Kate Spade* Twirl 
*Ada* bronzer in Golden (swatched) 
*Schick* Hydro Silk razor (sealed in packaging) 
*Jouer* Lip gloss in Mirage 
*Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love 
*Birchbox* earbuds (blue and pink) 
*Color Club* mini nail polish Disco Nap (x2) 
*Stila* Smoky Eye Card 
*Hollywood* Fashion Tape Pack 
*Shu Uemura* Essence Absolue Oil (used once, vial is 90% full) 
*Birchbox* XOXO notecards (x2) 
*LookBag*


*Korres* Guava Lipstick #27 Mauve (swatched with a clean lip brush - very pretty, just not my color) 
*Ultraflesh Gold Standard* mascara- 0.08 oz mini tube 
*Bremenn Research Labs* Miracle Cream- 0.24 fl oz tube 
*Betsey Johnson* perfume- 1mL sample 
*Unknown Brand* Two mini polishes- one orange, one yellow (cute and summery, just not my colors) 
*Kelly Teegarden Organics* Brightening Serum 
*L'Oreal* Wear Infinite eyeshadow Sweet Chemise 
*Erno Laszlo* Hollywood Collection- 5 packets 
*Miscellaneous*


*Urban Decay* powder blush in Quickie- Full Size (used several times, but the color just doesn't work on me.) 
*Urban Decay* Afterglow Glide-On Cheek Tint in Quickie- deluxe sample ( .02 oz) -Swatched 
*Urban Decay* Supercurl Mascara- deluxe sample ( .18 oz) 
*Urban Decay* Body Jewelry temorary tattoos (no size listed, they're in a big tube- beautiful packaging) 
*Glam Nation* Organic Skin Care sample (3 small sample jars glued to a card. The jars are VERY full, and I've never opened them) Foaming Cleanser; Makeup Remover; Rejuvenating Serum Calendula. *The card also has 3 discount codes- $10/50; $20/70; $25/100 
*One Love Organics* sample kit- includes: Love Springs Eternal; Skin Savior; Easy Does It; Brand New Day and Morning Glory 
*CÅtz* face sunscreen - broad spectrum SPF 40 1.0 g packet 
*Exuviance* Daily Antioxidant Peel 10% Citric Acid- single use pad x 2 
*Murad* Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer 0.125 fl. oz. x 2 
*Leonor Greyl* sample packets, one each: Shampooing CrÃ©mee Moelle de Bambou; Shampooing Reviviscence; Masque Fleurs de Jasmin- 16mL each; CrÃ©me RÃ©gÃ©nÃ©ratrice - 14mL; SÃ©rum de Soie Sublimateur- 2mL 
*Per-fÃ©kt* skin perfection gel in Radiant- 0.02 fl oz and Brow Perfection Gel in Caramel- 0.01 fl oz 
*Peter Thomas Roth* Mega-Rich Shampoo - 1 fl oz (x3) Mega-Rich Conditioner- 0.75 fl oz (x3) Mega-Rich Body Wash- 1 fl oz (x3) Mega-Rich Body Lotion- 1 fl oz (x2) Moisture Infusion Facial Bar- 1.25 oz (x2) Massaging Bath Bar- 1.75 oz (x2) 
*L'Oreal* Magic Perfecting Base face primer 0.17 fl oz (package says it's a 3 week supply) 
*Pantene* Flat to Volume conditioner 1.7 oz 
*Pantene* Aqua Light Shampoo and Conditioner 1.7 oz each 
*Aveeno* Smart Essentials Daily Detoxifying Scrub 1 oz (x2) 
*Tressemme* Split Remedy Shampoo and Conditioner 1 oz (x2 of each) 
*Garnier* Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (1x use packets) (x2) 
*Aveeno* Daily Moisturizing Lotion 1 oz (x6) 
*Lierac Paris* concentre Mesolift Toning Radiance Serum .07 oz (x2) 
*Lierac Paris* mesolift creme anti aging radiance .10 oz (foil packet) 
*Vichy* LiftActiv Global Anti-Wrinkle and Firming Care .05 oz (foil packet x3) 
*Vichy* Purifying Foaming Cream Cleanser .11 oz (foil packet) 
*SebaMed* liquid Face+Body wash for sensitive skin .17 oz (foil packet) 
*Bio-Oil* .03 oz packets x8 
*Nivea* Touch of Cashmere body wash .4 oz 
*Gud by Burt's Bees* body lotion Vanilla Flame .17 oz packet 
*Fekkai* Glossing Cream (pretty big (0.3 oz) foil packets. If put into a resealable container of some sort, there should be several uses in there.) x2 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* beautiful blends eye quad sample card 
*Nuance by Salma Hayek* Raw Honey Color Protect shampoo+conditoner .25 oz (packets x2) 
*Fekkai* Glossing shampoo+conditioner .3 oz (packets x 2) 
* Infusium 23* Leave-In treatment .33 oz 
*Olay* Regenerist Wrinkle Revolution Complex .23 oz (in a tube, enough for quite a few uses) 
*Axe* Hold+Touch Spiking Glue .65 oz 
*Physician's Formula* 2-in1 Correct &amp; Cover cream concealer in Green/Light and Yellow/Light (I have several of each of these) FULL SIZE 
*Physician's Formula* Matte Collection Eyeshadow Quad in Canyon Classics- FULL SIZE 
*CoverGirl* Lash Blast Length mascars in Black- FULL SIZE double-pack 
*Bare Minerals i.d.* eyeshadow in Wildflower (used once or twice) 
*Physician's Formula* Custom Eye Enhancing Mascara Duo for Blue Eyes (double-ended mascar, one end blue one end black) 
*Revlon* Diamond Lust eyeshadow 115 Neptune Star 
*Victoria's Secret* Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Mango Madness and Punchy (swatched with a clean brush) 
*CoverGirl* Cheekers blushes/bronzers in assortec shades- I have tons of them, all brand new. 
*Got2b* - assorted full size products (Smooth Operator Lustre Lotion; CrazySleek Flat Iron&amp; Blow Dry Lotion; Kinkier gloss n define Curling Spray Gel; Kinky Curling Mousse; Powder'ful Texture powder; Powder'ful Volumizing powder) All new, Full size. 
*Julep* Nail Polish in Portia (swatched) 
*Nabi* Metallic Nail Lacquer in Metallic Champagne (this is actually a light pinky-lavender) and Metallic Wine (a darkish pinky purple) -both swatched a few times- they both (but especially the Wine color) have a beautiful texture and application. 
*Miss Jessie's* samples- 2 Creme de la creme conditioners and 1 Baby butter creme 
*Jouer* lip gloss samples in Glisten and Mimosa 
*Jouer* luminizing moisture tint sample packets (1 each in Glow, Golden, and Bronzed) 
*Melvita* sample packets - Moisturizing Rose Nectar (0.07 fl oz); Moisturizing Gel (0.07 fl oz); Foaming Facial Scrub (0.10 fl oz) 
*Wishlist*


theBalm Mary Lou-Manizer
Benefit Sugarbomb
Porefessional
Benefit PosieTint
Other Benefit products- try me!
BareMineral Mineral Veil, Well-Rested, or Bisque
Wei to Go cc cream in Light
Algenist
Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze
DDF Brightening Cleanser
Laura Geller Double Dipped lipstick
beautyblender
Stila One Step Bronze
Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
Viva la Juicy
Zoya in Belle
Julep in Audrey, Freida, Lily, Lauren, Mila, Yumi, Drew, Maria or Sandra
Urban Decay eyeshadow in Sin, SWF, or Sellout
Urban Decay Eye Primer Potion
Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil Liners (Perversion or Zero)
Other Urban Decay products
L'Oreal Youth Code Day/Night cream
St. Tropez sunless tanner
Bare Mineral Faux Tan
Stila lip gloss in Action
Other sunless tanners, try me.
The brush that came with the extra large Faux Tan on QVC (either the 2nd or 3rd one released- the round ones with synthetic bristles) 
Or just send me your list!


----------



## LucyFan84 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Updated 8/19* *New Items Added!*

Hey Everyone! Thanks for having a look! PM me if youâ€™re interested in anything or have any questions!

All products brand new/unused unless otherwise noted.  I have tried to describe nail polish shades to the best of my ability, but feel free to have a little swatch browse online!

*Birchbox/Sample Society*

-Schick Hydro Silk Razor + coupons for refill and Skintimate shave gel

-Whish Shave Cream in Pomegranate (1oz. tub)

-Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream (.1 oz tube)

-Viva La Juicy La Fleur (.05 fl. oz. spray) _*PENDING*_

-Stila 10-in-1 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation, and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (for light skin) _*PENDING*_

-Skyn Icelandic Relief Eye Pen (.14 oz., tested 1x) _*PENDING*_

-Eye Rock Designer Liner Instant Eyeliner Tapes (Classics, 1 sealed packet = 4 pairs of adhesive eyeliner designs)

-Incoco Nail Polish Applique (leopard print)

-Oscar de la Renta Esprit Dâ€™Oscar Eau de Parfum mini roller ball (.1 fl. oz.)

-Colorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff Illuminating Pearl Powder (.035 oz.)

*Other Sample-Size Products*

-Benefit Hello Flawless Oxygen Wow Liquid Foundation SPF 25 in "Warm Me Up" Toasted Beige (.17 fl. oz. pump) _*PENDING*_

-Carol's Daughter Hair Milk Pudding (for Curly/Wavy Hair, .7 oz large deluxe sample pouch)

-Lancome Definicils High Definition Mascara in Black (.07 fl. oz.)

-Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream (.5 fl. oz. tub) _*PENDING*_

-Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer (.25 fl. oz. tube) _*PENDING*_

-L'Occitane Dry Skin Hand Cream w/Shea (.3 oz. tube) _*PENDING*_

-Sephora Instant Moisturizer  (.169 fl. oz. tube)

-Stella by Stella McCartney EDP mini spritz in card (.05 fl. oz.)

-Bliss Triple Oxygen + C Energizing Cream (.5 fl. oz. tube)

-DermOrganic Leave-In Hair Treatment with Argan Oil (1 fl. oz.) _*PENDING*_

-Kate Somerville ExfoliKate Intensive Exfoliating Treatment (.1 fl. oz. sachets - two available)

-Bliss Ingrown Hair Eliminating Pad

-Exuviance Targeted Filler T5 for Deep Expression Lines (.03 oz single use packets - two available)

-Urban Decay Naked Skin Weightless Ultra Definition Liquid Makeup Sampler Booklet (comes with 4 test shades and Naked Skin swatch tester - two available)

-Estee Lauder Sensuous Nude Body Lotion mini jar (two available)

-Estee Lauder Pleasures Body Lotion mini jar (two available)

-Chanel Ultra Correction Line Repair Anti-Wrinkle Night Cream (.17 fl. oz. tube)

-Chanel Ultra Correction Line Repair Anti-Wrinkle Day Fluid SPF 15 (.17 fl. oz. tube)

-Chanel Ultra Correction Lift Intensive Lifting Concentrate (.17 fl. oz. tube)

-Chanel (Precision) Sublimage Essential Regenerating Cream (.13 fl. oz. tube)

-Bulgari Eau Parfumee Oshibori Au The Blanc Refreshing Towel (three available)

-Sally Hansen Nails &amp; Cuticles Hand Creme w/shea butter (1 oz. tube)

-NEW FRAGRANCE Jo Malone mini spritz vial in Blackberry and Bay (.05 fl. oz., new for Fall 2012) _*PENDING*_

-Tom Ford Violet Blonde EDP sample spray in card (.05 fl. oz - two available)

-Jo Malone cologne mini spritz vials (real, not decants - many scents - ask me!)

-Chanel perfume mini spritz vials (real, not decants - many scents - ask me!)

-Tokidoki mini Siberia rollerball EDT (.07 fl. oz.)

*Full-Size Products*

-The Body Shop Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash (8.4 fl. oz.)

-Calvin Klein Euphoria EDP full-size bottle (1.7 fl. oz., like new in box, spritzed 1-2x max, will be picky)

-Sonia Kashuk Super Sheer Shimmering Highlighter Shade 04 (.57 fl. oz., swatched 2x)

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Round Bath Bar in Coconut Lime Verbena

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Brown Sugar &amp; Fig Body Butter tub (7 oz.)

-Bath and Body Works Roll-On Fragrance in Sweet Pea (.28 fl. oz.)

-Bath and Body Works *HTF* Peach Citrus Face Mask w/ Purifying Clay (2 oz. tubes, one available, one _*PENDING*_)

-Sephora by OPI in Domestic Goddess â€“ Matte (grape w/matte finish, .5 fl. oz. - swatched 1x)

-Nicole by OPI in Sea How Far You Go (gold shimmer, .5 fl. oz. w/Perfect Stroke brush - used for 1 mani) _*PENDING*_

-Orly in Goth (black with silver glitter, .6 fl. oz.) _*PENDING*_

-Orly in It's Up To Blue (bright shimmery teal, .6 fl. oz.)

-Orly in Meet Me Under the Mistletoe (green glitter, .6 fl. oz.) _*PENDING*_

-China Glaze in Jolly Holly (deep green shimmer, .5. fl. oz.)

-China Glaze Peppermint Cuticle Oil (.325 fl. oz.)

-Finger Paints in Just Plum Fun (deep purple shimmer, .5 fl. oz. - used for 1 mani)

*Misc.*

-Simply Vera Vera Wang earrings (tried on 1x), Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2019%2C%2010%2021%2028%20AM%20copy.jpg

-Nine West Necklace/Earrings Set "Mod Style," Click here for photo: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/30182766/Photo%20Jul%2027%2C%201%2047%2015%20PM%20copy.jpg

*I have many deluxe brand sachets, so I may just throw one in with a swap (esp. if I have a brand off your wishlist!). 

*My Wishlist*

-Tarte Lipsurgence Lip Tint (new only, try me on colors!)

-Modcloth Headband (blue deer or red/white)

-Sisley items

-By Terry items

-Murad items

-Clinique mini chubby sticks

-Jouer Lip Glosses (new only, not Birchbox Pink shade)

-Clarins items

-Becca items

-Diorshow Mascara (new only)

-LipFusion Clear Lip Balm (new only)

-Deborah Lippman or Butter London Polishes

-Weleda items

-Marvis toothpaste

-Burberry or Chanel Lip Minis

-Melvita Floral Water

-Iâ€™m also into sample sizes of luxury brand cosmetics and neutral shade polishes, so try me on those!

*Try me on anything else - I'm open to many new things!

Successful trades with:

Erikalisa55, tigrlilyem, MissLindaJean, Pattycakes, jac a, Emr410, tessak, heather 4602, tinkerbll695, kcrowebird, angiepang1e, MarbleSky, SimplyChelle xX, lorizav, KyleeLane, brio444, FireNRice, lilsxkitten, and bethm


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 19, 2012)

Added new items my thread is in my signature down below


----------



## lovepink (Aug 19, 2012)

Trade list updated in signature below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## serioussparkles (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the full size Pixi Lip&amp;Line in Orchid Rose. If you're interested, let me know what you have for trade, I'm not that picky really!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am really looking for the Claire nail polish from Julep. If anyone has that and would like to trade please let me know.


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 20, 2012)

Updated today






I have quite a bit up for trade.  I'm still pretty new to trading, and don't have a problem sending first.  I'll always send with a DC# and ask you do the same.  I'm only shipping to the US at this time.  I'm pretty picky about the products I like so if we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings



  Thanks for looking!


Befine night cream - 15ml
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Lancome color design eye shadow quad in pretty pretty
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally shadow stick in platinum - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Boscia green tea blotting papers pack of 100
Benefit the porefessional .25oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Gucci Flora perfume, 5ml bottle
Josie Maran argan color stick in Rosey
Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz
Murad absolute bronzing boost .17oz
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
LancÃ´me juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Aveeno smart essential daily detoxifying scrub 1oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF  eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Tresemme split remedy shampoo 1oz
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Pixi lip and line in Fresh Pink - Full size
Benefit Posietint - .08oz from Cabana Glama set
Eyeko skinny liner in turquiose

Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide  Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun not a perfume
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
Juliette has a gun citizen queen

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New
Ulta Pinata-yada-yada- Brand New
Zoya Lara - used for 1 mani

Card/foil packets of the following:


Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Benefit, philosophy, pureology are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's.


----------



## bethm (Aug 20, 2012)

revised


----------



## Souly (Aug 20, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## wishinstar777 (Aug 20, 2012)

Still looking for Julep Kim or Stefani. I have several other Julep colors for trade or Birchbox items!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 20, 2012)

Updated Trade List 8/21/12

Trade List

All items are new unless specified otherwise.

Travel Size:

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

Jane Iredale Longest Lash

Clinique High Impact Mascara (3)

Make Up For Ever Smoky Lash (3)

Stila Forever Your Curl Mascara

Smashbox Bionic Mascara

Sephora Mascara 

Cargo Lash Activator Mascara

MUFE Lab Shine in S2 (3)

Clinique Long Last Glosswear in Bonfire

Tarte Lash Hugger Mascara

Salty Cosmetics Eyeshadow in Glamzoid

Too Faced Glamour Gloss in Pillow Talk

CO Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine in Peppermint and Cinnamon

Ultra Menta CO Bigelow Lip Shine in Peppermint

Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer All Day Moisture Defense Lotion

Boscia Oil Free Daily Hydration (3)

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

Hope daily moisturizer for normal to oily skin

H2O Sea Results Eye Mender

Lumene Sensitive Touch SOS cream

Redken 02 Shine Flash

Full Size:

Studio Gear Complete Color in Cuddle Up- Swatched

Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick in Mallyâ€™s Look-Brand New

Senna Lipgloss in Chocolate Cherry-Swatched

Too Faced Lash Injection Pinpoint Mascara- New but no packaging

Ofra Eyeshadow in Go Black-Brand new no packaging

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria and White Glimmer (swatched)

YBF Posing Plum Lip Liner (swatched)

Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb (swatched)

Burtâ€™s Bees Lip Shimmer in Plum (swatched)

Menta Lip Shine C.O. Bigelow in Peppermint

Maybelline Baby Lips in Peach Kiss

Neutrogena Lip Soother in Glisten

Nivea a Kiss of Milk and Honey

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia-Swatched

Sephora Complete Lip Balm

HIP Jelly Balm in Savory

Loreal Youth Code Serum Intense

Garnier Skin Renew Dark Spot Corrector (Used for a couple of nights so itâ€™s practically full)

Moroccan Oil Glimmer Shine Spray 3.4 oz

Packets/Foils:

Replenix Green Tea Antioxidant Moisturizing Lotion

HerStyler Vitamin E Hair Serum

Murad Essential C Eye Cream

Lâ€™Oreal Age Perfect Hydra-Nutrition Daily Serum

Exuviance Sheer Refining Fluid

I like bronzers and any product designed for oily skin. I'll be adding new products and making a wish list soon.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 20, 2012)

*UPDATED 8/20/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

LUSH Lustre Dusting Powder (sample pot, given to me at an event. I opened it to take a peek but never used it.)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila Sample Card with HD Beauty Balm and Stay All Day  Foundation &amp; Concealer in warm

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Ada Golden Bronzer (swatched once) 

Stainiac lip &amp; cheek stain

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Jouer Moisture Luminizing Moisture Tint (BB sample in Bronze)

Dr. Jart BB cream - I have 3 of the small tubes and 1 of the larger replacement tubes .33 fl oz (sampled once)

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Full Size Essie Nail Polish in Dive Bar (swatched once)

Biomega Moisture Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (foil pack .33 fl oz for each)*

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

Elysee YouthSpan Facial Ressurection Serum (two foil packs, .20 oz each)*

TOCCA spray fragrance vials. Some of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack &amp; unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents/descriptions:

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Florence (Italian Bergamont, Green Pear, Ivory Gardenia, Crushed Violet Petals, Jasmine) _spritzed_

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

Dior Extase Mascara 

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## tigrlilyem (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm looking for the Arcona toner from SS this month. Check out my trade page!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125678/swap-with-tigrlilyem#post_1887980


----------



## Souly (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm looking for Lippmanns Private Dancer. I will be generous






https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128028/soulys-trade-list-new-items-8-19

Got one. Thanks!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi! Â I'm new to this site and I have had a few very very great transactions and I'm excited for more. Â Typically I look through other people lists then I offer them my stuff, but I'm going to try posting what I have and see who's interested. Â Send me an offer if you see something on my list that you would like. Â Im really interested in a full size jour moisturizing tint in pearl. Â I also like sparkly things, lip glosses ... Basically Im a Girly girl that loves it all, loll. Here's a list of the items I have to trade (2) full size still finishing powder in gold s1L4-01 (1) full size smash box fusion soft lights in baked starburst (1) full size smash box artificial light in glow (1) color club nail polish in mini 954 blue-Ming Â 7 ml./ .25 fluid oz (1) boscia 25 sheet package green tea blotting linens (1) caress travel Tahitian renewal silencing body wash 2 oz Pm me if you have a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 20, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!* 

*(New unless specified.)*

    *What I have:*

*Deborah Lippmann* Billionaire

*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Kiehls* Abyssine Cream

*Blinc* Mascara (BB sample)

*Whish* Pomegranate shaving cream from BB

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola* Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm

*Yu-be* moisturizing skin cream

*Juicy Couture* Viva la juicy la fleur (x2)

*Comodynes* Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Bobbi Brown* Extreme Party mascara (deluxe sample. received in trade and I have way too much mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
*sebastian* color ignite shampoo 1.7 fl oz
*sebastian* color ignite conditioner 1.65 oz

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa* clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

*Revlon* matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

*things I would LOVE*:

Aveda volumizing products (Invati, Pure Abundance, Volumizing tonic, and Phomollient)

Facial Cleansing wipes

perfume atomizers

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

nail polish remover wipes

Shea Terra!

RGB polish in Dew or Minty

algenist eye renewal balm

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (Aug 20, 2012)

Just updated trade list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127681/reepys-trade-list-updated


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey everyone who doesn't want their Comodynes towlettes, check out my trade list and see if you would like to trade for something. I am on a hunt for comodynes tanning towlettes! Thanks!


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 21, 2012)

***Updated 8/23/12** (new items in blue!)*

All products are unused or unopened unless otherwise noted.  Pictures of all products are available upon request.  Feel free to private message me with any questions or offers!  Im open to all offers, but I like blinc mascara, Pangea Organics Lip Balm, bb creams, and hair products.  Thanks!!!

*Hair:*

Number4 Hydrating Shampoo (full size, used 2x)

Number4 Hydrating Conditioner (full size, used 2x)

Number 4 blow dry lotion (full size, used 2x)

Number 4 super comb prep and protect (1.45 fl. Oz.)

Devacurl Set up and Above (full size, used 1x)

Ojon Volume Advance Voluminzing Conditioner (1 fl. Oz.)

Orofluido beauty elixir for hair (.17 fl. Oz.)

Bamboo color care (.25 fl. Oz.)

Fekkai Technician color care shampoo (.30 fl. Oz.)

Abba pure moisture shampoo (.25 fl. Oz.)

Devacurl Light defining gel, Angel (12 fl. oz)- Full size, brand new!

*Nails:*

Color Club, age of Aquarius (.25 fl. Oz.)

*Body/Face:*

DDF Brightening Cleanser (2 fl. oz)

Origins modern friction (.17 fl. Oz.)

Origins A Perfect World (.17 fl. oz.)

Kiehlâ€™s overnight biological peel (.17 fl. Oz.)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (.5 fl. Oz.)

Laboratoire remede, gentle mineral exfoliant (.07 fl. Oz.)

Pangea Organics Facial scrub (.17 fl. Oz.)

Cerave Hydrating Cleanser (1 fl. Oz.)

Nivea good-bye cellulite serum (2.5 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees Rosemary Mint Shampoo Bar (.80oz)

Burtâ€™s bees poison ivy soap (.80 oz)

Burtâ€™s bees all in one wash (1 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees weatherproofing lip balm (full size)

Bath and Body Works Twisted Peppermint Body Lotion (8 oz.)

Bath and Body Works twisted peppermind triple moisture body cream (8 oz.)

Cerave hydrating cleanser (1 fl. oz.)

Get Fresh Spa Body Creme (single use packet)

Get Fresh Feet Foot Scrub (single use packet)

Wei pomegranite buffing beads (.02 oz)

*Makeup:*

Ulta eye shadow quad, colors: Iceland, flutter, cherry bomb, chianti

Clinique color surge eye shadow trio, colors: sable, sparkling sage, day break

Silta smokey eye card from birchbox

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in bronze (.07 fl. oz)

*Lips:*

Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss

Sephora brillant lip gloss in feverish fushcia (.5 fl oz) (swatched on clean hand to test color)

Ulta dual ended lip gloss in siren and starlet (full size)

Sephora brillant lip gloss in rosy glow (.23 fl. oz)

Clinque different lipstick in tenderheart (full size)

Stila lip glaze in lights (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

Exude lip creme in nude (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

*Perfume:*

Bath and Body works twisted peppermint body mist (8 fl. oz.)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels heavenly (2.5 fl. oz.)

Viva La Juicy- La fleur (.05 fl. oz)

*Misc:*

Birchbox ear buds in pink and blue


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 21, 2012)

*Updated 08/20/12---What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*
Eclos Anti-Aging Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream, 0.25 fl oz (MyGlam)

Eclos Anti-Aging Cellular Activator Face Serum, 0.5 fl oz (My Glam)

Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair, deluxe sample jar, doesn't say size (Conscious Box)

DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight, 2 fl oz (Beauty Fix)
BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biocils Make-up Removal Gel for Sensitive Eyes full-size tester 4.22 fl oz (used twice)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (without card)

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

*MAKEUP*

S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Loose Luxury Mineral Eyeshadow in Glama-ZOID, 1g (MyGlam)

Glam Gloss in Shade 02 (MyGlam)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

*OTHER*

Caldrea Ginger Pomelo Hand Soap x2, doesn't say size (Birchbox)

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror x2 (BeautyFix) 1 left

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium (Beauty Fix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

Seche Restore

DDF Brightening Cleanser

*Unusual nail polish, especially "indie" ones (like from Etsy shops) with different shapes of glitter or flakies*

Shea Terra Black Soap

Essie polish in Lady Like and in Eternal Optimist

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 BB cream (any that are not too shimmery)*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Pore-refining products

Toner

Body wash

Natural deodorant for men

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 21, 2012)

Added new items


----------



## lady41 (Aug 21, 2012)

*laure geller blush n brighten in apricot berry (fullsized new, compact a little banged up been setting in my drawer awhile)* 
*juliette has a gun perfume sample in midnight oud)*


*chella anti-fatigue eye mask kit (one time use)* 
*impress press on manicure in velvet rope*


*buxom lash mascara in blackest black (fullsized new)* 

*tresemme freshstart dry shampoo (full sized)* 

*color club polish in disco nap* 

*stainiac tint (bb sample)* 

*philosophy field of flowers perrfumed body lotion (deluxe sample)* 
Mally high shine lip color in mallys look

whish pomrganate body butter (bb sample size)

viva la juicy perfume sample vial

wishlist
whish shave cream

amika hair oil


gloss moderne hair mask 
I love tarte and too faced try me


----------



## stellar136 (Aug 21, 2012)

Updated list! The link is down below in my signature :


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 21, 2012)

Updated trade list in my signature. Any questions, please ask.


----------



## tevans (Aug 22, 2012)

I started a trade list ! Check it out ! Thanks y'all ! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128154/tevans-trade-list


----------



## xiehan (Aug 22, 2012)

Updated my list (in my signature)!

In particular, I'm still looking to get rid of the Ã©clos products from MyGlam since I have no use for anti-aging skincare. Flexible and open to trying lots of things, so just try me!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 22, 2012)

*UPDATED!!*

*EYES*


*Global Goddess, I-Divine Eyecolor infused with white tea in Darjeeling (.06oz pan, brand new sealed and in box) (from Beauty Fix)* 
*Physician's Formula baked Collection wet/dry eyeshadow trio in Baked Oatmeal (full size, brand new in box)*

*The All Natural Face vegan loose mineral eyeshadow in Peach Ice (brand new from Conscious Box)*

****Eye Rock Designer Liner (from Birchbox)

*LIPS*


****Stila Lip Polish in Varnish (brand new but clicked untill product came out to swatch on hand) 
****Fresh Sugar mini lip treatment spf15, clear (brand new, unopened)

****PIXI Lip Blush in Purity (swatched) (Would love to trade for the lip and line or eyeshadow pen)

*PERFUME*


*A Perfume Organic Urban Organic (standard sample vial)* 
*Atilier Cologne Ambre Nue (standard sample vial)*

*Paco Robane, Lady Million (standard sample vial)*

*BIRCHBOX MAN- John Varvatos Star USA (standard sample vial)*

***(x2) Juicy Couture La Fleur (Spray sample vial)*

*BATH/BODY and NAILS*


*Sinful Colors in Fiji, (full size, looks about 90% full)* 
****Orly in Toast the Couple (swatched)

****Orly wandering vine, mini (swatched)

****OPI I Want to be A-Lone Star (swatched)

*Dermatalogica Exfoliating Body Scrub packet (not sure of amount, maybe .2oz?)*

*Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive Wipes (from BirchBox, I have several of these that I would trade for wishlist items)*

*Lorac Face Tantalizer (sample packet)*

*Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 (from BirchBox)*

*Colorscience loose mineral travel puff, pearl *

*SKINCARE*


*Clinique City Block sheer oil free daily face protector SPF25 ( 1.4oz **full size, brand new)* 
****Melvita young skin moisturizing care sebum balancing fluid (.10oz packet)

****Melvita Apicosma, sensitive skin cleansing milk (.10oz packet)

****Melvita young skin purifying clay mask (.07oz packet)



****Strivectin instant wrinkle filler (packet sample from Ulta) 
****Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel (.33oz sample from Ulta)

****Suki Balancing Regimen, Balancing Day Lotion (sample packet from Birchbox)

****Suki Balancing Regimen, Pure Facial Moisture (sample packet from Birchbox)

****Mario Badescu, enzyme cleansing gel (sample bottle)

****BIRCHBOX MAN- benta berry moisturizer (sample tube) (x2)

****Arcona Cranberry Toner (from sample society, opened to try very small amount) 

*****Blissoma Pure Sensitive Skin Sothing Complex, 100% natural, cruelty free, vegetarian (glass sample jar with dropper, tried dime size amount)*

*****AHAVA mud mask sample I made in an empty .25oz jar from my full size product. (I made this for another trade which fell through)*

*MeMelmelvita\ (unpoened **

*MISC.*


*Bath and Body works PocketBac in Dancing Waters* 
*BeeLuxe Organic Beeswax medium size candle tin in Vanilla (brand new, from Eco Emi)*

*Cynthia Rowley Bandaids*

*Naturally its Clean, Floors, floor cleaning solution, (packet to mix with 1/2 gallon water, from Conscious Box) *

*Birchbox Earbuds (Pink and Green)*

*********I can create samples in small jars of many products I have full sizes of! ( Amika hair mask, AHAVA mud mask, Shu Umera cleansing oil shampoo, orofluido. ) Just le me know if you would be interested in anything like this!*

*HAIR*


*Remmington, knit fabric Headband, orange/tan/brown zig zag pattern (brand new with tags* *CLICK FOR PICTURE )* 
****Orofluido (.5oz? sample vial)



**WISHLIST**

*-Miss Jessies Quick Curls*

*-Juice beauty blemish clearing serum*

*-WEI pomegranite buffing beads*

-any hair oil (already have orofluido)

*-Any Zoya Polishes! I Love Zoya! Try me on colors!*

*-Zoya polishes in Belle and Kate from blogger collection *

*-Shu Umera shampoo and treatment samples (already have cleansing oil shampoo)********

*-Jouer mini lipglosses (already have glisten and peony)*

*-Jouer lip treatment*

*-Anything Tarte! especially lipsurgence!*

*-Juliette has a gun Not a perfume*

*-Night creams/serums for acne prone skin*

*NOTE: I am very open to trying new things and trading for other items not listed above. Please try me!*​


----------



## MeanWife (Aug 23, 2012)

Updated later in thread.


----------



## lizzie123 (Aug 23, 2012)

updated list

list is in my signature down below


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 23, 2012)

NEW/NEVER BEEN USED UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED

****Every trade I make will include a tracking number. 

Lips:
Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 19 

Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 51
DERMSTORE- Lip Quench (full size)
Stila- fini glacÃ© pour les lÃ¨vres(birchbox)
Tokidoki- DiamantÃ© (full size)
MyGlam Glam Gloss 02

Ellis Faas Creamy Milky Glazed Lips in L109

Face:
Youngblood-Mineral Primer(0.17 fl oz)
 Beauty Blender

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Matte Finish

     

Hair:
Macadamia Natural Oil-Healing Oil Treatment(1 fl oz)
Kronos- Overnight Repair Masque

Eyes:
Cures by Avance- Age Defeyer Eye (myglam)
Youngblood- Eye Impacr Quick Recovery Eye Cream
Inglot Freedom System- Eye Shadow Matte 355( lightly swatched once)

Murad Eye Lift Perfector

Nails: 
Circus by Andrea's Choice- Reverso (myglam)

Circus by Andrea's Choice- Ringmaster (myglam)
Sephora by OPI- Nail Design Pen Read Between the Lines (full size)
  Color Club- Blue-Ming(mini) 

Just added:

BSC Dissolve Spots Crystal Collagen Mask

Etude House AC Clinic Toner (used 3 times using cotton ball)

Carols Daughter Ecstasy Shea Souffle  (4 oz) (used about 5 times)

Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Redness Primer(used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)

Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Wrinkle Primer (used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)

L'Occitane Eau De Toiletter in Cherry Blossom (50ml)(may have sprayed 5-7 times)


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 23, 2012)

Updated here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125912/kelseys-trade-list


----------



## productjunkie14 (Aug 23, 2012)

Created my own trade thread  check it out!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128189/productjunkie14-trade-thread


----------



## miss6aby (Aug 23, 2012)

*My Wishlist:*

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only

Circus by Andrea Choice (Orange or Purple)

ILIA lipsticks (Other than Bang Bang)

SheaTerra Organics Whipped Body Cream (Especially Marula!)

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Black

Tarte LipSurgence

***BEWARE of SWAPLIFTER, ALISON SEIFERT (seifertam) from INDIANA. *

Newly added items are in *ORANGE*.

*What I have for Trade:* 

*BIRCHBOX*

Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Peach Pave

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur x2

Commodyne Tanning Wipes Intensive Uniform Color x2

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner

Borghese Moisture Intensifier

Redken Shine Brillance Hair Spray

*GLOSSYBOX/MYGLAM/SEPHORA*

Nume Hydro Punch Conditioner

Urban Decay Super Curl Mascara

Jane Iredale Lip Plumper in Tokyo

Sephora Instant Moisturizer 5ml

Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara 4ml

Benefit Cha Cha tint 2.5 ml

Smashbox Photo Finish 7.1 ml

Nail Bling

*FULL SIZE*

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Potion Vintage Bottle

Lancome Rouge in Love Lipstick in Cocoa Couture (swatched once)

*NAIL POLISH*

China Glaze Crackle Polishes: _Lilac, Lightening Bolt, Broken Hearted_


----------



## Souly (Aug 23, 2012)

See Pics https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128196/soulys-trade-list

Everything is new unless noted. DS=deluxe sample FS=full size

 

Want List

Julep â€“ Foot soak

Marbella Eyeliner in black

Eyeko skinny liner in purple

Stila Eyeliners - Especially lionfish

Dark Spot Correcters

Julep â€“ Morgan

Naked Princess - Set of 4 mini lipglosses (look bag)

TwistBand Hair Tie's

Try me on others but I am being pickier this time around. I like eye creams, eyeliner, eyeshadows &amp; blush. I like almost anything from benefit, stila, illmasqua, nars, nyx &amp; tarte.

Skin Care

Juice Beauty â€“ Stem Cellular Repair Booster Serum â€“DS .33 oz

Olie Biologique - Huile Moderne Everything Oil- DS used once

Atzen - Eye &amp; Lip Emulsion - DS .1 oz (tiny)

Clarins - Gentle Foaming Cleanser - DS 1 oz

Philosophy - Miracle Worker Moisturizer - DS .4 oz

Murad - Essential-C Day Moisturizer SPF30 - DS .33 oz

Sephora - Instant Moisturizer - DS .169 oz

Hair

Miss Jessie's - Pillow Soft Curls - 1 packet 1 oz

Evolvh - Ultra Shine Moisture Shampoo - used once FS

Evolvh - Ultra Shine Moisture Conditioner FS

Makeup

Tarte - Enchanted Lip Surgence Mini - swatched &amp; cleaned

Stila â€“ In the Light Palette â€“ Each color swatched w/ a clean brush. No eyeliner FS

Nyx â€“ Roll on Shimmer in Platinum â€“ swatched FS

Senna â€“ dual double dipped lip gloss (pink/coral color) FS

Ofra â€“ universal eyebrow pencil FS

Cailyn - Gel Eyeliner - swatched twice on hand FS

YoungBlood - Primer - DS .17 oz

Raw Natural Minerals - Mineral Glow in Warm Glow FS

Laura Geller - Double Dipped Lipstick in Caribbean Kiss - FS swatched one side

Tarte - Full Blossom Cheek Stain - FS (I will only trade for julep foot soak, stila lionfish eyeliner or marbella eyeliner)

Urban Decay - Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner in Stagedive - FS

Urban Decay - Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner in Metalhead - FS

Josie Maran - Magic Marker &amp; Cheek Stain in Quickstep - FS

Polish

Color Club - Disco Nap Mini

ZOYA - Noel Mini

OPI Rapi Dry Top Coat Mini

Julep

Julep - Age Defying Hand Brightener - DS 1 oz

Julep - Glycolic Hand Scrub - DS 1 oz

Misc

[SIZE=medium]Indie Lee - Coconut Citrus Body Scrub - DS no size listed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Tisano - Cacao Tea - 4 oz Tin (blissmo)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]L'Occitane Hand Cream DS no size listed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Perfume[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hanae Mori 1.2ml spray[/SIZE]


----------



## Tara Jobe (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I am looking for:

*Deborah Lippmann-* Forget You, Sweet Dreams, Deck the Halls, and the Dance Music Holiday Trio or any of the polishes from it (Just Dance, Dancing in the Dark, and Flash Dance)

I have tons of *Julep* Nail Polish as well as a few *OPI*s, *Orly*s, and *China Glaze* polishes to trade. I will trade two less expensive full size polishes for one full size Deborah Lippmann or one full size polish for one mini Deborah Lippmann. I also have some full size *Boscia* skin care products to trade. If you are interested just let me know what you are looking for and hopefully we can trade! Thanks!

-Tara

P.S. I'm new to trading on Makeuptalk, but I've traded a ton on Facebook. I always ship with delivery confirmation as well and am located in the U.S.


----------



## FireNRice (Aug 23, 2012)

*UPDATED 8/23/12*

*What I have up for trade: (Everything is new unless otherwise stated!)*

*BIRCHBOX*

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap

Birchbox exclusive earbuds in green/pink

*NEW! *Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

*NEW! *Eye Rock Designer Liner

*NEW! *Caldrea Handsoap in Palmarosa Wild Mint (2x paper pods)

*BIRCHBOX MAN*

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense Eau de Parfum

John Varvatos Star U.S.A. eau de toilette

John Allan's Slick Water - sample size .25 oz

*MYGLAM*

*NEW! *Circus by Andrea's Choice in Somersault (Hot Pink)

*NEW! *Demeter roll on fragrance oil in Clean Skin

*NEW! *MyGlam Glam Gloss in No. 1

Circus by Andrea's Choice in Reverso (White)

Dermstore Lip Quench

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

*JULEP*

Julep Nail Polish in Emilie

Julep Daylight Defense for Hands &amp; Face - SPF 30

*SINDULGE*

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor

*BEAUTY ARMY*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BEAUTYFIX*

Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size (swatched with a brush)

Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray - Full Size

*BEAUTYBOX 5*

Becca Cosmetics Eye Tint in Pewter, 7ml

*GLOSSYBOX*

Ofra Cosmetics Universal Eyebrow Pencil - Full Size

Senna Cosmetics Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*OTHER*

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Hard as Wraps Powerful Acrylic Gel (used 5x)

Sinful Colors Snow Me White (used 3x)

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous The Foundation Faker - Travel Size 0.06 oz (used 1x)

Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit No. 23 - Travel Size 0.053 oz (swatched with a brush)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

ISO DailyShape Working Spray - Full Size 11.39 oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender

*My Wishlist:*

Stila Stay All Day 10-in-1 HD Beauty Balm

Diorshow Extase Mascara

per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel

FusionBeauty StimuLash Fusion Mascara

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

Shu Uemura Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourshing Shampoo, Conditioner, and Treatment

Julep The Best Pedi Creme Ever

Nail Polish, Julep Dakota, Julep Piper

Hair Masks &amp; products


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 24, 2012)

I had a snafu with my second account and BB wound up sending me an additional box! Crazy! Anyhow, my updated list is below...

*UPDATED 8/24/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila Sample Card with HD Beauty Balm and Stay All Day  Foundation &amp; Concealer in warm

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

TOCCA spray fragrance vials. Some of them were lightly spritzed once, otherwise never used. I bought a sample pack &amp; unfortunately most of them were just not for me. Scents I have left are:

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in olive, turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## bethm (Aug 24, 2012)

Updated


----------



## Souly (Aug 24, 2012)

New Items Added https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128196/soulys-trade-list


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello! Is anyone looking for the Circus nail polish from MyGlam in Spectacle (neon orange)? I was excited to get it, but I held the bottle up to my hand and it goes badly with my skintone. Ideally, I would like to trade it for another nail polish. The rest of my trade list is here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades

Thanks!

sleepykat


----------



## Souly (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking for marbella eyeliner. Anyone have it? https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128196/soulys-trade-list

Got one, thanks!!


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 25, 2012)

Up for trade!  Looking for a full size makeup product, jewelry, or makeup bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Max88 (Aug 25, 2012)

Updated with products from August Glossybox 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127934/max88s-trade-list#post_1921283


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 25, 2012)

Updated Below!!!


----------



## lovepink (Aug 25, 2012)

*Updated 8/27/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


*Beauty Blender Cleaner **PENDING* 
Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin cream 0.1 oz 3g

*Cravebox*


Garden Botanika Oatmeal and Peppermint Body Bar 4.2 oz 120 g 
Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml


*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 
Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml  

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*

*Misc*


Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*


Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*)

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount 

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## amandah (Aug 26, 2012)

updated my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Aug 26, 2012)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128196/soulys-trade-list-new-items-8-26


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 26, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***Updated 8/26/12***

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*





_*July Birchbox*_


*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*Color ClubÂ®* Summer Pastels in Blue-Ming


*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Makeup*


*Maybelline* Dream Fresh BB 8-in-1 Beauty Balm Skin Perfector SPF 30 in Medium
*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed
*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Dr. Jart+* BB Cream .06 fl.oz.

*Juice Beauty* Reflecting Gloss in Organic Fig

*Nail Polsih*


Butter London Slapper - Used for one Manicure
Color Club Age of Aquarius Mini (2)

Butter London Knees Up - Swatched

Julep Alicia - Swatched
Julep Anne - Swatched
Julep Maria

*Birchbox *


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

John Varvatos Star U.S.A.
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
Kate Spade Twirl

*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched
All Nighter Spray .51 fl.oz. Deluxe Sample
Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched
Key Chain Speaker from Book of Shadows

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used

*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


_*boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ 
*AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask*


*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 
*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry * 

*Origins Checks and Balances 1.7 fl.oz. *


----------



## Tara Jobe (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Gals! Here's an updated trade list. Let me know if you're interested in anything. Thanks!

*[SIZE=14pt]For Trade[/SIZE]*

*Polish &amp; Mani Products*

*Barielle*- (All BN) Blossom, Budda-Ful, Do Unto Others, Grape Escape, Swizzle Stix

*China Glaze*- (All BN) Electrify, Riveting, Stone Cold,

*China Glaze Crackles*- (All BN) Glam-More, Gleam Me Up, Luminous Lavender, Oxidized Aqua

*Color Club*- (All BN) Space Case, Starry Temptress, Wink Wink Twinkle, You've Got Soul-ar

*Cynthia Rowley*- Hot Pink (used 1x)

*Julep*- Anne (BN but not sealed), Daphne (used 1x), Diane (swatched), Jodie (swatched), Kylie w/magnet (used 1x), Niecy (BN), Sienna (BN), Stefani (used 1x), Essential Cuticle Oil (BNIB)

*OPI*- Elephantastic Pink (used 1x), Pros &amp; Bronze (BN)

*Orly*- (All BN) Be Brave, Buried Alive, Fowl Play Mini, Pink Lemonade Mini, Ruby Mini, VIP Mini

*Makeup, Bath, Body, &amp; Skincare*

*Boscia*- (All BN) Full Size Soothing Cleansing Cream, Full Size Clear Complexion Mask, Full Size Lavender Blotting Linens

*La Roche-Posay*- (All BN) Full Size Anthelios 60 Ultra Light Sunscreen Fluid (Exp. 10/13), Full Size Anthelios 15 Sunscreen Cream (Exp. 1/13), Full Size Anthelios Sx Daily Moisturizing Cream SPF 15 (Exp. 3/13)

*For Kings &amp; Queens by Korres*- (All BN) Full Size Nefertiti Honey Miel Body Butter, Full Size Jasmine Chinese Princess Shower Gel, Full Size Queen Sheba Fragrance (No Box)

*Lancome*- (All BN) Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 (0.5oz), Creme Mousse Confort Comforting Cleansing Cream (2.0oz)

*Osmotics Cosmeceuticals*- Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair (0.5oz, BN)

*Stila*- Stay All Day Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Indigo (BN, No Box)

*Eau Thermale*- Full Size Avene Gentle Eye Makeup Remover for Sensitive Eyes (BN)

*[SIZE=14pt]Wishlist[/SIZE]*

*Deborah Lippmann* (Full Size or Minis)- Dancing in the Dark, Flash Dance, Deck the Halls, Sweet Dreams, Just Dance

*Butter London*- Lovely Jubbly, Scouse, West End Wonderland, Tart with a Heart, Black Knight, Rosie Lee

*OPI*- Temptation, Original, Bring On The Bling, Opening Night Gold, Sparkle-icious

*Orly*- Ingenue

*Julep*- Amber, Minka, Nora, Suede Top Coat


----------



## pandoraspocks (Aug 26, 2012)

Updated list:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127228/pandoraspocks-trade-thread


----------



## lady41 (Aug 27, 2012)

*updated trader list* 
*whish pomegrante body butter 1 oz*

*Murad essential-c daily moisture spf 30 .33 oz.*

*Sephora instant moisturizer deluxe sample tubesX2*

*mashbox phote finish primer .25 oz. x2*

*the porefessional .25 oz. sample tube*

*Lancome hypnose drama mascare deluxe sample tube *

*Lift lab lift and moisturize daily cream deluxe sample x2 (beautysage box)*

*21 drops de-stress drops small glass sample vial x2 (beautysage)*

*a perfume organic in urban organic glass sample vial (beautysage)*

*suntegrity facesunscreen and primer spf 30 3 foil packs (beautysage)*

*VMV hypoallergenics armada facecover spf 30 deluxe sample X2 (beautysage)*

*Shea Terra rose hips black soap deep pore facial cleanser (beautysage)*

*Bumble and Bumble thickening shampoo and cond. foil pack*

*Impress press on manicure in velvet rope*

*color club polish in disco nap*

*stantic tint*

*wishlist*

*Alterna Boho waves*

*Boscia BB cream*

*Shu Uemura hair products*

*amika hair oil *

*WeI mask from this months BB*

*Whish shave cream*

*try me *


----------



## xiehan (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm putting up all of the items from my August Glossybox up for trade.

I got the* Illamasqua nail polish in Purity* (peach) and the *Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L309* - Clear Gloss. I would really like to trade the Ellis Faas for pretty much any other non-brown/nude color, and I don't mind if it's been swatched. As for the Illamasqua, I wasn't in love with any of the colors they seem to have included in the boxes, so I'm open to trading it for something else. I might be okay with another Illamasqua from Glossybox as long as it's not Taint or Load.

Trade list is in my signature.


----------



## BagLady (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the site and I can't wait to start swapping with all of you. I subscribe to Birchbox/Sample Society/Glossybox and MyGlam.


----------



## serioussparkles (Aug 27, 2012)

Still looking to trade the full size Pixi Lip&amp;Line in Orchid Rose for pretty much anything. I will not use it (haven't even swatched or opened it) and don't want it.


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 28, 2012)

Updated: 08/28/12

NEW/NEVER BEEN USED UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED

****Every trade I make will include a tracking number. 

Lips:

Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 19 

Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 51
DERMSTORE- Lip Quench (full size)
Stila- fini glacÃ© pour les lÃ¨vres(birchbox)
Tokidoki- DiamantÃ© (full size)*PENDING

MyGlam Glam Gloss 02

Ellis Faas Creamy Milky Glazed Lips in L109

Ladybug Jane Flavor Balm- Strawberry(goodebox August)

Organic Indulgence Chocolate Mint Lip Butter(Green Grab Bag June)

French Vanilla Lip Balm(Eco-Emi August)

LipSurgence Natural Matte Lip Tint in Hope (used 2x-Sanitized)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendevous

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Milan(full size)

Face:
Youngblood-Mineral Primer(0.17 fl oz)

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Matte Finish

Arcona Cranberry Toner 1oz (sample society august)

Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair(brichbox august)

Vapour Organic Beauty Aura Multi Use Blush in Heavenly(I got an extra one) 

Shiseido White Lucent Intensive Spot Targeting Serum .3oz

TATCHA Pure one step camellia cleansing oil 1oz (label is Peeling)

Hair:
Macadamia Natural Oil-Healing Oil Treatment(1 fl oz)
Kronos- Overnight Repair Masque

Silktage Rejuvenation Styling Serum(goodebox july)

Eyes:
Cures by Avance- Age Defeyer Eye (myglam)
Youngblood- Eye Impacr Quick Recovery Eye Cream
Inglot Freedom System- Eye Shadow Matte 355( lightly swatched once)

Murad Eye Lift Perfector

Puristics Intensive Eye Treatment 0.5 FL OZ(Cravebox Summer Beauty LE box)

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean  Caffeine Eye Cream .5 fl oz( the natural beauty box august)
Nails: 
Circus by Andrea's Choice- Reverso (myglam)

Sephora by OPI- Nail Design Pen Read Between the Lines (full size)
Color Club- Blue-Ming(mini)

Misc: 

BSC Dissolve Spots Crystal Collagen Mask

Etude House AC Clinic Toner (used 3 times using cotton ball)

Carols Daughter Ecstasy Shea Souffle  (4 oz) (used about 5 times)

Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Redness Primer(used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)

Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Wrinkle Primer (used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)

L'Occitane Eau De Toiletter in Cherry Blossom (50ml)(may have sprayed 5-7 times)

Tilvee Calendula &amp; Comfrey Healing Balm(yuzen box)

Real Techniques by Samantha Chapman Stippling Brush

__________________________________________________

Wishlist:

MAC

Loose Eye Shadow Pigments

Skincare

Cargo Eyeliner 

Dr. Haushka

try me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 28, 2012)

*Updated 08/27/12---What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*
Eclos Anti-Aging Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream, 0.25 fl oz (MyGlam)

Eclos Anti-Aging Cellular Activator Face Serum, 0.5 fl oz (My Glam)

Climb On! Intensive Skin Repair, deluxe sample jar, doesn't say size (Conscious Box)

DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

Dermaquest Skin Vitalight, 2 fl oz (Beauty Fix)
BIOTHERM Biosensitive Soothing Refreshing Spring Mist full-size unused tester 5.07 fl oz

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (without card)

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Kronos Phyx Overnight Repair Masque, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

Kronos Liquid Theory 7-in-1 Conditioning Spray, 1 fl oz (BeautyFix)

*MAKEUP*

S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Loose Luxury Mineral Eyeshadow in Glama-ZOID, 1g (MyGlam)

Glam Gloss in Shade 02 (MyGlam)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

*OTHER*

Circus nail polish in neon orange (MyGlam) Caldrea Ginger Pomelo Hand Soap x2, doesn't say size (Birchbox) 

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror x2 (BeautyFix) 1 left

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium (Beauty Fix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

Seche Restore

DDF Brightening Cleanser

*Unusual nail polish, especially "indie" ones (like from Etsy shops) with different shapes of glitter or flakies*

Shea Terra Black Soap

Essie polish in Lady Like and in Eternal Optimist

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 BB cream (any that are not too shimmery)*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Pore-refining products

Toner

Body wash

Natural deodorant for men

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.


----------



## TeamB13 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi everyone! All polishes in my post today  I am ISO Zoyas! Specifically: Barbie Daul Elisa FeiFei Gilda Isla Ivanka Maisie Mimi Phoebe Purity Raven Rekha Salma Sarah Song Sooki Suri And possibly others. Here's what I have to trade now: Essie: Bahama Mama (BN) Carry On (BN) Meet Me at Sunset (BN) Over the Top (BN) Raise Awareness (sw) Tennis Corset (sw) Trophy Wife (sw) OPI: Russian Navy (regular NOT matte- swatched) Sephora by OPI: Cab Fare (swatched) Paul &amp; Joe: #32 (swatched) China Glaze: Mahogany Magic (BN) Near Dark (swatched) China Glaze Crackles: Latticed Lilac (BN) Oxidized Aqua (BN) Cracked Medallion (BN) Haute Metal (BN) Finger Paints: Sketchy Character (BN) Go Van Gogh! (BN) Picasso's Puce (BN) Thank you!  Also willing to trade multiples of these for one Butter London or Deborah Lippmann. Please PM if you're interested.  Also open to selling or swapping for items not on my wishlist too... I'm a mascara, nail polish, Lush junkie... Just let me know what you're interested in and we'll try to work something out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks so much!


----------



## Dalisay (Aug 28, 2012)

added more to my list. For full listing and pictures: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127766/dalisays-trade-lips-face-hair-eyes-nails

Lips

Ellis Faas Creamy Milky Glazed Lips in L109

Ladybug Jane Flavor Balm- Strawberry(goodebox August)

Organic Indulgence Chocolate Mint Lip Butter(Green Grab Bag June)

French Vanilla Lip Balm(Eco-Emi August)

LipSurgence Natural Matte Lip Tint in Hope (used 2x-Sanitized)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Rendevous

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Milan(full size)

The Balm Stainiac(birchbox)

Face:

Arcona Cranberry Toner 1oz (sample society august)

Blue Copper 5 Firming Elasticity Repair(brichbox august)

Vapour Organic Beauty Aura Multi Use Blush in Heavenly(I got an extra one) 

Shiseido White Lucent Intensive Spot Targeting Serum .3oz

TATCHA Pure one step camellia cleansing oil 1oz (label is Peeling)

Younblood Mineral Primer(full size New without box)

La Mellite Sugar Scrub Strawberry Lemon

Vita-K Professional Age Spot Cream(beauty army)

Pixi Nude Shade Wardrobe(used 3x, there's a small chip on one of the squares;see picture)

Laura Geller Bronze and Brighten Medium Travel Size(.06oz)

100% Natural French Green Clay Mask Powder(eco-emi august)

Natural Lotion Cool Calm Collected in Citrus Mint sample packet(eco-emi; Face, body, and hands)

Real Techniques by Samantha Chapman Stippling Brush

Hair:

Silktage Rejuvenation Styling Serum(goodebox july)

Paul Mitchell Smoothing Super Skinny Serum 25ml

[SIZE=14.44444465637207px]Eyes:[/SIZE]

Puristics Intensive Eye Treatment 0.5 FL OZ(Cravebox Summer Beauty LE box)

100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean  Caffeine Eye Cream .5 fl oz( the natural beauty box august)
Benefit They're Real Mascara Travel Size
Eye Candy Cooler(Beauty Army)

Nails:

Julep Basecoat

Julep Freida

Julep America

Julep Jessica

Body:

Aura Cacia Pure Aromatherapy Soothing Organic Milk &amp; Oak Bath Packet(eco-emi)

Nature Girl I Am Organic Body Oil(2oz-FS)


----------



## duckygirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I can ship to anywhere in the US.

*Birchbox:*

Ojon Restorative Conditioner

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Befine Night Cream x 2

oroflurido

jouer lip conditioner

revolution beauty balm in blushed

tarte lipsurgence in joy used twice, sanitized

*Sample Society:*

caudalie premier cru eye cream

*Other Samples:*

*Full Size* VMV hypoallergenics Re-Everything Cleansing Cream

Soulstice Body lotion 8 oz

apothederm moisturizing cream (.5 oz)

Full Size Origins Checks and Balances ( 4/5 full)

Decleor Source D'Eclat Instant Radiance Moisturiser

LIsa Hoffman Night and Day Vitamin A and C serum

3LAB M creme

nyx lip pencil in cocoa

urban decay lipgloss in midnight cowboy ( trial size)

smashbox bionic mascara trial size

fresh sugar lip treatment rose and clear minis 

stila dream in full color palette ( without the eyeliner), some colors swatched once

Wish List:

by terry comfort cream

urban decay/stila products

josie maran magic marker ( any color other than jitterbug)

pixi products 

lip products ( lipstick/gloss/tarte lipsurgence) that aren't sticky

hair oils/serums

men's products that are fragrance free

gloss moderne high gloss masque

primers

curly hair products

Miss Jessies

Ellis Faas Ellis Lips

Or make me an offer!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 28, 2012)

Updated!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127836/lisas-trade-list-updated-8-28-12


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 28, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*






*(New unless specified.)*

*** Just a heads up! Graduate school has started back for me (my last year. YAY!) as well as a 3-day a week internship! I am much busier than normal, so there may be a delay of 1-2 days for answering messages. I promise I will get back to everyone!***

    *What I have:*

*Deborah Lippmann* Billionaire

*Eyeko* skinny liner in black

*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Kiehls* Abyssine Cream

*Juliette Has a Gun* Citizen Queen

*Juliette Has a Gun* Not A Perfume

*Shea Terra* rose hips pink clay soap sample

*Blinc* Mascara (BB sample)

*Benefit* Total Moisture (in glass sample jar, no size)

*Philosophy* Miracle Worker serum .12 oz

*Philosophy* heavenly light pink illuminator (full size, 1 oz)

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola* Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm

*Yu-be* moisturizing skin cream

*Juicy Couture* Viva la juicy la fleur (x2)

*Comodynes* Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa* clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

*Revlon* matte eye shadow in Vintage Lace

*things I would LOVE*:

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum from August Glossybox

Facial Cleansing wipes

perfume atomizers

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

nail polish remover wipes

Shea Terra!

RGB polish in Dew or Minty

algenist eye renewal balm

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theredwonder (Aug 28, 2012)

One item trade: I'd love to trade my Illamasqua Radium polish from the August Glossybox for Taint or Load. Please PM me if you're interested!


----------



## heather4602 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glossybox;
Illamasqua in Radium
Touch in Soul Feel like Honey Moon Skin Base

Birchbox:
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads 2 Packets .02oz
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)
Blue and Pink Headphones
Jouer Birchbox Pink Lipgloss .06 fl oz
Stila Lip Gloss in Camera (been twisted to top but not swatched)

My Glam:
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
Circus Nail Color in Yellow
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm  .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss:
Urban Decay Lip Junkie Lipgloss on Midnight Cowboy .12  fl oz
Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)


Wishist:
Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol, Jackie Oh, Poptastic, and Backstage

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)


Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors


St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Zoya in Rory

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


I'm not very picky so try me!


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 28, 2012)

Updated again since a few hours ago

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127836/lisas-trade-list-updated-8-28-12


----------



## Souly (Aug 28, 2012)

Updated - New Pixi Items

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128196/soulys-trade-list-new-items-8-28


----------



## lorizav (Aug 28, 2012)

UPDATED TODAY

Added Stila Forever your curl, talika eye makeup remover, juicy perfume, Schick razor, copper firming cream

Open to lots of stuff


----------



## stellar136 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is my most current trade list:

*UPDATED with new items August 22nd, 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*MAKEUP*

*LIPS*

*HAIR*

**Sebastian* color ignite-highlighted and multi color hair protection shampoo 1.7OZ from *GLOSSYBOX* HOLD

**Amika* (3)- 20ML hair mask packets

**Miss Jessie's* super sweetback treatment .46 OZ packet

*SKIN*

**Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet

**Bobbi Brown*- hydrating eye cream.05 oz packet

*Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet

**Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML (From the sun safety kit)

**Dior*- deep hydration radical serum 2 ML foil packet

**Jurlique*- herbal recovery gel 2ML PACKET "a restorative botanical concentrate to help renew skin vitality"

**Jurlique*- herbal recovery eye gel 2ML PACKET

**Hydroxatone*- instanteffect 90 second wrinkle reducer- on the go singles 10 packets/each packet is 0.02 Fl oz. NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE

**SHISEIDO*- Ultimate sun protection lotion for face and body SPF 60 PA+++ .23 FL OZ- Also from Sephora's sun safety kit 2012

**Shiseido* urban enviornment oil-free sunscreen for face-*Sephora's sun safety kit*..23 oz.

**Melvita* moisturizing rose nectar for normal to dehydrated skin 2ML packet

**Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle

*SCENTS*

**Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX*

**Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.

**Clinique* Happy perfume .14 FL OZ. mini spray bottle, not like a small vial. it's about 1 inch high and 1 inch think

*NAILS*

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*

*1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz

**Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin) sealed

**Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X

**Maybelline* Define a Lash volume mascara - (Brownish black) - in package

**L'OREAL* double extend eye illuminator mascara in black crystal IN PACKAGE- i got this as compensation from Loreal consumer testing panel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

**MYGLAM*- Salty cosmetics mineral shadow in Glama-zoid! -i took the seal off the holes to swatch it but only with a clean brush.-*NEW*

**E.L.F.*- Brightening eye pot- I have 2 colors but there is no color listed on package. They are a sparkly purple colors. They were swatched lightly

*LIPS*

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. Sealed

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed

**Senna Cosmetics-* Double dose Lip Laquer in Moondance-(like a gloss) *JULY GLOSSYBOX

**Lancome* L'Absolu Nu Replenishing &amp; Enhancing Lipcolor in Satin Toffee- tested 2x and sanitized (Enhance your natural lip tone in a veil of shiny, translucent color.)

**MYGLAM* Glam Gloss-color 01-i'd say its a pretty coral pink. *In box*

NEW**Maybelline*- Super stay 14 hour lipstick in "Till Mauve do us part"

NEW- *Alba Botanica- Hawiian Lip balm-Passion fruit nectar x2 (sealed)

*HAIR*

**Sally Hershberger*- Shampoo for Normal to thick hair 10 oz. bottle Never used

*SKIN*

**Mary Kay* 2-In-1 Body Wash &amp; Shave 6.5 oz sealed

NEW**Neutrogena* -Age defense anti-oxidant daily moisturizer (1.7OZ) SPF 20 EXP-08/2013  

*SCENTS*

**Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full

*NAILS*

**Andrea's Choice*-Circus nail color in Spectacle- bright orange *MYGLAM*

*MY WISH LIST*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Miss Jessie's quick curls

Dirt salt scrub

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products

Blinc products

Lorac self Tantalizer- body

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow

Melvita floral water

Liquid eyeliner

Any self tan products

Nars blush

pretty pink lipstick

Makeup forever products

Benefit products

Nars Daphne shadow

Any makeup really

*I don't really like perfume

*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## reepy (Aug 28, 2012)

Updated trade list!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127681/reepys-trade-list-updated


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 29, 2012)

​I can't leave feedback for a Trade that took plac e in July. Please Help. I was waiting for the other trader to contact me back saying she got the item I sent. I gave up on that and decided to leave feedback for the item she sent, but it says Invalid Author Item Not Found.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ I can't leave feedback for a Trade that took plac e in July. Please Help.I was waiting for the other trader to contact me back saying she got the item I sent. I gave up on that and decided to leave feedback for the item she sent, but it says Invalid Author Item Not Found.


 Use the link from either your trade list or hers in the 'item' space on the feedback form. Is that your question?


----------



## kellyrd (Aug 29, 2012)

Updated below. *I am on the hunt for Ole Hendriksen from Glossybox if anyone has any they decided they didn't like or don't want. Going to the post office today if anyone wants to make a early trade today. Thanks


----------



## jac a (Aug 29, 2012)

updated my list a bit, really interested in:

illamasqua alarm, taint, radium, glory

trade list below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Aug 29, 2012)

Also making a post office run in about an hour or two, if anyone wants to get in on this!

Trade list in my signature. Still looking especially to get rid of the Ã©clos from MyGlam, the Biolage oil from Glossybox, and a ton of other things.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 29, 2012)

I liked it better when trade lists were posted here and not just links to trade lists...a lot less clicking




just my thoughts!

All Items are new and unused unless specified:

Eyes:


*NYX *Roll On Shimmer: Pink, Blue, Taupe (all swatched, no packaging)
*POP Beauty* Lid Neon Palette (New, no packaging)
*Pixi* Pretty Eye Perfection Palette (several colors gently used 1x)
*The Beauty Journal* Glamorous Eye Bright Palette (new, never opened)
*Elf *Eyelid Primer in Sheer (New in packaging)
*Forever 21* Shadow Palettes x3, 5 colors each (Brand new, no packaging/without sponge tipped applicators, unsure of palette/color names, please see picture)






Lips:


*Vincent Longo* Duo Lip Pencil, Sangria &amp; White Glimmer (swatched on clean hand) (Sample Society)
*Rain Cosmetics* Glam Lipstick in Velvet Rope (Full Size, NIB, swatched and sanitized)
*Maybelline* Super Stay 10 Stain Gloss in Luxurious Lilac (BN, did not come from the store with any type of packaging)
Hair:


*Garnier Fructis* 0.34 Color Shield Fortifying Shampoo/Conditioner pack x3 (Target Beauty Bag)
*Aveeno *Living Color 0.3 oz Color Preserving Shampoo/Conditioner pack x3 (Target Beauty Bag)
*TRESemme* 1oz bottle Split Remedy Split End Shampoo x3 (Target Beauty Bag)
*TRESemme* 1oz bottle Split Remedy Split End Conditioner x3 (Target Beauty Bag)
*Keracolor* Color Enhancing Leave-In Treatment For All Hair Types in Natural .5ml Dual Packet Sample
*Bumble and Bumble *Thickening Shampoo and Conditioner dual sample pack - 7ml in each pack
Perfume/Cologne:


*Viva La Juicy* La Fleur Spray Sample Vial
Men's *Costume National* Sample Vial
*Kate Spade* Twirl Sample Vial (no card)
*A Perfume Organic* Sample Vial in 'Urban Organic' (Vial arrived less than half full, but with plenty to try more than a few times) (Vegan, Goodebox July)
Face:


*Arcona *Cranberry Toner 1oz (sealed, Goodebox August)
*Stila* One Step Bronze 2 pumps used
*Elf *Studio Baked Blush, Passion Pink (new in packaging)
*Montagne Jeunesse* Chocolate Mask 0.7oz packet
*Nu-Pore *Natural Herb &amp; Pomegranate Collagen Essence Masks, 2 masks (Natural Herb - Restoring, purifying, Moisturizing) (Pomegranate - Firming, Moisturizing, Antioxidant) These are the masks that come in one piece that you lay on your face.
*Freeman* Peel-Off Cucumber Mask, Full Size
*Malin + Goetz* Vitamin e Face Moisturizer Packet 0.04oz (SS August)
*Melvita*: 0.1oz packet Apicosma Cleansing Milk (sensitive skin), 0.07oz packet Nectar De Creme Repairing Night Care (all skin types)
*Atopalm* 0.25oz sample jar Intensive Moisturizing Cream (Look Bag)
*Kahina* Giving Beauty 100% Organic Argan Oil Paper sample pouch w/ tear-off top 100% Organic Argan Oil (Goodebox)
Body:


*Burt's Bees* Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream, Full Size New in Package
*CND* Scentsations Magnolia &amp; Mandarin Lotion Lotion 2oz flip top bottle
*Naked Princess* Body Souffle Vanille Blanc 0.92oz jar (unused, no packaging) (Look Bag)
*EO* Lemon Verbena Body Lotion 1.5oz bottle (Organic, Goodebox)
*Julep* Daylight Defense SPF 30 for hands and face 3oz flip-top bottle (Maven)
*True Natural Cosmetics* SPF 40 All Natural Sunscreen 1oz fli-top bottle (Organic, Goodebox)
*Raw Elements* Physical Eco Protection Sunscreen Stick 30SPF 0.6oz (New but without plastic wrapper) (Kara's Way July)
*Borghese* Tono Body Creme 1oz bottle (SS July)
Oils/Serums:

Nail Polish: Traditionally swatched on one plastic nail (BN = never opened, S = swatched, M = used for one full or partial manicure)


*Diamond Dry* Top Coat Brilliance (BN)

*Circus by Andrea's Choice* Ringmaster Hot Pink (New in package)
*Rue 21* 6 piece nail polish set (all colors swatched)







*Hello Kitty* head shaped polish bottle: Red Sparkle Glitter (S)
*Color Club:* Mini Blue Ming (BN), Revvvolution (M), Sex Symbol (S), Object of Envy (S), Sexy Siren (S), Sultry (S), Broken Tokens Silver Shatter (BN), Clambake Coral (S, Full size), Platinum Record (S), Wish Upon A Rock Star (S)
*Sinful Colors*: Green Ocean (BN)
*Julep*: Glenn (S)
*Zoya*: Charisma (S), Riley (S), Madison (M), Astra (S)
*Finger Paints*: Catwalk Queen (M), Haute Taupe (S), Purple Pinstripe (S), Military Green (S), Circus Peanuts (M), Laugh My Art Off (M)
*China Glaze*: Emerald Sparkle (BN), Tinsel (BN)
*OPI*: Care to Danse? (M), Just A Little Rosti At This (M)
*Essie*: Turquoise &amp; Caicos (M), Nice Is Nice (S), School of Hard Rocks (S), Coat Azure (M), Topless and Barefoot (M), Carry On (BN)
*Kleancolor*: Pearl Fuschia (S), Pearl Silver (S), Chunky Holo Teal (S), Sapphire (S), Take A Hint (S), V.I.P. (S)
*Nicole By OPI*: Glitter In My Stocking (S), Snow-Man Of My Dreams (S), Make A Comet-ment (M)
Other:


*BB *Earbuds Pink &amp; Blue (New in packaging)
*Natural Vitality* Natural Calm 'The Anti-Stress Drink' in Raspberry-Lemon (Two single-serving packets) (Vegan, Goodebox July)
*Supersmile* Powdered Mouth Rinse packet x2
Wishlist:


Turquoise Eyeco Skinny Liner*
LUSH Products*, Tins, and empty black pots
NYX Jumbo Shadow Pencils - All colors!
Zoya - Monica, Natty
Indie Glitter Polishes (Not Lynnderella)
Brightly colored &amp; Neutral, smudgy eye liners* (Stila? UD? I'm still learning which companies have the best smudgy liners, so try me!)
UD 24/7 Liners in bright colors (I own radium, electric, woodstock, junkie, ransom, zero)
Eye Shadow Sticks
Highly pigmented shadow palettes
Light to Medium BB Creams
Mattifying face primers (Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer*)
Lip Balms
Vegan cheek stains
Sigma Vegan Makeup Brushes (E15*)
TheBalm Stainiac
Feel free to PM me with your trade list, There are tons of things I like or would like to try


----------



## Lisa N (Aug 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I liked it better when trade lists were posted here and not just links to trade lists...a lot less clicking
> 
> 
> ...


 For some reason when I try to copy/paste here it turns into a big jumbled mess.  I agree with you though, I need to take the time to figure it out.


----------



## Souly (Aug 29, 2012)

Newest items in purple. Everything is new &amp; unused unless noted. DS=deluxe sample FS=full size

Want List

Julep â€“ Foot soak

Stila Eyeliners - Especially lionfish &amp; royalty

Tarte - Lip Surgence (already have enchanted &amp; lucky &amp; hope)

Benefit Blushes (already have hervana &amp; bella bamba)

TwistBand Hair Tie's

Feel free to try me on others but I am being pickier this time around. I like eye creams, eyeliner, eyeshadow &amp; blush. I like almost anything from benefit, stila, nars, illmasqua, nyx &amp; tarte.

Skin Care

Juice Beauty â€“ Stem Cellular Repair Booster Serum â€“DS .33 oz

Atzen - Eye &amp; Lip Emulsion - DS .1 oz (tiny)

Clarins - Gentle Foaming Cleanser - DS 1 oz

Philosophy - Miracle Worker Moisturizer - DS .4 oz

Murad - Essential-C Day Moisturizer SPF30 DS .33 oz

Sephora - Instant Moisturizer DS .169 oz

Hair

Miss Jessie's - Pillow Soft Curls - 1 packet 1 oz

Evolvh - Ultra Shine Moisture Shampoo - used once FS

Evolvh - Ultra Shine Moisture Conditioner FS

Makeup

Tarte - Enchanted Lip Surgence Mini - swatched

Nyx â€“ Roll on Shimmer in Platinum â€“ swatched FS

Senna â€“ dual double dipped lip gloss (pink/coral color) FS

Ofra â€“ universal eyebrow pencil FS

Cailyn - Gel Eyeliner - swatched twice on hand FS (look bag)

YoungBlood - Primer - DS .17 oz

Raw Natural Minerals - Mineral Glow in Warm Glow FS

Tarte - Enchanted Lip Surgence Mini - swatched

Urban Decay - Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner in Metalhead - FS

Urban Decay - Heavy Metal Glitter Eyeliner in Stagedive - FS

Josie Maran - Magic Marker &amp; Cheek Stain in Quickstep - FS

Pixi - Lip &amp; Line in Fresh Pink - FS

Pixi - Lip &amp; Line in Pale Petal - FS

Pixi - Energy blush in Pretty Petal - FS

Polish

Color Club - Disco Nap Mini

ZOYA - Noel Mini

OPI Rapi Dry Top Coat Mini

Julep

Julep - Age Defying Hand Brightener - DS 1 oz

Julep - Glycolic Hand Scrub - DS 1 oz

Misc

[SIZE=medium]Indie Lee - Coconut Citrus Body Scrub - DS no size listed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Tisano - Cacao Tea - 4 oz Tin (blissmo)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]L'Occitane - Hand Cream - DS no size listed[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Perfume[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hanae Mori 1.2 ml spray[/SIZE]


----------



## kahless (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's my updated trade list. Items new to the list are in blue!

*Skin*

Clinique 3-Step Skin Care System (Type 3 - combination oily to oily skin, each bottle is 0.5 oz) 
Kate Somerville 360 Face Self-Tanning Pad (1 pad)


Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protection, SPF 42 (0.23 oz) 
Shiseido Benefiance Intensive Eye Contour Cream (0.17 oz; used a tiny amount once)


Supergoop! SPF 30 City Sunscreen Serum (1 foil packet) 
Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz)


Vichy Slimming and Firming Treatment (0.23 fl. oz, 1 foil packet) 

Figs and Rouge Balm in Sweet Geranium (0.26 oz) 
Origins Checks and Balances frothy face wash (full size, used a pea-sized amount twice)

Caudalie Beauty Elixir (full size, 3/4 full)



*Makeup*

Sephora Ultra-Smoothing Primer (0.27 oz) 

Smashbox Photo Finish Luminizing Primer (0.25 oz) 
MUFE Microfinish Powder (0.035 oz)

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen (0.04 oz)

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria//White Glimmer (full size; swatched once)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden (0.07 oz)

Tarte PureOptic Lipgloss in Nude, Mauve, Nectar, and Nude Pink (full size; each swatched once)


Urban Decay Stardust eyeshadow in Griffith (full size; swatched once) 
Cargo Eye Pencil in green (full size; swatched once)

Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (full size; used 2 or 3 times)

 *Nail Polish*

Zoya nail polish in America (full size) 
Color Club nail lacquer in Disco Nap (0.25 fl. oz; swatched once)

Julep Fast Dry Topcoat (full size)

Julep nail polish in Melissa (full size; swatched once)

Julep nail polish in Leah (full size)

Julep nail polish in Zoe (full size; swatched once)



*Hair Care*

Alterna Fade-Proof Fluide (0.25 fl. oz) 
L'Oreal Professional Mythic Oil (full size, half-used)



*Miscellaneous*

Birchbox earbuds in pink/green 
beautyblender sponge

beautyblender blendercleanser (sample size - no amount listed)

*Wishlist*

Eyeliners/eye makeup 
Nail polish



I'm willing to combine some items in the list and I'm open to any items so just message me!


----------



## kcrowebird (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey friends!

I'm looking for the Ellis Faas in a non-brown shade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Check out my trade list below, I will be generous!


----------



## poopfruit (Aug 29, 2012)

updated september 2nd

*birchbox samples*


beauty fixation lipstick touchup (24 swabs in a plastic travel case)
dirt lemon salt scrub
blinc mascara

eyeko fat eye stick in black (swatched once but never worn. didn't come with a box)
orofluido elixer (slightly less than half full, no box)
birchbox headphones in pink and green
eyerock designer liner
the leakey collection marula oil (little pump bottle sample)

*other*


lolita lempicka edp sample spray bottle (.04 oz, with card)

bath and bodyworks pocketbak hand gel in berry crisp cookie and brownie mix (1 oz each)
fortune cookie soap clearly complexion clay mask (x3 packets)
miss jessie's pillow soft curls (1 oz packet)
elf tone correcting concealer in light beige (unused but no box, it came in a kit)

*wishlist*


a sample or decant of j'adore dior

tarte lipsurgence in "enchanted" or "charmed"
zoya nailpolish in creamy, kelly, dove, cynthia, (or similar)
any flakey nailpolish
any tokyo milk products

maybelline eye studio quads in "smokey night" or "mad for mauve"
stila smudgestick in stingray
urban decay 24/7 eyeliner in perversion

or make an offer

btw, i don't mind if items have been swatched or gently used (except for the tarte lipsurgence)


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 30, 2012)

Updated on next page


----------



## erikalisa55 (Aug 30, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***Updated 8/30/12 with MAC, Tarte, Benefit, NARS, Butter London, Julep and BB Cream Products***

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*




_*Birchbox*_


*TALIKA* Lipocils Expert
*Viva La Juicy* La Fleur (2)
*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*John Varvatos* Star U.S.A.
*Taylor Swift* Wonderstruck
*Annick Goutal* Petite Cherie
*Kate Spade* Twirl

*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Makeup*


*MAC* Hey, Sailor! Collection - Nautical Navy Eyeshadow
*MAC* Hey, Sailor! Collection - Launch Away Blush
*MAC* Well Dressed Blush
*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Julep* - Boho Glam Lengthening Mascara in Brown
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*TALIKA* Lipocils Expert
*Maybelline* Dream Fresh BB 8-in-1 Beauty Balm Skin Perfector SPF 30 in Medium

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched

Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched

*Nail Polsih*


*Julep* - *Gunta &amp; Popova* 
       




*Butter London* Knees Up - Swatched
*Butter London* Slapper - Used for one Manicure
*Color Club Age* of Aquarius Mini (2)

*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


_*boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ 

*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 
*benefit they're real! mascara *


*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry *


----------



## Pattycakes (Aug 30, 2012)

Updated list in my signature!!  Please make sure to read my trading blurb at the top.


----------



## yanelib27 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a DDF Brightening Cleanser,2 oz. I'm not really looking for anything specific at the moment so just message me and I will look at your trade list.

Thanks!


----------



## bethm (Aug 30, 2012)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125704/bethms-trade-list


----------



## stellar136 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is my updated list:

*UPDATED with new items August 30th, 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*MAKEUP*

**Hourglass *Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15- In No. 1.5 nude- Sample packet 

*LIPS*

*HAIR*

**Sebastian* color ignite-highlighted and multi color hair protection shampoo 1.7OZ from *GLOSSYBOX* PENDING

**Amika* (2)- 20ML hair mask packets

**Miss Jessie's* super sweetback treatment .46 OZ packet

*SKIN*

**Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet

**Bobbi Brown*- hydrating eye cream.05 oz packet

*Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet

**Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML (From the sun safety kit)

**Dior*- deep hydration radical serum 2 ML foil packet

**Jurlique*- herbal recovery gel 2ML PACKET "a restorative botanical concentrate to help renew skin vitality"

**Jurlique*- herbal recovery eye gel 2ML PACKET

**Hydroxatone*- instanteffect 90 second wrinkle reducer- on the go singles 10 packets/each packet is 0.02 Fl oz. NEWBEAUTY TEST TUBE

**SHISEIDO*- Ultimate sun protection lotion for face and body SPF 60 PA+++ .23 FL OZ- Also from Sephora's sun safety kit 2012

**Shiseido* urban enviornment oil-free sunscreen for face-*Sephora's sun safety kit*..23 oz.

**Melvita* moisturizing rose nectar for normal to dehydrated skin 2ML packet

**Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle

**Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

**AHAVA*- time to hydrate essential day moisturizer for normal to dry skin 0.51 Fl Oz

*SCENTS*

**Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX*

**Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.

**Clinique* Happy perfume .14 FL OZ. mini spray bottle, not like a small vial. it's about 1 inch high and 1 inch think

*NAILS*

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*

*1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz

**Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin) sealed

**Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X

**Maybelline* Define a Lash volume mascara - (Brownish black) - in package

**L'OREAL* double extend eye illuminator mascara in black crystal IN PACKAGE- i got this as compensation from Loreal consumer testing panel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

NEW**Pixi* lid last shadow pen in Graphite Glint- Full size * Birchbox* (Swatched very lightly, still in box)

**MYGLAM*- Salty cosmetics mineral shadow in Glama-zoid! -i took the seal off the holes to swatch it but only with a clean brush.-*NEW*

**E.L.F.*- Brightening eye pot- I have 2 colors but there is no color listed on package. They are a sparkly purple colors. They were swatched lightly

**Marbella* Permanent eyeliner - swatched 1x

**L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use. 

**Philosophy*-The Supernatural Lit From Within Healthy Cream Blush - #03 Look On The Bright Side- used lightly 3x, but with a clean throw away makeup sponge applicator each time

*LIPS*

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. Sealed

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed

**Senna Cosmetics-* Double dose Lip Laquer in Moondance-(like a gloss) *JULY GLOSSYBOX

**Lancome* L'Absolu Nu Replenishing &amp; Enhancing Lipcolor in Satin Toffee- tested 2x and sanitized (Enhance your natural lip tone in a veil of shiny, translucent color.)

**MYGLAM* Glam Gloss-color 01-i'd say its a pretty coral pink. *In box*

**Maybelline*- Super stay 14 hour lipstick in "Till Mauve do us part"

- *Alba Botanica- Hawiian Lip balm-Passion fruit nectar x2 (sealed)

*HAIR*

**Sally Hershberger*- Shampoo for Normal to thick hair 10 oz. bottle Never used

*SKIN*

**Mary Kay* 2-In-1 Body Wash &amp; Shave 6.5 oz sealed

**Neutrogena* -Age defense anti-oxidant daily moisturizer (1.7OZ) SPF 20 EXP-08/2013  

NEW**Dr. Brandt*- blemishes no more- redness relief 1OZ Full size (lightweight anti-redness lotion) Used 3-4x, and i have it in the box)

*SCENTS*

**Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full

*NAILS*

**Andrea's Choice*-Circus nail color in Spectacle- bright orange *MYGLAM*

*MY WISH LIST*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Miss Jessie's quick curls

Dirt salt scrub

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products

Blinc products

Lorac self Tantalizer- body

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow

Melvita floral water

Liquid eyeliner

Any self tan products

Nars blush

pretty pink lipstick

Makeup forever products

Benefit products

Nars Daphne shadow

Any makeup really

*I don't really like perfume

*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## bethm (Aug 31, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## vogliadivintage (Aug 31, 2012)

***If it's there, I've still got it.  I update after every trade.***

Will trade multiple items for most everything on my wishlist!!

*Wishlist: *

Stila Smudgestick Eyeliners

just about anything made by Shea Terra Organics

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm

Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter Body Creme (Glossybox)

Clark's Botanicals (not the lip tint)

Erno Laszlo phelityl facial bar

REN glycolactic peel (or other peels)

Juliette Has a Gun in Citizen Queen and Not a Perfume

mini Zoyas - maybe in neutrals

Zoya polish - try me!

natural makeup/skincare

Just send me a PM.  I'm open to other trades too.  I've discovered a lot of great products through this thread that I never would have tried otherwise.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*BB items I've got:*


full size Willa Facial Moisturizer (~1/2 full) 
Kendi Oil dry oil mist x2  (one full and one half full)

Eyeko Fat Stick (black)  (swatched once on hand and will be a little picky about this one)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (used 2 of 25 sheets, been riding around in my purse ever since)

Shiseido Oil-control Blotting Paper (9 of 10 left)

the Balm Stainiac

Juliette Has a Gun: Vengeance Extreme, Lady Vengeance, Calamity J, Midnight Oud

Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner pack x2

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (foil packet) 

Color Club polish in Blue Ming

Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum


Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse 

Orofluido

Amika Obliphica Treatment (used twice)

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB (2 tubes I would trade together as one item)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30

Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal to Oily


Earthen InstantPeel (facial exfoliator)


Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads (x4)


Miracle Skin Transformer Body  SPF20 in Glow 


Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline perfume


Atelier Vanille Insensee Cologne - (5/8 of the vial left due to leaking in the box)

Kusmi tea (sealed) packet - St. Petersburg, Kashmir Tchai, Sweet Love, Be Cool


*Glossybox:*


Alessandro International Pedix Heel Balm   pending

Ofra Cosmetics Univeral Eye Pencil

Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Shampoo

Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Conditioner


Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-gel


*Miscellaneous for trade:*


Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue for women (1.7 fl.oz. sprayed 2-3 times) 
Smashbox Photo Finish primer (.93 fl oz glass bottle, 2/3 full)

Christian Dior Addict Extreme sheet of It Tattoos by Yazbukey (new)

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Minty Lip Shine (still sealed)


Julep nail polish in Kim (gunmetal) and Trina (dark aubergine), Megan (aquamarine), Rachel (shimmery copper)

Dior Capture Totale One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum (deluxe sample 3ml)

Shiseido lip gloss in Bare Berry (full size)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 (deluxe sample)

Stila Illuminating tinted moisturizer SPF20 shade 01 (deluxe sample)

L'Oreal Color Juice sheer juicy lip gloss in hot pink  (i don't see a name, but maybe tutti frutti?)

BareMinerals eyeshadow in Bikini, Princess, Passion, Intuition, Queen Marie, Wearable Plum Light, Wearable Plum Medium, and Bordeaux.

BareMinerals blush in Tranquil  

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Leslie (2ml deluxe sample)

Hourglass No. 28 Primer Serum (glass deluxe 5ml sample vial)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly eau de parfum (.25 fl oz. mini bottle)


OPI Avojuice Skin Quenchers in Berry Merry Rose Juicie (1 fl oz)


Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo and Conditioner (packet sized - i'll send them together)


Balenciaga Paris perfume sample


----------



## Auntboo (Aug 31, 2012)

--- Please see my updated swap list in my signature ---


----------



## BagLady (Aug 31, 2012)

HI everyone. I'm new to swapping/trading but looking forward to getting started.

here is my trade list. Try me on anything.

Thanks

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## missionista (Aug 31, 2012)

I have the following for trade.

Birchbox:

*Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion--PENDING*

Glossybox:

*Senna Lip Gloss*--in Moondance, Full size. Swatched once on hand.

*Beauty Addicts Mascara*--Opened once to see shape of brush.  Have not used.  Full size.

*Biolage Exquisite* Moringa hair oil.

Other:

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample ( unused, 1.2ml)

*Mane Tame Weightless Frizz Control* (.25 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Facial Fuel* gel cleanser for men (x 2) (foil packet, .17 fl oz each)

*Kiehl's Cucumber Herbal Alcohol Free Toner* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Overnight Biological Peel* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Lancome Genifique &amp; Visionnaire* (two foil packets as one sample, not sure of size)

My Wishlist:

Bond No. 9  (any scent except Chinatown, which I have.)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance (sample size would be ideal. Other eye makeup primers are a possibility too.)

Shiseido sunscreens

Shea Terra Organics--try me!

Open to other perfumes, especially indie brands

Caldrea soaps

L'Occitane en Provence shea butter hand/foot cream

Try me on other things!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm only shipping trades very rarely these days, but a few will go out Tuesday!  Let me know if you want in!

My Trading Blurb:


I'm currently only trading for items on my WISHLIST - meaning at least one item in the trade should be on my list, but multi-item trades can have other stuff!  *I have a really, really big,  wishlist, so check it out at the bottom of the page.*  This is just to help keep me sane - I was going a little trade-crazy for awhile. 

Everything is New unless otherwise noted.  Accurate pics of Items available upon request. 

_GREEN_ _means I received the item from my mom who recently passed away from cancer.   Unless otherwise noted, this means that I think the item is new â€“ I just cannot guarantee if it is. _ 

Absolutely no hard feelings if a trade doesn't work out!  No stress allowed.  I really appreciate it when girls message me back even if they don't like a trade offer. 

I ship only to the U.S.A., with delivery confirmation - and request the same of you, please. 


Updated 9/1/12  New Items 8/30/12

FULL- SIZED - ALPHABETICAL ORDER


BARE MINERALS - I have about 40 *very* lightly used eyeshadows.  Message me w/ wanted colors! 
BARE MINERALS - Well Rested for Eyes SPF 20 1.2g, Very barely used PENDING

BASIC EARTH - Refresh Body Lotion with Eucalyptus and Lemon Myrtle - 1.1 oz, barely used

BIRCHBOX Earbuds - Lime and Pink

BUXOM lipgloss Full-Sized 4.45ml / 0.15 Fl. Oz. â€“ Dolly  (looks barely used, but someone may want it)

BUXOM Lipgloss Mini Sized 2ml/.07 Fl Oz â€“ Heather, Misty, Emily, and Sunny   (all look barely used, but someone may want them)

CALVIN KLEIN Obsession â€“  1.7oz Full, maybe spritzed a couple times


DR. DENESE SPF25 Anti-Aging Hand Defense Cream - very full 
DR DENESE Glow Younger Clear Self Tanner


J'ADORE Gel Parfume Bath and Shower Gel - 75 ml, very full  

J'ADORE Lait Parfume Perfumed Body Lotion 75ml, very full 
MAX Vivid Impact Highlighting Mascara - Karat Brown


NATURALCARE Ultra Vein-gard cream 
NEUTROGENA - Visibly Bright  Facial Cleanser - .5oz


NONY X Nail Gel for clear and healthy nails 
PAUL MITCHEL Kids Baby Donâ€™t Cry Shampoo â€“ barely used

PERRICONE MD Neuropeptide Deep Wrinkle Serum 30ml â€“ more than half full (Very picky, expensive stuff)

PERRICONE MD Firming Neck Therapy â€“ 4oz, half full - (Very picky, expensive stuff)

PERRICONE MD - Neuropeptide Facial Cleanser -  6oz 3/4 full. I think the pump is broken, but I won't use it and don't want to waste it! However it's also *heavy* so to ship it, I'd like it to be in a decent-sized trade.


PHILOSOPHY Retinol Booster Caps â€“ only 4 left, but someone might wanna sample

PHILOSOPHY - Cinnamon Buns Lipgloss

PHYSICIANS FORMULA - Happy Booster 2-in 1 Bronzer and Blush in 7552 Bronze/Natural


SMASHBOX  Lip Enhancing Gloss .2 Floz - Spice 
SMASHBOX  Lip Enhancing Mega Gloss 31 fl oz - Petal Pink

SMASHBOX  Lipgloss â€“ .20 fl oz Hotshot 


SMASHBOX  Lipgloss - .14 fl oz -Infamous 

SMASHBOX  Lipgloss - .14 fl oz â€“ Luster 
SMASHBOX Lipgloss - .19 fl oz - Reflection High Shine

SMASHBOX  Photo Op Eye Shadow Quad - Ready For Your Closeup (Dark Teal, Bliss, Camel, Peachy)

SMASHBOX  Waterproof Powder Eye Shadow Palette #3 (dark grays, dark blue, light tan)

SMASHBOX  Waterproof  Powder Eye Shadow Palette  - a variety of browns (barely used)


SMASHBOX  The Quick Fix Eye Shadow Palette #2 - dark blue, gray, offwhite, light brown, dark brown - (barely used) 
SMASHBOX  Second Skin long wear concealer â€“ Medium


SMASHBOX  #5 Brush 
SEPHORA Mini Lipgloss in Rosie Glow - .23 oz

TOVA Eau de Parfum 75ml 2.5 Fl Oz - About 5/6ths full, No Cap

TOVA Nights 1oz - More than 3/4 Full, No cap 

TOVA Nights Perfumed Body Lotion - Mostly Full 

TOVA (Also have Tova Whipped Body Cream, but I'm not quite sure if it's still good?)

TRESEMME - Split Remedy 1oz

VICTORIAâ€™S SECRET Voluptuous Volume Waterproof Mascara - Only Used Once, by me

ZOYAâ€“ Nina - used once (Picky about this one)

ZOYA â€“ Blogger Kate - used once (Picky about this one)


SAMPLES - ALPHABETICAL ORDER


ARQUISTE Lâ€™ETROG- Used once, without cardboard sleeve 
BARE MINERALS - Renew and Hydrate Eye Cream


BEFINE Night Cream - Used Once, still very full 
BEFINE Exfoliating Cleanser (2 packets)


BULGARI Omnia Green Jade vial- half full 
CALVIN KLEIN Beauty vial - About 3/4 full, no cap, with spritzer NEW!

DKNY- Pure DKNY vial - half Full

DR DENESE New York Advanced Firming Facial Pads Foil Packet

HARVEY PRINCE Eau Flirt - Got in a trade, not for me  (Card a little beat up, 7/8ths full)

FRESH - Mini Sugar Lip Treatment (original one only) PENDING

JERGENS Ultra Healing Extra Dry Skin Moisturizer - 1Fl Oz, Still very full

KAT VON D - Sinner Vial, without card, tested once or twice

KERASTASE - Elixir Ultime 5ml - *maybe* tested once, don't remember PENDING

LANCOME PARIS Renergie Microlift R.A.R.E (2) Foil Packet


NIVEA Men Oil Control Facewash - pouch 
NIVEA - Extended Moisture Daily Lotion- 1oz

PANGEA Italian Mandarain &amp; Rose Moisturizerâ€“  Large Skin Discovery kit sample. used pea sized amount, thrice

PANTENE - Fine Hair Solutions Conditioner - 50ml

TOCCA - Colette vial


VINCENT LONGO Creme Concealer w/samples of 6 shades - card beat up, unused


VIVA LA JUICY - La Fleur - Spritzed once, w/sleeve 

YVESSAINTLAURENT Parisienne vial - about half full 



**~*~*~*~*~WISHLIST*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*

NAKED 1 AND 2 PALETTES

BETSEY JOHNSON - QUILTED HEART WRISTLET

URBAN DECAY NAKED PALETTES, ALICE IN WONDERLAND PALETTE

MINTTEAS - Matcha Chai (multi-item trade only)

LIQUID EYELINERS - Try me on any NEW, unused waterproof liquid eyeliner


Urban Decay 24/7 
Eyeko Skinny

Marbella Pen


EYESHADOW PRIMER - try me on brands

NAIL POLISH - try me on any 3-free nailpolish or neat Indie nailpolish, but these specifically


Butter London - Wallis, Gobsmacked 
Zoya â€“  Evvie, Kimber, Cheryl

Zoya Remove Plus

Zoya Topcoat, Basecoat, and Ridgefiller

Essie - Armed &amp; Ready

Deborah Lippman - Happy Birthday

                    OR Ulta Pinata-Yada-Yada

                  OR OPI Rainbow Connection           


OPI â€“ OPI D.S. Shimmer, You Don't Know Jacques, Nothin Mousey Bout it, 
Julep - Meryl, Hayden, Harley (or another non-Julep Silver)

Black and White (Maybe +Red) Glittery Polish - like Lynnderella Connect the Dots, Whimsicals I &lt;3 NY, Once Upon a Polish Scuttle/Queen of Hearts/Red Riding Hood


FOUNDATION:


Smashbox Hydrating Halo Fair 
Bare Minerals Fair


CHEEKS


Revolution Balm - Blushed 
Benetint and Posietint

Tarte cheek stain


PERFUME - Try me on lighter, fruitier scents


Ralph Lauren Big Pony Women #2 
Kat Von D - Saint

Julietteâ€™s Got a Gun-  Not a Perfume, Miss Charming

Escada - Sexy Graffiti


HAIR


Modcloth - Blue Deer 
Ojon Volume Advance


SKINCARE


Melvita Floral Water 

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum (full-sized or in a multi-item trade for sample sized) 
Cleansing Wipes - Yes to Blueberries, Simply, (try me...)

Dermalogica Microfoliant (multi-item trades only)

Anything with Tea tree in it


LIPS


Maybelline Superstay 24hr Lipcolor 

BRANDS - let me know what you have of these brands


Ole Henriksen 
Pangea

Dermalogica

Ojon

Borghese

Lush

Benefit

Borghese

Kat Von D

Urban Decay

Benefit


----------



## mega789 (Aug 31, 2012)

_UPDATED! (8-31-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 2x Viva La Juicy - *La Fleur*

* Stila* - forever your curl mascara

* pixi* - lip &amp; line swatched once to see color (color No.5 Nearly Natural) I'm hoping for another color

 4x *Comodynes* - Self-tanning 

* Beauty Fix*

* Chella* - Enzyme Mask (full size)

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder)

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* N4 **- *Hydrating Shampoo 1.5 oz bottle

 *N4 **- 3x *Reconstructing Masque packets (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

 *N4 **-  *Clarifying Shampoo (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* N4 **- 2x *Blow Dry Lotion (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

* Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

* Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

* karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*China Glaze* - Nail polish Grape Juice

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

  * Korean products* 

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

Skin Food - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

* The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - * 

Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

In Yang - sleeping repair pack

* Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

* O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

* *Some photo's...

China Glaze polish Grape Juice - Image not mine

















*Wish List:*

*Stila Set &amp; Correct*

*Glytone Acne Self Foaming wash*

High pigmented eyeshadows, especially bright colors

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Carols Daughter* - hair products

*Shu Uemura* - Hair products especially moisturizing 

Wei East products

*Gloss Moderne gloss serum*

*Jouer lip definer*

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 1, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*






*(New unless specified.)*

*** Just a heads up! Graduate school has started back for me (my last year. YAY!) as well as a 3-day a week internship! I am much busier than normal, so there may be a delay of 1-2 days for answering messages. I promise I will get back to everyone!***

    *What I have:*

*Stila* Set and Correct (full size- opened and used once so the twisty thing on the inside has been twisted.)
*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Kiehls* Abyssine Cream

*L'Occitane* Shea Hand Cream 1 oz

*Bumble and Bumble* Hairdressers Oil sample

*Juliette Has a Gun* Citizen Queen

*Juliette Has a Gun* Not A Perfume

*Blinc* Mascara (BB sample) [on hold]

*Benefit* Total Moisture (in glass sample jar, no size)

*Philosophy* Miracle Worker serum .12 oz

*Philosophy* heavenly light pink illuminator (full size, 1 oz)

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola* Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm [on hold]

*Yu-be* moisturizing skin cream

*Comodynes* Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa* clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

*things I would LOVE*:

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum from August Glossybox

Facial Cleansing wipes

perfume atomizers

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

nail polish remover wipes

Shea Terra!

RGB polish in Dew or Minty

algenist eye renewal balm

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MeanWife (Sep 2, 2012)

Updated later in thread.


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just wanted to throw it out there that I'm looking for any of the Benefit fragrances, particularly Gina "My Place or Yours". I would be interested in full-sizes at various levels of use, and could do gift cards if I don't have any items below that you are wanting -- I have not seen samples of these ANYWHERE, but I know I got one from Sindulge, so please shoot me a message if you have one you don't want!

Essie
Ballet Slippers
Yes We Can, Pink!

Julep
Base Coat
Portia
Sienna

Sally Hansen
Rockin' Hard

Savvy
French Ballet Pink

Sinful Colors
Soul Mate

Cosmetics
CoverGirl - TruBlend Minerals 405 [Translucent/Fair] Mineral Powder (swatched, but not used. no applicator)
Eye Rock - Designer Liner in 4 styles (opened, but never used)
SheerCover - Duo Concealer in Light/Medium


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey yall, check out my list and let me know if you see anything! It's kind of small right now but I am trying to get rid of some stuff because I don't have the room!

*BEWARE of Swaplifter eschwanda (Elizabeth in Florida)*

Glossybox;
Illamasqua in Radium (hold)
Touch in Soul Feel like Honey Moon Skin Base

Birchbox:

Color Club Factory Club full size

Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads 2 Packets .02oz
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)
Blue and Pink Headphones


My Glam:
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
Circus Nail Color in Yellow
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm  .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)


Wishist:
Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol and Poptastic

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)


Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors


St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Zoya in Rory

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


I'm not very picky so try me!


----------



## brio444 (Sep 2, 2012)

Trade list updated, especially looking to trade Ellis Faas L107 or L301 for L108, 205, 207, 208 or maybe 103.  Thanks for looking! 

All products unopened/unused unless otherwise noted.

Perfume:

Philosophy Amazing Grace 10ml rollerball (this is a full size roller ball, I believe) - holding

Clean - Warm cotton, 2 vial cards

Wonderstruck vial card (I think I have 3 of these)

Juicy Couture vial card

Kat von D adora vial card

Juicy Fleur from August BB 

Skin stuff/makeup:

Jurlique - moisture replenishing day cream, 15 mL

Kiehl's clearly corrective dark spot solution - I opened the box/card thing.  I don't know why.  I have no dark spots, so I'm not even sure why I was looking.  4mL

bare minerals deluxe foundation sample - small jar of medium beige with info card and mini kabuki brush 

Laura Mercier foundation primer (plain, not illuminating) .5oz

Jouer LMT from July SS, bronzed, 5mL (I think??)

Vincent Longo double ended lip pencil - grape/lavender lite, full-size, swatched on hand

Ofra eyebrow pencil

Senna lip gloss - chocolate cherry

Comodynes tanning towelettes (intensive) x2

Comodynes face moisturizing summer glow (3mL packet) x2

Eyerock designer liner, pack of 4 sticker sets

beauty fixation pre-tweeze treatment - fullsize, 24 swabs

smashbox photo finish primer .7mL

Ellis Faas L301 (sheer red) for trade for 205, 207, 208, 108 or 103 only

Ellis Faas L107 (chocolate caramel)

Hair:

Nick Chavez volumizing shampoo 2oz

Tresseme split remedy shampoo/conditioner 1oz. each

garnier fructis color shield foil packets.34 fl oz

Amika oliphica hair oil treatment with argan oil 10mL - opened and used once before I realized it was had a silicone in it! - 

Living proof no frizz styling treatment "striaght making for think to coarse hair" .33 oz packet 

Sebastian Shampoo and conditioner from July glossybox

Fekkai Brilliant Glossing cream, big sample (1.6 oz) 

Nails:

Zoya, fullsize, Tracie (swatched)
Impress purple set from Influenster Mom box

Impress Red set

Incoco set from BB, I think - black and glitter snakeskin (I think? maybe some other animal print?)

Looking for:

biolage exquisite oil from the August glossy box

eyeko fat eye sticks, old gold (have petrol already)

Miracle skin transform 

Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse Dry Oil Or (gold shimmery one)

modcloth headband

*the pumpkin/lavender fragrance from BB!*

By Terry creme de rose lifting cream 

Shea Terra - vanilla or another?  not lavender.  

tarte lipsurgence - most colors

Jouer LMT in pearl or opal

FAB shave cream 

light pearly/shimmery eyeshadows

Lash perfekt

Talika lash serum

blinc eyeliner or mascara

ellis faas lips in a not-brown shade!

Try me!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone.

updated my list. Added some new items up for trade and new items on my wishlist. Looking for perfect samples.

Thanks for looking.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128421/bagladys-trade-list


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 3, 2012)

For Trade:

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique* Moisture Replenishing Day Cream* (Deluxe sample)*

*Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

*Orofluido* (Full size)

**Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
**PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line in Orchid Rose
*Julep* Glycolic Hand Scrub

*Julep* colors in Sienna, Melissa, Marisa, and Emma

**Suki* Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)*

**Ahava* Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash

*WEI* Pomegranate Buffing Beads (x2)

*Clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser

*Ellis Faas* in L105 (twisted to the top, swatched and sanitized)

*Illamasqua* in Purity

*Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (x2)

Interested in:

Anything *Algenist* except the eye cream 

Anything *Miss Jessie's*

*Talika* Lash Serum (or any lash serum for that matter)

*Pixi* Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen

*Pixi* Beauty Lid &amp; Line

*Zoya* in Kimber

*Circus Polish* in Ringmaster

*Juicy Couture* Viva la Juicy La Fleur


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 3, 2012)

*UPDATED 9/3/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila Sample Card with HD Beauty Balm and Stay All Day  Foundation &amp; Concealer in warm

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Full Size - Dovey and Dharma (these have been both used, a couple times each. They were given to me - colors just aren't for me.)

Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Myrta (swatched), Zuza (swatched)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in olive, turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## reepy (Sep 3, 2012)

Updated as of 9/3 - https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127681/reepys-trade-list-updated


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 4, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 4, 2012)

_I need to get rid of everything because I'm moving out of the country!_

*Will trade multiple items for most everything on my wishlist!!*

*Wishlist: *

_Nude nail polish!_

_Erno Laszlo phelityl facial bar_

_Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter Body Creme (Glossybox)_

_Juliette Has a Gun in Citizen Queen and Not a Perfume_

Stila Smudgestick Eyeliners

just about anything made by Shea Terra Organics

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm

Clark's Botanicals (not the lip tint)

REN glycolactic peel (or other peels)

natural makeup/skincare

*BB items I've got:*


full size Willa Facial Moisturizer (~1/2 full) 
Kendi Oil dry oil mist x2  (one full and one half full)

Eyeko Fat Stick (black)  (swatched once on hand and will be a little picky about this one)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (used 2 of 25 sheets, been riding around in my purse ever since)

Shiseido Oil-control Blotting Paper (9 of 10 left)

the Balm Stainiac

Juliette Has a Gun: Vengeance Extreme, Lady Vengeance, Calamity J, Midnight Oud, Romantina

Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner pack x2

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (foil packet) 

Color Club polish in Blue Ming

Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum


Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse 

Orofluido

Amika Obliphica Treatment (used twice)

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB (2 tubes I would trade together as one item)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30

Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal to Oily


Earthen InstantPeel (facial exfoliator)


Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads (x4)


Miracle Skin Transformer Body  SPF20 in Glow 


Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline perfume


Atelier Vanille Insensee Cologne - (5/8 of the vial left due to leaking in the box)

Kusmi tea (sealed) packet - St. Petersburg, Kashmir Tchai, Sweet Love, Be Cool


*Glossybox:*


Alessandro International Pedix Heel Balm

Ofra Cosmetics Univeral Eye Pencil

Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Shampoo

Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Conditioner


Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-gel  


*Miscellaneous for trade:*


Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue for women (1.7 fl.oz. sprayed 2-3 times) 
Smashbox Photo Finish primer (.93 fl oz glass bottle, 2/3 full)  

Christian Dior Addict Extreme sheet of It Tattoos by Yazbukey (new)

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Minty Lip Shine (still sealed)


Julep nail polish in Kim (gunmetal) and Trina (dark aubergine), Megan (aquamarine), Rachel (shimmery copper)

Dior Capture Totale One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum (deluxe sample 3ml)

Shiseido lip gloss in Bare Berry (full size)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 (deluxe sample)

Stila Illuminating tinted moisturizer SPF20 shade 01 (deluxe sample)

L'Oreal Color Juice sheer juicy lip gloss in hot pink  (i don't see a name, but maybe tutti frutti?)

BareMinerals eyeshadow in Bikini, Princess, Passion, Intuition, Queen Marie, Wearable Plum Light, Wearable Plum Medium, and Bordeaux.

BareMinerals blush in Tranquil  

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Leslie (2ml deluxe sample)

Hourglass No. 28 Primer Serum (glass deluxe 5ml sample vial)  

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly eau de parfum (.25 fl oz. mini bottle)


OPI Avojuice Skin Quenchers in Berry Merry Rose Juicie (1 fl oz)


Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo and Conditioner (packet sized - i'll send them together)


Balenciaga Paris perfume sample


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just wanted to put this out there for anyone who is interested, I have a Algenist Eye Cream and Daily Moisturizer that are both 25% used. I did not like them but I know lots of ppl like Algenist. I figured I would out it up for trade instead of just tossing them in the trash. Let me know if you want them, pm me what you have to trade, Im not picky since these are used. I feel a lil weird putting used stuff up for trade, but I know some ppl dont mind trading for used items.


----------



## lorizav (Sep 4, 2012)

Updated

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/1650#post_1898837

Fresh Sugar mini set rose/clear added-Sephora birthday gift new in box


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 4, 2012)

Updated below, and on my thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## bethm (Sep 5, 2012)

_Nail Stuff_

_Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size) -- holding_

_Julep Polish -- Glenn (swatched)        _

_Deborah Lippman Private Dancer (full-size Sample Society) -- holding_

_Hair Stuff_

_bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel_

_Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)_

_Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)_

_Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (large packet -- 1 oz)_

_Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (large packet -- 1 oz)_

_Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz_

_Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz_

_Coupon for a free Clairol Professional Haircare Product from Sally Beauty (looked products up online and there is a wide variety -- coupon is for in-store purchase)_

_Oscar Blandi Lacca Hairspray (full-size)_

_Aveda Pure Abundance Style Prep travel size 1 oz_

_Kenra Platinum Blow Dry Spray travel size 1.7 oz_

_Biolage Exquisite Oil Sample 0.16 oz -- pending_

_Make-up/Facial Stuff__
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)_

_C__olorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder_

_Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)_

_Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml_

_Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil Sangria/White Glimmer -- pending_

_the POREfessional sample 0.25 oz_

_Make Up For Ever Smoky Lash mascara sample in Extra Black 0.10 oz_

_philosophy The Color of Grace heavenly light pink illuminator (full-size, swatched)_

_bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz_

_Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser with Cottonseed sample tube 0.7 oz_

_Murad Oil Control Mattifier sample tube 0.33 oz_

_Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included_

_Urban Decay Brow Box in Gingersnap (swatched -- very cool little box)_

_StriVectin -SH Age Protect SPF 30 small packet 0.03 oz_

_Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)_

_Other_

_Mor Indian Pomelo Emporium Soap Bar 7.0 oz (full-size)_

_Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)_

_A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)_

_M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz_

_Very Random_

_2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)_

_Wishlist_

_Arcona Cranberry Toner_

_Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Products_

_Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme__ or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm_

_Elemental Herbology _

_Phytonectar Oil_

_Michael Kors leg shine_

_Harvey Prince Hello fragrance_

_StriVectin_

_Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products_

_BB Creams (medium)_

_Ellis Faas
Bond No. 9 fragrance_

_OPI, Zoya, Butter London polishes_

_ _

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## vogliadivintage (Sep 5, 2012)

LAST POST LADIES!  I WON'T BE SHIPPING OUT ANYTHING AFTER TOMORROW

_I need to get rid of everything because I'm moving out of the country!  literally everything I'm not taking with me below..._

*Will trade multiple items for most everything on my wishlist!!*

*Wishlist: *

_Erno Laszlo phelityl facial bar_

_Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter Body Creme (Glossybox)_

_Juliette Has a Gun in Citizen Queen and Not a Perfume_

Stila Smudgestick Eyeliners

just about anything made by Shea Terra Organics

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm

Clark's Botanicals (not the lip tint)

REN glycolactic peel (or other peels)

natural makeup/skincare

*BB items I've got:*


full size Willa Facial Moisturizer (~1/2 full) 
Kendi Oil dry oil mist x2  (one full and one half full)

Eyeko Fat Stick (black)  (swatched once on hand and will be a little picky about this one)

Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (used 2 of 25 sheets, been riding around in my purse ever since)  pending

Shiseido Oil-control Blotting Paper (9 of 10 left)


Juliette Has a Gun: Vengeance Extreme, Lady Vengeance, Calamity J, Midnight Oud, Romantina 
Beauty Fixation Cuticle Conditioner pack  (pending) 


Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (foil packet) 

Color Club polish in Blue Ming   (pending)

Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum  (pending)


Nuxe Huile Prodigieuse 

Orofluido 

Amika Obliphica Treatment (used twice)

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB (2 tubes I would trade together as one item)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronze

Scalisi Skincare Anti-Aging Moisturizer Broad Spectrum SPF 30

Likewise Facial Moisturizer + Sun Protectant SPF 50 Normal to Oily


Juice Beauty Oil Free Moisturizer  (pending)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads (x4)  pending


Miracle Skin Transformer Body  SPF20 in Glow 


Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline perfume


Atelier Vanille Insensee Cologne - (5/8 of the vial left due to leaking in the box)

Kusmi tea (sealed) packet - St. Petersburg, Kashmir Tchai, Sweet Love, Be Cool


*Glossybox:*


Glossybox long brush


Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Shampoo  pending

Sebastian Professional Color Ignite Multi Tonal Conditioner  pending


Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair

A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic


Amore Pacific Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra-gel  pending


*Miscellaneous for trade:*


Bond no.9 Nuits de Noho sample vial (opened to smell, not for me) 
deluxe glass sample bottle of Miss Pucci

pot of silver nail glitter (never used)

Ulta Dual Ended Eye Liner in deep brown/chocolate (never used)

Mario Badescu Strawberry Tonic Mask deluxe sample pot  (pending)

Baviphat Peach Magic Lip Tint (used once and has been riding around in my purse)

Yes to Carrots Lip Tint in Cotton Candy  (pending)

Origins Modern Friction 5ml sample tube  (pending)

Bliss fabulous foaming face wash 1 oz.  (pending)

Deborah Milano Rossetto (lipstick) in Atomic Red mat 05 - (swatched)

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue for women (1.7 fl.oz. sprayed 2-3 times)

Smashbox Photo Finish primer (.93 fl oz glass bottle, 2/3 full)  pending

Christian Dior Addict Extreme sheet of It Tattoos by Yazbukey (new)

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Minty Lip Shine (still sealed)

Zoya color swatches in sunshine &amp; summertime, true/fleck effect, smoke &amp; mirrors, and feel


Julep nail polish in Kim (gunmetal) and Trina (dark aubergine), Megan (aquamarine), Rachel (shimmery copper)

Dior Capture Totale One Essential Skin Boosting Super Serum (deluxe sample 3ml)

Shiseido lip gloss in Bare Berry (full size)

Murad Absolute Bronzing Boost SPF 15 (deluxe sample)

Stila Illuminating tinted moisturizer SPF20 shade 01 (deluxe sample)

L'Oreal Color Juice sheer juicy lip gloss in hot pink  (i don't see a name, but maybe tutti frutti?)

BareMinerals eyeshadow in Bikini, Princess, Passion, Intuition, Queen Marie, Wearable Plum Light, Wearable Plum Medium, and Bordeaux.

BareMinerals blush in Tranquil  

BareMinerals glimmer in Heart

BareMinerals original SPF15 foundation in light (big, 16 oz. -1/3 left)

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Leslie (2ml deluxe sample)

Hourglass No. 28 Primer Serum (glass deluxe 5ml sample vial)  pending

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly eau de parfum (.25 fl oz. mini bottle)


OPI Avojuice Skin Quenchers in Berry Merry Rose Juicie (1 fl oz)


Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo and Conditioner (packet sized - i'll send them together)


Balenciaga Paris perfume sample


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 5, 2012)

I got the Pixi  Lip and Line in Pale Petal. I had points to use and got it but now I see it is to light for my pale skin. Didn't use it but it did smudge a little in the hot GA sun! Let me know if you are interested. Check out my signature for my  wishlist and other stuff!


----------



## awall18 (Sep 6, 2012)

US shipping only

To trade:

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil-free lotion (3ml) 15spf

Jane Iredale Tantasia sample ( from test tube)

Smashbox fusion soft lights in dusk (swatched on hand once)

Boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration .33oz (used once)

Nail Bling Nail Stickers (May Glam Bag)

Cargo lip gloss Serengeti deluxe sample size

Color Club Disco Nap (swatched on one nail)

Pixi Lip Blush in No 4 Love (swatched on hand once)

Stila lip glaze in lights

Stila lip glaze in camera

Stila One Step prime color in capri coral (swatched on hand once)

Stila One Step prime color in rosie posie (swatched on hand once)

Marvis whitening toothpaste (NIB)

beauty blender cleanser

NYX round lipstick in Georgia, light shimmery pink (swatched once)

NYX powder eyeliner in brown swatched once)

NYX soft matte lip cream in Milan

Figs &amp; Rouge Balm Sweet Geranium (glossybox)

Circus nail color in tightrope (pink)

Julep lip gloss in Camellia

Myglam lipgloss color #2

Illamasqua nail polish in Radium (shimmery lime green)

Biolage Exquisite Oil 5 ml

Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream .5 oz

InstantEffect 90 second wrinkle reducer on the go single (14 packettes)

Bodyography  Foundation Primer in Clear .53 oz

Wish list:

Dermalogica Microfoliant

facial masks and exfoliants

Shea Terra Rose Hips Black soap

WEN Cleansing Conditioner

moisturizers w/spf

bb creams

body butter

eyeshadows

gel eyeliners



open to other suggestions



thanks!


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 6, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*





*(New unless specified.)*

***Graduate school has started back for me (my last year. YAY!) as well as an intense internship! I am much busier than normal, so there may be a delay of 1-2 days for answering messages. I can guarantee to ship on Thursdays and Saturdays and will do my best to send things out at other times if possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />***

    *What I have:*

*Stila* Set and Correct (full size- opened and used once so the twisty thing on the inside has been twisted.)
*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Tarte* Lipsurgence in Charmed (received in a trade, color not for me- can be sanitized)

*Kiehls* Abyssine Cream

*Julep* Morgan [on hold]

*Julep* Blake

*Bumble and Bumble* Hairdressers Oil sample

*Juliette Has a Gun* Citizen Queen

*Juliette Has a Gun* Not A Perfume

*d:fi* beach bum texturizing spray (full size- 4.23oz)

*Blinc* Mascara (BB sample) [on hold]

*Benefit* Total Moisture (in glass sample jar, no size)

*Philosophy* Miracle Worker serum .12 oz

*Philosophy* heavenly light pink illuminator (full size, 1 oz)

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola* Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm [on hold]

*Comodynes* Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa* clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

________________________________________________________________________________________

*things I would LOVE*:

*Ellis Faas lips-- L301 or L303*

*LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst*

*Deborah Lippmann Modern Love*

*Fall nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

Color Club in Rose Gold

DDF Cleanser

Facial Cleansing/makeup remover wipes

Shea Terra!

matte nail polish

*algenist eye renewal balm*

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Sep 6, 2012)

*I'm newer to this trade thread, so I'm willing to ship first. All items are new/unopened, unless otherwise noted. I'm also pretty open when it comes to trades, so try me!*

*Trade List
S.a.l.t.y Cosmetics* Glama-Zoid! loose mineral eye shadow (*swatched once)
*Dirt* sow + reap luxe salt scrub sample
*Youngblood* mineral primer sample
*Burt's Bees* Super Shiny natural lip gloss in Sweet Pink (FS at .5 oz)
*Smashbox* Photo Finish Foundation Primer (foil packet, 2.5 ml)
*YSL* Touche Eclat sample card with shades No. 1, 2 and 3
*Marbella* Permanent Eyeliner Pen (FS *swatched once)
*Nyx* Lipstick in Vitamin (FS *swatched once)
*Too Faced* Beauty Balm sample in Nude Glow (.17oz) *- PENDING*
*Benefit* Some Kind-a Gorgeous sample in Medium (.12oz)
*Juice* *Beauty* Green Apple SPF 15 Moisturizer (.5oz *opened and tested once)
*Comodynes* Self-Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color (2 towelettes)
*Philosophy* Take a Deep Breath (.4oz, *opened and tested once)
*Buxom* Gloss mini in Sugar
*MyGlam* gloss in 01 (*swatched once)
*Circus Nail polishes* in Yellow and Orange

*Wishlist*
*Nail polishes!* (Julep, Essie, Zoya, Color Club, Butter London, Deborah Lippmann...I'm going through a major nail polish phase right now...)
*Eyeko* *Skinny Liner* (any color)
*Boscia BB Cream*

*Melvita Floral Water*

*Gloss Moderne Mask*

(edited to update transactions)


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 7, 2012)

*Updated 09/07/12---Added a few items*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*
Olay Regenerist Micro-exfoliating Wet Cleansing Cloths, full size pack of 30

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel, guessing 0.25 fl oz bottle

Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer SPF15, small sample tub, looks about 0.12 oz based on comparison with my other tubs

Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF15 cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Chamomile Cleanser gel from corporate, probably 1 use in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Nourishing Moisturizer cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Eclos Anti-Aging Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream, 0.25 fl oz (MyGlam)

Eclos Anti-Aging Cellular Activator Face Serum, 0.5 fl oz (My Glam)
DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Demeter Roll On Perfume Oil in Dragon Fruit, 0.29 fl oz (MyGlam)

Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (without card)

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

*MAKEUP*

S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Loose Luxury Mineral Eyeshadow in Glama-ZOID, 1g (MyGlam)

Glam Gloss in Shade 02 (MyGlam)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

*NAILS*

Essie polish, full size 'Braziliant' (a little picky about this one)

Essie polish, full size 'Your Hut or Mine' (a little picky about this one)

Essie polish, full size 'Main Squeeze'

*OTHER*
Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror (BeautyFix)

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle, like a soft train case (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium rectangle (Beauty Fix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

*Jelly nail polish*

*Stamping plates for nail art*

Unusual nail polish, especially "indie" ones (like from Etsy shops) with different shapes of glitter or flakies, holos

Essie polish in Lady Like

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 BB cream (any that are not too shimmery)*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Pore-refining products

Body wash

*Natural deodorant for men*

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 8, 2012)

All samples are from Birchbox.  I've been subscribed April through August 2012.  Please be aware that I have reviewd these products for Birchbox and on my Blog, but any suggestions I have made on my Blog on how to actually use the products come from reviews I have seen on YouTube and elsewhere online.  Unopened and unused, unless otherwise indicated.  Any questions, just ask.

Up For Trade:  

Arquiste L'Etrog Perfume (Smelled It.  Way too Strong for Me.)

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap (swatched once)

beautyblender blendercleanser (The one I got smells like lavender.  I cannot use it.)

Comodynes Intensive Self-Tanning Towlettes (2)

Stainiac by theBalm in Beauty Queen  (I opened it to look at it, but I have not used it.)

Oscar de la Renta Live In Love (Opened.  Sniffed.  Way Too Floral.)

Wish List:  

Harvey Prince Hello

Caudalie Hand and Nail Creme  

Deborah Lippman Private Dancer

I will absolutely send first with delivery confirmation.  I am a new trader.  U. S. Trades Only, Please. 

Successful trade Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner with miss6aby.  I sent her the black eyeliner I got in my July Birchbox, and she sent me the purple one she had received.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MeanWife (Sep 8, 2012)

*Prefer to trade larger lots - trying to save on shipping and get rid of more stuff *

A+ trades with: FireNRice, skylola123, JadedBeauty, Ahkae, miss6aby, Mega789, heyitsrilee, princesscubby, PlayedInLoops, Heather4602, StellaSunshine, sihaya, MissLindaJean (x2), Mirandamanda, nfig, tevans, yanelib27 (x2), Denise Moya, kcrowebird, jenn80802000, awall18, bethm

* *

*BEWARE of Swaplifter eschwanda (Elizabeth in Florida)*

* *

What I have to OFFER: (all items are new, never used or opened, unless otherwise stated)



















 

 *Sample Sized Items - Foils, 1-2 uses*
- Mustela baby cleansing gel

- Fekkai technician color care set (shampoo &amp; mask)

- Gud (by Burt's Bees) vanilla body lotion

- Lorac Face selfTANtalizer (x2)

- Tan Towel, self tan towelette for face/body

- NARS tinted moisurizer SPF 30 (medium)

- Comodynes self-tanning towlettes (x2)

- DHC Milky hair wax

- DHC Q10 color-correcting primer (1 beige, 1 apricot)

- Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo (.5oz, large for a foil)

* *

*Deluxe Samples - travel size or multi use*

- Pantene Color Solutions shampoo, 1.7oz

- TREsemme Split End Remedy, shampoo and conditioner

- Nivea Extended Moisture lotion, 1oz

- Borghese moisurizer

- Twist Tie hair bands (pink)

- Twist Tie headband (purple - bright &amp; pastel)

- Bare Minerals foundation: light 1G matte (swatched once) &amp; brush included

- Bare Minerals foundation primer

- Living Proof Frizz nourishing styling cream

- Ojon volumizing shampoo

- Bamboo Color Care, fade-proof fluide

- Smashbox photo finish hydrating primer, .25oz tube (x3)

- Philosophy Miracle Worker anti-aging eye cream (x2)

- Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners, travel size: Zero (lighter black), Perversion (deep black)

- Sugar lip treatment (balm) spf 15, clear

- Lancome Hypnose Drama Mascara in excessive black

 

*Perfume Samples - Glass tubes*

- Gioegio Armani: Acqua Di Gio

- Harvey Prince: Ageless

- Dolce &amp; Gabbana: The one gentleman

- Philosophy: Love Sweet Love

- Gucci: Flora

- Cartier: Baiser Vole

- Hanae Mori paris (x3)

- Dragon Fruit roll on perfume oil

* *

*Full Size Items*

- Philosophy Divine Illumination, skin luminizer

- Nad's facial wax strips, box of 24 (used 2)

- Roc deep wrinkle night cream, 1.1 oz

- Dermstore Lip Quench

- NYX Lipstick: Power

- Bumble &amp; Bumble FREEstyle card: free blow out or updo at participating salon

- Nailtiques: Moscow (bright red)

- Nail Bling: silver with pink hearts

- Birchbox ear buds, pink/blue

- Ulta travel make-up kit: 38 eyeshadows (swatched a few, most untouched), 8 lip color, 2 bronzers, 1 med powder, 1 blush, purple case)

- Make-up Bags: MyGlam March flowers, Feb hearts, April metallic pink, Gold clutch,  Jane Iredale gold bag, Authentic COACH bag, purchased personally from the Coach store (perfect condition outside, some liner marks inside), sephora Silver alligator

- MyGlam brushes (never tested, still in plastic): concealer &amp; liner

*My Wishlist* (please be new, unused, unless specified):
 

- Fresh Sugar tinted lip treatment (not clear, any color)                                              

- Philosophy moisturizers               

- StriVectin

- Ole Henrickson     

- Juice Beauty                                               

- Lip Scrubs, body scrubs, Dirt Lemon scrub                   

- Redness reducer    

- Acne spot treament

- Nail polish: clear top coat (not drug store brand or Seche Vite)      

- Urban Decay or Stila liner (brown)

- Eye shadow palette - Kat Von D, UD, or Stila                            

- Open to other suggestions, especially high-end skin care and neutral/natural make-up colors

*Also willing to sell pieces or trade for gift cards*


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Ladies--

I am still realllllly dying to trade for an Ellis Faas in L301 or L303!!! I'll send multiple items and extras!!! Please and thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Sep 8, 2012)

_double post: Deleted_


----------



## Laura Marie (Sep 9, 2012)

*UPDATED WITH URBAN DECAY, TARTE, STILA, BENEFIT, SMASHBOX AND MAC! *​ 

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 
 *Stila* lip glaze in Camera

 *Stila* lip glaze in Action

 *Boscia* B.B Cream SPF 27 PA++
WEI Pomegranate buffing beads (2 small packets)
*Stila* sample card (includes 10 in 1 BB balm, concealer and foundation in shade WARM)
Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer .17 FL OZ

*LIPS*


*Tarte* Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote (Brand New) 
TheBalm Plump your Pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion My Fruit (Brand New still sealed)
TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (Full size, still sealed, no box)
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Copacabana Coffee (used once)


*FACE*


Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new) 
CoverGirl Classic Color Blush in Rose Silk (brand new still in packaging)
Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (Used 3 sheets)
*Benefit* Thrrrob blush (swatched twice)
*Tarte* Mineral Bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11 OZ
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush (Brand new)
*NEW! Smashbox* Photo Finish Dark Spot Correcting FULL SIZE, NEW
*Urban Decay* sample pack of Naked Skin foundation (includes shades: 2.0, 3.5, 4.0, 8.0 and plastic sheet for color matching)


*EYES*


TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)

Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose (swatched twice)

*MAC* mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial (No box from a kit)
*Benefit* They're Real Mascara brand new NO BOX
*Urban Decay *Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX


*HAIR*


Joico Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz (Brand New) 


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence *

*Blushes*

*Too FacedBronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## Snow24 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have been looking around really, really want the *Ole Henriksen Truth Serum Collagen Booster* and *Touch in SOL Fell Like Honey Moon Skin Base* from Augusts GlossyBox if anyone doesn't want theirs, please check my list. Thanks!

*Birchbox:*â€¨

Stila Eye Shadow Card - In the Light

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (Green/Pink)

Alterna BAMBOOÂ® UV+ Color Protection Fade-Proof Fluide

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss - Birchbox Pink
Jouer Lip Enhancer

Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream

SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Shampoo _-Pending_
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair Full Shimmer Illuminating Treatment _-Pending_

CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes (2)

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

*Sample Society:*

Borghese Tono Body Lotion

*Sage Box:*

Shea Terra Organics Rose Hips Black Soap: 1oz _- PENDING_

Life lab lift &amp; moisturize (I think this is the .27 oz)

VMV Hypo Allergenics Armada face Cover

*Allure Beauty Box:* (All Full Size)

NYC sparkle eyedust in 14 karat rose

Oscar Blandi Volumizing Dry Shampoo Spray

Biomega Firm &amp; Fabulous Hairspray (Really BIG)

John Fried Frizz-Ease Curl Perfecting Spray

*GlossyBox:*

Blushed by Ruddy Water

*Beauty Army:*
Mama Mio Shrink To Fit Hip &amp; Thigh Cream

*CEW Box:*

Burt's Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia

Heidi Klum Shine Eau de Toilette (.5 oz)

Sally Hansen Nail Polish Strips - Animal Instinct Full box

StriVectin-TL Tightening Neck Cream, Travel Size

*Other:*

NYX Gloss - Queen of Africa -Purple - Full Size

Caldrea Hand Soap: (6) Sample Packs:

           No. 01, No. 14, No. 17, No. 19, No. 15, No. 20

John Frieda Frizz-EaseÂ® Sheer Solutionâ„¢ Lightweight Frizz Control, .34 oz. (3)

N.V. Perricone, MD - Alpha Lipoic Acid Nutritive Cleanser with DMAE 2ml (3)
Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 32 Rose Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 60 Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

StriVectin-SD: Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks and Wrinkles, 3ml / 0.1 fl. oz.

Jour Luminizing Moisture tint: Opal, Pearl, Golden. 1 ml / 0.03 fl. oz.

*â€¨Wanted*

*DL- Private Dancer*

*Cranberry Toner*

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum from August Glossybox

Loreal Youth Code

All Eye Creams
All Night Creams

â€¨Beautyblender

Most All Anti-Aging Creams

Julep - Gunta- Toni - Diane - Emilie - Selena - Allyson
Zoya - Shelby - Frida

Essie - Stylenomics,

OPI - LINCOLN PARK AFTER DARK MATTE

Julep Pedi Prep

beautyblender

Ole Henrickson - ALL


----------



## onthecontrary (Sep 9, 2012)

I just received a Birchbox order with Zoya: Bevin without realizing I have an exact dupe for it (OPI: Thanks a Windmillion from the Holland collection) 




. I'm looking to trade it for another FULL SIZE polish, doesn't have to be Zoya. I would prefer fall colors,but you can try me on something else! Thanks!!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade. I don't have a problem sending first. I'll send with a DC# if you would like. I'm only shipping to the US at this time. I'm pretty picky about the products I like so if we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings



I'm trying to only trade for items I know I'll absolutely use. It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought. Tons of colors!
Befine night cream - 15ml
perfekt brow perfection gel in caramel
Noir eyeliner - black full size
Ada bronzer in peach
Julep Pomegranate body scrub 4oz
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme 2oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Lancome color design eye shadow quad in pretty pretty
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally shadow stick in platinum - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Benefit the porefessional .25oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
LancÃ´me juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Tresemme split remedy shampoo 1oz
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue - 2oz jar
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz

Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
Juliette has a gun citizen queen
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 2, both new but half full
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New
Ulta Pinata-yada-yada- Brand New
Zoya Lara - used for 1 mani

Card/foil packets of the following:


Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls - 2 good sized packets
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl
By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light
Talika lash conditioning cleanser - I have 2
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose
Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's. From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, and 21 Drops


----------



## mega789 (Sep 10, 2012)

_UPDATED! (9-11-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 boscia Oil free Nightly Hydration

 Color Club Polish (Insta-This)

 2x *Jouer *Matte Moisture Tint (Nude)

* Twist band - red and white lace pattern*

  2x *Kate Spade* Twirl perfume

 2x Viva La Juicy - *La Fleur*

* Amika - *Nourishing mask

* Schick Hydro Silk razor*

* Stila* - forever your curl mascara

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* N4 **- *Hydrating Shampoo 1.5 oz bottle

 *N4 **- 3x *Reconstructing Masque packets (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

 *N4 **-  *Clarifying Shampoo (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* N4 **- 2x *Blow Dry Lotion (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

* Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

* Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

* karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*MAKE UP FOREVER* - HD high definition foundation - shade #120 Soft Sand (used 5x, cap fell and broke)

*Cargo - *Eye Bronzer

*Philosophy *- the color of grace: heavenly light pink illuminator

*China Glaze* - Nail polish color: Grape Juice

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask 5.5 oz

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

  * Korean products* 

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

*Skin Food* - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

*The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - * 

  Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

  3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

  Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

  In Yang - sleeping repair pack

*Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

*O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

* *Some photo's...

(nails not my image)

































*Wish List:*

Wei To GO

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

Ellis Faas Creamy Milky Glazed Lips (try me on shade)

*kelly van gogh hair products*

*Stila Set &amp; Correct*

*Shu Uemura shampoo/conditioner*

*Glytone Acne Self Foaming wash*

*Wei products*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

*Decleor products*

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 10, 2012)

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (Not sure of the color yet)

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*J.R. Watkins* Lavender Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve - 0.25 oz (the size we got in our BB)
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*O.P.I.* Shatter in Navy Shatter
*China Glaze* Crackle Polish in Black Mesh
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm (used 1x - sanitized)

*Perfume Samples:*


Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Jouer Matte Moisture Tint (in a light color - I'm pretty fair)
Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
MinTeas
Pangea Lip balm
Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Tarte Lipsurgence
Zoya, O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## Wida (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a few items to trade!  I only ship to the US and I will always send a delivery confirmation number with every trade.

*Pixi Beauty Blush in Rosy Rouge - full size, never opened (Aug. Birchbox)

*Twistbands - Brand New - White, Black, Gray, and Olive + a lace one that will be coming in my Sept. BB.  I bought a set of 6 from BB because I had never sampled one and heard great things about them.  I used 2 of them and sadly, they didn't work for my hair. 

*Strivectin SD Power Serum for Wrinkles (.25 oz - 1 week supply)

*The Body Shop Hemp Hand Protector (1 oz tube.  Never opened or used, but the tube is dented)

*NYX Gloss in Clear (Full size, no box but never opened from Sircle Samples)

*Jouer lipgloss in Wind (Birchbox sample)

*Becca Resurfacing Primer (.5 oz tube, has been used 3 times)

*Julep SPF 15 lip balm in Vanilla Mint (new, seal intact)

*Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer (.125 oz tube)

*Ahava Hibiscus &amp; Fig body wash (.5 oz packet) and body lotion (.3 oz packet)

*2 packets of Skin 79 Super BB Cream - the hot pink one

*2 packets of Jouer Luminzing Moisture Tint in Golden and 1 packet in Glow

I will also probably be trading the BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir and the Color Cub polish this month's Birchbox (unless I get the blue one, I'll keep that).  I'll update this list when I receive my box.

Wishlist:

*Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in porcelain or linen

Boscia BB cream

Juliette has a Gun Not a Perfume

Harvey Prince Hello

Orofluido

I love body lotions and creams, long lasting eyeliners, and products for oily skin.  Try me!


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking for anybody who is interested in a full box swap! I am getting 2 of the Box #1 from Birchbox, if anybody is interested, please let me know, I am open to pretty much any other box!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 10, 2012)

*UPDATED 9/10/12*

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Kate Spade Twirl

Boscia Oil Free Nightly Hydration

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila Sample Card with HD Beauty Balm and Stay All Day  Foundation &amp; Concealer in warm

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Full Size - Dovey and Dharma (these have been both used, a couple times each. They were given to me - colors just aren't for me.)

Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Myrta (swatched), Zuza (swatched)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in olive, turquoise or purple (pleaaaase). 

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## lovepink (Sep 10, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 10, 2012)

Updated from earlier.  This list is getting out of control

I have quite a bit up for trade.  I don't have a problem sending first.  I'll send with a DC# if you would like.  I'm only shipping to the US at this time.  I'm pretty picky about the products I like so if we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings



 I'm trying to only trade for items I know I'll absolutely use.  It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought.  Tons of colors!
Befine night cream - 15ml
perfekt brow perfection gel in caramel
Noir eyeliner - black full size
Ada bronzer in peach
Julep Pomegranate body scrub 4oz
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme 2oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Lancome color design eye shadow quad in pretty pretty
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally shadow stick in platinum - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Benefit the porefessional .25oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
LancÃ´me juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF  eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Tresemme split remedy shampoo 1oz
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue - 2oz jar
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz
Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar
Benefit Refined Finish Facial Polish
Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light

Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide  Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
Juliette has a gun citizen queen
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 2, both new but half full
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New
Ulta Pinata-yada-yada- Brand New
Zoya Lara - used for 1 mani

Card/foil packets of the following:


Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls - 2 good sized packets
Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding
Miss Jessie's Creme de la Curl
By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light
Talika lash conditioning cleanser - I have 2
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose
Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Dr. Ci Labo starter kit
L'Occitane Divine Cream
L'Occitane Divine Extract
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream
L'Occitane Fabulous Serum
WEI Lady Berry .07oz
WEI Chinese Rose faiming cleanser .10oz
WEI Golden Root mud mask .14oz
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's.  From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, and 21 Drops


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 10, 2012)

*****Will be away for a week(9/11-9/21). Will be checking inbox for offers, but I will not likely reply until 9/21*****

NEW/NEVER BEEN USED UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED

****Every trade I make will include a tracking number. 

*Lips:*
 


Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 19 
Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 51
DERMSTORE- Lip Quench (full size)
Stila- fini glacÃ© pour les lÃ¨vres(birchbox)
Tokidoki- DiamantÃ© (full size)*PENDING
Ellis Faas Creamy Milky Glazed Lips in L109
Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Milan(full size)
Cherry Nourish &amp; Shimmer Lip Gloss (the natural beauty box)

*Face:*


Youngblood-Mineral Primer(0.17 fl oz)
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Matte Finish
BSC Dissolve Spots Crystal Collagen Mask(full box)
Etude House AC Clinic Toner (used 3 times using cotton ball)
Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Redness Primer(used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)
Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Wrinkle Primer (used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)
Shiseido White Lucent Intensive Spot Targeting Serum .3oz

Younblood Mineral Primer(full size New without box)
La Mellite Sugar Scrub Strawberry Lemon
Pixi Nude Shade Wardrobe(used 3x, there's a small chip on one of the squares;see picture)
Laura Geller Bronze and Brighten Medium Travel Size(.06oz)
100% Natural French Green Clay Mask Powder(eco-emi august)
Natural Lotion Cool Calm Collected in Citrus Mint sample packet(eco-emi; Face, body, and hands)

Nuturesome Nature Effect Fluid .5 oz (green grab bag)
The Truth in Aging Brow Vitality Complex(truth in aging box)
Ariona Organic Facial Oil .5oz(the natural beauty box)
Bodyography Foundation Primer Clear .53 oz(goodebox)
Kinerase Extreme Lift Face .24oz
Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF 15 Moisturizer(MyGlam)
Azten Balance Protective Day Cream .1oz(beauty army)

*Hair:*


Macadamia Natural Oil-Healing Oil Treatment(1 fl oz)
Kronos- Overnight Repair Masque
Silktage Rejuvenation Styling Serum(goodebox july)
Paul Mitchell Smoothing Super Skinny Serum 25ml
Oscar Blandi Smoothing Shampoo 2oz (birchbox)
*Eyes:*


Cures by Avance- Age Defeyer Eye (myglam)
Youngblood- Eye Impacr Quick Recovery Eye Cream
Inglot Freedom System- Eye Shadow Matte 355( lightly swatched once)
Murad Eye Lift Perfector
Azten Renew Exfoliate and Brighten Eyes&amp;Lip Emusion _eliminates dark circles _.1oz(beauty army)
Blinc Eyeliner 0.7g
Blinc Mascara 0.7g
H20+ Marine Calm Restorative Eye Cream 4mL
H20+ Marine Calm Restorative Eye Cream 4mL

*Nails: *


Circus by Andrea's Choice- Reverso (myglam)

Sephora by OPI- Nail Design Pen Read Between the Lines (full size)
Color Club- Blue-Ming(mini)
Julep Basecoat
Julep Freida
Julep America
Julep Jessica
Deborah Lippmann Private Dancer
Julep Sandra
Julep Megan
Julep Rachel
Julep Aubrey
Illamasqua Purity 
OPI Black Spotted(label torn in the middle, please view pics, never used, never opened)


*Body:*


Carols Daughter Ecstasy Shea Souffle  (4 oz) (used about 5 times)

Original Purity Mini Wash Me Lavender 2oz (The natural beauty box)
Selma Valentine Sweet Sensations Whipped Body Butter  1oz(Green Grab Bag)
Miessence Intensive Body Cream Certified Organic  1.35oz(goodebox)
Auromere Himalayan Rose Hand-Crafted Soap(eco-emi)


*Misc: *


L'Occitane Eau De Toiletter in Cherry Blossom (50ml)(may have sprayed 5-7 times)
Tilvee Calendula &amp; Comfrey Healing Balm(yuzen box)

__________________________________________________

Wishlist:


MAC
Loose Eye Shadow Pigments
Skincare

Dr. Haushka
try me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tray5335 (Sep 10, 2012)

***Updated 9/10/12** (new items in blue!)*

All products are unused or unopened unless otherwise noted.  Pictures of all products are available upon request.  Feel free to private message me with any questions or offers!  Im open to all offers, but I like blinc mascara, Pangea Organics Lip Balm

bb creams, and hair products.  Thanks!!!

*Hair:*

Number4 Hydrating Shampoo (full size, used 2x)

Number4 Hydrating Conditioner (full size, used 2x)

Number 4 blow dry lotion (full size, used 2x)

Number 4 super comb prep and protect (1.45 fl. Oz.)

Devacurl Set up and Above (full size, used 1x)

Ojon Volume Advance Voluminzing Conditioner (1 fl. Oz.)

Orofluido beauty elixir for hair (.17 fl. Oz.)

Bamboo color care (.25 fl. Oz.)

Fekkai Technician color care shampoo (.30 fl. Oz.)

Abba pure moisture shampoo (.25 fl. Oz.)

*Nails:*

Color Club, tweet me (.25 fl. Oz.)

*Body/Face:*

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

DDF Brightening Cleanser (2 fl. oz)

Clinique liquid facial soap (6.7 fl. oz) 3/4 bottle remaining

Origins modern friction (.17 fl. Oz.)

Origins A Perfect World (.17 fl. oz.)

Kiehlâ€™s overnight biological peel (.17 fl. Oz.)

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pad

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser (.5 fl. Oz.)

Laboratoire remede, gentle mineral exfoliant (.07 fl. Oz.)

Pangea Organics Facial scrub (.17 fl. Oz.)

Cerave Hydrating Cleanser (1 fl. Oz.)

Nivea good-bye cellulite serum (2.5 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees Rosemary Mint Shampoo Bar (.80oz)

Burtâ€™s bees poison ivy soap (.80 oz)

Burtâ€™s bees all in one wash (1 fl. Oz.)

Burtâ€™s bees weatherproofing lip balm (full size)

Bath and Body Works Twisted Peppermint Body Lotion (8 oz.)

Bath and Body Works twisted peppermind triple moisture body cream (8 oz.)

Cerave hydrating cleanser (1 fl. oz.)

Get Fresh Spa Body Creme (single use packet)

Get Fresh Feet Foot Scrub (single use packet)

Wei pomegranite buffing beads (.02 oz)

*Makeup:*

Ulta eye shadow quad, colors: Iceland, flutter, cherry bomb, chianti

Clinique color surge eye shadow trio, colors: sable, sparkling sage, day break

Silta smokey eye card from birchbox

Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in bronze (.07 fl. oz)

*Lips:*

Jouer Birchbox pink lip gloss

Sephora brillant lip gloss in feverish fushcia (.5 fl oz) (swatched on clean hand to test color)

Ulta dual ended lip gloss in siren and starlet (full size)

Sephora brillant lip gloss in rosy glow (.23 fl. oz)

Clinque different lipstick in tenderheart (full size)

Stila lip glaze in lights (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

Exude lip creme in nude (full size, swatched on clean hand to test color)

*Perfume:*

Bath and Body works twisted peppermint body mist (8 fl. oz.)

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels heavenly (2.5 fl. oz.)

Viva La Juicy- La fleur (.05 fl. oz)

BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

*Misc:*

Birchbox ear buds in pink and blue


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 10, 2012)

Actually, scratch that last post. It is Box #3 by Zadidoll's list in the spoilers. I am getting 2 of Box #3, and am looking for a full box trade. This is what's in it:


Birchbox and Color ClubÂ® Custom Collection
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Fekkai Essential Shea Conditioner
Fekkai Essential Shea Shampoo
The Brush Guard Variety Pack
twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall

Please let me know! I am open to pretty much any other box!


----------



## xiehan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello, ladies! I've updated my trade list with my September Birchbox items, which are still pending arrival (but I expect them before the end of the week).

I'm most looking for these September Birchbox items:


boscia MakeUp-BreakUp Cool Cleansing Oil
SeduÂ® Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment with Pure Moroccan Argan Oil
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Porcelain

My trade list is in my signature.

Or if anyone wants to do a full box swap, I'd be happy too. I got box #11 and would be most happy with boxes 4, 5, 16, 19, 22, 23, 24, or 26, but would consider other offers.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 11, 2012)

*Birchbox*

boscia Oil-free Nightly Hydration (deluxe sample) - PENDING

Color Club in Status Update (mini)

21 Drops Aromatherapy Blends (deluxe sample)

amika hair mask

Eye Rock Designer Liners

Likewise Moisturizer + UVA/UVB Sunscreen SPF 50 (5ml/.15 FL oz - used once)

*Julep Maven*

Julep Daylight Defense SPF 30 for Hands and Face(full-sized)

*Other Samples/Full Size Products*

e.l.f. Glitter Eye holiday book (12 full-sized eyeshadows, one applicator, one eyeliner, never opened!)

Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo and Conditioner (LARGE packets, 10ml/0.34FL oz each)

*Wishlist* - _I will easily take other things, but just in case you have these..._

*Wei Golden Root Purifying Mud Mask*

Wei To Go Sleepover Kit

Benefit The POREfessional

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

Zoya products


----------



## reepy (Sep 11, 2012)

Trade list updated today with new BB items. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127681/reepys-trade-list-updated


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is my trade list:

*Birchbox:*


John Varvatos Star U.S.A. (June)

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide (May)
BORGHESE CuraForte Moisture Intensifier (January)
Oscar de la Renta live in love (July) x 2

Comodyne Self-Tanning Towlettes (2; June)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (August)
Caldrea Hand Soap (August)
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir (September)
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ (September)
LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst (September)
Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches (September)
Youngblood Mineral Primer (September)

*MyGlam:*


NuMe HydroPunch (July)
Juicy Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer (July)

Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum (August)
S.A.L.T.Y. Cosmetics Glama-ZOID! Eyeshadow (August)
Eclos Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream (August)
Demeter Dragon Fruit Roll On Perfume Oil (August)
myglam Glam Gloss in 02 (August; Box opened to see color, tube never opened)

*Sample Society: *


Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Bronzed (swatched once; July)
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria/White Glimmer (July)

*The Look Bag:*


pur-lisse pur-protect daily moisturizer (April)

*Concious Box: *


The All Natural Face Vegan Eye Shadow in Lemon Ice (July)
Aura Cacia Aromatherapy Deck (July)
Aura Cacia Sweet Orange 100% Pure Essential Oil (July)
Mighty Leaf Ice Tea in Calypso Mango (July)
The Tea Forte 3 pack; Cherry Marzipan, Cucumber Mint &amp; Honey Yuzu (July)

*StarLooks: *


Small Precision Brush (June)
Eye Shadow in Caricature (June)
Tender Gloss Lipstick in Citron (July)
Blush in Classy (July)
Silver Pocket Mirror (July, a little banged up, came to me that way but definitely still useable)
Pink Petal Rose Lipgloss (August)

*GlossyBox: *


Wella Professionals Enrich Hair Treatment (June)
Ofra Eye Shadow Ice in Go Black (June)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (June)
vbeaute Nourishing Repair Eye Cream, Intense Brightening Agent and Everyday Creme (June)

Touch in SOL Fell Like Honey Moon Skin Base (August)
Ellis Faas Milky Lips in L209 (August; would prefer to trade for a different color)

*Julep:*

*Sircle Samples:*


NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Cocoa (swatched once and sanitized)

*Little Black Bag:*


Redken Protective Straitening Lotion
*QVC Test Tube:*


Ojon Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner (August)
Laura Geller Waterproof Eye Spackle (August)

Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer (August)


*Wishlist:*


Miracle Skin Treat and Conceal

PIXI Beauty Lip &amp; Line (BB August; already have Peony Pink)

PIXI Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen (BB August)

Whish Shave Crave Shaving Cream (BB August)

Beauty Fixation Nail Polish Touch-Up (BB August)

Elemental Herbology Cool &amp; Clear Facial Cleanser (SS August)
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (BB September)
Brush Guards (BB September)
boscia Oil Free Nightly Hydration (BB September)
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint (BB September; light color)
Color Club Polishes (BB September; I have 2 on the way so I am not sure which ones I will want just yet)
Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip (BB September)
SeduÂ® Anti-Frizz Polishing Treatment with Pure Moroccan Argan Oil (BB September)
CellCeuticals Extremely Gentle Skin Cleanser (SS September)
Stila Cosmetics Smudge Crayon (SS September)

I am also open to other goodies, just send me message with a link to your trade thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tabasc (Sep 11, 2012)

I am looking for color club in Insta-This (cobalt). 

Would like to trade my color club in status update.


----------



## mega789 (Sep 11, 2012)

Really looking for: *Ellis Faas* Creamy Milky Glazed Lips (try me on shade), Wei To GO, LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

*kelly van gogh hair products*

_UPDATED! (9-11-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 boscia Oil free Nightly Hydration

 Color Club Polish (Insta-This)

 2x *Jouer* Matte Moisture Tint (Nude)

* Twist band - red and white lace pattern*

  2x *Kate Spade* Twirl perfume

 2x Viva La Juicy - *La Fleur*

* Amika - *Nourishing mask

* Schick Hydro Silk razor*

* Stila* - forever your curl mascara

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* N4 **- *Hydrating Shampoo 1.5 oz bottle

 *N4 **- 3x *Reconstructing Masque packets (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

 *N4 **-  *Clarifying Shampoo (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* N4 **- 2x *Blow Dry Lotion (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

* Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

* Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

* karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*MAKE UP FOREVER* - HD high definition foundation - shade #120 Soft Sand (used 5x, cap fell and broke)

*Cargo - *Eye Bronzer

*Philosophy *- the color of grace: heavenly light pink illuminator

*China Glaze* - Nail polish color: Grape Juice

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask 5.5 oz

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

 
* Korean products*

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

*Skin Food* - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

*The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - *

  Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

  3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

  Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

  In Yang - sleeping repair pack

*Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

*O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

*Wish List:*

Wei To GO

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

Ellis Faas Creamy Milky Glazed Lips (try me on shade)

*kelly van gogh hair products*

*Stila Set &amp; Correct*

*Shu Uemura shampoo/conditioner*

*Glytone Acne Self Foaming wash*

*Wei products*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

*Decleor products*

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking for ANY of the 21 DROPS samples from this month BB. I have lots to swap but I do need to update my list.

PLEASE message me.

Also possibly interested in a whole box swap. Im getting #5

Maybe interested in (1, 11, 17)


----------



## vehementlovex (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello! So, I have some products that I haven't used that I'm willing to trade. 


Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme 2oz
mini Colorclub "Insta-this" (cobalt blue) polish


I'd really love to trade for:


mini Colorclub "Put a Pin in it" (rose gold color)
Any offers besides perfume and shampoo samples!


Message me or better yet, Email me! [email protected]


----------



## vehementlovex (Sep 11, 2012)

I have Insta-this. The one you have is the slate grey, right? I'd be willing to trade! I haven't opened Insta-This yet.


----------



## vehementlovex (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tabasc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am looking for color club in Insta-This (cobalt).
> 
> Would like to trade my color club in status update.


 I have Insta-this. The one you have is the slate grey, right? I'd be willing to trade! I haven't opened Insta-This yet.


----------



## CRB882 (Sep 11, 2012)

It's been awhile, but I wanted to post again. I'm getting the Brush Guard variety pack in my Birchbox, and I have no brushes therefore no need for them, so I thought I'd post again. I've probably got a few more things, including nail polish, if anyone is interested in that. PM me or e-mail me (sometimes I don't get notification of messages. My e-mail address is my username @aol

*For Trade*

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

Archipelago Pomegranate Body Soap

Julep nail polish - Serena (used 2x)

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss in Birchbox Pink (swatched)

Redken Shine Flash 02 glistening mist (used 2x)

stila one step bronze (only willing to trade for multiple objects or another full size item)

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Bellini (swatched)

*Wanted*

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick

Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick (grey)

Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect

BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley

mascara


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 12, 2012)

have the following up for trade: 

*BirchBox: *

*   *
*Mighty Leaf Tea -- 3 pouches*

*Color Club nail polish Status Update (preferably for the rose gold one)*

Tili Bag

    

 Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion

Stila palette In The Moment

BB earphones (one pink and blue &amp; one green and pink)

Staniac Beauty Queen 

Taylor Swift Wonderstruck perfume vial

Kate Spade Twirl perfume vial X 3 -- willing to trade all 3 for one item

Arquiste Flor y Canto perfume vial

John Varvatos USA perfume vial 

Color Club in Disco Nap

Sample Society:

DDF Ampyfying Elixir 

StriVectin SD .5 oz

Colorscience loose mineral travel puff in Illuminating Pearl Powder

The Soap Box:

10.00 gift certificate (one time code that doesnt expire)

Other: 

Weleda Iris Hydrating Day Cream

Freemans Facial Hydration Mask Goji Berry

Perricone MD Firming Neck Therapy .25 oz

Vichy Ultra Mattifying Oil Free Lotion 3 ml 

Full size misc: 

ybf plum noir eye liner 

My current wishlist: 

any Kerastase product

Boscia BB cream 

Philosophy Purity Cleanser

beautyblender 

Pangea Organics products 

Shea Terra Organics products 

Benefit Posietint or ChaCha tint

Benefit Porefessional

*Please message me if interested! And let me know what you have even if its not on my wishlist.*

I don't mind sending pics if asked.  

Thanks!


----------



## HelloPanda57 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm looking to trade:

Color Club in Insta-this (blue) sample (love the color but ended up with 2 after attending the Birchbox Sample Stop in NYC)

BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir Perfume sample

for:

Color Club in Status Update

Message me if interested!


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm pretty new to the trade forum, but ended up getting two of the same box, Box 13 this month and wanted to trade some items or possibly the whole box. I'm really interested in the Madewell Giftcards if some of you would like to trade for those or just don't want them. I'll have the boxes by the end of the week. Here is what I have to offer:

- Benefit Porefessional (New Deluxe Sample Size) *ON HOLD*

- Brush Guards ( 2 packs) *ON HOLD*

- Boscia Cleansing Gel *ON HOLD*

- Dr. Jart BB Cream

- Color Club polish (not sure which color yet)

- LA Fresh Body Soothers

Please PM me and let me know, thank you!


----------



## erikalisa55 (Sep 12, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***Updated 9/12/12 with MAC, Tarte, Benefit, NARS, Butter London, Julep and BB Cream Products***

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*




_*Birchbox*_


*TALIKA* Lipocils Expert
*Viva La Juicy* La Fleur (2)
*Gloss Moderneâ„¢* High Gloss Masque
*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*John Varvatos* Star U.S.A.
*Taylor Swift* Wonderstruck
*Annick Goutal* Petite Cherie
*Kate Spade* Twirl

*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Makeup*


*MAC* Hey, Sailor! Collection - Nautical Navy Eyeshadow
*MAC* Hey, Sailor! Collection - Launch Away Blush
*MAC* Well Dressed Blush
*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Julep* - Boho Glam Lengthening Mascara in Brown
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz - Swatched
*TALIKA* Lipocils Expert

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched

Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched

*Nail Polsih*


*Julep* - *Gunta &amp; Popova* 
       




*Butter London* Knees Up - Swatched
*Butter London* Slapper - Used for one Manicure
*Color Club Age* of Aquarius Mini (2)

*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)
*Shiseido* Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Paper 10 Sheets
*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


_*boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_ 
_*21 drops *_


*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 

*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry *


----------



## reet (Sep 12, 2012)

These items are from Birchbox and are new unless specified:

The Brush Guard Variety Pack (Sep)

Beauty Fixation Lipstick Touchup (box of 24) (Aug)

Schick Hydro Silk Razor (Aug)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy la Fleur (Aug)

Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (packet) (Aug)

Harvey Prince Irresistibly Wicked Eau Flirt (July)

Melvita Floral Water (June)

Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume (paper envelope that it comes in is opened) (June) 

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 (May)

Birchbox Notecard (May)

Befine Gentle Cleanser x2 (large packet) (April)

Eye Rock Designer Liner (Feb)

NUXE Huile Prodigieuse OR Dry Oil Shimmer (swatched once) (Dec)

Vichy Cellu-Destock Caffiene Treatment for Cellulite (large packet) (from Vichy Box)

Sephora samples (all are new):

Bareminerals Mini Hydrating Mineral Veil

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily Face Peel Step 1+2 (packet)

Veil Mineral Primer Spf 15 x2 (packet)

Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara Mini

Buxom Mascara Mini

Wishlist: I love skincare and nail polish but try me! All the Birchbox items listed are useless to me and are in an old Birchbox box on my bookshelf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (Sep 12, 2012)

I would like to trade the cobalt blue (Insta-This) Color Club from this month's Birchbox for the rose gold if anyone has it and would like to trade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> PM me.


----------



## anida (Sep 12, 2012)

UPDATED.


----------



## kaybeachgirl (Sep 12, 2012)

beautyblender blendercleanser
comodynes self-tanning intensive- 1 packet
eye rock designer liner- 1 sheet with 4 sets
color club- factory girl (light blue)
Kate spade new york- Twirl vial
Vichy CelluDestock with Caffeine and Lipocidine- packet
Mighty leaf tea- 3 pouches
Julep- Leah shimmery green nail polish *Full size*
Stila one step bronze *Full size*

Looking for: Benefit porefessional
Befine exfoliating cleanser
skin products that are for fair skin
Maybe nail polish!
Let me know if I have something you're looking for!


----------



## Emr410 (Sep 12, 2012)

Updated Trade list.

I recently had a baby and I may take a day or two to reply.  He is keeping me busy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

September Birchbox:

Got two of the same box and looking for a full box trade.  I have box 11: 21 drops Aromatherapy Blends in Focus, Color Club in Status Update, kate spade new york Twirl, tili Bag, twistband Hair Tie in purple, WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit in Light

Deluxe samples and travel sizes:

21 Drops in Focus (opened to smell and oil oozed into the rollerball)

Ahava Time to Hydrate Essential Day Moisturizer normal to dry skin

Caldera Hand Soap in Mandarin x2

Viva La Juicy La Fluer

Jouer LMT in pearl

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes x4

Skin 79 VIP Gold Super + BB 5ml size
Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo mini

Bliss Fabulous face lotion .5 oz exp 5/13
Bare Minerals deluxe trial size matte SPF 15 foundation in medium tan

Tarte smooth operator illuminating serum .3 oz
DDF Amplifying Elixer .5 oz
Korres Body Butter in Guava 1.69oz
Miracle Skin Transformer Translucent .16oz  exp 8/13
Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer Combination Skin  .17 oz
UD 24/7 liners in Radium, Junkie, Woodstock, Ransom .03 oz
UD 24/7 liners in Zero .03 oz *might be picky*

Benefit Bad Gal Mini .14 oz

theBalm cosmetics Stainiac .04 oz
 

Full Size:

Dementer Roll on in Clean Skin

BAND-AIDÂ® Brand Adhesive Bandages by Cynthia Rowley - PENDING

Pixi Lip Blush in Love 

Elizabeth Arden Exceptional Lipstick in Brown Sugar

Elizabeth Arden Exceptional Lipstick in Lush Red
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Black *might be picky*

NYX Lipstick in Orange Soda

UD 24/7 liner Flipside .04 oz
Buxom cream eyeshadow in Pug (it appears to be drying out a little, but I have one that looks the same and it is still fine)
Stila lip Glaze in Vanilla .08 oz*might be picky*
Dermstore lip quench .21 oz

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Black Bean

Clean Shower Fresh Rollerball
Hanae Mori Butterfly Rollerball
Paco Rabanne Lady Million Rollerball
Sephora hot hues lip balm in hot pink
Benefit Bella Bamba box of powder *might be picky*
 

Lightly used items:

Bare Minerals all over face color in "a little sun" .02 oz used 1X

Bare Minerals Flawless Radiance I think .02 oz used 1X
Shisheido Hydro Powder Eye Shadow in Aqua Shimmer lightly used 

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Mauve used 1x has not been sharpened, but can sharpen before sending if requested
 

The following I will include with any trade if you ask:

ELF Mineral Eye Brightener in Buff .03 oz used 1X

ELF Studio Flawless Finish Foundation in Porcelain about 95% full
ELF Studio Flawless Finish Foundation in Sand about 95% full
ELF Studio Cream Blush in Seductress  used 1x with a brush

Wish List (would prefer unused items, but may take some items that have been tried once):

Andrea's Choice Nail Polish in Ringmaster

Brush Guards

Arcona Cranberry Toner from SS

Pixi Sheer Cheek in Rosy or Peachy

Phyto Phytonectar Oil from SS

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls

Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

Sumita Brow Fix Brow Base

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque

Marvis Toothepaste

Living Proof Frizz Styling Cream
Zoya nail polish full or trial size, new or tried once

any gel polish
Ojon oil
shu uemura cleansing oil
Men's Samples, esp. the Kerastase bottle from June's BB
AHAVA body wash from GB
DDF Cleanser


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 13, 2012)

I hav a stila sample smudge stick from this month's SS in brown that I would  part with for something Boscia or Algenist.  PM if interested...


----------



## LizzieC (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my trade list, organized by where it came from (and a misc. section!).  If a product has been swatched or used once it is noted in parenthesis!  Feel free to make an offer with items that aren't on my wish list, especially eyeshadow/mascara or lipgloss offers!:

Birchbox:

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls (I'm not sure of the size but it was a tube, not a packet.  Used once)

Juliette Has a Gun perfume

Melvita Rose floral water, .95 oz (spritzed once)

Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator, 20g

Brushguards

Fekkai Color Care shampoo &amp; conditioner (.3 oz each)

Color Club Insta-This (cobalt blue) ***will ONLY trade for Put a Pin In It (Rose Gold)***

MyGlam:

Eclos Face Serum, 0.5 oz

Glam Gloss, shade 01 (the bubblegum pink)

Demeter "Clean Skin" roll on, 0.29 fl oz

Circus by Andrea's Choice in Somersault (yellow)

Eclos Regenerative Cream, 0.25 oz

ULTA:

Legendary Lengths lengthening mascara, full size

Sugar &amp; Spice lipstick, 3.2g (I removed the wrapper to check the color, but it's never been used)

Sunkissed cheek (bronzer), .119oz (it's in a pan)

Misc.:

Loreal Paris Magic Lumi: Light infusing primer foil packet

Nivea Extended Moisture daily lotion, 1 oz.

Pantene color perserve volume shampoo, 1.7 oz.

Miss Jessie's curly meringue, 1 oz packet

Loreal Paris Revitalift Triple Power moisturizer, foil packet

Wish List:

Lace twistband

Color Club "Put a Pin it It"

Youngblood Mineral Primer

any eyeshadow or mascara!

Any light floral or fruity perfume sample!

Also:  I don't have a chance to log on more than 3 times a week, so I apologize if it takes me a day or two to respond to your message!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 14, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade. I don't have a problem sending first. I'll send with a DC# if you would like. I'm only shipping to the US at this time. I'm pretty picky about the products I like so if we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings




I'm trying to only trade for items I know I'll absolutely use. It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought. Tons of colors!
Befine night cream - 15ml
perfekt brow perfection gel in caramel
Noir eyeliner - black full size
Ada bronzer in peach
Julep Pomegranate body scrub 4oz
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Lancome color design eye shadow quad in pretty pretty
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally shadow stick in platinum - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Benefit the porefessional .25oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
LancÃ´me juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Tresemme split remedy shampoo 1oz
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz
Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar
Benefit Refined Finish Facial Polish
Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light


Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
Juliette has a gun citizen queen
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 2, both new but half full
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New
Ulta Pinata-yada-yada- Brand New
Zoya Lara - used for 1 mani
Butter London Teetotal - Brand New

Card/foil packets of the following:


By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light
Talika lash conditioning cleanser - I have 2
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose
Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Dr. Ci Labo starter kit
L'Occitane Divine Cream
L'Occitane Divine Extract
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream
L'Occitane Fabulous Serum
WEI Lady Berry .07oz
WEI Chinese Rose faiming cleanser .10oz
WEI Golden Root mud mask .14oz
boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 2.5ml
Laura Geller spackle under makeup primer 2.5ml
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's. From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, and 21 Drops


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 14, 2012)

updated


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd like to add to my list above that I'm looking for Jouer LMT in the color Golden, or any of the shades lighter than Golden.


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 14, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list!*





*(New unless specified.)*

*** Just a heads up! Graduate school has started back for me (my last year. YAY!) as well as an internship! I am much busier than normal, so there may be a delay of 1-2 days for answering messages. I can guarantee to ship on Thursdays and Saturdays and will do my best to send things out at other times if possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />***

    *What I have:*

*Essie* Little Brown Dress

*Butter London* Nail Foundation (used 2-3X)

*Stila* Set and Correct (full size- opened and used once so the twisty thing on the inside has been twisted.)

*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Stila* Santa Monica Boulevard Palette- new

*Tarte* Lipsurgence in Charmed (received in a trade, color not for me- can be sanitized)

*Kiehls* Abyssine Cream

*Julep* Morgan [on hold]

*Julep* Blake

*Juliette Has a Gun* Citizen Queen

*Juliette Has a Gun* Not A Perfume

*Blinc* Mascara (BB sample) [on hold]

*Benefit* Total Moisture (in glass sample jar, no size)

*Philosophy* Miracle Worker serum .12 oz

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola* Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm [on hold]

*Comodynes* Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa* clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

________________________________________________________________________________________

*things I would LOVE*:

*Ellis Faas lips-- L301* *or 303*

*Any of the 21 Drops*

*Deborah Lippmann Modern Love*

Color Club in Put a pin in it

DDF Cleanser

Facial Cleansing/makeup remover wipes

nail polish remover wipes

matte nail polish

*algenist eye renewal balm*

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)


----------



## mimosette (Sep 14, 2012)

I've never traded , so I will be more than happy to send first with Delivery Confirmation. It's not like I'm not used to waiting anyway....we're talking about Birchbox here.



  All I ask is that if you choose some of my full sized bath or  hair products, we figure the cost of shipping in the trade, since those bottle are freaking heavy !  

I have :

BB
-Eye Rock Liners (opened and looked at, but not used) YOU KNOW YOU WANT THESE !
- Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue packet, 1 oz
- Stainiac Balm in Beauty Queen
   - Hollywood Fashion Tape
  - Skin Soy Body Whip

Sample Society :

--Stila Smudge Crayon in black , want to swap for same in lighter brown or goldish or taupe color

Other :
-Alba Moisturizing Shave Cream Coconut Lime FS (used 2x) 8 oz
- Apothoderm Stretch Mark Cream .7 oz
-Coastal Scents High Definition Foundation sample packets 1 in ST-11 and one in ST-10 These are way darker than my tan skin. Each good for several uses.(3g)
-Dura Lash Individual Lashes by Ardell in Flare Med Black, about half a pack of 56 lashes left.
- Ulta Minerals Medium 05 (FS) used 1x with new, clean brush.( Darker than my avatar pic)
-Everyday Minerals shadow in Starry Eyed (Shimmer)FS tried once  with new brush
-Everyday Minerals blush (FS) in Short Cake 5.5g. Swatched, too shimmery for me.
-everyday Minerals Blush Pink Snowflakes FS 5.5g. Swatched, too light for me.
- Alba Plumeria Hair Wash FS 12 oz Sulfate free
- Alba Mango Hair Conditioner 12 oz
- Alba Honeydew Hair Wash 12 oz
-Alba Gardenia Hair Conditioner 12 oz
- Alba Papaya Enzyme Facial Mask fs 3 oz (*This is really good, but I have multiples*)
- Avalon Organics Vit C Renewal Facial Cream 2 oz
- Jason Ester-C Super C Toner 6 oz
-Julep Kate used 1x (pearly white)

-Julep "Courtney" , plastic removed but never opened (light sage-y green)

- Philosophy Lip gloss in "Grace" (pale pink, in cute silver compact) New in box

- ORLY polish in Rage ( a rose gold color) used once for tips on a French mani

- ULTA Souffle Eye Shadow used once purple FS pot (I obsessively wash my brushes after each use, so no worries about eye nasties)

-* Siamese Cat who Steals Only the Expensive eye liners and lipsticks and hides them who knows where *

Wish List :

-Benefit the POREfessional
- LiQWD Professional Volumizing Products
- Smashbox Photo Finish primer, the one for oily skin
- Younglood Mineral Primer
- Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Chamomile
- hair oils
- eye pencils that go on smoothly other than black
- per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel
- TALIKA Lipocils Expert
- Jouer Lip Enhancer
- lipglosses in coral-ish hues
- *Maybelline eye tattoo shadows* REALLY REALLY WANT !!! These are hard to find here !
- Any product that supresses facial oil under makeup
- BB cream for medium oily skin 

- Diptique perfumes

- Color Club nail polish in that yellow-ish green color, Sept BB


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey yall, I am still waiting on my birchboxes but here is what I have until then:

Sample Society:
Ahava Purifying Mud Mask .9oz
Cell Ceuticals Skin Cleanser 2fl oz
Philosykos eau de toilette .06 oz


Birchbox:

Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads 2 Packets .02oz
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

My Glam:
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
Circus Nail Color in Yellow
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss
Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz


Wishist:
Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol and Poptastic

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)


Stila Lip Gloss in shimmery colors


St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Zoya in Rory

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


I'm not very picky so try me!
Edited by heather4602 - Today


----------



## lorizav (Sep 15, 2012)

I have an extra color club  Status Update if anyone is interested


----------



## BagLady (Sep 15, 2012)

HI everyone.  I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

Here's my trade list

*Makeup:*


Clinique Blush in Cupid (.11oz) open but new
EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate *Added 9/2* 
Clinique high impact mascara in black (.14oz) *Added 9/2*

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) *Added 9/2 **_May be picky_

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Zero (travel size .03oz) Swatched once or twice
Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Ransom (travel size .03oz) Swatched once or twice
Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lip Polish in Dolly (.15oz full size) *Added 9/11 *_*May be picky_

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) *Added 9/15*

MAC Surf Baby in Hibiscus *Added 9/15 *_*Picky__ _


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)

*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

BeFine (single serve) Gentle Cleanser (2packs)
BeFine (single serve) Daily Moisturizer (3packs)

Kate ExfoliKate (.1oz) pack
pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) *Added 9/1* 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used *Added 9/1*

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) *Added 9/1*


Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2* 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2*

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) *Added 9/2*

Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) *Added 9/11*

Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream (.5oz) *Added 9/11*

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 9/15*

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once) *Added 9/15*

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz *Added 9/15*

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) *Added 9/15*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) *Added 9/11* 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) *Added 9/11*

Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Flora by Gucci (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Love Sweet Love (sample vial) *Added 9/11* 
Viva la Juicy (3 sample sprays) *Added 9/11*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) *Added 9/2* 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz) *Added 9/11* 
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) *Added 9/11*

Brush Guards (from BB) *Added 9/11*


*Wishlist:*


Julep Kate, Malin, Whitney, Salma, Brandt, Sophie
Orly Galaxy Girl
Pixi products
Shea Terra Products
Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Coach Poppy Mini
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Ellis Faas
OCC Lip Tars
Perfekt products
Fresh products
Wen products
Liqwd Volumizing Catalyst
Wei to go
Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## mega789 (Sep 15, 2012)

Really looking for:  *Wei* To GO, *LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst*, *Ellis Faas* Creamy Milky Glazed Lips (try me on shade)

*kelly van gogh hair products*

_UPDATED! (9-15-12)_

* From Birchbox I have:*

 boscia Oil free Nightly Hydration

 Color Club Polish (Insta-This - cobalt blue) 

 *Jouer* Matte Moisture Tint (Hazel)

* Twist band - red and white lace pattern*

 2x *Kate Spade* Twirl perfume

 2x Viva La Juicy - *La Fleur*

* Schick Hydro Silk razor*

* Stila* - forever your curl mascara

* Sample Society *

 *Alterna Bamboo* - UV+ Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz pump bottle

 *colorescience* - Loose mineral travel puff (illuminating Pearl Powder) 

* Other products (New unless specified)*

* N4 **- *Hydrating Shampoo 1.5 oz bottle

 *N4 **- 3x *Reconstructing Masque packets (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

 *N4 **-  *Clarifying Shampoo (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* N4 **- 2x *Blow Dry Lotion (Very concentrated and can get 2-3 uses per packet)

* Urban Decay - *marsh mallow sparkling lickable body powder

* Clarins - *Gentle Foaming Cleanser (o.7 oz tube)

* MICA Beauty Cosmetics - * 1 Coconut Oil Facial Cloth Mask (Retail is 6 masks for $128!!!)

* Kim Vo - replenish with hydrolyzed silk *Moisturizing masque (2 oz) - Kim Vo hair products are excellent! 

* Kim Vo - brilliant luster *Glaze (2 oz)

* karuna - *Exfoliating treatment natural fiber cloth mask

* Jouer luminizing moisture tint -* color golden packets 1x, color glow 1x

* **Kerastase - Lait Substantif *-  Age Premium line - Excellent lightweight contouring conditioner, Anti-oxidant for mature hair (.34oz).

*  M.A.D. Skincare* - Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum (0.13oz pump bottle)

 *Tea forte* - forte breakfast tea. ( my favorite tea ) 

 *Tea forte* - Mango green tea.

 *AVON - Anew Genics Tube in box 0.25oz*

* **NUME *- $100 Gift Certificate

* *

*FULL SIZE Products (Some New and some used)*

*MAKE UP FOREVER* - HD high definition foundation - shade #120 Soft Sand (used 5x, cap fell and broke)

*Cargo - *Eye Bronzer

*Philosophy *- the color of grace: heavenly light pink illuminator

*China Glaze* - Nail polish color: Grape Juice

*Fekkai* - Shea Butter Hair Mask 5.5 oz

*Redken - Mineral Elixir*

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Marks lotion (retail $70) still boxed and shrink wrapped

*Hydroxatone Celtrixa* - Stretch Mark Microdermabrasion Stick

*Boots No7* - Instant Radiance Beauty Balm used 4x 1oz 

*Boots - No7 Radiance Boosting (Hot Cloth Cleanser) 6.7 oz (without muslin cloth), and cleanser used only 1 time.*

 
* Korean products*

* Skin Food* - *Good Afternoon Berry Berry Tea BB cream* anti wrinkle and sunscreen full size - shade No.2 (   I find this bb cream more matte than dewy which I expected from anti-aging and therefore ok for oilier skin types ) Used pea size amount 1 time.

*Skin Food* - 1 packet Gold Caviar Callogen cream

*The History of Whoo (Korea's most expensive and prestigious line) - *

  Qui &amp; Jin eye cream (deluxe sized jar)

  3x Hwa Hyun Cream packets

  Ja Saeng essence (1 packet)

  In Yang - sleeping repair pack

*Danahan Hyoyong yoon BB* Cream with spf - has diamonds in it and one of my  favorite BB creams. Leaves a glowy look to skin and has great coverage without sinking into lines. Shade #23 (2 packets each good for 2-3 uses)

*O HUI* - The First Cell Revolution Cream x2 packets (Stem cell cream) 

* ** *

*Wish List:*

Wei To GO

LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst

Ellis Faas Creamy Milky Glazed Lips (try me on shade)

*kelly van gogh hair products*

*Stila Set &amp; Correct*

*Shu Uemura shampoo/conditioner*

*Glytone Acne Self Foaming wash*

*Wei products*

*Eyeko - Purple liner* (possibly Olive)

*Asian skin products and BB creams*

*Decleor products*

Tarte makeup

Dermalogica Chroma white products

*You can also make me an offer as you never know what I would like to try.*

I like products that make my skin moist and dewy and not matte. I'm looking for luminizers, skin brightening products and love high end hair products.


----------



## mk5302 (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone want my *brush guards*? I don't use brushes, so I don't have any use for them. The package is so light/flat that I think it can go in a regular envelope with two or three stamps, so it's be great if anyone wanted to trade for something else small, e.g. blotting papers, tea, fashion tape, earbuds, foil packets of some sort?
 

Edit: Taken!


----------



## tevans (Sep 15, 2012)

> Anyone want my *brush guards*? I don't use brushes, so I don't have any use for them. The package is so light/flat that I think it can go in a regular envelope with two or three stamps, so it's be great if anyone wanted to trade for something else small, e.g. blotting papers, tea, fashion tape, earbuds, foil packets of some sort? Â


 Sounds good to me ! What foil stuff do you like or what stuff are you looking for ?


----------



## Marshmelly (Sep 15, 2012)

My trade list has been updated to include the following two items from the September Birchbox: 


*WEI*â„¢ to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin

*Nexxus*Â® Pro-Mend Split End Treatment Daily Shampoo, Conditioner, and Leave-In Treatment (trio of packets)


Check it out here! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126283/marshmelly-melanies-swap-list-includes-birchbox


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 15, 2012)

*What I have:*

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Benefit* the Porefessional (Deluxe sample)

*Orofluido* (Full size)

**Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
**PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line in Orchid Rose
*Julep* Glycolic Hand Scrub

*Julep* colors in Sienna, Melissa, Marisa, and Emma

**Suki* Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)*

**Ahava* Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash

*WEI* Pomegranate Buffing Beads (x2)

*Clarisonic* refreshing gel cleans

*Illamasqua* in Purity

*Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (x2)

*Birchbox and Color ClubÂ®* Custom Collection - *not sure of the color yet*

*BVLGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir

*Dr. Jart+* Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

*Fekkai* Essential Shea Conditioner

*Fekkai* Essential Shea Shampoo

*Brush Guards*

Have more stuff, just let me know what you are interested in!

*Interested In Trying:*

Anything by *Algenist*

*Ouidad* hair gels and cremes

*Miss Jessie's* Pillow Soft Curls

*Twistbands*

*Boscia* - anything, try me!

*Circus Polish* in *Spectacle, Reverso,* and *Somersault*

*Zoya* in Kimber

Perfekt Lash gel, or any lash growing/thickening gel

*Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Stretch Silkening Creme

*WEI* to go Sleep Over Kit in Light

Purple eye shadow

*Pixi* Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen

*Pixi* Beauty Lid &amp; Line

Open to other things, so try me!


----------



## Jacinta (Sep 16, 2012)

*Up For Trade*

21 Drops Focus

Tatcha Blotting Papers

Bvlgari Jasmin Noir perfume sample

Liquid Professional Volumizing Catalyst PENDING

Borghese B Gloss Lip  Gloss in Fiore

Apothederm Moisturizing Cream .5 oz

X2 Apothederm Stretch Mark cream .7 oz (Looks half full but never used)

Stila Smudge Crayon in Black (Sample Society)

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

PopPhysique Original Butt Workout DVD (PopSugar)

Sprout Cleanser and Exfoliant (PopSugar)

*Wishlist*

Perfekt products

Blinc Mascara

Cargo Makeup

Fekkai Hair products

Black Liquid Eye Liner

Open to look at anyone's trade list if you are interested in something

**I do not provide delivery confirmation unless the trade is of high value or otherwise requested


----------



## EricaD (Sep 16, 2012)

...


----------



## emeline (Sep 16, 2012)

I ship USPS w/tracking within the US J

For Trade: (Unused unless noted)


Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (0.9oz SS sample)
Julep Nail Vernis in Kylie 
Yellow Twistband Hair Tie
Sephora Instant Moisturizer (0.169 fl oz) (2)

Urban Decay 24/7 Eyeliner in Zero (travel size)
Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves Tousled Texture Mist (0.85 fl oz - 80% full)

The Cool Fix Targeted Gel Lotion sample
Kiss Nail Dress in Cocktail (Pink Zebra print w/crystals â€“ w/o nail file)

Bling Tone Eyeshadow in Diamonds and Pearls (used 1x)
Ardell Fashion Lashes in WISPIES 



Urban Decay Naked Skin Foil Packet in 2.0 
Urban Decay Naked Skin Foil Packet in 3.5
Urban Decay Naked Skin Foil Packet in 8.0
***Packets contain enough foundation for 1-2 applications***

WISHLIST:


****Biolage Exquisite Oil Sample (from Ulta/Glossybox)**** 
[SIZE=11pt]****DDF Amplifying Elixir (from Sample Society)****[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]****Viva La Juicy La Fleur sample (August Birchbox)****[/SIZE]


[SIZE=11pt]Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Sample[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=11pt]Murad Skin Perfecting Primer sample (from Sample Society)[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=11pt]Birchbox Notecards from the Gossip Girl box[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=11pt]Facial Towelettes[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=11pt]-I also love skin products!-[/SIZE]


----------



## Ching Chang (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey ladies!

I just received my Birchbox for this month. I have Box 2 from this month (nail polish is in the color Status Update)! I'm possibly willing to trade my entire box for someone who may have received duplicate boxes from this month, or parts of items. Just let me know, thank ya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 17, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade.  I don't have a problem sending first. I'll send with a DC# if you would like. I'm only shipping to the US at this time. I'm pretty picky about the products I like so if we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings



I'm trying to only trade for items I know I'll absolutely use. It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought.Ã‚ Tons of colors!
Brush Guards from Birchbox
Befine night cream - 15ml
perfekt brow perfection gel in caramel
Noir eyeliner - black full size
Ada bronzer in peach
Julep Pomegranate body scrub 4oz
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Lancome color design eye shadow quad in pretty pretty
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally shadow stick in platinum - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Benefit the porefessional .25oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
Lancome juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Tresemme split remedy shampoo 1oz
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz
Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar
Benefit Refined Finish Facial Polish
Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light


Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
Juliette has a gun citizen queen
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 2, both new but half full
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New
Ulta Pinata-yada-yada- Brand New
Zoya Lara - used for 1 mani
Butter London Teetotal - Brand New
Zoya Charisma - Brand New

Card/foil packets of the following:


By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light
Talika lash conditioning cleanser - I have 2
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose
Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis color shield shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Dr. Ci Labo starter kit
L'Occitane Divine Cream
L'Occitane Divine Extract
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream
L'Occitane Fabulous Serum
WEI Lady Berry .07oz
WEI Chinese Rose faiming cleanser .10oz
WEI Golden Root mud mask .14oz
boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 2.5ml
Laura Geller spackle under makeup primer 2.5ml
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's. From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, and 21 Drops.  Also looking for Jouer LMT in the colors Golden, or anything lighter than Golden.


----------



## bethm (Sep 17, 2012)

_Nail Stuff_

_Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size) -- pending_

_Julep Polish -- Glenn (swatched)        _

_Deborah Lippman Private Dancer (full-size Sample Society) -- pending_

_Hair Stuff_

_bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel_

_Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)_

_Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)_

_Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (large packet -- 1 oz)_

_Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (large packet -- 1 oz)_

_Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)_

_Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz_

_Coupon for a free Clairol Professional Haircare Product from Sally Beauty (looked products up online and there is a wide variety -- coupon is for in-store purchase)_

_Aveda Pure Abundance Style Prep travel size 1 oz_

_Kenra Platinum Blow Dry Spray travel size 1.7 oz_

_Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)_

_Redken Outshine 01 Anti-Frizz Polishing Milk 1.0 oz_

_Make-up/Facial Stuff__
Urban Decay Limited Edition Luxury Lipstick Cap (still in package)_

_C__olorscience Pro Loose Mineral Travel Puff -- Illuminating Pearl Powder_

_Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)_

_Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml_

_the POREfessional sample 0.25 oz_

_Make Up For Ever Smoky Lash mascara sample in Extra Black 0.10 oz_

_philosophy The Color of Grace heavenly light pink illuminator (full-size, swatched)_

_bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz_

_Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser with Cottonseed sample tube 0.7 oz_

_Murad Oil Control Mattifier sample tube 0.33 oz_

_Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included_

_Urban Decay Brow Box in Gingersnap (swatched -- very cool little box)_

_Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)_

_Origins Starting Over Moisturizer (full-size 1.7 oz)_

_Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)_

_Collective Wellbeing Corrective Cleanser Oatmeal/Raspberry 1.0 oz_

_perfekt lip perfection gel "melrose" -- very tiny sample_

_philosophy Take a Deep Breath 0.4 oz_

_100% Pure Organic Coffee Bean Caffeine Eye Cream 0.5 oz_

_bareMinerals Pretty Amazing Lipgloss "Confidence" deluxe sample (swatched)_

_Other_

_Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)_

_A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)_

_M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz_

_Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band _

_Very Random_

_2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)_

_Wishlist_

_Arcona Cranberry Toner_

_Peter Thomas Roth Laser-Free Products_

_Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme__ or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm_

_Foot Scrub/Foot Soak_

_Elemental Herbology _

_Phytonectar Oil_

_Michael Kors leg shine_

_Harvey Prince Hello fragrance_

_StriVectin_

_Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products_

_BB Creams (medium)_

_Ellis Faas
Bond No. 9 fragrance_

_OPI, Zoya, Butter London polishes_

_ _

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## cheetahchirps (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi!

I'm especially looking for the Laura Geller Carribean Kiss lipstick, so if you want to trade that for something, PM me what you're looking for. I have lots of samples from BB, SS, Ulta, Sephora and QVC New Beauty Test Tube, just haven't compiled a list yet. Thanks!


----------



## tessak (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's my full list, and my trade thread is linked in my signature. I'm planning to do a big post office run Tuesday or Wednesday before I'm traveling for work for a few days. I'm most interested in doing trades for multiple items to make shipping cost effective. Of course, feel free to contact me if you have items that aren't on my wish list.

*â€¨My wish list:*

    â€¢    *Pixi Beauty* lip and liner in clear (Birchbox, August)

    â€¢    *Ole Henriksen *truth serum (Glossybox, August)

    â€¢    *Butter London *polish in Blowing Rasperries

    â€¢    *Boscia* Black (or the new White) Luminizing Mask

    â€¢    *Perricone MD* No Foundation foundation, concealor

    â€¢    Translucent lip liner

    â€¢    Favorite brands: Perricone MD, Josie Maran, Kate Somerville, Laura Mercier, Bite Beauty, Ole Henriksen

    â€¢    (Much more, just send me your list if you're interested in something!)

*Face makeup:*

    â€¢    *Stila* one step bronzer (full size, tried one smaller-than-a-pea amount)

    â€¢    *Revlon *Photoready Airburhs mouse foundation in 010 Vanilla (lightest shade, full size, used one tiny amount and it's too light for me. It's the shade Emma Stone is wearing in the ads, for reference)

    â€¢    *Colorescience Pro* mineral travel puff (unopened, illuminating pearl powder is the color)

    â€¢    *Laura Gellar *Bronze n' Brighten in fair (full size, gently used 5-6 times -- too dark for me)

    â€¢    *Stila *SPF 15 sheer color tinted moisturizer (.27 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Sheer Cover *duo concealor in light/medium (full size, .05 oz, light side swatched once with brush)

*Eye products:*

    â€¢    *Talika *lash conditioning cleanser packet (.1 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Eye Rock *designer eye liners (1 pack of 4 liners)

    â€¢    *Korres* Sunflower and Evening Primrose eyeshadow in Cypress Green (pretty medium green, full size)

    â€¢    *Lavera Trend* eyeliner with organic beeswax and palm oil (dark brown, full size)
    â€¢    *Pencil Me In* eyeliner (chocolate brown color, full size)
    â€¢    *NYX* roll on shimmer in light blue (full size, swatched on hand)
*Lip products:*

    â€¢    *Borghese *B lip gloss in Fiore (medium shimmery pink, .16 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Tarte* Lipsurgence in Amused (bright pink, full size, used once, sanitized)

    â€¢    *Exude *lipstick lip creme in Coral (full size, used once, sanitized)

    â€¢    *Maybelline *Baby Lips SPF 20 lip balm in Cherry Me (red, full size, used twice, sanitized)

    â€¢    *ELF *SPF 15 lip balm in Rose (medium pink, full size, used once, sanitized)

    â€¢    *Jouer* lip gloss in Peony (medium pink, .06 fl oz, July BB)

    â€¢    *Jane Iredale* Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo (sample size, little baby lipstick tube)
    â€¢    *Revlon* lip butter in Red Velvet (deeper red, full size, used once, can sanitize, didn't like color)
    â€¢    *The Balm *Stainiac in beauty queen (.04 fl oz, from BB)
 
*Nail polish:*

    â€¢    *Color Club *mini in Status Update (charcoal gray, from Birchbox, .25 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Deborah Lippman *nail lacquer in Private Dancer (shimmery purple, full size, would love to trade for another high-end polish, like Butter London)

    â€¢    *OPI* nail polish in Princesses Rule (used for one pedicure, light micro-shimmer pink, full size)

    â€¢    *Nicole by OPI *nail polish stick in black (used once to make french tips on manicure, full size)

    â€¢    *Sephora by OPI* nail design pen in gold (unused, full size)   

    â€¢    *Sally Hansen* Hard as Nails in Sheer Vanilla and Toffee (french mani set, used once, full size)

    â€¢    *Sally Hansen* salon effects nail polish strips in leopard print (full size)

    â€¢    *Zoya* mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Noel (shimmery teal/blueish color)

*Hair products:*

    â€¢    *Nexxus *pro-mend shampoo, conditioner and targeted leave-in treatment packets (Birchbox, September)

    â€¢    *Kerastase *cristaliste shampoo, conditioner packets (from May BB)

    â€¢    *Oscar Blandi* olio di jasmine hair serum (1.69 fl oz.)

    â€¢    *Redken* shine brilliance shine flash 02 glistening mist spray (2.1 oz)
    â€¢    *Twistband *hair tie in purple lace
    â€¢    *Twistband *hair tie in sky blue
 
*Skincare/bath/body:*

    â€¢    *21 drops *essential oil blend in "focus" (.07 fl oz, Birchbox Sept.)

    â€¢    *CellCeuticals *Extremely Gentle Skin Cleanser (2 fl. oz)

    â€¢    *Elemental Herbology *cool &amp; clear facial cleanser (.8 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Apothederm *moisturizing cream for face (.5 oz)

    â€¢    *Clarisonic *gentle hydro cleanser (1 fl oz.)

    â€¢    *Atopalm* intensive moisturizing cream (.25 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Weleda *Iris hydrating day cream, night cream and Almond soothing facial lotion (.17 fl oz tubes each, unused, FULL DISCLOSURE: these were free samples I got from the company that expired in April (I received them in May). When I contacted the company, I was told they're still fine to use since they don't contain SPF. I have opened and smelled them and they smell the like they should -- I also have the full size version of the night cream and it smells the same.)

    â€¢    *Fresh* soy face cleanser (three foil packets, .14 fl oz each)

    â€¢    *Jurlique* Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (.5 oz, unopened)

    â€¢    *Truth Art Beauty* face nourish oil (about .2 fl oz (I'm guessing))

    â€¢    *Pur-lisse* pur-delicate soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (1.7 oz)

    â€¢   * Freeman* Facial Enzyme Mask Pineapple for radiant skin (one mask, .5 oz)
    â€¢    *X-Out* shine control moisturizer (.75 oz)

    â€¢    *Bliss* lemon+sage soapy suds body wash + bubbling bath travel size (1 oz)
    â€¢    (2) *Bliss* fabulous face wash 2-in-1 cleanser and exfoliator travel size (1 oz)
*Perfume:*

    â€¢    *Diptyque *perfume in Philosykos (.06 fl oz w/ spray top)

    â€¢    *Pacifica *solid perfume in Nerola Orange Blossom (rubbed once, looks brand new, full size, .33 oz jar)

    â€¢    *Bond No. 9* Astor Place perfume bon-bon sample (.05 fl oz glass vial)

    â€¢    *Lancome* Treson perfume (small bottle, .16 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Estee Lauder *Pleasures (.05 fl oz glass vial)

    â€¢    *Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love (small bottle, .1 fl oz)

    â€¢    (2) *Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love (Birchbox vial, .03 fl oz)

*Other:*

    â€¢    *Beauty Fixation *pre-tweeze treatment q-tips (24 count)

    â€¢    (2) *Caldrea *Palmarosa Wild Mint hand soap (small cardboard sachet)

    â€¢    (2) *Birchbox* earbuds from July box, blue and pink


----------



## gracewilson (Sep 17, 2012)

I got the color club polish in "tweet me" (neon) and would love to trade for status update (grey) or put a pin on it (rose gold). Thanks!


----------



## Hilde (Sep 17, 2012)

Updated list here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/2550#post_1938383


----------



## miss6aby (Sep 17, 2012)

*My Wishlist:*

MyGlam August/September Makeup Bag Only

Tatcha Papers

Circus by Andrea Choice in Purple Only

ILIA lipsticks (Other than Bang Bang)

SheaTerra Organics Whipped Body Cream (Especially Marula!)

Eyeko Skinny Liquid Eyeliner Black

Tarte LipSurgence

tili Bags

twistbands
Cynthia Rowley bandaids
The Brush Guard Variety Pack
Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip
***BEWARE of SWAPLIFTER, ALISON SEIFERT (seifertam) from INDIANA. *

Newly added items are in *ORANGE*.

*What I have for Trade:* 

*BIRCHBOX*

benefit Skincare Solutions

Color Club Insta-this

Color Club Put 3 pin in it

Youngblood Mineral Primer

Dr. Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF25 x2

Bvlgari Jasmin Noi Perfume x2

Pixi Lid Last Shadow Pen in Peach Pave

Ojon Volume Advance Conditioner

Borghese Moisture Intensifier

Redken Shine Brillance Hair Spray

*GLOSSYBOX/MYGLAM/SEPHORA*

Nume Hydro Punch Conditioner

Sephora Instant Moisturizer 5ml

Urban Decay Super Curl Mascara

Jane Iredale Lip Plumper in Tokyo

Smashbox Photo Finish 7.1 ml

Nail Bling

*FULL SIZE*

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Potion Vintage Bottle

Lancome Rouge in Love Lipstick in Cocoa Couture (swatched once)

*NAIL POLISH*

China Glaze Crackle Polishes: _Lilac, Lightening Bolt, Broken Hearted_


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 17, 2012)

Birchbox:
*New BB in  bold
WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin
21 drops Aromatherapy Blends
Benefit The POREfessional
Tili Bag
The Brush Guard Variety Pack
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel
Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip
Kate Spade Twirl
Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal*
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads 2 Packets .02oz
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society:
Cell Ceuticals Skin Cleanser 2fl oz
Philosykos eau de toilette .06 oz


My Glam:
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
Circus Nail Color in Yellow
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm  .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss
Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz


Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Color Club in Tweet Me (the neon one)

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol and Poptastic

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts  Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

 Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## dgal (Sep 17, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## tameloy (Sep 17, 2012)

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (Orange lace)
*BLVGARI *Mon Jasmin Noir 
*Color Club - *Put a Pin In It (rose gold) - Used 1x
 * *
*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*J.R. Watkins* Lavender Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve - 0.25 oz (the size we got in our BB)
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*O.P.I.* Shatter in Navy Shatter
*China Glaze* Crackle Polish in Black Mesh
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm (used 1x - sanitized)

*Perfume Samples:*


Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Jouer Matte Moisture Tint (in a light color - I'm pretty fair)
Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
Stila Set and Correct
Pangea Lip balm
Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Tarte Lipsurgence
Zoya, O.P.I. or Essie nail polish
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## BagLady (Sep 18, 2012)

HI everyone.  I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

Here's my trade list

*Makeup:*


Clinique Blush in Cupid (.11oz) open but new
EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate *Added 9/2* 
Clinique high impact mascara in black (.14oz) *Added 9/2*

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) *Added 9/2 **_May be picky_


Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lip Polish in Dolly (.15oz full size) *Added 9/11 *_*May be picky_ 
NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) *Added 9/15*

MAC Surf Baby in Hibiscus *Added 9/15 *_*Picky__ _

Beauty Addicts Showoff Mascara *Added 9/18*


*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 

Zoya Meg (used once)

*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)

BeFine (single serve) Gentle Cleanser (2packs)
BeFine (single serve) Daily Moisturizer (3packs)

Kate ExfoliKate (.1oz) pack
pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) *Added 9/1* 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used *Added 9/1*

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) *Added 9/1*


Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2* 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2*

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) *Added 9/2*

Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) *Added 9/11*


MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11* 
MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 9/15*

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once) *Added 9/15*

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz *Added 9/15*

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) *Added 9/15*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) *Added 9/11* 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) *Added 9/11*

Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Flora by Gucci (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Love Sweet Love (sample vial) *Added 9/11* 
Viva la Juicy (3 sample sprays) *Added 9/11*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) *Added 9/18* 

*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)

Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) *Added 9/2* 

FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz) *Added 9/11* 
Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) *Added 9/11*

Brush Guards (from BB) *Added 9/11*


*Wishlist:*


Julep 
Orly Galaxy Girl
Pixi products
Shea Terra Products
Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Coach Poppy Mini
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)
Ellis Faas
OCC Lip Tars
Perfekt products
Fresh products
Wen products
Liqwd Volumizing Catalyst
Wei to go
Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## lady41 (Sep 18, 2012)

*updated trade list* 
color club polish in status update

*whish pomegrante body butter 1 oz*

*Murad essential-c daily moisture spf 30 .33 oz.*

*Sephora instant moisturizer deluxe sample tubesX2*

*s**mashbox photo finish primer .25 oz. x1*

*Lancome hypnose drama mascare deluxe sample tube *

*Lift lab lift and moisturize daily cream deluxe sample x2 (beautysage box)*

*21 drops de-stress drops small glass sample vial x2 (beautysage)*

*a perfume organic in urban organic glass sample vial (beautysage)*

*suntegrity facesunscreen and primer spf 30 3 foil packs (beautysage)*

*VMV hypoallergenics armada facecover spf 30 deluxe sample X2 (beautysage)*

*Shea Terra rose hips black soap deep pore facial cleanser (beautysage)*

*Impress press on manicure in velvet rope*

*color club polish in disco nap*

*stantic tint*

*wishlist*

Jane Iredale!!!!!
*Boscia BB cream*

*Shu Uemura hair products*

*amika hair oil *

shea terra whipped body butters!!
*Whish shave cream*

*color club polish in rose gold*

*try me *


----------



## lauravee (Sep 18, 2012)

*Birchbox:*


Hollywood Fashion Secrets Fashion Tape Assortment Pack  

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine (used one drop) 
Birchbox Man John Varvatos Sample

Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream Sample Size (used 1x, mostly full sample) 
Kerastase Elixir Ultime Sample Size (used 2x) 
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum 30+ - one packet 
*MyGlam:*


Demeter Roll On Perfume - Clean Skin 
Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer (pumped once)  
September 2012 Makeup bag (black wristlet with gold zipper) 



*Other:*


Hard Candy Sheer Envy Primer Ultra Light Formula - used a few times, about 85% or more left 
Sante Mascara Endless Lashes in Black - used 1x (sanitized with rubbing alcohol)
*Polish Trade List: *


Zoya Yara - 2x

Zoya Rea - Swatched
Zoya Danni - 3x
Julep - Helena BN - plastic taken off but never used. 
China Glaze Fast Track (1x)
Essie Brooch the Subject (1x)

Essie Borrowed and Blue (2x) 
Essie - Meet me at Sunset (2x) 

OPI Silver Shatter (80%)
Color Club - Rolling in the Deep 
Color Club - Happy Hunter
Color Club - Punch Drunk Red

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, looking to trade with others who can use one packet for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable

*WIshlist: *

I'm open to looking at trade lists, but am looking for: 


*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne * 
boscia Makeup-Breakup Cleansing Oil 

Caudalie Vitaminee Serum 


Pixi Lip Blush (almost any) 
Bare Minerals Shadow Primers
Lip Stains 


*Polish Wishlist: *


OPI - Number One Nemesis 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects / OPI Nail Apps - Try me! 

Will gladly send photos of anything on this list.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi ladies! I would really love to get another sample of the LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst. Take a look at my trade list and let me know if we can make a deal! Thanks!

*UPDATED 9/18/12*

I am considering trading my Color Club Put a Pin In It and WEI to go Sleep Over kit...might be convinced with the right trade!

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Dr. Jarts Water Fuse Beauty Balm (full, from September box)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Full Size - Dovey and Dharma (these have been both used, a couple times each. They were given to me - colors just aren't for me.)

Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Myrta (swatched), Zuza (swatched)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Benefit POREfessional

Color Club in Tweet Me

MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in olive, turquoise or purple (pleaaaase)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 18, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I am new to the forum, but will gladly ship first and provide pictures until I have enough feedback for people to feel safe enough to trade. Most of my items are from BirchBox, with other random items too. If you see something you would like to trade for, PM me and let me know!






My wish list: Nail polish, lip gloss, mascara, I am open to pretty much anything...

Sample size items to trade (from BirchBox) :

1  Ada Cosmetics, Peach Bronzer, used once to swatch

1 Yu Be Moisturizing Skin Cream, .1 oz. 

1 Sweet Minerals Foundation Matching Set, 5 little sealed bags with samples of each foundation color in a bigger sealed bag, for Medium shades 

(2) Comodynes Self Tanning Towelette 7ml/0.8 fl. oz. 

(2) Comodynes  Hydra Tanning Face Moisturising Summer Glow 3ml/0.10 fl.oz.

(2) Beauty Fixation Makeup remover swab (looks like a Q-tip)

1  Kate Spade "Twirl" Eau de Parfum sample 1.5ml. spritz top

1 LA Fresh Nail Polish Remover, Acetone Free, "1 pad cleans and conditions all 10 nails", Fresh Tuscan orange scent

1 Dr. T's Supergoop! Sunscreen Swipe, SPF 30, One 6"x8" swipe for face and body

1 Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in "Linen", SPF 15, oil free, 0.07 fl.oz. 

1 Stilla "In the Moment " eye shadow palette 

 Full Size items to trade:

1 Eyeko Fat Eye Stick in Old Gold, used once for swatch on my hand, 4g (from BB)

1 Schick Hydro Silk Razor

1 Coach Duo Poppy-Poppy Flower Roller Ball, Eau de Parfum, Poppy has been used approximately 7 times, 3/4 full, Poppy Flower used 1 time

1 Essie "Off the Shoulder" pinkish color

1 Essie "Mojito Madness" green grass color

1 Essie "Fear of Desire" orange color


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 18, 2012)

updated below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey yall, I forgot when I posted yesturday to add that I am looking Miss Jessie's products. I would prefer the 2 oz or bigger bottles but I may trade for some foil packs! I also added a few items!!! I know this is a makeup trade board but I have one the J Crew bib looking neckales in a red color I am willing to trade! 

Birchbox:*New BB in bold*

WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin

21 drops Aromatherapy Blends

Benefit The POREfessional
*Color Club in Insta-This**Tili Bag*

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint

Skin, An Apothecary Soy Body Whip

Kate Spade Twirl

Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal

Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2

WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads 2 Packets .02oz

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Amika Nourishing Hair Mask

Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)

Manna Kadar Sheer Glo

Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society:

Cell Ceuticals Skin Cleanser 2fl oz

My Glam:

Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil

Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream

Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum

Circus Nail Color in Yellow

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag

Betsy Johnson Parfum

Atopalm .25 fl oz

Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Misc. through trades/store/etc:

Lip gloss:

Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:

Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow

Eye Makeup:

Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest

Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)

Face Makeup:

Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)

Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz

Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!! I really love glittery polishes!

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara-Really want to try!

Color Club in Tweet Me (the neon one), Warhol, Poptastic-there are a lot of colors

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner, the wipes from previous boxes or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, China Glaze, Color ClubJulep nail polish


----------



## Max88 (Sep 18, 2012)

*For trade as of 09-18-12. PM me if interested! Please leave a link of your trade list in the message if you want me to look at what you have for trade.*

*Birchbox*


Color Club Polish-Blue Ming .25 fl. oz.
Dr. Jart BB Multi-Action Skincare &amp; Makeup .1 fl. oz
Viva La Juicy La Fleur .05 fl. oz. 
Color Club Status Update .25 fl. oz. *NEW* 
Nexxus Pro-Mend Split End Shampoo .33 fl oz/Conditioner .33 fl oz/Leave-In .1 fl oz *NEW*


LiQWd Professional Volumizing Catalyst 


*Glossybox*


Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Hair Mask 1.7 fl. oz. 
Beauty Addicts Showoff Mascara .39 oz.(Full-size)

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream 2.0 fl. oz.

Wella Moisturizing Hair Treatment .84 fl. oz.
Alessandro Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm 1.0 fl. oz.

Senna Lipgloss-Chocolate Cherry .34 oz(Full-size)
Sebastian Color Ignite Shampoo 1.7 fl. oz.
Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 fl. oz
Ellis Faas Creamy Lips in L109 .095 fl. oz.(Full-size) 
Touch In Sol Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Base 1.06 fl. oz. 
Biolage Exquisite Oil .16 fl. oz. 


*My Glam*


Jane. Sparkle Glass in Sparkle Pink .2 fl. oz. *NEW* 
Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer *NEW*

Circus in Tightrope *NEW*


*Julep*


Julep's Best Pedi Creme Ever 2 fl. oz.(Full-size) 
Nail Polish in Sophie *NEW*

Nail Polish in Brandt *NEW*

Julep Nail Polish in Kate (Full-size)



*Other*


Make Up For Ever Micro Finish Power .035 oz 
Zoya Polish-Erika .5 fl. oz.(Full-size)

Zoya Polish-Midori .5 fl. oz.(Full-size)


*Wishlist*


Senna Mineral Eyeshadow Trio-Cocoa Nudes, Medallion, or Satin Doll
Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter-any scent
Figs and Rouge Balm-any scent 
Eyeko Skinny Eyeliner in Olive
Julep/Zoya/OPI/Essie/Butter London Nail Polishes in matte colors
Natural lip balms


----------



## lovepink (Sep 18, 2012)

*Updated 9/18/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Brush Guards 3 total one thick, thin and very thin 

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (sprayed once) 
Madewell coupon $25 off $75 purchase mad by 9/30/12

Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)
Wei to Go Beauty Sleep over in color Light 2 packets gelled oil cleanser total 0.02 fl oz 1.0ml

Yu-be Moisturizing Skin cream 0.1 oz 3g

*Cravebox*


Garden Botanika Oatmeal and Peppermint Body Bar 4.2 oz 120 g
Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 
Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml  

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


Ilamasqua Purity 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*Misc*


Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*


Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*)

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount 

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 18, 2012)

Updated below and in my signature.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2012)

New to this trade thing... not sure if I have anything anyone wants?

*Birchbox*


Viva la Juicy La Feur by Juicy Couture 
Color Club Insta-This (unused) ***PEND***

Show Stoppers black tape

*Julep*


Acetone-free conditioning nail polish remover + pump ***PEND*** 
Best Pedi Prep Ever + foot file (picky)* **PEND***


*Other*


Burt's Bees Radiance Healthy Glow Kit, 7-piece: this item has a product error and has two day cremes instead of one day creme and a night creme. When I contact the seller, they sent me a correct one for free so now I have two. The packaging is a little beat up (which is how I got it) but the product seal is unbroken and the zipped bag has never been opened. Includes: day cremes x2, body lotion, soap bar, eye creme, lip shimmer.
Essie Pink Diamond (x1 mani, I think?)
Covergirl Clean for normal skin Classic Tan (160)
$5 off Zoya.com coupon code
$5 Amazon.com gift card (I get these pretty frequently from trading in SB. I usually end up using them, but I'm also happy to trade something for them if you like buying beauty products off Amazon and just want a code.)

*Wishlist:*


Pixi Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen, particularly Shell Sheen and Peach Pauve (Pend) but I will take almost any of them
Dr Jart+ BB Creme
I like *Tom Ford* perfumes. I particularly want to try Tobacco Vanille if anyone ever manages to get a hold of a sample, but I'll take Black Orchid samples from Sephora
I also like perfume samples by *Clean* 
Eyeliners &amp; sometimes eyeshadows (try me)
BB cremes and other cremes and lotions
Skincare products. I have no clue what I want, but try me?
Nail polishes. I particularly like *OPI* and *Zoya*.
Particular colours I'm interested in: OPI Nein! Nein! Nein! Ok Fine! or Zoya Noot (Pend), OPI Steady as She Rose, OPI Vampsterdam, Zoya Kennedy, Essie Topless &amp; Barefoot, Milani Dressmaker or a Dior Waterlily/Chanel Jade type dupe
I'll take tea packets from BB that people got and don't want for reasonable trades

Also if you live in the greater Washington/Baltimore metro area, I'd be happy to meet up with you to trade. I'm in Baltimore most of the time, but sometimes I go home to NoVA.


----------



## jenn80802000 (Sep 18, 2012)

Up for trade Full size products Lancome color design shafow liner quad in pretty pretty LancÃ´me color design shadow liner quad in pink envy LancÃ´me gel radiance 4.2oz Maybelline age rewind dark circle eraser number 150 neutralizer Burt's bees tinted lip balm .15 oz in red dahlia Vincent longo duo lip pencil sangria/white Deluxe size Murad acne clarifying cleanser step 1 2oz Bliss high intensity hand cream 1.7oz Supergoop spf30 1.6oz face body moisturizer Kenra blow dry spray 1.7 oz Arcona- cranberry toner 1oz salty cosmetics mineral eye shadow number 150-glama-zoid Juicy beauty green apple peel sensitive .25fl oz Juicy beauty green apple moisturizer .5ml Murad intensive c radiance peel .33oz Harvey prince- eau flirt small vial Elemental herbology facial detox mask .5 oz Talika- lipocils eyelash gel .07oz Eclos anti aging regenerative cream .25oz Eclos anti aging cellular activator face serum .5oz Sisley Paris hydra global hydration intense anti age .14oz Philosophy take a deep breath energizing oxygen gel .4pz Manna sheer glo shimmer lotion very small tube Dr Jart bb cream .06oz Coco de soleil high gloss masque small container prob one use only Mario badescu seaweed cleansing soap sample tube Looking for Benefit products Makeup brushes Mac anything Black eyeliner


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi everyone I am looking for the Color Club nail polish in "Tweet Me" if anyone is trading please let me know.

I have several items that I am trading.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Sep 19, 2012)

New items in purple.

From Birchbox

*Color Club Nail Polish * Blue Ming

*Color Club Nail Polish *Insta-This

*Taylor Swift Perfume* Wonderstruck

From MyGlam

*NYX Roll on Shimmer Full Size* in Onyx (swatched)

From Sample Society

*Diptyque *Perfume Sample Vetyverio

*Oscar de la Renta Perfume* Esprit d'Oscara

Misc Full Size

*Clinique Quickliner* Very Black 07 (used twice)

*MAC Eyeshadow *Beautiful Iris *used*

*Lancome * *Tinted Moisturizer* #1 Natural *used 3/4 full*

*e.l.f Single Eyeshadow *Butter Cream *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Matte Brown/Bronze *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Glittery Black/satin silver *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Sparkly Copper/ satin purple *new*

*e.l.f. Duo Eyeshadow *Sparkly light pink/ matte gray *used once*

*Lorac Bejewelled Lipgloss *Red Ruby *swatched*

*Lorac Bejewelled Lipgloss *Hot Pink Sapphire *swatched*

*MUG Lipstick *in Delightful *swatched/applied once w/brush*

Misc Deluxe Samples

*Pantene * Color Preserve Volume Shampoo

*Smashbox Photo Finish Primer .5oz (QVC TT)*

Misc Perfume Samples

*Prada *Infusion D'Iris

*Versace *Yellow Diamond

Misc Foil Packets

*Hydroxatone *AM/PM Anti-Wrinkle Complex x2

*Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint *Pearl &amp; Opal .03oz

Wishlist

Balenciaga Perfume

BBs (Asian)

Bond No.9 Nuits de Noho

Eyeko liner in Purple

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masquehttp://www.birchbox.com/shop/august2012-box/gloss-moderne-high-gloss-masque

Harvey Prince Ageless

The Lash Card

Lip glosses, tinted lip balms

Lip Stains

Masqueology Pore Minimizing Mask

Melvita Floral Water

Shu Umera Art of Hair (any)

Face serums

Hair serums

Great trades with: yousoldtheworld, Vogliadivintage, LyndaV, MissLindaJean, SimplyChell xX, lorizaz, mega789, clchild, bethm, emeline, tinkerbll695, Avintageaffair, steffi, glamourdolleyes, FormosaHoney, Bernadette, FireNRice


----------



## missionista (Sep 19, 2012)

ED

Updating with the BB items I received today. 

Birchbox:

*Comodynes* self tanner (for face), 1 packet

*Twist band* hair tie in a kind of metallic khaki color

Glossybox:

*Senna Lip Gloss*--in Moondance, Full size. Swatched once on hand.

*Beauty Addicts Mascara*--Opened once to see shape of brush.  Have not used.  Full size. *PENDING*

Other:

*Calvin Klein Euphoria* perfume sample ( unused, 1.2ml)

*Mane Tame Weightless Frizz Control* (.25 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Cucumber Herbal Alcohol Free Toner* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Kiehl's Overnight Biological Peel* (foil packet, .17 fl oz)

*Lancome Genifique &amp; Visionnaire* (two foil packets as one sample, not sure of size)

My Wishlist:

Bond No. 9  (any scent except Chinatown, which I have.)

Diptyque perfumes***

Too Faced Shadow Insurance (sample size would be ideal. Other eye makeup primers are a possibility too.)

Shiseido sunscreens

Shea Terra Organics--try me!

Other perfumes, especially niche/indie brands

Caldrea soaps

L'Occitane en Provence shea butter hand/foot cream***

Try me on other things!!


----------



## dgal (Sep 19, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## ahkae (Sep 19, 2012)

For Trade:

  All items are new unless specified. Willing to combine my items.   BirchBox:  -Color Club in Insta-This and Blue Ming   Sample Society: -Ren Glycolactic Skin Renewal Peel Mask -Oscar de la Rente Perfume Roller  -Fekkai Advanced Brilliant Glossing Cream    Other: -Stila Illuminating Liquid Foundation in 70 Watts (0.17 fl oz) -bareMinerals Active Cell Renewal Night Serum (0.10 fl oz) -Vichy Normaderm Triple Action Anti-Acne Hydrating Lotion (0.1 fl oz) -Vichy Normaderm Deep Cleansing Gel (1 fl oz) -Victoria Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Strawberry Fizz (full size / 0.46 oz) -The Body Shop Spiced Vanilla Lip Balm (full size / 0.45 oz / unsealed but brand new, never swatched or used) -Maybelline Illegal Length Mascara (full size / 0.22 fl oz) -Tarte Vitamin Infused Lipgloss (0.06 oz) -Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine (full size / 0.21 oz) -Tarte Lights, Camera, Lashes! (full size / 0.21 fl oz)  -Zoya in Twila (Full size) -Zoya in Belle (Full size) -Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive (.25 fl oz)   Wishlist:   -Any dark red lipstick or lipliner.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 19, 2012)

UPDATED LIST (I do not provide tracking confirmation unless the value of the trade is high, but I do have great feedback)

*Deluxe Samples:*

*Oscar Blandi Jasmine Shampoo PENDING

*Eye Rock Designer Liner

*Dr. Jart BB Cream 

*Jouer Lipgloss in Mirage 

*Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover 

*Full Size:*

*Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment 

*Eyeko Fat Stick in Charcoal PENDING

*Vapour Lipgloss in Hypnotic 

*Perfume Samples:*

*Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur 

*Oscar de la Renta In Love PENDING

*Foil Samples:*

*Nexus Shampoo/ Conditioner/ Split End Leave in Treatment PENDING

*Wishlist:*

**Color Club in "Tweet Me"*** PENDING

Stila Forever Curl Mascara 

Color Club in "Insta-This"

Don't really have much of a wishlist other than those two items but please message me if you see anything that interested you


----------



## tigrlilyem (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm still waiting on my box to arrive. grrrrr

But I wanted to throw out there what I'm looking for:

September: Liqwd volumizing catalyst, 21 drops, Youngblood Mineral Primer, Bulgari Jasmine Noir, Color Club in status update or insta this, Nexus split end products, LaFresh instant body soother, lace twistband (don't care about color). 

Take a look at my trade thread, maybe we can make a deal: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125678/swap-with-tigrlilyem


----------



## MarbleSky (Sep 19, 2012)

Looking for Dr Jart Water Fuse samples! Here is my list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127191/marbleskys-trade-thread

I will update when my second BB gets here.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 19, 2012)

*Updated 9/19/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Brush Guards 3 total one thick, thin and very thin 
Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (sprayed once)

Madewell coupon $25 off $75 purchase mad by 9/30/12

Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)
Wei to Go Beauty Sleep over in color Light 2 packets gelled oil cleanser total 0.02 fl oz 1.0ml

Yu-be Moisturizing Skin cream 0.1 oz 3g

*Cravebox*


Garden Botanika Oatmeal and Peppermint Body Bar 4.2 oz 120 g
Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 
Circus by Andrea's Choice in Tightrope .45 fl oz 13.2ml 
Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml  

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*


Ilamasqua Purity 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*Misc*


Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*


Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*)

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount 

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## anida (Sep 19, 2012)

*Birchbox:*
- Comodynes self tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (from junes birchbox - 2 packets)
- Pixi Lip &amp; Line primer in nearly clear (would like to trade it for a Pixi lipstick &amp; liner in fresh pink or vintage rose) PENDING
- Fekkai Salon Technician color care shampoo + conditioner (0.3 fl oz each)
- The Brush Guard variety pack
- Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF25 (0.1 fl oz)
- Color Club in Insta-This

- Twistband in off-white
 

*Myglam:*
- Nume HyrdoPunch Hydrating Conditioner
- Myglam July makeup bag
- Circus by Andrea's Choice in Sommersault PENDING

- Yes to cucumbers facial towelettes

- Juice beauty green apple moisturizer
- Salty cosmetics loose mineral eyeshadow in glama - zoid!
- Circus by Andrea's Choice in Ringmaster
- Demeter Dragon Fruit Roll On Perfume Oil
- Myglam Glam Gloss in 02

- Jane Sparkle gloss
- Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer
- Circus by Andrea's Choice in Tightrope

*Other:*

- Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry-touch sunblock SPF 55 - 1.0 fl oz

- The Face Shop sebum control soothing mask sheet
- Tony Moly Intense care snail skin lotion + toner + serum/essence + cream (5 ml toner, 5 ml lotion, 1 ml cream, and 1 ml serum)
- Etude House fresh cherry lip tint
 

** Newly added in Teal.*

*Wishlist:*
- Nail Polishes (Preferably bright colors. If anyone has For Audrey up for trade, please let me know)

- Berry lipsticks/lipstains
- Rose colored blushes

Or try me...


----------



## Gaby Ramos (Sep 19, 2012)

Cant wait to get my list together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 20, 2012)

*Updated 09/19/12*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

*SKINCARE*
Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, deluxe sample, 0.7 oz (Sircle Samples)

LA Fresh Instant Body Soother x2, foil packets each with 1 wipe (Birchbox)

Olay Regenerist Micro-exfoliating Wet Cleansing Cloths, full size pack of 30

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel, guessing 0.25 fl oz bottle

Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer SPF15, small sample tub, looks about 0.12 oz based on comparison with my other tubs

Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF15 cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Chamomile Cleanser gel from corporate, probably 1 use in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Nourishing Moisturizer cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Eclos Anti-Aging Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream, 0.25 fl oz (MyGlam)

Eclos Anti-Aging Cellular Activator Face Serum, 0.5 fl oz (My Glam)
DDF Amplifying Elixir, 0.5 fl oz (Sample Society) *PENDING*

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion, 1 fl oz

*PERFUME*

Demeter Roll On Perfume Oil in Dragon Fruit, 0.29 fl oz (MyGlam) *PENDING*

Arquiste L'Etrog sample vial (without card)

*HAIRCARE*

Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer, deluxe sample, 0.38 fl oz (Birchbox) *PENDING*

Twistband in purple lace (Birchbox) *PENDING*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

*MAKEUP*

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (a little browner than cocoa), it looks like a pan, not a compact, but I haven't opened the package (MyGlam/ipsy) *PENDING*

Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink (it looks raspberry colored in the tube), 0.2 fl oz (MyGlam/ipsy)

Glam Gloss in Shade 02 (MyGlam)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow, 2g, (Dermstore)

Luxx eye shadow in Thunder (warm dark grey), full size (swatched twice)

Pixi Eye Bright Primer, tiny 0.06 oz (Sindulge)

*NAILS*

Sinful Colors polish, full size 'Dream On' (neon purple, used twice)

Essie polish, full size 'Braziliant' (shimmering brilliiant orange; a little picky about this one)

Essie polish, full size 'Main Squeeze' (sheerish lilac/periwinkle)

*OTHER*
The Brush Guard, 3 sizes (Birchbox) *PENDING*

September makeup bag, black wristlet with goldtone zipper (MyGlam/ipsy) *PENDING*

London Soho New York Smudge Brush, long pink handle (MyGlam/ipsy) *PENDING*

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror (BeautyFix)

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle, like a soft train case (BeautyFix)

Charcoal grey makeup bag with purple flower design, small~medium rectangle (Beauty Fix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses)

*Wishlist*

*Jonathan hairspray (BeautyFix)*

*Jelly nail polish*

*Stamping plates for nail art*

Unusual nail polish, especially "indie" ones (like from Etsy shops) with different shapes of glitter or flakies, holos

Essie polish in Lady Like

Lip scrub/exfoliator

Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant
*Skin79 BB cream (any that are not too shimmery)*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)
Mens' products (unscented or lightly scented)

Products from mom/baby sample subscriptions

Pore-refining products

Body wash

*Natural deodorant for men*

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 20, 2012)

*I am most interested in collecting Citizen Queen by Juliette Has A Gun...I know there are a lot of sample vials out there! *

*Please contact me with your idea for a swapâ€¦you never know!*

New products only, please. I take care with my packaging to make sure my items arrive in excellent condition and I prefer to trade with people who do the same.






All items new unless otherwise noted.

*Full Size:*

Covergirl Lash Blast Volume mascara in brown (still in hang card pack unopened)

*Sample Size:*

(2) Wei To Go Beauty Gelled Oil Cleanser (foil .5 ml)

Miss Jessie's CURLY BUTTERCREMEâ„¢ foil pouch sample

Living proof. prime style extender (10ml/.33oz foil)

Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer spf 20 (.02oz/.06ml foil)

By Terry VIP Expert perfecting foundation in Apricot Light (2 ml foil)

Murad Perfecting Day Cream SPF 30 (.09 ml foil)

TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Shampoo
TRESemme 1 oz Split Remedy Conditioner
Bare Minerals The Perfect Cleanse foil packet on card sample)
Bodycology Wild Poppy nourishing body cream 7 g /.25 oz foil packet
Garnier Fructis Pure Clean Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Garnier Fructis Color Shield Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner (.34 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)
Aveeno Active Naturals Living Color Color Preserving Shampoo and Conditioner for Medium-Thick Hair (.3 fl. oz each in connected foil pouch)

Juliette Has A Gun Midnight Oud (2 ml sample vial) I did try once so there is a tiny bit missing - you might not even be able to tell but I like full disclosure!

Isa Knox X2D2 whitening secret skin softener (little 2" plastic bottle. Everything else on the bottle is in Korean so I can't really tell you anything. I got it from a Korean cosmetics store when I bought BB cream there.)

Isa Knox X2D2 whitening secret emulsion (little 2" plastic bottle. Everything else on the bottle is in Korean so I can't really tell you anything. I got it from a Korean cosmetics store when I bought BB cream there.)

*Most Wanted:*

Juliette Has A Gun Citizen Queen

Juliette Has A Gun Not A Perfume
Skin 79 Oriental Gold BB

Feel free to PM with questions. Thanks for looking!!
 

_*Great Trades with: SimplyChelle xX, LyndaV*_


----------



## amandah (Sep 20, 2012)

*My Trade List:*

*Nail Polish*

Julep - Kylie (with magnet), Portia (swatched)

Andrea's Choice - Tightrope (purple)

*Makeup*

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once)

Full Size - bare minerals warmth and mineral veil (both used maybe 2 or 3 times)

jouer moisture tint in pearl (.17 fl oz, swatched a tiny bit)

StudioGear Lipstick in Whisper

Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal (cocoa brown shade)

perfekt - lash perfection gel

*Hair*

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding (1 fl oz foil packet)

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment (.46 fl oz packet)

Keracolor Sample from MyGlam

Alterna Bamboo Color Care UV+ Sample (.25 fl oz, from Birchbox)

Carol's Daughter - Monoi (myglam)

*Misc*

21 Drops in Focus

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive wipes (3)

Philosophy Live in Love &amp; Wonderstruck perfume vial

MyGlam Brushes - Glammie Classic Crease Brush &amp; Brush Case, Concealer Brush &amp; Defining Eyeliner Brush (New, never used)

SOHO Smudge Brush (myglam)

September MyGlam Bag - Black wristlet

*Wish List*

Shea Terra body butter

Lace Twistbands

Nail Polishes (try me on some colors)

BeautyFix - cuticle conditioner

Oscar de la Renta - live in love

Pixi Shadow pencil

I'm pretty open, just send me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

updated!


----------



## mimosette (Sep 20, 2012)

Updated !

I'm getting into this trading thing, it's pretty addicting !  I'm using Delivery Confirmation. (Did Y'all know that shit know costs .85 per package ?



)

LOTSA FULL SIZED NATURAL PRODUCTS HERE !!!!!!

BB
-Eye Rock Liners (opened and looked at, but not used) YOU KNOW YOU WANT THESE !
- Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue packet, 1 oz

- Stainiac Balm in Beauty Queen

   - Hollywood Fashion Tape (my perfume leaked onto this, so the cardboard smells of perfume)

  - Skin Soy Body Whip

Sample Society :

--Stila Smudge Crayon in black , want to swap for same in lighter brown or goldish or taupe color

Other :

- Alba Moisturizing Foam Shave Cream "Sea Mist" FS bottle 5 oz new (Aloe vera, green tea, calendula)

-Alba Moisturizing Shave Cream Coconut Lime FS tube  (used 2x) 8 oz

- Apothoderm Stretch Mark Cream .7 oz

-Coastal Scents High Definition Foundation sample packets 1 in ST-11 and one in ST-10 These are way darker than my tan skin. Each good for several uses.(3g)

-Dura Lash Individual Lashes by Ardell in Flare Med Black, about half a pack of 56 lashes left.

- Ulta Minerals Medium 05 (FS) used 1x with new, clean brush.( Darker than my avatar pic)

-Everyday Minerals shadow in Starry Eyed (Shimmer)FS tried once  with new brush

-Everyday Minerals blush (FS) in Short Cake 5.5g. Swatched, too shimmery for me.( I did fill a small sample pot of this and set aside for my niece.)

-everyday Minerals Blush Pink Snowflakes FS 5.5g. Swatched, too light for me.( I did fill a small sample pot of this and set aside for my niece).

- Alba Plumeria Hair Wash FS 12 oz Sulfate free
- Alba Mango Hair Conditioner 12 oz
- Alba Honeydew Hair Wash 12 oz
-Alba Gardenia Hair Conditioner 12 oz
- Alba Papaya Enzyme Facial Mask fs 3 oz (*This is really good, but I have multiples*)

- Avalon Organics Vit C Renewal Facial Cream 2 oz

- Jason Ester-C Super C Toner 6 oz

-Julep Kate used 1x (pearly white)

-Julep "Courtney" , plastic removed but never opened (light sage-y green)

- Philosophy Lip gloss in "Grace" (pale pink, in cute silver compact) New in box

- ORLY polish in Rage ( a rose gold color) used once for tips on a French mani

- ULTA Souffle Eye Shadow used once purple FS pot (I obsessively wash my brushes after each use, so no worries about eye nasties)

- *Siamese Cat who Steals Only the Expensive eye liners and lipsticks and hides them who knows where*

Wish List :

-Benefit the POREfessional
- LiQWD Professional Volumizing Products
- Smashbox Photo Finish primer, the one for oily skin
- Younglood Mineral Primer
- Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Chamomile
- hair oils
- eye pencils that go on smoothly other than black
- per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel
- TALIKA Lipocils Expert or similar products
- Jouer Lip Enhancer
- lipglosses in coral-ish hues
- *Maybelline eye tattoo shadows* REALLY REALLY WANT !!! These are hard to find here !
- Any product that supresses facial oil under makeup
- BB cream for medium oily skin 

- Diptique perfumes

- Color Club nail polish in that yellow-ish green color, Sept BB

- Brushes, since I wash mine daily 

-mascaras for puny lashes , would love brown

-cream shadows

- open to other stuff, just ask ! I'm working on gift baskets for Christmas.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 20, 2012)

*UPDATED 9/20/12*

I am considering trading my Color Club Put a Pin In It and WEI to go Sleep Over kit...might be convinced with the right trade!

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Dr. Jarts Water Fuse Beauty Balm (full, from September box)

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Self Tanning Intensive &amp; Uniform Color wipes (X2)

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Full Size - Dovey and Dharma (these have been both used, a couple times each. They were given to me - colors just aren't for me.)

Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Myrta (swatched), Zuza (swatched)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Benefit POREfessional

Color Club in Tweet Me

MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in olive, turquoise or purple (pleaaaase)

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in the Green color 

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## kcrowebird (Sep 20, 2012)

*kcrowebird's trade list! *





*(New unless specified.)*

*** Just a heads up! Graduate school has started back for me (my last year. YAY!) as well as an internship! I am much busier than normal, so there may be a delay of 1-2 days for answering messages. I can guarantee to ship on Thursdays and Saturdays and will do my best to send things out at other times if possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** *

    *What I have:*

full size *Ole Henriksen* truth creme advanced hydration (1.7oz- used pea sized amount)

*Ole Henriksen* truth serum 1 oz sample

*Dr. Jart *Water fuse Beauty Balm (0.1 oz)

*Ojon* volumizing shampoo and conditioner (both 1oz)

*Essie* Little Brown Dress

*Butter London *Nail Foundation (used 2-3X)

*Stila* Set and Correct (full size- opened and used once so the twisty thing on the inside has been twisted.)
*Stila* Charmed Palette (colors are just not for me)

*Wei to Go* Beauty Sleep over in Light (2 packets gelled oil cleanser total 0.02 fl oz 1.0ml)

*Stila* Santa Monica Boulevard Palette- new

*Tarte *Lipsurgence in Charmed (received in a trade, color not for me- can be sanitized)

*Kiehls *Abyssine Cream

*Julep* Morgan [on hold]

*Julep *Blake

*Blinc *Mascara (BB sample)

*Benefit* Total Moisture (in glass sample jar, no size)

*Philosophy* Miracle Worker serum .12 oz

*Jessie's Girl* polish in Firefly

*Julie G* Gelato in Venice polish

*Coola *Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x2)

*Pedix* heel rescue balm

*Comodynes *Hydra-Tanning face moisturizing summer glow

*Senna Cosmetics* Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*Milani* polish in Pink Rocks!

*Aveeno* active naturals smart essentials daily detoxifying scrub 1 oz

*clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser 1oz

*willa *clear face moisturizer .5oz

*aveda* all sensitive moisturizer 1oz

*Mary Kay* Miracle Timewise night solution 1 fl oz

*Eco tools* cellulose face sponges (x3) Individually packaged

________________________________________________________________________________________

*things I would LOVE*:

any perfumes by Fresh

*Ellis Faas lips-- L** 303*

*Any of the 21 Drops*

*Deborah Lippmann Modern Love*

Caldrea soap

Shea Terra- try me

*Facial Cleansing/makeup remover wipes*

nail polish remover wipes

matte nail polish

*algenist eye renewal balm*

supersmile toothpaste

oil free moisturizers

bumble and bumble volumizing shampoo/conditioner

Kate Somerville anything (especially exfolikate, oil free moisturizer, and self tanning wipes)

Deborah Lippmann, Butter London, RGB polishes (try me on others)

try me on other things though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dotybird (Sep 20, 2012)

[SIZE=medium]Trade list (all products unopened/never used):[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Birchbox:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Color Club, Status Update 0.25 fl oz[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Caudalie, Vinexpert Firming Serum 0.2 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Benefit, foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial polish duo 0.1 fl oz each[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Dr. Jart+ beauty balm, 0.1 fl oz[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive (2 packets)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Glossybox:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Illamasqua nail varnish in â€œPurityâ€ 0.5 fl oz[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Senna lipgloss (will have to check color)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Wishlist:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=medium]Color club- insta-gram (blue) or rose gold[/SIZE] 
[SIZE=medium]Juice beauty products[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Hair oils or sprays[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]face creams and serums (anti aging, brightening, etc.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Anything![/SIZE]


----------



## erikalisa55 (Sep 20, 2012)

The following items are up for *trade* from Birchbox, Julep, Glossy Box and my personal collection. All items unused unless specified.

***Updated 9/20/12 with MAC, Tarte, Benefit, NARS, Butter London, Julep and BB Cream Products***

*Bauble Bar Day Glow Bracelets in Pink and Yellow (Both Brand New)*




_*Birchbox*_


*Color Club* polish in "Put a Pin in It" (Rose Gold)
*Fekkai* Essential Shea Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets 9ml each
*BVLGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir
*Dr. Jart+* water fuse BB cream
*TALIKA* Lipocils Expert
*Viva La Juicy* La Fleur (2)

*Ada Cosmetics* Bronzer
*stila* Itâ€™s Go Time Lip Glaze Trio in Camera
*Harvey Prince* Hello
*Tea FortÃ©Â®* minteas in Lemongrass
*John Varvatos* Star U.S.A.
*Taylor Swift* Wonderstruck
*Annick Goutal* Petite Cherie
*Kate Spade* Twirl

*Glossy Box*


*Wella Professionals* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment
*vBEAUTE* Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never
*A Perfume Organic* Urban Organic perfume vial

*Makeup*


*MAC* Hey, Sailor! Collection - Nautical Navy Eyeshadow
*MAC* Hey, Sailor! Collection - Launch Away Blush
*MAC* Well Dressed Blush
*Julep* Boho Glam Lengthening Mascara
*Tarte* Lights Camera Lashes Full Size
*Julep* - Boho Glam Lengthening Mascara in Brown
*Benefit* Georgia Blush - Brush Not Included/ Gently Used 3-5x's
*NARS* Larger Than Life Lip Gloss in 'Spring Break' 0.11 oz

*Jouer* Moisturizing Lip Gloss in _Mimosa_ Mini .06 fl.oz.

*Sheer Cover* Duo Concealer in Medium/Tan - Still Sealed


*Urban Decay*


Single eyeshadow in 'Chronic' - Swatched

Marshmallow Sparkling Body Powder .35 oz. Swatched
Urban Defense Tinted Moiturizer SPF 20 Paraben Free in Forcefield FULL SIZE

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Electric FULL SIZE - Swatched

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Lucky Travel Size - Swatched

*Nail Polsih*


*Butter London* Knees Up - Swatched

*Butter London* Slapper - Used for one Manicure
*Color Club Age* of Aquarius Mini (2)

*Sally Hansen* Nail Effects in Animal Instinct - Still Sealed

*Hair Care*


*Ojon* Damage Reverse Restorative Conditioner 1 fl.oz.

*Skin Care*


*Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
*Clarisonic* Gentle Hydro Cleanser Travel Size

*Juno* Transformitive Lipid Serum (Unused)

*Mai Couture* Blotting Papers 100 Sheets Full Size - 2 Sheets used


*WISH LIST* (I am open to trade for other items, try me, please!)


*Color Club Birchbox polish in "Insta-this"* 
_*boscia B.B. Cream SPF 27 PA++*_


*fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Coral, Passion and Advanced Therapy* 

*benefit CORALista * 

*Bauble Bar Jewelry *


----------



## Hilde (Sep 20, 2012)

Updated my list to add a bunch of stuff that I never use anyway. New things in italics.

*I have from Myglam:*

- Eye brushes + makeup bag from April

- Fake eyelashes in Princess Leah

- Nail bling from the May bag (x2)

- Philosophy Love Sweet Love perfume

- Concealer brush

- Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF15 moisturizer (used once)

- Circus nailpolish in Ringmaster (hot pink, never used)

- Salty Cosmetics Glama-ZOID! eyeshadow

- Ã©clos face serum (used once, but is a pump bottle) 

- Demeter Clean Skin roll on perfume (used once)

_- Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen, swatched only_

_- NYX Roll on Shimmer in Sea Foam, used once_

_- Mirabella eye shadow in Semiformal, swatched only_

*From Birchbox:*

- Arquiste L'Etrog perfume (only put a little bit on my wrist to try it out)

- Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien perfume (same)

- Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (spritzed once on my wrist)

_- Vapour Organic Beauty Siren Lipstick in Ravish, swatched once_

*From Glossybox:*

- The blush brush that came in the 2nd? box

- OFRA Eyeshadow ICE in Goldilocks (Gold)

*Misc sample size*:

- Kiss Nail Dress (stickers) in Princess, leopard print

_- Sephora Perfecting Ultra Smoothing Primer, 0.27 fl oz, used once_

_- Smashbox Halo Hydrating Perfecting Powder in Light, 0.03 oz, swatched only, too dark_

_- Too Faced Lip of Luxury tiny lipstick sample in Cupcake_

_- Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion in Greed and Eden, 0.13 fl oz each, swatched only_

_- Lancome Eclat Miracle Serum of Light Complexion Illuminator, 0.23 fl oz, used once_

*Full size items:*

_*All of these have been tried out but Iâ€™m putting them up for trade because I just never use them. _

_- Benefit Ultra Radiance Facial Re-Hydration Mist 4.5 fl __oz (sprayed maybe 15x?, but thereâ€™s still plenty left!)_

_- CoverGirl EyeEnhancers 205 Tropical Fusion, used two or three times_

_- Smashbox Anti-Shine, 1 fl oz, used a tiny little bit twice. This stuff works so well!_

_- Smashbox Camera Ready Concealer in 3.0, used three or four times_

_- Prestige Cosmetics Liquid Eyeliner in Azure, used once_

_- Maybelline Eyestudio gel liner in Blackest Black and liner brush, used three times_

_- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe and Audacious Asphalt, both used only two or three times_

*Wishlist*:

- 21 drops!

- Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Linen (or nude)!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Boscia

- Benefit

- Jurlique

- Urban Decay

- Stila

- BB Creams (except Dr. Jart Water Fuse)

- Beautyblender

- Gadgety cosmetics

- Makeup and skincare items mostly, just try me!

Great trades with MissLindaJean, luckylilme and Scooby384!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tevans (Sep 21, 2012)

New things added 9-21-12 ! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128154/tevans-trade-list


----------



## MarlaC (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Girls! New to the site, but have unused items from Birchbox/Sephora that are up for trade:

  *Eyes,Face,Lips, Hair*

*Eye Rock*- Instant Eyeliner Tapes - 4 styles, Opened but unused

*Eyeko London-* Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Olive 0.07, Swatched only

*Bamboo*- Hair Color Care UV + Fade-Proof Fluide 0.25 fl oz.

*The Balm*- Stainiac in Beatuty Queen 0.04 fl oz

*Pixi by Petra-* Lip Blush in No.3 Happiness 0.08 fl oz.

*Skin, An Apothecary*- Soy Body Whip in Poppy 2oz.

*Lancome*- Renergie Microlift R.A.R.E. 0.5 fl oz.

*Twistband*- Custom Lace Hair Tie Rust/Red Color

*Smashbox*- Photo Finish Hydrating Under Eye Primer Sample

*Make Up For Ever Professional*- HD High Definition Primer Sample

*Biore*- Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser - 0.24 fl oz

*Yes to Cucumbers*- On the Go Facial Towelette Sample

*La Fresh*- Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser 2 wipes

*Nailpolish *

*Color Club Polish*- Blue-Ming Mini

*Color Club Polish*- Insta-This Mini

*Perfume*

*DKNY* - Boarding Pass Be Delicious Perfume Sampler - Includes 0.05 oz of each NYC, London, Paris &amp; Rio

*Kate Spade*- Twirl Sample 0.0 5oz

*Juicy Couture*- Viva la Juicy La Fleur Sample 0.05 oz

*Kate Walsh*- Boyfriend Sample 0.05 oz

*Harvey Prince*- Eau Flirt Sample 0.05 oz

*Shampoo &amp; Conditioner*
*Hair Rules*- Volumizing Shampoo - 2 fl oz

*BioMega* - Moisture Shampoo &amp; Moisture Conditioner Sample

*John Frieda *- Full Repair - Full Body Shampoo &amp; Full Body Conditioner Sample

*John Frieda*- Full Repair - Heat Activated Styling Spray 1 fl oz.

*Tressemme*- Split Remedy Shampoo - 1 fl oz. (2 available)

*Tressemme*- Split Remedy Conditioner - 1 fl oz. (2 available)

*Wella Professionals* - Shampoo for Fine/Normal Hair 1.7 fl oz.

*Wella Professionals *- Conditioner for Fine/Normal Hair 1 fl oz.

Let me know if you'd like to trade! I am up for mostly anything (why i didn't make a wish list)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FireNRice (Sep 21, 2012)

*Updated 9/21/12*

*Note:  I moved recently and have very limited access to internet.  It might take me a couple days, but I will respond, I promise!*

If it's still listed, I have it!  I update after every trade. =]

A+++ trades with:

snllama, Tawnyanshawn, Coocabarra, mszJessica [x2], bluelion, MeanWife, Miss6aby, steph28, Ampym, ching chang, Fairest of All, ahkae, Scooby384, SimplyChelle xX, jac a, MollyC2153, kcrowebird, AngeBrooklyn, tinkerbll695, lauravee, LucyFan84, Avintageaffair, bethm, sweetiegirlll, sleepykat, lady41, seap3, pobox607, lovepink, SeptEllis

*My Wishlist:*

Stila Stay All Day 10-in-1 HD Beauty Balm

Diorshow Extase Mascara

per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel

FusionBeauty StimuLash Fusion Mascara

AHAVA Purifying Mud Mask

Shu Uemura Art of Hair Moisture Velvet Nourshing Shampoo, Conditioner, and Treatment

Julep The Best Pedi Creme Ever

Nail Polish, Julep Dakota, Julep Piper

Color Club Custom Collection in Insta-This

Hair Masks &amp; products

*What I have up for trade: (Everything is new unless otherwise stated!)*

*BIRCHBOX*

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap

Birchbox exclusive earbuds in green/pink

Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy La Fleur

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Caldrea Handsoap in Palmarosa Wild Mint (2x paper pods)

*NEW! *Color Club Custom Collection Nail Polish in Tweet Me (looking for Insta-This)

*NEW! *Twistband Lace Up for Fall - Blue Lace Pattern

*NEW! *Tiwstband Lace Up for Fall - Red Lace Pattern

*NEW! *Youngblood Mineral Primer

*BIRCHBOX MAN*

CoSTUME NATIONAL Scent Intense Eau de Parfum

John Varvatos Star U.S.A. eau de toilette

John Allan's Slick Water - sample size .25 oz

*MYGLAM*

*NEW! *Circus by Andrea's Choice in Tightrope (Fushia)

*NEW! *Jane Sparkle Gloss

*NEW! *Mirabella eyeshadow pan in Semiformal

Demeter roll on fragrance oil in Clean Skin

MyGlam Glam Gloss in No. 1 [pending]

Circus by Andrea's Choice in Ringmaster (Hot Pink)

Circus by Andrea's Choice in Reverso (White)

Dermstore Lip Quench

March MyGlam bag (white w/ blue/purple/green/orange flowers)

*JULEP*

Julep Nail Polish in Emilie

Julep Daylight Defense for Hands &amp; Face - SPF 30

*SINDULGE*

Pencil Me In eye accent pencil in Meteor

*BEAUTY ARMY*

Skin Prep FX Nourishing Foundation Primer &amp; Anti-Aging Serum

*BEAUTYFIX*

Global Goddess i-Divine Eye Color in Darjeeling - Full Size (swatched with a brush) [pending]

Nick Chavez Horsetail Root Lifting Spray - Full Size [pending]

*BEAUTYBOX 5*

Becca Cosmetics Eye Tint in Pewter, 7ml

*GLOSSYBOX*

Ofra Cosmetics Universal Eyebrow Pencil - Full Size

Senna Cosmetics Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Chocolate Cherry - Full Size

*OTHER*

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Hard as Wraps Powerful Acrylic Gel (used 5x)

Sinful Colors Snow Me White (used 3x)

Benefit Some Kind-A Gorgeous The Foundation Faker - Travel Size 0.06 oz (used 1x)

Sephora Eyeshadow in Aspen Summit No. 23 - Travel Size 0.053 oz (swatched with a brush)

Victoria's Secret Hydrating Body Lotion in Sheer Love - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Body Mist in Love Spell - Travel Size 4.2 oz

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Heavenly Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Dream Angels Forever Eau de Parfum vial - Sample Size

Victoria's Secret Pink Life Is PINK Eau de Parfum trio - Sample Size

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Country Chic - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Secret Wonderland - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used a couple times)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Orange Sapphire - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dark Kiss - Travel Size 3 fl oz (used about 1/3)

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Into the Wild - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works Fragrance Mist in Dancing Waters - Travel Size 3 fl oz

Bath &amp; Body Works PocketBac in I Love Shoes (Strawberry)

The Healing Garden Organics Body Mist in Wild Honey

Straight Sexy Hair Power Straight Straightening Balm - Travel Size 1.7 fl oz

ISO DailyShape Working Spray - Full Size 11.39 oz

Secret Scent Expressions body splash in Ooh La La Lavender


----------



## cosmia (Sep 21, 2012)

Is anyone interested in trading? I have the LiQWd Professional Volumnizing Catalyst as well as the LiQWd shampoo and conditioner samples. Please PM if you're interested! I'll ship with tracking.


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 21, 2012)

Here is an updated list! I know some people don't like it when you just post your signature link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So here is my list!

 
Birchbox:*New BB in bold*

WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin

Benefit The POREfessional

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir

Tili Bag

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall (white and purple)

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint

Kate Spade Twirl x2

Uber Bar in Roasted Nut Roll

Nexus 3 pack sample

Hollywood Fashion Tape

Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal

I also have three coupons for Madewell for $25 off $75, if you need the code just email I would love for the to go to use.

Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2

WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads 2 Packets .02oz

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Amika Nourishing Hair Mask

Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)

Manna Kadar Sheer Glo

Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society:

Cell Ceuticals Skin Cleanser 2fl oz

Philosykos eau de toilette .06 oz

My Glam:

Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil

Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream

Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum

Circus Nail Color in Yellow

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag

Betsy Johnson Parfum

Atopalm .25 fl oz

Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Misc. through trades/store/etc:

Perfum:

*I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:*

Vanille Insenaee

Trefle Pur

Orange Sanguine

Bois Blonds

Vetiver Fatal

Rose Anonyme

Grand Neroli

Oolang Infini

Ambre Nue

Lip gloss:

Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:

Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow

Eye Makeup:

Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest

Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)

Face Makeup/Care:

Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)

Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz

*Ole Henriksen Samples ( was looking for one specifically and I want use the rest) they are all packets:*

Ultimate Lift Eye Gel

Express the Truth

Truth Creme Advanced Hydration

Total Truth Eye Creme

3 Little Wonders: Truth Serum Collage Booster, Invigorating Night Gel, Sheer Transformation
 
*I also have one of the J Crew looking necklaces in red*
Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

LiQWd Samples

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

ANY Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol and Poptastic

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## MarlaC (Sep 22, 2012)

**Updated List** for my unused items from Birchbox/Sephora that are up for trade:

  *Eyes,Face,Lips, Hair*

*Eye Rock*- Instant Eyeliner Tapes - 4 styles, Opened but unused

*Eyeko London-* Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Olive 0.07, Swatched only 

*Bamboo*- Hair Color Care UV + Fade-Proof Fluide 0.25 fl oz.

*The Balm*- Stainiac in Beatuty Queen 0.04 fl oz **(pending)**

*Pixi by Petra-* Lip Blush in No.3 Happiness 0.08 fl oz.

*Skin, An Apothecary*- Soy Body Whip in Poppy 2oz. **(pending)**

*Lancome*- Renergie Microlift R.A.R.E. 0.5 fl oz.

*Twistband*- Custom Lace Hair Tie Rust/Red Lace

*Smashbox*- Photo Finish Hydrating Under Eye Primer Sample

*Make Up For Ever Professional*- HD High Definition Primer Sample

*Biore*- Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser - 0.24 fl oz

*Yes to Cucumbers*- On the Go Facial Towelette Sample **(pending)**

*La Fresh*- Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser 2 wipes

*Nailpolish*

*Color Club Polish*- Blue-Ming Mini

*Color Club Polish*- Insta-This Mini

*Perfume*

*DKNY* - Boarding Pass Be Delicious Perfume Sampler - Includes 0.05 oz of each NYC, London, Paris &amp; Rio **(pending)**

*Kate Spade*- Twirl Sample 0.0 5oz **(pending)**

*Juicy Couture*- Viva la Juicy La Fleur Sample 0.05 oz

*Kate Walsh*- Boyfriend Sample 0.05 oz

*Harvey Prince*- Eau Flirt Sample 0.05 oz **(pending)**

*Shampoo &amp; Conditioner*
*Hair Rules*- Volumizing Shampoo - 2 fl oz **(pending)**

*BioMega* - Moisture Shampoo &amp; Moisture Conditioner Sample

*John Frieda* - Full Repair - Full Body Shampoo &amp; Full Body Conditioner Sample

*John Frieda*- Full Repair - Heat Activated Styling Spray 1 fl oz.

*Tressemme*- Split Remedy Shampoo - 1 fl oz. (2 available)

*Tressemme*- Split Remedy Conditioner - 1 fl oz. (2 available)

*Wella Professionals* - Shampoo for Fine/Normal Hair 1.7 fl oz.

*Wella Professionals* - Conditioner for Fine/Normal Hair 1 fl oz.

I am up for mostly anything (why i didn't make a wish list), so if you see something you like and want to trade just let me know and i'll take a look at your list!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 22, 2012)

I have 2 of the Color Club rose gold nail polish "Put a pin in it" to trade for the gray one "Status Update", and for the blue one "Insta-This". If anybody has either of these two polishes and wants to trade for the rose-gold, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 22, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade.  I don't have a problem sending first.  I'll send with a DC# if you would like.  I'm only shipping to the US at this time.While I'm normally pretty picky, I'm trying to clear out my stash since we'll be moving and the less stuff to bring with the better, so I'm up for multiple item swaps.  If we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings




  It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought.  Tons of colors!
Brush Guards from Birchbox
Befine night cream - 15ml
perfekt brow perfection gel in caramel
Ada bronzer in peach
Julep Pomegranate body scrub 4oz
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Lancome color design eye shadow quad in pretty pretty
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Benefit the porefessional .25oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
LancÃ´me juicy tubes smoothie in spring fling
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF  eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz
Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar x 2
Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light
Garnier Skin Renew Anti Sun Damage - spf 28 - Full size
Shea Terra Tamanu Face &amp; Body Oil sample vial
Shea Terra Yangu Oil sample vial
Shea Terra Rose Hips Pink Clay Soap sample size bar
Shea Terra African Black Soap packet


Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide  Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 2, both new but half full
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New
Ulta Pinata-yada-yada- Brand New
Zoya Lara - used for 1 mani
Zoya Charisma - Brand New

Card/foil packets of the following:


By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light
Talika lash conditioning cleanser - I have 2
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose
Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Dr. Ci Labo starter kit
L'Occitane Divine Cream
L'Occitane Divine Extract
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream
L'Occitane Fabulous Serum
WEI Lady Berry .07oz
WEI Chinese Rose faiming cleanser .10oz
WEI Golden Root mud mask .14oz
boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 2.5ml
Laura Geller spackle under makeup primer 2.5ml
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's.  From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, and 21 Drops


----------



## Coocabarra (Sep 22, 2012)

*What I have:*

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Orofluido* (about 2/3 full of the full size)

**Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
**PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line in Orchid Rose
*Julep* colors in Sienna, Melissa, Marisa, and Emma

**Suki* Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)*

**Ahava* Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash

*WEI* Pomegranate Buffing Beads (x2)

*Clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser

*Illamasqua* in Purity

*Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (x2)

*Birchbox and Color ClubÂ®* Custom Collection - *Rose gold color x2*

*BVLGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir *x2*

*Dr. Jart+* Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ *x2*

*Fekkai* Essential Shea Conditioner *x2*

*Fekkai* Essential Shea Shampoo *x2*

*Brush Guards **x2*

Have more stuff, just let me know what you are interested in!

*Interested In Trying:*

*Circus Polish* in *Spectacle, Reverso,* and *Somersault*

*Ouidad* hair gels and cremes

*Miss Jessie's* Pillow Soft Curls

*Twistbands*

*Boscia* - anything, try me!

*Zoya* in Kimber

*Perfekt* Lash gel, or any lash growing/thickening gel

*Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Stretch Silkening Creme

*WEI* to go Sleep Over Kit in Light

Purple eye shadow

*Pixi* Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen

*Pixi* Beauty Lid &amp; Line

Open to other things, so try me!


----------



## tevans (Sep 22, 2012)

GOT MY SECOND BIRCHBOX ( FINALLY !!!) NEW THINGS ADDED !!!! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128154/tevans-trade-list


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Trade Pending. Thanks so much for the replies!

Anyone want to trade nail polish with me? I have Put A Pin In It (RoseGold) and am looking for Status Update (gray/black).

Thanks much,

CrabbyMrsJ


----------



## kellyrd (Sep 23, 2012)

Updated 9/23 Makeup: *New* Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal (pan only) (Sept. Glambag) *New* Jane lipgloss in Sparlke Pink (Sept. Glambag) Touch in Sol Feel Like Honey Moon Skin Base 1.06 oz (Aug. Glossybox) Senna Lip Gloss (Color - Taboo, White and Rose Shimmer) (full size) (July Glossybox) Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Dewy Finish 5ml (same size as Sample Society but this one is dewy finish - Beauty Bar GWP) Skincare *New* CellCeuticals Extremely Gentle Cleanser 2 oz. (Sept. Sample Society) *New* Ahava Purifying Mud Mask .9 oz (Sept. Sample Society) Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream .1 oz (Aug. Birchbox) Intensive Moisturizing Cream .25 oz Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer .5 oz Babor Cleasing Hy-Ol &amp; Pytoactive Base (10ml each) (Beauty Army) - product is new and unopen but I seemed to have crumpled the box. Murad Hydro-Dynamic Ultimate Moisture .25oz (small jar Beauty Bar GWP) Julep Elixir Organic Moroccan Argan Oil (used X1) Body Miracle Skin Transformer .5 oz. (Birchbox) Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea Lotion 8 oz. Bath and Body Works Sweet Pea HandiBac (antibacterial hand lotion) 2 oz. Self-Tanner *New* Comodynes Self-Tanning Towelette (4) (Birchbox) *New* Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (2) (Aug. Birchbox) St. Tropez Gradual Tan Everyday Body Moiturizer med./dark 2.5 oz. (QVC Test Tube) Hair: Fekkai Brilliant Glossing Cream 1.6 oz (used 1X) (Sample Society) Alterna Bamboo Color Care Fade-Proof Fluide .25 oz (x2) (Birchbox) Oscar Blandi Olio de Jasmine Hair Serum 5ml (Sample Society) Sebastian Color Ignite Shamoo 1.7 oz. (Glossybox) Sebastian Color Ignite Conditioner 1.65 oz. (Glossybox) Marco Color Anti-Frizz Leave-in Conditioner 2oz. (Beauty Army) Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner .75 oz. Nails: *New* Color Club in Status Update (dk grey) (Sept. BIrchbox) OPI Nail Envy (used x1) Zoya Tracie (used x1) Julep Kate (used x1) Elf Coral Dream brand new Perfume: Oscar Espirit D'Oscar (Sample Society) - small roller ball, opened to smell Kate Spade Twirl 1.5 ml (Sept. Birchbox) Other: Soho Smudge Brush (Sept. Glambag) minteas ginger pear (Birchbox) Wishlist: Ole Hendriksen Truth Serum Wei anything (this is a brand I have just never gotten) Miss Jessie's or curly hair products Eyeko eyeliner purple or olive Philosophy skincare Benefit Stila Alterna Bamboo Waves OPI nail polish Zoya nail polish Any good nailpolish Shea terra anything Juliette Has a Gun Fragrance I love most beauty products. Esp. lip, nail, bath wash, curly hair products. If you see something you would like, make me an offer. Thanks


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone want to trade nail polish with me? I have Put A Pin In It (RoseGold) and am looking for Status Update (gray/black).
> 
> ...


I would!!!!


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am looking for any of the Liqwd products. PM if you want to trade!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Sep 23, 2012)

Updated my list 9/23/2012 - PM me if you're interested!

*USA Trades Only*

*Here's what I have to trade:*

Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel, 50 mL, never used Trade Pending

Caldrea Sample - Palmarosa Wild Mint Trade Pending

Caldrea Sample - Sea Salt Neroli Trade Pending

Twistband - Purple Lace

*Looking for:*

Dark red lipsticks

Black liners (never used or swatched)

Blinc mascara in black (never used or swatched)

... but open to other things

*Successful Trades With:*

Vogliadivintage (multiple times)

Akharri785

Wagz379

SkyLola123

Bonnie Krupa

Amandabear

Dena Fletcher

Jennabear

LyndaV

jac a (multiple times)

Coccabarra

emeline


----------



## tgooberbutt (Sep 24, 2012)

My trade list has been updated to include items from my September Birchbox, MyGlam/Ipsy/Sample Society subscriptions.

I also picked up a few OPI mini collections...best of the best, muppets, and the Texas one....though they're not listed on my trade list, I'm not big on red or pink polishes, so if you're interested in trading for a pink or red shade from any of those mini collections, just PM me...I've listed the shades below. 

Wishlist - I have a very broad wishlist on one of the google doc tabs.... but I'm also looking for any Diptyque samples from the Sample Society Sept. boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thx!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AirREI9c8I1HdGVIUFdCWWY3TUhsUDhyX3BhWjl1YXc#gid=0

*OPI *mini colors I'm willing to trade away:

*Muppets:* Wocka Wocka!

*Your America:* My Address is Hollywood

*Texas*: Do You Think I'm Tex-y?

*Best of the Best: *Bubble Bath, Stawberry Margarita, Cajun Shrimp, Alpine Snow, Big Apple Red

PS - I got in on the Bzzz StriVectin campaign, so I have a ton of StriVectin samples to throw in as extras!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Sep 24, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## hunterorquarry (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hi ladies! I'm new to trading and willing to ship first with delivery confirmation. PM me if you see something that you're interested in. *

*I'm looking for the Madewell Code, the Jouer MMT and the TALIKA Lipocils Expert, but Iâ€™m very open to other trades!*

*Makeup Items (all are totally unused, unless where noted):*


Comodynes Self Tanning Wipes Intensive Color (x2)
Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Swabs- 24 box
Beauty Blender *(pending)* 
Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB

Eyeko Fat Stick in Black- in the box (swatched with a q-tip, but unused)
Twist Band- maroon color

*Nail Polish (have been swatched once, but unused):*


Zoya Full Size in Shay *(pending)* 
Zoya Mini in Noel (shimmery midnight blue)

*Perfumes (samples have been opened and smelled, but unused):*


Miss Dior Cherie (deluxe size in adorable mini bottle) *(pending)* 
Viva la Juicy (spray vial)
Harvey Prince Hello (spray vial)
Juliet Has A Gun Perfumes (all of the vials from the sample pack; these were just too musky for me):
            Calamity

            Citizen Queen *(pending)*

            Lady Vengeance *(pending)*

            Midnight Oud

            Miss Charming

            Not a Perfume *(pending)*

            Romantina

            Vengeance Extreme *(pending)*


----------



## xiehan (Sep 24, 2012)

I know it's a long shot, but I'm looking to trade for the following from September Glossybox (figures they would get the good stuff the month after I unsubbed, sigh):

Missha BB Cream in 13

OC8 Professional Mattifying Gel
Trade list is in my signature. I would be willing to trade multiple items for either of these, including stuff I'm normally picky about.

Thanks!

UPDATE: I have a trade lined up for the #21, but would still prefer to try the #13 instead. If you're interested in swapping the two, please let me know!


----------



## Snow24 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Updated*


----------



## lady41 (Sep 24, 2012)

*updated trade list* 
color club polish in tweet me

nume hydro punch shampoo sample

skyn iceland hydro cool firming eye gels

kate spade twirl sample

jane sparkle gloss in sparkle pink

*whish pomegrante body butter 1 oz*

*Murad essential-c daily moisture spf 30 .33 oz.*

*Sephora instant moisturizer deluxe sample tubesX2*

*s**mashbox photo finish primer .25 oz. x1*

*Lancome hypnose drama mascare deluxe sample tube *

*Lift lab lift and moisturize daily cream deluxe sample x2 (beautysage box)*

*21 drops de-stress drops small glass sample vial x2 (beautysage)*

*a perfume organic in urban organic glass sample vial (beautysage)*

*suntegrity facesunscreen and primer spf 30 3 foil packs (beautysage)*

*VMV hypoallergenics armada facecover spf 30 deluxe sample X2 (beautysage)*

*Shea Terra rose hips black soap deep pore facial cleanser (beautysage)*

*Impress press on manicure in velvet rope*

*color club polish in disco nap*

*stantic tint*

*wishlist*

Jane Iredale!!!!!
*Boscia BB cream*

*Shu Uemura hair products*

*amika hair oil *

shea terra whipped body butters!!
*Whish shave cream*

*color club polish in rose gold*

*try me *


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 24, 2012)

Added My Glam Stuff!

Birchbox:

New BB in  bold
*WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit: Real Clean and Ideal Skin
Benefit The POREfessional
Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir
Tili Bag
The Brush Guard Variety Pack
twistbandâ„¢ Lace up for Fall (white and purple)
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint
Kate Spade Twirl x2
Uber Bar in Roasted Nut Roll
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape*
Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal
I also have three coupons for Madewell for $25 off $75, if you need the code just email I would love for the to go to use.
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society:
Cell Ceuticals Skin Cleanser 2fl oz

My Glam:
Black wristlet
Jane Lipgloss in Sparkle Pink
Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal
Soho Smudge Brush
Carols Daughter Repairing Split End Sealer
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm  .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Perfum:
I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:
Vanille Insenaee
Trefle Pur
Orange Sanguine
Bois Blonds
Vetiver Fatal
Rose Anonyme
Grand Neroli
Oolang Infini
Ambre Nue

Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss
Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup/Care:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz
*Ole Henriksen Samples ( was looking for one specifically and I want use the rest) they are all packets:*
*
Ultimate Lift Eye Gel*
*
Express the Truth*
*
Truth Creme Advanced Hydration*
*
Total Truth Eye Creme*
*
 *

* Wishist:*

* I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!*

* Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara*

* Color Club in Tweet Me (the neon one)*

* Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)*

* Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol and Poptastic*

* First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)*

* St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner*

* Redken Guts  Travel Size*

* Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery*

* Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)*

*  Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones*

* Likes:Any Self Tanning  Lotion  or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any **UD** Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish*


*
I'm not very picky so try me!*


----------



## lovepink (Sep 25, 2012)

*Updated 9/24/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Brush Guards 3 total one thick, thin and very thin
Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (sprayed once)

Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)
Wei to Go Beauty Sleep over in color Light 2 packets gelled oil cleanser total 0.02 fl oz 1.0ml 
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin cream 0.1 oz 3g

*Cravebox*


Garden Botanika Oatmeal and Peppermint Body Bar 4.2 oz 120 g
Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*

*Misc*


Boscia Makeup Breakup Cool Cleansing Oil 5 fl oz 150 ml used 2x maybe half inch gone 
Burt's Bees Garden Tomato Toner 1 fl oz 29.5ml
Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*)
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)* 

Murad Intensive C Radiance Peel 0.33 fl oz 10ml (*Ulta*)

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)

Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount

Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it)

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## reepy (Sep 25, 2012)

Updated my list, 9/25:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127681/reepys-trade-list-updated


----------



## Lisa N (Sep 25, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade. I don't have a problem sending first. I'll send with a DC# if you would like. I'm only shipping to the US at this time.While I'm normally pretty picky, I'm trying to clear out my stash since we'll be moving and the less stuff to bring with the better, so I'm up for multiple item swaps. If we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings




It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking!


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought. Tons of colors!
Brush Guards from Birchbox
Befine night cream - 15ml
perfekt brow perfection gel in caramel
Ada bronzer in peach
Julep Pomegranate body scrub 4oz
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Lancome color design eye shadow quad in pretty pretty
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Benefit the porefessional .25oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Jouer conditioning lip treatment.07oz
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz
Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar x 2
Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light
Garnier Skin Renew Anti Sun Damage - spf 28 - Full size
Shea Terra Tamanu Face &amp; Body Oil sample vial
Shea Terra Yangu Oil sample vial
Shea Terra Rose Hips Pink Clay Soap sample size bar
Shea Terra African Black Soap packet


Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Atelier Cologne Orange Sanguine, opened to smell but never used, seems about 95% full though
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 2, both new but half full
BVLGARI Mon Jasmin Noir

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New
Zoya Lara - used for 1 mani

Card/foil packets of the following:


By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light
Talika lash conditioning cleanser - I have 2
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose
Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Dr. Ci Labo starter kit
L'Occitane Divine Cream
L'Occitane Divine Extract
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream
L'Occitane Fabulous Serum
WEI Lady Berry .07oz
WEI Chinese Rose faiming cleanser .10oz
WEI Golden Root mud mask .14oz
boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 2.5ml
Laura Geller spackle under makeup primer 2.5ml
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's. From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, 21 Drops, and WEI to go in medium.

I also had a friend who's a barista give me a bunch of Starbucks VIA Pumpkin Spice Lattes.  I don't like them so if you want any packets thrown in, let me know, I have like 20.


----------



## tameloy (Sep 25, 2012)

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (orange lace)
*BLVGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir
*Color Club* - Put a Pin In It (rose gold color - used 1x)

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*J.R. Watkins* Lavender Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve - 0.25 oz (the size we got in our BB)
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)
*Philiosophy* Miracle Worker

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*O.P.I.* Shatter in Navy Shatter
*China Glaze* Crackle Polish in Black Mesh
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm (used 1x - sanitized)

*Perfume Samples:*


Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Jouer Matte Moisture Tint (in a light color - I'm pretty fair)
Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
Stila Set and Correct
Ole Henrikson Truth Serum (August Glossybox)
Algenist Firming and Liting Cream (QVC Test Tube)
Stila Stay All Day sample cards in Light
Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Tarte Lipsurgence
Nail Polish (anything but Color Club)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## lady41 (Sep 25, 2012)

color club polish in tweet me​ sephora outrageous dramatic volume mascera (deluxe sample tube)​ D&amp;G perfume sample 3 L'impe'ratrice​ clarins ecran multi-protection spf 40 (deluxe sample tube)​ 
nume hydro punch shampoo sample 
skyn iceland hydro cool firming eye gels

kate spade twirl sample

jane sparkle gloss in sparkle pink

*whish pomegrante body butter 1 oz*

*Murad essential-c daily moisture spf 30 .33 oz.*

*Sephora instant moisturizer deluxe sample tubesX2*

*s**mashbox photo finish primer .25 oz. x1*

*Lancome hypnose drama mascare deluxe sample tube *

*Lift lab lift and moisturize daily cream deluxe sample x2 (beautysage box)*

*21 drops de-stress drops small glass sample vial x2 (beautysage)*

*a perfume organic in urban organic glass sample vial (beautysage)*

*suntegrity facesunscreen and primer spf 30 3 foil packs (beautysage)*

*VMV hypoallergenics armada facecover spf 30 deluxe sample X2 (beautysage)*

*Shea Terra rose hips black soap deep pore facial cleanser (beautysage) (pending)*

*Impress press on manicure in velvet rope*

*color club polish in disco nap*

*stantic tint*

*wishlist*

Jane Iredale!!!!!
*Boscia BB cream*

*Shu Uemura hair products*

*amika hair oil *

shea terra whipped body butters!!
*Whish shave cream*

*color club polish in rose gold*

*try me *​


----------



## MarbleSky (Sep 25, 2012)

Updated trade list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127191/marbleskys-trade-thread


----------



## MarlaC (Sep 25, 2012)

**Updated List** for my unused items from Birchbox/Sephora that are up for trade:

  *Eyes,Face,Lips, Hair*

*Eyeko London-* Skinny Liquid Eyeliner in Olive 0.07, Swatched only

*Bamboo*- Hair Color Care UV + Fade-Proof Fluide 0.25 fl oz.

*The Balm*- Stainiac in Beatuty Queen 0.04 fl oz 

*Skin, An Apothecary*- Soy Body Whip in Poppy 2oz. 

*Smashbox*- Photo Finish Hydrating Under Eye Primer Sample
*Eye Rock*- Instant Eyeliner Tapes - 4 styles, Opened but unused

*Lancome*- Renergie Microlift R.A.R.E. 0.5 fl oz.

*Twistband*- Custom Lace Hair Tie Rust/Red Lace **(pending)**

*Pixi by Petra-* Lip Blush in No.3 Happiness 0.08 fl oz.

*Make Up For Ever Professional*- HD High Definition Primer Sample **(pending)**

*Biore*- Blemish Fighting Ice Cleanser - 0.24 fl oz

*Yes to Cucumbers*- On the Go Facial Towelette Sample **(pending)**

*La Fresh*- Eco-Beauty Oil-Free Face Cleanser 2 wipes

*Nailpolish*

*Color Club Polish*- Insta-This Mini

*Color Club Polish*- Blue-Ming Mini

*Perfume*

*Kate Spade*- Twirl Sample 0.0 5oz 

*Harvey Prince*- Eau Flirt Sample 0.05 oz 
*DKNY* - Boarding Pass Be Delicious Perfume Sampler - Includes 0.05 oz of each NYC, London, Paris &amp; Rio **(pending)**

*Juicy Couture*- Viva la Juicy La Fleur Sample 0.05 oz

*Kate Walsh*- Boyfriend Sample 0.05 oz

*Shampoo &amp; Conditioner*
*Hair Rules*- Volumizing Shampoo - 2 fl oz **(pending)**

*BioMega* - Moisture Shampoo &amp; Moisture Conditioner Sample

*John Frieda* - Full Repair - Full Body Shampoo &amp; Full Body Conditioner Sample

*John Frieda*- Full Repair - Heat Activated Styling Spray 1 fl oz.

*Tressemme*- Split Remedy Shampoo - 1 fl oz. (2 available)

*Tressemme*- Split Remedy Conditioner - 1 fl oz. (2 available)

*Wella Professionals* - Shampoo for Fine/Normal Hair 1.7 fl oz.

*Wella Professionals* - Conditioner for Fine/Normal Hair 1 fl oz.

_**WISHLIST**_

*Nail Polish*

    -*OPI *- Roadhouse Blues

    -*Essie* - Matte About You Top Coat

*Eyeliner, Eye Sticks, Mascara etc. *

I am up for almost anything, let me know if you see anything you'd like to trade for!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 25, 2012)

*Updated 9/27/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Pur 4 in 1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer in color Ligh .30 oz swatched once 

Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)
Wei to Go Beauty Sleep over in color Light 2 packets gelled oil cleanser total 0.02 fl oz 1.0ml

*Cravebox*


Garden Botanika Oatmeal and Peppermint Body Bar 4.2 oz 120 g
Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml  

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*

*Misc*


Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)
Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount


Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 26, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## xiehan (Sep 26, 2012)

Good afternoon, ladies!

I'm planning a major post office run for tomorrow, so I'm interested in lining up a few more trades!

Thanks to a generous MuTer, I'll soon be receiving the *Missha *from Glossybox, however it's shade *#21* and I would prefer to try *#13*. Please let me know if you'd be interested in swapping the two! (AFAIK the one I'm getting is unopened, and I'm okay with swapping for a #13 that's been swatched/tried once.)

Besides that I'm pretty open to whatever and would love to get rid of the anti-aging skincare on my list, so send me your offers! I do have a long wishlist but don't be daunted, I'm generally interested in LOTS of things. As a side note, I could use a couple more sets of the brush guards from Birchbox, though I'd only want those as part of a multi-item swap.

Trade list, as always, is in my signature.

Thanks!


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 26, 2012)

*Updated Belowwww!*

**also don't forget to join the birthday group if you've been an MuT member for 4+ months, have 5+ positive trader feedback &amp;/or 50+ forum posts!*


----------



## missionista (Sep 26, 2012)

> **also don't forget to join the birthday group if you've been an MuT member for 4+ months, have 5+ positive trader feedback &amp;/or 50+ forum posts!*


 What is the birthday group?  Do you have a link to the thread/group?  I couldn't find it with a quick search.  Thanks!

ETA: Found it!


----------



## arendish (Sep 26, 2012)

Shipping to the US only.

For trade:

Color Club Mini in cobalt (BB) swatched once, would like the rose gold
Senna Cosmetics Double Dose Lip Lacquer in Sugar &amp; Spice - full size (July GB)
Arquiste Flor y Canto (BB)
Arquiste L'Etrog (BB)
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic (June GB)
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint (1 mL foil packets) 1x pearl, 2x glow, 1x golden
Pretty Woman 3D Nails (set of 24) in Gold (I can send a picture if you want)

perfekt - brow perfection gel in caramel (0.01 oz, sealed in plastic)

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator (20g, BB)

Birchbox Brush Guards (unopened)

VMV Hypoallergenics Armada Face Cover (5g)

beauty fixation makeup remover qtips (3, BB)

vBeaute Everyday Creme (super small, from GB)

L'Occitane foil packets in Precious Cream, Ultra Rich Face Cream, Divine Cream (x3), Fabulous Serum (x2), Precious Night Cream, and Brightening Moisture Cream

Wishlist:

Pixi Shadow Pen in Peach Pave
Eyeko Skinny Liner in Olive
Other liquid liners (esp. waterproof)
Boscia BB Cream
Lipsticks (not glosses)
Eyeko Fat Stick in Satin Taupe/Old Gold
Gloss Moderne
Coral/pink creme eyeshadow
I like lots of things, so throw something out there.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 26, 2012)

*I do not provide a tracking # (I will only provide one if the trade is of high value). You can take a look at my feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At this moment only US trades please, thanks for taking a look at my trade list *

*Deluxe Samples:*

*Eye Rock Designer Liner

*Clinique Rosy Creme Blush

*Murad Active Radiance Serum

*M.A.D. Daily Moisturizer

*M.A.D. Wrinkle Repellent Serum

*Neutrogena Visibly Bright Facial Cleanser 

*TRESemme Slipt Remedy Conditioner 

*DDF Cleanser

*Full Size:*

*Color Tattoo in Bad to the Bronze (swatched color)

*Vapour Organics Beauty Lipgloss in Hypnotic 

*Philosophy Creme blush Lit From Within in the color Feel Warm All Over (swatched color) 

*Perfume Samples:*

*Arquiste L'Etrog 

*Foil Samples:*

*Dark &amp; Lovely 6 Week Anti-Reversion Cream Serum (reduces daily heat, frizz control) 

*Mary Kay Timewise 3-in1- cleanser &amp; moisturizer (2 pack)

*Simply U Color Shield Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

*Dr. Ci: Labo Aqua Collagen-Gel Enrich Lift-EX (4x)

*Dr. Ci: Labo Aqua Collagen-Gel Super Moisture (4x) 

*Dr. Ci: Labo Super Cleansing Ex (2x)

*Dr. Ci: Labo Super Washington Foam Ex (2x)

*Wishlist:*

Don't really have much of a wishlist but please message me if you see anything that interested you


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 27, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## tessak (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's my latest list with many new items. I'm happy to send a photo of anything. I'm looking to do multi-item trades whenever possible. New items are in blue. My signature has a link to my full trade thread and thanks for looking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*My wish list:*

    â€¢    *Ole Henriksen *truth serum (Glossybox, August)

    â€¢    *Butter London *polish in Blowing Rasperries

    â€¢    *Boscia* Black Luminizing Mask

    â€¢    *Perricone MD* No Foundation foundation, concealor

    â€¢    Favorite brands: Perricone MD, Josie Maran, Kate Somerville, Laura Mercier, Bite Beauty, Ole Henriksen

    â€¢    (Much more, just send me your list if you're interested in something!)

*Face makeup:*

    â€¢    *Stila* one step bronzer (full size, tried one smaller-than-a-pea amount)

    â€¢    *Clinique *Foundation City Stick, SPF 15 in 04 Buffed (Full size, .31 oz, I used this 3-4 times but it's just a shade too dark for me)

    â€¢    *Jane Cosmetics *shimmering bronzer in 25 Tahiti (used 3-4 times)

    â€¢    *No. 7 *Colour Calming Make-up Base (neutralizes red tones, full size 1.3 fl. oz, used 2-3 times)

    â€¢    *No. 7 *Mattifying Make-up Base (full size, used twice, 1.3 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Revlon *Photoready Airbrush mouse foundation in 010 Vanilla (lightest shade, full size, used one tiny amount and it's too light for me. It's the shade Emma Stone is wearing in the ads, for reference)

    â€¢    *Colorescience Pro* mineral travel puff (unopened, illuminating pearl powder is the color)

    â€¢    *Stila *SPF 15 sheer color tinted moisturizer (.27 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Sheer Cover *duo concealor in light/medium (full size, .05 oz, light side swatched once with brush)

*Eye products:*

    â€¢    *Senna *mineral eye shadow trio in Cocoa Nudes (full size, colors are cocoa brown, medium tan brown and a cream)

    â€¢    *Talika *lash conditioning cleanser packet (.1 fl oz)

    â€¢    *The Body Shop *eye shimmer eyeshadow in 01 white (full size, .04 oz, swatched)

    â€¢    *Sonia Kashuk *eye shadow pallette in Sweet Nothings (six eyeshadows, eye shadow base/primer and a two-sided sponge applicator brush; primer and two shades have been swatched)

    â€¢    *Ulta Cosmetics *eye shadow quad (colors are two shimmery browns, silver, charcoal)

    â€¢    *Ulta Cosmetics *eye shadow quad (colors are cream, tan, light pink and brown -- brown has been swatched once)

    â€¢    *Eye Rock *designer eye liners (1 pack of 4 liners)

    â€¢    *Pencil Me In* eyeliner (chocolate brown color, full size)

    â€¢    *NYX* roll on shimmer in light blue (full size, swatched on hand)
*Lip products:*

    â€¢    *Borghese *B lip gloss in Fiore (medium shimmery pink, .16 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Kryolan for Glossybox *lipstick in Glossy Pink (full size, medium pink color, may be picky)

    â€¢    *Revlon *matte lipstick in Mauve it Over (full size, unused)

    â€¢    *Exude *lipstick lip creme in Coral (full size, used once, sanitized)

    â€¢    *Maybelline *Baby Lips SPF 20 lip balm in Cherry Me (red, full size, used twice, sanitized)

    â€¢    *ELF *SPF 15 lip balm in Rose (medium pink, full size, used once, sanitized)

    â€¢    *Jouer* lip gloss in Peony (medium pink, .06 fl oz, July BB)

    â€¢    *Jane Iredale* Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo (sample size, little baby lipstick tube)
    â€¢    *Revlon* lip butter in Red Velvet (deeper red, full size, used once, can sanitize, didn't like color)
    â€¢    *Revlon* lip butter in Smitten (dark pink/fuscia, full size, used once, can sanitize)
    â€¢    *The Balm *Stainiac in beauty queen (.04 fl oz, from BB)
 
*Nail polish:*

    â€¢    *Deborah Lippman *nail lacquer in Private Dancer (shimmery purple, full size, would love to trade for another high-end polish, like Butter London)

    â€¢    *OPI* nail polish in Princesses Rule (used for one pedicure, light micro-shimmer pink, full size)

    â€¢    *Nicole by OPI* nail polish stick in black (used once to make french tips on manicure, full size)

    â€¢    *Sephora by OPI* nail design pen in gold (unused, full size)   

    â€¢    *Sally Hansen* Hard as Nails in Sheer Vanilla and Toffee (french mani set, used once, full size)

    â€¢    *Sally Hansen* salon effects nail polish strips in leopard print (full size)

    â€¢    *Zoya* mini nail polish (.25 oz) in Noel (shimmery teal/blueish color)

*Hair products:*

    â€¢    *Kerastase* cristaliste shampoo, conditioner packets (from May BB)

    â€¢    *Redken* shine brilliance shine flash 02 glistening mist spray (2.1 oz)

    â€¢    *Twistband *hair tie in sky blue
 
*Skincare/bath/body:*

    â€¢    *21 drops *essential oil blend in "focus" (.07 fl oz, Birchbox Sept.)

    â€¢    *Boscia *Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

    â€¢    *Wei *Pomegranate Buffing Beads (1 packet, .5 grams)

    â€¢    *CellCeuticals *Extremely Gentle Skin Cleanser (2 fl. oz)

    â€¢    *Elemental Herbology *cool &amp; clear facial cleanser (.8 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Apothederm *moisturizing cream for face (.5 oz)

    â€¢    *Clarisonic *gentle hydro cleanser (1 fl oz.)

    â€¢    *Atopalm* intensive moisturizing cream (.25 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Weleda *Iris hydrating day cream, night cream and Almond soothing facial lotion (.17 fl oz tubes each, unused, FULL DISCLOSURE: these were free samples I got from the company that expired in April (I received them in May). When I contacted the company, I was told they're still fine to use since they don't contain SPF. I have opened and smelled them and they smell the like they should -- I also have the full size version of the night cream and it smells the same.)

    â€¢    *Jurlique* Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (.5 oz, unopened)

    â€¢    *Pur-lisse* pur-delicate soy milk cleanser and makeup remover (1.7 oz)

    â€¢   * Freeman* Facial Enzyme Mask Pineapple for radiant skin (one mask, .5 oz)
    â€¢    *X-Out* shine control moisturizer (.75 oz)

    â€¢    *Bliss* fabulous face wash 2-in-1 cleanser and exfoliator travel size (1 oz)
*Perfume:*

    â€¢    *Diptyque *perfume in Philosykos (.06 fl oz w/ spray top)

    â€¢    *Pacifica *solid perfume in Nerola Orange Blossom (rubbed once, looks brand new, full size, .33 oz jar)

    â€¢    *Bond No. 9* Astor Place perfume bon-bon sample (.05 fl oz glass vial)

    â€¢    *Lancome* Treson perfume (small bottle, .16 fl oz)

    â€¢    *Estee Lauder *Pleasures (.05 fl oz glass vial)

    â€¢    (2) *Oscar de la Renta* Live in Love (Birchbox vial, .03 fl oz)

*Other:*

    â€¢    *Beauty Fixation *pre-tweeze treatment q-tips (24 count)

    â€¢    (2) *Caldrea *Palmarosa Wild Mint hand soap (cardboard sachets)

    â€¢    (2) *Caldrea *Mandarin Vetiver hand soap (cardboard sachets)

    â€¢    (2) *Birchbox* earbuds from July box, blue and pink


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 27, 2012)

Updated below!


----------



## ljpomeroy86 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this thread and I'm interested in trading some of my unused birchbox items. Can anyone give me a quick run down of how the trading process on here works? I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade their butter london topcoat for my butter london matte finish? Pm me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Snagged one, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (Sep 27, 2012)

Here is my current trade list:

*UPDATED with new items September 27th, 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*MAKEUP*

**Hourglass *Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15- In No. 1.5 nude- Sample packet 

*LIPS*

*HAIR*

**Sebastian* color ignite-highlighted and multi color hair protection (1)shampoo and (1) conditioner SET 1.7OZ each from *GLOSSYBOX* *HOLD, YOU CAN STILL MAKE OFFERS*

**Amika* (2)- 20ML hair mask packets

**Melvita-* restructuring Hair mask 5ML packet/0.17 Oz

*SKIN*

**Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet

**Bobbi Brown*- hydrating eye cream.05 oz packet

*Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet

**Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML (From the sun safety kit)

**Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle

**Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

 **Victoria's Secret*- Such a flirt hydrating body lotion-starfruit and white orchid 2 Oz. pretty big size.

**Philosophy-* Take a deep breath oil-free energizing oxygen gel cream moisturizer 0.4 oz tube  sealed (Myglam)

*Comodynes* Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow -1 packet

*SCENTS*

**Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX*

**Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.

**Bvlgari*- Mon Jasmin Noir 0.05 fl oz sprayer (spritzed 1x to smell) *BIRCHBOX Sept.*

*NAILS*

* *Color Club-* *Put a pin in it (Rose gold) used for 1 man**icure* *Birchbox Sept. ** HOLD*

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*

*1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz

**Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin) sealed

**Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X

**Maybelline* Define a Lash volume mascara - (Brownish black) - in package

**L'OREAL* double extend eye illuminator mascara in black crystal IN PACKAGE- i got this as compensation from Loreal consumer testing panel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

**MYGLAM*- Salty cosmetics mineral shadow in Glama-zoid! -i took the seal off the holes to swatch it but only with a clean brush.-*NEW**PENDING*

**L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use. 

 **Revlon*- Pinch me gel blush in (Peach afterglow)- new-swatched 1 time

 **Revlon- *Pinch me gel blush (Cheeky Cherry) Brand new-still sealed

* *Revlon**- *molten metal liquid shadow -copper crush #545 IN BOX

* *Mirabella* Eyeshadow in Semiformal from *Myglam/ipsy**PENDING*

*LIPS*

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. Sealed

**Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed

**Lancome* L'Absolu Nu Replenishing &amp; Enhancing Lipcolor in Satin Toffee- tested 2x and sanitized (Enhance your natural lip tone in a veil of shiny, translucent color.)

**MYGLAM* Glam Gloss-color 01-i'd say its a pretty coral pink. *In box * *HOLD*

**Maybelline*- Super stay 14 hour lipstick in "Till Mauve do us part"-no seal but brand new.never tested

 **Alba Botanica*- organic Hawiian Lip balm-Passion fruit nectar I have (*2*) (sealed)

**Jane.* -Sparkle Glass in Sparkle Pink .2 fl. oz. *MYGLAM SEPT. NEW*

*HAIR*

**Twistband*- hair tie red lace pattern- *BIRCHBOX **PENDING*

*SKIN*

**Neutrogena* -Age defense anti-oxidant daily moisturizer (1.7OZ) SPF 20 EXP-08/2013  

**Dr. Brandt*- blemishes no more- redness relief 1OZ Full size (lightweight anti-redness lotion) Used 3-4x, and i have it in the box)

**Maybelline-* Mineral Power Bronzer- natural face and body gel (Light) used 3x Practically full 2.5 Fl Oz. tube

*SCENTS*

**Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full

*NAILS*

**Sally Hansen*- Salon effects nail polish strips in "CUT IT OUT" 

**Nutra Nail*- Gel perfect Uv-free Gel-Color set in the color Moonstone (Used for 1 manicure) I put it all back in the box

**Andrea's choice* circus nail polish in Tightrope (Purple)

*MISC.. *

**Madewell* $25 off a $75 purchase (I have 2 seperate codes)

**Spalook.com* offer cards:

  *$50 off $200.00 purchase

  *$10 off $60.00 purchase

  *$25 off $125.00 purchase

**Beautyfix* grey cylinder makeup bag w/ travel mirror

*Bright Pink hair clip extension, sealed, brand new

*Will throw into any trade:*

**E.L.F.*- Brightening eye pot- I have 1 color left it's the lighter sparkly purple. It was swatched lightly. I have the pictures up above*PENDING*

*MY WISH LIST*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Miss Jessie's quick curls

Dirt salt scrub

It's a 10! products

Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products

*Blinc products*

Lorac self Tantalizer- body

Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow

Melvita floral water

Liquid eyeliner

Any self tan products

Nars blush

pretty pink lipstick

Makeup forever products

Benefit products

Nars Daphne shadow

Any makeup really

*I don't really like perfume

*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*


----------



## Snow24 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Updated next page*


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 28, 2012)

Updated on next page, or you can go to my list via this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## lauravee (Sep 28, 2012)

*Birchbox:*


Hollywood Fashion Tape Sample Pack 
Color Club Mini - Tweet Me (would love to trade for another mini - try me!) 


Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur 
Atelier Cologne - Orange Sanguine (used one drop) 
Birchbox Man John Varvatos Sample

Glow and Go Travel Puff (Kissed by the Sun - Golden Bronze Self-Tanner) 
Kiehls Abyssine Cream Sample Size (used 1x, mostly full sample) 
Kerastase Elixir Ultime Sample Size (used 2x) 
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum 30+ - one packet 
*MyGlam:*


Demeter Roll On Perfume - Clean Skin 
Carol's Daughter Monoi Repairing Split End Sealer (pumped once)  
September Makeup Bag (black wristlet with gold zipper) 

Andrea's Choice Circus Nailpolish in Tightrope



*Other:*


Hard Candy Sheer Envy Primer Ultra Light Formula - used a few times, about 85% or more left 
Sante Mascara Endless Lashes in Black - used 1x (sanitized with rubbing alcohol)
*Polish Trade List: *


Zoya Yara - 2x

Zoya Rea - Swatched
Zoya Danni - 3x
Julep - Helena BN - plastic taken off but never used. 
China Glaze Fast Track (1x)
Essie Brooch the Subject (1x)

Essie Borrowed and Blue (2x) 
Essie - Meet me at Sunset (2x) 

OPI Silver Shatter (80%)
Color Club - Rolling in the Deep 
Color Club - Happy Hunter
Color Club - Punch Drunk Red

Sally Hansen Salon Effects Aflorable (full box) 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects (1 sealed packet/1/2 box, looking to trade with others who can use one packet for a full mani): Kitty Kitty, Collide-o-scope, Vine and Dine, Sweet Tart-An, Aflorable

*WIshlist: *


*Olie Biologique Huile Moderne * 
boscia Makeup-Breakup Cleansing Oil 

Caudalie Vitaminee Serum 

Beauty Blender

Dermstore Lip Quench 


*Polish Wishlist: *


OPI - Number One Nemesis 
Sally Hansen Salon Effects / OPI Nail Apps - Try me! 

Will gladly send photos of anything on this list.


----------



## geekcore (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello everyone!  This is actually my first post to the forum in general!  I'm new to the whole subscription box phenomenon (2 months with Birchbox, Beauty Army, and Barkbox) and though I love getting samples, I've been disappointed by a few items.

Since I'm a virgin to all this, I wanted to start trading small to build up my credibility.  I will happily send first with delivery confirmation upon request.  






*Looking to Trade:*

     _Birchbox:_


twistband Signature Lace Collection - Red Lace
twistband - Bright Yellow

*Wishlist:*


twistband Signature Lace Collection - Any of the blue or purple (lace or solid)
twistband - Black, Purple, or darker Blue


----------



## tameloy (Sep 28, 2012)

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (orange lace)
*BLVGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir
*Color Club* - Put a Pin In It (rose gold color - used 1x)

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Beauty Army Samples:*


*Mama Mio* Boob Tube (used 1x, not for me)
*Suntegrity* BB Cream SPF 30 in Light
*NuMe* Hydro Punch Shampoo
*Indie Lee* The Body Wash in Lemongrass
*Delizioso Skincare* Mangosteen &amp; Acai Super Anti-Aging Facial Cream 

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*J.R. Watkins* Lavender Hand &amp; Cuticle Salve - 0.25 oz (the size we got in our BB)
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*Philosophy* Miracle Worker

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*O.P.I.* Shatter in Navy Shatter
*China Glaze* Crackle Polish in Black Mesh
*Revlon* Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stain in Charm (used 1x - sanitized)

*Perfume Samples:*


Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Jouer Matte Moisture Tint (in a light color - I'm pretty fair)
Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
Stila Set and Correct
Ole Henrikson Truth Serum (August Glossybox)
Algenist Firming and Liting Cream (QVC Test Tube)
Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Tarte Lipsurgence
Anything by theBalm
Nail Polish (anything but Color Club)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have 2 Madewell codes, 25.00 off a 75.00 purchase. PM me your list if you would like them.


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 28, 2012)

*All brand new/unused unless otherwise stated:*

*Lips:*

-Full size Dermstore Lip Quench (brand new, unused)

-Lancome Juicy tube (brand new, unopened)

-7 x 0.059 oz Maracuja Lip Glosses by Tarte.
(shades: jena, ali, casey, mel, anna, heath and nuria.)

 *Nails:*
-Revlon Whimsical (brand new)
-Julep Sheryl (swatched)
 

*Random:*

-Sephora Waterproof Makeup Removed (used 1x, so not for me.) 1.69 fl. oz./50ml
-Sebastian color ignite multi tone shampoo
-Sebastian color ignite multi tone conditioner

-Blushed fragrance by ruddy water towelette

-&amp; the double gloss in the july glossybox. I forget the exact name.

-mirabella eye shadow in 'semi-formal'.

-carol's daughter split end treatment.

Wishlist -

TRY ME!

Julep Maven - Alicia, Amy, Gloria, Gwyneth, Melissa, Portia, Reese, Samantha

Zoya - Kimber, Rory, Lara, Shelby, Arizona, Myrta, Meg, Tracy, Wednesday, Bailey, Cassi, OC Cooler, Gabrielle, Sunny, Crystal

*I'm very open to many things. PLEASE make me an offer if you don't have anything I have listed! =) I'm not hard to work with!!*


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 29, 2012)

Here's my trade list, it's small but it'll grow bigger overtime I'm sure!

*GlossyBox:*

1.) Wella Professional Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Normal/Fine hair(.84 fl oz)

2.) Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream(.24 oz)

3.) A Perfume Organic perfume in Urban Organic(idk the size, but it came to me only about 2/5 full /

4.) FAB Smooth Shave Cream(2.0 fl oz)

5.) Beauty Addicts Mascara in black(full size)

6.) Shea Terra Whipped Shea Butter in White Chocolate (1 oz. swatched only once)

7.) Alessandro Int'l Pedix Heel Rescue Balm

8.) Figs&amp;Rouge Lip, Face &amp; Body Balm

9.) Sebastian Shampoo

10.) Sebastian Conditioner

*MyGlam:*

1.)Eclos Cellular Activator Facial Serum(0.5 fl oz)

2.)Demeter Roll on Perfume in Dragon Fruit(.29 fl oz)

3.)Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal(unopened, not sure of the size, can send a pic if requested!)

4.) Jane. Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink(full size I think, .2 fl. oz)

*Birchbox:*

1.) Oscar de la Renta live in love(.03 fl oz.)

2.) BB Earbuds-pink and blue

3.) Blinc Mascara in Black (.141 oz-NOT full size, but almost)

4.) Minteas in matcha chai(.81 oz)

5.) Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy la Fleur(.05 fl oz)

*Misc.:*

1.)  Dr. Jart+ BB Cream SPF25/PA++ (.06oz)

2.) Korres Long Wearing Eye Shadow #28 Golden Brown(Full Size I believe, I can get you pictures)

3.) Freeman Facial Peel-Off Cucumber mask(.5 fl oz.)

4.) Mizani Renew Strength Fortifying Shampoo(.34 fl. oz.)

*Wish List:*

I don't necessarily have a wish list, just let me know what you want and send me your trade list and we can make it work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry if I take longer than usual to respond to PM! This time of year teaching Special Education gets BUSY!

*Polishes and Jane Iredale added:
Butter London Polish in Knackered and All Hail the Queen (would like to trade for other high end polishes or a couple cheaper brands), Zoya in Suvi (forest green) and Marley (light purple) and Maybelline in Denim Dash*

Birchbox:
Color Club Put a Pin in It

Benefit The POREfessional
Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir
Tili Bag
The Brush Guard Variety Pack
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel
Kate Spade Twirl x2
Uber Bar in Roasted Nut Roll
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal
I also have three coupons for Madewell for $25 off $75, if you need the code just PM and I'll give them to you. I would love for them to go to use.
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream x2
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Amika Nourishing Hair Mask
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society:
Cell Ceuticals Skin Cleanser 2fl oz

My Glam:

Black wristlet
Matrix Biolage Exquisite Oil

Jane Lipgloss in Sparkle Pink
Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal
Soho Smudge Brush
Andrea's Choice Bright Orange Polish

Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag

Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

*Jane Iredale Samples: I picked out the colors that suited me so I am willing to trade these:
Pressed Powder sample in Warm Silk and Radiant
Loose Powder samples in Light Beige and Natural
Dream Tint in Light .25 fl oz
Lip Drink sample*

Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Perfum:
I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:
Vanille Insenaee
Trefle Pur
Orange Sanguine
Bois Blonds
Vetiver Fatal
Grand Neroli
Oolang Infini
Ambre Nue
 

Other:

Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup/Care:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz

Ole Henriksen Samples ( was looking for one specifically and I want use the rest) they are all packets:
Ultimate Lift Eye Gel
Express the Truth
Truth Creme Advanced Hydration
Total Truth Eye Creme

Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

Color Club Polishes, especially looking for Warhol and Poptastic

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish!

I'm not very picky so try me even if it's not on my list I like a lot of things and I can usually find something!


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 29, 2012)

I primarily re-use shipping supplies for trading, but if you traders need to buy any, I recommend getting them at the Dollar Tree. I saw a good selection of them the other day.


----------



## sleepykat (Sep 29, 2012)

tgooberbutt also gave me a great tip: if you have a scale and a PayPal account, you can go to this link: https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now, log in, and ship your packages. You buy postage, print a shipping label, and get free Delivery Confirmation all in one shot.


----------



## Emr410 (Sep 29, 2012)

> tgooberbutt also gave me a great tip: if you have a scale and a PayPal account, you can go to this link: https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now, log in, and ship your packages. You buy postage, print a shipping label, and get free Delivery Confirmation all in one shot.


 Yes! I started a whole thread about this a while back with instructions. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126420/printing-usps-shipping-labels-at-home#post_1891845 I know it helps save me a bit of money!


----------



## Emr410 (Sep 29, 2012)

Trade list I have been slow on replying and leaving feedback recently (I blame my newborn  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) but promise I will reply and leave feedback with any positive trade! Looking to trade my Missha in 13 for a 21 Deluxe samples and travel sizes: Color Club Put a Pin in it (rose gold) Jane lip gloss (myglam Sept) Salty Cosmetics Glammazoid loose shadow (myglam Aug) Ahava Mud Mask (SS would like to trade for stila crayon from same box) Diptyque in vetyverio (SS, sprayed one time, would include with mud mask for stila crayon) Ahava Time to Hydrate Essential Day Moisturizer normal to dry skin Apothoderm Stretch mark cream x2 Eye rock eyeliner stickers Caldera Hand Soap in Mandarin x2 Viva La Juicy La Fluer Jouer LMT in pearl Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes x4 Skin 79 VIP Gold Super + BB 5ml size Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo mini Bliss Fabulous face lotion .5 oz exp 5/13 Bare Minerals deluxe trial size matte SPF 15 foundation in medium tan Tarte smooth operator illuminating serum .3 oz DDF Amplifying Elixer .5 oz Korres Body Butter in Guava 1.69oz Miracle Skin Transformer Translucent .16oz exp 8/13 Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer Combination Skin .17 oz UD 24/7 liners in Woodstock .03 oz UD 24/7 liners in Zero .03 oz *might be picky* theBalm cosmetics Stainiac .04 oz Full Size: Glossybox lipstick Sept (would like to trade for mattifying gel from same box) Dementer Roll on in Clean Skin Pixi Lip Blush in Love Elizabeth Arden Exceptional Lipstick in Brown Sugar Elizabeth Arden Exceptional Lipstick in Lush Red Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Black *might be picky* NYX Lipstick in Orange Soda UD 24/7 liner Flipside .04 oz Buxom cream eyeshadow in Pug (it appears to be drying out a little, but I have one that looks the same and it is still fine) Stila lip Glaze in Vanilla .08 oz*might be picky* Dermstore lip quench .21 oz NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Black Bean Clean Shower Fresh Rollerball Hanae Mori Butterfly Rollerball Paco Rabanne Lady Million Rollerball Sephora hot hues lip balm in hot pink Benefit Bella Bamba box of powder *might be picky* Lightly used items: Bare Minerals all over face color in "a little sun" .02 oz used 1X Bare Minerals Flawless Radiance I think .02 oz used 1X Shisheido Hydro Powder Eye Shadow in Aqua Shimmer lightly used Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Mauve used 1x has not been sharpened, but can sharpen before sending if requested The following I will include with any trade if you ask: ELF Mineral Eye Brightener in Buff .03 oz used 1X ELF Studio Flawless Finish Foundation in Sand about 95% full ELF Studio Cream Blush in Seductress used 1x with a brush Wish List (would prefer unused items, but may take some items that have been tried once): Stila Smudge Crayons Brush Guards Arcona Cranberry Toner from SS Pixi Sheer Cheek Gel Phyto Phytonectar Oil from SS Miss Jessie's Quick Curls Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner Sumita Brow Fix Brow Base Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque Marvis Toothepaste Living Proof Frizz Styling Cream Zoya nail polish full or trial size, new or tried once any gel polish Ojon oil shu uemura cleansing oil Men's Samples, esp. the Kerastase bottle from June's BB AHAVA body wash from GB DDF Cleanser shampoo &amp; conditioner from Sept glossybox Missha bb cream 21 or 23 OC8 Mattifying Gel from Sep Glossybox Try me


----------



## lovepink (Sep 30, 2012)

*Updated 9/27/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Pur 4 in 1 Mineral Tinted Moisturizer in color Ligh .30 oz swatched once 

Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)
Wei to Go Beauty Sleep over in color Light 2 packets gelled oil cleanser total 0.02 fl oz 1.0ml

*Cravebox*


Garden Botanika Oatmeal and Peppermint Body Bar 4.2 oz 120 g
Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

Eclos Cellular Activator Face Serum 0.5 fl oz 15ml  

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*

*Misc*


Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)
Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount


Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 30, 2012)

HI everyone. I have quite a lot to trade. I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

I'll only trade Foil packets and perfume samples as part of a multi item trade. Thanks for looking.

*Makeup:*


Marbella Eyeliner (swatched once) 
ADA Cosmetics Peach Bronzer (sample from Birchbox) 

Clinique Blush in Cupid (.11oz) open but new
EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate *Added 9/2*

Clinique high impact mascara in black (.14oz) *Added 9/2*

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) *Added 9/2 **_May be picky_

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Zero (travel size .03oz) Swatched once or twice

Urban Decay 24/7 Pencil in Ransom (travel size .03oz) Swatched once or twice

Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lip Polish in Dolly (.15oz full size) *Added 9/11 *_*May be picky_

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) *Added 9/15*


Beauty Addicts Showoff Mascara _*Added 9/18*_ 
_ _

*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 
Circus by Andrea Ringmaster

Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) *Added 9/30*


*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel (1.69oz)* * 
Philosophy take a deep breath oil free oxygen gel moisturizer (.4oz) 

BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)
Arcona Cranberry Toner (1oz) 

BeFine (single serve) Gentle Cleanser (2packs)
BeFine (single serve) Daily Moisturizer (3packs)
Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.23oz) 

WEI Pomegranate buffing beads (.02oz)

Murad Clarifying Cleanser (2oz) 
Benefit thePorefessional (.25oz)
Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream (.5oz) it's unsealed but new

Kate ExfoliKate (.1oz) pack
pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) *Added 9/1*

DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used *Added 9/1*

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) *Added 9/1*


Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating  Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2* 
Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2*

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) *Added 9/2*

Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) (2tubes) *Added 9/11*

Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream (.5oz) *Added 9/11*

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 9/15*

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once) *Added 9/15*

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz *Added 9/15*

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) *Added 9/15*

Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration/Oil-Free Nightly Hydration (1pk ea) *Added 9/30*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) *Added 9/11* 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) *Added 9/11*

Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Flora by Gucci (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Love Sweet Love (sample vial) *Added 9/11* 
Viva la Juicy (3 sample sprays) *Added 9/11*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)
Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves (.85oz) used once 
Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue (2oz) used once

Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) *Added 9/18*


*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)
Marvis whitening mint (1.23oz) 
Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) *Added 9/2*

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (.05oz) 
FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz) *Added 9/11*

Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) *Added 9/11*

Brush Guards (from BB) *Added 9/11*


*Wishlist:*


OCC Lip Tars
Liqwd Volumizing Catalyst
Wen Products
Julep Kate, Malin, Whitney, Salma, Brandt, Sophie
Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Perfekt products
Fresh products

Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## Jennabean (Sep 30, 2012)

Makeup
Stila lip glaze in camera (birchbox)
Senna dual ended lip gloss in Moondance (glossybox)
Eye Rock Designer Liner (2)(birchbox)
Sheer Glo shimmer lotion (birchbox)
theBalmÂ® cosmetics Stainiac (birchbox)
Dr Jart water fuse BB 2 ml (3)(birchbox)(these are not full)
Comodynes self tanning towelettes intensive and uniform color (3)(birchbox)
Ulta Amped Lashes Volume mascara in jet black 0.14 oz
BareMinerals dual ended Flawless Definition mascara and Flawless Definition Volumizing mascara in black BareMinerals After Party Eyecolor (gilded bronze, size small) (used once)

Skin
vbeaute - buying time, eye never, and lite up 0.033 fl oz each (glossybox)
Supergoop SPF 30+ Everyday UV Lotion for Face and Body 10ml (birchbox)
Sephora Age Defy moisture cream SPF 15 0.169 fl oz
Clinique dramatically different moisturizing lotion 1 fl oz
Clinique moisture surge extended thirst relief 1 oz
Vichy Normadern Promat Ultra Mattifying Oil-Free Lotion 0.1 fl oz

Hair
Sebastian color ignite multi tone shampoo and conditioner (glossybox)
Oscar Blandi lavender smoothing shampoo
Twistband hair ties (2)(pink and green with "twistband" logo)

Nails
Julep nail polish in Hayden
Julep nail polish fast dry top coat

Other
Beauty Fixation Pre-Tweeze Treatment  24 count (birchbox)
Gossip Girl notecards (4)
Birchbox leather keychain/lipbalm holder1 year anniversary
MyGlam March makeup bag
MyGlam makeup brush and holder from March bag
Twistband Crayon Rings (4 to a pack)

Perfume
BVLGARI jasmin noir (2)(birchbox)
Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (3)(birchbox)
Oscar de la Renta Live in Love (2)(birchbox)
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck (birchbox)
Oscar de la renta rollerball perfume 3 ml (Sample Society)
Thierry Muglar Alien perfume sample 1.5 ml

Foil Packets:
Keracolor Color Enhancing and Leave-In Treatment 
Jour luminizing moisture tint (opal and pearl)

I'm looking for:
Kryolan for Glossybox lipstick in Glossy Pink
Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator
Senna mineral eye shadow trio in Cocoa Nudes
Ellis Faas in L 205 or L 301
September Julep polishes in otte, delaunay, or brandt
SHU UEMURA Art of Hair anything
Twistband hair ties
I'm open to other offers!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 30, 2012)

All samples are from Birchbox.  I've been subscribed since April 2012.  I have reviewed these products for Birchbox and on my Blog, but any suggestions I have made on my Blog on how to actually use the products come from reviews I have seen on YouTube and elsewhere online.  Unopened and unused, unless otherwise indicated.  Any questions, just ask.

Up For Trade:  

Arquiste L'Etrog Perfume (Smelled It.  Way too Strong for Me.)

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap (Swatched Once)

beautyblender blendercleanser (The one I got smells like lavender.  I cannot use it.)

WEI to Go Sleep Over Kit

Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (Sprayed Once. 2/3 Full.)

Caldrea Handsoap Sample in No. 01 Lavender Pine

Brush Guards 3-Pack from September Birchbox

Wish List:  

Harvey Prince Hello

Vasanti Brighten Up! Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

I will absolutely send first with delivery confirmation.  I am a new trader.  U. S. Trades Only, Please. 

Great trades with miss6abby and bethm.


----------



## Snow24 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Trade: All items new. Would prefer to only swap with other new items as well.*
 

*Birchbox:*â€¨

Stila Eye Shadow Card - In the Light

Birchbox Exclusive Earbuds (Green/Pink)

Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss - Birchbox Pink _-On Hold_

CleanWell Hand Sanitizing Wipes (3)

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur

Nexus 3-pack

*My Glam:*

Jane Cosmetics Sparkle Gloss - Sparkle Pink _-On Hold_

Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal

_MY Glam Lipgloss_ in _01_

*Sample Society:*

Borghese Tono Body Lotion

Borghese B Gloss lip gloss 0.16 oz (Swatched on Clean Wrist)

*Sage Box:*

Life lab lift &amp; moisturize (I think this is the .27 oz)

VMV Hypo Allergenics Armada face Cover

*Allure Beauty Box:* (All Full Size)

NYC sparkle eyedust in 14 karat rose

Biomega Firm &amp; Fabulous Hairspray (Really BIG)

*Beauty Army:*
Mama Mio Shrink To Fit Hip &amp; Thigh Cream

*CEW Box:*

Heidi Klum Shine Eau de Toilette (.5 oz)

Sally Hansen Nail Polish Strips - Animal Instinct Full box

*Other:*

Caldrea Hand Soap: (6) Sample Packs:

           No. 01, No. 14, No. 17, No. 19, No. 15, No. 20

John Frieda Frizz-EaseÂ® Sheer Solutionâ„¢ Lightweight Frizz Control, .34 oz. (2)

N.V. Perricone, MD - Alpha Lipoic Acid Nutritive Cleanser with DMAE 2ml (3)
Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 32 Rose Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

Chanel Perfection Lumiere - 60 Beige - Foil Packet 0.03 oz

StriVectin-SD: Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks and Wrinkles, 3ml / 0.1 fl. oz. _-On Hold_

Jour Luminizing Moisture tint: Opal, Pearl, Golden. 1 ml / 0.03 fl. oz.

*â€¨Wanted*

*Ahava Mud Mask*

*Delizioso Skincare* Mangosteen &amp; Acai Facial Cream

*The Balm*- Stainiac

Ole Henriksen Truth Serum from August Glossybox

Hand and Cuticle Salve

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Linen or nude

Cranberry Toner

â€¨Beautyblender

Julep Pedi Prep

Twistbands

*Polish's:*

DL- Private Dancer

Andreas Choice Circus: Reverso, Ringmaster, Somersault.

Julep - Piper- Toni - Diane - Emilie - Selena - Allyson

Zoya - Shelby - Frida

Essie - Stylenomics,

OPI - LINCOLN PARK AFTER DARK MATTE

Color Club: Insta-This _- Possibly Pending_

*Nailtiques or Any nail Strengthner*

*I love Skincare!*

Loreal Youth Code

All Eye Creams
All Night Creams

Most All Anti-Aging Creams or Serums

Ole Henrickson - ALL

I'd also like to try more of the Sally Hansen Nail strips or something like those.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 1, 2012)

Updated list below, or the link is in my signature.


----------



## bethm (Oct 1, 2012)

_Nail Stuff_

_Prolana Cuticle Oil (full-size)_ Julep Polish -- Glenn (swatched)        

Deborah Lippman Private Dancer (full-size Sample Society)

Color Club -- Put a Pin in It

_Julep Essential Cuticle Oil (full-size)_

Hair Stuff

bain de terre 1.7 oz bamboo ultra control styling gel

_Ouidad Curl Clips -- Set of 6 (new in package)_

_Brocato Curl Interrupted Smoothing Keratin Protein Spray 4 oz. (full-size)_

_Aveda Smooth Infusion Style-Prep sample 0.34 oz (x2)_

Aveda Color Conserve Daily Color Protect sample 0.34 oz

Aveda Pure Abundance Style Prep travel size 1 oz

Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo sample packet 0.25 oz (curlBOX)

Ouidad Wide-Tooth Comb (new in package)

John Frieda Sheer Blonde Set -- go blonder lightening shampoo 1.5 oz, lightening conditioner 1.5 oz, controlled lightening spray 1 oz

Make-up/Facial Stuff
Supergoop City Sunscreen Serum (2 sample packs from glossybox)

Supergoop Everyday Face &amp; Body Lotion sample tube 10 ml

the POREfessional sample 0.25 oz

Make Up For Ever Smoky Lash mascara sample in Extra Black 0.10 oz

philosophy The Color of Grace heavenly light pink illuminator (full-size, swatched)

bareMinerals Prime Time foundation primer small sample tube 0.15 oz

Venus White Pro Teeth Whitening Gel (in a syringe-like thing -- you put the gel into a tray which is not included)

Covergirl &amp; Olay Pressed Powder 350-Medium (new in package)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry-Touch Sunblock SPF 70 (1.0 oz)

bareMinerals Pretty Amazing Lipgloss "Confidence" deluxe sample (swatched)

Dr. Jart + BB 0.1 oz

Perfekt Lash Perfection Gel "flash" 0.01 oz

Other

_Shimmertime Shimmering Body Cream by Pure Romance 2 oz (full-size -- very cool just not me)_

_A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Fragrance Sample Vial (unused but looks 1/2 full)_

_M Mitch (Men's Paul Mitchell hair products) travel-size items -- Construction Paste 0.85 oz, Clean Cut 0.35 oz,  Barber's Classic 0.35 oz, Reformer 0.35 oz, Hardwired 0.85 oz, Steady Grip 2.5 oz_

_Bugs OFF mosquito repellant band_

_Jack Black Double-Duty Face Moisturizer for Men travel-size 1.0 oz_

Very Random

_2 Hallmark Text Bands (new in package -- one black and one purple)_

_5 nose studs (new in package -- package should have 6 but I took one out) From Claire's and these are small studs _

Wishlist

_Ole Henrikson Truth Serum **pretty please!**_

_Touch in Sol Feel Like Honey Base_

Arcona Cranberry Toner

Julep Best Pedi Ever Creme or Pedix Feet Heel Rescue Balm

Foot Scrub/Foot Soak

Alterna Fluide

_Elemental Herbology_

Phytonectar Oil

_Harvey Prince Hello fragrance_

_StriVectin_

_Moroccanoil or Macadamia Oil Products_

_Ellis Faas_
 

_Very open so just ask ... don't hesitate!!_


----------



## tameloy (Oct 1, 2012)

_*MORE ITEMS ADDED - TRADED ITEMS REMOVED*_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (orange lace)
*BLVGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir
*Color Club* - Put a Pin In It (rose gold color - used 1x)
*Schick* Hydro Silk Razor

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Beauty Army Samples:*


*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)
*Suntegrity* BB Cream SPF 30 in Light
*NuMe* Hydro Punch Shampoo
*Indie Lee* The Body Wash in Lemongrass
*Blingtone* Eyeshadow in Gilt-y (gold) FULL SIZE

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*Philosophy* Miracle Worker - 0.4 oz.
*DDF* Amplifying Elixr - 0.5 oz

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*LA Fresh* Oil Free Face Wipes (used 1 wipe - package is sealed)

*Perfume Samples:*


Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Jouer Matte Moisture Tint (in a light color - I'm pretty fair)
Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
Stila Set and Correct
Ole Henrikson Truth Serum (August Glossybox)
Algenist Firming and Liting Cream (QVC Test Tube)
Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Tarte Lipsurgence
Anything by theBalm
Nail Polish (anything but Color Club)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## xiehan (Oct 1, 2012)

Evening, ladies! I had a SNAFU with BeautyFix where they're sending me a box I didn't order, and I also went to the Sephora skincare IQ event last week, which means I'm now drowning in mostly skincare items, and many of them are anti-aging products which I just don't have any use for yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A couple of these like the ExfoliKate I *might* want to keep for myself and I'm a little picky about, but I figured I would at least put them up and see what else people might be willing to give me for them. The new items are:


Murad Line Tamer Time Release Retinol Concentrate 
Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream 
philosophy Hope in a Jar Moisturizer 
Sephora Age Defy Moisture Cream SPF 15 
Shiseido The Skincare Purifying Cleansing Foam 
Kate Somerville ExfoliKate 
Dr.Jart+ Premium BB Beauty Balm SPF 45 PA+++ 
CellCeuticals CerActive Active Moisture and Barrier Repair Skin Treatment 
Phytomer Hydra Orginal Thirst-Relief Melting Cream 
Vichy Aqualia Thermal Rich Cream 
Belli Skin Care All Day Moisture Body Lotion 
Degree For Women Body Mist in Classic Romance 
Raw Natural Beauty Mineral Glow in Warm Glow 
My full list as well as my wishlist are in the thread linked in my signature. Right now I'm mainly doing a push for multi-item swaps and wishlist items, but I'm pretty open, so feel free to try me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## Laura Marie (Oct 2, 2012)

*UPDATED WITH URBAN DECAY, TARTE, STILA, BENEFIT, SMASHBOX AND MAC!*​ 

*** U.S. trades only please***

*What I have:*

*BIRCHBOX*


Redken Shine Flash 02 (used twice) 
Glow and Go Travel puff in Kissed By The Sun

Eye Rock Designer Liner


2X Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Bronze 
 *Stila* lip glaze in Camera

 *Stila* lip glaze in Action

 *Boscia* B.B Cream SPF 27 PA++
WEI Pomegranate buffing beads (2 small packets)
*Stila* sample card (includes 10 in 1 BB balm, concealer and foundation in shade WARM)
Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer .17 FL OZ
Miss Jessie's Conditioning Creme packet
SABON Foot Cream
Ada Cosmetics Golden Bronzer
Melvita Rose Floral water spray
Color Club polish in Put a Pin In It and Status Update
Twistbands, Blue lace and Yellow
Dr. Jart+Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25
WEI to go Beauty Real Clean Gelled Oil Cleanser and Ideal Skin Perfect Finish

*LIPS*


*Tarte* Maracuja Divine Lip Shine lipgloss In Achiote (Brand New) 
TheBalm Plump your Pucker tinted gloss in Pink My Lemonade &amp; Passion My Fruit (Brand New still sealed)
TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen (Full size, still sealed, no box)
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Copacabana Coffee (used once)
Urban Decay Pocket Rocket lipgloss in COLIN and RASHAD both lightly used, have been sanitized
MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2, used twice. Has been sanitized


*FACE*


Milani Baked blushes in Rose D'Oro, Corallina and Dolce Pink (all swatched once, brush is new) 
CoverGirl Classic Color Blush in Rose Silk (brand new still in packaging)
Palladio Rice Paper in Natural (Used 3 sheets)
*Benefit* Thrrrob blush (swatched twice)
*Tarte* Mineral Bronzer in Park Ave Princess 0.11 OZ
2X TheBalm Mini Kabuki Brush (Brand new)
*NEW! Smashbox* Photo Finish Dark Spot Correcting Primer FULL SIZE, NEW
*Urban Decay* sample pack of Naked Skin foundation (includes shades: 2.0, 3.5, 4.0, 8.0 and plastic sheet for color matching)
Tarte ReCreate primer, smooth operator illuminating serum minis
Tarte Smooth operator micronized clay finishing powder Mini


*EYES*


TheBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana (from myglam)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania pigments in Sky Pink, Silver, Yellow, White, Purple, Ocean Blue, Black, Turquoise, Lime, Mocha, Nude, Charcol
CoverGirl Lashblast Volume in Black Brown (still in packaging)

Sonia Kashuk Enhance eyeshadow in Tea Rose (swatched twice)

*MAC* mineralized eyeshadow in Mercurial (No box from a kit)
*Benefit* They're Real Mascara brand new NO BOX
Benefit Bad Gal Mascara Waterproof. NEW NO BOX
*Urban Decay* Big Fatty Mascara brand new NO BOX
Urban Decay primer potion eyeshadow base mini
Tarte lights camera lashes! Mini
Tarte multiplEYE mini


*HAIR*


Joico K-PAK Reconstruct 1.7 fl oz (Brand New) 


*Wishlist*

*Tarte Lipsurgence*

*Blushes*

*Too FacedBronzers*

*I Love Hello Kitty =)  try me*

*Benefit, Urban Decay, Tarte*

*Open to all offers just ask =)*


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 2, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## cosmia (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a full size Pixi Lip &amp; Line in Pale Pink (swatched once) that I'm hoping to trade. I'm willing to ship first and with tracking. Make an offer!


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 2, 2012)

updated below


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 2, 2012)

Updated below.


----------



## Wida (Oct 3, 2012)

I am looking for the Harvey Prince Hello scent!  I have been trying to get my hands on it without much luck.  I would also love Harvey Prince Flirt, Juliette has a gun in Vengeance Extreme and Citizen Queen if anybody has any that they aren't going to use.  Thanks so much!

Skyn Iceland Hydro Cool Firming Eye Gels (1 pair from Beauty Army)

Too Faced BB cream in Nude Glow (deluxe sample .17 oz)

Color Club nail polish in Tweet Me (the yellow on from Sept. BB)

Bath and Body Works Shower Gel in Paris Amour (3 oz)

Suntegrity BB cream in Light (.25 oz from Beauty Army)

Murad Acne &amp; Wrinkle Reducer (.125 oz sample tube)

Strivectin-SD Power Serum for Wrinkles (.25 oz)

Becca Resurfacing Primer (used 3x - .5 oz)

NYX clear lip gloss (full size, unopened and unused)

Per-fekt Brow Perfection Gel in Caramel (deluxe sample)

Hemp Hand Protector from the Body Shop (1 oz - never opened but tube is dented)

Jouer lipgloss in Wind (small Birchbox sample)

Bvlgari Jasmin Noir (Sept. Birchbox sample spray)

Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink (Myglam/Ipsy - not sure if full size or not .2 oz)


----------



## lovepink (Oct 4, 2012)

*Updated 10/3/12 new items in pink below*

All items are new/unopened unused unless noted.  If you would like to see pictures please let me know. Shipping to US only.

*Birchbox*


Stila 10-in-01 HD Beauty Balm, Stay All Day Foundation and Stay All Day Concealer Sampler Card (light color)

*Cravebox*


Pureistics Totally Ageless Intestive Eye Treatment 0.5 fl oz 15ml 

*My Glam*


All Belle Red Wedding Lashes 

Eclos Anti Aging Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz 7ml 

X Out: Shine Control 0.75 fl oz 20ml 

*Glossybox*

*Misc*


Burt's Bees Hand Salve .30oz 8.5g
Essence 2 in 1 Kajal pencil 10 sweet &amp; heart 0.04 oz 1.2g
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Main Squeeze .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Show Me the Ring .67 fl oz 20ml
Essie Nail Polish Mini from the Wedding Collection in Walk Down the Aisle .67 fl oz 20ml

Exuviance SkinRise Bionic Tonic 0.05 fl oz (*Ulta*) 
Exuviance Restorative Complex 0.07 fl oz (*Ulta)*

StriVectin Power Serum for Wrinkles 0.03 fl oz 1ml (*Ulta*)
Sally Hansen Nails and Cuticle Hand Creme 1 oz 28g- used once small amount


Pink and Purple wrislet from the Tampax radiant box (product not included but if you want the product I do have it) 

*Wish List*

I like eye shadows, eye liners, mascara, lip products, makeup remover and nail polish.  I am still looking for my HG mascara and I like to try new stuff!  I don't have anything particular in mind so you can always ask!

Thank you


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 4, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 4, 2012)

Updated Below!


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 4, 2012)

Updated below


----------



## juk723 (Oct 5, 2012)

I could of sworn I saw someone that had COACH Poppy Rollerball up for trade and I can't find it anymore 






Can you PM me if that was you....and see if we can swap some items. 

thanks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could of sworn I saw someone that had COACH Poppy Rollerball up for trade and I can't find it anymore
> 
> ...


 You can search the thread for key words 'coach poppy', Bernadette has one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129035/bernadettes-swap-list


----------



## juk723 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can search the thread for key words 'coach poppy', Bernadette has one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129035/bernadettes-swap-list


 Thanks Scooby! 

It's already spoken for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Oct 5, 2012)

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara - PENDING
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (orange lace)
*BLVGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir
*Color Club* - Put a Pin In It (rose gold color - used 1x)
*Schick* Hydro Silk Razor

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Beauty Army Samples:*


*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)
*Suntegrity* BB Cream SPF 30 in Light
*NuMe* Hydro Punch Shampoo
*Indie Lee* The Body Wash in Lemongrass
*Blingtone* Eyeshadow in Gilt-y (gold) FULL SIZE

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set) - PENDING
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*DDF* Amplifying Elixr - 0.5 oz

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website) - PENDING
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*LA Fresh* Oil Free Face Wipes (used 1 wipe - package is sealed)
*Tarte* Lipsurgence in Sweet (swatched)

*Perfume Samples:*


Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
*Stila Set and Correct* 
*Ole Henrikson Truth Serum (August Glossybox)*

*Algenist Firming and Liting Cream*

Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Tarte Lipsurgence
Anything by theBalm
Nail Polish (anything but Color Club)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## dgal (Oct 5, 2012)

*What I Have:*

-blendercleanser (sample size)

-Eye Rock Designer Liners (1 of 4 sets used)

-benefit skincare solutions: foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial (cardboard packets)

-Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap

-Jouer lipgloss in Tender (.06 fl oz travel size)

-Borghese travel bar of soap

-Perfume samples: Twirl by Kate Spade, Viva La Juicy La Fleur by Juicy Couture, Jasmine by Bvlgari

-Visanti Brightening Cleanser 

-Wei to Go Sleep Over Kit

-Cynthia Rowley Bandaids (because everyone needs more bandaids?)

-TheBalm Stainiac (sample size)

-Dr. Jart's Water Fuse Beauty Balm (2ml)

-Twistband HairTie in burgundy

*Wish List*

-Miss Jessie's Quick Curls

-Tarte Lipsurgence or Revlon Kissable Lip Stain

-Eyeko, Laura Mercier, Benefit or Stila Mascara, Urban Decay eyeliner, Mac eyeshadow

-OPI, Essie, Zoya


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 5, 2012)

*UPDATED 10/5/12*

WEI to go Sleep Over kit

Stila Lip Glaze in "Lights" 

Mirabella Eye Colour in Semiformal (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)
Jane Sparkle Pink Lip Gloss (swatched with a q-tip, from September myglam bag)

Dr. Jarts Water Fuse Beauty Balm (full, from September box)

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover Sample

Comodynes Hydra-Tanning Face Moisturizing Summer Glow (X2)

Stila One Step Bronzer (pumped 3 times. i wanted to love it, it's just not for me)

Bare Essentuals Mineral Veil (sample pot, never used, .02 oz)*

Shiseido Benefiance WrinkleResist24 Balancing Softener Enriched (deluxe sample, .84 fl oz bottle)*

Shiseido Benefiance Extra Creamy Cleansing Foam (deluxe sample, .1 oz tube)*

Twistband Hair tie in yellow

John Varvatos Star USA Men's Cologne  (BB Man Extra) 

Clarins High Definition Body Lift (Cellulite Control Cream foil packet .35 oz)*

*TOCCA spray fragrance vials:*

Colette (Bergamont, Juniper Berry, Pink Peppercorn, Violet, Cyclamen, Incense, Musk, Vanilla)

Cleopatra (Bitter Grapefruit, Lush Greens, Jasmine, Tuberose, Patchouli, Vanilla Musk) _spritzed_

*NAIL POLISHES: *

Full Size - Dovey and Dharma (these have been both used, a couple times each. They were given to me - colors just aren't for me.)

Minis - Beach Mini Collection. Colors are Kimbra (1 use), Zuza (swatched)

Color Club - Blue Ming (swatched twice)

_*most of these items are from Birchbox but there are a few that are store samples or free with purchase. _

Wish List (willing to trade multiple items for full size or deluxe samples!)

LiQWD volumizing catalyst

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Benefit POREfessional

Color Club in Tweet Me

MCMC Fragrance Phoenix Perfume Oil

Dior Extase Mascara

Josie Maran Lip &amp; Cheek Stain (no nude colors please)

Stila Lip Glaze in Fruit Punch (or a similar color)

Eyeko skinny liner in olive, turquoise, *black* or purple (pleaaaase)

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment in Plum or Enchanted Algenist products (I am always up for a trade for the firm and lift though)

Harvey Prince Ageless (or any other citrus scents like A Organix)

Nail Polish (I gravitate toward darker pinks, magentas, reds, nudes, neutral pinks, matte finish or white (eg Essie's Marshmallow))

Pore minimizing or dark spot corrector products

Or make me an offer!


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 5, 2012)

OK yall, I'm so sorry if you are tired of me posting so much but I am trying to make some room and I have to many samples! I went ahead and posted the whole list since some people prefer for the complete post to be listed, but you can always check my signature for the link of the most update list of items! Thanks and have a great weekend!!!! Love, Heather
 
Polishes and Jane Iredale added:
Butter London Polish in Knackered (would like to trade for other high end polishes or a couple cheaper brands)

A friend gave me her samples from Ole Henriksen: I will be generous with these since they were given to me! They are all packets!
3 Little Wonders: Truth Serum, Invigorating Night Gel, and Sheer Transformation
Herbal Day Cream
Total Truth Eye Cream
Truth is in the Eye Eye Peel
Truth Creme
Truth Serum Collagen Booster

Birchbox:
*New BB in bold
The Brush Guard Variety Pack=PENDING
Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel
Kate Spade Twirl x2
Uber Bar in Roasted Nut Roll
Nexus 3 pack sample
Hollywood Fashion Tape
Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal
I also have three coupons for Madewell for $25 off $75, if you need the code just email I would love for the to go to use.
Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover
Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo
Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society: (looking for more of the Jane Ireland Tantasia)
Erno Laszio Phormula 3-9
Kate Somerville ExfoilKate
Ahava Mud Mask*
*Aromachology Clean and Fresh Spray PENDING
Cell Ceuticals Skin Cleanser 2fl oz-PENDING

Glossybox:
Biolage Exquisite Oil

My Glam:
Black wristlet
Jane Lipgloss in Sparkle Pink
Circus Andrea Choice in Tightrope (Purple) and Spectacle (orange)*
*Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal
Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream
Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum
NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag
Betsy Johnson Parfum
Atopalm .25 fl oz
Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener


Misc. through trades/store/etc:
Perfum:
I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:
Trefle Pur
Bois Blonds
Ambre Nue**

Jane Iredale Samples: I picked out the colors that suited me so I am willing to trade these:
Pressed Powder sample in Warm Silk and Radiant
Loose Powder samples in Light Beige and Natural
Dream Tint in Light .25 fl oz
Lip Drink sample

Lip gloss:
Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:
Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow
Eye Makeup:
Cargo Eyeliner blue with shimmer
Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest
Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)
Face Makeup/Care:
Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)
Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz
Ole Henriksen Samples ( was looking for one specifically and I want use the rest) they are all packets:
Ultimate Lift Eye Gel
Express the Truth
Truth Creme Advanced Hydration
Total Truth Eye Creme*


Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

Jane Ireland Tantasia

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Juicy Couture Viva la Juicy La Fleur (would love more samples)

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


!'m not very picky so try me


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 6, 2012)

Welp, I got the welcome box from BB so I can add more stuff now I guess.

*Birchbox*


Show Stoppers tape in black (2 pack)
Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens (25 pack)
Color Club Clambake Coral (0.25 floz) 

*Julep*


Julep *Leslie* (x1 mani)
Julep *Glenda *(crackle, new, still wrapped)

*Other*


Burt's Bees Radiance Healthy Glow Kit, 7-piece: this item has a product error and has two day cremes instead of one day creme and a night creme. When I contact the seller, they sent me a correct one for free so now I have two. The packaging is a little beat up (which is how I got it) but the product seal is unbroken and the zipped bag has never been opened. Includes: day cremes x2, body lotion, soap bar, eye creme, lip shimmer.
Essie Pink Diamond (x1 mani, I think?)
Covergirl Clean for normal skin Classic Tan (160)
$5 off Zoya.com coupon code
$5 Amazon.com gift card** *picky*, I need to buy a camera so it would be useful but i'll give it over for something worthwhile
Sephora coupon codes for Tarte Smooth Operator Amazonian Clay Illuminating Serum (x2), free shipping over $25 (x2), Shiseido Urban Environment Oil-Free UV Protector SPF 42 deluxe sample - you don't really even need to trade me for these. Just PM me if you want one, and I'll probably give it to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*Wishlist:*


Pixi Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen
Pixi Beauty Lip &amp; Line

I like *Tom Ford* perfumes. I particularly want to try Tobacco Vanille if anyone ever manages to get a hold of a sample, but I'll take Black Orchid samples from Sephora
I also like perfume samples by *Clean* 
Eyeliners &amp; sometimes eyeshadows (try me)
BB cremes and other cremes and lotions
Skincare products. I have no clue what I want, but try me?
Nail polishes. I particularly like *OPI* and *Zoya*.
Particular colours I'm interested in: OPI Nein! Nein! Nein! Ok Fine! or Zoya Noot (Pend), OPI Vampsterdam, Essie Topless &amp; Barefoot, OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight, Milani Dressmaker or a Dior Waterlily/Chanel Jade type dupe
I'll take tea packets from BB that people got and don't want for reasonable trades

Also if you live in the greater Washington/Baltimore metro area, I'd be happy to meet up with you to trade. I'm in Baltimore most of the time, but sometimes I go home to NoVA.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 6, 2012)

Updated on the next page, or at this link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125294/sleepykats-trades


----------



## kahless (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's what I have to trade; US trades only, please. All unused unless noted. Items new to the list are in blue.
 
 
*Skin*

Clinique 3-Step Skin Care System (Type 3 - combination oily to oily skin, each bottle is 0.5 oz) 
Kate Somerville 360 Face Self-Tanning Pad (1 pad)


Shiseido Benefiance Intensive Eye Contour Cream (0.17 oz; used a tiny amount once) 

Murad Oil-Control Mattifier SPF 15 (0.33 oz) 

Vichy Slimming and Firming Treatment (0.23 fl. oz, 1 foil packet) 

Juice Beauty Oil-Free Moisturizer (0.17 oz) 


*Makeup*

Sephora Ultra-Smoothing Primer (0.27 oz) 

Smashbox Photo Finish Luminizing Primer (0.25 oz) 
MUFE Microfinish Powder (0.035 oz)

theBalm Staniac in Beauty Queen (0.04 oz)

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria//White Glimmer (full size; swatched once)

Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint in Golden (0.07 oz)

Tarte PureOptic Lipgloss in Nude, Mauve, Nectar, and Nude Pink (full size; each swatched once)


Urban Decay Stardust eyeshadow in Griffith (full size; swatched once) 
Cargo Eye Pencil in green (full size; swatched once)

Kat Von D Tattoo Liner in Trooper (full size; used 2 or 3 times)

MAC Lipstick in Offshoot (swatched once)

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation in #115 (full size; 3/4 full)

Laura Mercier Radiance Foundation Primer (full size; 2/3 full)

Benefit "That Gal" Brightening Primer (full size; 3/4 full)

*Nail Polish* 
Zoya nail polish in America (full size) 
Zoya speed dry drops (0.25 fl. oz; includes dropper)

Color Club nail lacquer in Disco Nap (0.25 fl. oz; swatched once)

Color Club nail lacquer in Put a Pin in It (rose gold - 0.25 fl. oz; swatched once)

Julep Fast Dry Topcoat (full size)

Julep nail polish in Leah (full size)

Julep nail polish in Melissa (full size; swatched once)

Julep nail polish in Zoe (full size; swatched once)

Julep nail polish in Alyson (full size, swatched once)

Julep nail polish in Helena (full size; swatched once)

OPI nail lacquer in Yoga-ta Get This Blue! (full size)

OPI nail lacquer in Louvre Me Louvre Me Not (full size)

OPI nail lacquer in Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous (full size)



*Hair Care*

Alterna Fade-Proof Fluide (0.25 fl. oz) 
 *Miscellaneous*

Birchbox earbuds in pink/green 
beautyblender blendercleanser (sample size - no amount listed)

Borghese Botanico Eye Compresses (1 foil packet of 2 compresses)

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

Raw Color Maximum Coverage Foundation Brush

ELF Concealer Brush

  
 
I'm willing to combine some stuff in the list and I'm open to any items so just message me!


----------



## lindalou3 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi,

If anyone is in the Boston area and wants a vial of the diptyque philosykos fragrance from the recent sample society box, let me know.  I have a vial and will gladly give it to you.  I just don't want to deal with shipping.

Linda


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll be on vacation from Oct 11-Oct 22 and will not be checking the site regularly during that time. I'll respond to emails when I get back.

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Items for Trade [/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]New unless otherwise noted[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Just added items in [/SIZE][SIZE=9.5pt]blue[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9.5pt]Birchbox[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]Eye Rock Designer Liner (Feb 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]2 Birchbox notecards (May 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Bulgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette (Jun 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Color Club Blue-Ming (Jul 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Noir Long Wear Eyeliner Black full size (Aug 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Color Club Insta-This (Sep 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Twistband x2 â€“1 Lace (Sep 2012) and 1 Birchbox branded (NYFW Sample Stop)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9.5pt]Sample Society[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]Oscar de la Renta Esprit dâ€™Oscar Eau de parfum rollerâ€”tested 2x (Mar 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Bond no. 9 New York Chinatownâ€”sampled 2x (May 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil Sangria/Glimmer-swatched (July 2012)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9.5pt]Myglam[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]Dead Sea Premier packets (Feb 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]NYX Roll on Shimmer in Salmon-swatched 1x (Feb 2012) PENDING[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Keracolor Color Enhancing Leave-in treatment packet (Mar 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Mar Myglam cosmetic bag-white with pastel flowers[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]All Belle False Eyelashes (April 2012)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9.5pt]Glossybox[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]Ofra Eye Shadow Ice Never Back-swatched 2x (Jun 2012)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Blushed by Ruddy Water towelette (Jul 2012)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9.5pt]Allure Summer Beauty box[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]Aloxxi Colourcare Leave-in Conditioner Full size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Jergens Natural Glow and Protect Daily Moisturizer with SPF20 Full size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Dr. Lewinn Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler (opened box, but product is unopened)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9.5pt]Miscellaneous[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]Sephora eye shadow Aspen Summit mini 0.053 oz-swatched 1x[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Sephora Nano Eye Liner Pencil Silver Green Deluxe sample 0.02 oz (swatched)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Jouer Tinted Moisturizer Pearl 2 sachets[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Jouer Tinted Moisturizer Bronzed 2 sachets[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Simple Moisturizing Face Wash full size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Trish McEvoy Dual Resort Bronzer travel size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Dermstore Lip Quench full size[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Jouer Lip Enhancer[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Zoya Belle full size (from Birchbox Blogger collection) [/SIZE][SIZE=9.5pt]PENDING[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Kneipp Herbal Bath Oil Valerian &amp; Hops Sleep Well Sachet 10mlâ€”2 (Beautysage)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Urban Organic perfume vial â€“2 (Beautysage)[/SIZE]

*[SIZE=9.5pt]Wish List[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=9.5pt]Interested in BB creams, skin care and hair conditioning products[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Ole Henriksen Truth Serum, Truth CrÃ¨me[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Ellis Faas Lips Pinks/reds/clear[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Shampoo[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Hair oils[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Liqwd products[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]byTerry products[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Stila Set and Correct[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]Phytojoba Hair Masque[/SIZE]

[SIZE=9.5pt]SheaTerra Black Soap PENDING[/SIZE]


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 6, 2012)

NEW/NEVER BEEN USED UNLESS OTHERWISE STATED

****Every trade I make will include a tracking number. 

*Lips:*
 


Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 19 
Inglot Freedom System- Lipstick 51
DERMSTORE- Lip Quench (full size)
Stila Lipgloss- Action (birchbox)

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Milan(full size)
Cherry Nourish &amp; Shimmer Lip Gloss (the natural beauty box)
Glossybox Lipstick in Glossy Pink(accidently chipped it when I put the cap on. Unused) 





*Face:*


Youngblood-Mineral Primer(0.17 fl oz)
Murad Skin Perfecting Primer Matte Finish
BSC Dissolve Spots Crystal Collagen Mask(full box)
Etude House AC Clinic Toner (used 3 times using cotton ball)
Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Redness Primer(used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)
Fusion Beauty Primer Results Anti-Wrinkle Primer (used about 5 times)(didn't buy in 2012; bought this back in November 2011)
Shiseido White Lucent Intensive Spot Targeting Serum .3oz

Younblood Mineral Primer(full size New without box)
La Mellite Sugar Scrub Strawberry Lemon
Pixi Nude Shade Wardrobe(used 3x, there's a small chip on one of the squares;see picture)
Laura Geller Bronze and Brighten Medium Travel Size(.06oz)
100% Natural French Green Clay Mask Powder(eco-emi august)
Natural Lotion Cool Calm Collected in Citrus Mint sample packet(eco-emi; Face, body, and hands)

Nuturesome Nature Effect Fluid .5 oz (green grab bag)
The Truth in Aging Brow Vitality Complex(truth in aging box)
Ariona Organic Facial Oil .5oz(the natural beauty box)
Bodyography Foundation Primer Clear .53 oz(goodebox)
Kinerase Extreme Lift Face .24oz
Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF 15 Moisturizer(MyGlam)
Azten Balance Protective Day Cream .1oz(beauty army)

*Hair:*


Macadamia Natural Oil-Healing Oil Treatment(1 fl oz)
Kronos- Overnight Repair Masque

Paul Mitchell Smoothing Super Skinny Serum 25ml
Oscar Blandi Smoothing Shampoo 2oz (birchbox)
*Eyes:*


Cures by Avance- Age Defeyer Eye (myglam)
Youngblood- Eye Impacr Quick Recovery Eye Cream
Inglot Freedom System- Eye Shadow Matte 355( lightly swatched once)
Murad Eye Lift Perfector
Azten Renew Exfoliate and Brighten Eyes&amp;Lip Emusion _eliminates dark circles _.1oz(beauty army)
Blinc Eyeliner 0.7g

H20+ Marine Calm Restorative Eye Cream 4mL
H20+ Marine Calm Restorative Eye Cream 4mL

*Nails: *


Circus by Andrea's Choice- Reverso (myglam)

Sephora by OPI- Nail Design Pen Read Between the Lines (full size)
Color Club- Blue-Ming(mini)
Julep Basecoat
Julep Freida
Julep America
Julep Jessica

Julep Sandra
Julep Megan
Julep Rachel
Julep Aubrey
Illamasqua Purity 
OPI Black Spotted(label torn in the middle, please view pics, never used, never opened)*VeryPicky






B*ody:* 
Original Purity Mini Wash Me Lavender 2oz (The natural beauty box)
Selma Valentine Sweet Sensations Whipped Body Butter  1oz(Green Grab Bag)
Miessence Intensive Body Cream Certified Organic  1.35oz(goodebox)
Auromere Himalayan Rose Hand-Crafted Soap(eco-emi)


*Misc: *


L'Occitane Eau De Toiletter in Cherry Blossom (50ml)(may have sprayed 5-7 times)
Tilvee Calendula &amp; Comfrey Healing Balm(yuzen box)

__________________________________________________

Wishlist:


MAC

Skincare

Dr. Haushka
try me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SeptEllis (Oct 7, 2012)

Updated list...new items in orange


All items are new unless otherwise specified. Do mention when items have seals or wrappers in place
Will ship within USA only

Birchbox


Apothederm Stretchmark Cream - .7 oz -- tube looks half full, but Birchbox claims correct amount inside 
theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen - .04 oz
Taylor Swift Wonderstruck - .04 oz
Dr Jart Water Fuse BB Beauty Balm SPF 25 - .06 oz - 2 tubes - the small ones Birchbox sent out, will send the 2 as 1 item

Viva la Juicy - .05 oz w/ spritz topper


Sample Society


Murad Skin Perfecting Primer - Acne &amp; Shine Control - .17 oz - in box
Stila Forever Your Curl mascara - black - .12 oz - still has sticker seal in place
Jane Iredale Tantasia - no size listed, but small tube about .10 - .17 oz, can be used on face or body 

Julep Specific:


Daylight Defense SPF 15 Lip Balm - Vanilla Mint - .15 oz - safety seal in place
Glycolic Hand Scrub - 3 oz - used once
polish in Emilie (med/dark green cream) - in wrapper

Goodebox:


*Zosimos Botanicals - minigloss - Cocoa (reddish brown) - tiny tube of lip gloss (about 1 1/2" long)* 

Other:


John Frieda Sheer Blonde Controlled Lightening Spray - 3.5 oz - in box
Nick Chavez Angel Drops 2 oz - used once
ProActiv Solution Revitalizing Toner - older packaging - 4 oz - sealed wrapper
Burt's Bees Soap Bark &amp; Chamomile Deep Cleansing Cream - .75 oz - opening sealed
bareMinerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer - Combination Skin - .17 oz
Borghese Moisture Intensifier - 1 fl oz glass bottle &amp; .5 fl oz tube

Lancome Travel Brush SEt - from GWP


Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo - 1 oz - 2 tubes
Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Conditioner - .75 oz - 2 tubes
Jouer Liminizing Moisture Tint packet - Golden or Opal - .03 oz each
Bumble&amp;Bumble Thickening Shampoo &amp; Condition packet set - .24 oz each
Orly polish in Androgynie - .6 oz - 3free - black with glitter/sparkles
Aveeno Living Color Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - Medium to Thick hair - .3 oz each 
Garnier Fructis Color Shield Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - .34 oz each

Alterna Bamboo Smooth Anti-Frizz Shampoo &amp; Conditioner packets - .25 oz each

Serge Normant Meta Silk Shampoo packet


Ojon Damage Reverse REstorative Hair Treatment Plus - .24 oz packet 
vbeaute 3 piece pack from Glossybox - Everyday creme, Nourishing Repair Eye Creme, Intense Brightening Agent - tiny tubes, all still in plastic wrapping

Arcona Cranberry Toner - 1 oz - sealed

St. Tropez Gradual Tan Everyday Body Moisturizer - Medium Dark - 2.5 oz tube - used one time on legs (Im' too pale for this color), half of tube remaining.

*Benefit Cha Cha tint - .08 oz*

*Orly Snowcone - .6 oz - medium cream blue - used once*

*Stila Foundation brush - wrapped - came with Stay All Day Foundation so short handle*

*Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair Moisturizer - 2 ml (2 packets)*



*Wish List:*


*Blinc mascara* 
*Stila, Laura Mercier*

*O**scar Blandi Volume Shampoo and/or Conditioner*

Kate Sommerville ExfoliKate

*organic or natural skin care and/or cosmetics (such as Pangea, Vapour, etc).*

*Oil-free or acne skin friendly products*

*Zoya, OPI, Essie or Julep polishes*

*Coola Suncreen - matte*

*Face Masks*

*tea (white tea, fruity tea, etc)*

**open to suggestions as well*


----------



## Hilde (Oct 7, 2012)

So I didn't know where to post this, but I need to ask you guys a question. I made a trade with a forum member here who has 18 counts of positive feedback. I shipped my item (some nail polish) two weeks ago, and have contacted her a few times on when she'd shipped. Haven't heard anything back at all, and nothing in my mailbox. She has been posting on the forum, which is what's confusing to me. Is there a chance that she's just not getting the messages?? Anybody ever have this issue? I'm so bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Oct 7, 2012)

Updated List

All items are new unless specified otherwise.

*Travel Size*:

Bare Minerals Original foundation in Medium Tan

Sephora eyeshadow in peach beige

V Beaute Everyday Creme

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing Cream

Ulta Instant Nourish Facial Moisturizer

Sephora Mascara 

Ultra Menta CO Bigelow Lip Shine in Peppermint

Peter Thomas Roth Max Sheer All Day Moisture Defense Lotion

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion

Dr. Lewinn by Kinerase Instant Dermal Wrinkle Filler daily treatment

Hope daily moisturizer for normal to oily skin

Lumene Sensitive Touch SOS cream

Cover FX Brite Prep Brightening Face Primer

VS Airbrush FX Face Primer 

Sephora Instant Moisturizer 

Glymed Intense Peptide Skin Recovery Complex

Feel like Honey Moon Skin Base 1.06oz

diptyque 34 boulevard perfume from sample society

Borghese B Gloss in Fiore

Murad Line Tamer

Sephora Age defy moisture cream 

Redken Shine Brilliance 02

Jane Sparkle Gloss in Sparkle Pink

Make Up Forever Gloss Lab Shine Star collection ( light shimmery pink nude)

Hydroxatone 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer

*Full Size*:

Clinique Moisture Surge extended thirst relief 1oz

Studio Gear Complete Color in Cuddle Up- Swatched

Mally High Shine Liquid Lipstick in Mallyâ€™s Look-Brand New

Ofra Eyeshadow in Go Black-Brand new no packaging

Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencil in Sangria and White Glimmer (swatched)

YBF Posing Plum Lip Liner (swatched)

Alima Pure Nourishing Lip Balm in Rhubarb (swatched)

Burtâ€™s Bees Tinted Lip Balm in Red Dahlia-Swatched

Sephora Complete Lip Balm

HIP Jelly Balm in Savory

Loreal Youth Code Serum Intense

Garnier Skin Renew Dark Spot Corrector (Used for a couple of nights so itâ€™s practically full)

Perfectly Posh Lip Gloss in Raspberry Bang Bang 

Heidi Klum Shine Perfume .5 oz (spritzed once)

Victoria's Secret Lotion in Sheer Love 4.2oz

Stila Eyeshadow Pan in Jade

Hope in a Jar 1oz

Moroccan Oil Glimmer Shine Spray 3.4 oz

Perfectly Posh VanillaMint Sparkle Liip Gloss

*Packets/Foils*:

Replenix Green Tea Antioxidant Moisturizing Lotion

HerStyler Vitamin E Hair Serum

Murad Essential C Eye Cream

Lâ€™Oreal Age Perfect Hydra-Nutrition Daily Serum (2)

Exuviance Sheer Refining Fluid

Dr. CiLabo Aqua Collagen Gel Super Moisture (3)

Snowberry Smoothing Eye Serum

Magic Lumi Primer

Amore Pacific Natural Protector

Derma e Hyaluronic Acid Day Creme

Exuviance Optiligh Tone Corrector

Premier Concentrated Facial Serum

Exuviance Optilight Essential 6 serum

Boscia Vital Daily Moisture

Bareminerals Unbelievably Hydrating

Malin and Goetz Vitamin E face moisturizer

Smashbox Photo Finish Primer

Dr. Andrew Weil for Origins mega Bright skin tone correcting serum

Dermadoctor Photo Dynamic Therapy Liquid Red Light Lotion

Origins Plantscription Anti Aging Eye Cream

Kellett Clarifying Acne Treatment

Wishlist:

Liqwd Products

Sunbeam

bronzers

anything for oily skin

clay masks

eyeko eyeliners

volumizing hair products

Julep polishes


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 7, 2012)

> So I didn't know where to post this, but I need to ask you guys a question. I made a trade with a forum member here who has 18 counts of positive feedback. I shipped my item (some nail polish) two weeks ago, and have contacted her a few times on when she'd shipped. Haven't heard anything back at all, and nothing in my mailbox. She has been posting on the forum, which is what's confusing to me. Is there a chance that she's just not getting the messages?? Anybody ever have this issue? I'm so bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 PM me please. P


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 7, 2012)

> So I didn't know where to post this, but I need to ask you guys a question. I made a trade with a forum member here who has 18 counts of positive feedback. I shipped my item (some nail polish) two weeks ago, and have contacted her a few times on when she'd shipped. Haven't heard anything back at all, and nothing in my mailbox. She has been posting on the forum, which is what's confusing to me. Is there a chance that she's just not getting the messages?? Anybody ever have this issue? I'm so bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Let MissLindaJean know about it by PM. She is a moderator and can help you get it figured out! Plus she is really sweet! Hope it works out for you! But unfortunately this does happen sometimes! Oh Nevermind! I see she has already posted for your to PM her!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks I'll PM her right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I don't want to be a crappy person about this, I'm sure something has just come up for the other person or something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 7, 2012)

*Updated 10/07/12--added Essie nail polishes*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Note: (Photos are not mine, just links to online pics to give you an idea)

*MAKEUP*

NYX Girls Gloss in '24 Karat' (gold shimmer, but it leans coppery bronze), full size (Sircle Samples)

Maybelline Forever Metallics creamy Lipcolor Pencil in 'Blush Beam' (warm metallic pink: http://www.amazon.com/Maybelline-Metallics-Metal-shine-Blush-Beam/dp/B003A6QCCG), full size, 0.09 oz

Urban Decay Heavy Metal Liner in 'Baked' (gold glitter: http://www.dempeaux.com/?p=3269), full size, 0.25 fl oz (swatched once)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow (http://color.delush.com/-product-type/mineral-makeup/), 2g, (Dermstore)

*NAILS*

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength 'Royal Romance' (glossy plum with a golden sheen, used for one mani)

Essie full size 'Case Study' (khaki creme: http://static.lacquerwear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Essie-Case-Study.jpg)

Essie full size 'Power Clutch' (medium grey creme: http://cdn.indulgy.com/iE/1G/0p/84864774197976329GyFg93cSc.jpg)

Essie full size 'Very Structured' (burnt sienna creme: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6hQtRSfefK0/ToiVkC_gDQI/AAAAAAAAC6I/mqV6-xtpwi4/s1600/Essie+Very+Structured.JPG) *ON HOLD*

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure 'Peachy Keen' (peach nude cream: http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/kozmetik-kisisel-bakim/sally-hansen-140-peachy-keen-acik-somon-oje-48119358#product-information)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri 'Chartreuse Chase' (shimmery greenish-yellow: http://www.stephscloset.com/blog/gallery/id/5373/sally-hansen-chartreuse-chase-nail-polish/)

Bongo polish, silver metallic foil finish with slight silver shimmer

Revlon Top Speed polish 'Electric' (medium yellow with very slight shimmer: http://blog-mademoisellec.net/2012/04/revlon-top-speed-nail-enamel-electric/)

Revlon Scented polish 'Grape Icy' (semi-sheer but buildable glossy red-toned purple: http://www.beautyscene.nl/p/26250/notd_revlon_scented_nail_polish_-_grape_icy) used twice

Revlon polish 'Electric Pink' (bright medium coral-leaning pink with a pink sheen: http://vilamulher.terra.com.br/electric-pink-8211-revlon-9-6520576-136476-pfi-coresdeesmaltes.php)

Revlon Top Speed polish 'Bubble' (vibrant medium pink, looks similar to OPI Kiss Me on My Tulips: http://www.fashionpolish.com/2011/11/opi-spring-summer-2012-holland_09.html)

Philosophy the color of grace eyelighting shadow duo in a silver colored compact (shades are 'heaven' and 'earth': http://beautifulwithbrains.com/2010/03/07/new-collection-philosophy-the-color-of-grace/)

NYC Matte Me Crazy (http://jynthesmakeupmania.wordpress.com/) mattifying top coat (, full size, 0.33 fl oz

Zoya polish, full size 'Envy' (blackened green creme: http://pretty-random.com/notdzoyaenvy, swatched on one nail)

Deborah Lippmann polish, full size 'Billionaire' (similar to Zoya 'Envy', but a little less green and a teeny amount of shimmer: http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2011/09/fall-2011-nail-polish-trend-military-greens.html; swatched on one nail)

Julep polish, full size 'America' (red, blue and silver glitter with silver stars: http://www.minaslater.com/2012/07/julep-maven-it-girl-july-2012.html; used once)

Wet n Wild polish, full size 'Gray's Anatomy' (shifts between gray, purple, and green; used for one mani) *ON HOLD*

Sinful Colors polish, full size 'Dream On' (neon purple, vinyl finish, very similar to Andrea's Choice, used twice)

Essie polish, full size 'Main Squeeze' (sheerish lilac/periwinkle) *ON HOLD*

*SKINCARE*

Vbeaute Buying Time Everyday Creme, sample tube, 0.033 fl oz (Glossybox)

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, deluxe sample, 0.7 oz (Sircle Samples)

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel, guessing 0.25 fl oz bottle

Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer SPF15, small sample tub, looks about 0.12 oz based on comparison with my other tubs

Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF15 cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Chamomile Cleanser gel from corporate, probably 1 use in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Nourishing Moisturizer cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Eclos Anti-Aging Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream, 0.25 fl oz (MyGlam)

Eclos Anti-Aging Cellular Activator Face Serum, 0.5 fl oz (My Glam)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Tresemme Split Remedy set shampoo and conditioner deluxe sample bottles, new in box

*OTHER*

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror: http://pprgiveawaysandfreebies.com/?p=1553 (BeautyFix)

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle, like a soft train case (BeautyFix) *ON HOLD*

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses: http://www.cosmeticsaficionado.com/tag/%e2%80%a2miss-beauty-nail-bling/)

Target makeup bag, turquoise cloth with print: http://www.phyrra.net/2012/06/target-summer-beauty-bag.html)

*Wishlist*

Zoya 'Katherine'

Zoya 'Paloma'

Zoya 'Frieda'

Essie 'Ladylike'

Stamping plates for nail art (really want LeaLaC)

*Nail polish, especially unusual shades, unusual glitters, holographics, or jelly finish*

Lip scrub/exfoliator

*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)

*Natural deodorant for men*

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I include extras when I have them. I ship via USPS with Delivery Confirmation. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.


----------



## tevans (Oct 7, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]NEW STUFF ADDED 10-7-12 !!

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) - In Yang sleeping repair foil pack treatment -Carol's Daughter Monoi split end sealer repairing - Dr.Jar water fuse BB cream -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -Bvlgari perfume sampler Mon Jasmin Noir -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel in pomegranate -Bare Minerals Prime Time eyelid primer ( 3/4 full tried once ) -clinique repair wear eye cream ( foil pack ) -Cartier Declaration men's BB sample cologne -clean well hand wipe packets x2 -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 - Mrs.Meyers Clean Day liquid dish soap sample -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Supergood SPF 30 sunscreen foil pack -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes !) - Eclos Anti- aging moisture therapy regenerative cream from My Glam -Eclos- Anti aging cellular activator face serum My Glam WISHLIST - -Illmasqua nail polish TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish ( open to suggestions on what's a good brand,shade of) - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## Emr410 (Oct 7, 2012)

Deluxe samples and travel sizes:

Lipsi Cosmetics Aphrodite Powder

Benefit Girl Meets Pearl .25 oz

Murad Hydro Dynamic ultimate moisture for eyes .12 oz

Stila illuminating tinted moisturizer in light .17oz
Jane lip gloss (myglam Sept)
Salty Cosmetics Glammazoid loose shadow (myglam Aug)
Ahava Mud Mask (SS would like to trade for stila crayon from same box)
Apothoderm Stretch mark cream x2
Eye rock eyeliner stickers
Caldera Hand Soap in Mandarin x2

Viva La Juicy La Fluer

Jouer LMT in pearl

Comodynes Self-Tanning Intensive Towelettes x4

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip Plumper in Tokyo mini

Bliss Fabulous face lotion .5 oz exp 5/13
Bare Minerals deluxe trial size matte SPF 15 foundation in medium tan

Tarte smooth operator illuminating serum .3 oz
DDF Amplifying Elixer .5 oz
Korres Body Butter in Guava 1.69oz
Miracle Skin Transformer Translucent .16oz  exp 8/13
Bare Minerals Purely Nourishing Moisturizer Combination Skin  .17 oz
UD 24/7 liner in Zero .03 oz *might be picky*

theBalm cosmetics Stainiac .04 oz

Julep Renee

Julep Hayden

Full Size:

Stila Forever your Curl Mascara

theBalm Hot Ticket Nail Polish in Petunia, Princess, or Better off Red

Urban Decay Urban Glow in Brown Sugar

theBalm Shady Lady eyeshadow in Shameless Shana or Caught in the Act Courtney

Dementer Roll on in Clean Skin

Pixi Lip Blush in Love 

Schick Hydro Silk Razor

Elizabeth Arden Exceptional Lipstick in Brown Sugar

Elizabeth Arden Exceptional Lipstick in Lush Red
Eyeko Skinny Liquid Liner in Black *might be picky*

NYX Lipstick in Orange Soda

UD 24/7 liner Flipside .04 oz
Buxom cream eyeshadow in Pug (it appears to be drying out a little, but I have one that looks the same and it is still fine)
Stila lip Glaze in Vanilla .08 oz*might be picky*
Dermstore lip quench .21 oz

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Black Bean

Clean Shower Fresh Rollerball
Paco Rabanne Lady Million Rollerball
Sephora hot hues lip balm in hot pink
Benefit Bella Bamba box of powder *might be picky*

Lightly used items:

Bare Minerals all over face color in "a little sun" .02 oz used 1X

Bare Minerals Flawless Radiance I think .02 oz used 1X
Shisheido Hydro Powder Eye Shadow in Aqua Shimmer lightly used 

Sephora Flashy Liner Waterproof in Flashy Mauve used 1x has not been sharpened, but can sharpen before sending if requested

The following I will include with any trade if you ask:

ELF Mineral Eye Brightener in Buff .03 oz used 1X

ELF Studio Flawless Finish Foundation in Sand about 95% full
ELF Studio Cream Blush in Seductress  used 1x with a brush

Wish List (would prefer unused items, but may take some items that have been tried once):

Stila Smudge Crayons

Brush Guards

Arcona Cranberry Toner from SS

Pixi Sheer Cheek in Rosy or Peachy

Phyto Phytonectar Oil from SS

Miss Jessie's Quick Curls

Miss Jessie's Original Stretch Silkening CrÃ¨me

Any Miss Jessie's

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner

Sumita Brow Fix Brow Base

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque

Marvis Toothepaste

Living Proof Frizz Styling Cream
Zoya nail polish full or trial size, new or tried once

any gel polish
Ojon oil
Men's Samples, esp. the Kerastase bottle from June's BB
AHAVA body wash from GB
Global Keratin shampoo &amp; conditioner from Sept glossybox
Missha bb cream 21 or 23
OC8 Mattifying Gel from Sep Glossybox
Oscar Blandi Shampoo and conditioners

I am pretty much wishlist only right now, but try me


----------



## loveBB (Oct 8, 2012)

I have to trade (unused unless specified):

Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme 2oz

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream 0.1oz
Colorescience - glow and go Travel Puff in Kissed by the sun Baublebar Bracelet Jouer lipgloss in birchbox pink 0.06oz Stila eye shadow in mimosa La Rocca Champagne and Shimmer Supreme Creme (used for a couple of swatches) Borghese active mud for face and body 1oz Keratase reconstructor milk Incoco nail polishe applique in pink leopard Wonderstruck by Taylor Swift Vanille Insensee by Atelier Cologne Borghese Soap Petit Cherie by Annick Goutal Essie Nailpolish in a cut above Color Club Nalipolish in Status Update minteas in ginger pear (tried a couple...about 50 or so left) Heart shaped nail file Twistband - Blue Lace   Non-Birchbox: Mary Kay nourishine plus lipgloss in Cafe au Lait   Let me know what you have to trade!


----------



## loveBB (Oct 8, 2012)

I have the Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Cream. Would love to trade with UD 24/7 liner in Zero. The Elf studio cream blush would be a nice bonus!

If you want something else too then please see my trade list (it's right below your post!)


----------



## loveBB (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deluxe samples and travel sizes:
> 
> ...


 


> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deluxe samples and travel sizes:
> 
> ...


 I have the Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Cream. Would love to trade with UD 24/7 liner in Zero. The Elf studio cream blush would be a nice bonus!

If you want something else too then please see my trade list (it's right below your post!)


----------



## shammycat (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 4.5 oz sample bottle of DDF brightening cleanser , Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose, a 2ml sample of Caudalie Radiance serum, and a .17 oz sample of Orofluido for swap.

I'd be interesting in swapping for color products or acne treatments/washes.


----------



## tessak (Oct 9, 2012)

My trade thread (linked in my signature) is updated with some Glossybox, Sample Society and October Birchbox items. Don't want to list them here and spoil anyone who's trying to be surprised by Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If anyone picked up the HSN Total Beauty sample box, I would love to trade for the Boscia Black Luminizing Mask sample.


----------



## lady41 (Oct 9, 2012)

color club polish in tweet me​ color club polish rose gold (used once)​ sephora outrageous dramatic volume mascera (deluxe sample tube)​ D&amp;G perfume sample 3 L'impe'ratrice​ clarins ecran multi-protection spf 40 (deluxe sample tube)​ 
nume hydro punch shampoo sample 
skyn iceland hydro cool firming eye gels

kate spade twirl sample

jane sparkle gloss in sparkle pink (myglam)

*whish pomegrante body butter 1 oz*

*Murad essential-c daily moisture spf 30 .33 oz.*

*Sephora instant moisturizer deluxe sample tubesX2*

*s**mashbox photo finish primer .25 oz. x1*

*Lancome hypnose drama mascare deluxe sample tube *

*Lift lab lift and moisturize daily cream deluxe sample x2 (beautysage box)*

*21 drops de-stress drops small glass sample vial x2 (beautysage)*

*a perfume organic in urban organic glass sample vial (beautysage)*

*suntegrity facesunscreen and primer spf 30 3 foil packs (beautysage)*

*VMV hypoallergenics armada facecover spf 30 deluxe sample X2 (beautysage)*

*Shea Terra rose hips black soap deep pore facial cleanser (beautysage) (pending)*

*Impress press on manicure in velvet rope*

*color club polish in disco nap*

*stantic tint*

*wishlist*

Jane Iredale!!!!!
*Boscia BB cream*

*Shu Uemura hair products*

*amika hair oil *

shea terra whipped body butters!!
*Whish shave cream*

*color club polish in rose gold*

*try me *​


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

U.S. only at this time, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Makeup:*

~Benefit Porefessional 7.5ml

~Smashbox Photo Finish Hydrating primer oil free. .25 fl oz

~Lancome Juicy Tubes Yoga Vanilla .33 fl oz

~Estee Lauder Pure Color Lasting Creme lipstick - 55 Blushing

~3 individually wrapped 'Lash Cards'

*Hair/Skin:*

~DDF Brightening Cleanser 2fl oz

~Algenist Overnight Restorative Cream, .5 fl oz (new but lid scratched the cream when I opened to peek lol)

~Moroccan Oil Light ('oil treatment for fine and light-colored hair') .34 fl oz

~EstÃ©e Lauder Re-Nutriv Ultimate Lift Age-Correcting Eye Creme .17 oz

~Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream 7g

~Clarins Multi-regenerante Jour Extra-firming Day Wrinkle Lifting Cream 15ml

~Wella Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair 25ml

~Hawaiian Tropic Silk Hydrating SPF 30 lotion 2 fl oz

~TRESemme Split Remedy Shampoo &amp; Conditioner 1 fl oz each


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

Before I head to bed figured I'd post this.

RAOK... not sure if this is permitted here though...

But whoever wants this Dior clutch let me know. From the Spring 2012 collection, Milly Garden Clutch. *Will send to the first PM I receive. *I purchased it a few months ago and haven't reached for it (swatched once), trying to use up makeup I have and don't want his gorgeous clutch sitting on my vanity collecting dust lol. I'm sure someone else could put it to good use!






http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dior-garden-clutch-palette-nordstrom-exclusive/3260812
 

Taken.


----------



## cosmia (Oct 10, 2012)

i have up for trade:

full size pixi lip &amp; line (pale petal) - swatched once

mighty leaf tea pouches

caudalie vinoperfect complexion correcting radiance serum

*i ship with usps tracking. message me if interested in trading


----------



## BagLady (Oct 10, 2012)

HI everyone. Really Really looking for the beautyblender.

I will ship w/delivery confirmation and ask for the same in return. Shipping in the US only.

I'll only trade Foil packets and perfume samples as part of a multi item trade. Thanks

*Makeup:*


Clinique Blush in Cupid (.11oz) open but new
EyeRock Designer Liner Tapes (open package but new)
Clinique quickliner in intense chocolate *Added 9/2* 
Clinique high impact mascara in black (.14oz) *Added 9/2*

Mai Couture Blushing Papier in Sunset Blvd (50sheets) *Added 9/2 **_May be picky_

NYX Roll On Shimmer in Salmon (swatched once) *Added 9/15*

Beauty Addicts Showoff Mascara _*Added 9/18*_



*Nails:*


Deborah Lippman Private Dancer _***May be picky_ 
Zoya Meg (used once)
Circus by Andrea Tightrope (swatched on 1 finger) *Added 9/30*

Julep Quick Dry Drops* Added 10/10*


*Skin:*


Borghese Restorative Hydrating Mask (1oz)
BareMinerals Purifying Facial Cleanser (.23oz)
BeFine (single serve) Gentle Cleanser (2packs)
BeFine (single serve) Daily Moisturizer (3packs)
Kate ExfoliKate (.1oz) pack
pur-lisse pur-lip comfort (.5oz)
By Terry Creme de Rose Soin Nutri-Lift Reconfortant (.14oz) *Added 9/1* 
DermStore Lip Quench (.21oz) open but never used *Added 9/1*

DermaDoctor KP Duty priming serum(.06oz)&amp;moisturizing therapy for dry skin(.1oz) (1pk ea) *Added 9/1*

Smashbox PhotoFinish Hydrating Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2*

Smashbox PhotoFinish Oil-Free Primer (.25oz) *Added 9/2*

Murad Skin Perfecting Primer (.17oz) *Added 9/2*

Ahava Purifying Mud Mask (.9oz) (2tubes) *Added 9/11*

MyGlam January Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam February Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

MyGlam August Makeup Bag Only *Added 9/11*

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream 1.8oz *Added 9/15*

Juice Beauty Green Apple Moisturizer SPF15 .5oz (used once) *Added 9/15*

Clarisonic Gentle Hydro Cleanser 1oz *Added 9/15*

Clinique Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion (1oz) *Added 9/15*

Boscia BB Cream (1 packet)
Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel/Oil Free Daily Hydration/Oil-Free Nightly Hydration (1pk ea) *Added 9/30*


*Perfume:*


Harvey Prince Hello (sample spray) *Added 9/11* 
Harvey Prince Ageless (sample spray) *Added 9/11*

Bond No.9 ChinaTown (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Flora by Gucci (sample vial) *Added 9/11*

Love Sweet Love (sample vial) *Added 9/11* 
Viva la Juicy (3 sample sprays) *Added 9/11*


*Hair:*


Alterna UV+ Fade Proof Fluide (.25oz)
Nume HydroPunch Conditioner (.67oz)
Shu UemuraEssence Absolue Oil Sample (used once or twice) *Added 9/18* 
Macadamia Oil Healing Oil Treatment (1oz) *Added 10/10*


*Misc: *


Aveeno Mineral Block SPF30 Lotion (3oz)
Borghese Body Creme (1oz)
Comodynes HydraTanning Face Moisturizing Glow (2packs)
Comodynes Self-Tanning intensive &amp; uniform color (2packs)
Nuxe Multi usage Dry Oil (.33oz)
ColorScience Pro loose mineral travel puff (.035oz) *Added 9/2* 
FAB Smooth Shave Cream (2oz) *Added 9/11*

Alessandro Pedix Feet (1oz) *Added 9/11*

Brush Guards (from BB) *Added 9/11*


*Wishlist:*


OCC Lip Tars
Beautyblender
Liqwd Volumizing Catalyst
DDF Pore Minimizing Serum
Karuna Mask
Sheet Masks
Wen Products
Julep Kate, Malin, Whitney, Salma, Brandt, Sophie
Orly Galaxy Girl
OPI Red

Ralph Lauren Romance (sample or mini)
Givenchy Very Irresistable (sample or mini)

Perfekt products
Fresh products

Origins
Brow Gels
Inglot eyeshadows

I'm open to other things so try me.


----------



## aerofish (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello-

This is my first time posting in here (been lurking since I started getting Birchbox for the spoilers), so I'm not sure of the protocol.

Anyways, I received the *Beauty Blender *in my October box but am just not going to use it. I would love either that purple Essie from the Goop box (or most any nail polish, really. It's my obsession). I would be open to anti-aging skin-care products as well!


----------



## tameloy (Oct 10, 2012)

_*NEW items*_

_*Up for trade: (all brand new/never used unless noted)*_

*Birchbox Samples:*


*Blinc* Mascara
*Birchbox* Earbuds (pink and blue)
*Twist Band* - Lace up for Fall (orange lace)
*BLVGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir
*Color Club* - Put a Pin In It (rose gold color - used 1x)
*Schick* Hydro Silk Razor

*Glossybox Samples:*


*C.O. Bigelow* Lavender &amp; Peppermint Lotion (full size)

*Beauty Army Samples:*


*Mama Mio* Boob Tube from Beauty Army (used 1x, not for me)
*Suntegrity* BB Cream SPF 30 in Light
*NuMe* Hydro Punch Shampoo
*Indie Lee* The Body Wash in Lemongrass
*Blingtone* Eyeshadow in Gilt-y (gold) FULL SIZE

*Deluxe Samples:*


*J.R. Watkins* Aloe &amp; Green Tea Hand Cream - 0.7 oz tub
*Benefit* So Hooked on Carmella (from the Crescent Row Set)
*Benefit* Stay Don't Stray - (oz not listed)
*Pure DKNY* Body Butter - 1.7 fl oz tube
*Vitabath* Moisturizing bath and shower gel for dry skin - .85 fl oz
*DDF* Amplifying Elixr - 0.5 oz

*FULL SIZE ITEMS*


*MAC* Eyeshadow in Aquadisiac (NIB)
*Bliss* rollerball perfume (swatched once on wrist)
*Oscar Blandi* Jasmine Smoothing Shampoo ($20 on BB website)
*C.O. Bigelow* Mentha Lip Balm in Vanillamint
*Tarte* Lipsurgence in Sweet (swatched)

*Perfume Samples:*


Clean Warm Cotton
Tommy Bahama Set Sail Martinique
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Clean Outdoor Shower Fresh

_*Looking for:*_


Sprout Lip Balm
Beauty Blender
Ahava Body Wash in Hibiscus &amp; Fig from June GB
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair from June GB
*Stila Set and Correct* 
*Ole Henrikson Truth Serum (August Glossybox)*

*Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream*

Shea Terra body butters (or anything)
Tarte Lipsurgence
Anything by theBalm
Nail Polish (anything but Color Club)
Benefit, Philosophy, Tarte, Stila, Nars, Bliss, Urban Decay products

_Open to anything else, feel free to make an offer!_

*Successful trades with miss6aby (x2!), PepperPants, Caryatid, Jennabean , JadedBeauty (x5!), tawnyanshawn, mega789, MelissaFTW, LyndaV, Wida, kcrowebird (x2!), nfig, Fairest of all, sleepykat, ILikeGiants, Beautyboxgal*


----------



## xiehan (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, all! Like almost everyone, I am desperately looking for a beautyblender. The only item for this month's Birchbox that I am for sure looking to trade away is the Mox Botanicals Lip Butter. But aside from that, my list is pretty huge: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126670/xiehans-trade-list At this point I have a ton of skincare (mostly anti-aging, plus several different moisturizers), a decent amount of nail polish, a lot of lip glosses and lip balms, and a few other make-up and haircare items. Would be willing to trade most anything (including items I'm normally picky about) for a beautyblender.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Oct 10, 2012)

What I have (New unless otherwise noted):

Birchbox:


EyeRock Stick-on Eyeliners (opened to look at, but not used - four sets in pack)
Color Club polish in "Tweet Me" (neon green-yellow) 
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion (opened &amp; swatched on my hand, but otherwise unused)

New Beauty Test Tube


*WEN Cleansing Conditioner* - Pomegranate.  6oz sample w/ pump.  90% full (I used it once but I think I'll stick with normal shampoo)
Philosophy Amazing Grace Shower Gel. 2 oz (I think) sample, 95% full (didn't like the scent)

Other:


Cover FX Total Coverage Cream Foundation (.4 oz, *full size*), color C30.  (swatched once with clean sponge - I won this and guessed my color wrong.  It's too dark for me.)

Mary Kay Signature Eyesicles Eye Color in Vanilla (.23 oz) 
Mary Kay Signature Lipstick in Mauve Elegance, full size (swatched once on a clean hand, a bright pink color)


What I would like:


TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen
theBalm Mary-Louminizer
Makeup products (esp. tarte, stila, benefit, thebalm etc.) in safe colors... I'm not brave!
Dirt scrub
Try me!


----------



## Coocabarra (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay, so I am super looking for a beauty blender to try! Here is my list:

*What I have:*

*Jane* Cosmetics Sparkle Gloss - Sparkle Pink

*Color Club *in Insta-this (full size)

*Color Club* in Rose-gold color (deluxe sample)

*Miracle* Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

*DDF* Brightening Cleanser

*Orofluido* Elixir

*Mighty Leaf Tea* - Tea Pouches

*Mox Botanicals* Lip Butter

*theBalm* cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer

*per-fÃ©kt* beauty Lip Perfection Gel

*Jurlique Moisture Replenishing Day Cream (Deluxe sample)*

*Yu-Be* Moisturizing Skin Cream
*PIXI* Beauty Lip &amp; Line in Orchid Rose
*Julep* colors in Sienna, Melissa, Marisa, and Emma

*Suki* Pure Facial Moisture *(travel size from BB store set)*

*Ahava* Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash

*WEI* Pomegranate Buffing Beads (x2)

*Clarisonic* refreshing gel cleanser

*Illamasqua* in Purity

*Wella* Enrich Moisturizing Treatment for Fine to Normal Hair (x2)

*Birchbox and Color ClubÂ®* Custom Collection - *not sure of the color yet*

*BVLGARI* Mon Jasmin Noir

*Dr. Jart+* Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

*Fekkai* Essential Shea Conditioner

*Fekkai* Essential Shea Shampoo

*Brush Guards*

Have more stuff, just let me know what you are interested in!

*Interested In Trying:*

*Beauty Blender*

*Algenist anything*

*DDF* Wrinkle Resist Plus Pore Minimizer Moisturizing Serum 

*Boscia* Black Luminizing mask
*Ouidad* HydraFusion Intense Curl Cream 

*per-fÃ©kt* Beauty Lash Perfection Gel

*Twistbands*

*Boscia *BB cream (very light color)

*Circus Polish* in *Spectacle, Reverso,* and *Somersault*

*Zoya* in Kimber

*Perfekt* Lash gel, or any lash growing/thickening gel

*Miss Jessie'sÂ®* Stretch Silkening Creme

Purple eye shadow

*Pixi* Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen

*Pixi* Beauty Lid &amp; Line

*Vasanti* brighten up enzymatic face rejuvenator


----------



## skylola123 (Oct 10, 2012)

I am looking for the Mox Botanicals Lip Butter, please let me know if someone would like to trade.

I can PM you with my full list of items.

Thanks!


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey yall, I have not gotten any of my boxes yet but I know I am getting two of the same, would love to trade whole box but I will trade items. I would love to trade for one with the Essie nail polish so let me know!

This is my box. I think it is box 3

Lulu Hair Powder
 Luna Bar
Karuna Hydrating Mask
Embryolisse Lait Cream Concentre
Naked Princess Lip Gloss
I'll also update my trade link soon!


----------



## LyndaV (Oct 10, 2012)

Heather how in the world are you getting two of the same?  I hope that never happens to me!


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lynda, I get three boxes, but one is technically moms even though she gives me most of the items! Last month was the first time Ive ever gotten two different boxes! I always get the same boxes or a lot of the same things. I thought maybe this was going to be the second month but nope!


----------



## jbird1175 (Oct 10, 2012)

My little sister is in the Navy, has graduated bootcamp and is now in A-school. This means she can wear make-up (natural looking) and use her own products, etc. I decided to put together a box for her compiled from various trades as well as samples I put aside for her. Her name is Brittany so I relabled her box: BrittBox! I find this hilarious, but I digress. I wanted to thank those who traded with me and sent their trades promptly to ensure I'd get it in time for her birthday this week. I think she will get a kick out of the box after watching me go cray-cray in anticipation of my own boxes. Anyhow, I just wanted to share and say thanks...so thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 10, 2012)

> My little sister is in the Navy, has graduated bootcamp and is now in A-school. This means she can wear make-up (natural looking) and use her own products, etc. I decided to put together a box for her compiled from various trades as well as samples I put aside for her. Her name is Brittany so I relabled her box: BrittBox! I find this hilarious, but I digress. I wanted to thank those who traded with me and sent their trades promptly to ensure I'd get it in time for her birthday this week. I think she will get a kick out of the box after watching me go cray-cray in anticipation of my own boxes. Anyhow, I just wanted to share and say thanks...so thanks!Â


 You're a nice sister! I spy some goodies in there; nice box!


----------



## Stefilee (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a lot of random samples sitting around, so I decided to list them for trade! All items new unless otherwise specified

Nails: 

Color Club: Put a Pin in it (rose gold)

Color Club: Blue-Ming (kind of minty green-blue)

Essie Set in Stones (used twice, I forgot I didn't like it and applied it a second time)

Lips:

Jane. Sparkle Gloss .2 fl oz

Face:

Willa Face Moisturizer (squirted once) .50 fl oz

Philosophy: Full of Promise (really small sample)

Supergoop! City Sunscreen Serum (two packets) 

Benefit: Porefessional .25 fl oz

Benta Berry scrub (used once) .1 fl oz

Murad: Acne and Wrinkle Reducer (opened but not used) .125 fl oz

Purtastic Totally Ageless Intensive Eye treatment .5 fl oz

Eclos Face Serum .5 fl oz

Eclos Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream .25 fl oz

Loreal BB Cream in Light .025 fl oz

Eye:

Elf liquid eyeliner in copper (sparkly) 

Bath and Body: 

Ulta Beauty Smoothie in yum yum yumberry 3 fl oz

Bath and Body Works Paris Amour Lotion 3 fl oz

Bath and Body Works Charmed Life Lotion 2 fl oz

Perfumes: 

Betsey Johnson Parfum 1 ml

Petit Cherie Eu De Toliette (glass vial, not spray) 

Escada Island Kiss (glass vial, not spray) 

Juliette has a Gun, not a Perfume (glass vial, not spray) 

Miss./ household: 

Slatkin and Co. Summer Boardwalk candle 1.3 oz

Wishlist!
Beauty Blender

Pixi Beauty Lid Last Shadow Pen

Pixi Beauty Lid &amp; Line

Kate Spade Twirl

Boscia BB cream

Tarte Lipsurgence

Gloss Moderne High Gloss Masque

Eyeko eyeliners

Liqwd Products

Hair products I haven't tried. Try me!


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're a nice sister! I spy some goodies in there; nice box!





> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My little sister is in the Navy, has graduated bootcamp and is now in A-school. This means she can wear make-up (natural looking) and use her own products, etc. I decided to put together a box for her compiled from various trades as well as samples I put aside for her. Her name is Brittany so I relabled her box: BrittBox! I find this hilarious, but I digress. I wanted to thank those who traded with me and sent their trades promptly to ensure I'd get it in time for her birthday this week. I think she will get a kick out of the box after watching me go cray-cray in anticipation of my own boxes. Anyhow, I just wanted to share and say thanks...so thanks!


 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You're a nice sister! I spy some goodies in there; nice box!
 OMG, I wish I knew you were doing that before I would have sent her extras! Let me know when you do the next "Brit Box" and I'll send you extras to include! We have to take care of our military! My huband is in the military and he loved getting stuff from home while he was in bootcamp and his schools! You are an amazing sister!


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 10, 2012)

*Items for Trade:*

Stila eye shadow in makula (black- full size worth $18)

Pop Beauty Nail Glam (Full Size- Black Crackle)

Orofluido Elixir Sample

DDF Brightening Cleanser (large BB sample)

Caudalie Vinoperfect Complection Correcting Radiance Serum

Sprout Cleanser and Exfoliant (PopSugar)

Pop Physique Original Butt workout DVD

Borghese B Gloss Lip Gloss in Fiore (swatched)

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream X2

Pixi Lip &amp; Line Orchid Rose (swatched)

Atopalm Intensive Moisturizing cream

Sun FX Summer's Secret Self Tan builder

Kiehl's Ultra Facial Oil-Free Lotion

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream

InstantEffect 90 Second Wrinkle Reducer

Circus Nail Color (white)

Murad Sheer Lustre Day Moisture

Babor Lifting Cream

Vbeaute sample set

Senna Double End Lipgloss in Luminous (Full Size)

Ofra Eyeshadow Ice in Go Black (Full Size)

Murad Refreshing Cleanser

Pencil Me In eyeliner in Emerald City (Full Size-green)

Pur-Lisse Pur-Lip Comfort (Full Size)

*Wish List*

Beauty Blender

Chantecaille Brilliant Gloss

Perfekt Brow Perfection Gel

theBalm Mary Lou Manizer

Mascaras

Lipsticks/glosses


----------



## caitlinmacphers (Oct 10, 2012)

These are the items I have for trade:

Glow and go travel puff

Comodynes self tanning wipes

DDF brightening cleanser

The brush guard set

Caudalie radiance serum

Per fekt beauty lip gloss

Beauty blender cleanser

Eye Rock eyeliner stickers

I would die for an eyeko eyeliner. I'd like nail polish or eye products but am open to anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

email me at [email protected] or PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## whitbpayne (Oct 11, 2012)

*Items for trade:*

_*Samples (Birchbox &amp; Sample Society)*_

Jane Iredale Tantasia

Aromachrology Clean &amp; Fresh

Erno Laszlo Repair Balm, 2 mL/0.10 fl oz

Oscar Blandi Instant Volumizing Conditioner, 50 mL/1.7 fl oz

Herban Essentials Lavender Towelette

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream, 0.1 oz

Viva La Juicy La Fleur, .05 fl oz

_*Full Size (Purchased new)*_

Essie Topless &amp; Barefoot, 0.5 oz (swatched on one nail)


----------



## Cathie (Oct 11, 2012)

*FOR TRADE*​  ​ Birch box​ Boscia oil free night moisturizer​ Sedu argan oil anti frizz​ Fx eye prep​ Ahava mud mask​ Ahava day moisture​ Color club nail polish,dark grey/black​ Zoya Kristen(looks like milky blue) nail polish(gone)​ RGB nail polish/ Camel(gone)​ Harvey Hello​ Miss Dior​ Versace yellow diamond​ Kate Spade Twirl​  and my new box isnt here yet..a luna bar, a candle, and sunblock.(gone)​  ​ Glambox/Ipsy​ Coastal Scents set 3​ Pequi Oil Treatment​ And Octobers' bag​  ​  ​  ​  ​ *WISH LIST*​  ​ (REALLY WANT) Visanti Enzyme​ DDF brightening cleanser​ Caudalie syrum​ Murad wrinkle and acne reducer​ Benefit porefessionals​ Miss jesse​ Rosewater facial mist​ Eyelash enhancer​


----------



## mimosette (Oct 11, 2012)

I have :
BB
-Eye Rock Liners (opened and looked at, but not used) YOU KNOW YOU WANT THESE !
- Hollywood Fashion Tape
=Joanna Vargas Daily Serum (pending arrival of my Oct box)

Sample Society :

--Stila Smudge Crayon in black ,
(swatched on wrist, just way too dark for me)
 

Other :

- Alba Botanica Green Tea Eye Gel, 1oz new FS
-Alba Moisturizing Shave Cream Coconut Lime FS (used 2x) 8 oz
- Apothoderm Stretch Mark Cream .7 oz
-Coastal Scents High Definition Foundation sample packets 1 in ST-11 and one in ST-10 These are way darker than my tan skin. Each good for several uses.(3g)
-Dura Lash Individual Lashes by Ardell in Flare Med Black, about half a pack of 56 lashes left.
- Ulta Minerals Medium 05 (FS) used 1x with new, clean brush.( Darker than my avatar pic)
-Everyday Minerals shadow in Starry Eyed (Shimmer)FS tried once  with new brush
-Everyday Minerals blush (FS) in Short Cake 5.5g. Swatched, too shimmery for me.
-everyday Minerals Blush Pink Snowflakes FS 5.5g. Swatched, too light for me.
- Alba Plumeria Hair Wash FS 12 oz Sulfate free
- Alba Mango Hair Conditioner 12 oz Sulfate free
- Alba Honeydew Hair Wash 12 oz Sulfate free
-Alba Gardenia Hair Conditioner 12 oz Sulfate free
- Alba Papaya Enzyme Facial Mask fs
-- Alba Exfoliating Body Wash Papaya Mango FS new
-- Jason Tea Tree Nail Saver FS New

 - Avalon Organics Vit C Renewal Facial Cream 2 oz
- Jason Ester-C Super C Toner 6 oz
-Julep Kate used 1x (pearly white)

-Julep "Courtney" , plastic removed but never opened (light sage-y green)
- ULTA Souffle Eye Shadow used once purple FS pot (I obsessively wash my brushes after each use, so no worries about eye nasties)
-- Mineral Elements by Eden Bronzer Warmth Powder FS New
- Mineral Elements by Eden Foundation Beige 2 FS new
-Mineral Elements by Eden Foundation Beige 1, opened and swatched with new brush that came with....too light for me
- ELF nail polish in Flirty Fuschia new FS
- Diva Couture self adhesive nail stickers "Lace Manicure" looks like a french mani, but with lace. New.
-ULTA Nail Polish in LAV-ish , used for one coat of a partial mani, FS
-LA Colors polish in Topaz ( a coppery metallic) swatched on one nail. FS
- Sinful Colors polish "innocent" olive-ish lime green , perfect for Halloween , swatched on one nail
- NYX polish "Big Money Frost" (Green, like, grass green) new
-NYX polish Purple Pizazz , don't think I even swatched this
- Sally Hansen polish "Frozen Solid" shimmery light blue with teeny glitter , swatched
- L'Oreal Le Khol eyeliner in Blackened Teal, new, FS
- Zoya polish in "Rory". I started one manicure with this, then stopped halfway, the color just didn't work for me.
- Avalon Organics Rosemary Volumizing Shampoo &amp; Conditioner , each about 3/4 full. (FS) No Parabens,no SLS, but they do have dimethicone. They have a very strong rosemary scent.

- Kyoku for men Razor Repair Balm , FS, new
-Kyoku for men Sake infused Shave Cream FS, new

Everyday Minerals .14 g sample packets :

  - true beige jojoba base

  -  multi -tasking neutral matte base

  - finishing dust

  =  natural  jojoba base

 -    Everyday Bronzer

 -  medium beige neutral it base

  - medium beige  matte base

 -   honey jojoba base

- Smashbox sample size? (.03 oz pot , about the size of a quarter) Halo Hydrating Perfecting  Powder Medium about 1/3 full. (I never used , as I have oily skin,but did open to take a peek at the color, didn't screw the lid back on properly, and it spilled all in my makeup box, so 2/3 of it got wasted




)

- Oil Control Oil Absorbing Facial Cream FS 1.5 oz pot by Fisk This might work for someone who has oily skin , but doesn't live where the damn humidity is 90 % every.single.day. I tried it twice, so it is chock full still. Felt great on my face, but I still had break through shine after about 8-9 hours in the DAMN 90% HUMIDITY.





- L'OrEAL pARIS  Colour Fresco Refreshing Creme Eyeshadow Stick in Icy Spice. (pale neutral beige, I sometimes use my extra one as a base) FS, new.

- I know everyone here clutches their pearls and falls upon the fainting couches over the very thought of using LA Colors, but I found some neat glitter pots and bought extras. LOTS of extras. They aren't any good as stand alone shadows, but look good over a good base shadow or on the iner eye corner..10 oz pots with little built in brushes.

I have, new,

- Sunshine (Gold)

- Radiant (Copper)

- Black Pearl (deep deep grey)
 

Wish List :

-Benefit the POREfessional
- LiQWD Professional Volumizing Products
- Smashbox Photo Finish primer
- Younglood Mineral Primer
- Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Chamomile
- hair oils
- eye pencils that go on smoothly other than black
- per-fÃ©kt Beauty Lash Perfection Gel
- TALIKA Lipocils Expert
- Jouer Lip Enhancer
- lipglosses in coral-ish hues or neutral brown hues
- Maybelline eye tattoo shadows REALLY REALLY WANT !!! These are hard to find here !
- Any product that supresses facial oil under makeup
- BB cream for medium oily skin

- Diptique perfumes

- Color Club nail polish in that yellow-ish green color, Sept BB
- Beauty Blender
- DDF cleanser
- The Balm MAry-Lou Manizer
- The Balm Stainiac
- Wet n Wild "Grey's Anatomy" polish
- open to all kinds of makeup , hair ,and nail stuff try me!

*THANKS FOR READING MY "ESSAY " !*


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FOR TRADE
> 
> ...


 You need to post more.  Get to talking in the forums.


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 11, 2012)

I have quite a bit up for trade. I don't have a problem sending first. I'll send with a DC# if you would absolutely request it, but would rather not. I'm only shipping to the US at this time.While I'm normally pretty picky, I'm trying to clear out my stash since we'll be moving and the less stuff to bring with the better, so I'm up for multiple item swaps. If we can't work out a trade this time around no hard feelings



It may take me a day or 2 to reply during the week. Thanks for looking! *Any foil samples you want I will give these away, just let me know.*


Twistbands, I made these. I have purchased a bunch from Twistband, when I held them side by side I couldn't tell which were the ones I made or the the ones I bought. Tons of colors!
Brush Guards from Birchbox
Befine night cream - 15ml
Clarisonic gentle hydro cleanser 1oz
Fresh high noon fresh face glow - .17oz
Neutrogena healthy skin brightening eye perfector in light - Full size
Mally high shine liquid lip color - Full size
Ojon instant restorative hair serum, .07oz
Simple cleansing facial wipes, pack of 7
Smashbox photo finish primer .5oz
Lumene firming night cream .5oz
Jane Iredale tantasia, no size on tube, maybe .25oz?
Neutrogena Ultra Sheer dry touch sun block spf 70 1oz
Neutrogena rapid wrinkle repair serum 1oz
Neutrogena visibly bright daily facial cleanser .5oz
Philosophy here comes the sun .4oz
Pantene color preserve shine conditioner 1.7oz
Nivea extended moisture lotion 1oz
Aveeno daily moisturizing body wash 2oz
Olay regenerist wrinkle revolution complex .23oz
YBF eyeliner in plum noir with built in sharpener - Full size
Olie 004 huile moderne hydrating oil 5ml but looks to be a bit less, never used though
Aveda Damage Remedy - Shampoo, cond, and daily repair .34oz each
Redken All Soft Argan-6Oil .16oz
Shea Terra Black Seed &amp; Propolis Holistic Skin Care Bar
Covergirl &amp; Olay pressed powder in Fair/Light
Garnier Skin Renew Anti Sun Damage - spf 28 - Full size
Shea Terra Tamanu Face &amp; Body Oil sample vial
Shea Terra Yangu Oil sample vial
Shea Terra African Black Soap packet


Perfume samples:


Memoire liquide Vacanes Liquide
Memoire liquide Soliel Liquide
Oscar de la Renta live in love, opened to smell but never used, again 95% full
Juliette has a gun calamity j
Juliette has a gun midnight oud
A Perfume Organic - Urban Organic - I have 2, both new but half full
Victoria's Secret Seduction Dark Orchid mini (very mini) rollerball

Nail Polish:


essie Braziliant - Brand New
Nicole Make U Smile - Brand New

Card/foil packets of the following:


By Terry perfecting foundation in Apricot light
Talika lash conditioning cleanser - I have 2
Jurlique Rose Moisture Plus
Jurlique Balancing Moisture Cleanser
Suntegrity Natural moisturizing face sunscreen &amp; primer
Perfekt lip perfection gel in Melrose
Yes to cucumbers on the go facial towelettes
Kate Somerville oil free moisturizer
Strivectin get even brightening serum
Loreal magic Lumi light infusing primer
Melvita cleansing milk
Melvita repairing night cream
Melvita moisturizing rose nectar
Oribe shampoo and conditioner for beautiful color
Urban decay shadow in half baked and evidence and primer potion
Benefit stay don't stray
Revlon color burst lip butter in peach parfait
Garnier fructis sleek and shine shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis fall fight shampoo and conditioner
Garnier fructis pure clean shampoo and conditioner
Benefit hello flawless in petal and champagne
Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - I have 2
Juice Beauty Nutrient Moisturizer - I have 2
WEI Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Dr. Ci Labo starter kit
L'Occitane Divine Cream
L'Occitane Divine Extract
L'Occitane Ultra Rich Face Cream
L'Occitane Fabulous Serum
WEI Lady Berry .07oz
WEI Chinese Rose faiming cleanser .10oz
WEI Golden Root mud mask .14oz
boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel 2.5ml
Laura Geller spackle under makeup primer 2.5ml
Benefit, philosophy, pureology, and Aveda are my first choices, oh and products with SPF. I've switched to all Organic skincare, so shea terra and one love organics are my number 1's. From the Sept Birchbox I'm looking for the Jouer MMT (colors Linen or Nude), Skin Soy Body Whip, 21 Drops, and WEI to go. From Oct, Sprout balm, Mox balm, Lucy B rollerball, Illume candle.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 11, 2012)

Next to these samples I also have *my whole box 3 for trade*. It's a good one, but I'm receiving 2, and would like to try some other stuff as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Let me know if you would like to trade your box (preferably boxes with a beautyblender, Eve Lom, Mary-Lou Luminizer, Kiehls or the Chantecaille mascara). Thanks!

This is my box:


 



Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ¨ (24-Hour Miracle Cream)
$16.00 Ships Free




Karuna Hydrating Treatment Mask
$28.00 Ships Free




    
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder $30.00
Ships Free




LUNA Bar
$18.75 Ships Free




Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lip Gloss
$26.00 Ships Free






*I have from Myglam:*

- Eye brushes + makeup bag from April

- Fake eyelashes in Princess Leah

- Nail bling from the May bag (x2)

- Philosophy Love Sweet Love perfume

- Concealer brush

- Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF15 moisturizer (used once)

- Circus nailpolish in Ringmaster (hot pink, never used)

- Salty Cosmetics Glama-ZOID! eyeshadow

- Ã©clos face serum (used once, but is a pump bottle) 

- Demeter Clean Skin roll on perfume (used once)

_- Marbella Permanent Eyeliner Pen, swatched only_

_- NYX Roll on Shimmer in Sea Foam, used once_

_- Mirabella eye shadow in Semiformal, swatched only_

*From Birchbox:*

- Arquiste L'Etrog perfume (only put a little bit on my wrist to try it out)

- Annick Goutal Eau D'Hadrien perfume (same)

- Bvlgari Mon Jasmin Noir (spritzed once on my wrist)

*From Glossybox:*

- The blush brush that came in the 2nd? box

- OFRA Eyeshadow ICE in Goldilocks (Gold)

*Misc sample size*:

- Kiss Nail Dress (stickers) in Princess, leopard print

_- Sephora Perfecting Ultra Smoothing Primer, 0.27 fl oz, used once_

_- Too Faced Lip of Luxury tiny lipstick sample in Cupcake_

_- Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion in Greed and Eden, 0.13 fl oz each, swatched only_

_- Lancome Eclat Miracle Serum of Light Complexion Illuminator, 0.23 fl oz, used once_

*Full size items:*

_*All of these have been tried out but Iâ€™m putting them up for trade because I just never use them._

_- CoverGirl EyeEnhancers 205 Tropical Fusion, used two or three times_

_- Smashbox Anti-Shine, 1 fl oz, used a tiny little bit twice. This stuff works so well!_

_- Smashbox Camera Ready Concealer in 3.0, used three or four times_

_- Prestige Cosmetics Liquid Eyeliner in Azure, used once_

_- Maybelline Eyestudio gel liner in Blackest Black and liner brush, used three times_

_- Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough as Taupe and Audacious Asphalt, both used only two or three times_

*Wishlist*:

- Beautyblender

- Highlighters

- Eye creams

- Boscia

- Benefit

- Jurlique

- Urban Decay

- Stila

- BB Creams (except Dr. Jart Water Fuse)

- Beautyblender

- Gadgety cosmetics

- Makeup and skincare items mostly, just try me!


----------



## stellar136 (Oct 11, 2012)

*UPDATED with new items October, 11 2012*

(Plus i update the items after every swap)

Here is my trade list! I'm open to all different trades so just send me a message! I love makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newest items are added to the bottom of each list

*SAMPLE SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


*Hourglass *Veil Fluid Makeup Oil Free SPF 15- In No. 1.5 nude- Sample packet  
*LIPS*

*HAIR*


*Sebastian* color ignite-highlighted and multi color hair protection (1)shampoo and (1) conditioner SET 1.7OZ each from *GLOSSYBOX* 
*Amika*  20ML hair mask packets- I have a lot! name a # that would make for a fair trade
*Melvita-* restructuring Hair mask 5ML packet/0.17 Oz
*Carol's Daughter*- Monoi repairing split end sealer. Tested a small amount1x 0.38 oz pump tube (MYGLAM/IPSY)
*NEXXUS-* 3 PART FOIL SAMPLE- pretty good amount in each...Therappe luxurious moisturizing shampoo 0.33 oz,Humectress ultimate moisturizing conditioner 0.33 oz, Humectress hydrating treatment deep conditioner 0.34 oz. 
*Hera* Argan oil for hair and skin 0.5 oz vial - from Beautyfix

*SKIN*


*Befine*- single serve Gentle cleanser .34 oz packet
*Bobbi Brown*- hydrating eye cream.05 oz packet
Dr.Andrew Weil for *ORGINS*- Mega-Mushroom Skin Relief advanced face serum.05 fl.oz packet
*Sephora* Age defy moisture cream SPF 15.. 5 ML tube (From the sun safety kit)
*Nivea* extended moisture daily lotion 1 OZ bottle 
*Burt's bees* radiance day lotion SPF 15 .10 oz SAMPLE

*Victoria's Secret*- Such a flirt hydrating body lotion-starfruit and white orchid 2 Oz. 

*Philosophy-* Take a deep breath oil-free energizing oxygen gel cream moisturizer 0.4 oz tube  sealed (Myglam)

*Comodynes*-moisturizing summer glow 1 packet from BB

*DDF* brightening cleanser (Birch Box) 2 OZ.


*SCENTS*


*Arquiste*- L'Etrog fragrance (2 vials) *BIRCHBOX* 
*Aquolina* Pink sugar sample vial.. used one time.
*Bvlgari*- Mon Jasmin Noir 0.05 fl oz sprayer (spritzed 1x to smell) *BIRCHBOX Sept.*


*NAILS*


* Color Club-* *Put a pin in it (Rose gold) used for 1 man**icure* *Birchbox Sept. ** HOLD* 

*FULL SIZES*

*MAKEUP*


1 *Bare Escentuals* beautifully luminous lashes(uniquely pearlized mascara) in box .16oz
*Sephora* balancing liquid foundation 1oz color D55 (it is for dark skin) sealed
*Bare Minerals* liner shadow in Sable (brownish)- (It's powder) used 3X
*Maybelline* Define a Lash volume mascara - (Brownish black) - in package
*L'Oreal* - HIP Pure Pigment Shadow Stick in #214 exhilarating (Bluish teal) used only 1 time. I did sharpen it because it was flat and hard to use, sharpening it made it easier to use.  
 *Revlon*- Pinch me gel blush in (Peach afterglow)- new-swatched 1 time
 *Revlon- *Pinch me gel blush (Cheeky Cherry) Brand new-still sealed
* Revlon**- *molten metal liquid shadow -copper crush #545 IN BOX

*Lancome* color design- sensational effects eye shadow- (Daylight (matte), Gaze (shimmer) Guest List (shimmer). I took out the Kitten heel-it was the only one i liked. GWP 
*Urban decay*- heavy metal glitter eyeliner in "DISTORTION"---3/4 full.
*Coastal scents*- eyeshadow quad "set 6" Peach puff, cherry chocolate, nude, white silver from IPSY

*LIPS*


*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Crushed Plum. Sealed
*Jordana* Color Wave Lip Color in Wanna Be pink. Sealed
*Lancome* L'Absolu Nu Replenishing &amp; Enhancing Lipcolor in Satin Toffee- tested 2x and sanitized (Enhance your natural lip tone in a veil of shiny, translucent color.)
*MYGLAM* Glam Gloss-color 01-i'd say its a pretty coral pink. *In box * *HOLD* 
*Maybelline*- Super stay 14 hour lipstick in "Till Mauve do us part"-no seal but brand new.never tested
 *Alba Botanica*- organic Hawiian Lip balm-Passion fruit nectar I have (*2*) (sealed)
*Jane.* -Sparkle Glass in Sparkle Pink .2 fl. oz. *MYGLAM SEPT. NEW*

*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 912 PLUSH BLUSH
*Covergirl-* incredifull lip color- 900 BABY GIRL (here is a link to the cover girl page with all the colors for reference) http://www.covergirl.com/discontinued-product-details/id=B55C0493-3806-464D-B770-BBB7ED5CBD0D


*HAIR*


*Twistband*- hair tie red lace pattern- *BIRCHBOX **PENDING* 
*SKIN*


*Dr. Brandt*- blemishes no more- redness relief 1OZ Full size (lightweight anti-redness lotion) Used 3-4x, and i have it in the box) 
*Maybelline-* Mineral Power Bronzer- natural face and body gel (Light) used 3x Practically full 2.5 Fl Oz. tube

*SCENTS*


*Calgon*- Hawaiian Ginger body mist 4 FL OZ. used a couple times 90% full

*NAILS*


*Sally Hansen*- Salon effects nail polish strips in "WILD CHILD" (zebra print)
**Nutra Nail*- Gel perfect Uv-free Gel-Color 3 pc set in the color Moonstone (Used for 1 manicure) I put it all back in the box
**Andrea's choice* circus nail polish in Tightrope (purple) -used for 1 manicure
Colors of the season polish- no name colors- deep red and deep purple (there's a picture of both colors above)

*MISC.. *


*Madewell* $25 off a $75 purchase (I have 2 seperate codes)  FREE!!!
**Spalook.com* offer cards 2x of each:
$50 off $200.00 purchase
 *$10 off $60.00 purchase
$25 off $125.00 purchase
*Beautyfix* grey cylinder makeup bag w/ travel mirror
Bright Pink hair clip extension, sealed, brand new



*MY WISH LIST*   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it cosmetics- bye bye undereye in neutral medium (NEW BEAUTY TEST TUBE)
Miss Jessie's quick curls
Dirt salt scrub
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien (citrus scent)
It's a 10! products
Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha beta peel/ Glow pad products
*Blinc products* 
Lorac self Tantalizer- body
Jouer luminizing moisture tint in Glow
Melvita floral water
Liquid eyeliner
 self tan products, st tropez, st. moritz
Nars blush
pretty pink lipstick
Makeup forever products
Benefit products
Any makeup really


*I am very open to suggestions for trades! Please send me a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*See my feedback for my great past trades!*
 

Edited by stellar136 - Today at 8:06 pm


----------



## tevans (Oct 11, 2012)

​Here's what I have for trade : ( mostly from BB and My Glam &amp; nail polish colors that looked prettier in the store than at home ) SHOULD BE GETTING BB # 11 &amp; # 13. WILL UPDATE WHEN THEY ARRIVE !! -Carol's Daughter Monoi split end sealer repairing - Dr.Jar water fuse BB cream -C system hydrating shampoo (1.7oz) -Bvlgari perfume sampler Mon Jasmin Noir -shikai all natural moisturizing shower gel in pomegranate -Bare Minerals Prime Time eyelid primer ( 3/4 full tried once ) -clinique repair wear eye cream ( foil pack ) -Cartier Declaration men's BB sample cologne -clean well hand wipe packets x2 -stash chamomile herbal decaf tea x2 - Mrs.Meyers Clean Day liquid dish soap sample -Befine skin care packets from BB ( these might be expired but I can't find any date codes) -Supergood SPF 30 sunscreen foil pack -Rodial Dragons Blood hair sculpting gel foil pack -Seventh Generation Natural laundry detergent (good size sample) -vineyard collection Vitis Vinifera grapes antioxidant skin moisturizer -johnson &amp; Johnson natural baby skin lotion - Bliss lemon +sage body butter lotion 1.7 oz ( a lot of tubes ) - Eclos Anti- aging moisture therapy regenerative cream from My Glam -Eclos- Anti aging cellular activator face serum My Glam WISHLIST - -sprout lip balm -Illmasqua nail polish TWISTBANDS in color ( my mom has discovered them and wants colors !!) - BLACK nail polish ( open to suggestions on what's a good brand,shade of) - lip balms or treatments - LOVE NAIL POLISH ( favorite brands- - COLOR CLUB ( neons), ESSIE,JULEP, ZOYA ) willing to try other brands ( just not wet n wild or NYC ) . US trades only. Don't mind sending first or with DC. I just prefer communication ( if a trade offer is out there, I appreciate an answer whether the trade is a go or not ). Thanks for checking out my list ,y'all !


----------



## dgal (Oct 11, 2012)

*What I Have:*

-blendercleanser (sample size)

-Eye Rock Designer Liners (1 of 4 sets used)

-benefit skincare solutions: foamingly clean facial wash and refined finish facial (cardboard packets)

-Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap

-Jouer lipgloss in Tender (.06 fl oz travel size)

-Borghese travel bar of soap

-Perfume samples: Twirl by Kate Spade, Viva La Juicy La Fleur by Juicy Couture, Jasmine by Bvlgari

-Visanti Brightening Cleanser 

-Wei to Go Sleep Over Kit

-Cynthia Rowley Bandaids (because everyone needs more bandaids?)

-TheBalm Stainiac (sample size)

-Dr. Jart's Water Fuse Beauty Balm (2ml)

-Twistband HairTie in burgundy

-Ouidad Climate Control Heat and Humidity Gel (large packet)

-Willa Clear Face Moisturizer (sample size)

-Naked Princess Naked Shine Luscious Lipgloss (sample I think, haven't gotten it yet)

*Wish List*

-Revlon Kissable Lip Stain

-Eyeko, Laura Mercier, Benefit , NARS, Stila, Urban Decay, theBalm anything

-E.L.F. blush and cream eyeliner

-Sedu Argan Oil

-Miss Jessie's anything

-hair masks

-OPI, Essie, Zoya

-try me. im pretty open.


----------



## lorizav (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi

HereÂ´s what I have

2 Dr Jart Water Fuse BB creams from Birchbox-September.  Each was used once but these are the FULL samples not the empty ones so there is plenty left

New Color Club mini in Status update

Julep

Sofia-Used for one mani

Full Size

Tigi Bed Head Control Freak  Extra Extra Straight  8 ounces.  Used once -can is a bit dented up but the product is fine

KMS Turnstyle Do Over Spray-Spray cleansing for hair 8.5 ounces 80% full

I also make glycerin soap and sugar scrubs as well as cologne sprays and would be willing to swap them as well.  PM me for a fragrance list.

Interested in

Chanticaille Lip Gloss

Essie-Julep-Zoya-OPI Polishes try me on colors

Julep Pedi Prep

Cuticle Oil Swabs from BB

Shu Essence Absolue Oil

Orofluido Oil

Twistbands

Algenist

Eye creams

DDF cleanser

IÂ´m sure I will come up with more after this months boxes arrive

Thanks


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone have some Kiehl's items, Vasanti enzyme cleanser, Zoya or Boscia BB cream? I'm in the process of updating my trade list, but am getting a blinc mascara I won't use, an unopened black Julep mascara and new Julep polishes.


----------



## eschwanda (Oct 12, 2012)

.


----------



## ecgmjs12 (Oct 12, 2012)

*What I have*

DDF Brightening Cleanser

Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 Face

Caudalie Vinoperfect Complexion Correcting Radiance Serum

Dr Jart Water Fuse Beauty Balm

The Brush Guard Variety Pack

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20

Mighty Leaf Tea Pouches

Zoya spring collection- Farrah (Full-size)

*What I want*

Marie Veronique Body Oil

Ouidad Hydra fusion Intense Curl Cream

Illume Monogram Candle

Kiehls Aromatic Blends Liquid Body Cleanser


----------



## wagz379 (Oct 12, 2012)

Old trader here from before we were able to make up our on threads. lol  Had a few successful trades, and i'm also a participant in the Circular Swap box (going on round 3), and starting the Nail polish swap box (to give you an idea of my reliability.)

Anyway, finally got around to making my own trade thread and wanted to post the link here (in signature).  The list is just what I could remember having to trade off the top of my head but I will be editing it tonight and adding a ton of stuff when I can go through my collection, and adding more wishlist items as well.

I may also have some items for sale eventually as well (I think I may have at least 2 Sigma makeup brushes that I dont use that I could offer up) so I may make a sale thread as well.  Keep an eye out for that.

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cosmia (Oct 12, 2012)

i have the following up for trade:

full size pixi lip &amp; line (pale petal) - swatched once

mighty leaf tea pouches

stila forever your curl mascara

tatcha gentle rice enzyme powder

tatcha deep brightening serum





i'm not looking for anything specific so feel free to send me a message and i'll checkout your list

* i ship with usps tracking


----------



## Ching Chang (Oct 12, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Stdanzy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey girls, the following items below are what I have for trade! I do not mind shipping first, and provide delivery confirmation. From Birchbox: Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + .25 fl oz. Ada Cosmetics Bronzer in Golden Bronze 1gram Gloss|Moderne High Gloss Masque 1/2 oz. (I have two of these) From Jouer: 0.06 oz mini lipgloss' in: Mimosa Tender Peony From Sample society: Fekkai Advacnced Blliant Glossing Cream 1.6 oz Oscar de la Renta Espirit D'oscar mini roller ball From sephora/ ulta/ beauty bar Philosophy Take a Deep Breath oil free moisturizer .4oz. Phyto phytodefrisant botanical hair relaxing balm .5oz Caudalie vino perfect day perfecting fluid .1oz (I have three of these) My wish list: DDF brightening cleanser, 2 oz or 4.5 oz, I would be willing to trade a couple items for the large DDF Orofluido hair elixir I'm open to just about anything, so try me!


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 12, 2012)

*Updated 10/12/12*

*What I Have for Trade (Brand new unless noted otherwise)*

Note: (Photos are not mine, just links to online pics to give you an idea)

I am also expecting Birchbox, ipsy (formerly MyGlam), and Love with Food next week. Feel free to let me know if you want to put something on hold tentatively and then see what we want to trade after we have our subs.

*MAKEUP*

Philosophy the color of grace eyelighting shadow duo in a silver colored compact (shades are 'heaven' and 'earth': http://beautifulwithbrains.com/2010/03/07/new-collection-philosophy-the-color-of-grace/) *PENDING*

NYX Girls Gloss in '24 Karat' (gold shimmer, but it leans coppery bronze), full size (Sircle Samples)

Maybelline Forever Metallics creamy Lipcolor Pencil in 'Blush Beam' (warm metallic pink: http://www.amazon.com/Maybelline-Metallics-Metal-shine-Blush-Beam/dp/B003A6QCCG), full size, 0.09 oz

Urban Decay Heavy Metal Liner in 'Baked' (gold glitter: http://www.dempeaux.com/?p=3269), full size, 0.25 fl oz (swatched once)

Raw Naturals Mineral Glow in Warm Glow (http://color.delush.com/-product-type/mineral-makeup/), 2g, (Dermstore)

*NAILS*

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength 'Royal Romance' (glossy plum with a golden sheen, used for one mani)

Essie full size 'Case Study' (khaki creme: http://static.lacquerwear.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Essie-Case-Study.jpg)

Essie full size 'Power Clutch' (medium grey creme: http://cdn.indulgy.com/iE/1G/0p/84864774197976329GyFg93cSc.jpg)

Essie full size 'Very Structured' (burnt sienna creme: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-6hQtRSfefK0/ToiVkC_gDQI/AAAAAAAAC6I/mqV6-xtpwi4/s1600/Essie+Very+Structured.JPG) *ON HOLD*

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure 'Peachy Keen' (peach nude cream: http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/kozmetik-kisisel-bakim/sally-hansen-140-peachy-keen-acik-somon-oje-48119358#product-information)

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri 'Chartreuse Chase' (shimmery greenish-yellow: http://www.stephscloset.com/blog/gallery/id/5373/sally-hansen-chartreuse-chase-nail-polish/)

Bongo polish, silver metallic foil finish with slight silver shimmer

Revlon Top Speed polish 'Electric' (medium yellow with very slight shimmer: http://blog-mademoisellec.net/2012/04/revlon-top-speed-nail-enamel-electric/)

Revlon Scented polish 'Grape Icy' (semi-sheer but buildable glossy red-toned purple: http://www.beautyscene.nl/p/26250/notd_revlon_scented_nail_polish_-_grape_icy) used twice *ON HOLD*

Revlon polish 'Electric Pink' (bright medium coral-leaning pink with a pink sheen: http://vilamulher.terra.com.br/electric-pink-8211-revlon-9-6520576-136476-pfi-coresdeesmaltes.php)

Revlon Top Speed polish 'Bubble' (vibrant medium pink, looks similar to OPI Kiss Me on My Tulips: http://www.fashionpolish.com/2011/11/opi-spring-summer-2012-holland_09.html)

NYC Matte Me Crazy (http://jynthesmakeupmania.wordpress.com/) mattifying top coat (, full size, 0.33 fl oz

Zoya polish, full size 'Envy' (blackened green creme: http://pretty-random.com/notdzoyaenvy, swatched on one nail)

Deborah Lippmann polish, full size 'Billionaire' (similar to Zoya 'Envy', but a little less green and a teeny amount of shimmer: http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2011/09/fall-2011-nail-polish-trend-military-greens.html; swatched on one nail)

Julep polish, full size 'America' (red, blue and silver glitter with silver stars: http://www.minaslater.com/2012/07/julep-maven-it-girl-july-2012.html; used once) *PENDING*

Wet n Wild polish, full size 'Gray's Anatomy' (shifts between gray, purple, and green; used for one mani) *ON HOLD*

Sinful Colors polish, full size 'Dream On' (neon purple, vinyl finish, very similar to Andrea's Choice, used twice)

Essie polish, full size 'Main Squeeze' (sheerish lilac/periwinkle) *ON HOLD*

*SKINCARE*

Vbeaute Buying Time Everyday Creme, sample tube, 0.033 fl oz (Glossybox)

Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream, deluxe sample, 0.7 oz (Sircle Samples)

Mario Badescu Enzyme Cleansing Gel, guessing 0.25 fl oz bottle

Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer SPF15, small sample tub, looks about 0.12 oz based on comparison with my other tubs

Juice Beauty Green Apple SPF15 cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Chamomile Cleanser gel from corporate, probably 1 use in there

Juice Beauty Alicia Silverstone Nourishing Moisturizer cream, small sample tub from corporate, there's probably 1~2 uses in there

Eclos Anti-Aging Moisture Therapy Regenerative Cream, 0.25 fl oz (MyGlam)

Eclos Anti-Aging Cellular Activator Face Serum, 0.5 fl oz (My Glam)

BIOTHERM Biosource Clarifying Cleansing Milk full-size unused tester 6.76 fl oz

*HAIRCARE*

Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment, medium packet

Miss Jessie's Creme de la Creme, large packet

Tresemme Split Remedy set shampoo and conditioner deluxe sample bottles, new in box

*OTHER*

Dark grey cylinder makeup bag with mirror: http://pprgiveawaysandfreebies.com/?p=1553 (BeautyFix)

Quilted black cloth Vanity makeup bag with handle, like a soft train case (BeautyFix)

MyGlam May makeup bag (satiny light blue with a print of dark pink lipstick kisses: http://www.cosmeticsaficionado.com/tag/%e2%80%a2miss-beauty-nail-bling/)

Target makeup bag, turquoise cloth with print: http://www.phyrra.net/2012/06/target-summer-beauty-bag.html)

*Wishlist*

Zoya 'Katherine'

Zoya 'Paloma'

Zoya 'Frieda'

Essie 'Ladylike'

Stamping plates for nail art (really want LeaLaC)

*Nail polish, especially unusual shades, unusual glitters, holographics, or jelly finish*

Lip scrub/exfoliator

*Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant*

Tarte LipSurgence (almost any shade, but I already have Amused and Adored)

*Natural deodorant for men*

Let me know what interests you from my trade list and I will look at your trade list to see what we can work out. I include extras when I have them. I ship via USPS with Delivery Confirmation. I only ship within USA at this time. I am open to products that are not on my wish list.


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 12, 2012)

Will update when I get the other box! Also still willing to whole box trade for my box 3. I know it is kind of skimpy so I will throw in other things for it! Would love a box with the Essie polish! 
Polishes and Jane Iredale added:Butter London Polish in Knackered and Hardwear Top Coat (would like to trade for other high end polishes or a couple cheaper brands)

New BB in bold

Harvey Prince Hello sample

Caudalie Vinoperfect Randiance Serum .06fl oz

Benta Berry G-1 Moisturizing Face Cream 2 .1 fl oz bottles

DDF Brightening Cleanser 4.5 fl oz

Mighty Leaf Assorted Teas

Per-fekt Beauty Lip Perfection Gel (teeny tiny sample.002 fl oz) will throw in with a trade

Miracle Skin Trasnformer Face 2 packets .02 fl oz

Luna Fiber Chocolate Raspberry

Jouer Matte Moisture Tint in Hazel

Kate Spade Twirl x2

Uber Bar in Roasted Nut Roll

Nexus 3 pack sample

Hollywood Fashion Tape

Pixi Lip and Line in Pale Petal.

Beauty Fixation Makeup Remover

Yu-be Moisturizing Skin Cream

Eye Rock Designer Liner

Supergloop Sunscreen Wipe (1 packet)

Manna Kadar Sheer Glo

Coola Mineral Sunscreen packets .10 fl oz (x1)

Sample Society: (looking for more of the Jane Ireland Tantasia)

Ahava Mud Mask

Herban Essentials Lavender Towelette

Glossybox:

Biolage Exquisite Oil

My Glam:

Circus Polish in Tightrop (Purple) and Spectacle (orange)

Black wristlet

Jane Lipgloss in Sparkle Pink

Mirabella Eyeshadow in Semiformal

Clean Skin Roll On Perfume Oil

Eclos Plant Stem Cells Anti-Aging Regenerative Cream

Eclos Plant Stem Cells Face Serum

NYX Lip Smacking Color in Saturn (swatched once with q-tip)mm

Look Bag

Betsy Johnson Parfum

Atopalm .25 fl oz

Prescriptive Lip and Eye Pencil Sharpener

A friend gave me her samples from Ole Henriksen: I will be generous with these since they were given to me! They are all packets!

3 Little Wonders: Truth Serum, Invigorating Night Gel, and Sheer Transformation

Herbal Day Cream

Total Truth Eye Cream

Truth is in the Eye Eye Peel

Truth Creme

Truth Serum Collagen Booster

Misc. through trades/store/etc:

Perfum:

*I got Atelier Cologone samples trying to find one I like so these are the ones I have:*

Trefle Pur

Jane Iredale Samples: I picked out the colors that suited me so I am willing to trade these:

Pressed Powder sample in Warm Silk and Radiant

Loose Powder samples in Light Beige and Natural

Dream Tint in Light .25 fl oz

Lip gloss:

Sephora Precious Pink lipgloss

Bronzer:

Wet and Wild Ultimate Mineral Bronzer in Amber Glow

Eye Makeup:

Cargo Eyeliner blue with shimmer

Cover Girl in Turquoise Tempest

Maybelline Eye Studio Eyeliner in Charcoal (swatched with qtip, little chunk out, but never been used besides the swatch can send a picture)

Face Makeup/Care:

Benefit Some Kind of Gorgeous 0.06 oz (swatched with a new makeup sponge)

Meaningful Beauty Cindy Crawford Glowing Serum .17fl oz

Wishist:

I love nail polish so I am always open to that!!!

ANY of ESSIE polishes from this month

Mary Lou Manizer

Tarte Light, Camera, Action Mascara

Color Club Polishes, especially glitters and flakes

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (in June GB)

St Tropez Gradual Tanner or any sunless tanner

Redken Guts Travel Size

Any color Bauble bracelet from birchbox (besides orange or white) or bauble bar jewelery

Any "Indie" nail polishes, especially with different kinds and shapes of glitter (Cult Nails, Lynderalla, etc)

Lip Gloss-Any lip gloss especially shimmery ones

Likes:Any Self Tanning Lotion or Self- Tanning Wipes or Bronzers, Any UD Liners, Twistband Hair bands,Benefit products, lip gloss, Essie, Zoya, Julep nail polish


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 12, 2012)

NOTICE: This thread is approaching 2700 posts and will be closed shortly. A new thread to post your trades will be added shortly.


----------



## naeilanoir (Mar 7, 2022)

I have alot of stila glitter liquids like alot. I can give u what u want from the shades for the too faced beauty brooch lmk


----------



## naeilanoir (Mar 7, 2022)

I have a ton of the liquid glitter stila shades all new. If u have the too faced beauty brooch u can pick whatever shades u want or I can give 150 to 200 for the brooch, 200 if it still has box. Lmk






angiepang1e said:


> Holaaaa ;] This is my trade list, I have some pictures in my listing! Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> TheBalm's Time Balm White Tea Rose Face Cleanser (6 oz)
> ...


----------

